# Eletech Cables Official Impressions & Discussions Thread



## Wyville (Nov 15, 2019)

As a customer and through my reviewing I have worked several times with Eric Chong and always enjoyed my interactions with him. So when Eric recently decided to take a chance and co-found his own company, I stayed in touch with him to see what he would come up with. Because I know other people here on Head-fi are very curious about his new company too, Eric's a popular guy, I decided it would be okay for me to start this thread (something I usually don't do). The information below is quoted from the Eletech press release. And just to be clear, I am not affiliated with Eletech in any way.
_-----------------------
_
_
 _
*Premium Singapore Cable Atelier “Eletech”Debuts In Shanghai Canjam*​_Eletech Headquarters, Singapore, November 11, 2019 – Eletech, a contemporary designer & atelier for boutique audiophile cables makes their debut with an alluring set of 4 products. Eletech cables sports an incredible sense and feel of the Renaissance era especially from product naming to product design. Every single product has been painstakingly designed to bring about a wholesome melodious experience for the customers and enthusiasts. 
*
Background*
Element Technology (Eletech) is an innovative driven cable artisan headquartered in Singapore. Co-Founded by Eric Chong, a prominent figure within the cable segment of Head-Fi industry alongside materials specialist Wang, an incredible talent in the arts of materials engineering whom have been experimenting with cable crafts for decades. Eletech is the platform wherein the pair explores unconventional approaches to developing the zenith of cables though the perfect synergy of musicality, technology, design and innovation. 

Eric Chong has been deeply involved with the IEM cable industry segment for the better parts of 5 years while being an industry veteran for the past decade. He has collated various forms of limitations that cable manufacturers have encountered that has steered themselves away from a breakthrough of current bottleneck. Eletech therefore adopted a community-driven approach that is reinforced by a global mindset and talents to their R&D ensuring that the products and innovation shall always stay at the forefront of the industry while maintain excellent transparency. Eletech has also forged various vital connections with IEM & DAP manufacturers, constantly collecting feedback as to ensure that our products are in perfect synergy with the industry key leader's products. 

Eletech Cables combines multiple approaches to cable crafts such as "Materials", "Geometry", "Purity", "Conductivity", "Braid works" among others which coalescent to form a plethora of exemplary products with a tinge of creativity flair. Eletech augmented by Eric's famed customer experience oriented approach as well as Wang's expertise in materials has brought on a team of like minded individuals whom pours their heart into the creation of every single piece of product. 

Every single piece of product is meticulously crafted and has gone through stringent quality control tests to ensure it meets the standards and hallmark of a "Eletech Cable", ultimately ensures that every piece of work that our customers receives are the worthy of being the crème de la crème. 
_
*Product Series & Line Up*
_Eletech unveils 3 essential series of products that’s of stark contrast; They explores the multitude aspects of the Renaissance and imbued its very essence within the products DNA. The series are namely - “Virtues” ,  “School Of Athens” and “Parnassus”.

 
_
*VIRTUES SERIES*
_Eletech showcases its technological excellence and creativity flair with the "Virtues" series - derived from the Cardinal Virtues (Raphael) found on the south wall of the Stanza della Segnatura in the Vatican. The virtue of 'Fortitude' allows one to overcome all odds and stand firm in our will while the virtue of 'Prudence' allows one an accurate judgment of situation and upholds morality standards.

 
_
*Fortitude*
_'Fortitude' is designed with a completely fresh philosophy and offers excellent ergonomics, a perfect tinge of warmth with undeniable vocals solvency. It's unique geometry combined with a Type 4-Litz set up enables the Copper to offer excellent staging precision unlike most coppers. Augmented by a Kevlar core, the "Fortitude" is resilient while ensuring the structural stability of extremely high strand counts.
_
*Specifications*
_- 26 AWG
- Flawless OCC Copper
- Extreme high strand counts
- Hybrid Type-4 Litz Geometry ; Kevlar Resilient Core
- Cryogenically Treated 
- Eletech Customised connectors and Y-split
- Individually Enamelled strands
- FlexiMax Insulation™ (patent pending) 

 
_
*Prudence*
_‘Prudence’ is designed with a completely fresh philosophy and offers excellent ergonomics, an energetic performance without sacrificing details and accuracy. It's unique geometry combined with a Type 4-Litz set up enables the Silver Plated Copper to smooths treble extensions while having a visceral bass response. Augmented by a Kevlar core, the "Fortitude" is resilient while ensuring the structural stability of extremely high strand counts. 
_
*Specifications*
_- 26 AWG
- Flawless OCC Silver Plated Copper
- Extreme high strand counts
- Hybrid Type-4 Litz Geometry ; Kevlar Resilient Core
- Cryogenically Treated 
- Eletech Customised connectors and Y-split
- Individually Enamelled strands
- FlexiMax Insulation™ (patent pending) 

 
_
*SCHOOL OF ATHENS SERIES*
_Eletech features their quest for the extremities of a pure material and maximizes the efficiency and performance from a unique materials processing method through the "School Of Athens" series - derived from the "The School Of Athens" (Raphael) found on the wall of the Stanza della Segnatura in the Vatican depicting philosophy. It's widely recognized as the perfect masterpiece and embodiment of the spirit of Renaissance.  'Plato' is one of the shining talented philosopher whom is illustrated within "The School Of Athens". 

 
_
*Plato*
_'Plato" is realization of Eletech’s quest for the ultimate purity and extremities of a single material - Silver. Utilizing an unique Eletech maximus efficiency strand geometry with "Plato" catalyst in monocrystal bespoke Silver, the efficiency, speed, accuracy and resolution is unsurpassed within its class. "Plato" is a reference grade silver that is capable of materializing every details from every nooks and cranny of the soundscape. 
_
*Specifications*
_- 24 AWG
- Flawless Monocrystal Bespoke Silver 
- Maximus efficiency strand geometry ; Kevlar infused 
- Cryogenically Treated 
- Eletech Bespoke Solder 
- Eletech Customised connectors and Y-split
- FlexiMax Insulation™ (patent pending) 

 
_
*PARNASSUS SERIES*
_Eletech traverse uncharted territories of cables and materials realm with the "Parnassus" series - derived from the "The Parnassus" (Raphael) found on the second wall of the Stanza della Segnatura in the Vatican depicting poetry and literature. "Iliad" is one of the defining literature of the greatest poet of the world - 'Homer' whom is illustrated within "The Parnassus". 

 
_
*Iliad*
_ 'Iliad" is the euphonious fusion of triple stellar materials which are able to stand in its own right. It's forged from the catalyst of high grade pure monocrystal silver with industry new palladium plated silver while adding a meticulously calculated amount of gold-silver alloy to add a spark to its spirit and soul. Further tempered by an Eletech solder mixture, "Iliad's" sonar qualities are calculated, every step of the way. Augmented by an incredible Type-4 Litz hybrid geometry and a Kevlar core, the "Iliad" is an incredibly soulful acoustic piece that elevates acoustical performance to the apex. 
_
*Specifications*
_- 24 AWG
- Flawless Monocrystal Silver + Palladium Plated Silver + Gold-Silver Alloy
- Hybrid Type-4 Litz Geometry ; Kevlar Resilient Core
- Cryogenically Treated 
- Eletech Bespoke Solder 
- Eletech Customised connectors and Y-split
- Individually Enamelled strands
- FlexiMax Insulation™ (patent pending) 
_
*Bespoke Designer Parts & Connectors*
_Pentaconn is one of the most innovative manufacturer and offers the highest precision machined processes for audiophile Hi-Fi parts and crafts within the industry at the moment. They are also the official designer and manufacture for the all-new 4.4mm balanced plug. Renowned for their ingenious designs and extreme high quality of craftsmanship, Eletech has been partnered with Pentaconn to create an exclusive set of bespoke designer parts for all Eletech’s cables.

Connector Housing
Every Eletech cable with the configuration of 2Pin / MMCX is sported with a bespoke designed Eletech shell housing that’s made of Pentaconn specialty ‘Aluminum Alloy’ which features a seamless structural integrity and rejects magnetic EMF radiation. It’s specific chromed texture and shaping has been refined multiple times to achieve perfect ergonomics. Eletech’s logo is engraved using Pentaconn Japan’s high precision apparatus to achieve an extremely deluxe finish.

Y-Split  & Termination Housing
Eletech bespoke designed Y-Split and Termination housing features a ultra precision cuts of Seven balanced triangle with fastidious attention to detail. Triangles are the most structurally stable and strong geometry and wherein it represents strength and balance. Eletech first generation Y-Splits and Termination housing design have imbued the geometric triangle within. The parts are made of Pentaconn specialty ‘Aluminum Alloy’ which features a seamless structural integrity and rejects magnetic EMF radiation. Both parts are weighted to calculate not only for its tensile strength but the ergonomics and aesthetics as well. Eletech’s logo is engraved using Pentaconn Japan’s high precision apparatus to achieve an extremely deluxe finish.
_
*Eletech Deluxe Leather Cases*
_All products within the series ‘School Of Athens’ & ‘Parnassus’ will come with a specially designed and portable hand crafted leather carrying case.Individually handcrafted and hand burnished to create a truly unique finish. Each carrying case will develop patina user marks with use and shall exhibit your very own individuality. 
_
_CONTACT INFORMATION_

*Eletech Headquarters (SG):*
_Eric Chong, Co-Founder and Marketing Director
E-mail : eric@elementechnology.com

*Eletech Website:* 
www.elementechnology.com
www.facebook.com/eletechsg_


----------



## korvin12

I bought a few cables from his previous company, his customer service has been nothing but top notch, so now he open his own company, can't wait to try out their new set of cables


----------



## Hana Yu

Congratulations to Eric and his team on the successful launch of his new brand!
What a splendid job he has done to make this possible! 
The cables are stunningly beautiful - no surprise, this is what you can expect from a very talented person who wants to bring the best of music to music lovers.  

Bravo!


----------



## mvvRAZ

I’ve already ordered an Iliad and a Plato after a lengthy conversation with Eric 

Really cool dude, had a great talk about cables, dogs and Elysiums 

Can’t wait to get the cables when they ship out, they look magnificent in the photos


----------



## Layman1

I am passionate about great design, and these cables have it in abundance. 
If they sound even half as good as they look, we're in for a treat


----------



## mvvRAZ

Layman1 said:


> I am passionate about great design, and these cables have it in abundance.
> If they sound even half as good as they look, we're in for a treat


So hyped


----------



## XingchunSH

Whew, where can I try this in Singapore?


----------



## Laurentinus

Wonder where can i try this at?


----------



## yong_shun

Congratulations Eric for new achievement! I am glad to see him back in this industry. He’s definitely the greatest asset to Eletech! Cannot wait to audition those new cables!


----------



## ezekiel77

I've been in touch with Eric previously both as a customer and a reviewer. He's a class act in terms of customer service, going above and beyond to make sure his customers are well taken care of. Hoping Eletech takes off in grand fashion.


----------



## Eric Chong

Thank you for the support and encouragement you guys  

I'm psyched to be back on the scene. Our team has toiled tirelessly to bring you more surprises and we're looking forward to catching up during Canjam shows! We'll strive to be on the sponsor list for Head-Fi and closely interact with you guys soon! 

In the meantime, do not hesitate to PM me or email if you have any questions! 



Wyville said:


> As a customer and through my reviewing I have worked several times with Eric Chong and always enjoyed my interactions with him. So when Eric recently decided to take a chance and co-found his own company, I stayed in touch with him to see what he would come up with. Because I know other people here on Head-fi are very curious about his new company too, Eric's a popular guy, I decided it would be okay for me to start this thread (something I usually don't do). The information below is quoted from the Eletech press release. And just to be clear, I am not affiliated with Eletech in any way.
> _-----------------------_​


​Thanks Wyville for starting this thread and post! It's great to be back here interacting with you again! Thank you for your support and encouragement before Eletech came to fruition! 



korvin12 said:


> I bought a few cables from his previous company, his customer service has been nothing but top notch, so now he open his own company, can't wait to try out their new set of cables



Thanks Korvin! I look forward to upholding the same standards of customer service like the past! Im looking forward to your feedbacks on our products and services! 



Hana Yu said:


> Congratulations to Eric and his team on the successful launch of his new brand!
> What a splendid job he has done to make this possible!
> The cables are stunningly beautiful - no surprise, this is what you can expect from a very talented person who wants to bring the best of music to music lovers.
> 
> Bravo!



Thanks Hana! Your support and encouragement means a lot to us! It's a shame that we're not able to team up anymore. I wish you all the best in your new position! Im sure you'll succeed very well there! Don't forget to pop over Singapore now and then to visit us! 



mvvRAZ said:


> I’ve already ordered an Iliad and a Plato after a lengthy conversation with Eric
> 
> Really cool dude, had a great talk about cables, dogs and Elysiums
> 
> Can’t wait to get the cables when they ship out, they look magnificent in the photos



Thanks Buddy! It was an amazing great chat and thank you for your support! We look forward to your reviews very much and perhaps hang out at shows someday soon! 



Layman1 said:


> I am passionate about great design, and these cables have it in abundance.
> If they sound even half as good as they look, we're in for a treat



Thanks man! I've passed your encouragement to my colleagues in the design team! They're extremely grateful that their hardwork has paid off and their works are appreciated!  



XingchunSH said:


> Whew, where can I try this in Singapore?





Laurentinus said:


> Wonder where can i try this at?



Our products will be available in Singapore very soon! Keep posted! Alternatively you may visit our office showroom to try our products! Look forward to hanging out! 



yong_shun said:


> Congratulations Eric for new achievement! I am glad to see him back in this industry. He’s definitely the greatest asset to Eletech! Cannot wait to audition those new cables!



Thanks for following us and for your kind words buddy  We look forward to your feedbacks! 



ezekiel77 said:


> I've been in touch with Eric previously both as a customer and a reviewer. He's a class act in terms of customer service, going above and beyond to make sure his customers are well taken care of. Hoping Eletech takes off in grand fashion.



Ezekiel! Absolutely loved our working relationship in the past! Thank you for your kind words! I look forward to working with you again in near future! 

-Eric


----------



## vilhelm44

It's great to have you back Eric! I've been emailing Eric back and forth mainly about the Iliad, as that just oozes class and I can't wait to try it with my VE8s. Eric was saying that they have made a last minute upgrade to the Plato and Iliad Y-Splits. I think they look much more refined, and will make cables look even classier:

Iliad:



 


 


Plato


----------



## mvvRAZ

vilhelm44 said:


> It's great to have you back Eric! I've been emailing Eric back and forth mainly about the Iliad, as that just oozes class and I can't wait to try it with my VE8s. Eric was saying that they have made a last minute upgrade to the Plato and Iliad Y-Splits. I think they look much more refined, and will make cables look even classier:
> 
> Iliad:
> 
> ...


I think that was meant to be a surprise haha


----------



## vilhelm44

Surprise!!


----------



## Eric Chong

vilhelm44 said:


> It's great to have you back Eric! I've been emailing Eric back and forth mainly about the Iliad, as that just oozes class and I can't wait to try it with my VE8s. Eric was saying that they have made a last minute upgrade to the Plato and Iliad Y-Splits. I think they look much more refined, and will make cables look even classier:



Thanks Buddy! Happy to be back and catching up with you guys!  Loads of old friends and many things to talk about! 



mvvRAZ said:


> I think that was meant to be a surprise haha



Oh that's quite alright  Many other surprises in store 

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

I like how you get a little of the greek column in the new y-split, but without overdoing it and keeping the design very modern.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wyville said:


> I like how you get a little of the greek column in the new y-split, but without overdoing it and keeping the design very modern.


What I love is that they’ve actually picked a theme and incorporated it in the cable design... usually whatever the theme is it makes it to the packaging at best

These kind of small cosmetic additions is what (for me) really gives you the sense that the manufacturer has a certain love for his product 

Would I still buy it if that weren’t on the split? Sure, I purchased both cables before being informed of the change. Do those touches make the cables 10 times cooler and absolutely unique? Abso****inglutely


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> I like how you get a little of the greek column in the new y-split, but without overdoing it and keeping the design very modern.



Indeed, We've included elements of the Doric Column within the design of the Y-Splits. Great eye for detail!  Our designers were initially looking at the Corinthian Column but it may be over doing it. Perhaps it will be implemented in the future in some ways! 



mvvRAZ said:


> What I love is that they’ve actually picked a theme and incorporated it in the cable design... usually whatever the theme is it makes it to the packaging at best
> 
> These kind of small cosmetic additions is what (for me) really gives you the sense that the manufacturer has a certain love for his product
> 
> Would I still buy it if that weren’t on the split? Sure, I purchased both cables before being informed of the change. Do those touches make the cables 10 times cooler and absolutely unique? Abso****inglutely



Thanks buddy! Appreciate your kind words! You're right, we certainly try our best to pay the utmost attention to details and will be looking forward to feedbacks from you guys and the comprehensive product experience ! We look forward to improving the comprehensive product experience as we grow!  

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Indeed, We've included elements of the Doric Column within the design of the Y-Splits. Great eye for detail!  Our designers were initially looking at the Corinthian Column but it may be over doing it. Perhaps it will be implemented in the future in some ways!


Yeah, Corinthian might be pushing it a bit. Perhaps on a special edition cable with the middle part of the Y-split made of slightly off-white ceramic.


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> Yeah, Corinthian might be pushing it a bit. Perhaps on a special edition cable with the middle part of the Y-split made of slightly off-white ceramic.



Indeed, in fact we had a long internal discussion the other day about exploring using "Stone" or "Marble" as a material if that's even possible of implementing. Well, everything's really exciting for us right now and the enthusiasm is really invigorating 

-Eric


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

Hi Eric,
Great job !
Can't wait to listen to thoose wonderful looking cables


----------



## yong_shun

Eric, may I check with you the opening hours for your office? I wish to drop by and have an audition


----------



## Eric Chong

MrLocoLuciano said:


> Hi Eric,
> Great job !
> Can't wait to listen to thoose wonderful looking cables



Thanks you for your kind words and encouragement!  Looking forward to your feedbacks  



yong_shun said:


> Eric, may I check with you the opening hours for your office? I wish to drop by and have an audition



Heyyy~ PM sent  

-Eric


----------



## Laurentinus

Does anyone know how does lliad sound like?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Laurentinus said:


> Does anyone know how does lliad sound like?


Nobody owns one yet. Might be more useful to ask in the Canjam Shanghai impressions thread, those are pretty much the only people that have heard it I think


----------



## Eric Chong

Laurentinus said:


> Does anyone know how does lliad sound like?





mvvRAZ said:


> Nobody owns one yet. Might be more useful to ask in the Canjam Shanghai impressions thread, those are pretty much the only people that have heard it I think



Indeed, the Shanghai Head-Fi community has heard it at this point, this weekend our community at Indonesia will be auditioning the full product line-up. Not to worry though, detailed reviews should be coming out in December  

-Eric


----------



## yong_shun (Nov 28, 2019)

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks you for your kind words and encouragement!  Looking forward to your feedbacks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will drop by soon! ILiad caught my attention!


----------



## SeeSax

Subscribed! Eager to see impressions on Eric’s new masterpieces. 

-Collin-


----------



## kaikai1805

Congratulations Eric, wa that time say say only 你来真的啊. HAHA. hope to catchup someday and try out the cables =)


----------



## XingchunSH

Black Friday giveaway from Eletech guys, don't miss out!




Check out their FB (https://www.facebook.com/eletechsg/)


----------



## mvvRAZ

Joining the raffle as well ^^


----------



## Shivas

I'm in love with the palladium coated silver cables and the y-splitter designs. It's a new and different outlook from the ones I have commonly come across when testing cables. Keeping my fingers crossed to be the lucky one. And way to go Eletech!!! Keep the innovation and technology coming in!!! Looking forward to more cable models in future!!


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

I'm in here too !


----------



## TheHighlander

Joining the raffle and interesting in eletech cables.


----------



## ayang02

Joining the raffle, hoping for the best!


----------



## arijitroy2

Absolutely beautiful cables, what a pleasant surprise to see Eric back!

My eyes are on the Plato!


----------



## Levanter

Subscribed and joining in the raffle too


----------



## mxroadie

Gorgeous looking cables. Subscribed and definitely joining the raffle!


----------



## choisan

Quite look forward to seeing review or trying therm in person


----------



## whsvince

I want that cable!!


----------



## 8481

Joined as well


----------



## KaiserTK

Very intrigued in trying out Eric’s new line of cables. Hopefully I get a chance to do so soon!


----------



## aaf evo

Subbed and joined the raffle, really looking forward to some Iliad impressions.


----------



## kubig123

Joined the raffle.


----------



## raymogi

Got to meet Eric today and auditioned both Iliad and Plato with U18t and Noir.

I got interested in Iliad because I'm looking for yet another cable to pair with the Noir. While I think the 4-wire 1960s is as good as it can get with the Noir, I hate how microphonic the cable sometimes is, especially during commute or in the car when the road is bumpy. 

At first I was dead set on getting Code 51, but today I got the chance to sit down and audition the Iliad so I thought why not?

Let's just say after 15 minutes or so of audition, and getting to meet Eric for the first time, I'm sold. I'm not good at describing details, but let's just say it brings the Noir to another level. Soundstage is massive. Musical. Organic. Punchy low end. I tried a lot of genres too and everything sounds just as good. And the aesthetics... OMG... hands down the most beautiful aftermarket out there right now.

Will be ordering the Iliad soon to pair with my Noir (and will definitely try it on my A18t which is coming next week).


----------



## TheBigViper

Thanks for the giveaway! Cables look yummy!


----------



## tikue666

How i win the giveaway!!  Thanks Eletech!


----------



## Wyville

I spy with my little eye: The new y-split for Iliad in Indonesia...


----------



## Layman1

raymogi said:


> ...Soundstage is massive. Musical. Organic. Punchy low end. I tried a lot of genres too and everything sounds just as good. And the aesthetics... OMG... hands down the most beautiful aftermarket out there right now..



Sigh.. this is exactly how I hoped/imagined the Iliad would sound.. and that's bad news for wallets everywhere


----------



## mvvRAZ

Of those of you that tried the Iliad 

Did Eric show you that thing where if you spin the Y split of the Iliad it looks like a lantern? The faces of the split were designed to reflect light in a specific way to make that effect 

Next level craftsmanship seriously


----------



## Eric Chong

For all our friends joining the raffle on FB - Best of luck!  Thank you for participating in our promotional campaign!! Im psyched to see who the lucky winner is ~!!



yong_shun said:


> will drop by soon! ILiad caught my attention!



Looking forward to host you for a detailed tour of our products 



SeeSax said:


> Subscribed! Eager to see impressions on Eric’s new masterpieces.
> 
> -Collin-



Thanks brother, I'm eagerly awaiting for the impressions as well 



kaikai1805 said:


> Congratulations Eric, wa that time say say only 你来真的啊. HAHA. hope to catchup someday and try out the cables =)



Thanks bro! Catch up soon ya 



Shivas said:


> I'm in love with the palladium coated silver cables and the y-splitter designs. It's a new and different outlook from the ones I have commonly come across when testing cables. Keeping my fingers crossed to be the lucky one. And way to go Eletech!!! Keep the innovation and technology coming in!!! Looking forward to more cable models in future!!



Thank you for your kind words buddy  Indeed, we feel that Y-Split communicates a design language and brand principles which is why we spent much sleepless nights developing these parts  Good luck for the raffle !! 



arijitroy2 said:


> Absolutely beautiful cables, what a pleasant surprise to see Eric back!
> 
> My eyes are on the Plato!



Thanks Buddy  Happy to be back. Good choice! The Plato are one of my favourites and daily go-to! 



whsvince said:


> I want that cable!!



Heyy buddy  Glad to hear from you! Hope everything is well? And....Best of Luck!! 

- Eric


----------



## Eric Chong

raymogi said:


> Got to meet Eric today and auditioned both Iliad and Plato with U18t and Noir.
> 
> I got interested in Iliad because I'm looking for yet another cable to pair with the Noir. While I think the 4-wire 1960s is as good as it can get with the Noir, I hate how microphonic the cable sometimes is, especially during commute or in the car when the road is bumpy.
> 
> ...



It was nice meeting you buddy  Thank you for your kind words and support! Appreciate you leaving your feedbacks and impression  I think that is what most of the community is most interested in right now  



mvvRAZ said:


> Of those of you that tried the Iliad
> 
> Did Eric show you that thing where if you spin the Y split of the Iliad it looks like a lantern? The faces of the split were designed to reflect light in a specific way to make that effect
> 
> Next level craftsmanship seriously



I think i only managed to mention that to @Deezel177 hahaha! 

-Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> It was nice meeting you buddy  Thank you for your kind words and support! Appreciate you leaving your feedbacks and impression  I think that is what most of the community is most interested in right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m just gonna be spinning the cable for the first 3 hours under a lamp as soon as I receive it haha


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> I’m just gonna be spinning the cable for the first 3 hours under a lamp as soon as I receive it haha


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


>


Spot on!


----------



## arcmagi

Entered the raffle and hoped to win !! 

Congratulations to Eric for showcasing his talent and Singapore to the World. All the best


----------



## Deezel177 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hey folks!

Just got back from the Portable Audio Party in Indonesia, and a party it was! I was delighted to see a turn-out not unlike a CanJam right in my home town, and I was equally - if not more - delighted by the familiar faces I got to see there as well. Joseph Mou was exhibiting MMR’s line of IEMs (their Balmung was my favourite of the entire show, by the way) and, of course, I got to see my dear friend @Eric Chong with his latest endeavour at Eletech. Below are very brief impressions of the cables I got to try at Mr. Chong’s art gallery, as well as a pic or two to accompany them:

(Apologies for the strong filters, by the way. Show lighting is rarely not crap. )




First and foremost, ergonomically, the cables felt great. To be completely honest, I was a tad concerned after seeing photos of a couple of them on Jude’s CanJam Shanghai preview video, because they looked like they’d kink quite easily. Thankfully, after handling them in person, they did feel quite supple and smooth. Now, are they the smoothest feeling cables I’ve ever used? Outside of the Illiad, probably not. The Fortitude, Prudence and Plato had a slightly tackier feel to them. It’d be ideal if they could somehow make them feel silkier without compromising the thinness and lightness of the insulation. The Illiad, though, is a class above in my opinion. It’s easily one of the most softest, most supple cables I’ve ever handled with a gorgeous, velvet-y touch, and a sublimely attractive, diamond-chain-like aesthetic to it. The Y-split and connectors I thought struck the perfect balance of size, sturdiness and weight, and the Illiad’s had - as Eric and @mvvRAZ said - a reflective quality to it that I can’t wait to explore in photography later on. 

Off to sound! Across the board, I felt there was a similar house sound to the Eletech cables, apart from the Fortitude. The Prudence, Plato and Illiad all had a laid-backed-ness to the treble that came across natural and transparent without being dulled, rolled-off or slow. They had a silky, relaxed and organic tone to them, but what they also had was a tactile, physical texture. So, the treble remained present, airy, authoritative and clean - i.e. there wasn’t any warm gunk muddying up the image - but it was quite strongly refined and evened-out as well. Personally, having grown kinda tired by the typical _boost-the-highs-so-it-sounds-like-there’s-more-detail_ sig most upgrade cables tend to resort to, I think this more tactful, refined presentation is a breath of fresh air. And, it’s a tuning that’s been extremely well-thought-out and well-executed too.

Now, onto the individual cables:

*Fortitude:* The Fortitude I thought added a nice contrast between the lows, high-mids and highs for an almost w-shaped response. What it brought was forwardness, punchiness and immediacy, but also - underneath - a very nice sense of control as well. Instruments, while dynamic, popped in and decayed rather cleanly. Combined with the impressive amount of air the copper cable was able to maintain, the resulting image never buckled under the energy; punchy, yet authoritative and tidy too. Spatially, the stage was certainly on the intimate side. But, as I shared with Eric, that isn’t necessarily a bad thing, as long as the elements within it are neatly organised, which the Fortitude's were. So, despite its size, the stage had not a single bit of congestion, and that intimacy ended up working in its favour; boosting that sense of impact and fun by putting instruments closer to the listener. This is a cable that pairs perfectly with in-ears that are more neutral-natural or relaxed dynamically - say, the Custom Art FIBAE 7, JH Audio Layla or Alclair Electro - if you wanna bring a bit more presence and bite into the mix.

*Prudence:* The Prudence is a great change of pace from the Fortitude, as it’s probably the most relaxed-sounding cable of the bunch. Impressively, though, the Prudence didn’t have that warm, sluggish and hazy tone. Rather, it had wonderful cleanliness, clarity and air. It had a pristine, serene and calming presence that came across graceful, effortless and light-on-its-feet. If it makes any sense, it _sounded_ like a ballet recital, or a drummer doing butterflies on cymbals and hi-hats. It simply gave instruments this light, feathery-touch, but without becoming lethargic or sterile. Again, the cable had that tactile sort of texture I’d described earlier, that kept instrument sounding solid and corporeal. The midrange I thought was very nicely balanced with good body to the low-mids. And, the top-end was really rounded, rich and analog-sounding whilst - again - maintaining that sense of air. It’s almost like a _baby Illiad_ in tone, really, and I’d surmise that it pairs most ideally with in-ears that are inherently dynamic or powerful-sounding, like 64 Audio’s A6t, Lime Ears’ Aether R and Empire Ears’ Valkyrie.




*Plato:* The Plato was the one I was most curious about, as Eric had said that it was his favourite to pair with VE’s ELYSIUM; one of my personal favourites for quite some time now. And, upon hitting _Play_, I had most certainly agreed. The Plato had cleanliness, transparency and neutrality written all over it, until it reached the upper-mids, which were vibrant, musical and gorgeously-textured. It had a great bite to it. But, at the same time, it didn't sound saturated (or overblown), tinny or shouty, which I thought was an impressive achievement. It also brought lots of openness and air to the stage for those upper-mids to properly ring. Texture-wise, the Plato came across nearly on-par with the Illiad to me, but the latter did have the edge in background blackness and resolution. Nevertheless, I found the Plato unique in how it was able to fuse the Fortitude’s immediacy and zing with the Prudence’s openness and headroom, and it’s certainly a cable to consider if you have Vision Ears’ ELYSIUM and you wanna further enliven, enrich and texture its sound.

*Illiad:* Eletech’s flagship immediately struck me as their most open, spacious and resolving. The background was noticeably cleaner and more defined, allowing instruments to stand more convincingly on their own two feet. In terms of stereo separation and holography, I’ve only heard better out of the likes of Han Sound Audio’s Venom or PW Audio’s 1950s. Separation and layering were at their cleanest too, which resulted in micro-details and textures coming through with great clarity. But, unlike what most may assume, the Illiad did *not* have a crisp, ultra-clean tone. Rather, it had a thick, organic and relaxed timbre. Again, it wasn’t warm or fat-sounding by any means. It simply sounded effortless, transparent and free, almost as if its performance didn’t need it to lift a finger. So, all in all, I found the Illiad gorgeously silky, graceful and organic in tone, but with openness, air and technique on par with the best of them. Like the Prudence, it’s a perfect match for in-ears that are rather lively and brazen on their own. And, it’s extra ideal for flagships that can tolerate zero bottlenecks when it comes to technical performance. I imagine it’d pair beautifully with 64 Audio’s A18t or tia Fourté.

Again, it was an absolute pleasure catching up with Eric and Joseph, and listening to their wonderful new projects. I look forward to hearing more of ‘em soon. And, I can’t wait to see what you guys think of Eletech’s debut cables once they start shipping. Cheers!


----------



## mejoshua

Thanks for the raffle! All the best to everyone!

Looking forward to hearing more impressions and pairings of these cables!


----------



## MrLocoLuciano (Dec 1, 2019)

Deezel177 said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Just got back from the Portable Audio Party in Indonesia, and a party it was! I was delighted to see a turn-out not unlike a CanJam right in my home town, and I was equally - if not more - delighted by the familiar faces I got to see there as well. Joseph Mou was exhibiting MMR’s line of IEMs (their Balmung was my favourite of the entire show, by the way) and, of course, I got to see my dear friend @Eric Chong with his latest endeavour at Eletech. Below are very brief impressions of the cables I got to try at Mr. Chong’s art gallery, as well as a pic or two to accompany them:
> 
> ...


This does sound great ! Thanks @Deezel177 for the feedback. And please share MMR impressions on the dedicated topic !


----------



## Deezel177

MrLocoLuciano said:


> This does sound great ! Thanks @Deezel177 for the feedback. And please share MMR impressions on the dedicated topic !



Yessiree, on their way!


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

Deezel177 said:


> Yessiree, on their way!


Can't wait


----------



## vilhelm44

Deezel177 said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Just got back from the Portable Audio Party in Indonesia, and a party it was! I was delighted to see a turn-out not unlike a CanJam right in my home town, and I was equally - if not more - delighted by the familiar faces I got to see there as well. Joseph Mou was exhibiting MMR’s line of IEMs (their Balmung was my favourite of the entire show, by the way) and, of course, I got to see my dear friend @Eric Chong with his latest endeavour at Eletech. Below are very brief impressions of the cables I got to try at Mr. Chong’s art gallery, as well as a pic or two to accompany them:
> 
> ...



Thanks Deezel, that was a really nice overview. I've just put in my order for a Iliad and looking forward to hearing it with my VE8s . It was either an Elysium or an Iliad, and went for the cable as loving the VE8.


----------



## drbluenewmexico

Hana Yu said:


> Congratulations to Eric and his team on the successful launch of his new brand!
> What a splendid job he has done to make this possible!
> The cables are stunningly beautiful - no surprise, this is what you can expect from a very talented person who wants to bring the best of music to music lovers.
> 
> Bravo!


----------



## drbluenewmexico

I look forward to gear


korvin12 said:


> I bought a few cables from his previous company, his customer service has been nothing but top notch, so now he open his own company, can't wait to try out their new set of cables


I look forward to hearing these beautiful cables!


----------



## holsen

Wyville said:


> As a customer and through my reviewing I have worked several times with Eric Chong and always enjoyed my interactions with him. So when Eric recently decided to take a chance and co-found his own company, I stayed in touch with him to see what he would come up with. Because I know other people here on Head-fi are very curious about his new company too, Eric's a popular guy, I decided it would be okay for me to start this thread (something I usually don't do). The information below is quoted from the Eletech press release. And just to be clear, I am not affiliated with Eletech in any way.
> _-----------------------
> _
> _ _
> ...


Can't wait to hear my new Fusions with your awesome cables.  Hope. To be one of lucky ones participating your Black Friday / Cyber Monday event!


----------



## SeeSax

Thanks @Deezel177 for awesome impressions as usual. Super intrigued by the Plato myself and based on the descriptions it would seem to be a great pairing with the Legend X. Glad to see some new, exciting and innovative cables rolling onto the market with Eric's creativity in tow!

-Collin-


----------



## Shivas

Eric Chong said:


> Thank you for your kind words buddy  Indeed, we feel that Y-Split communicates a design language and brand principles which is why we spent much sleepless nights developing these parts  Good luck for the raffle !!



Thank You Eric!!! I really appreciate the efforts placed in the design work for the Y-splitter. I can understand the amount of designwork involved and the number of revisions it had to go through to meet the uniqueness it is as of now. I would love to experience the cable personally and enjoy it further!


----------



## Eric Chong

@Deezel177 ~ My man! Thanks for sharing your detailed first impressions over. Really appreciate it!  I think the community have been waiting for that! That was incredibly quick and detailed writing and Im psyched to hear nice feedbacks from ya !! It was great catching up and look forward to hanging out again!! 

PS - In case y'all didn't know - Deezel's a mini celebrity in Indonesia with a flock of fans *Grin*. 



vilhelm44 said:


> Thanks Deezel, that was a really nice overview. I've just put in my order for a Iliad and looking forward to hearing it with my VE8s . It was either an Elysium or an Iliad, and went for the cable as loving the VE8.



Thanks Buddy~!! You wont be disappointed  We'll aim for the magic parcel to arrive at your doorsteps before X'mas! 



SeeSax said:


> Thanks @Deezel177 for awesome impressions as usual. Super intrigued by the Plato myself and based on the descriptions it would seem to be a great pairing with the Legend X. Glad to see some new, exciting and innovative cables rolling onto the market with Eric's creativity in tow!
> 
> -Collin-



Oh bro, i think that could be a fantastic synergy but can't say for sure yet. I'll let you know when i hook up the LX with the "Plato" for an afternoon 

- Eric


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> PS - In case y'all didn't know - Deezel's a mini celebrity in Indonesia with a flock of fans *Grin*.


I can just imagine the scene...


----------



## vilhelm44

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks Buddy~!! You wont be disappointed  We'll aim for the magic parcel to arrive at your doorsteps before X'mas!



I bet I won't...it will be one hell of a Christmas present, thanks Eric


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> I can just imagine the scene...



Hahaha!! That would be rad!! - Im would kill to see that happening some day  This time it was more tamed .. 








vilhelm44 said:


> I bet I won't...it will be one hell of a Christmas present, thanks Eric



That reminds me ... Let me see if i can get it in Christmas wrapping!  

-Eric


----------



## XingchunSH

Saw Eletech's latest post on the Prudence, anyone else tried it and maybe can compare it to any other cables around the same price range?

Also... Less than 3 days to the giveaway


----------



## mvvRAZ

XingchunSH said:


> Saw Eletech's latest post on the Prudence, anyone else tried it and maybe can compare it to any other cables around the same price range?
> 
> Also... Less than 3 days to the giveaway


So hypeddddddd I want a second Iliad


----------



## mori

Thanks for the raffle! I Enterd and hoped to win!
Apart from that, I ordered a cable! I look forward to trying it!


----------



## chaiyuta

subscribed for "Giveaway Bonanza" . hehe


----------



## Tristy

Subscribed! These cables look top quality


----------



## Eric Chong

XingchunSH said:


> Saw Eletech's latest post on the Prudence, anyone else tried it and maybe can compare it to any other cables around the same price range?
> 
> Also... Less than 3 days to the giveaway



Good luck on the raffle buddy ;D But hey, just realised you're based in Singapore. Can pop by to audition em' yourself ! 



mori said:


> Thanks for the raffle! I Enterd and hoped to win!
> Apart from that, I ordered a cable! I look forward to trying it!



Thanks Mori!  Look forward to your feedbacks when you receive em'! 

-Eric


----------



## kenkuan

vilhelm44 said:


> Thanks Deezel, that was a really nice overview. I've just put in my order for a Iliad and looking forward to hearing it with my VE8s . It was either an Elysium or an Iliad, and went for the cable as loving the VE8.



I had the chance to pop by their place to catch up with Eric and listen to their lineup recently.

Really admire your blind faith in getting their flagship Iliad for your VE8s...  let's put it this way, i am really happy for you. Based on my impression using the VE8s, and what i am looking for in terms of Coherence and Musicality, I found myself listening longer and to more tracks when i tried the Iliad. It just sounded so musical and clean across the whole spectrum, never any muddiness or smearing, with such good extensions too. Really impressive, not sure if it's due to the litz configuration they design with, but there is definitely some magic in that cable! 

And by the way, i tried the Elysium (both universal and custom force-fit), it definitely is something special with its incredible extension and sparkle, without being subjected to sibilance. I would imagine that more juice will make it shine even better. End of the day, i value the 'full-body' of the VE8s more; it's like some like 'DD's but some like 'B''A's, just some personal preferences.


----------



## vilhelm44

kenkuan said:


> I had the chance to pop by their place to catch up with Eric and listen to their lineup recently.
> 
> Really admire your blind faith in getting their flagship Iliad for your VE8s...  let's put it this way, i am really happy for you. Based on my impression using the VE8s, and what i am looking for in terms of Coherence and Musicality, I found myself listening longer and to more tracks when i tried the Iliad. It just sounded so musical and clean across the whole spectrum, never any muddiness or smearing, with such good extensions too. Really impressive, not sure if it's due to the litz configuration they design with, but there is definitely some magic in that cable!
> 
> And by the way, i tried the Elysium (both universal and custom force-fit), it definitely is something special with its incredible extension and sparkle, without being subjected to sibilance. I would imagine that more juice will make it shine even better. End of the day, i value the 'full-body' of the VE8s more; it's like some like 'DD's but some like 'B''A's, just some personal preferences.



If the wait wasn't bad enough, this has made it worse!  I was really taken with the look of the cable and couldn't resist...hearing these reports on the sound is great and can't wait to pair it with my VE8, so thanks for that. I also have total faith in Eric from dealing with him in the past and know he will deliver a top notch product.


----------



## 8481 (Dec 6, 2019)

Managed to meet Eric for the first he at his office, he was kind enough to he was kind enough to host me, very humble person.

Got to try the Plato and Iliad. I’m going to try my best to describe my impressions but I’m not that good with words. Unfortunately his 2pin to MMCX converter was not functioning so I could not test them with my Solaris and Andro SEG. Eric’s system of testing was really good. I don’t recall the names of the IEMs I tried but one was technical while the other was warm. Maybe @Eric Chong could help remind me what IEMs they were? 

For the Plato, it brings a sense of clarity to the music. Like lifting a veil that were on the notes. Did not add sparkle to highs as you’d expect from Silver cables but it emphasises vocals, really brought them forward.

For the Iliad, I can’t really put a finger on what it improved, there wasn’t a certain sound that the cable improved, it rather improved everything as a whole? Best I can describe this is that it turned everything from HD to 4K? Bass had more impact, they were more tactile. All the notes were layered much better and just sounded clearer, like a pile of laundry that went through a power wash kind of thing.

I’ll definitely purchase them once I have the funds to do so, as I’m aiming for a VE8 which I will demo tomorrow. After that I’ll decide if I’ll go for the VE8 or the Iliad to pair with my Solaris.


----------



## Eric Chong

kenkuan said:


> I had the chance to pop by their place to catch up with Eric and listen to their lineup recently.
> 
> Really admire your blind faith in getting their flagship Iliad for your VE8s...  let's put it this way, i am really happy for you. Based on my impression using the VE8s, and what i am looking for in terms of Coherence and Musicality, I found myself listening longer and to more tracks when i tried the Iliad. It just sounded so musical and clean across the whole spectrum, never any muddiness or smearing, with such good extensions too. Really impressive, not sure if it's due to the litz configuration they design with, but there is definitely some magic in that cable!
> 
> And by the way, i tried the Elysium (both universal and custom force-fit), it definitely is something special with its incredible extension and sparkle, without being subjected to sibilance. I would imagine that more juice will make it shine even better. End of the day, i value the 'full-body' of the VE8s more; it's like some like 'DD's but some like 'B''A's, just some personal preferences.



Thanks for sharing your impressions on the Iliad buddy  Im glad to hear that you've absolutely loved the synergy with the VE 8  It was great catching up and hanging out with you for the afternoon  Feel free to drop by the next time you're in town! We'll grab a coffee and have audio chats! 



vilhelm44 said:


> If the wait wasn't bad enough, this has made it worse!  I was really taken with the look of the cable and couldn't resist...hearing these reports on the sound is great and can't wait to pair it with my VE8, so thanks for that. I also have total faith in Eric from dealing with him in the past and know he will deliver a top notch product.



Hahaha  Thank you for the complete faith in us  Can't wait for your feedbacks upon receiving it! 



8481 said:


> Managed to meet Eric for the first he at his office, he was kind enough to he was kind enough to host me, very humble person.
> 
> Got to try the Plato and Iliad. I’m going to try my best to describe my impressions but I’m not that good with words. Unfortunately his 2pin to MMCX converter was not functioning so I could not test them with my Solaris and Andro SEG. Eric’s system of testing was really good. I don’t recall the names of the IEMs I tried but one was technical while the other was warm. Maybe @Eric Chong could help remind me what IEMs they were?
> 
> ...



Thanks for dropping by to hang out buddy!  I hope you enjoy lounging at our office! It was fortunate that we did make something out of the session despite the faulty adaptors  The IEMs are the new MMR Balmung & GaeBolg. Im glad that you loved the Iliad.. My team are very grateful for your kind words! 

Meanwhile - Let me help you with your dilemma. I would suggest to definitely go for the @Vision Ears VE8 this trip. It'll be a big win and upgrade to your current audio gears trust me  

Enjoy your trip in Singapore. Pop by to hang out next time! 

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

8481 said:


> Managed to meet Eric for the first he at his office, he was kind enough to he was kind enough to host me, very humble person.
> 
> Got to try the Plato and Iliad. I’m going to try my best to describe my impressions but I’m not that good with words. Unfortunately his 2pin to MMCX converter was not functioning so I could not test them with my Solaris and Andro SEG. Eric’s system of testing was really good. I don’t recall the names of the IEMs I tried but one was technical while the other was warm. Maybe @Eric Chong could help remind me what IEMs they were?
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a really good time there! Enjoy your demo of the VE8, those are awesome and I really enjoyed them when Vision Ears arranged a demo for me back in London (of their entire lineup, btw).


----------



## vilhelm44

8481 said:


> Managed to meet Eric for the first he at his office, he was kind enough to he was kind enough to host me, very humble person.
> 
> Got to try the Plato and Iliad. I’m going to try my best to describe my impressions but I’m not that good with words. Unfortunately his 2pin to MMCX converter was not functioning so I could not test them with my Solaris and Andro SEG. Eric’s system of testing was really good. I don’t recall the names of the IEMs I tried but one was technical while the other was warm. Maybe @Eric Chong could help remind me what IEMs they were?
> 
> ...



You can't go far wrong with the VE8, the way it envelopes you in the music is astounding! Plus it's nicely balanced, textured and the layering will uncover stuff you've missed in tracks you've known for years. I'm having such a blast revisiting my music. From what I've read though is the custom performs much better than the universal.


----------



## mvvRAZ

8481 said:


> Managed to meet Eric for the first he at his office, he was kind enough to he was kind enough to host me, very humble person.
> 
> Got to try the Plato and Iliad. I’m going to try my best to describe my impressions but I’m not that good with words. Unfortunately his 2pin to MMCX converter was not functioning so I could not test them with my Solaris and Andro SEG. Eric’s system of testing was really good. I don’t recall the names of the IEMs I tried but one was technical while the other was warm. Maybe @Eric Chong could help remind me what IEMs they were?
> 
> ...


I’d also say a VE8 will be a bigger upgrade to the rest of the collection than what an Iliad will bring to the Solaris 

Step 1 would be the 8 imo, step two would be an Iliad to use with the 8


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> I’d also say a VE8 will be a bigger upgrade to the rest of the collection than what an Iliad will bring to the Solaris
> 
> Step 1 would be the 8 imo, step two would be an Iliad to use with the 8


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


>


Yo btw isn’t the raffle happening today? 

I figured this would be an appropriate time to reconnect with god and say a prayer


----------



## 8481

mvvRAZ said:


> I’d also say a VE8 will be a bigger upgrade to the rest of the collection than what an Iliad will bring to the Solaris
> 
> Step 1 would be the 8 imo, step two would be an Iliad to use with the 8



Haha yup, VE8 ordered. Can’t wait for them!


----------



## chaiyuta

Which cable model will bring the best matching to JVC FW10000?


----------



## HamsterKing

Just saw the giveaway today, I'm a day too late

Subscribed!


----------



## 8481

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks for dropping by to hang out buddy!  I hope you enjoy lounging at our office! It was fortunate that we did make something out of the session despite the faulty adaptors  The IEMs are the new MMR Balmung & GaeBolg. Im glad that you loved the Iliad.. My team are very grateful for your kind words!
> 
> Meanwhile - Let me help you with your dilemma. I would suggest to definitely go for the @Vision Ears VE8 this trip. It'll be a big win and upgrade to your current audio gears trust me
> 
> ...



Definitely enjoyed my time with you there, I’ll let you know when I’m in SG again


----------



## NovaFlyer

@Eric Chong congrats on your new company and look forward to chatting with you again at CanJam NYC.  And of course trying out your new cables!


----------



## Eric Chong

8481 said:


> Haha yup, VE8 ordered. Can’t wait for them!



Congrats on your VE 8 purchase!! I believe you will not be disappointed  Vision Ears makes great IEMs and their team is absolutely professional.



chaiyuta said:


> Which cable model will bring the best matching to JVC FW10000?



I believe perhaps nobody could answer you yet - but if i have to take a educated guess, i would say the "Plato" would match pretty well.



HamsterKing said:


> Just saw the giveaway today, I'm a day too late
> 
> Subscribed!



Thanks for subscribing buddy  Not to worry, we'll always have such interactive events and bonanzas 



NovaFlyer said:


> @Eric Chong congrats on your new company and look forward to chatting with you again at CanJam NYC.  And of course trying out your new cables!



Thank you for your kind words buddy  I look forward to meeting you again in the NYC Canjam! I believe we met at SoCal previously no? Looking forward to hanging out and continue our food chats 

- Eric


----------



## Eric Chong

Christmas comes early for @vilhelm44  & @mvvRAZ !!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Christmas comes early for @vilhelm44  & @mvvRAZ !!


Let’s gooooooo \m/


----------



## vilhelm44

Eric Chong said:


> Christmas comes early for @vilhelm44  & @mvvRAZ !!



So exciting!


----------



## raymogi




----------



## mvvRAZ

raymogi said:


>


I cannot find the words to express how jealous I am


----------



## vilhelm44

raymogi said:


>



What a beauty! Let us know how it sounds when you have a chance please. I should have mine tomorrow too


----------



## Wes S

raymogi said:


>


That is the sexiest looking cable I have ever seen!!!


----------



## raymogi

vilhelm44 said:


> What a beauty! Let us know how it sounds when you have a chance please. I should have mine tomorrow too



You'll probably get your first before I get the chance to do some proper listening.

Got home late today so I'm just letting it burn in for the night


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

mvvRAZ said:


> I cannot find the words to express how jealous I am


Will you buy 2 ? One for each Elysium ?


----------



## vilhelm44

raymogi said:


> You'll probably get your first before I get the chance to do some proper listening.
> 
> Got home late today so I'm just letting it burn in for the night



Sounds good. I will put some impressions up and compare to the Dita Oslo.


----------



## mvvRAZ

MrLocoLuciano said:


> Will you buy 2 ? One for each Elysium ?


The first is arriving on Monday along with a Plato

Eric and I have a little project in the works that might just create the ultimate Elysium pairing though


----------



## Wyville

mvvRAZ said:


> Eric and I have a little project in the works that might just create the ultimate Elysium pairing though


Let me guess... 8-wire Plato? At least, that's the kind of thought that went through my head recently.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wyville said:


> Let me guess... 8-wire Plato? At least, that's the kind of thought that went through my head recently.


Not quite


----------



## Wes S

mvvRAZ said:


> The first is arriving on Monday along with a Plato
> 
> Eric and I have a little project in the works that might just create the ultimate Elysium pairing though


I am living through you guys, and that must be so exciting to hear those amazing cables!  I can't wait to read the impressions.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Elysium number 2 has arrived, and is currently wearing a Bespoke Leo/Cleo (stolen from Elysium number 1), in order to burn the IEM over the weekend 




 

Waiting very impatiently to receive the Iliad and Plato to finally settle the bet with @Eric Chong - which of the two would be a better match for the Ely


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

mvvRAZ said:


> Elysium number 2 has arrived, and is currently wearing a Bespoke Leo/Cleo (stolen from Elysium number 1), in order to burn the IEM over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting very impatiently to receive the Iliad and Plato to finally settle the bet with @Eric Chong - which of the two would be a better match for the Ely


I know wich one he uses, but will it be the one you prefer?


----------



## Eric Chong

@raymogi sweet!! Impressions impressions! 








mvvRAZ said:


> Elysium number 2 has arrived, and is currently wearing a Bespoke Leo/Cleo (stolen from Elysium number 1), in order to burn the IEM over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting very impatiently to receive the Iliad and Plato to finally settle the bet with @Eric Chong - which of the two would be a better match for the Ely



The faceplate with the paw print is definitely killing it 



MrLocoLuciano said:


> I know which one he uses, but will it be the one you prefer?



Ergo the 'Bet' hahaha! 

-Eric


----------



## raymogi

Eric Chong said:


> @raymogi sweet!! Impressions impressions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I kid you not...

Today is suppose to be the day I get to enjoy my A18t + Iliad, but guess what... right after I showered, I found blood in my ears. Turns out I have a cut there somehow.

Asked the wife to put her magic oil which is supposed to heal injuries fast.


----------



## Eric Chong

raymogi said:


> I kid you not...
> 
> Today is suppose to be the day I get to enjoy my A18t + Iliad, but guess what... right after I showered, I found blood in my ears. Turns out I have a cut there somehow.
> 
> Asked the wife to put her magic oil which is supposed to heal injuries fast.



Oh no! Bummer to hear that =/ Better get that healed up before plugging in some in-ears man. Well, on a positive note - delayed gratification always makes for greater satisfaction eh? 

-Eric


----------



## vilhelm44 (Dec 13, 2019)

I received my lovely Iliad earlier, thanks Eric!  It's very luxurious, with a soft supple feel and components which feel robust and are easy on the eye .

Been listening to it over the last hour with my WM1A K-Mod and VE8s and been going back and forth between the Iliad and Dita Oslo. A few things become apparent straight away with the Iliad, you get more of a heft lower down, it's not bloated either, just lovely tight bass but more of it, the bass notes shine. It gives the sound more of a richer feel but doesn't bloat into the mids. You would think this would take over over the rest of the frequencies but it doesn't, because the clarity and resolution of this cable is top notch. The layering and detail is fantastic as you hear everything in the music, it sounds clean whereas with the Oslo the layers sounded a little more hidden. It's also more holographic with the music surrounding you more, everything is set out well in the stage and doesn't feel congested. Oh and the vocals are so sweet! The treble is a little smoother with a lovely shimmer whereas it sounds a little more harsh with the Oslo.

All of what I have described above isn't subtle either, it's more day and night. It's quite astounding and I wasn't expecting this much of a change.

It certainly sounds livlier all round and puts you more in the middle of the music. The combo with the VE8 is superb! You have created a wonderful cable here Eric, which I'm sure will go down well.


----------



## SeeSax

mvvRAZ said:


> Elysium number 2 has arrived, and is currently wearing a Bespoke Leo/Cleo (stolen from Elysium number 1), in order to burn the IEM over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting very impatiently to receive the Iliad and Plato to finally settle the bet with @Eric Chong - which of the two would be a better match for the Ely



You have to stop with these horrifically sexy photos man. Although on a non-sexy note, the Y-splitter on that cable looks exactly like the sutures they just put in my dog's leg after his surgery LOL 

When do you get the Plato? That's what has my attention right now for Legend X. 

-Collin-


----------



## mvvRAZ (Dec 15, 2019)

SeeSax said:


> You have to stop with these horrifically sexy photos man. Although on a non-sexy note, the Y-splitter on that cable looks exactly like the sutures they just put in my dog's leg after his surgery LOL
> 
> When do you get the Plato? That's what has my attention right now for Legend X.
> 
> -Collin-


Both the Plato and the Iliad on Monday bud!

I will test it with the LX, but there’s quite a few candidates before who want to wear the Plato


----------



## raymogi

It has been 3 days and my ears are finally healed. Cable has been burnt in for the full 3 days with my DMP & A18t.

TL;DR best. aftermarket. cable. period.

I’ve had the privilege of having TOTL cables from mainly 2 companies which I prefer for aftermarket cable: Effect Audio and PW Audio. First reason is because of the ease of getting them since they’re close to where I live. And second, well, they are no slouch when it comes to the sound their cables bring. Pretty much all of my IEMs have been paired with TOTL cables from these 2.

Having said that, I always have to choose between build quality (EA) or sound (PW). I’m not saying EA sound is bad, it’s just that I prefer the tuning of PW cables (1950s and 4w 1960s). But what I hate is the build quality of my fav cable which is the 1950s. It’s just not good let’s put it at that. Its pairing with A18t thought (used to be U18t) is MAGICAL. I always thought I would never have to find another cable for it. The sound this pairing have is perfect for me. Good for any kind of music I listen on a daily basis.

Enter the Iliad. I met Eric in person during the audio show in Jakarta with the main purpose of trying it with U18t and Fourte Noir. Build quality is very important for me and having witnessed it in pictures, I’m happy with it IRL. I asked him about chin slider and he said he’s not putting it even in the final design, in which I’m very happy with. I don’t like the slider in general as I never use it and it’s another moving part that I don’t see the need for.

It’s only 2 hours in as I’m writing this while listening to music but I can finally say: I can have both now, superb build quality and sound. Iliad has similar tuning to 1950s which I already like, but it differentiate itself by being holographic as well. Talk about icing on the cake.

Ryo Fukui’s _Scenery _(one of my fav albums) has never sounded better. 

I’m truly in love with Iliad (and my A18t). I was going to pair Iliad with my Noir originally, but I think I have to get another one now


----------



## Eric Chong

vilhelm44 said:


> I received my lovely Iliad earlier, thanks Eric!  It's very luxurious, with a soft supple feel and components which feel robust and are easy on the eye .
> 
> Been listening to it over the last hour with my WM1A K-Mod and VE8s and been going back and forth between the Iliad and Dita Oslo. A few things become apparent straight away with the Iliad, you get more of a heft lower down, it's not bloated either, just lovely tight bass but more of it, the bass notes shine. It gives the sound more of a richer feel but doesn't bloat into the mids. You would think this would take over over the rest of the frequencies but it doesn't, because the clarity and resolution of this cable is top notch. The layering and detail is fantastic as you hear everything in the music, it sounds clean whereas with the Oslo the layers sounded a little more hidden. It's also more holographic with the music surrounding you more, everything is set out well in the stage and doesn't feel congested. Oh and the vocals are so sweet! The treble is a little smoother with a lovely shimmer whereas it sounds a little more harsh with the Oslo.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed impressions and comparisons buddy. Im glad that you've received the Iliad in good order and swiftly too (Kudos DHL) haha. Im psyched that you love the Iliad as much as we did. Now, there's a "Iliad" faction and a "Plato" faction within our team - they happy to welcomed you into their midst! Hahaha. From these multiple impressions, the 'Iliad' does seem to be of great synergy with the VE8! I hope the "Iliad" did inject a breath of fresh air into your rig  Enjoy the coming X'mas!! 



mvvRAZ said:


> Both the Plato and the Iliad on Monday bud!
> 
> I will test it with the LX, but there’s quite a few candidates before who want to wear the Plato



Elysium goes first? I'm smelling coffee here 








raymogi said:


> It has been 3 days and my ears are finally healed. Cable has been burnt in for the full 3 days with my DMP & A18t.
> 
> TL;DR best. aftermarket. cable. period.
> 
> ...



Im glad that your ear injury has fully recovered buddy  Thank you for the detailed impression and the kind affirmation of our products!  Have you thoroughly checked out the subtleties in Iliad's Y-Split? Spin it round and watch it dazzle you 

On another note - How's the pairing with Noir? 

-Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks for the detailed impressions and comparisons buddy. Im glad that you've received the Iliad in good order and swiftly too (Kudos DHL) haha. Im psyched that you love the Iliad as much as we did. Now, there's a "Iliad" faction and a "Plato" faction within our team - they happy to welcomed you into their midst! Hahaha. From these multiple impressions, the 'Iliad' does seem to be of great synergy with the VE8! I hope the "Iliad" did inject a breath of fresh air into your rig  Enjoy the coming X'mas!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elysium has first priority on any cable really.... 

Between the Bespoke Leo/Cleo, the Iliad and the Plato we will see how the distribution will end up


----------



## raymogi

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks for the detailed impressions and comparisons buddy. Im glad that you've received the Iliad in good order and swiftly too (Kudos DHL) haha. Im psyched that you love the Iliad as much as we did. Now, there's a "Iliad" faction and a "Plato" faction within our team - they happy to welcomed you into their midst! Hahaha. From these multiple impressions, the 'Iliad' does seem to be of great synergy with the VE8! I hope the "Iliad" did inject a breath of fresh air into your rig  Enjoy the coming X'mas!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haven’t paired it with my own Noir yet but I did demo it during the show with a Noir and I love it as well. 

Wait what? I will try that later


----------



## mvvRAZ

Guess who just received his cables!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> Guess who just received his cables!!!!!!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Small teaser before full impressions post tonight


----------



## Wes S

mvvRAZ said:


> Small teaser before full impressions post tonight


WOW!!!  Those look killer, and there are some fun times ahead, for sure.


----------



## mvvRAZ

It got a bit late for full impressions so here’s a few more teasers of the Iliad


----------



## mvvRAZ

Aaand a Plato/Katana!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eletech Iliad and Plato initial impressions

As promised - here go my impressions of the Iliad and Plato. I’ll keep them to the point as a full review of both is soon coming up

First and foremost, I can’t thank enough Eric for the top notch service he and his company have provided. Not only did I purchase a few cables, but I’ve also made a great friend, and I will continue enjoying our audio discussions in the months and years to come. Genuinely great guy!

Unfortunately I can’t comment on the packaging just yet (even though it’s meant to be phenomenal), but I will be able to in two weeks or so, when the boxes and cases arrive

Anyhow, let’s get started with the Plato.

 

 

 

 

 

Almost every cable manufacturer promises on their websites that they’ve reinvented silver and that their pure silver cable has nothing to do with traditional pure silvers. In my experience however, many pure silvers I’ve tried heavily defend the treble boosted stereotype - I am pretty lucky to really enjoy that kind of sound, so I figured even if the Plato was marketed as different, but truly wasn’t, I’d still love it

Boy was I wrong though

The Plato is probably the most mid centric IEM cable I have ever tried. It tightens the bass a little, just gives it a hint of additional control and precision, gives the treble a small boost (much less than say, the cleopatra octa), and once that’s out of the way, starts working its magic on the midrange. Not only does it elevate the mids, but it enhances their detail, separation, precision and texture. In a way it sucks out any extra energy that is surrounding the instruments and vocals, and gives them a much more individual and pronounced identity.

When testing it with the 64 Fourte Noir, I found myself enjoying the IEM more than I have ever done, due to a much more balanced/neutral signature that still had the fun element the Fourte is known for. The midrange became much clearer and more pronounced, while the bass was somewhat tamed. The treble, while it did get a small bump, remained under control.

When I tried the Plato with the Elysium I found it to further focus its sound signature around the midrange, giving it additional separation and better instrumental placement/soundstage depth. I ended up preferring what the Iliad did to the sound, since it felt like it balanced the Elysium’s signature somewhat more, but regardless - either cable would make for a beautiful combination

The Plato isn’t a cable that will radically change an IEM. For the most part you will enjoy the same sound you are used to, but with better technicality, an enhanced midrange and controlled lows and highs. As far as pure silver cables as concerned, the Plato really departs from the stereotype and majority, and is able to offer something truly unique

The hardware that Eletech have developed for the Plato is outstanding. Best split I’ve seen, best plug I’ve seen, best pins I’ve used. Honestly, if the sound departs from the competition, the hardware is so far ahead, you can’t really look at the competition as competition, but rather a bunch of companies that will have to up their hardware game. Splits are already on point, but Eletech goes to show just how creative a company can be as far as the pins and plugs are concerned

My only criticism of the Plato, as already shared with Eric, is the fact that the insulation is prone to stiffness. It’s nothing excessive like say, the 4w Labkables, but when comparing it to other quality cables I’ve used, it just feels a tad stiffer.

Overall, if a midrange bump or enhancement is what you’re after, I would heavily heavily recommend the Plato. Not only for the sound, but I can almost guarantee the Eletech will make you rediscover the meaning of hardware and quality cable parts. Best in the industry, comparable to none

Now, the Iliad....

 

 

 

 

This will inevitably sound like a massive exaggeration but those of you that have had a chance to play around with the Iliad will know that I’m really not joking

Eletech, in creating the Iliad, have created the perfect IEM cable. Up until now I have not used the word “perfect” when describing just about any piece of gear, but the Iliad truly is the one and only cable I would call “perfect” - no other word is good enough to describe this masterpiece

The texture of the material is something that will make you want to spend 20 000 euros on a camera to just take photos of it and explore every single detail and bend. The plug and pins would be the most premium pieces of hardware I have ever come across if they weren’t connected by the split which is by far the most mind blowing split you will ever witness.

It has three sides as can be seen in the previous photo post, which when spun - mimic the effect of a lantern. The best part is, it *really* works. Since I received the cables I haven’t stopped playing around with them, and will probably not stop soon

The cable insulation is also perfectly smooth and contributes to the exaggerated premium feeling that the cable is all about.

When speaking to Eric over the past few weeks he told me they set out to create the perfect product - pretty much completely disregarding the cost of the materials and craftsmanship. Having the Iliad in my hands now, that effort can really be felt.

Moving on to the sound (though I really want to keep praising the hardware), the Iliad dazzles with the technicality it squeezes out of your IEMs. It is comfortably the most holographic sound any cable has been able to produce out of my monitors, where each sound has a specific position and shape. It also has a similar effect to the Plato, where the extra energy is sucked out of instruments and vocals, to create a pitch black background, further enhancing the imaging capabilities of the IEM

Detail retrieval is like no other - even when swapping from the Bespoke Leo Cleo, the Iliad has made me hear things that no other cable has

The Iliad plays with the frequencies a touch more - an effect I imagine is caused by the additional resistance from the gold and palladium. The bass feels somewhat more unshackled, allowed to reign free - works spectacularly well with flatter monitors like the A18t and the Elysium. The midrange remains intact, or well, somewhat improved as a result of the additional technicality it can work with. The effect the Iliad has on the treble is beautiful. Instead of a raw boost, it introduces loads of sparkle and quality making it better as opposed to simply more. I currently have the Iliad strapped to my Elysium, and I doubt it is going anywhere soon. I can imagine it pairing extremely well with the Khan and its rather dry treble though. Unfortunately I no longer own a Khan to test that

If you have the cash and are willing to spend it on a cable, I can’t find any other I would recommend as strongly as the Iliad. I’m personally a huge fan of EA, and I love the Leo Cleo bespoke, but the hardware on the Iliad is simply in a league of its own.

Heavily heavily recommended.

What both cables have in common is that neither will make your IEMs sound like a completely different piece of gear, but will instead take what you already love and take it a step further, squeeze out every last ounce of performance, with a few touches to the frequency distribution.

I would not be surprised to see the Iliad become one of 2020’s bestsellers, and claim a spot in the cable hall of fame. Eletech have created a product that is prepared to shatter what a customer expects of a cable, and IMHO, would have a really healthy effect on the industry as a whole

I will pause here as those are meant to be short initial impressions - both cables to be covered extensively in the reviews to come - potentially another collaboration with THL


----------



## vilhelm44

mvvRAZ said:


> Eletech Iliad and Plato initial impressions
> 
> As promised - here go my impressions of the Iliad and Plato. I’ll keep them to the point as a full review of both is soon coming up
> 
> ...



Great write up, and spot on...I'm glad it wasn't just me hearing great things in the Iliad. I honestly wasn't expecting that big an impact with the VE8, that I sat open mouthed, catching flies for a few mins not believing what I was hearing. The holographic sense this cable has amongst other things is nothing short of spectacular!


----------



## mvvRAZ

vilhelm44 said:


> Great write up, and spot on...I'm glad it wasn't just me hearing great things in the Iliad. I honestly wasn't expecting that big an impact with the VE8, that I sat open mouthed, catching flies for a few mins not believing what I was hearing. The holographic sense this cable has amongst other things is nothing short of spectacular!



The first time with the Iliad is truly special 

Amazing amazing cable


----------



## vilhelm44

mvvRAZ said:


> The first time with the Iliad is truly special
> 
> Amazing amazing cable



I mentioned in the Vision Ears thread that the VE8 is hands down the best piece of gear I've ever bought since I started in this game 5 years ago...I can now add the Iliad to that comment. Yes, it's expensive but it's definitely worth every cent.


----------



## mvvRAZ

vilhelm44 said:


> I mentioned in the Vision Ears thread that the VE8 is hands down the best piece of gear I've ever bought since I started in this game 5 years ago...I can now add the Iliad to that comment. Yes, it's expensive but it's definitely worth every cent.


I agree, the Iliad does not feel overpriced at all - you get what you pay for


----------



## SeeSax

@mvvRAZ and @vilhelm44 Thanks for the great impressions on the Iliad. Any chance either of you have heard the PW 1950? It's currently my benchmark cable and am wondering how the Iliad might compare. 1950 takes holographic to the extreme, but it's definitely on the neutral side. 

-Collin-


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> Eletech Iliad and Plato initial impressions
> 
> As promised - here go my impressions of the Iliad and Plato. I’ll keep them to the point as a full review of both is soon coming up
> 
> ...



Wow!! Thanks for the amazingly detailed impressions buddy  Appreciate your kind words! 

PS: Your photos put me in such a X'mas mood lol! 

-Eric


----------



## HamsterKing

@mvvRAZ nice review, now im even more tempted to try this cable. @Eric Chong does your shop open during the weekends?


----------



## mvvRAZ

SeeSax said:


> @mvvRAZ and @vilhelm44 Thanks for the great impressions on the Iliad. Any chance either of you have heard the PW 1950? It's currently my benchmark cable and am wondering how the Iliad might compare. 1950 takes holographic to the extreme, but it's definitely on the neutral side.
> 
> -Collin-


Honestly I've never tried the 1950s, but based on the reviews I've read I'd say you'll get similar level of technicality, with both more bass and treble than the 1950s - again, from what I've heard, the 1950s can have slightly rolled off treble


----------



## MrLocoLuciano (Dec 18, 2019)

mvvRAZ said:


> Honestly I've never tried the 1950s, but based on the reviews I've read I'd say you'll get similar level of technicality, with both more bass and treble than the 1950s - again, from what I've heard, the 1950s can have slightly rolled off treble


Thanks for your feedback on Eletech cables, can't wait to put an ear on thoose !
For the PW1950, no roll off for me in the highs, just natural sounding.
I find it always strange to talk about stuff you don't know. It's already complicated to compare by memories when you don't own something anymore so...


----------



## mvvRAZ

MrLocoLuciano said:


> Thanks for your review, c


This is 100% based on my impressions from other reviews I've read - as I said, I haven't heard the 1950s myself


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

mvvRAZ said:


> This is 100% based on my impressions from other reviews I've read - as I said, I haven't heard the 1950s myself


Had a problem with posting momentum


----------



## vilhelm44

SeeSax said:


> @mvvRAZ and @vilhelm44 Thanks for the great impressions on the Iliad. Any chance either of you have heard the PW 1950? It's currently my benchmark cable and am wondering how the Iliad might compare. 1950 takes holographic to the extreme, but it's definitely on the neutral side.
> 
> -Collin-



You're welcome Collin. I haven't heard the 1950, sorry. @ raymogi did mention a couple of pages back that the Iliad tuning was similar to 1950 but more holographic.


----------



## Sylanthra

@mvvRAZ Any chance you can compare Illiad to Effect Audio Code 51. Based on the description of the cables, they should be quite similar.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Sylanthra said:


> @mvvRAZ Any chance you can compare Illiad to Effect Audio Code 51. Based on the description of the cables, they should be quite similar.


I’m afraid I’ve never heard the Code 51 buddy sorry


----------



## Eric Chong

HamsterKing said:


> @mvvRAZ nice review, now im even more tempted to try this cable. @Eric Chong does your shop open during the weekends?



Ahh! Unfortunate, but we do not open on weekends  Let me see what i can do to arrange. I'll keep you abreast if i can manage something out for a weekend 

-Eric


----------



## raymogi

Sylanthra said:


> @mvvRAZ Any chance you can compare Illiad to Effect Audio Code 51. Based on the description of the cables, they should be quite similar.



I got to try Code 51 as well on the day I demoed Iliad and Plato.

Code 51 didn't seem special to me that day. Nothing wows me in the 15 mins or so I tried it. 

Cable quality is EA-standard which is good, but I think they got really lazy with the splitter design. I like the look of it in pictures before I saw it IRL (and tbh one of the reason I was gonna get a Code 51), but after seeing it in person, it seems... lazy. Sure it's titanium, but there's nothing too special with it.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric sending me NSFW pics... i can’t safely open my phone when I get something from him nowadays


----------



## Wyville

mvvRAZ said:


> Eric sending me NSFW pics... i can’t safely open my phone when I get something from him nowadays


Looks like it is off to a flying start for Eletech! Like the design of the case, rugged and practical. Maybe I should order half a dozen of these to store my IEMs.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wyville said:


> Looks like it is off to a flying start for Eletech! Like the design of the case, rugged and practical. Maybe I should order half a dozen of these to store my IEMs.


I tried already buddy, unfortunately for now they aren’t selling them separately 

however, if you get half a dozen Iliads or so, you get them cases too...


----------



## korvin12

mvvRAZ said:


> Eric sending me NSFW pics... i can’t safely open my phone when I get something from him nowadays



Thats insanity to the max bro, how I wish I can get hold all of the above stuff right now


----------



## mvvRAZ

Another wonderful pairing, slowly infecting my mind with thoughts of a second Iliad..


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wyville said:


> Looks like it is off to a flying start for Eletech! Like the design of the case, rugged and practical. Maybe I should order half a dozen of these to store my IEMs.


Oh and forgot to mention - I’m working on Eric to get him to start selling those cases separately


----------



## Wyville

mvvRAZ said:


> Oh and forgot to mention - I’m working on Eric to get him to start selling those cases separately


Oh dear, and he is under so much pressure already.


----------



## Wes S (Dec 20, 2019)

mvvRAZ said:


> Another wonderful pairing, slowly infecting my mind with thoughts of a second Iliad..


Oh my word!  That picture is stunning!  Not only does that iem/cable combo look incredible, the place where the picture was taken looks incredible as well.  Literally looks like my idea of paradise!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wes S said:


> Oh my word!  That picture is stunning!  Not only does that iem/cable combo look incredible, the place where the picture was taken looks incredible as well.  Literally looks like my idea of paradise!


Hehe thank you!! On vacation so I get loads of time with them cables and iems


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> Looks like it is off to a flying start for Eletech! Like the design of the case, rugged and practical. Maybe I should order half a dozen of these to store my IEMs.



Hahaha I'll try my best and see if we can ramp up the production for those cases  



korvin12 said:


> Thats insanity to the max bro, how I wish I can get hold all of the above stuff right now



Come try em' out! 

- Eric


----------



## NovaFlyer

Eric Chong said:


> Thank you for your kind words buddy  I look forward to meeting you again in the NYC Canjam! I believe we met at SoCal previously no? Looking forward to hanging out and continue our food chats
> 
> - Eric



Great memory!  Looking forward to NYC.


----------



## Eric Chong

NovaFlyer said:


> Great memory!  Looking forward to NYC.



And here i was thinking that my memory was fuzzy since you said NYC not SoCal this round. Haha!  Looking forward to meeting you again buddy 

-Eric


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> Hahaha I'll try my best and see if we can ramp up the production for those cases
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish to lor, if only 1 day your side opens on weekends


----------



## mvvRAZ

Benefits of purchasing the Iliad: it can make photos of your audio gear look 10x better


----------



## NovaFlyer

mvvRAZ said:


> Benefits of purchasing the Iliad: it can make photos of your audio gear look 10x better




Nice pictures, really like the second one.


----------



## 8481

Order placed for Iliad! 

Had some issues with my card but Eric was very accommodating and helpful as always.


----------



## mvvRAZ

8481 said:


> Order placed for Iliad!
> 
> Had some issues with my card but Eric was very accommodating and helpful as always.


Great choice buddy!


----------



## Eric Chong

Apologies for the short period of inactivity guys. Our team has just resumed office from a work trip and coincided with the New Year holidays. We're now back in full force  Here's wishing everybody and your families a blessed New Year ahead! 



korvin12 said:


> I wish to lor, if only 1 day your side opens on weekends



Looks like i have to quickly arrange for a weekend gathering 



mvvRAZ said:


> Benefits of purchasing the Iliad: it can make photos of your audio gear look 10x better



Sweet photos as always dude. Love the ritualistic angle 



8481 said:


> Order placed for Iliad!
> 
> Had some issues with my card but Eric was very accommodating and helpful as always.



No worries at all! Welcome to the Fam! <3

-Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

As promised, some impressions on the pairing of the LX with the Iliad and the Plato 

1. The Plato - honestly I didn't find it optimal. The bass became somewhat tighter, losing some slam and decay, which didn't synergise with the LX too well, but the real issue is the fact that the Plato doesn't give too much of a treble lift - which the Legend X needs pretty desperately. Detail retrieval was boosted, soundstage remained very wide. Not terrible, but I personally need a cable that gives the LX a boost in the highs instead of the midrange

2. The Iliad - way better. Bass got a small lift, which might get a bit excessive, but then again, you aren't listening to the LX to get less bass. Detail retrieval was boosted significantly, to the point where I'd say the LX has pretty decent ability to delivery on microdetail, something I hadn't found to be true with the Plussound Silver+Gold Poetic series. There's also a treble lift, though I'd optimally want it to be a bit more than it is currently

One of the pillars of Eletech, as will be mentioned in the review, is the fact that they don't go down the usual "MOAR TREBLE" road, which Imo doesn't make them fully optimal for a darker IEM like the LX. With the more modern, treble heavy products however, the Iliad remains my one go-to high end recommendation for a cable


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> Apologies for the short period of inactivity guys. Our team has just resumed office from a work trip and coincided with the New Year holidays. We're now back in full force  Here's wishing everybody and your families a blessed New Year ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SeeSax

Eric Chong said:


> Apologies for the short period of inactivity guys. Our team has just resumed office from a work trip and coincided with the New Year holidays. We're now back in full force  Here's wishing everybody and your families a blessed New Year ahead!
> -Eric



Sheesh, it's about time! 

Just kidding - I'm just foaming at the mouth over here excited to get my Iliad. 

-Collin-


----------



## Eric Chong

@korvin12 Perhaps a night meeting at a local partner store!  I'll get that in motion 



SeeSax said:


> Sheesh, it's about time!
> 
> Just kidding - I'm just foaming at the mouth over here excited to get my Iliad.
> 
> -Collin-



Me too! Im dying of exasperation to get those babies shipped out to your hands  You'll love the Companion Case it comes with 

-Eric


----------



## artpiggo

Any thought on finding a distributor in Thailand?


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> @korvin12 Perhaps a night meeting at a local partner store!  I'll get that in motion
> 
> I hope it will be very soon


----------



## Deferenz

Thanks to @Layman1 for bringing Eletech cables to my attention.

@Eric Chong will you and Eletech be at Canjam London in July? I would really like to try these cables.


----------



## Eric Chong

artpiggo said:


> Any thought on finding a distributor in Thailand?



Definitely! Keep posted  

@korvin12 Oh rest assure it'll be very soon! 



Deferenz said:


> Thanks to @Layman1 for bringing Eletech cables to my attention.
> 
> @Eric Chong will you and Eletech be at Canjam London in July? I would really like to try these cables.



Thanks @Layman1 for the recommendation buddy  Yeah we'll be making our way across to Canjam London this July  Look forward to catching up with you guys there! 

-Eric


----------



## korvin12

@korvin12 Oh rest assure it'll be very soon! 

Great! I shall wait patiently then


----------



## Deferenz (Jan 6, 2020)

@Eric Chong Will there be a UK distributor for your cables?

HifiHeadphones is quite close to where I live. Just saying!


----------



## Layman1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks @Layman1 for the recommendation buddy  Yeah we'll be making our way across to Canjam London this July  Look forward to catching up with you guys there!
> 
> -Eric



@Eric Chong
You're most welcome; it's a pleasure to have such classy-looking products to point people towards.
Then they think "Wow, this Layman1 is truly a man of class, sophisticated taste and distinction".
At least, that's what I choose to tell myself 

Hurrah for CanJam London! I'll see you there, if I don't end up visiting Singapore sometime first


----------



## timorinolee

Placed my order for the Prudence! Thanks @Layman1 

Will try it out with my Hermes & Legend X (when it arrives).


----------



## mvvRAZ

Layman1 said:


> @Eric Chong
> You're most welcome; it's a pleasure to have such classy-looking products to point people towards.
> Then they think "Wow, this Layman1 is truly a man of class, sophisticated taste and distinction".
> At least, that's what I choose to tell myself
> ...


Yooo are you going to be at the canjam London? Would love to meet you in person after so many traded likes


----------



## Layman1

mvvRAZ said:


> Yooo are you going to be at the canjam London? Would love to meet you in person after so many traded likes



Haha, I am, and it would be a pleasure!

I also want to meet you; not only because of traded likes, but also because of your ever-growing collection of TOTL products 
I have to pinch myself sometimes and remind myself that you only joined here in May last year. 
I got properly started on my audiophile journey back in 2015, and in 5 years I've only accumulated a fraction of what you've managed in 5 months 
I salute you!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Layman1 said:


> Haha, I am, and it would be a pleasure!
> 
> I also want to meet you; not only because of traded likes, but also because of your ever-growing collection of TOTL products
> I have to pinch myself sometimes and remind myself that you only joined here in May last year.
> ...


I'm pretty sure this isn't something to be saluted for  

But yeah definitely dude, it's on for the Canjam!


----------



## arijitroy2

Ordered Prudence for Itsfit Fusions!!


----------



## Layman1

arijitroy2 said:


> Ordered Prudence for Itsfit Fusions!!



Congratulations! Will be very interested to hear your impressions about this combination


----------



## mori

Last Friday I received Fortitude.
I tried Fortitude on my favorite IEM, the qdc 8SS, so I wanted to write a review. (Because I am not good at English, I use Google Translate. I'm sorry for strange things.)

Until now, I felt that many copper cables could cut off the treble edge a little instead of strengthening the bass.
However, from what I heard, Fortitude did not seem to change the sound balance significantly.
I felt that Fortitude tends to emphasize each sound to make it a fun sound. The bass will be more powerful and the treble will be clearer and more exciting. The midrange also retains its original beauty and does not sink.

In addition, I personally thought that not only the sound but also the ease of handling and the texture of the cable were very good.
I felt the wires were very soft and light, and the splitters and plugs were very elaborate.

I thought Fortitude was a great cable, very close to what I was looking for. I think it is very good that such cables can be purchased at relatively low prices.
Thanks to Eletech for making such a great cable!


----------



## Eric Chong

Deferenz said:


> @Eric Chong Will there be a UK distributor for your cables?
> 
> HifiHeadphones is quite close to where I live. Just saying!



All in due time  We're trying to increase our production to cope with the increasing demands while staying agile. Keep posted 



Layman1 said:


> @Eric Chong
> You're most welcome; it's a pleasure to have such classy-looking products to point people towards.
> Then they think "Wow, this Layman1 is truly a man of class, sophisticated taste and distinction".
> At least, that's what I choose to tell myself
> ...



Hahaha! Oh i cant wait to meet you for CJ London  I owe @mvvRAZ a coffee for CJ London so looks like we'll have a coffee party then! 



timorinolee said:


> Placed my order for the Prudence! Thanks @Layman1
> 
> Will try it out with my Hermes & Legend X (when it arrives).



Welcome to the Fam Tim!  Looking forward to your feedbacks ^^



mvvRAZ said:


> I'm pretty sure this isn't something to be saluted for
> 
> But yeah definitely dude, it's on for the Canjam!



Looks like the Coffee Party is growing eh? 



arijitroy2 said:


> Ordered Prudence for Itsfit Fusions!!



Thanks Buddy! Welcome to the Fam! 



mori said:


> Last Friday I received Fortitude.
> I tried Fortitude on my favorite IEM, the qdc 8SS, so I wanted to write a review. (Because I am not good at English, I use Google Translate. I'm sorry for strange things.)
> 
> Until now, I felt that many copper cables could cut off the treble edge a little instead of strengthening the bass.
> ...



Thanks for the review Mori!  Im psyched that you love our cables as much as we love building it!  Welcome to the Eletech Family and enjoy! 

-Eric


----------



## Deferenz

mori said:


> Last Friday I received Fortitude.
> I tried Fortitude on my favorite IEM, the qdc 8SS, so I wanted to write a review. (Because I am not good at English, I use Google Translate. I'm sorry for strange things.)
> 
> Until now, I felt that many copper cables could cut off the treble edge a little instead of strengthening the bass.
> ...



Thats a nice review and helpful to get an impression of what the Fortitude can do.


----------



## Eric Chong

We're prepping for the big shipment ready to ship in 5 days! Everybody who've pre-ordered with us ...







^^ - Eric


----------



## XingchunSH

Any goodies up for grabs this CNY??


----------



## Eric Chong

XingchunSH said:


> Any goodies up for grabs this CNY??



There should be a party right after CNY *winks* 

-Eric


----------



## PaganDL

Eric Chong said:


> There should be a party right after CNY *winks*
> 
> -Eric




@Eric Chong,

Not to be kuncheong or kiasu but how to get an invite...if possible?

Also is email the best way to arrange an appointment to demo cables or is PM okay?

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## arijitroy2

Eric Chong said:


> We're prepping for the big shipment ready to ship in 5 days! Everybody who've pre-ordered with us ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wondering if mine would be included in this shipment too since I ordered this Monday!?


----------



## Eric Chong

PaganDL said:


> @Eric Chong,
> 
> Not to be kuncheong or kiasu but how to get an invite...if possible?
> 
> ...



Mai Kan Cheong!  No fret! We'll send up more details on the party when we have more firmed information  Meanwhile, we're always available on PM / emails buddy. Don't hesitate to ping us for a chat 



arijitroy2 said:


> Just wondering if mine would be included in this shipment too since I ordered this Monday!?



Let me try my best and see if i could surprise you 

-Eric


----------



## PaganDL

Eric Chong said:


> Mai Kan Cheong!  No fret! We'll send up more details on the party when we have more firmed information  Meanwhile, we're always available on PM / emails buddy. Don't hesitate to ping us for a chat
> -Eric




Hi @Eric Chong,

Apreciate being kept in the loop.

No problem, I will email you one day soon then...probably closer to CNY but maybe sooner...

Look forward to auditioning some cables !

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## Eric Chong

PaganDL said:


> Hi @Eric Chong,
> 
> Apreciate being kept in the loop.
> 
> ...



Not to worry buddy  It's the CNY! Spend some quality time with the family  Ping us whenever ^^ I'll see you at the Eletech partyyy 

-Eric


----------



## Deferenz

Are the prices on the Eletech website in US$ or Singapore $ ?


----------



## timorinolee

Deferenz said:


> Are the prices on the Eletech website in US$ or Singapore $ ?



US by default.


----------



## aaf evo

Deferenz said:


> Are the prices on the Eletech website in US$ or Singapore $ ?



It is USD for me but you can change it to your currency.


----------



## Deferenz

I changed it to GBP but when I then look at the cables the price is showing in US$. I’ll have a play around and see if I can sort it out.


----------



## PaganDL

Eric Chong said:


> Not to worry buddy  It's the CNY! Spend some quality time with the family  Ping us whenever ^^ I'll see you at the Eletech partyyy
> 
> -Eric




No problem @Eric Chong, will send a message when I can.

Hope you have a great day !


----------



## Layman1

Deferenz said:


> I changed it to GBP but when I then look at the cables the price is showing in US$. I’ll have a play around and see if I can sort it out.


@Deferenz if that doesn't work out, I always use this website to check currency conversions anyway:
https://www1.oanda.com/currency/converter/

Hope this helps and glad to see you here! Are you considering the Prudence I recommended?
If you have any questions, I encourage you to reach out to @Eric Chong directly; he's very responsive and helpful


----------



## Eric Chong

Deferenz said:


> I changed it to GBP but when I then look at the cables the price is showing in US$. I’ll have a play around and see if I can sort it out.



Heyy Buddy, 

our web store is based in USD and the transactions are all happening in USD. The plugin on the website allows you to roughly convert the listed price to your desired currency rate to get a quick glance at how much the product would cost your currency of choice 

Let me know if you need any help - Send a ping our way and we'll be ready to assist  

Thanks @Layman1 for helping to explain  Have an amazing weekend ahead you guys 






- Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

The Iliad still killing it... might need another if that Plunge Unity 5 is as good as it looks


----------



## Wes S

mvvRAZ said:


> The Iliad still killing it... might need another if that Plunge Unity 5 is as good as it looks


Cover shot!  Beautiful pic man.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wes S said:


> Cover shot!  Beautiful pic man.


I have it as my wallpaper


----------



## Wyville

mvvRAZ said:


> The Iliad still killing it... might need another if that Plunge Unity 5 is as good as it looks


Great timing on that shot! The light is excellent.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wyville said:


> Great timing on that shot! The light is excellent.


I got pretty lucky - a moment later and the magic was gone haha


----------



## Wyville

mvvRAZ said:


> I got pretty lucky - a moment later and the magic was gone haha


Yeah, I know how hard it is to get the timing right. Used to do a little bit of landscape photography and getting optimal use of the “golden hour” is really tricky considering it is often much less than an hour.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wyville said:


> Yeah, I know how hard it is to get the timing right. Used to do a little bit of landscape photography and getting optimal use of the “golden hour” is really tricky considering it is often much less than an hour.


I never really got into photography... that is until I got into custom IEMs and cables and whatnot haha - so beautiful you can’t pass on those photos 

Just started work on a custom keyboard though so that should be pretty cool


----------



## Deferenz

Layman1 said:


> @Deferenz if that doesn't work out, I always use this website to check currency conversions anyway:
> https://www1.oanda.com/currency/converter/
> 
> Hope this helps and glad to see you here! Are you considering the Prudence I recommended?
> If you have any questions, I encourage you to reach out to @Eric Chong directly; he's very responsive and helpful



The conversion wouldn't work on my iPad, but trying it on my laptop did convert to GBP. Reason for doing this was I thought I could pay in GBP rather than US$.

Funny you should mention oanda.com. I use this site at work all the time for currency conversion.

Yes, I am intrigued by the Prudence. I'm waiting for some impressions on this thread.


----------



## Wyville

mvvRAZ said:


> I never really got into photography... that is until I got into custom IEMs and cables and whatnot haha - so beautiful you can’t pass on those photos
> 
> Just started work on a custom keyboard though so that should be pretty cool


At the risk of escalating another hobby, get yourself a good camera with macro lens to capture all the details. I have been meaning to buy one for ages, but it keeps getting postponed.

Custom keyboards is a thing?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wyville said:


> At the risk of escalating another hobby, get yourself a good camera with macro lens to capture all the details. I have been meaning to buy one for ages, but it keeps getting postponed.
> 
> Custom keyboards is a thing?


At the risk of escalating in another hobby, look up:

kbdfans
Dwarf Factory
Gothcaps 
Sikcaps on Etsy


----------



## NovaFlyer

mvvRAZ said:


> The Iliad still killing it... might need another if that Plunge Unity 5 is as good as it looks



Nice picture!


----------



## Eric Chong

Deferenz said:


> The conversion wouldn't work on my iPad, but trying it on my laptop did convert to GBP. Reason for doing this was I thought I could pay in GBP rather than US$.
> 
> Funny you should mention oanda.com. I use this site at work all the time for currency conversion.
> 
> Yes, I am intrigued by the Prudence. I'm waiting for some impressions on this thread.



Unfortunately no, the currency conversion is a guideline. The actual transacted currency is still US$. Do you reckon' the plugin is too confusing? Should we abolish that altogether? Meanwhile Prudence impressions should come up really soon 



mvvRAZ said:


> At the risk of escalating in another hobby, look up:
> 
> kbdfans
> Dwarf Factory
> ...



Sweet ! I didn't know that was a thing. Now i'm intrigued. @mvvRAZ You're perhaps the most 'poisonous' head-fier =/ 

-Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Unfortunately no, the currency conversion is a guideline. The actual transacted currency is still US$. Do you reckon' the plugin is too confusing? Should we abolish that altogether? Meanwhile Prudence impressions should come up really soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I blame @ceeloChamp


----------



## Deferenz

Eric Chong said:


> Unfortunately no, the currency conversion is a guideline. The actual transacted currency is still US$. Do you reckon' the plugin is too confusing? Should we abolish that altogether? Meanwhile Prudence impressions should come up really soon



I wouldn't abolish it as I think it's a good tool and allows you to see your home countries price. But I think it should explain that it's doing just that. I just did a dummy run to purchase the Prudence cable and to me it looks as though I am purchasing in GB£ until I get to the checkout screen where the price is shown in US$. Perhaps you could put something on the site that says the function allows you to see the cost in your preferred currency for reference, but the actual transaction is carried out in US$ ? Just a thought.


----------



## asakuranaoko

Eric Chong said:


> All in due time  We're trying to increase our production to cope with the increasing demands while staying agile. Keep posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So...Any plan currently for Japan market? I'm planning for Leonidas for a while, but i will give a try on Iliad after we can get it on our market.


----------



## korvin12

https://www.facebook.com/events/181092546294530/


----------



## mvvRAZ

korvin12 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/181092546294530/


Seeing the world have all these cool audio events while living in the audio desert that is Europe is so heartbreaking


----------



## ceeloChamp

mvvRAZ said:


> I blame @ceeloChamp




It is indeed my fault, I am deep into the keyboard world


----------



## Wyville

ceeloChamp said:


> It is indeed my fault, I am deep into the keyboard world


And custom dice?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wyville said:


> And custom dice?


Custom what? 

Links please


----------



## ceeloChamp

Wyville said:


> And custom dice?



Lol, and custom dice. Nah, but the weirdest hobby I had was I got really into lockpicking...surprising fun


----------



## Wyville

mvvRAZ said:


> Custom what?
> 
> Links please


Oh I am not into dice at all, but the profile picture reminded me of some articles I read about handmade dice for people who love to bring something extra to their board game. It gets pretty cool with polyhedral (if that's the word) dice.


ceeloChamp said:


> Lol, and custom dice. Nah, but the weirdest hobby I had was I got really into lockpicking...surprising fun


lol! I actually tried lock picking too when I was younger because my dad said their new locks could not be picked and I had some experience with older locks. unfortunately I did not use real picks and I think there is still a piece of hairpin stuck in one of the locks at my parents house.


----------



## 8481 (Jan 20, 2020)

Took 18 hours to get to me from Singapore lmao. Iliad has arrived!


----------



## Eric Chong

asakuranaoko said:


> So...Any plan currently for Japan market? I'm planning for Leonidas for a while, but i will give a try on Iliad after we can get it on our market.



In the works definitely  Definitely do check us out when we arrive in the Japan shores  



korvin12 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/181092546294530/



Noice. It's crazy how fast y'all caught on to the party. 



8481 said:


> Took 18 hours to get to me from Singapore lmao. Iliad has arrived!



Hot damn! That's fast! Welcome to Team Iliad !  Hope you love the premium leather companion case it comes with 

-Eric


----------



## timorinolee

Got my tracking number for the Prudence! Whoa, got a upgrade in shipping as well!


----------



## Eric Chong

timorinolee said:


> Got my tracking number for the Prudence! Whoa, got a upgrade in shipping as well!



Woop Woop ! Was about to send you an email in case you missed the automated tracker email  I figured it's taking a while since the order and upgraded your shipment so you can join the fam earlier!  

~~ Enjoy 

-Eric


----------



## arijitroy2

Eric Chong said:


> Woop Woop ! Was about to send you an email in case you missed the automated tracker email  I figured it's taking a while since the order and upgraded your shipment so you can join the fam earlier!
> 
> ~~ Enjoy
> 
> -Eric


Got my shipping email too for Prudence!! Woop woop! Many thanks @Eric Chong


----------



## timorinolee

Eric Chong said:


> Woop Woop ! Was about to send you an email in case you missed the automated tracker email  I figured it's taking a while since the order and upgraded your shipment so you can join the fam earlier!
> 
> ~~ Enjoy
> 
> -Eric



Thanks heaps Eric! From a Malaysian to a Singaporean, tqvm! Will drop by when I'm back home and have the time to make a trip down to SG!


----------



## Eric Chong

arijitroy2 said:


> Got my shipping email too for Prudence!! Woop woop! Many thanks @Eric Chong



 Sweet ! We wasn't able to surprise you yesterday due to the DHL cut off timing but hey we made it!  I hope you'll come to love the Prudence as much as we do 

-Eric


----------



## Eric Chong

timorinolee said:


> Thanks heaps Eric! From a Malaysian to a Singaporean, tqvm! Will drop by when I'm back home and have the time to make a trip down to SG!



Most welcomed brotha \m/ ~ Look forward to your visit. 

PS : We've been getting loads of good tea leaves and coffee beans during this festive season. So if these are your thing, definitely do pop by and chill the next time you're in Singapore. If all else fails, the fridge is stocked to the brim with beers 

-Eric


----------



## timorinolee

Eric Chong said:


> Most welcomed brotha \m/ ~ Look forward to your visit.
> 
> PS : We've been getting loads of good tea leaves and coffee beans during this festive season. So if these are your thing, definitely do pop by and chill the next time you're in Singapore. If all else fails, the fridge is stocked to the brim with beers
> 
> -Eric



Coffee all the way! Will pick up your offer!


----------



## Deferenz

timorinolee said:


> Got my tracking number for the Prudence! Whoa, got a upgrade in shipping as well!



Impressive. Customer service from Eletech appears to be top class.


----------



## Eric Chong

Deferenz said:


> Impressive. Customer service from Eletech appears to be top class.



We try our best to accommodate ~ !!

Meanwhile more shipments are heading out today~ Hang in there! 

-Eric


----------



## 8481

More pics! (VE8 has not arrived yet so I can’t use them yet)


----------



## mvvRAZ

Received my cases and packaging today as well! Was secretly hoping Eric made a mistake and sent me an extra Iliad and Plato.. a bit unfortunate that he didn't  

They're top quality stuff, will post some photos later as well


----------



## ezekiel77

Thanks Eric.



 



Received the Prudence after some insane overnight shipping. Totes possible bcos we're in neighboring countries btw.

The presentation is subdued but elegant, so Eletech might also be short for Elegant Technology lol. A simple cloth pouch and a cowhide cable tie adorn the Prudence.

The cable itself is exquisitely built, and has some of the best ergonomics I've tried. Soft, supple and flexible with almost no memory effect, it's a joy to handle.

Most exclusive of all are the matching Y-split and jack, in black and bronze with the signature polygonal design. This is a design language for the ages.

I can't wait to listen to them lol.


----------



## Deezel177

'Guess who's getting a brand-new leash?


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> 'Guess who's getting a brand-new leash?


Typical of me, the first thing that came to mind... "Daniel's got a new dog?!"


----------



## Deferenz

ezekiel77 said:


> Thanks Eric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Prudence looks sweet. I'm looking forward to your impressions.


----------



## NovaFlyer

ezekiel77 said:


> Thanks Eric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sharp looking cable and looking forward to reviews.  I plan to give a listen at CanJam NYC next month, as well as all the EleTech cables.


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> 'Guess who's getting a brand-new leash?


It wasn't easy, but I managed to stick to the theme...


----------



## ezekiel77 (Jan 22, 2020)

Laying down my first impressions of the Prudence before the Lunar new year takes over my life for the next few days. Excuse the poor image quality as I am literally listening in bed.



The mission was to find an ideal cable for my Lime Ears Aether R, a balanced IEM with good timbre. Thought of doubling up on the timbral goodness and bought the pure copper Brise Audio STR7-SE for the job.

Yup the tone is excellent as predicted, but I began falling asleep at the wrong places during listening stints with the Brise/Aether pair-up. No matter how smooth and organic it felt, notes lacked bite and urgency, and that last burst of air for excitement. For reference, LCD-2 was one of my least favorite headphones.

So when Eric came along and recommended the Prudence, marketed as a best-in-class SPC cable for vibrancy and dynamics, I thought why not. No actually I thought hell yeah!

These are initial impressions, and I did some a/b-ing with both cables until I noticed the differences consistently that it was unlikely to be placebo. Listened to Tay-tay's 1989 because it's one of the first albums listed in alphabetical order.

The bass is tighter and digs deeper, hits harder. Unlike the soft, tender loving caresses of the Brise cable, Prudence is no-nonsense and incisive, delivering the vital punch and leaving a trail of air behind. Notes are well-defined and textured, and more dynamic than the Brise.

Mids and treble tell the same story. The timbre is maintained, and kept the way I like it from attack to sustain. Crucially, the Prudence adds crispness, urgency and air to the decay of the notes. Soundstage is rendered deeper and layering is immense, although the Brise Audio is wider and shallower.

So yeah, do believe it. The Prudence is indeed a lively, vibrant and dynamic cable that pairs amazingly with the Aether R, making it a fun, balanced IEM, and I will let this combo stay for awhile more.


----------



## timorinolee

Officially received my Prudence today! Right off the bat, I could tell the difference between this and the Ares II on my Legend X. 

This cable has exceeded my expectations! Pairing with my Legend X, it feels like there's a lift in everything - detail, clarity and tightness, making it more balanced. Highs are more airy and sparkly, bass is tighter (without losing out on the impact and quantity), mids are also clearer. 

A great upgrade from the Ares II!


----------



## Eric Chong

8481 said:


> More pics! (VE8 has not arrived yet so I can’t use them yet)



Nice!! I hope you enjoy the premium companion case it comes with! Go rough on em! User developed marks are highly sexyy 



mvvRAZ said:


> Received my cases and packaging today as well! Was secretly hoping Eric made a mistake and sent me an extra Iliad and Plato.. a bit unfortunate that he didn't
> 
> They're top quality stuff, will post some photos later as well



Aww, Im sure the Companion cases made up for the disappointment 



Deezel177 said:


> 'Guess who's getting a brand-new leash?



Oh dude, you should have told me earlier. I would've printed your dog's face instead of the Spartan image. How cool would that be! 



NovaFlyer said:


> Sharp looking cable and looking forward to reviews.  I plan to give a listen at CanJam NYC next month, as well as all the EleTech cables.



Drop by and say hi!  It's gonna be a cold Canjam but we're looking forward to hang out 



Wyville said:


> It wasn't easy, but I managed to stick to the theme...



Now time to get a new dog 



timorinolee said:


> Officially received my Prudence today! Right off the bat, I could tell the difference between this and the Ares II on my Legend X.
> 
> This cable has exceeded my expectations! Pairing with my Legend X, it feels like there's a lift in everything - detail, clarity and tightness, making it more balanced. Highs are more airy and sparkly, bass is tighter (without losing out on the impact and quantity), mids are also clearer.
> 
> A great upgrade from the Ares II!



Thanks! I'm glad you love it as much as we do!  Enjoy !!

-Eric


----------



## arijitroy2

Nice to see positive impressions for Prudence. Will receive mine tomorrow, got this to pair with Itsfit Fusions, hopefully it turns out well. Will also compare this with Leo II against U12t and Fusion.


----------



## ezekiel77

timorinolee said:


> Officially received my Prudence today! Right off the bat, I could tell the difference between this and the Ares II on my Legend X.
> 
> This cable has exceeded my expectations! Pairing with my Legend X, it feels like there's a lift in everything - detail, clarity and tightness, making it more balanced. Highs are more airy and sparkly, bass is tighter (without losing out on the impact and quantity), mids are also clearer.
> 
> A great upgrade from the Ares II!


Yeah I imagine Prudence would help the Legend X heaps, it needs all the treble and air and sparkle it can get. The bass tightness is also welcome.


----------



## Deferenz

timorinolee said:


> Officially received my Prudence today! Right off the bat, I could tell the difference between this and the Ares II on my Legend X.
> 
> This cable has exceeded my expectations! Pairing with my Legend X, it feels like there's a lift in everything - detail, clarity and tightness, making it more balanced. Highs are more airy and sparkly, bass is tighter (without losing out on the impact and quantity), mids are also clearer.
> 
> A great upgrade from the Ares II!



Starting to get some early impressions of the Prudence now from you guys. I am liking the fact that it seems to pair well the Legend X.


----------



## Layman1

timorinolee said:


> Officially received my Prudence today! Right off the bat, I could tell the difference between this and the Ares II on my Legend X.
> 
> This cable has exceeded my expectations! Pairing with my Legend X, it feels like there's a lift in everything - detail, clarity and tightness, making it more balanced. Highs are more airy and sparkly, bass is tighter (without losing out on the impact and quantity), mids are also clearer.
> 
> A great upgrade from the Ares II!



Phew, glad you like it; my reputation was on the line there! 

Basically, everything you're saying is what I thought it would achieve (based on my own research) and I'm hugely happy to hear how it's worked out for you my friend 

This surely merits a coffee at least. You belanja me next time, ok? haha


----------



## timorinolee

Layman1 said:


> Phew, glad you like it; my reputation was on the line there!
> 
> Basically, everything you're saying is what I thought it would achieve (based on my own research) and I'm hugely happy to hear how it's worked out for you my friend
> 
> This surely merits a coffee at least. You belanja me next time, ok? haha



Lemme know when you're down in Malaysia or Melbourne or when I'm up in the UK. Definitely will belanja kopi.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Has anyone tried the Solaris with any of these cables?  Curious about any impressions.  Thanks!


----------



## SeeSax

Iliad arrived yesterday and it was the day from hell with work, so I finally got to it today. I don't know why, but I decided to make a quick unboxing video that is highly lacking in substance, but alas if anyone is interested: 



While I don't think I have a long career in screenplay, I'm really impressed with the build quality, packaging and just overall attention to detail. I've gotten some time with it and it has found a home on my Noble Khan. I'll post more sound impressions tomorrow after I have more time, but I already know it's an incredible cable. I cannot get over how light and comfortable it is, the hardware is very premium feeling yet very light. Probably plenty of titanium in there. Thanks @Eric Chong for everything. 

Yes, I know I called the 2.5mm plug a "two pin." It's amazing I could even get the damn cable correctly on the left and right sides. 

-Collin-


----------



## Deferenz

SeeSax said:


> Iliad arrived yesterday and it was the day from hell with work, so I finally got to it today. I don't know why, but I decided to make a quick unboxing video that is highly lacking in substance, but alas if anyone is interested:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats on the new cable. I would really like to know how the Iliad pairs with the Legend X. I think you have that IEM?


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

SeeSax said:


> Iliad arrived yesterday and it was the day from hell with work, so I finally got to it today. I don't know why, but I decided to make a quick unboxing video that is highly lacking in substance, but alas if anyone is interested:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you do have a future as youtube reviewer. You have such a unique style


----------



## arijitroy2

So got the Prudence this morning, and had a brief listening paired with ItsFit Fusion and U12T. So there's good and bad news. I am no reviewer so I'll do my best.

Bad news - I had bought this for Fusion primarily. With this pairing, Prudence truly gives a very good sense of air and clarity to the already very airy presentation Fusion. The bass hits are tighter and quite fast, the treble gets a tab bit more sparkle but no harshness to my ears. The problem to me is that the midrange to me has become a bit more at the back, a bit more recessed. The midrange on the Fusion are already a bit recessed, and this pairing pushes it more back, and to me i lose emotion with vocal based songs. Leonidas II instead injects a very good sense of midrange back and the pairing with Fusion to me is extremely well.

Good News - The pairing with U12T goes really well! I was using Leonidas II so far, which bought with it more body to the iem. But Fusion doesn't add body, but instead adds more clarity and air to the overall presentation. The bass here too is hits hard, but for me the midrange has become sweeter, and the major problem I had with U12t was it was a bit boring, needed a bit treble energy and fortunately Prudence adds that to this. I was using the M15 module with Leo II all this while, but now using the M20 to add more body to the low end, and now i feel U12T gets more life in all the areas that I felt was missing before, bass has more body while there is enough sparkle at the top end!

Luckily I didnt have to pay any customs on this, since someone put cable sample on the bill !! Nice one


----------



## zolyniakm (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks to @Eric Chong I have opportunity to learn more about Fortitude and Prudence. Without further ado those two are really nice cables, despite being lower end offering. Build quality is exellent:
- matte black 2pin connectors looks simple and elegant, those are well made and seems to be sturdy;
- proprietary Y splitter and plug's shell are incredible well designed at that price point - very eye catching
- Y splitters are on bigger side, but cables are easy to wear and handle - good job Eletech;
- rhodium plated plugs are nice addition at this price range
- braid isn't too tight, insulation is flexible with no memory effect to it.

Package is simple and not as impressive as for higher models, but there is simple material case, leather strap and card with informations about each model. Simple and elegant, hard to complain.







I gave each 5hrs of listen time with few IEMs and must say that Fortitude and Prudence doesn't "sound" as typical - respectively - copper and SPC cables, Quick impressions for now:
- *Fortitude* - low end is nicely extended with main accent in midbass area and better control to subbass than most stock cables, lower mids has some body to it, but stage is quite clear as vocals are a bit forward placed. The is good extension in upper treble, but not so much air from last octave. Sound is quite smooth and quite natural with all IEMs tested. One thing that stood out to me is very good dynimics for copper cable at this price range. Sound with Fortitude is musical, very engaging, and at the same time more focused and a bit intimate. Soundstage has good width, nice depth, but is place a bit forward, so it isn't the most spacious presentation. For now I like Fortitude with something like Custom Art FIBAE Black, Jomo Audio Haka, Empire Ears EVR or iBasso AM05. It sound for me surprising nice with Itsfit Lab Fusion and Rhapsodio Eden.
- *Prudence* - comapring to Fortitude this one change sound to be more clear, clean and spacious. Lows are also nicely extended and are tigher and less weighty, but still posses good power. Mids are clean, airy and at the same time quite smooth sounding. Instruments sounds natural with no lack in body. Vocals are't placed too forward - are more relaxed and laid-back, but still sound nicely natural (especially delicate female's ones). Highs seems to be mostly neutral with balanced amount of body, sparkles and air. Extension is better than with Fortitude, stage is also bigger and there is more airy and holographic presentation. Detail level is bit better, as well as resolution, but there is nothing analytical to Prudence. Charming cable. Nice pair with Legend X, Nemesis and Valkyrie from Empire Ears. Itsfit Lab Fusion for my taste is also nice pairing (even more out of head experience), as well as Oriolus Finschi HiFi, Oriolus MK2 and Soranik iON-4 (love that one synergy).

Fortitude and Prudence as lower model from young comapny as Eletech seems very impressive - from build quality to changes providing in SQ. Those aren't the cheapest "entry level" cable, but I'm thinking those are for sure worth their prices and there is really nothing "entry level" to them.

Here's few photos:


----------



## arijitroy2

I clearly underestimated the holographic presentation Prudence provides! I think it pairs really well with IEMs that have a good low end grunt and body, like Legend X. With U12t+M20, it pairs really well too.


----------



## Wes S

zolyniakm said:


> Thanks to @Eric Chong I have opportunity to learn more about Fortitude and Prudence. Without further ado those two are really nice cables, despite being lower end offering. Build quality is exellent:
> - matte black 2pin connectors looks simple and elegant, those are well made and seems to be sturdy;
> - proprietary Y splitter and plug's shell are incredible well designed at that price point - very eye catching
> - Y splitter are on bigger side, but cables are easy to wear and handle - good job Eletech;
> ...


WOW!!!  Those are some killer pics, that really show off how beautiful that wire is.  Both cables look very high end, and these pics make me want them even more.


----------



## Deferenz

arijitroy2 said:


> I clearly underestimated the holographic presentation Prudence provides! I think it pairs really well with IEMs that have a good low end grunt and body, like Legend X. With U12t+M20, it pairs really well too.



You should get a % of the sales revenue.   I'm looking to pair the Legend X with a cost effective decent cable and you are selling the idea of this one to me


----------



## arijitroy2

Deferenz said:


> You should get a % of the sales revenue.   I'm looking to pair the Legend X with a cost effective decent cable and you are selling the idea of this one to me


Hey im just quoting what others are saying here  But i can only vouch for U12T, because with M20 its a bass monster too considering for balanced amature!! Hits really hard, and the soundstage with Prudence is a bit more wider than Leonidas II.


----------



## SeeSax

Any folks receive a Plato? Super curious about that one now. Noble Katana needs a cable now that I've swapped some things around. 

@Deferenz I hadn't planned on pairing it with Legend X after a conversation with Eric that he preferred the Plato (and I prefer "normal" silver cables with Legend X as well), but will see if I find time tonight with more testing/listening. 

@MrLocoLuciano lol thank you very much, but don't confuse my "unique style" with not knowing what the screw I am doing!  

-Collin-


----------



## mvvRAZ

SeeSax said:


> Any folks receive a Plato? Super curious about that one now. Noble Katana needs a cable now that I've swapped some things around.
> 
> @Deferenz I hadn't planned on pairing it with Legend X after a conversation with Eric that he preferred the Plato (and I prefer "normal" silver cables with Legend X as well), but will see if I find time tonight with more testing/listening.
> 
> ...


I’ve had the Plato and I’d say it works extremely well with the custom ItsFit Katana which has really forward and present. My universal was more of an inverse V and the Plato doesn’t work that well with that kind of monitors, if you’re aiming to push out more lows/highs out of them

The Plato is however my favorite cable for any kind of V shaped IEM, or any case where I need to tame the treble and enhance the midrange


----------



## kubig123

arijitroy2 said:


> So got the Prudence this morning, and had a brief listening paired with ItsFit Fusion and U12T. So there's good and bad news. I am no reviewer so I'll do my best.
> 
> Bad news - I had bought this for Fusion primarily. With this pairing, Prudence truly gives a very good sense of air and clarity to the already very airy presentation Fusion. The bass hits are tighter and quite fast, the treble gets a tab bit more sparkle but no harshness to my ears. The problem to me is that the midrange to me has become a bit more at the back, a bit more recessed. The midrange on the Fusion are already a bit recessed, and this pairing pushes it more back, and to me i lose emotion with vocal based songs. Leonidas II instead injects a very good sense of midrange back and the pairing with Fusion to me is extremely well.
> 
> ...



Interesting, which player are you using?
I personally love the Fusion+Prudence with the Cayin N8 and N6ii.


----------



## arijitroy2

kubig123 said:


> Interesting, which player are you using?
> I personally love the Fusion+Prudence with the Cayin N8 and N6ii.


Ok makes sense because those daps are on the warmer side, I am using the DX220+AMP8EX-FE. So its already neutral sounding DAP, i think pairing a warm dap could make it better.


----------



## NovaFlyer

zolyniakm said:


> Thanks to @Eric Chong I have opportunity to learn more about Fortitude and Prudence. Without further ado those two are really nice cables, despite being lower end offering. Build quality is exellent:
> - matte black 2pin connectors looks simple and elegant, those are well made and seems to be sturdy;
> - proprietary Y splitter and plug's shell are incredible well designed at that price point - very eye catching
> - Y splitters are on bigger side, but cables are easy to wear and handle - good job Eletech;
> ...


Nice write-up.  Love the pictures.


----------



## EagleWings

Received the Plato yesterday. Some quick thoughts:

- The packaging and unboxing has Eric’s name written all over it. I know him well and he prioritizes quality of the packaging and unboxing. So no compromises here. Inside, you have a EleTech Plato metal plaque and a leather case, which holds the cable safely.

- The leather case is a zippered case with a belt loop on the outside and I am not a fan of these extra attachments on the outside. From the pictures, I would have preferred the more simpler case of the Illiad. But at least it is more practical than the one that comes with the Leonidas, as I have already started using it to carry the Plato+Fibae7. Whereas the Leo leather case never left the box. 

- The cable as such looks real nice. The cable is quite thin, very supple and exhibits no springy behavior. All these add up to a very ergonomic experience. The Y split, 2-pin connectors, 2.5mm plug all are made of black brushed metal which I really dig. But the chrome metal inserts on the Y-split and the 2.5mm plug look a bit tacky. 

- As for the sound, it has a neutral, clear and articulate sound with a focus on transparency. I don’t want to say it is a resolution-centric cable, as that term is mostly associated with tipped up treble and without prioritizing tone and timbre. While tone and timbre are not exactly Plato’s forte, it doesn’t have a disregard for them either. The same goes with the smoothness. It isn’t a completely smooth cable, but isn’t one that I would call as unforgiving or bright either. These are the typical qualities of a neutral cable, which the Plato clearly is. 

- It also cleans up the bass and provides a very tight and clean bass. So @SeeSax , from that perspective it might be a good pairing with the LegendX. But I don’t want to comment about the overall pairing, as I don’t have a Legend-X on hand. 

- Btw, the soundstage is very large and airy with a presentation that is a touch on the neutral-relaxed side. This really works well on IEMs like the Fibae7, which have a slightly forward/intimate presentation. 

Gears Used: CA Fibae7, Simgot EN700Pro, Hiby R6, Shanling M6


----------



## Number9redreD

mvvRAZ said:


> The Iliad still killing it... might need another if that Plunge Unity 5 is as good as it looks


What a beautiful picture. An 8 wire version of the iliad might be a serious contender for 'best looking cable ever'.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Number9redreD said:


> What a beautiful picture. An 8 wire version of the iliad might be a serious contender for 'best looking cable ever'.


Way ahead of you Eric and I have been speaking about building one of these for a while


----------



## Number9redreD

mvvRAZ said:


> Way ahead of you Eric and I have been speaking about building one of these for a while


Oh man, that will be a sight to see. Please do keep us updated


----------



## mvvRAZ

Number9redreD said:


> Oh man, that will be a sight to see. Please do keep us updated


Most certainly!! I am not sure how I feel about a 3600$ cable though...


----------



## Number9redreD

mvvRAZ said:


> Most certainly!! I am not sure how I feel about a 3600$ cable though...


Yeah, even by 'summit-fi' (is that even a thing?) standards, that's pretty insane.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Number9redreD said:


> Yeah, even by 'summit-fi' (is that even a thing?) standards, that's pretty insane.


It's brutal definitely..


----------



## WayneWoondirts

A little late to the party, but hey: pictures of Iliad!


----------



## Eric Chong

Thank y'all for all the amazing photos and impressions in our absence ~!!  We've just resumed office from a short hiatus of the CNY celebrations  We'll be pushing through all the unread emails and PMs today. Sorry to keep y'all waiting! 

More impressions to come - Keep posted! 

We're also prepping for NYC Canjam so we'll hang out soon! 

- Eric


----------



## SeeSax

It's about time @Eric Chong drops in and says hi...always partying...kidding, love to give this guy s***  

Had some time tonight with Iliad and did some comparison with the Effect Audio Leo/Cleo bespoke cable. Not really sure why I decided to pair these two up, maybe because they're both hailed from Singapore, but anyway it seemed like a decent comparison for the evening. 

Let's start with the ergonomics: easy, easy win for the Iliad. It's a four wire design of 24awg and the Leo/Cleo is eight wires of 26awg. Both have a gorgeous braid, but overall the Iliad is just insanely comfortable. The Leo/Cleo is very soft and supple, but it's heavier with double the wire count and it's more noticeable while wearing for sure. Ear hooks seem to fit my ears better on the Iliad as well, with a more natural bend around the ear. Hardware is very unique and gorgeous on the Iliad, and it feels very light weight. Super nice hardware on Leo/Cleo too, but I really appreciate the originality of what Eric has created with Iliad and his thoughtful craft shows. 

Okay, on to the sound already: I listened to a few of my test tracks on the Tia Fourte and will give my initial thoughts here. I have to say up front, there is not a night and day difference here. Immediately, I hear the Iliad being a little more energetic, resolution-focused and clarity-driven. The Leo/Cleo has a relaxed nature by comparison. I would say the sound signatures are very close, but the Leo/Cleo has that "smooth" EA house sound and Iliad seems to focus on giving you all the details but in a pleasant manner. I also have the PW 1950 and while that isn't the focus right now, I can tell you that the Iliad is not a cold, analytical cable (which 1950 could be described as in comparison). Both cables sound musical, natural, detailed and let's be honest, outstanding with probably a wide variety of IEMs. For me, it comes down to the Iliad having a more unrestricted feel, letting everything pass through in a natural manner, creating an eminence of illumination for each note. The Leo/Cleo gives a more "organic" and relaxed presentation and while my ears are probably not good enough to decipher which cables lets more resolution through to the ear canal, I will say the perception of detail in accordance with sound signature would hand that crown to the Iliad. 

As far as the intangibles go, I guess I will just be honest and say that I have a fan-girl crush on Eric and appreciate all of our interactions over the years. I can say without question that has put his heart and soul into Eletech and the cables wear that passion from the budget-friendly models all the way up to the top. I'm sure @mvvRAZ will talk Eric into an 8-wire version of the Iliad and then I will have to take a second mortgage on my house to experience it, but for now I really feel like Iliad is the creme de la creme of portable audio cables. The trend was to add wires, add exotic materials, add fancy grounding solutions, but I have to say that this humble four wire cable (yes I know it's f-ing expensive) made out of a few metals and unicorn blood is my favorite to date. 

 

Cheers,

-Collin-


----------



## Deferenz

@SeeSax You briefly mentioned the PW 1950 in your review above. Are you able to give a comparison directly between the Iliad and the 1950 ?


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

Deferenz said:


> @SeeSax You briefly mentioned the PW 1950 in your review above. Are you able to give a comparison directly between the Iliad and the 1950 ?


Waiting for that one too Collin.



SeeSax said:


> I also have the PW 1950 and while that isn't the focus right now, I can tell you that the Iliad is not a cold, analytical cable (which 1950 could be described as in comparison).


Owning the 1950, I have the feeling, though it's analytical in the way it's bringing everything more clearly, that it is not cold. Looking for your further impressions.


----------



## MrOTL

*Eletech PLATO Upgrade cable preview: First impressions*

*Option: 2pin socket connector with 2.5 BAL termianal.*


Eletech PLATO Upgrade cable its package design is like an ancient book so that it is really hard to distinguish it from the book at a distance. 
So, it seems perfect for hiding on a shelf. Inside of the box, there is a metal plate for warranty and a nice-looking leather case carrying a PLATO Upgrade cable.

This smooth-textured leather case feels big enough to hold a large-sized pair of ciem units. It has a clamp and a loop for hooking on the belt at the waist. Plato Upgrade cable has smooth feeling insulators and refined metal parts make it all gorgeous. There seem many delicate designs for durability. These will be addressed through a review after using a couple of weeks.

Its sound-signature just deserve the name ‘PLATO’. It sounds neutral in overall frequency and has slightly silky elastic treble. While keeping (c)iem or earphones as much of its sound characteristics, it performs a rich melodious sound. It will take a couple of weeks to check all of the cable’s characteristics. I will post with the details in review after that.



*Disclaimer*

Hello. I am Drake Go (MrOTL) from *Bigheadfiler Studio.*
Bigheadfiler Studio is not affiliated with Eletech. 
The sample is offered for making this article.

*Bigheadfiler Studio* has done our best to make articles practical and useful to the readers, made contents by free will without color. 
Please take the time and judge from the article whether this is *honest.*

All of the contents above are produced by *Bigheadfiler Studio.*


----------



## KamenriderDecade

Looks


Eric Chong said:


> Thank y'all for all the amazing photos and impressions in our absence ~!!  We've just resumed office from a short hiatus of the CNY celebrations  We'll be pushing through all the unread emails and PMs today. Sorry to keep y'all waiting!
> 
> More impressions to come - Keep posted!
> 
> ...


Hello, Eric
To be honest, I was quite disappointed about EA’s king Arthur. 
Than I realized the thread that your crew left it.
I would be really interesting about trying Iliad, it looks astonishing, and hope it's sound would be as great as it looks like.
Let me know if eletech would join the Spring Headphone Matsuri.

Best regards.


----------



## Wyville

After all these impressions, I think it is high time I share some of my own.

I have had Plato over for about a week now and although I have been very busy, I did manage to spend some quality time with it. First things first, the unboxing. It is nice to see a change from the satin black box that has become so ubiquitous in recent times. Eletech brings its own distinct style and I like that. When you open it up the presentation is very nice with the metal plate (that is a headache to take pictures of) and of course the hand-crafted leather case. The case has a rugged style to it and I love the fact that Eric went with a round option that is spacious enough to easily store the cable with IEMs. I find that the round shape helps to keep the cable from developing kinks in it, which I sometimes have when I store a cable in a smallish square case.

 
 


The cable itself is gorgeous and my pictures do not do it justice. I am still amazed how thin this cable ends up, despite being 24 AWG. It might explain why the cable is slightly less supple than some of my other cables, although I still find the ergonomics to be excellent. The components are top notch and I love that Eric took some of the criticism on the 2-pin connectors from his previous job to heart and went above and beyond to come up with very solid, screw-type 2-pin connector covers. This feels much more solid and I find that all the parts now feel equally solid (I always found it odd that some cables have top-notch parts while the 2-pin connectors still feel cheap and plastic by comparison).



As for sound. I have mainly paired Plato with my Phantom and I love the pairing. I also tried the Trio, but while that pairing was nice, it could not dissuade me from the GPS cable I usually have on there. With my Phantom I feel Plato comes across as a very neutral cable that extends the stage really wide, adds lots of air and tones down the lushness of the Phantom a little bit. I actually really like that because I had been experimenting with EQ to see how I could fine-tune my Phantom in pretty much this exact direction. It does mean giving up some of the warm naturalness that is so typical of the Phantom, but it greatly improves the imaging and transparency. I spent yesterday listening to Mozart's Requiem and I was amazed at how this pairing reproduced it, especially when adding the PAW6000 into the mix.

Overall I am really impressed with Plato so far and it looks like it will find a permanent home on my Phantom.


----------



## Layman1

Just to add to the gratuitous frenzy of Eletech end-user-photo-goodness.. 
Received the Prudence around a week ago and am busy reviewing it.
 
Just to comment that it's sounding terrific with the Itsfit Fusion IEM (also currently being reviewed), out of both iBasso DX160 and Lotoo Paw Gold Touch DAPs.
The Prudence looks extremely classy, it was love at first sight for me 
Mellows out some of the (for me) slightly excess energy of the Fusion, whilst giving a gentle boost to the technical performance and the low end and treble. 
Am definitely preferring it over the stock cable, I have to say!
@Eric Chong great work my friend


----------



## Deferenz

Wyville said:


> I also tried the Trio, but while that pairing was nice, it could not dissuade me from the GPS cable I usually have on there.



That is an interesting comment about the Trio pairing with the Plato. I am currently trialling the Plussound Exo GPS with the Trio, and it does seem to like a GPS cable.


----------



## Eric Chong

SeeSax said:


> It's about time @Eric Chong drops in and says hi...always partying...kidding, love to give this guy s***
> 
> Had some time tonight with Iliad and did some comparison with the Effect Audio Leo/Cleo bespoke cable. Not really sure why I decided to pair these two up, maybe because they're both hailed from Singapore, but anyway it seemed like a decent comparison for the evening.
> 
> ...



Ahh c'mon, you know the partying quota have all been reserved till when we finally meet in SoCal bro!  Thanks for the intense comparison and i really appreciate how you're paying heed to a lot of the product features and aesthetics that our team spent countless sleepless nights over!  

I've never heard a "Favourite" cable from you - Thanks for the high praise! Now, it's countdown to SoCal  



MrOTL said:


> *Eletech PLATO Upgrade cable preview: First impressions*
> 
> *Option: 2pin socket connector with 2.5 BAL termianal.*
> 
> ...



Thanks for the amazingly taken photos Drake. I love how you set up the package like a book presentation - which was indeed the inspiration behind our outer packaging design! Kudos catching that vibe immediately! 



KamenriderDecade said:


> Looks
> 
> Hello, Eric
> To be honest, I was quite disappointed about EA’s king Arthur.
> ...



Heyy Buddy, Thanks for following our crew and supporting us! We would love to have you try out the Iliad sometime soon and hear your opinions on it!  We're not sure if we would be joining the Spring Headphone Festival in Japan but we will certainly try!  Hope to see you there if we could make it! 



Wyville said:


> After all these impressions, I think it is high time I share some of my own.
> 
> I have had Plato over for about a week now and although I have been very busy, I did manage to spend some quality time with it. First things first, the unboxing. It is nice to see a change from the satin black box that has become so ubiquitous in recent times. Eletech brings its own distinct style and I like that. When you open it up the presentation is very nice with the metal plate (that is a headache to take pictures of) and of course the hand-crafted leather case. The case has a rugged style to it and I love the fact that Eric went with a round option that is spacious enough to easily store the cable with IEMs. I find that the round shape helps to keep the cable from developing kinks in it, which I sometimes have when I store a cable in a smallish square case.
> 
> ...



Im glad the "Plato" has found it's place of rest in your Phantom!  Indeed, we kept the ground feedbacks rather close to heart and while i wasn't able to perfect the craft and realise our thoughts in my previous tenure, i'm glad that we're able to do it here at Eletech. The "Phantom > Plato > PAW6000" chain seems like a rather poisonous combination! Go rough on those Companion Case the "Plato" comes with - It'll develop some very nice user marks in time xD 



Layman1 said:


> Just to add to the gratuitous frenzy of Eletech end-user-photo-goodness..
> Received the Prudence around a week ago and am busy reviewing it.
> 
> Just to comment that it's sounding terrific with the Itsfit Fusion IEM (also currently being reviewed), out of both iBasso DX160 and Lotoo Paw Gold Touch DAPs.
> ...



Heyy buddy! Glad you're loving the Prudence  Hope you're enjoying it as it goes - Looking forward to hear your full impressions 

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

Deferenz said:


> That is an interesting comment about the Trio pairing with the Plato. I am currently trialling the Plussound Exo GPS with the Trio, and it does seem to like a GPS cable.


I think it is a matter of preference. When I briefly tried Plato with the Trio I felt it produced a huge stage, tons of air and everything became very balanced, however, I was immediately missing the bass texture and kick I get with the GPS. I will certainly give it another and longer try and it might still grow on me, but then I would first have to wrestle Plato back from my Phantom and they might not give it up that easily. 


Eric Chong said:


> Im glad the "Plato" has found it's place of rest in your Phantom!  Indeed, we kept the ground feedbacks rather close to heart and while i wasn't able to perfect the craft and realise our thoughts in my previous tenure, i'm glad that we're able to do it here at Eletech. The "Phantom > Plato > PAW6000" chain seems like a rather poisonous combination! Go rough on those Companion Case the "Plato" comes with - It'll develop some very nice user marks in time xD


Yeah, that chain definitely works really well as each component seems to complement the others. 

I can imagine the case wearing in a nice way. It has a type of denim-style to it that benefits from a rough treatment.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Yo yo Team Eletech! 

I have decided to post my Eletech Plato for sale, so if any of y'all is interested in getting one as early as next week drop me a pm! 

It's an awesome cable but after having sold off some IEMs, I just don't find myself using the Plato enough and I'd rather use the funds towards another Iliad (or an 8w Iliad ) 

Let me know if you have any questions bois


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> Yo yo Team Eletech!
> 
> I have decided to post my Eletech Plato for sale, so if any of y'all is interested in getting one as early as next week drop me a pm!
> 
> ...



Sad to see the "Plato" leave your side but I'm glad that it got picked up moments after your post!  Im sure you babied the "Plato" so it'll make for a good companion for the next person! 

-Eric


----------



## XingchunSH

After seeing some reviews online, I decided to pop by Eric's place this morning and he was nice enough to let me try some of his cables. Totally love his Plato, the crazy smooth signature killed it for me. 


Hoping I can loot one in an 8 wire config


----------



## Eric Chong

XingchunSH said:


> After seeing some reviews online, I decided to pop by Eric's place this morning and he was nice enough to let me try some of his cables. Totally love his Plato, the crazy smooth signature killed it for me.
> 
> 
> Hoping I can loot one in an 8 wire config



It was a pleasure having you over!  Hope you enjoyed our cables and hanging at our place!  Do join our party this Friday for the local debut! 

-Eric


----------



## yong_shun (Feb 7, 2020)

*Element Technology (Eletech) made  the first debut in Singapore on 8th February 2020 at the biggest audio shop in Singapore, ConnectIT by Jade Gift Shop.*

*Highlights of the show:*

*Prudence*
‘Prudence’ is designed with a completely fresh philosophy and offers excellent ergonomics, an energetic performance without sacrificing details and accuracy. It's unique geometry combined with a Type 4-Litz set up enables the Silver Plated Copper to smooths treble extensions while having a visceral bass response. Augmented by a Kevlar core, the "Prudence" is resilient while ensuring the structural stability of extremely high strand counts.

High quality and quantity of details are delivered by Prudence. I paired with ItsFitLab Fusion, it gives tonnes of energy and details. I love this pairing a lot. The physical texture of this cable is satisfying too - supple and no microphonics. It fulfills all the basic requirements of a good cable.
High quality and quantity of details are delivered by Prudence. I paired with ItsFitLab Fusion, it gives tonnes of energy and details. I love this pairing a lot. The physical texture of this cable is satisfying too - supple and no microphonics. It fulfills all the basic requirements of a good cable.













*Iliad*
Eletech traverse uncharted territories of cables and materials realm with the "Parnassus" series - derived from the "The Parnassus" (Raphael) found on the second wall of the Stanza della Segnatura in the Vatican depicting poetry and literature.

This is a more lush and smooth sounding cable. The holography presentation capability is something that attracts me. It focus more on a presentation as a whole than focusing on small details like Prudence. I believe this could match well with those TOTL IEMs which already carrying tonnes of details - improving on the stage and bring it to perfection.







*Verdict*
I am impressed by the models presented by these two companies and I believe they can be the show-stoppers for upcoming audio shows. Stay tuned for reviews on their products! Here are some photos taken from the show:













Shall not spam here with too much of photos. For those who are interested, you can visit >>https://www.theaudiolocheese.com/ar...-metal-magic-research-mmr-launch-in-singapore


----------



## Syonwoo

Would Iliad be a good fit for A12T?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Syonwoo said:


> Would Iliad be a good fit for A12T?


Considering how technical the Iliad is I'd say so. It's my 1st 2nd and 3rd cable recommendation at the moment, never seen any cable as good as the Iliad


----------



## sywoo022499

mvvRAZ said:


> Considering how technical the Iliad is I'd say so. It's my 1st 2nd and 3rd cable recommendation at the moment, never seen any cable as good as the Iliad


cuz I was looking at iem cables, and I am thinking to buy iliad, code 51, toxic medusa 17 or leonadis


----------



## mvvRAZ

sywoo022499 said:


> cuz I was looking at iem cables, and I am thinking to buy iliad, code 51, toxic medusa 17 or leonadis


Imo the Iliad is way ahead of the Leonidas - haven't tried the other two unfortunately


----------



## sywoo022499

mvvRAZ said:


> Imo the Iliad is way ahead of the Leonidas - haven't tried the other two unfortunately


thank you so much man!


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

Depending of the in-ear, Plato can be a great choice too.


----------



## sywoo022499

MrLocoLuciano said:


> Depending of the in-ear, Plato can be a great choice too.


what do you mean?


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

Well, that 1 cable isn't the solution for everything...
Pairing is important.


----------



## sywoo022499

MrLocoLuciano said:


> Well, that 1 cable isn't the solution for everything...
> Pairing is important.


my in ear is 64 audio a 12t


----------



## Eric Chong

yong_shun said:


> *Element Technology (Eletech) made  the first debut in Singapore on 8th February 2020 at the biggest audio shop in Singapore, ConnectIT by Jade Gift Shop.*
> 
> *Highlights of the show:*
> 
> ...



Thanks for covering the event buddy! I hope you guys had fun during the event. It's a shame that the virus epidemic is causing a scare, we initially planned for an afterparty! 



sywoo022499 said:


> my in ear is 64 audio a 12t



The A12t is a good one. It would really depends on your pairing and preferences. If you need any more info, feel free to email us! 

-Eric


----------



## Layman1

sywoo022499 said:


> my in ear is 64 audio a 12t



Hi there and welcome 

The best way to approach this would be to think about the A12t; what aspects of its sound signature would you like to enhance (or decrease)?
For example, would you like to increase soundstage and separation? Tame the treble? Or extend and lift the treble? How about the bass and mids?

If you post that here, then I'm pretty sure there will be a cable from Eletech's line up that will do what you're looking for and @Eric Chong and others here can give you their suggestions


----------



## yong_shun

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks for covering the event buddy! I hope you guys had fun during the event. It's a shame that the virus epidemic is causing a scare, we initially planned for an afterparty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is my honor to test out those cables! They are simply amazing!


----------



## yong_shun

*Unboxing: Eletech Fortitude*
*Eletech showcases its technological excellence and creativity flair with the "Virtues" series - derived from the Cardinal Virtues (Raphael) found on the south wall of the Stanza della Segnatura in the Vatican.*

*Introduction*
'Fortitude' is designed with a completely fresh philosophy and offers excellent ergonomics, a perfect tinge of warmth with undeniable vocals solvency. It's unique geometry combined with a Type 4-Litz set up enables the Copper to offer excellent staging precision unlike most coppers. Augmented by a Kevlar core, the "Fortitude" is resilient while ensuring the structural stability of extremely high strand counts.

*Specifications*

26 AWG
Flawless OCC Copper
Extreme high strand counts
Hybrid Type-4 Litz Geometry ; Kevlar Resilient Core
Cryogenically Treated
Eletech Customised connectors and Y-split
Individually Enamelled strands
FlexiMax Insulation™ (patent pending)
*Unboxing*
The unboxing experience for Fortitude is rather satisfying. The cable is packed in a cloth pouch together with a leather cable management clip. Then the cloth pouch is stored in the black box with a card stating the specifications. You get all the information and accessories you need from the packaging.

Here're the photos:






































Review is on the way, stay tuned!


----------



## NovaFlyer

yong_shun said:


> *Unboxing: Eletech Fortitude*
> *Eletech showcases its technological excellence and creativity flair with the "Virtues" series - derived from the Cardinal Virtues (Raphael) found on the south wall of the Stanza della Segnatura in the Vatican.*
> 
> *Introduction*
> ...



Great pictures...thank you!

@Eric Chong nice that the cable holder is included.


----------



## Eric Chong

NovaFlyer said:


> Great pictures...thank you!
> 
> @Eric Chong nice that the cable holder is included.



Indeed. The "Plato" & "Iliad" comes with their specific Companion Case while the "Fortitude" & "Prudence" comes with their specific cable holder/tie 

-Eric


----------



## Deferenz

yong_shun said:


> *Unboxing: Eletech Fortitude*
> *Eletech showcases its technological excellence and creativity flair with the "Virtues" series - derived from the Cardinal Virtues (Raphael) found on the south wall of the Stanza della Segnatura in the Vatican.*
> 
> *Introduction*
> ...



I’m looking forward to your review.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Here's the Iliad reviewed on Headfonia:
https://www.headfonia.com/eletech-iliad-review/


----------



## Deferenz

WayneWoondirts said:


> Here's the Iliad reviewed on Headfonia:
> https://www.headfonia.com/eletech-iliad-review/


I enjoyed reading that review. I particularly liked the comparisons with the 1960 4w, Code 51 and Torfa 4w. I hope that the Iliad will be at CanJam London later this year so that I can demo it.


----------



## Wyville

Deferenz said:


> I enjoyed reading that review. I particularly liked the comparisons with the 1960 4w, Code 51 and Torfa 4w. I hope that the Iliad will be at CanJam London later this year so that I can demo it.


Eric told me that he is planning to be at Canjam London this year, so you should be able to demo Iliad there.


----------



## XingchunSH

For those of you who didn't manage to check out Canjam NYC!
Link


----------



## XingchunSH

Just saw that day 2 photos for Canjam NYC are out as well, did anyone get to try the Iliad and 64 Audio pairings? Impressions please!


----------



## Eric Chong

XingchunSH said:


> Just saw that day 2 photos for Canjam NYC are out as well, did anyone get to try the Iliad and 64 Audio pairings? Impressions please!



Thanks for following our NYC escapades buddy!

@kubig123 was having a spin with that combo during the show  He'll be able to advise.

-Eric


----------



## kubig123

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks for following our NYC escapades buddy!
> 
> @kubig123 was having a spin with that combo during the show  He'll be able to advise.
> 
> -Eric


I really enjoy that combo, the Iliad improved the A18t by another step, bigger soundstage, better separation and resolution. I really regret I didn't have more time, it's time to save some money for this cable


----------



## Eric Chong

kubig123 said:


> I really enjoy that combo, the Iliad improved the A18t by another step, bigger soundstage, better separation and resolution. I really regret I didn't have more time, it's time to save some money for this cable



Glad you've enjoyed the combo buddy~! And it was great to hangout again at NYC. 

Our team has just gotten back from the Canjam NYC. It went amazing for us and we loved having you guys over at the booth! We'll ship out the orders as soon as we can! We'll get to the emails and PMs today and have a reply to you guys ASAP! 

Thank you for showing us the loves during the show! 






-Eric


----------



## Deferenz (Feb 20, 2020)

You're wetting my appetite for Canjam London. July seems too far away to wait.


----------



## Eric Chong

Deferenz said:


> You're wetting my appetite for Canjam London. July seems too far away to wait.



Indeed! We can't wait for Canjam London too!  We'll have something brewing for London! Keep posted 

-Eric


----------



## Layman1

Eletech Prudence cable review incoming!
Today or tomorrow 

In response to some comments on other threads, I thought I'd share my impressions about how the Prudence pairs up with the Itsfit Fusion IEM.
If you don't know this IEM, I'm reviewing that too, and will be publishing it within the next week or so.
Here's the website to find out about the IEM (and there's lots of impressions about it on the Flinkenick's 17 Flagship IEM shootout thread here on Head-Fi):
https://itsfitlab.com/fusion/

I've been A/B testing the Prudence relentlessly vs the stock cable on the Itsfit Fusion.
The same themes/findings kept coming up again and again for me, across songs from a pretty comprehensive range of genres:

1) increased sub-bass impact

2) improved separation and imaging (which the Fusion did excellently in the first place)

3) Slightly increased vividness (perhaps due to a greater 'contrast' due to a blacker background and superior framing of instruments, vocals etc)

4) A taming of the sometimes fatiguingly energetic character of the Fusion (that's for me, with personal sensitivities to such things). Treble is extended, but smoothed.

5) Generally, an elevation in the overall technical performance of the Fusion (probably a combination of most of the above points!). Micro-detail retrieval significantly improved.

6) At first I thought it was chiefly affecting the sub-bass and treble, without doing anything to the mid-bass or mids generally. 
However, I then noticed that it seemed to introduce a tinge of organic richness, warmth and note weight across the mid-bass and on into the mids, along with a little bit of shimmer. 
This really added to presentation of timbre in vocals (male and female) and a wide range of instruments.

I have to say, in a world of USD $2500 cables, it's pretty astonishing what a boost in technical and musical performance this (relatively) entry level cable is able to bring, not only to the Fusion but to most IEMs it is paired with (based on my own and other Head-Fi'ers impressions).

Of course, the usual disclaimers apply; this is my subjective opinion and you may well hear things differently. 
Life would be dull if we all thought identically 
There's going to be some IEMs the Prudence will not be an ideal pairing with. 
I would imagine that if you're looking to add more energy to the treble, or want a cable with a neutral low end, or a very warm, intimate flavour, then there will be more suitable options out there.

Overall, I'm pretty much blown away. And I haven't even started on the design and aesthetics yet


----------



## mvvRAZ

On the topic of the Iliad pairing with 64 IEMs, I barely listen to my A18t, but when I do it has to be paired with the Iliad - planning on getting another for my Z1R now after selling off my other cables, it's just too far ahead of the competition for the time being imo 

As to the specific changes - more detailed and controlled treble coming out of my 18t, better bass decay and an overall improvement in separation, soundstage width and depth as well as a more dynamic, natural presentation. Absolutely love it 

I need to speak to Eric about sending mine back to get it re-terminated to 4.4 though...


----------



## Wyville

mvvRAZ said:


> On the topic of the Iliad pairing with 64 IEMs, I barely listen to my A18t, but when I do it has to be paired with the Iliad - planning on getting another for my Z1R now after selling off my other cables, it's just too far ahead of the competition for the time being imo
> 
> As to the specific changes - more detailed and controlled treble coming out of my 18t, better bass decay and an overall improvement in separation, soundstage width and depth as well as a more dynamic, natural presentation. Absolutely love it
> 
> I need to speak to Eric about sending mine back to get it re-terminated to 4.4 though...


Been giving the Trio another go with Plato and I am quite happy I did because it does work well. I still prefer the Gold-Plated Silver, but I have to hand it to Plato for creating a really spacious stage with outstanding transparency. 

Also need to think about going 4.4mm, but I am leaning towards a pigtail adapter because I have too many 2.5mm sources and cables lying around.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wyville said:


> Been giving the Trio another go with Plato and I am quite happy I did because it does work well. I still prefer the Gold-Plated Silver, but I have to hand it to Plato for creating a really spacious stage with outstanding transparency.
> 
> Also need to think about going 4.4mm, but I am leaning towards a pigtail adapter because I have too many 2.5mm sources and cables lying around.


Yeahhh the whole 2.4 and 4.4 deal is maddening 

I have been relatively successful in limiting the amount of sources I own (just sold my SP1000M - currently at 2 desktop sources and one portable), but the 4.4 on the WM1Z is too much of an upgrade for me to simply ignore as I did with the 2.5 on the SP1000M


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

You must both go for DD Hi-Fi adaptors. Great transparency at very fair price !


----------



## Wyville

MrLocoLuciano said:


> You must both go for DD Hi-Fi adaptors. Great transparency at very fair price !


I like the look of those, but I am still leaning more towards a pigtail adapter because it seems to put the least amount of stress on the 2.5mm plug.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Wyville said:


> I like the look of those, but I am still leaning more towards a pigtail adapter because it seems to put the least amount of stress on the 2.5mm plug.



Please let us know where you purchase the pigtail from


----------



## SeeSax

@mvvRAZ agreed on Iliad. I found 30 minutes tonight between reality TV, putting a toddler to bed and giving the dog his much-needed walk and listened to Iliad with the Dream XLS with a goal of comparing Iliad to Cleo/Leo bespoke. Except when I put on Iliad and XLS, the ergonomics, sound and synergy were so good that I stopped all plans to cable roll and left it on there. It's been the preferred pairing for a few weeks, but my OCD made me curious about other cables. Sorry that I have no further info, because that cable is staying perma-attached at this point  

@MrLocoLuciano I received the DD adapters per your recommendation and they really are awesome. Such a well-designed product and despite several week shipping time, they were worth every penny. Thank you!

@Wyville Plato remains the most intriguing cable to me at this point. Must get one...will beg, borrow, steal or just...pay.  

Eric's cables are just awesome, and I love that every design choice is deliberate and unique. No off the shelf plugs, connectors, Y-splits, none of that. Just designed from the ground up and that is a breath of fresh air in the cable game lately. 

-Collin-


----------



## Wyville

NovaFlyer said:


> Please let us know where you purchase the pigtail from


Haven't decided yet because I am about to move, so I will wait until that is done before I decide. There are a few good options out there from PlusSound and Triton Audio.


SeeSax said:


> @Wyville Plato remains the most intriguing cable to me at this point. Must get one...will beg, borrow, steal or just...pay.


Got you covered!


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

Wyville said:


> I like the look of those, but I am still leaning more towards a pigtail adapter because it seems to put the least amount of stress on the 2.5mm plug.


You are probably right but it does change the sound when not made from the same cable you use, so you should buy a few pigtails .
From my side, the big thing about DD Hifi adaptors is really this transparency you get compared to all the others things available on the market (pigtail / adaptors).


----------



## Deezel177

MrLocoLuciano said:


> You are probably right but it does change the sound when not made from the same cable you use, so you should buy a few pigtails .
> From my side, the big thing about DD Hifi adaptors is really this transparency you get compared to all the others things available on the market (pigtail / adaptors).



Transparency in ergonomics and weight as well, because you're not adding any extra heft to the chain. My problem with pigtail adaptors is that they add extra length and tend to swing around when I'm walking around with the DAP hanging off my waist. The DD-HiFi adapters are small enough that they basically are one with the plug itself.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deezel177 said:


> Transparency in ergonomics and weight as well, because you're not adding any extra heft to the chain. My problem with pigtail adaptors is that they add extra length and tend to swing around when I'm walking around with the DAP hanging off my waist. The DD-HiFi adapters are small enough that they basically are one with the plug itself.


That's also what's gotten them on my radar. What pigtails tend to do is create a point of weight where the 4.4 (or 2.5) gets plugged in and that always felt weird to me. The DD Hifi adapters are a bit more like a standard 3.5 to 6.3 adapter for example


----------



## Wyville

MrLocoLuciano said:


> You are probably right but it does change the sound when not made from the same cable you use, so you should buy a few pigtails .
> From my side, the big thing about DD Hifi adaptors is really this transparency you get compared to all the others things available on the market (pigtail / adaptors).


Yep, that's the downside and one of the reasons why I am looking around a little for the best option.


----------



## Wyville

My review of Plato has just gone up! You can find it here. It is a very special cable and I am really impressed by every aspect of it, from build quality to how it pairs with my Phantom and Trio.


----------



## NovaFlyer (Feb 28, 2020)

Wyville said:


> My review of Plato has just gone up! You can find it here. It is a very special cable and I am really impressed by every aspect of it, from build quality to how it pairs with my Phantom and Trio.



Nice read, thanks as always @Wyville. Had the chance to listen to it at CanJam NYC and did like it. Then I listened to the Iliad.  Will you be doing a review of the Iliad as well?


----------



## Wyville

NovaFlyer said:


> Nice read, thanks as always @Wyville. Had the chance to listen to it at CanJam NYC and did like it. Then I listened to the Iliad.  Will you be doing a review of the Iliad as well?


Thanks, much appreciated! I don't have any plans for Iliad at the moment. Don't actually have any review plans at the moment. Just sitting back and enjoying the music. 

@SeeSax There is an Athenian philosopher on its way to you!


----------



## Eric Chong

@SeeSax  - Coming your way! Looking forward to your impressions  Thanks @Wyville for sending it over !! Loved your review on "Plato" btw! 

-Eric


----------



## MrOTL

*The impression of Eletech Plato upgrade cable: deserved the given name*

The product is top of the range that gratifies the all fundamental needs of people and also comes with its coherent design concept. However, the reality is that it is not easy to produce a product like that. Even with much effort, the result is often a failure. But there exist some cases out of the ordinary. So, I would like to talk about a product that possesses exceptional powers of perfection.
















_*Specifications*_
· _24 AWG_
· _Flawless Monocrystal Bespoke Silver _
· _Maximus efficiency strand geometry ; Kevlar infused _
· _Cryogenically Treated _
· _Eletech Bespoke Solder _
· _Eletech Customised connectors and Y-split_
· _FlexiMax Insulation™ (patent pending) _

*Website:* https://elementechnology.com


Eletech Plato upgrade cable, its package looks splendid and minimal. Its package box just seems like an ancient book. It’s really hard to tell whether a book or not if kept in a bookcase, so it’s like hiding a secret treasure box. There are 3 things inside of it. Exclusive nice-looking leather case containing a Plato upgrade cable, and a thick card-sized metalwork engraved with brand name logos.



























The leather case is the circular type and has an adequate thickness, designed to grip with one hand and open and adjust the zipper easily. And, even when pressed with both hands hard, the case did not sink to less than 5mm, indicating that it is made strong. The zipper is YYK and can be held comfortably and adjusted smoothly by one hand. The case opens up to 115 degrees and can be bend back up to 180 degrees by force.


The back of the case has a single belt buckle and hook that make it easy to hang on any bags and trousers. The inside of the case is made of classy texture feeling suede, suitable storage size carrying a large-sized ciem and Plato upgrade cable together. There is a pocket, but it is not stretchy, so it is recommended to only store the plug of the cable. The case seems to be focused on accessibility for everyday use.








The design of Plato upgrade cable gives an atmosphere like looking at a beautiful sculpture. Its transparent sheath of the cable and the conductors shining in it like a jewel necklace. The texture feeling of the sheath is quite good when the cable is smoothly bent and held in hand. Plato’s splitter is reminiscent of an ‘Order’ column in ancient Greek architecture. It has a slight blend of streamline patterns that accentuate an elegant yet modern design. The splitter works as a weight, allowing stable use without shaking and microphonics when listening. Therefore, it seems that the length adjustable part has been omitted because it does not have to be there.


The 2.5mm BAL plug is tightly adhered to the device being mounted, completely removing the concern of shaking and breaking. There is no feeling of rehashing parts such as splitter and plug with different angular patterns in it, making it seem more luxurious. Minimal and clean Eletech logo imprinted on every housing part up to 2Pin socket connectors makes good design consistency.










The sound signature of Plato performed a propensity to match the name of the product. Its focus was thought to be on delivering more refined sound while maintaining the acoustic characteristics of the receiver and device. Especially, there exists a strong feeling of the surmise because it showed a neutral reverberation tone in middle and bass overall. That doesn’t mean that it performs dry and dull sound-signature. It possesses a smooth and moist elasticity as if the camera’s aperture is tightened to give a clearer image. Treble didn’t sound snappy or metallic. It gets glossily silky condensed and erupts splendidly. Fortunately, this sleek performance stably keeps the treble from reaching a provocative hiss level.


Actually, Plato is surprisingly rich in the details of bass. There is slightly accentuate reverb in the middle bass so that you can clearly hear the texture of playing percussion instruments like timpani, drum. I reckon that Eletech they focused on saving the details of the bass with minimal emphasis rather than increasing the sense of volume. Listening to the 2.5mm BAL and 3.5mm stereo-standard terminals by inserting a gender, I could see that the effort was greatly demonstrated. Even with the changing conditions of the phase of acoustic, Plato’s sound-signature did not nearly develop treble and middle differently changes only the depth feeling of the bass. Unless earphones with highly emphasized treble or far laid-back middle frequency or unstable tonal balance, Plato will fit most of the products. Especially, it fits the product with a flaccid treble or somber tonal atmosphere.











Eletech Plato, it can be strongly recommended if you want to try a little more treble detailed and hear the neutral textures of the middle and bass. It is designed with careful consideration for users, not only for sound but for all parts, including luxury leather case and unique package design as high-end grade products. I reckon Eletech Plato is a great product that I can personally recommend if you find a cable with a high degree of completion.








*Disclaimer*

Bigheadfiler Studio is not affiliated with Eletech. The sample (including the whole package) and the payment for the photography service(10 photos) are offered for making this article.

Bigheadfiler Studio has done our best to make articles practical and useful to the readers, made contents by free will without color. Please take the time and judge from the article whether this is honest.

All of the contents above are produced by Bigheadfiler Studio.
The copyright of the pictures above belongs to "Eletech."

https://www.bigheadfiler.com/60 [Bigheadfiler Studio]


----------



## Layman1

Well, that's a tough act to follow!
Just want to let you know that I have just published my review of Eletech's Prudence cable.
I can strongly recommend it, and for the price of $249, it's a steal! 
Relatively speaking of course. Everything is relative in this hobby 

Anyway, for those who are interested, feel free to click on the following link:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/eletech-prudence.24231/review/23342/


----------



## NovaFlyer

Layman1 said:


> Well, that's a tough act to follow!
> Just want to let you know that I have just published my review of Eletech's Prudence cable.
> I can strongly recommend it, and for the price of $249, it's a steal!
> Relatively speaking of course. Everything is relative in this hobby
> ...


Nice review, very detailed and thorough.  Looking forward to your update once you get your Phantoms and Nemesis back.


----------



## Layman1

NovaFlyer said:


> Nice review, very detailed and thorough.  Looking forward to your update once you get your Phantoms and Nemesis back.



Many thanks for your kind words! I shall certainly be adding the update as soon as possible, and will post here to notify people when I do


----------



## Eric Chong

Layman1 said:


> Well, that's a tough act to follow!
> Just want to let you know that I have just published my review of Eletech's Prudence cable.
> I can strongly recommend it, and for the price of $249, it's a steal!
> Relatively speaking of course. Everything is relative in this hobby
> ...




Thanks for the detailed review buddy! 

On other news - Iliad is currently completely oversold! Bear with us while we try to try to get it back available


----------



## olddude

I just ordered a Fortitude to compare with my Ares ll 8-wire.  My EE Zeus XR and AK SP1000SS really need a copper cable to bring the upper end under control.  Looking forward to receiving it (always the worst part of this hobby is the waiting) and testing it out.

Note that I was going to wait for CanJam SoCal to try new cables (and other gear) but the way things are going with large assemblies of people I thought I'd pull the trigger sight unseen (so to speak) now.  I'm still hopeful that by June this will have burned itself out but right now, here in the US, it's picking up speed and I fall into the at-risk category, age-wise.


----------



## kubig123

olddude said:


> I just ordered a Fortitude to compare with my Ares ll 8-wire.  My EE Zeus XR and AK SP1000SS really need a copper cable to bring the upper end under control.  Looking forward to receiving it (always the worst part of this hobby is the waiting) and testing it out.
> 
> Note that I was going to wait for CanJam SoCal to try new cables (and other gear) but the way things are going with large assemblies of people I thought I'd pull the trigger sight unseen (so to speak) now.  I'm still hopeful that by June this will have burned itself out but right now, here in the US, it's picking up speed and I fall into the at-risk category, age-wise.



that’s my current cable with my Zeus MD, extremely enjoyable, I’m not my ares 8. I’m looking forward to your impressions. I was lucky to try the Plato with the Zeus thanks to Eric suggestions and it’s an one of the best cable I tried with the Zeus. even if it’s a silver cable It doesnt make the ciems bright but instead add some body to the treble. If you have a chance, try it!


----------



## olddude

As I said, if I make it to CanJam SoCal (if they HOLD CanJam SoCal) I will.  

Your post was a bit jumbled.  Are you using the 8-wire?  And what are you running it out of?  A DAP can make all the difference in cable choice.  When I first bought my SP1000 I was running an AK240SS into an Angie with a Moon Silver Dragon.  It was great, but with the SP1000 it was a bit shrill on the upper end and I had to go back to the stock cable.  With the Zeus I have tried two hybrids and both were too shrill/scratchy.  But I am curious about all of the new cables and will at some point check them out.  Now of course if Eric wants to send me a couple of cables to play with I'd be more than happy to weigh in....


----------



## Eric Chong

olddude said:


> I just ordered a Fortitude to compare with my Ares ll 8-wire.  My EE Zeus XR and AK SP1000SS really need a copper cable to bring the upper end under control.  Looking forward to receiving it (always the worst part of this hobby is the waiting) and testing it out.
> 
> Note that I was going to wait for CanJam SoCal to try new cables (and other gear) but the way things are going with large assemblies of people I thought I'd pull the trigger sight unseen (so to speak) now.  I'm still hopeful that by June this will have burned itself out but right now, here in the US, it's picking up speed and I fall into the at-risk category, age-wise.



Welcome to the fam buddy!  I think SoCal would be still on-going and we'll definitely be there. Hopefully the COVID situation in US eases by then! Earlier in Feb, NYC was a little affected by COVID ongoings but Canjam Committee still managed to made it work for all the attendees  







- Eric


----------



## olddude

Eric.  Thanks. 

But I don't think Dr. Evil is saying thanks in that clip. . I seem to recall him saying something a bit.... different.


----------



## Eric Chong

olddude said:


> Eric.  Thanks.
> 
> But I don't think Dr. Evil is saying thanks in that clip. . I seem to recall him saying something a bit.... different.




Indeed! Hahahah great memory - I think Dr Evil was saying something along the lines of  "Come here... Give me a hug" ? But well - "Welcome" works too 

Anyhoo, im looking forward to catching up in Socal , Otherwise feel free to ping us if you have any questions in the interim 

-Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

I know I've praised the Iliad a fair bit by now and adding more to that is practically overkill, but I think this needs to be said regardless  

I was speaking to Eric a few days ago, and I threw a bit of an accusation - he has created the cable that has ruined cables for me, and I'm not sure how I feel about that. I've tried quite a few brands and cables, including DHC, Plussound, PW, EA, Labkable, Forza Audioworks and tried multiple others - I can't tell you if it is worth it to you to drop 1800$ on an IEM cable, but what I can say as a result of my experience with Eletech is that there is no other cable that I can recommend as heavily as the Iliad at that price point


----------



## Deferenz

mvvRAZ said:


> I know I've praised the Iliad a fair bit by now and adding more to that is practically overkill, but I think this needs to be said regardless
> 
> I was speaking to Eric a few days ago, and I threw a bit of an accusation - he has created the cable that has ruined cables for me, and I'm not sure how I feel about that. I've tried quite a few brands and cables, including DHC, Plussound, PW, EA, Labkable, Forza Audioworks and tried multiple others - I can't tell you if it is worth it to you to drop 1800$ on an IEM cable, but what I can say as a result of my experience with Eletech is that there is no other cable that I can recommend as heavily as the Iliad at that price point



That is quite an endorsement for the Iliad. I just hope CanJam London goes ahead so that I can give it a try.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deferenz said:


> That is quite an endorsement for the Iliad. I just hope CanJam London goes ahead so that I can give it a try.


I'm currently waiting on my second Iliad to pair with my Z1R (one MMCX and one 2pin) - worst case I'll hit you up when I'm in London next and you can give mine a test run


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> I know I've praised the Iliad a fair bit by now and adding more to that is practically overkill, but I think this needs to be said regardless
> 
> I was speaking to Eric a few days ago, and I threw a bit of an accusation - he has created the cable that has ruined cables for me, and I'm not sure how I feel about that. I've tried quite a few brands and cables, including DHC, Plussound, PW, EA, Labkable, Forza Audioworks and tried multiple others - I can't tell you if it is worth it to you to drop 1800$ on an IEM cable, but what I can say as a result of my experience with Eletech is that there is no other cable that I can recommend as heavily as the Iliad at that price point



C'mon bro~ Hahaha i wasn't sure how i was gonna react to 'ruining' the cable rolling fun 

On a more serious note - Thank you for your kind words and endorsement of our "Iliad". Our team really appreciated the fact that you guys had managed to catch on to every single minute details and touches that we've added into the making of "Iliad". We'll continue to toil and try to top what we did with Iliad in the future! 










Deferenz said:


> That is quite an endorsement for the Iliad. I just hope CanJam London goes ahead so that I can give it a try.



I really hope the COVID eases and we are able to make the trip out to London. Canjam London has always been very special to me and my team. We've always loved the community out at CJ London and it's jolly good time to catch up with many of our friends. Come hang out with us if we make it to London! 

-Eric


----------



## Deferenz

Eric Chong said:


> C'mon bro~ Hahaha i wasn't sure how i was gonna react to 'ruining' the cable rolling fun
> 
> On a more serious note - Thank you for your kind words and endorsement of our "Iliad". Our team really appreciated the fact that you guys had managed to catch on to every single minute details and touches that we've added into the making of "Iliad". We'll continue to toil and try to top what we did with Iliad in the future!
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed that we can all meet up in July!


----------



## olddude

waiting for my new toy


----------



## Eric Chong

Deferenz said:


> Fingers crossed that we can all meet up in July!



No doubt we'll all be praying for July Canjam. You can almost be assured that there will be a party if London happens to go through. And even better if @Wyville is joining us. Aren't i right? @mvvRAZ 

-Eric



olddude said:


> waiting for my new toy



Indeed! You're getting me excited (and nervous) for building your cable! 






-Eric


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> No doubt we'll all be praying for July Canjam. You can almost be assured that there will be a party if London happens to go through. And even better if @Wyville is joining us. Aren't i right? @mvvRAZ
> 
> -Eric


It would be great if I could come over and meet up at Canjam London. I am not too hopeful though, as life has been a little on the expensive side recently with a little more coming up. Puppies man... They don't come cheap and the one we are waiting for is going to need a lot of food.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> No doubt we'll all be praying for July Canjam. You can almost be assured that there will be a party if London happens to go through. And even better if @Wyville is joining us. Aren't i right? @mvvRAZ
> 
> -Eric
> 
> ...


that much is guaranteed  considering just how many of us are getting in on this we might have to book an entire venue though hahah


----------



## Deferenz

mvvRAZ said:


> that much is guaranteed  considering just how many of us are getting in on this we might have to book an entire venue though hahah


How will everyone know who is who?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deferenz said:


> How will everyone know who is who?


Well I’ve actually been considering getting a hoodie with my avatar printed  there’s quite a few people I’m planning on meeting and that would make it a lot easier


----------



## Deferenz

mvvRAZ said:


> Well I’ve actually been considering getting a hoodie with my avatar printed  there’s quite a few people I’m planning on meeting and that would make it a lot easier


It's funny you should say that because I have recently bought a black t-shirt with the _Umbrella Corporation_ logo on it which is the same as my avatar. I actually didn't plan that, but it would be useful to wear on the day.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deferenz said:


> It's funny you should say that because I have recently bought a black t-shirt with the _Umbrella Corporation_ logo on it which is the same as my avatar. I actually didn't plan that, but it would be useful to wear on the day.


Yeah for sure man, would be the best way imo


----------



## Layman1

Deferenz said:


> How will everyone know who is who?



I've decided to have "Layman 1" tattooed on my forehead. Go hard or go home 

On second thoughts, maybe just a sticker on my t-shirt 

I definitely realised after last year's CanJam that I need to do something different this year, as there is no badge customisation anymore


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> that much is guaranteed  considering just how many of us are getting in on this we might have to book an entire venue though hahah



The fun is in hitting up random available venues and places bruh  For Central London, Im not so sure about dinner time on weekends though... it's always so packed!



Deferenz said:


> How will everyone know who is who?


What happens is usually when you hung around the booth long enough and everybody starts crowding around to chat - everybody knows everybody 








Layman1 said:


> I've decided to have "Layman 1" tattooed on my forehead. Go hard or go home
> 
> On second thoughts, maybe just a sticker on my t-shirt
> 
> I definitely realised after last year's CanJam that I need to do something different this year, as there is no badge customisation anymore



Perhaps i should do some Eletech Bands to identify the crowd rofl


----------



## olddude

Colored T-Shirts to identify groups.  Just like at theme parks when families or groups wear the same color so they can identify each other as well as locate each other in the crowd.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Or...

Just hear me out 

You all get yourself an Iliad or two and that is the identifier?


----------



## Sound~Patriot

mvvRAZ said:


> Or...
> 
> Just hear me out
> 
> You all get yourself an Iliad....



... Purchased.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Sound~Patriot said:


> ... Purchased.


Hell yeah you won't regret it!

And if you do I'll probably buy it off you


----------



## mvvRAZ

First steps in a joint design between me and Eletech for the A18s


----------



## Deferenz

mvvRAZ said:


> Or...
> 
> Just hear me out
> 
> You all get yourself an Iliad or two and that is the identifier?



Or...

And I'm just throwing this out there

Eric gives us a free entry level cable that we can wave in the air near the Eletech stand. Not only would this help with identification, but it could also be marketing for the brand.

(No? oh well, you've gotta try...)


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eletech thread what do you think?


----------



## Deezel177

mvvRAZ said:


> Eletech thread what do you think?



All clear is my favorite design for the 18’s. Its internals are crazy gorgeous. That’s what I went for for my 18t’s. Though, if you’re going with smoked shells, it’s worth keeping in mind that the color on the canal will be noticeably darker than the rest of the body; perhaps because 64 have to thicken it to maximize durability. So, it’ll almost look like 2 different colors on the shell. I’d recommend going clear instead for a more unified look.


----------



## SeeSax

Posted over in the high-end cables thread, but will share it here as well after listening to the Plato for a few days. Loving what I am hearing! 

***

Friends, I'm back with some impressions of the lovely Eletech Plato that was kindly loaned to me by @Wyville (huge thanks!). The cable surprised me in many ways and build quality is up there with the Eletech standard (which has sort of set a new standard). First, I tried out the Plato on my Noble Katana because it is a monitor that really showcases differences in the chain. My preferred pairing with the Katana has been the PlusSound Exo Tri-Silver for its transparency, technical abilities and overall comfort/build. The Plato brings a smoothness to the sound that was a really nice surprise. Where the Tri-Silver is the more sparkly, "silver sounding" cable for lack of a better word, the overall smoothness of the Plato was immediately apparent. It brought a slight perceived warmth to the signature, probably because of how smooth it presented the treble. Still, I heard lots of detail and resolution, just an overall sense of natural response and smooth presentation. I really like the pairing! Bass impact was ever so slightly enhanced was the Plato as well, but overall quantity is pretty similar.





Moving over to the Earsonics Grace, I love what I am hearing. Grace is currently paired with a 1960 2-wire and while I like that combo, I prefer the Plato pairing. 1960 2-wire is a warm cable overall, but also slightly v-shaped with a sparkly treble and enhanced bass response. The Grace is also a warm monitor, so moving over to the Plato gave it a dose of clarity and made everything sound overall more balanced. The awesome sub-bass impact was still there, but mids have been brought forward a bit and the vocals seem to have more air around them. Treble sparkle is roughly similar on both cables, but more natural and smoother on Plato. I really, really like this pairing and it immediately made me message @Eric Chong to inquire about purchasing the Plato. I don't care if it's the middle of the night for him 





Also a surprise was the physical nature of the cable. It's 24awg wires, but due to the non-litz design it is actually smaller in diameter than the PlusSound Exo at 26awg. See photo below:





Next up, I will give the Plato a listen on my Legend X and compare it to a DHC Clone Silver and a few other cables I have in the stable. Either way, I'm really impressed with Plato. I haven't really compared it to my Iliad, but will venture to do so. Iliad is perma-fixed to my Dream XLS and I do not think anything can unseat that pairing 

-Collin-


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

SeeSax said:


> Posted over in the high-end cables thread, but will share it here as well after listening to the Plato for a few days. Loving what I am hearing!
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


Thanks for that bro! 
Plato is so natural to my ears... Yummy


----------



## mvvRAZ

Final design and a tribute to my all time favourite cable, the Iliad!


----------



## Eric Chong

Deferenz said:


> Or...
> 
> And I'm just throwing this out there
> 
> ...



Hahaha! Looks like i'll get hunted down if i don't arrive in London bearing gifts one way or another eh? 



SeeSax said:


> Posted over in the high-end cables thread, but will share it here as well after listening to the Plato for a few days. Loving what I am hearing!
> 
> ***
> 
> ...



Thanks for the lengthy impressions bud! Im glad you love the "Plato", Now I'm psyched to hear your Plato v Iliad preference. We have ourselves Team Plato & Team Iliad within our team and the arguments never rest! lol



mvvRAZ said:


> Final design and a tribute to my all time favourite cable, the Iliad!



Thats amazing bro! Im honored 






-Eric


----------



## Layman1

Hi, for anyone interested, I've just updated my review of the Eletech Prudence cable ($249) with how it pairs with the EE Phantom vs the stock cable (EA Ares II).

In the review, I'm doing critical listening with a variety of tracks of various genres, recording my observations and then drawing conclusions at the end.
The full review (which also also reviews how it pairs with the Itsfit Fusion and Stealth Sonics U9 and U4 IEMs) can be found here:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/eletech-prudence.24231/review/23342/

For those who don't want to wade through the entire review (or who have already done so), here's a summary of my findings concerning the Prudence with EE Phantom:

As with the other IEM’s I’ve paired the Prudence with, this excellent cable is offering the following general characteristics, and brings them to the EE Phantom as well:
An increase in sub-bass impact and presence, with more linearly tuned mid-bass.
An extension and smoothing of the treble (but without compromising detail retrieval).
Generally, a taming of ‘peakiness’ and excess energy.
Excellent detail retrieval and vivid presentation.
Increases in soundstage size and separation.

Now, the Phantom is a very unique IEM, that’s somewhat divisive in terms of its sound signature.  Personally, I love it although I’ve sometimes wished I could increase the soundstage and separation a bit, and maybe remove that strange feeling I get of a slight veil across the mids. However, what I’ve found so far at least in practice is that such adjustments generally seem to come at the cost of losing something of the unique character of the Phantom.

So, with the Prudence - as with any other good cable – I’d strongly recommend demo’ing it with the Phantom if you get the chance. It’s also wise to consider what it is you are hoping to change/increase/decrease with the Phantom’s existing sound signature.

I found that with the Prudence, it lets the excellent technical abilities of the Phantom really shine. It starts to sound something more in the direction of the EE Zeus, or my Stealth Sonics U9; a (relatively) more reference sounding IEM, with TOTL sound quality and performance.

It does still retain many aspects of the original Phantom sound though, such as outstanding timbre and natural detail retrieval; however, that note thickness, richness and weight and the overall musicality are diminished somewhat. 

So, if you’re in love with those specific qualities of the Phantom I’ve just mentioned (note thickness etc), then I’d suggest the stock cable, or one of similar composition might be more suited to your tastes. 

However, if it’s other aspects of the sound you’re looking to experiment with, or if the Phantom has been an IEM that you couldn’t quite click with – but wanted to – then I can heartily recommend the Prudence. It basically offers you a different style of TOTL IEM for a relatively budget outlay 

Congrats and thanks to @Eric Chong on an excellent cable! One of many I believe


----------



## Deferenz

Eric Chong said:


> Hahaha! Looks like i'll get hunted down if i don't arrive in London bearing gifts one way or another eh?



You saw it here first folks.  Yippee!! Gifts!!!


----------



## mvvRAZ

When you leave the canjam London having lost money because of all the gifts you brought #Eletech2020


----------



## Eric Chong

Layman1 said:


> Hi, for anyone interested, I've just updated my review of the Eletech Prudence cable ($249) with how it pairs with the EE Phantom vs the stock cable (EA Ares II).
> 
> In the review, I'm doing critical listening with a variety of tracks of various genres, recording my observations and then drawing conclusions at the end.
> The full review (which also also reviews how it pairs with the Itsfit Fusion and Stealth Sonics U9 and U4 IEMs) can be found here:
> ...



Thank you for your detailed impressions on the pairing buddy!  Glad you're loving the Prudence - 



mvvRAZ said:


> When you leave the canjam London having lost money because of all the gifts you brought #Eletech2020



Well #YOLO isn't it? Hahaha Im just hoping Canjam London goes through as planned.\






-Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Thank you for your detailed impressions on the pairing buddy!  Glad you're loving the Prudence -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 

I wasn't super interested in the Coronavirus and all that, until they started talking about the peaks being in summer and then I was like woah woah, everyone goes under quarantine now I have plans


----------



## mvvRAZ

Sooo I was contemplating another cable 

Currently rotating between the VE Elysium, the Z1R, the Fourte and soon the new A18s (hopefully that’ll be good enough to enter the rotation)

I was thinking of ordering the 1960s 4w, but considering that for the same price I can get me another Iliad... guess it’s Iliad #3

Please Pentaconn open up shop again so I can get my new toys!!!


----------



## Layman1

mvvRAZ said:


> Sooo I was contemplating another cable
> 
> Currently rotating between the VE Elysium, the Z1R, the Fourte and soon the new A18s (hopefully that’ll be good enough to enter the rotation)
> 
> ...



Oh, we're going for the "mvRAZ Triple" now, are we?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Layman1 said:


> Oh, we're going for the "mvRAZ Triple" now, are we?


In the words of the meme lord rapper Josh A

“Oh baby a triple”


----------



## olddude

You want a triple.  I'm just holding out waiting for my one (Fortitude). .


----------



## Deferenz

mvvRAZ said:


> I was thinking of ordering the 1960s 4w, but considering that for the same price I can get me another Iliad... guess it’s Iliad #3



I think you should get the 1960s 4w...

...because I have plans for that cable as soon as you get bored of it


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deferenz said:


> I think you should get the 1960s 4w...
> 
> ...because I have plans for that cable as soon as you get bored of it


Hahah I know that’s gonna happen in under a week... the Iliad I have a love/hate relationship with

Love because it’s the most beautiful audio product in existence, hate because it’s ruined me for other cables


----------



## kaikai1805

Went over Eletech office few weeks ago to try the Plato and Iliad out of curiosity. Its always nice to catch up with Eric and thanks for allowing me to try out the cables.

Pairing it with VE8 and Paw6000.
Plato, not the typical silver cable that sounds overly bright nor cold, instead giving the highs a small lift without being sharp and the mids sounds a bit more pronounce yet retaining its original "warmth/thickness".Tightening the bass and enhances detail, separation giving each instruments its own "space". Should be a good pairing with EE Phantom although didnt have the time to try that pairing.
Iliad, like plato enhances the details and separation.Additionally giving a holographic sound, has this 3D effect it is almost as if you can picture or "touch" the vocals and instruments. Just amazing how much more energy it can bring out of my VE8. It's so good that i msg Eric to place an order shortly after. Now waiting for my order to be ready, hopefully soon.


----------



## Deferenz

It seems that everyone has good things to say about the IIiad. I can’t wait to demo this cable later this year. Subject of course to the current health crisis.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Some notes on the Iliad/Fourte pairing - I've retired my Elysium for a few weeks until my next Iliad arrives (I hate cable rolling, it makes me paranoid af) 

Now, in some ways the Iliad boosts aspects that the Fourte already excels at, so could it be considered an overkill? In some ways I guess, but in others it is one of the most solid pairings I've heard for the cable so far

The first thing that I'd say is a clear improvement is the bass decay - the Fourte has pretty fast bass for a DD, almost too fast for my taste. It has the DD texture, but the BA speed and decay - the Iliad provides a good middleground in that respect, giving the bass somewhat slower decay without boosting the sheer quantity (a little at best). The midrange weirdness that the Fourte is already well known for remains untouched, and the treble spike that many find issue with isn't smoothened out, but controlled somewhat better since the overall clarity that the monitor presents the music with is far superior with the Iliad as opposed to say, the Ares II by EA.

As I've said before, the Iliad is one of the most technically proficient cables I've had the pleasure of using thus far, and for that reason remains my all time favourite (build quality aside) - the imaging, one of the Fourte's greatest strengths, gets enhanced even further, allowing you to hear instruments and voices all around you (not counting the ones in your head), in a way that envelops you. 

I'd say that the Fourte Iliad pairing is one where the Iliad's strengths can once again be clearly seen, quite consistently across different monitors - a significant increase in the excitement with which the music is presented as a result of the slower bass decay and slightly boosted, yet controlled, treble. The improved imaging and separation only make the IEM feel all the more technical (not that it isn't already but regardless) - heavily recommended once again.


----------



## Layman1

Hi all, for those that might be interested, I just posted my review of the Itsfit Fusion 
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/itsfit-fusion.24001/review/23385/

I mention it here because it ended up being delayed, since I was waiting to try it with the Eletech Prudence cable before finishing up the review.
Have to say, I'm glad I did. In my humble opinion, those two make a perfect match 
You can spend around $1200 and get a TOTL sounding set up that also looks visually superior to most offerings at twice the price 
Anyway, enjoy and thanks for reading (if you actually did, haha).


----------



## Eric Chong

kaikai1805 said:


> Went over Eletech office few weeks ago to try the Plato and Iliad out of curiosity. Its always nice to catch up with Eric and thanks for allowing me to try out the cables.
> 
> Pairing it with VE8 and Paw6000.
> Plato, not the typical silver cable that sounds overly bright nor cold, instead giving the highs a small lift without being sharp and the mids sounds a bit more pronounce yet retaining its original "warmth/thickness".Tightening the bass and enhances detail, separation giving each instruments its own "space". Should be a good pairing with EE Phantom although didnt have the time to try that pairing.
> Iliad, like plato enhances the details and separation.Additionally giving a holographic sound, has this 3D effect it is almost as if you can picture or "touch" the vocals and instruments. Just amazing how much more energy it can bring out of my VE8. It's so good that i msg Eric to place an order shortly after. Now waiting for my order to be ready, hopefully soon.



Thanks for posting up impressions of the Plato and Iliad! Welcome to the Iliad Fam!  It's a pity you left too early - would've loved to hang out for a lil while more!  Now the hateful wait begins... 



mvvRAZ said:


> Some notes on the Iliad/Fourte pairing - I've retired my Elysium for a few weeks until my next Iliad arrives (I hate cable rolling, it makes me paranoid af)
> 
> Now, in some ways the Iliad boosts aspects that the Fourte already excels at, so could it be considered an overkill? In some ways I guess, but in others it is one of the most solid pairings I've heard for the cable so far
> 
> ...



Now, if you can only pick one for the road - would you do Fourte/Iliad or Ely/iliad? 



Layman1 said:


> Hi all, for those that might be interested, I just posted my review of the Itsfit Fusion
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/itsfit-fusion.24001/review/23385/
> 
> I mention it here because it ended up being delayed, since I was waiting to try it with the Eletech Prudence cable before finishing up the review.
> ...



Thanks for the section on "Prudence" buddy- Im glad to hear that the synergy worked out great for ya'  

-Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks for posting up impressions of the Plato and Iliad! Welcome to the Iliad Fam!  It's a pity you left too early - would've loved to hang out for a lil while more!  Now the hateful wait begins...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to go with the Elysium here. While the Fourte clearly benefits from it, the added bass decay is rather essential to the Elysium Imo. That’s the only sort of, trait, that would make me pick it unilaterally in this case


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deferenz said:


> I think you should get the 1960s 4w...
> 
> ...because I have plans for that cable as soon as you get bored of it


So I ended up getting the 1960s 4w as well... It should be here later this week... this coronavirus pandemic got me so bored I ended up pretty much importing entire product ranges


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

mvvRAZ said:


> So I ended up getting the 1960s 4w as well... It should be here later this week... this coronavirus pandemic got me so bored I ended up pretty much importing entire product ranges


You should have gone with PW1950s directly... 1960s 4w is so 2019  
And high mids can be a little picky depending on matchings.


----------



## mvvRAZ

MrLocoLuciano said:


> You should have gone with PW1950s directly... 1960s 4w is so 2019
> And high mids can be a little picky depending on matchings.


I’ve seen the 1950s but it’s stiffness would drive me insane... I’m fine with really thick cables but I hate any kind of stiffness anywhere in the chain


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

I've had both... not much difference to me. At least you'll work out you trapezius muscle  
Splitter is way to much heavy...


----------



## mvvRAZ

MrLocoLuciano said:


> I've had both... not much difference to me. At least you'll work out you trapezius muscle


idk, if I hold my IEMs, the cable should fall straight down without a single bend - if it can do that, I'd consider owning it


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

At least it doesnt stay completely straight because of the weight of the connector and splitter   
I PMed you.


----------



## Deferenz

mvvRAZ said:


> So I ended up getting the 1960s 4w as well... It should be here later this week... this coronavirus pandemic got me so bored I ended up pretty much importing entire product ranges


Can you hold off selling it for a few months as I need to save some cash. 

In all seriousness, it would be good to get your impressions of the 1960s and perhaps a comparison between it and the Iliad.


----------



## magicguy

Deferenz said:


> Can you hold off selling it for a few months as I need to save some cash.
> 
> In all seriousness, it would be good to get your impressions of the 1960s and perhaps a comparison between it and the Iliad.


It would be really nice


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deferenz said:


> Can you hold off selling it for a few months as I need to save some cash.
> 
> In all seriousness, it would be good to get your impressions of the 1960s and perhaps a comparison between it and the Iliad.


Will do! They’re at pretty much the exact same price point as well so that’ll be a good standoff


----------



## SeeSax

mvvRAZ said:


> Some notes on the Iliad/Fourte pairing - I've retired my Elysium for a few weeks until my next Iliad arrives (I hate cable rolling, it makes me paranoid af)
> 
> Now, in some ways the Iliad boosts aspects that the Fourte already excels at, so could it be considered an overkill? In some ways I guess, but in others it is one of the most solid pairings I've heard for the cable so far
> 
> ...



Cannot say I disagree at all my friend! I have been listening to Iliad with Fourte for a bit too, prior pairing was the 1950. I will say that Iliad is a little more colored and like you said, enhances certain parts of the Fourte. 1950 is leaner, perhaps more "natural" but not a warm cable in the slightest. Detailed, airy-sounding, though dare I say slightly sterile at times. I prefer the Iliad because it makes the Fourte a little more fun. They're very close though, as I would expect for two premium cables in this segment! Iliad wins a 10 out of 10 for comfort and 1950 is like you say, pretty stiff. It's found a home on my Legend X for now. 



We will eagerly await your 1960 comparison if you do one! I have one as well, but it's a 2-wire and it lives in my Earsonics Grace. My pairings spreadsheet is getting complicated...

-Collin-


----------



## Deferenz

I have seen a few others say that the 1950 pairs well with the Legend X. Have you tried the Iliad with the Legend X and if so how would the describe the difference between it and the 1950 in this pairing?


----------



## SeeSax

Deferenz said:


> I have seen a few others say that the 1950 pairs well with the Legend X. Have you tried the Iliad with the Legend X and if so how would the describe the difference between it and the 1950 in this pairing?



I have not directly A/B'd the Iliad and 1950 with the Legend X, but I have used both on there and prefer 1950 or the Plato from Iliad a little more. Not night and day of course, but the Iliad adds more bass impact than the 1950 and I think the Legend X can stand to do without that. Treble-wise, they're pretty similar with maybe a tad more sparkle out of the Iliad, but trying to extract treble energy from the Legend X is like getting blood from a turnip (in my opinion of course). Plato on the other hand tightened up the bass, brought clarity to the mids and provided a clear, airy treble that I enjoyed. @Eric Chong wrote up some thoughts in a PM to me on the Plato vs. Iliad with respect to the Legend X, so with his permission I can share those. 

Cheers, 

-Collin-


----------



## Eric Chong

SeeSax said:


> I have not directly A/B'd the Iliad and 1950 with the Legend X, but I have used both on there and prefer 1950 or the Plato from Iliad a little more. Not night and day of course, but the Iliad adds more bass impact than the 1950 and I think the Legend X can stand to do without that. Treble-wise, they're pretty similar with maybe a tad more sparkle out of the Iliad, but trying to extract treble energy from the Legend X is like getting blood from a turnip (in my opinion of course). Plato on the other hand tightened up the bass, brought clarity to the mids and provided a clear, airy treble that I enjoyed. @Eric Chong wrote up some thoughts in a PM to me on the Plato vs. Iliad with respect to the Legend X, so with his permission I can share those.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -Collin-




Oh please do go ahead with the sharing  Though it's my personal preferences and listening experience, no doubt it should help clarify some doubts. Now that you've mentioned a spreadsheet...i think @mvvRAZ has one cables spreadsheet in secret too 

-Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

@SeeSax @Eric Chong I've been exploring some ideas about the cable spreadsheet but it's looking more and more like a brand commentary than a cable ranking... considering it's all about the different combinations and pairings it's quite hard to flat out rank cables on anything but build quality. And the problem with build quality, is that it tends to be pretty much on a per-brand basis. The way pretty much all Empire IEMs have the same shell, most cables by a given brand have a similar build (with notable exceptions of course)


----------



## yong_shun

Review for Eletech Fortitude is now online on The Audiolocheese:

https://www.theaudiolocheese.com/post/review-eletech-fortitude-ac-cu-rate-and-cu-mulative


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> @SeeSax @Eric Chong I've been exploring some ideas about the cable spreadsheet but it's looking more and more like a brand commentary than a cable ranking... considering it's all about the different combinations and pairings it's quite hard to flat out rank cables on anything but build quality. And the problem with build quality, is that it tends to be pretty much on a per-brand basis. The way pretty much all Empire IEMs have the same shell, most cables by a given brand have a similar build (with notable exceptions of course)



All the more exciting and challenging since nobody had thought to compile that before. It's gonna take tonnes of work lol. This reminded me of Nic ... 



yong_shun said:


> Review for Eletech Fortitude is now online on The Audiolocheese:
> 
> https://www.theaudiolocheese.com/post/review-eletech-fortitude-ac-cu-rate-and-cu-mulative



Awesome! Thank you for the review!  

-Eric


----------



## yong_shun

Eric Chong said:


> All the more exciting and challenging since nobody had thought to compile that before. It's gonna take tonnes of work lol. This reminded me of Nic ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are welcome! I enjoy myself very much with Fortitude. Cannot wait to have more listening with other models!!


----------



## Deferenz

It doesn’t look like Canjam will happen in London. So I won’t get to try the Eletech cables.


The UK government has issued new measures. All pubs, restaurants cafes, theatres, cinema, nightclubs, leisure centres and gyms to close as of tonight. Essentially any place where people meet for leisure or social purposes.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deferenz said:


> It doesn’t look like Canjam will happen in London. So I won’t get to try the Eletech cables.
> 
> 
> The UK government has issued new measures. All pubs, restaurants cafes, theatres, cinema, nightclubs, leisure centres and gyms to close as of tonight. Essentially any place where people meet for leisure or social purposes.


Yeah I don’t see how any kind of trade show can happen anytime soon


----------



## olddude

Nice review of the Fortitude.  And since I am now locked in my house here in California for the next undetermined time, hopefully Eric will get one to me when he can.

As to CanJams, I wouldn't expect one anywhere else this year.  That bird has flown.

Everyone stay safe and eventually this too will pass.  In the meantime we can listen to our music.


----------



## Eric Chong

Deferenz said:


> It doesn’t look like Canjam will happen in London. So I won’t get to try the Eletech cables.
> 
> 
> The UK government has issued new measures. All pubs, restaurants cafes, theatres, cinema, nightclubs, leisure centres and gyms to close as of tonight. Essentially any place where people meet for leisure or social purposes.





mvvRAZ said:


> Yeah I don’t see how any kind of trade show can happen anytime soon









Still hoping for miracles or perhaps a postponement of date rather than a full cancellation. Dang, the team was really really looking forward to London - more so than our own SG Canjam 



olddude said:


> Nice review of the Fortitude.  And since I am now locked in my house here in California for the next undetermined time, hopefully Eric will get one to me when he can.
> 
> As to CanJams, I wouldn't expect one anywhere else this year.  That bird has flown.
> 
> Everyone stay safe and eventually this too will pass.  In the meantime we can listen to our music.



Soon definitely!  We'll trying our best to get things churned out!  

Stay safe buddy, let's hope we have same semblance of normal in the 2nd half of the year! That said, we will have more time to R&D and bring out impressive gears when the shows finally resume 

-Eric


----------



## Deferenz

Hello out there. The UK is now in Lockdown. You can only leave your house for essential food or medicine. You can drive to work if that work place is essential and you are allowed to leave once a day for exercise i.e. a walk or a run.

To coincide with this I have been infected with chicken pox. I never had it as a child. The first stages of this pox is flu like symptoms; high temperature, heavy fever, lethargy, aches and pains. You can image my thoughts at this point as they are nearly the same as Covide-19 and I had no idea what I actually had at that point.

I can’t listen to my Trio or LX because my ears, just like the entire rest of my body, is covered in ferocious spots. At the moment I just have to remember how good they sound!

Keep safe everyone


----------



## olddude

Chicken pox?  Bad enough to get it as a kid.  Feel better.

I've been on lockdown for two weeks.  We can go out to exercise as long as we stay 6ft away, but I wouldn't be putting my hands on any kind of exercise equipment.  I see walkers, runners, bikers and dog walkers.  

This is going to be the new normal for a while.  Everyone stay in and stay healthy.


----------



## Number9redreD

Deferenz said:


> It doesn’t look like Canjam will happen in London. So I won’t get to try the Eletech cables.
> 
> 
> The UK government has issued new measures. All pubs, restaurants cafes, theatres, cinema, nightclubs, leisure centres and gyms to close as of tonight. Essentially any place where people meet for leisure or social purposes.


Aw man, that sucks. I missed it last year and was really hoping to catch it this time. But hey, safety first right?

p.s. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## SeeSax

@olddude greetings from another Californian on lockdown. Stay healthy!

@Deferenz feel better soon! 

-Collin-


----------



## olddude

Collin- I just read the chief medical officer in Marin tested positive.  I lived there for 50 years.  Down here in the county I live in there're only a few cases and every one of them is in quarantine.


----------



## Eric Chong

Looks like the Canjams won't be happening soon - Bummer! At this point, I'm not even sure if the August SG Canjam will be proceeding as planned. Singapore's is almost replicating UK's lockdown with a whole lot of shutdown on all entertainment outlets till the end of next month. Short term visitors are barred entry as well..

It's a strange feeling after attending all Canjams for the past 5-6 years - I used to say how i wish i could take time off and skip Canjams / Trade shows for a year. Now when it's come to reality, missing a year of hanging out at Canjams just doesn't feel right =/ 

Lets all hunker down and stay safe till this thing blows over! 

Meanwhile our team was toying with the idea of a possibility of a Loaner Demo Tour in lieu of missing the Canjams - assuming that logistics still work. What do you guys think?

-Eric


----------



## Deferenz

Eric Chong said:


> Looks like the Canjams won't be happening soon - Bummer! At this point, I'm not even sure if the August SG Canjam will be proceeding as planned. Singapore's is almost replicating UK's lockdown with a whole lot of shutdown on all entertainment outlets till the end of next month. Short term visitors are barred entry as well..
> 
> It's a strange feeling after attending all Canjams for the past 5-6 years - I used to say how i wish i could take time off and skip Canjams / Trade shows for a year. Now when it's come to reality, missing a year of hanging out at Canjams just doesn't feel right =/
> 
> ...


It’s day 2 of Lockdown here in the UK and I’m still sane.

A loaner program sounds really good. Subject of course to whether courier services are still operating or not. A Royal Mail postman did deliver letters to me yesterday so I guess that is a good sign. Not sure about DHL, UPS etc so I cant comment there. I don’t know about Singapore, but in the UK we are not allowed out to go on any non-essential journeys. The Govt are very clear on what essential means. Not sure therefore how cables could be returned to you in the current climate, at least in the next few months.

However, as long as you trusted those with the gear to keep it safe then perhaps time limits may not be an issue.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deferenz said:


> It’s day 2 of Lockdown here in the UK and I’m still sane.
> 
> A loaner program sounds really good. Subject of course to whether courier services are still operating or not. A Royal Mail postman did deliver letters to me yesterday so I guess that is a good sign. Not sure about DHL, UPS etc so I cant comment there. I don’t know about Singapore, but in the UK we are not allowed out to go on any non-essential journeys. The Govt are very clear on what essential means. Not sure therefore how cables could be returned to you in the current climate, at least in the next few months.
> 
> However, as long as you trusted those with the gear to keep it safe then perhaps time limits may not be an issue.


DHL is the only ones I'd trust currently, USPS are carrying a Focal Clear of mine and it's been missing for a week now. UPS also said they pretty much can't guarantee package delivery due to the current situation, apparently a lot of stuff are getting lost

Been shipping with DHL though and they've been rock solid as always, I love that company


----------



## olddude

Love the idea but shipping will likely be the deciding factor.  I tried to order something on Amazon and even the Prime service seems to be slow or no.  I am getting USPS, but am not sure what else is working.  Two weeks ago I had no problems with a number of shippers.  

I missed CanJam last year, as we went to Hawaii on the day of (not a bad tradeoff) but WAS looking forward to it this year.  For you, as a new company, it's an important part of growing a new business so I feel for you.

Stay well and sane.  I've been in a few weeks now and and all I can say it that it's an adjustment.


----------



## SeeSax

Ummmm loaner tour? 






In classic fashion, I got Eric's permission to post his impressions of Plato vs. Iliad with Legend X and then went on about my life and completely forgot. Sorry! Here is what he said...

---

With the Legend X, i first got it hooked to the Iliad. With "Iliad", the Legend X get a tad bit more bloom and rumble. The lows are further enhanced having a bigger bass, bigger lows presentation. The lows do get a tad more airier but definitely not tightened down. Midrange is more forward sounding and much more intimate and beefier, It brings the vocals closer to you and every spatial details are brought out effortlessly. Soundstage wise, it enhances the depth and height but not so much on the width (LX already has a large staging). All in all, this would be something to go for if you would prefer a warmer and sweeter sound with an intimate and meaty presentation...

However when i swapped it out to the "Plato" i was immediately surprised. Plato immediately subdued the lows (not in a bad way). The bass sounded really fast and snappy with a lot of texture behind it. Lows decay was extremely accurate - something which i've never gotten out of the LX before. The midrange has loads of vibrance and zest to it but keeping it dead center of the stage rather than being intimate - with that you get loads of air and vocals sounded almost effortless. Highs were definitely shows more presences with a light sparkle but still smooth - more laidback rather than taking an aggressive stance. Staging is superb! It introduces airiness while keeping the entire staging solid without missing any meatiness. 

---

Cheers and hope everyone is staying healthy, 

-Collin-


----------



## Deferenz

SeeSax said:


> Ummmm loaner tour?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s good to know about each cable. From the impressions given I think I would prefer the warmer and sweeter sound with the Iliad.


----------



## Eric Chong

Deferenz said:


> It’s day 2 of Lockdown here in the UK and I’m still sane.
> 
> A loaner program sounds really good. Subject of course to whether courier services are still operating or not. A Royal Mail postman did deliver letters to me yesterday so I guess that is a good sign. Not sure about DHL, UPS etc so I cant comment there. I don’t know about Singapore, but in the UK we are not allowed out to go on any non-essential journeys. The Govt are very clear on what essential means. Not sure therefore how cables could be returned to you in the current climate, at least in the next few months.
> 
> However, as long as you trusted those with the gear to keep it safe then perhaps time limits may not be an issue.



I think the Lockdown isn't that bad here in Singapore. Life goes on as usual with just a wee bit of inconvenience here and there. That said, all travel plans and events have to be postponed till further notice though. See the thing about Loaner program at this moment is that i've yet to find a courier that's guaranteed to work across the globe at this moment due to the COVID situation. We've put our feelers out and awaiting further news. 

Well regards to travel, Singapore's a little softer in approach but generally it's the same as barring travel - Any citizens travelling out henceforth and contracted COVID shall have all medical subsidies revoked. IE - you're screwed if you decide to travel and when you contract COVID... 

Returning the cables back to me in the short term isn't my cause of concern. It's more of having the cables moved point to point to different demo participants.



mvvRAZ said:


> DHL is the only ones I'd trust currently, USPS are carrying a Focal Clear of mine and it's been missing for a week now. UPS also said they pretty much can't guarantee package delivery due to the current situation, apparently a lot of stuff are getting lost
> 
> Been shipping with DHL though and they've been rock solid as always, I love that company



See bruh - Remembered i told you DHL has NEVER disappointed me before? It has happened now due to COVID. Can't blame them definitely but it's no longer foolproof in current circumstances.



olddude said:


> Love the idea but shipping will likely be the deciding factor.  I tried to order something on Amazon and even the Prime service seems to be slow or no.  I am getting USPS, but am not sure what else is working.  Two weeks ago I had no problems with a number of shippers.
> 
> I missed CanJam last year, as we went to Hawaii on the day of (not a bad tradeoff) but WAS looking forward to it this year.  For you, as a new company, it's an important part of growing a new business so I feel for you.
> 
> Stay well and sane.  I've been in a few weeks now and and all I can say it that it's an adjustment.



That's definitely a great trade-off - Hawaii for SoCal. Well, SoCal should still be happening this Dec ..by then things should return to normal (I Hope!)



SeeSax said:


> Ummmm loaner tour?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha~ Hey no complaints here, Well you've got a newborn to celebrate and care for! No worries!  Stay safe buddy

-Eric


----------



## Eric Chong

@Hana Yu 

Y'kno what? If we managed to settle the Logistics issue, we could do a joint tour with the new Lotoo S1 that i've been hearing so much about 

-Eric


----------



## Hana Yu

Eric Chong said:


> @Hana Yu
> 
> Y'kno what? If we managed to settle the Logistics issue, we could do a joint tour with the new Lotoo S1 that i've been hearing so much about
> 
> -Eric


Hey Eric. I'd love to do that for sure. How about we start from Singapore/Malaysia, once the situation improves? Even better, I'll fly myself to Singapore to do a joint event with Eletech and MMR!  With that in mind, I hope you can get to audition the S1 as soon as possible


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> I think the Lockdown isn't that bad here in Singapore. Life goes on as usual with just a wee bit of inconvenience here and there. That said, all travel plans and events have to be postponed till further notice though. See the thing about Loaner program at this moment is that i've yet to find a courier that's guaranteed to work across the globe at this moment due to the COVID situation. We've put our feelers out and awaiting further news.
> 
> Well regards to travel, Singapore's a little softer in approach but generally it's the same as barring travel - Any citizens travelling out henceforth and contracted COVID shall have all medical subsidies revoked. IE - you're screwed if you decide to travel and when you contract COVID...
> 
> ...


What was the case with DHL? A delay or did they completely lose a package?


----------



## Eric Chong

Hana Yu said:


> Hey Eric. I'd love to do that for sure. How about we start from Singapore/Malaysia, once the situation improves? Even better, I'll fly myself to Singapore to do a joint event with Eletech and MMR!  With that in mind, I hope you can get to audition the S1 as soon as possible



That would be awesome !! Say, if you're coming by, Im definitely gathering the old team for a proper hang out xD That said, looking forward to try the S1. I think it could be a real alternative to DAPs! 



mvvRAZ said:


> What was the case with DHL? A delay or did they completely lose a package?



I've a case of delay and a case of non-shipment at the moment - Thankfully they still aren't losing packages (kudos to them). 

-Eric


----------



## EagleWings

Hey guys, here is my take on the Plato:

https://everydaylistening.net/2020/03/27/eletech-plato-iem-cable/

TL;DR: This is not a cable for adding warmth, body or improving timbre. On the other hand, if you are looking for a super neutral cable to improve the overall performance (stage, separation, layering and details) of your audio chain, Plato is going to be a great choice.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> That would be awesome !! Say, if you're coming by, Im definitely gathering the old team for a proper hang out xD That said, looking forward to try the S1. I think it could be a real alternative to DAPs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah if you ask me not losing packages is as much as one can really ask for in a time like this


----------



## PinkyPowers

*The Philosophy of Silver – A Review of the Eletech Plato
*​


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> Yeah if you ask me not losing packages is as much as one can really ask for in a time like this



Well i spoke too early. I received a damaged package from DHL today. It's a partial shipment as well with 2 out of 3 boxes, the last box is currently whereabouts unknown. These are indeed not good times to be shipping things around.. 

On another note - @PinkyPowers & @EagleWings - Thank you for the very well written and detailed review of the "Plato"!!  

-Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Well i spoke too early. I received a damaged package from DHL today. It's a partial shipment as well with 2 out of 3 boxes, the last box is currently whereabouts unknown. These are indeed not good times to be shipping things around..
> 
> On another note - @PinkyPowers & @EagleWings - Thank you for the very well written and detailed review of the "Plato"!!
> 
> -Eric


Oh man that's unfortunate :/ Well I lucked out I guess and my A18s is here! 

Since it has that Iliad logo I figured I'd post the impressions here, almost feels like an Eletech collaboration  

"The A18s has arrived, a shoutout to @ceeloChamp for shipping them to me and helping me dodge them customs  

Now these impressions are quite preliminary as I've only had an hour or so with them, but hey for a first feel that's plenty

64 have done a truly awesome job with these I think - it combines what I love about several different models and is comfortably my favourite overall IEM by 64 so far. To start with the bad, it is that while the timbre has improved significantly, there's no getting around the fact that it's a BA midrange. It sounds significantly more textured and thicker than the A18t our the Fourte, but regardless in that respect it's no Elysium

The good news is that everything else about it is plain exceptional. 

The lows are the first thing that needs to be discussed here as 64 have created an extremely DD-like presentation. It still has that BA speed, but the depth and decay that the A18s delivers is some of the best I've heard out of any BA - it is probably similar to that of the A12t though I've only heard the universal version and considering how bad the 64 U series fits me, I can't really comment on it excessively. Either way though, the lifted bass not only adds that wonderful weight to instruments, but serves as its own thing that you can enjoy the crap out of.

The mids are insanely detailed, and have some of the better BA textures out there - just working off memory, I'd say the VE8 is probably the only IEM I've heard that comfortably outperforms them. I also have an Anole sitting on my desk here that I haven't had the chance to try yet because the A18s has kind of stolen the show, but I will report on the comparisons in the full review of the S  

Other than that, vocals have significantly more warmth than they do in the original A18t and so does the overall presentation. I think the somewhat reduces treble quantity is helping here as well, as the standard 18t felt like it really overdid the highs and that contributed to the feeling of thinness that I always got when listening to it

The treble execution is spot on - neutral, with extreme extension and wonderful sparkle. Can't say anything here other than pure perfection

The technicalities are pretty much what gave the A18t its name, and I am happy to report they've been preserved if not enhanced - you won't miss a single breath with the A18s, the soundstage is as holographic and wide as any soundstage gets, instrumental separation can only be described as excessive  

Amazing work by 64 - of course time will tell just how much these enter my daily rotation but I have once again been given that wow feeling from an audio product. Love it"


----------



## Sound~Patriot (Mar 30, 2020)

Eric Chong said:


> Well i spoke too early. I received a damaged package from DHL today. It's a partial shipment as well with 2 out of 3 boxes, the last box is currently whereabouts unknown. These are indeed not good times to be shipping things around..



Oh god... Pls. let me get my iliad safely and undamaged.


----------



## Kiats

I have known Eric for more than 10 years now, likely closer to 15 years because I recall my son was a small boy then. He is now 21! Eric has always been great in terms of customers service, genuine enthusiasm, excellent insight and ultimately honesty in terms of the products he has in his repertoire. So, it was with great delight that during one of our WhatsApp chats, he finally revealed that he had started a new cable company! Eric is just the kind of guy who is too shy to let me know because he likely didn't want me to feel obliged to support his new venture. 

But I am very happy Eric is back in the fold. And I happily placed an order for the Iliad for my FitEar CIEMs and the Plato for my Sony IER Z1R. So, the delicious anticipation begins for sonic bliss.


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> Oh man that's unfortunate :/ Well I lucked out I guess and my A18s is here!
> 
> Since it has that Iliad logo I figured I'd post the impressions here, almost feels like an Eletech collaboration
> 
> ...



This SQ sounds right up my alley - It's a shame i couldn't grab time during the NYC Canjam away from the booth to go listen to the A18s. I've heard good things about it. 

PS : If i may be so shameless - What a nice logo on the FP! 



Sound~Patriot said:


> Oh god... Pls. let me get my iliad safely and undamaged.



Not to worry buddy - I'll take extra precautions to make sure the package shall reach you guys safely and undamaged  



Kiats said:


> I have known Eric for more than 10 years now, likely closer to 15 years because I recall my son was a small boy then. He is now 21! Eric has always been great in terms of customers service, genuine enthusiasm, excellent insight and ultimately honesty in terms of the products he has in his repertoire. So, it was with great delight that during one of our WhatsApp chats, he finally revealed that he had started a new cable company! Eric is just the kind of guy who is too shy to let me know because he likely didn't want me to feel obliged to support his new venture.
> 
> But I am very happy Eric is back in the fold. And I happily placed an order for the Iliad for my FitEar CIEMs and the Plato for my Sony IER Z1R. So, the delicious anticipation begins for sonic bliss.



Haha! Thank you for dropping in @Kiats  and for supporting Eletech! I'm probably not far off to say that you've watched me grow up and throughout my career as well!  Your kind words meant alot to me and the team!

We'll be toiling to have the Iliad & Plato sent over to you as soon as we can! 

-Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> This SQ sounds right up my alley - It's a shame i couldn't grab time during the NYC Canjam away from the booth to go listen to the A18s. I've heard good things about it.
> 
> PS : If i may be so shameless - What a nice logo on the FP!
> 
> ...


Haha next up I open the email and receive a lawsuit from you boys  talk about shameless


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> Haha next up I open the email and receive a lawsuit from you boys  talk about shameless




Haha! That'll be downright unscrupulous. You know i won't do you like that bruh

-Eric


----------



## olddude

I'm sure there are a large number of hungry lawyers out there right now.


----------



## Eric Chong

olddude said:


> I'm sure there are a large number of hungry lawyers out there right now.


----------



## Eric Chong

What do you guys think about this possible Y-Split design?

View attachment GYsplit2.png


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> What do you guys think about this possible Y-Split design?


Super nice but needs a black cable to go with it imo


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> What do you guys think about this possible Y-Split design?



The design of the ceramic part itself is good, but I think I would recommend to change the colour of it.
Either change the rest of the Y-split colour from black to something else (white? copper?), and/or change the ceramic part itself to white or grey.
Basically for me, that brown, traditional earthy colour doesn't really match with the modern materials of the rest of the cable.

I like the idea and the classy combination of materials, I just feel a colour change would make it gel better.
Well, that's my constructive and honest feedback; hope this helps


----------



## 8481

I think a marble-like colour for the ceramic part would suit the look better.


----------



## olddude

It might look good on my Fortitude...hint...hint....hint.


----------



## Likeimthere

I think a switched orientation would look better. . . meaning have the barrel be ceramic or white ceramic, and the wrap around be black. . . just my 2 cents. . .


----------



## Deferenz

I like the Y split just as it is in the picture. I don’t really mind what colour the cable is as long as it sounds fabulous.


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> Super nice but needs a black cable to go with it imo



Indeed, it has to go with a black cable. That would look rather fab'. Who knows if we could really pull this off someday!

View attachment Graphene1.png




Layman1 said:


> The design of the ceramic part itself is good, but I think I would recommend to change the colour of it.
> Either change the rest of the Y-split colour from black to something else (white? copper?), and/or change the ceramic part itself to white or grey.
> Basically for me, that brown, traditional earthy colour doesn't really match with the modern materials of the rest of the cable.
> 
> ...



Thanks Buddy! I think these feedbacks really would help us out! Colour scheme would be an easy tweak. Im not sure if the Collum motif could be something the community would shun or appreciate.



8481 said:


> I think a marble-like colour for the ceramic part would suit the look better.



If actual Marble were to be available, i think it would be rad!



olddude said:


> It might look good on my Fortitude...hint...hint....hint.



hehh ikr! 



Likeimthere said:


> I think a switched orientation would look better. . . meaning have the barrel be ceramic or white ceramic, and the wrap around be black. . . just my 2 cents. . .


Cool! We've never thought of that before. That would mean we have to redesign the connectors and plugs with other materials. Could be a cool projects to work with before Canjam resumes...


Thank you all for the constructive feedbacks. Our team will look into these and perhaps come out with even more alluring products when Canjams resume! 

- Eric


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> Thank you all for the constructive feedbacks. Our team will look into these and perhaps come out with even more alluring products when Canjams resume!
> 
> - Eric



Whatever the outcome, I think it's great what you're doing, continuing to try to push the boundaries and come up with something genuinely original and artistic. I'm sure others really appreciate this passionate approach too


----------



## toaster (Apr 4, 2020)

MrLocoLuciano said:


> Owning the 1950, I have the feeling, though it's analytical in the way it's bringing everything more clearly, that it is not cold



Yes. Agree with you again, Loco.


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Haha! Thank you for dropping in @Kiats  and for supporting Eletech! I'm probably not far off to say that you've watched me grow up and throughout my career as well!  Your kind words meant alot to me and the team!
> 
> We'll be toiling to have the Iliad & Plato sent over to you as soon as we can!
> 
> -Eric



Haha! Ya la! Tell everyone how ancient I am. But, yes, I have seen Eric grow from strength to strength in the industry. I am really looking forward the Iliad and the Plato.


----------



## Eric Chong

*** Notice ***

Due to the local Government updated policies on combating COVID, all Singapore non-essential businesses are to take a hiatus till May 4th. In this period Eletech will not be taking any walk-ins nor be able receive parcels. 

Meanwhile, our team will continue to work from home and stay operational during this phase. Orders are still being prepared and delivery schedules are likely *NOT* affected  

Customer service, emails and all messaging platforms shall remain active as per usual hours 

Stay safe and healthy everybody! 

-Eric


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> *** Notice ***
> 
> Due to the local Government updated policies on combating COVID, all Singapore non-essential businesses are to take a hiatus till May 4th. In this period Eletech will not be taking any walk-ins nor be able receive parcels.
> 
> ...


Stay safe and stay indoors as much as possible! 





ps. Loving the Chita!


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> *** Notice ***
> 
> Due to the local Government updated policies on combating COVID, all Singapore non-essential businesses are to take a hiatus till May 4th. In this period Eletech will not be taking any walk-ins nor be able receive parcels.
> 
> ...



May the 4th be with you 
All the best!


----------



## olddude

I've been in for a month.  Enjoy.


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> Stay safe and stay indoors as much as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha! Your dog GIF is amazing as always! Eletech Team will be staying indoors and work till this blows over. At least now we get to enjoy some Chita while we work eh? 







Layman1 said:


> May the 4th be with you
> All the best!



Heh heh! Good one!  Stay safe buddy. Hope to catch up soon!



olddude said:


> I've been in for a month.  Enjoy.



I know. Our confinement starts only now. Bummer!

PS : Quick Poll - Between the "Iliad " / " Plato " carrying case, which one do you guys prefer more? If you have a choice of color, what would that be?




We're may be in the process of developing a limited run of these cases ~ 

- Eric


----------



## aaf evo

Eric Chong said:


> Haha! Your dog GIF is amazing as always! Eletech Team will be staying indoors and work till this blows over. At least now we get to enjoy some Chita while we work eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The top case as is looks beautiful.


----------



## olddude

The bottom one as it looks beautiful.  It would be nice if we could buy these for lower-end models as well.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Haha! Your dog GIF is amazing as always! Eletech Team will be staying indoors and work till this blows over. At least now we get to enjoy some Chita while we work eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 for Iliad myself - green is king


----------



## Blanchot

I vote for the brown one. Yesterday I ordered the two cables from the Virtues series and I would love to have one of those cases.


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> Haha! Your dog GIF is amazing as always! Eletech Team will be staying indoors and work till this blows over. At least now we get to enjoy some Chita while we work eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bearing in mind I haven't seen either of them in real life yet..
I'd choose the brown case at the bottom. 
The Iliad one is of course stylish and elegant, but personally I can't resist the traditional chunky crafted leather aesthetic 
For that same reason, it looks great in the brown colour, but I'd imagine (thinking of Dignis cases for Sony ZX300 for example) that it could also look great in a teal blue, purple or yellow colour too


----------



## artpiggo

Can I see the picture of fitear connector that is used for this brand please?


----------



## Deferenz

I vote for the brown one with the Eletech logo on it.


----------



## Likeimthere

My vote goes for the brown one. .


----------



## SeeSax

Eric Chong said:


> Haha! Your dog GIF is amazing as always! Eletech Team will be staying indoors and work till this blows over. At least now we get to enjoy some Chita while we work eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both are awesome, but I like the feel of the Iliad case. The color of the Plato case is super cool, so I will say ideally the Iliad physical case with the Plato color  

I have both because I refuse to give @Wyville's Plato back HA!

-Collin-


----------



## Wyville

SeeSax said:


> Both are awesome, but I like the feel of the Iliad case. The color of the Plato case is super cool, so I will say ideally the Iliad physical case with the Plato color
> 
> I have both because I refuse to give @Wyville's Plato back HA!
> 
> -Collin-


You enjoy it a bit longer! I am not yet at the stage that I will be sending around black helicopters in the night.


----------



## Likeimthere

Wyville said:


> You enjoy it a bit longer! I am not yet at the stage that I will be sending around black helicopters in the night.



Or send it my way!  LOL I'm currently cable-less while I get my Leo II fixed.


----------



## NovaFlyer

The bottom brown case...definitely has a classic look


----------



## JerryX

Eric Chong said:


> Haha! Your dog GIF is amazing as always! Eletech Team will be staying indoors and work till this blows over. At least now we get to enjoy some Chita while we work eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Eric! I did not realize that Eletech now has its own cable thread until today! NYC Canjam was such a great time for me to listen and afmire your cables, especially Iliad and Plato! Personally I prefer the brown tanned one. I guess that gives me a classic leather feeling.
Hope you stay safe and sound


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> +1 for Iliad myself - green is king



Haha! Why am i not surprised that you would pick Iliad's one 



Blanchot said:


> I vote for the brown one. Yesterday I ordered the two cables from the Virtues series and I would love to have one of those cases.



Welcome to the family buddy  Hope you love the offerings at Virtues series. While those do not come with these cases, they do come with a leather clasp/clip that's quite nice too!  While these cases are not available to purchase separately, we are looking into making limited runs of another leather case in this fashion.



Layman1 said:


> Bearing in mind I haven't seen either of them in real life yet..
> I'd choose the brown case at the bottom.
> The Iliad one is of course stylish and elegant, but personally I can't resist the traditional chunky crafted leather aesthetic
> For that same reason, it looks great in the brown colour, but I'd imagine (thinking of Dignis cases for Sony ZX300 for example) that it could also look great in a teal blue, purple or yellow colour too



Indeed! It's a choice between the ruggedness and smooth and posh finish at this point. We're still exploring and probably will visit the some leather tannery when the lockdown is over to choose! 



artpiggo said:


> Can I see the picture of fitear connector that is used for this brand please?



Heyy there, unfortunately Singapore is currently on lockdown and Im unable to visit the office to grab a pic. I'll send you a pm with the picture when the lockdown has been lifted 



SeeSax said:


> Both are awesome, but I like the feel of the Iliad case. The color of the Plato case is super cool, so I will say ideally the Iliad physical case with the Plato color
> 
> I have both because I refuse to give @Wyville's Plato back HA!
> 
> -Collin-



Haha! Im sure Wyville wont mind it. Though he'll miss it for sure. Now that you've owned both. Which case do you think is a better form factor? Noting that "Plato's" comes with a clip to hang to bags and etc while "Iliad's" is a round smooth circular case meant to be carried around. 



JerryX said:


> Hi Eric! I did not realize that Eletech now has its own cable thread until today! NYC Canjam was such a great time for me to listen and afmire your cables, especially Iliad and Plato! Personally I prefer the brown tanned one. I guess that gives me a classic leather feeling.
> Hope you stay safe and sound



Hahaha! Nice to have you here buddy!  The Thread is new-ish,  yeah im glad you noticed. It was great hanging out at NYC. Lets do that again next year! 

-Eric


----------



## Sound~Patriot

Eric Chong said:


> Haha! Your dog GIF is amazing as always! Eletech Team will be staying indoors and work till this blows over. At least now we get to enjoy some Chita while we work eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely the iliad case  This spartan helmet looks badass


----------



## 8481

I actually prefer the brown as well.


----------



## Wyville

Likeimthere said:


> Or send it my way!  LOL I'm currently cable-less while I get my Leo II fixed.


Sorry my friend, I had already promised to send it over to someone else once it gets back.


----------



## Likeimthere

Wyville said:


> Sorry my friend, I had already promised to send it over to someone else once it gets back.



LOL okay. . .


----------



## ezekiel77

Hi guys,

Hope y'all are doing well despite the circumstances. Best to stay indoors and  enjoy all your gears now. I recently reviewed the Prudence which has a very engaging and lively sound, without sacrificing timbre. Here is the review.

https://www.headphonesty.com/2020/04/review-eletech-cables-prudence/

The Head-Fi version of the review will come soon.



Have a great day guys.


----------



## Wyville

ezekiel77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope y'all are doing well despite the circumstances. Best to stay indoors and  enjoy all your gears now. I recently reviewed the Prudence which has a very engaging and lively sound, without sacrificing timbre. Here is the review.
> 
> ...


Hey Lau, nice to see you around again! Hope you are doing well and staying safe.


----------



## ezekiel77

Wyville said:


> Hey Lau, nice to see you around again! Hope you are doing well and staying safe.


Thanks very much Erik for the kind words and thoughts. Hope you're keeping well too, as well as could be anyway.


----------



## Wyville

ezekiel77 said:


> Thanks very much Erik for the kind words and thoughts. Hope you're keeping well too, as well as could be anyway.


Thanks! Yes, staying well all things considered.


----------



## NovaFlyer

ezekiel77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope y'all are doing well despite the circumstances. Best to stay indoors and  enjoy all your gears now. I recently reviewed the Prudence which has a very engaging and lively sound, without sacrificing timbre. Here is the review.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review.  I have the Prudence on order and looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## Levanter

@Eric Chong
Are you able to do a UM Mest connector? They use standard polarity 0.78mm 2-pin protruded type...


----------



## Eric Chong (Apr 14, 2020)

ezekiel77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope y'all are doing well despite the circumstances. Best to stay indoors and  enjoy all your gears now. I recently reviewed the Prudence which has a very engaging and lively sound, without sacrificing timbre. Here is the review.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Review Lau, i literally had quite a few chuckles and "oh yeah" when i read through the article. Simply adore the writing style. Looking forward to hang out again in SG Canjam if it happens! 



NovaFlyer said:


> Thanks for the review.  I have the Prudence on order and looking forward to receiving it.



Apologies for the *LONG* delay buddy! But good news, its coming really really soon!



Levanter said:


> @Eric Chong
> Are you able to do a UM Mest connector? They use standard polarity 0.78mm 2-pin protruded type...



Hey buddy~ Yups we do that as well. Select "UE/qdc" option on the pins on our webpage. Alternatively you can also reach me on the email to chat! 

-Eric


----------



## Levanter

Eric Chong said:


> Hey buddy~ Yups we do that as well. Select "UE/qdc" option on the pins on our webpage. Alternatively you can also reach me on the email to chat!
> 
> -Eric



Just emailed you, thanks!


----------



## Eric Chong

Levanter said:


> Just emailed you, thanks!



Gotcha'! Replied on the email 

PS: Meanwhile our team are currently all in doing overtimes while at home and we should all have some happy news in the coming week. Fingers crossed 

-Eric


----------



## lumdicks (Apr 20, 2020)

@Eric Chong
Just got the Lliad for my FiR M5 and it is simply amazing! I own a number of TOTL cables but Lliad is simply something different with an elegant, grand, sweet and perfectly balanced tonality. It plays very well with my Z1R as well.

Congrats for making this great and special cable. I have also auditioned Plato which is great all-rounder, but I am looking for something more exciting such as Lliad.

And it is beautiful and comfortable to wear too.


----------



## mvvRAZ

lumdicks said:


> @Eric Chong
> Just got the Lliad for my FiR M5 and it is simply amazing! I own a number of TOTL cables but Lliad is simply something different with an elegant, grand, sweet and perfectly balanced tonality. It plays very well with my Z1R as well.
> 
> Congrats for making this great and special cable. I have also auditioned Plato which is great all-rounder, but I am looking for something more exciting such as Lliad.



My second Iliad just shipped out today and the only thing that stopped me from ordering a third is Eletech’s future cable plans...


----------



## lumdicks

mvvRAZ said:


> My second Iliad just shipped out today and the only thing that stopped me from ordering a third is Eletech’s future cable plans...


What a praise!


----------



## kaikai1805 (Apr 20, 2020)

Something special came today.
The effort to go into details on the packing and presentation. The leather case that came with it too, the feel of it on hand and look at the zip.
Of course, the most important is the cable itself. Iliad is thicker than usual 4wire cables i have, but surprisingly flexible and easy to handle. Overall, it just shouts quality.










Had time to test out a cable for a short while, immediately it reminded me why i ordered the cable just after just one audition. The holographic sense, accompanied by the amount of details.

Thanks Eric for sending out my order so quickly, even with this lockdown going on.


----------



## Eric Chong

lumdicks said:


> @Eric Chong
> Just got the Lliad for my FiR M5 and it is simply amazing! I own a number of TOTL cables but Lliad is simply something different with an elegant, grand, sweet and perfectly balanced tonality. It plays very well with my Z1R as well.
> 
> Congrats for making this great and special cable. I have also auditioned Plato which is great all-rounder, but I am looking for something more exciting such as Lliad.
> ...



Hey buddy! Im glad the Iliad has arrived in your hands safely!  Im glad you love the build and sound of the Iliad  Im guessing it should be a good synergy with the M5. Looking forward to hear more impressions on this pairing!

PS - Sorry it took a long while! 



kaikai1805 said:


> Something special came today.
> The effort to go into details on the packing and presentation. The leather case that came with it too, the feel of it on hand and look at the zip.
> Of course, the most important is the cable itself. Iliad is thicker than usual 4wire cables i have, but surprisingly flexible and easy to handle. Overall, it just shouts quality.
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy! Our team has been pulling all nighters to get this out during the lockdown. We figured it's a long enough wait already and that lockdown is getting all of us insanely bored! Im glad you love it! The case should be good to hold your IEMs with the iliads. It should develop users marks from often use! Enjoy! 

-Eric


----------



## olddude

Looks like even the lower-priced ones are shipping.  . My Fortitude is winging its way to me as I speak.  Yay, another cable.  (I bought a PS Exo copper and a used PWAudio 1960 2-Wire recently, as this lockdown is making listening to music even more important.)  

Thanks, Eric (and the rest of your team)!


----------



## Eric Chong

olddude said:


> Looks like even the lower-priced ones are shipping.  . My Fortitude is winging its way to me as I speak.  Yay, another cable.  (I bought a PS Exo copper and a used PWAudio 1960 2-Wire recently, as this lockdown is making listening to music even more important.)
> 
> Thanks, Eric (and the rest of your team)!



It should arrive at your doorsteps before Friday, i hope. Enjoy bro!  Stay healthy! 

- Eric


----------



## Eric Chong (Apr 22, 2020)

View attachment CBextension.png

It's unfortunate that the SG Government decided on extending the shutdown to June 1st. Things are not looking so great over here on the COVID front.

Meanwhile despite the shutdown extension, we remain fully operational on with online presence! Production schedule are largely unaffected.

R&D is still in progress and we'll be ready to dazzle when this is over!

Stay safe people! We'll hang out soon!

-Eric


----------



## lumdicks

Eric Chong said:


> It's unfortunate that the SG Government decided on extending the shutdown to June 1st. Things are not looking so great over here on the COVID front.
> 
> Meanwhile despite the shutdown extension, we remain fully operation on with online presence! Production schedule are largely unaffected.
> 
> ...


Stay safe and take care Eric.


----------



## olddude

Thanks, Eric.  DHL says Friday, so hopefully....    My PWAudio 1960 came from Hong Kong last week via SF-Express, and after wending its way through China to the airport and sitting in Customs for two days, it got here, all told, in six days. Not bad at all.

As for the lockdown, looks like Singapore didn't get a good handle on it at first, and hopefully this lockdown will make you all a lot safer.  Right now that's all we can hope for.  Glad you are doing well.


----------



## olddude

I just got an email from DHL that delivery is today.  That's like 2-3 days shipping, if that.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eletech needs to speed up on new releases my Z1R is lonely...


----------



## Layman1

mvvRAZ said:


> Eletech needs to speed up on new releases my Z1R is lonely...


Stunning pics of stunning products


----------



## olddude (Apr 22, 2020)

Amazingly, delivery WAS today.  I got a shipping notice Monday and it arrived Weds.

Fortitude looks great.  Love the splitter.  The cable itself is very supple.  The earpieces have a great curve and fit perfectly.  I'm currently burning it in on my Massdrop Zeus XlV, but I've listened a bit and like what I'm hearing.  It's got a better low end than does the Ares ll, lower mids are good, mids are exactly what I was hoping for, and treble is not rolled off at all.  Lots of detail throughout.  Awfully good for an entry-level copper cable.  Another day or so of burn-in and I should have a better idea of what's what.  I have the PWAudio 1960 2-wire on my Zeus XR, so I'll be able to do a fairly accurate comparison, though the XR has maybe 700 hours on it and the XlV has about 60, so not exactly the same.  That and the Fortitude is $200 and the 1960 is $1K.

Thanks for getting this out to me, Eric.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Got the shipping notice yesterday for my Prudence...looking forward to it's arrival.

Thanks @Eric Chong



Eric Chong said:


> Thanks buddy! Our team has been pulling all nighters to get this out during the lockdown. We figured it's a long enough wait already and that lockdown is getting all of us insanely bored! Im glad you love it! The case should be good to hold your IEMs with the iliads. It should develop users marks from often use! Enjoy!


I think they deserve some sleep!!!

Hope the Eletech team remains safe and healthy


----------



## Eric Chong

lumdicks said:


> Stay safe and take care Eric.



Thanks buddy, you too  Unfortunately I'm guessing the SG Canjam would not happen this year. Else it would be cool to catch up and hang out! 



mvvRAZ said:


> Eletech needs to speed up on new releases my Z1R is lonely...



Woop! Cool pictures there. Definitely rocking the 2 Iliads  New Releases will have to take time. We're resuming the R&D on some potential projects today. We'll just have to see what turns up! 



olddude said:


> Amazingly, delivery WAS today.  I got a shipping notice Monday and it arrived Weds.
> 
> Fortitude looks great.  Love the splitter.  The cable itself is very supple.  The earpieces have a great curve and fit perfectly.  I'm currently burning it in on my Massdrop Zeus XlV, but I've listened a bit and like what I'm hearing.  It's got a better low end than does the Ares ll, lower mids are good, mids are exactly what I was hoping for, and treble is not rolled off at all.  Lots of detail throughout.  Awfully good for an entry-level copper cable.  Another day or so of burn-in and I should have a better idea of what's what.  I have the PWAudio 1960 2-wire on my Zeus XR, so I'll be able to do a fairly accurate comparison, though the XR has maybe 700 hours on it and the XlV has about 60, so not exactly the same.  That and the Fortitude is $200 and the 1960 is $1K.
> 
> Thanks for getting this out to me, Eric.



Awesome! I was getting worried for all the outboard parcels and have been checking on each of them periodically! Glad that it has arrived at your doorsteps! Psyched that you love the Fortitude! Looking forward to more impressions! 



NovaFlyer said:


> Got the shipping notice yesterday for my Prudence...looking forward to it's arrival.
> 
> Thanks @Eric Chong
> 
> ...



I think it should arrive today with you! Enjoy!  Thanks for being so patient with us despite the delay! 

PS : Yeah i know - I've given them couple of days off to sleep it off!  Thanks buddy, Stay safe! 

-Eric


----------



## dooxtypoox

Do Fortitude and Prudence come with an Eletech carrying case like Plato and Iliad?


----------



## Eric Chong

dooxtypoox said:


> Do Fortitude and Prudence come with an Eletech carrying case like Plato and Iliad?



Hey buddy, No they don't come with a leather case but it comes with a dandy leather cable clasp


----------



## dooxtypoox

Eric Chong said:


> Hey buddy, No they don't come with a leather case but it comes with a dandy leather cable clasp


Hey Eric! Nice to hear from you. The Plato case looks really good! Are there any plans atm to sell Eletech branded cases as accessories?


----------



## Eric Chong

dooxtypoox said:


> Hey Eric! Nice to hear from you. The Plato case looks really good! Are there any plans atm to sell Eletech branded cases as accessories?



Hey  haha! I'm always lurking around so... 

Thank you for your kind words! Whilst both the Plato and Iliad cases are currently not available for sale separately, we do have plans for a limited run of Leather Cases in similar fashion shortly.  Keep posted !

- Eric


----------



## dooxtypoox

Eric Chong said:


> Hey  haha! I'm always lurking around so...
> 
> Thank you for your kind words! Whilst both the Plato and Iliad cases are currently not available for sale separately, we do have plans for a limited run of Leather Cases in similar fashion shortly.  Keep posted !
> 
> - Eric


Gotchu, will be waiting for any news and I hope to try out your lineup soon


----------



## Eric Chong

dooxtypoox said:


> Gotchu, will be waiting for any news and I hope to try out your lineup soon



Shall keep you guys posted!  Unfortunately we don't work with dealers in Aus yet, but im sure we'll be coming to shows when this is over!

-Eric


----------



## Sound~Patriot

Iliad + Elysium ---> These 2 are just made for each other.

Well i have to admit i love the Elysium stock cable as well.  Among all cables i tried with the Ely the stock cable satisfied me most at the end of the day.
But then Iliad came into my and Ely's life. Now i feel this damn cable upgraditis finally ended (fingers crossed). Iliad doesn't change Ely's signature but just elevates every parameter to a maximum degree with such an ease in such a benevolently way......it's a dream. This pairing is more musical but also wonderfully clean. Ely's outstanding mids sound even better than before. Bass notes imo are a tad better textured what i truly appreciate. Ely's bass is nearly perfect but Iliad is able to add the missing 5% in weight.

The craftsmanship is stunning. This cable is such a beauty. I couldn't lie @ my wife when she was asking for the price tag after marveling at the cable because she knew, this one can't be cheap. 

Well Iliad isn't cheap *cough*....but if you own the Ely it is the best option you have to squeeze the whole potential out of this awsome iem.


----------



## Kiats (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Kiats

Thanks Eric for the lovely present to help tide me over the Covid 19 Circuit Breaker! My apologies for not posting earlier. It’s been insane at work.


----------



## Kiats

As I am typing this message, I am listening to MQA Chinese music streamed from the Xiami app on the AK SP1000Cu; with the Sony IER-Z1R and Plato. As I was telling Eric the other evening, his recommendation of the Plato for the Sony is spot on. I will confess I was wondering if it would be too bright (mind you, there’s a reason why I only buy the copper versions of AK DAPs...). Well, those of you who own or have heard the Sonys will know that it is one of the most coherent and impressive hybrid universals IEMs around. The Plato is a wonderful platform for the Sonys to showcase what it is fully capable of. The headroom and depth and width of the soundstage is excellent. As is the timbre and the decay on the Sony. One of the reasons why I could not resist the Sonys is because the balance between details and an organic signature. The Plato brings all this out without being intrusive. Considering this is not quite the TOTL cable that Eric and Eletech Cables has in its stable of cables, I am very pleased and impressed.


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

Kiats said:


> As I am typing this message, I am listening to MQA Chinese music streamed from the Xiami app on the AK SP1000Cu; with the Sony IER-Z1R and Plato. As I was telling Eric the other evening, his recommendation of the Plato for the Sony is spot on. I will confess I was wondering if it would be too bright (mind you, there’s a reason why I only buy the copper versions of AK DAPs...). Well, those of you who own or have heard the Sonys will know that it is one of the most coherent and impressive hybrid universals IEMs around. The Plato is a wonderful platform for the Sonys to showcase what it is fully capable of. The headroom and depth and width of the soundstage is excellent. As is the timbre and the decay on the Sony. One of the reasons why I could not resist the Sonys is because the balance between details and an organic signature. The Plato brings all this out without being intrusive. Considering this is not quite the TOTL cable that Eric and Eletech Cables has in its stable of cables, I am very pleased and impressed.


Plato is already a TOTL cable for sure


----------



## dooxtypoox

Just wondering from the perspective of someone with little experience with cables - what exactly is the difference between cables of the same material from different companies? I would think that a copper cable from 2 companies should give the same sonic features.

I understand that the premium comes about with quality parts as with Eletech's custom designed Y-split, terminations and soft insulation. But are there other factors which can contribute to the difference in sonic qualities in making a cable, apart from the materials used?


----------



## Deezel177

dooxtypoox said:


> Just wondering from the perspective of someone with little experience with cables - what exactly is the difference between cables of the same material from different companies? I would think that a copper cable from 2 companies should give the same sonic features.
> 
> I understand that the premium comes about with quality parts as with Eletech's custom designed Y-split, terminations and soft insulation. But are there other factors which can contribute to the difference in sonic qualities in making a cable, apart from the materials used?



Apart from the main material used, there are tons of other factors that go into a cable and its sonic effects. This includes the geometry of the cable. Are the wires Litz (or individually-enameled) wires? How many strands of material are in each Litz bundle? What's the dielectric used? What's the core of the cable made of? Is it Kevlar? Cotton? Then, there's also what the construct of the material is. Is it UPOCC copper? Simply OFC copper? You also have metals from different suppliers. Effect Audio mentioned having to choose from several different coppers when developing the Lionheart. Finally, you also have the solder, which affects what sonic characteristics the cable has as well.


----------



## olddude

dooxtypoox said:


> Just wondering from the perspective of someone with little experience with cables - what exactly is the difference between cables of the same material from different companies? I would think that a copper cable from 2 companies should give the same sonic features.
> 
> I understand that the premium comes about with quality parts as with Eletech's custom designed Y-split, terminations and soft insulation. But are there other factors which can contribute to the difference in sonic qualities in making a cable, apart from the materials used?


I have an Ares ll 8-wire copper cable, a PS Exo copper cable, an Eletech Fortitude copper cable and a PWAudio 1960 2-wire.copper cable.  The Ares is VERY different than the other three.  The PS and the Eletech are somewhat similar but different, and the PW is a whole different thing.

So yes, copper cables can be different.  The Ares ll 4-wire, the Fortitude and the PS are all $150-200 (the 8-wire is $300), while the PW is $1000.  If you start moving into hybrid cables, with mixed metals, prices can really go up.  Worth it?  Up to you.


----------



## dooxtypoox

olddude said:


> I have an Ares ll 8-wire copper cable, a PS Exo copper cable, an Eletech Fortitude copper cable and a PWAudio 1960 2-wire.copper cable.  The Ares is VERY different than the other three.  The PS and the Eletech are somewhat similar but different, and the PW is a whole different thing.
> 
> So yes, copper cables can be different.  The Ares ll 4-wire, the Fortitude and the PS are all $150-200 (the 8-wire is $300), while the PW is $1000.  If you start moving into hybrid cables, with mixed metals, prices can really go up.  Worth it?  Up to you.





Deezel177 said:


> Apart from the main material used, there are tons of other factors that go into a cable and its sonic effects. This includes the geometry of the cable. Are the wires Litz (or individually-enameled) wires? How many strands of material are in each Litz bundle? What's the dielectric used? What's the core of the cable made of? Is it Kevlar? Cotton? Then, there's also what the construct of the material is. Is it UPOCC copper? Simply OFC copper? You also have metals from different suppliers. Effect Audio mentioned having to choose from several different coppers when developing the Lionheart. Finally, you also have the solder, which affects what sonic characteristics the cable has as well.


Thanks for sharing this info guys, seems like there are plenty of factors to take into consideration!


----------



## olddude (Apr 27, 2020)

You can spend thousands on this hobby.  And buying a $2,000 cable will not be 10X better than a $200 cable.  It will likely be "better," but it will be an incremental better.  It also depends on your source (DAP), your IEMs or earphones, the kind of music you listen to, and what kind of files you listen to (without starting THAT argument).  So you need to take it all into consideration before jumping in with both feet.  Unless you have LOTS of disposable income.  This site is also a good place to sell that which you don't like or are tired of, and a good place to buy used stuff that might interest you. 

In my case I have a DAP that is not especially warm (not lots of bass) and IEMs that are very revealing, detailed and transparent (not lots of bass).  Silver/copper cables make the whole system too bright, with treble being too highly accentuated.  So I use copper cables to keep treble in a good place, keep the middle transparent and add bass.  If I had a system that was warmer, I might want a hybrid cable that would add a bit of treble and make the bass a bit more transparent and tight. 

The best way to learn here is to listen to how folks describe what their equipment does and what synergy it has with other equipment.  The danger is to assume because it works a certain way with what they have that it will do the same with what you have.  Even with exactly the same equipment, you might like a different type of music and that throws the whole thing off.  Or your ears "hear" differently than do theirs.  Taking small steps and working your way up the cost ladder is a good way to go.  Or just say the hell with it and spend $5K or more  and hope for the best.  

Oh, and if you put in your signature the equipment you have, it helps others understand what you have and what you might (or not) enjoy.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Thanks Eric for the lovely present to help tide me over the Covid 19 Circuit Breaker! My apologies for not posting earlier. It’s been insane at work.



You're most welcomed!  I hope things aren't getting too crazy with the announcement of further extension of Circuit Breaker! For now, Enjoy!  Look forward to Iliad's impressions and synergy 



dooxtypoox said:


> Just wondering from the perspective of someone with little experience with cables - what exactly is the difference between cables of the same material from different companies? I would think that a copper cable from 2 companies should give the same sonic features.
> 
> I understand that the premium comes about with quality parts as with Eletech's custom designed Y-split, terminations and soft insulation. But are there other factors which can contribute to the difference in sonic qualities in making a cable, apart from the materials used?



Thanks @Deezel177 for taking the time to share his experiences with cables - Well he does have a large amount of cables in his hands to make proper comparisons!  He's quite accurate there. Im adding on some stuffs so we can all ponder over :

With Cables, perhaps in the past (_a decade or so before_) where not much R&D has been on-going, indeed "Material" is often the deciding factor with how the end product is going to sound. However, the industry has experienced major changes since then. The Cable segment has since seen loads of new technologies and experimentations that got us to the platform where we are today. 

From personal experiences, multiple different elements impacts on the "Sound" aspect of a cable. These includes "Geometry", IE., the same material placed in a non-Litz setup would bound to sound different in a Type 2 / Type 4 Litz setup. Along with other defining elements of "Stranding Size" , "Stranding Numbers" , "Purity", "Grade of Materials", "Conductivity" as well has "Plating thickness" and "Ratio of Alloy" if we are talking about non-mono material cables. All these factors are bound to affect on the end result. 

Now, where the broth gets interesting is where every cable manufacture has pretty much adopted a unique set of philosophy and pursues different objectives during the creation of their products. Some opt for the highest purity and conductivity and believes that that is going to sound the 'Best'. Wherein some goes for exotic mixes to create a truly unique experience unlike others. These resulted in different options of cable albeit even if we're comparing copper against copper or the like. "Sound / Listening" is personal. You'll probably have to listen around and see what fits you best! 

My 2c, Hope this helps 

-Eric


----------



## ezekiel77

Hi guys this is the Head-Fi version of my Prudence review.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/eletech-prudence.24231/reviews#item-review-23609



Nifty little cable.


----------



## dooxtypoox

Eric Chong said:


> You're most welcomed!  I hope things aren't getting too crazy with the announcement of further extension of Circuit Breaker! For now, Enjoy!  Look forward to Iliad's impressions and synergy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for such a detailed reply Eric, I'm looking forward to comparing your works with my cables


----------



## Eric Chong

ezekiel77 said:


> Hi guys this is the Head-Fi version of my Prudence review.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/eletech-prudence.24231/reviews#item-review-23609
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting it up Lau!  Glad you loved it. Stay safe!



dooxtypoox said:


> Thank you for such a detailed reply Eric, I'm looking forward to comparing your works with my cables



You're most welcomed  Looking forward to that! 

-Eric


----------



## Kiats

Listening to some glorious MQA music streaming off Xiami on the AK SP2000Cu, and the Fitear Titans paired with the Iliad. As you can imagine, other than the Cayin N8 or Sony 1Z, it doesn’t get better than this. What I have noticed about the pairing is the richness and density of the sound. What one could never deny is the sparkling trebles and wide soundstage of the Titans. With the Iliad, there is a noticeable deepening of the soundstage. As a consequence, you get an almost holographic image of the music. There is now a richness of the music that can’t be beat. And no congestion at all. Happy listening here.


----------



## Spidermanxd

I'm looking to start with *FORTITUDE for my fir audio M3, I had almost all of effect audio cables, it get very stiff over time, will these also get stiff*


----------



## mvvRAZ

Spidermanxd said:


> I'm looking to start with *FORTITUDE for my fir audio M3, I had almost all of effect audio cables, it get very stiff over time, will these also get stiff*


Every single cable that has a PVC-based insulation will eventually get stiff. If you don't expose them to sunlight (UV) and humidity they'll take longer to stiffen.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Listening to some glorious MQA music streaming off Xiami on the AK SP2000Cu, and the Fitear Titans paired with the Iliad. As you can imagine, other than the Cayin N8 or Sony 1Z, it doesn’t get better than this. What I have noticed about the pairing is the richness and density of the sound. What one could never deny is the sparkling trebles and wide soundstage of the Titans. With the Iliad, there is a noticeable deepening of the soundstage. As a consequence, you get an almost holographic image of the music. There is now a richness of the music that can’t be beat. And no congestion at all. Happy listening here.



Thankfully I've been rather spot on with the synergy and pairing!  Glad you loved the cables Mr Lee! 



Spidermanxd said:


> I'm looking to start with *FORTITUDE for my fir audio M3, I had almost all of effect audio cables, it get very stiff over time, will these also get stiff*



Heyy buddy, thank you for considering our products. Whilst our FlexiMax insulation have been reworked to enhance longevity and ergonomics, its ultimated a PVC based cable. On constant exposure to sweat (especially sweat) and UV, it will turn slightly stiffer than it is out of the box. We've tried hastening the process during our QC and testing phase, the end result when it's turned stiff is not too much hard than it is out of the box. 

Hope this helps 

-Eric


----------



## asakuranaoko

Hey guys, I finally got this hot shot several hours.
At first I was considering Iliad and EA's code 51, but I'm still wondering the question about EA's quality issue about jeck pins.
And turns out it was a right choice.
Iliad's wrapping was insanely delicate, and the cable was incredibly soft and also intense.
The cable feels like an artcraft.
The first impression deserve an A+, Sound was of course brilliant, but I still need some more time to burn in and test.
By the way, Japan still not have a distributor yet,  I bought this though HK friend.


----------



## Eric Chong

asakuranaoko said:


> Hey guys, I finally got this hot shot several hours.
> At first I was considering Iliad and EA's code 51, but I'm still wondering the question about EA's quality issue about jeck pins.
> And turns out it was a right choice.
> Iliad's wrapping was insanely delicate, and the cable was incredibly soft and also intense.
> ...



Heyy buddy! 

Thank you for considering our "Iliad" in your search for a high-end cable!  Im glad that you're happy with the built of it! Meanwhile unfortunately due to the COVID outbreak in japan, Eletech isn't available there at the moment. We will look into that very soon! 

Please stay well and safe! 

_PS: Guys, We'll be releasing a poll tomorrow. Help us out with the Poll on Eletech! _

-Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

Iliad/Elysium kinda day


----------



## hybridnut

Does anyone advise which eletech cable match with A18t?


----------



## kubig123

I tried the Plato and the Iliad, and I would suggest the Iliad, it definitely enhances the quality of the A18t.


----------



## mvvRAZ

hybridnut said:


> Does anyone advise which eletech cable match with A18t?


+1 for the Iliad, loved the combo


----------



## Deezel177

hybridnut said:


> Does anyone advise which eletech cable match with A18t?



+1 for the Iliad.


----------



## hybridnut

Will iliad reduce bass amount of A18t?


----------



## kubig123

hybridnut said:


> Will iliad reduce bass amount of A18t?


Don’t think so, for that you have to play with the Apex modules. You should also consider the Atom ones sold by Fir Audio, I’m using The 13db, I found its the best to balance the bass and the treble


----------



## Eric Chong

【 The Eletech Experience 】

Eletech Cables have been founded on being a highly customer oriented company and is highly receptive to customer's experience and feedbacks, helping us stay relevant in the ever-changing Audiophile industry.

Talk to us! Tell us more about your experience with our Brand and Products. Let us know what you would love to see coming from us!

Help us improve, evolve and serve you better!

Please allow a few moments for the poll to load:
https://elementechnology.com/pages/eletech-poll


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> 【 The Eletech Experience 】
> 
> Eletech Cables have been founded on being a highly customer oriented company and is highly receptive to customer's experience and feedbacks, helping us stay relevant in the ever-changing Audiophile industry.
> 
> ...



Submitted. Faster than a striker caught in a triangle choke, to use an MMA analogy


----------



## 8481

Eric Chong said:


> 【 The Eletech Experience 】
> 
> Eletech Cables have been founded on being a highly customer oriented company and is highly receptive to customer's experience and feedbacks, helping us stay relevant in the ever-changing Audiophile industry.
> 
> ...



Left a lil note for you


----------



## Eric Chong

Layman1 said:


> Submitted. Faster than a striker caught in a triangle choke, to use an MMA analogy



Hahaha how are you doing man? I trust that everything is well? I've gotten the survey ! Very well thought out opinions and helpful !  Thanks buddy!



8481 said:


> Left a lil note for you



Gotcha!  Thanks for helping make us better. 

Meanwhile thanks everybody for participating in the Poll. We've had many survey attempts come in and we'll be taking our time through them and will reply to every individual on realistically how we would proceed with your suggestions or the timeline schedule we might take to complete those ideas! 

Keep em coming! 

-Eric


----------



## discotexx

Jumped in also! Since I'm not an Eletech user right now, I couldn't give valuable feedback on the products or the service. But I'd would like to see some distributor or dealers here in EU, so it would be more affordable to buy Eletech products (without additional customs and taxes).


----------



## mvvRAZ (May 13, 2020)

discotexx said:


> Jumped in also! Since I'm not an Eletech user right now, I couldn't give valuable feedback on the products or the service. But I'd would like to see some distributor or dealers here in EU, so it would be more affordable to buy Eletech products (without additional customs and taxes).


An EU distributor would be selling at prices that include VAT so it would end up being a fair bit more expensive


----------



## discotexx (May 13, 2020)

del


----------



## mvvRAZ (May 13, 2020)

Del


----------



## Kiats (May 13, 2020)

Chilling to this streaming off Xiami MQA. On the FitEar Air2, the Iliad and AK SP2000Cu. Stupendous: the timbre of the strings... and the vocal range... heaven...

thank you @Eric Chong! 🙏


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> Hahaha how are you doing man? I trust that everything is well? I've gotten the survey ! Very well thought out opinions and helpful !  Thanks buddy!



Hey Eric, I'm doing well.. one day at a time in these challenging days! How about you? Am eagerly waiting to see what you have in store for us all next!


----------



## Eric Chong

discotexx said:


> Jumped in also! Since I'm not an Eletech user right now, I couldn't give valuable feedback on the products or the service. But I'd would like to see some distributor or dealers here in EU, so it would be more affordable to buy Eletech products (without additional customs and taxes).



Thank you for participating in the survey!  Have sent you a reply. 



Kiats said:


> Chilling to this streaming off Xiami MQA. On the FitEar Air2, the Iliad and AK SP2000Cu. Stupendous: the timbre of the strings... and the vocal range... heaven...
> 
> thank you @Eric Chong! 🙏



Awesome! Thanks Mr Lee, am incredibly glad that you're enjoying the Iliads and it's playing nice with your gears  



Layman1 said:


> Hey Eric, I'm doing well.. one day at a time in these challenging days! How about you? Am eagerly waiting to see what you have in store for us all next!



Glad to hear that!  Us too, a day at a time. Waiting for the lockdown to be lifted in June. Keep posted for more exciting things on the way! 

-Eric


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Thank you for participating in the survey!  Have sent you a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Look forward to hearing what new cables your team comes up with, @Eric Chong. I am so pleased with the excellent synergy that the Plato and Iliad bring to the table that I ordered a 1 TB microSD card so that I can enjoy my AK SP2000Cu to its fullest extent and be able to DL and play locally the Xiami and Tidal MQAs and lossless music.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Look forward to hearing what new cables your team comes up with, @Eric Chong. I am so pleased with the excellent synergy that the Plato and Iliad bring to the table that I ordered a 1 TB microSD card so that I can enjoy my AK SP2000Cu to its fullest extent and be able to DL and play locally the Xiami and Tidal MQAs and lossless music.



Thank you for your kind words Mr Lee  Im glad you're loving the synergy it brings to the table!  We should have something brewing soon! Our team will be collectively working on our next project as soon as SG lifts the shutdown! 

PS : On a side note, does a larger memory SD card affect the speed / lags? 

-Eric


----------



## hybridnut

Having tried iliad with A18t, the low and mid bass are quite not slam. Not sure if others hear like me or not.


----------



## 8481

hybridnut said:


> Having tried iliad with A18t, the low and mid bass are quite not slam. Not sure if others hear like me or not.



Depends on what cable you came from, if compared to a copper cable then yes.


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Thank you for your kind words Mr Lee  Im glad you're loving the synergy it brings to the table!  We should have something brewing soon! Our team will be collectively working on our next project as soon as SG lifts the shutdown!
> 
> PS : On a side note, does a larger memory SD card affect the speed / lags?
> 
> -Eric



Excellent! Look forward to it.

Hmm... there doesn’t seem to be at this stage. But let‘s see when its fuller.


----------



## Eric Chong

Coming soon! 

-Eric


----------



## hybridnut

Eric Chong said:


> Coming soon!
> 
> -Eric


Wow what is it?


----------



## Wyville (May 25, 2020)

hybridnut said:


> Wow what is it?


I am not supposed to say this, but it is the front part of a brand new line of Eletech-branded face masks that have been weaved using ultra-thin palladium plated copper threads, putting Louis Vuitton to shame. 

(I don't really know. Perhaps the long-awaited Eletech case you can buy separately?)


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wyville said:


> I am not supposed to say this, but it is the front part of a brand new line of Eletech-branded face masks that have been weaved using ultra-thin palladium plated copper threads, putting Louis Vuitton to shame.
> 
> (I don't really know. Perhaps the long-awaited Eletech case you can buy separately?)


Yup pretty sure that’s the limited case


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> I am not supposed to say this, but it is the front part of a brand new line of Eletech-branded face masks that have been weaved using ultra-thin palladium plated copper threads, putting Louis Vuitton to shame.
> 
> (I don't really know. Perhaps the long-awaited Eletech case you can buy separately?)




Hahahha! that would be so cool right?  A face mask in that fashion, not sure on the effectiveness though.  On the other hand have you guys seen the VanNuys facemasks?  Slick!


----------



## JerryX (May 28, 2020)

Eric Chong said:


> Hahahha! that would be so cool right?  A face mask in that fashion, not sure on the effectiveness though.  On the other hand have you guys seen the VanNuys facemasks?  Slick!


https://www.vannuys.co.jp/official/new_item/ve215/

Yeah the VanNuys facemask looks and feels amazing. Unfortunately they do not ship overseas.


----------



## Eric Chong

JerryX said:


> https://www.vannuys.co.jp/official/new_item/ve215/
> 
> Yeah the VanNuys facemask looks and feels amazing. Unfortunately they do not ship overseas.



Right, those! Nice isn't it? They don't ship overseas? I've seen a few HK audiophiles getting their hand on it though. 

PS : Rgds to the PMs on Iliads. They are completely sold out. We will be getting ready for Pre-Order for the next batch soon! Keep posted! 

-Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

Some days ago I posted a review of the MMR Homunculus, which I had somewhat mixed feelings about - the cable that comes included with it however, the Eletech Prudence, I've fallen in love with and already placed an order for. I had to ship out the Homunculus for the tour but I've already been missing the Prudence quite dearly. 

The build quality is nothing short of exceptional - I hold that Eletech has the absolute best hardware in the industry, and it's good to see that this quality has been maintained throughout the entire lineup. The Prudence doesn't quite ooze luxury like the Iliad, but I still find it's build better than any other cable I've owned, including any of the big name brands that sell cables at 10x the price of the Prudence. What I find quite remarkable about Eletech is just how well the pins fit my IEMs - other brands are often either too tight or too loose, which I can't attribute to anything but lack of proper QC. 

The cable's sheathing is something that I initially had some quarrels about as it felt quite stiff, but Eletech have changed that since their very early days, and I'm happy to report it's as supple as they come. The Iliad still has the upper hand in that respect, and I'd say the Leonidas II by EA remains slightly softer than the Prudence, but even for someone who's ultra pretentious about cable softness (I found the PW1950s way too stiff for example), the Prudence delivered. 

I personally also appreciate that they've taken the time to create a unique design for each of their cables instead of slapping the same hardware on their lineup - it makes each one feel like a unique product.

Where sound is concerned, I found that the Prudence has a gentle touch with a certain low/high focus. The bass feels slightly elevated, not too unlike that of the Iliad, with wonderful vocals - I liked female vocals on it better than I did male vocals, as it gave the Thumimm a slight upper midrange bump. The Prudence is also rather technical, providing a holographic soundstage, with reasonable width. The detail retrieval is something that I can't judge all that well coming from the detail monster that is the Iliad, but it certainly stacks up well against other cables I've listened to. 

Eletech have once again created an absolute masterpiece of a cable, and I am most certainly glad I got to try their entry level offerings after having spent a considerable amount of time with their TOTLs!


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> Some days ago I posted a review of the MMR Homunculus, which I had somewhat mixed feelings about - the cable that comes included with it however, the Eletech Prudence, I've fallen in love with and already placed an order for. I had to ship out the Homunculus for the tour but I've already been missing the Prudence quite dearly.
> 
> The build quality is nothing short of exceptional - I hold that Eletech has the absolute best hardware in the industry, and it's good to see that this quality has been maintained throughout the entire lineup. The Prudence doesn't quite ooze luxury like the Iliad, but I still find it's build better than any other cable I've owned, including any of the big name brands that sell cables at 10x the price of the Prudence. What I find quite remarkable about Eletech is just how well the pins fit my IEMs - other brands are often either too tight or too loose, which I can't attribute to anything but lack of proper QC.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you enjoyed the "Prudence" bro~!!  We wanted to create a truly unique Eletech experience for all our products regardless of price point and as such our entry level offerings are still using the same high quality component and parts while sharing the same design philosophy and design language. 

We try to differentiate the different line-ups with a unique components theme and will continue to work towards this direction for our future new releases! 

-Eric


----------



## Eric Chong (Jun 2, 2020)

View attachment MKG.png

Announcing our newest partner in Thailand - MunkongGadget!

The good people at MKG has been our longest friends and we're proud to announce our partnership with them for dealership in Thailand!

Eletech products are now readily available at MKG major stores in #SiamParagon and #AmarinPlaza !! Very limited amounts of #Iliad and #Plato is available!

Drop by to check out Eletech's renowned artisanal crafts if you're residing in Thailand!

-Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

MMR's EU tour is now official! 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/met...s-and-impressions.919885/page-7#post-15651580

Have a look and pm me if you're interested in signing up


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> MMR's EU tour is now official!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/met...s-and-impressions.919885/page-7#post-15651580
> 
> Have a look and pm me if you're interested in signing up



Accompanying the MMR Thummim would be our Plato and the Homunculus / Prudence  Great chance to try Eletech products too.

Which reminds me, I should start thinking of an Eletech Tour soon!


----------



## korvin12

Hope to see the cables demo at Singapore's ConnectIT very soon, been dying to demo Iliad & the rest of the lineups!!!


----------



## NovaFlyer

korvin12 said:


> Hope to see the cables demo at Singapore's ConnectIT very soon, been dying to demo Iliad & the rest of the lineups!!!



You'll love the Illiad!!


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> Hope to see the cables demo at Singapore's ConnectIT very soon, been dying to demo Iliad & the rest of the lineups!!!



I would expect to have it available before the end of June! Let's hope we can have it up and ready when ConnectIT reopens in Singapore 

-Eric


----------



## korvin12

NovaFlyer said:


> You'll love the Illiad!!



Wonder hows the Iliad pairing with Solaris2020


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> Wonder hows the Iliad pairing with Solaris2020



My guess would be Plato could be a better pairing with the Solaris2020, but it's tough to say! Gotta try it out. I too, have a long list of gears waiting to test out when the COVID lockdown is over! I've had @mvvRAZ tempting me with new gears every now and then =/ 

-Eric


----------



## Eric Chong (Jun 9, 2020)

Heyy peeps,

We'll be expecting a longer lead time for both "Plato" and "Iliad" ~ We've got quite abit of backlog for both the products and will be trying our best to fufil the orders as soon as we can! Eletech team would like to thank you guys for showing us massive support and loyalty despite the difficult times!

With your support, Eletech will strive for even better products and services in the future. If there's anything you would like to feedback to us about our brand and services, feel free to reach me on email or send me a PM! 

Hope for your kind understanding for the slightly extended lead time!

- Eric


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> Heyy peeps,
> 
> We'll be expecting a longer lead time for both "Plato" and "Iliad" ~ We've got quite abit of backlog for both the products and will be trying our best to fufil the orders as soon as we can! Eletech team would like to thank you guys for showing us massive support and loyalty despite the difficult times!
> 
> ...



I think everyone will understand what you and the team are going through with the Coronavirus time and how that will have had an unavoidable impact.
Plus, there's a true saying for all those people who've placed orders: "Good things come to those who wait". 
VERY good things, in this case


----------



## Marat Sar

Not immensely happy about this delay -- but can wait for my Iliad a little longer if that's what it takes


----------



## Eric Chong

Layman1 said:


> I think everyone will understand what you and the team are going through with the Coronavirus time and how that will have had an unavoidable impact.
> Plus, there's a true saying for all those people who've placed orders: "Good things come to those who wait".
> VERY good things, in this case



Thanks for being so understanding buddy!  We've recently had an unexpected surge of demand for both the "Plato" and "Iliad" and coupled with the COVID Lockdown, our production is slightly overwhelmed with keeping up with the demand. I made the decision to extend the lead time slightly while keeping the QC and production process intact so our people will ensure that every product comes out as pristine and quality kept to Eletech's usual standards without rushing through their work. 

We're also expanding our production team in preparation for the COVID Lockdown exit which comes in a month or so. We'll be able to double our production capacity soon so we'll be able to meet the demands. Once again, my sincerest heartfelt gratitude to everybody who have been supporting us thus far! 



Marat Sar said:


> Not immensely happy about this delay -- but can wait for my Iliad a little longer if that's what it takes



Thank you for your kind understanding man!  We'll have your order expedited and will have it shipped out when we can! Looking forward to your feedbacks 

-Eric


----------



## PinkyPowers

@Eric Chong 

Which Eletech cable comes with Homunculus? I can't seem to find this info on the MMR website. They talk about Eletech propriety internal wiring. Is the cable also proprietary?

Thanks for your time, man,

Pinky


----------



## Eric Chong

Heyy Pinky 

The Homunculus comes with a Eletech Prudence with a different set of hardware, parts and connectors that's exclusive to the Homunculus. 

Hope this helps!

-Eric


----------



## PinkyPowers

Well, it's a fantastic pairing which complements each other nicely.


----------



## hybridnut

Which eletech cable come with mmr thummin?


----------



## Layman1

hybridnut said:


> Which eletech cable come with mmr thummin?



I believe it's the Eletech Plato.
Am very excited to hear it


----------



## Eric Chong

PinkyPowers said:


> Well, it's a fantastic pairing which complements each other nicely.



Indeed they do! The Homunculus does benefit from that extra surge of energy and kick arising from the Prudence while adding a certain shimmer to the vocals range. Im glad you liked it! Looking forward to your review! 



hybridnut said:


> Which eletech cable come with mmr thummin?



The Thummim comes with the Plato albeit with different hardwares.

-Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

Last time I covered the Fortitude briefly, this time around let's do the Iliad and Plato!

I believe I've covered both of those to some degree but this time around I'd like to do more of a side by side comparison as I believe they work as excellent complements to one another

I've listened to both of these cables with a variety of monitors - the one where I loved both and had a really hard time deciding was the 64Audio A18s, as I feel like they both offered some rather unique benefits - for that reason I will be using it as the point of reference for this mini review/post.

On build quality alone the Iliad remains my pick - the hardware on both is excellent and easily the best I've come across from any and every cable brand I've used. The sheathing is the main difference - the Iliad is the softer of the two by a fair margin. The Plato has come a long way since I first got to play around with it, props to Eletech for taking into account feedback and improving it!

Where sound is concerned, the Plato is a very unconventional pure silver. Most silver cables I've come across are all about a treble boost that gives you the sense of artificial clarity, lacking midrange texture and body. It's something that I quite openly despise, as I'm a bit of a texture slut myself. Thankfully though the Plato provides excellent texture and weight throughout the midrange, with a slightly recessed treble presentation. It's not rolled off in the classic sense of the word, but it just feels a bit more controlled and cleaned up. The Plato has a similar effect on the bass as well - it adds an overwhelming sense of speed and precision to it. The A18s has a fair bit bolder and more present bass than the A18t, and it sounds absolutely exceptional with the Plato. In no way does it mimic a DD, but it presents itself as a sort of "pinnacle" of bass BA tech.

Where technicalities are concerned, I feel like the main strength of the Plato is the separation - instruments and vocals feel like they have a life of their own, where you can pick out much more clearly what each one is doing and where it is.

Where the Plato presents the music with a certain sense of control, the Iliad is the polar opposite experience. It enhanced both the bass and the treble, giving the lows a slower decay and the highs a fair bit of sparkle (or well, treble decay... that zinggg - call it what you will). It's also marvellously detailed and has the sort of holographic presentation that demands attention at every step of the way. I honestly loved the A18s paired with the Iliad, and if it were the only IEM I owned I'd probably still pick the Iliad over the Plato for it. However, since I use it as a reference that's just more fun than the classic A18t, I found that I wanted to double down on that by picking the Plato for it. The Elysium and Thumimm are quite thankful for that as they're both rocking Iliads currently 

Looking forward to being able to soon cover the Eletech Fortitude and Prudence in another side by side post!


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> Last time I covered the Fortitude briefly, this time around let's do the Iliad and Plato!
> 
> I believe I've covered both of those to some degree but this time around I'd like to do more of a side by side comparison as I believe they work as excellent complements to one another
> 
> ...



Spot on!


----------



## Marat Sar

Damn if that review-post doesn't have me horny for that Iliad lead in time delay to end


----------



## Eric Chong

Our team have had a blast in Chengdu, China recently for an audio show with the "Plato" and "Iliad" stealing the limelight! Still not as fun as a Canjam though, eagerly waiting for the next CJ!


----------



## XingchunSH

@Eric Chong wow sick photos!

Does anyone have impressions to share for the new vision ear Eve with eletech cables?


----------



## mvvRAZ

XingchunSH said:


> @Eric Chong wow sick photos!
> 
> Does anyone have impressions to share for the new vision ear Eve with eletech cables?


Which pairings are you interested in?


----------



## Sifo

Eric Chong said:


> Our team have had a blast in Chengdu, China recently for an audio show with the "Plato" and "Iliad" stealing the limelight! Still not as fun as a Canjam though, eagerly waiting for the next CJ!



Eletech did have one of the prettiest displays when I last saw them, sad I didn't spend more time demoing their lineup.


----------



## Eric Chong

XingchunSH said:


> @Eric Chong wow sick photos!
> 
> Does anyone have impressions to share for the new vision ear Eve with eletech cables?



Thank you for your kind words!  

Based off the many reviews and how the EVE20 would be somewhat similar presentation as the VE 8 , I would imagine the "Prudence" or "Iliad" to be able to bring in a good synergy, further bolstering the midrange texture while adding in quite a bit of zest and energy as well as staging airiness to the entire presentation. I hope you'll be able to try out the cables at your local dealers soon!


----------



## Eric Chong

Sifo said:


> Eletech did have one of the prettiest displays when I last saw them, sad I didn't spend more time demoing their lineup.



Thank you! indeed, It's quite regretful that global Canjams shows aren't happening at the moment. Our team would love to be out there again. Though we're a little bit unsure about travels to the US at the moment but we'll likely monitor the situation and hopefully have a full attendance in the 2021 Canjams 

Rgds to the display stands, our first version ( probably the ones you've seen in person prior ) is extremely unwieldy and difficult to manage albeit exquisite. It's an absolute horror to have them shipped around without worrying about parts breaking! Hence we have updated the design and improved on the portability of these displays (in the photos) which should be with us for a year or so before we update again!


----------



## korvin12

Does anyone have impressions to share for the new Campfire Audio Ara with Iliad?


----------



## Metalomaniac

I've been taking the Fortitude through its paces in the past two weeks. It's my first upgrade cable, and I was skeptical what a cable could do. I wanted to tame the bright highs of my Empire Ears Nemesis. Eric was very helpful in picking the cable that fit my budget, and Eletech made and delivered the cable very quickly.

The brightness of the highs is slightly attenuated compared to the stock cable. What I was really surprised about was how much clearer (less muddled) the overall sound was compared to the stock! It really opened up the sound stage nicely, tested several times over. Definitely worth the purchase.

I think buying my first upgrade cable and liking the purchase finally makes me an audiophile 

I'm so happy with Fortitude I put the stock cable which I put up for sale _shameless plug_ here.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Metalomaniac said:


> I've been taking the Fortitude through its paces in the past two weeks. It's my first upgrade cable, and I was skeptical what a cable could do. I wanted to tame the bright highs of my Empire Ears Nemesis. Eric was very helpful in picking the cable that fit my budget, and Eletech made and delivered the cable very quickly.
> 
> The brightness of the highs is slightly attenuated compared to the stock cable. What I was really surprised about was how much clearer (less muddled) the overall sound was compared to the stock! It really opened up the sound stage nicely, tested several times over. Definitely worth the purchase.
> 
> ...



Can't go wrong with a pair of Empire Ears!


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> Does anyone have impressions to share for the new Campfire Audio Ara with Iliad?



An incredibly suitable question for @mvvRAZ who have just gotten his brand new shiny Ara!  Probably he should be able to answer you in a week or 2. Both of us have the same preference to listen to stock prior going through cable swapping. Makes for a more accurate judgement, we believe  

The question is - Have you gotten your Ara yet bro? Or are you eyeing the Ara/Iliad combo? 



Metalomaniac said:


> I've been taking the Fortitude through its paces in the past two weeks. It's my first upgrade cable, and I was skeptical what a cable could do. I wanted to tame the bright highs of my Empire Ears Nemesis. Eric was very helpful in picking the cable that fit my budget, and Eletech made and delivered the cable very quickly.
> 
> The brightness of the highs is slightly attenuated compared to the stock cable. What I was really surprised about was how much clearer (less muddled) the overall sound was compared to the stock! It really opened up the sound stage nicely, tested several times over. Definitely worth the purchase.
> 
> ...



Heyy buddy, Im glad that you love the Fortitude as much as we do! Man, the fact that you've owned a pair of EE makes you an audiophile already! I remembered i only started my audiophile journey with the UE SuperFi 5 Pros and the Westones =/ 

With that said, I hope you continue to enjoy the "Fortitude" as it burns in and opens up further!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> An incredibly suitable question for @mvvRAZ who have just gotten his brand new shiny Ara!  Probably he should be able to answer you in a week or 2. Both of us have the same preference to listen to stock prior going through cable swapping. Makes for a more accurate judgement, we believe
> 
> The question is - Have you gotten your Ara yet bro? Or are you eyeing the Ara/Iliad combo?
> 
> ...


yo yo! We discussed the Ara already but unfortunately I can't properly provide any impressions on the Ara/Iliad as both my Iliads are 2pins


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> An incredibly suitable question for @mvvRAZ who have just gotten his brand new shiny Ara!  Probably he should be able to answer you in a week or 2. Both of us have the same preference to listen to stock prior going through cable swapping. Makes for a more accurate judgement, we believe
> 
> The question is - Have you gotten your Ara yet bro? Or are you eyeing the Ara/Iliad combo?
> 
> I will buy the Ara/Iliad combo


----------



## Eric Chong

Then we shall eagerly await your impressions!  

On a side note - We're being rather slow on social media and updates recently because the team is preparing for something extremely exciting to come soon! Keep posted!


----------



## Marat Sar (Jun 30, 2020)

The Iliad is slowly making its way through customs... Damn, that hifi-wait is a strange beast of an emotion. Could we, head-fiers, even live without it any more? That e-mail chain, those notifications, that approaching flagship cable or cool Chi-Fi Dap etc...

Few things in life are as colourful.


----------



## Eric Chong

Marat Sar said:


> The Iliad is slowly making its way through customs... Damn, that hifi-wait is a strange beast of an emotion. Could we, head-fiers, even live without it any more? That e-mail chain, those notifications, that approaching flagship cable or cool Chi-Fi Dap etc...
> 
> Few things in life are as colourful.



Heh heh! Thanks for being so patient with the wait!  I believe it should arrive at your doorsteps tomorrow!  Look forward to your feedbacks! 

While on the note of DAPs...it seems we're gonna have a new DAP company coming up - Anybody noticed the Kontinum by ex-AK head honcho?


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> While on the note of DAPs...it seems we're gonna have a new DAP company coming up - Anybody noticed the Kontinum by ex-AK head honcho?


I hadn't noticed, but looking it up I would say he has made an interesting choice with that battery. Not sure how people will react to the resulting shape.


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> I hadn't noticed, but looking it up I would say he has made an interesting choice with that battery. Not sure how people will react to the resulting shape.



Reminds me of....


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> ...the team is preparing for something extremely exciting to come soon! Keep posted!



Come on Eric, I've waited for literally 28 HOURS now (not that I was counting lol)..
What's this news?? Is it a new product?? We need to know!!


----------



## Shecky504

@Eric Chong Any update on availability of the new case to purchase separately?


----------



## kdl0123

mvvRAZ said:


> Last time I covered the Fortitude briefly, this time around let's do the Iliad and Plato!
> 
> I believe I've covered both of those to some degree but this time around I'd like to do more of a side by side comparison as I believe they work as excellent complements to one another
> 
> ...


I have ordered A18s. Plato is out of my budget. 
Would you recommend Fortitude or Prudence?
My budget is under US$400.


----------



## Eric Chong

Layman1 said:


> Come on Eric, I've waited for literally 28 HOURS now (not that I was counting lol)..
> What's this news?? Is it a new product?? We need to know!!



We're still working on it!  Shall release more information when we can. 



Shecky504 said:


> @Eric Chong Any update on availability of the new case to purchase separately?



We should have more information in a week or 2. It should be available soon!


----------



## mvvRAZ

kdl0123 said:


> I have ordered A18s. Plato is out of my budget.
> Would you recommend Fortitude or Prudence?
> My budget is under US$400.


I haven’t tried the fortitude yet I’m afraid - I’ll be able to report back in a week or two


----------



## Layman1 (Jul 2, 2020)

kdl0123 said:


> I have ordered A18s. Plato is out of my budget.
> Would you recommend Fortitude or Prudence?
> My budget is under US$400.



Congratulations on the incoming flagship IEM, and welcome to the thread 
The answer to the cable question would depend on what you're looking for.

Probably the best approach would be to listen first to the A18s once it arrives; give it a couple of weeks at least to get used to the sound signature with the stock cable. 

During that time, have a think about what aspects of the sound signature you would like to modify, and how.
Once you have those answers, you can post them here and I'm sure we'll be able to steer you in the best direction 

Of course, if that all sounds like too much waiting around then you can just choose Fortitude or Prudence now of course 
@mvvRAZ  should be able to give you a comparison in a couple of weeks.

I haven't heard Fortitude, but I own the Prudence and it's an outstanding cable, not to mention a thing of beauty 

I've heard the A18s is a bit warmer, darker and with more low end presence and richness than (e.g.) the U18t, but of course still hugely detailed and spacious.
So as an off-the-cuff guess, if you wanted to continue along with that signature then Fortitude would seem the appropriate choice.

Conversely, if you wanted to tighten up the low end, whilst adding a bit more sub-bass extension and impact, increasing detail, soundstage and separation, then I suspect the Prudence is going to be more suitable for your needs. But, I haven't heard the Fortitude so I'm just going on comments I've read about it.

However, as I've said, the best approach would be to spend a couple of weeks with the A18s, give a chance for some Fortitude vs Prudence comparisons to appear hear and then make a decision that you can be fairly confident will be the right one


----------



## kdl0123

mvvRAZ said:


> I haven’t tried the fortitude yet I’m afraid - I’ll be able to report back in a week or two





Layman1 said:


> Congratulations on the incoming flagship IEM, and welcome to the thread
> The answer to the cable question would depend on what you're looking for.
> 
> Probably the best approach would be to listen first to the A18s once it arrives; give it a couple of weeks at least to get used to the sound signature with the stock cable.
> ...


 Thanks for your help. Sometime I feel hard to judge cables.
For some cable, I can hear the different and improvement in some area. (At the first try)
But there may be some flaw I won't identify until long time listening.
Most of the time I'm looking for cables that improve detail & separation. (too much detail is painful too)
Also not making the bass boomy (/too close) or vocal thin.
Btw I'll wait for my A18s and spend a couple of weeks with the stock cable.
Hopefully Eletech will release more cable in my price range for me to try out.


----------



## mvvRAZ

kdl0123 said:


> Thanks for your help. Sometime I feel hard to judge cables.
> For some cable, I can hear the different and improvement in some area. (At the first try)
> But there may be some flaw I won't identify until long time listening.
> Most of the time I'm looking for cables that improve detail & separation. (too much detail is painful too)
> ...


What kind of price are you looking for?


----------



## Layman1

mvvRAZ said:


> What kind of price are you looking for?



Under $400 (from their original post).
So, from the Eletech line-up at least, Fortitude or Prudence (subject to any new offerings which may or may not appear in the next few weeks)


----------



## Eric Chong

kdl0123 said:


> Thanks for your help. Sometime I feel hard to judge cables.
> For some cable, I can hear the different and improvement in some area. (At the first try)
> But there may be some flaw I won't identify until long time listening.
> Most of the time I'm looking for cables that improve detail & separation. (too much detail is painful too)
> ...




I believe that congratulations are in order for your new A18s! 

Now, I wholly agree with @Layman1 that you could consider spending some quality time with your IEM prior to heading into the cable rolling realm of fun.  It's good to stay stock and understand what the A18s is wholly capable of manifesting prior to looking into which direction you want to take the IEM further. 

With all things considered, I wouldn't recommend the Prudence over the Fortitude or vice versa as they both perform at the same technical levels albeit having quite a contrast in sonal characteristics.  It actually boils down to what direction you would want to pursue with the A18s - to further strengthen what it is good at or to try to compensate for the flaws. That's what made Cable rolling such a joy - endless possibilities!

I've also noticed you reside in HK, in which case Eletech products are available for audition in major HK audiophile stores and I believe you'll be able to A/B test the cables of your choice easily 
Alternatively, @mvvRAZ who has quite an indepth experience with our cables should be able provide u some cable rolling results with the A18s if you would pm him 

On that note, yes while we still have/and are working on a multitude of projects, we will take our time to fine tune and have it slowly made available in time to come. Our product releases would be likely be kept to 1-2 products a year at max so that we may have sufficient time and resources devoted to every single project and ensure its the hallmark standard of Eletech. Keep posted!


----------



## Marat Sar (Jul 2, 2020)

I had a nice long post written up, but my browser ate it, so here is the gist:

In my experience, the premium cable 64 audio provides with their high end IEMs is impossible to outdo without paying 1500+ USD for an absolutely top end aftermarket cable. I have the u18t and Fourte Noir, and the following cables: Effect Audio Eros II+, pw audio Loki 8 wire, Effect Audio Janus Dynamic, ALO Audio reference 8, Eletech Iliad.

Only the Iliad is a sidegrade, or even upgrade, to the finely balanced sound 64 audio has achieved with their high end monitors. And this should really come as a big compliment to Eletech. 

Eros II+. Janus dynamic, Loki 8 wire all totally butcher the sound. The ALO audio reference 8, which is a great cable for the price -- unlike the Eros, Janus and Loki -- is a little too "flensed" or "thinned" sounding to ultimately replace the 64 audio premium cable.

I've only had the Iliad for two days, so it's too early to make a final call, but I am impressed thus far. It legitimately improves soundstage, detail retrieval and the timbre of the lows and lower mids, without changing the sound of the monitors too much. That is: it doesn't butcher anything in that finely balanced 64 audio sound to achieve this (quite dramatic) effect.

The only thing I'm worried about is fatigue. The way it beefs up lows and lower mids does add to fatigue, but since it doesn't add _too_ much (like, say, Janus Dynamic) this could be a trade-off I can handle in the long run.

What I find especially odd about Janus, Eros and Loki, is that they actually reduce the soundstage and detail retrieval of _all_ the monitors I've tried them on, compared to the 64 audio premium cable. Which, to me, is just odd. ALO reference 8 improves in that regard, but the trade-off in reduced note thickness are too big.

The Iliad might just be the first cable I have that improves both soundstage and timbre -- though I'm still worried if this might come at the expense of adding too much fatigue.

Cables are always a trade-off and what 64 Audio have achieved with their premium cable is pretty much optimal for their monitors. Adding stuff there (timbre, soundstage, smoothness and all those things cables promise) is fun, but I really do suggest saving up for an absolute flagship cable, or not getting any. Unless you like spending money for weird cool little EQ changes you maybe enjoy for a day or too (as I sometimes do  )


----------



## mvvRAZ

Well I’ve had the opposite experience. 64’s stock cables are some of the worst I’ve come across - not only that, but the A18S comes with their pro cable, not the premium one.

imo both the fortitude and the prudence would offer a considerable upgrade


----------



## olddude

The Fortitude compared to an EA Ares ll (4-wire) is warmer on the bottom, fairly similar in the middle and a bit less trebly on the top (but not in a bad way).  Extremely well made, priced really well, and feels great when walking.  I'd be using it more, but I got a PWAudio 1960 2-wire at the same time and that has been my daily cable ever since.  Excellent cable for the price.


----------



## Eric Chong

olddude said:


> The Fortitude compared to an EA Ares ll (4-wire) is warmer on the bottom, fairly similar in the middle and a bit less trebly on the top (but not in a bad way).  Extremely well made, priced really well, and feels great when walking.  I'd be using it more, but I got a PWAudio 1960 2-wire at the same time and that has been my daily cable ever since.  Excellent cable for the price.



Thank you for your kind words buddy! Glad you're liking the Fortitude


----------



## Marat Sar (Jul 11, 2020)

So I've had about one week with the Eletech Iliad now. Source is A&K SP2000 -- IEMs are 64 audio u18t and Fourte Noir.

Hand on heart: this is the best cable I've ever heard, and the only cable to permanently replace the original cable of either one of these monitors for ne. More specifically, I've found it takes the u18t to another dimension. I can't see listening to this IEM without the Iliad any more. With the Noir it's a bit more fickle and I might find myself going back to the original 8-wire copper cable. Though the Iliad/Noir combo is HUGELY impressive, the bass might just be too much of a good thing to me -- it's just fatiguing and very pounding sometimes.

But the u18t and Iliad are a match made in heaven. Unbelievable resolution and soundstage dimensions. And the Iliad's bass boost is just what's needed for the u18 which I use with the bass shy m15 modules. In fact, I would say the u18t / Iliad / SP2000 combo is aaaaaalmost perfect. It handles about 85% of the music I throw at it without any faults. Which is very rare for me -- across genres and eras, continuous excellence. And the 15% that falls short of perfection is still hugely interesting.

The Iliad has otherworldly detail retrieval and soundstage. The build is very impressive and quite magical to behold. A muted pearly braid of Thor's hair. It looks RICH and feels soft. And, like other palladium cables I have (this seems to be a quality of palldium) it displays a strange and captivating purple lustre under direct sunlight.

Let's talk frequencies -- treble and mids are out of this world and what's most impressive. Not much in the monitor's original tuning is changed. Insane technical skills and neutral sig? Cable paradise! The only part where the Iliad interferes with neutrality is bass. It adds a non-warm, non-muddy, 100% clean boost to what sounds like sub and mid bass to me. It's amazing, liquid and fast bass, but not neutral. I'd say this is the only "moody" part of the presentation. I have trouble believing anyone would not want their monitors to have the treble and mids and soundstage capacities of the Iliad,  but the bass is a bit capricious. (Still incredible with the right monitor though)

Also, this thing has a lot of character. And that character is: MONEY. Gentlemen, it makes your music sound like gold, silver and palladium are sparkling along with every cymbal crash. Never heard anything like this in any of the cables I have (Loki 8 wire, Janus Dynamic, ALO reference 8 etc). This is the first cable I have that sounds just about precisely what you'd expect from its price. Which is very rare.

I salute you, you crazy luxury lifestyle material science bastards! I'm no cable scientist and will never have a collection big enough to call myself an expert, but from what I've heard over the last 6 years in this hobby, the Iliad is the ultimate IEM cable.

Also, the damn arrow and shield and helmet logos on the Y-split are just hella cute. They appeared silly in pics, but they're charming in real life. Everyone I've shown the cable to has commented on how cute they are.

Last comment I have -- really clever pricing from Eletech to keep this Effect Audio Code 51 competitor that many hundred dollars cheaper. I would not have gotten it otherwise, and I imagine it will be the deciding factor for many clients choosing this over the Code 51.

You might wanna make this a tradition


----------



## Deezel177

Iliad review is finally up! 

*Eletech Iliad: Treats of Troy*


----------



## olddude

Very nice review.  Certainly, Eric produces cable with a maniacal attention to detail.  Even the "low end" Fortitude I have shows lots of class.  And the case  the Illiad comes with has a lot of us asking Eric if he will sell it separately.  Hint hint, Eric.

As to what it does to/with an IEM, I am a Jonny one-note at this point, having settled firmly in love with my Zeus.  And it sounds from the review as if the Illiad would not be a good pairing with the Zeus, which has less bass and more treble than do a lot of the current group of TOTL IEMs.  Thanks much for the comparison with the 1960, which really helped me determine what the Illiad does.  I totally agree with how you describe the 1960.  Fantastic cable for an IEM that needs really good copper.  Where the Illiad sounds as if it would be good with more full-bodied IEMs that need a slight injection of space, sparkle and detail.  I bet it would make a Phantom sing.


----------



## NovaFlyer (Jul 10, 2020)

Deezel177 said:


> Iliad review is finally up!
> 
> *Eletech Iliad: Treats of Troy*
> 
> ​


Another great review.  I listened to the Iliad at CanJam NYC and loved it.  I thought it gave my Phantoms just a little extra in the trebles and better defined mids.  BTW, I use a EA Leo II as my daily cable with my Phantoms.


----------



## Deezel177

olddude said:


> Very nice review.  Certainly, Eric produces cable with a maniacal attention to detail.  Even the "low end" Fortitude I have shows lots of class.  And the case  the Illiad comes with has a lot of us asking Eric if he will sell it separately.  Hint hint, Eric.
> 
> As to what it does to/with an IEM, I am a Jonny one-note at this point, having settled firmly in love with my Zeus.  And it sounds from the review as if the Illiad would not be a good pairing with the Zeus, which has less bass and more treble than do a lot of the current group of TOTL IEMs.  Thanks much for the comparison with the 1960, which really helped me determine what the Illiad does.  I totally agree with how you describe the 1960.  Fantastic cable for an IEM that needs really good copper.  Where the Illiad sounds as if it would be good with more full-bodied IEMs that need a slight injection of space, sparkle and detail.  I bet it would make a Phantom sing.





NovaFlyer said:


> Another great review.  I listened to the Iliad at CanJam NYC and loved it.  I thought it gave my Phantoms just a little extra in the trebles and better defined mids.  BTW, I use a EA Leo II as my daily cable with my Phantoms.



Thanks so much, guys!  I've currently most enjoyed it with 64 Audio's A18s and Stealth Sonics' C9 Pro. But, just the general, musical character of the cable does make it pretty versatile anyway.


----------



## korvin12

Ordered the Iliad + Ara bundle yesterday, now the wait begins


----------



## Eric Chong

Marat Sar said:


> You might wanna make this a tradition



Thank you for your detailed review and for loving the Iliads so much! We do consider pricing our products competitively and having them priced at a region where's it holds it's own in Price-Value ratio. It will be our 'Tradition' in time to come 



Deezel177 said:


> Iliad review is finally up!


Amazing! Thanks for the detailed review dan, overwhelmed by the photography as always!  Fair point you made on the packaging, i think it's a great constructive feedback that shall allow us to improve as we grow! You have my word it'll see improvements on that for sure! 



olddude said:


> And the case the Illiad comes with has a lot of us asking Eric if he will sell it separately. Hint hint, Eric.


Hint gotten! August... Hint Hint 



korvin12 said:


> Ordered the Iliad + Ara bundle yesterday, now the wait begins



Looking forward to your impressions! Welcome to the Fam!


----------



## choisan (Jul 14, 2020)

saw from a forum, the guy bought the  Prudence  for 1 day, unable to pull out from the dap and ending up like this, still stucked inside


----------



## Eric Chong

choisan said:


> saw from a forum, the guy bought the  Prudence  for 1 day, unable to pull out from the dap and ending up like this, still stucked inside



That doesn't looks right at all. We were notified of this case earlier this morning and will be on it as soon as we received it. We'll get to the bottom of the matter for sure.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> Hint gotten! August... Hint Hint


Popped into the thread to see the anwser to my question already exists.

Not looking for any cables currently (But those reviews have been tempting me), but that case would be great.


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> Popped into the thread to see the anwser to my question already exists.
> 
> Not looking for any cables currently (But those reviews have been tempting me), but that case would be great.



Indeed! We've been hearing all the requests for the Companion Case that comes with Eletech higher range of cables. Please keep posted, we've gotten our hands on a piece of amazing leather and will be releasing a limited run of it in August ; amongst others


----------



## lumdicks

What a perfect match of Prudence with Dita Dream XLS, both the look and sound!


----------



## Eric Chong

lumdicks said:


> What a perfect match of Prudence with Dita Dream XLS, both the look and sound!



They do look great together! How's the sound synergy like? I haven't had gotten my hands on a XLS ; Been meaning to get one!


----------



## lumdicks

Eric Chong said:


> They do look great together! How's the sound synergy like? I haven't had gotten my hands on a XLS ; Been meaning to get one!


I think XLS only works well with copper wire. I used 1960s two wires previously and it worked great, but with Prudence it is even better with extended but yet smooth treble. Bass of XLS is not deep but quality is good, and Prudence tightens the bass without affecting it's signature mid, that's why I said they are perfect match in look and sound.


----------



## Deferenz

Has anyone paired the Iliad with the LX? I’d be interested to know if they go well together.


----------



## Skyfall806

Deferenz said:


> Has anyone paired the Iliad with the LX? I’d be interested to know if they go well together.


Interested too. I am also curious to see how the lliad compares with the leonidas ii 8 wire.


----------



## Eric Chong

Deferenz said:


> Has anyone paired the Iliad with the LX? I’d be interested to know if they go well together.





Skyfall806 said:


> Interested too. I am also curious to see how the lliad compares with the leonidas ii 8 wire.



I believe @SeeSax have the above configuration going on! You guys can pm him for more info on how it goes


----------



## SeeSax

Eric Chong said:


> I believe @SeeSax have the above configuration going on! You guys can pm him for more info on how it goes



I am afraid I am not much help, sadly. I just sold my Legend X! But Iliad lives happily on my Thummim and I find it to be spectacular. On Legend X, I always shifted toward more traditional silver cables. I actually discussed this with Eric and tried the Plato after his recommendation and loved that. It provided a sense of air that the Legend X can benefit from. Iliad is an incredible, highly resolving cable, but Legend X doesn't need any bass enhancement in my opinion. 

Regarding Leo 8w, I have a Leo/Cleo 8w and the Iliad has outstanding ergonomics and build quality in comparison. Both are great cables, you really cannot go wrong. But the sound quality you get out of Iliad in a 4w design with those custom hardware details is at the top of my list. 

-Collin-


----------



## Eric Chong

SeeSax said:


> I just sold my Legend X! But Iliad lives happily on my Thummim



Oho! I didn't know you've since upgraded into the Thummim!  Congrats bro, that's some good stuff!


----------



## blazinblazin

Do you have pentaconn ear connector for your cable?


----------



## mvvRAZ

blazinblazin said:


> Do you have pentaconn ear connector for your cable?


I think they can probably procure it for you considering it's Pentaconn that makes all the parts for them


----------



## Eric Chong

blazinblazin said:


> Do you have pentaconn ear connector for your cable?



Yes we do have some limited supplies of the Pentaconnear Connector


----------



## blazinblazin

Eric Chong said:


> Yes we do have some limited supplies of the Pentaconnear Connector


I am thinking of Fortitude but 8 wire.


----------



## Eric Chong

blazinblazin said:


> I am thinking of Fortitude but 8 wire.



Unfortunately we do not craft 8 wires at the moment, We're looking to do a slight redesign hardware for 8 wires but that'll be a project for later on! Meanwhile, we may have something coming up that will pique your interest! Keep posted!


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> Unfortunately we do not craft 8 wires at the moment, We're looking to do a slight redesign hardware for 8 wires but that'll be a project for later on! Meanwhile, we may have something coming up that will pique your interest! Keep posted!


Any plans to fill put the space between Prudence and Plato? There's a lot of room and price points to try out some new stuff and with that epic hardware, it's hard to not want to dip my toes in the Eletech pool!


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> Any plans to fill put the space between Prudence and Plato? There's a lot of room and price points to try out some new stuff and with that epic hardware, it's hard to not want to dip my toes in the Eletech pool!



You bet! It's never our intention to go flagships after flagships and pushing price points higher and higher endlessly (if that's even possible at all) but to offer a complete repertoire of cables at different price points allowing users to have a diverse but comprehensive Eletech experience regardless of which segment they are playing in.


----------



## mvvRAZ

KuroKitsu said:


> Any plans to fill put the space between Prudence and Plato? There's a lot of room and price points to try out some new stuff and with that epic hardware, it's hard to not want to dip my toes in the Eletech pool!


Someone's asking the right questions..


----------



## Deferenz

SeeSax said:


> I am afraid I am not much help, sadly. I just sold my Legend X! But Iliad lives happily on my Thummim and I find it to be spectacular. On Legend X, I always shifted toward more traditional silver cables. I actually discussed this with Eric and tried the Plato after his recommendation and loved that. It provided a sense of air that the Legend X can benefit from. Iliad is an incredible, highly resolving cable, but Legend X doesn't need any bass enhancement in my opinion.
> 
> Regarding Leo 8w, I have a Leo/Cleo 8w and the Iliad has outstanding ergonomics and build quality in comparison. Both are great cables, you really cannot go wrong. But the sound quality you get out of Iliad in a 4w design with those custom hardware details is at the top of my list.
> 
> -Collin-


I am currently using the Thor Silver II+ with my LX. It sounds good, but the curious in me is always looking for the next level up. I also find that the No.5 is also a nice fit and so perhaps a copper cable could also be considered.


----------



## mvvRAZ

On the topic of correct questions... 





All I’m allowed to say is that this ain’t the LE case...


----------



## ctop

That's a beautiful case!


----------



## blazinblazin

Eric Chong said:


> Unfortunately we do not craft 8 wires at the moment, We're looking to do a slight redesign hardware for 8 wires but that'll be a project for later on! Meanwhile, we may have something coming up that will pique your interest! Keep posted!


Interesting. I will wait and see.


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> On the topic of correct questions...
> 
> 
> All I’m allowed to say is that this ain’t the LE case...



🤭🤭🤭


----------



## Eric Chong




----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


>



Highly anticipating!!!


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> Highly anticipating!!!



If this piqued your interest, you should see what we have teased for the coming Friday 

PS: Its 2 different things


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> If this piqued your interest, you should see what we have teased for the coming Friday
> 
> PS: Its 2 different things


Eric: Hey guess what guys? New thing! 

*Everyone gets excited*

Eric: It's 2 things now and one is sooner rather than later! 

*Eletech thread implodes*


----------



## olddude

So Eric has two things this week and Jack Vang has two things next week.  The world is falling apart but hey, we get new things!


----------



## Eric Chong

olddude said:


> So Eric has two things this week and Jack Vang has two things next week.  The world is falling apart but hey, we get new things!



We were all planning for the launch for the next weekend in HK (HKAV Show) , however we were bummed out due to travel restrictions as HK has a resurgence of Covid cases


----------



## mvvRAZ

olddude said:


> So Eric has two things this week and Jack Vang has two things next week.  The world is falling apart but hey, we get new things!


Pretty sure EE will be releasing a third IEM too. The three triangles in their ads kinda point to that


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> Pretty sure EE will be releasing a third IEM too. The three triangles in their ads kinda point to that



Im seeing a "Odin" , a "Hero", a third one would probably a figure from the underworld? (If there's a third one). Anyhoo, proper exciting stuffs!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Im seeing a "Odin" , a "Hero", a third one would probably a figure from the underworld? (If there's a third one). Anyhoo, proper exciting stuffs!


Good point, that would make sense. Would be a pretty cool release either way!


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> We were all planning for the launch for the next weekend in HK (HKAV Show) , however we were bummed out due to travel restrictions as HK has a resurgence of Covid cases


That's a real shame Eric. Would have been nice to do a proper launch with people having the opportunity to try it out straight away.


----------



## named name

Eric Chong said:


> We were all planning for the launch for the next weekend in HK (HKAV Show) , however we were bummed out due to travel restrictions as HK has a resurgence of Covid cases



I was also looking forward to the HKAV show when it was announced to proceed in late June(?), had even planned to take a day off work to attend. Unfortunately with the outbreak resurgence, it is best that we all revert back to stricter social distancing. Still, I am sure all of us in HK are looking forward to seeing (and hearing!) all the new launches in the coming weeks (months?)!


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> If this piqued your interest, you should see what we have teased for the coming Friday
> 
> PS: Its 2 different things



BuyBuyBuy


----------



## Eric Chong

named name said:


> I was also looking forward to the HKAV show when it was announced to proceed in late June(?), had even planned to take a day off work to attend. Unfortunately with the outbreak resurgence, it is best that we all revert back to stricter social distancing. Still, I am sure all of us in HK are looking forward to seeing (and hearing!) all the new launches in the coming weeks (months?)!



I hear things are getting bad over there.  Do stay safe buddy.  It's a shame we couldn't head over to hang out but safety's what matters eh? 

Hang in there man! 



korvin12 said:


> BuyBuyBuy



Chill out bro


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> I hear things are getting bad over there.  Do stay safe buddy.  It's a shame we couldn't head over to hang out but safety's what matters eh?
> 
> Hang in there man!
> 
> ...


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> I hear things are getting bad over there.  Do stay safe buddy.  It's a shame we couldn't head over to hang out but safety's what matters eh?
> 
> Hang in there man!
> 
> ...


To this date Eric is the only manufacturer that stops me from purchasing his stuff... I’d have another 1-2 Iliads and a Plato if he hadn’t pulled the breaks on my buys


----------



## Eric Chong (Jul 30, 2020)

mvvRAZ said:


> To this date Eric is the only manufacturer that stops me from purchasing his stuff... I’d have another 1-2 Iliads and a Plato if he hadn’t pulled the breaks on my buys



Hahaha, that prudence has benefitted you in the long haul ain't it?  Talk about a balanced gears collection with many great IEMs & accompanying cables rather than too much cables and too few IEMs! 

Edit : I'm not referring to the Eletech "Prudence"" lol!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Hahaha, that prudence has benefitted you in the long haul ain't it?  Talk about a balanced gears collection with many great IEMs & accompanying cables rather than too much cables and too few IEMs!
> 
> Edit : I'm not referring to the Eletech "Prudence"" lol!


It sure has and my thumb is hovering over that full collection photo you aren’t letting me post!

this thread should go full mob on Eric so he lets me share some pics of the new stuff, just sayin’


----------



## KuroKitsu

olddude said:


> So Eric has two things this week and Jack Vang has two things next week.  The world is falling apart but hey, we get new things!


But is the world really falling apart if we got our favourite iems enjoying our music? Plus new things!



mvvRAZ said:


> Pretty sure EE will be releasing a third IEM too. The three triangles in their ads kinda point to that


@Eric Chong any chance of a third surprise now that Michael has introduced that bogeyman?


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> full collection photo


Im pretending not to see this message this until August 14th 🙈



KuroKitsu said:


> @Eric Chong any chance of a third surprise now that Michael has introduced that bogeyman?



Do you mean EE? It could be a possible for a third one for sure, their unveil is in a week so we'll see! 

For Eletech though, our surprises in store stop at 2. The final tease will be posted sometime today


----------



## Sifo

I haven't made a cable purchase in almost 2 years but I'm very excited and hopeful for what Eletech has coming..


----------



## Eric Chong




----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> Do you mean EE? It could be a possible for a third one for sure, their unveil is in a week so we'll see!
> 
> For Eletech though, our surprises in store stop at 2. The final tease will be posted sometime today


Haha for both Electech and EE. 2 is still better than one though.


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> Haha for both Electech and EE. 2 is still better than one though.



I'm usually rather cautious on releasing multiple products together but in this case yeah, 2 is definitely better than 1


----------



## ezekiel77

Hey ho, what's this?


----------



## kdl0123

mvvRAZ said:


> It sure has and my thumb is hovering over that full collection photo you aren’t letting me post!
> 
> this thread should go full mob on Eric so he lets me share some pics of the new stuff, just sayin’


._. Its seems there is a new cable pair well with a18s.
Maybe share the sound signature without naming it. XD


----------



## ryanjsoo

In response to the teasers that have been popping up, here are some first thoughts on Eric's new mystery cable - paired with the Lime Ears Aether R and Hyla CE-5. 

First thing's first, it's clear this isn't an entry-level performance and I was quite happy to have guestimated Eric's asking price quite closely. In listening, bass stands out promptly, being powerful and deeply extended with a very defined rumble. The midrange also draws attention, with its high vocal definition. This is not to be mistaken as suggesting the cable is dry or thinned out, rather the presentation portrays a sense of wetness and great refinement albeit with enhanced contrast.To finish it off, the top-end is airy and the stage layered and multi-dimensional with clean transients. 

I'm looking forward to the official launch and more details coming to light, stay tuned for more soon


----------



## mvvRAZ

kdl0123 said:


> ._. Its seems there is a new cable pair well with a18s.
> Maybe share the sound signature without naming it. XD


I’ll be typing up proper impressions, but as a simpler version of what Ryan said, warm and thiccccc


----------



## korvin12

Wonder if the new cable suits EE Phantom or Zeus?


----------



## mvvRAZ

korvin12 said:


> Wonder if the new cable suits EE Phantom or Zeus?


I have a phantom coming soon so I’ll be able to let you know about that


----------



## KuroKitsu

korvin12 said:


> Wonder if the new cable suits EE Phantom or Zeus?


@mvvRAZ said TLDR: Warm and thicc, so I'd say Zeus. Phantom really doesnt need more of either. For my tastes at least, the Phantom needs Palladium.


----------



## cr3ativ3

mvvRAZ said:


> Pretty sure EE will be releasing a third IEM too. The three triangles in their ads kinda point to that


the 3 triangles are a symbol from Odin ( the mythology god not the iem  ) but looks like there is an bravado mk2 also coming


----------



## mvvRAZ

cr3ativ3 said:


> the 3 triangles are a symbol from Odin ( the mythology god not the iem  ) but looks like there is an bravado mk2 also coming


Yeah while my audio is on point my mythology and history are weak AF


----------



## cr3ativ3

mvvRAZ said:


> Yeah while my audio is on point my mythology and history are weak AF


 audio is more important anyway ( at least here  )


----------



## ryanjsoo

KuroKitsu said:


> @mvvRAZ said TLDR: Warm and thicc, so I'd say Zeus. Phantom really doesnt need more of either. For my tastes at least, the Phantom needs Palladium.



Just gave it a go with the Phantom, hard to know what will suit this earphone as I've been surprised in the past. A good match IMO, the bass is physical and voluminous for sure. However, I feel the midrange is benefited by the added contrast, openness and definition.The top-end also appears more sparkly and open. I wouldn't say the entire presentation is warm and thick, mostly just the bass on the earphones I've tested with. Sure is satisfying though


----------



## ahossam

I am very much enjoying my Noble Sultan pair with Eletech Plato.

But I find that the Plato 2 pin connector is a bit loose compared to the Sultan stock cable, is there anything I can do to make it more snug and fit? Simple fix that I can do, maybe like bent the pin inwards or something like that?


----------



## Eric Chong (Aug 3, 2020)

ahossam said:


> I am very much enjoying my Noble Sultan pair with Eletech Plato.
> 
> But I find that the Plato 2 pin connector is a bit loose compared to the Sultan stock cable, is there anything I can do to make it more snug and fit? Simple fix that I can do, maybe like bent the pin inwards or something like that?




Heyy buddy,

I've just replied your pm but i'll post it here as well for clarity 

Thank you for your kind support of our brand and products and for taking the time to write in to us! We're psyched to hear that you're enjoying the Plato with the Sultan!

Meanwhile the 2 Pins are meant to be 0.78mm, however due to some errant pins in the market with cables pins being larger than 0.78 that caused your IEMs female sockets to be enlarged hence the 0.78mm pins on your iems will feel slightly loose. Which iem cable were you using prior or tested with?

I would not recommend to bending the pins as it would likely damage the pins.

-Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

ahossam said:


> I am very much enjoying my Noble Sultan pair with Eletech Plato.
> 
> But I find that the Plato 2 pin connector is a bit loose compared to the Sultan stock cable, is there anything I can do to make it more snug and fit? Simple fix that I can do, maybe like bent the pin inwards or something like that?


Noble sockets are infamous for being quite terrible. I haven’t owned a Noble IEM that hasn’t had faulty sockets of some kind - the worst part is that they refuse to service them under warranty once you’ve used any kind of aftermarket cable with them


----------



## ahossam

I exclusively use the stock cable with Sultan, its relatively new so I didn't use any aftermarket cable with Sultan until Plato arrived.

Generally the loose is not that bad, but compared to the stock cable, Plato 2 pins connector is definitely a bit loose.

Maybe I am just feel a little bit annoyed that I can't get snug fit with Plato like I can get with the stock cable, after feeling that Plato was a perfect match for Sultan according to my personal taste.


----------



## mvvRAZ

ahossam said:


> I exclusively use the stock cable with Sultan, its relatively new so I didn't use any aftermarket cable with Sultan until Plato arrived.
> 
> Generally the loose is not that bad, but compared to the stock cable, Plato 2 pins connector is definitely a bit loose.
> 
> Maybe I am just feel a little bit annoyed that I can't get snug fit with Plato like I can get with the stock cable, after feeling that Plato was a perfect match for Sultan according to my personal taste.


The issue here is Noble’s sockets imo. I’ve tried over 10 Eletech cables on dozens of IEMs without a single one being off spec, while I haven’t tried a Noble IEM with up to spec sockets lol


----------



## Eric Chong

A certain fam of ours took Eletech out for a golfing trip


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> A certain fam of ours took Eletech out for a golfing trip



That case looks very familiar... now, where did I see it before?


----------



## discotexx

Yay... Looks like I will make myself a nice present for birthday on August 14th.


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> That case looks very familiar... now, where did I see it before?



What the photos fails to capture is the Black accents on the Wine Red colour. It boggles me but i've failed to capture that detail into actual photos as well!


----------



## JerryX

Eric Chong said:


> What the photos fails to capture is the Black accents on the Wine Red colour. It boggles me but i've failed to capture that detail into actual photos as well!


Hmmm I am pretty sure someone was trying to imply something. Interesting.


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> What the photos fails to capture is the Black accents on the Wine Red colour. It boggles me but i've failed to capture that detail into actual photos as well!



How about now, Eric?  Still using my phone but at a different angle.  And, btw, whatever is inside of this case, the best pair up with Legend X I heard out of all the cables I tested to date


----------



## NovaFlyer

twister6 said:


> How about now, Eric?  Still using my phone but at a different angle.  And, btw, whatever is inside of this case, the best pair up with Legend X I heard out of all the cables I tested to date



For a $100 I'll take what's in case#3.   What's inside???


----------



## mvvRAZ

twister6 said:


> How about now, Eric?  Still using my phone but at a different angle.  And, btw, whatever is inside of this case, the best pair up with Legend X I heard out of all the cables I tested to date


I was actually imagining it would go much better with your U18t. The LX to my ears is pretty warm and dark as is


----------



## korvin12

Fingers crossed, I hope its sound phenomenal with EE Odin


----------



## discotexx

Whatever is in the case, is it less than 800 bucks!?


----------



## Wyville

NovaFlyer said:


> For a $100 I'll take what's in case#3.   What's inside???


It is... It is...


----------



## mvvRAZ

This thread is littered with prophets I’m outta here....


----------



## cr3ativ3

twister6 said:


> How about now, Eric?  Still using my phone but at a different angle.  And, btw, whatever is inside of this case, the best pair up with Legend X I heard out of all the cables I tested to date


what cable is that ?


----------



## kdl0123

cr3ativ3 said:


> what cable is that ?


It seems to be a cable release on 14/8.
It also seems that reviewer already get their sample😭


----------



## cr3ativ3

kdl0123 said:


> It seems to be a cable release on 14/8.
> It also seems that reviewer already get their sample😭


“Best match for legend x” .. I need that 😅


----------



## twister6

cr3ativ3 said:


> “Best match for legend x” .. I need that 😅



I'm honestly not being a d!k lol!!! just by request of Eric/Eletech was asked not to share details yet until the official announcement which I believe is in less than a week.  But I did want to mention, based on my quest to turn LX into a more balanced IEM, I was impressed with this pair up.  There are some other great cable matches with LX, but this one will also stand out with its price/performance ratio.


----------



## cr3ativ3

twister6 said:


> I'm honestly not being a d!k lol!!! just by request of Eric/Eletech was asked not to share details yet until the official announcement which I believe is in less than a week.  But I did want to mention, based on my quest to turn LX into a more balanced IEM, I was impressed with this pair up.  There are some other great cable matches with LX, but this one will also stand out with its price/performance ratio.


when you are allowed to , gimme the name please


----------



## mvvRAZ

@Eric Chong has finally allowed me to share some impressions with y'all, and tomorrow will be the official unveiling of this magnificent son of a * 

I hinted at a new Eletech release in quite a few chats and groups, and the first question I received *every single time* was whether it's going to be yet another 2000$ ultra flagship - I was deviously happy to say it's not even close to that. What I love about Eletech, and I've been quite vocal about that since the conception of the company, is that they give equal love to all their releases, and each one has an elaborate, unique and independent design while adhering to a larger design philosophy that they've laid out with the three schools. 

Eletech absolutely outdid themselves with their new release, to the point where Pentaconn almost dropped them due to the complexity of the design of the split - I'm extremely glad however that they managed to pull it off, as it looks outrageously cool while maintaining the hardware quality that I've been gushing over since the very beginning. To this day I haven't come across a cable brand with this level of consistency in their hardware manufacturing. I suppose that's more of a praise to Pentaconn than Eletech, but hey, kudos to them for picking a quality supplier. I'll discuss the design further tomorrow and post some photos once it's been officially unveiled 

I'm guessing if you're on this thread you're kinda past the whole cable debate, so I'll dive straight into it - Eletech's new release is definitely what I'd classify as a warm cable, bordering on slightly dark. I'm assuming you've guessed the material at this point, but what I found unique about cable XXXXX is that it is actually shaves off a little from the upper midrange while leaving the middle and upper treble as is - that way it doesn't suffocate the IEM and retains the treble extension that has become absolutely key to me enjoying a set. 

In terms of intangibles, I'd say the most defining characteristic is the texture/thickness it adds to the mix - I absolutely loved how it pairs with my A18S and LE Phantom which are both on the thinner side compared to my other IEMs. It also provides a slightly better separation (nothing close to the monstrosity that is the Plato in that respect however), but it significantly enhances the soundstage width. I generally see this cable as a good pairing for brighter, upper-midrange-forward IEMs - some combinations that I'm envisioning would be great without having tried them would be the Campfire Ara, their Solaris SE and 2020, the U18t and the IER Z1R. I'm leaving the Odin out because I'll be able to let you know about that pairing as early as next week in my Odin review! 

Unfortunately this post isn't followed by a dope photo of a dope cable but I'll be able to post photos of the full lineup as early as tomorrow!! 

Happy listening boys


----------



## Wes S

mvvRAZ said:


> @Eric Chong has finally allowed me to share some impressions with y'all, and tomorrow will be the official unveiling of this magnificent son of a *
> 
> I hinted at a new Eletech release in quite a few chats and groups, and the first question I received *every single time* was whether it's going to be yet another 2000$ ultra flagship - I was deviously happy to say it's not even close to that. What I love about Eletech, and I've been quite vocal about that since the conception of the company, is that they give equal love to all their releases, and each one has an elaborate, unique and independent design while adhering to a larger design philosophy that they've laid out with the three schools.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the cable I have been waiting for, to pair with my K10U.  I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Layman1

mvvRAZ said:


> @Eric Chong has finally allowed me to share some impressions with y'all, and tomorrow will be the official unveiling of this magnificent son of a *
> 
> I hinted at a new Eletech release in quite a few chats and groups, and the first question I received *every single time* was whether it's going to be yet another 2000$ ultra flagship - I was deviously happy to say it's not even close to that. What I love about Eletech, and I've been quite vocal about that since the conception of the company, is that they give equal love to all their releases, and each one has an elaborate, unique and independent design while adhering to a larger design philosophy that they've laid out with the three schools.
> 
> ...



I just got a Solaris 2020, and I'm already wondering what cable might be a good complement for it 
Despite the fact that I've only had it a few hours and haven't even burned it in yet


----------



## discotexx

@Eric Chong Count me in, I‘ll buy one!


----------



## Layman1

mvvRAZ said:


> @Eric Chong has finally allowed me to share some impressions with y'all, and tomorrow will be the official unveiling of this magnificent son of a *
> 
> I hinted at a new Eletech release in quite a few chats and groups, and the first question I received *every single time* was whether it's going to be yet another 2000$ ultra flagship - I was deviously happy to say it's not even close to that. What I love about Eletech, and I've been quite vocal about that since the conception of the company, is that they give equal love to all their releases, and each one has an elaborate, unique and independent design while adhering to a larger design philosophy that they've laid out with the three schools.
> 
> ...



I just noticed the "Lonely Eletech Prudence" in your signature, haha.
If it's MMCX, I have two new IEMs that can offer it a potential home


----------



## mvvRAZ

Layman1 said:


> I just noticed the "Lonely Eletech Prudence" in your signature, haha.
> If it's MMCX, I have two new IEMs that can offer it a potential home


You want me to sell you my Prudence or you want me to buy your IEMs?  

Which ones do you have, I'm esp interested in a 2020 Andro right now but I don't wanna pay full retail haha


----------



## Layman1

mvvRAZ said:


> You want me to sell you my Prudence or you want me to buy your IEMs?
> 
> Which ones do you have, I'm esp interested in a 2020 Andro right now but I don't wanna pay full retail haha



It was more of a 'buying the Prudence' idea unfortunately   
Will PM you about this


----------



## ctop

mvvRAZ said:


> @Eric Chong has finally allowed me to share some impressions with y'all, and tomorrow will be the official unveiling of this magnificent son of a *
> 
> I hinted at a new Eletech release in quite a few chats and groups, and the first question I received *every single time* was whether it's going to be yet another 2000$ ultra flagship - I was deviously happy to say it's not even close to that. What I love about Eletech, and I've been quite vocal about that since the conception of the company, is that they give equal love to all their releases, and each one has an elaborate, unique and independent design while adhering to a larger design philosophy that they've laid out with the three schools.
> 
> ...


Cool! As I have a U18t coming in a week. Excited about this new cable.


----------



## Layman1

Would be interested to know how this new mystery cable compares with the Fortitude, if anyone has experience/knowledge of both?


----------



## Eric Chong (Aug 13, 2020)

Catching some time in the Forums before i get bogged down with the BIG UNVEIL tomorrow ~!!



korvin12 said:


> Fingers crossed, I hope its sound phenomenal with EE Odin



I've heard multiple impressions that it does phenomenally but hey, i've not tried it out myself personally. Besides, everybody listens differently so yeah, hope you get to try both products soon! Definitely do let me know bro! 



discotexx said:


> @Eric Chong Count me in, I‘ll buy one!


Man, Thanks for the vote of confidence but you haven't even seen the product yet!  We'll speak after the unveiling tomorrow! 



Layman1 said:


> Would be interested to know how this new mystery cable compares with the Fortitude, if anyone has experience/knowledge of both?



A whole realm of difference imho, but we'll leave that to users feedbacks 

PS @mvvRAZ basically owns a complete repertoire of Eletech cables, he'll be able to advise you i reckon!


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Catching some time in the Forums before i get bogged down with the BIG UNVEIL tomorrow ~!!


All the best for tomorrow!


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> Catching some time in the Forums before i get bogged down with the BIG UNVEIL tomorrow ~!!



Best of luck! Can't wait to read


----------



## 8481

I’ll make a guess that it’s a copper/silver hybrid named Apollo (God of music, arts, prophesy, knowledge and enlightenment) at $799 ish? 

Btw good luck Eric!


----------



## Deezel177

Eric Chong said:


> Catching some time in the Forums before i get bogged down with the BIG UNVEIL tomorrow ~!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_“Everybody listens differently”_ is gonna be a very important thing to remember the next couple days...


----------



## Deferenz

twister6 said:


> How about now, Eric?  Still using my phone but at a different angle.  And, btw, whatever is inside of this case, the best pair up with Legend X I heard out of all the cables I tested to date


Best pair up with the Legend X? You now have my full attention 😃


----------



## twister6

Deferenz said:


> Best pair up with the Legend X? You now have my full attention 😃



With price/performance ratio factored in   And this is based on what I'm hearing, since Daniel already pointed out "_everybody listens differently_".


----------



## Deferenz

twister6 said:


> With price/performance ratio factored in   And this is based on what I'm hearing, since Daniel already pointed out "_everybody listens differently_".


Very true, and I get what you’re saying about price/performance ratio. 

It is now launch day the 14th here in the UK and so I’m expecting the big reveal any second now...😁


----------



## NovaFlyer

Something to look forward to tomorrow after I get home from work, and of course while having a proper beverage. 🥃  Maybe a Balvenie Peated Cask to read the forum, smokey and sweet.

I'm sure the new cable will be another winner...been enjoying my Prudence with my Solaris OG.


----------



## ryanjsoo

Layman1 said:


> Would be interested to know how this new mystery cable compares with the Fortitude, if anyone has experience/knowledge of both?



Was actually just in the process of comparison! Here're my thoughts:

The mystery cable still immediately provides more range and dynamism with its sound. It offers a deeper reaching low-end and a more powerful bass in general. The Fortitude is a bit faster in the mid-bass on the contrary. The midrange is drier on the Fortitude and a bit more laid-back, the mystery cable being much more defined and cleaner in tone. Its vocals are larger, wetter and more powerful. The mystery cable has a more organic treble, having more body and a sharper transient response. The Fortitude is thinner in body and less detailed but a little more forward. The mystery cable has a much wider soundstage and more headroom. It has better localisation and sounds more stable in general.

After spending more time with this cable, I'm really loving the midrange, as it is both defined and dense, it gives the cable wide synergy.


----------



## blazinblazin

Socrates

https://elementechnology.com/collections/school-of-athens-series/products/socrates


----------



## Eric Chong (Aug 14, 2020)

blazinblazin said:


> Socrates
> 
> https://elementechnology.com/collections/school-of-athens-series/products/socrates



How is it that you guys got there before i officially posted in Head-Fi lol!

Since you guys have gotten all the info, imma share some pics courtesy of @ryanjsoo


----------



## ezekiel77 (Aug 14, 2020)

It's lunch day, I mean launch day!

I've spent some time with the mysterious cable and come out mightily impressed. Like a few others have said, it's a warm cable with excellent bass extension and physicality. When the bass hits, wowza. But with that said the bass doesn't bog down the signature, for it is balanced with a slight vocal-forward presentation, better treble definition and a very, very clean stage. The separation and layering is amazing in this cable, and you hear every detail quite clearly.

Note definition and resolution is enhanced, particularly in the mids, attacking and decaying with clean edges. But the meatiness in the notes prevail with a nice flow from one to the next. To put it in a few words this new cable is musical and refined. And for the asking price, well, you can't expect any less.

PS. BTW since the photos are out, lemme just say the splitter design is out of this world.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eletech is love Eletech is life


----------



## Eric Chong

NovaFlyer said:


> Something to look forward to tomorrow after I get home from work, and of course while having a proper beverage. 🥃  Maybe a Balvenie Peated Cask to read the forum, smokey and sweet.
> 
> I'm sure the new cable will be another winner...been enjoying my Prudence with my Solaris OG.



Excellent taste! Balvenie Doublewood has been my all-time favourites as well! 



mvvRAZ said:


> Eletech is love Eletech is life



A nice family portrait! <3


----------



## Wes S (Aug 14, 2020)

Eric Chong said:


> How is it that you guys got there before i officially posted in Head-Fi lol!
> 
> Since you guys have gotten all the info, imma share some pics courtesy of @ryanjsoo


Really digging the black and that splitter!  This is my next cable no doubt, and one I can afford at that.  Bravo!


----------



## chaiyuta

How many options does 4.4 mm plug have? Gold Plated plug and...


----------



## cr3ativ3

Eric Chong said:


> How is it that you guys got there before i officially posted in Head-Fi lol!
> 
> Since you guys have gotten all the info, imma share some pics courtesy of @ryanjsoo


do you decalre low value item , if i order directly at your page ?


----------



## mvvRAZ

chaiyuta said:


> How many options does 4.4 mm plug have? Gold Plated plug and...


It’s just the one 




cr3ativ3 said:


> do you decalre low value item , if i order directly at your page ?


pm them about it, it’s best not to ask stuff about that in public


----------



## cr3ativ3

mvvRAZ said:


> It’s just the one
> 
> 
> 
> pm them about it, it’s best not to ask stuff about that in public


yeah right ...


----------



## 8481

This sounds like it might be great with the VE8.


----------



## Eric Chong

8481 said:


> This sounds like it might be great with the VE8.



The midrange should be extremely seductive with this combi ... i reckon


----------



## doctorjuggles

Looks fantastic Eric - that would match amazingly well aesthetically with the limited edition ERLKöNIG!


----------



## Deezel177

8481 said:


> This sounds like it might be great with the VE8.





Eric Chong said:


> The midrange should be extremely seductive with this combi ... i reckon



It pairs *really* well with the EVE 20, for what it's worth.


----------



## 8481

Deezel177 said:


> It pairs *really* well with the EVE 20, for what it's worth.



I just got a Thummim and planning on getting a R8, my wallet isn’t ready 😢


----------



## Deezel177

8481 said:


> I just got a Thummim and planning on getting a R8, my wallet isn’t ready 😢



Haha, don't worry about it. I'm sure it'll do the Thummim just fine.


----------



## chaiyuta

mvvRAZ said:


> It’s just the one







Based on your picture,  There are 4.4mm Gold Plated plug and another one 4.4mm Silver-color Plated plug.


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> How is it that you guys got there before i officially posted in Head-Fi lol!
> 
> Since you guys have gotten all the info, imma share some pics courtesy of @ryanjsoo


Very good looking cable @Eric Chong ! Looking forward to pairing it with the FitEar C435 🤗


----------



## Eric Chong (Aug 14, 2020)

Kiats said:


> Very good looking cable @Eric Chong ! Looking forward to pairing it with the FitEar C435 🤗



Thank you !  Socrates for your Fitear will be ready soon, looking forward to the synergy with Fitear ~


----------



## NaittsirK

I would really appreciate some impressions regarding Solaris pair up!


----------



## ezekiel77 (Aug 15, 2020)

8481 said:


> This sounds like it might be great with the VE8.


I can confirm that. Socrates sounds simply spellbinding with VE8 in the vocal front. I've been listening to this combo for the last few days. Smooth, silky, seductive, upfront vocals male and female, with no grain at all. Take a listen to Bruce Springsteen's "Paradise", Johnny Cash's "Hurt", and the new one "Exile" by Taylor Swift and Bon Iver and feel them tapping into your emotional core. Sent chills down my spine.

Does great with the other parts of the spectrum as well but the vocals are the highlight. I've been pairing VE8 with Leonidas II but this is turning out to be a new favorite.


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Thank you !  Socrates for your Fitear will be ready soon, looking forward to the synergy with Fitear ~



Hahah! Glad to hear that. 

As I always say, the artistry of a cable maker goes beyond the base material of the cable: true talent and dedication is taking a material and bringing out the best in it. 

I look forward to it!


----------



## Wes S

ezekiel77 said:


> I can confirm that. Socrates sounds simply spellbinding with VE8 in the vocal front. I've been listening to this combo for the last few days. Smooth, silky, seductive, upfront vocals male and female, with no grain at all. Take a listen to Bruce Springsteen's "Paradise", Johnny Cash's "Hurt", and the new one "Exile" by Taylor Swift and Bon Iver and feel them tapping into your emotional core. Sent chills down my spine.
> 
> Does great with the other parts of the spectrum as well but the vocals are the highlight. I've been pairing VE8 with Leonidas II but this is turning out to be a new favorite.


That is my endgame pairing, and what I am currently saving up for.  Thanks for confirming the synergy.


----------



## Eric Chong

Wes S said:


> That is my endgame pairing, and what I am currently saving up for.  Thanks for confirming the synergy.



You have a great endgame IEM there, the VE8 has been one of my favourites and comfortably sits at top of my list of gears even in current industry standards.


----------



## Kiats

The Plato paired with Final A8000 and playing off Sony ZX507. Streaming lossless music off QQMusic. Awesome combo.


----------



## JerryX (Aug 15, 2020)

Just received the new limited "Stratus Grey" leather case from Eletech. Everyone wanted to grab their cases when they first launched Iliad and Plato, include me. Kudos to you guys for hearing us out and made our requests come true.

It comes with a nice box, serves as a good protection and definitely contributes to the scratch-free surface. Same design as the case comes with Iliad. One of the best case for iem! I love the YKK zipper and the leather texture. You could immediately tell that the cowhide is top-notch!

It is grey, but presents a slight bluish color under different lighting conditions. Most importantly, it Is rather low-profile, which is great.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> The Plato paired with Final A8000 and playing off Sony ZX507. Streaming lossless music off QQMusic. Awesome combo.



Heheh I can imagine the detail level and resolution to be at insane levels there.  

PS : Nice Sony DAP! 



JerryX said:


> Just received the new limited "Stratus Grey" leather case from Eletech. Everyone wanted to grab their cases when they first launched Iliad and Plato, include me. Kudos to you guys for hearing us out and made our requests come true.
> 
> It comes with a nice box, serves as a good protection and definitely contributes to the scratch-free surface. Same design as the case comes with Iliad. One of the best case for iem! I love the YKK zipper and the leather texture. You could immediately tell that the cowhide is top-notch!
> 
> It is grey, but presents a slight bluish color under different lighting conditions. Most importantly, it Is rather low-profile, which is great.



Heyy Jerry! Thanks for sharing nice photos of our Companion Case. Glad to hear that you liked it  Unfortunately we couldn't offer more quantities of the Stratus Grey this time round. 

We'll definitely look into offering/designing more of Eletech signature range of carrying cases and accessories in the future!


----------



## hshock76

twister6 said:


> With price/performance ratio factored in   And this is based on what I'm hearing, since Daniel already pointed out "_everybody listens differently_".



@twister6 did u manage to pair Socrates with Elysium? I’m wondering whether there is a performance bump in the midrange Vs Code51.


----------



## twister6

hshock76 said:


> @twister6 did u manage to pair Socrates with Elysium? I’m wondering whether there is a performance bump in the midrange Vs Code51.



Will cover it in my review.


----------



## hshock76

twister6 said:


> Will cover it in my review



Great! Thanks for heads up. I love the Elysium and can see it pairing well with Socrates based on early impressions of its characteristics.


----------



## twister6

hshock76 said:


> Great! Thanks for heads up. I love the Elysium and can see it pairing well with Socrates based on early impressions of its characteristics.



Yes, will cover it in more details in the review, but when it comes to Ely, Socrates and C51 have a similar effect on bringing more focus to the mids, making them more forward and more revealing, less colored.  Overall, Socrates, based on different pairs up and cable comparisons, has a unique characteristics of spreading the soundstage wider, and bringing more focus to the mids, making them brighter, more revealing, more transparent, less colored.  That's why I like its pair up with v-shaped tuned IEMs or the ones where mids/vocals pushed back.  It's not a bright cable that affects treble, I don't hear too much changes in upper frequencies, but to my ears it makes mids/vocals more revealing; this is not a warm cable, not at all.


----------



## ryanjsoo (Aug 17, 2020)

Hey folks, so know a lot have been curious about the Socrates for some time, so here's my review on Everyday Listening. I've got pairings and comparisons in here and much like Alex said, I found the cable to offer a revealing midrange and wide soundstage, but also a bolder and deep-reaching bass. The tone as well is very transparent, especially for a copper cable, I am also not hearing much warmth here, albeit the presentation is far from sterility. The result is a more dynamic and engaging sound over an organic and coherence focussed one. Happy listening!


----------



## Eric Chong

ryanjsoo said:


> Hey folks, so know a lot have been curious about the Socrates for some time, so here's my review on Everyday Listening. I've got pairings and comparisons in here too. Much like Alex said, I found the cable to offer a revealing midrange and wide soundstage, but also a thicker, bolder and deep-reaching bass. The tone as well is very transparent, especially for a copper cable, I am also not hearing much warmth here, albeit the presentation is far from sterility. The result is a more dynamic and engaging sound over an organic and coherence focussed one. Happy listening!



Insane photography there Ryan! Thanks for the review


----------



## ryanjsoo

Eric Chong said:


> Insane photography there Ryan! Thanks for the review



Too kind Eric, thank you too


----------



## mvvRAZ

hshock76 said:


> Great! Thanks for heads up. I love the Elysium and can see it pairing well with Socrates based on early impressions of its characteristics.


I actually spoke about this pairing with another Head-Fier. The custom Elysium to my ears is a bit darker than the universal one (due to the fit), but I found the Socrates to double down on its already incredible midrange texture, and also clean up some of the excess treble energy. I still think I prefer the Iliad pairup slightly as I like a bit more lows and upper treble on my Ely, but if you are looking for a bit extra warmth it's an awesome choice


----------



## discotexx

Looks like any VE model will benefit from pairing with Socrates which makes it almost a must-have when owning one of these supreme IEM models.


----------



## Kiats

What a beauty! Thanks @Eric Chong ! In meetings still. Impressions tonight as I start pairing with the FitEar C435! 🤗


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

ryanjsoo said:


> Hey folks, so know a lot have been curious about the Socrates for some time, so here's my review on Everyday Listening. I've got pairings and comparisons in here and much like Alex said, I found the cable to offer a revealing midrange and wide soundstage, but also a bolder and deep-reaching bass. The tone as well is very transparent, especially for a copper cable, I am also not hearing much warmth here, albeit the presentation is far from sterility. The result is a more dynamic and engaging sound over an organic and coherence focussed one. Happy listening!


Thanks for the read and thoose incredible pics.
Sounds like @Eric Chong did a great job once again.
Still so much in love with my Plato which pairs superbly with my MAD24.


----------



## Kiats (Aug 17, 2020)

Taking the Socrates out for a spin with FitEar Titans and the AKSP2000Cu. I normally run the Titans with the Iliad. Difference that is immediately apparent to me: while I normally run the SP2000Cu at 80 for volume, I run it at 85 for the Socrates pairing. Not sure if it's because one is fully burnt in.

Some people find the Titan a bit "hot" at the trebles. Well, with the Socrates you still get the treble extension and sparkle but it is definitely smoother and more refined. The mids for vocals are rich and refined. In terms of bass, there's a satisfying fullness & solidness to it. And because it is not as fast as the Iliad, there is a more organic decay conveyed by the Socrates. Which I can imagine some of us would prefer.


----------



## Kiats

The phrase I was looking for is "note weight". 🤗


----------



## twister6

Not to sound too cliche, and by no means I consider myself to be a "photographer", but even with my aging Galaxy phone camera the picture of Socrates y-split worth a thousand words.


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Insane photography there Ryan! Thanks for the review


Thought the same thing, the lighting especially is outstanding. Both Ryan and Daniel have such good photography and it just seems to be getting better all the time.


----------



## ryanjsoo

Wyville said:


> Thought the same thing, the lighting especially is outstanding. Both Ryan and Daniel have such good photography and it just seems to be getting better all the time.



High praise form you man, just don't mention the dozens of less appealing shots that didn't make the cut! 

Looking forward to more review popping up, not difficult to get a good shot with Eric's latest design


----------



## mvvRAZ

Did someone say splits


----------



## Kiats

Now listening to some lossless music streaming off QQMusic on the SP2000Cu and the Socrates paired with the FitEar C435. What always amazes me about the 435 is how transparent it is. Listening to Stefanie Sun and the music is so rich and lush. Impeccable timbre and decay. Kudos @Eric Chong ! Home run with the Socrates!


----------



## Eric Chong (Aug 17, 2020)

twister6 said:


> Not to sound too cliche, and by no means I consider myself to be a "photographer", but even with my aging Galaxy phone camera the picture of Socrates y-split worth a thousand words.



What Alex is actually saying : "For anyone looking for a next phone upgrade - #GetSamsung" 




Wyville said:


> Thought the same thing, the lighting especially is outstanding. Both Ryan and Daniel have such good photography and it just seems to be getting better all the time.



See, everytime I take a product photo myself and compared it to theirs, I have the urge to delete my photo...



mvvRAZ said:


> Did someone say splits



#FamilyPortrait 🔥



Kiats said:


> Now listening to some lossless music streaming off QQMusic on the SP2000Cu and the Socrates paired with the FitEar C435. What always amazes me about the 435 is how transparent it is. Listening to Stefanie Sun and the music is so rich and lush. Impeccable timbre and decay. Kudos @Eric Chong ! Home run with the Socrates!



The C435 was legendary in those days! As we suspected the "Socrates" does make for a good partner with the 435! Thanks for confirming this Mr Lee 🙏


----------



## Wyville (Aug 17, 2020)

Eric Chong said:


> See, everytime I take a product photo myself and compared it to theirs, I have the urge to delete my photo...


Yeah, I know exactly how that is and so I gave up comparing my own to theirs long ago. Saves me the embarrassment of having to confront my own inadequacy in operating the camera I have.


----------



## KuroKitsu

@Eric Chong

Looks like the Socrates case has a tab with a clip that you can attach to a carabiner clip and such.

I do like the colour and the look of the LE case, but I was looking more along the lines of the Socrates one. Any plans to release one like that down the line?

I have a Dignis Arca coming in so there's no rush. But, a smallet form factor down the line would be nice.


----------



## NovaFlyer

KuroKitsu said:


> @Eric Chong
> 
> Looks like the Socrates case has a tab with a clip that you can attach to a carabiner clip and such.
> 
> ...



I have a couple of Dignis Arca cases and they're great for everyday storage, but even better for travel.  Great protection for IEMs and a cable, and lightweight while offering good protection.


----------



## twister6

Here is my take on Socrates.  Enjoy the read!


----------



## NovaFlyer

twister6 said:


> Here is my take on Socrates.  Enjoy the read!



Another nice review.  Really surprised about the LX pairing and bringing the mids forward.  As always, nice photos, seems the black cables almost mixes in some with your famous countertop.  I do wonder why Eletech decided to forgo the chin slider, as I find it essential when using my Prudence with larger universal type IEMs such as the CA Solaris.


----------



## ctop

twister6 said:


> Here is my take on Socrates.  Enjoy the read!


Wonderful review. Thanks for the good read while I await for my Socrates.


----------



## JerryX (Aug 17, 2020)

NovaFlyer said:


> Another nice review.  Really surprised about the LX pairing and bringing the mids forward.  As always, nice photos, seems the black cables almost mixes in some with your famous countertop.  I do wonder why Eletech decided to forgo the chin slider, as I find it essential when using my Prudence with larger universal type IEMs such as the CA Solaris.


I think the reason is that for these cables, it could potentially cut the cable insulation, especially metal ones that give a premium finish. If they add plastic ones, though less likely to scratch the insulation, they do not fit in the design pattern. It's a trade-off.

Perhaps it is better for Eletech to provide an option for those who would love to add the chin slider. it's more of a personal choice, but these cables are not designed for professionals who would use them on the stage, which they prefer durability and chin slider is a must.


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> @Eric Chong
> 
> Looks like the Socrates case has a tab with a clip that you can attach to a carabiner clip and such.
> 
> ...



Yes we will be looking into more options of the cases in the future. It all depends on the supply of leather and the production schedule/capacity of it! 




JerryX said:


> I think the reason is that for these cables, it could potentially cut the cable insulation, especially metal ones that give a premium finish. If they add plastic ones, though less likely to scratch the insulation, they do not fit in the design pattern. It's a trade-off.
> 
> Perhaps it is better for Eletech to provide an option for those who would love to add the chin slider. it's more of a personal choice, but these cables are not designed for professionals who would use them on the stage, which they prefer durability and chin slider is a must.



You've got it there! Meanwhile for users needing a chin slider, they may request for us to include at no charge. We're also in the process of looking into the possibilities a 'removable' chin slider so users can choose if they want it on / or not.


----------



## Kiats

The FitEar C435 paired with the Socrates and the AK SP1000Cu.


----------



## blazinblazin

I am interested in a chin slider too if you found a removable one.
Sometimes after you curl the cable, over time it might be hard to tame.
So a chin slider is helpful.


----------



## twister6

blazinblazin said:


> I am interested in a chin slider too if you found a removable one.
> Sometimes after you curl the cable, over time it might be hard to tame.
> So a chin slider is helpful.



Google "small rubber o-rings".  You are welcome


----------



## NovaFlyer

JerryX said:


> I think the reason is that for these cables, it could potentially cut the cable insulation, especially metal ones that give a premium finish. If they add plastic ones, though less likely to scratch the insulation, they do not fit in the design pattern. It's a trade-off.
> 
> Perhaps it is better for Eletech to provide an option for those who would love to add the chin slider. it's more of a personal choice, but these cables are not designed for professionals who would use them on the stage, which they prefer durability and chin slider is a must.



Excellent points about the use case of listening at home vs. pros.


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> Google "small rubber o-rings".  You are welcome



In fact it was this exact conversation with Alex that got us kick started on the "Detachable Chin Slider" project. We're actually currently working toward that! Will keep you guys in the loop!


----------



## olddude

I could NEVER get EA to throw in or include a slider on my custom Ares ll 8-wires.  As I walk with my setup, I need one.  So I used a thin piece of rawhide leather, which worked well.  Glad to hear you are pro-slider here.


----------



## Eric Chong

olddude said:


> I could NEVER get EA to throw in or include a slider on my custom Ares ll 8-wires.  As I walk with my setup, I need one.  So I used a thin piece of rawhide leather, which worked well.  Glad to hear you are pro-slider here.



Send you a piece of it when i've gotten it worked out!


----------



## olddude




----------



## kel77

Kiats said:


> The FitEar C435 paired with the Socrates and the AK SP1000Cu.


Would you mind sharing your impressions of Socrates on FitEar MH335dwsr and Air2? Will the bass be too boomy for those 2 and a silver cable like the Plato and Illiad be better? Thanks.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we’re excited to check out the all-new Socrates cable. With this cable Eletech promises a new respective on pure Copper. 

How does it cope? Let’s find out! 

https://www.headfonia.com/eletech-socrates-review/


----------



## Kiats

kel77 said:


> Would you mind sharing your impressions of Socrates on FitEar MH335dwsr and Air2? Will the bass be too boomy for those 2 and a silver cable like the Plato and Illiad be better? Thanks.



let me try it out this weekend and I'll let you know? 🤗


----------



## Kiats

@kel77 Ive been listening to QQ music streaming on the SP2000Cu to the FitEar MH335DWSR for the last half hour. Lossless Chinese music which is usually well recorded and mastered. No bass bloat at all. Because I recall the conventional wisdom used to be that with the original 335DW, copper couldn’t really control the bass which would then bleed into the mids and the trebles. I can’t say that I hear that here. The pristine clarity of the SR mod still comes across. Of course now with a nice lushness and timbre. The bass seems pretty much under control to me.

Will let you know what I think of the pairing with the Air 2 tomorrow.


----------



## KuroKitsu

On the off chance that any owners of the Socrates don't need their case and want to let go of it, please send across a PM.


----------



## ezekiel77

This is my review of Socrates. My potato camera and I worked our butts off. Hope you like the review.

https://www.headphonesty.com/2020/08/review-eletech-cables-socrates/


----------



## blazinblazin

Excited and patiently waiting for my Socrates to come 😁


----------



## Eric Chong

ezekiel77 said:


> This is my review of Socrates. My potato camera and I worked our butts off. Hope you like the review.
> 
> https://www.headphonesty.com/2020/08/review-eletech-cables-socrates/



I really enjoyed this read! It's a fun piece. Thanks buddy! 



blazinblazin said:


> Excited and patiently waiting for my Socrates to come 😁



The wait won't be long! You should expect it before the end of the week


----------



## lumdicks

What an enjoyable setup and the Prudence is a steal at the price.


----------



## NovaFlyer

ezekiel77 said:


> This is my review of Socrates. My potato camera and I worked our butts off. Hope you like the review.
> 
> https://www.headphonesty.com/2020/08/review-eletech-cables-socrates/



Very nice review, enjoyed it quite a bit.  Thanks for taking the time to review and publish.


----------



## named name

Eric Chong said:


> Send you a piece of it when i've gotten it worked out!



This is the add on slider solution from Pentaconn:


----------



## Kiats

@kel77 I have now had time to rotate to the FitEar Air 2 on the Socrates. I was listening to the same tracks I had tried with the FitEar MH 335 DWSR. Difference is this time I’m listening via the SP1000Cu. I can’t say I hear any bloated bass. If anything the Air 2 is very refined and organic. I am not sure about your tolerance for bass cos I alternate between the Titan and Air2 cos the bass in the Air2 is more fun and organic where the Titan seems more tuned for treble extension. 

But nope. No bass bloat.


----------



## Barra

*US Eletech Cable Tour - Taking participation requests now*
If any US HEADFIers are interested in hearing these wonderful cables for yourselves, on your own equipment, and in the comfort of your own home - feel free to join our US Eletech tour featuring their entire lineup including the new Socrates cable. Just click the link in my signature below and follow the instructions to join the tour. Check out the kickoff video I created where you can see how incredibly beautiful these cables really are. It is easy to see why they are so popular. It is also your chance to check out Eletech's new Socrates cable.


----------



## discotexx

Such a great opportunity. Wish there was an European tour as well.


----------



## Kiats

Happy birthday @Eric Chong  Hope you have a great day ahead!


----------



## kel77

Kiats said:


> @kel77 I have now had time to rotate to the FitEar Air 2 on the Socrates. I was listening to the same tracks I had tried with the FitEar MH 335 DWSR. Difference is this time I’m listening via the SP1000Cu. I can’t say I hear any bloated bass. If anything the Air 2 is very refined and organic. I am not sure about your tolerance for bass cos I alternate between the Titan and Air2 cos the bass in the Air2 is more fun and organic where the Titan seems more tuned for treble extension.
> 
> But nope. No bass bloat.


Thanks for the impressions.
Will try it for myself hopefully when it is available at Connectit.
I tried Prudence with Air2 and the bass was too strong for my liking. Plato was better suited. Didnt try Illiad as it is out of my price range.


----------



## Wyville

Kiats said:


> Happy birthday @Eric Chong  Hope you have a great day ahead!


Eric's birthday? Happy birthday buddy!


----------



## Layman1

Happy birthday @Eric Chong 
You should treat yourself to a new cable


----------



## mvvRAZ

@Eric Chong Happy birthdayyyyyy!


----------



## discotexx

@Eric Chong Happy birthday, bud! Have a great day!


----------



## korvin12

kel77 said:


> Thanks for the impressions.
> Will try it for myself hopefully when it is available at Connectit.
> I tried Prudence with Air2 and the bass was too strong for my liking. Plato was better suited. Didnt try Illiad as it is out of my price range.



Bro, are you talking about Socrates? The demo is already available at ConnectIT@313


----------



## kel77

korvin12 said:


> Bro, are you talking about Socrates? The demo is already available at ConnectIT@313


Thanks. Will go try it on this weekend.


----------



## blazinblazin (Aug 27, 2020)

Received my Socrates. 😆
Burning in~


----------



## Kiats

kel77 said:


> Thanks for the impressions.
> Will try it for myself hopefully when it is available at Connectit.
> I tried Prudence with Air2 and the bass was too strong for my liking. Plato was better suited. Didnt try Illiad as it is out of my price range.



No worries. Yes, try it out for yourself. I found it nice and organic. But your sensitivity to bass may be different from mine. 

Though I’d hardly call myself a bass head. I’m perfectly listening to the Final Audio A8000 as I am to the B1.


----------



## Layman1

Kiats said:


> No worries. Yes, try it out for yourself. I found it nice and organic. But your sensitivity to bass may be different from mine.
> 
> Though I’d hardly call myself a bass head. I’m perfectly listening to the Final Audio A8000 as I am to the B1.



Heh, I was on the A8000 review tour, and now I own the B1 and am currently in the process of reviewing that.
When I first listened to the B1, I remember thinking "Oh, if they could take some of the character of the B1 and add it to the A8000, it could be my perfect IEM" 
Final Audio have tuned both of these IEMs in a way that they do something I haven't really noticed on other IEMs.
The detail is all there, but somehow it's very subtle, and I just find myself noticing a LOT of details but in a very organic and unobtrusive way.
It's like other IEMs are waving and shouting "hey, look at these cool details!", whereas the Final Audio ones just let them spread out beautifully before you, saying nothing, and you can't help noticing them, again and again 

The B1 are, for me, the most exquisite IEMs I've laid eyes on.
 PLUS

The cable is quite nice, just a clear, silver-plated copper one.
But I'm already planning to cable roll and try the Eletech Prudence on it.
Firstly because I feel it's the perfect complement to the jewellery-like aesthetic of the B1, and secondly because I have a feeling that its sound signature might have a really good synergy with the B1 

I bought an MMCX, 4.4mm Prudence specially for the purpose; thanks @mvvRAZ


----------



## chaiyuta

@Layman1 : What kind of material plated on your 4.4 mm plug of Prudence?


----------



## Layman1

chaiyuta said:


> @Layman1 : What kind of material plated on your 4.4 mm plug of Prudence?



It looks a shiny silver colour, and that's good enough for me 
Perhaps rubidium plating. It's important to keep your plugs clean and dry   
Seriously though, ou'd be better asking @Eric Chong this type of question, haha.


----------



## Deezel177 (Aug 30, 2020)

A little late to the party - 'turns out Photoshopping dust off of black insulation is a *major* pain-in-the-butt - but I've finally published my Socrates review, live now on THL! 

*Eletech Socrates - The New Black*


----------



## tawmizzzz

Deezel177 said:


> A little late to the party - 'turns out Photoshopping dust off of black insulation is a *major* pain-in-the-butt - but I've finally published my Socrates review, live now on THL!
> 
> *Eletech Socrates - The New Black*
> 
> ​


Awesome thanks for sharing, sounds exactly what I’m looking for. Mine is arriving by next week and looking to see if it helps my Ely out a bit with the dynamics. If it also increases the LX’s mids enough to make it closer to a W sig, then a double win.


----------



## mungster

Damn. Looks beautiful.  Cables are becoming more like jewelry these days!


----------



## Eric Chong

discotexx said:


> Such a great opportunity. Wish there was an European tour as well.



There is one in the works - Keep posted!  



Kiats said:


> Happy birthday @Eric Chong  Hope you have a great day ahead!





Wyville said:


> Eric's birthday? Happy birthday buddy!





Layman1 said:


> Happy birthday @Eric Chong
> You should treat yourself to a new cable





mvvRAZ said:


> @Eric Chong Happy birthdayyyyyy!





discotexx said:


> @Eric Chong Happy birthday, bud! Have a great day!



Thanks guys for the well wishes~!!  Apologies for getting back late. Took the weekend off and just returned to the office today. I'll be getting back to all the PMs and emails by the end of the day! 

PS @Wyville - LOVE the gif hahaha


----------



## tomcourtenay

Deezel177 said:


> A little late to the party - 'turns out Photoshopping dust off of black insulation is a *major* pain-in-the-butt - but I've finally published my Socrates review, live now on THL!
> 
> *Eletech Socrates - The New Black*
> 
> ​



hi Daniel, would you think it will pair well with U12t and LPGT??


----------



## NovaFlyer

Deezel177 said:


> A little late to the party - 'turns out Photoshopping dust off of black insulation is a *major* pain-in-the-butt - but I've finally published my Socrates review, live now on THL!
> 
> *Eletech Socrates - The New Black*
> 
> ​



Appreciate another excellent review.  Thanks for the comparison to the Leo II, as I have it and it's a good benchmark in comparison for me.  Using my Prudence as a baseline, I really like the build quality and the the geometric design on the plug and splitter of Eletech cables.  Looking forward to a future demo of the Socrates!


----------



## Shecky504

I received my Socrates cable and have been using it with my Legend X and I must say wow...what a slamming combo! To echo what others have said, the cable brings the mids forward and also tightens up the bass while keeping a smooth top end. It is definitely on the warmer side but if you wanna rock out then put these on the Legends, crank up the volume and get whisked away! The attention to detail from the packaging to the case to the cable itself is unmatched. Other thoughts that come to mind are lively, engaging, energetic, and a bit more forward sounding compared to 8 wire cables that provide a wider sense of space but a more laid back sound. Congrats to Eletech on another winner and shout out to @Eric Chong for the stellar customer service!


----------



## Eric Chong

Shecky504 said:


> I received my Socrates cable and have been using it with my Legend X and I must say wow...what a slamming combo! To echo what others have said, the cable brings the mids forward and also tightens up the bass while keeping a smooth top end. It is definitely on the warmer side but if you wanna rock out then put these on the Legends, crank up the volume and get whisked away! The attention to detail from the packaging to the case to the cable itself is unmatched. Other thoughts that come to mind are lively, engaging, energetic, and a bit more forward sounding compared to 8 wire cables that provide a wider sense of space but a more laid back sound. Congrats to Eletech on another winner and shout out to @Eric Chong for the stellar customer service!



Psyched to hear that you're enjoying the Socrates!


----------



## Eric Chong

We're currently out of materials for "Iliad" and "Socrates"  - New orders lead time will be delayed by 1-2 weeks! We'll try to expedite to our best capabilities


----------



## Deezel177

Eric Chong said:


> We're currently out of materials for "Iliad" and "Socrates"  - New orders lead time will be delayed by 1-2 weeks! We'll try to expedite to our best capabilities


----------



## Eric Chong

Deezel177 said:


>


----------



## arijitroy2

So after reading so many positive reviews, I just bought the Socrates and the sound signature it brings should complement my Luna! I hope so!

@Eric Chong - I'll PM you if thats ok


----------



## arijitroy2

Eric Chong said:


> We're currently out of materials for "Iliad" and "Socrates"  - New orders lead time will be delayed by 1-2 weeks! We'll try to expedite to our best capabilities


Ah crap, just saw this after buying! I hope its not long now!


----------



## NickL33

Socrates or Plato for A8000? 🤔


----------



## Kiats

NickL33 said:


> Socrates or Plato for A8000? 🤔



Hahah! It all depends on what your preferences are like. I have the A8000. I have listened to it with the Plato. I have the Socrates as well, but for Fitear customs. 

With the Plato, the dynamic range is awesome. Of course, if you are more sensitive to trebles, the Socrates may be a good choice. 

On an aside, the A8000 is staggering in its nuances and speed.


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> We're currently out of materials for "Iliad" and "Socrates"  - New orders lead time will be delayed by 1-2 weeks! We'll try to expedite to our best capabilities



Not surprising at all! I am the proud owner of the Iliad, the Plato and the Socrates. I can perfectly understand the demand for such works of art.


----------



## NickL33

Kiats said:


> Hahah! It all depends on what your preferences are like. I have the A8000. I have listened to it with the Plato. I have the Socrates as well, but for Fitear customs.
> 
> With the Plato, the dynamic range is awesome. Of course, if you are more sensitive to trebles, the Socrates may be a good choice.
> 
> ...



I would say as of current I am happy with treble performance. Does plato able to increase the mids performance?


----------



## mvvRAZ

NickL33 said:


> I would say as of current I am happy with treble performance. Does plato able to increase the mids performance?


I haven’t tried them with the A8000 but I find the Plato to be a rather mid-centric cable, while the Socrates has a warmer, bassier and darker signature


----------



## Kiats

@NickL33 Once you burn in both the Plato and the A8000, I think you will appreciate the combination.


----------



## Eric Chong

Apologies for chiming in late,



arijitroy2 said:


> So after reading so many positive reviews, I just bought the Socrates and the sound signature it brings should complement my Luna! I hope so!
> 
> @Eric Chong - I'll PM you if thats ok



Thanks buddy!  Gotcha', have just sent you a reply 



NickL33 said:


> Socrates or Plato for A8000? 🤔



I personally would do the Plato / A8000 combi but it all boils down to personal preference. I find the Plato complement and enhances the A8000 traits pretty well whilst the "Socrates" incur a slight change of the character in the A8000. I hope you get to try both of em' out! 



Kiats said:


> Not surprising at all! I am the proud owner of the Iliad, the Plato and the Socrates. I can perfectly understand the demand for such works of art.



Thank you! You gave us too much credit. Eletech has always thrived under the support of the audiophile community and taking in many feedbacks from users around to world to better improve ourselves! It would not have been easy to create a worthy product if not for the feedbacks and support from you guys!


----------



## ctop

Been listening to my new Socrates cable and I must say it truly is an awesome cable with a very magical and seductive midrange that pairs well with nuetral or reference type iems. 
I can relate it to having tubes in the line of a home stereo system...there's no denying the warmth and vocal glow of having tubes either in the phono stage, pre-amp or amp.
I'm currently using the U18t and the pairing has made the vocals more intimate and engaging and while using the M15 module, I do get the bass performance of the M20 but now in a more open sound.
It combines the best of the M15 and M20 features with that additional magic in the vocals.
Well done Eletech.


----------



## ryanjsoo

Since I didn't see much coverage of Eric's cheaper models online, here's my review of the Fortitude on Everday Listening! This is a great option around its price range and the most ergonomic cable in Eletech's lineup.


----------



## Sifo

Considering a Fortitude for my Zeus since I won't be affording the other recommended cable any time soon... hmm


----------



## Eric Chong

ctop said:


> Been listening to my new Socrates cable and I must say it truly is an awesome cable with a very magical and seductive midrange that pairs well with nuetral or reference type iems.
> I can relate it to having tubes in the line of a home stereo system...there's no denying the warmth and vocal glow of having tubes either in the phono stage, pre-amp or amp.
> I'm currently using the U18t and the pairing has made the vocals more intimate and engaging and while using the M15 module, I do get the bass performance of the M20 but now in a more open sound.
> It combines the best of the M15 and M20 features with that additional magic in the vocals.
> Well done Eletech.



Thank you for your kind words buddy! Interesting that you should mentioned a tube amp effect, that was a part of the design cues we hoped to the "Socrates" would  emulate during the development of the project. My team would be psyched to hear this feedback of yours  



ryanjsoo said:


> Since I didn't see much coverage of Eric's cheaper models online, here's my review of the Fortitude on Everday Listening! This is a great option around its price range and the most ergonomic cable in Eletech's lineup.



Thanks for another bout of amazing photography bro!


----------



## blazinblazin (Sep 8, 2020)

Having some times with Socrates.
It does need burn in as recommended 100-120hrs.
I probably had it run in about slightly less than 50hrs.

What I like about this cable so far, the mids, vocal are nicely presented and full.
Acoustic are just amazing. 
It has a natural realistic sound but still have good soundstage, separations and dynamics.
I got it to cut away some sharp edges of the highs which it did, which make my setup more comfortable to listen for longer period.
It adds bass but still maintains clarity, has very nice mids, it makes highs more comfortable to listen to.


----------



## Kiats (Sep 7, 2020)

I've been a bit tied up with the A8000 and the B1. 

Now I'm back on the FitEar Air2 with the Socrates. Listening to a playlist of Yisa Yu's singles she did for TV series. Yisa has a lovely clear voice with excellent vocal range: she hits the high notes effortlessly.

I have always maintained that the Titan is the brighter of the pair of twins that is Titan and Air 2, with greater treble extension. Whereas the Air 2 has the more pithy and dense sonic signature. Well, listening to Yisa right now streaming off QQ Music, the music is so lush and smooth while her vocals shine through it all. And the bass is also impactful with the Socrates. 

As I said to @Eric Chong  on the first evening after I got the Socrates - the team really hit a home run with this one. Kudos!


----------



## gnahra

For those that have tried the Socrates, wondering if you can weigh in on the impact it has on treble.  Specifically, I have an IEM that’s a bit bright and I’m looking for a cable to help me attenuate the treble a bit and shave off some of the perceived brightness.
Would the Socrates help with this?

Thanks much


----------



## mvvRAZ

gnahra said:


> For those that have tried the Socrates, wondering if you can weigh in on the impact it has on treble.  Specifically, I have an IEM that’s a bit bright and I’m looking for a cable to help me attenuate the treble a bit and shave off some of the perceived brightness.
> Would the Socrates help with this?
> 
> Thanks much


I personally found it does. In most pairings I tried it made them a bit darker, warmer and thicker. I’m actually in this awkward situation where most of my IEMs are similar to what the Socrates already does so I don’t have any super optimal pairing for it


----------



## gnahra

mvvRAZ said:


> I personally found it does. In most pairings I tried it made them a bit darker, warmer and thicker. I’m actually in this awkward situation where most of my IEMs are similar to what the Socrates already does so I don’t have any super optimal pairing for it


Thank you!  That’s helpful.
well if you need to part with it, I’m happy to facilitate


----------



## mvvRAZ

gnahra said:


> Thank you!  That’s helpful.
> well if you need to part with it, I’m happy to facilitate


I love the Socrates far too much where hardware and build quality is concerned unfortunately haha - sooner or later I’ll buy some IEM where they’ll just click together


----------



## arijitroy2

If the Socrates and Luna pair well, it could end my search for an iem for sometime!


----------



## Barra

gnahra said:


> For those that have tried the Socrates, wondering if you can weigh in on the impact it has on treble.  Specifically, I have an IEM that’s a bit bright and I’m looking for a cable to help me attenuate the treble a bit and shave off some of the perceived brightness.
> Would the Socrates help with this?
> 
> Thanks much


Absolutely, but not so much a drop in treble response, but more a richer treble presentation that is more relaxed and atmospheric. As mentioned above, the Socrates is very tube-like in its presentation and the focus is on the mids to bring out the romance and emotion. Vocals are very intimate and lush. Absolutely love it with both the M5 and the Thummim. Will be trying it with the rest of my collection soon to do a full review.

BTW, we will be launching our *US ELETECH CABLE TOUR* this week so you will be able to hear it for yourself very soon. I will see if I can get your name toward the top of the list.


----------



## Sifo

Barra said:


> Absolutely, but not so much a drop in treble response, but more a richer treble presentation that is more relaxed and atmospheric. As mentioned above, the Socrates is very tube-like in its presentation and the focus is on the mids to bring out the romance and emotion. Vocals are very intimate and lush. Absolutely love it with both the M5 and the Thummim. Will be trying it with the rest of my collection soon to do a full review.
> 
> BTW, we will be launching our *US ELETECH CABLE TOUR* this week so you will be able to hear it for yourself very soon. I will see if I can get your name toward the top of the list.



How's it pair with the Valk? In theory it seems like it would help a tad with a few of the major complaints.


----------



## Barra

Sifo said:


> How's it pair with the Valk? In theory it seems like it would help a tad with a few of the major complaints.


That is a good point as I would love to bring out the mids more in the Valk and even make it a little more lush, I will have to try that soon and report back. Was also thinking it would be great with my A18 to bring some more life to the signature. However, there is a good chance that it may end up on the Thummim with the Plato moved to the LX to see how it pairs there.


----------



## tawmizzzz

Socrates just arrived, very enjoyable packing. Need more time but for initial impressions, it has made my LX's bass more focused on the sub-bass rather than mid-bass with quicker decay and bit tighter.

@gnahra If you're asking for that Hero, then yes, I do hear it making the already smooth LX's treble a bit more laid back, and would imagine it could tame the treble even further for the Hero.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Some impressions on Sultan x Eletech! I've been told that the Iliad is a particularly popular pairing for it over in HK, so I'm here to offer my take on how the different Eletechs pair with it

To start off - you can find my full Sultan impressions in my thread, so this post will be entirely on how the Socrates, Plato and Iliad change the IEM from this baseline:

*1. Socrates* - Noticeably warmer and somewhat darker. Ends up sounding more natural and pleasing as a result, but ultimately some of its technical ability gets eaten away as the Sultan is quite highly reliant on its upper treble to really show off its technical ability. Sub-optimal all in all, IMHO the Khan would be a much better (actually pretty damn optimal) pairing for the Socrates

*2. Iliad* - the midrange becomes a little flatter and more shelved, and the bass and treble take the spotlight. The lows get that full DD treatment, with slower decay, more subbass and presence. The treble gets further accentuated (even though it is quite present as is), and the midrange ends up getting somewhat left behind as a result. It's an extremely holographic pairing however, so if you're looking to push your Sultan a bit further towards that "V" region, it might be a good call

*3. Plato* - my personal favourite - brings a really good tonal balance throughout the spectrum, giving the Sultan really fast (almost BA-like) bass, with really good punch and speed. Works super well with the midrange Imo as it brings the two to a very comparable texture, and hence, really good coherence. The treble does get boosted somewhat too, which is something that I didn't find the Plato to normally do, but in this case I'm really enjoying the sparkle and 10k+ presence. Separation (as usual on the Plato) is out of this world, and the soundstage stretches quite wide without being as holographic as that of the Iliad. Easily my recommended cable for the Sultan all in all, and one of the best combinations I've heard to date out of any IEM + any cable


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> Some impressions on Sultan x Eletech! I've been told that the Iliad is a particularly popular pairing for it over in HK, so I'm here to offer my take on how the different Eletechs pair with it
> 
> To start off - you can find my full Sultan impressions in my thread, so this post will be entirely on how the Socrates, Plato and Iliad change the IEM from this baseline:
> 
> ...



I love the sandblasted texture on those Sultan shells!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> I love the sandblasted texture on those Sultan shells!


Noble did a fine job with them! I’m receiving the Zephyr today so I’ll be reporting on that soon


----------



## arijitroy2

mvvRAZ said:


> Noble did a fine job with them! I’m receiving the Zephyr today so I’ll be reporting on that soon


You are doing God's work there Michael


----------



## mvvRAZ

arijitroy2 said:


> You are doing God's work there Michael


Thanks homes!


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> Noble did a fine job with them! I’m receiving the Zephyr today so I’ll be reporting on that soon



I've seen @SeeSax review on it too, looks beautiful but the Sultan shells though - amazing.


----------



## SeeSax

Eric Chong said:


> I've seen @SeeSax review on it too, looks beautiful but the Sultan shells though - amazing.



Hey man, hope all is well! Loving the Plato on the Zephyr  

-Collin-


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

SeeSax said:


> Hey man, hope all is well! Loving the Plato on the Zephyr
> 
> -Collin-


Did you find a single pairing with Plato that wasn't good ? 
I didn't...


----------



## SeeSax

MrLocoLuciano said:


> Did you find a single pairing with Plato that wasn't good ?
> I didn't...



Yes it was terrible on the Dunu Luna, mostly because Luna is MMCX and my Plato is 2-pin. It's like there was no sound coming out at all!


----------



## SBranson

What cable would represent an upgrade to the EA Leonidas (orig. not 2)? 

Iliad is out of the price range though for me


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> What cable would represent an upgrade to the EA Leonidas (orig. not 2)?
> 
> Iliad is out of the price range though for me



Hey buddy, if you're into the first gen of Leo, you might want check out the "Socrates"  You can also pm @Barra to join our tour if you'll like to try it out first


----------



## SBranson

Eric Chong said:


> Hey buddy, if you're into the first gen of Leo, you might want check out the "Socrates"  You can also pm @Barra to join our tour if you'll like to try it out first



Thanks!  I’m in Canada though so the tour isn’t open here as far as I know.  I’ll look into the Socrates though.


----------



## Eric Chong

** Important Updates **

We received feedbacks from some of our customers mentioning that the protective films covering our connectors and plugs may cause the components to be slightly sticky due to heat during logistics/shipping degrading the film/glue. We've since looked into it and will be changing suppliers for the protective film.

Please use an alcohol swab to wipe down the components if that occurs, it'll remove any residue on the components and parts. Apologies for the the inconvenience and less than satisfactory product unboxing experience. We'll make due considerations to make sure this does not affect future batches!

------

Meanwhile, the surge of orders for the Socrates has been crazy in the past 2 weeks. To ensure that we can deliver the product with the highest QC levels as well as in a timely fashion, we'll temporarily halt the pre-orders for "Socrates" till 19th September 2020. Thank you guys once again for your confidence in Eletech and for getting in with the #SocratesFam !!


----------



## SBranson

Hmm..  I was thinking of selling my Leonidas to buy the Socrates..  thanks for the update.


----------



## Barra

SBranson said:


> Thanks!  I’m in Canada though so the tour isn’t open here as far as I know.  I’ll look into the Socrates though.


It actually is open to our Canadian members assuming we have the numbers to go north, so yes, please do sign up.


----------



## KuroKitsu

@Eric Chong 

Considering my first Eletech cable (The stock UM MEST cable is a tad bit stiff at times and doesn't come in 4.4 anymore). I'm looking for something that will keep the stock sound, do you recommend the Fortitude or Prudence?


----------



## SBranson (Sep 14, 2020)

Barra said:


> It actually is open to our Canadian members assuming we have the numbers to go north, so yes, please do sign up.



Thanks.  I did sign up on Audio Tiers
PS.. I'd be willing to cover the extra shipping costs to have the cables come up here and send them back to the US if that would mean I could participate.  It would be a real treat to hear the Iliad and Plato as I wouldn't be inclined to buy anything above the Socrates short of an audition.


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> Hmm..  I was thinking of selling my Leonidas to buy the Socrates..  thanks for the update.



No worries at all. Please take your time, no rush!  We're taking this week to properly complete the pending backlogs of Socrates and to properly inspect each of them prior to shipping them off without worrying about more orders streaming in. We've decided that this is the right approach to ensure that our quality stays tip top and our team is in the right mentality when crafting every piece of "Socrates".



KuroKitsu said:


> @Eric Chong
> 
> Considering my first Eletech cable (The stock UM MEST cable is a tad bit stiff at times and doesn't come in 4.4 anymore). I'm looking for something that will keep the stock sound, do you recommend the Fortitude or Prudence?



Heyy buddy. Thank you for your interest in our brand and products. I would reckon' the Fortitude > Prudence. Prudence does have a strong character and i would reckon' the Fortitude would suit your needs better.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Just ordered Fortitude and Prudence. They're gonna look nice with DMagic and MEST


----------



## Sifo

KuroKitsu said:


> Just ordered Fortitude and Prudence. They're gonna look nice with DMagic and MEST



And here I am considering Fortidude and Socrates... shipping on single cable at this time was too much lol. Hope they work out for ya


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> Just ordered Fortitude and Prudence. They're gonna look nice with DMagic and MEST



Welcome to the #Fam  Look forward to your feedbacks!


----------



## KuroKitsu

Sifo said:


> And here I am considering Fortidude and Socrates... shipping on single cable at this time was too much lol. Hope they work out for ya


Yeah buying multiple cables work much better on the shipping front. I need 2 cables at a good price, so naturally Fortitude and Prudence were a go to. 

As for Socrates, I'm kinda not a believer in expensive copper cables outside of Cardas sourced copper. But I'm tempted to try one out when the pandemic dies down and I can find work. 

Skipping Plato until there's a couple more in the wild with some oxidiation to see how it looks. 

Iliad for looks alone, never mind SQ tweaks. 

I can see why @mvvRAZ loves em



Eric Chong said:


> Welcome to the #Fam  Look forward to your feedbacks!


Thanks Eric! I'm sure the first thing will be lots of gushing about how gorgeous they look in person and photographs don't do it justice. 

Then we get to the customer service


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> But I'm tempted to try one out when the pandemic dies down and I can find work.



Or you could ping @Barra for the tour  

I'm trying for a early ship out next week so you won't have to wait too long for the cables  Would love your thoughts on how they perform with your IEMs


----------



## mvvRAZ

KuroKitsu said:


> Yeah buying multiple cables work much better on the shipping front. I need 2 cables at a good price, so naturally Fortitude and Prudence were a go to.
> 
> As for Socrates, I'm kinda not a believer in expensive copper cables outside of Cardas sourced copper. But I'm tempted to try one out when the pandemic dies down and I can find work.
> 
> ...


I've got 3 Platos that are currently getting pretty intensive use so I'll keep you posted on that


----------



## arijitroy2

Eric Chong said:


> I'm trying for a early ship out next week so you won't have to wait too long for the cables



Music to my ears!


----------



## RPKwan

mvvRAZ said:


> I know I've praised the Iliad a fair bit by now and adding more to that is practically overkill, but I think this needs to be said regardless
> 
> I was speaking to Eric a few days ago, and I threw a bit of an accusation - he has created the cable that has ruined cables for me, and I'm not sure how I feel about that. I've tried quite a few brands and cables, including DHC, Plussound, PW, EA, Labkable, Forza Audioworks and tried multiple others - I can't tell you if it is worth it to you to drop 1800$ on an IEM cable, but what I can say as a result of my experience with Eletech is that there is no other cable that I can recommend as heavily as the Iliad at that price point


I've tried the Iliad tonight as well as a few of the TOTL Brimar cables and PW Orpheus. The Iliad is very impressive, and believe it or not it's a very good deal for what you get.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> Or you could ping @Barra for the tour
> 
> I'm trying for a early ship out next week so you won't have to wait too long for the cables  Would love your thoughts on how they perform with your IEMs


I was interested in the VE tour actually, but really wasn't comfortable with providing so many details. Have a friend close by who signed up for that, so I'm going to be able to try those out when he has it. Probably won't be able to get the Eletech stuff since he's not too big of a cable fan. Besides, Eletech offerings are at a good enough price given the market that I'm inclined to buy and try stuff out to support you guys.

Will definitely posted impressions once I have them in hand. Appreciate the effort in getting them done asap!


----------



## discotexx (Sep 17, 2020)

Paired my VE EVE20 with Prudence two weeks ago and boy, I really like this combo. Soundstage opened up slightly, imaging and separation is improved. Sub-bass is increased while bass is refined and more textured. Mids are slightly pushed forward, treble is extended and smoothed. Overall presentation is now more energetic and vivid. Build quality is stellar ofc and ergonomics are excellent. I think Prudence is a perfect partner to EVE and both fit so well into the limited Stratus Grey case.


----------



## Eric Chong

RPKwan said:


> I've tried the Iliad tonight as well as a few of the TOTL Brimar cables and PW Orpheus. The Iliad is very impressive, and believe it or not it's a very good deal for what you get.



Psyched to hear that buddy! May i know which IEMs do you pair it with? Im especially curious this year due to the lack of audio shows, hence im not able to test synergy extensively as i always did =/ 



KuroKitsu said:


> I was interested in the VE tour actually, but really wasn't comfortable with providing so many details. Have a friend close by who signed up for that, so I'm going to be able to try those out when he has it. Probably won't be able to get the Eletech stuff since he's not too big of a cable fan. Besides, Eletech offerings are at a good enough price given the market that I'm inclined to buy and try stuff out to support you guys.
> 
> Will definitely posted impressions once I have them in hand. Appreciate the effort in getting them done asap!



I gotcha'. You'll be in for a treat with the VE tour, they do have some really nice stuffs going on there! 

No worries, being in the industry we all know that the most unbearable part of the purchase has always been the - "WAIT". We'll try to alleviate that as much as we can. Some customers also wrote in to us now and then asking for updates and which phase of building their cables are at ; We're happy to provide / chat! 



discotexx said:


> Paired my VE EVE20 with Prudence two weeks ago and boy, I really like this combo. Soundstage opened up slightly, imaging and separation is improved. Sub-bass is increased while bass is refined and more textured. Mids are slightly pushed forward, treble is extended and smoothed. Overall presentation is now more energetic and vivid. Build quality is stellar ofc and ergonomics are excellent. I think Prudence is a perfect partner to EVE and both fit so well into the limited Stratus Grey case.



Thanks buddy! Meanwhile, i don't know if you're the kind who would baby your case and stuffs but - I hear that the Stratus Grey Case does age very beautifully with some rugged use


----------



## RPKwan

Eric Chong said:


> Psyched to hear that buddy! May i know which IEMs do you pair it with? Im especially curious this year due to the lack of audio shows, hence im not able to test synergy extensively as i always did =/
> Hey Eric, I used Erlkonig w/ N8 and then P6.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lu88 (Sep 19, 2020)

I've spent 120+ hrs with my Socrates and I'm very satisfied.

After reading some good reviews by Headfonia, Twister6, Headphonesty, etc., I decided to buy it as an upgrade cable for Technics EAH-TZ700 to connect to iBasso DX220Max.

W-shaped effect of the Socrates is very impressive.  It extends each sound characteristics of EAH-TZ700/DX220Max, and brings exquisite synergies. These are amazing combo!
Especially, I love vocal oriented signature with rich, deep, and textured bass. I've tried various copper cables, and finally I found the one. The Socrates is the cable I've been looking for!


BTW, I added an o-ring chin slider by myself.  It was an easy DIY and works perfect.
(I used a 9x2 sized o-ring included in this set and a narrow zip tie.)


----------



## Kiats

After experimenting with the Final Audio iems, I’m back on the Sony IER Z1R with the Plato. Listening off the SE200. Streaming Xiami and QQ Music. Amazing how well the Plato pairs with the Z1R. Beautiful balance, impactful bass, smooth yet extended trebles. Love it!


----------



## Eric Chong

Lu88 said:


> I've spent 120+ hrs with my Socrates and I'm very satisfied.
> 
> After reading some good reviews by Headfonia, Twister6, Headphonesty, etc., I decided to buy it as an upgrade cable for Technics EAH-TZ700 to connect with iBasso DX220Max.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear that the "Socrates" is playing well with your set up!  I see that you dabble in photography too! Thanks for the dope photos - Loved it


----------



## NovaFlyer

Lu88 said:


> I've spent 120+ hrs with my Socrates and I'm very satisfied.
> 
> After reading some good reviews by Headfonia, Twister6, Headphonesty, etc., I decided to buy it as an upgrade cable for Technics EAH-TZ700 to connect with iBasso DX220Max.
> 
> ...


Great innovation on the DIY slider.


----------



## Eric Chong

We're back to speed on production scheduling - "Socrates" is now opened back for orders


----------



## Kiats

Been spending parts of the weekend listening to music streaming off the SE200 on the Fitear Air2 paired with the Socrates. What I do love about the SE200 is that firstly, it was the first AK that had DAC filters, and secondly, it has AKM DAC chip as well as the ESS. 

I recall someone asking if there would be bass bloat etc with the combo of Air2 and Socrates. I can categorically say no! In fact it’s a wonderful organic and liquid sonic combo. Intimate vocals while having sufficient head space at the same time. Great timbre on strings, nice twinkle on the keyboards, excellent instrument separation, nuanced emotions. What I love is as I listen to live tracks, I can hear the nice layering of the singer, the instruments and the audience cheering away in the background. Very very lovely and enjoyable. 

#kudos to @Eric Chong and his team. Home run!


----------



## KuroKitsu

Boo, Eric doesn't know when(if) they be able to source leather for another limited case run.

Socrates owner who don't want their case, plz sell to meeeee


----------



## Kiats

KuroKitsu said:


> Boo, Eric doesn't know when(if) they be able to source leather for another limited case run.
> 
> Socrates owner who don't want their case, plz sell to meeeee



Heheh! Yes I must agree that the Socrates does come in a really good looking case. 🤗


----------



## KuroKitsu

Kiats said:


> Heheh! Yes I must agree that the Socrates does come in a really good looking case. 🤗


Really functional too. I really like that additional clasp that allows you to hang if from stuff. Granted I could get the Stratus Grey and hanging if off the zipper pull, but from experience that will eventually break it.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

Eric Chong said:


> Hey buddy, if you're into the first gen of Leo, you might want check out the "Socrates"  You can also pm @Barra to join our tour if you'll like to try it out first


Hey Eric. Will there be a European tour? I’d love to be able to audition your cables.


----------



## ngoshawk

I currently have one set of several of the ET cables. My initial reaction was that the Socrates fit my sound signature tastes more, but that could be the copper-lover in me slanting my view. I really do enjoy it on the MMR Thummim currently through my Shanling M6 Pro. But switching back to the Iliad, I realize what a marvel that cable is. A clarity of song that is very much at the top of what I have heard makes the Iliad quite impressive. There is a level of detail, which even these tired ears can fathom. I do still like the Socrates for my taste, but can certainly see what the Iliad can do for those who desire a true TOTL sound. 

Comparisons and use on my Legend X as well as CTM Da Vinci X forthcoming.


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> Really functional too. I really like that additional clasp that allows you to hang if from stuff. Granted I could get the Stratus Grey and hanging if off the zipper pull, but from experience that will eventually break it.



Good point! I think you can actually hang it off the zipper pull - i can assure it won't break. Though, it'll be a lil bit unsightly.. =/ 



KickAssChewGum said:


> Hey Eric. Will there be a European tour? I’d love to be able to audition your cables.



Heyy buddy, yes - I'm actually working on it with @mvvRAZ - You can pm him for more details


----------



## Barra

KickAssChewGum said:


> Hey Eric. Will there be a European tour? I’d love to be able to audition your cables.


We are working on one, check in with @mvvRAZ


----------



## KickAssChewGum

Barra said:


> We are working on one, check in with @mvvRAZ


Thanks @Barra


----------



## Barra

ngoshawk said:


> I currently have one set of several of the ET cables. My initial reaction was that the Socrates fit my sound signature tastes more, but that could be the copper-lover in me slanting my view. I really do enjoy it on the MMR Thummim currently through my Shanling M6 Pro. But switching back to the Iliad, I realize what a marvel that cable is. A clarity of song that is very much at the top of what I have heard makes the Iliad quite impressive. There is a level of detail, which even these tired ears can fathom. I do still like the Socrates for my taste, but can certainly see what the Iliad can do for those who desire a true TOTL sound.
> 
> Comparisons and use on my Legend X as well as CTM Da Vinci X forthcoming.


I second the Socrates on the Thummim, what a wonderful combination. While the Iliad is clearly better as a pairing, it is not that far making the Socrates feel like a steal at its price. They both have the euphoric lift to them that raises the Thummim's performance to the next level. It has been difficult to tear the Socrates away from the Thummim to hear it on the rest of my lineup, but expect great things with the LX and especially the ELY pairing. If it can make my A18 more fun, that would be a bonus as well. Will be done with my Socrates review soon.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

Barra said:


> I second the Socrates on the Thummim, what a wonderful combination. While the Iliad is clearly better as a pairing, it is not that far making the Socrates feel like a steal at its price. They both have the euphoric lift to them that raises the Thummim's performance to the next level. It has been difficult to tear the Socrates away from the Thummim to hear it on the rest of my lineup, but expect great things with the LX and especially the ELY pairing. If it can make my A18 more fun, that would be a bonus as well. Will be done with my Socrates review soon.


Very curious as to what effect it has on your A18’s. Would you mind reporting back when you’ve tried it please? Thanks!


----------



## JonathanKlein

I read the post from @raymogi comparing the Iliad to the Effect Audio Code 51.  Has anyone else done this comparison or Iliad to one of Effect Audio's bespoke cables? IEMs I'm considering are a16s and the Elysium.


----------



## Eric Chong

JonathanKlein said:


> I read the post from @raymogi comparing the Iliad to the Effect Audio Code 51.  Has anyone else done this comparison or Iliad to one of Effect Audio's bespoke cables? IEMs I'm considering are a16s and the Elysium.



You might wanna check out @Deezel177 reviews on THL or speak with @twister6


----------



## Craftsman1511

JonathanKlein said:


> I read the post from @raymogi comparing the Iliad to the Effect Audio Code 51.  Has anyone else done this comparison or Iliad to one of Effect Audio's bespoke cables? IEMs I'm considering are a16s and the Elysium.



Im also currently looking at either EA / Eletech cables. The Socrates does appeal to me but i don't know if i should just shoot for the Iliad instead. Anybody has any recommendations? I have the 64audio A18s and Nio and looking at cable upgrades.


----------



## Deezel177

JonathanKlein said:


> I read the post from @raymogi comparing the Iliad to the Effect Audio Code 51.  Has anyone else done this comparison or Iliad to one of Effect Audio's bespoke cables? IEMs I'm considering are a16s and the Elysium.



I compared the two cables here: https://theheadphonelist.com/effect-audio-code-51-titan-talk/3/



Craftsman1511 said:


> Im also currently looking at either EA / Eletech cables. The Socrates does appeal to me but i don't know if i should just shoot for the Iliad instead. Anybody has any recommendations? I have the 64audio A18s and Nio and looking at cable upgrades.



If you want a punchier sound out of the A18s and Nio, and you like a more rumbly low-end, the Socrates would be more ideal. If you prioritize spaciousness, headroom and imaging precision, the Iliad is a worthwhile upgrade (if you don’t mind the price hike, of course).


----------



## twister6

Craftsman1511 said:


> Im also currently looking at either EA / Eletech cables. The Socrates does appeal to me but i don't know if i should just shoot for the Iliad instead. Anybody has any recommendations? I have the 64audio A18s and Nio and looking at cable upgrades.



As I just replied to you in 64audio thread, I think Nio pair up with Socrates will make a lot more sense


----------



## KuroKitsu

Fortitude and Prudence are out for delivery!


----------



## arijitroy2 (Sep 29, 2020)

Got the Socrates today, gave 2hrs of listening time with Luna and DX220, and I am just so happy! The sound so far is exactly what I thought it would be and it's just marvelous now! I am burning them overnight, not sure if that changes anything but we'll see!

I agree, the sound with Socrates is very tube like, it has added enough body to the low end, and the mids are a bit more forward now, but has that warmth I wanted to bring out! The peaky trebles have completely gone for me, and the left to right width has also increased a bit, thus improved the imaging. I am really happy with this sound signature, vocal based tracks are a treat to listen to. The only genres I think this does not fit is the classical one, since that needs more air for the instruments to breath, this does not give that, but that is fine with me since I would be listening to classical from my 2ch and headphones mostly.

Thanks @Eric Chong for a job well done with this cable, and yeah, the case is damn gorgeous if I must say!!


----------



## KuroKitsu (Sep 28, 2020)

And here we are. I really like the minimalist packaging to go with the entry level cables. Plus the matching of the leather colour of the cable ties to the cables. Nice and supple insulation. The y split and plug really steal the show, they elevate what would be a great looking cable, and make it classy. Cables are also extraordinarily thin for 26 AWG in comparison to what I'm use to and they look and feel more like 28 AWG, kevlar core makes a huge difference. 

I drool at the thought of the higher tiers now

@Eric Chong I am very impressed! Looking forward to more releases!


----------



## Eric Chong

arijitroy2 said:


> Got the Socrates today, gave 2hrs of listening time with Luna and DX220, and I am just so happy! The sound so far is exactly what I thought it would be and it's just marvelous now! I am burning them overnight, not sure if that changes anything but we'll see!
> 
> I agree, the sound with Socrates is very tube like, it has added enough body to the low end, and the mids are a bit more forward now, but has that warmth I wanted to bring out! The peaky trebles have completely gone for me, and the left to right width has also increased a bit, thus improved the imaging. I am really happy with this sound signature, vocal based tracks are a treat to listen to. The only genres I think this does not fit is the classical one, since that needs more air for the instruments to breath, this does not give that, but that is fine with me since I would listening to classical from my 2ch and headphones mostly.
> 
> Thanks @Eric Chong for a job well done with this cable, and yeah, the case is damn gorgeous if I must say!!



Thanks buddy! Glad you loved it  Apologies for the slight delay we had before shipping to you! If you're a believer in burn in - yes i find the Socrates do open up more with more burn in time  

PS : Go rough with the case and it'll develop very nice user marks - check back in with your unique pattern after awhile!  Enjoy!



KuroKitsu said:


> And here we are. I really like the minimalist packaging to go with the entry level cables. Plus the matching of the leather colour of the cable ties to the cables. Nice and supple insulation. The y split and plug really steal the show, they elevate what would be a great looking cable, and make it classy. Cables are also extraordinarily thin for 26 AWG in comparison to what I'm use to and they look and feel more like 28 AWG, kevlar core makes a huge difference.
> 
> I drool at the thought of the higher tiers now
> 
> @Eric Chong I am very impressed! Looking forward to more releases!



It arrived fast!  Thank you for your kind words! Hope you enjoyed it with the UM and the QDC  BTW - what were your thoughts on the cable tie? Is it just right or the width is too 'fat'? Should we slim it down a little?


----------



## arijitroy2

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks buddy! Glad you loved it  Apologies for the slight delay we had before shipping to you! If you're a believer in burn in - yes i find the Socrates do open up more with more burn in time
> 
> PS : Go rough with the case and it'll develop very nice user marks - check back in with your unique pattern after awhile!  Enjoy!


One thing I love about this hobby is how patient it has made as a human being 

No worries Eric, I understand the delay and it's totally fine, and the quality and the sound more than makes up for it!


----------



## Eric Chong

arijitroy2 said:


> One thing I love about this hobby is how patient it has made as a human being
> 
> No worries Eric, I understand the delay and it's totally fine, and the quality and the sound more than makes up for it!



Indeed - Nowadays when i purchase things and gotta wait a week or two ; I'm always comforting myself : " What's a week or 2 when i waited 4-6 weeks for my audio stuffs"


----------



## Craftsman1511

Thanks Deezel and Twister! It's very helpful, I've just placed an order for the Socrates. Can't wait!  The splitter is stunning!

@Eric Chong any idea on lead time?


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> It arrived fast!  Thank you for your kind words! Hope you enjoyed it with the UM and the QDC  BTW - what were your thoughts on the cable tie? Is it just right or the width is too 'fat'? Should we slim it down a little?


A minor wait for DHL to pick them up from you guys,but once they go it's been pretty fast. Shipped on Friday, in my hands by Monday seems to not have changed.

Will post my thoughts about Prudence and Fortitude once I've had some more time with them, very interesting changes for both MEST and DMagic though!

I held off on the cable ties when I opened since I felt they were a bit stiff out of the box in comparison to my existing one. After a day or so of usage, they feel just right to me. I have some cable ties that are a lot softer and slighty narrower in width, but I prefer these ones with the sitffness and not super tight with the cables.


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Thanks Deezel and Twister! It's very helpful, I've just placed an order for the Socrates. Can't wait!  The splitter is stunning!
> 
> @Eric Chong any idea on lead time?



Thanks buddy! It's currently under process and we're trying for a ship out by the end of the week. Latest a DHL Pickup on Monday 



KuroKitsu said:


> A minor wait for DHL to pick them up from you guys,but once they go it's been pretty fast. Shipped on Friday, in my hands by Monday seems to not have changed.
> 
> Will post my thoughts about Prudence and Fortitude once I've had some more time with them, very interesting changes for both MEST and DMagic though!
> 
> I held off on the cable ties when I opened since I felt they were a bit stiff out of the box in comparison to my existing one. After a day or so of usage, they feel just right to me. I have some cable ties that are a lot softer and slighty narrower in width, but I prefer these ones with the sitffness and not super tight with the cables.



Glad to hear that DHL is still performing as per usual  Thanks for the update on the CableTie. Looking forward to your feedbacks soon


----------



## Craftsman1511

That was faster than expected! Can't wait!


----------



## ngoshawk

Having the tour kit for about a week, these are my initial impressions for the Iliad (holy buckets what a piece of work, my oh my) and the Socrates ("bargain" of the year):



I have to say that these cables are pretty spectacular. Focusing first on the Iliad (of course…) paired with the MMR Thummim you certainly get the impression that this pair is at the top of the heap. It should be and that last bit of detail wrought from the Thummim comes clean. I paired the Iliad with the Homunculous as well, with less satisfaction. To me the Iliad brought the highs out a bit too much for my tastes. With the Thummim it is quite acceptable, but not with the Homunculous.

Moving to the Socrates was an extremely nice surprise. For half the cost, plus with the metal of choice for my tastes, I went in expecting it to sound almost flat compared to the Iliad. I was wrong. Warmer, with a richness that fit my sound tastes I was very happy with the results. On the Thummim this time it was a bit less satisfying than the Iliad, but for 1/2 the price certainly acceptable. Where the Socrates worked for me was on the Homunculous. Giving the mids a bit of taming, without covering, I enjoyed the pairing. This would make an excellent $2.5k rig. But the real surprise came when I switched the Socrates to my Legend X. Usually running a PW Audio Helix Initial, I very much like that pairing. But the Socrates just kind of blew the PW away.

The PW has a very nice holographic sound to it on 2.5bal. The bass surrounds you as does the rest of the sound, almost making the “spherical” nature too intimate. I very much like it, but the Socrates threw in much better detail response, and a clarity that I have not heard on the Legend X. Bass was a tiny bit withdrawn, but with better impact. I was smitten. So much so, that instead of replacing the Legend X with the Homunculous/Socrates pairing, I may just get the cable. The LX & Socrates were made for each other and hits every single check mark I would want. Deep, detailed bass, excellent soundstage, vocals that come across clear and concise, and a treble, which lays itself out as pleasing without a bite.

I certainly had that “wow” moment on as _Hold My Heart_ from Lindsey Stirling & ZZ Ward as it played. My goodness. Follow that with 1-800MYLOVE from Feynman and the bass is simply intoxicating through the duo. My goodness indeed, the Socrates is a winner.


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Indeed - Nowadays when i purchase things and gotta wait a week or two ; I'm always comforting myself : " What's a week or 2 when i waited 4-6 weeks for my audio stuffs"



or up to 3 months for  FitEar customs ...


----------



## Craftsman1511

Amazing! Don't know how you guys did it but the parcel is out for shipping and I will be receiving it by the end of the day! Kudos to @Eric Chong for the fast shipping and for bearing with my endless questions & anxiety/excitement! 

I'll come back with impressions once I have the Socrates in my hands!


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Don't know how you guys did it



DHL almost never disappoints  Hope you enjoy! Looking forward to the feedbacks!


----------



## Deferenz

ngoshawk said:


> Having the tour kit for about a week, these are my initial impressions for the Iliad (holy buckets what a piece of work, my oh my) and the Socrates ("bargain" of the year):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recall a short while ago that @twister6 said that the Legend X and Socrates was an excellent pair up. I certainly can’t wait to hear this combo.


----------



## ngoshawk

Deferenz said:


> I recall a short while ago that @twister6 said that the Legend X and Socrates was an excellent pair up. I certainly can’t wait to hear this combo.



I may have to referee some more games to scrimp for the Socrates. The pairing with the Legend X is superb.


----------



## Deferenz

ngoshawk said:


> I may have to referee some more games to scrimp for the Socrates. The pairing with the Legend X is superb.


I see that you have the N6ii, did you do the cable testing using this?


----------



## Craftsman1511

ngoshawk said:


> Having the tour kit for about a week, these are my initial impressions for the Iliad (holy buckets what a piece of work, my oh my) and the Socrates ("bargain" of the year):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I completely agree re the Socrates! I've now had time to properly listen to the Socrates for a day now. Came in a neat package that's very in line with the greek theme. The Socrates is pairing amazingly with my 64 Nio and Legend X. Oh my word, the midrange, soundstage, and wetness of the bass is completely on point! I thought that a full-on copper would perhaps reduce the treble details but surprised to find that it didn't! 

Now I'm more curious about Eletech higher range of cables!


----------



## ngoshawk

Deferenz said:


> I see that you have the N6ii, did you do the cable testing using this?



I’m using the N6ii and my Shanling M6 Pro as well. Both are pretty nice. N6ii has the E01 motherboard, so using one of the nifty @ddHiFi adapters is needed.


----------



## kel77

Kiats said:


> No worries. Yes, try it out for yourself. I found it nice and organic. But your sensitivity to bass may be different from mine.
> 
> Though I’d hardly call myself a bass head. I’m perfectly listening to the Final Audio A8000 as I am to the B1.


I finally got to try the Socrates and also the Iliad on the Air2 after it returned from Japan.

Out of the complete range of cables from Eletech, the Socrates is indeed best matched with the Air2 in my opinion.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Thoughts on the Fortitude vs the Prudence for a pairing with the Solaris OG? Currently running a PW No. 10 and looking for something similarly priced but not as thiccccc.

Thanks!


----------



## korvin12

Socrates with Odin


----------



## Layman1

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Thoughts on the Fortitude vs the Prudence for a pairing with the Solaris OG? Currently running a PW No. 10 and looking for something similarly priced but not as thiccccc.
> 
> Thanks!



I listened to the Prudence on the Solaris 2020.
I have only heard the Solaris OG briefly at a CanJam last year, so I am not really cognisant of the differences between OG and 2020 Solaris.

I haven't heard Fortitude, but have read pretty much all reviews/impressions here of it.

Disclaimers aside, I think both could do very well with the Solaris, depending on what one is looking for.
I thought Prudence brought some great benefits, such as tighter and more accurate bass, increased sub-bass impact; however, for me, I did not want to decrease the thickness/richness of the mids at all, and I felt the Prudence did do that a little bit, in the process of balancing out the sound signature overall a bit and providing a bit more lift and clarity in the treble.

However, it sounds like these might be exactly the kind of sound tweaks that would fit what you are looking for, so perhaps give this one a go? There are others who can compare Fortitude with Prudence here, who've heard both


----------



## Shecky504

korvin12 said:


> Socrates with Odin


@korvin12  How is this pairing compared to the stock Odin cable??


----------



## Eric Chong

We'll be announcing our newest USA authorised partner for Eletech products in a matter of days. Keep posted!


----------



## korvin12

Shecky504 said:


> @korvin12  How is this pairing compared to the stock Odin cable??



Compared to Stormbreaker, Socrates adds abit more sub bass rumble, shorter decay of mid bass, brings mids abit more forward & also making them brighter and more revealing. Soundstage wise was fairly similar though vocals sounded more expanded.


----------



## BTBlaws

I have the VE Erlkonig and Elysium, agonising over a possible upgrade of cables. Had a fellow audiophile recommending Eletech and PW. Any recommendations?


----------



## Eric Chong

BTBlaws said:


> I have the VE Erlkonig and Elysium, agonising over a possible upgrade of cables. Had a fellow audiophile recommending Eletech and PW. Any recommendations?



For both IEMs i tend to prefer the pairing of "Plato" as it synergise better ; However there are some common user reports of the Elysium pairing well with the "Iliad". I realised you're based in Singapore - Perhaps you might wanna drop by the local dealer to try it out


----------



## Craftsman1511

Coming back with more impressions of the Socrates - it is a crazy little thing! I've had the misfortune of forgetting it at my workplace so had attached my Nio with the stock cable for the day. Boy, what an instant 'discomfort' (could my brain be burned in to the Socrates?) I found myself not enjoying my IEMs as much as I would think. Missing so much detail and clarity that the cable brought forth. What a weird experience, but certainly puts the iliad in my radar for my A18s. 


@Eric Chong just sent you a pm!


----------



## BTBlaws

Eric Chong said:


> For both IEMs i tend to prefer the pairing of "Plato" as it synergise better ; However there are some common user reports of the Elysium pairing well with the "Iliad". I realised you're based in Singapore - Perhaps you might wanna drop by the local dealer to try it out



Thank you! How would you perhaps rate the lower range of cables for the Vision Ears? I've not dipped my toes in IEM cables and am not so ready to sink so deep lol


----------



## doctorjuggles (Oct 15, 2020)

Right. I'm the fortunate - and very pleased - first user in the EU tour of Eletech's range of cables. No pressure or anything.

However, mine will be somewhat different from regular cable reviews.
Firstly, I’m an amateur cable-maker myself. Nothing anywhere near as good as what Eric and his team of skilled craftsmen/alchemists, but it does mean I come at the tour with an ever-so-slightly different point of view to most users.
It also means I want to know about all the technicalities – what materials are used in the cable? Sure. But I want to know what’s in the dielectric. I want to know about the solder used. I even want to know if the ear guides use a special kind of heat shrink.
Crucially – in terms of sonic differences – I will leave that to those better qualified than myself. There are many people on the tour and they will all feedback with that detail. So anyone looking to know what the Iliad sounds like on a pair of FIBAE 7 vs a Plato, or whether a Thummim shines as bright with a Fortitude conducting the voltage, I’m afraid I’m not your guy. I’m too old and my hearing is too “un-batlike” to be any use to you. But worry not, these reviews are like London buses….you wait ages for one and suddenly four come along at once. So just wait for one of those – the tour has a long way to go yet.

However, if you want to know about build, cable-feel and the general feeling of what it might be like to own the entire Eletech range (even if that's merely owning the responsibility of taking care of them for a couple of weeks) then read on...

This is my second EU tour instance. I was lucky enough to be part of the MMR tour a few months back. It’s something I am always grateful for. Grateful to the organisers, grateful to the manufacturer and grateful to be part of this little community.
It does, however, always leave me in a strange moral quandary. I know I suffer from my own biases. One of them is when someone is nice to me, I cannot bring myself not to be nice back. So with Eric going out of his way to lay this fine tour on and going far, far further out of his way to be nice to me and my million questions, it raises an issue for me. Can I be impartial? Well, to be honest, no. Everything about my interaction with Eric/Eletech has made me want them to succeed. I wanted to like the products from the start. I want these tours to continue and I want the manufacturers to feel like they’re appreciated and getting something out of this.
….But I promised Eric I’d be honest, and when he comes to London for CanJam (whenever it’s finally next on) and I buy him his Scotch….he’ll kick my ass if I’m not truthful!
So here goes….





Unboxing - well this is an experience few people on earth will ever get to have. The entire range of Eletech cables. Arriving at one’s door. Untouched.

I do love ripping open a brand-new toy. And here I was faced with 5 of them (plus a little adapter pack for good measure).

I am a greedy creature by nature. I think I must be part-magpie. I need the shiniest, coolest looking morsel for myself and I need it now. So, shamefully, instead of starting at the bottom and building the excitement, I went straight for the Holy Grail. I made a beeline for the Iliad. Oooh, so that’s what @mvvRAZ was talking about!

It’s a luxurious experience. Simple as that. The Erlkonig….to an extent the Thummim…and now the Iliad. These are 3 audio products I have direct experience with which set themselves apart. If you knew nothing of audio, if you wandered in off the street to an audio show and were faced with each product in its box, open for viewing but not using, you would automatically wander up to certain products in each category and just know from the look – “I know nothing about audio, but I’m pretty sure this is one of the best here”. Well that’s where the Iliad falls. A very well made, thematic box covers an absolutely beautiful round leather case. Above it sits a plaque – the purpose of which I simple. To remind you that you have bought a quality product.

Opening the leather case, it’s clear even this is made of high-quality stuff. That's just as well – because it’s protecting a treasure. Coiled within it like a gleaming, silvery serpent lies the Iliad.

Now I’m well aware that few people will have made it to this point. Only a cable nerd reads about cables. Only an insane one reads about cables when the reviewer isn’t even talking about the sound.
I’d love to say your patience is now about to be rewarded. But instead I’m going to gush about the feel of the finest IEM cable I’ve ever had the pleasure of using.

A 24AWG quartet of silver, palladium plated silver and gold/silver alloy winds its way out of an exquisitely machined, angular-looking 2.5mm jack. Four flexible neurons weaving in and out of each other through an identically machined splitter, parting ways to carry their message to each 2pin connector. There’s a perfect symmetry in the design and a perfect visual aesthetic on display. Each part has been chosen to complement each other. It’s a thing of real beauty.

I’ve made and used lots of different wire – I have plenty of very, very nice cable in my little collection. But I have to hold my hands up here and say that very little, if anything, I’ve used is quite this classy.

Cables, to me, have a duty to be ergonomic. Part of that is the ability to blend into what you’re doing. Connect the source to the transducer and then get out of the way (in all senses of the phrase). If I’m constantly fighting with a cable, then that’s not the cable for me. Stiff cables are not an option, ever. So to discover one that’s this thick, well-made and luxurious, while still maintaining the ability to disappear, to bend out of the way rather than obstinately stay in the way, is a real boon.

It’s a masterpiece.





Short of taking it apart (which I really wanted to), I can only provide my best estimate of the quality of work on show. Eletech use, in their upper range of cables, their own proprietary solder, the details of which are known to the company and not shared with us plebs. I’m also aware of the source of many of their components. I’m not sure if it’s common knowledge, so I’ll refrain from going into detail, but they’re the best of the best and it shows. Everything is perfectly finished. (I used magnifying goggles to reveal blemishes. I found none.) As @mvvRAZ would no doubt say – it’s "perfect visual continuity", but on a microscopic level.

In use, though, I had some issues.

My Thummim are amazing, but the fit is always an issue. Because of this, I have a pair of acrylic custom tips. Works brilliantly, but they stick out like a pair of miniature satellite dishes in my ears. Because of this, I need to use them with either no ear guides, or with a good slider that has plenty of friction to draw the cable in once it passes my jawline. Without this, the ear guides continually try to pull the cable back in a direction convenient for them, rather than convenient for me. And so it proved with the Iliad.

Swapping to custom IEMs solved this issue for me, but it’s something that concerned me. Usually, I’d remove it or I’d fire up a Dremel torch or a hair-dryer on its hottest setting and reshape the guides, but as these are tour units and damaging them would cost me dearly, I instead contacted Eric, who assured me that anyone with this concern can request a slider and it will gladly be added. I feel this is an important thing for prospective buyers to know. Not everyone will be as fussy about this as me, but knowing it's an option is a very useful nugget.

It would have been remiss of me not to mention this issue (it was also present with a pair of Balmung I’m auditioning), but I’m confident that owners of the Iliad can easily solve this issue with either of the two methods mentioned (slider or reshaping the guides).

Beyond that, and when I was using the Iliad with more compliant IEMs, it is exactly what I want – a cable that gets out of my way. It’s supple, luxurious and strong, yet soft. In short, it’s what I aspire to eventually create as a cable maker myself. Truly gorgeous and, without creating a spoiler, my absolute favourite in the range.

Right, I’ve realised I’m banging on and on here somewhat, so I will try to be more concise with my overview of the rest of the range.





First I must mention that moving on to the next two “Big Guns” in the stable after the Iliad, the Plato and the Socrates, I had a sense of apprehension that I’d started at the top and might be disappointed with what lay below.

If I was concerned that dropping down the range would provide a less luxurious first impression when opening them, I couldn’t have been more wrong. If anything, I love the unboxing experience of these two even more, and I certainly love the case even more! Both also include the plaques that should just say “you’ve bought yourself something special here, haven’t you, Champ?” and both clearly scream quality before you’ve even seen the actual product itself.

So what of the two cables?





Well I’ll start with the Plato. My Thummim shipped without a cable (long and boring story) and I’ve only ever used non-Eletech cables with it. I used the Plato for the tour unit, but I was told in no uncertain terms that this was not the cable to judge the Plato by, as it was the “old” version. So I was looking forward to pairing it with the Thummim. In brief, the cable is now much more supple, but not in the same vein as the Iliad. Slightly springy (you can see in the photos I’ve struggled to grapple with it and given up), it’s a clear upgrade on the previous version. Once again, you’re presented with an excellent fit/finish, the highest quality components and an attention to detail that sets Eric’s aesthetic apart from everyone else. He’s operating on a different level from the rest of us.

That said, I did always reach for the Iliad when I wanted to listen to the Thummim. The combination of previously discussed ear guide issues alone with the additional, slight unruliness of the Plato means I never quite gelled with the cable made and selected to pair with the Thummim. I think this was my main/only disappointment with the tour, and the disappointment might have been magnified as it was one I was looking forward to most.

That said, I’m not the world’s biggest fan of straight-up silver wire. I know it was tested and re-tested for the Thummim. I get and respect that. And as I said, the quality isn’t in question. But the Plato is the only cable in the range that I am not effusive in my praise of. I’d either go for the Socrates or save for the Iliad.

I’m in a minority though and I hope my reasons make sense.

Speaking of minorities, the Plato is in the minority for being the only one I have something slightly negative to say about in the range...so let's move on to another favourite.




The Socrates is an absolute beauty. Truly breath-taking aesthetics are on display and I can see why, after just a few days, Eletech were out of stock.

It’s not really something that most people are aware of, but black cables are an absolute PITA to make. Pigments dictate that keeping them supple is a real task, and it’s why (except for that nasty black rubber cable that cheap earphones come with) black cables are less flexible than ones with clear dielectrics. With black cables, you’re really talking about “what’s the least stiff” rather than “what’s the supplest”.
Why do I mention this? Well those of you still reading this may remember aaaaallllll the way back, before you had your mid-review nap, that I mentioned ergonomics are important to me. So if you’ve ever used a black cable and had issues, but love the aesthetic, well this is the closest I’ve ever seen/used to a flexible black cable. Yes, it’s not as soft and pliable as the Iliad, (or even the Prudence for that matter,) but it’s pretty good nonetheless, and very good for a black cable. It doesn’t have the “springiness” which bugged me and got in the way when I used the Plato, and it brings with it an unrivalled aesthetic, which I’m a total, total sucker for. A pretty cable? Yes please! And the Socrates is certainly that. I’d say it’s my second favourite in the range….but my heart has a bit of a soft spot for the next little rascal on the list….





The Prudence has its own, mini “steal-the-show” moment. It’s like a baby Plato – all the amazing build quality is, once again, on display, but it’s got a plucky feel to it. Thinner cable, but oh-so-pliable. If the Plato is the steak, the Pruence is the veal….the chubby, softer, smaller version that’s all character and I love it. It is, for me, the absolute “bargain” of the range. Sure, the Fortitude is fantastic too – but for ergonomics, for looks and for sheer “bang for buck”, it’s hard to feel like you’ve somehow conned Eletech out of getting a better deal than them than the Prudence.





So what have I learned?

Firstly – I have a loooong way to go until I’m as good as Eric and his team at this “cable-making” malarkey. But I’m working on it and I’m coming to get you, Eric! 

Secondly – damn, it’s hard to write a review of cables when you’re trying to stay objective, interesting AND not talking about the sound itself.

And finally – I want an Iliad!!!!

To @mvvRAZ  – thank you so much for organising this (and for loads of other stuff)

To @Eric Chong  – thank you for sending your precious cargo across the world to us, thank you for staying patient with me and my questions (both about your products and about cables in general). You're a real pleasure to deal with and I'm super grateful!

I’m very happy to have been the first person on this tour – I hope this review is useful to someone (and sorry if any of my words seem unfair – I tried to be as constructive as possible, but at the same time people are buying these cables in their droves, so anything I have to say that isn’t 100% positive is likely to be a “me” issue rather than a problem with the cable).

The cables now move on to the next user. Eric – bring spare Iliads next time you’re in London!


----------



## Eric Chong

BTBlaws said:


> Thank you! How would you perhaps rate the lower range of cables for the Vision Ears? I've not dipped my toes in IEM cables and am not so ready to sink so deep lol



I usually pair the Elysium with the Prudence for a little more zing and punch in the music whilst the Erlkonig would probably benefit from the Fortitude over the Prudence  Come by our office and have tea / beer while trying them out yourself! Sent you a pm! 


---------------------

Thanks @doctorjuggles for the long post of impressions! Glad you've had fun with Eletech's products !  It's certainly a different perspective to reviewing the products from a workmanship / build quality point of view than from sound perspective! Much appreciated!


----------



## Eric Chong

Welcoming BloomAudio to the fray!


----------



## gnahra (Oct 16, 2020)

Eric Chong said:


> Welcoming BloomAudio to the fray!


Ah i was secretly hoping that @Andrew DiMarcangelo would be the distributor you mentioned a few posts back, @Eric Chong
Best customer service in the business!  Congrats to both Bloom and Eletech!


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

We're _thrilled_ to begin offering Eletech's cables to our customers.  Their craftsmanship is world class and they share the same customer obsession that we do. Will update this thread once we go live with stock on our site.


----------



## stephenkostas

Eric Chong said:


> Welcoming BloomAudio to the fray!



We don't have physical stock yet, but we're now accepting preorders!

https://bloomaudio.com/collections/eletech

I'm also really excited that in addition to carrying the full line of Eletech cables in MMCX and 2-Pin configurations, we'll be offering the Virtues Series with connections for over-ear headphones (3.5mm, 2.5mm, and miniXLR for HIFIMAN, Focal, Audeze, Meze, etc.) in a variety of terminations.


----------



## blazinblazin (Oct 17, 2020)

Self added Pentaconn OFC Slider~
Silder is much heavier than the spilter 
Hopefully they come out black version later.


----------



## Eric Chong

stephenkostas said:


> We don't have physical stock yet, but we're now accepting preorders!
> 
> https://bloomaudio.com/collections/eletech
> 
> I'm also really excited that in addition to carrying the full line of Eletech cables in MMCX and 2-Pin configurations, we'll be offering the Virtues Series with connections for over-ear headphones (3.5mm, 2.5mm, and miniXLR for HIFIMAN, Focal, Audeze, Meze, etc.) in a variety of terminations.



Bloom Audio are amongst the first dealers to start offering our upgrade cables for Headphones, definitely do check them out. We've also began working on Headphone exclusive cable models - Keep posted! 



blazinblazin said:


> Self added Pentaconn OFC Slider~
> Silder is much heavier than the spilter
> Hopefully they come out black version later.



Nice! How's the general usage of the slider? Does it have any SQ difference as advertised or purely just functional? What are your thoughts on this slider? 

We're actually in talks with them to produce a similar styled slider that's exclusively Eletech's


----------



## BTBlaws

Eric Chong said:


> I usually pair the Elysium with the Prudence for a little more zing and punch in the music whilst the Erlkonig would probably benefit from the Fortitude over the Prudence  Come by our office and have tea / beer while trying them out yourself! Sent you a pm!



Many thanks for your kind invitation @Eric Chong. I shall schedule an appointment to your office this week and have a chat! Hoping to hear more of your cablets and learn more about ET products. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## arijitroy2

Eric Chong said:


> Bloom Audio are amongst the first dealers to start offering our upgrade cables for Headphones, definitely do check them out. We've also began working on Headphone exclusive cable models - Keep posted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, good timing with the headphone cable launch! I need one for my Denon D9200, so looking forward to the launch!


----------



## blazinblazin (Oct 19, 2020)

Eric Chong said:


> Nice! How's the general usage of the slider? Does it have any SQ difference as advertised or purely just functional? What are your thoughts on this slider?
> 
> We're actually in talks with them to produce a similar styled slider that's exclusively Eletech's


Oh it has additional functions 🤣
I only found the slider nice and from Pentaconn, so i bought it blindly.
On first use, I somehow felt sound is cleaner overall. Something like a cleaner background.


----------



## lumdicks

@Eric Chong , may I know whether above is really coming? I am an user of Dita Dream XLS and extremely interested on this.


----------



## Eric Chong (Oct 20, 2020)

BTBlaws said:


> Many thanks for your kind invitation @Eric Chong. I shall schedule an appointment to your office this week and have a chat! Hoping to hear more of your cablets and learn more about ET products. Thanks for doing this!



No worries at all~! Always welcomed to come hang out. Beer / Tea / Coffee / Scotch ; Let me know in advance xD




arijitroy2 said:


> Oh man, good timing with the headphone cable launch! I need one for my Denon D9200, so looking forward to the launch!



Indeed, our team has been properly prepped for the headphone cables development and has commenced working on it and burning through materials and configurations like crazy. It'll probably take us some time before we're ready to come to stage with the Headphone Cables Dev, but keep posted ! ~ 

For now, BloomAudio will have our current repertoire of products stocked in Headphone configuration which will be exciting - We've tested them extensively with the Audezes , Hifiman and Focals and find them very satisfactory!

PS: You have a very spectacular cans there, we're thinking of roping in the D9200 and Fostex TH900mkii for testing purposes (Or perhaps just plain ol' excuse for me to get them  )



blazinblazin said:


> Oh it has additional functions 🤣
> I only found the slider nice and from Pentaconn, so i bought it blindly.
> On first use, I somehow felt sound is cleaner overall. Something like a cleaner background.



Indeed! It is supposed to help with SQ as per their marketing - Not sure how it works though. How's the ergonomics looking?


----------



## Eric Chong (Oct 19, 2020)

lumdicks said:


> @Eric Chong , may I know whether above is really coming? I am an user of Dita Dream XLS and extremely interested on this.



What a leak... Where did you get this info from? 

No point going hush hush now ; Indeed, we're working with Dita on the Phantasm Project. Extremely psyched to be working with the good guys at Dita - Both our teams learnt alot from this experience working with theirs and it was an absolute joy to be working with them. Seeing as we're both in Singapore - Should've done this sooner 

It isn't ready for launch yet though. Please allow us some more time to finalise the product details and etc


----------



## blazinblazin (Oct 20, 2020)

Eric Chong said:


> Indeed! It is supposed to help with SQ as per their marketing - Not sure how it works though. How's the ergonomics looking?


Its actually better as it adds some weight to the cable so the cable got pulled down more. Cable became more secure on the ear especially when i had my mask and specs on so the cable will have lesser space on ear. 
Not sure how it works but it might be absorbing and shielding the cable from the spilter to your headphones. Or maybe using the human body as a grounding? 🤣

I probably want an Eletech slider than will looks better with the spilter.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> What a leak... Where did you get this info from?
> 
> No point going hush hush now ; Indeed, we're working with Dita on the Phantasm Project. Extremely psyched to be working with the good guys at Dita - Both our teams learnt alot from this experience working with theirs and it was an absolute joy to be working with them. Seeing as we're both in Singapore - Should've done this sooner
> 
> It isn't ready for launch yet though. Please allow us some more time to finalise the product details and etc


That y split looks nice, Chtulu Editions of Eletech cables please!

I would gladly pay for that as an option especially on the Virtues.


----------



## Eric Chong

blazinblazin said:


> Its actually better as it adds some weight to the cable so the cable got pulled down more. Cable became more secure on the ear especially when i had my mask and specs on so the cable will have lesser space on ear.
> Not sure how it works but it might be absorbing and shielding the cable from the spilter to your headphones. Or maybe using the human body as a grounding? 🤣
> 
> I probably want an Eletech slider than will looks better with the spilter.



Cool cool, sounds like a good option for our cables. Let me speak with them to find out more. Im exploring working with them for the same structure mechanism with Eletech's own design of tessellation / cuts. It should be an interesting project.

PS : I pray for your sake, its not a human body grounding rofl  The EMF shielding does make alot of sense though. Pretty interesting! 



KuroKitsu said:


> That y split looks nice, Chtulu Editions of Eletech cables please!
> 
> I would gladly pay for that as an option especially on the Virtues.



Thank you for your kind words buddy~ We're always churning out ideas and designs for our cable splitters, some work and some doesn't. Perhaps we may offer those as an option in the future. However, at the moment we're mostly doing the splitters as a model exclusive item


----------



## arijitroy2

Eric Chong said:


> Indeed, our team has been properly prepped for the headphone cables development and has commenced working on it and burning through materials and configurations like crazy. It'll probably take us some time before we're ready to come to stage with the Headphone Cables Dev, but keep posted ! ~
> 
> For now, BloomAudio will have our current repertoire of products stocked in Headphone configuration which will be exciting - We've tested them extensively with the Audezes , Hifiman and Focals and find them very satisfactory!
> 
> PS: You have a very spectacular cans there, we're thinking of roping in the D9200 and Fostex TH900mkii for testing purposes (Or perhaps just plain ol' excuse for me to get them  )



Unfortunately BloomAudio only ships CONUS so I'm out of luck there! But I can whole heartedly recommend you the D9200, it's an amazing headphone and doesn't cost a kidney


----------



## Eric Chong (Oct 20, 2020)

arijitroy2 said:


> Unfortunately BloomAudio only ships CONUS so I'm out of luck there! But I can whole heartedly recommend you the D9200, it's an amazing headphone and doesn't cost a kidney



Ahh yes, as i recall now - you reside in the EU. Well perhaps you can speak with the good guys at Bloom if any exceptions can be made, alternatively you can always send us a pm and we'll see how to help.

Meanwhile though, I've always been a fan of Denon old headphones D3000, D5000, D7000. I remember back in those days, it was a holy grail symbol along with the Fostex TH900. Always wanted to grab em' and now i have the perfect excuse


----------



## blazinblazin

Eric Chong said:


> Cool cool, sounds like a good option for our cables. Let me speak with them to find out more. Im exploring working with them for the same structure mechanism with Eletech's own design of tessellation / cuts. It should be an interesting project.
> 
> PS : I pray for your sake, its not a human body grounding rofl  The EMF shielding does make alot of sense though. Pretty interesting!


I read more on the function of the Silder yesterday, some sites selling this Silder even says put a few for better effect 😅


----------



## Eric Chong

blazinblazin said:


> I read more on the function of the Silder yesterday, some sites selling this Silder even says put a few for better effect 😅


----------



## doctorjuggles

blazinblazin said:


> I read more on the function of the Silder yesterday, some sites selling this Silder even says put a few for better effect 😅


Do they mean on their bank account?


----------



## lumdicks

Eric Chong said:


> What a leak... Where did you get this info from?
> 
> No point going hush hush now ; Indeed, we're working with Dita on the Phantasm Project. Extremely psyched to be working with the good guys at Dita - Both our teams learnt alot from this experience working with theirs and it was an absolute joy to be working with them. Seeing as we're both in Singapore - Should've done this sooner
> 
> It isn't ready for launch yet though. Please allow us some more time to finalise the product details and etc


Just came across in a discussion group on FB.

Let me wait patiently then.


----------



## Eric Chong

lumdicks said:


> Just came across in a discussion group on FB.
> 
> Let me wait patiently then.




Many thanks! Apologies for not being able to come back to you with more specifics right away, we should be able to finalise things with more details very soon!


----------



## twister6 (Oct 20, 2020)

Eric Chong said:


> Many thanks! Apologies for not being able to come back to you with more specifics right away, we should be able to finalise things with more details very soon!



That is the evil of FB audio groups, Eric, everything is out in the open  Btw, noticed recently another Project Perfection collaboration, or maybe just cross-promotion, or maybe just an old alum reunion (w/Pauline)


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> That is the evil of FB audio groups, Eric, everything is out in the open  Btw, noticed recently another Project Perfection collaboration, or maybe just cross-promotion, or maybe just an old alum reunion (w/Pauline)




Indeed - the power of internet nowadays !! Hahaha wasn't prepared for the leak and now scrambling for finalization so we can have more info for the public earlier.

The Titanium Lotoo is one beast of a machine, looking forward to your review on it man! The post though ~ was an alumni thing as you've mentioned  We can't be putting our hands in every cookie jar!


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> Indeed - the power of internet nowadays !! Hahaha wasn't prepared for the leak and now scrambling for finalization so we can have more info for the public earlier.
> 
> The Titanium Lotoo is one beast of a machine, looking forward to your review on it man! The post though ~ was an alumni thing as you've mentioned  We can't be putting our hands in every cookie jar!



Yes, that's what I figured, the latter one   Will have to wait for LPGT Palladium version for a proper match with Iliad !!! 

No plans to review LPGT Ti, though I have reviewed every other of their DAPs and use original LPGT in most of my reviews as a reference source.  Btw, I know it is a bit off-topic, or maybe on topic considering you are planning to expand Eletech cables into full size headphones domain.  LPGT Ti boosted 3.5mm SE to 720mW while kept 4.4mm BAL at 500mW.  Nice to see how DAP manufacturers trying to appeal to both crowds since IEMs are more popular with balanced cables and don't need as much power, while full size headphone with typical SE cables (for desktop equipment) need that extra power boost.


----------



## greenmac

Anyone help me source 2 x sliders to the UK ??


----------



## blazinblazin

greenmac said:


> Anyone help me source 2 x sliders to the UK ??


Look for forwarder. I use FromJapan.
Use the shopping function.
Search below link, inside the search bar.
https://item.rakuten.co.jp/e-earphone/2003200720035/?scid=af_sp_etc&sc2id=af_117_0_10001056


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> Yes, that's what I figured, the latter one   Will have to wait for LPGT Palladium version for a proper match with Iliad !!!
> 
> No plans to review LPGT Ti, though I have reviewed every other of their DAPs and use original LPGT in most of my reviews as a reference source.  Btw, I know it is a bit off-topic, or maybe on topic considering you are planning to expand Eletech cables into full size headphones domain.  LPGT Ti boosted 3.5mm SE to 720mW while kept 4.4mm BAL at 500mW.  Nice to see how DAP manufacturers trying to appeal to both crowds since IEMs are more popular with balanced cables and don't need as much power, while full size headphone with typical SE cables (for desktop equipment) need that extra power boost.



Hahaha I suspect a Palladium DAP will have loads of RMA issues with dings and cracks, would love to see them pull it off  

Ahh, was looking forward to your review on the Ti =/ I hope you find some time to do it soon! The Ti was indeed impressive at the SE output, i think they put much thought into it given that headphone users typically use 3.5mm with DAPs.


----------



## Craftsman1511

So excited for my Iliad parcel that is dropping off today! Thanks @Eric Chong for the swift delivery and crafting of the iliad. Will come back with more impressions, super excited for it seeing how I enjoyed the Socrates tremendously!

Btw ; 



lumdicks said:


> @Eric Chong , may I know whether above is really coming? I am an user of Dita Dream XLS and extremely interested on this.



What is that? Is that real? That's looking drop-dead gorgeous!


----------



## greenmac

Forwarder costs for the sliders was £50 when the sliders themselves were about half that

any HK based members able to assist ?


----------



## KuroKitsu

Will probably need a new cable when my Andromeda 2020 arrives.

Not sure if the excitement for what Eletech cable I'm gonna get this time being more than that of the Andromeda themselves is a good thing.


----------



## Eric Chong

greenmac said:


> Forwarder costs for the sliders was £50 when the sliders themselves were about half that
> 
> any HK based members able to assist ?



Not sure if it helps ~ You might want to check out some asian dealers/shops carrying Pentaconn / Acoustune products and check with them if they will ship to you.



KuroKitsu said:


> Will probably need a new cable when my Andromeda 2020 arrives.
> 
> Not sure if the excitement for what Eletech cable I'm gonna get this time being more than that of the Andromeda themselves is a good thing.



Ah! The Andros 2020, fun times ahead! Would love to hear your impressions on those! Well of course also the effects of cable rolling on em'


----------



## Eric Chong

Wrapping up ~! Eletech just concluded a amazing little show in Shanghai SIAV ~ After a year of no Canjams, we're really missing the CJ now. Very much looking forward to the Canjams 2020!


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Eric Chong said:


> Wrapping up ~! Eletech just concluded a amazing little show in Shanghai SIAV ~ After a year of no Canjams, we're really missing the CJ now. Very much looking forward to the Canjams 2020!


Eric

We too look forward to seeing you and getting to Can Jam's (for me Southern California) soon!
Stay safe out there!


----------



## Eric Chong

NJoyzAudio said:


> Eric
> 
> We too look forward to seeing you and getting to Can Jam's (for me Southern California) soon!
> Stay safe out there!



Woops i realised i made a typo = Looking forward to the 2021 Canjams** 

Indeed the SoCal Canjam has been one of my favourites alongside NYC & London. Here's hoping everything to ease off and we can resume the shows next year. It just felt completely weird this year with no CJ and no interactions with the audiophile community in person.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu (Oct 27, 2020)

Andrew DiMarcangelo said:


> We're _thrilled_ to begin offering Eletech's cables to our customers.  Their craftsmanship is world class and they share the same customer obsession that we do. Will update this thread once we go live with stock on our site.



Welp time to officially add the Fortitude to my wishlist now that Bloom will have it!

And yes! So looking forward to SoCal (second family there) or RMAF (because that's what is close to me) when shows become a thing again.


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> Woops i realised i made a typo = Looking forward to the 2021 Canjams**
> 
> Indeed the SoCal Canjam has been one of my favourites alongside NYC & London. Here's hoping everything to ease off and we can resume the shows next year. It just felt completely weird this year with no CJ and no interactions with the audiophile community in person.



Hard to believe, Eric, early this year you and I were chatting on Feb 15 at the show in NYC, and a month later the hell broke loose...  Usually, I'm the optimist by nature, but I have a feeling CJ NYC/SGP might not happen next year because Feb/March is too soon.  Maybe Chicago in June and London in July, but all will depend on availability and effectiveness of vaccine.


----------



## Eric Chong

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Welp time to officially add the Fortitude to my wishlist now that Bloom will have it!
> 
> And yes! So looking forward to SoCal (second family there) or RMAF (because that's what is close to me) when shows become a thing again.



I'm sure the good guys over at Bloom will be able to take care of you. Have been hearing TONNES of good things about their service. Oh yeah i heard RMAF is cancelled for good though, got swapped for Chicago iirc. I didn't really enjoy my last time in RMAF though - It was freezing for starters, and when i left, i recall that flights were delayed due to heavy snow and i missed my connecting flight... got stuck in the San Fran airport for a day ish. SoCal is so different, loved it when it was at LA Live and even more so when it shifted back to Orange County, good vibes all around. 

AHH Good ol' times.. lol



twister6 said:


> Hard to believe, Eric, early this year you and I were chatting on Feb 15 at the show in NYC, and a month later the hell broke loose...  Usually, I'm the optimist by nature, but I have a feeling CJ NYC/SGP might not happen next year because Feb/March is too soon.  Maybe Chicago in June and London in July, but all will depend on availability and effectiveness of vaccine.



I know right? It was so crazy - AFAIK the virus was already rampant since then and nobody was wearing masks or having any social distancing at all during NYC. Somebody up there must have favored us audiophiles because everybody got away unscathed thankfully lol. It was extremely cool to catch up with everybody though. Shame that you have to leave early! (Stay a night the next bout )

Indeed 2021 NYC seems a little bit too soon i would reckon, but SG i would presume that it would be highly possible ; Well depending on the local government policies by then. It's been rather positive recently with little to nil cases daily and we've been opening up bit by bit and alleviating the restrictions imposed previously. Current restrictions on events are capped at 250 pax within the venue at the moment - which will simply not work for Canjams.


----------



## Craftsman1511

After spending a week with the Iliad, I would say this is it for me guys I think I'll be off cables for a while. The Iliad absolutely screams luxury and the build quality is insanely good. Too bad the metal card within the package is not removable otherwise it would make for quite a nice accessory. The pairing with A18s is insane and completely optimized it with setup. 

I find myself spending more time listening and checking back to the tracks because there's so much detail that I simply haven't heard before! Enjoying my playlist all over again \m/ 

Thanks, @Eric Chong for such a great piece of work and also the stellar customer service and for being very patient with me on my endless questions!


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> After spending a week with the Iliad, I would say this is it for me guys I think I'll be off cables for a while. The Iliad absolutely screams luxury and the build quality is insanely good. Too bad the metal card within the package is not removable otherwise it would make for quite a nice accessory. The pairing with A18s is insane and completely optimized it with setup.
> 
> I find myself spending more time listening and checking back to the tracks because there's so much detail that I simply haven't heard before! Enjoying my playlist all over again \m/
> 
> Thanks, @Eric Chong for such a great piece of work and also the stellar customer service and for being very patient with me on my endless questions!




Thanks buddy~ Glad that you're having fun with the Iliad!  Enjoyed the conversations with you talking about audio, so no worries at all! Curious how's SQ of the Iliad x A18s combo?


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks buddy~ Glad that you're having fun with the Iliad!  Enjoyed the conversations with you talking about audio, so no worries at all! Curious how's SQ of the Iliad x A18s combo?



I'm still enjoying my time with the Iliad immensely, a pity that I can't have IEMs plugged in during work hours else I'll have it constantly playing heh! I find that the Iliad significantly opens up the staging and air of the A18s while at the same time offers a substantial reinforcement to the low frequencies. There's something magical about the midrange that I just can't completely articulate, I just love how's its the perfect pairing for my A18s so far. Definitely keep me in the loop when you have future releases!


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks buddy~ Glad that you're having fun with the Iliad!  Enjoyed the conversations with you talking about audio, so no worries at all! Curious how's SQ of the Iliad x A18s combo?



A18s is a warmer, bassier, fuller body, darker tuned IEM (unlike its U18t sibling).  Pair up with Iliad "brightens the day", especially with better resolution in mids and more sparkle/air in treble.


----------



## aaf evo

I have the Eletech demo right now, so far my favorite pairing with the A18s has been the Plato. But the Iliad brings an incredible decay to the A18s bass that’s super addicting. 

I’ll post impressions on the cables in a few days when I have more time. Beautiful cables.


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> I'm still enjoying my time with the Iliad immensely, a pity that I can't have IEMs plugged in during work hours else I'll have it constantly playing heh! I find that the Iliad significantly opens up the staging and air of the A18s while at the same time offers a substantial reinforcement to the low frequencies. There's something magical about the midrange that I just can't completely articulate, I just love how's its the perfect pairing for my A18s so far. Definitely keep me in the loop when you have future releases!



Thank you for sharing the impressions buddy!  



twister6 said:


> A18s is a warmer, bassier, fuller body, darker tuned IEM (unlike its U18t sibling).  Pair up with Iliad "brightens the day", especially with better resolution in mids and more sparkle/air in treble.



The A18s was a demo i missed during NYC this year thinking that I could just listen to it on the next show lol. Seriously considering adding the A18s into my repertoire of testing IEMs. 



aaf evo said:


> I have the Eletech demo right now, so far my favorite pairing with the A18s has been the Plato. But the Iliad brings an incredible decay to the A18s bass that’s super addicting.
> 
> I’ll post impressions on the cables in a few days when I have more time. Beautiful cables.



Sweet! How's the Plato faring with the A18s? My worry is that Plato may remove a bit of the warmth that is A18s signature, no?


----------



## aaf evo

Eric Chong said:


> Thank you for sharing the impressions buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly I love it, I think it hits a really sweet spot (M20 module, dx220 max) with the A18s and plato. The sound still retains most of its warmth but gets even more holographic sounding. 

I think @mvvRAZ uses that pairing too.


----------



## mvvRAZ

aaf evo said:


> Honestly I love it, I think it hits a really sweet spot (M20 module, dx220 max) with the A18s and plato. The sound still retains most of its warmth but gets even more holographic sounding.
> 
> I think @mvvRAZ uses that pairing too.


Yep big fan of the A18S with the Plato. I love how it tightens the bass, makes the signature as a whole a little more reference - I use mine with the M15 though, I prefer having the A18S a little flatter all around 

Will take some photos later, the combination looks stunning ^^


----------



## BTBlaws

Thanks Eric for hosting me yesterday at the Eletech's lab! Enjoyed the generosity of your team greatly!

I arrived late evening yesterday and was treated to a nice array of cables and displays! Eric had insisted that I have a beer and kick back to enjoy the session xD





Eric sat in and patiently explained his products and the company's operation ethos to me and while we chatted mostly about our audiophile journey before diving into the cables which were the main treat of the day! Unfortunately Socrates was not available to test out here but nonetheless an extremely enriching and satisfying experience!

 

I brought my AKSP1000m with my VE8 and Tia Fourte for the day and started with the lower range of Eletech Cables.

Fortitude / Prudence was introduced to me as being Eletech's elementary / entry offerings. The build quality and finishes are anything but low range imho. I'm thoroughly impressed with both the build quality as well as the performance levels put forth. A closer look at the individual parts is rather interesting. What beautiful barrels and parts they use for the lower range of cables. Outstanding attention to detail even on the pin barrels. From Eletech website photos, I thought that it's been photoshopped but hey, I managed to capture nice shades with just an iphone.

  

*Fortitude *
Unlike the previous copper cables that I've heard, I find the Fortitude to be rather neutral with energy. Quick and precise combined with clean crisp highs. Definitely not a warm and dark sounding copper as i've envisioned. Midrange is a touch accentuated and bigger sounding while the lows are slightly warmer and rounded with my VE8. Pairing with the VE8 is more preferable to the Fourte. The Fortitude also extends the soundstage width quite noticeably with little to no changes in depth / height.

*Prudence*
Surprise surprise! Who would have thought this neat little package to have caught my attention the minute I have it plugged in. The Prudence is an energetic piece! Running the Prudence with EDMs feels like having a sugar rush, its jam packed with details and momentum. I feel that the overall presentation is a slight boost in all frequencies with more emphasis on the mid and lows. Sound stage is satisfyingly large and deep. It's quite a wonder at this price point. Pairing with both the Fourte and VE8 are both great. I also seem to be able to listen at a lower volume with the Prudence and still achieve the same details levels.



The Prudence comes with this nifty cable tie that is quite well made. It feels like the kind of leather that is used for wallets. Too bad no leather cases included in the package. Eletech leather cases are pretty and well built. (My wife would probably not be too happy, Prudence is one of the cable(s) i walked away with)

Moving on to the big guns, Plato and Iliad! Again, unlucky that the much buzzed about Socrates isn't around today, I would love to spend some time with it.



*Plato*

Very very interesting component design choices and the blacked out look against the contrasting Silver cable core works very well here. I've heard much about this product and how it's being deployed at TOTL levels of pair-up. The Plato to me sounded very rich and transparent. It boosts the ingenious traits of my IEMs without overly boosting any frequencies. Highs and lows sounded fuller and more quantified whilst the mids are a touch cleaner. It feels like a veil being taken off. Quite a significant boost to the general staging, it feels like I'm in the centre of a concert with array speakers coming from the front. Very very impressive but not looking good on the wallet now..

Also heard on multiple accounts that it's a Non-Litz cable so I took the chance to ask Eric about it and to understand his thought process on this topic. To my surprise, he brought out a prototype Litz Plato for me to listen and compare, saying that the main driver behind choosing an unLitz Plato configuration was purely due to SQ considerations.



On the left -> a shinier silvery Plato (Non-Litz)
On the right -> a pale and matte look finish of the Plato (Litz)

Eric told me that both cables were built with the same configuration, geometry as well as materials ratio with the difference of one being litz and the other not. I certainly wasn't expecting a night/day difference between the 2 but i was proven wrong. The Litz Plato transformed into what you would call a "Silver signature". Thinning out the mid lows and lows and adding quite a boost to the mid high and highs. Presentation was overall a lot brighter and thinner with slightly wider soundstage. Though i may not look forward to the possible aesthetic changes to the Plato non-Litz but i understand why Eric and his team has chosen going down that route. If only there could be a solution to combine them both!

 

*Iliad*

The flagship and marvel of Eletech! Without even talking about sound, it sure is a looker! I love the complete synchronicity of the entire cable look from parts to the cable material itself! The attention to detail on the brushed matte metal parts is off the charts. Unfortunately duty calls and i have to pick up my wife for dinner hence i do not have much time to test out the Iliad fully. My brief listening thoughts were that it has a seductive vocals and bass with airy headroom. I'll definitely be back to try out the Socrates and Iliad again!

Thanks again to Eric and his team for hosting me for a cables party and for showing me the inner works of Eletech!

I was also shown a W-I-P that I will be keen to listen to the next time I'm back!


----------



## Eric Chong

BTBlaws said:


> Thanks Eric for hosting me yesterday at the Eletech's lab! Enjoyed the generosity of your team greatly!
> 
> I arrived late evening yesterday and was treated to a nice array of cables and displays! Eric had insisted that I have a beer and kick back to enjoy the session xD
> 
> ...



Glad you enjoyed hanging out at our lounge with us. Have more beers the next round! One is never enough haha! Looking forward


----------



## Sifo

BTBlaws said:


> Thanks Eric for hosting me yesterday at the Eletech's lab! Enjoyed the generosity of your team greatly!
> 
> I arrived late evening yesterday and was treated to a nice array of cables and displays! Eric had insisted that I have a beer and kick back to enjoy the session xD
> 
> ...



Really interesting stuff regarding the litz vs non-litz Plato! Seems like a great time. Hope I can make the journey one day. Can't wait to see you guys again when things get better, missing CanJam dearly <3


----------



## Eric Chong

Sifo said:


> Really interesting stuff regarding the litz vs non-litz Plato! Seems like a great time. Hope I can make the journey one day. Can't wait to see you guys again when things get better, missing CanJam dearly <3



Always welcomed, ping us if you're ever in the vicinity! Our fridge & bar are always well stocked for a good hangout


----------



## BTBlaws

Hopefully i can make my way back in soon~ Still curious about the Socrates. Anybody has any impressions on the Socrates's characteristics and maybe paired to VE8?


----------



## Craftsman1511

BTBlaws said:


>



Interesting... is that 8 wires? New cable?


----------



## Eric Chong

BTBlaws said:


> Hopefully i can make my way back in soon~ Still curious about the Socrates. Anybody has any impressions on the Socrates's characteristics and maybe paired to VE8?



Fret not, the Socrates should be back by my side soon, im waiting on a specific socrates pairing with a new I




Craftsman1511 said:


> Interesting... is that 8 wires? New cable?



yes 8w....


----------



## 8481

BTBlaws said:


> Hopefully i can make my way back in soon~ Still curious about the Socrates. Anybody has any impressions on the Socrates's characteristics and maybe paired to VE8?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ele...scussions-thread.919228/page-49#post-15804455

@ezekiel77 touched on it awhile back.


----------



## BTBlaws

8481 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ele...scussions-thread.919228/page-49#post-15804455
> 
> @ezekiel77 touched on it awhile back.




Sorry that i missed it. Nice review there, @ezekiel77 how would you say as far as the voctals go? The midrange was one of the reasons i fell in love with the VE8 and would not sacrifice any part of the frequency enhancement to give it up. Does the Socrates adds or remove anything from the VE 8 midrange? Heard that it's tube like sounding, will it remove some definition for warmth?


----------



## Deezel177

BTBlaws said:


> Sorry that i missed it. Nice review there, @ezekiel77 how would you say as far as the voctals go? The midrange was one of the reasons i fell in love with the VE8 and would not sacrifice any part of the frequency enhancement to give it up. Does the Socrates adds or remove anything from the VE 8 midrange? Heard that it's tube like sounding, will it remove some definition for warmth?



I’ve personally found the Socrates to do the opposite to the midrange. It adds cut, clarity and crunch, which allows it to pop more in the mix relative to the lows or highs. If anything it’ll *add *to vocal definition, but balanced out with warmth as well.


----------



## ezekiel77

Yeah what @Deezel177 said haha.

Socrates is an awesome marriage with VE8, taking away none of the tonal accuracy but increasing note definition and technicality. Notes flow like syrup and are just as sweet too. Perfect for vocals in my book.


----------



## BTBlaws

Deezel177 said:


> I’ve personally found the Socrates to do the opposite to the midrange. It adds cut, clarity and crunch, which allows it to pop more in the mix relative to the lows or highs. If anything it’ll *add *to vocal definition, but balanced out with warmth as well.





ezekiel77 said:


> Yeah what @Deezel177 said haha.
> 
> Socrates is an awesome marriage with VE8, taking away none of the tonal accuracy but increasing note definition and technicality. Notes flow like syrup and are just as sweet too. Perfect for vocals in my book.



Thank you for the insights! It does sound exactly like what i would like for the VE8. Was worried that that it would muddy the mids with too much warmth. @Eric Chong, is the Socrates back in for testing yet? Im on leave next week so i'll have some time to pop by


----------



## Eric Chong

BTBlaws said:


> Thank you for the insights! It does sound exactly like what i would like for the VE8. Was worried that that it would muddy the mids with too much warmth. @Eric Chong, is the Socrates back in for testing yet? Im on leave next week so i'll have some time to pop by



Our Socrates demo will be back in the office midweek next week  Alternatively you can also head down to Connect IT in 313, they have demo available there too!


----------



## frestoinc

Any recommended pairing with UM Mest? Looking to 'tame' down the treble?


----------



## Layman1

frestoinc said:


> Any recommended pairing with UM Mest? Looking to 'tame' down the treble?



Hi there,
I've currently got the whole Eletech cable line-up on temporary loan, so have been busy listening to them with my IEMs, including the MEST 

I'll be posting more on this in the coming week, but to answer your question, I have to say Iliad.

I very much appreciate that this is unlikely to be the answer anyone (myself included) would like to hear, given that a new Iliad costs more than the MEST itself 
I'll discus in more detail my thoughts about the price factor in the future post, but for now, all I can say is that I tried the Socrates, Plato and Iliad with the MEST this week.

Each brought their own unique qualities to influence the tuning in one way or another, but for my personal hearing, Iliad was the only one that managed to both increase upper mids and treble clarity and detail, but somehow decrease any sharpness or peakiness in those areas at the same time.

Not only that, it made the MEST sound *jaw-droppingly good *
I am already a big fan of the MEST; I think it brings a TOTL, and fairly unique tuning at a *comparatively* very reasonable price (vs $3k to $4k+ flagships).
I honestly think it's up there with any flagship IEM I've heard thus far; huge holographic soundstage, great separation, stunning detail, very well tuned bass, etc etc.

Now keep this context in mind when I say that when I added Iliad to the MEST, it was as if someone had just slapped an extra $2k on the price tag of the MEST, in terms of quality and performance. The Iliad and MEST had a perfect synergy for me

Will write more next week, but, for better or worse - or for richer or poorer lol - those were my findings.
Just the facts Ma'am, just the facts.
Don't shoot the messenger, please


----------



## twister6

frestoinc said:


> Any recommended pairing with UM Mest? Looking to 'tame' down the treble?



Start by playing with eartips to tame down the treble, go from wide bore to narrow, silicone to foam, softer to firmer, change the seal by trying size up and down. Cable will give you sound refinement, it can fine-tune the sound to perfection, but don't expect a drastic EQ like changes. If that what you require, most likely the sound sig of MEST is not your cup of tea, bud.


----------



## Kyu0124

I finally joined the ELETECH family after trying different Eletech cables and found that Socrates paired with my A18s can deliver the warmth, rich and dynamic sound which really suit my taste......Nice Job, Eletech!!!


----------



## dzikhai

frestoinc said:


> Any recommended pairing with UM Mest? Looking to 'tame' down the treble?








I am also currently using the Iliad cable with my Mest as I do not like the original cable a lot.  After changing the original cable to Iliad, the sharpness in the treble was gone but not causing any lost in detail.  This combination also allows me to hear for hours without causing my ear fatigue.

However Iliad is a quite expansive cable (which it’s worth it). Therefore it will be a good idea to try it with your Mest and even your other earphone first if possible. As everyone taste is different


----------



## korvin12

dzikhai said:


> I am also currently using the Iliad cable with my Mest as I do not like the original cable a lot.  After changing the original cable to Iliad, the sharpness in the treble was gone but not causing any lost in detail.  This combination also allows me to hear for hours without causing my ear fatigue.
> 
> However Iliad is a quite expansive cable (which it’s worth it). Therefore it will be a good idea to try it with your Mest and even your other earphone first if possible. As everyone taste is different



What DAP is that? LP6?


----------



## dzikhai

korvin12 said:


> What DAP is that? LP6?



It is P6, from the same company which make LP6.

P6 is a discrete R2R DAP and LP6 use two linear industrial grade R2R decoder chip.  This makes them provide different signature of sound, but not one better than the other.  (Although LP6 is more expansive than P6).


----------



## Eric Chong

Kyu0124 said:


> I finally joined the ELETECH family after trying different Eletech cables and found that Socrates paired with my A18s can deliver the warmth, rich and dynamic sound which really suit my taste......Nice Job, Eletech!!!



Welcome to the #Fam~!!  Glad you're enjoying the combo. Your A18s wood faceplate is looking sickkkk! 🔥

PS : Weird how the Y-Split turned out silver in your photo lol! 



dzikhai said:


> It is P6, from the same company which make LP6.
> 
> P6 is a discrete R2R DAP and LP6 use two linear industrial grade R2R decoder chip.  This makes them provide different signature of sound, but not one better than the other.  (Although LP6 is more expansive than P6).



Interesting, that does sound a little like the AK SE200.How are they doing 2 signatures? Digitally or via different outputs?


----------



## dzikhai

Eric Chong said:


> Welcome to the #Fam~!!  Glad you're enjoying the combo. Your A18s wood faceplate is looking sickkkk! 🔥
> 
> PS : Weird how the Y-Split turned out silver in your photo lol!
> 
> ...


 
Sorry to make it confusing.  Actually P6 and LP6 are different DAP.  P6 is a discrete R2R DAP and LP6 is a DAP using two industrial R2R chip.  So both of them do not have two signatures as SE200.  

What I mean in the above post is that the two DAP provide different type of sound but not one better than the other.


----------



## Eric Chong

dzikhai said:


> Sorry to make it confusing.  Actually P6 and LP6 are different DAP.  P6 is a discrete R2R DAP and LP6 is a DAP using two industrial R2R chip.  So both of them do not have two signatures as SE200.
> 
> What I mean in the above post is that the two DAP provide different type of sound but not one better than the other.



Ah i gotcha! Apologies, i must have been reading them wrongly ; Luxury & Precision is a rarity over here so i'm not too familiar with them.


----------



## korvin12

dzikhai said:


> It is P6, from the same company which make LP6.
> 
> P6 is a discrete R2R DAP and LP6 use two linear industrial grade R2R decoder chip.  This makes them provide different signature of sound, but not one better than the other.  (Although LP6 is more expansive than P6).



Too bad Luxury & Precision does not have a dealer here in Singapore, would love to try them 1 day


----------



## twister6

korvin12 said:


> Too bad Luxury & Precision does not have a dealer here in Singapore, would love to try them 1 day



I think Oriolus/Cyras is their distributor in Asia. A little easier here since Musicteck is their US dealer. But nevertheless, doesn't help that we have no audio shows this year for people to try out the new gear


----------



## korvin12

twister6 said:


> I think Oriolus/Cyras is their distributor in Asia. A little easier here since Musicteck is their US dealer. But nevertheless, doesn't help that we have no audio shows this year for people to try out the new gear
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I think they have dealers in Taiwan & Hong Kong but yeah, sad truth, the world is in a chaotic state now cos of the pandemic. Hope things improves next year, fingers crossed


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> we have no audio shows this year



Please stop reminding me ..  ; Im praying that SG Canjams is gonna proceed as planned.


----------



## Craftsman1511

@Eric Chong  I was wondering if Eletech will be holding any Black Friday sales?
I have a few things on my wishlist


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> @Eric Chong  I was wondering if Eletech will be holding any Black Friday sales?
> I have a few things on my wishlist



Oh yeah definitely, watch out for the announcements next week


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> Oh yeah definitely, watch out for the announcements next week



While tongue in cheek, will those 8 wires that appeared in the thread earlier be included for these BF deals?


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> While tongue in cheek, will those 8 wires that appeared in the thread earlier be included for these BF deals?



We're not ready for the 8 wires yet! Please allow us more time to perfect it


----------



## Luhar

Eletech Black Friday


----------



## KuroKitsu

Luhar said:


> Eletech Black Friday


I got the email this morning and my reaction was "Oh my, you didn't Eric!"


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> I got the email this morning and my reaction was "Oh my, you didn't Eric!"



We’re just getting started  More surprises coming in very soon in the afternoon


----------



## Craftsman1511

@Eric Chong

I hope this is the final surprise you have in store, my heart (and wallet) can't take it no more!


----------



## 8481

From FB:


Unveiling "Phantasm", Powered by
DITA Audio
.,
We're extremely psyched to partner up with DITA Audio for the first time, featuring a limited release of our crossover - "Phantasm".





 Limited Release ; 100 Units
"Phantasm" is crafted to present sound in an incredibly organic and natural manner with a proprietary blend of Litz internal wiring, through the power of a DITA custom dynamic driver.The Phantasm's unique configuration enhances signal transmission and adds an additional dimension to the cable’s palpably unique signature and excellent SQ.
IEM SPECIFICATIONS
- Custom Ultra-Linear 10mm Dynamic Driver
- Eletech Proprietary Litz Internal wirings
- Grade 1 Titanium Housing
- Frequency Response : 10hz - 25khz
- Sensitivity : 104 dB
- Impedance : 22 Ohms
CABLE SPECIFICATIONS
- 24 AWG
- Monocrystal Bespoke 7N OCC Copper
- Maximus Efficiency Strand Geometry ; Kevlar Infused,
- Cryogenically Treated
- Eletech Bespoke Solder
- Eletech Customised Y-Split and Connectors
- FlexiMax Insulation


----------



## Wyville

Looks great and I love the twist on the y-split. Very curious what it sounds like compared to the Dream XLS!


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> @Eric Chong
> 
> I hope this is the final surprise you have in store, my heart (and wallet) can't take it no more!



Bro, rest assure - im all out of magic.......for now 



Wyville said:


> Looks great and I love the twist on the y-split. Very curious what it sounds like compared to the Dream XLS!



Thanks! Nothing like a good ol' love lovecraftian horror eh? Indeed, lets hope i can work out some kinks and have the "Phantasm" covered


----------



## Eric Chong

@Andrew DiMarcangelo @stephenkostas 

Looks like Bloom Audio will be joining our Black Friday Promotional campaign!  Friends from USA should definitely check them out as they update the promos

#FasterDelivery #StocksArriving


----------



## mvvRAZ

A little Iliad porn

The Phantasm... guess it’s a must if Eletech is involved


----------



## arijitroy2 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hope everyone is doing good and are safe in these times.

So got the new Project 8 headphone cable from Eric, I chose the Prudebxe 8w for my Denon 9200:





This is my first aftermarket headphone cable and first 8w one. I already had Prudence for an iem so I knew the sound characterstics but didn't know how 8w would change that! This cable looks absolutely amazing, build quality as usual is solid from Eletech.

I did 4-5 hours of listening time on these since yesterday using R8 and also BX2-Plus as the amp. Also an hour of comparison between the stock cable and this.

I actually was pretty happy with the stock cable, but I had just casually asked Eric if they had any headphone cable in plan since I knew they were going that way soon, and he said yes and I chose the Prudence because with my iem it brought out the energy, got more air, clarity was better and the L/R soundstage was noticeably wider. Keeping that in mind, I wanted the same to come out from the D9200.

After listening, I am soo happy how my portable setup sounds now, much much better. The improvement over the stock is hugely noticeable and in a very positive way. Going back and forth on the cable, the D9200 sounded pretty veiled and dark with very less energy. Prudence quite clearly has somehow managed lift this veil in a way, and the sound is so much more clear, the width has also increased a bit, and the bass is more tight. The clarity coming out now is so good, I hear no harsh trebles, listened for 2-3 hours continuosly last night and had no fatigue. Vocals are very clear and in turn has brought out more emotion for me.

This cable was a shot in the dark for me, and so glad I jumped on the boat on them, and huge thanks to Eric for his support and shipping this cable extremely fast which was a complete suprise for me in the first place!!


----------



## noplsestar

arijitroy2 said:


> Hope everyone is doing good and are safe in these times.
> 
> So got the new Project 8 headphone cable from Eric, I chose the Prudebxe 8w for my Denon 9200:
> 
> ...


Wow, you seem to be one of the first full size Eletech headphone cable owners. I thought they were still in the making? Congrats. Give us more pics and impressions soon. In the meantime: Happy listening 👍


----------



## arijitroy2

noplsestar said:


> Wow, you seem to be one of the first full size Eletech headphone cable owners. I thought they were still in the making? Congrats. Give us more pics and impressions soon. In the meantime: Happy listening 👍


Haha I think I am, I only posted because Eric asked me to give my impression since he had previously asked me to shhhh! I guess the cat's out of the bag  So far absolutely enjoying this combo!


----------



## jmills8

arijitroy2 said:


> Hope everyone is doing good and are safe in these times.
> 
> So got the new Project 8 headphone cable from Eric, I chose the Prudebxe 8w for my Denon 9200:
> 
> ...


See cables do change the sound !


----------



## Eric Chong

Our Black Friday codes are fully redeemed!!!

Thank you guys for making our Black Friday Campaign so interactive and successful!!

Throughout the entire BF campaign, we've commissioned many interesting configurations and have many friends reach out to chat about the different IEM/Cables synergies. We really appreciate and enjoyed that!

We'll be preparing each and every BF cable this coming week with care and will be shipping them out as soon as we can.

Again, thank you guys for the love and support of Eletech and our products!


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

Hey everyone. At long last, we are fully stocked and have officially launched Eletech Cables in our store. We worked closely with Eric and his team to offer a huge selection of terminations and headphone connector types to elevate the listening experience of any IEM or headphone you own. More types to come in the future as well.

Wanna learn more about the various models that we carry? Check out our guide: https://bloomaudio.com/blogs/articles/eletech-cable-guide

Lastly, to celebrate the long awaited arrival of our stock, we are offering 10% off and a free premium keychain now through Friday, December 11th. Use promo code ELETECHLAUNCH at checkout to save. This promo is exclusively offered to our newsletter subscribers and our friends here on Head-Fi.

Feel free to let me or @stephenkostas know if you have any questions. We're happy to help however we can.


----------



## Deferenz

I got to try the Prudence cable today. Very nice. I’d forgotten what an SPC can sound like.


----------



## newtophones07

arijitroy2 said:


> Hope everyone is doing good and are safe in these times.
> 
> So got the new Project 8 headphone cable from Eric, I chose the Prudebxe 8w for my Denon 9200:
> 
> ...



How are the microphonics on the cable when you tap on it? Can you hear the tap in your cans, if you rub the cable or tap on the wire?


----------



## arijitroy2

newtophones07 said:


> How are the microphonics on the cable when you tap on it? Can you hear the tap in your cans, if you rub the cable or tap on the wire?


No microphonics at all, just tried this on Prudence 8w and Socrates, I cant hear any microphonics.


----------



## ngoshawk

My review of the fabulous Eletech cables is now live on my blog. To say the Socrates stole my heart would be a wounded understatement. 

https://ngoshawksounds.blog/2020/12...m-affordable-to-astronomical-because-why-not/


----------



## arijitroy2

ngoshawk said:


> My review of the fabulous Eletech cables is now live on my blog. To say the Socrates stole my heart would be a wounded understatement.
> 
> https://ngoshawksounds.blog/2020/12...m-affordable-to-astronomical-because-why-not/


Couldn't agree more about this. Pairing Socrates with my Luna has made me stop searching for iems for now, vocals are really to die for, that was already Luna's strong suit but this cable has put this on a different level. It has brought a great deal of emotion to the iem and it's a joy to listen to now!!


----------



## noplsestar

Guess what, today I woke up and found something in between my DAP and headphone was missing!  I only can imagine my TOTL cable I normally use (Palladium plated occ silver) got frightened when reading that Eletech is working on new headphone cables? Why is my cable frightened? It does look good, it does sound great. But will it look as stunning as an Eletech? Hmm. Will it sound as exceptional as an Eletech? Hmm hmm.

I guess now I have to search for my cable. Or listen over Bluetooth with another can? (not sexy at all, don’t you agree?)


----------



## ngoshawk

arijitroy2 said:


> Couldn't agree more about this. Pairing Socrates with my Luna has made me stop searching for iems for now, vocals are really to die for, that was already Luna's strong suit but this cable has put this on a different level. It has brought a great deal of emotion to the iem and it's a joy to listen to now!!



I had the MMR duo in house as well, and ended up liking the Homunculus with the Socrates more than the Thummim. I can definitely see a Socrates in my future for my Legend X...


----------



## Eric Chong

noplsestar said:


> Guess what, today I woke up and found something in between my DAP and headphone was missing!  I only can imagine my TOTL cable I normally use (Palladium plated occ silver) got frightened when reading that Eletech is working on new headphone cables? Why is my cable frightened? It does look good, it does sound great. But will it look as stunning as an Eletech? Hmm. Will it sound as exceptional as an Eletech? Hmm hmm.
> 
> I guess now I have to search for my cable. Or listen over Bluetooth with another can? (not sexy at all, don’t you agree?)



Hahaha you jest! It'll be a high standard to keep up to your expectations but we'll work towards it!


----------



## NYanakiev (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi everyone! I learned about Eletech‘s existence after being on the MMR Thummim EU tour, which led to me making my single biggest IEM purchase (at the time);
I still marvelled at the Eletech Plato, even though I was firmly in the camp of “cables are cool and all but I buy them for their build quality and not due to their supposed effect on sound“.

Well, after having the pleasure of participating in the ET EU tour (thanks @mvvRAZ), I have eat some humble pie and admit that cables can and do matter.

First things first- build quality wise, the Plato was one of the nicest IEM cables that I have come across (yes, even after attending many an audio show and playing around with lots of stuff from lots of different manufacturers). The Iliad, however, has now usurped that spot on the throne from his brother- Plato. To continue with the superlatives, my first thought was that this cable is something I could easily wear around my neck with some pride (a funny first thought, I know!) as it just oozes quality and looks as expensive as it feels to the touch.

Second, I was surprised that the Iliad turned out to be a great match for my Thummim- an IEM that I had seen as only being as good when paired with the Plato (due to various review reporting on it in their findings). Well- Iliad takes everything that is great about Thummim and takes it a notch or two higher. I can liken it to the effect a quality amplifier has on a pair of power hungry headphones that sound great but haven‘t reached their full potential until supplied with enough power.

It is not a night and day difference but it is enough to make the already fantastic Thummim into something I don‘t see myself looking to upgrade in the near future.

Well, here you have it- coming from a former cable sceptic, the Iliad is one of those things that sit firmly outside of your price range that you just need to add to your collection. A big well done @Eric Chong and team!


----------



## noplsestar (Dec 5, 2020)

NYanakiev said:


> Hi everyone! I learned about Eletech‘s existence after being on the MMR Thummim EU tour, which led to me making my single biggest IEM purchase (at the time);
> I still marvelled at the Eletech Plato, even though I was firmly in the camp of “cables are cool and all but I buy them for their build quality and not due to their supposed effect on sound“.
> 
> Well, after having the pleasure of participating in the ET EU tour (thanks @mvvRAZ), I have eat some humble pie and admit that cables can and do matter.
> ...


Oh boy, this cable does look incredibly nice! @Eric Chong can you tell me more about the plugs used for the Iliad? Which material are they? Would you say they are on par quality wise with Furutech (or Oyaide, Viablue)? Because they are, beside the cable itself, something to behold!

Edit: And which solder do you use? (Mundorf Supreme?, Cardas Quad eutectic silver solder?, Viablue silver solder?) or some other solders?
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Deferenz

NYanakiev said:


> Hi everyone! I learned about Eletech‘s existence after being on the MMR Thummim EU tour, which led to me making my single biggest IEM purchase (at the time);
> I still marvelled at the Eletech Plato, even though I was firmly in the camp of “cables are cool and all but I buy them for their build quality and not due to their supposed effect on sound“.
> 
> Well, after having the pleasure of participating in the ET EU tour (thanks @mvvRAZ), I have eat some humble pie and admit that cables can and do matter.
> ...


The MMR tour kit is currently with me. Sadly the Plato had developed a fault and was unusable. I used the Prudence on the Homunculus, but for the Thummim I have used the EA Thor Silver II+ as it seemed the nearest thing to Plato that I had to hand. Hopefully I should be getting the Eletech cables in the near future to try out and I’m really looking forward to that.


----------



## NYanakiev

Oh well, I will be placing an order for the Iliad tomorrow.

This is my first direct Eletech purchase (not counting the Plato that came with Thummim). Excited!


----------



## mvvRAZ

NYanakiev said:


> Oh well, I will be placing an order for the Iliad tomorrow.
> 
> This is my first direct Eletech purchase (not counting the Plato that came with Thummim). Excited!


And here I am placing an order for a Plato, a prudence 8 and the phantasm tomorrow


----------



## Layman1

mvvRAZ said:


> a prudence 8



Ooo, is that a thing now?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Layman1 said:


> Ooo, is that a thing now?


Yup! I don’t know if they have officially announced it though


----------



## Eric Chong

noplsestar said:


> Oh boy, this cable does look incredibly nice! @Eric Chong can you tell me more about the plugs used for the Iliad? Which material are they? Would you say they are on par quality wise with Furutech (or Oyaide, Viablue)? Because they are, beside the cable itself, something to behold!
> 
> Edit: And which solder do you use? (Mundorf Supreme?, Cardas Quad eutectic silver solder?, Viablue silver solder?) or some other solders?
> Thanks for the info!



Our plugs components are co-developed with Pentaconn whilst the plug itself is either Gold plated (4.4mm) or Rhodium Plated (2.5mm / 3.5mm). I've actually considered Fututech in the past but i found Furutech's plating to be too thick. 

Solder itself we usually use 2 or 3 blends of our proprietary solders. 



Deferenz said:


> The MMR tour kit is currently with me. Sadly the Plato had developed a fault and was unusable. I used the Prudence on the Homunculus, but for the Thummim I have used the EA Thor Silver II+ as it seemed the nearest thing to Plato that I had to hand. Hopefully I should be getting the Eletech cables in the near future to try out and I’m really looking forward to that.



oof! Sorry to hear that, did you reach out to MMR and see if they can help with resolving the issue? Meanwhile, the Eletech EU tour should be going about the same time as the MMR's. Perhaps you could sign up for that.


----------



## Deferenz

Eric Chong said:


> oof! Sorry to hear that, did you reach out to MMR and see if they can help with resolving the issue? Meanwhile, the Eletech EU tour should be going about the same time as the MMR's. Perhaps you could sign up for that.


It has been fed back by a few people on the tour that there is a fault. I think I may be one of the last before the tour kit gets returned, so I’m not aware that a replacement Plato will come out. As regards the Eletch cable tour, I am already signed up for that. I liked the sound of the Prudence and so I’m really looking forward to hearing the others.


----------



## Eric Chong

Deferenz said:


> It has been fed back by a few people on the tour that there is a fault. I think I may be one of the last before the tour kit gets returned, so I’m not aware that a replacement Plato will come out. As regards the Eletch cable tour, I am already signed up for that. I liked the sound of the Prudence and so I’m really looking forward to hearing the others.



Gotcha' i'll send a mail to notify the MMR team as well just in case they weren't informed. Meanwhile i look forward to hearing your impressions and feedbacks on ours


----------



## Wyville

Deferenz said:


> It has been fed back by a few people on the tour that there is a fault. I think I may be one of the last before the tour kit gets returned, so I’m not aware that a replacement Plato will come out. As regards the Eletch cable tour, I am already signed up for that. I liked the sound of the Prudence and so I’m really looking forward to hearing the others.


That's the EU tour, right? That would mean it is my Thummim unit. Would you like a Plato sent over? I can send over the regular (non-MMR branded) Plato I have if you would like, although that one is 2.5mm balanced instead of 4.4mm.


----------



## Deferenz

Wyville said:


> That's the EU tour, right? That would mean it is my Thummim unit. Would you like a Plato sent over? I can send over the regular (non-MMR branded) Plato I have if you would like, although that one is 2.5mm balanced instead of 4.4mm.


Yes it’s the EU tour. I didn’t realise it was yours. I thought it belonged to MMR as it has ‘Demo’ engraved on both monitors. As does the Homunculus. I also believe that Joseph Mou is cited as arranging the tour with @mvvRAZ. Anyway, if it is your unit then I am treating it like a new born baby!

I don’t know how many people are left on the tour. My time should be up soon I think and so I’ll move them on to where I’m told. I think others have been using the Prudence cable that came with Homunculus. I’m actually ok cable wise. I have the Thor Silver II+ and the 1950’s which both work really well. (Thummim + 1950’s is off the chart!). Perhaps @mvvRAZ can chime in on whether a Plato should be sent out?

If this is your Thummim then I just want to say a huge thanks for getting the chance to listen to this fantastic IEM.


----------



## Wyville

Deferenz said:


> Yes it’s the EU tour. I didn’t realise it was yours. I thought it belonged to MMR as it has ‘Demo’ engraved on both monitors. As does the Homunculus. I also believe that Joseph Mou is cited as arranging the tour with @mvvRAZ. Anyway, if it is your unit then I am treating it like a new born baby!
> 
> I don’t know how many people are left on the tour. My time should be up soon I think and so I’ll move them on to where I’m told. I think others have been using the Prudence cable that came with Homunculus. I’m actually ok cable wise. I have the Thor Silver II+ and the 1950’s which both work really well. (Thummim + 1950’s is off the chart!). Perhaps @mvvRAZ can chime in on whether a Plato should be sent out?
> 
> If this is your Thummim then I just want to say a huge thanks for getting the chance to listen to this fantastic IEM.


There was a slight mishap at one point when the original Thummim for the tour ended up at the bottom of a pond and so when I heard I sent my review unit (also engraved "demo") in to avoid any delays for the tour.


----------



## mvvRAZ (Dec 8, 2020)

Deferenz said:


> Yes it’s the EU tour. I didn’t realise it was yours. I thought it belonged to MMR as it has ‘Demo’ engraved on both monitors. As does the Homunculus. I also believe that Joseph Mou is cited as arranging the tour with @mvvRAZ. Anyway, if it is your unit then I am treating it like a new born baby!
> 
> I don’t know how many people are left on the tour. My time should be up soon I think and so I’ll move them on to where I’m told. I think others have been using the Prudence cable that came with Homunculus. I’m actually ok cable wise. I have the Thor Silver II+ and the 1950’s which both work really well. (Thummim + 1950’s is off the chart!). Perhaps @mvvRAZ can chime in on whether a Plato should be sent out?
> 
> If this is your Thummim then I just want to say a huge thanks for getting the chance to listen to this fantastic IEM.


@Wyville is our knight in shining (or well, angled) armor! 

We only have 1 or 2 people left on the tour so there’s no point in replacing the Plato now, but the whole set will be sent back to MMR to be sanitized, serviced etc and then we’ll get them back to wyville 

Another huge thanks for saving the tour though!


----------



## Wyville

mvvRAZ said:


> @Wyville is our knight in shining (or well, angled) armor!
> 
> We only have 1 or 2 people left on the tour so there’s no point in replacing the Plato now, but the whole set will be sent back to MMR to be sanitized, services etc and then we’ll get them back to wyville
> 
> Another huge thanks for saving the tour though!


That's what review units are for, to give people impressions of gear and how better to do that than to let people listen for themselves when the opportunity arises.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wyville said:


> That's what review units are for, to give people impressions of gear and how better to do that than to let people listen for themselves when the opportunity arises.


Regardless though, it was super super nice of you to offer


----------



## Wyville

mvvRAZ said:


> Regardless though, it was super super nice of you to offer


My pleasure! Besides, you had to do all the hard work organising the tour, so my hat off to you!  (A top hat because you're a classy guy. )


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wyville said:


> My pleasure! Besides, you had to do all the hard work organising the tour, so my hat off to you!  (A top hat because you're a classy guy. )


I generally hate organizing tours, but I really love Eletech and MMR’s stuff so it felt great to be able to have others experience it for themselves


----------



## Eric Chong

Layman1 said:


> Ooo, is that a thing now?





mvvRAZ said:


> Yup! I don’t know if they have officially announced it though



Since you've asked .. Stay with us while we release more info next week!


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> Since you've asked .. Stay with us while we release more info next week!


So Eletech is going into weapons masquerading as audio cable 8 wires eh? I'll be preparing my alibi incase I'm ever stopped wandering by a crime scene by accident.

Curious how well that translates from the 4 wires. Thinner than usual kevlar core wires and tighter braiding (finger crossed) might make Eletech have the most ergonomic 8 cores out there!

2020 has been a good year for Eric and Eletech. Pls don't slow down.


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> So Eletech is going into weapons masquerading as audio cable 8 wires eh? I'll be preparing my alibi incase I'm ever stopped wandering by a crime scene by accident.
> 
> Curious how well that translates from the 4 wires. Thinner than usual kevlar core wires and tighter braiding (finger crossed) might make Eletech have the most ergonomic 8 cores out there!
> 
> 2020 has been a good year for Eric and Eletech. Pls don't slow down.



Hahaha fair point, i think some of them do look pretty dangerous eh? 2020 has been really productive and exciting for us - Here's hoping we can continue the momentum and keep things fresh.


----------



## noplsestar

KuroKitsu said:


> So Eletech is going into weapons masquerading as audio cable 8 wires eh? I'll be preparing my alibi incase I'm ever stopped wandering by a crime scene by accident.
> 
> Curious how well that translates from the 4 wires. Thinner than usual kevlar core wires and tighter braiding (finger crossed) might make Eletech have the most ergonomic 8 cores out there!
> 
> 2020 has been a good year for Eric and Eletech. Pls don't slow down.


Thinner cables might be more ergonomic but for the sound it’s generally „the thicker the better“, also a thicker 4wire most of the time is a better choice than a thin 8wire (except for longer cables). I can only imagine that it’s a painstaking search for a cable manufacturer to find the perfect balance between ergonomics and sound. Therefore I applaud Eletech for introducing 24AWG cables instead of the more common 26AWG!! 👌👍


----------



## Eric Chong

noplsestar said:


> Thinner cables might be more ergonomic but for the sound it’s generally „the thicker the better“, also a thicker 4wire most of the time is a better choice than a thin 8wire (except for longer cables). I can only imagine that it’s a painstaking search for a cable manufacturer to find the perfect balance between ergonomics and sound. Therefore I applaud Eletech for introducing 24AWG cables instead of the more common 26AWG!! 👌👍



Interesting that you mentioned this - Our testing and findings from repeated testing/trial & errors are mostly aligned with what you've just mentioned.

*This is only applicable to IEM cables though, with Headphone Cables it's another realm of possibilities.

"The thicker the better" is true, to a certain extent. We tested a same material with everything identical (Specs, Geometry etc) in various gauges and found that for anything above 26awg, it's mostly a "pretty vase" with no significant audio improvements. 26awg is the bare acceptable standard and most cost efficient and it explains why most IEM cable makers stick to that gauge. "The thicker the better" theory peaked at 23-24awg where it's the most optimal for IEM cables ; Anything below that sounded too thick and gooey and loses some resolution in pursuit of a thicker fleshed out sound. Again, this is only when we're putting IEM cables in context and in reference to the specific specs that i tested with.

With 24awg it's usually at the same performance levels of a 26 awg 8 wires, if not better. While from past experience and various cable reviews out there, you may have noticed that in some cases, a winning formula of 26awg 4 wires may not necessary constitutes a major win when it's made in 8 wires. Some cables are more suited to be built in 4w without upgrading to 8w. We have yet to ascertain the exact reason why but there are some cases where moving into 8w distorts and changes the sound signature quite significantly and it loses it's original nature. (PS : I seem to find this phenomenon more likely with cable speced with multiple materials fusion). In this case, having it built in 24awg makes more sense. 

My 2c


----------



## noplsestar

Eric Chong said:


> Interesting that you mentioned this - Our testing and findings from repeated testing/trial & errors are mostly aligned with what you've just mentioned.
> 
> *This is only applicable to IEM cables though, with Headphone Cables it's another realm of possibilities.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your insight. Why do you think it is different for headphone cables? Would be interesting to hear your thoughts about that „realm of possibilities“ too (that - by the way - would be quite a good title for a scientific publication about the universe or quantum phenomena)


----------



## Eric Chong

noplsestar said:


> Thank you very much for your insight. Why do you think it is different for headphone cables? Would be interesting to hear your thoughts about that „realm of possibilities“ too (that - by the way - would be quite a good title for a scientific publication about the universe or quantum phenomena)



It could have something to do with the different types of drivers itself. For starters, our initial testings found out that Headphones Cables "Thicker is better" theory peaked at much lower gauge than 24awg. Geometry and specs requirement are quite different from IEM cables as well.


----------



## NYanakiev

Can't wait to get my own Iliad later on this week. Was part of the EU tour and just had to add it to my ET collection!


----------



## Eric Chong

NYanakiev said:


> Can't wait to get my own Iliad later on this week. Was part of the EU tour and just had to add it to my ET collection!



Knowing DHL, it should arrive on your doorstep soon!  Psyched and keenly awaiting your impressions!


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> It could have something to do with the different types of drivers itself. For starters, our initial testings found out that Headphones Cables "Thicker is better" theory peaked at much lower gauge than 24awg. Geometry and specs requirement are quite different from IEM cables as well.



Interesting, I would like to see Eletech doing thickkkkk cables and seeing how you guys handle the hardware and etc to match.


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Interesting, I would like to see Eletech doing thickkkkk cables and seeing how you guys handle the hardware and etc to match.



Difficult to find the perfect balance but i think we'll manage heh  In the meantime, we're studying on how to better our packaging design to provide a more wholesome experience for future products


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> Interesting that you mentioned this - Our testing and findings from repeated testing/trial & errors are mostly aligned with what you've just mentioned.
> 
> *This is only applicable to IEM cables though, with Headphone Cables it's another realm of possibilities.
> 
> ...



This research-based feedback is worth a great deal more than 2c   
Perhaps I should have been bugging you to introduce a 24awg 'Prudence+' instead of an 8-wire?


----------



## Layman1

Been meaning to post these impressions for a while, but life kept getting in the way, so apologies for that!
Due to such things, I only had very limited listening time, so I focused on the upper-end cables (since I already own Prudence; in fact, more than one of them!) 
This was as much for my own curiosity and enjoyment as anything else 

Anyway, here's my impressions of some Eletech cables paired with some of my IEMs  


*Campfire Audio Solaris 2020*:

Socrates:
More detail and brightness, especially in the midrange
Vocals a little more forward and with increased clarity

Iliad:
Mids more forward, increased resolution and transparency.
Bass is tightened up, more sub-bass impact, detail pops out more. Soundstage expanded out. More sparkle and air.

Plato:
The Iliad - as always - brought great things to the performance, but the surprising (for me at least, haha) stand-out cable with the Solaris 2020 was the Plato.
It really brought a shift in the signature, from fairly dark and slightly intimate with the stock cable, to a transformative and reasonably bright, open and spacious tone.
Brightness, big lift in air and clarity.
Percussion stands out distinctly.
More crisp and clear across the board; increased definition and resolution.

*Empire Ears Phantom*:

Plato:
Mids and vocals more forward with a small lift in the upper mids.
An increase in clarity and a soft touch of sparkle
Didn’t really change the dark and intimate signature very much (to my surprise).
Fairly transparent, in terms of the effect it has on the Phantom’s sound signature.

Iliad:
Wow. Doesn’t significantly alter the timbre or sound signature, but adds in increase in quality all round.
Increase in transparency and resolution
A calming effect on the sound signature; it subtly draws the mids back a little bit, but without sounding recessed or losing any detail; indeed, there’s a small increase in detail across the board.
Slight increase in low end tightness and impact. Really a lovely combination. 

*Unique Melody MEST*:
Plato:
Vivid, clarity, separation, sharper, cleaner edges around instruments and vocals
Chimes from 1m47s on Bruce Springsteen's 'One minute you're here' (24-96 HDTracks) are much clearer and more prominent than with stock cable; a lovely upgrade.
More sparkle, but slightly more peaky at times (I'm treble sensitive though, so others might just enjoy a nice increase in brightness and definition!).  

With stock cable, a bit more intimate and smooth
Vocals more forward.

Iliad:
Utterly stunning combination - the pinnacle of synergy for me!
More definition and clean edges around instruments and vocals
More richness, increased soundstage and separation.
Details popping out, more sparkle and a lift in upper mids and treble.
Kick drum has more thump and crisper edges.
Plus an indefinable something that just makes the MEST perform with the kind of resolution, detail and quality of sound that I'd expect in a $3.5k flagship IEM.
Really, for me this was a match made in heaven 

Thanks to Eric and Michael for making the tour possible. My only regret is that I wish I could have had more time with them!
Beautiful cables and craftsmanship on them all, and sound signatures to match 

What should be apparent here (and from other people's impressions) is that whilst Iliad is undoubtedly a world-leader, there are surprising and wonderful synergies to be enjoyed with each of the cables, teamed up with certain IEMs, and depending - as always - on one's own personal preferences


----------



## mvvRAZ

Layman1 said:


> Been meaning to post these impressions for a while, but life kept getting in the way, so apologies for that!
> Due to such things, I only had very limited listening time, so I focused on the upper-end cables (since I already own Prudence; in fact, more than one of them!)
> This was as much for my own curiosity and enjoyment as anything else
> 
> ...


To echo that closing thought - I absolutely love the Iliad and it’s hands down the finest cable I’ve owned but where sound is concerned the Plato is easily the most versatile cable I’ve owned. I currently own 3 Plato’s and I ordered a fourth from Eric because of how well it plays with my IEMs


----------



## Craftsman1511

mvvRAZ said:


> To echo that closing thought - I absolutely love the Iliad and it’s hands down the finest cable I’ve owned but where sound is concerned the Plato is easily the most versatile cable I’ve owned. I currently own 3 Plato’s and I ordered a fourth from Eric because of how well it plays with my IEMs



I hear ya! I own both the Iliad and Socrates and I'm thinking about a possible 8 wires (Heard from Eric it's coming soon). Owning Eletech Cables is like feeding an addiction, I always thought it was the last cable purchase but I find myself coming back for more!


----------



## mvvRAZ (Dec 16, 2020)

Craftsman1511 said:


> I hear ya! I own both the Iliad and Socrates and I'm thinking about a possible 8 wires (Heard from Eric it's coming soon). Owning Eletech Cables is like feeding an addiction, I always thought it was the last cable purchase but I find myself coming back for more!


There's just something about cables in general that is so satisfying to buy, I just can't help myself 

I have a prudence 8 wire on order, will update you as soon as I get it! *cough cough* @Eric Chong when are you sending it out 

Edit: @Craftsman1511 I just saw you ordered a Gae Bolg - from what Eric and Joseph have been telling me the Prudence/Prudence 8 is a super good pairing for it, that's actually why I ordered the 8 wire version. Might be a great time to jump on one


----------



## NYanakiev

Christmas has come early thanks to the hardworking elves over at Eletech! Excited!


----------



## NYanakiev

Thought I should brag a little 
Meet the fam!


----------



## Eric Chong

NYanakiev said:


> Thought I should brag a little
> Meet the fam!



Glad to see that the package has arrived safely!  Hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> *cough cough* @Eric Chong when are you sending it out



Very soon!


----------



## NYanakiev

Eric Chong said:


> Very soon!



That looks dope. However, even though I am certainly in the minority on this one, I very much prefer the current footprint of Eletech's cables.


----------



## Wes S (Dec 17, 2020)

Those 8 wire cables look incredible!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wes S said:


> Those 8 wire cables look incredible!


That they do, got both on order!


----------



## korvin12

mvvRAZ said:


> That they do, got both on order!



Envy u to max bro


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> Envy u to max bro



Buddy, you have almost the whole lineup of Eletech cables as well. Nothing to envy lol


----------



## noplsestar

Eric Chong said:


> Buddy, you have almost the whole lineup of Eletech cables as well. Nothing to envy lol


You know we always want to possess what we cannot have


----------



## Craftsman1511

mvvRAZ said:


> I have a prudence 8 wire on order, will update you as soon as I get it!



Great! Im hovering between what cables to get for the GaeBolg atm, please share your thoughts when you get the pairing down, depending on what your impressions are, I may find myself down the rabbit hole chasing Eletech's 8w ... not a good sign. lol



noplsestar said:


> You know we always want to possess what we cannot have



Like i said, feeding an Eletech addiction haha!


----------



## NYanakiev

An ET addiction is just all too easy to develop!!


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> Buddy, you have almost the whole lineup of Eletech cables as well. Nothing to envy lol



Boss, almost only, is not whole yet, I need to buck up abit


----------



## lumdicks (Dec 19, 2020)

mvvRAZ said:


> That they do, got both on order!







Also got both from my dealer, eagerly waiting for delivery next Monday.


----------



## mvvRAZ

lumdicks said:


> Also got both from my dealer, eagerly waiting for delivery next Monday.


Mine have a few weeks to go still as ET will be shipping them to me along with the Phantasm - considering that sold out in a week I'm really happy I got a chance to get one


----------



## Eric Chong

lumdicks said:


> Also got both from my dealer, eagerly waiting for delivery next Monday.



That was fast! Hope to hear your impressions of them! Both the Project 8s were fairly significantly upgrade off their 4w variants and we thought it'll make for a stark contrast with the current offerings  Unfortunately the build time for a Project 8 is significantly higher than our current repertoire, hence we have no choice but to make it a seasonal release.



mvvRAZ said:


> Mine have a few weeks to go still as ET will be shipping them to me along with the Phantasm - considering that sold out in a week I'm really happy I got a chance to get one



Phantasm was only crafted in really small quantities with the bulk booked by distributors ; Hoping to offer more of these projects in 2021! Meanwhile, my elves are working hard and trying to get you the cables before end of next week!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> That was fast! Hope to hear your impressions of them! Both the Project 8s were fairly significantly upgrade off their 4w variants and we thought it'll make for a stark contrast with the current offerings  Unfortunately the build time for a Project 8 is significantly higher than our current repertoire, hence we have no choice but to make it a seasonal release.
> 
> 
> 
> Phantasm was only crafted in really small quantities with the bulk booked by distributors ; Hoping to offer more of these projects in 2021! Meanwhile, my elves are working hard and trying to get you the cables before end of next week!


Dayum delivery tomorrow?!?!?!


----------



## NYanakiev

@Eric Chong my new Focal Utopias are arriving at the start of next week. Can we hope for a headphone cable line? 
I would absolutely love to pair those puppies with a headphone version of something with the Illiad's build quality!!!


----------



## noplsestar

NYanakiev said:


> @Eric Chong my new Focal Utopias are arriving at the start of next week. Can we hope for a headphone cable line?
> I would absolutely love to pair those puppies with a headphone version of something with the Illiad's build quality!!!


I‘m too in the queue for your bidding (except it’s focal Stellia for me). They are working on it, right @Eric Chong? 😁


----------



## Deferenz

What is the Phantasm?


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> That was fast! Hope to hear your impressions of them! Both the Project 8s were fairly significantly upgrade off their 4w variants and we thought it'll make for a stark contrast with the current offerings  Unfortunately the build time for a Project 8 is significantly higher than our current repertoire, hence we have no choice but to make it a seasonal release.
> 
> 
> 
> Phantasm was only crafted in really small quantities with the bulk booked by distributors ; Hoping to offer more of these projects in 2021! Meanwhile, my elves are working hard and trying to get you the cables before end of next week!



Hopefully Project 8s will be available for Singapore dealer in the future too


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deferenz said:


> What is the Phantasm?


DITA x Eletech collab


----------



## KuroKitsu

Deferenz said:


> What is the Phantasm?





mvvRAZ said:


> DITA x Eletech collab


It's also an adjective describing the collab itself and the odds of anyone seeing one.


----------



## Eric Chong

NYanakiev said:


> Can we hope for a headphone cable line?





noplsestar said:


> I‘m too in the queue for your bidding (except it’s focal Stellia for me). They are working on it, right @Eric Chong? 😁



Congrats on the Focals ; I hear nothing but amazing stuffs about them. We've also had early testings and find the Focals respond exceptionally with Silver cables and not so well with Copper based ones. If you guys are not able to wait in time for Eletech's definitely do check out Silvers for the HPs 



Deferenz said:


> What is the Phantasm?



A Collaboration model we had Dita Audio that was launched during Black Friday period. It's currently unavailable. 



korvin12 said:


> Hopefully Project 8s will be available for Singapore dealer in the future too



Unlikely for this year or soon - Perhaps next year when we activate the Project 8s again! Also hoping to work out something for Socrates / Plato by then.


----------



## NYanakiev

Well done @Eric Chong
Good to see that the Iliad is getting the attention it deserves

https://www.headfonia.com/hfn-2020-awards-part-2/


----------



## NYanakiev

Eric Chong said:


> Congrats on the Focals ; I hear nothing but amazing stuffs about them. We've also had early testings and find the Focals respond exceptionally with Silver cables and not so well with Copper based ones. If you guys are not able to wait in time for Eletech's definitely do check out Silvers for the HPs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I am so waiting for the right time to add another one of your cables to the collection. Even if it involves a bit of a wait


----------



## lumdicks (Dec 21, 2020)

Just got my Project 8 Prudence and Fortitude and the packaging is so impressive! Will pair them with a range of my IEMs including 64 Audio Nio and U18t, Unique Melody MEST and 3DT, as well as Faudio Project Y and Dita Dream XLS and share later.


----------



## Eric Chong

NYanakiev said:


> Thanks! I am so waiting for the right time to add another one of your cables to the collection. Even if it involves a bit of a wait



We should be in time for that in Q2 2021 ; If everything goes to plan 



lumdicks said:


> Just got my Project 8 Prudence and Fortitude and the packaging is so impressive! Will pair them with a range of my IEMs including 64 Audio Nio and U18t, Unique Melody MEST and 3DT, as well as Faudio Project Y and Dita Dream XLS and share later.



That's some quick delivery from your local dealers! Glad you're noticing the subtle changes we made to the packaging materials and all. Looking to better our product presentation further on future products!  

Looking forward to hearing your impressions on them project 8s!


----------



## Deferenz

I’m listening to the Socrates today. The first thing that strikes me is the quality and elegance of the case it comes in.


----------



## lumdicks

My Eletech family, so far.

First impression on Project 8 is the weight and authority it brings compared to the 4 wires standard version, but the sound signature of Prudence and Fortitude is well perserved. Soundstage expanded horizontally and it makes my MEST and Nio even more enjoyable. With Prudence 8, the effect of bone conducting unit of MEST is much more noticeable and the mid and low of Nio improved. At the asking price I would say that Project 8 is a steal, and it is a no-brainer compared to the 4 wires version.


----------



## Deferenz

lumdicks said:


> My Eletech family, so far.
> 
> First impression on Project 8 is the weight and authority it brings compared to the 4 wires standard version, but the sound signature of Prudence and Fortitude is well perserved. Soundstage expanded horizontally and it makes my MEST and Nio even more enjoyable. With Prudence 8, the effect of bone conducting unit of MEST is much more noticeable and the mid and low of Nio improved. At the asking price I would say that Project 8 is a steal, and it is a no-brainer compared to the 4 wires version.


I do like the Prudence. I can only imagine what the 8 wire would sound like. I’m glad it keeps the original sound signature.


----------



## Eric Chong

Deferenz said:


> I’m listening to the Socrates today. The first thing that strikes me is the quality and elegance of the case it comes in.



Oh my word, the particular case you have on your Socrates has some nice streaks of burnish going on  How do you find the pairing synergy ? 



lumdicks said:


> My Eletech family, so far.
> 
> First impression on Project 8 is the weight and authority it brings compared to the 4 wires standard version, but the sound signature of Prudence and Fortitude is well perserved. Soundstage expanded horizontally and it makes my MEST and Nio even more enjoyable. With Prudence 8, the effect of bone conducting unit of MEST is much more noticeable and the mid and low of Nio improved. At the asking price I would say that Project 8 is a steal, and it is a no-brainer compared to the 4 wires version.



Thanks for being a #FAM~!!


----------



## Wes S

Deferenz said:


> I’m listening to the Socrates today. The first thing that strikes me is the quality and elegance of the case it comes in.


Nice, that cable is #1 on my want list!


----------



## Deferenz

Eric Chong said:


> Oh my word, the particular case you have on your Socrates has some nice streaks of burnish going on  How do you find the pairing synergy ?


I’ve been making some notes as I’ve been listening to each cable and I’m going to post my impressions on the whole range very soon. (no spoilers yet!) I spent today with the Plato and I’ll then move finally to the Iliad. Being able to listen to the whole Eletech cable family has been incredible. I feel quite privileged to be a part of this.


----------



## Eric Chong

Deferenz said:


> I’ve been making some notes as I’ve been listening to each cable and I’m going to post my impressions on the whole range very soon. (no spoilers yet!) I spent today with the Plato and I’ll then move finally to the Iliad. Being able to listen to the whole Eletech cable family has been incredible. I feel quite privileged to be a part of this.



No really, thank you for being part of the tour and providing feedbacks along the way. It really helps us improve our works and further elevate our future product experiences


----------



## Eric Chong

Merry X'mas and Happy Holidays!

Despite 2020 being a difficult year, Eletech has had a great start to our first year in service to the audiophile community. Thank you all for always being there to support our efforts and ingenious designs. You guys are awesome and rubbing off the community's passion is what kept our motivation and drive going!!

We're glad to have made many customers turned friends throughout the year and can't wait to properly hang out come 2021!!

Here's to a better 2021 and for Eletech to strive to make even better products to wow your senses in the coming year!

Cheers
-Eric

#Holidays #EndOf2020 #Christmas #WrapUp2020 #thankyou


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Merry X'mas and Happy Holidays!
> 
> Despite 2020 being a difficult year, Eletech has had a great start to our first year in service to the audiophile community. Thank you all for always being there to support our efforts and ingenious designs. You guys are awesome and rubbing off the community's passion is what kept our motivation and drive going!!
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to you too Eric!


----------



## Eric Chong

ah! When i received notification of your reply i was expecting a photo of Lord Barnie in Xmas costume


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> ah! When i received notification of your reply i was expecting a photo of Lord Barnie in Xmas costume


We tried. He ate the hat. Then just sat there all innocent like saying... "Wanna try that again?"


----------



## mvvRAZ

Merry Xmas and +1 on finally meeting (and hopefully visiting) you guys in 2021!


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> We tried. He ate the hat. Then just sat there all innocent like saying... "Wanna try that again?"



Hahaha that gif does look alot like Lord Barnie! 



mvvRAZ said:


> Merry Xmas and +1 on finally meeting (and hopefully visiting) you guys in 2021!



Have a blessed one buddy  Yes! Hoping for the meeting up. This year has to be the weirdest in my entire audiophile life - attended almost zero Audio shows / meets....

2021 will be better!


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Hahaha that gif does look alot like Lord Barnie!


I'll go you one even better. It _is_ Lord Barnie.  Made it myself after he dried up from his first ever shower...


----------



## Sifo

Merry Xmas Eletech, I can hardly believe this was just the first year, CanJam NYC seemed so long ago....  see you soon


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> I'll go you one even better. It _is_ Lord Barnie.  Made it myself after he dried up from his first ever shower...



Hahaha! There we go!  Have a blessed xmas with your fam bro !



Sifo said:


> Merry Xmas Eletech, I can hardly believe this was just the first year, CanJam NYC seemed so long ago....  see you soon



Merry Xmas buddy! ~ Indeed, it's quite unbelievable - this year. Let's see how 2021 fares


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Hahaha! There we go!  Have a blessed xmas with your fam bro !


You too my friend! Enjoy some quality time with your family after a very busy and very challenging year!


----------



## kel77

Finally came home and opened my order for Black Friday after being away for 2 months abroad.


----------



## korvin12

kel77 said:


> Finally came home and opened my order for Black Friday after being away for 2 months abroad.



What iem is that?


----------



## kel77

korvin12 said:


> What iem is that?


FitEar Air2


----------



## Wes S

Hey all! 

I just placed my order for a Project 8 Fortitude with 2 pin & 4.4mm, and I am super excited.  This will be my first Eletech cable and I am stoked to be joining the club.  I love a good copper cable and want to hear the Fortitude in all it's glory, so I went with the Project 8 while it was still available.  

I am looking forward to having a great 2021, with an Eletech cable hooked up to my favorite iems.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wes S said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I just placed my order for a Project 8 Fortitude with 2 pin & 4.4mm, and I am super excited.  This will be my first Eletech cable and I am stoked to be joining the club.  I love a good copper cable and want to hear the Fortitude in all it's glory, so I went with the Project 8 while it was still available.
> 
> I am looking forward to having a great 2021, with an Eletech cable hooked up to my favorite iems.


Congrats!!! I should have mine this week hopefully


----------



## Wes S

mvvRAZ said:


> Congrats!!! I should have mine this week hopefully


Thanks bro!  I am looking forward to reading your impressions.


----------



## Eric Chong

kel77 said:


> Finally came home and opened my order for Black Friday after being away for 2 months abroad.



You've got a stunning FP going on there! How's the pairing like? 



Wes S said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I just placed my order for a Project 8 Fortitude with 2 pin & 4.4mm, and I am super excited.  This will be my first Eletech cable and I am stoked to be joining the club.  I love a good copper cable and want to hear the Fortitude in all it's glory, so I went with the Project 8 while it was still available.
> 
> I am looking forward to having a great 2021, with an Eletech cable hooked up to my favorite iems.



Heyhey! Thank you and welcome to the #Fam~!! Let me see what i can do, i'll try to expedite the order and see if i can get it to you next week!


----------



## kel77

Eric Chong said:


> You've got a stunning FP going on there! How's the pairing like?



Mids are more forward and there is improvement in clarity compared to the stock cable. Soundstage is also wider with the new cable.


----------



## Wes S

Eric Chong said:


> You've got a stunning FP going on there! How's the pairing like?
> 
> 
> 
> Heyhey! Thank you and welcome to the #Fam~!! Let me see what i can do, i'll try to expedite the order and see if i can get it to you next week!


Wow and thanks!!!  Happy to join the club, and super excited to see and hear it.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Time for a soapy *Plato *appeciation post! 






My first order from Eletech was in last November, and the first cables I received from Eric were a Plato and an Iliad. I remember he sent them to me without the packaging because I was going away on vacation and I wanted to have them with me to take photos of (how times have changed, ouch). The Iliad was love on first sight, the Plato... well he asked me for some very honest feedback, and I honestly disliked it  

This is the story of how I went from selling the very first Plato I received, to getting this reaction from @Eric Chong when I tell him I need yet another Plato 



I still do have some complaints about the Plato - the wire feels a little too stiff, especially when comparing it to the Iliad. Where hardware is concerned, Eletech have proven themselves to be the industry standard, so nothing to be said here except to keep doing whatever they're doing

The hardware quality is something that the entire Eletech lineup has in common though, so that alone isn't reason enough to justify owning four Plato's - in my ever so humble opinion, this is one of the only cables that is able to justify its cost based on sound and sound alone (to a large extent because it enhances things that are especially important to me) 

The Plato, to me, is a very neutral, possibly slightly mid-centric cable. It mimics the Elysium in the sense that it has a neutral midrange that's brought out by having even more neutral bass and treble. The Plato tightens the bass, sucking out a lot of the decay and some of the texture in the process  - I find this to be especially useful for a lot of hybrids where the texture of the bass doesn't match that of the midrange. The Plato is able to bring them a bit closer to each other to where that discrepancy is pretty much impossible to notice. I especially enjoyed the Sultan with the Plato, and I'm currently using it with 64's Fourte Noir 

On technical ability, the Plato exaggerates the two things I hold most dear - instrumental separation and staging width. To top it off, it comes without the standard treble boost that most pure silvers deliver, making it even more universal as a cable. 

I can comfortably say the Plato is my favourite sounding cable out of everything I own (including the Iliad, but that continues to hold overall No1 due to that over-the-top design and build)

With 2021 some hours away, I hope Eletech have plenty to keep us occupied with in the coming year!


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> Time for a soapy *Plato *appeciation post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly perplexed by the number of Plato you need in 2020 and continuing to be so in 2021 lol


----------



## Wes S

mvvRAZ said:


> Time for a soapy *Plato *appeciation post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice post man!  Now, I have got to get my hands on a Plato, asap.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wes S said:


> Nice post man!  Now, I have got to get my hands on a Plato, asap.


Really couldn’t go wrong with it!


----------



## Wes S

mvvRAZ said:


> Really couldn’t go wrong with it!


Hey bro, I have been reading up on the Plato and I was curious if you have heard the EA Cleopatra 4 wire and could compare?  I own the Cleo 4 wire and love it with my K10U and I am thinking the Plato could perhaps be a step up, with a similar detailed yet smooth sound and weighty lows, with perhaps better separation and air, but would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Deferenz (Jan 3, 2021)

Here are my impressions of the Eletech cable range:

I was part of the EU Eletech tour and I have had the chance to try the full range of cables. I want to thank @mvvRAZ  and @Eric Chong for giving me the chance to participate in the tour.

First up I think I need to tell you that I am useless at trying to describe sound. By this I mean really totally useless. Please don’t expect lashings of technical jargon to describe every nuance of sound. What I can do though is try and portray what basic sounds and differences I hear and how each cable made me feel.

The gear used was – 64 Audio Trio, EE Legend X, Cayin N6ii w/E02 and Lotoo PAW S1. The cables I had for comparisons were – EA Thor Silver II+ and PW Audio’s 1950’s and No.5.


*Fortitude*

This is an entry level Copper cable. It arrives in a small black box with a pull-out draw. Inside there is a soft black wallet that houses the cable. In my listening I tested the Fortitude against the PW Audio No.5. Both balanced from N6ii / E02 using the Trio.

I would call them both entry level copper cables and they retail for a similar price. Both cables have the same gauge of wire at 26 AWG. However, the No.5 seems thicker compared to the tighter woven Fortitude, and the No.5 is a bit stiffer compared to the Fortitudes silkier touch. I much preferred the feel of the Fortitude to be honest.

Having listened to both cables, using the same test tracks, the overall main difference I found is that the Fortitude’s sound is a little clearer while the No.5 is a little warmer. It just depends on what sound you are after though. I would say that the Fortitude is a good entry level aftermarket copper cable. It is well made, looks good, and feels good too.


*Prudence*

This is a 26 AWG Silver Plated Copper cable. Like its baby brother above, it also arrives in a small black box with a pull-out draw. Again, the inside reveals a soft black wallet that houses the cable.

Using the Trio, I tested the Prudence against the 64 Audio stock SPC. Both using 3.5mm unbalanced on Lotoo Paw S1. There is no contest on which wins on visuals and feel – It’s the Prudence. It has a quality look and feel, and it is soft to the touch and drapes well. In contrast, I’m sorry to say that the 64A stock cable really does look like it would be the last person to be picked for a school sports team.

To be honest I wasn’t sure if there was going to be much difference between these cables sound wise. The stock 64A isn’t that bad IMO, and I’m aware that some people stay with the stock cable out of preference, but after doing an A/B with the Prudence I stand corrected. The Prudence sounds clearer and seems to have more ‘Oomph’ in its presentation. Actually, it sounds more musical than the stock and I want to bop my head a little bit more to the music. I would also call it smooth. It gives a real silky-smooth sound that I find warm and calming. To me this is a perfect cable to use when I’m working at my desk and I want good sound, but I need to concentrate on my work. If I was going to recommend an aftermarket SPC for someone who was upgrading from stock I would happily mention the Prudence.


*Socrates*

We have now gone up a level. Socrates is a 24 AWG monocrystal bespoke 7N OCC copper cable and the latest entry to the Eletech family. It comes in an impressive looking box. Inside the box there is a most elegant leather carry case. It has a gorgeous dark red/brown hue. In all seriousness I found the carry case rather enchanting to look at as it conjured up images of the plush leather I’d seen in old stately homes. The whole package conveys quality.

The cable looks good with its black and gold colours, and you can see by just looking that it is high end. Upon handling it though, the feel of the cable is very different to the rest of the range. Whereas the other cables feel soft and silky, the Socrates feels more like plastic. I don’t think it is as nice as the other cables in this regard. It is not as soft and doesn’t drape as well. I would say that the feel of this cable is out of keeping with the rest of the range.

I tried Socrates with Trio first using N6ii w/E02 balanced. The first thing I noticed was that the mid bass seemed a bit bloated in this pair up. The next was that the bass seems to bleed into the mids. I noted though that sub bass is good and gave the right amount of rumble when required. Treble seems held back and does not allow the Trio’s famed treble to extend. This could be a good thing or a bad thing depending on your preference. Vocals, both male and female sound pretty good. For vocals I kind of like the fact that the treble seems a bit tamer. I’m hearing a darker presentation overall and there feels like a slight veil over the sound. Sadly, this does not feel like a good pairing between Trio and Socrates. (I did go back to this pair up later on just to see if it had the same issues. Unfortunately, it did. It just seems like they do not like each other.)

Legend X is my next pairing. There is an immediate difference. The presentation with the Socrates and LX is like chalk and cheese to that of the Trio pairing. There is much more extension in the treble and things sound crisper. Vocals are very nice especially with this crisper feel. There is no feeling of a veil here. I noted particularly that guitars, both acoustic and electric, sound really crisp. I actually think rock is good with this combo. In my notes I wrote the words ‘precision pairing’. I don’t even know what that means but it seemed appropriate. One thing I did notice though was that the bass feels a little bit toned down. I’m not getting the classic LX bass feel I enjoy with this pairing. It should be noted though that a lot of people will like this as it keeps that LX bass monster in check and gives the bass a finer texture. The presentation is very good no doubt, but for me personally I think it loses that extra ‘oomph’ that you normally get with the LX. Overall though, I think Socrates and the Legend X go very well together.


*Plato*

Like with Socrates you get a great package presentation. Once again there is an Impressive box and a quality carry case. The cable itself is very soft and drapes like silk. I really liked that. The Plato is a 24 AWG monocrystal bespoke silver cable.

I tested the Plato against the EA Thor Silver II+ using the N6ii w/E02 balanced. The thing I liked about the TSII+ was that it was a little different to other silver cables I’d heard. It made everything a lot more crisp. It tightened up the base, seemed to pull forward the mids a little, and allowed the treble to go higher but without going into the harsh area that makes listening unpleasant. As Plato is also a silver cable I wondered if it could provide the same or even better it.

Using the Trio, I found the Plato smoother than TSII+. There is a bit more warmth – I didn’t think Plato would be like that. It also has a lovely clear sound. My feeling is that Plato and TSII+ are trying to achieve the same thing, but Plato feels a little warmer in its presentation. Nothing huge, but just that little bit to make a difference in the sound. Plato gives a mix of precision and musicality. This doesn’t mean that TSII+ doesn’t also have this, but IMO Plato is a bit better at doing it. It can also give some pounding bass when called for, and I love that. Bass feels precise, no bleed or bloat that I can hear. I also found with Trio and TSII+ the sub bass is not as deep as it is with the Plato.

In my notes I’m writing down things like; guitars sound good, percussion is good, vocals good, extension is good. In fact, I’m struggling to find something that doesn’t sound good. I threw lots of genres at the Plato; pop, rock, jazz, hip-hop, classical, piano, guitars, folk, funk, edm, garage. No matter what I tried it seems to do everything well.

I actually stopped taking notes at this point and just listened to the music for quite some time. In fact, I was so engrossed that I actually forgot to try the Plato with the Legend X – and I’ve only just realised that as I’m typing up these notes!


*Iliad*

Again, the unboxing presentation is good. It comes in an up-market box and a quality carry case. The cable has a supple feel to it and looks lovely. It is 24 AWG, monocrystal silver + palladium silver + gold-silver alloy.

First up I tried the Iliad with the Trio with N6ii w/E02 balanced. I have a test track playlist I use, and the tracks are grouped together to test certain things. The first track was James Blake ‘Limit to Your Love’. Here I’ve written ‘crazy sub-bass could rattle the earth’s core’. I think what this means is that I was rather impressed with this aspect. Further bass tests also had me smiling. Percussion sounds were also impressive. I liked the sound of acoustic and electric guitars and thought the notes hit hard and clean. String instruments are also well presented, and I loved the sound of the cello and violin on classical tracks. Female vocals were good and allowed the Trio to extend the voices but never go over into harshness. Male vocals are good and could extend up or down well as required. I think Iliad and Trio are a good pairing.

I then changed the set up and swapped out the Iliad for the PWA 1950’s as I wanted to see how both of these TOTL cables would compare. What I found was that instruments and vocals extended a bit higher, and bass felt like it went a bit deeper with a little more impact. In my notes I wrote ‘soaring trumpet!’ when I noticed the further extension in a jazz track. I also noticed a similar thing with some female vocal test tracks. What I found here was that the 1950’s allowed Trio to extend more at either end whereas the Iliad kept things a little closer in; never going quite as high or as low. Neither one is better nor worse than the other I don’t feel. It just depends how you like your bread buttered. The Trio is known for having a bit of a fruity treble capability and I feel it needs a cable that will help control this area. The 1950’s combo seems to let the Trio soar. It never loses control, but it may sometimes be just a little too much unless you love your treble. Let’s call the combo a bit ‘crisp’. (Keep reading as there is a point to all this!)

Keeping the 1950’s there, I swapped out the Trio for the Legend X. Now this was interesting. The LX + 1950’s combo was reminding me straight away of the Trio + Iliad combo. In fact, I felt like I was experiencing déjà vu.

Ok, so at the moment we have Trio + Iliad = super nice. LX + 1950’s = super nice. Trio + 1950’s = a tad ‘crisp’. So, I wondered what LX + Iliad would give me?

With LX + Iliad I immediately got a more warm/dark feel. One thing I noticed was that there was a slight reduction in bass impact and not a huge amount of upper mids/treble extension. Everything still sounded good as you would expect, but the combo was not really pushing my buttons. To go back to my algebra above it would be LX + Iliad = a bit dark.

This is where I had my Archimedes in the bath moment (please don’t laugh at me for being so slow).SYNERGY!! At the TOTL level it is all about finding the synergy between equipment to get the best sound preference for you. What I found here is that the Iliad + Trio combo had a perfect synergy. I felt that the clarity and extension of the Trio is complimented superbly by the slight warmer aspect (imo) of the Iliad. The LX though is on the warmer/darker side itself and therefore I feel it benefits from a cable that is more neutral overall, hence why it pairs well with the 1950’s.

So why all the talk of different combos? Well I wanted to put the Iliad through its paces to see how it would fair. I am happy to say that I think the Iliad is a top cable and worthy of its flagship status.


Conclusion

I wanted to try out all the cables as best I could, and I spent a good amount of time with each one. It is a very good range of cables that offers something at every price range. Of the whole range two cables stood out as my favourites. Of these two, the runner up as it were, was the Prudence. I just really liked the cosy calm feel it gave me. The clear winner for me though was… the Plato. This cable just seemed to do everything right. I could just listen away with the Plato for hours on end – and actually, I did do exactly that!

Sadly, this Christmas has just gone, but I have already written my letter to Santa for next Christmas. It reads, ‘Dear Santa, I have been a good boy all year. Please bring me an Eletech Plato cable and put it under the tree.’ That has to work right?


----------



## NYanakiev

Deferenz said:


> Here are my impressions of the Eletech cable range:
> 
> I was part of the EU Eletech tour and I have had the chance to try the full range of cables. I want to thank @mvvRAZ  and @Eric Chong for giving me the chance to participate in the tour.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this- awesome stuff!


----------



## eTHE2

Deferenz said:


> Here are my impressions of the Eletech cable range:
> 
> I was part of the EU Eletech tour and I have had the chance to try the full range of cables. I want to thank @mvvRAZ  and @Eric Chong for giving me the chance to participate in the tour.
> 
> ...



Great Review!


----------



## Eric Chong

Deferenz said:


> Here are my impressions of the Eletech cable range:
> 
> I was part of the EU Eletech tour and I have had the chance to try the full range of cables. I want to thank @mvvRAZ  and @Eric Chong for giving me the chance to participate in the tour.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the comprehensive impressions and for participating in the tour!  We're glad that you liked the Plato enough to put in a request with Santa! (You can only have 1 request with him a year y'kno! ) 

Indeed, you're very perspective, I myself wouldn't say that cables at TOTL levels are a definite "Which is better" but more of a "How's the synergy".


----------



## Craftsman1511

Anybody has a comparison or impressions of the Prudence / Fortitude 8w against the Socrates?


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Anybody has a comparison or impressions of the Prudence / Fortitude 8w against the Socrates?



Both the Projects 8 differ quite a lot from the Socrates in terms of their synergy and as well as the their Signature. 

Project 8 - Fortitude essentially elevates the performance of the regular Fortitude whilst retaining it's signature from before. It goes for a balanced and detail signature with no huge lift in any frequencies range. I would say that the Fortitude is a gearing a little more towards detailed oriented than warm and fuzzy. Where Socrates and Fortitude differs most is in the presentation of soundstage with the Fortitude 8 banking on "Width and Air" and Socrates on "Depth and Layering". 

Project 8 - Prudence wouldn't be a close compare with the Socrates though, both going with a drastically different sound presentation. Prudence 8 is more about dynamism, punchy lows and exciting energy up top.

It's regretful that we couldn't offer the Project 8s year round. We hope to bring back the project sometime in this year perhaps with additional offerings like Plato / Socrates!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wes S said:


> Hey bro, I have been reading up on the Plato and I was curious if you have heard the EA Cleopatra 4 wire and could compare?  I own the Cleo 4 wire and love it with my K10U and I am thinking the Plato could perhaps be a step up, with a similar detailed yet smooth sound and weighty lows, with perhaps better separation and air, but would love to hear your thoughts.


Sorry just seeing this! 

I'm afraid I don't have the 4w cleo to compare :/ The Plato is especially good where separation is concerned, but I wouldn't say it brings weight to the bass - in a sense it does the opposite, sucks out some of the decay and makes it faster and tighter. It does extend very nicely, but I think the Cleo might be brighter up top based on the 8w version of it I owned a while back


----------



## Deferenz

mvvRAZ said:


> Sorry just seeing this!
> 
> I'm afraid I don't have the 4w cleo to compare :/ The Plato is especially good where separation is concerned, but I wouldn't say it brings weight to the bass - in a sense it does the opposite, sucks out some of the decay and makes it faster and tighter. It does extend very nicely, but I think the Cleo might be brighter up top based on the 8w version of it I owned a while back


Using the Trio I had a different experience with the Plato bass. Although it was faster and tighter as mentioned, I found that the bass was pounding with real impact. Of course this outcome for me could be dependent on using a particular source and IEM. I’m not really sure on that aspect.


----------



## Wes S

mvvRAZ said:


> Sorry just seeing this!
> 
> I'm afraid I don't have the 4w cleo to compare :/ The Plato is especially good where separation is concerned, but I wouldn't say it brings weight to the bass - in a sense it does the opposite, sucks out some of the decay and makes it faster and tighter. It does extend very nicely, but I think the Cleo might be brighter up top based on the 8w version of it I owned a while back


Thanks man!


----------



## Wes S

Deferenz said:


> Using the Trio I had a different experience with the Plato bass. Although it was faster and tighter as mentioned, I found that the bass was pounding with real impact. Of course this outcome for me could be dependent on using a particular source and IEM. I’m not really sure on that aspect.


Thanks for the info!  I have noticed that my iems can react differently with the same cable, so I don't doubt what you are hearing.


----------



## Wes S

Eric Chong said:


> Both the Projects 8 differ quite a lot from the Socrates in terms of their synergy and as well as the their Signature.
> 
> Project 8 - Fortitude essentially elevates the performance of the regular Fortitude whilst retaining it's signature from before. It goes for a balanced and detail signature with no huge lift in any frequencies range. I would say that the Fortitude is a gearing a little more towards detailed oriented than warm and fuzzy. Where Socrates and Fortitude differs most is in the presentation of soundstage with the Fortitude 8 banking on "Width and Air" and Socrates on "Depth and Layering".
> 
> ...


That is some great info there, as I was wanting to know how the Project 8 Fortitude and Socrates compared as well.  I definitely want to hear the Socrates some day soon.  In the meantime, I am super excited and "chomping at the bit", to get my Project 8 Fortitude.


----------



## Deferenz

Wes S said:


> Thanks for the info!  I have noticed that my iems can react differently with the same cable, so I don't doubt what you are hearing.


When I say bass was pounding I meant on the relevant type of tracks. Eg. EDM and Hip-hop were excellent. Of course if you are listening to Brahms or Bach it will be a bit of a different experience. As I said it may likely be dependent on your sources also. Cables I believe are supposed to be the last tweek in the chain.

But, I would feel quite confident in recommending the Plato. It’s a very good cable. I was actually taken aback with how good it sounded. I think this was because I was so intent on trying and hopefully loving the Socrates and Iliad that the Plato sort of took a back seat in the proceedings. Once I started listening to the Plato though it all changed. I was very impressed and I actually kept it hooked up to my dap and IEM’s for some listening sessions.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deferenz said:


> Using the Trio I had a different experience with the Plato bass. Although it was faster and tighter as mentioned, I found that the bass was pounding with real impact. Of course this outcome for me could be dependent on using a particular source and IEM. I’m not really sure on that aspect.


For sure, the Plato has a rather present midbass to my ears as well. There might be a small lift as you say, or it could be a perception thing? When you suck out some of the decay your brain ends up noticing the midbass more? Someone more experienced could enlighten us here


----------



## Eric Chong

Wes S said:


> That is some great info there, as I was wanting to know how the Project 8 Fortitude and Socrates compared as well.  I definitely want to hear the Socrates some day soon.  In the meantime, I am super excited and "chomping at the bit", to get my Project 8 Fortitude.



It's shipped out!  Check your mail. Let me know if you've had the tracker yeah? 



mvvRAZ said:


> For sure, the Plato has a rather present midbass to my ears as well. There might be a small lift as you say, or it could be a perception thing? When you suck out some of the decay your brain ends up noticing the midbass more? Someone more experienced could enlighten us here



The "Plato" is quite a chameleon really, usually rather neutral and changes with every different IEM pairing. "Plato" mainly provides detail retrieval and works on the air and headroom. While there's a constant in the midbass warmth that makes Plato less harsh than traditional silvers.


----------



## Wes S

Eric Chong said:


> It's shipped out!  Check your mail. Let me know if you've had the tracker yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> The "Plato" is quite a chameleon really, usually rather neutral and changes with every different IEM pairing. "Plato" mainly provides detail retrieval and works on the air and headroom. While there's a constant in the midbass warmth that makes Plato less harsh than traditional silvers.


Hey there Eric!  I got the shipping notification and I am super excited to see and hear my first Eletech cable very soon.   Thanks for the update, and fast turnaround.


----------



## Deferenz

Wes S said:


> Hey there Eric!  I got the shipping notification and I am super excited to see and hear my first Eletech cable very soon.   Thanks for the update, and fast turnaround.


Sorry if I missed it, but what cable have you bought?


----------



## Wes S (Jan 8, 2021)

Deferenz said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but what cable have you bought?


I have a Project 8 Fortitude on the way.  I love the sound of pure copper cables with my current iems, and can't wait to add an Eletech cable to my collection.   I plan to try it with my Noble K10U first, and considering my preferences in sound and from what I have read I think this could be a killer pairing.


----------



## Deferenz

Wes S said:


> I have a Project 8 Fortitude on the way.  I love the sound of pure copper cables with my current iems, and can't wait to add an Eletech cable to my collection.   I plan to try it with my Noble K10U first, and considering my preferences in sound and from what I have read I think this could be a killer pairing.


That’s great. The Prudence was my second favourite in the range. I only had the 4 wire though. I would be interested in hearing what the Project 8 sounds like.


----------



## leaky74 (Jan 10, 2021)

*EU Cables Tour - Impressions*

Apologies if there's a better place to put this; I'll move it if required.
First of all, thanks to @mvvRAZ and @Eric Chong from Eletech for allowing these units out on a European Tour.

My position at the moment is that, after being on the Thummim tour, I had to pull out all the stops to snag me a pair! I succeeded but at the cost of having to sell some other gear and also the Plato cable that comes as stock! So, I am effectively at status 'in between' DAP and cable. My IEM setup is thus currently Thummim -> EA AresII -> Lotoo PAW S1. Simple but more than effective whilst I rebuild! 

So, using the EA AresII as a baseline (with the Thummim), I find it very mid forward, detailed, fairly narrow/shallow staging and imaging and depth. It can become a bit fatiguing in the set up used for testing. It's by no means bad (it would have to be to seriously hobble the Thummim), in fact it's a solid upgrade vs many stock cables.

Right then.....






*Fortitude*
Build - light, soft rubbery feel, quality hardware. I think this is perhaps pitched more at the level of EA ErosII rather than AresII. Regardless, off the bat, this is a step forward from the AresII. Warmer, richer with more detail and wider staging. More W shaped sig; nice sub bass quantity, lacking detail but not one note. Treble is just right. This makes the Thummim start to sound, well..... Thummim like!


*Prudence*
For what is  $50 price increase, the Prudence, to my ears, is a big step up from Fortitude and it's the first of the Electech range that starts to help the Thummim cut loose of any shackles that lesser cables might impose. It's nicely balanced, tonality wise. As the Thummim review unit I had only had Prudence available, this was my first introduction to both MMR and Eletech. It was enough for me to take the leap into being a Thummim owner! I'm a fan of this one.

*Socrates*
This has more in common with the Fortitude, more mid forward (especially uppers), so it can sound a bit shouty. Whilst it improves on the technicalities of the Fortitude, it seems a slight mistep backward (for me), unless you're a mids mega fan. I'm not a big fan of the black, stiff rubberised coating below and above the splitter. I'd sum this one up as Fortitude on steroids.

*Plato.*
Now as the stock Thummim cable I was super keen to hear this one! As the cable chosen to be stock with the Thummim, you'd expect there to be good synergy and there certainly is (and for the price point we're dealing with here, you'd hope so!). The tonality introduced with the Prudence is built on here with more bells, whistles and yes, steroids. Lots of steroids! This is level full Thummim 5. It's the technicalities here that really cut loose, imaging and depth open up before you (and all around you for that matter). Detailing takes a leap forward, taking separation and layering along for the ride. Build quality again is a step up; feel and pliability are a pleasure

*Iliad*
This may come as no surprise but guess what.....yup, the Iliad is another step up. It inherits all the characteristics of its monocrystal silver predecessor (Plato), throws in palladium plating and a splash of gold-silver alloy and knocks it out of the park! If this cable was a friend, you'd be having a safely distanced chat (for fear of a 'roid rage' induced mauling), about maybe, just maybe thinking about cutting down on the 'roids! It's an expensive power up this one but you'd be in for the long haul with it so think of it as an investment!


If I were to rank these cables based on my own preferences, I'd go for (in reverse order):

- Fortitude
- Socrates

I'm going to pair these together as Copper based kin. If you have an upper 'budget' or mid tier IEM you'd like to beef up with a little more warmth, detailed mids and slightly better technicalities. Something that's all wrapped up in a solid build, then you could do worse than try the Fortitude. Same scenario but where you may want that same tonality but are seeking to eek out more technical performance from your IEMs, then the Socrates could be for you. Hand on heart, the build, aesthetics and cost of the Socrates means its just not for me.

Next up

- Prudence

Prudence stands on it's own to me; it takes the plus points of the above cables and, as the first in the range to feature silver in it's construct (it's an SPC build), to my ears it takes a noticeable leap forward. It's a real sweetspot in the range for me, equally at home in helping you get the most out of your 'every day carry' as it is ensuring you get the most out of your 'at home only' IEMs! It's a great bridging point between the copper based and silver based cables in the Eletech Range.

Finally:

- Plato
- Iliad

First things first, if you're not a big believer in cables, save your money. If you can though, give these two cables a demo. As part of that demo, obviously where possible, use your own setup and same reference sections of the same reference tracks and I'd genuinely be surprised if you didn't quite quickly start to pick up on the performance upgrade that these cables provide. Whether it's worth enough to you to warrant the expense, only you can decide. Plato, to me is an exceptional cable, Iliad is just ridiculous!


----------



## Wes S

Just got an "Out for delivery" notice for my Project 8 Fortitude.  Fun times ahead!


----------



## Wes S (Jan 12, 2021)

So, I received my Project 8 Fortitude last night, and first word that comes to mind is, WOW!  

Let's start with the packaging, which was amazing.  The entire package and unboxing experience was a notch above all the other cable companies I have dealt with in the past.  I really felt like I was opening a premium custom hand made item.  Bravo Eric on the packaging!

Now to the fun part, the cable, and first thing is the build.  This cable is braided to perfection.  Also, what is really awesome, and really adds to the premium experience, is the fact that the Eletech symbols all line up perfectly to be viewed while wearing the cable.  The hardware is stunning, and you can really tell a lot of attention went into building the cable.  Looking closely at the wire, you can tell this is some premium copper, as well. The cable is soft and supple as it gets, and there are zero microphonics.  I spent as much time looking at the cable last night as I did listening with it.  Once I was done admiring the perfect build quality, I plugged the Project 8 Fortitude up to my Noble K10U. This is the pair of iems, that has been the most challenging to find the perfect cable for, and I have been searching for the past year. I have tried tons of different cables (silver, spc, copper, palladium plated silver etc. . .), from a bunch of big name cable makers, and I was never totally satisfied with any of the pairings. Well, to my surprise the Project 8 Fortitude is the perfect match for my K10U, that I have been looking for all along.   The bass is tight and deep, the mids came forward and gained more texture, and the highs are smooth and extended but never hard or harsh.  The vocals are to die for, and this is the most realistic my K10U have ever sounded.  The stage opened up quite a bit, and the imaging got better too. This was everything I wanted with my K10U and more!

All in all, I am so happy with my purchase, and you can consider me a huge fanboy of Eletech.  A big thanks to you Eric Chong, for such an amazing product, and buying experience.

Thanks so much for the gorgeous case, too!

Premium hand made products at their finest.


----------



## Deferenz

Wes S said:


> So, I received my Project 8 Fortitude last night, and first word that comes to mind is, WOW!
> 
> Let's start with the packaging, which was amazing.  The entire package and unboxing experience was a notch above all the other cable companies I have dealt with in the past.  I really felt like I was opening a premium custom hand made item.  Bravo Eric on the packaging!
> 
> ...


That looks really good. I love the thickness of the cable. The case is nice too.


----------



## Eric Chong

Wes S said:


> So, I received my Project 8 Fortitude last night, and first word that comes to mind is, WOW!
> 
> Let's start with the packaging, which was amazing.  The entire package and unboxing experience was a notch above all the other cable companies I have dealt with in the past.  I really felt like I was opening a premium custom hand made item.  Bravo Eric on the packaging!
> 
> ...



Woop Woop! Just saw this! Glad you're enjoying the Project 8 ~!! We've also changed the texture and material of the cloth pouch. It used to be more of a linen material but we've swapped it out to a kind of fabric that comes with luxury spectacles 

Have it run in for a couple more days and you'll discern further differences in texture and sound staging! Enjoy!


----------



## Wes S

Eric Chong said:


> Woop Woop! Just saw this! Glad you're enjoying the Project 8 ~!! We've also changed the texture and material of the cloth pouch. It used to be more of a linen material but we've swapped it out to a kind of fabric that comes with luxury spectacles
> 
> Have it run in for a couple more days and you'll discern further differences in texture and sound staging! Enjoy!


I am really loving it Eric!  I have been burning it in non stop since I got it, and things are getting even better. . .  Texture, detail and staging is fantastic.


----------



## kubig123

Finally received these 2 bad boys 😀


----------



## masahito24@chart

Any chance of still purchasing a project 8 cable? I was signed up for mailers but didn't know they were available.


----------



## Deferenz

@Eric Chong I have the same question. Is it likely that there will be any more project 8 cables for sale?


----------



## Eric Chong

Wes S said:


> I am really loving it Eric!  I have been burning it in non stop since I got it, and things are getting even better. . .  Texture, detail and staging is fantastic.



Happy to hear that ! My team would be psyched to hear that you're enjoying the Project 8 - Fortitude! Thank you for supporting the project without evening listening to it.

** On a side note, i realised you're using the Azla eartips - which i hear many mixed reviews about. How's the longevity of those? Does it get sticky very fast?




kubig123 said:


> Finally received these 2 bad boys 😀



Swag! Can't wait to hear your feedbacks! I have a feeling you'll really love the Project 8 - Prudence 




masahito24@chart said:


> Any chance of still purchasing a project 8 cable? I was signed up for mailers but didn't know they were available.





Deferenz said:


> @Eric Chong I have the same question. Is it likely that there will be any more project 8 cables for sale?



@masahito24@chart, I'm sorry to hear that you did not receive the mailers! The Mailchimp system has been a little bit cranky as of late with subscribers auto dropping off. We will be migrating our EDM to another platform soon. In the meantime, please subscribe to our Thread here and Facebook for updated news.

Unfortunately the Project 8 are closed right now and we have exhausted all the materials as it was a limited run. Not to worry though, we will try our best to plan for another bout of Project 8 this year perhaps featuring more products


----------



## 8481

Eric Chong said:


> ** On a side note, i realised you're using the Azla eartips - which i hear many mixed reviews about. How's the longevity of those? Does it get sticky very fast?



Not sure about the longevity but they're very sticky from the get go.
The material is kind of like those clear PVC tubes but thinner and maybe a lil more flexible.


----------



## Eric Chong

8481 said:


> Not sure about the longevity but they're very sticky from the get go.
> The material is kind of like those clear PVC tubes but thinner and maybe a lil more flexible.



Gotcha'. Been hearing about its good SQ and fitting, not sure if i can get used to stickiness (ugh) though.


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> Gotcha'. Been hearing about its good SQ and fitting, not sure if i can get used to stickiness (ugh) though.



Eric, that is only their Xelastec version which is made intentionally sticky with a body heat activate shape change.  All of their other Azla Senda eartips are non sticky, very high quality material.  Btw, Azla eartips guy who started the company is one of the co-founders of Astell & Kern.


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> Eric, that is only their Xelastec version which is made intentionally sticky with a body heat activate shape change.  All of their other Azla Senda eartips are non sticky, very high quality material.  Btw, Azla eartips guy who started the company is one of the co-founders of Astell & Kern.



Aha i see! I've been getting mixed up on their SKUs. Yeah i've been looking around for tips for the longest time. The industry has kind of shifted from CIEM to UIEM hasn't it? 

Indeed, Ashulley used to be from AK and if i recall correctly owns a CIEM store in Gangnam, Korea as well.


----------



## Deezel177

Hey, everyone! Recently, Eric kindly loaned me a Prudence cable for my MMR Gae Bolg review, as that's what the IEM was initially tuned with. I found the cable brought *far* more to the monitor than I expected (assumedly because of the quality of the GB's generic cable more than anything, to be honest, but I digress), and I've outlined them below. Enjoy! 

*Pairing with Eletech's Prudence*

_Eletech kindly agreed to loan me this Prudence for the purposes of this review, and I’m extremely glad they did, because the difference I’m hearing between is *much* larger than I expected. The Prudence adds changes that counteract a few of the Gáe Bolg’s distinct flavour; the bold, intimate, meaty sound I’d been describing throughout the review. Much of it has to do with the cable’s upper-bass and lower-midrange dips. It tightens what was once a very loose, rich region and made instruments like toms and trombones a lot more controlled. There’s more bite to its mid-treble too, which adds clarity to snares and cymbals. I’d classify it more as a neutral tone now, so which variant to go for will depend heavily on taste too._




_However, the objective improvement I think the Prudence adds to the mix is space. The image completely opens up with the cable swap, *and* introduces quite a bit of holography to this IEM as well. Some hard-panned elements, say, on Dimas Pradipta’s 9 Range Road now sit out-of-head. And, there’s a *lot* more clean air between its notes too. If you can afford it, I personally believe the Complete package is worth that price hike. At the very least, if you already have aftermarket cables in your collection, swap the Gáe Bolg’s stock cable for one immediately. But, if you do prefer the meatier, bolder, warmer sig I’ve been describing throughout the piece *and* you don’t mind the stage, then you can save some cash on the Lite too._


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Hey, everyone! Recently, Eric kindly loaned me a Prudence cable for my MMR Gae Bolg review, as that's what the IEM was initially tuned with. I found the cable brought *far* more to the monitor than I expected (assumedly because of the quality of the GB's generic cable more than anything, to be honest, but I digress), and I've outlined them below. Enjoy!
> 
> *Pairing with Eletech's Prudence*
> 
> ...


Very nice Daniel, always love the shots you include as well. (Still very jealous. ) 

I still have to start working on my Gae Bolg review properly, but will also include the difference between the Lite with stock cable and the Complete with Prudence, as well as a bonus that arrived very recently. Hold on to your hats... [crappy compact camera shot alert! ]


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Very nice Daniel, always love the shots you include as well. (Still very jealous. )
> 
> I still have to start working on my Gae Bolg review properly, but will also include the difference between the Lite with stock cable and the Complete with Prudence, as well as a bonus that arrived very recently. Hold on to your hats... [crappy compact camera shot alert! ]



'Much appreciated, my friend! 'Can't wait to read your take on the Gáe Bolg.


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> Very nice Daniel, always love the shots you include as well. (Still very jealous. )
> 
> I still have to start working on my Gae Bolg review properly, but will also include the difference between the Lite with stock cable and the Complete with Prudence, as well as a bonus that arrived very recently. Hold on to your hats... [crappy compact camera shot alert! ]



Ahhh the Project 8 ... i am still feeling like an idiot for swapping yours and Michael’s shipment =\

So glad it has arrived safely though!


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Ahhh the Project 8 ... i am still feeling like an idiot for swapping yours and Michael’s shipment =\
> 
> So glad it has arrived safely though!


No problem at all Eric. Easily solved. Everybody happy.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Hi everyone,

I am deciding which Eletech cable to get for my U18t, and could use some of your kind advice.  @ctop suggested the Socrates to me, which I will definitely try. Besides that, I am wondering whether Iliad or Plato would be a good pairing as well. I read that the Iliad pairs very well with A18s, but I am less sure about its synergy with U18t.


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am deciding which Eletech cable to get for my U18t, and could use some of your kind advice.  @ctop suggested the Socrates to me, which I will definitely try. Besides that, I am wondering whether Iliad or Plato would be a good pairing as well. I read that the Iliad pairs very well with A18s, but I am less sure about its synergy with U18t.



Heyy Buddy, 

Thanks for considering Eletech in your upgrade cables path! 

Whilst the synergy matters, it would ultimately boils down to which areas you would like to hear improvements on , your sound signature preferences as well as music you listen to. 

Meanwhile, theoretically the Socrates should make for a rather good pair-up with the U18t though i have not yet try that specific pairing before. The Socrates should add in a rather good sense of layering, dynamism as well as soundstage airness. It should be a rather clean setup inching slightly towards a little warmth. Again, i've not tried out this specific pairing so it'll be good if you get to audition the pairing. Let me know your thoughts when you get a chance to! 

Here's my thoughts (based off memory) on the "Plato" and "Iliad". I remember testing out this pairing a good number of months back when audio shows was still rampant  ; Unfortunately back then "Socrates" wasn't released yet so i didn't have it with me to test it out. In my books, the Plato is a definite better synergy with the U18t as opposed to the Iliad. The Plato opens up the U18t significantly bringing about a perfect harmony of all the details that the U18t churns out whilst adding in plenty of air in the head room. The imaging is much more precise and image are pin-point accurate. Mids are more coherent and full bodied with that set up. 

The Iliad whilst adding on a hue of nice warmth, did not achieve as much as the Plato did in the pairing. "Iliad" also added a mid bass texture that i find deviates from the originality of the U18t - thus that pair up wasn't much to my liking. 

Hope it helps! Do note that these are based off my personal preferences so it'll be nice if you could listen to those pairing yourself. Would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## bluestorm1992

Eric Chong said:


> Heyy Buddy,
> 
> Thanks for considering Eletech in your upgrade cables path!
> 
> ...



Dear Eric,

Thanks so much for your suggestion! Since I can get Plato+Socrates for the price of Iliad, I think it make sense for me to get the two cables first and try.  Will definitely report my thoughts here after getting them.


----------



## Eric Chong

No worries, happy to share my views. Psyched to hear your feedbacks! 

@Andrew DiMarcangelo from BloomAudio should be able to set you up!


----------



## mvvRAZ

@bluestorm1992 I tried the Iliad with the A18t back when I had it (stupid me why did I sell it), and the Iliad is the best match imo. It adds a little more presence and decay to what is already a very fast bass response and the effects it had on the staging were incredible

Here goes a photo of the combo <3


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> @bluestorm1992 I tried the Iliad with the A18t back when I had it (stupid me why did I sell it), and the Iliad is the best match imo. It adds a little more presence and decay to what is already a very fast bass response and the effects it had on the staging were incredible
> 
> Here goes a photo of the combo <3



You sold your A18t? The artwork on it is swag though! 

But yeah i remember you loved the Iliad on it and i still owe you that coffee till this day rofl!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> You sold your A18t? The artwork on it is swag though!
> 
> But yeah i remember you loved the Iliad on it and i still owe you that coffee till this day rofl!


The watch parts are so nice yeah. I’ll definitely be getting them again on some future 64 CIEM, unfortunately I did indeed sell it


----------



## JonathanKlein

CIEMs never sounded so good. Eletech Illiad, Astell&Kern SP2000 Cu, 64 Audio A18s


----------



## bluestorm1992

Also ordered my Iliad today from Bloom audio with the help of @Andrew DiMarcangelo; can't wait for it to arrive!

Sorry Eric that I did not end up taking the advice from you. Just couldn't resisting my temptation of getting the best from Eletech.


----------



## NYanakiev

bluestorm1992 said:


> Also ordered my Iliad today from Bloom audio with the help of @Andrew DiMarcangelo; can't wait for it to arrive!
> 
> Sorry Eric that I did not end up taking the advice from you. Just couldn't resisting my temptation of getting the best from Eletech.



Good move! I was mostly using the Plato that my Thummim came with but have to say that the Iliad is sensational- both in build quality terms and due to what it does to the sound sig.

I still alternate between the two ie go for the Plato when out and about as it is thinner but also when I want to "tame" the sound a bit based on genre. 

On that note, Iliad+Thummim make for a wild, wild pairing. I am surprised that MMR don't offer a choice between the two when ordering the IEMs.


----------



## bluestorm1992

NYanakiev said:


> Good move! I was mostly using the Plato that my Thummim came with but have to say that the Iliad is sensational- both in build quality terms and due to what it does to the sound sig.
> 
> I still alternate between the two ie go for the Plato when out and about as it is thinner but also when I want to "tame" the sound a bit based on genre.
> 
> On that note, Iliad+Thummim make for a wild, wild pairing. I am surprised that MMR don't offer a choice between the two when ordering the IEMs.


They probably don't want to make Thummim with a super high price (>$5000) and scare people away.


----------



## mungster

bluestorm1992 said:


> Also ordered my Iliad today from Bloom audio with the help of @Andrew DiMarcangelo; can't wait for it to arrive!
> 
> Sorry Eric that I did not end up taking the advice from you. Just couldn't resisting my temptation of getting the best from Eletech.


Let us know how it sound.  That's one expensive cable.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

I still need to do my long overdue tour write-up (it’s coming, I promise) but I just wanted to say that I was so impressed with the Plato in particular that I ordered one immediately. I received it very promptly (thanks Eric) and have paired it with my Empire Ears Legend Xs. I have to tell you all that this combo is as close to the mythical ‘endgame’ as I think I’m ever likely to come. Incredible work Eric! The Plato turns what is already an incredible IEM into near perfection.


----------



## Deferenz

KickAssChewGum said:


> I still need to do my long overdue tour write-up (it’s coming, I promise) but I just wanted to say that I was so impressed with the Plato in particular that I ordered one immediately. I received it very promptly (thanks Eric) and have paired it with my Empire Ears Legend Xs. I have to tell you all that this combo is as close to the mythical ‘endgame’ as I think I’m ever likely to come. Incredible work Eric! The Plato turns what is already an incredible IEM into near perfection.


I was on the EU Eletech tour and my favourite of the range was also the Plato. It just did everything really well. I also have the Legend X, but I tried the Plato first with the Trio and I was so taken with it that I just kept listening, and I actually forgot to pair it up with the LX.


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> Also ordered my Iliad today from Bloom audio with the help of @Andrew DiMarcangelo; can't wait for it to arrive!
> 
> Sorry Eric that I did not end up taking the advice from you. Just couldn't resisting my temptation of getting the best from Eletech.



No worries!! Welcome to the Iliad #Fam  Hope you'll be pleased with the entire product experience! Looking forward to your feedbacks soon  Coincidentally i have a shipment of Iliads to Andrew this week, so if it isn't stocked at the moment you wont have to wait very long! 



NYanakiev said:


> Good move! I was mostly using the Plato that my Thummim came with but have to say that the Iliad is sensational- both in build quality terms and due to what it does to the sound sig.
> 
> I still alternate between the two ie go for the Plato when out and about as it is thinner but also when I want to "tame" the sound a bit based on genre.
> 
> On that note, Iliad+Thummim make for a wild, wild pairing. I am surprised that MMR don't offer a choice between the two when ordering the IEMs.



I think if MMR were to offer that combo ; People would go like that :







I think what they did with the GaeBolg was pretty solid though, offering a Lite and Complete package. 



KickAssChewGum said:


> I still need to do my long overdue tour write-up (it’s coming, I promise) but I just wanted to say that I was so impressed with the Plato in particular that I ordered one immediately. I received it very promptly (thanks Eric) and have paired it with my Empire Ears Legend Xs. I have to tell you all that this combo is as close to the mythical ‘endgame’ as I think I’m ever likely to come. Incredible work Eric! The Plato turns what is already an incredible IEM into near perfection.



No worries! Happy to hear that you're enjoying it! Have you tried the Legend X with Socrates? I've been told multiple times from different sources that the synergy is dope.


----------



## Eric Chong

After much delay, the Eletech Phantasm feat DITA Audio is finally ready for shipping!

Looking forward to more of such collaboration works in 2021~!! We will be contacting everybody who have ordered shortly for shipping information!


----------



## Lu88

Sorry for not Eletech topic, but this is interesting!
https://www.effectaudio.com/accessories/conx-connector.html

I want this one for my Socrates...


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> After much delay, the Eletech Phantasm feat DITA Audio is finally ready for shipping!
> 
> Looking forward to more of such collaboration works in 2021~!! We will be contacting everybody who have ordered shortly for shipping information!




By any chance is this still available? I completely exhausted my budget during the Black Friday spree and couldn't get this in time.


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> By any chance is this still available? I completely exhausted my budget during the Black Friday spree and couldn't get this in time.



Sorry for the late response bud, i was feeling under the weather and wasn't crawling head fi the last couple of days. Unfortunately the "Phantasm" is completely out. 

Please look forward to more collabs and special projects this year. We're loving the Lovecraftian elements and "Cthulhu" has been referenced in the "Phantasm" project, there's still a plethora of elements unexplored in the Lovecraftian universe!


----------



## Eric Chong

Despite the Project 8 being #SoldOut for some time, we still have had many inquiries on them and how they sound in comparison to their 4w sibling variant~!!

Here's a comparison chart we've made!

We're unable to produce anymore Project 8 at the moment. Please kindly await for the next round of Project 8 availability!!


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Jan 27, 2021)

Got my Iliad today! A huge shoutout to Bloom audio for their excellent customer service as always. First impression is that it pairs very well with my UM MEST. I am not good at describing the exact improvement. All I can say is that this cable helps me to “smooth out” the parts that I don’t like so much with the MEST, and makes it a truly wonderful IEM.

Will post more inpressions later with my U18t after I spend more quality time with the combo. 

A quick question; there seem to be a plastic protective layer over the end terminator. Should I take it off or just leave it there?


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> Got my Iliad today! A huge shoutout to Bloom audio for their excellent customer service as always. First impression is that it pairs very well with my UM MEST. I am not good at describing the exact improvement. All I can say is that this cable helps me to “smooth out” the parts that I don’t like so much with the MEST, and makes it a truly wonderful IEM.
> 
> Will post more inpressions later with my U18t after I spend more quality time with the combo.
> 
> A quick question; there seem to be a plastic protective layer over the end terminator. Should I take it off or just leave it there?



Swag! ❤️

The guys from BloomAudio are indeed one of the nicest and most customer oriented in the industry now  Glad to hear that they’ve taken great care of you in your Eletech purchase!

Looking forward to your impressions!! For the protective layer on the splitter and connector, do remove it to enjoy the Iliad in its original condition. We snapped those on to prevent potential dings and scratches during shipping / logistics.

PS : is that a customised leather case you made for the Chord? Looking pretty dope there!


----------



## bluestorm1992

Eric Chong said:


> Swag! ❤
> 
> The guys from BloomAudio are indeed one of the nicest and most customer oriented in the industry now  Glad to hear that they’ve taken great care of you in your Eletech purchase!
> 
> ...


Thanks Eric!

For the case of Hugo 2, it is from Dignis.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Damn... My U18t + OSLO is losing its spot as my top choice to MEST + Iliad. Don't want to keep switching cables between the two IEMS, perhaps it is time to get one more cable for my U18t as well.   

Now, should it be Plato or Socrates, or another Iliad?


----------



## mvvRAZ

bluestorm1992 said:


> Damn... My U18t + OSLO is losing its spot as my top choice to MEST + Iliad. Don't want to keep switching cables between the two IEMS, perhaps it is time to get one more cable for my U18t as well.
> 
> Now, should it be Plato or Socrates, or another Iliad?


Plato with U18t might be a little too clinical - I usually use the Plato on IEMs where I want to increase the separation and tighten the bass, but the U18t also does both of these

The Socrates maybe? What do you think about the Iliad/U18t pairing?


----------



## bluestorm1992

mvvRAZ said:


> Plato with U18t might be a little too clinical - I usually use the Plato on IEMs where I want to increase the separation and tighten the bass, but the U18t also does both of these
> 
> The Socrates maybe? What do you think about the Iliad/U18t pairing?


Yesterday I did my comparison using Hugo 2 as the source. U18t sounded excellent on it already, so I feel like I am not getting as much from it by switching the cable from OSLO to Iliad.

Later the day I begin to experiment Iliad with my MEST, but with different sources - Burson Playmate 2 and LPG. I can hear an immediate improvement that the Iliad rounds up the corners of the MEST and makes it a truly wonderful IEM.

Perhaps what I should do is to try U18t + Iliad + LPG. Hugo 2 just introduces too much coloring to the sound and makes it hard for me to test cables LOL.


----------



## mvvRAZ

bluestorm1992 said:


> Yesterday I did my comparison using Hugo 2 as the source. U18t sounded excellent on it already, so I feel like I am not getting as much from it by switching the cable from OSLO to Iliad.
> 
> Later the day I begin to experiment Iliad with my MEST, but with different sources - Burson Playmate 2 and LPG. I can hear an immediate improvement that the Iliad rounds up the corners of the MEST and makes it a truly wonderful IEM.
> 
> Perhaps what I should do is to try U18t + Iliad + LPG. Hugo 2 just introduces too much coloring to the sound and makes it hard for me to test cables LOL.


The Hugo 2 is very “dominant” I agree - slaps its own tonality on top of anything you plug into it


----------



## SeeSax

Anyone tried the Iliad on the EE Odin? I know Twister did a write-up on the pairing, but looking for other opinions if any exist. Sorry, I know it's pretty specific. Basically if someone could just tell me that it sounds great, I can leave it on and stop driving myself insane with cable rotations and pairings.  

-Collin-


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> Damn... My U18t + OSLO is losing its spot as my top choice to MEST + Iliad. Don't want to keep switching cables between the two IEMS, perhaps it is time to get one more cable for my U18t as well.
> 
> Now, should it be Plato or Socrates, or another Iliad?



I would say, definitely not get another Iliad. A variety of cable options works better imo. 

As i've been found telling @mvvRAZ time and again... : "Why do you keep purchasing the same cable!"


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Jan 28, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> I would say, definitely not get another Iliad. A variety of cable options works better imo.
> 
> As i've been found telling @mvvRAZ time and again... : "Why do you keep purchasing the same cable!"


Actually, an order of Socrates is already on its way!  

提前给自己的春节礼物 
之后去新加坡，希望可以拜访一下你们～


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> Actually, an order of Socrates is already on its way!
> 
> 提前给自己的春节礼物
> 之后去新加坡，希望可以拜访一下你们～



Thank you for the continued support of Eletech products! 

Oh yes, do definitely pop by if you're in Singapore, whenever it's safe. Happy to host ya! We've got a whole fridge stocked and as if that wasn't enough.... My colleagues just bought these in preparation for CNY....


----------



## bluestorm1992

Eric Chong said:


> Thank you for the continued support of Eletech products!
> 
> Oh yes, do definitely pop by if you're in Singapore, whenever it's safe. Happy to host ya! We've got a whole fridge stocked and as if that wasn't enough.... My colleagues just bought these in preparation for CNY....


That sounds so good! Hope I can come and visit sometime soon, and bring my Eletech gears with me.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> I would say, definitely not get another Iliad. A variety of cable options works better imo.
> 
> As i've been found telling @mvvRAZ time and again... : "Why do you keep purchasing the same cable!"


It was only weird the first 2-3 times I purchased a Plato... after that it became more of a monthly fix

Congrats @bluestorm1992!


----------



## KickAssChewGum

mvvRAZ said:


> It was only weird the first 2-3 times I purchased a Plato... after that it became more of a monthly fix
> 
> Congrats @bluestorm1992!


The Plato just synergizes so well with so many IEMs. @mvvRAZ I totally get it!


----------



## Eric Chong

KickAssChewGum said:


> The Plato just synergizes so well with so many IEMs. @mvvRAZ I totally get it!



Bruh, don’t egg him on lol


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Bruh, don’t egg him on lol


Eric playing the long game and limiting my supply so I don’t OD

Speaking of which, I received another Plato today but haven’t unboxed it yet


----------



## Layman1

bluestorm1992 said:


> Got my Iliad today! A huge shoutout to Bloom audio for their excellent customer service as always. First impression is that it pairs very well with my UM MEST. I am not good at describing the exact improvement. All I can say is that this cable helps me to “smooth out” the parts that I don’t like so much with the MEST, and makes it a truly wonderful IEM.
> 
> Will post more inpressions later with my U18t after I spend more quality time with the combo.
> 
> A quick question; there seem to be a plastic protective layer over the end terminator. Should I take it off or just leave it there?



I posted a while back here about trying the Iliad with the MEST. 
For my personal tastes, it was a sensational combination. 
Like you, I found it hard to put my finger on exactly what changes the Iliad was bringing; all I know is that it sounded like it was taking the MEST to another level.
Glad I'm not the only one who's enjoyed this combo! Happy listening


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Jan 29, 2021)

Layman1 said:


> I posted a while back here about trying the Iliad with the MEST.
> For my personal tastes, it was a sensational combination.
> Like you, I found it hard to put my finger on exactly what changes the Iliad was bringing; all I know is that it sounded like it was taking the MEST to another level.
> Glad I'm not the only one who's enjoyed this combo! Happy listening


Your post is one of the reasons I decided to get the Iliad! I quite like my MEST, but was unsatisfied with the stock cable. I am really happy that Iliad is able to bring MEST to the next level. 

Also, now that I have spent more time with this pairing, I think what Iliad delivers, while the stock cable fails, is the clarity of the sound. With the stock cable of MEST there are always edges or roughness I could notice in the sound. With Iliad this problem completely goes away.


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> Eric playing the long game and limiting my supply so I don’t OD
> 
> Speaking of which, I received another Plato today but haven’t unboxed it yet



Can i throw in the cliche :









bluestorm1992 said:


> Your post is one of the reasons I decided to get the Iliad! I quite like my MEST, but was unsatisfied with the stock cable. I am really happy that Iliad is able to bring MEST to the next level.
> 
> Also, now that I have spent more time with this pairing, I think what Iliad delivers, while the stock cable fails, is the clarity of the sound. With the stock cable of MEST there are always edges or roughness I could notice in the sound. With Iliad this problem completely goes away.



It's all about the synergy buddy


----------



## Craftsman1511

Any new products coming out for Eletech soon?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Craftsman1511 said:


> Any new products coming out for Eletech soon?


They’ve got some wild stuff in the works AFAIK, should be releasing some serious bling soon-ish


----------



## Eric Chong




----------



## bluestorm1992

The new Eletech case and Socrates arrived at the same time! What a pairing with my IEMs.


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> The new Eletech case and Socrates arrived at the same time! What a pairing with my IEMs.



Awesome! Looking forward to your impressions! How's the Socrates synergy with your IEMs


----------



## bluestorm1992

Eric Chong said:


> Awesome! Looking forward to your impressions! How's the Socrates synergy with your IEMs


The synergy is great! I haven’t done any A/B test, but I just enjoy how it and the case matches with U18t.


----------



## Craftsman1511

Hey I know I have been asking a lot about the Project 8 since i missed it. Im looking to have a 8w crafted for my Audezes would Eletech consider making a special order or is the Project 8 totally null till the next announcement? If it's possible, would that also include possible project 8 for socrates plato or iliad? (i know it's a long shot!)


----------



## mvvRAZ

Craftsman1511 said:


> Hey I know I have been asking a lot about the Project 8 since i missed it. Im looking to have a 8w crafted for my Audezes would Eletech consider making a special order or is the Project 8 totally null till the next announcement? If it's possible, would that also include possible project 8 for socrates plato or iliad? (i know it's a long shot!)


I think they confirmed next year’s project 8 will include Plato and Socrates but no mention of the Iliad  I’ve asked for that multiple times myself


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Hey I know I have been asking a lot about the Project 8 since i missed it. Im looking to have a 8w crafted for my Audezes would Eletech consider making a special order or is the Project 8 totally null till the next announcement? If it's possible, would that also include possible project 8 for socrates plato or iliad? (i know it's a long shot!)



For headphone cable orders it may be possible, subjected to our production scheduling at the moment. Custom orders might be viable ,Send me a pm!

The reason we cannot afford to open the Project 8 constantly is due to the build time and effort in building a piece of that takes way more time than a regular Eletech offering. The previous bout of Project 8 has got our schedulling in a disarray.




mvvRAZ said:


> I think they confirmed next year’s project 8 will include Plato and Socrates but no mention of the Iliad  I’ve asked for that multiple times myself



You never know! 

-Eric


----------



## Jeffyue

Any good suggestion from Eletech for HD800S and Arya please?


----------



## Eric Chong

Jeffyue said:


> Any good suggestion from Eletech for HD800S and Arya please?



For HP Cables, there are a couple of ways to approach it. First would be the current repertoire of Eletech Cables crafted in the specific configurations. For the HD800S i most certainly recommend a "Silver", hence - Plato ; Arya usually pairs well with copper based cables so the options are much more. Try the Socrates or the Prudence 8, those should yield rather good results. 

The other way to approach this is .... If possible, perhaps you may want to wait for a lil longer. In one of the previous posts, I've mentioned that we're developing a series of Headphone cables that are more optimised for HPs  Keep posted for updates on that! 

-Eric


----------



## Craftsman1511

mvvRAZ said:


> I think they confirmed next year’s project 8 will include Plato and Socrates but no mention of the Iliad  I’ve asked for that multiple times myself





Eric Chong said:


> For headphone cable orders it may be possible, subjected to our production scheduling at the moment. Custom orders might be viable ,Send me a pm!
> 
> The reason we cannot afford to open the Project 8 constantly is due to the build time and effort in building a piece of that takes way more time than a regular Eletech offering. The previous bout of Project 8 has got our schedulling in a disarray.
> 
> ...



Iliad 8w is incredibly tempting!! Socrates and Plato in 8w should be a killer too. Not sure if im willing to invest in 2x Iliad price for a Illiad though! Would be good if there are upgrades? @Eric Chong food for thought?


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Iliad 8w is incredibly tempting!! Socrates and Plato in 8w should be a killer too. Not sure if im willing to invest in 2x Iliad price for a Illiad though! Would be good if there are upgrades? @Eric Chong food for thought?



Still toying the feasibility of Iliad in Project 8 ; Too early to tell 

Meanwhile due to the way we secure the components and etc (in order to ensure build and stability) there is a unlikely chance we can rebuild on your existing and offer a upgrade to 8w. Likewise, too early to call!


----------



## Eric Chong

Update : 

We've recently had inquiries for Fir RCX , Pentaconnear , JH 7 Pin connector cables ; 

Yes we're able to craft them and it's readily available for special orders  

-Eric


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> Update :
> 
> We've recently had inquiries for Fir RCX , Pentaconnear , JH 7 Pin connector cables ;
> 
> ...



Westone MMCX can craft?


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> Westone MMCX can craft?



That appears to be a age old issue, Westone claims theirs to be a standard MMCX but i’ve seen users reporting of MMCX aftermarket cables having a little fit issues - workable but fit is not excellent


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> That appears to be a age old issue, Westone claims theirs to be a standard MMCX but i’ve seen users reporting of MMCX aftermarket cables having a little fit issues - workable but fit is not excellent



Ya, their MMCX is different from Shure's, sigh


----------



## metaljem77

A warm hello to all, and a shout out to Eric 
I bought my first Eletech cable, the Socrates, after reading some posts on its synergies with LX. I managed to try the Iliad with LX, but can’t humbly say I favoured the pairing. I didn’t manage to test the Socrates but decided to just take the plunge and ordered it  I second and commend this wonderful pairing of LX and Socrates - my 2 cents’ worth. 
I enjoy much of the ruminations on this forum and have learnt a lot. Unfortunately I don’t have much to contribute - I love music but I don’t even dare to claim that I’m a novice audiophile. I will say this: the quality of the materials of Eletech cables is truly enchanting, when I compare to some of the other premium/TOTL/flagship cables that I’ve tried (admittedly very few compared to the master audiophiles here). 
Till my next rambling post, cheers!


----------



## bluestorm1992

metaljem77 said:


> A warm hello to all, and a shout out to Eric
> I bought my first Eletech cable, the Socrates, after reading some posts on its synergies with LX. I managed to try the Iliad with LX, but can’t humbly say I favoured the pairing. I didn’t manage to test the Socrates but decided to just take the plunge and ordered it  I second and commend this wonderful pairing of LX and Socrates - my 2 cents’ worth.
> I enjoy much of the ruminations on this forum and have learnt a lot. Unfortunately I don’t have much to contribute - I love music but I don’t even dare to claim that I’m a novice audiophile. I will say this: the quality of the materials of Eletech cables is truly enchanting, when I compare to some of the other premium/TOTL/flagship cables that I’ve tried (admittedly very few compared to the master audiophiles here).
> Till my next rambling post, cheers!


The quality of Eletech cables is just exceptional. 64 Audio should make Socrates their standard upgrade option instead of their current $500 silver upgrade cable that is anything but high quality...


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> A warm hello to all, and a shout out to Eric
> I bought my first Eletech cable, the Socrates, after reading some posts on its synergies with LX. I managed to try the Iliad with LX, but can’t humbly say I favoured the pairing. I didn’t manage to test the Socrates but decided to just take the plunge and ordered it  I second and commend this wonderful pairing of LX and Socrates - my 2 cents’ worth.
> I enjoy much of the ruminations on this forum and have learnt a lot. Unfortunately I don’t have much to contribute - I love music but I don’t even dare to claim that I’m a novice audiophile. I will say this: the quality of the materials of Eletech cables is truly enchanting, when I compare to some of the other premium/TOTL/flagship cables that I’ve tried (admittedly very few compared to the master audiophiles here).
> Till my next rambling post, cheers!



Hello and welcome to the #FAM~!!  Thank you for taking the leap of faith without even trying the Socrates! Indeed, i myself very much prefer the Socrates/LX combination and find the texture and layerings from mids to lows are incredibly satisfying on that combo. Throw in a Lotoo LPGT or Sony WM1Z and it'll fly. I find myself gravitating away from the AKs for that combo , not sure why. 

Haha you jest! There's isn't novice or pro in audiophiles. It's a hobby - Enjoy it! 



bluestorm1992 said:


> The quality of Eletech cables is just exceptional. 64 Audio should make Socrates their standard upgrade option instead of their current $500 silver upgrade cable that is anything but high quality...



Thank you for your kind words! Cable or not, 64audio have such great IEM offerings i simply can't get enough. There's also speculation on their new upcoming releases; Perhaps a planar driver IEM which should raise some attention! 

-Eric


----------



## Eric Chong

【 CNY Closure - 1 Week 】

Eletech has had a booming start to the 2021 and we take this chance to thank all our friends, customers and partners for your trust and support in Eletech! We're back at the time of the year again to celebrate the auspicious Chinese New Year! Usually at this time of the year our team would be at Canjam NYC but unfortunately that did not happen this year.

We'll be going on a hiatus from 10th Feb (Wednesday) - 17th Feb (Wednesday) and be back operational on the 18th (Thursday).

In the meantime, we'll continue to work on the many intriguing projects to be released soon!

KEEP POSTED!

HAPPY CNY ; SEE YALL AFTER THE BREAK!


----------



## metaljem77

Happy CNY! Just wanted to share another synergistic pairing I feel is gorgeous: Iliad with U18t, using the Lotoo Paw 6000. The depth and details I heard feels like heaven


----------



## Jeffyue

metaljem77 said:


> Happy CNY! Just wanted to share another synergistic pairing I feel is gorgeous: Iliad with U18t, using the Lotoo Paw 6000. The depth and details I heard feels like heaven



Yap, also just got my Iliad to pair with A18t.  Different DAPS (SP1000, DX228EX, N8, N3Pro) give different sound signature, but the soundstage and the resolution+clarity is way way better than the stock/Oslo/even 1960 2w.

Going to use it for my M5 too. Really glad to have found this magical cable...


----------



## metaljem77

U18T’s and Fourte’s stock cable are  to me hahaha


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Happy CNY! Just wanted to share another synergistic pairing I feel is gorgeous: Iliad with U18t, using the Lotoo Paw 6000. The depth and details I heard feels like heaven





Jeffyue said:


> Yap, also just got my Iliad to pair with A18t.  Different DAPS (SP1000, DX228EX, N8, N3Pro) give different sound signature, but the soundstage and the resolution+clarity is way way better than the stock/Oslo/even 1960 2w.
> 
> Going to use it for my M5 too. Really glad to have found this magical cable...



Happy new year guys! 

Aah, i couldn’t resist but to pop in head-fi for a lil’even though Im on a break. Its becoming a daily habit!

Indeed the Iliad has often been reported to synergise really well with the A/U18t , im personally psyched for their new products that they’ve been teasing a little while back. That and our ‘soon-to-be-mature’ development too!

@Jeffyue I dont own the M5 but i hear the pair up with iliad really shakes things up abit. LMK your thoughts! I may well look into getting a FirAudio IEM for myself soon (under the guise of testing cables of course- perfect excuse)


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> Happy new year guys!
> 
> Aah, i couldn’t resist but to pop in head-fi for a lil’even though Im on a break. Its becoming a daily habit!
> 
> ...



新年快乐！Happy new year to you and the team, hope you get some well-earned down time 
I've never heard the Fir line up, but the M5 and M4 have been grabbing my attention a bit lately with a lot of good reviews..


----------



## Eric Chong

Layman1 said:


> 新年快乐！Happy new year to you and the team, hope you get some well-earned down time
> I've never heard the Fir line up, but the M5 and M4 have been grabbing my attention a bit lately with a lot of good reviews..




Haha! How did you learn to type Chinese? Thanks bud’, you have a lovely week ahead too 

I should be meeting the local SG FiR people after CNY, should be able to properly test out those IEMs and the synergy.. i’ll post my findings back here after 

Based off reviews im especially interested in the M4 but since M5 is the flagship, gotta give it a spin as well.


----------



## lumdicks

Jeffyue said:


> Yap, also just got my Iliad to pair with A18t.  Different DAPS (SP1000, DX228EX, N8, N3Pro) give different sound signature, but the soundstage and the resolution+clarity is way way better than the stock/Oslo/even 1960 2w.
> 
> Going to use it for my M5 too. Really glad to have found this magical cable...





I can confirm that they are perfect match!


----------



## SeeSax

@Eric Chong dropping in to wish you (and everyone) a very happy and prosperous new year. Cheers to you and the team.

-Collin-

PS since folks are talking synergy, Iliad + Odin = 10/10 for me.


----------



## korvin12

Bored CNY day 2, still waiting for eletech's 6th cable offering, @Eric Chong 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Wyville

korvin12 said:


> Bored CNY day 2, still waiting for eletech's 6th cable offering, @Eric Chong 🤔🤔🤔


You're missing Project 8 my friend!


----------



## korvin12

Wyville said:


> You're missing Project 8 my friend!



Yea, those are seasonal offerings which sadly i miss out😪😪😪


----------



## Wyville

korvin12 said:


> Yea, those are seasonal offerings which sadly i miss out😪😪😪


Ah, phooey...


----------



## mvvRAZ

Wyville said:


> You're missing Project 8 my friend!


This combo is probably my most listened to out of everything I own right now, it’s awesome!


----------



## Wyville

mvvRAZ said:


> This combo is probably my most listened to out of everything I own right now, it’s awesome!


I haven’t actually heard it yet.  I was just making the pictures for both reviews (Prudence 8 and Gae Bolg). Right now I am still listening with the stock cable and juggling 4 reviews simultaneously. Not that I am complaining, really enjoying it.


----------



## NickL33

korvin12 said:


> Bored CNY day 2, still waiting for eletech's 6th cable offering, @Eric Chong 🤔🤔🤔



Aristotle?


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> Bored CNY day 2, still waiting for eletech's 6th cable offering, @Eric Chong 🤔🤔🤔



You already almost ha everything ! =X



NickL33 said:


> Aristotle?



Think along the lines of “Iliad” derivatives perhaps 

Aristotle is definitely on the pipeline though albeit not soon


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> You already almost ha everything ! =X
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We want new stuff!!!!


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> You already almost ha everything ! =X
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mvvRAZ said:


> We want new stuff!!!!



+1, We are starving of it (New Stuff)😂😂😂


----------



## NickL33

korvin12 said:


> +1, We are starving of it (New Stuff)😂😂😂



+2


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> +1, We are starving of it (New Stuff)😂😂😂





NickL33 said:


> +2


----------



## DrumSeb

I'm about to pull the trigger on a Socrates/LX combination or Plato/LX custom. 

Which one will be the best pairing ?

I have already both Pw 1960 2 wires and Leonidas ll. I need a bit more clarity as the Leo does..but with the thickness of the 1960s. Thanks..


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> Haha! How did you learn to type Chinese? Thanks bud’, you have a lovely week ahead too
> 
> I should be meeting the local SG FiR people after CNY, should be able to properly test out those IEMs and the synergy.. i’ll post my findings back here after
> 
> Based off reviews im especially interested in the M4 but since M5 is the flagship, gotta give it a spin as well.


Been teaching myself for a while, haha. Although it's kind of cheating in a way; I can read about 150-200 Chinese characters, and probably write about 20.
But I can speak or understand a lot more, and now with phones and laptops where you can just download a Chinese keyboard, I can just type in Pinyin (romanised characters) and it produces the Chinese characters for me. 
I think this is probably something that's going to be increasingly relied upon by non-native speakers learning Chinese, and will probably lead to a decline in the numbers of them who can genuinely write Chinese characters. I'm a practical person though, so if it works for me, I don't mind 

Anyway, would definitely be interested in hearing your thoughts on the M4 and M5, as well as how they pair up with your cables, haha


----------



## Eric Chong

DrumSeb said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on a Socrates/LX combination or Plato/LX custom.
> 
> Which one will be the best pairing ?
> 
> I have already both Pw 1960 2 wires and Leonidas ll. I need a bit more clarity as the Leo does..but with the thickness of the 1960s. Thanks..



Apologies for the late response. If you’re doing the LX combo, i would wholeheartedly reccomend the Socrates over any other Eletech offerings. The synergy just flies 




Layman1 said:


> Been teaching myself for a while, haha. Although it's kind of cheating in a way; I can read about 150-200 Chinese characters, and probably write about 20.
> But I can speak or understand a lot more, and now with phones and laptops where you can just download a Chinese keyboard, I can just type in Pinyin (romanised characters) and it produces the Chinese characters for me.
> I think this is probably something that's going to be increasingly relied upon by non-native speakers learning Chinese, and will probably lead to a decline in the numbers of them who can genuinely write Chinese characters. I'm a practical person though, so if it works for me, I don't mind
> 
> Anyway, would definitely be interested in hearing your thoughts on the M4 and M5, as well as how they pair up with your cables, haha


How cool, but chinese is difficult man, i don’t have a complete control over it yet, just barely sufficient for work.

I’ll report back my findings for sure! Im psyched as well


----------



## Eric Chong

Dropping this tease off as we move into the weekends.. What could be held within?  

-Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Dropping this tease off as we move into the weekends.. What could be held within?
> 
> -Eric


Been asking you for this for a solid year now I think


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> Dropping this tease off as we move into the weekends.. What could be held within?
> 
> -Eric


This look dope


----------



## lumdicks

Eric Chong said:


> Dropping this tease off as we move into the weekends.. What could be held within?
> 
> -Eric


I am waiting for the Socrates Interconnect for my Cayin C9!


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> This look dope


The box? Or the case ? 



lumdicks said:


> I am waiting for the Socrates Interconnect for my Cayin C9!



Sorry to keep you waiting!


----------



## noplsestar

Eric Chong said:


> The box? Or the case ?


Or the pad underneath the box and the case? 😜


----------



## NickL33

Eric Chong said:


> Dropping this tease off as we move into the weekends.. What could be held within?
> 
> -Eric


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> The box? Or the case ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to keep you waiting!


Both


----------



## Eric Chong

noplsestar said:


> Or the pad underneath the box and the case? 😜



I think @korvin12 likes the zipper!  

Ah btw, what is going on? I seems to getting a massive surge of requests for interconnects recently.. did i miss anything?


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> I think @korvin12 likes the zipper!
> 
> Ah btw, what is going on? I seems to getting a massive surge of requests for interconnects recently.. did i miss anything?



Cayin C9 portable tube amp release


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> Cayin C9 portable tube amp release



Ah! no wonder


----------



## noplsestar

Eric Chong said:


> I think @korvin12 likes the zipper!
> 
> Ah btw, what is going on? I seems to getting a massive surge of requests for interconnects recently.. did i miss anything?


I hope it is the new headphone cable! 👍


----------



## noplsestar

Ps.: Oh, I got it: New interconnects. Ah! Great


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> I think @korvin12 likes the zipper!
> 
> Ah btw, what is going on? I seems to getting a massive surge of requests for interconnects recently.. did i miss anything?


Yea, the zipper is cool though😎😎😎


----------



## KickAssChewGum

Eric Chong said:


> Ah! no wonder


Actually I was just about to email you to ask about interconnects... for my C9.


----------



## F700

Iliad interconnect ordered today. It is a pleasure to deal with Eric. Nice guy, to say the least. Looking forward to testing the Iliad vs. my other cables.


----------



## F700

Eric Chong said:


> I think @korvin12 likes the zipper!
> 
> Ah btw, what is going on? I seems to getting a massive surge of requests for interconnects recently.. did i miss anything?


Romi Audio amps owners also are interested in your offering Eric


----------



## Kimiifrit

Hi guys,

Just found several blackened spots on my Plato(Thummim stock cable), wondering if this is oxidation on the sliver material? Is it normal on the Plato, and will it downgrade the SQ as the oxidization spreads out? Thanks!


----------



## SBranson

Kimiifrit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just found several blackened spots on my Plato(Thummim stock cable), wondering if this is oxidation on the sliver material? Is it normal on the Plato, and will it downgrade the SQ as the oxidization spreads out? Thanks!



https://www.google.ca/amp/s/twister6.com/2020/02/27/eletech-plato/amp/

If you scroll about 1/2 way down they discuss the oxidation.  I’m curious as well whether it will affect sound quality as I’ve been interested in the Plato.


----------



## Eric Chong

KickAssChewGum said:


> Actually I was just about to email you to ask about interconnects... for my C9.



Just in time!  



F700 said:


> Iliad interconnect ordered today. It is a pleasure to deal with Eric. Nice guy, to say the least. Looking forward to testing the Iliad vs. my other cables.



Cheers buddy! Thank you for your kind words, i hope you like it  Looking forward to your impressions! 

The Portable amp market has seen quite a resurgence hasn't it!


----------



## bluestorm1992

Eric Chong said:


> Just in time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time to place my orders as well!   Look forward to trying them with my C9.


----------



## Eric Chong (Feb 22, 2021)

Kimiifrit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just found several blackened spots on my Plato(Thummim stock cable), wondering if this is oxidation on the sliver material? Is it normal on the Plato, and will it downgrade the SQ as the oxidization spreads out? Thanks!





SBranson said:


> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/twister6.com/2020/02/27/eletech-plato/amp/
> 
> If you scroll about 1/2 way down they discuss the oxidation.  I’m curious as well whether it will affect sound quality as I’ve been interested in the Plato.



Heyy Guys,

Thank you for reaching out! 

As spoken extensively during the launch of "Plato" and many pages back, the "Plato" is a non-Litz cable that will inevitably oxidize in time to come. Though aesthetically not pleasing, oxidation will not affect the SQ or the performance of the cable at all. The process of oxidation (for Plato) occurs by turning brown-ish at the start before turning black. Silver oxidise to black, not green.

I know it's baffling that in this current world of Litz cables, why would we offer a non-Litz cable in our repertoire. The reason was during our R&D we manage to create the then prototype "Plato" with our desired SQ however when we applied Litz tech to it, the SQ significantly changes and added much unwanted shrill and no matter how we tweaked the Litz version of Plato, it wasn't satisfactory - hence we proceed with a the original Plato prototype for the launch.

Here's a quote from a local enthusiast on his views regarding both Platos (Litz vs Non-Litz) awhile back :



BTBlaws said:


> *Plato*
> 
> Very very interesting component design choices and the blacked out look against the contrasting Silver cable core works very well here. I've heard much about this product and how it's being deployed at TOTL levels of pair-up. The Plato to me sounded very rich and transparent. It boosts the ingenious traits of my IEMs without overly boosting any frequencies. Highs and lows sounded fuller and more quantified whilst the mids are a touch cleaner. It feels like a veil being taken off. Quite a significant boost to the general staging, it feels like I'm in the centre of a concert with array speakers coming from the front. Very very impressive but not looking good on the wallet now..
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> Time to place my orders as well!   Look forward to trying them with my C9.


Ooo! I'm excited to hear what qualities they bring to your rig! Definitely keep me posted


----------



## Jeffyue

Eric Chong said:


> Heyy Guys,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out!
> 
> ...


Actually I m just thinking aloud...
If the SQ is not affected by the oxidation, would it be better to use some non-transparent linings to cover the cable?
I do have some 92 silver necklace, which need tooth paste brushing to bring back the silvery shine.  Don't think we can use a tooth brush on a Plato though, right?


----------



## Kimiifrit

Eric Chong said:


> Heyy Guys,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out!
> 
> ...


Wow! Great to know! Thanks for the thorough explanation.


----------



## Eric Chong

Jeffyue said:


> Actually I m just thinking aloud...
> If the SQ is not affected by the oxidation, would it be better to use some non-transparent linings to cover the cable?
> I do have some 92 silver necklace, which need tooth paste brushing to bring back the silvery shine.  Don't think we can use a tooth brush on a Plato though, right?


Yes, we did consider that as well but reckoned that Silver is best portrayed through an transparent insulation rather than other colours but yeah, it make sense - If we were to do any non-Litz in the future we'll definitely consider a solid colored insulation. 

Oof! Definitely don't toothpaste/brush it, the insulation probably wont survive the ordeal 



Kimiifrit said:


> Wow! Great to know! Thanks for the thorough explanation.


No worries at all!  Feel free to pm me if you have any further queries, or better yet - leave a post here so everybody can get in on the discussions  

-Eric


----------



## SBranson

Eric Chong said:


> Heyy Guys,
> 
> Thank you for reaching out!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the very interesting and thorough explanation.  The last comparison between the cables is most interesting as the description of the Litz cable describes most of the traits of silver cables that I generally have not found appealing in the past.  In my reading about the Plato I wondered about the reviews suggesting a fullness and even some body to the sound and this seems to explain it.. Thanks again... I am very much looking forward to getting one of your cables soon..


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> Thanks for the very interesting and thorough explanation.  The last comparison between the cables is most interesting as the description of the Litz cable describes most of the traits of silver cables that I generally have not found appealing in the past.  In my reading about the Plato I wondered about the reviews suggesting a fullness and even some body to the sound and this seems to explain it.. Thanks again... I am very much looking forward to getting one of your cables soon..



No problem!  We're passionate about our work and happy to chat audio all day!  

Truth be told, throughout the years in the industry (Both head-fi and HiFi)  I've only liked a handful of Silver cables for the same reason as aforementioned. When we got to designing our very own Silver, the thinning body and shrill was one of the core direction that we wanted to eliminate. Unfortunately we couldn't do it while staying in a Litz configuration.

Don't worry about getting our cables soon, i see you've own a few stellar IEMs! Enjoy them in their stock configuration and thoroughly get to know their inherent traits. We'll speak when you want an upgrade or different flavor/synergy 

-Eric


----------



## Kimiifrit

Welcomed my M5 back from FiR, and finally had a chance to test it out with my Iliad!




Again, I am immediately blown away by the dark background, great separation and well extended soundstage brought with the Iliad.

Interestingly, I don't find the overdone brightness Eric mentioned several pages ago. There do exists some slight sibilance in syllables like si, su, zu, tsu, but other than those, the treble is beautifully extended. I also noticed that the bass has been added with more presences and brought forward a little bit, this could be a drawback for me sometimes. Please note that I am using an adapter with the Iliad and M5, not sure how much the adapter contributed to my observations.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kimiifrit said:


> Welcomed my M5 back from FiR, and finally had a chance to test it out with my Iliad!
> 
> Again, I am immediately blown away by the dark background, great separation and well extended soundstage brought with the Iliad.
> 
> Interestingly, I don't find the overdone brightness Eric mentioned several pages ago. There do exists some slight sibilance in syllables like si, su, zu, tsu, but other than those, the treble is beautifully extended. I also noticed that the bass has been added with more presences and brought forward a little bit, this could be a drawback for me sometimes. Please note that I am using an adapter with the Iliad and M5, not sure how much the adapter contributed to my observations.



Noice, thank you for sharing! Glad to hear that the Iliad plays nice with your M5.

While on the topic of adaptors, any additional parts will result in a degradation/signal loss but it shouldn’t be night and day difference. Dont worry about it! 

Meanwhile unfortunately my appointment with the FiR audio guys have been pushed to next week, so i’ll only be able to track back for FiR x Eletech impressions next week! Psyched!


----------



## Kimiifrit

Eric Chong said:


> Noice, thank you for sharing! Glad to hear that the Iliad plays nice with your M5.
> 
> While on the topic of adaptors, any additional parts will result in a degradation/signal loss but it shouldn’t be night and day difference. Dont worry about it!
> 
> Meanwhile unfortunately my appointment with the FiR audio guys have been pushed to next week, so i’ll only be able to track back for FiR x Eletech impressions next week! Psyched!


Keenly looking forward to your impressions!

Also curious if Eletech would offer the FiR proprietary RCX connector options in the future? I just sent my old M5 with RCX back to FiR for a MMCX version exchange for easier cable swapping... 
I might have made another dumbass decision. The RCX is indeed more robust and sturdy than the traditional MMCX, also easier to attach and detach.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kimiifrit said:


> Keenly looking forward to your impressions!
> 
> Also curious if Eletech would offer the FiR proprietary RCX connector options in the future? I just sent my old M5 with RCX back to FiR for a MMCX version exchange for easier cable swapping...
> I might have made another dumbass decision. The RCX is indeed more robust and sturdy than the traditional MMCX, also easier to attach and detach.



Indeed! Im looking forward to going bonkers and spending a day with the FiR IEMs! 

Oh yes we do! RCX is available on special requests


----------



## SBranson

I’m looking for a cable for my Elysium, to eke out that last bit of magic, and am thinking about the Eletech Plato.  Will this be too “thin” sounding?  I’ve read lots of reviews but am wondering if I should hold off to get an Iliad. I’ve done the searches here but I’m just looking for a bit more specific information.  I currently have a Triton Cardas Clear Light which is supposedly the same wire as the PW1960 and I’ve had the Triton version of the 1950.  Can anyone comment on the Plato vs the 1950/1960?  I’ve seen them compared to the Iliad but not so much the Plato.


----------



## Eric Chong (Feb 25, 2021)

SBranson said:


> I’m looking for a cable for my Elysium, to eke out that last bit of magic, and am thinking about the Eletech Plato.  Will this be too “thin” sounding?  I’ve read lots of reviews but am wondering if I should hold off to get an Iliad. I’ve done the searches here but I’m just looking for a bit more specific information.  I currently have a Triton Cardas Clear Light which is supposedly the same wire as the PW1960 and I’ve had the Triton version of the 1950.  Can anyone comment on the Plato vs the 1950/1960?  I’ve seen them compared to the Iliad but not so much the Plato.




Oh hey, that's my setup this morning! I actually really love my Ely with the Plato configuration. I find that it opens up the top extension without losing weight, mid range viscosity is much thicker and defined. Although it's good to note that quite a number of users seems to prefer the ELY/Iliad combo. Funny, i actually had a coffee bet with @mvvRAZ a year back to see if he would prefer "Plato" over "Iliad", being the team #ElyPlato that i was, extremely confident for that cuppa double espresso.  - Well, I still owes him a cuppa to date =/

Still, my preference still sway heavily to the ElyPlato over ElyIliad.

While typing this reply i had the Iliad plugged up and find it has something over the ElyPlato - The sheer gruff and texture of the midlows, lows. So yeah, it really boils down to individual preference at this point. Can't comment on the 1950/1960 at this point, perhaps others may chime in to help! In any case, agonising over the Plato/Iliad is a happy dilemma to have! 

-Eric


----------



## aaf evo

When I demoed the Iliad the first thing that came to my head was how well I would imagine it paired with the Elysium based off of how it changed the A18s. I know that’s not too helpful but just throwing that out there.


----------



## SBranson (Feb 24, 2021)

No doubt about “agonizing” over these two, I’m sure, stellar cables. Life is good if that’s my “problem”


Eric Chong said:


> Oh hey, that's my setup this morning! I actually really love my Ely with the Plato configuration. I find that it opens up the top extension without losing weight, mid range viscosity is much thicker and defined. Although it's good to note that quite a number of users seems to prefer the ELY/Iliad combo.
> 
> -



I like the sound of that.  I listen to mostly acoustic music; small scale baroque music or soloists.  I’m pairing the Elysium with an M8 and looking to clean up the sound a bit but don’t want to lose the nice woody resonance of a cello.
Other music would be modern classical like Ólafur Arnalds, Max Richter or Jóhann Jóhannsson.  Almost no rock but occasionally when I’m feelin nostalgic.


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> Oh hey, that's my setup this morning! I actually really love my Ely with the Plato configuration. I find that it opens up the top extension without losing weight, mid range viscosity is much thicker and defined. Although it's good to note that quite a number of users seems to prefer the ELY/Iliad combo. Funny, i actually had a coffee bet with @mvvRAZ a year back to see if he would prefer "Plato" over "Iliad", being the team #ElyPlato that i was, extremely confident for that cuppa double espresso.  - Well, I still owes him a cuppa to date =/
> 
> Still, my preference still sway heavily to the ElyPlato over ElyIliad.
> 
> ...



I know, I sound like a broken record, constantly bringing up CanJams lol!!!  Just remembered how a year ago (mid Feb) I was trying to jam your Ely CIEMs into my ears at the show in NYC while you were texting my picture to Amin lol!!!


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> I know, I sound like a broken record, constantly bringing up CanJams lol!!!  Just remembered how a year ago (mid Feb) I was trying to jam your Ely CIEMs into my ears at the show in NYC while you were texting my picture to Amin lol!!!



Hahaha! Good memories! (PS : Amin was having a good laugh over that) Who doesn't miss CanJam! I wished travelling would resume soon. Being grounded for more than a year now, it certainly doesn't feel good. 

The next Canjam NYC, I will be adamantly refusing for you to leave without a dinner/drinks!


----------



## SBranson

I ended up buying a Plato from @mvvRAZ.  I can’t wait!!

 I looked at the main website and Bloom Audio to price out a new one as I would have preferred a 4.4mm plug but neither would ship to Canada.  For future reference where do you buy one that will ship to Canada?


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> I ended up buying a Plato from @mvvRAZ.  I can’t wait!!
> 
> I looked at the main website and Bloom Audio to price out a new one as I would have preferred a 4.4mm plug but neither would ship to Canada.  For future reference where do you buy one that will ship to Canada?


Welcome to the #Fam  I think BloomAudio only does shipping to US. We currently don’t work with any dealers in Canada unfortunately, we ship there directly


----------



## SBranson

Eric Chong said:


> Welcome to the #Fam  I think BloomAudio only does shipping to US. We currently don’t work with any dealers in Canada unfortunately, we ship there directly



I put the cable in my cart and went to checkout and verify shipping cost and it said you don’t ship to Canada.  Maybe I did something wrong?


----------



## Eric Chong (Feb 26, 2021)

We do! We ship globally except into areas where we have exclusive distribution deals inked.

In fact Shopify platform had multiple such errors recently, i’ve had many customers reach out to say that there isn’t any shipping options to their country. I’ve already forwarded up to the Shopify team and awaiting their response.


EDIT : Received a response from shopify. Seems to be fixed. Please let me know if you guys encounter any shipping issues in the future


----------



## SBranson (Feb 26, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> We do! We ship globally except into areas where we have exclusive distribution deals inked.
> 
> In fact Shopify platform had multiple such errors recently, i’ve had many customers reach out to say that there isn’t any shipping options to their country. I’ve already forwarded up to the Shopify team and awaiting their response.



I guess I should have written you.  I’ve encountered this before or else very high shipping costs which is what I was checking so I just assumed it was yet another case of not enough of a market or some regulatory problem.  Glad to hear that you will ship to Canada.


----------



## Eric Chong (Feb 26, 2021)

SBranson said:


> I guess I should have written you.  I’ve encountered this before or else very high shipping costs which is what I was checking so I just assumed it was yet another case of not enough of a market or some regulatory problem.  Glad to hear that you will ship to Canada.



Apologies for not resolving the Shopify issue sooner. Rest assured though that we do ship to Canada and your Plato is definitely aftersales supported!  Again, welcome to the #Fam!

PS: We have a deal with DHL to keep the shipping costs low for 2021 (for single item/consumer sales shipment) capped at US$40 for the entire work year!


----------



## SBranson

Eric Chong said:


> Apologies for not resolving the Shopify issue sooner. Rest assured though that we do ship to Canada and your Plato is definitely aftersales supported!  Again, welcome to the #Fam!



Thanks very much for the welcome, the customer support and the advice to help me choose the Plato.  I am expecting amazing things from it with my Elysium and m8!!


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> Thanks very much for the welcome, the customer support and the advice to help me choose the Plato.  I am expecting amazing things from it with my Elysium and m8!!


Psyched! Looking forward to your impressions


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

The synergy between my Plato cable and my Ambient Acoustics MAD24 never ceases to amaze me.
Truly an excellent cable that I have been enjoying for almost a year now.
Thank you Eric for the great job


----------



## Eric Chong

MrLocoLuciano said:


> The synergy between my Plato cable and my Ambient Acoustics MAD24 never ceases to amaze me.
> Truly an excellent cable that I have been enjoying for almost a year now.
> Thank you Eric for the great job



Thank you for the kind words! Happy to hear that you’ve been enjoying the Plato for so long! 

Now the Ambient Acoustics is a rare brand at least in Asia, i’ve never encountered them before. Share some pics please


----------



## doctorjuggles

Eric Chong said:


> Thank you for the kind words! Happy to hear that you’ve been enjoying the Plato for so long!
> 
> Now the Ambient Acoustics is a rare brand at least in Asia, i’ve never encountered them before. Share some pics please


We have a tour happening in the UK and Europe at the moment, it started with me and is making its way around a dozen or so users, we've been posting some impressions in this thread and hopefully a few more will be added soon 

I'd like to point out at this point that this doesn't absolve @MrLocoLuciano of posting pics!


----------



## MrLocoLuciano




----------



## Eric Chong

doctorjuggles said:


> We have a tour happening in the UK and Europe at the moment, it started with me and is making its way around a dozen or so users, we've been posting some impressions in this thread and hopefully a few more will be added soon
> 
> I'd like to point out at this point that this doesn't absolve @MrLocoLuciano of posting pics!



I've been having a blast reading the impressions over the weekend! Performance is on par with A18s? 



MrLocoLuciano said:


>


The layered swirls design are really dope!


----------



## doctorjuggles

Eric Chong said:


> Performance is on par with A18s?


I haven't heard the A18s I'm afraid. I'd place the MAD24 alongside the U18t though - similarly technical. The U18t probably has the slight edge (especially with Apex and those tia drivers) but they're not a million miles from each other IMO. I actually liked the MAD16 most, but that's because I like a more laid-back sound. Having owned the U18t (and currently owning the Erl) I do appreciate a highly technical IEM, so the MAD24 did impress, but of the 3 I heard, I would choose the MAD16 if it was my only IEM.


----------



## Deezel177

doctorjuggles said:


> I haven't heard the A18s I'm afraid. I'd place the MAD24 alongside the U18t though - similarly technical. The U18t probably has the slight edge (especially with Apex and those tia drivers) but they're not a million miles from each other IMO. I actually liked the MAD16 most, but that's because I like a more laid-back sound. Having owned the U18t (and currently owning the Erl) I do appreciate a highly technical IEM, so the MAD24 did impress, but of the 3 I heard, I would choose the MAD16 if it was my only IEM.


Based on that, I think you'll really, *really* enjoy the A18s.


----------



## doctorjuggles

Deezel177 said:


> Based on that, I think you'll really, *really* enjoy the A18s.


Yeah I've been told that before - @mvvRAZ reminds me of this most weeks   
Finding a place/need for it in my current collection is a tough ask, but this is head-fi, that's never stopped any of us before I guess!


----------



## Eric Chong

Recently we've received much inquires regarding the GND possibilities of 4.4mm - 4.4mm interconnects - I suspect due to Cayin C9 once again 

It would be possible to have that done however the interconnects would have to be done in a 6w configuration, utilizing the fifth pole. I can't say for sure whether GND would have an significant effect on the C9 as i've not had it in my hands (yet), it would depend a lot on amp circuitry design.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Got my MMR Gae Bolg today. A wonderful IEM with dynamic, intimate, and rich mid-range. The soundstage is surprisingly good.

Was able to do some quick cable rolling with my Iliad and Socrates, and compare to the default pairing Prudence, here are some quick impressions:

Iliad: pushes out the vocals quite noticeably. Better overall sound clarity. However, I do not find it to be a good pairing with Gae Bolg as the mid becomes somewhat too recessed to me.
Prudence and Socrates are both very good. Prudence is more balanced and allows me to pay equal amount of attention to mids and the sound in the background. Socrates adds nice textures to the mids, but will make this an even more mid-centric IEM.


----------



## Eric Chong (Mar 2, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> Got my MMR Gae Bolg today. A wonderful IEM with dynamic, intimate, and rich mid-range. The soundstage is surprisingly good.
> 
> Was able to do some quick cable rolling with my Iliad and Socrates, and compare to the default pairing Prudence, here are some quick impressions:
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing the impressions buddy! I would concur! I didn't quite like how MMR GaeBolg pairs with both the Iliad / Plato. The best pairing i found it with was the Project 8 - Prudence 

Now, when i looked at your shared image, i have everything except for the Cayin C9 and that bottle of sake on your table! Looks like it's time to get both 

Edit : 

Ahh, dang! The C9 are completely out of stock...


----------



## bluestorm1992

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks for sharing the impressions buddy! I would concur! I didn't quite like how MMR GaeBolg pairs with both the Iliad / Plato. The best pairing i found it with was the Project 8 - Prudence
> 
> Now, when i looked at your shared image, i have everything except for the Cayin C9 and that bottle of sake on your table! Looks like it's time to get both
> 
> ...


C9 will be back in stock around April. Should hopefully fit well with the time Eletech launches the interconnects!


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> C9 will be back in stock around April. Should hopefully fit well with the time Eletech launches the interconnects!



We've already have numeral of inquiries and pending orders prior to the launch! Will scramble to fulfil the orders first prior to crafting a set for the launch event's photoshoot


----------



## Eric Chong

Finally! We've just had an amazing field day hanging out with the Dita Audio office, having an absolute blast with the FiR Audio IEMs!!

M4 X Socrates 
M5 X Iliad 

^ Would be my favourite pairings! What about you guys?


----------



## hybridnut

Eric Chong said:


> Finally! We've just had an amazing field day hanging out with the Dita Audio office, having an absolute blast with the FiR Audio IEMs!!
> 
> M4 X Socrates
> M5 X Iliad
> ...


Will u plan to launch out the rcx for Fir CIEM M5?


----------



## bluestorm1992

hybridnut said:


> Will u plan to launch out the rcx for Fir CIEM M5?


I think Eric mentioned in an earlier post that they can do the RCX connector now so long as you explicitly request this.


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Finally! We've just had an amazing field day hanging out with the Dita Audio office, having an absolute blast with the FiR Audio IEMs!!
> 
> M4 X Socrates
> M5 X Iliad
> ...


Super nice! I actually just got the VxV in from Project Perfection yesterday and really enjoyed trying them out before I went to bed.


----------



## Eric Chong

hybridnut said:


> Will u plan to launch out the rcx for Fir CIEM M5?


Yups we do craft them in RCX, its not currently listed as an option on our webpage but ping us if you need the RCX - a secret menu , if you will.. 


Wyville said:


> Super nice! I actually just got the VxV in from Project Perfection yesterday and really enjoyed trying them out before I went to bed.


A really fun listen isn’t it? Easy listening


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> A really fun listen isn’t it? Easy listening


Super fun.  I think the VxV and Gae Bolg are two superb options in their price range and really worth more attention. Each have their own signature, but with both I find I can listen all day and be completely engaged with my music. My Twister6 colleague @Animagus recommended this album and I have listening to it over and over again:


----------



## Bax1020

Hi may i ask for recommendations of a good cable for 64 audio fourte?


----------



## Eric Chong

Bax1020 said:


> Hi may i ask for recommendations of a good cable for 64 audio fourte?


Heyy there!

From users reports and reviews, i would be inclined to recommend the Iliad for the 64 Fourte. Here's the pairing discussed quite a while ago on  this thread :



mvvRAZ said:


> Some notes on the Iliad/Fourte pairing - I've retired my Elysium for a few weeks until my next Iliad arrives (I hate cable rolling, it makes me paranoid af)
> 
> Now, in some ways the Iliad boosts aspects that the Fourte already excels at, so could it be considered an overkill? In some ways I guess, but in others it is one of the most solid pairings I've heard for the cable so far
> 
> ...



While i do not think the Fourte would especially play nice with "Plato" / "Fortitude" ; I do think that outside of Iliad, the "Prudence" or  "Socrates" may be worth a shot. It boils down to personal preference at that point, though the "Iliad"does gets my vote for the synergy.


----------



## Craftsman1511

Bax1020 said:


> Hi may i ask for recommendations of a good cable for 64 audio fourte?



I have the Fourte and A18s while owning a large part of Eletech's offerings xD. My current preferred set is the Fourte with Iliad or the 1960s. The Socrates does come close to the 1960s in terms of Fourte pairing but lacks a bit of air up top, winning in presentation depth. You can't go wrong with this either 3!

Also tried the Prudence Project 8 on the Fourte but found it too dynamic sounding, extremely good for some tracks but lacks the finesse for some. Plato is not a good synergy with the Fourte by my books.


----------



## Eric Chong

Soon!

The wait is almost over! These have been flying off the shelves before we even officially launching it!

Thank you all for being so patient with us


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> Soon!
> 
> The wait is almost over! These have been flying off the shelves before we even officially launching it!
> 
> Thank you all for being so patient with us



... and two open elastic/slot pockets in the middle for commonly used 2.5mm to 4.4mm and 2.5mm to 3.5mm short adapters


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> ... and two open elastic/slot pockets in the middle for commonly used 2.5mm to 4.4mm and 2.5mm to 3.5mm short adapters



Exactly..! You got that right  Almost word for word off our design brief for this leather case design


----------



## NickL33

Eric Chong said:


> Soon!
> 
> The wait is almost over! These have been flying off the shelves before we even officially launching it!
> 
> Thank you all for being so patient with us


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> Soon!
> 
> The wait is almost over! These have been flying off the shelves before we even officially launching it!
> 
> Thank you all for being so patient with us


Oh my! That top one though... baby Iliad


----------



## NYanakiev

Count me in


----------



## Eric Chong

NYanakiev said:


> Count me in



First, get in on the Cayin C9 amp!


----------



## lnforno

Hello,

I recently purchased a second hand (although it was listed as new) Fortitude 3.5mm TRS/3.5mm w/6.3mm Adapter on ebay. I bought it to pair with some of my focal headphones. Very gorgeous cable and definitely an improvement over the stock cable.

However I am curious if there is a way to get them re-terminated with a a 4.4 balanced connector. Or by any chance is there an adapter that I can purchase?


----------



## Deezel177

lnforno said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased a second hand (although it was listed as new) Fortitude 3.5mm TRS/3.5mm w/6.3mm Adapter on ebay. I bought it to pair with some of my focal headphones. Very gorgeous cable and definitely an improvement over the stock cable.
> 
> However I am curious if there is a way to get them re-terminated with a a 4.4 balanced connector. Or by any chance is there an adapter that I can purchase?


You can't adapt a 3.5mm plug into a 4.4mm one, because the latter is balanced and the former isn't. I'd recommend you send the cable back to Eletech for retermination. I'm sure they'll sort you out nicely.


----------



## frestoinc

Can anyone comment the pairing of Socrates with A12t?


----------



## NickL33

Finally recieved my Plato cable to use it on my A8000. On my brief impression this is an amazing synnergy with the A8000. I was abit scared that a Pure Silver cable will makes the high much more piercing then it is. But damn how wrong I am. I think partly is due to non-litz reduce the piercing highs of litz cable.

Comparing to the Kei Cable Balance.
Source - DX300

Bass - Plato is touch fuller with a bit more warmth and thump

Mids - This is where Plato shines, it push the vocal just bit front and able to give more air and body

Higs - Plato smooth out the 7-8k peak and give it even more control comparing to Kei which makes it slightly more listenable on certain songs. It is still a bright earphone

Soundstage - A8000 with stock cable the stage is not very wide at certian complex track and being recorded in a small studio it will sounded as is bit cramp almost to point that vocal can seems to be enveloped. When use with plato, it is able to push out every so slightly outward to give it more sense of space between instrument. With the vocal slightly foward the whole song comes much more alive and able to easily pick out every instrument.

Resolution - Jaw Dropping. I will lead to assume that A8000 is a resolution monster with the Kei cable but Plato prove it wrong. It dissect with upmost precision of every second of the song.

All in all it is Plato is an amazing match with A8000. A8000 is still a bright earphone but with Plato it is able to 1up in all aspect and able to reduce the 7-8k peak and also the slight unpleasant metallic sound.


----------



## Eric Chong

frestoinc said:


> Can anyone comment the pairing of Socrates with A12t?



Take my opinion with a pinch of salt , or even lesser - I don't own the A12t

Construed entirely from my memory and impressions of the A12t, i would imagine it would pair great with the Socrates or Fortitude while the rest of the lineup would probably not be a good synergy. With the Socrates, you add body to the mids not at the expense of mid-lows while highs extends smoother. Tonality , Texture and body would be key takeaways.

Though if you're moving for analytical, Socrates would not be a good synergy. That would probably in the realm of Plato.


----------



## Eric Chong

NickL33 said:


> Finally recieved my Plato cable to use it on my A8000. On my brief impression this is an amazing synnergy with the A8000. I was abit scared that a Pure Silver cable will makes the high much more piercing then it is. But damn how wrong I am. I think partly is due to non-litz reduce the piercing highs of litz cable.
> 
> Comparing to the Kei Cable Balance.
> Source - DX300
> ...



Spot on with the Plato! It's definitely not the traditional silver signature that comes associated with the material. Designing it non-litz certainly did helped skewed the direction towards what we want but the Geometry makeup did play a part as well 

Glad you're enjoying the setup bud' ~!!


----------



## SBranson (Mar 10, 2021)

Received my Plato today..  I had a brief listen...  wowza...!

It's not easy to do an a/b against my Triton Cardas Clear Light (1960) cable as I have to change the cable on my Elysium,  power off the Shanling M8 to change from 4.4 to 2.5 socket and power up...  But I listened to some very familiar pieces and they didn't sound so familiar with the Plato.

One of my main pieces is Ólafur Arnalds - Árbakkinn ft. Einar Georg


WIth the Plato, Einar Georg's voice is so crystal clear that it sounds like he's in the room.. or rather I'm a disembodied entity in the room with him.  There's an odd ethereal quality to the Plato that in my tired state pushed me to an in between worlds state.  I sort of lost my sense of the "real" world.  There is a seagull in the background that I have heard in many different ways but this time it I could really hear how far away it was, not that it was just faint.  The Plato has an insane resolving ability but not just in the local sense but in highlighting that tremendous "air" that the Elysium can reveal in a recording.  The Elysium first impressed me with the ability to both seem intimate and yet have an endless quality such that  you can hear the "walls" of the room or venue of the recording and get a real sense of space, even if the mic is close.  The Plato highlights this ability..  The piano on this piece can sometimes sound thick but not with the Plato and the strings are clearly heard and separated.

A few other tracks that are very well known just sounded different than I'd ever heard before.  The high hat in Rebekah Del Rio's "No Stars" from the Twin Peaks soundtrack was as clear in tone and placement as I'd ever heard and the brush on the snare revealed that the recording isn't the best..  but that voice... easily one of my favourite vocal performances (even if apparently pitch corrected)  


Again..  little things are being revealed in almost every recording..  What amazing resolution without any harshness or offensive brightness.  The depth and endlessness in the voiceless tracks on Max Richter's Voices is so much better than I've ever heard.


@Deezel177 said in the Vision Ears thread:


Deezel177 said:


> From my brief audition of the Plato with the ELYSIUM many, many months ago, it struck me as a cable that emboldened the ELYSIUM's natural colourations. It gave the mids even more glow, and it made the highs a bit wetter-sounding; not as dry, perhaps. I think,* if you love the ELYSIUM's flavour already, the Plato is a great option*. The Illiad would be more ideal if you wanted to neutralise it a tad and make it sound more laidback or analog. It lends the mids weight and body, rather than sheen, and its imaging is more holographic as well. So, it really comes down to flavour IMO.




That's exactly what I've found!  Thanks very much ...  Now I'm curious to hear the Iliad.. ha ha..


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> Received my Plato today..  I had a brief listen...  wowza...!
> 
> It's not easy to do an a/b against my Triton Cardas Clear Light (1960) cable as I have to change the cable on my Elysium,  power off the Shanling M8 to change from 4.4 to 2.5 socket and power up...  But I listened to some very familiar pieces and they didn't sound so familiar with the Plato.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the lengthy review / impressions on the Plato! I very much envy you for the moment of losing yourself in music! I've not done that in awhile. Over the years i somehow realised that this state of mind is something that you can't chase, when it happens, it happens! Im happy that the Ely/Plato combination did that for you!  

PS : Stay in Team ELY/Plato! We're losing a lot of ground to Team ELY/Iliad!


----------



## SBranson

Eric Chong said:


> Thank you for the lengthy review / impressions on the Plato! I very much envy you for the moment of losing yourself in music! I've not done that in awhile. Over the years i somehow realised that this state of mind is something that you can't chase, when it happens, it happens! Im happy that the Ely/Plato combination did that for you!
> 
> PS : Stay in Team ELY/Plato! We're losing a lot of ground to Team ELY/Iliad!



Thanks!  It's a bit easier to get lost in the music when I'm sleep deprived but then I only get lost in the music for a short while until I end up just lost... in sleep that is.. ha
If I had a brighter source I think the Plato might be a bit too much as it seems to highlight what's already there but with the M8, it's brought back that transient clarity I was missing a little since coming to the M8 from the more clinical sound of the DX228ex.

I think I'll be staying in team ELY/Plato but ideally I would like to play for both teams..  ha ha..


----------



## SBranson

So nice...


----------



## Tanjiro

SBranson said:


> So nice...


Eye candy👍🏻


----------



## Eric Chong

Tanjiro said:


> Eye candy👍🏻




The ELY are indeed, i still don't get tired of seeing it even after all this while. VE designs are really something.. ! I regretted not opting for the ELY design when i had mine done up


----------



## SBranson

Eric Chong said:


>





Eric Chong said:


> The ELY are indeed, i still don't get tired of seeing it even after all this while. VE designs are really something.. ! I regretted not opting for the ELY design when i had mine done up



I don't know, yours sure are good looking!!


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> I don't know, yours sure are good looking!!


----------



## Eric Chong

A portion of the ICs are being sent out today!


----------



## bluestorm1992

Eric Chong said:


> A portion of the ICs are being sent out today!


Finally!!!


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> A portion of the ICs are being sent out today!



Oh, I see someone run out of wite-out   j/k


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> Oh, I see someone run out of wite-out   j/k



The art of "subtly-sending-hounds-after-you-for-impressions"


----------



## bigbeans

Look what showed up today...what a beauty!


----------



## aaf evo

What is the cost of the Iliad interconnect? @bigbeans , looks fantastic.


----------



## mungster

bigbeans said:


> Look what showed up today...what a beauty!


Wow!  It's got its own case too?  Must be one expensive interconnect.


----------



## bigbeans

aaf evo said:


> What is the cost of the Iliad interconnect? @bigbeans , looks fantastic.



For what is pictured (GND, 6w, Iliad), I paid 480 USD.


----------



## mungster (Mar 15, 2021)

I was going to guess at least $500 bucks. Pretty close! Beautiful IC. 👍


----------



## bluestorm1992

My turn now!

For the regular 4 wire option, 4.4 Iliad is $329, 3.5 Plato is $199.


----------



## twister6

Next!!!

Iliad 6W interconnect, full TRRRS connection, including ground:



and close up of the cable:



And yes, great pair up with C9, the amp with a demand that gave birth to this IC


----------



## Eric Chong

Glad to see all the packages arrived safely!  

Looking forward to the impressions streaming in! 



mungster said:


> Wow!  It's got its own case too?  Must be one expensive interconnect.



PS : We like our leather cases and would definitely love for the interconnects to encompass a full Eletech product experience! An additional personal touch for the accessories and adaptors to come with a well crafted case. Even the Socrates IC / Adaptor (US$169) comes with one too!


----------



## bluestorm1992

Trying out a new pairing with the Iliad IC this afternoon: LP’s new dongle W2 -> Iliad IC -> Cayin C9 -> ZMF Verite Closed. A very good experience indeed!


----------



## SBranson (Mar 20, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> PS : Stay in Team ELY/Plato! We're losing a lot of ground to Team ELY/Iliad!



I had a chance to demo two cables with similar materials to the Iliad, the EA Leonidas 2 Octa, and the CEMA Tianwaitian and though I know it’s not truly a fair comparison very brief impressions help confirm that I think I made the right choice for me with the Plato and assuage the lingering questions whether I should have tried to afford the Iliad.  I’ve been fortunate to demo some stuff recently and finally coming back to the Elysium/Plato combination is just heaven for me.  The “air” this cable brings in lends to perfect imaging creates a 3D quality.  I can see the stage in a sculptural sense, not like looking at HDTV where I’m aware of the imaging as precise but still an illusion on a 2d screen..  this is like floating in the room...

Anyway... I just picked up an EE Bravado 2 from the exchange and an looking at the Fortitude and Prudence to pair with them and would appreciate some advice on which to choose.


----------



## bluestorm1992

New finding: the IC case stores my W2 the cable just right.


----------



## Craftsman1511

bluestorm1992 said:


> New finding: the IC case stores my W2 the cable just right.



The IC case looks incredible, i've contacted Eric for it but unfortunately they don't sell them separately. If not for the fact that im not amp-ing my setup, i would have had it in my hands now 




SBranson said:


> I had a chance to demo two cables with similar materials to the Iliad, the EA Leonidas 2 Octa, and the CEMA Tianwaitian and though I know it’s not truly a fair comparison very brief impressions help confirm that I think I made the right choice for me with the Plato and assuage the lingering questions whether I should have tried to afford the Iliad.  I’ve been fortunate to demo some stuff recently and finally coming back to the Elysium/Plato combination is just heaven for me.  The “air” this cable brings in lends to perfect imaging creates a 3D quality.  I can see the stage in a sculptural sense, not like looking at HDTV where I’m aware of the imaging as precise but still an illusion on a 2d screen..  this is like floating in the room...
> 
> Anyway... I just picked up an EE Bravado 2 from the exchange and an looking at the Fortitude and Prudence to pair with them and would appreciate some advice on which to choose.


I have the EA Leo2 as well, while I like it enough, it has been sitting around mostly these days due to Eletech's cables. The LeoII has a better treble extension than the Plato but has kind of a veil when A/B-ing both while. The Iliad is quite a different beast altogether, you might want to find a chance to demo it.


----------



## SBranson

Craftsman1511 said:


> ...The Iliad is quite a different beast altogether, you might want to find a chance to demo it.



I was kind of hoping I wouldn’t have to...haha. but someday I hope I get the chance...


----------



## Eric Chong (Mar 22, 2021)

Apologies for not appearing over the weekend, I was down with slight fever and got some rest in =/









bluestorm1992 said:


> Trying out a new pairing with the Iliad IC this afternoon: LP’s new dongle W2 -> Iliad IC -> Cayin C9 -> ZMF Verite Closed. A very good experience indeed!


Interesting! How goes the LP new dongle? I got hooked onto the dongle game after @Hana Yu sent me a Lotoo S1 for testing! 



SBranson said:


> I had a chance to demo two cables with similar materials to the Iliad, the EA Leonidas 2 Octa, and the CEMA Tianwaitian and though I know it’s not truly a fair comparison very brief impressions help confirm that I think I made the right choice for me with the Plato and assuage the lingering questions whether I should have tried to afford the Iliad.  I’ve been fortunate to demo some stuff recently and finally coming back to the Elysium/Plato combination is just heaven for me.  The “air” this cable brings in lends to perfect imaging creates a 3D quality.  I can see the stage in a sculptural sense, not like looking at HDTV where I’m aware of the imaging as precise but still an illusion on a 2d screen..  this is like floating in the room...
> 
> Anyway... I just picked up an EE Bravado 2 from the exchange and an looking at the Fortitude and Prudence to pair with them and would appreciate some advice on which to choose.


Oh no, what happened to the Ely/Plato loyalty? Hahaha

In all seriousness ; Indeed the imaging for the Ely/Plato is pretty solid. The Iliad brings is much more technicalities into the mix though, Headroom , spatial imaging, texture and a visceral lows. Could be interesting to demo it one day. Still a solid Ely/Plato fan myself hehheh

Meanwhile, RE Bravado ; I would reckon to go with the Prudence to change things up abit, it should bring in more control as well as aiding to open up the presentation. Fortitude would be more of a safe choice.



Craftsman1511 said:


> The IC case looks incredible, i've contacted Eric for it but unfortunately they don't sell them separately. If not for the fact that im not amp-ing my setup, i would have had it in my hands now
> 
> 
> 
> I have the EA Leo2 as well, while I like it enough, it has been sitting around mostly these days due to Eletech's cables. The LeoII has a better treble extension than the Plato but has kind of a veil when A/B-ing both while. The Iliad is quite a different beast altogether, you might want to find a chance to demo it.


Ooof! Indeed, we're currently running into shortage of the IC cases. We'll be officially launching the ICs as well as the Pigtails early next month. The Pigtails will come with the cases too (aha! an entry point / excuse for you *evilsmile)

We're also thinking of developing some boutique leather cases for IEM/DAPs too. We'll see how that pans out! 

-Eric


----------



## MaggotBrain (Mar 22, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> Apologies for not appearing over the weekend, I was down with slight fever and got some rest in =/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will there be a 2.5 to 4.4 pigtail for Iliad? That plus the interconnects may push me to upgrade.  I love the Plato for my Thummim BTW.


----------



## Eric Chong

MaggotBrain said:


> Will there be a 2.5 to 4.4 pigtail for Iliad? That plus the interconnects mat push me to upgrade.  I love the Plato for my Thummim BTW.



Yups, it will be available  Keep posted!


----------



## MaggotBrain

Eric Chong said:


> Yups, it will be available  Keep posted!


Cool.  That would allow me to use the 4.4 on new LP w2 dongle. Thanks for the update.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> We're also thinking of developing some boutique leather cases for IEM/DAPs too. We'll see how that pans out!


Do tell us more Eric, I think a lot of us would be keen on Eletech making boutique leather cases available. 

I still have yet to see a Socrates owner willing to part with their case


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> Do tell us more Eric, I think a lot of us would be keen on Eletech making boutique leather cases available.
> 
> I still have yet to see a Socrates owner willing to part with their case



The current design brief I have for my team is :
- Regular Case size with the capacity to hold 2 - 3 IEMs and 2 DAPs (or 1 amp + 1 DAP) and 
- a smaller Lite Case with the capacity of 1-2 IEMs and a single DAP. 
- Both should have slots for adaptors as well.

Material wise, of course it would be a leather that is of the Eletech standard 

We just got started on this design brief not too long ago, so it would take some time before coming to fruition. I fear that if we go too crazy on the design, our leather artisans may not be too willing to work with us lol.

We're also planning for a major release sometime in May(*hints) and our HP cables development should follow right after. So i would expect the Case development to come in sometime in Q4 if we're successful. Definitely not a project that's on the edge of completion, but we're definitely looking into it 

-Eric


----------



## SBranson

Eric Chong said:


> Oh no, what happened to the Ely/Plato loyalty? Hahaha
> 
> In all seriousness ; Indeed the imaging for the Ely/Plato is pretty solid. The Iliad brings is much more technicalities into the mix though, Headroom , spatial imaging, texture and a visceral lows. Could be interesting to demo it one day. Still a solid Ely/Plato fan myself hehheh
> 
> ...



Keeping loyal to the Plato was kind of my point.. ha ha
Still I would love to hear the Iliad one day.

Thanks for the suggestion..  I will wait until my Bravado mk2 arrives and I get a sense of the sound.  I think the Prudence will likely be my choice.


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> Keeping loyal to the Plato was kind of my point.. ha ha
> Still I would love to hear the Iliad one day.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion..  I will wait until my Bravado mk2 arrives and I get a sense of the sound.  I think the Prudence will likely be my choice.


Hahaha, let me know your impressions on Bravado X Plato, that would be wildly inappropriate but at the same time very interesting lol


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> The current design brief I have for my team is :
> - Regular Case size with the capacity to hold 2 - 3 IEMs and 2 DAPs (or 1 amp + 1 DAP) and
> - a smaller Lite Case with the capacity of 1-2 IEMs and a single DAP.
> - Both should have slots for adaptors as well.
> ...


That sounds super dope, super looking forward to that!!! Rest well Boss


----------



## bluestorm1992

Eric Chong said:


> Apologies for not appearing over the weekend, I was down with slight fever and got some rest in =/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay healthy Eric!

LP’s new dongle W2 is really good! People have been crazy about it lol. Most users, including myself, find it to be a significant step up from Lotoo’s dongle S1.

I particularly enjoy its pairing with the Gae Bolg + Prudence as it is able to combine LP’s sweet, organic house sound with Gae Bolg’s level of engagement and dynamics.


----------



## mvvRAZ

bluestorm1992 said:


> Stay healthy Eric!
> 
> LP’s new dongle W2 is really good! People have been crazy about it lol. Most users, including myself, find it to be a significant step up from Lotoo’s dongle S1.
> 
> I particularly enjoy its pairing with the Gae Bolg + Prudence as it is able to combine LP’s sweet, organic house sound with Gae Bolg’s level of engagement and dynamics.


My W2 arrived today but unfortunately I won’t be able to test it till Wednesday or so :/


----------



## bluestorm1992

mvvRAZ said:


> My W2 arrived today but unfortunately I won’t be able to test it till Wednesday or so :/


Exciting news Michael! I think you will enjoy it a lot.


----------



## mvvRAZ

bluestorm1992 said:


> Exciting news Michael! I think you will enjoy it a lot.


I hope so! I haven’t really been using my DAP much lately, or enough to justify keeping as much money in it as I do currently, so if the W2 does the trick I’ll probably be moving on the P6


----------



## SBranson

Geez...  I come here for the cables and get sold the LP W2..  are there no safe corners on Headfi?


----------



## bigbeans

To follow up my Eletech Iliad 6W interconnect, I’ve just purchased my first Eletech iem cable. Picked up a Eletech Socrates from Bloom Audio to go with my Legend X.

I’m excited!


----------



## bluestorm1992

bigbeans said:


> To follow up my Eletech Iliad 6W interconnect, I’ve just purchased my first Eletech iem cable. Picked up a Eletech Socrates from Bloom Audio to go with my Legend X.
> 
> I’m excited!


Congrats! The Scoreates is indeed a wonderful cable. Well built, engaging, and musical. The companion case is also great.


----------



## twister6

bigbeans said:


> To follow up my Eletech Iliad 6W interconnect, I’ve just purchased my first Eletech iem cable. Picked up a Eletech Socrates from Bloom Audio to go with my Legend X.
> 
> I’m excited!



Yes, as I mentioned in my review, Socrates was one of the best pair ups I found with LX.


----------



## NovaFlyer (Mar 22, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> Apologies for not appearing over the weekend, I was down with slight fever and got some rest in =/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eric, glad you're feeling better...never know what a fever may entail these days.

Looking forward to seeing the pigtails and the cases!  The case pictures I've seen here are terrific.


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> Geez...  I come here for the cables and get sold the LP W2..  are there no safe corners on Headfi?



IKR! I'm starting to Love/Hate reading my own thread... ever since i got to know @bluestorm1992 & @mvvRAZ , i find myself spending more on audio gears..



bigbeans said:


> To follow up my Eletech Iliad 6W interconnect, I’ve just purchased my first Eletech iem cable. Picked up a Eletech Socrates from Bloom Audio to go with my Legend X.
> 
> I’m excited!



Welcome to the #EletechFam! I'm sure Bloom Audio guys will take care of you well! Let me know your thoughts on the pair up!  



NovaFlyer said:


> Eric, glad you're feeling better...never know what a fever may entail these days.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the pigtails and the cases!  The case pictures I've seen here are terrific.



Indeed, it was quite worrying to run a fever outta nowhere. Glad it's nothing serious. 

Heheh while the Pigtails and etc will be exciting for us, the big guns will come in May


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Mar 23, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> IKR! I'm starting to Love/Hate reading my own thread... ever since i got to know @bluestorm1992 & @mvvRAZ , i find myself spending more on audio gears..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good news Eric, Cayin C9 is back in stock!

Time to get one for yourself.


----------



## bigbeans

bluestorm1992 said:


> Good news Eric, Cayin C9 is back in stock!
> 
> Time to get one for yourself.



Do I see multiple interconnects? Can you tell us the sound differences between them? I have the Iliad, so I’m curious what the Plato brings to the table. 

I see you are enjoying the N6ii/A02! I’ve been tempted to click the buy button over the weekend, but perhaps it’s because my R8 was out for repair for the past week. I’m getting DAP withdrawals! I should be getting it back today


----------



## bluestorm1992

bigbeans said:


> Do I see multiple interconnects? Can you tell us the sound differences between them? I have the Iliad, so I’m curious what the Plato brings to the table.
> 
> I see you are enjoying the N6ii/A02! I’ve been tempted to click the buy button over the weekend, but perhaps it’s because my R8 was out for repair for the past week. I’m getting DAP withdrawals! I should be getting it back today


Sure! I think Plato and Iliad as the IC are different. Compared to the stock IC, Plato has more clarity and a touch of sweet in vocals, while Iliad seems to help more with the textures and spaciousness of the music.

I like N6ii with C9! It allows me to use both of my ICs.  But if you have the R8 already, I think there is no need for you to get it. R8 has a better/faster UI and good LO.


----------



## bigbeans

bluestorm1992 said:


> Sure! I think Plato and Iliad as the IC are different. Compared to the stock IC, Plato has more clarity and a touch of sweet in vocals, while Iliad seems to help more with the textures and spaciousness of the music.
> 
> I like N6ii with C9! It allows me to use both of my ICs.  But if you have the R8 already, I think there is no need for you to get it. R8 has a better/faster UI and good LO.



Ah thanks! You’re the voice of reason I need


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> Good news Eric, Cayin C9 is back in stock!
> 
> Time to get one for yourself.


Woohoo, new toys for me soon


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> The Pigtails will come with the cases too



You serious? How can i say no to that!


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> You serious? How can i say no to that!


----------



## JSBachFan

And another very happy user of Eletech Plato (with M8 and Elysium).
Brings the best out of my already nicely resolving Elysiums and transports perfectly the super transparent, engaging and relaxed sound of my M8.
This was a recommendation of other M8/Ely users and the investment was very much worth it. 
It did not become totally different InEar with this cable but for sure a better in the sense of clearly more refined resolving one.


----------



## bigbeans

I present the STACK MK2


----------



## noplsestar

bigbeans said:


> I present the STACK MK2


Nice pic (and stack). What DAP is that?


----------



## bigbeans

noplsestar said:


> Nice pic (and stack). What DAP is that?


Hi, thanks! The DAP is Hiby R8. This stack will power my iems and headphones, and can be my computer system too with ZEN DAC Signature. This DAC is fabulous, it deserves more attention (especially with C9 owners).


----------



## noplsestar

bigbeans said:


> Hi, thanks! The DAP is Hiby R8. This stack will power my iems and headphones, and can be my computer system too with ZEN DAC Signature. This DAC is fabulous, it deserves more attention (especially with C9 owners).


Cool! But don’t forget: All would be for nothing if that beautiful short cable wouldn’t be there


----------



## bigbeans

noplsestar said:


> Cool! But don’t forget: All would be for nothing if that beautiful short cable wouldn’t be there


Hahaha!

For the R8, true! But for the ZEN DAC Signature I had a longer 4.4mm interconnect custom made by Corpse Cable.


----------



## bigbeans (Mar 24, 2021)

Today is an Eletech day!! Thanks @Andrew DiMarcangelo for the chocolate!

The burgundy leather!!!! Oh my goodness! I need some leather accessories with this rich color. @Eric Chong


----------



## bluestorm1992

bigbeans said:


> Today is an Eletech day!! Thanks @Andrew DiMarcangelo for the chocolate!
> 
> The burgundy leather!!!! Oh my goodness! I need some leather accessories with this rich color. @Eric Chong


Wonderful setup! Any cable pairing impressions?

In my own experience, what I find is that the more time I spend with a particular cable pairing, the more I am able to notice the difference. For my Gae Bolg for example, if you ask me to A/B using a single track between two cables, say between Prudence and Socrates, I may not be able to tell the difference. However, if I listen to Gae Bolg with one cable for an hour or so, the characteristics of the cable become so obvious to me.


----------



## bigbeans (Mar 25, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> Wonderful setup! Any cable pairing impressions?
> 
> In my own experience, what I find is that the more time I spend with a particular cable pairing, the more I am able to notice the difference. For my Gae Bolg for example, if you ask me to A/B using a single track between two cables, say between Prudence and Socrates, I may not be able to tell the difference. However, if I listen to Gae Bolg with one cable for an hour or so, the characteristics of the cable become so obvious to me.



Yes, I can provide some impressions 

So before the Socrates landed, I did some cable rolling. Triton Audio 8 wire Pure Silver, PWAudio Loki, Ares II (stock cable).
I GREATLY preferred Ares II by a large margin over the others. I expected the Triton Audio or even the Audio Loki to beat out the stock cable. The stock cable is smooth, mellow, the bass is just right on it. The silver and silver alloy cable (Loki) didn’t sound quite right, out of sync. The silver brightness combined with sharper bass just sounded wonky. Before this experience, I didn’t care for audible differences in cables. This experience has converted me.

So now, the Socrates has landed. It’s a tad better than Ares, but I’m surprised how remarkable the stock cable is suited for the LX. Especailly after comparing to the other cables I own, while Socrates is the best, Ares II is much closer to Socrates than the others are to the Ares for LX.

Socrates takes the Ares II but adds smoothness and clarity in the treble. I perceive this change to be a signature that works more in tune with the LX bass, a more coherent sound. In summary, the Socrates pushes the LX sound right to edge of clarity while retaining that classic smooth Ares II character. The physics and ergonomics of the Socrates is a clear win over Ares. The leather case is just luscious, I’m excited to see what @Eric Chong is cooking up with leather accessories in the future.

In short, excellent! I look forward to what Eletech offers in the future, I’ll be marking May on my calendar!


----------



## Eric Chong

bigbeans said:


> I present the STACK MK2



Oh hey! What a nice little rack! Did you get it customised? Neat! It's like a mini version of the HiFi systems rack!



JSBachFan said:


> And another very happy user of Eletech Plato (with M8 and Elysium).
> Brings the best out of my already nicely resolving Elysiums and transports perfectly the super transparent, engaging and relaxed sound of my M8.
> This was a recommendation of other M8/Ely users and the investment was very much worth it.
> It did not become totally different InEar with this cable but for sure a better in the sense of clearly more refined resolving one.


Thanks for sharing your setup and impressions ~!! Welcome to the #ElyPlato camp  It's been well documented by now that i'm a fervent fan of this synergy lol! 

Enjoy! 




bigbeans said:


> Yes, I can provide some impressions
> 
> So before the Socrates landed, I did some cable rolling. Triton Audio 8 wire Pure Silver, PWAudio Loki, Ares II (stock cable).
> I GREATLY preferred Ares II by a large margin over the others. I expected the Triton Audio or even the Audio Loki to beat out the stock cable. The stock cable is smooth, mellow, the bass is just right on it. The silver and silver alloy cable (Loki) didn’t sound quite right, out of sync. The silver brightness combined with sharper bass just sounded wonky. Before this experience, I didn’t care for audible differences in cables. This experience has converted me.
> ...


Im glad that you love the Socrates synergy! Hope you loved the entire product experience it entails  It appears that LX does pair better with Coppers after all.

Did y'all want a tease for the MAY's release? I can post up a rejected design that we've had


----------



## bigbeans

Eric Chong said:


> Oh hey! What a nice little rack! Did you get it customised? Neat! It's like a mini version of the HiFi systems rack!
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your setup and impressions ~!! Welcome to the #ElyPlato camp  It's been well documented by now that i'm a fervent fan of this synergy lol!
> ...



Thanks! I purchased the rack from the Amazon Japan site, you can find it here:

https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B07NDRD2PT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And yes...we’d be desperate for a tease 

hahaha


----------



## saltyfr0g

Eric Chong said:


> Oh hey! What a nice little rack! Did you get it customised? Neat! It's like a mini version of the HiFi systems rack!
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your setup and impressions ~!! Welcome to the #ElyPlato camp  It's been well documented by now that i'm a fervent fan of this synergy lol!
> ...



👀


----------



## bigbeans

Let’s see. It’s 10PM on a Wednesday and I’m asking a guy half way around the world to tease me...

Yeah, sounds about right.


----------



## Eric Chong

Teaser Alert 

Here's a early prototype idea of the new splitter for the May release that we've rejected ;







Expect the finalized ver. to be significantly different from this and way cooler


----------



## NickL33

Eric Chong said:


> Teaser Alert
> 
> Here's a early prototype idea of the new splitter for the May release that we've rejected ;
> 
> ...



Next line up for Parnassus Series?


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> Teaser Alert
> 
> Here's a early prototype idea of the new splitter for the May release that we've rejected ;
> 
> ...



How about chin slider, Eric?


----------



## Eric Chong

NickL33 said:


> Next line up for Parnassus Series?


You got it!



twister6 said:


> How about chin slider, Eric?


P ......


----------



## F700

Thanks to Eric for delivering my Iliad interconnect within 3 days from Singapore to Switzerland. Premium service and communication. Eletech deserves its positive reputation.

Enjoying it tonight with the Romi BX2+ and my two portable combos of choice:








The Plussound EXO gold-platted copper and the Iliad are complementing each other very well, design wise. Both are beautifully crafted. Happy listener right here:





The interconnect family (in order of awesomeness from left to right) - every cable sounds great, but the Iliad and the EXO are more « balanced » as the other three, which have a tendency to be slightly too bright (Forza Audio Clear) or too dark (Oyaide HPC). The Oyaide HPSC is very good in the sub-EUR 100.- bracket.


----------



## bluestorm1992

New mate with Iliad has arrived: MEST MKii.


----------



## F700

bluestorm1992 said:


> New mate with Iliad has arrived: MEST MKii.


Oh these Mest MKII... Custom or Uni, that’s the only question I am asking myself right now😅


----------



## bluestorm1992

F700 said:


> Oh these Mest MKII... Custom or Uni, that’s the only question I am asking myself right now😅


For MKii I would recommend Uni. UM has worked to improve the fit and it finally works very well with my ears.


----------



## F700

bluestorm1992 said:


> For MKii I would recommend Uni. UM has worked to improve the fit and it finally works very well with my ears.


The shells look small enough and CIEM-like, which would fit my « normal » ears as well. Let’s wait for more impression and decide afterwards. Thanks anyway and enjoy your pair.


----------



## bigbeans

Does anyone know where I can find 4.4mm sleeves to cover the Eletech connector plugs when not in use? Can’t find them on the US Amazon store.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Geez, Iliad is again doing its magic to MEST. The improved clarity and especially textures just bring MEST to the next level.


----------



## Eric Chong

F700 said:


> Thanks to Eric for delivering my Iliad interconnect within 3 days from Singapore to Switzerland. Premium service and communication. Eletech deserves its positive reputation.
> 
> Enjoying it tonight with the Romi BX2+ and my two portable combos of choice:
> 
> ...


Glad that the package arrived safely in your hands! Thank you for being so patient with us despite the slightly longer wait time!  

You've got quite a good collection of Interconnects! If you're comfortable with amping your setup, you may wanna check out the Cayin C9 which has been all the heat lately! 



bluestorm1992 said:


> New mate with Iliad has arrived: MEST MKii.



Naise! Impressions please~! How does the MkII vs Mest compares? I feel so much like a recluse nowadays with the lack of shows. I'll take every impressions i can get haha! 

The wildly inappropriate (price-wise) Mest X Iliad still works well in this new synergy?



bigbeans said:


> Does anyone know where I can find 4.4mm sleeves to cover the Eletech connector plugs when not in use? Can’t find them on the US Amazon store.



Do you mean the dust cover caps for the 4.4mm connector tip or a cap to cover the entire 4.4mm including the housing / barrels? I've seen the former floating around in the market but have yet to see something that can cover the Connector housing as well.

Should i do a leather connector cover for gifts during shows? heh


----------



## SBranson

@Eric Chong  Are there any plans for adapters?  I am looking at the Prudence and can't decide whether to go for the 4.4 or 2.5 as I have sources in both and would have to use an adapter at some point.. just trying to decide which source would be used most with this cable.  Seeing as it's an extra $30 for the 4.4 maybe that would be better served going towards an adapter..


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> @Eric Chong  Are there any plans for adapters?  I am looking at the Prudence and can't decide whether to go for the 4.4 or 2.5 as I have sources in both and would have to use an adapter at some point.. just trying to decide which source would be used most with this cable.  Seeing as it's an extra $30 for the 4.4 maybe that would be better served going towards an adapter..



Ultrashort adaptors? No, unfortunately we are not exploring that avenue at the moment due to a high RMA rate for these adaptors. If you're looking for a rather decent ultrashort adaptor that is robust, may i recommend you the DDHifi adaptors? 

We do however will be releasing pigtail adaptors soon in 'Socrates / Plato / Iliad' variant. Which might not make sense for you considering you're using it for a "Prudence"


----------



## SBranson

Eric Chong said:


> Ultrashort adaptors? No, unfortunately we are not exploring that avenue at the moment due to a high RMA rate for these adaptors. If you're looking for a rather decent ultrashort adaptor that is robust, may i recommend you the DDHifi adaptors?
> 
> We do however will be releasing pigtail adaptors soon in 'Socrates / Plato / Iliad' variant. Which might not make sense for you considering you're using it for a "Prudence"



Oh... that’s what the references to the pigtails meant, I thought it was about those mini interconnects.  I wasn’t interested in the ultrashort, I was interested in a pigtail version but if not for the Prudence then my ddhifi will have  to do.  Thanks for the reply


----------



## NovaFlyer

A question for @Eric Chong , @twister6 , @Wyville   and other cable experts.  For those that have a variety of equipment with 2.5mm and 4.4mm plugs, what is your path for buying new cables.  Buy the cable terminated with 2.5mm and use a 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter / pigtail; or do the opposite and buy the cable terminated with 4.4mm and use a 4.4mm to 2.5mm adapter / pigtail.  One key assumption is that the pigtail I would buy would be the same cable material as the cable itself, i.e. a Socrates pigtail with a Socrates cable or an Illiad pigtail with an Illiad cable.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## twister6

NovaFlyer said:


> A question for @Eric Chong , @twister6 , @Wyville   and other cable experts.  For those that have a variety of equipment with 2.5mm and 4.4mm plugs, what is your path for buying new cables.  Buy the cable terminated with 2.5mm and use a 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter / pigtail; or do the opposite and buy the cable terminated with 4.4mm and use a 4.4mm to 2.5mm adapter / pigtail.  One key assumption is that the pigtail I would buy would be the same cable material as the cable itself, i.e. a Socrates pigtail with a Socrates cable or an Illiad pigtail with an Illiad cable.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


4.4mm only. Except for A&K daps everybody switched to 4.4mm jacks long time ago. Then, for SP2000 use a pigtail adapter or AKA adapter. For 3.5mm, to use with desktop equipment or cayin daps where tube output single ended only, use pigtail adapter.


----------



## mvvRAZ

NovaFlyer said:


> A question for @Eric Chong , @twister6 , @Wyville   and other cable experts.  For those that have a variety of equipment with 2.5mm and 4.4mm plugs, what is your path for buying new cables.  Buy the cable terminated with 2.5mm and use a 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter / pigtail; or do the opposite and buy the cable terminated with 4.4mm and use a 4.4mm to 2.5mm adapter / pigtail.  One key assumption is that the pigtail I would buy would be the same cable material as the cable itself, i.e. a Socrates pigtail with a Socrates cable or an Illiad pigtail with an Illiad cable.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


Only AK still uses 2.5 and on their last release they went 4.4... luckily the AK sound doesn’t work for me haha so straight up 4.4


----------



## NovaFlyer

twister6 said:


> 4.4mm only. Except for A&K daps everybody switched to 4.4mm jacks long time ago. Then, for SP2000 use a pigtail adapter or AKA adapter. For 3.5mm, to use with desktop equipment or cayin daps where tube output single ended only, use pigtail adapter.





mvvRAZ said:


> Only AK still uses 2.5 and on their last release they went 4.4... luckily the AK sound doesn’t work for me haha so straight up 4.4


Thanks for your response.  I forgot about the A&K 4.4mm adapters from EA and PW Audio.  This all makes my future cable acquisitions much easier to decide on - 4.4mm it is!


----------



## mvvRAZ

NovaFlyer said:


> Thanks for your response.  I forgot about the A&K 4.4mm adapters from EA and PW Audio.  This all makes my future cable acquisitions much easier to decide on - 4.4mm it is!


I have the AKA for my SR25 and it’s a lovely lovely thing - massive improvement to the DD Hifi one I was using before that


----------



## bluestorm1992

mvvRAZ said:


> I have the AKA for my SR25 and it’s a lovely lovely thing - massive improvement to the DD Hifi one I was using before that


I have been using the DD Hifi AK adapter. It seems that I should get the AKA instead.  Meanwhile, I don’t have many 4.4 terminated IEMs/cables except for the Gae Bolg, and I am still debating what termination to get for my next IEM purchase.   The SP2000 should still be with me for a while as my main portable driver.


----------



## mvvRAZ

bluestorm1992 said:


> I have been using the DD Hifi AK adapter. It seems that I should get the AKA instead.  Meanwhile, I don’t have many 4.4 terminated IEMs/cables except for the Gae Bolg, and I am still debating what termination to get for my next IEM purchase.   The SP2000 should still be with me for a while as my main portable driver.


I just got a PAW6000 to replace my P6 Pro actually, have been crazy annoyed with its general usability. Great sound but as an overall product... myeah not convinced


----------



## noplsestar

mvvRAZ said:


> I just got a PAW6000 to replace my P6 Pro actually, have been crazy annoyed with its general usability. Great sound but as an overall product... myeah not convinced


Do you find the Hifi DD adapter to be inferior sound quality wise or built quality wise (or both)?

Ps: Why didn’t you get the LPGT ti?


----------



## SBranson

I've had the Prudence in my cart for the better part of a week trying to decide between 4.4 and 2.5.  If the 4.4 wasn't another $30 or if my Plato were a 4.4 instead of 2.5 it would be an easy choice...    Are the ddhifi adapters neutral enough?  The Shanling M8 is versatile with the sockets but I don't really want to be changing it every time I want to use another iem... more "moving parts" seems to be a possible weak point.


----------



## mvvRAZ

noplsestar said:


> Do you find the Hifi DD adapter to be inferior sound quality wise or built quality wise (or both)?
> 
> Ps: Why didn’t you get the LPGT ti?


I started reading some reviews of the Ti, stopped reading at forward and revealing mids


----------



## bluestorm1992

mvvRAZ said:


> I started reading some reviews of the Ti, stopped reading at forward and revealing mids


Yeah that’s the thing. VERY revealing and forward mids. I think AK’s DAP also does not deliver smooth mids but I have learned to live with that.

I find Cayin’s DAPs to be generally better in this regard, but too bad that they haven’t released a TOTL DAP for a while. Several new models got delayed.


----------



## mvvRAZ

bluestorm1992 said:


> Yeah that’s the thing. VERY revealing and forward mids. I think AK’s DAP also does not deliver smooth mids but I have learned to live with that.
> 
> I find Cayin’s DAPs to be generally better in this regard, but too bad that they haven’t released a TOTL DAP for a while. Several new models got delayed.


Cayin... sounds silly but that “never be the same again” that is branded on all their products is sooooooooo cringe  legit can’t get over it haha


----------



## bluestorm1992

mvvRAZ said:


> Cayin... sounds silly but that “never be the same again” that is branded on all their products is sooooooooo cringe  legit can’t get over it haha


HAHAHA, yeah totally get that. The bad result of Chinese-English translation. I think what they meant to say was the music would not sound the same again.


----------



## noplsestar

mvvRAZ said:


> I started reading some reviews of the Ti, stopped reading at forward and revealing mids


Hehehe, that’s funny, I hear the Ti being perfectly neutral while all other DAPs are V-shaped 😜


----------



## twister6

noplsestar said:


> Do you find the Hifi DD adapter to be inferior sound quality wise or built quality wise (or both)?
> 
> Ps: Why didn’t you get the LPGT ti?



It is Eletech thread, but since we are on the topic  ddhifi build quality is good, but sound quality of their 2.5/3.5 to 4.4 adapter is inferior to the same EA and PWA adapters.  I even find AKA to sound better than PWA 2.5/3.5 to 4.4 adapter for A&K daps. But you do have to keep in mind ddhifi also cost 1/4 to 1/5 of the EA/PWA price. 

I love ddhifi adapters and recommend them all the time. They look great, cost a fraction, and function as intended. But if you want to squeeze every ounce of performance down to the last drop from your audio chain, they will slightly color the sound because they don't use the highest quality brand name jacks and plugs, nor audiophile quality pure solder, and their ultra short adapters look super cool but use flexible pwb instead of wires (thus probably a higher impedance).


----------



## mvvRAZ

noplsestar said:


> Do you find the Hifi DD adapter to be inferior sound quality wise or built quality wise (or both)?
> 
> Ps: Why didn’t you get the LPGT ti?


Oh and on the adapter - when I used it with the OG Sultan and the AK SR25, what I got was a super bright and somewhat sibilant combination. With the AKA everything was much smoother and more linear, with that treble peak completely gone

The 3.5 plug is used for grounding, which AFAIK improves the sound a fair bit - whether I’ll be able to tell the AKA from the PW one apart is a completely different story, or the DD HiFi one that uses a 3.5 grounding


----------



## bluestorm1992

mvvRAZ said:


> Oh and on the adapter - when I used it with the OG Sultan and the AK SR25, what I got was a super bright and somewhat sibilant combination. With the AKA everything was much smoother and more linear, with that treble peak completely gone
> 
> The 3.5 plug is used for grounding, which AFAIK improves the sound a fair bit - whether I’ll be able to tell the AKA from the PW one apart is a completely different story, or the DD HiFi one that uses a 3.5 grounding


Oh I see Michael, so the one you were referring to is the 4.4 to 2.5 adapter, not the one that uses both 2.5 and 3.5. 




I am using the one that utilizes both 2.5 and 3.5 and it seems to work fine for me so far, but I have always been curious about the AKA.


----------



## noplsestar

mvvRAZ said:


> Oh and on the adapter - when I used it with the OG Sultan and the AK SR25, what I got was a super bright and somewhat sibilant combination. With the AKA everything was much smoother and more linear, with that treble peak completely gone
> 
> The 3.5 plug is used for grounding, which AFAIK improves the sound a fair bit - whether I’ll be able to tell the AKA from the PW one apart is a completely different story, or the DD HiFi one that uses a 3.5 grounding


Thanks for clarification. That being said I am looking forward to seeing the release of the Eletech pigtail cables 😁


----------



## bluestorm1992

noplsestar said:


> Thanks for clarification. That being said I am looking forward to seeing the release of the Eletech pigtail cables 😁


I am looking forward to that too! Based on what Alex said, the DDHifi adapter has several disadvantages. I would need a pigtail to fix this.


----------



## Eric Chong

NovaFlyer said:


> A question for @Eric Chong , @twister6 , @Wyville   and other cable experts.  For those that have a variety of equipment with 2.5mm and 4.4mm plugs, what is your path for buying new cables.  Buy the cable terminated with 2.5mm and use a 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter / pigtail; or do the opposite and buy the cable terminated with 4.4mm and use a 4.4mm to 2.5mm adapter / pigtail.  One key assumption is that the pigtail I would buy would be the same cable material as the cable itself, i.e. a Socrates pigtail with a Socrates cable or an Illiad pigtail with an Illiad cable.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


Now that's unfair because i build cables for myself so i have much more access and versatility  ; I jest !

In all seriousness; Here's my priorities in order :

1 - Simplify

To get as little moving parts or additionals as possible ; With any additional piece, the SQ will inevitably degrade and with non-neutral or non synergized components the sound signature might even change - for good or for bad. Could go either ways, it's a toss up. However, for us to be truly cost efficient and versatile, Adaptors are unavoidable. 

2 - Adaptors 

With adaptors, i usually go for Pigtails for SQ preservation and Ultrashort adaptors for convenience. With UltraShorts, i tend to find that SQ degradation happens a little too much for critical listening. For easy listening or quick listen sess (perhaps during shows), it's perfect.

Wherein cost efficacy wise, i find the generally 4.4mm Female - Male 2.5/3.5 adaptors are usually more costly and rare(ish), mostly due to the cost of the 4.4mm female connector parts. Myself, i opt for the 2.5mm -> 4.4mm route and not vice versa.

End of the day, with every additional parts added to your cable chain, you will lose some SQ - It's a issue of "more" or "minimal". I would advise you to look into the adaptors based on your current setup and market availability / ease of access to the correlating adaptors ; 

4.4mm seems to be the future, but it hinges heavily on what the DAP manufacturers decide to do down the road. 

my 2c 



twister6 said:


> It is Eletech thread



True that , but Eletech team are audiophiles at heart, so feel free to discuss non-Eletech related matters anytime  People on my chat list will tend to realise that I usually chat about anything under the audiophile sun without a mention of Eletech


----------



## Wyville (Mar 29, 2021)

NovaFlyer said:


> A question for @Eric Chong , @twister6 , @Wyville   and other cable experts.  For those that have a variety of equipment with 2.5mm and 4.4mm plugs, what is your path for buying new cables.  Buy the cable terminated with 2.5mm and use a 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter / pigtail; or do the opposite and buy the cable terminated with 4.4mm and use a 4.4mm to 2.5mm adapter / pigtail.  One key assumption is that the pigtail I would buy would be the same cable material as the cable itself, i.e. a Socrates pigtail with a Socrates cable or an Illiad pigtail with an Illiad cable.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


I am probably not the best person to advise because I review. It causes nothing but headaches for me. I initially settled on 2.5mm for easy adaptability, but I actually prefer 4.4mm for durability. These days I have a mix of sources and plugs, and I always get into trouble where I can't use one thing with another. I can use 4.4mm with my main reviewing DAPs (Shanling M8 and LPGT), but I can't adapt it for the desktop gear (e.g. 4.4mm to 4-pin XLR). I can adapt 2.5mm to 6.3mm, but that means stacking adapters. Then there is the quality of the adapters I have, which for most is not very good. The one good adapter I have has Cardas Clear wire, so then the question rises if it would affect sound too much when I review... etc... etc... OCD kicks in, I panic, crawl into a corner and cover myself with a blanket pretending the world does not exist. 

To be honest, outside of reviewing I would just prefer to settle on 4.4mm and a matching source, or a cable with an interchangeable plug. If I do need to use a pigtail, I prefer to go from 2.5mm to 4.4mm so that the plug I use in the source is 4.4mm. That makes the connection between cable and pigtail smaller and lighter, while the source side (which you plug/unplug most) is the more reliable 4.4mm.


----------



## jwbrent

I recently bought a VE 8 and I want to upgrade the stock cable. I’m considering a Socrates or Plato and I wanted to see if anyone has tried either of these with their VE 8. Thanks!


----------



## Eric Chong

jwbrent said:


> I recently bought a VE 8 and I want to upgrade the stock cable. I’m considering a Socrates or Plato and I wanted to see if anyone has tried either of these with their VE 8. Thanks!



Good Question... I can't call it straight as i don't have the VE 8 with me anymore. From memory and inference, it shouldn't be a great match with the Plato. Socrates should be a better synergy.

Meanwhile may i suggest that since it's a recent purchase, you may want to listen to it awhile longer and settle / gain familiarity on the ‘stock' sound prior to upgrading the cable  It gets easier after settling on the 'stock' sound and you perceive "what can be improved" and "what i want to retain" ; Which makes it easier for you to pick your cable upgrade path.


----------



## jwbrent

Eric Chong said:


> Good Question... I can't call it straight as i don't have the VE 8 with me anymore. From memory and inference, it shouldn't be a great match with the Plato. Socrates should be a better synergy.
> 
> Meanwhile may i suggest that since it's a recent purchase, you may want to listen to it awhile longer and settle / gain familiarity on the ‘stock' sound prior to upgrading the cable  It gets easier after settling on the 'stock' sound and you perceive "what can be improved" and "what i want to retain" ; Which makes it easier for you to pick your cable upgrade path.



Thank you for your reply and suggestion.


----------



## Craftsman1511

jwbrent said:


> I recently bought a VE 8 and I want to upgrade the stock cable. I’m considering a Socrates or Plato and I wanted to see if anyone has tried either of these with their VE 8. Thanks!



I was on VE8 before upgrading to Elysium. I previously had iliad hooked onto the VE8 and loved it. Back then Socrates wasn't released but i would expect that pairing to go well too!


----------



## bluestorm1992

Placed an order for Sultan after reading @mvvRAZ’s review for it. Can’t wait! It should fill the gap until QDC V14 arrives.

Wondering what would be the best cable pairing for it. Would Socrates or Iliad be ideal or should I get a Plato?


----------



## KuroKitsu

bluestorm1992 said:


> Placed an order for Sultan after reading @mvvRAZ’s review for it. Can’t wait! It should fill the gap until QDC V14 arrives.
> 
> Wondering what would be the best cable pairing for it. Would Socrates or Iliad be ideal or should I get a Plato?


Obviously you should follow Michael's lead and get a Plato 

Plato for everything! 

On a side note eagerly awaiting those storage solutions. I've been tempted to get the Dignis Hako, but an Eletech aesthetic is too good to pass by!


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> Placed an order for Sultan after reading @mvvRAZ’s review for it. Can’t wait! It should fill the gap until QDC V14 arrives.
> 
> Wondering what would be the best cable pairing for it. Would Socrates or Iliad be ideal or should I get a Plato?


I hear that Iliad's a good synergy with the Sultan, and you have that in your repertoire! Save on that Plato you're thinking about!  



KuroKitsu said:


> On a side note eagerly awaiting those storage solutions.


Gah, so many projects so little time =/ Wished i had 48 hours a day!

And that leather sleeve (for connectors) that i was talking about for gifts, imma get it started soon


----------



## bluestorm1992

Eric Chong said:


> I hear that Iliad's a good synergy with the Sultan, and you have that in your repertoire! Save on that Plato you're thinking about!
> 
> 
> Gah, so many projects so little time =/ Wished i had 48 hours a day!
> ...


Great! Now MEST can go back to its stock cable.


----------



## saltyfr0g

Anyone here with a Socrates or Plato cable that’s collecting dust at the moment and wouldn’t mind me borrowing it to do some testing with my LXs for a few days? Hit me up. 👊🏼🍺


----------



## Eric Chong

saltyfr0g said:


> Anyone here with a Socrates or Plato cable that’s collecting dust at the moment and wouldn’t mind me borrowing it to do some testing with my LXs for a few days? Hit me up. 👊🏼🍺


@saltyfr0g reached out to me awhile ago to see if i have any demos with me, unfortunately my demo sets are all out at the moment with dealers and partners. If y'all could work out something with him i'll be very grateful!


----------



## Damz87 (Mar 31, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> Placed an order for Sultan after reading @mvvRAZ’s review for it. Can’t wait! It should fill the gap until QDC V14 arrives.
> 
> Wondering what would be the best cable pairing for it. Would Socrates or Iliad be ideal or should I get a Plato?


I used my Iliad when I had a Sultan and I thought it had a great synergy. Plato was good as well, but I remember Iliad being the standout of the two. I can’t remember specific details on what was better about it though, unfortunately.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Damz87 said:


> I used my Iliad when I had a Sultan and I thought it had a great synergy. Plato was good as well, but I remember the Iliad being the standout of the two. I can’t remember specific details on what was better about it though, unfortunately.


Thanks! Seems like I should be happy with Iliad & Sultan. Good to save some money for my next Eletech purchase.


----------



## bluestorm1992

The Sultan has arrived.  

Will share some Iliad impressions later, but first, let me enjoy the pairing.


----------



## Eric Chong

Damz87 said:


> I used my Iliad when I had a Sultan and I thought it had a great synergy. Plato was good as well, but I remember Iliad being the standout of the two. I can’t remember specific details on what was better about it though, unfortunately.



@bluestorm1992 , Money saved! I was gonna reject selling you a Plato 

Please do share the impressions of Sultan / Iliad when you get the time!


----------



## SBranson

My Bravado 2 arrived last night and I had a very brief listen with the stock cable and with the Plato..  what magic is in the Plato?  Man....  I wish I could afford a second one.  With the stock cable there is something familiar about the bass (from the first Bravado) with it being strong and sometimes a bit overbearing but with the Plato it gets tightened right up and there’s no hangover or bleed at all.  I’ve never had a cable be so clean sounding as this.  And for imaging and “air” throughout this is fantastic.  I will order a Prudence this weekend I think in hopes I get some of that magic at a more friendly price.  
I will have to hear the Iliad one day too..


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> My Bravado 2 arrived last night and I had a very brief listen with the stock cable and with the Plato..  what magic is in the Plato?  Man....  I wish I could afford a second one.  With the stock cable there is something familiar about the bass (from the first Bravado) with it being strong and sometimes a bit overbearing but with the Plato it gets tightened right up and there’s no hangover or bleed at all.  I’ve never had a cable be so clean sounding as this.  And for imaging and “air” throughout this is fantastic.  I will order a Prudence this weekend I think in hopes I get some of that magic at a more friendly price.
> I will have to hear the Iliad one day too..



Glad the synergy and pairing came out so well! But hey! You already got a Plato, wont need another one


----------



## SBranson

Eric Chong said:


> Glad the synergy and pairing came out so well! But hey! You already got a Plato, wont need another one


I don't really like changing cables often as I've already noticed that the left side is a little looser than the right and definitely not as tight as when I first had them... and the Plato is really supposed to be at home with the Elysium.
I'll get the Prudence for the Bravado mk2.  

I really wonder what the LX would have been like back when I had it if I had had the Plato / M8 then.  For now the Bravado 2 with these is as good as I remember the LX..  Just goes to show how no part can be compromised.


----------



## SBranson (Apr 2, 2021)

And Prudence ordered...  can’t wait!

I notice there’s no chin slider, does anyone have any recommendations on a small rubber o-ring or something like that to fashion one?  I like having it for moving around to I keep things secure and reduce microphonics.


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> I don't really like changing cables often as I've already noticed that the left side is a little looser than the right and definitely not as tight as when I first had them...


I hear ya! As a compulsive cable swapper myself (comes with part of the job!..is the excuse lol) my IEMs sockets certainly goes through quite a beating with me everyday. I've found that proper removable and insertion of the 2Pins does helps a lot in preserving the integrity of the 2 Pin sockets. I use the "Pinch" not "Pull" method when removing the cables which certainly has kept my IEMs safe and well, without having the need to send in for socket refurbishments. Try that out! 



SBranson said:


> I notice there’s no chin slider, does anyone have any recommendations


Ooof! IF there isn't a big rush, wait for May-ish *hints 

PS : Order received, I'll process it on monday as soon as i get back to office  Can't wait to complete the craft and have it shipped to you!


----------



## saltyfr0g

Eric Chong said:


> Ooof! IF there isn't a big rush, wait for May-ish *hints



… 😮


----------



## SBranson (Apr 3, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> I hear ya! As a compulsive cable swapper myself (comes with part of the job!..is the excuse lol) my IEMs sockets certainly goes through quite a beating with me everyday. I've found that proper removable and insertion of the 2Pins does helps a lot in preserving the integrity of the 2 Pin sockets. I use the "Pinch" not "Pull" method when removing the cables which certainly has kept my IEMs safe and well, without having the need to send in for socket refurbishments. Try that out!
> 
> 
> Ooof! IF there isn't a big rush, wait for May-ish *hints
> ...



Thanks, I do the "pinch" version as well.  They're still tight but I've had a used iem before that was quite loose and though not enough to fall off, it was very discomfiting.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Eric Chong said:


> I hear ya! As a compulsive cable swapper myself (comes with part of the job!..is the excuse lol) my IEMs sockets certainly goes through quite a beating with me everyday. I've found that proper removable and insertion of the 2Pins does helps a lot in preserving the integrity of the 2 Pin sockets. I use the "Pinch" not "Pull" method when removing the cables which certainly has kept my IEMs safe and well, without having the need to send in for socket refurbishments. Try that out!
> 
> 
> Ooof! IF there isn't a big rush, wait for May-ish *hints
> ...


Hey Eric, can you say a bit more about the pinch method? Thanks.


----------



## SBranson (Apr 3, 2021)

bluestorm1992 said:


> Hey Eric, can you say a bit more about the pinch method? Thanks.


I probably can't explain it well but you grab the connector as close to the shell of the iem as possible and with as much of the flattish part of your finger and thumb.  As you apply pressure by pinching your fingers together and kind of roll the connector between your fingers away from the iem shell it releases.  There is no "pulling" the iem and connector apart as in not pulling on the shell at all but rather "pushing" the shell away with the meat of your fingers as you pinch the connector.  Does that make sense..?
And no my name is not Eric but I thought I'd chime in.


----------



## bluestorm1992

SBranson said:


> I probably can't explain it well but you grab the connector as close to the shell of the iem as possible and with as much of the flattish part of your finger and thumb.  As you apply pressure by pinching your fingers together and kind of roll the connector away from the iem shell it releases.  There is no "pulling" the iem and connector apart as in not pulling on the shell at all but rather "pushing" the shell away with the meat of your fingers as you pinch the connector.  Does that make sense..?
> And no my name is not Eric but I thought I'd chime in.


I think I got it. Will try this out later. Thank!!


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> Hey Eric, can you say a bit more about the pinch method? Thanks.



Exactly what Branson has articulated! If you can't seems to get ahold of the technique let me know, imma send you a video on messenger come monday.


----------



## Jeffyue

Eric Chong said:


> Exactly what Branson has articulated! If you can't seems to get ahold of the technique let me know, imma send you a video on messenger come monday.


Eric, please send me the video as well. Tks


----------



## Eric Chong

Jeffyue said:


> Eric, please send me the video as well. Tks



I think i have you on Whatsapp yeah? Sure thing, send me a ping on monday to remind please


----------



## korvin12

Can't wait for May, big guns blazing!!!


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> Can't wait for May, big guns blazing!!!



Stress hyperventilating now


----------



## metaljem77

I try not to change cables much. Once I find a great synergy-pairing, I’ll just keep it as it is as much as possible. My bugbear is removing the plug from the DAP socket, 2.5 is a care nightmare. I’m quite clumsy but I swear I try to be mindful much I’ve spent lol!


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> I try not to change cables much



I almost always fail badly at this stage. Lol


----------



## Craftsman1511

What's this I'm seeing? Big guns before May?


----------



## bigbeans (Apr 5, 2021)

Now...just reverse the configuration (ie make a female 4.4mm to male 3.5 hyper short). And I'll buy one!
Every adapter that uses female 4.4mm has a crummy connector. Unless you go custom, manufactures don't use NDICS female connectors.


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> What's this I'm seeing? Big guns before May?



Not the "Big Guns" per se ; But wait for it!  It's actually not much of a surprise by this time...



bigbeans said:


> Now...just reverse the configuration (ie make a female 4.4mm to male 3.5 hyper short). And I'll buy one!
> Every adapter that uses female 4.4mm has a crummy connector. Unless you go custom, manufactures don't use NDICS female connectors.



Indeed! The 4.4mm Female is not only very costly, hard to get bulk supplies, but also large in size, unable to be fitted into our bespoke connectors. Hence, not alot of us wants to work with that


----------



## bluestorm1992

Eric Chong said:


> Not the "Big Guns" per se ; But wait for it!  It's actually not much of a surprise by this time...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed! The 4.4mm Female is not only very costly, hard to get bulk supplies, but also large in size, unable to be fitted into our bespoke connectors. Hence, not alot of us wants to work with that


Eagerly waiting to place my Socrates & Iliad adaptor orders.


----------



## bigbeans

Eric Chong said:


> Not the "Big Guns" per se ; But wait for it!  It's actually not much of a surprise by this time...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed! The 4.4mm Female is not only very costly, hard to get bulk supplies, but also large in size, unable to be fitted into our bespoke connectors. Hence, not alot of us wants to work with that



Ahh fair enough. Well I'll look forward to leather goods someday. Would be funny to imagine in the future "Nice leather accessories, is that Tods?" "Nah, eletech cables "


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> Eagerly waiting to place my Socrates & Iliad adaptor orders.



I thought you had them all wired in 4.4mm? Did you need those adaptors bro? 



bigbeans said:


> Ahh fair enough. Well I'll look forward to leather goods someday. Would be funny to imagine in the future "Nice leather accessories, is that Tods?" "Nah, eletech cables "



Indeed! Hahaha, while we're talking about leather and 4.4mm, yeah we have a ongoing design brief for a leather sleeve for 4.4mm to be given out during shows as gifts. Will post that up when we complete the project


----------



## bluestorm1992

Eric Chong said:


> I thought you had them all wired in 4.4mm? Did you need those adaptors bro?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed! Hahaha, while we're talking about leather and 4.4mm, yeah we have a ongoing design brief for a leather sleeve for 4.4mm to be given out during shows as gifts. Will post that up when we complete the project


Both in 2.5mm!


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> Both in 2.5mm!


Pardon my goldfish memory


----------



## Eric Chong

And....We're ready for the non-surprise and non-revelatory announcement xD


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> And....We're ready for the non-surprise and non-revelatory announcement xD



Swoosh! I've just put in my order for one of each! When when when can we get the shipping out? =P


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Swoosh! I've just put in my order for one of each! When when when can we get the shipping out? =P



That was fast! Order received!

We're a little stretched on the production at the moment and peaking on recent orders. Will check it out and send you a pm on your delivery schedule


----------



## Eric Chong

Quick vote : Which of em is a nicer leather / preferred colour for y'all?


----------



## SBranson

I somewhat prefer the distressed leather as I would less inclined to worry about damaging it over that pristine blue but both are excellent.!


----------



## saltyfr0g

Eric Chong said:


> Quick vote : Which of em is a nicer leather / preferred colour for y'all?



Distressed leather for sure.


----------



## Wyville

SBranson said:


> I somewhat prefer the distressed leather as I would less inclined to worry about damaging it over that pristine blue but both are excellent.!


Same here. Both look great, but personally I quite like something that will "age" nicely over time so to speak.


----------



## metaljem77

Distressed leather! Pls send my ProAdapt in that leather case  thank you


----------



## Eric Chong

Looks like we have a unanimous vote in the distressed leather - I'm asking so i can fine tune our future releases of leather materials to your preferences 



metaljem77 said:


> Pls send my ProAdapt in that leather case


The Iliads comes with the brown while the Socrates / Plato with the blue


----------



## saltyfr0g

Eric Chong said:


> Looks like we have a unanimous vote in the distressed leather - I'm asking so i can fine tune our future releases of leather materials to your preferences
> 
> 
> The Iliads comes with the brown while the Socrates / Plato with the blue


Looks like it pays to be a winner with the Iliad then!! 😂👊🏼🍺


----------



## Deezel177

Eric Chong said:


> Quick vote : Which of em is a nicer leather / preferred colour for y'all?


The one that looks like French toast. 

Jokes aside, I’m actually gonna go against the popular vote and go blue. It’s the one that’s most unlike the cases you’ve already put out. But, both are stunning for sure.


----------



## Layman1

So, just my honest feedback, but for me the blue one looks like a fairly generic cheap case
Sorry @Eric Chong and @Deezel177  

In fairness, I appreciate that seeing a photo of it under a specific set of lighting conditions is not going to give the same impression as experiencing it in real life; the texture, the quality feel, and a different sheen to the leather etc.

But, from what I can see, the brown one wins for me, hands down. I love it!
I'm assuming the brown one is the distressed leather?
Just a suggestion, but maybe it would look even better if you could use happy cows instead?


----------



## twister6 (Apr 7, 2021)

The one on the left, distressed leather, is the one I got with Iliad IC cable. Posted these pics before, here are the close ups again :


----------



## SBranson

Layman1 said:


> ...the brown one is the distressed leather?
> Just a suggestion, but maybe it would look even better if you could use happy cows instead?



Thanks for the chuckle 🤭


----------



## fzman

The blue one would not look good on Alex's infamous reviewer-countertop


----------



## Kimiifrit

My newly acquired elysium+Iliad! 
But I just can't stop myself from thinking about the Plato... Sadly I don't have the Plato on hand anymore.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Eric Chong said:


> Quick vote : Which of em is a nicer leather / preferred colour for y'all?


Brown, distressed leather - classic look!


----------



## SBranson

Kimiifrit said:


> My newly acquired elysium+Iliad!
> But I just can't stop myself from thinking about the Plato... Sadly I don't have the Plato on hand anymore.



Beautiful!
Wish you lived nearby, I would love to compare the Elysium/Iliad to my Elysium/Plato combination.


----------



## Eric Chong

I hear y'all ! Looks like the Classic Leather in distressed look won by a fair margin, but the color scheme matters too! 




Layman1 said:


> the blue one looks like a fairly generic cheap case


Ouch! In fact the Blue's leather cost is quite a fair bit higher than the Classic. Using first layer of premium calf for that Blue. More well oiled and soft to touch. 



twister6 said:


> The one on the left, distressed leather, is the one I got with Iliad IC cable. Posted these pics before, here are the close ups again :


Heh! Hope you're enjoying it with the C9!



Kimiifrit said:


> My newly acquired elysium+Iliad!
> But I just can't stop myself from thinking about the Plato... Sadly I don't have the Plato on hand anymore.


Oof! Are we getting a Ely/Iliad camp to convert over to Ely/Plato?


----------



## SBranson

Eric Chong said:


> Ouch! In fact the Blue's leather cost is quite a fair bit higher than the Classic. Using first layer of premium calf for that Blue. More well oiled and soft to touch.



I work with leather and I was thinking the blue one actually looks like better quality leather but somehow I still enjoy the natural look of the distressed leather.


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> I work with leather ..



Which reminds me, i can't not do a shoutout for you :  @SBranson makes such amazing knives and blades. If you guys are interested or a collector, ping him up!  I was completely mesmerized by the photos he posted up.


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> Which reminds me, i can't not do a shoutout for you :  @SBranson makes such amazing knives and blades. If you guys are interested or a collector, ping him up!  I was completely mesmerized by the photos he posted up.


Ohh really? 
I started getting interested in them recently, although it's hard to do as a hobby in the UK with our super-restrictive laws.
But I've seen some from Spartan Blades, Kizer and Rockstead that have made me drool.
No idea if these are regarded as good brands or not; feel free to PM me on the topic, as I wouldn't want to draw attention away from Eletech's own craftsmanship here  

For the record, I just want to add that I was judging the blue leather case purely on the basis of a photo and some poor experiences previously with other companies.
I've no doubt it would be a very different experience in real life.
Based on my experiences with Eletech thus far, I don't think they would be capable of releasing a poor-quality product even if they tried (@Eric Chong don't be like "hold my beer" now lol)


----------



## bigbeans

I'm thinking about getting a cable for the Traillii, the PW Audio cable just has to many niggles (note: microphonic) for me to fully enjoy my experience with them. I'm thinking about Eletech. Since the bundled Traillii cable is copper based, would Socrates make the most sense?

I already have a Socrates with Legend X, it's a home run.


----------



## bluestorm1992

bigbeans said:


> I'm thinking about getting a cable for the Traillii, the PW Audio cable just has to many niggles (note: microphonic) for me to fully enjoy my experience with them. I'm thinking about Eletech. Since the bundled Traillii cable is copper based, would Socrates make the most sense?
> 
> I already have a Socrates with Legend X, it's a home run.


What's your experience with Socrates + Traillii?

For a potential upgrade, my experience has been that Iliad seems to be the perfect blend of Socrates and Plato. It has the silver clarity but not to an extent that would overdo it. The improved textures brought by it are also quite appealing.


----------



## aaf evo

bigbeans said:


> I'm thinking about getting a cable for the Traillii, the PW Audio cable just has to many niggles (note: microphonic) for me to fully enjoy my experience with them. I'm thinking about Eletech. Since the bundled Traillii cable is copper based, would Socrates make the most sense?
> 
> I already have a Socrates with Legend X, it's a home run.



Stick it on the traillii and see how it goes?


----------



## bigbeans

Ah right, didn't occur to me to do that lol. Where is my head at...


----------



## saltyfr0g

Has anyone here had Eletech swap out their cable connectors? I’m curious the cost going from 2.5 or 3.5 to 4.4. Thanks.


----------



## Eric Chong

Layman1 said:


> Ohh really?
> I started getting interested in them recently, although it's hard to do as a hobby in the UK with our super-restrictive laws.
> But I've seen some from Spartan Blades, Kizer and Rockstead that have made me drool.
> No idea if these are regarded as good brands or not; feel free to PM me on the topic, as I wouldn't want to draw attention away from Eletech's own craftsmanship here
> ...


Indeed! You guys should get in touch. I would have ordered some blades for collection if not for the laws in SG disallowing that.

No worries on the case hahaha!  It's all in good fun. Im not gonna "hold my beer" with you, but im definitely gonna do a "Lets drink beer" in London Canjam with ya 

Meanwhile, wait till you see the Purple Case..... =X



bigbeans said:


> I'm thinking about getting a cable for the Traillii, the PW Audio cable just has to many niggles (note: microphonic) for me to fully enjoy my experience with them. I'm thinking about Eletech. Since the bundled Traillii cable is copper based, would Socrates make the most sense?
> 
> I already have a Socrates with Legend X, it's a home run.


How's the Socrates pairing with the Traillii? Perhaps share what you like / dislike about that pairing and we'll be able to see if Iliad's a good fit.


----------



## bigbeans

Eric Chong said:


> Indeed! You guys should get in touch. I would have ordered some blades for collection if not for the laws in SG disallowing that.
> 
> No worries on the case hahaha!  It's all in good fun. Im not gonna "hold my beer" with you, but im definitely gonna do a "Lets drink beer" in London Canjam with ya
> 
> ...


Thanks! Will do some listening tommorrow. Currently recovering from Johnson and Johnson vaccine side effects. Can’t wait to head out and do things soon.


----------



## Eric Chong

bigbeans said:


> Thanks! Will do some listening tommorrow. Currently recovering from Johnson and Johnson vaccine side effects. Can’t wait to head out and do things soon.



Oh man, i hope you feel better soon! And congrats on getting vaccinated so soon. Im still waiting for my turn =/


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> Which reminds me, i can't not do a shoutout for you :  @SBranson makes such amazing knives and blades. If you guys are interested or a collector, ping him up!  I was completely mesmerized by the photos he posted up.


Eric just being a good guy trying to get us into another hobby. 

I'm surpised Stuart hasn't mentioned that here. The intersection of audio and bladed things mhmmm.


----------



## SBranson

KuroKitsu said:


> Eric just being a good guy trying to get us into another hobby.
> 
> I'm surpised Stuart hasn't mentioned that here. The intersection of audio and bladed things mhmmm.



Will trade sword for Iliad...  and Odin... ha ha


----------



## SBranson

Just ordered a Plato pigtail.. Eletech is my new addiction...


----------



## KuroKitsu

SBranson said:


> Will trade sword for Iliad...  and Odin... ha ha


Ask Eric if you can send him some damascus pattern and make cables with that as hardware


----------



## bigbeans (Apr 9, 2021)

Well...comparison between Socrates and PWAudio has been done. This took about one hour. I could've done more extensive comparison, but still bouncing back from JJ vaccine and to be honest I wanted to enjoy my listening session, which I did. This audio journey made me take a trip down memory lane, so if @Eric Chong will humor me, I'll draw on some keystone audiophile moments I've had over the past year that has led me to this moment.

Test Music
Tested with...yes anime music! 



I have a high quality version of this in my library, which is essentially Beethoven Violin Sonata No 09 Kreutzer, First Movement. Yes, I do have DSD Classical music (analog master tape transfers), however this particular song can evoke strong emotion IF the system is just right.

Test Equipment 
Hiby R8, 4.4mm, Medium Gain.

_Preamble_
I recently put together an audio system last year during COVID. I auditioned several 'almost flagship' speakers from brands including Sonus Faber, ATC, Focal, Wilson Audio, Bowers and Wilkins, JBL Everest, McIntosh etc.. This took 2-3 weeks of solid auditioning, and this track was one of the 5 I used for the demo process. This track incorporates piano and violin just perfectly imho and allows me to gauge how instrument texture, decay, tonality, extension and bass is rendered. Having played piano for nearly 10 years, I have some familiarity with how piano should sound through and whether a speaker is adding unnecessary or distracting coloration to the rendering.
I won't get into how different speakers played out as this is a headfi forum and not WhatsBestForum. What I will say is this track can reveal mismatch of speaker tuning, equipment chain and cabinet resonance. Some brands fell flat to the ground, some held their weight. But one...soared above expectations and dominated over everything else like the apex predator it was. That was Wilson Audio. This is my reference house sound going forward. Some of you may be familiar with Wilson Audio's house tuning and this will provide context with how I prefer my gear to be voiced.




_Traillii+PWAudio (listened to first) for 10 minutes_
Whenever I listen to this combo, I am constantly reminded I am listening to a world class IEM system. The sweetness of violins gives more pleasure than any caramel I've ever tasted. You can hear the instrument speaking practically, and I emphasize everything is effortless. You can hear the the verticality of the recording space, sense of space is tremendous. This is not just listening to music, you are experiencing it. Bass is perfection. I can't really say more than this.
Then I turn my head and microphonics takes me out of the recording. 



_Traillii+Socrates 10 minutes_
I was puzzled when I listened to the track the first time. The synergy of LX and Socrates was first class, so I expected some of it rub off here. This wasn't the case. The diabetic inducing sweetness and attack of the violin wasn't nearly as good. Dare I say the instruments had a slight bloat, slightly thicker? The overall tone was darker as well. The bass if anything was over emphasized, especially on the piano. The airiness between notes was still there, but harder to seek out. This reminded me of an amplifier mismatch for speakers, perhaps adding tubes to a speaker that needed something faster. While the microphonics was greatly diminished compared to PWAudio, the shift in presentation just threw me off. Instead of being in the room, I was peering through a window.

Throughout my session I did switch back and forth. Toward the 40 minute mark I was getting fatigued trying to discern differences in the transients, so I took a break. I finished with a 5 minute session from each cable before stopping. This session confused me because to my knowledge PW Audio uses copper. Socrates uses copper. Both very high quality, so I expected more subtle similarities than differences. Instead, I felt wanting for more...

I'm not sure how Rao tuned the PWAudio cable so well with this IEM, but clearly synergy is at play here. It seems the stock Traillii cable will stay on for now.


----------



## bluestorm1992

bigbeans said:


> Well...comparison between Socrates and PWAudio has been done. This took about one hour. I could've done more extensive comparison, but still bouncing back from JJ vaccine and to be honest I wanted to enjoy my listening session, which I did. This audio journey made me take a trip down memory lane, so if @Eric Chong will humor me, I'll draw on some keystone audiophile moments I've had over the past year that has led me to this moment.
> 
> Test Music
> Tested with...yes anime music!
> ...



Nice write up buddy. The difference between different copper cables also puzzled me. For my Gae Bolg, it sounded balanced and nice with Prudence, but WAY too mid-focused with Socrates after some listening sessions. I am aware that the Prudence is a silver-plated cable, but this contrast still demonstrates that different copper-based cables can still sound quite differently.

I suspect Plato would not be too good with Traillii either as the difference between silver and copper cables is even larger. Will test out Iliad + Traillii when I get the Traillii soon.


----------



## bigbeans

bluestorm1992 said:


> Nice write up buddy. The difference between different copper cables also puzzled me. For my Gae Bolg, it sounded balanced and nice with Prudence, but WAY too mid-focused with Socrates after some listening sessions. I am aware that the Prudence is a silver-plated cable, but this contrast still demonstrates that different copper-based cables can still sound quite differently.
> 
> I suspect Plato would not be too good with Traillii either as the difference between silver and copper cables is even larger. Will test out Iliad + Traillii when I get the Traillii soon.


Cheers! I am eagerly looking forward to your write up on Traillii + Iliad. If it works out, I will likely go for that.


----------



## SBranson

If you haven’t heard the Plato, it’s not like any other silver cable I’ve heard.  It has none of the etch or thinness of others.  It’s purely clear and smooth at the same time.  I wouldn’t judge it based on what it’s made of.. just like the Cardas copper in the PW line isn’t the typical “copper” sound.


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> Ask Eric if you can send him some damascus pattern and make cables with that as hardware



Aha! I've been thinking about that damascus pattern and detailing, but it would not be an easy feat to have them on IEM cables components. *Deep in thoughts*



bigbeans said:


> Well...comparison between Socrates and PWAudio has been done. This took about one hour. I could've done more extensive comparison, but still bouncing back from JJ vaccine and to be honest I wanted to enjoy my listening session, which I did. This audio journey made me take a trip down memory lane, so if @Eric Chong will humor me, I'll draw on some keystone audiophile moments I've had over the past year that has led me to this moment.
> 
> Test Music
> Tested with...yes anime music!
> ...



Loving your detailed write up! 

Sounds like the Socrates is of incompatible synergy. From what i've been hearing of the Trailli - I have an better idea than Iliad. But the idea will come in May.... =X


----------



## Craftsman1511

bluestorm1992 said:


> Will test out Iliad + Traillii when I get the Traillii soon.



Im eagerly awaiting your impressions on this pair up too! Im currently contemplating a Traillii and wondering if the Iliad would synergize well.


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Apr 12, 2021)

Craftsman1511 said:


> Im eagerly awaiting your impressions on this pair up too! Im currently contemplating a Traillii and wondering if the Iliad would synergize well.


Will do! But it will take me a while to get the bird (in July). My current intuition is that Iliad would be a nice pairing since it is quite balanced and seems to excel in enhancing the technical performance of the IEM (such as clarity and soundstage) instead of changing tuning.

Most importantly, I got zero microphonic from Socrates and Iliad.


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> get the bird



Go get that bird! ..


----------



## tawmizzzz

bluestorm1992 said:


> Will do! But it will take me a while to get the bird (in July). My current intuition is that Iliad would be a nice pairing since it is quite balanced and seems to excel in enhancing the technical performance of the IEM (such as clarity and soundstage) instead of changing tuning.
> 
> Most importantly, I got zero microphonic from Socrates and Iliad.


Definitely curious how Iliad plays with Bird. 1960 microphonics are okay when I am at home, but for office-use, would be nice to have a backup option that plays nicely with the sound signature as well as ergonomics.


----------



## Jayden

I have a question : Im currently using the 64Nio. Which Eletech cable pairs well with it?


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> I have a question : Im currently using the 64Nio. Which Eletech cable pairs well with it?



I think i would go for Socrates~ Would make for a great pairing


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> I have a question : Im currently using the 64Nio. Which Eletech cable pairs well with it?



I previously paired the Nio with Socrates and loved it. Sold the Nio though, been consolidating fund for "The Bird" xP


----------



## Jayden

Craftsman1511 said:


> I previously paired the Nio with Socrates and loved it. Sold the Nio though, been consolidating fund for "The Bird" xP


Thanks! If i were to push my budget a little, would the Plato be a better fit?


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> Thanks! If i were to push my budget a little, would the Plato be a better fit?


I've unfortunately not tried that configuration while the Nio was in my hands. 

I may be wrong but i dont foresee that pairing going well though. I've only seen some measures of success with spc or copper based cables on the Nio


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> I've unfortunately not tried that configuration while the Nio was in my hands.
> 
> I may be wrong but i dont foresee that pairing going well though. I've only seen some measures of success with spc or copper based cables on the Nio



I agree, Plato may not be the best for Nio


----------



## SBranson (Apr 16, 2021)

My Prudence has been shipped!  Should arrive next Wed..  looking forward to it and comparing it to my Plato.


----------



## saltyfr0g

4.4mm 2-pin Socrates in route. Looking forward to seeing how my ears like it!!


----------



## NovaFlyer

saltyfr0g said:


> 4.4mm 2-pin Socrates in route. Looking forward to seeing how my ears like it!!


As well as your LX collection...I hear it pairs very well with the LX.


----------



## Kiats

I was browsing a website this evening where MCXX to FitEar was being advertised. Which jogged my memory. I had ordered one myself some time back. So rummaged around and found it. I've put it on the MCXX connectors of my Plato.

I'm listening to QQMusic off my FitEar 335DWSR with the Plato. Well, lest there be any doubt, the Plato is great with the 335DWSR. The transparency of the Plato is a good match.


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> My Prudence has been shipped!  Should arrive next Wed..  looking forward to it and comparing it to my Plato.



Looking forward to your feedback & comparisons!  I still owe you another shipment, will get that out soon 



saltyfr0g said:


> 4.4mm 2-pin Socrates in route. Looking forward to seeing how my ears like it!!



Congratulations and welcome to the #Fam! Looking forward to your feedbacks


----------



## saltyfr0g

Eric Chong said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the #Fam! Looking forward to your feedbacks


Looks like I’ll have it today (Monday)!! 
Can’t wait to connect them to my LX!!


----------



## Eric Chong

saltyfr0g said:


> Looks like I’ll have it today (Monday)!!
> Can’t wait to connect them to my LX!!



Oof! LX and Socrates, you have a party on your hands xD


----------



## saltyfr0g

Eric Chong said:


> Oof! LX and Socrates, you have a party on your hands xD


More like on my ears!! 😏


----------



## Jayden

saltyfr0g said:


> 4.4mm 2-pin Socrates in route. Looking forward to seeing how my ears like it!!


Just placed an order for my Socrates too! Looking forward to see how it changes my Nio


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Just placed an order for my Socrates too! Looking forward to see how it changes my Nio



Welcome to the #Fam~! Let me pick an awesome Socrates case for ya


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Welcome to the #Fam~! Let me pick an awesome Socrates case for ya



Incidentally, when Socrates first came out, there were lotsa folks who were tempted to get the Socrates just to get the case. 😆


----------



## Craftsman1511

Kiats said:


> Incidentally, when Socrates first came out, there were lotsa folks who were tempted to get the Socrates just to get the case. 😆



Guilty as charged! xD


----------



## Kiats

Heheh! Well, now that Socrates keeps getting mentioned, I pulled out my Socrates and have it paired with the FitEar 335DWSR. Very euphonic and mellow.  It used to be that in respect of the FitEar 335DW, the conventional wisdom is that you needed a silver cable. However, that seems certainly not true post the SR mod.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Kiats said:


> Incidentally, when Socrates first came out, there were lotsa folks who were tempted to get the Socrates just to get the case. 😆


I'm still trying to get just the case. So imagine how happy I was to hear Eric was working on accessories.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Heheh! Well, now that Socrates keeps getting mentioned, I pulled out my Socrates and have it paired with the FitEar 335DWSR. Very euphonic and mellow.  It used to be that in respect of the FitEar 335DW, the conventional wisdom is that you needed a silver cable. However, that seems certainly not true post the SR mod.



Ohh! I didnt know the SR mod made such a significant difference!



KuroKitsu said:


> I'm still trying to get just the case. So imagine how happy I was to hear Eric was working on accessories.



I love accessories man, hell "Cables" are also accessories too , kinda. So yeah i've been looking into developing a line of em'!


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Ohh! I didnt know the SR mod made such a significant difference!


I think it was because the DW used to bleed into the mids. So now with the trebles extension from the SR mod, it is a much more balanced sound. If you thought the MH334 was excellent, wait til you try the MH334SR... I was at Jaben SG to pick up my 335DWSR and made the mistake of asking to try the 334SR... well, I have that too now.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> I think it was because the DW used to bleed into the mids. So now with the trebles extension from the SR mod, it is a much more balanced sound. If you thought the MH334 was excellent, wait til you try the MH334SR... I was at Jaben SG to pick up my 335DWSR and made the mistake of asking to try the 334SR... well, I have that too now.



Oh yes, the old 335DW have a bloated mids with lows bleeding into it. I've not tested the SR mod and i suspect i never will ; I completely know how poisonous the Jaben store is, Im making a point to try to not enter the store. People cannot walk in and leave empty handed! It's jinxed!


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Oh yes, the old 335DW have a bloated mids with lows bleeding into it. I've not tested the SR mod and i suspect i never will ; I completely know how poisonous the Jaben store is, Im making a point to try to not enter the store. People cannot walk in and leave empty handed! It's jinxed!



Haha! MH 335DW basically needs a first class silver cable to give it structure. That’s why I picked up the Tralucent Uber cable from Gavin all those years ago now. Yes, that would be wise. The SR mods are very good. For the longest time I held out cos I did enjoy my 335DW and did not want to have to wait for one new one to be done which then had to be sent back to Fitear for modding. Once it the 335DWSR was available as one complete order, i went for it! Haha! I usually don’t. Cos FitEar has my ear impressions for both the trad range and the range post Air and Titan. So, I usually just order and Jaben SG would send it across to me. 

Just happened I was flying back into Singapore and made a pit stop at Jaben to pick the 335DWSR up. Heheh! That is one of the rare times I get to visit stores and stay a while... I actually didn’t realise that there was a MH334SR. if not, I would have ordered both at the same time. Like I did for the DC and EST customs. 🙊

Well, @Eric Chong, you have known me for more than a decade and since when have I ever done anything in half measures? 😆


----------



## SBranson (Apr 21, 2021)

Wednesday came on a Tuesday this week so my Prudence arrived a day early!  Nice!!

I took pictures of the “unboxing”. First up was this really cool black bubble pack. “Space Age!”   I was careful opening it because I want to save it .. ha




For an “entry level” cable I really love the drawer style box.  Really gives this a premium feel and the name in the label is a really nice touch






The cable itself is beautiful and looks very similar to my Plato except for the colour difference of the plug and splitter. It’s a bit more rubbery in feel and it’s nice and supple.


I’ll do some more listening tonight at bed time but I hooked up my EE Bravado Mk2 and listened to a bit of some of Nils Frahm’s recent live album.  I had been using the Elysium stock cable up until now and though these are probably pretty similar in quality and both SPC I really noticed the 3 dimensional placement of sounds.


This is the song I was listening to and it is basically a solo piano but there’s a bunch of sounds of a bottle being clinked or knocked over. They were always quite clear but like with the Plato, the three dimensional placement is uncanny. Then there’s a cough and there’s such precision in depth. I guess it’s the depth that is most noticeably improved just on an initial listen. I think the VE stock cable might be a bit brighter but the Prudence is brand new so I will use it at work with my UM3DT to break it in and then re-evaluate.



This album cover aptly describes how I feel about my new cable, thanks Eric and crew at Eletech.  I love it.  My only wish would be a simple o-ring for a chin slider but I had the idea to use an ear tip in a size I never use.. problem solved..  😜

And a closing photo of my growing Eletech family..  Elysium/Plato and Bravado Mk2/Prudence



PS:  I included the knife in the photos as it’s one I just completed after having to take a year off..


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> Wednesday came on a Tuesday this week so my Prudence arrived a day early!  Nice!!
> 
> I took pictures of the “unboxing”. First up was this really cool black bubble pack. “Space Age!”   I was careful opening it because I want to save it .. ha
> 
> ...



Such a beautiful letter opener!  Thank you for sharing the unboxing experience and the initial impressions! Hope you liked it! 

Looking forward to hear more of the synergy when it's run in


----------



## Craftsman1511

Anybody eyeing / heard the Mason FS?  Wondering if my collection of Eletech would pair well with it


----------



## bluestorm1992

Craftsman1511 said:


> Anybody eyeing / heard the Mason FS?  Wondering if my collection of Eletech would pair well with it


I pre-order one.  Will report how Iliad pairs with it.


----------



## mvvRAZ

bluestorm1992 said:


> I pre-order one.  Will report how Iliad pairs with it.


Hardcore... do let us know how that fares!


----------



## Craftsman1511

bluestorm1992 said:


> I pre-order one.  Will report how Iliad pairs with it.


Woah, you get almost every one of the good ones


----------



## tawmizzzz (Apr 22, 2021)

Hey all, I've had the pleasure of getting another chance to demo the Iliad against some of my gear, and wanted to share the impressions for what they're worth. Thanks @bluestorm1992 !


*Oriolus Traillii: *Iliad vs. 1960 4W



Let me preface this by stating that the stock cable that comes with Traillii is specifically tailored and tuned for the bird, so I am not looking for a cable to synergize "better"- but rather, be comparable while being free of microphonics. I have no issue with the 1960 microphonics when stationary, but having a supple, non-noisy alternative when on-the-go is increasingly becoming a goal of mine.

In terms of sound quality, the sound is rather similar to the 1960, although there are a few subtle differences:

-Iliad's soundstage is a bit narrower in width and depth.
-Iliad is overall a smoother and more laid-back presentation. It comes off a bit less "dynamics" with softer transients, better suited for more chill-n-vibe.
-4W 1960's bass is a bit more visceral, with slightly richer and thicker notes in the midrange. It also has a touch more "wetness" in the midrange versus the Iliad's laid-back and softer notes.

So yes there is a bit of a synergy gap. But for those who want a generally similar tonality while prioritizing ergonomics and comfort, I'd say the pairing is very solid. Iliad clearly wins in comfort, suppleness, aesthetics and microphonics.

*Infinity Mk2:* Iliad vs. Stock Rhapsodio Premium Copper Cable

The Iliad maintains strong air and space with the Infinity, with a rich, emotional upper-mids focused presentation. However, it does add a bit of extra brightness into the upper-mids and lower treble, pushing the Infinity more into fatiguing territory. Iliad does add a bit more naturalness to the sound versus the stock cable's slight coloration.

All in all, good pairing depending on tastes. The extra brightness can be remedied with a warmer DAP I imagine, but otherwise, this could be an excellent option for treble-heads.


*Aure Elixir: *Iliad vs. Null Audio AAW Thera 8-Wire Silver




_Best for last_. Man, this synergy is incredible. First off, Elixir is definitely slept on as a hybrid in the sub $2k range, easily competing with the LX/LXSE/Z1R/Nio/Trios.

What Iliad does Elixir is what I recall Iliad doing for Elysium-optimizing the true, sweet potential of its partner. Immediately there is a smooth glow to the notes, adding a bit more excitement to the music. Elixir's soundstage width was already large, but Iliad helped with the depth and imaging.  Iliad also brings the mids forward with a bit more wetness, which helps with engagement. Bass is clear, tight, with a nice balance of midbass and subbass. The overall sound is engaging, with strong bass and balance.




Excited to see what Eletech has in store for the future!


----------



## bluestorm1992

tawmizzzz said:


> Hey all, I've had the pleasure of getting another chance to demo the Iliad against some of my gear, and wanted to share the impressions for what they're worth. Thanks @bluestorm1992 !
> 
> 
> *Oriolus Traillii: *Iliad vs. 1960 4W
> ...


Nice write up man! Glad to see that Iliad seems to pair well with all these TOTL IEMs.


----------



## Eric Chong

tawmizzzz said:


> Hey all, I've had the pleasure of getting another chance to demo the Iliad against some of my gear, and wanted to share the impressions for what they're worth. Thanks @bluestorm1992 !
> 
> 
> *Oriolus Traillii: *Iliad vs. 1960 4W
> ...



Thanks for sharing the impressions bud' Nice pictures too! Do you have any impressions / review on the Trailli posted somewhere? Would love to have a read on that!


----------



## tawmizzzz (Apr 23, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks for sharing the impressions bud' Nice pictures too! Do you have any impressions / review on the Trailli posted somewhere? Would love to have a read on that!


Thanks Eric!

Indeed I do! Please find the link to the mini review posted below 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ori...id-iem-discussion-thread.956460/post-16273637


----------



## Eric Chong

tawmizzzz said:


> Thanks Eric!
> 
> Indeed I do! Please find the link to the mini review posted below
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ori...id-iem-discussion-thread.956460/post-16273637



Awesome! I'll head over for a read. I've been sucking up reviews like a sponge since shows were being cancelled everywhere. Sorry for being such a "sponge" lol


----------



## twister6 (Apr 23, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> Awesome! I'll head over for a read. I've been sucking up reviews like a sponge since shows were being cancelled everywhere. Sorry for being such a "sponge" lol



Oh, you asked for it


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> Oh, you asked for it



I knew this was coming LOL


----------



## Wyville

twister6 said:


> Oh, you asked for it


----------



## SBranson (Apr 23, 2021)

Is it wrong to want more cables than I have iems?  Now that I have the Plato and Prudence, I’m just so curious about the Iliad and the Socrates.  I don’t suppose anyone has heard the Socrates with the EE Bravado Mk2? 

I’ve been using the Prudence at work on my UM 3DT and I keep getting caught off guard by music just catching my attention more than usual.  I’m sure the bass has really improved and there are sounds that I sometimes mistake for happening out in the “real world”.
I fear that it might have found a permanent home on the 3DT.  I found an o-ring at an automotive supply that works perfectly as a chin slider and this cable is just perfect in sound and ergonomics.
I’m thinking maybe I should get a Socrates for the Bravado 2..?.


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> Is it wrong to want more cables than I have iems?



That.... seems to be the problem that plague Eletech's community. I must be doing something right.... or insanely wrong =X


----------



## bluestorm1992

Eric Chong said:


> That.... seems to be the problem that plague Eletech's community. I must be doing something right.... or insanely wrong =X


The new flagship... please come sooner!!!


----------



## SBranson (Apr 24, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> That.... seems to be the problem that plague Eletech's community. I must be doing something right.... or insanely wrong =X



Definitely something right..  My curiosity isn't about something lacking in what I have, rather it's an excitement about what each cable might bring.
As much as I love my Plato/Elysium set up, I'm a little more smitten by the Prudence at the moment because with the UM 3DT, it gets way more use as I listen at work..  The Plato only gets used in the evening for a relatively short amount of time, where the Prudence is used for many hours every day....
So far, that 3 dimensional accuracy of the imaging is carrying over from the Plato to the Prudence so I'm very interested to hear what the other "flavours" bring to the music.


----------



## Jayden

SBranson said:


> Definitely something right..  My curiosity isn't about something lacking in what I have, rather it's an excitement about what each cable might bring.
> As much as I love my Plato/Elysium set up, I'm a little more smitten by the Prudence at the moment because with the UM 3DT, it gets way more use as I listen at work..  The Plato only gets used in the evening for a relatively short amount of time, where the Prudence is used for many hours every day....
> So far, that 3 dimensional accuracy of the imaging is carrying over from the Plato to the Prudence so I'm very interested to hear what the other "flavours" bring to the music.


Likewise, my interest has been piqued after getting ahold of the Socrates. Absolutely loved the pairing of it with 64 Nio. The thing is, I'm half regretting my half measures and not jumping straight into the Iliad wagon. Not because the Socrates isn't sufficient but I'm curious what the other Eletech's bring to the table. Such incredible craftsmanship i don't mind getting another despite the lack of many IEMs to pair..

On a side note, did anyone manage to get Eric during the weekends? He usually replies really fast but I was excitedly discussing an Iliad with him to no avail.


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> did anyone manage to get Eric during the weekends



Don't know if you're one Eric's messenger, he's super responsive there and I hear most of us chat with him there on a daily basis. He's also usually away from Head-Fi during weekends, the guy needs some rest! 

Besides, i also hear he has a major celebratory event coming up in his personal life so he might be away for a little while, don't know if that has commenced yet.?


----------



## Eric Chong

Im here im here!  







Indeed, i have some errands to run during the weekends and is less active on HeadFi. We're currently in peak phase in preparation of something that is to come soon! I'll still be reachable via DMs / Messenger


----------



## metaljem77

Ooh, Eric, pray do share, what is your major celebratory event?


----------



## Kiats (Apr 27, 2021)

enjoying the FitEar MH335DWSR with Socrates off the Shanling M30, tube output, Low gain, SRC to 24/384. Streaming QQMusic. Such a luscious and liquid experience!


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Ooh, Eric, pray do share, what is your major celebratory event?


Oh. Hahaha, i have my own wedding to show up for =X Quite a bit of preparatory works to be done and errands to be settled after ~ hence i may be less active than usual during this period.... but still contactable nonetheless, just a little sluggish on response. Pardon me!



Kiats said:


> enjoying the FitEar MH335DWSR with Socrates off the Cayin M30, tube output, Low gain, SRC to 24/384. Streaming QQMusic. Such a luscious and liquid experience!



Oof! I said it in our whatsapp chat and i’ll say it again ~ the 2 circle window glows are looking sick!

The Shanling M30 is looking real good and i hear that it’s really light too. Too much temptation these days...


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Oh. Hahaha, i have my own wedding to show up for =X Quite a bit of preparatory works to be done and errands to be settled after ~ hence i may be less active than usual during this period.... but still contactable nonetheless, just a little sluggish on response. Pardon me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed! I was listening to the Fitear DC with the Ilaid yesterday evening. So so addictive... The good looks don’t hurt either...


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Indeed! I was listening to the Fitear DC with the Ilaid yesterday evening. So so addictive... The good looks don’t hurt either...



Kinda reminds me of the Chord Hugo but done with their own flair. Now imagine the 2 windows shows a warm glowing tube. My god..


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Kinda reminds me of the Chord Hugo but done with their own flair. Now imagine the 2 windows shows a warm glowing tube. My god..


Haha! I am afraid all you have is the green glow of the nutubes from the side as in the top photo.


----------



## Deezel177

Eric Chong said:


> Kinda reminds me of the Chord Hugo but done with their own flair. Now imagine the 2 windows shows a warm glowing tube. My god..


That’s Woo Audio’s territory.  ALO used to run that scene too, but it looks like Ken Ball and co. have shifted all their attention to Campfire for the time being.


----------



## Eric Chong

Deezel177 said:


> That’s Woo Audio’s territory.  ALO used to run that scene too, but it looks like Ken Ball and co. have shifted all their attention to Campfire for the time being.


Indeed they have... i sometimes miss the old days. Actually i saw some photos of the Phatlab tube amps recently, certainly seems vintage enough


----------



## Kiats (Apr 27, 2021)

Like these? You all might recognise the lovely Iliad too.


----------



## aaf evo

@Eric Chong what IC would you recommend for the C9?


----------



## bluestorm1992 (Apr 27, 2021)

aaf evo said:


> @Eric Chong what IC would you recommend for the C9?


If you don’t mind, I will jump in to provide some of my experience. 

I have both Plato and Iliad IC. Both are non-grounded and both work great. If I remember correctly, Alex @twister6 concluded that his 6-wired grounded Iliad IC has a noticeable impact of making the imaging more 3D. However, doing the non-grounded version may provide you with a better protection if you accidentally short the devices. So this seems to be a trade-off between SQ and protection.

Between Plato and Iliad, I actually slightly prefer Plato as I find it to increase the clarity of the sound while adding a touch of sweet to the mids. Iliad seems to excel in the 3D imaging and textures. So this comes down to a personal preference.


----------



## Eric Chong

aaf evo said:


> @Eric Chong what IC would you recommend for the C9?



Coincidentally i just had a whatsapp chat with a friend yesterday about this ; I'll paste it here :

I find the GND ones fare much better for 4.4mm-4.4mm interconnects. Very much cleaner and details saturation are on a higher scale as well. While i generally can't pick between Plato / Iliad for it - 

I find the Plato clean, and brings our fine details while enhancing the mids clarity. Lows are bolstered with tightness. The Iliad though does something rather unexpected. I hear the general 3 frequencies rather unchanged ; But the imaging is much more surreal and airy.

Essentially i concur with @bluestorm1992 on that its more of a preference.


----------



## SBranson

Man..,  “surreal and airy”..  I’m having trouble imagining the differences between the Plato and Iliad.  I guess there’s no option other than to try the Iliad...


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> Man..,  “surreal and airy”..  I’m having trouble imagining the differences between the Plato and Iliad.  I guess there’s no option other than to try the Iliad...



The Interconnects perform slightly differently from the IEM cable (puzzles me too). But yeah, you should definitely try it ; Im trying to see if i can make it to SoCal / NYC Canjams


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> The Interconnects perform slightly differently from the IEM cable (puzzles me too). But yeah, you should definitely try it ; Im trying to see if i can make it to SoCal / NYC Canjams



Maybe due to impedance difference.  If you look at IC with 2x 4.4mm plugs, you have end to end bigger contact area thus impedance will be lower, versus cable with 2pin to 4.4mm.  Of course, we could be splitting hairs 

Hopefully, CanJam NYC will happen next year.  High End Munich '21 show just got canceled (September) and moved to May of next year.


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> Maybe due to impedance difference.  If you look at IC with 2x 4.4mm plugs, you have end to end bigger contact area thus impedance will be lower, versus cable with 2pin to 4.4mm.  Of course, we could be splitting hairs
> 
> Hopefully, CanJam NYC will happen next year.  High End Munich '21 show just got canceled (September) and moved to May of next year.



That or the length of cable altogether. Or else, synergy with the amp input circuitry.

Im pretty convince NYC is happening. Please let me be right, i cant take being grounded no more =\


----------



## Jayden

Iliad on the way! Im excited! Can't wait to hear how it performs with the Nio. Also looking for another TOTL IEM to possibly pair with the Iliad. What IEM are your iliads on?


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> Iliad on the way! Im excited! Can't wait to hear how it performs with the Nio. Also looking for another TOTL IEM to possibly pair with the Iliad. What IEM are your iliads on?



I cycle through my IEMs pretty fast. I was on Iliad / Thummim, loved the combination. I moved to Iliad Sultan and i think the synergy is pretty good over there. 

Im looking to add Trailli into my collection; Will post some impressions here!


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> Iliad on the way! Im excited! Can't wait to hear how it performs with the Nio. Also looking for another TOTL IEM to possibly pair with the Iliad. What IEM are your iliads on?



My Ilaid has spent time with FitEar Titan, MH335DWSR, EST and DC. All are wonderful. Whilst i do love the Plato for its pristine sonics and being so true to the source, the Iliad is special. Think of it as sonic fairy dust - everything is that much more musical and enjoyable. 

I was listening to my MH335DWSR/Iliad the other night out of the Shanling M30 and I had to ping @Eric Chong to tell him how out of the world the synergy was.


----------



## Jayden

Kiats said:


> everything is that much more musical and enjoyable.



Now you're getting me super psyched !


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Now you're getting me super psyched !


Hold on for a lil bit! It's one more week till the Iliad arrives


----------



## Kiats

It is a strange kind of day in Singapore. Hot and humid; thunderstorm; hot and humid again. But see what came today? 

Thanks @Eric Chong ! 🙏


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> It is a strange kind of day in Singapore. Hot and humid; thunderstorm; hot and humid again. But see what came today?
> 
> Thanks @Eric Chong ! 🙏



Enjoyy! Looking forward to the impressions


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Enjoyy! Looking forward to the impressions


Absolutely! Let me charge up the C9 and Chimera.

in the meantime some more photos. As I said, you should really consider an Eletech line of accessories...  Such gorgeous cables and cases!


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> you should really consider an Eletech line of accessories



Def! Planning for it


----------



## infinitejustice

New toys arrived today in Singapore.
Thanks Eric for very fast delivery! Cannot wait to try them on my C9

now which IEM do these go best with, definitely have to rotate through the collections to give them all a test!


----------



## Eric Chong

infinitejustice said:


> New toys arrived today in Singapore.
> Thanks Eric for very fast delivery! Cannot wait to try them on my C9
> 
> now which IEM do these go best with, definitely have to rotate through the collections to give them all a test!



Fun times ahead! Looking forward to hear your findings  Enjoy!


----------



## Kiats (Apr 30, 2021)

Taking the Plato 2.5mm>4.4mm adapter and the Plato 4:4mm ICs for a test drive with the Iliad cable into the difficult to drive FitEar DC.

First off, excellent workmanship and lovely aesthetics as always from @Eric Chong and his team. Nice solid satisfying click as I insert the 2.5mm plug into the adapter.

The Shanling M8 has been likened to the Sony 1Z for its dense and euphoric sound signature. Whereas the Cayin C9 is known to be neutral. Clinical even. What I do like about the Plato is it is so pristine and true to the source at all times. So that it doesn't detract from the lovely sonic signature of the M8, while allowing the C9 to push the FitEar DC to really open up and show the full nuances and 3D imaging it is capable of. Sigh... sonic bliss... 

Excellent work and kudos to the team, @Eric Chong !


----------



## Kiats (Apr 30, 2021)

Now test driving the Iliad 3.5mm IC. FiiO M15, C9 on Nutube, FitEar DC with the Iliad cable and the Plato adapter.

Very nuanced. Transparent as always but as @Eric Chong mentioned before, it seems to open the soundstage and gives the sense of airiness. If I were to use one word, holographic comes to mind.

There is still a slight sweetness to the sound. I can best describe it like rose tinted glasses in a sonic context. Very feel good kind of thing. 

Eric and I were discussing this earlier. It's rather different from how it performs as an IEM cable where its hallmarks are more of the Iliad being nuanced and rich. It is what it is.

Another home run @Eric Chong 🤗 I now understand all the excitement that has been going on in the Cayin C9 thread.


----------



## Eric Chong

Another full Iliad set-up shared by a local fellow audiophile!

Have a lovely weekend guys


----------



## bluestorm1992

Eric Chong said:


> Another full Iliad set-up shared by a local fellow audiophile!
> 
> Have a lovely weekend guys


When will you be getting your C9, Eric?


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> When will you be getting your C9, Eric?


As soon as the paperworks get approved by THE CFO 🤣


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> Another full Iliad set-up shared by a local fellow audiophile!
> 
> Have a lovely weekend guys



Granite-top, full Illiad set-up, and C9 makes a great combo  I think I shared this one before, but here it is again:


----------



## bigbeans

It's May @Eric Chong Time to show us what you got 

haha sorry to bust your chops, just impatient and excited!


----------



## Eric Chong

bigbeans said:


> It's May @Eric Chong Time to show us what you got
> 
> haha sorry to bust your chops, just impatient and excited!


Heheh! I’ll start teasing sometime mid month! =X


----------



## metaljem77

I just received the Iliad pigtail, thank you so much, Eric! What an imposing item, sound-wise and the gorgeous case!


----------



## Watermelon Boi

Another Illiad review is up! https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/eletech-iliad.24233/reviews#review-25775


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> I just received the Iliad pigtail, thank you so much, Eric! What an imposing item, sound-wise and the gorgeous case!


You’re most welcomed buddy  Happy to hear that you’re liking the presentation. Do enjoy! Looking forward to your feedbacks.



Watermelon Boi said:


> Another Illiad review is up! https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/eletech-iliad.24233/reviews#review-25775


Nicely written bud! Loyal to originality indeed. Cant find a better phase for it.


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> I just received the Iliad pigtail, thank you so much, Eric! What an imposing item, sound-wise and the gorgeous case!



Haha! I will say this: I have yet to receive any cable from @Eric Chong when I am not torn between gushing about the cable and the case it comes in. Heheh!


----------



## Jayden

Iliad arrived! Amazing case and cable! Im super excited to don them on! Thanks @Eric Chong for the awesome service and fast delivery!


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> Iliad arrived! Amazing case and cable! Im super excited to don them on! Thanks @Eric Chong for the awesome service and fast delivery!


@Jayden Be prepared by the even more amazing sonics of the Iliad!


----------



## Jayden

Kiats said:


> @Jayden Be prepared by the even more amazing sonics of the Iliad!



My gosh, how right you are..

Looks and aesthetics aside (full marks on them), the Iliad is really a huge upgrade on my IEMs. It's incredible how much the iliad brings into the system. Highs were very well extended without stretching the imaging, without a hint of sibilance yet packed full of details and air. Midrange is sweet but not overly warm and done while lows kicks in naturally without being muted or overpowering. I would say the illiad is the most organic sounding cable i've listened to by far. 

Swapping IEMs around, i noticed that the Iliad brings subtle but very defining changes to the IEMs, it does not have an overpowering trait that is consistent across the various IEMs i tested it on but enhances them. Would i call this neutral? Perhaps. Can't put my finger around it. Enjoying it immensely nonetheless.

Not forgetting the insane levels of holography and imaging it adds to every pairing. If something has to be Iliad's defining traits, it has to be the holography and airiness!

Once again thanks @Eric Chong! I'll be staved off my cable upgrade itch till your next release...or not! In fact trying the Iliad and Socrates made me curious about Plato. What a money pit!


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> My gosh, how right you are..
> 
> Looks and aesthetics aside (full marks on them), the Iliad is really a huge upgrade on my IEMs. It's incredible how much the iliad brings into the system. Highs were very well extended without stretching the imaging, without a hint of sibilance yet packed full of details and air. Midrange is sweet but not overly warm and done while lows kicks in naturally without being muted or overpowering. I would say the illiad is the most organic sounding cable i've listened to by far.
> 
> ...



Couldnt agree more on those Iliads. I'm a proud owner of 2 of them!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Jayden said:


> My gosh, how right you are..
> 
> Looks and aesthetics aside (full marks on them), the Iliad is really a huge upgrade on my IEMs. It's incredible how much the iliad brings into the system. Highs were very well extended without stretching the imaging, without a hint of sibilance yet packed full of details and air. Midrange is sweet but not overly warm and done while lows kicks in naturally without being muted or overpowering. I would say the illiad is the most organic sounding cable i've listened to by far.
> 
> ...


I love the Iliad to death but on sound, my favourite ET is still the Plato - even more neutral, super wide stage, amazing dynamics and really good treble extension. It's my go-to testing cable, because I found it never really alters the signature of the IEM while giving it a substantial boost in technical ability. Would heavily recommend giving one a shot!


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> I love the Iliad to death but on sound, my favourite ET is still the Plato - even more neutral, super wide stage, amazing dynamics and really good treble extension. It's my go-to testing cable, because I found it never really alters the signature of the IEM while giving it a substantial boost in technical ability. Would heavily recommend giving one a shot!


Imagine Project 8 - Plato =X


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Imagine Project 8 - Plato =X


Hey you promised us project 8 Plato and Socrates this year!


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> Hey you promised us project 8 Plato and Socrates this year!


And i will deliver. Since when have i failed you guys


----------



## SBranson (May 4, 2021)

With all the Iliad talk I was hoping some Plato love would make an appearance to save me from myself...
And then you,  @Eric Chong post about the 8-wire Plato!!?!  There is no hope for me... or at least my wallet..


----------



## Eric Chong

Chill bro... chill


----------



## SBranson

Eric Chong said:


> Chill bro... chill


Ha ha...  just kidding around..


----------



## Jayden

> Eric Chong said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine Project 8 - Plato =X
> ...


----------



## Kiats

Some relaxing music during a short break in another brutal day WFH. I was initially using a Cayin L adapter and recalled: wait a minute! I have the Plato adapter. Whoa! It's like a veil was lifted. Must remember to use my Plato adapter instinctively and not worry about wearing the precious down 🙊. But seriously, @Eric Chong , great adapter! 🙏


----------



## Eric Chong

Just completed the wedding and errands! Sorry for disappearing for so long!

Will be back this Friday with Eletech updates and Latest News


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eletech with a super special one off creation for my JHs!

4w Plato + 2w Socrates with the DITA x Eletech Phantasm hardware 

This needs to become an official product!


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> Eletech with a super special one off creation for my JHs!
> 
> 4w Plato + 2w Socrates with the DITA x Eletech Phantasm hardware
> 
> This needs to become an official product!



One and only


----------



## hybridnut

Regarding iliad 4.4 to 4.4 (6W Grounded), I plan to use it for Cayin C9 and P6 pro. Is the grounded wires compactable with these?


----------



## bluestorm1992

Got the adaptors today to try out Iliad + SK. Absolutely insane pairing. Increases the textures and smoothness in sound, making them slightly warmer but not too far a departure of final’s original signature. Not to mention that this is much more comfortable than the Oslo cables.


----------



## twister6

hybridnut said:


> Regarding iliad 4.4 to 4.4 (6W Grounded), I plan to use it for Cayin C9 and P6 pro. Is the grounded wires compactable with these?



That is what I'm using with C9, Iliad IC 6W with various DAPs (P6Pro, N6ii w/E02, SP2k w/AKA adapter, etc).


----------



## SBranson

I just received my C9 yesterday. Amazing!   I’m using it with an M8 and am looking at a Plato interconnect.  Kind of a pain having the jack on the top of the m8 with the short cable.. hmm..


----------



## SBranson

twister6 said:


> That is what I'm using with C9, Iliad IC 6W with various DAPs (P6Pro, N6ii w/E02, SP2k w/AKA adapter, etc).



I’m sure it’s been mentioned but is there a benefit of the 6wire grounded for the M8 or is that only for the AK daps with the grounded adapter?


----------



## Kiats

bluestorm1992 said:


> Got the adaptors today to try out Iliad + SK. Absolutely insane pairing. Increases the textures and smoothness in sound, making them slightly warmer but not too far a departure of final’s original signature. Not to mention that this is much more comfortable than the Oslo cables.


Good job buddy! At least you don’t have to worry about accidentally strangling yourself.  Excuse me while I try to extricate myself from the Oslo cable. 😆


----------



## bluestorm1992

Kiats said:


> Good job buddy! At least you don’t have to worry about accidentally strangling yourself.  Excuse me while I try to extricate myself from the Oslo cable. 😆


Hahah, yeah Iliad is a life saver!  🤣


----------



## Eric Chong

As promised! The tease for the impending KING!


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> As promised! The tease for the impending KING!



Is that what i think it is? *Jumps for joy*


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Is that what i think it is? *Jumps for joy*








It is....


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> As promised! The tease for the impending KING!



Excellent! Just one day after my birthday. It’s a Sign! 😆


----------



## SBranson (May 15, 2021)

@Eric Chong  Is it possible to get a Plato interconnect in a longer length, say 0.5m?  It would greatly enhance the pairing of my M8 with my C9.


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> @Eric Chong  Is it possible to get a Plato interconnect in a longer length, say 0.5m?  It would greatly enhance the pairing of my M8 with my C9.



Yess, a bespoke order would be possible !


----------



## Eric Chong

Argh, SG has announced another round of Covid Lockdown starting today for a month! 

We expect all shipping lead times will be slightly impeded, seeing that we are not able to return to the office. I'll arrange our people to bring home the necessary equipments so we won't be at a standstill. 

Please bear with us in this interim =/


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Argh, SG has announced another round of Covid Lockdown starting today for a month!
> 
> We expect all shipping lead times will be slightly impeded, seeing that we are not able to return to the office. I'll arrange our people to bring home the necessary equipments so we won't be at a standstill.
> 
> Please bear with us in this interim =/


No worries, @Eric Chong . Stay safe. The best things in life are always worth the wait.


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Eric Chong said:


> Argh, SG has announced another round of Covid Lockdown starting today for a month!
> 
> We expect all shipping lead times will be slightly impeded, seeing that we are not able to return to the office. I'll arrange our people to bring home the necessary equipments so we won't be at a standstill.
> 
> Please bear with us in this interim =/


Please stay Safe Eric
Nothing to be messing around with

Look forward to seeing you at Can Jam So CA


----------



## SBranson (May 16, 2021)

Ordering a Plato interconnect for my C9..  my Eletech family grows...  Plato, Prudence, Plato pigtail and now Plato IC...

hmm..  I’m still eyeing you Iliad..  some day I hope


----------



## lucasratmundo

Really enjoying the sound and ergonomics of the Iliad cable and interconnect in my SP2000+C9 transportable system!


----------



## twister6

lucasratmundo said:


> Really enjoying the sound and ergonomics of the Iliad cable and interconnect in my SP2000+C9 transportable system!



Looks great, and considering the caliber of your setup, I would suggest to replace DDhifi adapter with EA AKA.


----------



## Kiats

twister6 said:


> Looks great, and considering the caliber of your setup, I would suggest to replace DDhifi adapter with EA AKA.


Having both, will have to agree with @twister6. Though, be warned: I ordered one last year and I had to wait almost a couple of months get it in hand. I suspect the workshop for the adapter is outside SG because there was constant mention in correspondence about the shipment being delayed. But that should be fine since you already have an adapter.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> No worries, @Eric Chong . Stay safe. The best things in life are always worth the wait.





NJoyzAudio said:


> Please stay Safe Eric
> Nothing to be messing around with
> 
> Look forward to seeing you at Can Jam So CA



You guys are the best!  Since the news is out, i've received a slew of well wishes! #Fam

I look forward to hanging out in person with y'all soon (hopefully). Eletech was established when COVID was just around the corner and the only proper show we attended was NYC Canjam quite a while ago. Hopefully things eases and we can have a big Eletech afterparty after shows 



SBranson said:


> Ordering a Plato interconnect for my C9..  my Eletech family grows...  Plato, Prudence, Plato pigtail and now Plato IC...
> 
> hmm..  I’m still eyeing you Iliad..  some day I hope



Heheh!  A bespoke order arranged for you! 



lucasratmundo said:


> Really enjoying the sound and ergonomics of the Iliad cable and interconnect in my SP2000+C9 transportable system!



Nice setup! Happy to hear that you're loving the Iliad as much as we do!


----------



## SBranson

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh!  A bespoke order arranged for you!



I’m awfully excited by this, Thanks!!

PS...  I still need to pay you..


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> I’m awfully excited by this, Thanks!!
> 
> PS...  I still need to pay you..



Me too! Excited for this bespoke craft! I'll get to the invoicing in awhile ( I hate paperworks =/ ) heheh


----------



## bigbeans

Combo of the day! Shanling M8, Legend X and the venerable Eletech Socrates. A stellar combo, Shanling M8 builds on Socrates strengths to deliver the ultimate bass experience.


----------



## lucasratmundo

twister6 said:


> Looks great, and considering the caliber of your setup, I would suggest to replace DDhifi adapter with EA AKA.


Thanks! I've actually ordered the EA AKA a few days ago


----------



## Eric Chong

bigbeans said:


> Combo of the day! Shanling M8, Legend X and the venerable Eletech Socrates. A stellar combo, Shanling M8 builds on Socrates strengths to deliver the ultimate bass experience.



Nice photos and DAP!  The Socrates does indeed bring out the potential in the LX. 

PS : Have you tried the M30 yet?


----------



## Craftsman1511

Oh wow, I've managed to catch a glimpse of the review on Eletech's new king on the Chinese Weibo! Seems like a prototype was sent in for the recent Chengdu show?

Did a google translate here :


ET's new flagship cable, silver-gold-plated material, you can always trust his splitter design, and also customized the belief metaphysics slider on Pentaconn. The price of this line is slightly more expensive than the illiad. While the sound quality is extremely comprehensive, the sound dyeing is not restrained. It is different from the trend of the illiad which has clear lines and strong luster and exquisiteness. The new flagship will focus more on the shaping of thickness, fluffy, and stability. Iliad is relatively more suitable for products with a solid foundation to improve sound purity and high-frequency performance, while the new flagship is more omnivorous and versatile. Although the thickness of the foundation is sufficient but thanks to the high-quality horizontal sound field shaping and layering, it has achieved a rare combination of neutrality and musicality in the field of high-end wire materials, and even some combinations will have a slight analog flavor.

@Eric Chong you now have my full attention!


----------



## bigbeans

Eric Chong said:


> Nice photos and DAP!  The Socrates does indeed bring out the potential in the LX.
> 
> PS : Have you tried the M30 yet?


Thanks! Don't tempt me with M30 haha. I would need to sell my DMP Z1 to justify the purchase, I can't bring myself to do that. The M8 is fulfilling my Shanling fix...for now


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Oh wow, I've managed to catch a glimpse of the review on Eletech's new king on the Chinese Weibo! Seems like a prototype was sent in for the recent Chengdu show?
> 
> Did a google translate here :
> 
> ...



May this can stave off your excitement for now 







bigbeans said:


> Thanks! Don't tempt me with M30 haha. I would need to sell my DMP Z1 to justify the purchase, I can't bring myself to do that. The M8 is fulfilling my Shanling fix...for now



Hahaha! Oh yeah you have the DMP-Z1, my temptation is useless before that!


----------



## SBranson

In that translation it was this line that got my attention: "The new flagship will focus more on the shaping of thickness, *fluffy*, and stability."

Going to have to read a few reviews to figure out this new review term..


----------



## metaljem77

Am stoked to know the synergy pairings with the king! 👯‍♂️


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> In that translation it was this line that got my attention: "The new flagship will focus more on the shaping of thickness, *fluffy*, and stability."
> 
> Going to have to read a few reviews to figure out this new review term..


Hahaha! I have no idea how does it sound "fluffy" too, I feel sleeping just reading that...



metaljem77 said:


> Am stoked to know the synergy pairings with the king! 👯‍♂️


Im psyched to read more on the reviews when it's out!  Bear with us while we try to get it ready on time during the Covid lockdown


----------



## Jayden

Sign me up for the new king! I've been looking forward to it. Seeing the translated impressions, I believe I may well be enjoying both the iliad and the new one in parallel!


----------



## mvvRAZ

My A18S is itching for a new cable...

I think this will be the one


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> My A18S is itching for a new cable...
> 
> I think this will be the one



You like the fluffiness huh?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> You like the fluffiness huh?


----------



## korvin12

My VE8 is itching for a new partner too


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> You like the fluffiness huh?


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> My VE8 is itching for a new partner too


I hear you have recent additions and a good collection of VEs! Pictures please 



twister6 said:


>


Heheh, held up on some delays but it should fluff its way to you soon, let me know about the fluff


----------



## SBranson (May 19, 2021)

And another cable added to the family, Eletech “Justice”..  part of a special combo with the CA Dorado 2020.  I had been interested in the Dorado since my audition last week but when I was made aware of the deal with the Eletech cable I jumped on it..  Not sure how much “fluffiness” this cable has though..


----------



## SBranson (May 20, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> Oo！Nice ! How did you get ahold of the "Justice" ? It was a special collab with the HK market. Hope you liked that special synergy the Campfires / Justice has going on


I was on the Dorado thread and someone mentioned a special bundle deal from a HK seller that through a couple emails and some expensive shipping was willing to sell the bundle to me in Canada..  Still worked out to way cheaper than buying from Canada and had the extra special bonus of this exclusive Eletech cable..
I haven't really had a chance to listen yet but I'm going to go do so now..  As usual for ergonomics/microphonics etc, the Justice is top notch!
The invoice said CA Dorado with the cable as a free gift...  for me it was Eletech cable with the CA Dorado as a free gift... Ha Ha...


----------



## bigbeans

Not being able to readily buy such an awesome cable is an in-Justice...   @Eric Chong


----------



## Craftsman1511

SBranson said:


> And another cable added to the family, Eletech “Justice”..  part of a special combo with the CA Dorado 2020.  I had been interested in the Dorado since my audition last week but when I was made aware of the deal with the Eletech cable I jumped on it..  Not sure how much “fluffiness” this cable has though..


Whats the cable composition? Looking nice there, i would buy the Dorado for this lol


----------



## SBranson

Craftsman1511 said:


> Whats the cable composition? Looking nice there, i would buy the Dorado for this lol


I'm not sure.  The site only translated the basic information but no description.  There must be someone here... @Eric Chong ,ahem,,  who could answer this.. 



Eric Chong said:


> =X ~ Unfortunate that we signed a exclusivity contract with the HK Distributor to build the 'Justice' specially to pair with the Campfires. Something of a warmer overtone and able to put the details and airiness into focus.



DId a bit of a listen and that sounds about exactly what I was hearing..  Vocals are even sweeter and more clear than I remember with the super smoky litz stock cable


----------



## Craftsman1511

SBranson said:


> I'm not sure.  The site only translated the basic information but no description.  There must be someone here... @Eric Chong ,ahem,,  who could answer this..
> 
> 
> 
> DId a bit of a listen and that sounds about exactly what I was hearing..  Vocals are even sweeter and more clear than I remember with the super smoky litz stock cable



A warm cable sounds nice, my only concern is that it may not pair as well with other IEMs seeing as this was specially crafted for Campfires, would @Eric Chong comment on this?


----------



## SBranson

The mmcx connectors are extremely tight and the body style of the Dorado compounds the difficulty in removing the cable so until I get a removal tool I will not be able to compare cables but I don't think this is "too warm" or anything.  From looking at it, it looks something like a combination of the Fortitude and the Prudence or something along those lines.  There's plenty of air and detail but it's far from thin sounding..


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> I hear you have recent additions and a good collection of VEs! Pictures please
> 
> 
> Heheh, held up on some delays but it should fluff its way to you soon, let me know about the fluff


Recent additions? I think there's only VE8 & VE5 though VE7 is on my radar but that can wait


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> Recent additions? I think there's only VE8 & VE5 though VE7 is on my radar but that can wait


Arnt they rather recent additions? And wooo~ The VE7


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> Arnt they rather recent additions? And wooo~ The VE7



Speaking of which, sick pair up with Socrates!  In comparison to VE7 stock cable, soundstage is more 3D and quite noticeably.  Also, improvement in layering/separation and micro-dynamics of the sound.


----------



## Craftsman1511

twister6 said:


> Speaking of which, sick pair up with Socrates!  In comparison to VE7 stock cable, soundstage is more 3D and quite noticeably.  Also, improvement in layering/separation and micro-dynamics of the sound.



I've always been a fan of VE products but this time their faceplate just doesn't do it for me. I do however have the Socrates wired up with the VE5 and am loving that setup! The VE 8 with the Iliad absolutely sings!


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> Arnt they rather recent additions? And wooo~ The VE7


Not very recent, 2 months ago


----------



## nekromantik (May 23, 2021)

Im hoping that more Justice cables will be sent to HK distributor soon,
I was thinking about getting them shipped after but paying double shipping is silly I think lol


----------



## SBranson

For anyone who wants a chin slider, this is my solution..  It’s a rubber o-ring from an automotive store..  works better than any stock chin slider I’ve used.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Uh oh shipment notification from Eletech/MMR... New toys next week woop woop!


----------



## audionewbi

What happened to Aeneid, is this only a China limited release?


----------



## SBranson

audionewbi said:


> What happened to Aeneid, is this only a China limited release?


I believe it’s just not released yet.  That post was a teaser..


----------



## bigbeans (May 27, 2021)

It’s not a China only release...I may or may not have ordered one sometime ago 😛


----------



## Craftsman1511

mvvRAZ said:


> Uh oh shipment notification from Eletech/MMR... New toys next week woop woop!



Not fair!  Where's mine? So looking forward to the Aeneid


----------



## Jayden

Am i missing something or is the Aeneid already up for pre-order?


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> Am i missing something or is the Aeneid already up for pre-order?



Correct me if im wrong @Eric Chong .. I think the Aeneid current situation is split into "Can't wait to get my hands on it group-advanced preorder" , "Waiting for the official launch preorder" and "waiting for my local dealers to have it in stock". 

Im among the lot in the first group heh!


----------



## DrumSeb

Here's my Legend X custom with Socrates.
 Don't know why it came with a Metal pink Y-split instead of copper.  (As others)?
 At First the Socrates and LX pairing was not so good for me, coming from Pw audio 1950s and 1960s.
 But after a month of burn-in, the bass became deeper and cleaner.
 I'm happy to report, that now i'm satisfy with the sound .. and the ergonomics is also great!


----------



## mvvRAZ

@Eric Chong yo i think someone ripped off your new cable...


----------



## SBranson (May 30, 2021)

At risk of seeming a scavenger...  if anyone needs a push towards the Aeneid by selling me an Iliad (4.4), I’d be willing to help out..


----------



## Eric Chong

DrumSeb said:


> Here's my Legend X custom with Socrates.
> Don't know why it came with a Metal pink Y-split instead of copper.  (As others)?
> At First the Socrates and LX pairing was not so good for me, coming from Pw audio 1950s and 1960s.
> But after a month of burn-in, the bass became deeper and cleaner.
> I'm happy to report, that now i'm satisfy with the sound .. and the ergonomics is also great!


Glad to hear that! The Socrates does need some proper burn it time to allow it to mellow out! 



mvvRAZ said:


> @Eric Chong yo i think someone ripped off your new cable...


----------



## bigbeans

Eric Chong said:


> Glad to hear that! The Socrates does need some proper burn it time to allow it to mellow out!


----------



## Jayden

DrumSeb said:


> Here's my Legend X custom with Socrates.
> Don't know why it came with a Metal pink Y-split instead of copper.  (As others)?
> At First the Socrates and LX pairing was not so good for me, coming from Pw audio 1950s and 1960s.
> But after a month of burn-in, the bass became deeper and cleaner.
> I'm happy to report, that now i'm satisfy with the sound .. and the ergonomics is also great!



While i love the Socrates out of the box with my LX, I do find it burning in nicely after months of usage. Did you burn in with special tracks or via listening?


----------



## DrumSeb

Jayden said:


> While i love the Socrates out of the box with my LX, I do find it burning in nicely after months of usage. Did you burn in with special tracks or via listening?


Just listening..


----------



## Eric Chong

DrumSeb said:


> Just listening..



Interesting fact - While many have recommended "White noise" or special burn in tracks to burn in for Cables / IEMs. I generally didn't discern any differences between the methods when the cable is properly burnt in ; Achieves the same endgame. Perhaps it makes a difference for IEMs, but for cables , unlikely.

Note that i believe in burning in the cables, but i found the different methods of burning in to have the same desired effect regardless.


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eagerly awaiting the Aeneid! @Eric Chong.. If past experiences were anything to go by, i think i would be wildly impressed by this release as well !


----------



## Jayden

@Eric Chong is this the new slider you've been teasing about? Is it available for sale ?


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> @Eric Chong is this the new slider you've been teasing about? Is it available for sale ?



It comes shipped with every Aeneid while it should be available for purchase soon after supplies has stabilized


----------



## SBranson

Hmm... very interesting..  I'm curious how it works, I guess the cable clips in somehow..  Nice..


----------



## nekromantik

@Eric Chong hi any updates on when you will have new justice cable ready for Hong Kong distribution?


----------



## mvvRAZ (Jun 2, 2021)

SBranson said:


> Hmm... very interesting..  I'm curious how it works, I guess the cable clips in somehow..  Nice..


I should be able to comment on that next week... just received the DHL tracking from our homeboy @Eric Chong

Pure hype overload, Aeneid and Balmung on the way!


----------



## Eric Chong

nekromantik said:


> @Eric Chong hi any updates on when you will have new justice cable ready for Hong Kong distribution?


Heyy!  We should have a more accurate timeline schedule after the Aeneid launch but we should be shipping a batch to HK by end of June.



mvvRAZ said:


> I should be able to comment on that next week... just received the DHL tracking from our homeboy @Eric Chong
> 
> Pure hype overloaded, Aeneid and Balmung on the way!


Heh! Looking forward to your impressions homes! Photos when it comes!


----------



## named name

Eric Chong said:


> It comes shipped with every Aeneid while it should be available for purchase soon after supplies has stabilized



Are the specifications (dimensions and materials) of these sliders exactly the same as those of the Pentaconn Sliders, or are size of the holes adjusted to properly fit the wire thicknesses of your 4 wire / 8 wire configurations?


----------



## Eric Chong

named name said:


> Are the specifications (dimensions and materials) of these sliders exactly the same as those of the Pentaconn Sliders, or are size of the holes adjusted to properly fit the wire thicknesses of your 4 wire / 8 wire configurations?



Yups, they fit on Eletech's


----------



## named name (Jun 2, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> Yups, they fit on Eletech's


Will they be a tighter fit than the existing Pentaconn sliders? Currently those sliders are too loose for my _4 wire Prudence and cannot fit the 8 wire Prudence. _

*edited because I am dumb


----------



## Eric Chong

named name said:


> Will they be a tighter fit than the existing Pentaconn sliders? Currently those sliders are too loose for both my 4 and 8 wire Prudences.


The diameter is around 3.5~ we’ve tested with Eletechs working fine


----------



## Craftsman1511

Aeneid tomorrow! I fear i may have insomnia tonight. Lets go @Eric Chong !


----------



## Jayden

While I'm excited for the release, I was rather bummed out by the fact that the first batch of preorders has been fully booked as advised by Eric. I hesitated too long and missed the boat..


----------



## mvvRAZ

Jayden said:


> While I'm excited for the release, I was rather bummed out by the fact that the first batch of preorders has been fully booked as advised by Eric. I hesitated too long and missed the boat..


A lot of it is dealers I think - you can always get one from them


----------



## Jayden

mvvRAZ said:


> A lot of it is dealers I think - you can always get one from them


Checked with a local dealer and it seems to be the same scenario. The only difference is that the local dealer wants a deposit to secure the next batch of Aeneid. I'll be better off ordering from Eric.

Importing one from overseas might be a little silly given that Eletech and myself are both based in Singapore


----------



## mvvRAZ

Jayden said:


> Checked with a local dealer and it seems to be the same scenario. The only difference is that the local dealer wants a deposit to secure the next batch of Aeneid. I'll be better off ordering from Eric.
> 
> Importing one from overseas might be a little silly given that Eletech and myself are both based in Singapore


Oh right, I'd say sneak into their office and nick an Aeneid but Eric told me they're doing the launch without a single unit of their own in the office


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> Checked with a local dealer and it seems to be the same scenario. The only difference is that the local dealer wants a deposit to secure the next batch of Aeneid. I'll be better off ordering from Eric.
> 
> Importing one from overseas might be a little silly given that Eletech and myself are both based in Singapore


That be true @Jayden . Those who are patient will be duly rewarded.


----------



## Kiats

mvvRAZ said:


> Oh right, I'd say sneak into their office and nick an Aeneid but Eric told me they're doing the launch without a single unit of their own in the office


Sign of these troubled times... All of us working from home. Thank goodness for the music.


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> While I'm excited for the release, I was rather bummed out by the fact that the first batch of preorders has been fully booked as advised by Eric. I hesitated too long and missed the boat..


Many of us have blind purchased (without demoing) Eletechs for a couple releases now, haven't regretted one bit 

Their level of craftsmanship is next level and always full of creative surprises. Killer customer service to boot, so I know i'll always be well taken care of.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Craftsman1511 said:


> Many of us have blind purchased (without demoing) Eletechs for a couple releases now, haven't regretted one bit
> 
> Their level of craftsmanship is next level and always full of creative surprises. Killer customer service to boot, so I know i'll always be well taken care of.


For me personally Eletech's cables are justified based on the craftsmanship, design and esthetics alone. I would've purchased just as much as I have done from them if I didn't spot a single difference between any two cables


----------



## Craftsman1511

Today's the big day! Congratulations to @Eric Chong in advance for the huge launch! Let's hope I get a peek before bedtime


----------



## bigbeans

I can stay up for 4.5 hours...beyond that no guarantees haha


----------



## aaf evo

Beautiful cable 😍


----------



## bigbeans

Yes I'm awake for this!! AWESOME!!! Congratulations @Eric Chong


----------



## metaljem77

Stunning!


----------



## JerryX

Photo credit: SoundLuck China
Gorgeous design! Looks like it comes with a special black edition Pentaconn slider! 
Can’t wait to audit.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Man, that would be crazy on specs but may sound absolutely atrocious lol. Let’s see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The slider actually kinda works on the Aeneid even though it's snap-on. I thought it would look way more out of place.. My sister has received mine actually, she will send me some photos tonight


----------



## Deezel177

JerryX said:


> Photo credit: SoundLuck China
> Gorgeous design! Looks like it comes with a special black edition Pentaconn slider!
> Can’t wait to audit.


To all future owners of the Aeneid, as Eric said, the Pentaconn slider comes detached from the cable by default, and you’ll have to attach it yourself (if you wish to) by undoing a tiny screw on the back of the slider.

Please keep in mind that the screw isn’t captive, so it can fall out when you open the slider to put the cables in. I say this because I almost suffered quite the mishap last night, when the screw nearly launched itself from my bed.  Thankfully, I was able to catch it and apply the slider safely. So, please be cautious when you’re attaching the slider onto your cable, lest you make Eric pay DHL to ship you a new 1mm screw.

PSA over. Aeneid pics and impressions coming soon.


----------



## Eric Chong

Deezel177 said:


> lest you make Eric pay DHL to ship you a new 1mm screw.


Please please please please not let this happen 🤣


----------



## Shecky504

@Eric Chong Will you be making Aeneid interconnect cables?


----------



## bluestorm1992

Shecky504 said:


> @Eric Chong Will you be making Aeneid interconnect cables?


Curious about this too, and also is it possible to make a pigtail of it?


----------



## Eric Chong

Shecky504 said:


> @Eric Chong Will you be making Aeneid interconnect cables?





bluestorm1992 said:


> Curious about this too, and also is it possible to make a pigtail of it?



Unfortunately due to scarcity of materials. No, not at the moment.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Deezel177 said:


> To all future owners of the Aeneid, as Eric said, the Pentaconn slider comes detached from the cable by default, and you’ll have to attach it yourself (if you wish to) by undoing a tiny screw on the back of the slider.
> 
> Please keep in mind that the screw isn’t captive, so it can fall out when you open the slider to put the cables in. I say this because I almost suffered quite the mishap last night, when the screw nearly launched itself from my bed.  Thankfully, I was able to catch it and apply the slider safely. So, please be cautious when you’re attaching the slider onto your cable, lest you make Eric pay DHL to ship you a new 1mm screw.
> 
> PSA over. Aeneid pics and impressions coming soon.


I think that's by design as a security feature to prevent any Aeneid owners from being prematurely seperated from their art piece


----------



## Kiats

Strange but the original post on the Aeneid seems to have disappeared. But no worries, here’s the FB announcement for those who missed it first time around: https://www.facebook.com/107829070612321/posts/633311568064066/


----------



## bluestorm1992

While we are waiting for the impressions of Aeneid, let’s don’t forget the old king Iliad! Let me share a good pairing of it.


----------



## SBranson

Pretty excited to have purchased this today...  I can't wait to finally hear the mighty Iliad


----------



## korvin12

So sorry folks, a noob question, what's the differences between 2 pin & 2 pin flat connector? For VE iems which connector should I go for? Thanks all!!!


----------



## SBranson (Jun 6, 2021)

korvin12 said:


> So sorry folks, a noob question, what's the differences between 2 pin & 2 pin flat connector? For VE iems which connector should I go for? Thanks all!!!



Some iems, like customs or in this photo, the Noble Khan have a recessed 2 pin connector



For these you need the now standard 2 pin connector



For other types of shells like the VE Elysium, the pin holes are not in a recessed socket so a 2pin flat connector works fine.  The stock cable from my Elysium is the flat version



Basically, the plug type for customs will work in all cases where the flat will not work with a recessed 2 pin socket.  (this was my stock Elysium cable I sent in for replacement due to the short tine)

The only benefits I can see of the flat plug in an appropriate shell is that it reduces the length of the plug and the contact of the barrel should provide a little extra support against lateral forces.


----------



## Deezel177

SBranson said:


> Some iems, like customs or in this photo, the Noble Khan have a recessed 2 pin connector
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly that. I’d always recommend the longer 2-pin plug. Better to have and not need, than to need and not have.


----------



## korvin12

SBranson said:


> Some iems, like customs or in this photo, the Noble Khan have a recessed 2 pin connector
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you mean the normal 2 pin work just fine too? I currently using VE8


----------



## SBranson (Jun 6, 2021)

korvin12 said:


> So you mean the normal 2 pin work just fine too? I currently using VE8



Yes but I think it's pretty rare that any after market cable comes with the flat connector.  Eletech cables come with the extended plug, presumably to accommodate custom iems.
As @Deezel177 said, it's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it...


----------



## korvin12

SBranson said:


> Yes but I think it's pretty rare that any after market cable comes with the flat connector.  Eletech cables come with the extended plug, presumably to accommodate custom iems.
> As @Deezel177 said, it's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it...


Roger that, Thanks Bruh for the explanation


----------



## Craftsman1511

Aeneid coming soon! I believe it'll be shipped out to me this week! Can't wait


----------



## Jayden

Wow! Congrats @Eric Chong !! Sad that I missed out on the pre-booking but glad I made it for the next batch! Hope to see impressions from you guys soon while I patiently await my unit!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Should have mine tomorrow, 150 photos to follow


----------



## Kiats

See what came today? Thanks @Eric Chong ! 🙏 Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kiats

see what else arrived today? Paired with the Final Shichiku Kangen. Gorgeous isn't it?


----------



## Kiats

Will try it later this evening. Paired with the FitEar MH335DWSR


----------



## Kiats

Very nice little key chain came with the goodies! 🙏 @Eric Chong


----------



## mvvRAZ

Kiats said:


> Very nice little key chain came with the goodies! 🙏 @Eric Chong


A few more photos and I'm going to have to get on an earlier flight to Barcelona... same package waiting for me there D:


----------



## Kiats

I have had about 30 minutes on the Aeneid/MH335DWSR listening to Tidal masters canto pop on the DX300. What I will say is that I always love this combination of precious metals that brings the best of both worlds: the transparency of silver and the special timbral qualities of gold. I was just telling @Eric Chong that it’s amazing how quickly the cable has settled. The first 10 minutes you could tell it’s a diamond in the rough but by the 20 minutes mark, it has settled down somewhat. It is already starting to shine through but it will just get better and smoother by past experience. It is difficult to fully describe but suffice it to say, it’s a nice warm feeling. Very analogue sounding. I am tempted to pour myself a nice single malt and just cosy up and just listen for the rest of the evening and not move.


----------



## Kiats

I had about 30 minutes or so with the Aeneid/FitEar DC listening on the Shanling M8. Before a 10.30 pm work call. The cable does bring a nice sparkle to the FitEar DC. More will be revealed I am sure in the next few days.

Now that I am done with the call, I am listening to music the M8 on the Final Shichku Kangen/Socrates. I wanted to try out the Socrates because the stock Dita Oslo cable was rather thin but with impressively thick and stiff sheathing. As a result of which it was wild and untameable. Imagine barbed wire you see in WW2 movies. Anyway, once I changed out to the Socrates, first thing I notice is the music flows effortlessly. Second thing is its like a veil has dropped. Which is not something I had expected. Just waiting for the Socrates to burn in and settle down. Then I will likely have a much surer sense of the synergy. But this is a promising start.


----------



## Craftsman1511

Loving the multiple Aeneid's impressions @Kiats , it's comforting to hear that the Aeneid is performing up to standard in lieu of my package arrival. I do have a question however - which i believe is on many of our minds: How does the Aeneid compare against the Iliad? Is it a good upgrade?


----------



## Deezel177

Craftsman1511 said:


> Loving the multiple Aeneid's impressions @Kiats , it's comforting to hear that the Aeneid is performing up to standard in lieu of my package arrival. I do have a question however - which i believe is on many of our minds: How does the Aeneid compare against the Iliad? Is it a good upgrade?


I just gave the Aeneid a very, very short listen, and I agree with what @Kiats is saying. It's definitely a warmer, more relaxed, more analog-sounding cable. If I pair it with a more balanced, less-coloured IEM like the A18s, the higher instruments get in frequency, the farther they are from you, almost. But, to me, what that creates is a very deep, very spherical-sounding stage, which, by the way, is one of the largest I've ever heard from a cable upgrade. The Aeneid makes the A18s sound out-of-head, which I never would've associated with that in-ear previously.




And, its imaging precision is absolutely outstanding as well. I often use Dave Weckl and Chris Coleman's drum duet on the former's cover of _Higher Ground_ as my stereo separation test, and the Aeneid passes with flying colours. When Chris (panned left) was soloing, the right side of the stage would feel absolutely empty, then vice versa with Dave's parts (panned right). Instruments, though not traditionally separated by the clean lines the treble would typically provide, still come off separated because of how far apart they are from each other, again courtesy of that massive stage.

Comparing it briefly against the Iliad, the Aeneid is the warmer, more relaxed-sounding one of the two. It doesn't have the Iliad's upper-midrange zing, and its lower-treble is considerably smoother as well. But, at the same time, it's the stronger cable technically. Again, its imaging is noticeably more precise. It doesn't have that slight _crossfeed_ effect I described on my Iliad review. On the aforementioned drum duet, with the Iliad, Chris's drums would bleed _ever_-so-slightly to the centre and right sides of the image, and Dave's would also leak a hair to the centre and the left sides of the image. But, that isn't the case with the Aeneid. And, the new flagship has the larger, better-separated stage as well.




For me, whether or not the Aeneid is an upgrade over the Iliad will ultimately depend on preference. If you prefer a brighter, more vibrant sound and you like that cohesive, flowing musicality that the _crossfeed_ effect brings, then the Iliad would probably be the better fit. But, if you tend to want a more relaxed, uncoloured, blasé sort of sound with a bit less intimacy, a bit less attack and incredible, out-of-head imaging, then the Aeneid's the one.


----------



## mvvRAZ (Jun 8, 2021)

so it begins





Aeneid is wild… I need another already


----------



## Kiats (Jun 8, 2021)

Craftsman1511 said:


> Loving the multiple Aeneid's impressions @Kiats , it's comforting to hear that the Aeneid is performing up to standard in lieu of my package arrival. I do have a question however - which i believe is on many of our minds: How does the Aeneid compare against the Iliad? Is it a good upgrade?



Sorry @Craftsman1511 . Been distracted today. We had our Board meeting, which is always frazzling. And then of course Apple Music Lossless arrived!

Hahah! It is early days yet. But absolutely. As i am typing this, I am listening lossless music from Apple out of my iPad Pro into the Shanling M30 and back into the Aeneid/Fitear EST. It is amazing cos there is such good headroom. I just realised it and was telling @Eric Chong. Kudos to the team! I know what inspired Eric and I will say that the team has exceeded my expectations of what they could do. The sparkle and lushness is so well balanced. I had a long hard day today. But at this moment, I am wrapped in this wonderful cocoon and having my heartstrings plucked by the music. 😊


----------



## bigbeans

Excellent write up @Deezel177! Just pulled the trigger on an Iliad on classifieds, so now can can enjoy the qualities of both. Aeneid should be coming sometime next week.


----------



## Kiats (Jun 8, 2021)

Deezel177 said:


> I just gave the Aeneid a very, very short listen, and I agree with what @Kiats is saying. It's definitely a warmer, more relaxed, more analog-sounding cable. If I pair it with a more balanced, less-coloured IEM like the A18s, the higher instruments get in frequency, the farther they are from you, almost. But, to me, what that creates is a very deep, very spherical-sounding stage, which, by the way, is one of the largest I've ever heard from a cable upgrade. The Aeneid makes the A18s sound out-of-head, which I never would've associated with that in-ear previously.
> 
> ​
> And, its imaging precision is absolutely outstanding as well. I often use Dave Weckl and Chris Coleman's drum duet on the former's cover of _Higher Ground_ as my stereo separation test, and the Aeneid passes with flying colours. When Chris (panned left) was soloing, the right side of the stage would feel absolutely empty, then vice versa with Dave's parts (panned right). Instruments, though not traditionally separated by the clean lines the treble would typically provide, still come off separated because of how far apart they are from each other, again courtesy of that massive stage.
> ...



Agree! It is an absolutely gorgeous sounding cable.

By the way, has anyone noticed how emotive the Aeneid is? i am listening to these modern Chinese songs which are written for all these period tv series based in ancient China and I am moved by the music, the lyrics and the vocals. Bliss…



bigbeans said:


> Excellent write up @Deezel177! Just pulled the trigger on an Iliad on classifieds, so now can can enjoy the qualities of both. Aeneid should be coming sometime next week.



Yeah… I am happy to be greedy and have both in my cable rotation.


----------



## Deezel177

bigbeans said:


> Excellent write up @Deezel177! Just pulled the trigger on an Iliad on classifieds, so now can can enjoy the qualities of both. Aeneid should be coming sometime next week.





Kiats said:


> Agree! It is an absolutely gorgeous sounding cable.
> 
> By the way, has anyone noticed how emotive the Aeneid is? i am listening to these modern Chinese songs which are written for all these period tv series based in ancient China and I am moved by the music, the lyrics and the vocals. Bliss…
> 
> ...


'Appreciate it, guys! 'Hope you enjoy your cables too.


----------



## hybridnut

mvvRAZ said:


> so it begins
> 
> 
> 
> Aeneid is wild… I need another already


Could you please help try matching Aeneid with A18s?


----------



## Deezel177

hybridnut said:


> Could you please help try matching Aeneid with A18s?


The impressions I wrote of the Aeneid were with the A18s. I personally think it makes it a tad too laidback, especially in the upper-midrange, even though I loved what it did to the A18s's stage. I'd say it's most-ideally paired with an IEM that's on the airier, lighter side of _neutral_. The EE ODIN, the VE ELYSIUM and the JH Audio Jolene come to mind. But, if a cozy-er, more relaxed sound is what you want out of your A18s, then the pairing could definitely work for your tastes.


----------



## aaf evo

Deezel177 said:


> The impressions I wrote of the Aeneid were with the A18s. I personally think it makes it a tad too laidback, especially in the upper-midrange, even though I loved what it did to the A18s's stage. I'd say it's most-ideally paired with an IEM that's on the airier, lighter side of _neutral_. The EE ODIN, the VE ELYSIUM and the JH Audio Jolene come to mind. But, if a cozy-er, more relaxed sound is what you want out of your A18s, then the pairing could definitely work for your tastes.



If it makes A18s almost too laid back I imagine it won’t pair well with Traillii either.  I plan to find out myself eventually though 🙂


----------



## bluestorm1992

aaf evo said:


> If it makes A18s almost too laid back I imagine it won’t pair well with Traillii either.  I plan to find out myself eventually though 🙂


Then how about your blue necklace?


----------



## aaf evo

bluestorm1992 said:


> Then how about your blue necklace?



My neck has plenty of room.


----------



## Kiats

Enjoying Apple Music lossless with Phatlab Chimera hybrid amp/DAC and of course the magic of the Aeneid and FitEar EST.


----------



## Craftsman1511

Living vicariously through all your reviews and photos now. I'm getting super impatient for the shipping now but i know the wait will be worth it! I hope mine arrives sooner! 

Thanks @Kiats and @Deezel177  for the comparison and impressions, looks like i'll be happy keeping both the Aeneid and Iliad.

If anyone have impressions of the Aeneid pair up synergy with the Trailli, let me know! Im super keen to know more on that pairing synergy.


----------



## mvvRAZ (Jun 9, 2021)

Initial Impressions post for the new king,* the Aeneid*

I received the Aeneid yesterday, and it was actually a pretty good time to do so, since I had my second jab and had the day off because of the sugar crash lul - there's a chance that the Aeneid makes no difference to the sound at all, and instead I'm describing my newly acquired superhuman hearing from the chip they put in my arm

I've stated this countless times before, but cables to me are first and foremost an accessory of sorts - I do hear some rather audible differences between them, but several hundred or thousand USD worth of sound improvements... absolutely not (hence my very strong dislike for cables like the 1950s/1960s)

My love for Eletech is easily explained in that respect. No company pays this much attention to a complete product experience, cable design and esthetics. Every component serves a purpose towards a hollistic design language, and every product feels like a self-standing art piece.

The Aeneid, within Eletech's lineup, is to me a co-TOTL to the Iliad. It offers a more mature and refined sound experience, with a comparably jaw-dropping build quality and design. The split is similarly elaborate, and I dare say it even takes it a touch further - split and pins are identical - I quite like that ET have re-colored them however to match the aesthetics of the cable.

The wire itself is very similar, in both how soft and supple it is, and in how mesmerizing it is to look at. I've owned the Iliad for over an year now, and while it isn't as soft as it was on day one, I do not have any issues with the ergonomics, microphonics or excessive stiffness of any kind.

On sound, the best way I can describe the Aeneid is a mix of the Plato and the Iliad, where it has taken the best of both worlds - of the two, I'd say it leans heavily on the presentation of the Plato, with just the right amount of color and texture borrowed from Eletech's previous flagship.

The first thing that struck me when I went from the Iliad to the Aeneid on the Unique Melody FuSang is the outrageous level of separation - naturally my brain immediately went to the Plato since that is its one most defining characteristic, but the Aeneid goes above and beyond in that respect, further boosting it through a heavy improvement in the dynamics, detail retrieval and a hint of upper treble for more resolution and airiness.

Where the Aeneid reminded me of the Iliad is in how holographic the staging becomes, with excellent width and depth, while also introducing a little coloration - the Aeneid makes the FuSang a little smoother and more organic, mostly as a result of the added texture. It might be a small boost to the lower mids, since male vocals sound especially good on it, while female vocals remain mostly clean and unaffected as they are on the Mason.

*Verdict? *

The Aeneid manages to maintain that best-industry-has-to-offer build quality and design, with a level of sound quality and refinement that are worthy of the TOTL status.

This is the first time I've dropped >2000$ on a cable, and for me it has set a new standard as to what >2000$ for a cable means in terms of product quality.


----------



## hybridnut

Deezel177 said:


> The impressions I wrote of the Aeneid were with the A18s. I personally think it makes it a tad too laidback, especially in the upper-midrange, even though I loved what it did to the A18s's stage. I'd say it's most-ideally paired with an IEM that's on the airier, lighter side of _neutral_. The EE ODIN, the VE ELYSIUM and the JH Audio Jolene come to mind. But, if a cozy-er, more relaxed sound is what you want out of your A18s, then the pairing could definitely work for your tastes.


So, is the iliad better pairing with A18s then Aeneid?


----------



## Deezel177

hybridnut said:


> So, is the iliad better pairing with A18s then Aeneid?


Personally, for me, yes, I'd say so.


----------



## Jayden

Got a text from @Eric Chong earlier! He managed to pull off some magic and managed to slot me into the pre-order for end month delivery! Looks like I'll be able to hop on the Aeneid train soon enough


----------



## Craftsman1511

aaf evo said:


> My neck has plenty of room.



You have the PW Orpheus, don't you? Looking forward to your impressions on this comparison. It's also something on my watch/wishlist


----------



## mvvRAZ

An admittedly terrible photo, but I haven't seen the Aeneid's case pictured in the thread I think

Easily best color ET have employed so far - I'd LOVE an 8 wire Aeneid with hardware in that color scheme


----------



## Craftsman1511

mvvRAZ said:


> an 8 wire Aeneid


I've checked with Eric prior, it seems he's adamant on the fact that there will be no 8wires Aeneid in the future. As he said and i quote "This is the one and final iteration of Aeneid".

You're right though, they really nailed down this purple. When Eric first told me purple i went a little "ugh" inside my mind but it turned out beautiful


----------



## mvvRAZ

Craftsman1511 said:


> I've checked with Eric prior, it seems he's adamant on the fact that there will be no 8wires Aeneid in the future. As he said and i quote "This is the one and final iteration of Aeneid".
> 
> You're right though, they really nailed down this purple. When Eric first told me purple i went a little "ugh" inside my mind but it turned out beautiful


That's fair, it's definitely a respectable policy. I personally LOVE purple though, it's my favourite color along with green, so the Iliad and Aeneid cases are basically tailor-made lol


----------



## Kiats

Craftsman1511 said:


> I've checked with Eric prior, it seems he's adamant on the fact that there will be no 8wires Aeneid in the future. As he said and i quote "This is the one and final iteration of Aeneid".
> 
> You're right though, they really nailed down this purple. When Eric first told me purple i went a little "ugh" inside my mind but it turned out beautiful


Imperial purple. Lovely!


----------



## aaf evo

Craftsman1511 said:


> You have the PW Orpheus, don't you? Looking forward to your impressions on this comparison. It's also something on my watch/wishlist



Yessir but it’ll probably be a while before I get to hear an Aeneid unfortunately.


----------



## nekromantik

Anyone know if Justice cable comes with a case? Or is it only the high end ones that do?


----------



## claud W

I received my Socrates today. Purchased from Bloom Audio. Its always a good experience with Bloom and MusicTeck.
How many hours of breakin 24/7 would help it out? Non cable believers need not participate in this discussion.


----------



## Kiats

claud W said:


> I received my Socrates today. Purchased from Bloom Audio. Its always a good experience with Bloom and MusicTeck.
> How many hours of breakin 24/7 would help it out? Non cable believers need not participate in this discussion.


Congrats on the Socrates! Relatively short time iirc. By around 50 hours, you get a pretty settled luscious sonic signature.


----------



## twister6

Not ready to share sound impressions yet, but wanted to share a few unboxing pictures of Aeneid.  The amount of thought and the level of details that goes into the packaging and the presentation of Eric's cables is very impressive.  Just phone pictures, but you get the idea.

*The packaging:*

 
 

*The cable:*


----------



## aaf evo

I love the Eletech column in the box


----------



## bluestorm1992

aaf evo said:


> I love the Eletech column in the box


Buy it!


----------



## aaf evo

bluestorm1992 said:


> Buy it!


 
😂 you are the worst


----------



## twister6

aaf evo said:


> I love the Eletech column in the box


----------



## Blanchot

Am I the only one to think that Eletech went over the top with the Aenid, design and presentation wise, with the gold and everything? It seems that manufacturers are competing in "making a statement" with overdone design elements and lavish packaging these days (the useless briefcase that came with the R8 springs to mind). I count myself as a big fan of Eletech as I own several of their cables and have more incoming, but the Aenid is too much for me. I would think twice before wearing such a thing in public. 

I know this is a fanboy thread but I still hope there is room for critical comments.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Blanchot said:


> Am I the only one to think that Eletech went over the top with the Aenid, design and presentation wise, with the gold and everything? It seems that manufacturers are competing in "making a statement" with overdone design elements and lavish packaging these days (the useless briefcase that came with the R8 springs to mind). I count myself as a big fan of Eletech as I own several of their cables and have more incoming, but the Aenid is too much for me. I would think twice before wearing such a thing in public.
> 
> I know this is a fanboy thread but I still hope there is room for critical comments.


Would you say the same about the Iliad? I know a few people who share your opinion and they tend to go for really minimalistic cables, but nothing in Eletech's lineup is what I'd consider as even close to minimalistic haha


----------



## Blanchot

The Iliad is actually a cable I would like to own. It's the gold I don't care about.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Blanchot said:


> The Iliad is actually a cable I would like to own. It's the gold I don't care about.


That's fair. I mean, GPS cables are pretty popular in general, and I quite enjoy their sound too - I feel like the hardware matches the general theme of a GPS cable, but it is a heavily overstated and somewhat in-your-face design. I really enjoy that, but I can also see where you're coming from


----------



## xenithon

aaf evo said:


> If it makes A18s almost too laid back I imagine it won’t pair well with Traillii either.  I plan to find out myself eventually though 🙂


I’m also keen to see what will pair best with the bird (that doesn’t cost $4k wink wink). Thus far doesn’t look like Iliad or Aenid are ideal matches?


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

Deezel177 said:


> The impressions I wrote of the Aeneid were with the A18s. I personally think it makes it a tad too laidback, especially in the upper-midrange, even though I loved what it did to the A18s's stage. I'd say it's most-ideally paired with an IEM that's on the airier, lighter side of _neutral_. The EE ODIN, the VE ELYSIUM and the JH Audio Jolene come to mind. But, if a cozy-er, more relaxed sound is what you want out of your A18s, then the pairing could definitely work for your tastes.


I'm listening to the VE7 with the Aeneid right now, and I absolutely agree.


----------



## Eric Chong

Have been away for abit recently, been sorting out both the Aeneid and also sponsorship on HeadFi.




Blanchot said:


> Am I the only one to think that Eletech went over the top with the Aenid, design and presentation wise, with the gold and everything? It seems that manufacturers are competing in "making a statement" with overdone design elements and lavish packaging these days (the useless briefcase that came with the R8 springs to mind). I count myself as a big fan of Eletech as I own several of their cables and have more incoming, but the Aenid is too much for me. I would think twice before wearing such a thing in public.
> 
> I know this is a fanboy thread but I still hope there is room for critical comments.



Not at all a fanboy thread, i see it as a Eletech discussion thread and for us the makers to gather more information on our products feedbacks  Love the comments, we have been improving our craft from all the feedbacks from the community here!

Meanwhile, A very interesting notion that you brought up. Do you guys think we should dial back abit on the design and opulence and move for simplicity and minimalistic?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Have been away for abit recently, been sorting out both the Aeneid and also sponsorship on HeadFi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please no. Literally no other brand delivers this level of design complexity and elaboration


----------



## bigbeans

Eric Chong said:


> Have been away for abit recently, been sorting out both the Aeneid and also sponsorship on HeadFi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it depends on the design? If I'm paying top dollar for Aeneid and my recently acquired Iliad, I want to maximize every cent I paid for it.

There are situations that call for a Rolls Royce and there are some that call for a Lambo. As long as we aren't in an 'either or' camp and somehow Eric could introduce an understated line that fits in the existing product line up.

That being said, I love what Parnassus offers and I wouldn't change it. The Eletech aesthetics and build, particularly in the Parnassus line, is unmatched and is the reason why I choose Eletech.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

Eric Chong said:


> Have been away for abit recently, been sorting out both the Aeneid and also sponsorship on HeadFi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being completely honest, I absolutely love the design of the Socrates, Plato and Iliad (all of which I own) but I feel the Aeneid is maybe one step too ‘gaudy’ and literal in the design of the Y-split for my tastes, specifically the gold representation of the ruins. Of course, if I could afford it right now, I’d probably still buy it as Eletech’s cables are so fantastic, but it would be the first of your amazing creations that I’d think about wearing a little more discretely. I just think I prefer the more abstracted designs of the earlier cables. The purple case is absolutely gorgeous though. Clearly I’m just immensely jealous of everyone who is currently enjoying the Aeneid…


----------



## twister6

Aeneid, just like other Eletech cables, has a theme based design which I think is very appropriate since you get the whole story as you unbox the product, making it more unique to stand out from competition.  Of course, you can argue that many people unbox and throw away the packaging, especially when it comes to cables, but I know of quite a few who save Eletech boxes and put them on a bookshelf cause they do look like actual books.

Another thing, they make this extravagant packaging, yet the pricing is very competitive relative to other brands making similar flagship cables.  So, in theory you are not paying extra for the packaging.  And, for those who are not familiar, this cable hardware is designed by Eletech but manufactured by Pentaconn, the same as the latest MMR Balmung shells, and from what I heard cost is high.

And last, but not least, the unboxing pictures I posted above are zoomed in, while y-split is the same size as on most of the other cables.  So, it is not overwhelming or bulky, rather very compact and detailed.


----------



## Deezel177 (Jun 11, 2021)

bigbeans said:


> I think it depends on the design? If I'm paying top dollar for Aeneid and my recently acquired Iliad, I want to maximize every cent I paid for it.
> 
> There are situations that call for a Rolls Royce and there are some that call for a Lambo. As long as we aren't in an 'either or' camp and somehow Eric could introduce an understated line that fits in the existing product line up.
> 
> That being said, I love what Parnassus offers and I wouldn't change it. The Eletech aesthetics and build, particularly in the Parnassus line, is unmatched and is the reason why I choose Eletech.


I agree with this completely. There's a time and place for everything, and I feel that the flagship offering is the appropriate place to go a bit over-the-top. I'd love for Eletech to also come out with something more performer or on-the-go-oriented, perhaps; lighter and simpler in hardware, but with their touch of class. But, that's for another line-up, another time. For an offering this pricey and exclusive, I'd, again, rather get something that's a bit out-there than something that's _safe_. But, that's just me. 

As always, though, any feedback or critique on any thread is (and should be) more than welcome. There shouldn't be such a thing as a _fanboy_ thread. That helps no one; not the manufacturers and, especially, not the consumers.


----------



## Kiats (Jun 11, 2021)

@Eric Chong All the discussion about different types of approach to the presentation of cables gives me an idea: a line of cables with more minimalist and/or zen design. Simple designs which allow the glory of the cables themselves to shine through - the workmanship of the cable itself and perhaps some elegant but understated design touches. Might make for an easier conversation when I am passing through some slightly more dodgy jurisdictions where the transit point officials may be otherwise tempted.

Perhaps this range could be the Traveller or the Zen or Tranquility range.

Haha! I can say speak about tranquility as I have finally gotten around to installing Bootcamp on my personal MacBook Pro and so am able at last to install some gorgeous FW which is giving my Sony 1A and 1Z a new lease of life.  Listening with FitEar EST and the Aeneid.


----------



## nekromantik

yeah I think there is a market for both premium range and standard range
only issue is those companies that make the standard products much less better
so be good if elentech standard ones are as good sounding but premium ones are better looking and have better box and accessories.


----------



## SBranson

Geez...  is there something wrong with the notifications?  I just found out that the last 3 pages exist..

Amazing impressions of the Aeneid..  

As far as the "gaudy" factor...  I agree with the sentiment that as a statement piece it should go all out.  I don't see the actual pics looking "too much" at all.  The press photos with the smoother gold wire look might have been a bit much for my tastes but the actual photos look in line with the rest of the cables with the splitter being a very a propos upscaled design.  Also, not everyone buys cables because they sound great.  Some people buy them for the aesthetic and ergonomic feature only and don't even believe that the sound is different enough..  In this case they've gotta look good and the Aeneid delivers.

*Also*, anyone looking to sell a Socrates in 2pin/2.5mm let me know as I'm looking for one for my new Oriolus Isabellae.


----------



## claud W

SBranson said:


> Geez...  is there something wrong with the notifications?  I just found out that the last 3 pages exist..
> 
> Amazing impressions of the Aeneid..
> 
> ...


The Socrates is what I just bought for my soon to arrive Isabellae. I also think a PW # 5 will be my mobile cord and I have several of those.


----------



## Eric Chong

Gathering the feedback from all of y'all i reckon that we do need to start looking towards a minimalistic line-up or cable options for a daily driver. Perhaps something to be visited in our Virtues series next! We'll likely explore something along this direction in our upcoming Headphone Cables line-up! Keep posted for that! 

It's great to have such active discussions and critique on our line ups, We greatly appreciate it! After all, we can only improve with your help! Such is the case for Aeneid's packaging where we try to address the shortfall in our packaging details and space optimisation as mentioned in @Deezel177's Iliad review and impressions.




Deezel177 said:


> As always, though, any feedback or critique on any thread is (and should be) more than welcome. There shouldn't be such a thing as a _fanboy_ thread. That helps no one; not the manufacturers and, especially, not the consumers.


Completely agreed, as should Eletech's discussion be. I've always been known to tell our friends and customers this "Please give me a brutal assessment and if possible, nitpick on the minor details so i know where i can work on next time".



SBranson said:


> Geez... is there something wrong with the notifications? I just found out that the last 3 pages exist..


Definitely something going on, I remember complaining to Micheal about the same thing recently. I haven't been getting notifications in =/


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Gathering the feedback from all of y'all i reckon that we do need to start looking towards a minimalistic line-up or cable options for a daily driver. Perhaps something to be visited in our Virtues series next! We'll likely explore something along this direction in our upcoming Headphone Cables line-up! Keep posted for that!
> 
> It's great to have such active discussions and critique on our line ups, We greatly appreciate it! After all, we can only improve with your help! Such is the case for Aeneid's packaging where we try to address the shortfall in our packaging details and space optimisation as mentioned in @Deezel177's Iliad review and impressions.
> 
> ...


@SBranson preferences - tick the first three boxes and then "Persistent Alerts" or something of the sort - that and unwatching/watching the threads I was interested in fixed it for me


----------



## Eric Chong

claud W said:


> The Socrates is what I just bought for my soon to arrive Isabellae. I also think a PW # 5 will be my mobile cord and I have several of those.



I've recently received quite a bit of requests on the Socrates, made to pair with the Oriolus Isabellae - Did i miss out impressions or synergy of this pairing?


----------



## Blanchot

Eric Chong said:


> I've recently received quite a bit of requests on the Socrates, made to pair with the Oriolus Isabellae - Did i miss out impressions or synergy of this pairing?


It's a bit surprising as few people have the Isa yet. MusicTeck won't start shipping them until late June/early July.


----------



## JerryX (Jun 13, 2021)

Kiats said:


> see what else arrived today? Paired with the Final Shichiku Kangen. Gorgeous isn't it?


Wow! I’m actually super interested in the difference of sound between Socrates and Oslo Gen.SK, paired with your Shichiku Kangen. Mind sharing more impressions whenever you find it’s ready? Oslo gen.sk is just too stiff.


----------



## Kiats

JerryX said:


> Wow! I’m actually super interested in the difference of sound between Socrates and Oslo Gen.SK, paired with your Shichiku Kangen. Mind sharing more impressions whenever you find it’s ready? Oslo gen.sk is just too stiff.



Cant agree with you more! The Oslo Gen SK is the result of the cable being too thin. While the sheathing is too thick. Hence, it’s like barbed wire curling up. 

Well, once I switched over, it’s like a veil has been dropped. I am surprised what a bottleneck the Oslo gen SK was. Everything is so much clearer and more dynamic. I do like it very much. The combo.


----------



## SBranson

Eric Chong said:


> I've recently received quite a bit of requests on the Socrates, made to pair with the Oriolus Isabellae - Did i miss out impressions or synergy of this pairing?



I can’t speak for anyone else but for me it’s just a hunch based on what I’m hearing and what I suspect the Socrates will do.


----------



## claud W (Jun 13, 2021)

Eric Chong.
Is Eletech ever going to sell the Justice cable? Do you know if that vendor that is selling the Justice cable as a package with the CA Dorado 2020 is ever going to allow us consumers a chance to purchase it only?
Eric, does Eletech have a similar cable to the Justice ?


----------



## Eric Chong

claud W said:


> Eric Chong.
> Is Eletech ever going to sell the Justice cable? Do you know if that vendor that is selling the Justice cable as a package with the CA Dorado 2020 is ever going to allow us consumers a chance to purchase it only?
> Eric, does Eletech have a similar cable to the Justice ?



Unfortunately, no. We have agreements with the HK distributor to have that developed exclusively for them. You may have to write in to them to see if they allow it for sale individually.

At the moment, Justice is our only 'Hybrid' cable, but we are indeed planning for a special hybrid piece in the future to bolster the ranks of the "Virtues" series


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Unfortunately, no. We have agreements with the HK distributor to have that developed exclusively for them. You may have to write in to them to see if they allow it for sale individually.
> 
> At the moment, Justice is our only 'Hybrid' cable, but we are indeed planning for a special hybrid piece in the future to bolster the ranks of the "Virtues" series


Look forward to hybrid cables from you and your team @Eric Chong . Interesting development. You will remember that years back, one of the pioneers in this field came up with a silver/copper hybrid.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Look forward to hybrid cables from you and your team @Eric Chong . Interesting development. You will remember that years back, one of the pioneers in this field came up with a silver/copper hybrid.



Indeed! Hybrids are always a joy to work with. It increases the difficulties a lot with many different permutations. While "Hybrid" is also a general term - The real question is what kind of materials should we employ in a Hybrid set up


----------



## Craftsman1511

Tracking shows the Aeneid should finally arrive in the coming days. Looks like this will be a rewarding week of listening. Looking to compare the Aeneid / Iliad, both of Eric's masterpieces.


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Tracking shows the Aeneid should finally arrive in the coming days. Looks like this will be a rewarding week of listening. Looking to compare the Aeneid / Iliad, both of Eric's masterpieces.



Looking forward to your impressions


----------



## metaljem77

I’ve paired my Iliad with Thummim and used the Plato cable for my U18T. I’m liking the synergy of Plato and the U18T v much!!!


----------



## JerryX

Kiats said:


> Cant agree with you more! The Oslo Gen SK is the result of the cable being too thin. While the sheathing is too thick. Hence, it’s like barbed wire curling up.
> 
> Well, once I switched over, it’s like a veil has been dropped. I am surprised what a bottleneck the Oslo gen SK was. Everything is so much clearer and more dynamic. I do like it very much. The combo.


Good to hear! Ths Oslo gen SK is a pain to use, and I am really curious about the logic behind building this cable without taking ergonomics into consideration. At the end of the day, what I really want is to easily enjoy the IEM without fighting with the cable.

Now I am interested in Socrates as well. Aesthetically them are the perfect match.


----------



## Eric Chong

JerryX said:


> Good to hear! Ths Oslo gen SK is a pain to use, and I am really curious about the logic behind building this cable without taking ergonomics into consideration. At the end of the day, what I really want is to easily enjoy the IEM without fighting with the cable.
> 
> Now I am interested in Socrates as well. Aesthetically them are the perfect match.



Whilst the aesthetics do match up pretty well, i recommend for you to try out the Socrates if possible to see if you like the SQ pairing synergy


----------



## Wyville

Blanchot said:


> Am I the only one to think that Eletech went over the top with the Aenid, design and presentation wise, with the gold and everything? It seems that manufacturers are competing in "making a statement" with overdone design elements and lavish packaging these days (the useless briefcase that came with the R8 springs to mind). I count myself as a big fan of Eletech as I own several of their cables and have more incoming, but the Aenid is too much for me. I would think twice before wearing such a thing in public.
> 
> I know this is a fanboy thread but I still hope there is room for critical comments.


As you will have noticed, the last thing you have to worry about is fanboys ganging up on you for sharing your thoughts here. Eric is also one of the people who I feel most comfortable sharing constructive criticism with, as I know he genuinely appreciates it and takes it to heart.

When I look at Aeneid as a reviewer, I think the detailing on the cable is insanely good and the cable as a whole looks superb while fitting with how I understand Eletech as a brand. It is a statement product, exuding luxury and every detail (including the name) works great within the Eletech branding. However, personally I actually much prefer an understated and minimalistic design, ideally with black sleeving to add durability as well as "stealth". 😉 So yeah, plenty of room for constructive criticism and brainstorming in general. 😁


----------



## bigbeans

Epitome of class.


----------



## jwbrent

@Eric Chong, will you be exhibiting at CanJam SoCal or will one of your dealers be there in your stead?


----------



## NJoyzAudio

jwbrent said:


> @Eric Chong, will you be exhibiting at CanJam SoCal or will one of your dealers be there in your stead?


I so agree, it would be good to have Eric/Eletech at CanJam SoCal!
I hope you seriously consider being here!


----------



## KickAssChewGum

bigbeans said:


> Epitome of class.


That case is so gorgeous! I’m super jealous!


----------



## rofflemywaffle

Black & gold. What an aesthetic and sonic match made in heaven


----------



## Eric Chong

bigbeans said:


> Epitome of class.


Glad it has safely arrived!  Psyched to hear the impressions of FS & Aeneid!



rofflemywaffle said:


> Black & gold. What an aesthetic and sonic match made in heaven


Eh! That's the qdc V14 yeah? That's one IEM i didn't try the pairing with. How goes the synergy?


----------



## Eric Chong

jwbrent said:


> @Eric Chong, will you be exhibiting at CanJam SoCal or will one of your dealers be there in your stead?





NJoyzAudio said:


> I so agree, it would be good to have Eric/Eletech at CanJam SoCal!
> I hope you seriously consider being here!



Unfortunately I can't confirm at the moment =/. Unlike in the past I would probably know if i'll be making the trip by now. It'll all depend on the border restrictions by then. It'll be no good if i have to come back to a 21 days quarantine. However, if restrictions are eased or some form of "Vaccine Passport" happens by then, I will definitely be there! I've been grounded for way too long, everybody knows how much i love Canjams 

That said, I'll perhaps check with Bloom Audio if they will be attending the show. That could be a way for Eletech to be there too!


----------



## rofflemywaffle

Eric Chong said:


> Eh! That's the qdc V14 yeah? That's one IEM i didn't try the pairing with. How goes the synergy?



Yeah! It's the V14 in CIEM. The Aeneid is the one cable I've tried with it that sounds best _without all switches off_! Everything else I've tried with it needs a bit of an adjustment on the tuning switches to sound the best. The Iliad I have sounds nicer with the ultra-high switch on for example, and with the stock cable, pretty much all switches need to be on or else it sounds congested.

Aeneid though? Big and bold without any adjustments/boosts, with this pleasing tonality with the V14 that's hard to describe. Not to mention how good the two combined together look!


----------



## Craftsman1511

Man, it's tough to look at all these Aeneids impressions streaming in while I'm waiting on the delivery :'(


----------



## Kimiifrit

Has anyone tried the Aeneid with the mighty bird yet?


----------



## Eric Chong

Kimiifrit said:


> Has anyone tried the Aeneid with the mighty bird yet?


There's a slight chance @bigbeans may have tried the pair up.


----------



## Jayden

Craftsman1511 said:


> Man, it's tough to look at all these Aeneids impressions streaming in while I'm waiting on the delivery :'(



It's even more agonizing for me knowing that you're way ahead of me in the Aeneid's queue lol


----------



## mvvRAZ




----------



## twister6

rofflemywaffle said:


> Yeah! It's the V14 in CIEM. The Aeneid is the one cable I've tried with it that sounds best _without all switches off_! Everything else I've tried with it needs a bit of an adjustment on the tuning switches to sound the best. The Iliad I have sounds nicer with the ultra-high switch on for example, and with the stock cable, pretty much all switches need to be on or else it sounds congested.
> 
> Aeneid though? Big and bold without any adjustments/boosts, with this pleasing tonality with the V14 that's hard to describe. Not to mention how good the two combined together look!



And from the looks, this is a special edition with 0.78mm sockets, right?  Regular qdc V14 uses 0.75mm reversed wired sockets.


----------



## rofflemywaffle (Jun 16, 2021)

twister6 said:


> And from the looks, this is a special edition with 0.78mm sockets, right?  Regular qdc V14 uses 0.75mm reversed wired sockets.



Good eye  I put in a special request when ordering the CIEM from MusicTeck, and they were able to accomodate!


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> special edition with 0.78mm sockets


Hopefully qdc uses this as their standard norm in the future ; There are too much variation in connectors types...


----------



## Kimiifrit

Eric Chong said:


> Hopefully qdc uses this as their standard norm in the future ; There are too much variation in connectors types...


Hey Eric, curious that would you have something similar to the ConX system from EA which could accommodate various connector types... in the futures?


----------



## Eric Chong

Kimiifrit said:


> Hey Eric, curious that would you have something similar to the ConX system from EA which could accommodate various connector types... in the futures?


I can't say with absolute certainty as things may change as the tech progresses. However at the moment or in the foreseeable future, we do not have plans to accommodate such designs. With any additional connecting point, soldering point, it's certain that we'll encounter the inevitable 'Signal loss'. Unless we manage to find a way to mitigate that in some ways or other, it's unlikely we will delve into this form of system.


----------



## Kiats (Jun 17, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> I can't say with absolute certainty as things may change as the tech progresses. However at the moment or in the foreseeable future, we do not have plans to accommodate such designs. With any additional connecting point, soldering point, it's certain that we'll encounter the inevitable 'Signal loss'. Unless we manage to find a way to mitigate that in some ways or other, it's unlikely we will delve into this form of system.


Makes sense @Eric Chong . Responsible way of approaching the issue rather than just cashing in for a few more bucks at the expense of your customers. I recall years ago, I had an adapter from mini XLR to the Abyss connectors. And there was an appreciable drop in dynamics and the visceral bass with the adapter.

So perfectly understand where you are coming from


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> I can't say with absolute certainty as things may change as the tech progresses. However at the moment or in the foreseeable future, we do not have plans to accommodate such designs. With any additional connecting point, soldering point, it's certain that we'll encounter the inevitable 'Signal loss'. Unless we manage to find a way to mitigate that in some ways or other, it's unlikely we will delve into this form of system.



I guess you're a purist at heart! While ConX does offer convenience, I agree with your sentiment. I've had my Leo II Octa redone in ConX but I did notice a little drop in the SQ. I do look forward to the day Eletech derives a solution though (fingers crossed).

In other news....it's been a busy day but, guess what arrived in the noon! Haven't have had any time to listen yet but wow...big thumbs up on the unboxing experience!


----------



## nekromantik

@Eric Chong 
I finally got my justice cable but they sent me wrong connector. I asked for 2.5 but got sent 4.4. do you see any problems using a 4.4 to 2.5 adapter?


----------



## rofflemywaffle

Eric Chong said:


> Hopefully qdc uses this as their standard norm in the future ; There are too much variation in connectors types...



The weirdest one is likely JH's 7-pin connector.... how do you even build a cable to fully take advantage of 7 separate conductors per side?


----------



## Eric Chong

nekromantik said:


> @Eric Chong
> I finally got my justice cable but they sent me wrong connector. I asked for 2.5 but got sent 4.4. do you see any problems using a 4.4 to 2.5 adapter?


Heyy~!! Glad to hear that you've received the Justice cable from the HK side. Are they able to replace you with the correct configuration? As i mentioned in an earlier post, it's best to go with as little connecting point as possible coming from a 'purist' approach however, the SQ will not be significantly degraded. Even i too, uses adaptors sometimes for pure convenience.



rofflemywaffle said:


> The weirdest one is likely JH's 7-pin connector.... how do you even build a cable to fully take advantage of 7 separate conductors per side?


Please don't get me started lol. Crafting a 7Pin cable is an incredibly arduous task.  AFAIK, only 4 pins are currently properly utilised in the 7Pin config, while the additional pins are perhaps future proofed like the 4.4mm fifth pole. While the inclusion of the additional pins reduce the interior space which makes soldering really difficult as well as limits the thickness / amount of wires available due to space constraint. 

For eg, i wouldn't be able to fit an Iliad (24awg) 8 wires into the 7Pin interior space. Yet, to fully utilise the BassControl Pod, minimum of 6 wires is needed (usually we deploy them in 8 wires). Which means, we have to go with lower awg cables 26,28,30 etc ; but why would one do that in pursuit of an upgrade path in cabling..


----------



## rofflemywaffle

Eric Chong said:


> but why would one do that in pursuit of an upgrade path in cabling..



Clearly it's the new numbers game after the "IEM driver count war" now it's the "connector pin count war". Wait till a genius decides to make one pin per driver and we get some horrific monstrosity.


----------



## Eric Chong

rofflemywaffle said:


> Wait till a genius decides to make one pin per driver


Although it will be a madman project, the idea does seems intriguing...

Imagine going like "Okay i need 2 copper wires for my bass, 2 silvers for my mids and 4 gps for my highs ; Eric can i have a custom cable built in this configuration please"


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> Although it will be a madman project, the idea does seems intriguing...
> 
> Imagine going like "Okay i need 2 copper wires for my bass, 2 silvers for my mids and 4 gps for my highs ; Eric can i have a custom cable built in this configuration please"


I fully expect @mvvRAZ bugging you to build the only one in the world for his Jolene


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> I fully expect @mvvRAZ bugging you to build the only one in the world for his Jolene


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


>


Is it too much to expect Eletech 7 pin adapters with a bass control?


----------



## mvvRAZ

KuroKitsu said:


> I fully expect @mvvRAZ bugging you to build the only one in the world for his Jolene


I already have a monstrosity for my Jolene  I just don’t have a Jolene lmao


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> Is it too much to expect Eletech 7 pin adapters with a bass control?



I'm actually hesitant on dedicating resources to developing JH accessories at the moment. I've heard a couple of friends mentioning the constant lapse of QC recently. Doesn't bode well in the long haul..


----------



## Deezel177

rofflemywaffle said:


> Clearly it's the new numbers game after the "IEM driver count war" now it's the "connector pin count war". Wait till a genius decides to make one pin per driver and we get some horrific monstrosity.


The 7-pin connector is widely speculated to be for their upcoming DSP box, whenever that comes out in the future. It was supposed to come out with their tri-brid Janis a few years ago, but the project ultimately got cancelled for some reason. Perhaps, JH decided it was best to first sow the seeds for it by distributing the 7-pin connector as much as they could, before ultimately releasing that DSP accessory. Rumour has it that it's supposed to work like Audeze's Cipher cable, where you could manipulate and EQ the IEM with a phone app.


----------



## Craftsman1511

@Eric Chong, the Aeneid's gift token is pretty nice! I love collecting totems like these and I think it'll make for a good piece on my chessboard lol




I haven't yet got the time to do critical listening to the Aeneid but right off the bat, I noticed the lushness in the midrange and an incredible enveloping soundstage, that extends far deeper than Iliad. It also does seem to be a rather neutral and organic presentation. When I swapped IEMs with the Aeneid, I did not notice a heavy coloration of signature of sorts.


----------



## rofflemywaffle

Deezel177 said:


> The 7-pin connector is widely speculated to be for their upcoming DSP box, whenever that comes out in the future.



That'd definitely be neat, though I can't fathom why they would need 3 extra pins compared to their older 4-pin design. From what I could tell, their IEMs current cap out at 4-way crossovers on the Jolene, though I guess they could always try something fancier like EE's synX implementation. Not sure if it's worth the trade off though since it means that cable swapping will be much more restrictive, and the discomfort from all that extra thickness. We'll see what the future brings I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## nekromantik (Jun 18, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> Heyy~!! Glad to hear that you've received the Justice cable from the HK side. Are they able to replace you with the correct configuration? As i mentioned in an earlier post, it's best to go with as little connecting point as possible coming from a 'purist' approach however, the SQ will not be significantly degraded. Even i too, uses adaptors sometimes for pure convenience.


They sending free adapter. 🙂 I was planning on upgrading my dap also and looking at shanling M6 Pro 21 which comes with 4.4 input anyway so for now will just use adapter


----------



## Deezel177

rofflemywaffle said:


> That'd definitely be neat, though I can't fathom why they would need 3 extra pins compared to their older 4-pin design. From what I could tell, their IEMs current cap out at 4-way crossovers on the Jolene, though I guess they could always try something fancier like EE's synX implementation. Not sure if it's worth the trade off though since it means that cable swapping will be much more restrictive, and the discomfort from all that extra thickness. We'll see what the future brings I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I believe their crossovers are all three-way ones, and the fourth pin is ground. But, for the DSP, I imagine it'd be something more complex than a _one-pin-per-crossover_ config. As you said, though, we'll have to see what the future holds. The trade-off of a new connector will always be that, I'm afraid; finding a cable brand that use them, potentially having to adapt/reterminate your favourite cables, etc. But, for what it's worth, I do think the 7-pin connectors are the absolute best I've used so far in terms of the solidity of the connection, the build quality, how easy it is to plug in-and-out, etc. And, they are rumoured to offer that extra bit of functionality too, so they at least have a reason to exist. 

Fortunately, JH's new stock cables are excellent in terms of build as well, so I don't have any issues just using those for the time being. I recently sent them to a cable brand here in Jakarta called Verus Audio. They were able to remove the much-maligned memory wire and reterminate my cable with a 4.4mm Pentaconn plug, so I can finally use them out of my DAP's balanced output now.


----------



## Eric Chong

"Aeneid"s are sold out for current batches scheduled for production~! 

Please check with us prior to placing your pre-orders to confirm on the estimated shipping date.

Meanwhile, to celebrate the successful launch of the Aeneid, we'll be preparing a Eletech Giveaway campaign; details to be released in the next couple of days! Keep posted! 

-Eric


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> "Aeneid"s are sold out for current batches scheduled for production~!
> 
> Please check with us prior to placing your pre-orders to confirm on the estimated shipping date.
> 
> ...


Luckily I've gotten the Aeneid early. Been enjoying it immensely since it arrived.


My lord.. the spatial resolution is insane. Aeneid manages to upgrade all my IEMs without significantly altering the inherent sonic characteristics. The Aeneid does outperform Iliad in terms of holography and imaging but Iliad does still have that allure in the lows and mid-high boost, very engaging and musical. The Aeneid is way more technically excellent while being more neutral. Happy to keep both! Great work @Eric Chong


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> Eletech Giveaway campaign


Would it be too much to hope for an Aeneid giveaway ?


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> Would it be too much to hope for an Aeneid giveaway ?


I'm rooting for that too !! You'll never know with @Eric Chong ..


----------



## mvvRAZ

I think from memory they did an Iliad giveaway close to its launch? Considering they've fully sold out all their planned batches I don't know if they have the capacity though


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> I think from memory they did an Iliad giveaway close to its launch? Considering they've fully sold out all their planned batches I don't know if they have the capacity though


You’re right. We would love to host a Aeneid Giveaway eventually but we’re currently sitting in the office without an Aeneid ourselves  ~ so we def cant have the Aeneid bonanza this time round


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> You’re right. We would love to host a Aeneid Giveaway eventually but we’re currently sitting in the office without an Aeneid ourselves  ~ so we def cant have the Aeneid bonanza this time round


Haven’t bought a Plato for a while… would love me a giveaway for that!


----------



## Eric Chong (Jun 22, 2021)

An update regarding the CanJam SoCal., as many have asked :

We're still ironing out finer details but we are working towards exhibiting for the show under the banner of BloomAudio @Andrew DiMarcangelo  We'll release more news when we confirm!

EDIT : Our team will also try to make it for the trip if possible, depending on the prevailing quarantine upon returning back to SG


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> An update regarding the CanJam SoCal., as many have asked :
> 
> We're still ironing out finer details but we are working towards exhibiting for the show under the banner of BloomAudio @Andrew DiMarcangelo  We'll release more news when we confirm!
> 
> EDIT : Our team will also try to make it for the trip if possible, depending on the prevailing quarantine upon returning back to SG


Nice! It's about high time Canjams resume! Eric, if you could showcase some prototypes of future releases that would be dandy!


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> An update regarding the CanJam SoCal., as many have asked :
> 
> We're still ironing out finer details but we are working towards exhibiting for the show under the banner of BloomAudio @Andrew DiMarcangelo  We'll release more news when we confirm!
> 
> EDIT : Our team will also try to make it for the trip if possible, depending on the prevailing quarantine upon returning back to SG



Such excitement! Very happy for the guys in the US!


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Such excitement! Very happy for the guys in the US!


Everybody is finding the perfect excuse to scratch the travel itch!  

Im putting October London on my agenda too. Absolutely have to meet and hangout with the guys


----------



## bluestorm1992

Eric Chong said:


> Everybody is finding the perfect excuse to scratch the travel itch!
> 
> Im putting October London on my agenda too. Absolutely have to meet and hangout with the guys


Come to the NYC Canjam! I will bring my P6P, FS, Traillii (if I still keep it by then), C9, and headphones.


----------



## bigbeans

bluestorm1992 said:


> Come to the NYC Canjam! I will bring my P6P, FS, Traillii (if I still keep it by then), C9, and headphones.


Ah, so you're not bringing your wallet


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> Come to the NYC Canjam! I will bring my P6P, FS, Traillii (if I still keep it by then), C9, and headphones.


You know i will! Beer time 



bigbeans said:


> Ah, so you're not bringing your wallet



Fam never needed to bring wallets. They swipe their face for products lol


----------



## SBranson

DHL delivered today




Listening to the Socrates on the Isabellae.  I had the Prudence and then more recently the Plato for a couple days but I think this Socrates is the one for these.  Smoother, mellower vocal tone.  Brings a nice romance back to the vocal track that the others laid a bit bare.  

Now I’m wondering what this will do to the Elysium.


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> DHL delivered today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad that it has arrived safely!  Happy to hear that the pairing with Isabellae bodes well! How's the signature & performance of the Isabellae?


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Eric Chong said:


> An update regarding the CanJam SoCal., as many have asked :
> 
> We're still ironing out finer details but we are working towards exhibiting for the show under the banner of BloomAudio @Andrew DiMarcangelo  We'll release more news when we confirm!
> 
> EDIT : Our team will also try to make it for the trip if possible, depending on the prevailing quarantine upon returning back to SG


Eric,

Will be nice to have Eletech represented at Can Jam SoCal, and I'm sure Bloom Audio will represent properly, but without you the spirit might not be the same 
Hopefully SG quarantine and rules will have relaxed and you can make the trip!
Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Eric Chong

NJoyzAudio said:


> Eric,
> 
> Will be nice to have Eletech represented at Can Jam SoCal, and I'm sure Bloom Audio will represent properly, but without you the spirit might not be the same
> Hopefully SG quarantine and rules will have relaxed and you can make the trip!
> Keeping fingers crossed



Indeed, I would love to be there. Everybody knows i'm a huge fan of Canjams. In any case, even if i'm unable to be there personally, I'm sure the guys at Bloom will take good care of you guys! One of the best in the industry for Customer Service. Besides, i'll be closely monitoring our emails and inboxes for through the Canjam, so if there's any technical questions that Bloom Audio guys couldn't answer, shoot me an email/pm, i'll try to revert quickly 

Gosh, all these talk of Canjams is getting me excited. @mvvRAZ are we down for CJ London eh?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Indeed, I would love to be there. Everybody knows i'm a huge fan of Canjams. In any case, even if i'm unable to be there personally, I'm sure the guys at Bloom will take good care of you guys! One of the best in the industry for Customer Service. Besides, i'll be closely monitoring our emails and inboxes for through the Canjam, so if there's any technical questions that Bloom Audio guys couldn't answer, shoot me an email/pm, i'll try to revert quickly
> 
> Gosh, all these talk of Canjams is getting me excited. @mvvRAZ are we down for CJ London eh?


As long as it goes through, 100%! I hope there's no more waves and variants and whatnot, I really miss audio shows and they're really healthy for my wallet too as I don't have to purchase everything I want to try


----------



## kailok18

Hey guys, hope I am doing right for the bonanza.  My response is as follows:
Favorite IEM: 64 Audio Trio for its exceptionally musicality and CP (for this price range anyway ; ) )
Favorite Eletech Product: Gotta be Eric Chong and his team hahahaha...actually Project 8 Prudence
For the future: Maybe a long shot but a collaboration with 64audio would be nice

Cheers.


----------



## hybridnut (Jun 22, 2021)

To enter the bonanza, here is my favorite IEMs and Eletech's products.
*Favorite IEMs:*  64audio A18s/A18t, Trailli
*Favorite Eletech's products*: Eletech iliad [it is perfectly matched with my A18s], Eletech Socrates [it can definitely fulfill my A18t], My next purchase will be Aeneid to try matching with my Trailli.
What I like to see from Eletech is to have featuring with other popular IEMs brand (e.g. Oriolus, 64 audio) to develop the matching cable with their IEMs.


----------



## Deril Adha

To enter the Bonanza Giveaway on Facebook, hope this format is right:

Favorite IEMs: Moondrop Blessing 2 & SeeAudio Yume (vocal lovers 🤤)

Favorite Eletech Cable: Eletech Aeneid & Iliad (the most aesthetically pleasing from all Eletech Cable, also I like white-bright colored cable like this one, magnanimous )

Optional: Since every brands & developers seems to jump into the making of dongle dac, it would be interesting to see Eletech brings their royal aesthetic and joins the bandwagon


----------



## mvvRAZ

Giveaway time!

Favourite IEMs: FuSang and A18S
Favourite ETs: Aeneid and Plato, Iliad a close third 
Next from Eletech… Aeneid x Iliad 8 wire pleaaaaaase


----------



## masahito24@chart

Let us know what's your favourite IEM(s) on Eletech's thread - *Oriolus Trailli *





 Comment on our thread your favourite Eletech's product and what appeals to you - *Socrates, and Iliad interconnects. Seeing the new Aeneid, I may have to add that one to my cable list. *





 [Optional] If you like to , let us know what you would like to see from Eletech's next! - * Maybe something digital, like USB interconnects. Always looking forward to any innovations from Eletech, Thank you for all the hard work in these trying times! *


----------



## Levanter

To enter the bonanza, here is my favorite IEMs and Eletech's products.
*Favorite IEMs:* 64A A12t
*Favorite Eletech's products*: Eletech Iliad & Socrates
What I like to see from Eletech is to have interchangeable connectors & termination in their cables


----------



## Craftsman1511

RE : The bonanza ;

Fav IEMs : Traillii , Thummim , VE Erlky, A18S
Fav Eletechs : Aeneid , Iliad , Socrates ; What appeals to me is the creativity of Eletech products and the artistic implementation of it! The aesthetics are gorgeous!

I hope to see more amazing mid/low range products from you guys! Hopefully you'll be able to work on the HP cables you've been mentioning for the longest time!


----------



## MatusSVK (Jun 22, 2021)

For the giveaway....

Favorite IEMs: No contest, the Campfire Dorado 2020

Favorite Eletech's products: Eletech Prudence, due to how well built of a cable it is for such a low price

What I like to see from Eletech: Interchangeable connectors for both termination (like Dunu) and IEM connectors (like effect audio's ConX), in order to make a truly universal IEM cable


----------



## leaky74

Another one for the giveaway!

*Favorite IEMs*: Thummim, Nio
*Favorite Eletech*: Iliad, Plato and more props to the Prudence for knockout value!

As for future stuff; just keep doing what you’re doing!


----------



## named name

For the giveaway:

Favourite IEMs: Audio 64 A12t & FiR M4
Favourite Eletec Products: Overall I like all of Eletec’s IEM cables, as I appreciate how they holistically place a high level of attention to all their cables. From excellent design (cable geometry, materials used, connectors, etc.) build quality, to their marketing efforts and user engagement.


----------



## infinitejustice

For the giveaway:

Favourite IEMs: EE Odin, A18t
Favourite Eletech Products: Iliad
What I like to see from Eletech: 6-8 wire iliad?


----------



## emszy

For the giveaway:

*Favorite IEMs*: EE Vantage, Noble K10
*Favorite Eletech products*: Fortitude, Prudence.
*Next from Eletech*: Purple leather case (like Aeneid's one) for LP6K 😁


----------



## mvvRAZ

emszy said:


> For the giveaway:
> 
> *Favorite IEMs*: EE Vantage, Noble K10
> *Favorite Eletech products*: Fortitude, Prudence.
> *Next from Eletech*: Purple leather case (like Aeneid's one) for LP6K 😁


Look up vishnu leather on instagram, they can hook you up


----------



## aaf evo

Ooo giveaway!

Fav IEM: Oriolus Traillii
Fav ET cable: Plato
In the future: some 8 wire big boys 😎


----------



## kaikai1805 (Jun 22, 2021)

Giveaway!!

Favourite IEMs: Ve8 and Elysium
Favourite Eletech: Iliad, hoping to try Aeneid & Socrates soon. 
The build quality, the high level of attention to details, from material to parts and even packaging. 
Next from Eletech… maybe a GPS&GPC hybrid?


----------



## nekromantik

Justice cable Is very nice! Much better quality than the CA stock cable. My first premium cable!


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

Giveaway ! 

Fav IEM: Ambient Acoustics MAD24 
Fav ET cable: Plato
In the future: 2,5-4,4 / 2,5-3,5 / 4,4-3,5 adaptors


----------



## xenithon

Thumbs up to the giveaway!


Favorite IEMs: 64 Audio U12t, 64 Audio Fourte Noir, Oriolus Traillii  
Favorite Eletech products: the Plato. There’s something about pure (non hybrid / mixed conductor) cables. 
Next from Eletech: on the cable front, a flagship pure copper offering. On the accessory front, a luxury travel case for IEMs and cables (maybe coming in varieties for 1-3 IEM / cable pairings)


----------



## ranfan (Jun 22, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> To enter the bonanza, simply do the following :
> 1) Follow / Watch Eletech's Head-Fi Official Discussion Thread - Thread Link
> 2) Let us know what's your favourite IEM(s) on Eletech's thread
> 3) Comment on our thread your favourite Eletech's product and what appeals to you
> 4) _[Optional]_ If you like to , let us know what you would like to see from Eletech's next!


A giveaway! 

1) Done
2) Warbler Prelude
3) Iliad - They're simply stunning to look at! Prettier than most jewelries of the female variety
4) Would love to see a tinsel model. Also a simple, lighter more ergonomic design for use on the go


Spoiler: Tinsel


----------



## Ifty

To enter the giveaway :

My favourite iem: Empire Ears odin
My Favourite Eletech Cable: Iliad

I hope my luck will favour


----------



## jwilliamhurst

Giveaway:

Favorite IEM: Oriolus Traillii
Favorite Eletech  Cable: Socrates

🙌


----------



## rofflemywaffle

Giveaway:

1. Favorite IEM: Anole V14
2. Favorite Cable: Aeneid (on the V14 of course )
3. I'd like to see Swappable 2.5/3.5/4.4 connectors!


----------



## gryphonos

To enter the Bonanza Giveaway on Facebook, I would like to contribute the following:

My favorite IEMs are Mason FS/ FuSang, Trailli and Erlkönig.

My favorite Eletech Cables cable is the Aeneid, according to the the reports of mvvRAZ, that describe a special kind of energy between FS/Fusang and Aeneid.

Tanks to Eric for the opportunity to participate.


----------



## Kimiifrit

Giveaway! Thanks Eric!

favorite IEM: Traillii, Shichiku Kagen
favorite Electech cable: Plato


----------



## iammarcy

Giveaway as well.

Fav IEM: 64 Audio U12t
Fav Electech Cable: Socrates


----------



## jwbrent

1) Subscribed

2) Mason Fabled Sound SE, Shichiku.Kangen, Anole V14

3) Aeneid for its bespoke materials and design

I studied philosophy in college and especially like the naming of your products 👍; Socrates, Plato, Aristotle must be next …


----------



## peterinvan

_ To enter the bonanza, simply do the following :
1) Follow / Watch Eletech's Head-Fi Official Discussion Thread - Thread Link
2) Let us know what's your favourite IEM(s) on Eletech's thread
3) Comment on our thread your favourite Eletech's product and what appeals to you
4) [Optional] If you like to , let us know what you would like to see from Eletech's next! _ 

1. Done
2. Meze
3. High quality cables
3. Light weight 4.4mm MMCX cables


----------



## Unseen Aura

Eric Chong said:


> Hello from the Eletech Team~!!
> 
> Head-Fi community has been a major part of Eletech journey and we greatly appreciate how the community here has supported us since Eletech's inception. Every Canjam interaction and chatting with the audiophile community has been incredibly inspiring for us. We've only been able to continue to improve and fine-tuning our craft thanks to the many feedbacks and critique from you guys!
> 
> ...


Giveaway, yay! 🎃

1) Watched (Followed).
2) I love Meze's and Metal Magic Research's IEM's, specially the GáeBolg, and BLON BL-A8 Prometheus.
3) Fortitude and Prudence, as they were the only ones available for my Empyrean.
4) I personally would love to see more headphone options, despite being well aware of your area of focus. And while on that subject, to make the cables a tad longer.

May the sound be ever in your favour.


----------



## JerryX (Jun 26, 2021)

All right, once Eric is generous, no on can really beat him lol! Followed this thread since the very beginning, and I am thrilled to see that Eric has grown his team and enhanced his offerings of cables that are aesthetically unique in this market. Look at the y-split and the plug, can I say, Eletech Yes? So, join the giveaway!

My current favorite iems are:   Final x Data Shichiku Kangen, Unique Melody Mason II JP edition and Vision Ears Erlkonig OG. My favorite Eletech cable is Iliad - you can't find a 24awg cable that beats its balanced toning and its transparency - silver cables can be more transparent, but generally could be a bit harsh on highs. Iliad is an all-rounder, but still gives an excellent imaging and large sound stage.

For the next step, definitely consider building headphone cables and more accessories. I would love to see the next wave of Project 8 on your other cable options. I know it's probably not possible to offer Iliad 8 or Aeneid 8, but finger crossed for mid-tier options!

Overall, I am happy to see that Eric has absorbed our suggestions and provided a top-notch packaging on Aeneid. Personally I think it's still a good idea to diverse your case options as well. Round cases with zips, sure, it's always a safe option, but I would love to see an even better leather case included your high-end products with a unique design that differs it from other similar products.

My next goal is to get a Socrates to pair with my Shichiku Kangen. Let's see how it goes


----------



## KickAssChewGum

Eric Chong said:


> Everybody is finding the perfect excuse to scratch the travel itch!
> 
> Im putting October London on my agenda too. Absolutely have to meet and hangout with the guys


Look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Zachik

> To enter the bonanza, simply do the following :
> 1) Follow / Watch Eletech's Head-Fi Official Discussion Thread
> 2) Let us know what's your favourite IEM(s) on Eletech's thread
> 3) Comment on our thread your favourite Eletech's product and what appeals to you
> 4) [Optional] If you like to , let us know what you would like to see from Eletech's next!



1. Done.
2. Sub-$500: Etymotic EVO.  $500-1000 range: EE Bravado.
3. I do not own Eletech products, yet, but hope the Socrates will be the first 
4. I would love to see a cable for the Etymotic EVO which uses Estron's T2 connectors.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Just when I was thinking of pulling a triggger on Socrates for the SK. Eric is on point!

Favourite Iems: Odin, A12t, M4
Favourite ET: Prudence definitely, hoping to try Socrates soon
Next from Eletech: Fancy leather storage cases! Litz Plato. Perhaps something to fill int the portfolio between Plato and Illiad


----------



## jwbrent

KuroKitsu said:


> Next from Eletech: Fancy leather storage cases! Litz Plato. Perhaps something to fill int the portfolio between Plato and Illiad



Aristotle 😉


----------



## SBranson

I’m such a dummy I responded on the announcement thread…



Did no.1

2. VE Elysium or Oriolus Isbellae

3. (** *edit* 22/06.. I think the Socrates is now my favourite.  What it does to vocals is just magic!)
… Plato for the Elysium.. Just got my Socrates for the Isabellae to try out tonight!
also have the Prudence, Justice, and an Iliad that the postal service seems to have misplaced...

Thanks Eric and the Eletech team for such great cables and service!


----------



## bk123

1. Watch- done
2. Favorite IEM: IMR acoustics EDP and R1
3. Eletech product: Haven't used any eletech product yet; would love to use one though


----------



## KickAssChewGum

Giveaway answers:

1) Done long ago!
2) Oriolus Trailli / EE Odin / EE Legend X / Penon Volt
3) Iliad and Plato. Beautiful design for both and very different sonic flavors between the two to compliment a vast number of IEMs, bringing them to the very edge of their capabilities (the Plato and Legend X combo needs to be heard to be believed - like they were made for each other). And those leather cases are awesome too! But most of all, I love how the all of the Eletech collection have their own ‘character’, both sonically and visually, telling their own individual stories, which extends to the unpacking experience.
4) If an Aeneid/Iliad 8-wire hybrid existed, I’d be all over that, so that gets my vote. Also a Project 8 Plato!

Thanks for all the awesome cables Eric. Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## marcelzxc (Jun 23, 2021)

My entry for this amazing giveaway!!  

1- Following.
2- Tin HiFi P1 & FiiO FH3 (the Socrates will match fo sure)
3- Best Eletech cable for me is the Iliad (no doubt!) All the cable is a masterpiece. The materials, the color, the texture, the connectors, the Y-split, the termination... All!
4- I would like to see more giveaways and world tours. And I think magnetic cases are better then Zipper cases. IMO

Thanks for this opportunity.
Warm regards.


----------



## Jeffyue

1. Favourite IEM - M5 CIEM, A18t 
2. Favourite Eletech product - Iliad 
3. Wanna see - cable option with awesome plug (2.5/3.5/4.4) and ConX 
(2pin,MMCX,RCX)


----------



## jwbrent

I wonder when the drawing for the Socrates is going to happen … 🤔


----------



## yong_shun

1) Follow / Watch Eletech's Head-Fi Official Discussion Thread - Thread Link* 
Done*

2) Let us know what's your favourite IEM(s) on Eletech's thread
*My favourite IEMs are Origami Silver, Campfire Andromeda, Solaris 2020 and Empire Ears ESR II*

3) Comment on our thread your favourite Eletech's product and what appeals to you
*Socrates. Because it has a low profile physical appearance which makes it a great pair with almost all IEMs. The sound profile is totally opposite of its physical appearance. Outstanding and extraordinary sounding!*

4) _[Optional]_ If you like to , let us know what you would like to see from Eletech's next!
*I would like to see some hybrid cables etc dual copper and dual silver perhaps?*


----------



## KuroKitsu

jwbrent said:


> I wonder when the drawing for the Socrates is going to happen … 🤔


Hopefully before the sales end so I grab it if I don't win


----------



## ian91

1. Done
2. Oriolus Traillii,  UM 3DT and Blon BL-03
3. Eletech Iliad - purely on the aesthetics! 
4. More budget cable options to introduce buyers to your brand and, broadly, the different sonic qualities that you have engineered.


----------



## riverground

1.) Done!
2.) If could have a Holy Trinity of IEMs, it would be the Sony IER-Z1R, Empire Ears Wraith, and the FitEar MH335DW-SR. I could add more but these three provide me the most joy. 
3.) I wish I could say I have a favourite based on sound, but unfortunately, I have yet to try one of your offerings. But based on aesthetics… the Iliad and Aeneid are two of the most photogenic cables I’ve ever laid eyes upon from your lineup. And as a photographer… I’m drooling to have a chance to take photos of them 😂 
4.) Honestly, since I haven’t had any chance to try out your products, I can’t say much but do what you do team! Keep up the insane craftsmanship!


----------



## 8481

To enter the bonanza, here is my favorite IEMs and Eletech's products.

Favorite IEMs: MMR Thummim, VE8

Favorite Eletech's products: Eletech Illiad

Extra: Now that Aenid is released, will there be a new ‘theme’ going? At the moment its on greek mythology.
Also all your accessories look so nice, are there plans to sell dap cases and the sort?


----------



## Blanchot (Jun 23, 2021)

I don't really need another Socrates, so I'll take a lighter approach to this:

Favourite IEMs: haven't found them yet.

Favourite cable: the Plato I think. I'll know for sure when it arrives.

The future:

1) Virtues: if the coming cables in this series will be just as prone to tangling as the existing ones, then they should be named Patience and Endurance.

2) School of Athens: as others have pointed out, we need an Aristotle.

3) Parnassus: please fire whoever was responsible for the design of the Aenid. At least let him take a drug test. He must be high on something.

With the hedonistic excesses hopefully behind you, may I suggest Stoicism as a theme for your next project?

A small wish: the cable clips that come with the Virtues series is the most useful accessory Eletech have ever made. They should be included with your higher end cables too. And no, you don't have to come up with some fancy theme-based design for them. The existing ones are good enough as they are. Don't overthink it - be practical, for once 

The  applies to all of the above, of course.


----------



## Eric Chong (Jun 23, 2021)

Thank you guys for the participating readily in our bonanza and also offering up feedback and opinions readily~! We really appreciate the activity and feedbacks! I found a few interesting "wish" in your comments and i want to address that :

1) Collaboration
We're always open to possible collaborations but at the same time, Eletech is still in it's infancy and i take utmost care not to scale up too quickly lest we couldn't handle it and prioritise collaborations supplies at the expense of Eletech's customers orders. To us, customers are at the heart of our business and we fully intend to put customers satisfaction first. That said, we will still have yearly mini-collaborations and special releases in limited scale, much like the Dita Audio & Eletech's Phantasm.

2) Digital Cables / IC
Actually we tried our hands way back when we developed the ProAdapts. It seems that we weren't able to develop any worthy configuration. Many prototypes were burnt through and we couldn't create anything we truly love. Our expertise lies in the analog path and we've decided to stay true to our ways.

3) Aeneid X Iliad 8 wires
That's super CHUNKY - No for now. But who knows if we'll develop a 26awg variant of that...

4) Interchangeable Connectors / Terminations
For Connectors no, but we have been toying with prototypes for swappable termination without significantly jeopardising the signal chain. No idea if the project will come to fruition but if we make a breakthrough y'all will be first to know!

5) Headphone Cables
We are indeed working on these and it will be soon 

6) More 8 wires / Bigboys
Coming soon! Project 8 should find itself re-opening for a month-long campaign sometime this year

7) Hybrid Cables
Interesting you guys mentioned this. We have been trying our hands at a few of the configurations including Copper/Silver , SPC/GPC , Copper/SPC and the likes. So much fun, but it'll be some time before we're through. Let's see what comes up!

8) Product Tours
We may be kicking off a Head-Fi Eletech Product tour in the US in the latter part of the year. Keep posted for that!




nekromantik said:


> Justice cable Is very nice! Much better quality than the CA stock cable. My first premium cable!


Awesome! Glad to hear that you're enjoying it! How goes the synergy? Did you manage to get the correct configuration in the end or did you manage with adaptors?



SBranson said:


> an Iliad that the postal service seems to have misplaced...


Oh no! I hope there's further updates? ..



jwbrent said:


> I wonder when the drawing for the Socrates is going to happen … 🤔


Ah! I forgot to mention! Apologies! The drawing will happen on First week JUL.

-Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

Blanchot said:


> I don't really need another Socrates, so I'll take a lighter approach to this:
> 
> Favourite IEMs: haven't found them yet.
> 
> ...


This kinda feels like asking Lamborghini to ditch what they're doing and start competing in Toyota's market


----------



## nekromantik

Eric Chong said:


> Awesome! Glad to hear that you're enjoying it! How goes the synergy? Did you manage to get the correct configuration in the end or did you manage with adaptors?


It sounds Very good. I don't have another balance cable to compare sound thought. I got adapter and also ordered new DAP which has 4.4 input


----------



## Eric Chong

Blanchot said:


> I don't really need another Socrates, so I'll take a lighter approach to this:
> 
> Favourite IEMs: haven't found them yet.
> 
> ...



Very constructive feedbacks actually! We really appreciate the critique and will look into improving the areas that need be. I see you're a fan of the School Of Athens series, rest assured that within the series, we will not explore heavily designed elements and will preserve simplicity and quality 



nekromantik said:


> It sounds Very good. I don't have another balance cable to compare sound thought. I got adapter and also ordered new DAP which has 4.4 input



Nice! There are many rather new worthy offering from the Chinese DAP manufacturers right now. Which one did you get?


----------



## nekromantik

Eric Chong said:


> Nice! There are many rather new worthy offering from the Chinese DAP manufacturers right now. Which one did you get?


Went for shanling M6 Pro 21. Might be overkill for Dorado though haha


----------



## Eric Chong

nekromantik said:


> Went for shanling M6 Pro 21. Might be overkill for Dorado though haha


Nothing is really overkill - more like future proof  Share your impressions when it's in


----------



## nekromantik

Eric Chong said:


> Nothing is really overkill - more like future proof  Share your impressions when it's in


Will do! 😎


----------



## Quang23693

*Giveaway*: 

1) Done just watch this topic but i followed all Elelech social networks a long period of time. 
2) My Favorite iem: Fir M5, EE Zeus and Sony Z1r
3) Honestly, i never have a chance to trying the Eletech's product although i followed all your social networks including facebook and instagram for a longtime. I am extremely impressed with your products, very aesthetic and well-organized including the cable, the box and the accessories. The *Plato* and *Lliad* are on my radar for my Fir M5, i don't know if you make these with the RCX connector? Hope I'll have both of them in the near future.


----------



## Layman1

My entry for the giveaway:

Favourite IEMs: UM MEST (OG and Mk II), CA Solaris 2020, EE Odin, EE LX, Stealth Sonics U4, CA Dorado 2020, EE Phantom.

Favourite Eletech cable: Iliad (with Plato a not-too-far-off 2nd) 

What I'd like to see from Eletech in the future: a Litz silver cable (with the 'naked wires' look of Iliad) that emphasises sub-bass, detail, separation, stage size and air. 
8-wire or 22-24awg for the win!


----------



## Blanchot

mvvRAZ said:


> This kinda feels like asking Lamborghini to ditch what they're doing and start competing in Toyota's market


I take it for granted that you are actually driving a Lamborghini. Nothing would be more suitable for a guy of your class


----------



## Eric Chong

Quang23693 said:


> i don't know if you make these with the RCX connector?


 Ah, we actually do craft our cables in RCX. However it’s custom order at the moment. Write to us if you need to have RCX done up


----------



## mvvRAZ

Blanchot said:


> I take it for granted that you are actually driving a Lamborghini. Nothing would be more suitable for a guy of your class


Oh I’m a basic b*tch there ain’t no class here! I just don’t see the point in asking the most flamboyant company on the market to stop being flamboyant consider every other maker’s aesthetic is focused on simplicity 

(and to answer your question I’d love to drive not a Lamborghini, but straight up a Pagani)


----------



## Damz87

Oops - I also posted this in the wrong thread 😂

Let’s try again!


1. Watch/follow - Done!

2. Let us know what's your favourite IEM(s) on Eletech's thread - Oriolus Traillii & VE Erlkonig

3. Comment on our thread your favourite Eletech's product and what appeals to you - Iliad; one of my favourite cables and still stands as the most supple, comfortable cables I’ve owned. I’d like to try an Aeneid in the near future.

4. [Optional] If you like to , let us know what you would like to see from Eletech's next! - I’d love to see more collaboration projects/releases with IEM manufacturers


----------



## claud W

Watching this thread
Mest Mk II, Dorado 2020
Socrates. Excellent all copper for my Dorado 2020. I have Prudence and Fortitude, but have not used them yet.
Would like to see an upgraded Prudence SPC cable and that you offer any specific IEM tuned cables for sale on your website. I would buy the Justice cable if it was offered.


----------



## Dolores Dolomites

My Giveaway Entry:

Fave IEMs: ThieAudio Monarch, TRI Starsea, Reecho SG-03.

Fave Eletech Product: Iliad, but Socrates is no slouch!

Would love to see from Eletech: cheaper cables for us poors. =D
And... IEM cases!


----------



## Quang23693

Eric Chong said:


> Ah, we actually do craft our cables in RCX. However it’s custom order at the moment. Write to us if you need to have RCX done up


Very pleasure to hearing it. Sending my MP now


----------



## mrphilibere

Watching the thread!

1) Favorite IEM: U12T
2) Favorite Eletech Product: Socrates
3) Maybe a 8 wires Socrates?


----------



## frestoinc

1) Follow / Watch Eletech's Head-Fi Official Discussion Thread
*Been an avid follower*

2) Let us know what's your favourite IEM(s) on Eletech's thread
*64 Audio A12t, Unique Melody Mest*

3) Comment on our thread your favourite Eletech's product and what appeals to you
*Socrates. Just because of its black exterior which 'hide' aging / oxidation. Might pull one for pairing with my A12t since i'm very satisfied with my Fortitude.*

4) _[Optional]_ If you like to , let us know what you would like to see from Eletech's next!
*Perhaps a new cable in between Socrates and Prudence? Somewhere around the $300~$400 price range?*


----------



## szore

Trying to get in on the giveaway!

My favorite IEM is my Custom Valkyrie, and the UM MEST

My favorite cable is the Socrates, love it's look and I am a fan of copper cables.


----------



## Gan Sheng Kai

1) Follow / Watch
*Done! *

2) My favourite IEM(s)
*Itsfit Lab Fusion, Campfire Audio Andromeda 2020, Sony IER-M9*

3) My favourite Eletech's product
*Socrates. It is warm, smooth, forward mid and black background. It makes all my album songs very emotional and pair extremely well with most of my IEMs.*

4) If you like to, let us know what you would like to see from Eletech's next!
*Perhaps thick version of Fortitude & Prudence? 24awg or 22awg?*


----------



## Liberatus

Giveaway

Favorite IEM: Thummim
Favorite Ele cable: Plato & Illiad. 
I like the illiads thickness and feel, out of all cables pre- Aeneid. I was on the tour and tried them all. But the sound of the illiad had peaky/harsh/bright highs for my ears and extra sibilance. I enjoyed more the Plato sound but the cable design, feel, & thickness of the Illiad


----------



## Eric Chong

So its confirmed~!! Eletech will be making the Canjam Socal, displaying under Bloom Audio's banner. I'll confirm closer to the date if i'll be making the trip myself personally


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> So its confirmed~!! Eletech will be making the Canjam Socal, displaying under Bloom Audio's banner. I'll confirm closer to the date if i'll be making the trip myself personally


Bravo! Hope to see you there Eric


----------



## linknet

My turn😀

1) Follow / Watch
*Done*

2) My favourite IEM(s)
*64audio Nio*

3) My favourite Eletech's product
*Dreaming of Socrates😀*


----------



## Kimiifrit

Hey @Eric Chong , do you actually utilize the 5th pole in 4.4mm plug for grounding?
I'm trying to get a new Eletech cable, but torn between the 2.5mm and the 4.4mm  I have SP2000 in 2.5mm and W2 terminated in 4.4mm.


----------



## metaljem77

Again, I want to commend on the wonderful cable that is Socrates. So much so that I’m going to get another one for my Thummim. The synergy is delicious in my opinion


----------



## rofflemywaffle

@Eric Chong, now that folks have been sharing their favorite Eletech pairings for the giveaway, do you have any particular combos that you enjoy?


----------



## Laurentinus

1) Follow / Watch
*Done*

2) My favourite IEM(s)
*Jomo Haka*

3) My favourite Eletech's product
*Socrates and fortitude*


----------



## Limexx

1) Follow / Watch
*Done*

2) My favourite IEM(s)
*Fitear MH335DW SR*

3) My favourite Eletech's product
*The legendary Iliad. Amazing design with amazing sound!*


----------



## Eric Chong (Jun 25, 2021)

Kimiifrit said:


> Hey @Eric Chong , do you actually utilize the 5th pole in 4.4mm plug for grounding?
> I'm trying to get a new Eletech cable, but torn between the 2.5mm and the 4.4mm  I have SP2000 in 2.5mm and W2 terminated in 4.4mm.


For 6w or 8w cables it is indeed possible to utilize the 5th pole for grounding. However, our cables at the moment is primarily 4w, so the 5th pole is not utilised.

2.5mm/4.4mm seems to plague most people's dilemna right now. I would say 2.5mm for more versatility with adaptors but i do see the trend shifting to 4.4mm with AK themselves also leaning towards the 4.4mm as well =X



metaljem77 said:


> Again, I want to commend on the wonderful cable that is Socrates. So much so that I’m going to get another one for my Thummim. The synergy is delicious in my opinion


Thanks buddy~! Glad you liked the Socrates and the synergy. I noticed that you made an order without using the current 10% off promo code. I'm trying to get my admin to arrange a partial refund for you so you can enjoy the savings  I'll send you a pm later in the day! 



rofflemywaffle said:


> @Eric Chong, now that folks have been sharing their favorite Eletech pairings for the giveaway, do you have any particular combos that you enjoy?


Heyy yes indeed, here's how i've been synergising my gears :

Elysium /Plato
VE8 / Iliad
Odin / Aeneid
LX / Socrates
Andro / Justice
Balmung / Aeneid
Thummim / Plato
Sultan / Iliad
Every other thing is most commonly paired permanently with Project 8 Prudence 

I should be trying out the FS soon, will see how that pairs


----------



## SBranson

Anyone using an Eletech on the Trailli?  Curious as to what people are preferring..

On the Isabellae, the Socrates is just fantastic.  I had some weird preconception that the Socrates would be a bit darker, warmer... but there's some weird magic like how the Plato is silver but still sounds smooth.. The Socrates is the copper with the beautiful air and sparkle... that's not the right word, it's like all these overtones and vocal echoes that I hadn't really noticed are all coming to the fore and it just pulls you in...  I just love this cable..  I dare say it has supplanted the Plato in my heart..

Well done team..


----------



## riverground

SBranson said:


> Anyone using an Eletech on the Trailli?  Curious as to what people are preferring..
> 
> On the Isabellae, the Socrates is just fantastic.  I had some weird preconception that the Socrates would be a bit darker, warmer... but there's some weird magic like how the Plato is silver but still sounds smooth.. The Socrates is the copper with the beautiful air and sparkle... that's not the right word, it's like all these overtones and vocal echoes that I hadn't really noticed are all coming to the fore and it just pulls you in...  I just love this cable..  I dare say it has supplanted the Plato in my heart..
> 
> Well done team..


I didn’t know you went for the Traillii man!

I still hope to hear that one day! (And the Isabellae of course)


----------



## Deezel177

SBranson said:


> Anyone using an Eletech on the Trailli?  Curious as to what people are preferring..
> 
> On the Isabellae, the Socrates is just fantastic.  I had some weird preconception that the Socrates would be a bit darker, warmer... but there's some weird magic like how the Plato is silver but still sounds smooth.. The Socrates is the copper with the beautiful air and sparkle... that's not the right word, it's like all these overtones and vocal echoes that I hadn't really noticed are all coming to the fore and it just pulls you in...  I just love this cable..  I dare say it has supplanted the Plato in my heart..
> 
> Well done team..


Agreed. The Socrates’s main strength is how it fleshes out and concentrates the midrange; the projection of the upper-mids, specifically. It doesn’t have the typical _copper_ sound for sure, and I’m glad those generalisations are now a thing of the past.


----------



## Kimiifrit

SBranson said:


> Anyone using an Eletech on the Trailli?  Curious as to what people are preferring..
> 
> On the Isabellae, the Socrates is just fantastic.  I had some weird preconception that the Socrates would be a bit darker, warmer... but there's some weird magic like how the Plato is silver but still sounds smooth.. The Socrates is the copper with the beautiful air and sparkle... that's not the right word, it's like all these overtones and vocal echoes that I hadn't really noticed are all coming to the fore and it just pulls you in...  I just love this cable..  I dare say it has supplanted the Plato in my heart..
> 
> Well done team..


See Alex's impressions below(quoted from Traillii thread when i raised the question about the stock cable microphonics). 
Probably the only impression of Eletech on the bird so far


twister6 said:


> If microphonics of 1960 cable bothers you, there won't be any complaints about it with @Eric Chong Eletech Aeneid or Iliad
> 
> Btw, Aeneid pair up with Traillii is different than Iliad.  Iliad has a similar (or close enough) tonality and technical performance as stock 1960 4w, except the soundstage is a little narrower, what I hear as more depth/height than width.  In a contrast, Aeneid changes the technical performance of the bird.  The soundstage is as wide, but the sound becomes tighter and faster, with sharper decay of the notes which results in blacker background.  This change sharpens the tonality and takes the analog edge off it.  I wouldn't say it is better or worse, just different, and to my ears stock cable sounds more laidback and analog while Aeneid gives the sound a faster toe-tapping digital edge.
> 
> ...


----------



## SBranson (Jun 25, 2021)

riverground said:


> I didn’t know you went for the Traillii man!
> 
> I still hope to hear that one day! (And the Isabellae of course)



It was a convoluted route that just seemed to be the right choice..  

I've only had 10 minutes with it so far..  Tempted to use the Socrates...


----------



## SBranson (Jun 25, 2021)

Kimiifrit said:


> See Alex's impressions below(quoted from Traillii thread when i raised the question about the stock cable microphonics).
> Probably the only impression of Eletech on the bird so far



Thanks!! still recovering from the shock of the Trailli, might be quite a while before I could even contemplate an Aeneid.
I do think the Socrates might sound great with them though..


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> Thanks!! still recovering from the shock of the Trailli, might be quite a while before I could even contemplate an Aeneid.
> I do think the Socrates might sound great with them though..


Congrats on pulling the trigger on Traillii~!! Looking forward to your impressions on various pairings and synergy! 

-Eric


----------



## riverground

SBranson said:


> It was a convoluted route that just seemed to be the right choice..
> 
> I've only had 10 minutes with it so far..  Tempted to use the Socrates...


Do it!!! 

It won't hurt.

I still have yet to try an Eletech cable myself someday.


----------



## pierrerush

For the wonderful giveaway  

1) Follow / Watch (DONE).
2) Favourite IEM : Campfire Audio Ara
3) Favourite Eletechs : The Iliad is obviously a true piece of jewelry, but the Socrates could be a wonderful bet on the Aras since it would thicken the sound a bit.
4) Perhaps giving a go at a copper and silver hybrid cable in the School of Athens line!

Thank you so much and for the coupon code as well.


----------



## mico1964

For the giveaway:

1) Follow / Watch Eletech's Head-Fi Official Discussion Thread: done!
2) Let us know what's your favourite IEM(s) on Eletech's thread: Traillii, Odin, IE 900
3) Comment on our thread your favourite Eletech's product and what appeals to you: Socrates & Plato, both ordered a few minutes ago 😎


----------



## dhc0329

Aeneid doesn't seem to have the slider ring to tighten the cable around the ears on the picture. Am I correct?


----------



## Deezel177

dhc0329 said:


> Aeneid doesn't seem to have the slider ring to tighten the cable around the ears on the picture. Am I correct?


It does. It's a high-quality one from Pentaconn, but you have to attach it to the cable yourself. It's a very easy process. Just make sure you don't lose the screw.


----------



## arcmagi

Trying my luck for the giveaway!!

1. Follow / Watch Eletech's Head-Fi Official Discussion Thread
*Followed/Watched the thread*

2. Let us know what's your favourite IEM(s) on Eletech's thread
*Craft Ears Craft 6, Dita Dream XLS, Hidition NT6*

3. Comment on our thread your favourite Eletech's product and what appeals to you
*Socrates and Plato as they do not have the sound characteristics that is normally associated with their material of construction*

4. [Optional] If you like to , let us know what you would like to see from Eletech's next!
*A modular interchangeable plug system like the DITA Awesome plug system*


----------



## Kiats

SBranson said:


> Thanks!! still recovering from the shock of the Trailli, might be quite a while before I could even contemplate an Aeneid.
> I do think the Socrates might sound great with them though..



I think it depends on what you are looking for. The Socrates will give you the organic, non-fatiguing sonics. Without muddying the details.


----------



## Kiats

riverground said:


> Do it!!!
> 
> It won't hurt.
> 
> I still have yet to try an Eletech cable myself someday.


When you finally make it across, bud! if I understand correctly, Jaben now carries them as well. Of course there’s always the Aladdin’s Cave aka Eletech workshop.


----------



## korvin12

Finally ordered the Aeneid yesterday, now the painful wait begins!!!


----------



## Kiats

Some lazy Sunday morning listening to Apple Music on the SS M11Plus LTD. Through the lovely Sony Z1R and the always pristine Plato. It does help bring control to the oftentimes irrational exuberance of the bass of the Z1R, allowing the treble extension and mids to shine. Sonic bliss. 🤗


----------



## mobplay

Trying my luck for the giveaway

1. Follow / Watch Eletech's Head-Fi Official Discussion Thread
*done*

2. Let us know what's your favourite IEM(s) on Eletech's thread
*empire odin*

3. Comment on our thread your favourite Eletech's product and what appeals to you
*it will be eletech Iliad. a very balanced cable.*

4. [Optional] If you like to , let us know what you would like to see from Eletech's next!
*like the interchangeable converter upgrade to fit different IER with the favorite cable*


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> 1. Done.
> 2. Sub-$500: Etymotic EVO.  $500-1000 range: EE Bravado.
> 3. I do not own Eletech products, yet, but hope the Socrates will be the first
> 4. I would love to see a cable for the Etymotic EVO which uses Estron's T2 connectors.



I hear the Socrates on the EE LX is out of this world!


----------



## NovaFlyer

Putting my entry in for the give away bonanza:







 Follow / Watch Eletech's Head-Fi Official Discussion Thread -
     Done when the thread started





 Let us know what's your favourite IEM(s) on Eletech's thread
    EE Phantom, EE LX, Campfire Audio Solaris OG





 Comment on our thread your favourite Eletech's product and what appeals to you
    Prudence, Iliad and the pigtails





 [Optional] If you like to , let us know what you would like to see from Eletech's next!
    That's a tough one, your cables and pigtails thus far have really met my needs thus far.


----------



## feverfive (Jun 27, 2021)

Hey, Eletech @Eric Chong : Please consider sourcing MMCX connectors that will fit the Senn IE 900.  Yeah, I know.  A pretty specific request and maybe not worthwhile from a pure business POV, but I'll ask anyway! hahaha

EDIT:  I mean, I'd probably buy a Socrates...


----------



## rantng

1) Followed
2) 64 Audio A18t, 64 Audio Tia Fourte Noir, Unique Melody Mason v3
3) Haven't heard any of Eletech's offerings yet, but have heard good things about them; they all certainly look beautiful
4) Modular connectors/terminations would be great


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> Finally ordered the Aeneid yesterday, now the painful wait begins!!!


Thanks buddy~! You'll be happy to hear that we're making good progress on next few batches of materials procurement  It'll be worth the wait!



feverfive said:


> Hey, Eletech @Eric Chong : Please consider sourcing MMCX connectors that will fit the Senn IE 900.  Yeah, I know.  A pretty specific request and maybe not worthwhile from a pure business POV, but I'll ask anyway! hahaha
> 
> EDIT:  I mean, I'd probably buy a Socrates...


Heyy, yes we're able to procure the IE900 specific connectors  I saw your email as well, will reply you on that !


----------



## yong_shun

Eric Chong said:


> Thank you guys for the participating readily in our bonanza and also offering up feedback and opinions readily~! We really appreciate the activity and feedbacks! I found a few interesting "wish" in your comments and i want to address that :
> 
> 1) Collaboration
> We're always open to possible collaborations but at the same time, Eletech is still in it's infancy and i take utmost care not to scale up too quickly lest we couldn't handle it and prioritise collaborations supplies at the expense of Eletech's customers orders. To us, customers are at the heart of our business and we fully intend to put customers satisfaction first. That said, we will still have yearly mini-collaborations and special releases in limited scale, much like the Dita Audio & Eletech's Phantasm.
> ...


Headphone cable! Looking for one for my HD600‼️


----------



## Eric Chong

yong_shun said:


> Headphone cable! Looking for one for my HD600‼️



Working towards it! Likely September


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks buddy~! You'll be happy to hear that we're making good progress on next few batches of materials procurement  It'll be worth the wait!
> 
> 
> Heyy, yes we're able to procure the IE900 specific connectors  I saw your email as well, will reply you on that !


Great to know that, looking forward to receive it very soon. VE8 with Aeneid will be a mind blowing combo!!!


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> I hear the Socrates on the EE LX is out of this world!


Can I expect a gift from you, if you win the Socrates cable sweepstakes?


----------



## Blanchot

Eric Chong said:


> Working towards it! Likely September


Do you have the capacity to produce headphone cables on a regular basis or are we talking about limited editions?


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> Great to know that, looking forward to receive it very soon. VE8 with Aeneid will be a mind blowing combo!!!


Let me know your thoughts on Iliad / Aeneid on the VE8 



Blanchot said:


> Do you have the capacity to produce headphone cables on a regular basis or are we talking about limited editions?


Nope, the HP line-up will not be limited editions


----------



## Kiats

when you need the ultimate analogue sonics, you bring out the ever reliable FitEar Air2, the legendary Tera Player and of course the Socrates. Bliss!


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> when you need the ultimate analogue sonics, you bring out the ever reliable FitEar Air2, the legendary Tera Player and of course the Socrates. Bliss!



Ohhh! The Tera! It's quite a legend back then. I haven't seen them around for a long while.


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Let me know your thoughts on Iliad / Aeneid on the VE8
> 
> 
> Nope, the HP line-up will not be limited editions


That would be great! So many charlatans peddling cables that disappoint these days. Look forward to it! 🙏


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Ohhh! The Tera! It's quite a legend back then. I haven't seen them around for a long while.


Nothing like the R2R sound signature


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> Nope, the HP line-up will not be limited editions



I've been dabbling in headphones recently, will be looking forward to what you bring to the table!


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> Let me know your thoughts on Iliad / Aeneid on the VE8
> 
> 
> Nope, the HP line-up will not be limited editions


Sure sure, also awaiting Project 8


----------



## mvvRAZ

korvin12 said:


> Sure sure, also awaiting Project 8


Yes! Please! 

Project 8 Socrates and Project 8 Plato will leave such a fat dent in my wallet lol, I can't wait


----------



## hamhamhamsta (Jun 29, 2021)

1. Done
2. Fav Iems: UM 3DT, FIR M5, VE Erlkonig, in that order 😄
3. Fav Eletech cable: definitely Illiad. Pairs really excellently with UM3DT and Romi mod Sony 1Z.  Makes it sounds like FIR M5, but even better, since it’s dd. Great, great sound, everything I could ask for. Peakiness in treble is muted by the Romi mod. Great dynamics and depth, holographic sounds, physical  subbass, excellent separation and clarity and yet analogue sounds galore


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> Can I expect a gift from you, if you win the Socrates cable sweepstakes?


Sure, if I win I'll give you a gift at CanJam SoCal.


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> Sure sure, also awaiting Project 8





mvvRAZ said:


> Yes! Please!
> 
> Project 8 Socrates and Project 8 Plato will leave such a fat dent in my wallet lol, I can't wait



Working on it =X


----------



## riverground

Eric Chong said:


> Working on it =X


Project 8 Plato… 👀 

My nonexistent wallet just melted…


----------



## Craftsman1511

mvvRAZ said:


> Yes! Please!
> 
> Project 8 Socrates and Project 8 Plato will leave such a fat dent in my wallet lol, I can't wait



Are these confirmed in the short term or is it news outta the rumor mill? Im almost running out of IEMs to pair with Eletechs lol


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Are these confirmed in the short term or is it news outta the rumor mill? Im almost running out of IEMs to pair with Eletechs lol



Im gonna be irritatingly mysterious and say... a little bit of both. While we have the Project 8 on schedule. We're still in the works of developing new Splitter and all 

-Eric


----------



## Moai

My entry for the giveaway 🤞

1) Follow: Done
2) Favourite IEM: VE Elysium
3) Favourite Eletech product: well, I only own the ‘stratus grey’ case so it has to be my favourite product for now but I’ve been drooling over Eletech’s cable offering for quite a while and hope to purchase one soon. 
4) Next from Eletech: looking forward to discovering the next Project 8 cables and would also like to see pigtail adapters with 4.4 female inputs. Oh and not sure if it actually already exists but a little table/page on the perceived strengths of each cable would be very useful, at least for me. Found it on some competitors’ websites and found it quite informative and I liked it.


----------



## Kiats

What a good looking combo, if I may say so myself: the incomparable Aeneid, the amazing Fitear EST and the pocket battleship, the Luxury & Precision W2 with its new sporting green leather case.


----------



## Imusicman

My entry for the giveaway

1) Done
2) Favourite IEM that I own VE8 anniversary (Holy Grail IEM VE Erl LE.....one day it will be mine, oh yes it will be )
3) Favourite Eletech Cable Socrates
*Sweet spot for price to performance ratio for me. Everything Ive tried with it sounds great and it looks like its made for my VE8 anniversary
4) Next from Eletech
-Project 8 Socrates
-Headphone Cables (Basically a Socrates for my Focal Radiance please)
-More collaborations like the Dita Phantasm


----------



## claud W

Mr. Chong, may I ask what the general materials of the Justice cable are? All copper, all silver or SPC or hybrid of what materials?


----------



## MatusSVK

claud W said:


> Mr. Chong, may I ask what the general materials of the Justice cable are? All copper, all silver or SPC or hybrid of what materials?


I have mine and I believe it's a copper and silver copper plated cable (2 wires of each configuration). It kind of is like a Prudence/Fortitude hybrid. Really quite amazing, but slightly tangle prone.


----------



## Kiats

A special set up today: the Luxury & Precision P6 Pro, FitEar DC and of course the Aeneid. Totally analogue and organic sonics!


----------



## Eric Chong

claud W said:


> Mr. Chong, may I ask what the general materials of the Justice cable are? All copper, all silver or SPC or hybrid of what materials?


It's a SPC/Copper hybrid  



MatusSVK said:


> I have mine and I believe it's a copper and silver copper plated cable (2 wires of each configuration). It kind of is like a Prudence/Fortitude hybrid. Really quite amazing, but slightly tangle prone.


When they cable memory sets in, just use the 3 finger pull from the Y-split downwards whilst holding the cable (not the y-split). A couple runs and it should reset nicely


----------



## MatusSVK

Eric Chong said:


> When they cable memory sets in, just use the 3 finger pull from the Y-split downwards whilst holding the cable (not the y-split). A couple runs and it should reset nicely



Oh thanks, I'll definitely try that!


----------



## jwbrent

oh boy, the drawing for the Socrates is happening soon. Good luck to everyone who entered, someone is going to be very happy. 🤞


----------



## feverfive (Jul 1, 2021)

.........


----------



## Jayden

Just came back from a recent Head-Fi cleanse to eased my wallet's burden. Too many temptation these days. 

Wait for Aeneid continues... The wait is agonizing =/


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> Just came back from a recent Head-Fi cleanse to eased my wallet's burden. Too many temptation these days.
> 
> Wait for Aeneid continues... The wait is agonizing =/


It will be worth it.


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> Just came back from a recent Head-Fi cleanse to eased my wallet's burden. Too many temptation these days.
> 
> Wait for Aeneid continues... The wait is agonizing =/


Ditto on @Kiats ; It's all part of the process but i can assure you that it's worth the wait!


----------



## nekromantik

Eric Chong said:


> It's a SPC/Copper hybrid
> 
> 
> When they cable memory sets in, just use the 3 finger pull from the Y-split downwards whilst holding the cable (not the y-split). A couple runs and it should reset nicely


Is Justice 26 AWG also?


----------



## Eric Chong

nekromantik said:


> Is Justice 26 AWG also?


Yups 26Awg.


----------



## jwbrent

Jayden said:


> Just came back from a recent Head-Fi cleanse to eased my wallet's burden. Too many temptation these days.
> 
> Wait for Aeneid continues... The wait is agonizing =/



It looks as if you’re in Eletech’s neighborhood, can’t you just go there and pick it up or is it a supply issue?


----------



## SBranson

My Iliad, shipped from the US on June 7th has finally made it into Canada after I feared it lost…. I should have it in a couple days!

On another note… I sold my C9 so I never got to use my bespoke 0.5m Plato IC.  If anyone is interested it is for sale here. It’s still unopened.


----------



## Jayden

jwbrent said:


> It looks as if you’re in Eletech’s neighborhood, can’t you just go there and pick it up or is it a supply issue?


It's not so much as a logistical issue, I've already arranged for self pickup but it's supply. I pre-ordered slightly late and as i understand, there is quite an amount of backlog on the Aeneid. Eric has been very kind in providing updates on the status periodically so im not worried, more excited than so


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> My Iliad, shipped from the US on June 7th has finally made it into Canada after I feared it lost…. I should have it in a couple days!
> 
> On another note… I sold my C9 so I never got to use my bespoke 0.5m Plato IC.  If anyone is interested it is for sale here. It’s still unopened.



Thank God the parcel hasn't gone missing! 
-Eric


----------



## claud W

Any of you using an Eletech cable on Vision Ears VE 7 or Elysium ? Witch one?


----------



## SBranson

claud W said:


> Any of you using an Eletech cable on Vision Ears VE 7 or Elysium ? Witch one?



I currently have the Plato on my Elysium but will try out the Iliad tonight hopefully


----------



## Craftsman1511

claud W said:


> Any of you using an Eletech cable on Vision Ears VE 7 or Elysium ? Witch one?


I've had the Plato on ELY and most recently swapped out to the Aeneid


----------



## Homrsimson

Man I would love to give the Socrates a role with the Odin or Elysium (easily tied for my favorite iems). Aside from reviews on the sound, the splitter design is so cool


----------



## mvvRAZ

Can someone recommend an IEM that pairs especially well with the Iliad? Mine is currently sitting lonely in its case, the Thummim is getting the PW Metropolis, and I need just one more pair to match the cable collection to the IEM collection

Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Craftsman1511

mvvRAZ said:


> Can someone recommend an IEM that pairs especially well with the Iliad? Mine is currently sitting lonely in its case, the Thummim is getting the PW Metropolis, and I need just one more pair to match the cable collection to the IEM collection
> 
> Any suggestions are appreciated!



Happily seated in my Noble Sultan, though i have been spending less time with this rig


----------



## mvvRAZ

Craftsman1511 said:


> Happily seated in my Noble Sultan, though i have been spending less time with this rig


The Sultan is a special special IEM, I really enjoyed it back when I had it, but I think it overlaps too much with the Thummim for me, and I usually end up picking the latter when given the option to listen to either 

I might also wait for the new 64A releases, if they ever come out with a new flagship that's Iliad-worthy I'd be all over it


----------



## korvin12

Homrsimson said:


> Man I would love to give the Socrates a role with the Odin or Elysium (easily tied for my favorite iems). Aside from reviews on the sound, the splitter design is so cool


I am using Socrates on Odin, its a very underrated combo I should say and not many people like that combo but to my ears its sounds fabulous


----------



## mico1964

korvin12 said:


> I am using Socrates on Odin, its a very underrated combo I should say and not many people like that combo but to my ears its sounds fabulous


To my ears too…


----------



## Beh0lder

Am I on time? 
1. Done
2. I really like the Andromeda 2020, especially its small form factor
3. My favourite would be the Prudence and Fortitude, for their physical properties being that of flagships. Begone, stiff stock cables! Also, the splitters are cool, if on the bulkier side.


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

mico1964 said:


> To my ears too…


WOW!


----------



## Deezel177

korvin12 said:


> I am using Socrates on Odin, its a very underrated combo I should say and not many people like that combo but to my ears its sounds fabulous





mico1964 said:


> To my ears too…


This was a combo that I loved, but never had a chance to write on the forums about. I personally feel it helped give the ODIN's bass a bit more _oomph_, which better balanced it against its brighter midrange. It also brought lower-pitched instruments a bit further forward - not as freely open as the Stormbreaker - which also made it more evenly engaging. If you don't mind a presentation that's more involving and less laidback or spacious, it's one of the best cables to pair the ODIN with.


----------



## Jayden

korvin12 said:


> I am using Socrates on Odin, its a very underrated combo I should say and not many people like that combo but to my ears its sounds fabulous


A pity I have sold the Odin and Socrates is sitting around waiting for a IEM to pair with and an Aeneid incoming lol...


----------



## hamhamhamsta (Jul 7, 2021)

mvvRAZ said:


> Can someone recommend an IEM that pairs especially well with the Iliad? Mine is currently sitting lonely in its case, the Thummim is getting the PW Metropolis, and I need just one more pair to match the cable collection to the IEM collection
> 
> Any suggestions are appreciated!


UM 3DT 😂 Seriously it’s that good, for me it beats Elysium, VE8. To me it’s not too far from Erlkonig. It’s a amazing synergy, as long as you use Illiad, Azla Sednafit Xelatec and for me Sony 1Z Romi mod, or probably Shanling M8 and equivalent


----------



## uckexk

claud W said:


> Any of you using an Eletech cable on Vision Ears VE 7 or Elysium ? Witch one?


Unpopular opinion but I don't like Elysium/Plato pairing. For me the bass was too elevated and treble lost some excitement. Plato has great resolution, transparency and notes feel more fluid. I actually really like the fluidity of Plato, but the bass just thumps too hard... and treble was a bit too smooth. The main things I love about Elysium are the mids and highs. With Plato the bass kind of takes the spotlight away. 

Bear in mind the comparison is done against the stock SPC cable, which is far from a reference cable, but for me it suits Elysium very well. In fact I probably wouldn't replace it if I didn't need a 4.4 cable. At the end of day it's all about personal taste, in the case Elysium I just really like the controlled bass and the vivid treble of the stock cable.


----------



## Craftsman1511

uckexk said:


> Unpopular opinion but I don't like Elysium/Plato pairing. For me the bass was too elevated and treble lost some excitement. Plato has great resolution, transparency and notes feel more fluid. I actually really like the fluidity of Plato, but the bass just thumps too hard... and treble was a bit too smooth. The main things I love about Elysium are the mids and highs. With Plato the bass kind of takes the spotlight away.
> 
> Bear in mind the comparison is done against the stock SPC cable, which is far from a reference cable, but for me it suits Elysium very well. In fact I probably wouldn't replace it if I didn't need a 4.4 cable. At the end of day it's all about personal taste, in the case Elysium I just really like the controlled bass and the vivid treble of the stock cable.



That actually sounded a lot like a Iliad synergy to me, if i recall correctly. @mvvRAZ echoed similar sentiments and Iliad pairing


----------



## mvvRAZ

Craftsman1511 said:


> That actually sounded a lot like a Iliad synergy to me, if i recall correctly. @mvvRAZ echoed similar sentiments and Iliad pairing


Definitely, Iliad + elysium is one of my favourite pairings but mostly because it takes some of the focus away from the midrange and adds some bass decay which the elysium needs IMHO

Plato to me was too tight and mid focused


----------



## Layman1

mvvRAZ said:


> Can someone recommend an IEM that pairs especially well with the Iliad? Mine is currently sitting lonely in its case, the Thummim is getting the PW Metropolis, and I need just one more pair to match the cable collection to the IEM collection
> 
> Any suggestions are appreciated!


OG MEST was the standout pairing from my collection; having said that, I never tried it with the Mk II. But it may still be more suited to the OG anyway I suspect 
Possibly a bit below your budget though


----------



## SeeSax

Dropping in to mention that the Aeneid has landed and it’s found its home on the Mason FS. I absolutely love the sound of the Mason FS and while the stock cable sounds great, the ergonomics leave a lot to be desired for me. Enter the Aeneid which actually manages to improve upon the sound and offer significantly better comfort. Seriously, could not be more thrilled. As for sound changes, while subtle, I definitely hear a more open and extended treble sparkle and overall more air in the signature. The cable increases the clarity and while the Attila is a dense, dark sound, the Aeneid is smooth, natural and very befitting of what the Mason FS achieves. It’s a win-win for me in every respect. 

Also, I have to mention the unboxing experience and details that Eletech bestowed upon this cable. I’m probably biased because my wife and I trudged around Rome for our honeymoon, but damn this splitter is so freakin’ cool as is the packaging with more Roman artifacts. I love it, and it was just a damn cool thing to be able to experience this on an IEM cable. Well-done. 










-Collin-


----------



## Eric Chong

SeeSax said:


> Also, I have to mention the unboxing experience and details that Eletech bestowed upon this cable



As i mentioned ; Word of caution : When unboxing the Aeneid, make sure wives are nowhere in the vicinity


----------



## Kiats

My Iliad is back! With a spanking new 4.4mm plug. Thing of beauty as always! My FitEar DC will be happy indeed! Thanks to @Eric Chong and team for the quick turnaround! 🙏


----------



## Kiats

And see what else came in? The gorgeous gorgeous Fortitude 8! Such a work of art! Great stuff @Eric Chong ! Fantastic sounding with the FitEar MH334SR and the Luxury & Precision P6 Pro.

I've noticed new FitEar connectors which now have colour codes and the dots guide where the thicker pin goes in. Very thoughtful touch for old folks like me. 🙏


----------



## Eric Chong

Eletech newest 2 DAP additions for R&D and testing!  Thanks so much @Kiats for sending them over. The boys are happily going gaga over them


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Eletech newest 2 DAP additions for R&D and testing!  Thanks so much @Kiats for sending them over. The boys are happily going gaga over them


You are most welcome @Eric Chong. Always happy to contribute to the cause. The M15 will be great for testing headphone cables in due course.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> You are most welcome @Eric Chong. Always happy to contribute to the cause. The M15 will be great for testing headphone cables in due course.


True, it’s already a great boon to our IEM realm of testing!


----------



## littlexx26

m15 is good for testing cables?


----------



## Kiats

Kiats said:


> And see what else came in? The gorgeous gorgeous Fortitude 8! Such a work of art! Great stuff @Eric Chong ! Fantastic sounding with the FitEar MH334SR and the Luxury & Precision P6 Pro.
> 
> I've noticed new FitEar connectors which now have colour codes and the dots guide where the thicker pin goes in. Very thoughtful touch for old folks like me. 🙏


Listening some more this morning. But with the M11Plus LTD. Lovely sonics. Love how it fills out the sound as well as imparts an analogue feel even on the FiiO. While not being afflicted by the excessive warmth or fuzziness of a lot of copper cables. Good job on this one @Eric Chong . Can understand why there is such excitement at the Project 8 work. Now I am tempted to try out the Prudence 8. Heheh!


----------



## Craftsman1511

Kiats said:


> Listening some more this morning. But with the M11Plus LTD. Lovely sonics. Love how it fills out the sound as well as imparts an analogue feel even on the FiiO. While not being afflicted by the excessive warmth or fuzziness of a lot of copper cables. Good job on this one @Eric Chong . Can understand why there is such excitement at the Project 8 work. Now I am tempted to try out the Prudence 8. Heheh!



Eletech's project 8 are truly some special mojo. Sounds rather significantly different from the 4w regular offerings. Never regretted my Prudence 8 purchase and still putting on good use with the MEST right now. It also came less bulky than i initially thought, hopefully Eletech does more of the 8s


----------



## mvvRAZ

ET TOTLs day paired with the N6II Ti and RS10/FuSang


----------



## claud W

What Eletech cable are you using on your VE V8?


----------



## KuroKitsu

Moving up in the Eletech lineup to the next tier: Socrates. 

Finally getting my hands on that case!


----------



## KuroKitsu

korvin12 said:


> I am using Socrates on Odin, its a very underrated combo I should say and not many people like that combo but to my ears its sounds fabulous





mico1964 said:


> To my ears too…





Deezel177 said:


> This was a combo that I loved, but never had a chance to write on the forums about. I personally feel it helped give the ODIN's bass a bit more _oomph_, which better balanced it against its brighter midrange. It also brought lower-pitched instruments a bit further forward - not as freely open as the Stormbreaker - which also made it more evenly engaging. If you don't mind a presentation that's more involving and less laidback or spacious, it's one of the best cables to pair the ODIN with.


Stahp guys, Canada Post is saying by next Friday latest. I don't need impatience in the mix. 

Daniel, anymore tantalizing details? We need a full write up on this stat!


----------



## metaljem77

May I please ask for some opinions (@Eric too) whether a Socrates Eletech pigtail would synergise well with my Leo II Octa (main genres of music I listen to is hard rock/metal like Within Temptation, Alter Bridge, Korn), currently paired to my Erlk. I have an Iliad pigtail but I’m looking for other synergy options. Thank you in advance!


----------



## KuroKitsu

metaljem77 said:


> May I please ask for some opinions (@Eric too) whether a Socrates Eletech pigtail would synergise well with my Leo II Octa (main genres of music I listen to is hard rock/metal like Within Temptation, Alter Bridge, Korn), currently paired to my Erlk. I have an Iliad pigtail but I’m looking for other synergy options. Thank you in advance!


PM Eric with all the details, He'll respond with an equal letter addressing everything and more. 

@Kiats does Eletech make Cantopop even better? I swear it's always cantopop on your dap screen. 

@Eric Chong what else do you have planned to push me up to Plato now that I've ascended to the next series of the portfolio


----------



## Kiats

Wonderful power combo: Luxury & Precision LP6, FitEar DC and to make it all complete, the Iliad. Sonic bliss


----------



## bluestorm1992

Kiats said:


> Wonderful power combo: Luxury & Precision LP6, FitEar DC and to make it all complete, the Iliad. Sonic bliss


Just imagine that you let Eric and his boys try P6 Pro and LP6.


----------



## metaljem77

KuroKitsu said:


> PM Eric with all the details, He'll respond with an equal letter addressing everything and more.
> 
> @Kiats does Eletech make Cantopop even better? I swear it's always cantopop on your dap screen.
> 
> @Eric Chong what else do you have planned to push me up to Plato now that I've ascended to the next series of the portfolio


Thanks, I did think of that but wanted to hear others’ views too. I thought posting here may be more convenient anyway…


----------



## Kiats

KuroKitsu said:


> PM Eric with all the details, He'll respond with an equal letter addressing everything and more.
> 
> @Kiats does Eletech make Cantopop even better? I swear it's always cantopop on your dap screen.
> 
> @Eric Chong what else do you have planned to push me up to Plato now that I've ascended to the next series of the portfolio


Hahah! Well, I do listen to a fair of vocals. In fact mostly. Even when it comes to non-Chinese music, I listen to Stacey Kent, Diana Krall, Steve Tyrell, Michael Buble. You get the general idea. 

I do think that, generally speaking, Eric is partial to vocals as well. Hence, there is a magical quality to vocals on the cables that Eric comes out with. There is a hint of color like you would get with the Iliad or the Aeneid. But even with the Fortitude 8 that I just received, there is a fullness of the vocals which is so important. So, yes, for the music I am partial to, there is much to be said for the magical quality, extra sparkle, that Eletech cables do bring to the table. What I particularly like about the Eletech cables are even with the copper cables like the Socrates and the Fortitude 8, there isn’t that dreaded veil to the music. Most cable makers tend to treat copper as a poor cousin. Because they would rather sell you the much more silver stuff. 

For Cantopop/Mandopop, I love the way the cables are able to convey the emotions and nuances behind the vocals. 

Maybe it’s just me. But that’s how I feel about what @Eric Chong and team bring to the table.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Kiats said:


> Hahah! Well, I do listen to a fair of vocals. In fact mostly. Even when it comes to non-Chinese music, I listen to Stacey Kent, Diana Krall, Steve Tyrell, Michael Buble. You get the general idea.
> 
> I do think that, generally speaking, Eric is partial to vocals as well. Hence, there is a magical quality to vocals on the cables that Eric comes out with. There is a hint of color like you would get with the Iliad or the Aeneid. But even with the Fortitude 8 that I just received, there is a fullness of the vocals which is so important. So, yes, for the music I am partial to, there is much to be said for the magical quality, extra sparkle, that Eletech cables do bring to the table. What I particularly like about the Eletech cables are even with the copper cables like the Socrates and the Fortitude 8, there isn’t that dreaded veil to the music. Most cable makers tend to treat copper as a poor cousin. Because they would rather sell you the much more silver stuff.
> 
> ...


I think you nailed it on the spot. Eric and the Eletech team are the first ones to master copper beyond the traditional entry level cables that most relegate them too.  So far the Prudence and Fortitude are the only cables I've owned.

And as I told Eric, it was more of the proprietary connectors they were built with that I ended up selling them with the paired iems. 

Eletech cables do vocals very very well. I enjoyed the DMagic + Fortitude pairing especially.


----------



## Kiats

More music on a relaxing Saturday evening: the Luxury & Precision LP6, FitEar EST and the king of the hill, the Aeneid. Interestingly, I don’t seem to be able to find this series of compilation albums on Apple Music. But they were a great introduction to great singers. Like Alison Krauss.


----------



## Eric Chong

Been spending the Saturday chilling with the new DAPs (courtesy of @Kiats) trying to decompress and rejuvenate from the busy week. Just came back to realise i’ve many messages unanswered, apologies!




littlexx26 said:


> m15 is good for testing cables?



I actually spent quite abit of time on the M15. It has actually become one of my go-to for critical listening and testing now. I find the M15 rather neutral and extremely powerful not to mention it being very revealing. All these qualities points to a very good device for testing our future prototypes  Fact is, since the lack of shows, our DAPs collection has gradually become outdated..



claud W said:


> What Eletech cable are you using on your VE V8?



I actually alternate between the Socrates and Iliad on the VE8. Depending on where the mood takes me. Definitely will do Iliad if im in the mood for some excitement and heavily textured sound  Otherwise Socrates/VE8 is great to kickback for easy listening.



KuroKitsu said:


> @Eric Chong what else do you have planned to push me up to Plato now that I've ascended to the next series of the portfolio



Congrats on owning the Socrates!  Enjoy the Socrates and let me know what you think of it  We may have something exciting for you in Sept depending on how you feel on the Socrates 




metaljem77 said:


> May I please ask for some opinions (@Eric too) whether a Socrates Eletech pigtail would synergise well with my Leo II Octa (main genres of music I listen to is hard rock/metal like Within Temptation, Alter Bridge, Korn), currently paired to my Erlk. I have an Iliad pigtail but I’m looking for other synergy options. Thank you in advance!



Hmm, that’s a tough one. Mainly because we’re talking about interconnects here that wouldn’t significantly impact on the general Sound Sig. Though i would believe Plato would be a better bet based on your set-up and preferences.



bluestorm1992 said:


> Just imagine that you let Eric and his boys try P6 Pro and LP6.



Staphh! Im very close to purchasing the P6pro. The only thing stopping me is the impending LP7 lol


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Staphh! Im very close to purchasing the P6pro. The only thing stopping me is the impending LP7 lol


 
Heheh! I am planning to take leave at strategic intervals for the rest of the year. Since we are not going to be traveling anywhere any time soon. I could always pop by the workshop…


----------



## metaljem77

Thank you, Eric!


----------



## Imusicman (Jul 10, 2021)

claud W said:


> What Eletech cable are you using on your VE V8?


I'm using the Socrates. Match made in audio heaven IMHO

Looking forward to September


----------



## KickAssChewGum

KuroKitsu said:


> PM Eric with all the details, He'll respond with an equal letter addressing everything and more.
> 
> @Kiats does Eletech make Cantopop even better? I swear it's always cantopop on your dap screen.
> 
> @Eric Chong what else do you have planned to push me up to Plato now that I've ascended to the next series of the portfolio


In my opinion, Plato is not only the best cable of Eletech’s I have tried (I have Socrates and Iliad - both also great - as well as many, many other manufacturers’ cables too) but it’s also my favourite cable period. There’s a ‘special sauce’ element to the Plato that no other cable can match and it pairs beautifully with a wide range of IEMs. I particularly love the Plato/Legend X synergy which is next level IMO. You really can’t go wrong with the Plato so, if you can afford it, I’d say you should jump right in.


----------



## metaljem77

I have Socrates, Plato and Iliad, but my fav is Socrates. My preference is Socrates paired with LX and Thummim, esp on how the bass sounds (don’t know how to use audio parlance) 😋


----------



## Zachik

After reading the notes about synergy with the LX - I really wanna win this cable!!


----------



## Kiats

Speaking of the Socrates, lovely listening with the FitEar Air2 and the Luxury & Precision P6 Pro on a stormy Sunday afternoon…


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> Congrats on owning the Socrates!  Enjoy the Socrates and let me know what you think of it  We may have something exciting for you in Sept depending on how you feel on the Socrates


I havent even recieved my Socrates yet, and you're already tempting me Eric! 

That case was just too good to past up as well. I'm sure I'll love the Socrates like I've done with Fortitude and Prudence. The buyers for my MEST and DMagic loved the pairings. 



KickAssChewGum said:


> In my opinion, Plato is not only the best cable of Eletech’s I have tried (I have Socrates and Iliad - both also great - as well as many, many other manufacturers’ cables too) but it’s also my favourite cable period. There’s a ‘special sauce’ element to the Plato that no other cable can match and it pairs beautifully with a wide range of IEMs. I particularly love the Plato/Legend X synergy which is next level IMO. You really can’t go wrong with the Plato so, if you can afford it, I’d say you should jump right in.


For me,its mostly the fear of the oxidation because its not Litz. Otherwise I'd probably have one already


----------



## Kiats

Relaxing Sunday evening listening with some old dance classics. Socrates/Plato pigtails. FitEar Air2. Luxury & Precision LP6. Excellent synergy!


----------



## Eric Chong

I'll be taking the 2nd vaccine jab today, should be feeling woozy the next few days. Will come back to pick the Socrates Giveaway winner by end of week! 

-Eric


----------



## metaljem77

hope all goes well, Eric! Take good care. Stay safe everyone


----------



## KickAssChewGum

Eric Chong said:


> I'll be taking the 2nd vaccine jab today, should be feeling woozy the next few days. Will come back to pick the Socrates Giveaway winner by end of week!
> 
> -Eric


Good luck with the jab, Eric. Hope it doesn't make you feel too awful.


----------



## 8481

KuroKitsu said:


> I havent even recieved my Socrates yet, and you're already tempting me Eric!
> 
> That case was just too good to past up as well. I'm sure I'll love the Socrates like I've done with Fortitude and Prudence. The buyers for my MEST and DMagic loved the pairings.
> 
> ...



Mine’s a year old and it still looks new, no oxidisation so far.


----------



## Kiats

8481 said:


> Mine’s a year old and it still looks new, no oxidisation so far.


Same for me. Still serving me well with the Z1R. In fact it’s about 1 1/2 years. When I reached out to @Eric Chong at the start of the Covid madness and i had more time to listen at home to my Z1R. Eric will tell you I am terrible that way: I was sure that the Plato would do what I needed to bring some discipline to the DDs in the Z1R. Heheh! Still going strong and still looks pristine.


----------



## Kiats

there you go:


----------



## KuroKitsu

8481 said:


> Mine’s a year old and it still looks new, no oxidisation so far.





Kiats said:


> Same for me. Still serving me well with the Z1R. In fact it’s about 1 1/2 years. When I reached out to @Eric Chong at the start of the Covid madness and i had more time to listen at home to my Z1R. Eric will tell you I am terrible that way: I was sure that the Plato would do what I needed to bring some discipline to the DDs in the Z1R. Heheh! Still going strong and still looks pristine.


I've probably worrying way too much anyhow. It's more that I currently don't have an iem to put Plato on atm.


----------



## mvvRAZ

KuroKitsu said:


> I've probably worrying way too much anyhow. It's more that I currently don't have an iem to put Plato on atm.


The cable manufacturers have sort of surpassed the IEM manufacturers for me at the moment - I’d like to own so many cables but I’ve just run out of things to pair them with


----------



## KuroKitsu

mvvRAZ said:


> The cable manufacturers have sort of surpassed the IEM manufacturers for me at the moment - I’d like to own so many cables but I’ve just run out of things to pair them with


I've had pretty bad QC failures with the EA stuff back in the day (no fault of Eric's) . But PW and Eletech have been incredible standouts.

Gotta love the Eletech aesthetic as well.


----------



## mvvRAZ

KuroKitsu said:


> I've had pretty bad QC failures with the EA stuff back in the day (no fault of Eric's) . But PW and Eletech have been incredible standouts.
> 
> Gotta love the Eletech aesthetic as well.


I’ve heard some pretty bad QC stories about the Code51, and I really didn’t enjoy their latest Horus lineup. I’m optimistic about the centurion but not at 4000$ haha 

My metropolis should be here any day speaking of which. I don’t love how standardized PW cables are, but I do agree there’s something fundamentally attractive about their newer offerings 

And ET… ET is just king hehe


----------



## NovaFlyer

Eric Chong said:


> I'll be taking the 2nd vaccine jab today, should be feeling woozy the next few days. Will come back to pick the Socrates Giveaway winner by end of week!
> 
> -Eric


Recover quickly, have plenty of fluids and aspirin on hand.  My experience is that those that have COVID had a tougher time after the second jab.


----------



## Zachik

Eric Chong said:


> I'll be taking the 2nd vaccine jab today, should be feeling woozy the next few days. Will come back to pick the Socrates Giveaway winner by end of week!
> 
> -Eric


Didn't you already pick me? Geez...


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> I'll be taking the 2nd vaccine jab today, should be feeling woozy the next few days. Will come back to pick the Socrates Giveaway winner by end of week!
> 
> -Eric


@Eric Chong I found the 2nd vaccine jab to be far more easy going than the first. Even the clinician who administered the jab was much more skilled and it didn't hurt at all the second time 

Best wishes to you anyway!
Funnily enough, since the first time I tried the Socrates, I've discovered several IEMs that I'd love to try it with, so wish me luck (or does that count as bias?)


----------



## ZachPtheDude

Does anyone know the dimensions for the stratus gray companion case?


----------



## KuroKitsu

Socrates in hand, I had to recheck the site to make sure it was 24 AWG because of how thin it was. 

I'm use to 24 AWG being much thiccer. 

That case is gloriusssssss. I just need to get my eyes off it to listen to Odin now. 

@Eric Chong excellent job!


----------



## mico1964

You can watch and listen to it at the same time 🙂🙂🙂


----------



## rofflemywaffle

KuroKitsu said:


> I'm use to 24 AWG being much thiccer.



The Socrates is much thinner since it (and the Plato) are not a litz build. To be classified as 24 AWG, a wire just needs to have a total conductor cross sectional area of 0.205 mm^2 (about 0.5 mm in diameter). All the extra enameling, insulation, dielectric material, etc. that get added to it are what makes a wire considerably thicker. A litz build adds considerable heft from all the insulation and what not that's required, especially for the more complex litz types (e.g. litz 6),


----------



## KuroKitsu

rofflemywaffle said:


> The Socrates is much thinner since it (and the Plato) are not a litz build. To be classified as 24 AWG, a wire just needs to have a total conductor cross sectional area of 0.205 mm^2 (about 0.5 mm in diameter). All the extra enameling, insulation, dielectric material, etc. that get added to it are what makes a wire considerably thicker. A litz build adds considerable heft from all the insulation and what not that's required, especially for the more complex litz types (e.g. litz 6),


Makes a lot of sense. For the life of me I have no idea why I thought Socrates was litz. 

Super tempted for Plato now.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

KuroKitsu said:


> Makes a lot of sense. For the life of me I have no idea why I thought Socrates was litz.
> 
> Super tempted for Plato now.


You really can’t go wrong with the Plato. It’s a really spectacular cable that pairs well with so many IEMs. Highly recommended!


----------



## KuroKitsu

mico1964 said:


> You can watch and listen to it at the same time 🙂🙂🙂


It seems like an exclusive or situation, I'm too busy enjoying the music to enjoy the aesthetic. Or vice-versa


KickAssChewGum said:


> You really can’t go wrong with the Plato. It’s a really spectacular cable that pairs well with so many IEMs. Highly recommended!


Just from the 24 AWG form factor alone. Never mine the aesthetics. Sadly I don't have any iems that really need cables at the moment to warrant a Plato.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Deezel177 said:


> This was a combo that I loved, but never had a chance to write on the forums about. I personally feel it helped give the ODIN's bass a bit more _oomph_, which better balanced it against its brighter midrange. It also brought lower-pitched instruments a bit further forward - not as freely open as the Stormbreaker - which also made it more evenly engaging. If you don't mind a presentation that's more involving and less laidback or spacious, it's one of the best cables to pair the ODIN with.


More on this:

Definitely more bass omph, but tastefully in a way where it's not fatiguing on my ears
Mids are forward and clear, they're already that on the Stormbreaker, but also laidback. They fill up the stage when there's room, but never overshadowing the rest of the signature.
Treble felt more or less the same, perhaps a bit more sparkle and air to let the estats come closer to Wraith
Socrates makes the Odin so much more dynamic, retaisn the dark background, imaging chops, resolution  and detail. And only at the expense of the perception of spaciousness, more so than any loss in that regards.


----------



## Eric Chong

Thanks Guys for the well wishes! I'm back to the land of the living! The past 2 days has been horrible...



ZachPtheDude said:


> Does anyone know the dimensions for the stratus gray companion case?



Diameter 9.3cm , Depth 4.65cm.



rofflemywaffle said:


> The Socrates is much thinner since it (and the Plato) are not a litz build. To be classified as 24 AWG, a wire just needs to have a total conductor cross sectional area of 0.205 mm^2 (about 0.5 mm in diameter). All the extra enameling, insulation, dielectric material, etc. that get added to it are what makes a wire considerably thicker. A litz build adds considerable heft from all the insulation and what not that's required, especially for the more complex litz types (e.g. litz 6),


While that is true, take note that most 24awg / 22awg cables goes with a heavy insulation thickness thus adding quite a bulk to the outer diameter. Litz does adds bulk but not significantly. The main deciding factor is how the makers decide to go with the insulation and shielding.



KuroKitsu said:


> More on this:
> 
> Definitely more bass omph, but tastefully in a way where it's not fatiguing on my ears
> Mids are forward and clear, they're already that on the Stormbreaker, but also laidback. They fill up the stage when there's room, but never overshadowing the rest of the signature.
> ...



Glad you liked it buddy!  I haven't had the Odin around anymore, a shame i couldn't test this pairing myself. I was previously having it hooked on the Iliad. 


Speaking of.... keep a lookout for the results of Socrates raffle later in the day!
-Eric


----------



## SBranson

KickAssChewGum said:


> You really can’t go wrong with the Plato. It’s a really spectacular cable that pairs well with so many IEMs. Highly recommended!



I've owned (or still do), the Prudence, Justice, Socrates, Plato and Iliad and I think the Plato is my favourite of the whole bunch..  Such refined clarity with a smooth sound..  It's like a perfectly clean window into whatever you're listening too.  The Prudence is similar but everything dialed back.  The Socrates and Iliad inject a bit of their own essence into the sound in pleasing ways but for me, the Plato is #1.


----------



## Deezel177

KuroKitsu said:


> More on this:
> 
> Definitely more bass omph, but tastefully in a way where it's not fatiguing on my ears
> Mids are forward and clear, they're already that on the Stormbreaker, but also laidback. They fill up the stage when there's room, but never overshadowing the rest of the signature.
> ...


Absolutely. I unfortunately couldn't reply to you previous post asking for more details, because I don't have the ODIN with me anymore. It was a loan, because EE are literally always out of ODIN's.  But, yeah, I'm glad that you enjoy the combo nevertheless, and it definitely has my pick for one of the ODIN's best pairs.


----------



## Layman1

KuroKitsu said:


> More on this:
> 
> Definitely more bass omph, but tastefully in a way where it's not fatiguing on my ears
> Mids are forward and clear, they're already that on the Stormbreaker, but also laidback. They fill up the stage when there's room, but never overshadowing the rest of the signature.
> ...


@KuroKitsu This is really great to read because I definitely plan on buying Odin again (I had it for a short while, and really want it back) 
And what's really exciting is that these changes that are brought by the Socrates are all ones that I would 100% welcome and directly address a few of the things I might personally have wished to tweak with the Odin


----------



## innofantasy

I also tried to pair traillii with Eletech Aeneid, I can feel more 3D soundstage and the vocal also seems more sweetly. A bit different with the original cable, overall the traillii together with Aeneid is a good choice for me.


----------



## littlexx26

innofantasy said:


> I also tried to pair traillii with Eletech Aeneid, I can feel more 3D soundstage and the vocal also seems more sweetly. A bit different with the original cable, overall the traillii together with Aeneid is a good choice for me.


that means aeneid is better than 1960


----------



## innofantasy (Jul 15, 2021)

littlexx26 said:


> that means aeneid is better than 1960


Umm.. Aeneid sounds a bit different, but hard to say good or worse, I just received the bird few days ago, maybe the original cable needs time to warm up  but I can sure I enjoy the bird with the original cable  and I mean with my limited cables on hand, Aeneid is not a bad choice


----------



## Eric Chong

Here we go~!! Congrats my friend! @NovaFlyer

PM / Email us for more details


----------



## KuroKitsu

Darn, I was hoping for a second Socrates in mmcx 

Congrats though @NovaFlyer


----------



## metaljem77

Congrats, NovaFlyer! This is my fav cable


----------



## riverground

Congrats @NovaFlyer !

How I wish it was me tho 😂


----------



## KuroKitsu

riverground said:


> Congrats @NovaFlyer !
> 
> How I wish it was me tho 😂


We're not allowed, guess we have to buy them


----------



## Eric Chong

Don't feel too bummed out from missing the giveaway guys! If you've been following us right from the start, we will always have these activities!


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> Here we go~!! Congrats my friend! @NovaFlyer
> 
> PM / Email us for more details


Heartbroken 
But, regardless, my sincere congratulations to @NovaFlyer 
May it bring you much joy, and I'm sure it will


----------



## Zachik

Eric Chong said:


> Here we go~!! Congrats my friend! @NovaFlyer


Congrats buddy! Should complement your Bravado or Legend X


----------



## KuroKitsu

Poor guy is gonna sign in to HF and see a mountain of mentions


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> Poor guy is gonna sign in to HF and see a mountain of mentions



I think thats a happy problem to have 😂


----------



## NovaFlyer

Eric Chong said:


> Here we go~!! Congrats my friend! @NovaFlyer
> 
> PM / Email us for more details



WOW! Thank you @Eric Chong  Definitely extremely lucky to login and see the news - I scrolled past and it took a double take to realize it was my user name.  It's now officially the best Friday ever, and as I sit here with a good whisky.  I'll PM you for details.


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> I hear the Socrates on the EE LX is out of this world!





Zachik said:


> Can I expect a gift from you, if you win the Socrates cable sweepstakes?


...posted June 28.  Am I a prophet or what? 

Congrats buddy!!


----------



## NovaFlyer (Jul 16, 2021)

Thank you all for the congrats and kind words, very much appreciated      - @KuroKitsu @metaljem77 @riverground @Layman1 @Zachik



riverground said:


> Congrats @NovaFlyer !
> 
> How I wish it was me tho 😂



That's how I feel when the winners are announced at CanJam.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> ...posted June 28.  Am I a prophet or what?
> 
> Congrats buddy!!



Thanks buddy.  As I posted here, you'll get a gift at SoCal...I just never said what it would be.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

NovaFlyer said:


> WOW! Thank you @Eric Chong  Definitely extremely lucky to login and see the news - I scrolled past and it took a double take to realize it was my user name.  It's now officially the best Friday ever, and as I sit here with a good whisky.  I'll PM you for details.


Congrats dude!


----------



## Kiats

Taking the Luxury & Precision W2 out for a spin. And of course the Socrates which is the best option, for me, with the Final Audio Sichiku Kangen.


----------



## nekromantik

Anyone know best way to keep the cable securely over the ear? On the Justice it slips off my ear often.


----------



## SBranson

nekromantik said:


> Anyone know best way to keep the cable securely over the ear? On the Justice it slips off my ear often.



 I bought a small o-ring from an automotive supply store and used it as a chin slider.  Being rubber it slides over the barrel of the 2 pin plug one at a time and holds the cable well and prevents it from slipping off the ear.


----------



## bigbeans

Thought I would share a picture of Aeneid with Mason FS, starring LP6 Platinum. @Eric Chong makes beautiful cables that are a joy to use!


----------



## nekromantik

SBranson said:


> I bought a small o-ring from an automotive supply store and used it as a chin slider.  Being rubber it slides over the barrel of the 2 pin plug one at a time and holds the cable well and prevents it from slipping off the ear.


Good idea will try. Thanks
Wonder why there was no slider included


----------



## NovaFlyer

SBranson said:


> I bought a small o-ring from an automotive supply store and used it as a chin slider.  Being rubber it slides over the barrel of the 2 pin plug one at a time and holds the cable well and prevents it from slipping off the ear.


Great idea.  Any info on the diameter of the o-ring you purchased?


----------



## SBranson

NovaFlyer said:


> Great idea.  Any info on the diameter of the o-ring you purchased?


It was from an assorted pack of 20.  It’s from the automotive section though as the plumbing ones are all too big.


----------



## bigbeans

Thank you @SBranson, this cable is perfect for my needs. I switched your name to protect your identity haha


----------



## SBranson

bigbeans said:


> Thank you @SBranson, this cable is perfect for my needs. I switched your name to protect your identity haha



Ha ha...  hope you enjoy it..  I really miss my C9..


----------



## twister6

For those who are interested, my Eletech Aeneid review is up!  Enjoy the read!


----------



## KickAssChewGum

twister6 said:


> For those who are interested, my Eletech Aeneid review is up!  Enjoy the read!


Great review as always, Alex!


----------



## littlexx26

twister6 said:


> For those who are interested, my Eletech Aeneid review is up!  Enjoy the read!


How's it compared to Plussound PPH?


----------



## twister6

littlexx26 said:


> How's it compared to Plussound PPH?



I only have PPH8, and when compared to Aeneid, I do find PPH8 to expand soundstage more in width, the same depth/height, but PPH8 makes everything more 3D and holographic.  But when it comes to the tonality, and while testing with Balmung as an example, the mids are very different, especially lower mids.  PPH8 adds more thickness to the lower mids, making their sound fuller and warmer which also pushes the upper mids a little back and takes away from resolution of the sound.  With Aeneid, the lower mids of Balmung are closer to neutral which results in a better separation of the bass and the mids, bringing more focus to upper mids, bringing more details to vocals and instruments.  The perception of the bass and the treble are similar.  The key differences here, as I hear it with Balmung and LPGT, PPH8 expands the soundstage while Aeneid brings more details to upper mids and lifts the veil off thicker lower mids.

And, as my usual disclaimer, nothing is night'n'day drastic, but still noticeable enough to distinguish one cable from the other in a blind test.


----------



## littlexx26

twister6 said:


> I only have PPH8, and when compared to Aeneid, I do find PPH8 to expand soundstage more in width, the same depth/height, but PPH8 makes everything more 3D and holographic.  But when it comes to the tonality, and while testing with Balmung as an example, the mids are very different, especially lower mids.  PPH8 adds more thickness to the lower mids, making their sound fuller and warmer which also pushes the upper mids a little back and takes away from resolution of the sound.  With Aeneid, the lower mids of Balmung are closer to neutral which results in a better separation of the bass and the mids, bringing more focus to upper mids, bringing more details to vocals and instruments.  The perception of the bass and the treble are similar.  The key differences here, as I hear it with Balmung and LPGT, PPH8 expands the soundstage while Aeneid brings more details to upper mids and lifts the veil off thicker lower mids.
> 
> And, as my usual disclaimer, nothing is night'n'day drastic, but still noticeable enough to distinguish one cable from the other in a blind test.


Thanks a lot I am using PPH8 too with IER-Z1R.


----------



## Eric Chong

bigbeans said:


> Thank you @SBranson, this cable is perfect for my needs. I switched your name to protect your identity haha


What a great looking portable Hifi Rack , Im envious!


----------



## Craftsman1511

Wait what? @Eric Chong we need some Head-Fi insiders scoop stat!


----------



## Jayden

Craftsman1511 said:


> Wait what? @Eric Chong we need some Head-Fi insiders scoop stat!



I hope it's not 3999, im out if thats the case with a pending Aeneid arriving..


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> I hope it's not 3999



Nope, it won’t be a mega priced release. More details in August!


----------



## bluestorm1992

Eric Chong said:


> Nope, it won’t be a mega priced release. More details in August!


So…if and when will there be a mega priced Eletech cable?


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> So…if and when will there be a mega priced Eletech cable?



Currently we do not have such plans


----------



## bigbeans

Hopefully it’s not one of those ultra limited products like LCD-R…over even worse…a region exclusive.


----------



## riverground

Eric Chong said:


> Currently we do not have such plans


Thank you! 😂

Love,

My Wallet


----------



## KuroKitsu

bigbeans said:


> Hopefully it’s not one of those ultra limited products like LCD-R…over even worse…a region exclusive.


Angry screams in Phantasm


----------



## xenithon

I really like the fact that the product range isn’t very broad. A handful of thought out, intentional, well executed offerings is my preference over a plethora of confusing options.

That said, it would be useful to see an at-a-glance view of the range, like a matrix showing conductor materials, geometry, intended sound profile, etc. Just a thought 😎

Would just help out things in context. And then new / limited releases would be easy to slot in within that context.


----------



## Eric Chong

xenithon said:


> I really like the fact that the product range isn’t very broad. A handful of thought out, intentional, well executed offerings is my preference over a plethora of confusing options.
> 
> That said, it would be useful to see an at-a-glance view of the range, like a matrix showing conductor materials, geometry, intended sound profile, etc. Just a thought 😎
> 
> Would just help out things in context. And then new / limited releases would be easy to slot in within that context.



That's a great idea. Perhaps i'll have our team work on some graphics for easier understanding.

At a glance though, with the "Virtues" Series, we explore the fundamentals of cables crafts while keeping things simple, lightweight and high value : price ratio. Currently we have the "Fortitude" - Copper , "Prudence" - Silver Plated Copper ; Both in 26awg and available yearly in Project 8 configuration. Preserving simplicity and fundementals are the key to this line-up. Moving forward for this line-up, We may look into traditional hybrids and not so commonly seen ones and see how we can add value to this segment. We're already working on some on-going projects within this series, but they are not ready to see the world yet.

With the "School Of Athens", we explore"Purity", "Conductivity" as well as some purist configurations, doing our utmost for monocrystal materials. We try to maximize what these materials can bring to the table in terms of performance and price:value. Usually of a 24awg setup (we find 24awg-23.5awg to be the best efficiency). Aesthetics design wise will be a step above the Virtues, exploring multi facets and geometry. We do have plans to further develop this line-up though we're still in the stage of exploring ideas.

"Parnassus" are our crowned jewels of the line-up. Exploring flagship configurations while not limiting our creativity. Anything can be design spec-ed and nothing deemed too ridiculous. However it's also the hardest project to bring to fruition as it'll usually be revised umpteen times until the team is totally satisfied with the outcome. 

-Eric


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> That's a great idea. Perhaps i'll have our team work on some graphics for easier understanding.
> 
> At a glance though, with the "Virtues" Series, we explore the fundamentals of cables crafts while keeping things simple, lightweight and high value : price ratio. Currently we have the "Fortitude" - Copper , "Prudence" - Silver Plated Copper ; Both in 26awg and available yearly in Project 8 configuration. Preserving simplicity and fundementals are the key to this line-up. Moving forward for this line-up, We may look into traditional hybrids and not so commonly seen ones and see how we can add value to this segment. We're already working on some on-going projects within this series, but they are not ready to see the world yet.
> 
> ...



Though i own and love the Parnassus series, I absolutely adore the Athens series for their high performing / value. Cant wait to see what you bring to the table soon Eric! The Virtues could be interesting in project 8s, will we see new 8s in them soon?


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Though i own and love the Parnassus series, I absolutely adore the Athens series for their high performing / value. Cant wait to see what you bring to the table soon Eric! The Virtues could be interesting in project 8s, will we see new 8s in them soon?



Many plans, too little time. More to come - keep posted!  And yes, we will have another round of Project 8 this year, likely towards to end of year. Meanwhile we're tied down for the planning for Canjam Socal


----------



## Jayden

@Eric Chong Do you sell the Pentaconn cinch slider that comes with Aeneid separately?


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> @Eric Chong Do you sell the Pentaconn cinch slider that comes with Aeneid separately?



We do not have enough of them at the moment, most are being shipped with the Aeneids right now but we do have plans to offer them in due time


----------



## Craftsman1511

Craftsman1511 said:


> Wait what? @Eric Chong we need some Head-Fi insiders scoop stat!



Any more news on this carbon fibre goodness? I'm actually interested to see how Eletech gels CF into cables. Hopefully not just simply on the splitter? I may be thinking too far ahead..


----------



## claud W

Anyone want to share their best IEM and Socrates combos?


----------



## jwilliamhurst

Also, would love to hear any best iem and Iliad combo


----------



## metaljem77

claud W said:


> Anyone want to share their best IEM and Socrates combos?


To me, Socrates has awesome synergy with LX. And relatedly, I also like pairing it with Thummim.



jwilliamhurst said:


> Also, would love to hear any best iem and Iliad combo


I thought Iliad paired wonderfully with U18T and good with Erlk too.


----------



## tawmizzzz

jwilliamhurst said:


> Also, would love to hear any best iem and Iliad combo


Elysium was unreal with Iliad.


----------



## Layman1

jwilliamhurst said:


> Also, would love to hear any best iem and Iliad combo


I found what - for me - was a remarkable synergy between the Iliad and Unique Melody MEST (original version).


----------



## korvin12

Campfire Audio Ara with Iliad, Odin with Socrates
Both sound exceptional to me 🤟  🤟  🤟


----------



## KickAssChewGum

I’m really enjoying the Iliad with the @Softears RSV at the moment. A terrific cable matched with a terrific IEM makes a, you guessed it, terrific combo!


----------



## Kiats

For anyone who dabbles in FitEar IEMs, I find the Iliad is great with the DC whilst the Aeneid is magical with the EST. I have them as customs but both are available as universal IEMs. In fact the DC is available in titanium in universal format.


----------



## riverground

Kiats said:


> For anyone who dabbles in FitEar IEMs, I find the Iliad is great with the DC whilst the Aeneid is magical with the EST. I have them as customs but both are available as universal IEMs. In fact the DC is available in titanium in universal format.


Did they finally Release the DC Ti?


----------



## Kiats (Aug 1, 2021)

riverground said:


> Did they finally Release the DC Ti?


I had a look again at the Jaben website. My bad. Titan and EST Ti are available in universal. Somehow I thought it included DC too. Likely, only available in Japan. Apologies about that, buddy.


----------



## LabelH

bigbeans said:


> Hopefully it’s not one of those ultra limited products like LCD-R…over even worse…a region exclusive.


ELETECH  Hong Kong Special Edition TYRIAN 
https://www.facebook.com/ECTHK/photos/a.191039164279532/4401944069855666


----------



## bigbeans

LabelH said:


> ELETECH  Hong Kong Special Edition TYRIAN
> https://www.facebook.com/ECTHK/photos/a.191039164279532/4401944069855666


And for this treachery, when @Eric Chong comes over for CanJam NYC, he will find out my wallet is region exclusive...to my pocket


----------



## Eric Chong

bigbeans said:


> And for this treachery, when @Eric Chong comes over for CanJam NYC, he will find out my wallet is region exclusive...to my pocket


Haha! Indeed. And we gon' have a US exclusive NYC meal and that'll settle it =X


----------



## KuroKitsu

bigbeans said:


> And for this treachery, when @Eric Chong comes over for CanJam NYC, he will find out my wallet is region exclusive...to my pocket


Can't blame him. Regional Exclusives sell very well to the HK crowd.

I prefer a less flamboyant eyecatching cable anyways.


----------



## metaljem77

@Eric, I love the colour! Would this be available for the SG market (sorry if you’ve answered this question before)?


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> @Eric, I love the colour! Would this be available for the SG market (sorry if you’ve answered this question before)?



Unfortunately no, this project is commissioned by the HK Distributor and they had us signed over an exclusivity contract for this product. For sales inquiries, you'll likely have to refer to them


----------



## riverground

LabelH said:


> ELETECH  Hong Kong Special Edition TYRIAN
> https://www.facebook.com/ECTHK/photos/a.191039164279532/4401944069855666


It’s time to get these two together…






I wonder how similar or how different the purples are in real life… 😂 

They’d be quite the combo


----------



## bluestorm1992

X-post from Traillii thread. Iliad just pairs so nicely with my new custom Traillii.


----------



## bigbeans

bluestorm1992 said:


> X-post from Traillii thread. Iliad just pairs so nicely with my new custom Traillii.


That's a work of art, can't think of a better cable to pair with those IEMs.


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> X-post from Traillii thread. Iliad just pairs so nicely with my new custom Traillii.


Nice! I love the FP!



bigbeans said:


> That's a work of art, can't think of a better cable to pair with those IEMs.


Maybe something exclusive bro =X


----------



## SBranson

Eric Chong said:


> Maybe something exclusive bro =X


Project 8 Iliad?


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> Project 8 Iliad?



That would be crazy, but nah - just teasing @bigbeans


----------



## Kiats

Big shout out to @Eric Chong and team! For a wonderful pre-National Day surprise! The wonderful Prudence 8. Now listening to it paired with the FitEar Titan and the Luxury & Precision LP6. All first class works of art.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Big shout out to @Eric Chong and team! For a wonderful pre-National Day surprise! The wonderful Prudence 8. Now listening to it paired with the FitEar Titan and the Luxury & Precision LP6. All first class works of art.


Glad you liked it!  The boys have it rushed out before the long national day weekend break. Enjoyy!


----------



## bigbeans

Eric Chong said:


> Glad you liked it!  The boys have it rushed out before the long national day weekend break. Enjoyy!


"Glad you liked it..." - Sincerely Dirty Mike Eric and the Boys 😈


----------



## Eric Chong

bigbeans said:


> "Glad you liked it..." - Sincerely Dirty Mike Eric and the Boys 😈


The boys had had their hands on your Iliad today too


----------



## Kiats

Some bedtime listening courtesy of the Prudence 8, FitEar Titan, Apple Music streaming into the P6 Pro.   Sonic bliss!


----------



## bigbeans

Kiats said:


> Some bedtime listening courtesy of the Prudence 8, FitEar Titan, Apple Music streaming into the P6 Pro.   Sonic bliss!


Nice! I'll be getting P6 Pro on Monday, very excited for it.

Can the USB Screen be turned off like on the LP6? Would like to avoid screen burn in lol


----------



## Kiats

bigbeans said:


> Nice! I'll be getting P6 Pro on Monday, very excited for it.
> 
> Can the USB Screen be turned off like on the LP6? Would like to avoid screen burn in lol


Ooh! Exciting! Congrats! Yes, the USB DAC screen will go off by itself or if you can gently give the power button a quick light tap.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Received notification the Socrates is enroute and should have it mid-next week! Thanks @Eric Chong


----------



## Kiats

Lazy Saturday afternoon listening. FitEar MH334SR with the Fortitude 8 cables. Look at how lovely the cable and the painstaking effort in the braiding. Love how it gives the MH334SR (out of the usually thin sounding AK SP1000Cu) a nice balanced fullness in its sonics.


----------



## Kiats

Gotta love the Illiad ICs. Decided I wanted a bit more oomph.


----------



## Kiats

I must confess that now that I have the Eletech ICs, Socrates 4.4mm and Iliad 3.5mm, courtesy of @Eric Chong and team, I don’t actually bother with the other ICs i have. 🙊 Nothing comes close to the transparency and sonic quality.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Kiats said:


> I must confess that now that I have the Eletech ICs, Socrates 4.4mm and Iliad 3.5mm, courtesy of @Eric Chong and team, I don’t actually bother with the other ICs i have. 🙊 Nothing comes close to the transparency and sonic quality.


I have to say, this is the first time I'm putting Eletech stuff second. 

A-Lin is an excellent choice. I run her songs through all the iems that go through my collection.


----------



## korvin12

KuroKitsu said:


> I have to say, this is the first time I'm putting Eletech stuff second.
> 
> A-Lin is an excellent choice. I run her songs through all the iems that go through my collection.


Wow Bro, u know A-Lin too? I am amazed, she has sublimed vocals, I try it with Iliad/Elysium, now I wonder hows the Aeneid/Iliad with VE EXT combo


----------



## Layman1

korvin12 said:


> Wow Bro, u know A-Lin too? I am amazed, she has sublimed vocals, I try it with Iliad/Elysium, now I wonder hows the Aeneid/Iliad with VE EXT combo



This one's got some nice stuff on too


----------



## KuroKitsu

korvin12 said:


> Wow Bro, u know A-Lin too? I am amazed, she has sublimed vocals, I try it with Iliad/Elysium, now I wonder hows the Aeneid/Iliad with VE EXT combo


Not fully Eletech Related, but I have all but 1of the studio albums, 2 compilations and the OST compilation. Huge fan, sadly wasn't able to take off the time when she came to Toronto in fall 2019.


I was actually looking for Ariel Lin's stuff at the time (high school). A-Lin had just released her second studio album at the time too. Been hooked ever since.

I prefer to use her tracks for vocal testing myself due to her full range vocals and having the power to belt up the range than just the standard upper mids that most asian pop singers are known for.

So far Odin+ Socrates for her.


Layman1 said:


> This one's got some nice stuff on too


IIRC this was a compilation of live recordings?


----------



## Kiats

KuroKitsu said:


> Not fully Eletech Related, but I have all but 1of the studio albums, 2 compilations and the OST compilation. Huge fan, sadly wasn't able to take off the time when she came to Toronto in fall 2019.
> 
> 
> I was actually looking for Ariel Lin's stuff at the time (high school). A-Lin had just released her second studio album at the time too. Been hooked ever since.
> ...


In which case, you might also want to try A-Mei. Excellent vocals as well. https://music.apple.com/sg/artist/a-mei/422255649


----------



## KuroKitsu

Kiats said:


> In which case, you might also want to try A-Mei. Excellent vocals as well. https://music.apple.com/sg/artist/a-mei/422255649


Her songs don't really resonate with me as much so I never put them in my collection.


----------



## korvin12

Layman1 said:


> This one's got some nice stuff on too


I have this too, but in dvd


----------



## Eric Chong

NovaFlyer said:


> Received notification the Socrates is enroute and should have it mid-next week! Thanks @Eric Chong


Awesome! Hope the package arrives safely!  Let us know?



Kiats said:


> I must confess that now that I have the Eletech ICs, Socrates 4.4mm and Iliad 3.5mm, courtesy of @Eric Chong and team, I don’t actually bother with the other ICs i have. 🙊 Nothing comes close to the transparency and sonic quality.


I on the other hand have been enjoying the digital cable you recommended immensely heheh


----------



## Craftsman1511

Are there any Hong Kong headfi-ers around able to comment on the Eletech Tyrian? I've seen some chinese posts of it on FB and sentiments seems to be really good for this piece. I love the color and am looking to contact a HK dealer to discuss about shipping one over. Curious about the SQ


----------



## bigbeans

Puttin up my Eletech Iliad Interconnect for sale, giving a healthy savings. This IC led me to convert all cables to Eletech, it's that impressive.

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/eletech-iliad-6w-gnd.9189/


----------



## NovaFlyer

Eric Chong said:


> Awesome! Hope the package arrives safely!  Let us know?


 
Package arrived today, so Socrates is in the house.  I feel smarter already!  The cable and cases look awesome, thanks so much again.  Unfortunately I'll have to wait until Friday to get some time listening.


----------



## Kiats

bigbeans said:


> Puttin up my Eletech Iliad Interconnect for sale, giving a healthy savings. This IC led me to convert all cables to Eletech, it's that impressive.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/eletech-iliad-6w-gnd.9189/


attractive pricing @bigbeans !


----------



## Kiats

NovaFlyer said:


> Package arrived today, so Socrates is in the house.  I feel smarter already!  The cable and cases look awesome, thanks so much again.  Unfortunately I'll have to wait until Friday to get some time listening.


indeed! of all the case, I think Socrates has the most beautiful case of the lot. It will age beautifully.


----------



## Jayden

Craftsman1511 said:


> Are there any Hong Kong headfi-ers around able to comment on the Eletech Tyrian? I've seen some chinese posts of it on FB and sentiments seems to be really good for this piece. I love the color and am looking to contact a HK dealer to discuss about shipping one over. Curious about the SQ


Out of curiosity, which dealer did you get in touch with?


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> Out of curiosity, which dealer did you get in touch with?


Just sent you a pm with details. I've been told that the Tyrian is really silent with the additional mesh shielding that Eletech does on it. Already placed an order and really looking forward to it.


----------



## jwilliamhurst

Hey y’all and @Eric Chong

I have a Iliad cable incoming from a wonderful headfier but I’m also contemplating the Plato.
I know I’m late to the party here. But I’m curious what best pairs with the Plato in your opinions? Or what synergies you all have had with the Plato?
I own Socrates already and love it. But I’m craving some of the air and sparkle in the treble from my oriolus Crassi (1 DD and 3BA) and was curious if the Plato would sore with it but I’m nervous it will make the bass less impactful? Also does Plato bring forward the upper mids? Because that is my sensitive spot!! Any upper mid forward -ness and I cannot listen. Any help is much appreciated.
Thank you 🙏🏼


----------



## Auricon (Aug 13, 2021)

Finally getting around and browsing other Head-Fi forums, LOL and  discovering the official Eletech cable discussion.

Newbie’s first impression - huge fan of Eletech cable and interconnect. @Eric Chong has been phenomenal to work with and answering questions with my Illiad interconnect order.

Been enjoying the DX312 (128 hrs of burn in) + Cayin C9 (96 hrs of use) desktop/home stack for the past 4 weeks. Eletech Illiad 4.4mm-4.4mm ProAdapt interconnect arrived today a couple of days ago (23 days from ordering) and on initial listen, provided noticeable sound improvement with more air and sparkle - C9 settings on vacuum tube and AB amplification.

Wondering what a Socrates 4.4mm-4.4mm interconnectmatch up would sound like… thinking I should collect them all, LOL.

The most noticeable improvement was upgrading the stock UM MEST Mk2 PWA M2 Copper to Eletech’s Socrates. Socrates is providing more refined, transparency and mid, bass clarity especially in sub-bass, instrument separation, wider soundstage and holographic sound. Listening to Flying Lotus’ Black Gold (feat.Thundercat) from Yasuke soundtrack, Socrates provides distinct separation of the layered bass and sub-bass tracks. With stock PW Copper M2, those bass tracks sound muddled and mashed up. Personally, Socrates upgrade has unexpectedly, exceeded my expectations and musically, a great return in investment.

Sigh, Aeneid is tempting. Now to start catching up from the first post. Cheers everyone!


----------



## Kiats

Auricon said:


> Finally getting around and browsing other Head-Fi forums, LOL and  discovering the official Eletech cable discussion.
> 
> Newbie’s first impression - huge fan of Eletech cable and interconnect. @Eric Chong has been phenomenal to work with and answering questions with my Illiad interconnect order.
> Been enjoying the DX312 (128 hrs of burn in) + Cayin C9 (96 hrs of use) desktop/home stack for the past 4 weeks. Eletech Illiad 4.4mm-4.4mm ProAdapt interconnect arrived today a couple of days day (23 days from ordering) and on initial listen, provided noticeable sound improvement with more air and sparkle - C9 settings on vacuum tube and AB amplification.
> ...


Perhaps have a try out of the Plato IC. If you want sheer transparency without coloration.


----------



## korvin12

VE8 with Aeneid


----------



## Kiats

korvin12 said:


> VE8 with Aeneid


Looking good! How is the impact of the Aeneid on the VE8?


----------



## korvin12

Kiats said:


> Looking good! How is the impact of the Aeneid on the VE8?


Takes out quite abit of warmth out of it, a brighter VE8


----------



## Kiats

Haha! Nice! Must give the VE8 a listen one of these days. @Eric Chong thinks I will like it.


----------



## Eric Chong

jwilliamhurst said:


> Hey y’all and @Eric Chong
> 
> I have a Iliad cable incoming from a wonderful headfier but I’m also contemplating the Plato.
> I know I’m late to the party here. But I’m curious what best pairs with the Plato in your opinions? Or what synergies you all have had with the Plato?
> ...


The Plato would be more neutral while adding in some air and clarity. Not the traditional Silver "zing" and reduced lows you'll be expecting coming from Plato  



Auricon said:


> Finally getting around and browsing other Head-Fi forums, LOL and  discovering the official Eletech cable discussion.
> 
> Newbie’s first impression - huge fan of Eletech cable and interconnect. @Eric Chong has been phenomenal to work with and answering questions with my Illiad interconnect order.
> 
> ...


Glad you liked our products! Beautiful photos btw! 

Yes, rather than a Socrates IC, perhaps you may want to consider the Plato IC to bring something fresh into your setup 



Kiats said:


> Haha! Nice! Must give the VE8 a listen one of these days. @Eric Chong thinks I will like it.


Confident you will! The VE8 is still one of my all-time favourites


----------



## tawmizzzz

I initially customized my Traillii to match the carbon fibre splitter of the stock 1960, but it seems Aeneid is unexpectedly an even more ideal aesthetic partner!

Will post a deeper A/B between stock and Aeneid for the bird later this week, but let's just say this is the first cable I've heard where the soundstage does _not_ suffer compared to stock. Well done Eletech.
And no microphonics!!


----------



## Eric Chong

tawmizzzz said:


> I initially customized my Traillii to match the carbon fibre splitter of the stock 1960, but it seems Aeneid is unexpectedly an even more ideal aesthetic partner!
> 
> Will post a deeper A/B between stock and Aeneid for the bird later this week, but let's just say this is the first cable I've heard where the soundstage does _not_ suffer compared to stock. Well done Eletech.
> And no microphonics!!



Happy that you love the Aeneid / Bird pairing!  The pen in the background is sleek! May i know which is it? Been browsing pens recently for some inspiration ..


----------



## Craftsman1511

Wondering if anyone has had the Bird paired with Socrates? Seeing that the stock cable is copper, perhaps a good pairing?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Happy that you love the Aeneid / Bird pairing!  The pen in the background is sleek! May i know which is it? Been browsing pens recently for some inspiration


Huge rec to just about anything these guys sell https://www.kohezi.com/ - especially the wallets


----------



## metaljem77

Craftsman1511 said:


> Wondering if anyone has had the Bird paired with Socrates? Seeing that the stock cable is copper, perhaps a good pairing?


Ah I was answering to your post in the Traillii thread. Thank you for your suggestion! I never thought of trying this pairing and I’m enjoying it tremendously! I enjoy the Bird now more with it


----------



## NYanakiev (Aug 18, 2021)

Thanks to @Eric Chong for enduring my endless questions about Aeneid. Very pleased to now be on the waiting list for that beaut' of a cable! Will be looking to pair it with my Obravo Ra 21 C-Cu and, potentially, VE's new PHOENIX!


----------



## Imusicman

Any announcements incoming?

I thought I read a teaser about something Socrates related a few posts back


----------



## tawmizzzz

Eric Chong said:


> Happy that you love the Aeneid / Bird pairing!  The pen in the background is sleek! May i know which is it? Been browsing pens recently for some inspiration ..


Thanks Eric-it's a fairly basic rollerball pen, but helps ease the sadness of writing the addresses of people on boxes who I have to return awesome gear and demos back to lol.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RX7WT87/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1 for the inspiration!


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Ah I was answering to your post in the Traillii thread. Thank you for your suggestion! I never thought of trying this pairing and I’m enjoying it tremendously! I enjoy the Bird now more with it


How’s the signature with Socrates? Im actually intrigued



NYanakiev said:


> Thanks to @Eric Chong for enduring my endless questions about Aeneid. Very pleased to now be on the waiting list for that beaut' of a cable! Will be looking to pair it with my Obravo Ra 21 C-Cu and, potentially, VE's new PHOENIX!


Oh please i love the chats and banter, nothing to endure. Very grateful for the support!



Imusicman said:


> Any announcements incoming?
> 
> I thought I read a teaser about something Socrates related a few posts back


Hmm… October


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> How’s the signature with Socrates? Im actually intrigued


Do bear with my amateur ramblings. The comparatively more impactful bass from Socrates endears the pairing to me. Albeit the sound may not be as detailed compared to stock cable, I enjoy the musicality of this pairing, which enhances my appreciation of the Bird. Treble remains clear (not too much change) and mids took a slight backstage. Stock cable feels better for music if I want to concentrate on vocals. For eg when I listened to Jay Chou’s or Yisa Yu’s songs, stock cable made them sound more intricate and nuanced.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Eric Chong said:


> How’s the signature with Socrates? Im actually intrigued
> 
> 
> Oh please i love the chats and banter, nothing to endure. Very grateful for the support!
> ...


Looking forward to new CU-based cables! I find silver cables to be a bit too crystal for Traillii and Mason FS.


----------



## Eric Chong

Major one in development… but definitely not soon. Far from it..


----------



## Auricon

On my XMAS wishlist, a Project 8 Socrates *wink*


----------



## tawmizzzz

Eric Chong said:


> Major one in development… but definitely not soon. Far from it..


Adding to *2022'*s Christmas list:

Would love a more appropriately priced summit-fi copper cable to compete with Orpheus, which seems to go for the pitch black background, effortless detail retrieval while retaining a dark'ish, smooth, warm and organic tonality.


----------



## Eric Chong

Auricon said:


> On my XMAS wishlist, a Project 8 Socrates *wink*


Heheh, miss the 2021 xmas but perhaps sooner than 2022’s



tawmizzzz said:


> Adding to *2022'*s Christmas list:
> 
> Would love a more appropriately priced summit-fi copper cable to compete with Orpheus, which seems to go for the pitch black background, effortless detail retrieval while retaining a dark'ish, smooth, warm and organic tonality.


Oh yeah, thats the plan. Though we were trying for something thats gritty and vinyl-like.

So far R&D hasn’t been kind to us 💸


----------



## bluestorm1992

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh, miss the 2021 xmas but perhaps sooner than 2022’s
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, thats the plan. Though we were trying for something thats gritty and vinyl-like.
> ...


Eric, why are you soooo late.   Isn’t it like 3am in SG?


----------



## Eric Chong

It is, and i happen to be on leave tomorrow. Have to celebrate the little one’s bday


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> Major one in development… but definitely not soon. Far from it..



As long as it is ready for a showcase at CanJam NYC


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> It is, and i happen to be on leave tomorrow. Have to celebrate the little one’s bday


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh, miss the 2021 xmas but perhaps sooner than 2022’s
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, thats the plan. Though we were trying for something thats gritty and vinyl-like.
> ...


No worries, @Eric Chong . We are very patient people. The best things in life are worth the wait 🤗


----------



## twister6

Wait, nobody is curious about "little one" Eric referring to?


----------



## twister6

... unless we are talking about this Eletech post:


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


>


Thanks buddy!  PS: time to get a trampoline for Barnie !


Kiats said:


> No worries, @Eric Chong . We are very patient people. The best things in life are worth the wait 🤗


Heheh lets hope sooner than later!




twister6 said:


> Wait, nobody is curious about "little one" Eric referring to?



Hahaha, the one in my whatsapp DP bro


----------



## Auricon (Aug 20, 2021)

Took advantage of the Eletech birthday sale, picked up a Socrates ProAdapt 4.44 interconnect on sale and accessories - leather case and Pentacomm slider. Was tempted on the Illiad but heart's set in the Aneid for new little "bird" that starts with the letter "T". Otherwise happily content with Socrates + Mk2 + MAX.

Slider looks just sexy with Socrates...
Photo credit: Eletech


----------



## Wyville (Aug 20, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks buddy!  PS: time to get a trampoline for Barnie !


Maybe we should consider that. Give him something else to do because his pool is getting a little small for practicing his breaststroke...


----------



## Verificateur (Aug 20, 2021)

I am happy to be joining the Eletech owners family as I am getting a Socrates cable (thanks to a friend who has offered a great deal).

The question I have now is — what should I connect the Socrates to …. the EE Odin or EE Legend X (OG), assuming no other cable is in the equation?

Have already gone through some responses in the thread that I could find, and seems like there appear to be synergies with both, to various extents … but was wondering to ask for first hand experience, and perhaps anyone has tried both pairings? 😃


----------



## Kiats

Been mucking around with the Traillii for the past couple of weeks and trying it out with all kind of combinations. Back on the FitEar EST customs/Aeneid. Haha! Almost forgotten how rich yet detailed the Aeneid is and how well it complements the EST. Lovely start to the weekend.


----------



## Kiats

Lazy Saturday afternoon company: FitEar EST, Aeneid and M8.


----------



## Eric Chong

Auricon said:


> Took advantage of the Eletech birthday sale, picked up a Socrates ProAdapt 4.44 interconnect on sale and accessories - leather case and Pentacomm slider. Was tempted on the Illiad but heart's set in the Aneid for new little "bird" that starts with the letter "T". Otherwise happily content with Socrates + Mk2 + MAX.
> 
> Slider looks just sexy with Socrates...
> Photo credit: Eletech


Welcome to the Eletech #Fam!!  Looking forward to the Socrates 、 Bird pair up impressions 



Wyville said:


> Maybe we should consider that. Give him something else to do because his pool is getting a little small for practicing his breaststroke...


Oh yeah, he need a new pool too  (Man, he's growing fast!)



Verificateur said:


> I am happy to be joining the Eletech owners family as I am getting a Socrates cable (thanks to a friend who has offered a great deal).
> 
> The question I have now is — what should I connect the Socrates to …. the EE Odin or EE Legend X (OG), assuming no other cable is in the equation?
> 
> Have already gone through some responses in the thread that I could find, and seems like there appear to be synergies with both, to various extents … but was wondering to ask for first hand experience, and perhaps anyone has tried both pairings? 😃


Welcome to the FAM! 

My personal favorite pairing with the LX is definitely the Socrates - over the Iliad / Plato/ Aeneid. However, iirc @korvin12 loves the paring with Odin better.




Kiats said:


> Lazy Saturday afternoon company: FitEar EST, Aeneid and M8.


Heheheh, took a small break from the Bird? How would you compare the Traillii and Fitears?


----------



## ryanjsoo (Aug 22, 2021)

Fresh off the press is my take on Eric's lovely Aeneid. You can read the full review on Everyday Listening!

This one was a pleasure to shoot and didn't disappoint in listening. If you want the biggest tonal shift or the most separated layers, I didn't find Aeneid to provide this. As was the goal during development, the cable focuses on delivering technical excellence. I found most pairings to experience minimal colouration but chiefly, a more forward lower-midrange delivering a more robust note structure well suited towards high-contrast W-shaped IEMs - a tuning that is popular in the high-end segment. In turn, the Aeneid isn't the best choice for already full-bodied or smoother earphones as you can sacrifice separation.  





I actually found myself enjoying its bass performance most, being super snappy with an immediate jump in note definition if not a huge shift in emphasis or weight, etc. The treble experiences similar changes, mostly with regards to note presentation over tonality. The image is highly layered and this aids the holography of imaging performance though as aforementioned, at the cost of sheer delineation between layers and a distinct foreground/background as some listeners enjoy.  





Of course, I cannot deny the charm of the build and design on display. I think it's no secret by now that I've been taking some photos for Eletech and MMR where I've had the privilege to really study their designs. Colour me biased, but I do think this cable makes a statement and the quality of the machining and finish is frankly amazing, some of the best I've seen when pixel peeping during post-processing. I also enjoy how supple the wires are, which was a concern going in considering Eric's focus on the conductor density and larger gauge design. The Aeneid is very easy to live with.

Hope you guys enjoy the write-up and pairings, a few of my cables are currently loaned out and it has been difficult to coordinate shipping due to the current pandemic. I will revisit this review to expand the comparisons at a later date


----------



## metaljem77

ryanjsoo said:


> Fresh off the press is my take on Eric's lovely Aeneid. You can read the full review on Everyday Listening!
> 
> This one was a pleasure to shoot and didn't disappoint in listening. If you want the biggest tonal shift or the most separated layers, I didn't find Aeneid to provide this. As was the goal during development, the cable focuses on delivering technical excellence. I found most pairings to experience minimal colouration but chiefly, a more forward lower-midrange delivering a more robust note structure well suited towards high-contrast W-shaped IEMs - a tuning that is popular in the high-end segment. In turn, the Aeneid isn't the best choice for already full-bodied or smoother earphones as you can sacrifice separation.
> 
> ...


V nice review, much appreciated!

@Eric, would Eletech be showcasing in SG CanJam 2022? I plan to attend it and I’d love to try out the Aeneid with my Erlk. I’ve been reading up on a number of reviews on certain cables but I really need a listen as I’m looking for a specific synergy. Thank you 😊


----------



## Eric Chong

ryanjsoo said:


> Fresh off the press is my take on Eric's lovely Aeneid. You can read the full review on Everyday Listening!
> 
> This one was a pleasure to shoot and didn't disappoint in listening. If you want the biggest tonal shift or the most separated layers, I didn't find Aeneid to provide this. As was the goal during development, the cable focuses on delivering technical excellence. I found most pairings to experience minimal colouration but chiefly, a more forward lower-midrange delivering a more robust note structure well suited towards high-contrast W-shaped IEMs - a tuning that is popular in the high-end segment. In turn, the Aeneid isn't the best choice for already full-bodied or smoother earphones as you can sacrifice separation.
> 
> ...


Loved the read buddy! You're quite spot on there where you mentioned how we went for technicalities instead of a major tonality emphasis. 



metaljem77 said:


> V nice review, much appreciated!
> 
> @Eric, would Eletech be showcasing in SG CanJam 2022? I plan to attend it and I’d love to try out the Aeneid with my Erlk. I’ve been reading up on a number of reviews on certain cables but I really need a listen as I’m looking for a specific synergy. Thank you 😊



Oh yeah most definitely, looking forward to returning to any Canjams at all. In fact we were booked for Canjam Socal but unfortunately couldn't be there personally. Bloom Audio will be repping us there though. I'll provide live support to them if needed.


----------



## Jayden

@Eric Chong any price indication on the high end copper? Hope it's no something too crazy


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> @Eric Chong any price indication on the high end copper? Hope it's no something too crazy


I actually dont have an answer to that at the moment, we are currently nowhere near to finalising the materials and build. We also dont design / spec a cables based on price either.

i’ll share more of it when we’re almost there!


----------



## claud W

Finally got around to trying out my Prudence.  Went to break in my Geek Wold and decided to see if Prudence could elevate the Geek's performance. So many have said that the Geek scales damn good. May be a mismatch price wise, but sounded great without break in, so breaking in the pair for a week 24/7. 
Mr. Chong, how many hours would be a good break in for your cables ?


----------



## Eric Chong

claud W said:


> Finally got around to trying out my Prudence.  Went to break in my Geek Wold and decided to see if Prudence could elevate the Geek's performance. So many have said that the Geek scales damn good. May be a mismatch price wise, but sounded great without break in, so breaking in the pair for a week 24/7.
> Mr. Chong, how many hours would be a good break in for your cables ?



Oohh! The Geek products were a sensation back then. 

For Prudence I generally recommend around 70 hours burning in


----------



## Craftsman1511

Would Eletech be offering hybrids version of their cables in Project 8? Like Fortitude + Prudence 8 etc. Are we able to get a custom order in?


----------



## Kiats

OK. It is past midnight in Singapore. So I can say:🥂 Happy birthday @Eric Chong !!!🎂


----------



## claud W

Eric Chong said:


> Oohh! The Geek products were a sensation back then.
> 
> For Prudence I generally recommend around 70 hours burning in


Thank you. Have Iliad on the way. How many hours of break in for that one?


----------



## twister6

claud W said:


> Thank you. Have Iliad on the way. How many hours of break in for that one?



It's a very complicated formula.  You have to start with a price of Prudence as a baseline for 70hr burn-in.  And then figure out the multiplier for burn-in hours by going up to Iliad price.


... just pulling your leg  , 100hrs should be fine.  Great cable.  I just switched Balmung to Illiad, great pair up, and a great color match for 3MAX


----------



## ryanjsoo

Happy bday to our friend @Eric Chong! It's been a hard year for all of us and I can imagine this is especially so for those trying to coordinate an international business through all of it, hope you're enjoying your time off  

Just received a few presents from @Deezel177 in the mail to expand upon my Aeneid review. For ease of viewing, I'll be sharing my impressions below, hope these are helpful and not too long-winded:





*Eletech Iliad ($1799):* The Iliad is Eletech's former flagship and employs a similar 24AWG, 4-wire construction alongside a more exotic silver, palladium plated silver and gold-silver alloy configuration. The Iliad represents to me an utmost even-handed listening experience, with a surprisingly minimal tonal shift. It has a slightly leaner sub-bass relative to the Aeneid counterbalanced by a smidge of additional mid-bass fullness. I find the Iliad to sound a touch more defined and separated despite its additional warmth, where the Aeneid is slightly more weighted and deeper reaching with a thicker note presentation. While it isn't as concise and articulate in the mid-bass, the Aeneid offers a more dynamic and robust image with greater range. The Aeneid has a slightly more intimate midrange, and it retains that more robust voicing here too with bigger vocals and notes. Its notes are more structured and resolved slightly better, discerning greater textural nuances. The Iliad is a touch more layered and separated, it discerns between layers better more specifically. The voicing is a touch more revealing in the upper-midrange, but it isn't on the explicitly revealing side either.

The treble presentation is similar on both but achieved in different ways. The Aeneid is smoother in the lower-treble, sounding more refined and having a more natural note body. Conversely, it has a sharper transient response, resulting in great detail density and providing the ability to discern fine textural nuances with aplomb if at the cost of raw separation. The Iliad has a perceptibly softer note attack, making its notes sound daintier and more delicate. However, it has a crisper lower-treble tuning bringing fine details forward. In so doing, it doesn't sound blunted nor detail deficient in the slightest and separation and clarity are both enhanced relative to the Aeneid. However, this is to the detriment of body and texture. Both have a cleaner, dark background and neither are especially airy or sparkly. Rather, they prioritise a focused and complex detail presentations in the foreground. The Aeneid provides a slightly deeper stage while the Iliad has a slight width advantage. The Iliad is also more separated while the Aeneid has more layers and slightly sharper positioning.


*Effect Audio Code 51 ($2388):* The Code 51 is Effect Audio's former flagship preceding the new Centurion and is positioned similarly to the Aeneid. It features a similar 24AWG, 4-wire setup with gold-plated silver, silver-gold alloy and palladium-plated silver hybrid conductors. The Code 51 provides a more revealing and slightly higher contrast tonality with a more weighted sub-bass and articulate treble. Sub-bass is a touch lifted on the Code 51 and it shares a similarly strong extension and assertiveness, delivering a superbly tight bass note attack. It has slightly more note weight and excellent dynamics. The Aeneid is a touch more separated and defined in the mid-bass. Though not as dynamic, it is just as fast and organised, and slightly more articulate. The midrange presentation demonstrates a similar trend. The Code 51 is slightly higher contrast, being more separated and less roomy compared to the Aeneid. Alongside a greater articulation in the treble region, it has a slightly cleaner presentation and is more revealing with higher note definition. The Aeneid sounds slightly more mid-forward yet simultaneously manages to delivers larger, more coherent and more structured notes.

Though the Code 51 has more delineated layers and is more revealing, I do think the Aeneid has the edge when it comes to resolving fine details within the midrange itself. The Code 51 has a more open and revealing top-end. It has a crisper lower-treble and a more vibrant image overall. It's not a bright cable in isolation but a clear contrast to the smooth, refined Aeneid. The Aeneid has a slightly more defined note attack which means definition matches the Code 51. The EA cable has better separation, however, and resolves fine details slightly better which is compounded upon by its more detail forward tonality. Above, the Aeneid provides a darker, cleaner background while the Code 51 has greater air and sparkle. I would give the Code 51 a slight lead on resolution, the Aeneid focusing more on tonality and its technical proficiency coming in the form of a more focused, detail-dense foreground over huge energy in the top octave. The two are well-matched in terms of soundstage expansion, the Code 51 has better separation while the Aeneid positions slightly better across its lateral plane.


----------



## metaljem77

Happy birthday, Eric! 🎂


----------



## jwilliamhurst

ryanjsoo said:


> Happy bday to our friend @Eric Chong! It's been a hard year for all of us and I can imagine this is especially so for those trying to coordinate an international business through all of it, hope you're enjoying your time off
> 
> Just received a few presents from @Deezel177 in the mail to expand upon my Aeneid review. For ease of viewing, I'll be sharing my impressions below, hope these are helpful and not too long-winded:
> 
> ...


Thank you for this! I really enjoyed reading and understanding how you hear the differences and similarities. I have an Iliad on its way to me!


----------



## ryanjsoo

jwilliamhurst said:


> Thank you for this! I really enjoyed reading and understanding how you hear the differences and similarities. I have an Iliad on its way to me!



It's what I do! Iliad is a goodie, I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Soft Ears RS10 is one of my all-time favourite pairings, superb.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

ryanjsoo said:


> It's what I do! Iliad is a goodie, I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Soft Ears RS10 is one of my all-time favourite pairings, superb.


Maybe there’s something in the @Softears tuning that the Iliad works so well with. I currently have my Iliad hooked up to my @Softears RSVs to see how far they can be pushed (spoiler alert - the answer is impressively far). It’s a magnificent pairing. Wish I had the RS10 to try with it too. @Softears are fast becoming my favourite IEM brand. I LOVE their Cerberus hybrid too. What they have achieved with only 5 BAs in the RSV is absolutely spectacular and adding the Iliad brings the very best out of them.


----------



## ryanjsoo

KickAssChewGum said:


> Maybe there’s something in the @Softears tuning that the Iliad works so well with. I currently have my Iliad hooked up to my @Softears RSVs to see how far they can be pushed (spoiler alert - the answer is impressively far). It’s a magnificent pairing. Wish I had the RS10 to try with it too. @Softears are fast becoming my favourite IEM brand. I LOVE their Cerberus hybrid too. What they have achieved with only 5 BAs in the RSV is absolutely spectacular and adding the Iliad brings the very best out of them.



RSV is a fine accomplishment, at the price point especially so. If you enjoy that model and have the opportunity, the RS10 definitely takes it to the next level in terms of imaging and technical performance whilst keeping the tonality just as consistent. IMO one of the best IEMs on the market!


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Would Eletech be offering hybrids version of their cables in Project 8? Like Fortitude + Prudence 8 etc. Are we able to get a custom order in?


Sorry for the late response buddy, it's been a hectic weekend and i had tons of errands to run hence was away from phone/laptop. Yes, we will be looking for some hybrids in the future Project 8 campaigns but unfortunately we dont take custom orders like these in at the moment  Wait a little for October! 

And...Thanks guys for the bday wishes!


----------



## Jayden

Just had the chance to try out the famed Traillii, very tempted to get one into my collection. I found the stock cable it comes with rather unwieldy though. Anybody can recommend what Eletech's pairs good with them?


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> Just had the chance to try out the famed Traillii, very tempted to get one into my collection. I found the stock cable it comes with rather unwieldy though. Anybody can recommend what Eletech's pairs good with them?


Interesting cos on the Traillii thread, most of the owners do tend to stick to the stock cable. Though for the UM Mason FS/Fusang, very good things have been said about the Aeneid as a pairing.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Jayden said:


> Just had the chance to try out the famed Traillii, very tempted to get one into my collection. I found the stock cable it comes with rather unwieldy though. Anybody can recommend what Eletech's pairs good with them?


Didn’t love the traillii with the stock cable but I found the Aeneid to be an especially good pairing - almost made me keep the traillii but not quite


----------



## Jayden

Kiats said:


> Interesting cos on the Traillii thread, most of the owners do tend to stick to the stock cable. Though for the UM Mason FS/Fusang, very good things have been said about the Aeneid as a pairing.


I see! For me, it was more ergonomic discomfort than sound using the stock cable.

 The Fusang is another IEM that is on my radar, I haven't popped by to Jaben for a demo yet. Perhaps I should try that, that way can save on the cable upgrade seeing that I have the Aeneid currently.



mvvRAZ said:


> Didn’t love the traillii with the stock cable but I found the Aeneid to be an especially good pairing - almost made me keep the traillii but not quite


Which did you moved on to? The FS / Fusang? I found the Traillii rather impressive with it's incredibly headspace and airy notes. Just wanted to be sure before committing.


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> I see! For me, it was more ergonomic discomfort than sound using the stock cable.
> 
> The Fusang is another IEM that is on my radar, I haven't popped by to Jaben for a demo yet. Perhaps I should try that, that way can save on the cable upgrade seeing that I have the Aeneid currently.
> 
> ...



@Jayden you should give the Fusang a demo. There are a fair no of chaps who own both, as well as those who decided to keep but not the other. 

My advice for the Fusang - you need a good quality source. And ensure that you have a proper seal with the ear tips - that's when you feel the BCD do its thing. It is what I like to call a 4D IEM.

As for the Traillii, although it is easy to drive, it scales up very nicely. As for the stock cable designed for it by PWA and supposedly optimised for the Traillii, after a while I can't say that I really notice it.

Yes, you should demo the Fusang as well.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Jayden said:


> I see! For me, it was more ergonomic discomfort than sound using the stock cable.
> 
> The Fusang is another IEM that is on my radar, I haven't popped by to Jaben for a demo yet. Perhaps I should try that, that way can save on the cable upgrade seeing that I have the Aeneid currently.
> 
> ...


I owned the FuSang, absolutely loved the pairing with the Aeneid. Then I sold/traded the FuSang for the Traillii - I liked it with the Aeneid, definitely more spacious than the FuSang but the FR and tonality of the FuSang appealed to me much more

I ended up staying with my A18S however, since that's my favourite of the three, and got an IE900 to complement it


----------



## Jayden

Kiats said:


> when you feel the BCD do its thing. It is what I like to call a 4D IEM.


That's what excites me about the Fusang / FS. Im looking forward to trying it out soon!




mvvRAZ said:


> I owned the FuSang, absolutely loved the pairing with the Aeneid. Then I sold/traded the FuSang for the Traillii - I liked it with the Aeneid, definitely more spacious than the FuSang but the FR and tonality of the FuSang appealed to me much more
> 
> I ended up staying with my A18S however, since that's my favourite of the three, and got an IE900 to complement it


Interesting! I think both of y'all are right, I should go demo the Fusang / FS before jumping to decisions


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> That's what excites me about the Fusang / FS. Im looking forward to trying it out soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting! I think both of y'all are right, I should go demo the Fusang / FS before jumping to decisions


Indeed you should @Jayden. I have both because they are sufficiently different. At the same time they are both sufficiently outstanding that neither has left me. And as @Eric Chong will tell you from the years he has known me, I seldom stray from FitEar or Final Audio.


----------



## Jayden

Kiats said:


> neither has left me


I'll be grateful to have either, certainly cannot afford both!


----------



## Eric Chong

Oh yeah, the fact that it stays in @Kiats collection you can be sure you can't go wrong with either xD


----------



## Kiats (Sep 1, 2021)

Jayden said:


> I'll be grateful to have either, certainly cannot afford both!


Na… no point. But do have a listen to the FS/Fusang. I am listening to it right now as I type this. It is a very different experience in all my years in head fi. it is almost cerebral. It is not as obvious in its joy as the Traillii. But greatly satisfying and enjoyable. All this time, I have never been sufficiently excited by any of the other so called TOTL universals. But both break the glass ceilings. Both also scale up with source. I listen to both off my desktop amps as well. Takes them to a whole new level.


----------



## gryphonos (Sep 1, 2021)

I absolutely share your enthusiasm about Fusang's/Mason FS's sound abilities. The attribute for this you have chosen is interesting from the  (neuro-)  scientific perspective: cerebral. Its meaning is "a sensation is created (ear) and worked through in the brain". I think Trailli will induce an effect on the auditory system, as well, when listening to it. In my perception, Fusang/FS sounds (most) *visceral*, when compared to any other iem, since it notes induce a sensation that can not only be felt in the ear/cerebrum but additionally in all compartments of ones body because the sound waves seem to be felt there.
Just my personal view.


----------



## tawmizzzz (Sep 1, 2021)

Jayden said:


> Just had the chance to try out the famed Traillii, very tempted to get one into my collection. I found the stock cable it comes with rather unwieldy though. Anybody can recommend what Eletech's pairs good with them?





+1 on the Aeneid pairing, I've been meaning to write up and post a detailed comparison between stock and Aeneid but haven't found the time. Should be able to share before end of the weekend.

But in short, Aeneid is the first Eletech (and any cable) I've heard that _at least_ matches stock's technicalities, if not, improves upon with a more black background. It is 100% microphonic-free and supple compared to PWA's paracord. Adds to more of the holographic staging and smooths out lower treble a bit.

Iliad was a lot softer in note attack with a smaller soundstage, and I never got to test Plato/Socrates on bird, but I imagine will be even less resolute compared to stock. I personally love the stock 1960 synergy with Traillii but can easily recommend Aeneid depending on tonal preferences.


----------



## mico1964

Jayden said:


> Just had the chance to try out the famed Traillii, very tempted to get one into my collection. I found the stock cable it comes with rather unwieldy though. Anybody can recommend what Eletech's pairs good with them?


+1 on Aeneid pairing.

Compared to the standard cable, maybe something is lost in musicality and "analog" sound (faster decay?), but analyticity and detail retrieval are definitely superior with the Aeneid.

I don't hear any substantial differences in soundstage / layering / imaging.

The ergonomics and comfort of the Eletech cable are far superior, not to mention the total absence of microphonics.

Sources: iBasso DX220MAX & DX300, FiiO M11 Plus, L&P W2.


----------



## claud W

mico1964 said:


> +1 on Aeneid pairing.
> 
> Compared to the standard cable, maybe something is lost in musicality and "analog" sound (faster decay?), but analyticity and detail retrieval are definitely superior with the Aeneid.
> 
> ...


My Iliad and its adaptor arrived today.


----------



## KuroKitsu

@Eric Chong have the Balmung on loan (possibly entering my collection later),  excellent job with the customizer stock Prudence!


----------



## Kiats

gryphonos said:


> I absolutely share your enthusiasm about Fusang's/Mason FS's sound abilities. The attribute for this you have chosen is interesting from the  (neuro-)  scientific perspective: cerebral. Its meaning is "a sensation is created (ear) and worked through in the brain". I think Trailli will induce an effect on the auditory system, as well, when listening to it. In my perception, Fusang/FS sounds (most) *visceral*, when compared to any other iem, since it notes induce a sensation that can not only be felt in the ear/cerebrum but additionally in all compartments of ones body because the sound waves seem to be felt there.
> Just my personal view.


agree. As I as telling Claire and Wilson of Jaben SG, it reminded me of the first that I had put on the Abyss all those years ago. Visceral.


----------



## Eric Chong

claud W said:


> My Iliad and its adaptor arrived today.


Nice Iliad set ~!! Hope you liked em'  Let us know how it goes!



KuroKitsu said:


> @Eric Chong have the Balmung on loan (possibly entering my collection later),  excellent job with the customizer stock Prudence!


Nice! The Balmung is a rather nice monitor and the aesthetics are a killer. Meanwhile, the stock cable isn't a Prudence, we developed the stock in completely new specs SPC accordingly to match with the Balmung


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> Nice! The Balmung is a rather nice monitor and the aesthetics are a killer. Meanwhile, the stock cable isn't a Prudence, we developed the stock in completely new specs SPC accordingly to match with the Balmung


Ohhhh that sounds interesting,  any more details you can provide?


----------



## Craftsman1511

@Jayden  you'll be fine, don't worry about the cable. I have both the Traillii and FS and both matches really well with the Aeneid, albeit the FS having a better synergy. In any case, the PWA stock is pretty good too. You'll be fine with either - cable or not.

I would say this though, bring your Aeneid to demo with the FS. The pairing's a real joy.


----------



## Kiats

Craftsman1511 said:


> @Jayden  you'll be fine, don't worry about the cable. I have both the Traillii and FS and both matches really well with the Aeneid, albeit the FS having a better synergy. In any case, the PWA stock is pretty good too. You'll be fine with either - cable or not.
> 
> I would say this though, bring your Aeneid to demo with the FS. The pairing's a real joy.


Good luck @Jayden ! And let us know your thoughts


----------



## Jayden

I've finally tried the Fusang over the weekend. Gosh it's so exciting and i'm still thinking about it now. No doubt the Traillii has incredible technical performance but the Fusang takes it further with a sense of surround sound maybe due to the new Bone conduction? Fusang doesn't impress right off the bat, it's very neutral but i came to realisation after awhile that i'm hearing things that i normally wouldn't catch. Very impressive!

You guys are right, cable is the last thing i need to worry about if the stock configuration sounds this good already.


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> I've finally tried the Fusang over the weekend. Gosh it's so exciting and i'm still thinking about it now. No doubt the Traillii has incredible technical performance but the Fusang takes it further with a sense of surround sound maybe due to the new Bone conduction? Fusang doesn't impress right off the bat, it's very neutral but i came to realisation after awhile that i'm hearing things that i normally wouldn't catch. Very impressive!
> 
> You guys are right, cable is the last thing i need to worry about if the stock configuration sounds this good already.


Interesting that you mentioned technical performance, i personally experienced the FS to be of higher performance technically though i much prefer the Traillii tonally.  I had some time with the FS and did some cable rolling. Weird how Socrate pairs decently well with it too, bringing it a tad lusher than the Aeneid. Perhaps it has something to do with it being tuned with copper.


----------



## metaljem77 (Sep 6, 2021)

Craftsman1511 said:


> Interesting that you mentioned technical performance, i personally experienced the FS to be of higher performance technically though i much prefer the Traillii tonally.  I had some time with the FS and did some cable rolling. Weird how Socrate pairs decently well with it too, bringing it a tad lusher than the Aeneid. Perhaps it has something to do with it being tuned with copper.


+1… although I suspect many would not like how Socrates comparatively pares down the Bird’s detailed sound stage, I like how musical this pairing is to me.


----------



## Craftsman1511

metaljem77 said:


> +1… although I suspect many would not like how Socrates comparatively pares down the Bird’s detailed sound stage, I’m like how musical this pairing is to me.


Socrates does have a knack of making things sound musical and organic though sometimes at the expense of a little staging. Sometimes the trade off is damn well worth it xD


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> I've finally tried the Fusang over the weekend. Gosh it's so exciting and i'm still thinking about it now. No doubt the Traillii has incredible technical performance but the Fusang takes it further with a sense of surround sound maybe due to the new Bone conduction? Fusang doesn't impress right off the bat, it's very neutral but i came to realisation after awhile that i'm hearing things that i normally wouldn't catch. Very impressive!
> 
> You guys are right, cable is the last thing i need to worry about if the stock configuration sounds this good already.


Haha! Glad you liked it @Jayden. And imagine that it scales up with power. I love it with the DX312 and M8. But simply stellar off the M30 and Phatlab RASA. Yes, it is the BCD which makes the Fusang in a sense a 4D iem. You have the 3D sounstage and then the visceral bass and air movement you feel from the BCD adds another dimension. Frankly, when you have sufficient driving power, the BCD really comes into its own. 

Do remember that the Purple Charm stock cable is also by PWA. But any time you want a more lush feel to the music, you can add on the Aeneid for that.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Craftsman1511 said:


> Socrates does have a knack of making things sound musical and organic though sometimes at the expense of a little staging. Sometimes the trade off is damn well worth it xD


Very very very little staging trade off


----------



## Jayden

Kiats said:


> Haha! Glad you liked it @Jayden. And imagine that it scales up with power. I love it with the DX312 and M8. But simply stellar off the M30 and Phatlab RASA. Yes, it is the BCD which makes the Fusang in a sense a 4D iem. You have the 3D sounstage and then the visceral bass and air movement you feel from the BCD adds another dimension. Frankly, when you have sufficient driving power, the BCD really comes into its own.
> 
> Do remember that the Purple Charm stock cable is also by PWA. But any time you want a more lush feel to the music, you can add on the Aeneid for that.


I loved it, and i love that there’s possibility for the IEM to scale up with power and proper setup. This is becoming quite an easy choice! 

I may head down again, this time to try the Socrates on the FS


----------



## Craftsman1511

KuroKitsu said:


> Very very very little staging trade off


I agree, the trade off is minimal. Socrates is quickly becoming my favourite cable even over the Iliad


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> I loved it, and i love that there’s possibility for the IEM to scale up with power and proper setup. This is becoming quite an easy choice!
> 
> I may head down again, this time to try the Socrates on the FS


Nice! Good luck!


----------



## Eric Chong

An update on the overall Eletech shipping : 

Socrates is currently having a delay - the special leather that we used for Socrates was out of stock for a little while, we just managed to procure some and will resume shipping as per normal in mid september. Please bear with us a little while more! 

Aeneid is currently OOS, next batch would likely be ready mid-end september. 

--- Look forward to a special Project 8 2021 coming up next month! We have some special things in store!  As usual, Project 8 will only last for a month before discontinuing till next year.

-Eric


----------



## Jayden

@Eric Chong would you consider selling the Socrates case ala carte?


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> @Eric Chong would you consider selling the Socrates case ala carte?


No, unfortunately. The Socrates' leather is still generally in a deficit situation and i don't think we can get around to selling them individually anytime soon. 

We do however are working on a Case project albeit not a circular round single IEM/Cable case...something that can accomodate a DAP, Cables and couple sets of IEMs. We actually have some early sketches of it, perhaps i'll throw some ideas out tomorrow and see what the community thinks of it


----------



## Imusicman (Sep 8, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> No, unfortunately. The Socrates' leather is still generally in a deficit situation and i don't think we can get around to selling them individually anytime soon.
> 
> We do however are working on a Case project albeit not a circular round single IEM/Cable case...something that can accomodate a DAP, Cables and couple sets of IEMs. We actually have some early sketches of it, perhaps i'll throw some ideas out tomorrow and see what the community thinks of it



Great idea. Please build in a divide between each individual left/right IEM for protection. Some of our babies are very expensive and the finishes are all too easily damaged 
Just my 2C


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> No, unfortunately. The Socrates' leather is still generally in a deficit situation and i don't think we can get around to selling them individually anytime soon.
> 
> We do however are working on a Case project albeit not a circular round single IEM/Cable case...something that can accomodate a DAP, Cables and couple sets of IEMs. We actually have some early sketches of it, perhaps i'll throw some ideas out tomorrow and see what the community thinks of it


Would get this in a heartbeat, yes please!


----------



## Jayden

Would love to see that! I hope its still the signature leather play?


----------



## Eric Chong

Imusicman said:


> Great idea. Please build in a divide between each individual left/right IEM for protection. Some of our babies are very expensive and the finishes are all too easily damaged
> Just my 2C


Indeed, that's a must! Else we'll be getting scratches or god forbid...cracks =X



mvvRAZ said:


> Would get this in a heartbeat, yes please!


Perhaps in time for Xmas heheh... let's see how things pan out. Im gonna have to run a poll on color options soon...



Jayden said:


> Would love to see that! I hope its still the signature leather play?


Oh definitely, it's the only way we know how


----------



## Imusicman

Black with Copper accents ala Socrates style for me please


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> No, unfortunately. The Socrates' leather is still generally in a deficit situation and i don't think we can get around to selling them individually anytime soon.
> 
> We do however are working on a Case project albeit not a circular round single IEM/Cable case...something that can accomodate a DAP, Cables and couple sets of IEMs. We actually have some early sketches of it, perhaps i'll throw some ideas out tomorrow and see what the community thinks of it


Ooh... nice!!!


----------



## Auricon (Sep 8, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> We do however are working on a Case project albeit not a circular round single IEM/Cable case...something that can accomodate a DAP, Cables and couple sets of IEMs. We actually have some early sketches of it, perhaps i'll throw some ideas out tomorrow and see what the community thinks of it


If you’re able to design a DAP case that fits a IEM/cable and a DX300 (it’s a tall DAP) or DX300MAX (chunky DAP LOL), I’m all in!

Ordered this to keep me tide over until next month's announcement 🤭


----------



## Eric Chong

Thanks for being so supportive over our Case design project. I've spoken to @Kiats and @twister6 at length over the design and has gotten some pretty good idea to fine tune and complete the case project  

There are things to ponder though, such as if we wanted it to be modular and changeable compartments, color accents , leather options and all. Hopefully we can make it in time for Christmas! (How does some cases giveaway for Xmas sound?)

PS: Do you guys still carry around SD cards? Thinking of adding SD card compartments ; MicroSD of course..


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks for being so supportive over our Case design project. I've spoken to @Kiats and @twister6 at length over the design and has gotten some pretty good idea to fine tune and complete the case project
> 
> There are things to ponder though, such as if we wanted it to be modular and changeable compartments, color accents , leather options and all. Hopefully we can make it in time for Christmas! (How does some cases giveaway for Xmas sound?)
> 
> PS: Do you guys still carry around SD cards? Thinking of adding SD card compartments ; MicroSD of course..


Me, me! SD cards galore as I don’t stream music


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks for being so supportive over our Case design project. I've spoken to @Kiats and @twister6 at length over the design and has gotten some pretty good idea to fine tune and complete the case project
> 
> There are things to ponder though, such as if we wanted it to be modular and changeable compartments, color accents , leather options and all. Hopefully we can make it in time for Christmas! (How does some cases giveaway for Xmas sound?)
> 
> PS: Do you guys still carry around SD cards? Thinking of adding SD card compartments ; MicroSD of course..



Yeah… that would be a great option. Though I will confess to having 1 TB microSD cards as default these days. 🙊


----------



## Eric Chong

Another set of new toys courtesy of @Kiats . How are we supposed to properly test cables when everything sounds so good  

Meanwhile,  the WA2 sounded way nicer than the newer WA22, very impressive!


----------



## riverground

Eric Chong said:


> Another set of new toys courtesy of @Kiats . How are we supposed to properly test cables when everything sounds so good
> 
> Meanwhile,  the WA2 sounded way nicer than the newer WA22, very impressive!


@Kiats always have the best toys lol

Hopefully, when things get better and I could travel to SG, I definitely wanna chill with you guys and take photos of your toys


----------



## Eric Chong

riverground said:


> @Kiats always have the best toys lol
> 
> Hopefully, when things get better and I could travel to SG, I definitely wanna chill with you guys and take photos of your toys



We would love that! Whiskey , Music and Chats. Happy to host you guys  

Yeah as I've always said, between @Kiats and @bigbeans, they have everything lol


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Another set of new toys courtesy of @Kiats . How are we supposed to properly test cables when everything sounds so good
> 
> Meanwhile,  the WA2 sounded way nicer than the newer WA22, very impressive!



Haha! Hope the team enjoys them. And more great toys for us come from the resulting creative process. 🙏


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> We would love that! Whiskey , Music and Chats. Happy to host you guys
> 
> Yeah as I've always said, between @Kiats and @bigbeans, they have everything lol


Not at all. @bigbeans perhaps. I'm pretty boring.


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks for being so supportive over our Case design project. I've spoken to @Kiats and @twister6 at length over the design and has gotten some pretty good idea to fine tune and complete the case project
> 
> There are things to ponder though, such as if we wanted it to be modular and changeable compartments, color accents , leather options and all. Hopefully we can make it in time for Christmas! (How does some cases giveaway for Xmas sound?)
> 
> PS: Do you guys still carry around SD cards? Thinking of adding SD card compartments ; MicroSD of course..



The only thing about microSD cards, seems like many other cases make those pockets way too tight.  Hard to insert and to take the flash card out, and I'm always worrying it will crack.  At the same time, making it too loose is not good either since they will slide out easily.  Just have to get the size of the pocket right


----------



## Kiats

twister6 said:


> The only thing about microSD cards, seems like many other cases make those pockets way too tight.  Hard to insert and to take the flash card out, and I'm always worrying it will crack.  At the same time, making it too loose is not good either since they will slide out easily.  Just have to get the size of the pocket right


Or if it is looser but with a simple flap over the pocket.


----------



## Auricon (Sep 9, 2021)

Kiats said:


> Or if it is looser but with a simple flap over the pocket.


Just throwing out ideas since I have these for my camera SDs over the years.

You can use a rigid tray design like SmallRig (brilliant company btw) which microSD slides securely into (which is great way to keep mSDs organized) or leather sleeve with slits (Leica) and slide it into a compartment in a case which could be zippered or with flap. Instead of a pocket and stuff mSDs into.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks for being so supportive over our Case design project. I've spoken to @Kiats and @twister6 at length over the design and has gotten some pretty good idea to fine tune and complete the case project
> 
> There are things to ponder though, such as if we wanted it to be modular and changeable compartments, color accents , leather options and all. Hopefully we can make it in time for Christmas! (How does some cases giveaway for Xmas sound?)
> 
> PS: Do you guys still carry around SD cards? Thinking of adding SD card compartments ; MicroSD of course..


Modular and changeable compartments would definitely be a preference for me.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Haha! Hope the team enjoys them. And more great toys for us come from the resulting creative process. 🙏


Heheh the team is still enjoying them immensely, taking turns and all. Did i mention that the WA2 is even more amazing in pre-amp mode?




Auricon said:


> Just throwing out ideas since I have these for my camera SDs over the years.
> 
> You can use a rigid tray design like SmallRig (brilliant company btw) which microSD slides securely into (which is great way to keep mSDs organized) or leather sleeve with slits (Leica) and slide it into a compartment in a case which could be zippered or with flap. Instead of a pocket and stuff mSDs into.


Oh! That's incredibly good idea. I doubt we can do hard casing, but those slots are classy. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Kiats (Sep 10, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh the team is still enjoying them immensely, taking turns and all. Did i mention that the WA2 is even more amazing in pre-amp mode?


Haha! Glad to hear that. Ah yes. The WA2 is an amazing piece of gear. I am just glad that someone is appreciating it.

Apologies to all if this means a temporary deprecation of productivity.


----------



## Auricon

This gorgeous No. #64 golden Greek epic just landed, bringing new musical poetry and meaning to my ears.

@Eric Chong this is truly an EPIC cable and experience. The packaging is exceptional and not over the top at all. Love the details and care that went into the packaging and design. I wasn't prepared for how gorgeous the Aeneid looked in person and the song "The look of Love" was playing in my mind. Not only is it beautiful, it's just aurally orgasmic, LOL. Exceptional refinement to bass, details, spatial, etc. I thought the Socrates was my summit, but the Aeneid just raised the summit even further. If there was one cable for me, this is it. Outstanding, Sir! Going to spend the weekend staycation and burn in with Mk2 until a Legend EVO lands in my future.

Big shout out to @Andrew DiMarcangelo - "my iBasso and Eletech enabler" at Bloom for the ground shipping that arrived next day. Merci mon ami!


----------



## jwilliamhurst

Auricon said:


> This gorgeous No. #64 golden Greek epic just landed, bringing new musical poetry and meaning to my ears.
> 
> @Eric Chong this is truly an EPIC cable and experience. The packaging is exceptional and not over the top at all. Love the details and care that went into the packaging and design. I wasn't prepared for how gorgeous the Aeneid looked in person and the song "The look of Love" was playing in my mind. Not only is it beautiful, it's just aurally orgasmic, LOL. Exceptional refinement to bass, details, spatial, etc. I thought the Socrates was my summit, but the Aeneid just raised the summit even further. If there was one cable for me, this is it. Outstanding, Sir! Going to spend the weekend staycation and burn in with Mk2 until a Legend EVO lands in my future.
> 
> Big shout out to @Andrew DiMarcangelo - "my iBasso and Eletech enabler" at Bloom for the ground shipping that arrived next day. Merci mon ami!


One day I will own this cable also. Congrats! I just got my Iliad and I too am obsessed with it on my legend x


----------



## Kiats

@Jayden How goes the quest for your TOTL IEM?


----------



## Jayden

Kiats said:


> Kiats said:
> 
> 
> > @Jayden How goes the quest for your TOTL IEM?
> ...


----------



## Kiats

@Jayden Nice! The Fusang or the FS? Haha! All I did was to suggest you keep an open mind and try the UM Mason Fusang as well since it's available for demo in Singapore. Both very special IEMs at the end of the day.


----------



## Jayden

Kiats said:


> @Jayden Nice! The Fusang or the FS? Haha! All I did was to suggest you keep an open mind and try the UM Mason Fusang as well since it's available for demo in Singapore. Both very special IEMs at the end of the day.


Oh my bad, it’ll be the fusang. The FS doesn’t make much sense to me financially. I’ll be too overstretched. Thankfully you mentioned the fusang, i very nearly got the Traillii. Not that it’s anything bad but i much prefer fusang’s signature


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> Oh my bad, it’ll be the fusang. The FS doesn’t make much sense to me financially. I’ll be too overstretched. Thankfully you mentioned the fusang, i very nearly got the Traillii. Not that it’s anything bad but i much prefer fusang’s signature



Indeed. This leaves you with some spare. If you look at the the Fusang/FS thread, you will see that it goes very nicely with the Socrates and the Aeneid as well. So it is great that the Fusang suits you too.  Oh yes! Perhaps you may consider the Luxury & Precision W2 (if you want a dongle for convenience sometimes) - I understand that Jaben will be bringing in another batch since the last sold out before they even got to the store.


----------



## Kiats

After time away, it is great to be back on the lovely combination of FitEar EST and the Aeneid. Driven by the outstanding P6 Pro. Lovely way to start a Sunday morning.  Big shout out to @Eric Chong and team for the lush and rich sonics of the Aeneid!


----------



## Kiats

Blast from the past: some of us still have fond memories of when the Sony 1Z (and the 1A) were top dogs. They kept me company on many a long haul flight. Impeccable battery life. But the issue really became that the battery life came with a flip side - power output. But great chaps like Mr Walkman came forward with their own tweaked versions of the FW like Midnight and Dawn to keep the Sony DAPs still relevant today. 

Decided to take the Sony 1Z with a spin on a dreamy combination: the FitEar EST customs and the peerless Eletech Aeneid. Later I have to try out one of my gorgeous Project 8 cables out for a run out as well. I know @Eric Chong and team had spent much time developing the Aeneid. And it is worth the wait because it is impressive indeed! Kudos to the team!


----------



## Kiats

Now that @Eric Chong and the team at Eletech are gearing up for another special Project 8 month, I thought it was a good time to give the FitEar MH334SR a run out paired with the Fortitude 8. The soundstage is just so much bigger and denser, and this is something that vocal music lovers would love because the mids are much enhanced.


----------



## riverground

Kiats said:


> Blast from the past: some of us still have fond memories of when the Sony 1Z (and the 1A) were top dogs. They kept me company on many a long haul flight. Impeccable battery life. But the issue really became that the battery life came with a flip side - power output. But great chaps like Mr Walkman came forward with their own tweaked versions of the FW like Midnight and Dawn to keep the Sony DAPs still relevant today.
> 
> Decided to take the Sony 1Z with a spin on a dreamy combination: the FitEar EST customs and the peerless Eletech Aeneid. Later I have to try out one of my gorgeous Project 8 cables out for a run out as well. I know @Eric Chong and team had spent much time developing the Aeneid. And it is worth the wait because it is impressive indeed! Kudos to the team!


This is a dream setup for me lol


----------



## Kiats

Some nostalgia on the Sony 1Z with the FitEar 334SR and excellent Fortitude 8.  On a lazy Sunday evening before another manic week begins.


----------



## Kiats

Some more nostalgia as I work through installing v2 of the Mr Walkman custom FW and tweaking the settings. Just taking the Sony 1A for a spin. With the FitEar Titan which still makes my heart skip a beat. Paired with the Prudence 8. Another lovely offering by @Eric Chong and crew in their annual Project 8 limited run. You can understand why it is necessarily limited in each run by just looking at the intricacy of the braiding and the effort it likely takes.


----------



## 14christ

Will the Eletech Pentaconn Slider work with the Project 8 Fortitude?


----------



## Eric Chong

Auricon said:


> This gorgeous No. #64 golden Greek epic just landed, bringing new musical poetry and meaning to my ears.
> 
> @Eric Chong this is truly an EPIC cable and experience. The packaging is exceptional and not over the top at all. Love the details and care that went into the packaging and design. I wasn't prepared for how gorgeous the Aeneid looked in person and the song "The look of Love" was playing in my mind. Not only is it beautiful, it's just aurally orgasmic, LOL. Exceptional refinement to bass, details, spatial, etc. I thought the Socrates was my summit, but the Aeneid just raised the summit even further. If there was one cable for me, this is it. Outstanding, Sir! Going to spend the weekend staycation and burn in with Mk2 until a Legend EVO lands in my future.
> 
> Big shout out to @Andrew DiMarcangelo - "my iBasso and Eletech enabler" at Bloom for the ground shipping that arrived next day. Merci mon ami!


Nice photos! Glad you're enjoying the Aeneid. You're quite right there on "Experience". With the Aeneid we wanted our friends and customers to truly enjoy the unboxing process and immerse themselves in the product story layer-by-layer as they unbox the package. 

Ooo! I'll be interested to hear the pairing between Aeneid and EE Evo when you get your hands on them 

PS: You can remove the plastic protection film on the splitter and plug if you would like. We had them on so it doesn't scratch during shipping.


Kiats said:


> Sony 1Z (and the 1A) were top dogs. They kept me company on many a long haul flight





Kiats said:


> the effort it likely takes


Oh yes, I remember the Sony days and flying with it. Never had a smooth process crossing the security checks. Always had to explained why I was carrying a "Black box" that the scanner isn't able to pull up. 

Meanwhile yes, "Project 8" has always been a special yet stressful month for the team. This year hopefully more special than stressful 



14christ said:


> Will the Eletech Pentaconn Slider work with the Project 8 Fortitude?



While the Slider will fit, it'll be rather tight. I do not recommend it.


----------



## Craftsman1511

@Eric Chong , since there are talks of Project 8 coming back.. a suggestion if i may - would you consider bringing us project 8 of the powerhouses? Socrates , Plato , Iliad , Aeneid. I'll be super interested if you ever do any of these.


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> @Eric Chong , since there are talks of Project 8 coming back.. a suggestion if i may - would you consider bringing us project 8 of the powerhouses? Socrates , Plato , Iliad , Aeneid. I'll be super interested if you ever do any of these.


Thats a big ask, with many R&D and other factors involved  We’ll try our best! But you’re right it could be an interesting project to work on


----------



## Kiats

Some early morning quiet time with music. Sony 1A with the Midnight v2.0 FW. The FitEar DC paired with the Iliad. The DC is impressively difficult to drive because there are 2 DDs and EST drivers. As difficult as some headphones but very rewarding when you have the source to drive it. The Iliad brings out the best in the DC.


----------



## Kiats (Sep 15, 2021)

Kiats said:


> Indeed. This leaves you with some spare. If you look at the the Fusang/FS thread, you will see that it goes very nicely with the Socrates and the Aeneid as well. So it is great that the Fusang suits you too.  Oh yes! Perhaps you may consider the Luxury & Precision W2 (if you want a dongle for convenience sometimes) - I understand that Jaben will be bringing in another batch since the last sold out before they even got to the store.


@Jayden BTW, Jaben SG already has the luxury & precision W2 dongle on its website. And there is currently a code where you get the leather cover free with the purchase.


----------



## Jayden

Kiats said:


> @Jayden BTW, Jaben SG already has the luxury & precision W2 dongle on its website. And there is currently a code where you get the leather cover free with the purchase.


Right! I find Iliad does pairs very well with Estats IEMs with the dynamic and lush signature that it brings. Unfortunately, both Iliad and my Elysium is going away to a friend to fund my Fusang xD


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> Right! I find Iliad does pairs very well with Estats IEMs with the dynamic and lush signature that it brings. Unfortunately, both Iliad and my Elysium is going away to a friend to fund my Fusang xD



Ah. The Fusang will be worth it.


----------



## Kiats

Long rough day in the office. Nothing lifts the spirits quite like my favourite pair of customs, the mighty FitEar DC. As difficult to coax and drive as a pair of full headphones. But wonderful paired with the Iliad and the supreme purist DAP, the LP6, Amazing that it is only on low gain. Love how the DC and Iliad work with the LP6 for the soundstage to open up and deepen, while the vocals are still intimate and moving because of the excellent implementation of the EST drivers. Sonic bliss.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Long rough day in the office. Nothing lifts the spirits quite like my favourite pair of customs, the mighty FitEar DC. As difficult to coax and drive as a pair of full headphones. But wonderful paired with the Iliad and the supreme purist DAP, the LP6, Amazing that it is only on low gain. Love how the DC and Iliad work with the LP6 for the soundstage to open up and deepen, while the vocals are still intimate and moving because of the excellent implementation of the EST drivers. Sonic bliss.


Wonder when they will do a Ti version of the DC

And hoping in my heart they decide to revive the 435 in due course =x


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Wonder when they will do a Ti version of the DC
> 
> And hoping in my heart they decide to revive the 435 in due course =x


Heheh! Next time I see Suyama San, I will suggest a legacy collection. Perhaps the 435 in titanium. 

Will be nice when there is a custom Ti version. My name is already top on the list at Jaben. Heheh


----------



## riverground

Eric Chong said:


> Wonder when they will do a Ti version of the DC
> 
> And hoping in my heart they decide to revive the 435 in due course =x


Jaben HK actually has what is pretty much a DC Ti in universal form.

It has the gorgeous K2Craft Titanium faceplates and it comes with the Creator Clarity Special Edition Copper cable.

But that price tho…


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Perhaps the 435 in titanium.


That'll absolutely top my "wants" list, borderlining "Needs" lol



riverground said:


> But that price tho


Oh man...is this pricing the norm moving forward?..


----------



## riverground

Eric Chong said:


> Oh man...is this pricing the norm moving forward?..


I for sure hope not lol

CREATOR pretty much bumped up the price of what a normal DC Ti would be.

This is more like a collaboration between CREATOR and FitEar with those faceplates from K2Craft.

So I'm hoping for the DC Ti custom instead. That would be much cheaper I believe. 
If I remember correctly the Titan Uni was also quite a bit more expensive than the custom and it also came with a CREATOR cable.


----------



## Kiats

riverground said:


> I for sure hope not lol
> 
> CREATOR pretty much bumped up the price of what a normal DC Ti would be.
> 
> ...


Indeed. My name is first on the imaginary list for DC Ti customs. If and when it comes to SG.


----------



## Kiats

Driving the FitEar DC/Iliad with the Dethonray Honey H1 DAC/amp. It is actually a powerful little dac/amp. I think only for the DC do i have to resort to high gain. But it reaps nice rewards. And of course the Iliad is my favourite pairing with the DC. Sneaking in some lunchtime music.


----------



## Eric Chong

riverground said:


> I for sure hope not lol
> 
> CREATOR pretty much bumped up the price of what a normal DC Ti would be.
> 
> ...


To be fair the K2Craft faceplates are really expensive. Although i would hate to see such prices from Fitear 


Kiats said:


> Indeed. My name is first on the imaginary list for DC Ti customs. If and when it comes to SG.


Heheh hopefully Suyama san doesn't forget the SG crowd!


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> To be fair the *K2Craft* faceplates are really expensive. Although i would hate to see such prices from Fitear
> ...


Kazuhiro san is a jewelry master!


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> Kazuhiro san is a jewelry master!


Indeed, a nice character as well. IIRC prior to k2crafts he was in the jewellery & ornaments industry


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> Indeed, a nice character as well. IIRC prior to k2crafts he was in the jewellery & ornaments industry



I know we are way off topic , but on topic of K2Crafts and Kazuhiro Oya san work, I remember this Dita jewelery pendant he made for Shirley, people still talk about it! 





OK, back on topic of Eletech cables


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> I know we are way off topic , but on topic of K2Crafts and Kazuhiro Oya san work, I remember this Dita jewelery pendant he made for Shirley, people still talk about it!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, back on topic of Eletech cables


Nothing’s off topic here lol. I would hate it if everything is just Eletech cables chat.

And oof! That’s a nice pendant. I’ll ask him for a Eletech one lol. Perhaps a y-Split design? Lol


----------



## riverground

Eric Chong said:


> Nothing’s off topic here lol. I would hate it if everything is just Eletech cables chat.
> 
> And oof! That’s a nice pendant. I’ll ask him for a Eletech one lol. *Perhaps a y-Split design?* Lol


Oh my… 👀


----------



## Auricon

Eric Chong said:


> PS: You can remove the plastic protection film on the splitter and plug if you would like. We had them on so it doesn't scratch during shipping.


Ha ha ja ja, I was going to eventually remove the PPF when new IEM arrived and keeping this gorgeous cable pristine until then


----------



## Eric Chong

Auricon said:


> Ha ha ja ja, I was going to eventually remove the PPF when new IEM arrived and keeping this gorgeous cable pristine until then


Heheh, a bit of caution though. In the meantime try to not exposure it to too much heat. I've had feedbacks that when under alot of heat the glue on the sticky side of the PPF may become rather sticky when removing the film


----------



## NYanakiev

Aeneid arriving Monday. I cannot wait!


----------



## Eric Chong

NYanakiev said:


> Aeneid arriving Monday. I cannot wait!


Woohoo! Im psyched for the pairing impressions


----------



## 14christ (Sep 18, 2021)

Got my Fortitude 8. Loving it so far. Better detail retrieval and an overall tighter signature.


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> Got my Fortitude 8. Loving it so far. Better detail retrieval and an overall tighter signature.


Good pairing with the Mest II then? I hear the bigger challenge with that IEM are the ear tips?


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Good pairing with the Mest II then? I hear the bigger challenge with that IEM are the ear tips?


Absolutely. It's tough finding the right tips but I believe I have found 3 that work for me. 

1. CP 155 Medium for more laid back listening. More midrange less detail retrieval. 
2. SednaEarFit Short Light Medium for better subbass control and larger soundstage.
3. Type E Medium for better detail retrieval and an overall tighter sound signature. 

So basically these three tips cover my entire music library. If I'm listening to EDM it's the Type E. Acoustic it's the Sedna's and the CP155 if it's rock. It works for me. 

There is an all rounder that does everything good but nothing great imo the Kbear 07's so sometimes I put them on when I'm looking for new music for my library.


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> Absolutely. It's tough finding the right tips but I believe I have found 3 that work for me.
> 
> 1. CP 155 Medium for more laid back listening. More midrange less detail retrieval.
> 2. SednaEarFit Short Light Medium for better subbass control and larger soundstage.
> ...


Thanks for your tips! I will find time to demo the Mest II when the demo unit at Jaben SG comes back. I might then go for customs so that I don’t have to worry about ear tips.


----------



## Kiats

Sunday has started literally with a bang here. Heavy downpour interspersed with thunder and lightning. 

Just settling down to some music with the FitEar DC paired with the Iliad. And of course the impressively powerful yet refined LP6. The Iliad and the LP6 bring out the best of the DC: the depth and width of soundstage and balanced vocals.


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Sunday has started literally with a bang here. Heavy downpour interspersed with thunder and lightning.
> 
> Just settling down to some music with the FitEar DC paired with the Iliad. And of course the impressively powerful yet refined LP6. The Iliad and the LP6 bring out the best of the DC: the depth and width of soundstage and balanced vocals.


Gorgeous setup. Such a classy look. 👍


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Sunday has started literally with a bang here. Heavy downpour interspersed with thunder and lightning.
> 
> Just settling down to some music with the FitEar DC paired with the Iliad. And of course the impressively powerful yet refined LP6. The Iliad and the LP6 bring out the best of the DC: the depth and width of soundstage and balanced vocals.


Also, that Iliad is what I've got my eyes on. Sooner than later I'll snatch one up. Hopefully someone will post one up on the forums in the next couple of weeks. I absolutely love the look of that cable. That and the Socrates I'd like to add to my rotation.


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> Also, that Iliad is what I've got my eyes on. Sooner than later I'll snatch one up. Hopefully someone will post one up on the forums in the next couple of weeks. I absolutely love the look of that cable. That and the Socrates I'd like to add to my rotation.


Yes it is a gorgeous cable. If I recall correctly, the Iliad and Plato were my first cables that I picked up from @Eric Chong early last year just as we were entering a period of darkness and I had more time to listen to my music. Have not looked back since then. I have since added the entire line up. And absolutely no regrets!

Oh yes! The Socrates is a wonderful cable. Very impressive because it marries the best you can find in copper cables without any of the pitfalls. It will be worth the wait!


----------



## Kiats

The Prudence 8 also brings great balance: between the warmth and organic nature of copper and the tautness and pristineness of silver. Unlike other SPC cables I have tried previously, there is no harshness or glare. 

Loves what it brings to the FitEar Titans. Fullness to the mids and vocals while retaining the wonderful treble extension and maintaining the tautness of the bass.


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> The Prudence 8 also brings great balance: between the warmth and organic nature of copper and the tautness and pristineness of silver. Unlike other SPC cables I have tried previously, there is no harshness or glare.
> 
> Loves what it brings to the FitEar Titans. Fullness to the mids and vocals while retaining the wonderful treble extension and maintaining the tautness of the bass.


I wasn't aware that the Prudence was SPC. I thought it was silver. That's what I get for thinking. 😂 

I'm trying to stay away from pure silver though. For some reason I'm very sensitive to the slightest bit of sibilance. 

I'm hoping that gold plated silver treats my ears better. Wonder if anyone's ever tried gold plated copper?


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> I wasn't aware that the Prudence was SPC. I thought it was silver. That's what I get for thinking. 😂
> 
> I'm trying to stay away from pure silver though. For some reason I'm very sensitive to the slightest bit of sibilance.
> 
> I'm hoping that gold plated silver treats my ears better. Wonder if anyone's ever tried gold plated copper?


Hmm... if the silver being used is the best quality and it is treated properly, pure silver has its use case. The Plato doesn't have that sibilance except a hint of it before it burns in. But once done, it brings great pristine sonics that is very transparent.
Not sure if I have seen gold plated copper. Perhaps something that @Eric Chong might know more about?


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Hmm... if the silver being used is the best quality and it is treated properly, pure silver has its use case. The Plato doesn't have that sibilance except a hint of it before it burns in. But once done, it brings great pristine sonics that is very transparent.
> Not sure if I have seen gold plated copper. Perhaps something that @Eric Chong might know more about?


Well the only silver cables I have tried are cheaper cables and the Blanche. The Blanche was a good cable but too bright for me. 

That's interesting to know about the burn in. I'm just scared I guess to invest in a silver cable based on my past experiences. 

But your saying quality materials does make sense. It would seem the impurities in the metal would cause sibilance or harshness. It's like a type of distortion and the more pure metals shouldn't in theory have that. Yes I'm sure Eric has forgotten more than I'll ever know about cables. 😂


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> Well the only silver cables I have tried are cheaper cables and the Blanche. The Blanche was a good cable but too bright for me.
> 
> That's interesting to know about the burn in. I'm just scared I guess to invest in a silver cable based on my past experiences.
> 
> But your saying quality materials does make sense. It would seem the impurities in the metal would cause sibilance or harshness. It's like a type of distortion and the more pure metals shouldn't in theory have that. Yes I'm sure Eric has forgotten more than I'll ever know about cables. 😂



Indeed. Some makers make their silver cables just to be brighter because of the use case. So it all depends on what the cable maker is trying to achieve. 

Try @Eric Chong ’s SPC first and see how comfortable you feel about how he and his team work with silver. One step at a time.


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Indeed. Some makers make their silver cables just to be brighter because of the use case. So it all depends on what the cable maker is trying to achieve.
> 
> Try @Eric Chong ’s SPC first and see how comfortable you feel about how he and his team work with silver. One step at a time.


That's a good rec. Thanks


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> That's a good rec. Thanks



No worries @14christ . Perhaps you may want to try getting the Project 8 Prudence. I love mine and the density of sound it brings with it. Great richness.


----------



## Layman1

Kiats said:


> Hmm... if the silver being used is the best quality and it is treated properly, pure silver has its use case. The Plato doesn't have that sibilance except a hint of it before it burns in. But once done, it brings great pristine sonics that is very transparent.
> Not sure if I have seen gold plated copper. Perhaps something that @Eric Chong might know more about?


I think the Effect Audio Lionheart used gold plated copper and SPC.
And their new EVO cables too.
I'm sure there's other cables out there that have used it (possibly Plussound or someone?), but I can't think of them off the top of my head 
I'm sure @Eric Chong will have some interesting thoughts on the combination


----------



## Kiats

Thought I’d share the photo I had posted on the FitEar thread: the Socrates (with such a gorgeous leather case): the venerable FitEar MH334 with the Socrates. Brings out the best in the lush vocals in the MH334. Still love it after all these years.


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Thought I’d share the photo I had posted on the FitEar thread: the Socrates (with such a gorgeous leather case): the venerable FitEar MH334 with the Socrates. Brings out the best in the lush vocals in the MH334. Still love it after all these years.


Oh yeah! I'm such a sucker for that leather case. It's the other 50% of the reason I want the Socrates. 😁


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> Oh yeah! I'm such a sucker for that leather case. It's the other 50% of the reason I want the Socrates. 😁


Haha! I don’t blame you!!! It is such a GORGEOUS case! I was telling @Eric Chong that Eletech should have cable accessories section, like these.


----------



## 14christ (Sep 19, 2021)

Kiats said:


> Haha! I don’t blame you!!! It is such a GORGEOUS case! I was telling @Eric Chong that Eletech should have cable accessories section, like these.


Brother, I couldn't agree more. I've had a tough time finding a good quality leather case that I like.

The UM Dignis case is an excellently engineered case but the color of it isn't something I'm willing to take with me to work. To me, it just looks a bit childish.

The Socrates case is perfect! It looks like something an adult would carry. Also it looks like something that will last. From the quality of the leather to the oversized, beefy zipper system. I think it would look great attached to my leather laptop bag.


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> Brother, I couldn't agree more. I've had a tough time finding a good quality leather case that I like.
> 
> The UM Dignis case is an excellently engineered case but the color of it isn't something I'm willing to take with me to work. To me, it just looks a bit childish.
> 
> The Socrates case is perfect! It looks like something an adult would carry. Also it looks like something that will last. From the quality of the leather to the oversized, beefy zipper system. I think it would look great attached to my leather laptop bag.


And it's the sort of leather and finishing that will age well and show great character.


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> And it's the sort of leather and finishing that will age well and show great character.


Exactly. The same type of leather my laptop bag is made of. It's almost 20 years old and gets better looking over time.


----------



## Eric Chong

Sorry I've been decompressing over the weekend~ Just came back to Head-Fi ~




14christ said:


> Got my Fortitude 8. Loving it so far. Better detail retrieval and an overall tighter signature.


Very nice! Glad you liked out Project 8 - Fortitude. I remember how devastating it was the last round we launched the Project 8. Every single piece takes an extremely longer time to braid and the team was pretty burnt out during the Project 8 campaign..

It's great to see that the 8s were well loved around the world 



14christ said:


> gold plated copper?



Interesting that you guys should mention Gold Plated Copper. It's a material that is incredibly difficult to work with in tuning. By itself, the GPC no matter what configuration you go with, it has an inherent mid bloom and bloatedness. Very, very dark sounding and too thick to properly bring out any details. The only way to work with GPC thus far has been to mix it with other materials, preferable of a brighter nature - (SPC , Pure Silver) or even GPS that is configured to be rather clean & detailed oriented. 

That's actually very interesting to explore, a GPS / GPC hybrid config cable


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Sorry I've been decompressing over the weekend~ Just came back to Head-Fi ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh.. now that you mention it, I recall that someone came up with a gold plated copper cable to try to compete with a GPS cable you will remember fondly. I have it somewhere in my stash of cables... And it was pretty sluggish...


----------



## NYanakiev

Kiats said:


> Yes it is a gorgeous cable. If I recall correctly, the Iliad and Plato were my first cables that I picked up from @Eric Chong early last year just as we were entering a period of darkness and I had more time to listen to my music. Have not looked back since then. I have since added the entire line up. And absolutely no regrets!
> 
> Oh yes! The Socrates is a wonderful cable. Very impressive because it marries the best you can find in copper cables without any of the pitfalls. It will be worth the wait!


I had an Iliad and very much regret selling it. Best looking cable I have seen and it worked a treat with my Thummim. 
I shall see later today if Aeneid tops that. However, I would also love to have it in my collection once again.


----------



## NYanakiev (Sep 20, 2021)

I didn't consider it possible but Iliad has been bested for build quality. The case is stunning too.


----------



## Kiats

NYanakiev said:


> I didn't consider it possible but Iliad has been bested for build quality. The case is stunning too.


Yes. It is gorgeous, isn’t it? Not surprising that it bests the Iliad for looks etc. I always thought the Iliad very much reflected the Spartans: simple but elegant; effective and efficient. But yet so beautiful in its understated way.


----------



## NYanakiev (Sep 20, 2021)

Loving Aeneid thus far, feels like a more refined version of Iliad in both look and sound.
Naturally, the most important piece here is sound- I have been using Aeneid with my SP2000 Vegas Gold and the Obravo Ra 21-C-Cu.

The reason I sold Iliad is that it wasn't as well suited for music like jazz/folk due to the way it coloured sound. I got that impression with both Thummim and Ra.

Even though it is still very early days, Aeneid seems to have that same excellent soundstage extension with none of the perceived negatives of Iliad.
Kudos to @Eric Chong and team for yet another unique release!


----------



## 14christ

Figured I would post this here as well...

I'm looking to purchase an Eletech Project 8 Prudence. If you have one your willing to part with I would love to give the Eletech SPC a shot. Thanks.


----------



## Eric Chong

NYanakiev said:


> Loving Aeneid thus far, feels like a more refined version of Iliad in both look and sound.
> Naturally, the most important piece here is sound- I have been using Aeneid with my SP2000 Vegas Gold and the Obravo Ra 21-C-Cu.
> 
> The reason I sold Iliad is that it wasn't as well suited for music like jazz/folk due to the way it coloured sound. I got that impression with both Thummim and Ra.
> ...


The Aeneid does perform quite differently from the Iliad, going for a cleaner, airier and more effortless sound signature while the iliad colors quite deeply with dynamism and highs extensions. Glad you loved it! 



14christ said:


> Figured I would post this here as well...
> 
> I'm looking to purchase an Eletech Project 8 Prudence. If you have one your willing to part with I would love to give the Eletech SPC a shot. Thanks.


If you're able to wait for a little while more, the Project 8 is making it way back soon


----------



## Auricon (Sep 22, 2021)

Special delivery from Eletech arrived today. The LE Stratus grey companion leather case is absolutely gorgeous with matte texture and suede interior. The Pentaconn x Eletech slide is identical to the one that comes with the Aeneid - with Socrates, the cable isn’t thick enough to maintain the slider position.

Socrates interconnect took some time but well worth the wait!

Thank you @Eric Chong


----------



## NYanakiev (Sep 21, 2021)

It was time to take out the big guns and listen to how Ra and Aeneid perform. 

Loving it!!


----------



## 14christ

I have to report on how impressed I am with the Fortitude 8. On the song by Pink Floyd "Mother" when the acoustic guitar really kicks in there is so much weight and realism to the notes. After going back and forth with Copper M2, and several other cables it's absolutely on another level. Such smooth, weighted, and beautiful music comes across this cable. Hard for me to imagine the Iliad. 😂


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> I have to report on how impressed I am with the Fortitude 8. On the song by Pink Floyd "Mother" when the acoustic guitar really kicks in there is so much weight and realism to the notes. After going back and forth with Copper M2, and several other cables it's absolutely on another level. Such smooth, weighted, and beautiful music comes across this cable. Hard for me to imagine the Iliad. 😂


Very nice! Yes, @Eric Chong and team do great work and do elevate the humble copper cable.


----------



## 14christ

Absolutely. Such a beautiful, elegant, soft, smooth presentation of the music. Just a class act all the way around. From both an aesthetic and functional perspective. I am impressed. 👍


----------



## Eric Chong

Auricon said:


> Special delivery from Eletech arrived today. The LE Stratus grey companion leather case is absolutely gorgeous with matte texture and suede interior. The Pentaconn x Eletech slide is the identical slider that comes with Aeneid - using with Socrates, the cable isn’t thick enough to maintain the slider position.
> 
> Socrates interconnect took some time but well worth the wait!
> 
> Thank you @Eric Chong


Sorry for the long wait!  We're glad that you're enjoying the Eletechs immensely! Grateful for the support fam!



NYanakiev said:


> It was time to take out the big guns and listen to how Ra and Aeneid perform.
> 
> Loving it!!


Woo~! Eletech or not, the Chord Dave on IEMs will be impressive! 



14christ said:


> I have to report on how impressed I am with the Fortitude 8. On the song by Pink Floyd "Mother" when the acoustic guitar really kicks in there is so much weight and realism to the notes. After going back and forth with Copper M2, and several other cables it's absolutely on another level. Such smooth, weighted, and beautiful music comes across this cable. Hard for me to imagine the Iliad. 😂


I would imagine with your sound preference you'll love the Socrates & Iliad. Aeneid is probably not your cup of tea. Both the Socrates and Iliad adds weight and lushness while increasing the details and airiness of the presentation. What differs is the texture that they bring out  Meanwhile, enjoy the Fortitude 8!


----------



## Kiats

Been a while since I’ve been on Roon. Pulled out the SP2000Cu and plugged in the MH334SR with the wonderful Eletech Fortitude 8.


----------



## Sabre2

Kiats said:


> Been a while since I’ve been on Roon. Pulled out the SP2000Cu and plugged in the MH334SR with the wonderful Eletech Fortitude 8.


Nice setup Kiats, the cable look hugh


----------



## Kiats

Sabre2 said:


> Nice setup Kiats, the cable look hugh


Thanks Thomas! Haha! That’s because it is 8 wire.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

first post here, got a prudence 8 from @mvvRAZ , terrific cable, what a serious introduction to the eletech line up haha, makes me wonder how the plato and iliad sound in comparison.

first SPC cable i feel like actually gets best of both worlds of copper and silver without butchering the mids


----------



## omegaorgun

Those connectors are real fancy, cables look amazing. Has anyone ever requested a longer 1.6m vs 1.2 with 1/4" for desktop use?


----------



## KickAssChewGum

justsomesonyfan said:


> first post here, got a prudence 8 from @mvvRAZ , terrific cable, what a serious introduction to the eletech line up haha, makes me wonder how the plato and iliad sound in comparison.
> 
> first SPC cable i feel like actually gets best of both worlds of copper and silver without butchering the mids


As someone who has many, many cables (see my signature), I can tell you that the Plato and Iliad are two of the very best cables available on the market today.


----------



## 14christ

Imagine if Eric got his hands on some metamaterials and made a cable. 😂 Maybe in another 20 or so years. 👍 Hey we can atleast hope.


----------



## Eric Chong

justsomesonyfan said:


> first post here, got a prudence 8 from @mvvRAZ , terrific cable, what a serious introduction to the eletech line up haha, makes me wonder how the plato and iliad sound in comparison.
> 
> first SPC cable i feel like actually gets best of both worlds of copper and silver without butchering the mids


Happy to hear that you're enjoying the Prudence 8. The Prudence in Project 8 form does have a very strong mid presence while having the highs pretty extended. The Plato though, is a much cleaner presentation and neutral, it enhances the inherent signature of the IEM. Iliad on the other hand is well textured and colored to be more dynamic and lush sounding. 

I've just replied your PM, happy to send you the comparison stats chart we made.



omegaorgun said:


> Those connectors are real fancy, cables look amazing. Has anyone ever requested a longer 1.6m vs 1.2 with 1/4" for desktop use?


Yes, we do have requests for customised length. Send us a pm or email 



14christ said:


> Imagine if Eric got his hands on some metamaterials and made a cable. 😂 Maybe in another 20 or so years. 👍 Hey we can atleast hope.


Oof! I can imagine the sunken cost on R&D, we're always on the lookout for interesting materials and fully test out it's nature and sound signature. Some projects just didn't turn out well. 

We had been playing around with Gold plated Copper and Palladium Plated Copper previously, didn't really like the sound changes it brought to the table..


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

I recently paired the Aeneid with Softears Cerberus CIEM. Fantastic experience.


----------



## Eric Chong

Virtu Fortuna said:


> I recently paired the Aeneid with Softears Cerberus CIEM. Fantastic experience.



Been seeing more of the Softears these days. As I understand, its the "premium" arm of MoonDrop?


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

Eric Chong said:


> Been seeing more of the Softears these days. As I understand, its the "premium" arm of MoonDrop?


Yup. Review soon btw


----------



## justsomesonyfan

prudence 8 w/DIY amt/dd iem, pairing is out of this world, i think it's the first time i'm hearing an iem and can genuinely say that it has 3d holographic imaging (had solaris se/mest/z1r in the past).

the more i listen the more i fall inlove.

wondering tho, which cable is the most 3d out of the line up?


----------



## 14christ

justsomesonyfan said:


> prudence 8 w/DIY amt/dd iem, pairing is out of this world, i think it's the first time i'm hearing an iem and can genuinely say that it has 3d holographic imaging (had solaris se/mest/z1r in the past).
> 
> the more i listen the more i fall inlove.
> 
> wondering tho, which cable is the most 3d out of the line up?


Haha try the song by Chicago "Hard to say goodbye"


----------



## Kiats

Chilling on a Saturday afternoon, whilst waiting for beef steaks to be sous vide cooked, with the Sony Z1Rs paired with the peerless Eletech Plato and powered by the impressive LP6. This Plato, @Eric Chong will recall, was one of the first cables I had ordered from Eletech because prior to my incessant business travel grinding to a halt I had no time to really think about tinkering with my audio gear. The rest is history. I think I have all of the wonderful and insightful cables Eletech has to offer.


----------



## Deezel177

Kiats said:


> Chilling on a Saturday afternoon, whilst waiting for beef steaks to be sous vide cooked, with the Sony Z1Rs paired with the peerless Eletech Plato and powered by the impressive LP6. This Plato, @Eric Chong will recall, was one of the first cables I had ordered from Eletech because prior to my incessant business travel grinding to a halt I had no time to really think about tinkering with my audio gear. The rest is history. I think I have all of the wonderful and insightful cables Eletech has to offer.


Sous vide is the future. 🙌


----------



## Kiats

After the sliver combo, now to go all black with the Socrates and the Final Shichiku Kangen. Gorgeous in looks, even more so sonically.


----------



## Sabre2

Kiats said:


> After the sliver combo, now to go all black with the Socrates and the Final Shichiku Kangen. Gorgeous in looks, even more so sonically.


@Kiats busy cable rolling on a weekend. Looks like Kiats can open a cable shop


----------



## metaljem77

Sabre2 said:


> @Kiats busy cable rolling on a weekend. Looks like Kiats can open a cable shop


Not just cable shop, a mini audio shop lol


----------



## Kiats

Oi! Not at all la @Sabre2 @metaljem77. It’s only weekends that I have uninterrupted time with my music.


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Not just cable shop, a mini audio shop lol


+1 to that! @Kiats can partner up with @bigbeans , between them it’s a full fledged audio store demo collections 😂


----------



## justsomesonyfan

hoping for project 8 or 6 socrates this year


----------



## Kiats

Some Sunday morning listening with on the FitEar EST and the peerless Eletech Aeneid. Driven by the LP6.


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Some Sunday morning listening with on the FitEar EST and the peerless Eletech Aeneid. Driven by the LP6.


Sunday morning? You must be far east cause the sun just went down here on Saturday. 😁


----------



## Kiats (Sep 25, 2021)

14christ said:


> Sunday morning? You must be far east cause the sun just went down here on Saturday. 😁



Hahah! I am in Singapore. The little red dot on the map just above the Equator.

The one good thing being here is I am near @Eric Chong and the Eletech crew. That’s why I am able to contribute to their R&D work once a while.


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Hahah! I am in Singapore. The little red dot on the map just above the Equator.
> 
> The one good thing being here is I am near @Eric Chong and the Eletech crew. That’s why I am able to contribute to their R&D work once a while.


Must be nice! 😉


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> Must be nice! 😉



Absolutely! Blessed. No need to wait to watch the tracking of any parcel over a few days. Heheh! Though I must find time to pop by and see the team. Assuming @Eric Chong doesn’t think I will be a bad influence. 😆


----------



## Kiats

Enjoying some cool music during a muggy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Kiats

Taking the FitEar Titan and Eletech Prudence 8 for a spin with the P6Pro. Love the synergy!


----------



## Eric Chong

Just leaving this here


----------



## bigbeans

Pack it up boys, it's a Hong Kong exclusive


----------



## Eric Chong

bigbeans said:


> Pack it up boys, it's a Hong Kong exclusive


HAHA! Shall it be? 

*For clarifications, it's not an HK Exclusive hahaha


----------



## Auricon (Sep 27, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> Just leaving this here


Dreaming of “8”s tonight!


----------



## noplsestar

Eric Chong said:


> Just leaving this here


It’s a new Eletech smartphone!!! 

Joke aside, I am looking forward to that presentation!


----------



## jwilliamhurst

Eric Chong said:


> Just leaving this here


*8 *Very exciting! *8*


----------



## Eric Chong

noplsestar said:


> It’s a new Eletech smartphone!!!
> 
> Joke aside, I am looking forward to that presentation!


Ephone launch indeed. Supports DSD with R2R DAC chips. User changeable op-amp modules. Wouldn't that be fun ?


----------



## Eric Chong

In case you guys missed the Canjam Socal over the weekend, I hear that the show was LIT! Glad to see such activities levels again! 

Huge shoutout to @Andrew DiMarcangelo & @stephenkostas from Bloom Audio for repping us!


----------



## NovaFlyer (Sep 27, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> In case you guys missed the Canjam Socal over the weekend, I hear that the show was LIT! Glad to see such activities levels again!
> 
> Huge shoutout to @Andrew DiMarcangelo & @stephenkostas from Bloom Audio for repping us!


The Bloom Audio team was great to interact with from a customer perspective.

@Eric Chong  You were missed from this CanJam, hopefully you can make the next one in New York


----------



## Sifo

I miss CanJam, my biggest regret was not spending more time at the Eletech table during the last one I attended (just cuz I wasn't in the market for cables at the time). Can't wait to see what's new


----------



## Eric Chong

NovaFlyer said:


> The Bloom Audio team was great to interact with from a customer perspective.
> 
> @Eric Chong  You were missed from this CanJam, hopefully you can make the next one in New York


Indeed, they are awesome people! 

Ah yes, regretfully i gotta miss this Canjams. There's still hope for NYC! Dinner and drinks. Eletech's booth usually stocked like a mini bar so... 


Sifo said:


> I miss CanJam, my biggest regret was not spending more time at the Eletech table during the last one I attended (just cuz I wasn't in the market for cables at the time). Can't wait to see what's new


No worries man, can always hang out in another show


----------



## KaiserTK

I had a lot of fun trying out Eletech cables for the first time at the Bloom Audio table. Unfortunately no Eric to talk to like in 2019 when he was with EA, but the guys at Bloom Audio were really helpful and nice.

My favorite was the Illiad, really brought out the holographic imaging and extension to both ends improved as well. Detailed but not fatiguing. Aeneid was a close second, but only due to my preference for a slightly smoother/warmer sound, but both were excellent with overall balancing of detail and naturalness. I didn’t like the Plato very much, but Socrates was my third favorite.

Also I have an unopened MMCX/2.5mm Socrates cable, but if there’s someone that would like to swap with me the 2pin/4.4mm Socrates, I’d appreciate it.


----------



## Eric Chong

KaiserTK said:


> I had a lot of fun trying out Eletech cables for the first time at the Bloom Audio table. Unfortunately no Eric to talk to like in 2019 when he was with EA, but the guys at Bloom Audio were really helpful and nice.
> 
> My favorite was the Illiad, really brought out the holographic imaging and extension to both ends improved as well. Detailed but not fatiguing. Aeneid was a close second, but only due to my preference for a slightly smoother/warmer sound, but both were excellent with overall balancing of detail and naturalness. I didn’t like the Plato very much, but Socrates was my third favorite.
> 
> Also I have an unopened MMCX/2.5mm Socrates cable, but if there’s someone that would like to swap with me the 2pin/4.4mm Socrates, I’d appreciate it.



Glad you've had fun at the booth! So sorry that our team couldn't be there to hang out! 

I find that usually users of Iliad would not like Plato, Vice Versa~ They are both moving in opposite directions after all  

Sounds like you won the raffle for SoCal! Congrats!!

-Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

bigbeans said:


> Pack it up boys, it's a Hong Kong exclusive


HAHA gave me a proper chuckle


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

Eric Chong said:


> In case you guys missed the Canjam Socal over the weekend, I hear that the show was LIT! Glad to see such activities levels again!
> 
> Huge shoutout to @Andrew DiMarcangelo & @stephenkostas from Bloom Audio for repping us!


Much love, bro. Hope you’re able to make it to New York. If so, I want our tables next to each other!


----------



## Eric Chong

Andrew DiMarcangelo said:


> Much love, bro. Hope you’re able to make it to New York. If so, I want our tables next to each other!


Fingers crossed for NYC! If that happens def we’ll be beside each other


----------



## twister6 (Sep 28, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> Fingers crossed for NYC! If that happens def we’ll be beside each other



And I will bring some VE iems for you to check out  (and send Amin the picture)


----------



## NickL33

Its here!

After months of going back and forth with Kei, Sony Kimber and Plato. I felt Plato is a amazing cable but lack bit fun and warmth that Kei able to convey. Kimber is a very good match but it pull the mids abit too far to my liking.Hence I decide to get Socrates.

Early impression with DX312:

*Highs*-
*Socrates*: It tame the near piecing high and make buttery smooth. It also slows down the high and give a more analog like decay. Resolution is same as Kei and solve the zinny and near harsh high. 
*Plato*: Best cable to take advantage of A8000 blazing Beryllium driver speed. It packs loads of energy and able to dissect all. Also add tons of air and extension. But at the same time it smooth out the 7k peak that render it more plasent listening experience compare to Kei


*Mids*-
*Socrates*: Resolution is much better the Kei but no where near Plato. Socrates place the vocal slight more forward. It also takes the vocal warmth and emotion of Kei and 1up. Lower mids also get a bump in body and weight in which it helps with male vocal. It also have a good sense of micro dynamic where I can feel the instrument more engaging.
*Plato*: It wins by miles when it comes to female vocal. It can render the vocal almost ethereal, every breath and lip smack is there it shows! Male vocal is ok it can feels abit lean, also the instrument like guitar can feel lacking when compare to Socrates.

*Bass*-
*Socrates*: Resolution is better then Plato in this regards. It takes on a more warmth approach and an analog texture. Mid bass has also more impact making over all presentation more engaging.
*Plato*: Overall presentation is more lean and sub base rumble is still strong but mid bass on the leaner side. It can come across on certain track bit too anemic on certain track. 

*Soundstage-*
*Socrates*: It has a taller and deeper when compare to Plato but it is not as wide.Overall stage feels more oval 
*Plato*: It is very wide but the it lacks abit on the height and depth. Overall stage feels more elliptical

*Conclusion:*
 Each to its own, I felt that Socrates is more engaging then Kei with much better mids and bass without the highs and kept the transparency without veil. Overall presentation it makes the music more fun partly due to bump in the mid bass and lower mid makes A8000 more all rounder.
 Plato on other hand it takes Kei Transperentcy and further enhance by adding more air and ethereal female vocal rendering is an experience not to be miss. However this leads to a more limited


----------



## 14christ (Sep 28, 2021)

NickL33 said:


> Its here!
> 
> After months of going back and forth with Kei, Sony Kimber and Plato. I felt Plato is a amazing cable but lack bit fun and warmth that Kei able to convey. Kimber is a very good match but it pull the mids abit too far to my liking.Hence I decide to get Socrates.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your review. I'm also interested in purchasing the Socrates and your description fits the bill for my needs.

How does Socrates handle seperation? Sometimes with the Fortitude 8 I get a little bleed causing the sound to be more of a wall than seperated. This doesn't happen often but it does occur. The note almost becomes too heavy and lacks seperation. I'm hoping the Socrates will be the solution in keeping the smooth buttery weighted notes while maintaining good seperation.


----------



## NickL33

14christ said:


> Thank you for your review. I'm also interested in purchasing the Socrates and your description fits the bill for my needs.
> 
> How does Socrates handle seperation? Sometimes with the Fortitude 8 I get a little bleed causing the sound to be more of a wall than seperated. This doesn't happen often but it does occur. The note almost becomes too heavy and lacks seperation. I'm hoping the Socrates will be the solution in keeping the smooth buttery weighted notes while maintaining good seperation.



Separations much better when compare to Kei due to the extention of all aspect of the sound stage however is not at Plato level but close, I am not sure how it will compare to Fortitude 8 interms of weight note as it is 4 vs 8 conductor. Do consider the recording as well, some song is not as well recorded.

@Kiats or @Eric Chong may able to help more?


----------



## Eric Chong

14christ said:


> Thank you for your review. I'm also interested in purchasing the Socrates and your description fits the bill for my needs.
> 
> How does Socrates handle seperation? Sometimes with the Fortitude 8 I get a little bleed causing the sound to be more of a wall than seperated. This doesn't happen often but it does occur. The note almost becomes too heavy and lacks seperation. I'm hoping the Socrates will be the solution in keeping the smooth buttery weighted notes while maintaining good seperation.





NickL33 said:


> Separations much better when compare to Kei due to the extention of all aspect of the sound stage however is not at Plato level but close, I am not sure how it will compare to Fortitude 8 interms of weight note as it is 4 vs 8 conductor. Do consider the recording as well, some song is not as well recorded.
> 
> @Kiats or @Eric Chong may able to help more?


The Fortitude 8 differs from the Socrates mainly where the "Socrates" utilizes a much higher purity copper material, coupled with it's non-Litz configuration, it allows for a better headspace and separation as well as well layered texture compared to the Fortitude 8. Fortitude in it's 8 form is focused mainly on note weight as well as dynamism as well as speed, a less refined approach to compared the Socrates but highly musical and engaging.


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> And I will bring some VE iems for you to check out  (and send Amin the picture)


Hahaha! Brings back memories 

Let's see you bring the Phonix and EXT, assuming there isn't any newer releases till then!


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> The Fortitude 8 differs from the Socrates mainly where the "Socrates" utilizes a much higher purity copper material, coupled with it's non-Litz configuration, it allows for a better headspace and separation as well as well layered texture compared to the Fortitude 8. Fortitude in it's 8 form is focused mainly on note weight as well as dynamism as well as speed, a less refined approach to compared the Socrates but highly musical and engaging.


 
Agree. I use the Fortitude 8 to give more note weight and pith to my FitEar MH334SR. Agree that the Socrates is more refined. But I think that both commend themselves. Can’t really go wrong with either. But, given choice of one only, I’d likely go for the Socrates. Thank goodness no such hard choices.


----------



## 14christ

NickL33 said:


> Eric Chong said:
> 
> 
> > The Fortitude 8 differs from the Socrates mainly where the "Socrates" utilizes a much higher purity copper material, coupled with it's non-Litz configuration, it allows for a better headspace and separation as well as well layered texture compared to the Fortitude 8. Fortitude in it's 8 form is focused mainly on note weight as well as dynamism as well as speed, a less refined approach to compared the Socrates but highly musical and engaging.


Perfect! That's exactly what I was hoping for. Thank you


----------



## Kiats

Sneaking in some lunchtime listening to chIll. Love what the Socrates brings to the Final Shichiku Kangen.


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

Finally, here's my review of the flagship Aeneid:

https://www.headfonia.com/eletech-aeneid-review/


----------



## Eric Chong

Just a week away..

Eletech team is busy preparing the backend, bringing you some surprises this coming 8th Oct!

Stay with us!!


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Just a week away..
> 
> Eletech team is busy preparing the backend, bringing you some surprises this coming 8th Oct!
> 
> Stay with us!!


Ooh…. So many hints for the photo itself…


----------



## justsomesonyfan

project 8 plato?? wowie


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Ooh…. So many hints for the photo itself…


I promise you the next tease will be more exciting


----------



## Auricon

I might have seen a preview “on a site” and will wait for @Eric Chong to officially announce 😉


----------



## twister6

Oh, common, it is clear as day from that picture, Eletech is in business of making ribbon cables now


----------



## justsomesonyfan

twister6 said:


> Oh, common, it is clear as day from that picture, Eletech is in business of making ribbon cables now


a what now??


----------



## 14christ

twister6 said:


> Oh, common, it is clear as day from that picture, Eletech is in business of making ribbon cables now


😂 High end SATA Silver plated gold SATA cables. 👍

Looks to me like an 8 core silver cable. Maybe Plato 8?


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> 😂 High end SATA Silver plated gold SATA cables. 👍
> 
> Looks to me like an 8 core silver cable. Maybe Plato 8?


Exciting wait for everyone...


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> Oh, common, it is clear as day from that picture, Eletech is in business of making ribbon cables now





14christ said:


> 😂 High end SATA Silver plated gold SATA cables. 👍
> 
> Looks to me like an 8 core silver cable. Maybe Plato 8?



Who’s to say it’s not a fast charging cable?


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Who’s to say it’s not a fast charging cable?


@Eric Chong may recall someone who used to swear if you use a particular charging cable, the source would sound better.  So, who knows? 😆


----------



## twister6

Kiats said:


> @Eric Chong may recall someone who used to swear if you use a particular charging cable, the source would sound better.  So, who knows? 😆



Not unless you add audio stickers to the cable


----------



## 14christ

twister6 said:


> Not unless you add audio stickers to the cable


Now that you mention it if there were hifi stickers I'd definitely buy it. No stickers no money 😂


----------



## twister6

14christ said:


> Now that you mention it if there were hifi stickers I'd definitely buy it. No stickers no money 😂



While I was joking, I wasn't actually kidding about audio stickers   OK, just keep an open mind and pitchforks down, but about 3 years ago I tested Sixth Element stickers and summarized results in my review.


----------



## Layman1

twister6 said:


> While I was joking, I wasn't actually kidding about audio stickers  OK, just keep an open mind and pitchforks down, but about 3 years ago I tested Sixth Element stickers and summarized results in my review.


Fascinating reading! I'm to read about the quantum effects of the Lanthanides! 
I've seen some other stickers mentioned on the threads a few times in the last year or so; some quantum dot ones or something. Surely it's time for them to receive the Twister6 treatment too?


----------



## twister6

Layman1 said:


> Fascinating reading! I'm to read about the quantum effects of the Lanthanides!
> I've seen some other stickers mentioned on the threads a few times in the last year or so; some quantum dot ones or something. Surely it's time for them to receive the Twister6 treatment too?



It's hard to tell if this is a placebo effect, though I tried my best with a controlled blind testing approach. I can't explain any of this stuff, treat it as a "black box" , only looked at it 3+ years ago, and got some hate mail afterwards. So, I left the topic cause I get enough headaches as is, especially from those who never tried a replacement cable in their life and claim it's a snake oil. smh


----------



## NickL33

I must say Socrates with A8000 makes the texture like a mochi. Insanely addictive


----------



## Kiats

NickL33 said:


> I must say Socrates with A8000 makes the texture like a mochi. Insanely addictive


Ooh… I have mine on the SK right now. Will find time to switch. One day I should try to switch it across to the Final Audio Lab2 as well.


----------



## Eric Chong

Why choose when you can have both? When one extremes isn't enough, we chase 2~!!

Eletech team is busy preparing the backend, bringing you some surprises this coming 8th Oct!

Stay with us!!


----------



## infinitejustice

Eric Chong said:


> Why choose when you can have both? When one extremes isn't enough, we chase 2~!!
> 
> Eletech team is busy preparing the backend, bringing you some surprises this coming 8th Oct!
> 
> Stay with us!!


Guessing it's a hybrid Socrates + Plato, that or Iliad + Aeneid, but probably the former..


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Why choose when you can have both? When one extremes isn't enough, we chase 2~!!
> 
> Eletech team is busy preparing the backend, bringing you some surprises this coming 8th Oct!
> 
> Stay with us!!


The excitement is really building up. Thank goodness I have sufficient IEMs to rotate cables. 😁


----------



## korvin12

Kiats said:


> The excitement is really building up. Thank goodness I have sufficient IEMs to rotate cables. 😁


A pity I don't have enough iems to pair with, so very likely only snag 1 cable


----------



## Kiats

korvin12 said:


> A pity I don't have enough iems to pair with, so very likely only snag 1 cable



There will be another time, as you have more IEMs.  Something that @Eric Chong forgets to mention when he teases about my collection is that these customs were accumulated over a decade or so. When I first started, it was with the Fitear 435, which is not even produced any more. So, you know I started some time back. I recall back then, practically all the DAPs were SE.


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> A pity I don't have enough iems to pair with, so very likely only snag 1 cable


I’ve been known to be an advocate of being prudent with Cables, while our team really do appreciate the support, please do not get more cables if you don’t have the need or IEMs to pair with! #Fam 



Kiats said:


> There will be another time, as you have more IEMs.  Something that @Eric Chong forgets to mention when he teases about my collection is that these customs were accumulated over a decade or so. When I first started, it was with the Fitear 435, which is not even produced any more. So, you know I started some time back. I recall back then, practically all the DAPs were SE.


heheh selective memory loss =X


----------



## bigbeans

Shameless plug, I'm letting go of my Iliad and passing on the savings to an Eletech fan, PM if interested  

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/eletech-iliad-2-pin-4-4mm.12302/


----------



## claud W

Anyone here have a VE VE8 that they have cable rolled? I am looking for your your cable recomendation for the VE8.


----------



## Imusicman

claud W said:


> Anyone here have a VE VE8 that they have cable rolled? I am looking for your your cable recomendation for the VE8.


I pair mine with the Eletech Socrates. Really nice synergy for my tastes


----------



## claud W

Thank You Imusicman. I just happened to have a Socrates that is not being used at the moment.


----------



## Kiats

One more day until all is unveiled… @Eric Chong 8th October starts US time or SG time? Technical question. 😆

By the way, has anyone tried pairing the UM Mason FS/Fusang with one of the Eletech cables? Any recommendations vis-a-vis the Attila cable that comes as stock with the FS? 🙏


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> One more day until all is unveiled… @Eric Chong 8th October starts US time or SG time? Technical question. 😆
> 
> By the way, has anyone tried pairing the UM Mason FS/Fusang with one of the Eletech cables? Any recommendations vis-a-vis the Attila cable that comes as stock with the FS? 🙏


Right! One more day for you. It's Tuesday here


----------



## jwilliamhurst

Kiats said:


> One more day until all is unveiled… @Eric Chong 8th October starts US time or SG time? Technical question. 😆
> 
> By the way, has anyone tried pairing the UM Mason FS/Fusang with one of the Eletech cables? Any recommendations vis-a-vis the Attila cable that comes as stock with the FS? 🙏


@mvvRAZ swears by Aeneid for it!


----------



## bigbeans

@Kiats Seconded for Aeneid, silky smooth and transparent. I think Attila has better synergy to my ear but the ergonomics and build quality of Aeneid is so good, I had zero qualms selling off the Attila. Also Aeneid is just gorgeous to look at.

If only Eletech created a real flagship copper, I'd be all over that.


----------



## jwilliamhurst

bigbeans said:


> @Kiats Seconded for Aeneid, silky smooth and transparent. I think Attila has better synergy to my ear but the ergonomics and build quality of Aeneid is so good, I had zero qualms selling off the Attila. Also Aeneid is just gorgeous to look at.
> 
> If only Eletech created a real flagship copper, I'd be all over that.


Ditto!!! I hope they do!


----------



## Kiats

bigbeans said:


> @Kiats Seconded for Aeneid, silky smooth and transparent. I think Attila has better synergy to my ear but the ergonomics and build quality of Aeneid is so good, I had zero qualms selling off the Attila. Also Aeneid is just gorgeous to look at.
> 
> If only Eletech created a real flagship copper, I'd be all over that.


Thanks guys! Will ponder my Aeneid. Heheh!


----------



## Eric Chong

claud W said:


> Anyone here have a VE VE8 that they have cable rolled? I am looking for your your cable recomendation for the VE8.


I think @korvin12 can field this question easily. He has so many VEs and Eletechs that i cannot keep count =X But yes, i has the VE8 prior and i loved it's synergy with Socrates & Iliad. Didn't quite like Plato on it.



Kiats said:


> One more day until all is unveiled… @Eric Chong 8th October starts US time or SG time? Technical question. 😆
> 
> By the way, has anyone tried pairing the UM Mason FS/Fusang with one of the Eletech cables? Any recommendations vis-a-vis the Attila cable that comes as stock with the FS? 🙏


Definitely SG time, planning for an early morning release and i'll probably disappear for the rest of the day =/ 



bigbeans said:


> a real flagship copper,


HK Exclusive?


----------



## bigbeans

Eric Chong said:


> HK Exclusive?


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> HK Exclusive?


Don't do this to me Ericccccc


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> Don't do this to me Ericccccc


@bigbeans will be the first to call for a witchhunt if that ever happened lol


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> @bigbeans will be the first to call for a witchhunt if that ever happened lol


As long as the international version is the same as the HK Exclusive.


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> I think @korvin12 can field this question easily. He has so many VEs and Eletechs that i cannot keep count =X But yes, i has the VE8 prior and i loved it's synergy with Socrates & Iliad. Didn't quite like Plato on it.
> 
> 
> Definitely SG time, planning for an early morning release and i'll probably disappear for the rest of the day =/
> ...


To clarify, I only have VE8 & VE5 at the moment though my Phonix is on the way but no exact ETA yet. I do have a few Eletech cables but certainly not all, did not cable roll with other cables but Aeneid to me sounds the best


----------



## claud W

korvin12 said:


> To clarify, I only have VE8 & VE5 at the moment though my Phonix is on the way but no exact ETA yet. I do have a few Eletech cables but certainly not all, did not cable roll with other cables but Aeneid to me sounds the best


Thank you for your guidance korvin12 and Eric Chong. I also have an Iliad to try along with my Socrates.


----------



## claud W

At this moment, Iliad is nicely rocking out with VE8. I will try Socrates after a couple of days of breakin.


----------



## 14christ

What is the general recommendation for cable when using ibasso dx300 and mest mk2?

Thanks


----------



## Auricon (Oct 6, 2021)

14christ said:


> What is the general recommendation for cable when using ibasso dx300 and mest mk2?
> 
> Thanks


For MEST Mk2, Socrates has been my go to with DX300 and 3MAX but also Aeneid, LOL. Illiad is next on my list but also the upcoming announcements.

TBH all Eletech cables have great synergy when paired with Mk2 and iBasso DAPS - depending on the sound you want to experience.


----------



## claud W

14christ said:


> What is the general recommendation for cable when using ibasso dx300 and mest mk2?
> 
> Thanks


That is no stock cable on the Mest Mk. 2. It's a PW Audio, tuned for that IEM. If you are not happy with the sound, look to your source.


----------



## 14christ

claud W said:


> That is no stock cable on the Mest Mk. 2. It's a PW Audio, tuned for that IEM. If you are not happy with the sound, look to your source.


You make a good point. I've always streamed Amazon HD. Never really tried copying my CDs to DAP to check quality differences. And I've got boxes of CDs that need to be ripped.


----------



## korvin12

8th Oct is fast approaching, decision time. Best of both worlds? Brightest to the max? Totl?


----------



## KuroKitsu

korvin12 said:


> 8th Oct is fast approaching, decision time. Best of both worlds? Brightest to the max? Totl?


T O T L  C O P P E R

The Socrates is only a sneak peak 😉


----------



## claud W

Iliad was too bright, but Socrates is just right for my VE 8.


----------



## 14christ

claud W said:


> Iliad was too bright, but Socrates is just right for my VE 8.


Interesting. Too bright how? How was resolution, soundstage, etc? I'm thinking of purchasing the Iliad.


----------



## claud W

14christ said:


> Interesting. Too bright how? How was resolution, soundstage, etc? I'm thinking of purchasing the Iliad.


Resolution was over the top. Too much resolution is not good. makes it too bright.


----------



## bigbeans

The new Eletech cable has been revealed!! Shout out to @Andrew DiMarcangelo at Bloom Audio for the sneak peek at CanJam SoCal.

Introducing…the Lilad! 😂


----------



## aaf evo

Man that Aeneid colosseum is awesome.


----------



## marvin3003

just ordered a project 8 fortitude.


----------



## 14christ

aaf evo said:


> Man that Aeneid colosseum is awesome.


You know what they say...."Everything has a price!" 😂


----------



## riverground (Oct 7, 2021)

Here’s the spicy new Project 8s for October 8 😉 







Eletech Project 8 Month (2021)
“8th October - 30th October”

Eletech Seasonal 8 wires , Double the prowess


“Project 8” is a specialized configuration by Eletech that is highly optimized while exploring the periphery of cable crafts. Project 8 products are specially commissioned items that are only available seasonally every year. Every piece of 8 wires are meticulously crafted and handled by Eletech’s head cable artisan and reflect the finest standards from Eletech’s laboratory.



Available only in short window yearly, the Project 8 makes it’s return in 2021 October, featuring 2 new products in the lineup of exclusive cables! Two of the incredibly popular Eletech’s are redesigned and enhanced into the Project 8 campaign 2021!

Introducing the “Project 8 - Plato Series”;

Featuring :
Project 8 - “Plato X Socrates”
Project 8 - “Plato”

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






“Project 8 - Plato X Socrates”
Enjoy the best of both worlds

With this Project 8 Campaign, Eletech focuses on redesigning one of the core products that is highly popular in the collection : “Plato”.

Eletech overhauled and redesigned a core geometry component of the Plato, bringing it into a 7 core design while adding in a couple of attributes to accentuate the inherent traits of the “Plato” or “Socrates”. The specially crafted “P8 Plato” will not be available separately and only available during the Project 8 Campaign either infused into ‘Plato 8’ or ‘Plato X Socrates 8’.

Project 8 : Plato X Socrates features an incredibly lush and warm and beefy signature. Bringing in incredible dynamics without losing details and texture. Sound signature tends towards organic and smooth with a rounded and bass with good reverberation.







Technical Specs

Specifications

- 24 AWG , 8 Wires

- Monocrystal Bespoke Silver (7 Core) , Monocrystal High Purity Copper
- 4 wires P8 Plato, 4 wires Socrates

- Kevlar infused
- Maximus Efficiency Strand Geometry
- Cryogenically Treated

- Eletech Customised connectors and Y-split

- Eletech Bespoke Solder

- FlexiMax Insulation

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





“Project 8 - Plato”
Pure Indulgence


Project 8 : Plato features a doubled high purity Silver configuration featuring the “P8 Plato” infused with the classic “Plato”. This combination has been tested extensively to allow the Plato to transcend further into a realm of higher technical performance.

Project 8 : Plato features an incredibly detailed and neutral signature. Bringing in incredible amount of details while being very smooth and focused. Sound signature tends towards neutral and fast with great head room.







Technical Specs

Specifications

- 24 AWG , 8 Wires

- Monocrystal Bespoke Silver (7 Core) , Monocrystal Bespoke Silver
- 4 wires P8 Plato + 4 wires Plato

- Kevlar infused
- Maximus Efficiency Strand Geometry
- Cryogenically Treated

- Eletech Customised connectors and Y-split

- Eletech Bespoke Solder

- FlexiMax Insulation

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: https://elementechnology.com/blogs/news/eletech-project-8-campaign-returns


----------



## 14christ (Oct 7, 2021)

I wish someone would explain the technical process of cryogenic treatment of these metals. What is the process and how does it translate to real world benefits in sound?

I understand it vaguely and could use some clarification.


----------



## Auricon

Ordered a Project 8 Plato x Socrates and Project 8 Prudence - since I was late to the Eletech party


----------



## 14christ

Auricon said:


> Ordered a Project 8 Plato x Socrates and Project 8 Prudence - since I was late to the Eletech party


Of course you did!!! Haha I thought for sure you were gonna get the Plato 8

I will prolly snatch up the Prudence 8 as well.


----------



## Kiats

Nice! Let the fun fair begin!!!


----------



## Auricon (Oct 7, 2021)

14christ said:


> Of course you did!!! Haha I thought for sure you were gonna get the Plato 8
> 
> I will prolly snatch up the Prudence 8 as well.


Nah, I have mixed feels over Plato having a non-Litz geometry which can oxidize over time - not as much with Socrates since it's in all-black wire jacket.

I can't resist a Socrates wire and Plato x Socrates seems to be the right fit in my Eletech collecton. Sigh I was hoping for a pure 8-wire Socrates, there always next year, LOL!


----------



## KuroKitsu

@Eric Chong  my Socrates has been supplanted and currently sitting on my desk. Any chance I can send it in to upgrade to the the x Plato?


----------



## Sifo

KuroKitsu said:


> @Eric Chong  my Socrates has been supplanted and currently sitting on my desk. Any chance I can send it in to upgrade to the the x Plato?


if not i'll buy it to fund your upgrade


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> @Eric Chong  my Socrates has been supplanted and currently sitting on my desk. Any chance I can send it in to upgrade to the the x Plato?


We'll loved to... unfortunately due to the methods of production of the Y-Splitter and to reduce RMA we're not able to tear down the entire cable to add 4 more wires in. The original 4 wires would be damaged. Perhaps in the future when we devise a workaround to production!

-Eric


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> We'll loved to... unfortunately due to the methods of production of the Y-Splitter and to reduce RMA we're not able to tear down the entire cable to add 4 more wires in. The original 4 wires would be damaged. Perhaps in the future when we devise a workaround to production!
> 
> -Eric


Argh, that stinks. 

I do appreciate the rationale behind it and how customers would benefit though!


Sifo said:


> if not i'll buy it to fund your upgrade


I'm totally up for it. PM me if you're interested, I know you're fairly local so I can offer some discounts.


----------



## korvin12

KuroKitsu said:


> T O T L  C O P P E R
> 
> The Socrates is only a sneak peak 😉


Yea, very likely I will order the Plato X Socrates 8w, Best of both worlds is just too tantalizing


----------



## Kiats

Pretty pumped up to try the Project 8 cables and see what synergies can be had with IEMs. Listening to music off P6Pro, on the FitEar EST/Aeneid. Sonic bliss on a Friday night.


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

New Project 8 hotness up for preorder here in the US 🎉 https://bloomaudio.com/collections/eletech


----------



## Layman1

Good Lord... that Plato X Socrates 8w tho 

Am seriously tempted.. But wonder which of my IEMs it would match well with?
Phantom, Nemesis, MEST Mk 1, MEST Mk II, Solaris 2020, UM Fusang.. Stealth Sonics U4, haha

Is it ok to love the description of a cable so much that you don't even think about what IEM to pair it with?


----------



## Kiats

Early Saturday morning listening with the FitEar EST customs fitted with the lush Aeneid out of the M8. Nice relaxing way to start the weekend.


----------



## 14christ

If anyone wants to sell a Socrates in 2pin please let me know.


----------



## Fife

Layman1 said:


> Good Lord... that Plato X Socrates 8w tho
> 
> Am seriously tempted.. But wonder which of my IEMs it would match well with?
> Phantom, Nemesis, MEST Mk 1, MEST Mk II, Solaris 2020, UM Fusang.. Stealth Sonics U4, haha
> ...


Yes buy cable first, then ear swap to find best matching iems. Lol


----------



## Imusicman

Fife said:


> Yes buy cable first, then ear swap to find best matching iems. Lol


Chicken or the egg lol?


----------



## fattycheesebeef

How's the ergonomics for Project 8?


----------



## 14christ

fattycheesebeef said:


> How's the ergonomics for Project 8?


The project 8 Fortitude that I previously owned was very soft and had a natural lay to it. Ergonomics were very comfortable.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

14christ said:


> The project 8 Fortitude that I previously owned was very soft and had a natural lay to it. Ergonomics were very comfortable.


Thanks for this. Always thinking 8 wires are gonna stiff and thicc with microphonic


----------



## 14christ

fattycheesebeef said:


> Thanks for this. Always thinking 8 wires are gonna stiff and thicc with microphonic


I did not experience any of that. Built quality is top notch. You can tell the people making these cables take a certain amount of pride in their work. It shows. 

Matter fact, the only softer cable I've owned would have been the Kbear 24 core but that cable doesn't come close to the level of quality both in build and sound quality as the Fortitude 8. 

Imo, just like with most things, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Kiats

fattycheesebeef said:


> Thanks for this. Always thinking 8 wires are gonna stiff and thicc with microphonic


Not really. It depends on the nature of the cable itself to begin with and how it is braided together. Sometimes, when making 8 wire cables, cable makers make the mistake of braiding too tightly especially they use machines. 

I have both Fortitude and Prudence in Project 8 configuration. Lovely and nice and flexible. If I recall correctly, it is all braided by hand. Hence @Eric Chong and team only offer it once a year because of the effort involved. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## fattycheesebeef

14christ said:


> I did not experience any of that. Built quality is top notch. You can tell the people making these cables take a certain amount of pride in their work. It shows.
> 
> Matter fact, the only softer cable I've owned would have been the Kbear 24 core but that cable doesn't come close to the level of quality both in build and sound quality as the Fortitude 8.
> 
> Imo, just like with most things, you get what you pay for.



Definitely that's true about you get what you pay for. Also, I had an okay experience with Toxic Cables where I had SXC 22 Silver Widow (isn't cheap too) and microphonic is quite evident. 



Kiats said:


> Not really. It depends on the nature of the cable itself to begin with and how it is braided together. Sometimes, when making 8 wire cables, cable makers make the mistake of braiding too tightly especially they use machines.
> 
> I have both Fortitude and Prudence in Project 8 configuration. Lovely and nice and flexible. If I recall correctly, it is all braided by hand. Hence @Eric Chong and team only offer it once a year because of the effort involved.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Sounds good. I wonder did you have your Fortitude and Prudence in Fitear connector? If so, have you tried with EST and which has the better synergy?


----------



## Kiats

fattycheesebeef said:


> Definitely that's true about you get what you pay for. Also, I had an okay experience with Toxic Cables where I had SXC 22 Silver Widow (isn't cheap too) and microphonic is quite evident.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. I wonder did you have your Fortitude and Prudence in Fitear connector? If so, have you tried with EST and which has the better synergy?


Haha! I have the Prudence 8 on the Titan and the Fortitude 8 on the MH334SR. For EST, my preference is by far the Aeneid.


----------



## korvin12

Finally ordered the Plato X Socrates 8w & Prudence 8w through the local dealer yesterday, now the dreaded waiting game begins!


----------



## 14christ

korvin12 said:


> Finally ordered the Plato X Socrates 8w & Prudence 8w through the local dealer yesterday, now the dreaded waiting game begins!


Wow!! Im hoping Bloom audio will have some in stock soon. Does anyone know if the Project 8 is strictly pre order or will distributors start having them in stock this month?


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> Wow!! Im hoping Bloom audio will have some in stock soon. Does anyone know if the Project 8 is strictly pre order or will distributors start having them in stock this month?


I saw them advertising it somewhere. Was it in this thread? Best check with them.


----------



## Kiats

All this talk about the Project 8 cables… decided to fire up the MH334SR/Fortitude8 with the Kann Alpha running Roon. Lazy Sunday afternoon listening.


----------



## Kiats

Was just telling @Eric Chong that the team hit a home run with the Fortitude 8! Such a lovely luxurious hand, while having such sumptuous note weight and timbre. Magical!


----------



## Eric Chong

It's been a busy couple of days and we almost out of materials for the P8 Plato, a core ingredient for the Plato 8 and Plato X Socrates 8. We'll make a decision to craft more of the P8 Plato or to cut the Project 8 campaign short by the end of the week and keep you guys updated! Thank you for the massive response to the Project 8~!! We're incredibly humbled by the support! 

In case you guys TLDR for the specification, the P8 Plato is a newly developed exclusive Plato configuration utilized for both the Plato 8 as well as the Plato X Socrates 8. For the Plato 8 its configured (4w Plato, 4w P8 Plato) while Plato X Socrates (4w P8 Plato, 4w Socrates).


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> It's been a busy couple of days and we almost out of materials for the P8 Plato, a core ingredient for the Plato 8 and Plato X Socrates 8. We'll make a decision to craft more of the P8 Plato or to cut the Project 8 campaign short by the end of the week and keep you guys updated! Thank you for the massive response to the Project 8~!! We're incredibly humbled by the support!
> 
> In case you guys TLDR for the specification, the P8 Plato is a newly developed exclusive Plato configuration utilized for both the Plato 8 as well as the Plato X Socrates 8. For the Plato 8 its configured (4w Plato, 4w P8 Plato) while Plato X Socrates (4w P8 Plato, 4w Socrates).


Impressive run @Eric Chong ! Congrats to you and the team!


----------



## Layman1 (Oct 11, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> It's been a busy couple of days and we almost out of materials for the P8 Plato, a core ingredient for the Plato 8 and Plato X Socrates 8. We'll make a decision to craft more of the P8 Plato or to cut the Project 8 campaign short by the end of the week and keep you guys updated! Thank you for the massive response to the Project 8~!! We're incredibly humbled by the support!
> 
> In case you guys TLDR for the specification, the P8 Plato is a newly developed exclusive Plato configuration utilized for both the Plato 8 as well as the Plato X Socrates 8. For the Plato 8 its configured (4w Plato, 4w P8 Plato) while Plato X Socrates (4w P8 Plato, 4w Socrates).


Oh, I did read the whole webpage on the Plato X Socrates, but didn't pick up on this distinction!

@Eric Chong  So what is the difference (sonically mainly) between the regular Plato and the P8 Plato?
If you're able to say


----------



## Eric Chong (Oct 12, 2021)

Layman1 said:


> So what is the difference (sonically mainly) between the regular Plato and the P8 Plato?
> If you're able to say



Apologies for the tardiness in response, I've been mainly bogged down in production lab these few days.

When we did our prototyping for the Plato X Socrates 8 as well as the Plato 8 we found a few problems and wasn't too satisfied with using the original Plato as a catalyst for the Project 8.

The Plato mixed with Socrates introduces a midrange bloom that eclipsed alot of details in the mid-high region. Things wasn't going well at the Plato 8 end either, Plato itself was perfect but having it in 8 wires using default configuration made it sounded way too congested and too shrill. As such, we knew we have to make adjustments to the Plato (P8 Plato) in order to achieve our desired sound signature.

We tested a few configurations, Litz and Non Litz and decided to kept to the Non-Litz configuration. We developed the P8 Plato changing it's interior geometry design into a multi core setup with a cleaner and leaner sounding Silver, which causes it to be more neutral and technically competent and less of it's inherent 'Plato Flavor' to flow out, interfering with its partnered "Plato" or "Socrates". The result is the P8 Plato + Socrates achieving a very distinct sweet signature with considerably note weight and excellent spatial dimension while the Plato 8 managed output a very airy and spacious sound without losing focus. Plato 8 especially impresses with the extensions on both end.

Hope this helps explains our rationale behind developing the P8 Plato. We've learnt long ago from prototyping that "Doubling the wires" does not always yield better performance and may change the sound signature altogether hence the extra step of redeveloping the P8 Plato in this Project 8 campaign.

I've also been asked why Project 8 are not priced at twice or more the price of the 4wires. Aside from a "Thank you"gesture to our #Fam, we do believe in fair pricing as 8 wires are usually not 2 times the cost needed to craft 4 wires. For one, we save on 1 complete set of components and hardware, and we also enjoy EOS on materials which we then pass on the savings to the #Fam! 

-Eric


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Apologies for the tardiness in response, I've been mainly bogged down in production lab these few days.
> 
> When we did our prototyping for the Plato X Socrates 8 as well as the Plato 8 we found a few problems and wasn't too satisfied with using the original Plato as a catalyst for the Project 8.
> 
> ...


Thank you for exercising equitable behaviour and for taking care of us as consumers 🥰


----------



## marvin3003

Eric Chong said:


> Apologies for the tardiness in response, I've been mainly bogged down in production lab these few days.
> 
> When we did our prototyping for the Plato X Socrates 8 as well as the Plato 8 we found a few problems and wasn't too satisfied with using the original Plato as a catalyst for the Project 8.
> 
> ...


Those above mentioned issues did not show up when going from fortitude 4wires to 8 wires?


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Thank you for exercising equitable behaviour and for taking care of us as consumers 🥰


No thanks needed buddy, all Eletech customers came as consumers and left as friends  We always value relationship building over dollars and cents.



marvin3003 said:


> Those above mentioned issues did not show up when going from fortitude 4wires to 8 wires?


Thankfully no. Not all products will face such issues when configuring to 8 wires. But when they do , it's a huge headache =/


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> Apologies for the tardiness in response, I've been mainly bogged down in production lab these few days.
> 
> When we did our prototyping for the Plato X Socrates 8 as well as the Plato 8 we found a few problems and wasn't too satisfied with using the original Plato as a catalyst for the Project 8.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, seriously! Such a thorough explanation and a great insight into Eletech's design and thought processes, much appreciated!

And again, the fair pricing policy, on top of that attention to detail is a real credit to you. 

And the icing on the cake is the 'considerable note weight and excellent spacial dimensions' for the P8 Plato X Socrates.

Speaking of baked goods, as you know, my willpower has crumbled like a cookie in the face of the Plato X Socrates' awesomeness, and I have registered my order with you. 
Just want to say that I can't begin to express my excitement to hear this creation of yours


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> No thanks needed buddy, all Eletech customers came as consumers and left as friends  We always value relationship building over dollars and cents.
> 
> 
> Thankfully no. Not all products will face such issues when configuring to 8 wires. But when they do , it's a huge headache =/


Indeed. No such issues with the Fortitude8 and the Prudence8.


----------



## Sifo

Damn I wanna try a Fortitude8 so bad 😭


----------



## 14christ

Sifo said:


> Damn I wanna try a Fortitude8 so bad 😭


It's a beautiful one. Heavy notes and very smooth cable. Good ergonomics too


----------



## marvin3003

Does anyone know if the eletech MMCX will fit on the ie900?


----------



## Eric Chong

marvin3003 said:


> Does anyone know if the eletech MMCX will fit on the ie900?


The regular MMCX do not fit. Eletech's MMCX uses a regular configuration MMCX. 

For Sennheiser IE900's MMCX you can request for a custom order. We'll make that happen


----------



## Sabre2

Socrates arrived today ! The Mrs thought I purchase a book. Haha .. phew!

Thank you @Eric Chong for making it happen! And @Kiats for the recommendation 

The cable is very manageable and the sound is yummy on my MH334.

I had a long day today at work! And gonna be a long night tonight after receiving this … haha


----------



## Kiats

Nice! Congrats @Sabre2 ! Enjoy! It is gorgeous with the MH334. Ah… so is the Fortirude8. Another gorgeous copper cable from the team. 

Nice choice of music too. Heheh!


----------



## 14christ

Sabre2 said:


> Socrates arrived today ! The Mrs thought I purchase a book. Haha .. phew!
> 
> Thank you @Eric Chong for making it happen! And @Kiats for the recommendation
> 
> ...


It's a beautiful thing!!


----------



## Sabre2

14christ said:


> It's a beautiful thing!!


The case is really nice, and the fresh leather smell is still lingering …


----------



## Sabre2

Kiats said:


> Nice! Congrats @Sabre2 ! Enjoy! It is gorgeous with the MH334. Ah… so is the Fortirude8. Another gorgeous copper cable from the team.
> 
> Nice choice of music too. Heheh!


Thanks @Kiats. Agree. It pair with well with the MH334. And yes, would be looking forward to Fortitude 8 if I am still in time to made it to Eric’s queue


----------



## Sifo

Hype


----------



## Imusicman

Everything I’ve attached to the Socrates so far felt like it improved. Very happy with my set 👍😊


----------



## Sifo

Haven't done any extensive AB, just first impressions which could be completely bs, vs stock Eros 2 on Valk I'm getting slightly less rumble but tighter and punchier bass, vocals more forward, highs smoothed out a bit. Kinda messes with the tuning of the Valk significantly but I really like it, might just depend on mood. Makes it more W shaped for sure and less hot. Can't comment on resolution or sound stage quite yet, I'd really need to do some back and forth to figure that out.


----------



## mico1964

Sifo said:


> Hype


 
It is an excellent cable under all aspects: materials, components, construction and above all sound performance.

However, I think that Eletech needs to improve the packaging: in both packages of my Socrates the metal plates had detached from their supports and had stuck to the leather cases with consequent damage to the finish of the cases themselves.


----------



## Sifo

mico1964 said:


> It is an excellent cable under all aspects: materials, components, construction and above all sound performance.
> 
> However, I think that Eletech needs to improve the packaging: in both packages of my Socrates the metal plates had detached from their supports and had stuck to the leather cases with consequent damage to the finish of the cases themselves.


My metal plate was actually tucked in on the spine of the flap, I was confused until I saw the small cut out for it on the foam. I bought mine from Kuro and he wanted to keep the case, so I got a nice discount for sacrificing the leather.


----------



## 14christ

Well if anyone wants to sell a Socrates I'm always here waiting to purchase one at a discounted price. 😁


----------



## metaljem77

14christ said:


> Well if anyone wants to sell a Socrates I'm always here waiting to purchase one at a discounted price. 😁


I may consider it, I’ve ordered Proj 8 Plato x Socrates. If you’re keen on Socrates, pls pm me.


----------



## bigbeans

Just FYI, I enacted a final price drop on my Iliad listing. If interested, PM me


----------



## Eric Chong

mico1964 said:


> I think that Eletech needs to improve the packaging


Not a thought but definitely a fact~!! 

I've mentioned on multiple occasions that Im not too satisfied with our team's current gen of product packaging from space utilisation and interior placements etc. Which is why moving from Aeneids onwards, we're using new packaging methods that will solve all the current issues 

Meanwhile, RE : Project 8 sell-out status. We'll make a decision later in the day and announce it here

-Eric


----------



## Eric Chong

【 Project 8 - Important Announcement 】






Ending Early : October 18th
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We've had a really great run with 2021's return of Project 8. Our team are really humbled by the overwhelming response and support of the Project 8 campaign. Eletech's Project 8 are almost sold out after a week of launch!






 THANK YOU ELETECH #FAM





Due to a core materials supplies running low earlier than expected, we'll be ending our 2021 Project 8 campaign on the *18th October, 2359hours ; Monday.*

Please seek out your Eletech local distributors if you have any inquiries on the Project 8~!!


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> 【 Project 8 - Important Announcement 】
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! Good run @Eric Chong and team! Question: the deadline for orders - is it Singapore time?


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> is it Singapore time?


Oh yes, sorry. GMT+8 ie SG time.


----------



## Kiats

Chilling with the FitEar MH334SR/Eletech Fortitude8 and the P6Pro on a lazy Saturday afternoon.


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Not a thought but definitely a fact~!!
> 
> I've mentioned on multiple occasions that Im not too satisfied with our team's current gen of product packaging from space utilisation and interior placements etc. Which is why moving from Aeneids onwards, we're using new packaging methods that will solve all the current issues
> 
> ...


Thank you, I love your leather cases. I’m still waiting for the day a purple one (need not be the current purple) will be made available as a standalone. I’ll buy more than one


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Thank you, I love your leather cases. I’m still waiting for the day a purple one (need not be the current purple) will be made available as a standalone. I’ll buy more than one


@metaljem77 If we all nag in unison long enough, @Eric Chong will find time for that accessories line he has been thinking about.


----------



## korvin12

Mission accomplished, ordered the Fortitude 8w ytd, hopefully I am still not too late to the party


----------



## korvin12

Kiats said:


> @metaljem77 If we all nag in unison long enough, @Eric Chong will find time for that accessories line he has been thinking about.


I recalled a month or 2 back when @Eric Chong was mentioning they are developing a DAP/Iem case? I wonder if there's any progress/updates on that?


----------



## Auricon

Late night with Bread, Socrates and an EVO


----------



## metaljem77

Auricon said:


> Late night with Bread, Socrates and an EVO


How are you finding Evo with Socrates? Would love your impressions


----------



## Layman1

metaljem77 said:


> How are you finding Evo with Socrates? Would love your impressions


Heh, you beat me to it; I was about to write exactly the same thing 

@Auricon if you have time to answer the question asked by @metaljem77 I wonder if you could also comment a bit about what aspects of the Evo you'd perhaps ideally like to tweak (increase or decrease or otherwise change), along with what changes you actually heard with Socrates? Of course, that's completely up to you if you have the time/willingness to do so 

I feel this could be very helpful though, because somebody simply saying (for example) "Oh, I love this cable with the Evo; it has great synergy" could still mean that somebody else with different preferences might not enjoy that combination at all, so the more we know about what your preferences are and what changes you heard, the more we can get a feel for how it might fit with our own preferences


----------



## 14christ

Auricon said:


> Late night with Bread, Socrates and an EVO


Looks to me the Socrates is a hard one to beat no matter the iem. I'm digging the slider too. Such a classy addition to an already classy cable.


----------



## Auricon (Oct 17, 2021)

metaljem77 said:


> How are you finding Evo with Socrates? Would love your impressions



Unfortunately, I'm one of other Batch 1 EVO owners who were affected by the PWA Genesis cable issue and don't have a frame of reference of how the Socrates compares to the Genesis. I opted to take delivery of my EVO w/o cable and from what I understand, it's going to be sometime before issue is fixed.



> *EE x PWA vs Eletech Socrates* – a very similar sound sig and tonality, but soundstage is not as wide anymore, shrinks a little w/Socrates. Btw, Socrates cable is still my top recommended pair up with original LX which brings up its mids more forward.
> 
> *EE x PWA vs Eletech Aeneid* – opposite to Socrates, in this pair up I actually hear soundstage spread even wider than stock cable. Also, noticed a lift in mid-bass impact and smoother vocals at the top.
> 
> Twister6 - EE Legend EVO review - page 2 Cable pairings



I've been swapping between the Socrates and Aeneid. My initial Aeneid impressions are:

prefer Aeneid's wider soundstage and detailed separation
notice the lift in mid-bass impact and smoother vocals
need to spend more time listening to Classical music since I'm treble sensitive
overall Aeneid is my favorite pairing with EVO between the two Eletech cables - more precise bass and sub-bass with deep sub-bass extension and texture, separation and layering, wider soundstage,
EVO + Socrates soundstage does sound smaller compared to my MEST Mk2 + Socrates which is my favorite pairing. I'm not sure if EVO + Socrates is the best pairing long term and considering picking up PWA 1960 4wire or First Times until the Genesis cable arrives but a bit reluctant since I just splurged on Project 8 Plato x Socrates, Prudence 8 and planning on picking up VE EXT. Might try PWA Copper M2 (OEM MEST Mk cable2) but eager to pair the EVO with P8 Plato x Socrates - well just eager overall for Eletech's new P8 cables 🎉

There's a couple of tracks in my playlist that EVO is rendering differently - specially Massive Attack's "Angel" where there's a metallic, hollow bass echo that doesn't sit quite right with me. It's there with both Eletech cables and is not rendered with my other IEMs or headphones. There's are other tracks like that but it's only a handful but the majority of my playlist - EVO's f'ing amazing especially bass.



Layman1 said:


> .Heh, you beat me to it; I was about to write exactly the same thing
> 
> @Auricon if you have time to answer the question asked by @metaljem77 I wonder if you could also comment a bit about what aspects of the Evo you'd perhaps ideally like to tweak (increase or decrease or otherwise change), along with what changes you actually heard with Socrates? Of course, that's completely up to you if you have the time/willingness to do so
> 
> I feel this could be very helpful though, because somebody simply saying (for example) "Oh, I love this cable with the Evo; it has great synergy" could still mean that somebody else with different preferences might not enjoy that combination at all, so the more we know about what your preferences are and what changes you heard, the more we can get a feel for how it might fit with our own preferences



See my reply enclosed.


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Thank you, I love your leather cases. I’m still waiting for the day a purple one (need not be the current purple) will be made available as a standalone. I’ll buy more than one


I'll start looking out for a nice purple leather, we were bidding on a piece earlier on but couldn't bid as high as some leather craftsman. It takes a little bit of luck 



Kiats said:


> @metaljem77 If we all nag in unison long enough, @Eric Chong will find time for that accessories line he has been thinking about.


Heheh, yes. We have too much ideas floating and not enough time to be testing them out.



korvin12 said:


> I recalled a month or 2 back when @Eric Chong was mentioning they are developing a DAP/Iem case? I wonder if there's any progress/updates on that?


A developmental prototype of sorts, nothing is set in the stone ...yet!


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


>



@Eric Chong Nice to see Eletech blazing a trail yet again. 
I do feel that with the rise of these expensive artisan leather cases, the use of cardboard and masking tape in luxury packaging have been rather neglected, so it's nice to see you bringing them back


----------



## Kiats

Layman1 said:


> @Eric Chong Nice to see Eletech blazing a trail yet again.
> I do feel that with the rise of these expensive artisan leather cases, the use of cardboard and masking tape in luxury packaging have been rather neglected, so it's nice to see you bringing them back


@Eric Chong has been heeding the calls, in the lead up to COP26, to be more environmentally friendly.


----------



## Layman1 (Oct 18, 2021)

Auricon said:


> Unfortunately, I'm one of other Batch 1 EVO owners who were affected by the PWA Genesis cable issue and don't have a frame of reference of how the Socrates compares to the Genesis. I opted to take delivery of my EVO w/o cable and from what I understand, it's going to be sometime before issue is fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, very helpful! 

Heh, I plan to buy the EE Evo at some point too, and one of the main factors in me choosing Plato X Socrates 8-wire as a 2-pin is because I think it could have great synergy with the Evo 

I wanted to try it with my Solaris 2020 as well, but unfortunately can't stretch to buying two of these cables  

For me, I've heard the Socrates can go very well with bass-heavy IEMs (I didn't yet have my MEST Mk II at the time when I demo'd Socrates), so that's one point in its favour there. 

But as well as that, I tried the Plato with my Solaris 2020 when I demoed that cable, and found that of all the IEM/cable pair-up's that I tried, it had the most noticeable impact (I found the OG MEST Mk I and Iliad to have the best synergy for my tastes, but Solaris 2020 + Plato was the most transformative pairing).

I usually hear Solaris 2020 to be very dark, warm and rich, and quite intimate too. But I felt Plato brought a tonne of air and space into the sound signature, brightened it up considerably and improved/brought out the technical performance further. It really sounded astonishingly good; however, the only caveat was that I felt that the resulting sound was really rather different to the sound signature with the stock cable.
But what if you mixed that Plato effect with the Socrates? 

So mentally, I've been kind of thinking about how Plato and Socrates could make a really great pairing together, and how that would sound with various IEMs.

And from what I've read on the product page and Eric's comments, I think Plato X Socrates is going to be more than just the sound of those two cables combined; it will have some unique sound qualities in its own right, so basically, I'm pretty excited


----------



## Eric Chong

Layman1 said:


> @Eric Chong Nice to see Eletech blazing a trail yet again.
> I do feel that with the rise of these expensive artisan leather cases, the use of cardboard and masking tape in luxury packaging have been rather neglected, so it's nice to see you bringing them back





Kiats said:


> @Eric Chong has been heeding the calls, in the lead up to COP26, to be more environmentally friendly.



HAHAHA! Had quite a chuckle. Imagine us releasing a cardboard carrying case….


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> HAHAHA! Had quite a chuckle. Imagine us releasing a cardboard carrying case….


Worked pretty well for Oriolus… just sayin’


----------



## Kiats

Sneak preview... now need to go fix dinner. More photos to follow...


----------



## Kiats

Here’s the Plato X Socrates 8.  Beauty!


----------



## Kiats

And… the Plato 8.  Absolute beauties, @Eric Chong !


----------



## Kiats

Taking the PlatoXSocrates8 out for a spin with the FitEar Air2. 

Very nice touch, @Eric Chong to have the red and blue dots to first indicate left and right, and also be aligned with the red/blue dots on the FitEar shells. Very helpful and thoughtful touch - first class!

Oh! Love the richness and timbre! And the headroom and sense of space. And loves how at the same time it makes the wonderful bass of the Air2 fuller and yet tighter at the same time. Nice sparkle on the trebles and yet with the organic feel. Smiling as I am listening… 

I am not sure how many of you ordered the PlatoXSocrates8 but I think you will enjoy this.


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> And… the Plato 8.  Absolute beauties, @Eric Chong !


Gosh the case’s colour is so sumptuous… I’ve such a soft spot for this colour! I’m a little sad that that isn’t the case’s colour for Plato x Socrates 8


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Gosh the case’s colour is so sumptuous… I’ve such a soft spot for this colour! I’m a little sad that that isn’t the case’s colour for Plato x Socrates 8


I am sure there are plenty of admirers for the case for the Plato x Socrates 8. Perhaps a swap may be something to consider?


----------



## Layman1

mvvRAZ said:


> Worked pretty well for Oriolus… just sayin’


Oh man, I was really trying *not* to go there..
Clearly some are not as charitable as I am


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> I'll start looking out for a nice purple leather, we were bidding on a piece earlier on but couldn't bid as high as some leather craftsman. It takes a little bit of luck
> 
> 
> Heheh, yes. We have too much ideas floating and not enough time to be testing them out.
> ...


Even if just cardboard & masking tape, your design already look very appealing😎😎😎


----------



## mvvRAZ

Layman1 said:


> Oh man, I was really trying *not* to go there..
> Clearly some are not as charitable as I am




I can’t help myself….


----------



## marvin3003

are those cases meant to store cables+iem?


----------



## Kiats

marvin3003 said:


> are those cases meant to store cables+iem?


Yes they are


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Yes they are


What's up with the different 2pin connectors? Are those standard on all Project 8 cables?


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> What's up with the different 2pin connectors? Are those standard on all Project 8 cables?


FitEar IEM connectors.


----------



## Kiats

Now trying out the Plato 8 on the Fitear DC. Beautiful braiding for both cables. Kudos to @Eric Chong and team!


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Gosh the case’s colour is so sumptuous… I’ve such a soft spot for this colour! I’m a little sad that that isn’t the case’s colour for Plato x Socrates 8


I can make that happen for your order, would you like that?


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> I can make that happen for your order, would you like that?


nice... @metaljem77 quick quick!!!


----------



## metaljem77 (Oct 19, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> I can make that happen for your order, would you like that?


Thank you, Eric! I would really love that 🥰 Eternally grateful… I already have the grey and red cases hehehe

Thank you Kiats  your posts may have helped more than I’d know


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Thank you, Eric! I would really love that 🥰 Eternally grateful… I already have the grey and red cases hehehe
> 
> Thank you Kiats  your posts may have helped more than I’d know



Done!


----------



## Eric Chong

Thank you guys! We've concluded our Project 8 seasonal campaign. Thank you for the massive support! We'll be getting round to having each order shipped to you guys as soon as we can! 

-Eric


----------



## Kiats (Oct 19, 2021)

Still running through this beauty with the FitEar DC. Last night with the DX312 and today with the M8.

One of the things I used to have struggles with insofar as silver cables are concerned is I do find them a little on the glaring and thin side. The late Frank from Toxic Cables used to make me wonderful silver cables just to prove my prejudices wrong. He made a string of excellent silver litz and solid core cables for me: the Silver Widow 22, the Aries, the Venom, the Hydra, the Medusa… They were wonderful and firmly killed off my prejudices against silver cables.

I am fortunate that @Eric Chong and crew make wonderful silver cables too. The Plato was a great revelation last year at the start of the lockdown in Singapore. I was stuck WFH and doing a great deal of listening with the Sony Z1R out of the AK Kann Alpha. I was using the stock cable (which lotsa people rave about), but I felt that the bass of the Z1R, whilst visceral and wonderful, was a bit flabby. So I spoke to Eric and he suggested I try out the Plato. The rest is, as they say, history. Great synergy. And the Plato is so pure and pristine that it did not get between the wonderful Z1R transducer and the music.

So, you can imagine my excitement when the Plato 8 arrived yesterday. I have resisted saying anything about it until I had time to listen a bit more and gather my thoughts as well as allow the sensory experience run its course.

My initial thoughts: What was immediately noticeable to me was the sheer density and body of the sound signature of the Plato 8. Surprisingly, there is no compromise on the transparency of the Plato 8. Which can be a bit painful when listening to Adele (we all know how her albums are not the most well recorded and/or mastered). I guess that is what Eric meant when he mentioned it was pretty technical. But on the flip side, the nuances and details of the music come through so clearly without overwhelming the cohesiveness of the music.

As with all silver cables, there is still a fair of burn in time ahead. But this is a good start.


----------



## Kiats

Today has been a crazy brutal day. But i finally am able to get some real quality time with some music. I have switched the Plato 8 over to the Fitear MH335DWSR. Great synergy. The Plato 8 pushes out the already good soundstage even further, there are greater sparkles and there is better extension. At the same time, the Plato 8 gives the MH335DWSR nice body, depth and layering. The last part I have always felt that the MH335DWSR suffered a little in comparison to the original MH335DW. 

Will try out the original MH335DW later this evening. Now to chill…


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Today has been a crazy brutal day. But i finally am able to get some real quality time with some music. I have switched the Plato 8 over to the Fitear MH335DWSR. Great synergy. The Plato 8 pushes out the already good soundstage even further, there are greater sparkles and there is better extension. At the same time, the Plato 8 gives the MH335DWSR nice body, depth and layering. The last part I have always felt that the MH335DWSR suffered a little in comparison to the original MH335DW.
> 
> Will try out the original MH335DW later this evening. Now to chill…


Such a beautiful setup. 👍


----------



## Kiats

Now on to the legendary MH335DW. When it first came out, the jury was divided about the double woofers. There were those who loved the full body it brought to a full BA set up that they never thought was possible with BA drivers. Others felt that there was too much of bass bleed into the mids and, as a result, also seemed to stymie the treble extension. What I finally figured out was that it had great synergy with sliver cables. The silver cables tightened up the bass and as a consequence the mids and trebles were no longer overwhelmed. That’s when it dawned on me what Suyama-San had managed to do: with 5 BA drivers, he had managed to create a full soundstage: it was not just wide but was also deep. It was a true 3D soundstage. 

I was discussing with @Eric Chong earlier today when I had a chance to sneak in about 10 minutes of listening in between endless meetings and was relating to him what the Plato 8 brought to the table with the MH335DWSR. He wondered how the Plato 8 would play with the MH335DW. So, I had a listen. I think it does add further note weight to the sound of the MH335DW. The body was full and textured. But I already had the Toxic Cables Aries which the late Frank made cos he knew that I was struggling to tame the bass of the MH335DW. And in my view, the MH335DWSR scaled up more with the Plato 8. Not that the MH335DW did not benefit from the Plato 8. But It is more that the MH335DWSR needed the Plato 8 more.


----------



## Jayden

Kiats said:


> Now on to the legendary MH335DW. When it first came out, the jury was divided about the double woofers. There were those who loved the full body it brought to a full BA set up that they never thought was possible with BA drivers. Others felt that there was too much of bass bleed into the mids and, as a result, also seemed to stymie the treble extension. What I finally figured out was that it had great synergy with sliver cables. The silver cables tightened up the bass and as a consequence the mids and trebles were no longer overwhelmed. That’s when it dawned on me what Suyama-San had managed to do: with 5 BA drivers, he had managed to create a full soundstage: it was not just wide but was also deep. It was a true 3D soundstage.
> 
> I was discussing with @Eric Chong earlier today when I had a chance to sneak in about 10 minutes of listening in between endless meetings and was relating to him what the Plato 8 brought to the table with the MH335DWSR. He wondered how the Plato 8 would play with the MH335DW. So, I had a listen. I think it does add further note weight to the sound of the MH335DW. The body was full and textured. But I already had the Toxic Cables Aries which the late Frank made cos he knew that I was struggling to tame the bass of the MH335DW. And in my view, the MH335DWSR scaled up more with the Plato 8. Not that the MH335DW did not benefit from the Plato 8. But It is more that the MH335DWSR needed the Plato 8 more.



Full of envy! I'm eagerly waiting on the Plato X Socrates 8 to pair with the Fusang


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> Full of envy! I'm eagerly waiting on the Plato X Socrates 8 to pair with the Fusang


Nice! Let us know how that goes! So you did get the Fusang after all! Congrats!


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Full of envy! I'm eagerly waiting on the Plato X Socrates 8 to pair with the Fusang


Soon , soon ~!!

The team is on overdrive at the moment crafting the Project 8s, we should be able to ship out some next week, and the week after


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Soon , soon ~!!
> 
> The team is on overdrive at the moment crafting the Project 8s, we should be able to ship out some next week, and the week after


Thank you Eric and team. I’m not in a rush so please take your time. As much as we’re grateful for your endless hard work, please take good care and stay safe (this is to all too)!


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Thank you Eric and team. I’m not in a rush so please take your time. As much as we’re grateful for your endless hard work, please take good care and stay safe (this is to all too)!


Thank you for your kind words  I'll convey them to the team too!


----------



## Craftsman1511

Reading the impressions from @Kiats , the PlatoXSocrates seems to gear more towards the Socrates signature than the Plato or a hybrid as a whole. Am i reading it right? 

Curious how would the Socrates compare with the PlatoXSocrates?


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Reading the impressions from @Kiats , the PlatoXSocrates seems to gear more towards the Socrates signature than the Plato or a hybrid as a whole. Am i reading it right?
> 
> Curious how would the Socrates compare with the PlatoXSocrates?


Absolutely. With the inclusion of the P8 Plato, we wanted the inherent signature to gear towards the main catalyst instead of going for the common "Hybrid" cable set up. The Plato X Socrates triumphs the Socrates in it's very deep layered signature with incredible note weight and density. Hints of Socrates flavor yes, but very different in experience


----------



## deafdoorknob (Oct 22, 2021)

@Eric Chong would Eletech be able to obtain connectors for Dita twins, I am considering getting Fortitude for my Dita Fidelity...

Also, was Phantasm retuned or just an XLS with cosmetic changes + Eletech cable (saw someone listed it on a local forum) thx!


----------



## Eric Chong

deafdoorknob said:


> @Eric Chong would Eletech be able to obtain connectors for Dita twins, I am considering getting Fortitude for my Dita Fidelity...
> 
> Also, was Phantasm retuned or just an XLS with cosmetic changes + Eletech cable (saw someone listed it on a local forum) thx!


Let me speak with the Dita boys on Monday when they're back in office and i'll send you a pm 

Meanwhile, the Phantasm is using the same XLS driver but retuned. It also features Eletech specially crafted internal wires as well as a Phantasm project's IEM cable. The Phantasm goes for a warmer presentation compared to the OG.


----------



## deafdoorknob

Eric Chong said:


> Let me speak with the Dita boys on Monday when they're back in office and i'll send you a pm
> 
> Meanwhile, the Phantasm is using the same XLS driver but retuned. It also features Eletech specially crafted internal wires as well as a Phantasm project's IEM cable. The Phantasm goes for a warmer presentation compared to the OG.


Thanks @Eric Chong , looking forward to it!


----------



## Rin1990

I haven't heard a thing of this company unfortunately despite being a bit on a cable hunt for my IEM. 

Simply looking for something that's very balanced and not too warm sounding. 

I don't mind V shape as long as it's tastefully done without one side being too much (bass bleed or sibilance)

Any recommendations?


----------



## Eric Chong

deafdoorknob said:


> Thanks @Eric Chong , looking forward to it!


PM Sent! 



Rin1990 said:


> I haven't heard a thing of this company unfortunately despite being a bit on a cable hunt for my IEM.
> 
> Simply looking for something that's very balanced and not too warm sounding.
> 
> ...



It's depends on alot of factors actually. If you could advise on us the following, i'm sure many of us would be able to point you towards a feasible direction, Eletech or not  

1) What's your sound signature preference ?
2) Which IEM / Setup are you using the cable with ?
3) What would you like to hear improved off the current setup ?

-Eric


----------



## Rin1990 (Oct 25, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> PM Sent!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for reaching out to me.

My sound signature preference in general is this --

_*Balanced, wide and tall soundstage with relaxed presentation that also has some 3D spatial holographic element.*_

I'm using Empire Ears Supra custom, an old entry CIEM thats long discontinued but it's a competent dual driver.

My setup is sometimes either directly from my phone or with a Fiio Q1 DAC amp.






I would like to have more soundstage and lush vocals / midrange, tighter bass and maybe more treble but won't be sibilant to the ears (I'm fairly sensitive to sibilance)

Edit: I understand that I do not have multi thousand dollars worth of hardware for my setup but I do believe that there are always something for all range so do forgive if some of my sources appear rather...unimpressive.


----------



## Deezel177

Rin1990 said:


> I haven't heard a thing of this company unfortunately despite being a bit on a cable hunt for my IEM.
> 
> Simply looking for something that's very balanced and not too warm sounding.
> 
> ...


Rin! I haven't seen you in years, my friend!  How've you been? Still on the hunt for the illustrious EE Arthur? It's got successors upon successors at this point.


----------



## Rin1990

Deezel177 said:


> Rin! I haven't seen you in years, my friend!  How've you been? Still on the hunt for the illustrious EE Arthur? It's got successors upon successors at this point.


Come on, buddy. You know I'm never gonna be able to afford what's equivalent to a Bugatti in IEM world. 

Though being away for a few years I do kinda miss the fun on this hobby. 

But yeah, I'm curious to say the least, to hear what is new for Empire Ears.


----------



## Eric Chong

Deezel177 said:


> Still on the hunt for the illustrious EE Arthur


Now that you've mentioned it, i do remember chatting with Rin on multiple occasions back in the day. No wonder i find him familiar-ish!



Rin1990 said:


> Thank you for reaching out to me.
> 
> My sound signature preference in general is this --
> 
> ...



I certainly remember the Supra fondly. EE has revamped quite a little these days...but i digress.

I would likely recommend the Prudence in this case, what it will do though is adds in a hint of dynamism into your setup while extending extensions on both sides. Mid range are slightly more forward sounding and bolstered, albeit not as weighty as some of our other offerings. What it will not do though is offer a all round 3D holographic soundstaging. Prudence adds more on the height and depth of presentation more so than the width.


----------



## Rin1990

Eric Chong said:


> Now that you've mentioned it, i do remember chatting with Rin on multiple occasions back in the day. No wonder i find him familiar-ish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, do forgive me for not remembering our old conversation. It's been years after all.

I do fine the name ring a bell but can't quite place it 

And I see. 

I do wish there's a way to audition the cable since blind purchase is slightly risky but I am interested nonetheless. 

Still, if there's no way to send a review unit or something that's fine too. I'll just have to save up a bit and pull the trigger when the time is right. 

I do find the lack of 3D spatial a bit unfortunate but I guess there's only so much a cable can do.


----------



## Deezel177

Rin1990 said:


> Come on, buddy. You know I'm never gonna be able to afford what's equivalent to a Bugatti in IEM world.
> 
> Though being away for a few years I do kinda miss the fun on this hobby.
> 
> But yeah, I'm curious to say the least, to hear what is new for Empire Ears.


To be fair, Massdrop managed to get the Zeus down to 600 USD, so getting there isn't as impossible as you might think, especially on the used market. But, regardless, it's cool to see you around these parts again, man. 'Hope you get to find what you're looking for.


----------



## Rin1990 (Oct 25, 2021)

Deezel177 said:


> To be fair, Massdrop managed to get the Zeus down to 600 USD, so getting there isn't as impossible as you might think, especially on the used market. But, regardless, it's cool to see you around these parts again, man. 'Hope you get to find what you're looking for.



600 bucks for a Zeus? Damn.

I guess I missed out a bunch....

Honestly though, I doubt I can find such a good deal a second time. 

I'll have to really wait, it seems.


----------



## Eric Chong

Rin1990 said:


> 600 bucks for a Zeus? Damn.
> 
> I guess I missed out a bunch....
> 
> ...



Heheh i suggest you check out the slew of IEM successors and new updates in the market right now. I believe upgrade cable would be the last thing you need right now


----------



## Rin1990

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh i suggest you check out the slew of IEM successors and new updates in the market right now. I believe upgrade cable would be the last thing you need right now


True, I always thought the best upgrade is the IEM first, then source, and finally the cable.

The only reason to why I upgrade my Supra's cable is because it tangles too easily and the sound is just not quite there.


----------



## Eric Chong

Rin1990 said:


> IEM first, then source, and finally the cable



Absolutely agreed


----------



## Eric Chong

UPDATE ~

So sorry guys~!! We have to close the orders for Plato for a little while. We went completely out of materials. Will update again in 2 weeks.

Meanwhile part of the Project 8s were shipped out this week. We'll resume shipping for the rest of the orders next week!

Thank you guys for the kind patience 

-Eric


----------



## Rin1990

Eric Chong said:


> UPDATE ~
> 
> So sorry guys~!! We have to close the orders for Plato for a little while. We went completely out of materials. Will update again in 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the Plato is selling way hotter than hotcakes. You guys are killing it huh?


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> UPDATE ~
> 
> So sorry guys~!! We have to close the orders for Plato for a little while. We went completely out of materials. Will update again in 2 weeks.
> 
> ...



Good going Eric ! Eletech crafts are so addicting that im not surprised it's always been on sell out status. Hope this doesn't affect the Project 8 lead time! Appreciate the hard work you and your team puts into the products!


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Hope this doesn't affect the Project 8 lead time!



It doesn't  Our team had to come in over the weekends to ensure that the scheduled shipping are on time for this week


----------



## Craftsman1511

@Eric Chong thanks for the swift shipping! I just received the Plato X Socrates 8 wires and I'm thoroughly impressed. The amount of details and lushness it outputs is out of the world. I began listening to the tracks im used to listening to and have been hearing new things from them due to the extra details and airiness. Impressive work! Not to mention that the braiding is done just right, i was expecting a heftier ergonomics.

Since you're clear onto something here with the mixology of cables. Do you take bespoke orders or would you consider Iliad/Aeneid or Aeneid/Plato kind of Project 8? Already imagining in my mind how these would sound xD


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> @Eric Chong thanks for the swift shipping! I just received the Plato X Socrates 8 wires and I'm thoroughly impressed. The amount of details and lushness it outputs is out of the world. I began listening to the tracks im used to listening to and have been hearing new things from them due to the extra details and airiness. Impressive work! Not to mention that the braiding is done just right, i was expecting a heftier ergonomics.
> 
> Since you're clear onto something here with the mixology of cables. Do you take bespoke orders or would you consider Iliad/Aeneid or Aeneid/Plato kind of Project 8? Already imagining in my mind how these would sound xD



Glad you loved the Project 8s ~!! The braiding for them is indeed not easy. We have to make sure it's perfect and any mistakes in between we'll have to tear down and start from scratch. That's why Project 8 has always been a stressful but fulfilling period for us yearly 

I've mentioned prior that Aeneid / Iliad in project 8 is likely not possible due to the bulk of the cable. It'll probably be VERY hefty. However, we are exploring and testing out the feasibility of 4w of the aforementioned combinations. IF we do it, it'll likely be a project for next year


----------



## Craftsman1511

@Eric Chong Kudos to maintaining the high standard of quality in your cables! Always looking forward to seasonal projects of yours ^^

and also, if you and your team come up with an Aeneid Project 8, that will definitely look and sound amazing. If Aeneid Project 8 happens next year, I am probably gonna start saving up now


----------



## GOOROO (Nov 7, 2021)

Hey!

I'm looking for a neutral reference cable to pair with:

- 64 audio u18t
- Lotoo Paw 6000

I'm set on the Plato 8wire cable, but would love to educate myself more.


I'm coming from Effect Audio Lionheart 4wire, which is discontinued and would love to support Eletech as my new cable provider!

Perhaps I should consider Project 8 Plato X Socrates or 8wire Prudence?

This is a description of the Lionheart 4wire compared to Leonidas:

 "Like a mature older brother Lionheart is less eager to show off. It takes on a more organic, intimate tone with less flourish. Notes are weightier and rounder, with a slower attack and decay, in contrast to the airy and well-textured Leonidas II. The staging is more compact and imaging is well, fuzzier too.

What it lacks in technicalities and soundstage properties, is made up for with a smooth, Nutella-addictive musicality.

Zooming in, the bass is looser and less disciplined than Leonidas II, and the treble sounds blunted in comparison. However, Lionheart hits where it hurts most. Instrument timbre is impeccably accurate and true to life, a thing Leonidas II struggles to replicate. Vocals are more forward and emotional too, perhaps making Lionheart more of a crowd-pleaser than the technical-minded Leonidas II."

https://www.headphonesty.com/2019/03/review-effect-audio-leonidas-ii/



I'm looking to upgrade for something comparable to the Lionheart 8wire.

"Despite the 8-wire’s conservative lower midrange, the Lionheart still maintains its body; constructing notes with generous thickness even up top. Although it is a cleaner profile overall, the cable shies away from crisp and analytical. It toys with the idea of approaching neutral, but it never shakes off the delicacy, softness or organicity inherently imbued into its tone.

The Lionheart thrives because of its spectacular midrange. Vocals and instruments alike convey a natural tone, achieving a level of life-liked-ness that can only be attributed to its balance of richness and energy. Vocalists can go from a gentle whisper to an explosive belt, and the Lionheart portrays that dynamic range excellently; maintaining its gorgeous timbre throughout. Instruments also benefit from excellent depth and decent transparency.

But, even with the 8-wire variant’s cleaner character, it retains some of the 4-wire’s warmth, because of its harmonic presentation. Notes strike big-and-bold with gentle decay, filling the 8-wire’s expansive stage with rich overtones. The 4-wire Lionheart exaggerates this effect, imbuing its sonic palate with a cohesive liquidity; a reverb-like effect that smears together elements of the stage. It creates a less transparent overall image, but this addictive musicality is – to me – what makes the Lionheart so special."

https://theheadphonelist.com/effect-audio-8-wire-lionheart-the-golden-fleece/

The u18t is considered a mid-centric bright monitor. I enjoyed the subtle warmth but detailed mid range that the Lionheart gave. However, much of newer line of cables from said company priorities slower decay to reach musicality.

I'm looking for something fast and smooth, hence Plato.

I considered Iliad, but heard it was a  textured cable, which the 64 audio Monitors already have plenty of. Also, the bass, though clean, was lifted above neutral.

I'm looking for the subtle warmness in the midbass to balance the u18t. But with a transparent and detailed (not bright) cable.

I have no curiosity to consider the Leonidas, when Eletech exists!

PS I love the seasonal 8 wire variants and everything about their handcrafted bespoke process.


----------



## Eric Chong

GOOROO said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm looking for a neutral reference cable to pair with:
> 
> ...


Pm sent on some of my thoughts, it's a lengthy post! Enjoy the read 

-Eric


----------



## Jayden

GOOROO said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm looking for a neutral reference cable to pair with:
> 
> ...


I cant say for the Plato 8 as it hasn't arrived yet. I have the U18s hooked permanently to the Aeneids and it has incredible synergy. You may want to consider trying that pairing as well


----------



## Craftsman1511

Have anyone had the VE newest Phonix? Any cable pairing impressions? I've a Phonix otw from another user and im rather intrigued about this one is its cable rolling experience. Heard that it is very sensitive / selective to cable pairing


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Have anyone had the VE newest Phonix? Any cable pairing impressions? I've a Phonix otw from another user and im rather intrigued about this one is its cable rolling experience. Heard that it is very sensitive / selective to cable pairing



Try asking @korvin12 , proud owner of one


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> Try asking @korvin12 , proud owner of one


Sadly, mine is not here yet😭😭😭


----------



## twister6

Craftsman1511 said:


> Have anyone had the VE newest Phonix? Any cable pairing impressions? I've a Phonix otw from another user and im rather intrigued about this one is its cable rolling experience. Heard that it is very sensitive / selective to cable pairing



No different than many other IEMs when it comes to cable pairing, since it is always about finding the best synergy.  And since we are in _In the House of Eric_, Aeneid will give you a bigger and more holographic soundstage with more revealing upper mids/treble, while switching to Iliad will narrow down the soundstage, giving you intimacy with more depth/height and will bring more body and smoother organic tonality to upper frequencies.

And, btw, I'm still undecided if I will call it Phonix or Phoenix, though leaning more toward Phoenix


----------



## 14christ

twister6 said:


> No different than many other IEMs when it comes to cable pairing, since it is always about finding the best synergy.  And since we are in _In the House of Eric_, Aeneid will give you a bigger and more holographic soundstage with more revealing upper mids/treble, while switching to Iliad will narrow down the soundstage, giving you intimacy with more depth/height and will bring more body and smoother organic tonality to upper frequencies.
> 
> And, btw, I'm still undecided if I will call it Phonix or Phoenix, though leaning more toward Phoenix


Wait so you have your own line of iems coming out?


----------



## greenmac

Eric, are you able to comment on the characteristics of the  Eletech Tyrian and how it would pair with UM Mest v2 ?

Thank you


----------



## twister6

14christ said:


> Wait so you have your own line of iems coming out?



Hahaha!

I'm talking about Vision Ears latest flagship (in the picture above), VE Phönix (tuned based on switch#2 of Erlkonig).  People either call it Phonix or Phoenix because of that "ö".  Their Erlkonig was "Erl", Elysium was "Ely".  This one, not sure if to call it Phonix or Phoenix, but I'm leaning more toward Phoenix.


----------



## Beh0lder

twister6 said:


> Their Erlkonig was "Erl", Elysium was "Ely".  This one, not sure if to call it Phonix or Phoenix, but I'm leaning more toward Phoenix.


Yummy abbriev - the VE Pho


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> Sadly, mine is not here yet😭😭😭


Oof! That's quite a long time. I remember you ordering it quite awhile ago. Soon I reckon, Phonix has began shipping worldwide.



twister6 said:


> House of Eric


Hahaha, Eletech is a lot of things but definitely not my one-man show!  Meanwhile "Erl", "Ely" etc ...call it the"Pho"  ? How does it compare to the Erl? A step up?



greenmac said:


> Eric, are you able to comment on the characteristics of the  Eletech Tyrian and how it would pair with UM Mest v2 ?
> 
> Thank you


The Tyrian was a limited release for HK and unfortunately out of production. With the Tyrian, we've adding a shielded mesh with a more organic tuned SPC, making it a incredibly clean and natural with a pitch black background darkness. Unfortunately i've not had the UM Mest v2 come by our lab but I hear @Kiats enjoying it and would recommend the Socrates. 

I also hear the stock cable is quite decent too!


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> Oof! That's quite a long time. I remember you ordering it quite awhile ago. Soon I reckon, Phonix has began shipping worldwide.
> 
> 
> Hahaha, Eletech is a lot of things but definitely not my one-man show!  Meanwhile "Erl", "Ely" etc ...call it the"Pho"  ? How does it compare to the Erl? A step up?
> ...


Yup, I pre ordered back in late august, fingers crossed lets hope I will receive it very soon!


----------



## Sabre2

Taking Socrate for a spin tonight with the MH334. Very enjoyable pairing


----------



## Kiats

Sabre2 said:


> Taking Socrate for a spin tonight with the MH334. Very enjoyable pairing


Very nice! Socrates is such a sweet sounding cable with excellent dynamics and sparkle. While being so smooth and refined.


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> The Tyrian was a limited release for HK and unfortunately out of production. With the Tyrian, we've adding a shielded mesh with a more organic tuned SPC, making it a incredibly clean and natural with a pitch black background darkness. Unfortunately i've not had the UM Mest v2 come by our lab but I hear @Kiats enjoying it and would recommend the Socrates.
> 
> I also hear the stock cable is quite decent too!



Yes the stock cable is actually quite decent indeed. And, yes, I suspect that the beneficial upgrade is likely to be the Socrates. Of course I am sure it will be stellar with the Iliad but the Socrates will be a very worthy upgrade indeed. Another thing to ponder, if @greenmac thinks the Mest MkII is a keeper is to ponder if UM can reshell it into a custom. I had the universal on demo for about a week. The custom is consistent and does away with the issues of trying to find an ear tip that works for you as well as the constant adjustments needed. The timbre, to my ears, improve as well. Primarily because the BCD has much greater impact.


----------



## Sabre2

Kiats said:


> Very nice! Socrates is such a sweet sounding cable with excellent dynamics and sparkle. While being so smooth and refined.


@Kiats Agree, thank you for your recommendation  This cable is also very managable and easy to keep


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> Yup, I pre ordered back in late august, fingers crossed lets hope I will receive it very soon!


Looking forward to you receiving your shiny new toy 



Sabre2 said:


> Taking Socrate for a spin tonight with the MH334. Very enjoyable pairing


Glad that you're enjoying it! Meanwhile, have you heard? DC Ti is now available


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Glad that you're enjoying it! Meanwhile, have you heard? DC Ti is now available


Waiting for confirmation how many kidneys we have to sell off before we take the leap of faith. heheh


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Waiting for confirmation how many kidneys we have to sell off before we take the leap of faith. heheh


SG Pricing isn't out yet?


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> SG Pricing isn't out yet?


Not that I'm aware ...


----------



## metaljem77

Just received my Proj 8 Plato cable. Workmanship of both the cable and the leather case is impeccable (as always). I’m still trying it out with my IEMs, so far I like it the most with VE8 and EVO. I’m going to stick with the latter pairing for now, the attacks of the bass are thumping and the clarity to mids and treble is v enjoyable to me. Aethestically, the cable’s silver and black colours are complimenting the EVO to a tee  compliments to Eric and his team, I can’t wait to see what you are coming up with next! 🤩


----------



## Sabre2

Project 8 Fortitude has arrived. Just in time for the weekend.  Thank you @Eric Chong


----------



## korvin12

metaljem77 said:


> Just received my Proj 8 Plato cable. Workmanship of both the cable and the leather case is impeccable (as always). I’m still trying it out with my IEMs, so far I like it the most with VE8 and EVO. I’m going to stick with the latter pairing for now, the attacks of the bass are thumping and the clarity to mids and treble is v enjoyable to me. Aethestically, the cable’s silver and black colours are complimenting the EVO to a tee  compliments to Eric and his team, I can’t wait to see what you are coming up with next! 🤩


So envy, still waiting for mine, wonder when is it coming


----------



## Jayden

korvin12 said:


> So envy, still waiting for mine, wonder when is it coming


Soon my friend, soon. Looking forward to your sharing of the cable experience!


----------



## Auricon

It’s been a long wait, Project 8s arriving soon!!!


----------



## Auricon

Arrived a two days early!

Prudence 8 and Project 8 Plato x Socrates


----------



## Auricon (Nov 15, 2021)

Initial impressions out of the box, goodness this a beautiful, luxuriously thick cable.

Paired with EVO and 3MAX SS, P8 Plato x Socrates is a match made in heaven by the Olympian gods. Socrates’s quality bass and sub bass is all there but P8 Plato provides the airiness which I felt was missing with just Socrates alone - P8 Plato builds on Socrates layered soundstage, depth, details and separation.

Been randomly listening to Grimes “Violence” and “Venus Fly”, Leon Bridges “Motorbike”, Gorillaz “Meanwhile”, Tom Misch “Kyiv”, oddCouple “Reflections feat. Jamila Woods” and loving clarity in vocals and gobs of bass, LOL. On King Hannah’s “Crème Brûlée’s” vocal is incredibly enveloping and haunting - pulling you in… guitar rift and percussion at 03:30 soars with details. Yeah I’m horrible at writing impressions and I’m enjoying P8 Plato x Socrates - question is has it knocked my Aeneid off its lofty pedestal?


----------



## 14christ

Auricon said:


> Initial impressions out of the box, goodness this a beautiful, luxuriously thick cable.
> 
> Paired with EVO and 3MAX SS, P8 Plato x Socrates is a match made in heaven by the Olympian gods. Socrates’s quality bass and sub bass is all there but P8 Plato provides the airiness which I felt was missing with just Socrates alone - P8 Plato builds on Socrates layered soundstage, depth, details and separation.
> 
> Been randomly listening to Grimes “Violence” and “Venus Fly”, Leon Bridges “Motorbike”, Gorillaz “Meanwhile”, Tom Misch “Kyiv”, oddCouple “Reflections feat. Jamila Woods” and loving clarity in vocals and gobs of bass, LOL. On King Hannah’s “Crème Brûlée’s” vocal is incredibly enveloping and haunting - pulling you in… guitar rift and percussion at 03:30 soars with details. Yeah I’m horrible at writing impressions and I’m enjoying P8 Plato x Socrates - question is has it knocked my Aeneid off its lofty pedestal?


So as of right now the X is better than the Socrates in your opinion?


----------



## Auricon

14christ said:


> So as of right now the X is better than the Socrates in your opinion?




Putting me on the spot as always @14christ, haha!

I try not to think in terms of best but synergies with my IEMs:

P8 Plato x Socrates + EVO
Socrates + Mest MK2

Aeneid universally with both

P8 Prudence “fixes” EVO’s unusual bass echo effect on Massive Attack’s “Angel”. This is my first time listening with P8 Prudence and I’m surprisingly excited by the performance of this “affordable” cable.


----------



## 14christ

Auricon said:


> Putting me on the spot as always @14christ, haha!
> 
> I try not to think in terms of best but synergies with my IEMs:
> 
> ...


😂😂 I figured with the Mest. Just thought I'd ask. 👍


----------



## Sifo

Been absolutely in love with my Socrates too ever since receiving it. Might be my fav cable as of right now, even cardas clear light 2w getting less time.


----------



## metaljem77

I’m curious if anyone else is pairing LX with Proj 8 Plato x Socrates? I’m so digging the synergy! I’ve been searching hard for a cable to surpass the Stormbreaker’s fantastic synergy with LX (which I personally preferred over 1950s), and I think I may have found it in P8 Plato x Socrates. Happy to hear your inputs!


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

Hey folks. Just a heads up that we received our Project 8 stock! We only have 1 or 2 left in stock that weren't preordered for most of the variants: https://bloomaudio.com/collections/eletech


----------



## Eric Chong

Apologies guys, for the slow replies on pm and emails. Im stuck in military camp for yearly SG obligations till 26th. Currently having very very limited access to internet and all. Will try to revert all the emails and pm's as soon as i can 


metaljem77 said:


> I’m curious if anyone else is pairing LX with Proj 8 Plato x Socrates? I’m so digging the synergy! I’ve been searching hard for a cable to surpass the Stormbreaker’s fantastic synergy with LX (which I personally preferred over 1950s), and I think I may have found it in P8 Plato x Socrates. Happy to hear your inputs!



Interesting, how's the synergy like? We've had the LX in the office as well. However, very unfortunate i did not try out this specific pairing and we're out of materials to craft another piece to try it out ourselves. 

-Eric


----------



## metaljem77

Putting aside one’s subscription to the notion of cable burn-in, I feel that P8 Plato x Socrates (“P8”) surpasses Socrates for LX in terms of technicalities. P8’s pairing with LX renders sharper details (esp in mid bass and treble) and a wider soundstage. What I like about P8 over 1950s with LX is that I seem to hear faster attacks in the middle register. For many of the metal songs, I’d prefer this type of presentation. Clearly I don’t describe sounds well and whatever I can describe, they are prob only comprehensible to me lol…


----------



## Layman1

metaljem77 said:


> I’m curious if anyone else is pairing LX with Proj 8 Plato x Socrates? I’m so digging the synergy! I’ve been searching hard for a cable to surpass the Stormbreaker’s fantastic synergy with LX (which I personally preferred over 1950s), and I think I may have found it in P8 Plato x Socrates. Happy to hear your inputs!


So, I haven't got LX here (although I've listened to it extensively in the past).
But I do have EE Nemesis and Phantom. I had a thicker-gauge Ares II+ on the Nemesis and an Ares II 8-wire on the Phantom.

Apologies to @Eric Chong I've been meaning to post about this cable but was too busy finishing up my UM Fusang review!

The Plato X Socrates is gorgeous (as is the Plato leather case!), which by now should probably go without saying lol.
With both the Nemesis and the Phantom, I've noticed a significant improvement with the Plato X Socrates.
More air, detail, power and clarity.
I haven't had the time to really sit down and do any analytical or A/B testing, but from the listening sessions I've done so far, the new Eletech 8-wire has breathed new life into these old faithful IEMs for me. So glad I took the plunge and glad to support the Eletech family 
My only regret is that I didn't also get an MMCX version that I could use with my Solaris 2020 and Dorado 2020. I have a strong feeling it would have great synergy! >.<

Eric, you MUST do this cable again next time, haha. I'm not making that mistake again


----------



## Jayden

Auricon said:


> Arrived a two days early!
> 
> Prudence 8 and Project 8 Plato x Socrates


Looking good with your cable collection right there! Youre making my hands itch to get more of Eletech's products man..


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Putting aside one’s subscription to the notion of cable burn-in, I feel that P8 Plato x Socrates (“P8”) surpasses Socrates for LX in terms of technicalities. P8’s pairing with LX renders sharper details (esp in mid bass and treble) and a wider soundstage. What I like about P8 over 1950s with LX is that I seem to hear faster attacks in the middle register. For many of the metal songs, I’d prefer this type of presentation. Clearly I don’t describe sounds well and whatever I can describe, they are prob only comprehensible to me lol…


Interesting. Did you find the P8 to be significantly harder to burn in than our regular 4w? Our team needed to clock much more hours to hear a discernable change. How does the P8 PxS deal with the LX bass? One thing I love on the Socrates is that it manages to handle the lows so well on the LX. Much more layered and textured even when compared to our higher range of cables.



Layman1 said:


> Eric, you MUST do this cable again next time,


Haa.. the team were always burnt out during Project 8s with overtimes and tight schedule. I hope to bring this back again, when the team is fully rested and ready to commit to the Project 8s again 

Glad that you liked em!



Jayden said:


> Looking good with your cable collection right there! Youre making my hands itch to get more of Eletech's products man..


C'mon you sport almost as good a collection yourself  How goes your new Fusang?


----------



## Kiats

Is this a beautiful sight or what? The gorgeous Iliad IC and IEM cables working in tandem. The Phatlab Chimera GT engineering sample. Taking it out for a spin courtesy of @Uncle Wilson and Jaben SG.


----------



## Kiats

Early drizzly Saturday morning. Chilling to some music with the help of the Iliad IC and the PlatoXSocrates 8. Just love the glow and sonics of tube amps.


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> C'mon you sport almost as good a collection yourself  How goes your new Fusang?


The Fusang is great, been my day to day setup every since I received it. But damn, I am already looking at new cables for a different experience  it never seems to be enough!


----------



## Eric Chong

Black Friday has always been a time for excitement and more importantly, DEALS! Eletech is currently preparing for the Friday buzz~!!

Get ready for this upcoming #BlackFriday2021 as Eletech dishes out amazing deals and specials. Not to mention, a very grand #Giveaway~!!

More information on the BF deals as well as instructions on how to join the giveaway will be released soon. 

Continue following us on Head-Fi and FB / Instagram for first hand news!


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> The Fusang is great, been my day to day setup every since I received it. But damn, I am already looking at new cables for a different experience  it never seems to be enough!


Good to hear that @Jayden ! I am just waiting for my Fusang to come back from UM. Though I am really enjoying the UM Mest MK II, I do miss the Fusang.


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> Black Friday has always been a time for excitement and more importantly, DEALS! Eletech is currently preparing for the Friday buzz~!!
> 
> Get ready for this upcoming #BlackFriday2021 as Eletech dishes out amazing deals and specials. Not to mention, a very grand #Giveaway~!!
> 
> ...


My heart is ready! But my bank.... Hopefully I get to snag up some good deals


----------



## Jayden

Kiats said:


> Good to hear that @Jayden ! I am just waiting for my Fusang to come back from UM. Though I am really enjoying the UM Mest MK II, I do miss the Fusang.


Totally understand how you feel. Absence does make the heart fonder !


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> Black Friday has always been a time for excitement and more importantly, DEALS! Eletech is currently preparing for the Friday buzz~!!
> 
> Get ready for this upcoming #BlackFriday2021 as Eletech dishes out amazing deals and specials. Not to mention, a very grand #Giveaway~!!
> 
> ...


I was just wondering if @Eric Chong will have any deals for blackfriday and saw this  Looking forward to some great deals!


----------



## metaljem77

Hi @Eric, can I please ask if Aeneid will be part of Eletech’s Black Friday deals? 😜


----------



## Eric Chong

【Stay Tuned - Almost Storewide BF Promo!】

Hang on just a little while more! This coming Friday, Eletech gets ready to dazzle you with BF promos featuring all the popular items in Eletech's collection. 

UP TO 20% OFF!!

Not to mention, we'll be giving out a raffle of one of Eletech's Creme de la creme, no purchases necessary!

Stay tuned for more information!


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Hi @Eric, can I please ask if Aeneid will be part of Eletech’s Black Friday deals? 😜


The team is currently preparing for the BF deals while I am in military reservist, will have more news on closer date!


----------



## Eric Chong

*【 Black Friday 2021 Deals Are Here! 】*

// 26th November - 1st December //

️ Up to 20% Off Storewide!





Eletech brings forth the best deal of the year with this year's Black Friday campaign~!! During the promotional period, Eletech is offering various tiered discounts up to 20% off and freebies storewide~!!

Prices are adjusted in the webstore and discounts applied automatically, no coupons required.

Check out the entire list of discount and promotion here :
https://elementechnology.com/blogs/news/eletech-black-friday-deals-2021

We'll be announcing our BF giveaway bonanza soon! Stay tuned 

www.elementechnology.com

#eletech #cables #upgradecable #iemcable #iemcables #headfi #hifi #musician #musiclife #audio #earphones #livemusic #gadgets #geometry #iem #inearmonitor #ciem #uiem #kevlar #2pin #mmcx #audiophile #audiophilecable


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Hi @Eric, can I please ask if Aeneid will be part of Eletech’s Black Friday deals? 😜


Here you go! Check out our Black Friday deals on the webstore!


----------



## Craftsman1511

Just checked out the webstore! There's a tingling itch in me to buy so many things from there  You are tempting me very badly @Eric Chong...


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Here you go! Check out our Black Friday deals on the webstore!


Thank you, Eric! I saw!!! I sent you a pm as well to enquire about something


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Thank you, Eric! I saw!!! I sent you a pm as well to enquire about something


Just replied! 

Sorry, just got back to civilisation. Will revert all the pending emails and PMs today 

-Eric


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Just replied!
> 
> Sorry, just got back to civilisation. Will revert all the pending emails and PMs today
> 
> -Eric


welcome back from the jungle. literally.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> welcome back from the jungle. literally.


So glad to be back lol


----------



## Eric Chong

Here are the details for the giveaway folks! Read on and start sharing for your chance to win! Best of luck 










📣 Black Friday Giveaway Bonanza 📣​
Black Friday / Cyber Monday has always been a season of excitement and buzz !! This year, Eletech shall sweeten the pot with a FREE GIVEAWAY~!!

💥 Drumrolls...

Enter Aeneid, Eletech's flagship product up for raffle !! Closing date would be // 15 DEC 2021, 0000hrs GMT+8 //

Here's how to participate :
--------------------------------------------
METHOD 1 | Facebook | 3 x Winning Chance
--------------------------------------------
1️⃣ Like Eletech Official FB Page // 
www.facebook.com/eletechsg
*
2️⃣ Share with us what you like about Eletech on this post //
*
3️⃣ Share This Post //
.
--------------------------------------------
METHOD 2 | Head-Fi | 3 x Winning Chance
--------------------------------------------
🔥 Subscribe to Eletech Official Head-Fi Thread // 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/eletech-cables-official-impressions-discussions-thread.919228/
*
🔥 Tell us what you would like to see next from Eletech in our Thread //
.
--------------------------------------------
METHOD 3 | Subscribe  | 2 x Winning Chance
--------------------------------------------
🎯 Subscribe on Eletech's insider mailing list 
www.elementechnology.com
.


May Lady Luck Smile on you ~!! ❤
#giveaway #blackfriday #bf #eledeals #deals #likeandshare #event #Aeneid


----------



## fukzen

i would like to see another totl iem from eletech 👍👍👍


----------



## mvvRAZ

Hummm next from Eletech... cases I'd say! They're comfortably best in industry to me


----------



## Eric Chong

fukzen said:


> i would like to see another totl iem from eletech 👍👍👍


Unfortunately we do not craft IEMs and do not intend to start anytime soon. We’ve decided to focus our resources to perfect our craft at the cabling field 



mvvRAZ said:


> Hummm next from Eletech... cases I'd say! They're comfortably best in industry to me


Coming soon!


----------



## kaikai1805

will like to see another entry/mid-range cable. and cases of course.


----------



## Deril Adha

I would love to see Eletech making super premium cables like usual but with using thin AWG (10-12 AWG), maybe using thin pure silver oyaide based cable.


----------



## gryphonos

Hi Eric,
what I would like to see next from Eletech is a high performance Cu-cable  🤓.


----------



## adgun

i expect you release entry of entry level cable, let say like effect audio origins, so many people will try to look at your mid and even your high end cables


----------



## Laurentinus

looking forward to new cable designs more cables that belong to different price range like entry level cables


----------



## korvin12

I would love to see 6 core cables in the future


----------



## Zachik

I would like to see T2 connectors offered (for Etymotic EVO, for example)


----------



## falcon1125

Just bought my first product with Eletech, definitely dont want to miss this giveaway.

Looking forward to a switchable plug cable - something like Fiio LC-RC or Dunu.
Also, gorgeous carrying case that can replace dignis/vannuys/miter. I believe Eletech can make something gorgeous!


----------



## mori

I am looking for a new approach to cables using commonly used materials such as copper and silver.
Personally, I'm curious to see what happens when "Maximus Efficiency Strand Geometry" is used with silver-plated copper wire.


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Eric Chong said:


> Here are the details for the giveaway folks! Read on and start sharing for your chance to win! Best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the opportunity to give you feedback and win an Aeneid!

What I would like to see?
- More Interconnect options, including different/more wire options and slightly longer than current (up to 10"-12" in length options)
- An new pigtail option.  4.4 female to 4pin XLR
- Over the ear headphone options such as 4.4 to Mini-XLR or dual 3.5mm (Meze, Focal, Audezee, DCA etc)

Thanks for asking!


----------



## marcelzxc

Eric Chong said:


> Here are the details for the giveaway folks! Read on and start sharing for your chance to win! Best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My entry on the method 2:

I would like to see Eletech making magnectic carry cases.

Thanks for the opportunity. 
Hugs!


----------



## metaljem77

Thank you for offering this stupendous giveaway! What I would like to see would be more variety in cable colours and more options on Y-splitters and sliders 😊


----------



## Shecky504

Thank you for the giveaway, Eric! I would like to see more options for sliders and cable ties in the future.


----------



## masahito24@chart

Mahalo Team Eletech for the generous giveaway! 
It was nice to see a hybrid like the Socrates x Plato, maybe we can see more of these hybrids and possibly some awesome midrange options.


----------



## Andricop

Thanks for the fantastic giveaway @Eric Chong !
One or two 8 wires cable in your catalogue could be great, not only in Project 8
And I reallyyyyy like your cases, it would be nice if you can extend the line


----------



## yong_shun

Thanks for the giveaway! I hope to see headphone cables from Eletech soon!!


----------



## Unseen Aura

Would love more headphone cable options at longer lengths than currently offered. I got both a single-ended and balanced cable from the Virtues series I believe, but the short length is greatly limiting. Still keeping them as not worthy of reselling or returning, but future options are welcome. Also, adapters that allow changing of connector types, seen them in some other brands when it comes to (specifically) iem cables, but rarely to never for headphones. And better cases for any cable purchase, no real complaints about the cloth pouch thingy, other than the fact that better ones accompany the pricier options, and apart from not wanting to drop a chunk on a pricier cable for the sake of better carry case, there's none available anyway for headphones.

Other than the aforementioned, first cables ever purchased were Eletech, actually went much cheaper thereafter for longer options (Hart Audio), until such time I can afford a 3m-4m pure silver option. Bought them honest to God purely for looks (off Bloom) and didn't want to skimp in regards to the cans they were being paired with (in terms of quality). Plus saved the headache of manually searching elsewhere as they were on introductory discount.

Both pictured below, Fortitude connected & Prudence on the right of the Rai Solo's. 🦇


----------



## Kiats

Slightly off topic. @Jayden, I thought you might be interested in this since you have the Fusang as well.  You can have the universal Fusang reshelled into customs. Mine just got done courtesy of @Uncle Wilson at JabenSG.


----------



## Satankawaii69

Good design sheesh


----------



## Gan Sheng Kai

Thanks for the giveaway! I hope to see palladium-plated copper cable from Eletech!


----------



## Jayden

Kiats said:


> Slightly off topic. @Jayden, I thought you might be interested in this since you have the Fusang as well.  You can have the universal Fusang reshelled into customs. Mine just got done courtesy of @Uncle Wilson at JabenSG.


Wow this is some gorgeous customs  indeed very tempting. I shall start saving up and consider getting it done. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Eric Chong

kaikai1805 said:


> another entry/mid-range cable


Oh it's definitely in the pipeline. Virtues Series will be ready to welcome a new addition in 2022! 



Deril Adha said:


> thin AWG (10-12 AWG)


I think 10-12 AWG would be wayyyy to thick for HP / IEM cables...



gryphonos said:


> high performance Cu-cable


On the menu~! In fact we already had a project name for it. Hopefully we can settle on a prototype before Canjam NYC 2022!



korvin12 said:


> 6 core cables


We've tried this set-up previously but often found the SQ to be lacklustre, hence we stuck with 4w , 8w. The only 6w we employ is in the ProAdapts where 2 wires is hooked to GND.



mori said:


> I am looking for a new approach to cables using commonly used materials such as copper and silver.
> Personally, I'm curious to see what happens when "Maximus Efficiency Strand Geometry" is used with silver-plated copper wire.


Very Interesting! We've never thought of using complicated geometry design or flagship methods to process SPC. Could be an interesting project to explore. Will keep you posted! 



masahito24@chart said:


> more of these hybrids


In fact we have a limited release hybrid planned up in 2022. Keep posted! Although it'll be a 4w variant *hints*



yong_shun said:


> headphone cables


Coming up! 



Gan Sheng Kai said:


> palladium-plated copper


We've previously discussed PPC, unfortunately the trajected sound of this material is not something we're too satisfied with unfortunately. Unlikely we'll work with a pure PPC project in the near future.

-Eric


----------



## Auricon (Nov 30, 2021)

Eric Chong said:


> Here are the details for the giveaway folks! Read on and start sharing for your chance to win! Best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For my entry, would love to see:

1. Project 8 Socrates
2. Project 8 Socrates
3. Project 8 Socrates
Oh did I forget to say, Project 8 Socrates? Haha

Others include:
- Project 8 Aeneid
- New Eletech copper cable
- Eletech leather storage case for 4+ cables or 4 IEMs with cables (Eletech of course *wink*)

Thank you again @Eric Chong for the raffle and happy holidays!


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> Wow this is some gorgeous customs  indeed very tempting. I shall start saving up and consider getting it done. Thanks for the recommendation!


The cost of doing it is pretty nominal. Ping @Uncle Wilson for a quote. So you know that the target that you are saving for.


----------



## named name

Eric Chong said:


> Here are the details for the giveaway folks! Read on and start sharing for your chance to win! Best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would like to see proprietary / custom sliders of the same quality that you have collaborated with Pentaconn , but in a shape that is more cohesive in design to the cylindrical Y Split of your cables. Bonus to have a variety of matching finishes to your different cables.


----------



## Postwarclover

Eric Chong said:


> Here are the details for the giveaway folks! Read on and start sharing for your chance to win! Best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 for headphone cable options


----------



## Sabre2

Eric Chong said:


> Oh it's definitely in the pipeline. Virtues Series will be ready to welcome a new addition in 2022!
> 
> 
> I think 10-12 AWG would be wayyyy to thick for HP / IEM cables...
> ...


Looking forward to your high performance copper projects


----------



## Sifo

Whatever magic is in the Socrates, more of that  Project 8 sounds great to me.


----------



## Jayden

Kiats said:


> The cost of doing it is pretty nominal. Ping @Uncle Wilson for a quote. So you know that the target that you are saving for.


I see. Will ping him when the time comes, which I believe it wont be long!


----------



## Eric Chong

Sifo said:


> Whatever magic is in the Socrates, more of that  Project 8 sounds great to me.



We actually had planned for Project 8 - Socrates previously. Sounded too dull and congested. We will need to make some adjustments to the geometry for the Project 8, hopefully for next year's P8 campaign


----------



## Eric Chong

🎊🎊【 A BIG THANK YOU 】🎊🎊​
Thank you to all the Eletech #FAM for making our Black Friday Campaign so successful!!

Most of our artisan cables are sold out and our remaining instocks are running low, so do grab them before they get snagged up!

Throughout the next few weeks we will be preparing each and every cable and ship them out to you guys as soon as we can. 

If you've missed this round of Black Friday Deals, fret not, you still have a chance to win yourself a set of Eletech's flagship product, the 'Aeneid' !
Details to the giveaway are here: https://www.facebook.com/eletechsg/photos/a.157132565681971/762854371776451/

Once again, thank you guys for the great love and support of Eletech and our products!

#eletech #cables #upgradecable #iemcable #iemcables #headfi #hifi #musician #musiclife #audio #earphones #audiophile #gadgets #geometry #iem #inearmonitor #ciem #uiem #kevlar #2pin #mmcx #audiophile #silvercable #custommade


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> Here are the details for the giveaway folks! Read on and start sharing for your chance to win! Best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to see more 8-wire combo's; I love the Plato X Socrates, pure genius 

As a bonus, what I would like to see from Eletech next would be a post saying "congratulations Layman1 on winning the Aenid giveaway" 

I've done all 3 of the methods. Good luck to me, haha


----------



## Layman1

Just to add, thanks to @Eric Chong for generously providing such an epic giveaway prize! 

I had eye surgery last month, They told me I'd be in a lot of pain afterwards, but that should just last for a few days.
That was true. What they did not tell me is that my vision might be affected, and I haven't been able to see properly for the last two weeks or so.
I pretty much gave up trying to read anything on my laptop or phone, and this is the first time I've been able to catch up on all the Head-Fi threads I follow.

So I kind of rushed through my competition entry post above, because I had no idea when the deadline was and was worried I'd miss it 
Anyway, all the squinting at the screen was worth it. Loving the new developments in the pipeline and glad to have you back from jungle patrol


----------



## nycdoi

Eric Chong said:


> Here are the details for the giveaway folks! Read on and start sharing for your chance to win! Best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i would like to see swappable plugs and 2pin/mmxc adapters.


----------



## Sifo

Relating to the methods, appreciate you guys having multiple entry methods for those of us who don't use Facebook.


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> Totally understand how you feel. Absence does make the heart fonder !


@Jayden Look what the FedEx man brought on a fine Saturday afternoon in our red dot of an island? The fit is gorgeous!


----------



## Jayden (Dec 6, 2021)

Kiats said:


> @Jayden Look what the FedEx man brought on a fine Saturday afternoon in our red dot of an island? The fit is gorgeous!


O.O I bet your saturday must be a great one. I have to say this pair of customs looks stunning! Questions, what would be a nice cable to pair with the FuSang? And also, are there any sound differences after switching your UIEMs into customs?


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> O.O I bet your saturday must be a great one. I have to say this pair of customs looks stunning! Questions, what would be a nice cable to pair with the FuSang? And also, are there any sound differences after switching your UIEMs into customs?



Thank you! Yes, the UM boys do take great care in crafting customs. No regrets at all doing it!

It is great with the Attila (which is the stock cable for the Mason FS). I hear it is wonderful with the Aeneid as well. I recall you have that right?

In terms of sound differences, what I will say is that you get a consistent fit (no need to tweak or shift it now and then once it gets loose or dislodged) and the BCD is more nuanced yet impactful.


----------



## Blanchot

What I would like to see from Eletech is a highend copper cable that is more resolving and less stiff than the Socrates. I also hope that the new cable of the Virtues series is less prone to tangling than the Fortitude and Prudence.

Another new product that is needed is a 4.4 mm female to 2.5/3.5 mm male adapter. When PWA can do it, it should be possible for Eletech as well.

Speaking of adapters: since IFI refuse to give us a 4.4 mm impedance adapter, I'm hoping that Eletech may come up with one. It is sorely needed.

Last, but not least, I hope that ET will stick with DHL as their shipping partner. I live in the remotest area one can think of, but DHL always delivers quickly.


----------



## Kiats

Blanchot said:


> What I would like to see from Eletech is a highend copper cable that is more resolving and less stiff than the Socrates. I also hope that the new cable of the Virtues series is less prone to tangling than the Fortitude and Prudence.
> 
> Another new product that is needed is a 4.4 mm female to 2.5/3.5 mm male adapter. When PWA can do it, it should be possible for Eletech as well.
> 
> ...


One suspects that the 2.5mm socket will soon be obsolete (or at least an afterthought). Notice that even AK DAPs now come with 4.4mm sockets.


----------



## gryphonos

Kiats said:


> Thank you! Yes, the UM boys do take great care in crafting customs. No regrets at all doing it!
> 
> It is great with the Attila (which is the stock cable for the Mason FS). I hear it is wonderful with the Aeneid as well. I recall you have that right?
> 
> In terms of sound differences, what I will say is that you get a consistent fit (no need to tweak or shift it now and then once it gets loose or dislodged) and the BCD is more nuanced yet impactful.



Hello Kiats,

I have done ear impressions for a ciem of another company. What is required for an ciem from UM? 3D-scans?
And if the 3D-scan, which I already have, is perfectly done, could I use it for an UM ciem?
Thanks for answering my questions in advance!


----------



## Blanchot

Kiats said:


> One suspects that the 2.5mm socket will soon be obsolete (or at least an afterthought). Notice that even AK DAPs now come with 4.4mm sockets.


I agree. Most of my listening is done with 4.4 but I have a few Cowon players that I use when I'm out and about (dogwalking etc). I've been using DD Hifi adapters but they have a tendency to slip out of the socket.


----------



## Kiats

Blanchot said:


> I agree. Most of my listening is done with 4.4 but I have a few Cowon players that I use when I'm out and about (dogwalking etc). I've been using DD Hifi adapters but they have a tendency to slip out of the socket.


Hmm… I suspect whatever brand you use will have the same issue @Blanchot cos the design will be similar, if not the same. Cos DD hifi adapters are very well made and which is what makes it not worth it for most other brands to go into that realm.


----------



## Kiats

gryphonos said:


> Hello Kiats,
> 
> I have done ear impressions for a ciem of another company. What is required for an ciem from UM? 3D-scans?
> And if the 3D-scan, which I already have, is perfectly done, could I use it for an UM ciem?
> Thanks for answering my questions in advance!


Yes, it is 3D scans. Of course, it will depend on how deep the scans were and other requirements they may have. You could write directly to UM attaching the file of your scan and see if they can work with it? Hope that helps. If not, your AD could do that for you.


----------



## noplsestar

Kiats said:


> Hmm… I suspect whatever brand you use will have the same issue @Blanchot cos the design will be similar, if not the same. Cos DD hifi adapters are very well made and which is what makes it not worth it for most other brands to go into that realm.


I also have to use DD adapters (4.4 female to 3.5 male) and I think they are not very well made. I have two of them because with one the left ear started to be cut out. And the second one works but the sound is a small downgrade. It could be made better I think and I would be willing to pay more for a better product. But I guess Eletech already said sometime ago that they won’t make this adapter.

Ps.: Looking forward to their headphone cables as well! 👍


----------



## Eric Chong

Blanchot said:


> What I would like to see from Eletech is a highend copper cable that is more resolving and less stiff than the Socrates. I also hope that the new cable of the Virtues series is less prone to tangling than the Fortitude and Prudence.
> 
> Another new product that is needed is a 4.4 mm female to 2.5/3.5 mm male adapter. When PWA can do it, it should be possible for Eletech as well.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, the Copper is definitely on the pipeline. We've code named it already internally so that's definitely moving along fine. I'll have to see if we can have a semi-prototype by NYC Canjam  

Adaptor wise, we may have found a method to craft the ultrashort adaptors that doesn't significantly loses signal transmission. However it remains to be seen if we will proceed with the project seeing as we're a small lab with limited resources and time to explore all projects. 2022 will be a busy and heavy year.

As for DHL, oh yes definitely. The only logistics partner we trust. I've had so many problems with other logistics over the years that i completely gave up on them. Now what's worrisome is that DHL has been slowly increasing the prices ( in fact 2 times in a year). I can only hope it doesn't become exorbitant.



noplsestar said:


> Ps.: Looking forward to their headphone cables as well! 👍


Starting with 1 model that we've extensively worked on in Q1 2022! I'll be sending them out to few guys for a sanity check before launching it


----------



## Sifo

Looking forward to seeing you guys again and testing out the new goodies in NYC


----------



## Eric Chong

Sifo said:


> Looking forward to seeing you guys again and testing out the new goodies in NYC


We've had the show booked but praying hard that travel restrictions don't change by then..


----------



## crax1905

Looking forward to see some budget cables that everyone can buy. I hope Eletech may do this.


----------



## korvin12




----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


>


Nice collection of the Project 8s you have there~!! Hope you've enjoyed em'


----------



## JerryX

Booked NYC Canjam tickets for me & gf! Yes I introduced her into some portable iems this year while we were bored staying home, and she is clearly interested in them, and can tell sound differences fairly well! Can't wait to let her try on Eletech cables and meet Eric and your team.

Saw some interesting ideas in this thread! Here are my *#wouldliketoseefromEletech* ideas!

Top item in my mind would be some gadgets that will make our lives easier. e.g. A case with new design for TOTL cables, portable IEM&DAP carry bags, 2.5 + 3.5 -> 4.4 adapters, etc. I know Eletech does a great job with leather cases, and I hope you guys will come up with something even fancier. There seems to be a new trend that every cable studio offers things more than just cables, and I believe Eric also has some secret projects and crazy ideas. Hope some of them can be actually implemented

Second thing I would love to see is the releases of headphone cables. It should give way more freedom to put in some serious engineering and materials than iem cables. I hope you can consider extending the design philosophy of the Y-splitters and plugs, make your headphone cables consistent in your lineup. I think every cable crafter has their own iconic design pattern, I wish Eletech can bring theirs into the next level. Hear me! A larger cable tie is welcomed!

Third thing I would suggest is to add more care to customers, especially new audiophiles who do not have knowledge in cable maintenance. It can be a small card or even booklet/pamphlet included in the packaging. You can put some easy-to-be-ignored tips there, like, don't apply alcohol onto the cable which will make it stiff quickly. I am lucky to have someone take care of my when I joined audio world, but not everyone has the insight into some common, bad practices which wears down cables much faster. I believe it's not easy to make great packaging, but it's even harder to think backwards from audiophiles' perspective of view, so just my two cent. 

P.S. Any sneak peak at NYC Canjam will be excellent!


----------



## Eric Chong

JerryX said:


> Booked NYC Canjam tickets for me & gf! Yes I introduced her into some portable iems this year while we were bored staying home, and she is clearly interested in them, and can tell sound differences fairly well! Can't wait to let her try on Eletech cables and meet Eric and your team.
> 
> Saw some interesting ideas in this thread! Here are my *#wouldliketoseefromEletech* ideas!
> 
> ...



Look forward to seeing you buddy~!! Long while since we last caught up 

Based on your "Would-like-to-see" list, I can fairly say that you'll likely see most, if not all of them fulfilled in 2022 . It's gonna be a busy year for us, especially with global shows likely resuming.

RE : NYC Canjam sneak peek ; Let's say i'm trying to get 2 very interesting projects done by then ; Or at least prototypes of em'. 

-Eric


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> Nice collection of the Project 8s you have there~!! Hope you've enjoyed em'


Yes Boss, of cos I enjoy all of them, looking forward to your next iem cable masterpiece next year


----------



## Jayden

@Eric Chong looking forward to what you have to offer at CanJam NYC! Side question, would we be expecting a new flagship cable/ product in the coming year??


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> @Eric Chong looking forward to what you have to offer at CanJam NYC! Side question, would we be expecting a new flagship cable/ product in the coming year??


Parnassus? Likely not. But we do have interesting TOTL projects on the drawing block  There's this configuration that im very much convinced would sound out of the world, but it's intricate mix and i fully intend to explore it fully. Remains to be seen if it will debut in 2022...


----------



## Eric Chong

Congratulations 八島九弥~!!
Your FB entry on our Black Friday "Aeneid" Giveaway was selected as the winning entry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please get in touch with us for collection details!


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Congratulations 八島九弥~!!
> Your FB entry on our Black Friday "Aeneid" Giveaway was selected as the winning entry
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! I’m envious and happy for your win  hope to be able to try out the Aeneid someday


----------



## Sabre2

Final listening with fortitude 8 before hitting the sack


----------



## Kiats

Sabre2 said:


> Final listening with fortitude 8 before hitting the sack


Nice! OMG! @Sabre2 you have very sensitive ears or I am going deaf. Please tell me it’s BA driver IEM that you listening to?


----------



## Sabre2

Kiats said:


> Nice! OMG! @Sabre2 you have very sensitive ears or I am going deaf. Please tell me it’s BA driver IEM that you listening to?


Hehe Kiats you are sharp! Yes, I am using MH334, and it's late at night so goes little low in volume


----------



## Kiats

Sabre2 said:


> Hehe Kiats you are sharp! Yes, I am using MH334, and it's late at night so goes little low in volume


Phew! OK. That’s about what I listen at for MH334. Around the 10 mark. We forget how powerful the P6Pro is compared some other DAPs like the AKs.


----------



## korvin12

Kiats said:


> Phew! OK. That’s about what I listen at for MH334. Around the 10 mark. We forget how powerful the P6Pro is compared some other DAPs like the AKs.


After demoing both P6Pro & LP6TI yesterday, the sound differences is damn huge, makes my SP2KCU so much inferior🤣🤣🤣


----------



## jwilliamhurst

korvin12 said:


> After demoing both P6Pro & LP6TI yesterday, the sound differences is damn huge, makes my SP2KCU so much inferior🤣🤣🤣


Did you have a preference between P6Pro and LP6Ti?


----------



## korvin12

jwilliamhurst said:


> Did you have a preference between P6Pro and LP6Ti?


Handsdown LP6TI


----------



## Kiats (Dec 19, 2021)

korvin12 said:


> After demoing both P6Pro & LP6TI yesterday, the sound differences is damn huge, makes my SP2KCU so much inferior🤣🤣🤣


Well, now you understand why I did a cleaning out of my AK and other DAPs once I picked up the P6Pro and the LP6.

In fact I only keep my SP2KCu and Kann Alpha around for Roon and then out via USB C into the LP DAPs if I want the best SQ.


----------



## korvin12

Kiats said:


> Well, now you understand why I did a cleaning out of my AK and other DAPs once I picked up the P6Pro and the LP6.
> 
> In fact I only keep my SP2KCu and Kann Alpha around for Roon and then out via USB C into the LP DAPs if I want the best SQ.


Yea, the LP6TI belongs to another planet, sad to say even after some hug discount from the dealer which was around 8k plus Singapore dollars, I still can't afford it😭😭😭


----------



## Layman1

korvin12 said:


> Yea, the LP6TI belongs to another planet, sad to say even after some hug discount from the dealer which was around 8k plus Singapore dollars, I still can't afford it😭😭😭


I'd hug my dealer too if it would get me an 8k discount


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> Yea, the LP6TI belongs to another planet, sad to say even after some hug discount from the dealer which was around 8k plus Singapore dollars, I still can't afford it😭😭😭


Heheh time to clear the AKs and jump on LP?


----------



## Gforce8

So darn sad that I didn't manage to hope onto the BF deals for eletech. Was re-exploring the audio world after a long break, was revolving around DAPs and IEMs mainly. And poisoned myself with cable upgrades only recently. 



Currrently, I'm pairing my UM MEST II with DX300. Anyone here with this pairing? I've read this thread a bit and understands that socrates are highly regarded. Would Iliad be a better choice? 



I'm looking to tighten the bass. Reducing the bass quantity by a tiny amount is acceptable if the increase in quality outweighs quantity. Am also seeking for depth and separation. Lastly, it's a bonus if it pushes the highs to be crisper, if not it's totally ok if highs are not altered.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Gforce8 said:


> So darn sad that I didn't manage to hope onto the BF deals for eletech. Was re-exploring the audio world after a long break, was revolving around DAPs and IEMs mainly. And poisoned myself with cable upgrades only recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For tighter bass I'd personally recommend the Plato time and time again - single best neutral/reference cable I've used. The Iliad Imo has the opposite effect, boosting the decay and giving you a slower, more textured sound all around


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh time to clear the AKs and jump on LP?


Unless I can find a quick sugar daddy then perhaps?🤣🤣🤣


----------



## twister6

korvin12 said:


> Unless I can find a quick sugar daddy then perhaps?🤣🤣🤣



Ask @Kiats to adopt you


----------



## Kiats

twister6 said:


> Ask @Kiats to adopt you


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Eric Chong

Gforce8 said:


> So darn sad that I didn't manage to hope onto the BF deals for eletech. Was re-exploring the audio world after a long break, was revolving around DAPs and IEMs mainly. And poisoned myself with cable upgrades only recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Iliad would likely not be of a good synergy with the Mest II if the descript is what you're looking for. Iliad being more dynamic and musical, adds on to the lows. What you have described does sound like a "Plato" to me.



twister6 said:


> Ask @Kiats to adopt you


That would be a good choice hehehh


----------



## Gforce8

Eric Chong said:


> The Iliad would likely not be of a good synergy with the Mest II if the descript is what you're looking for. Iliad being more dynamic and musical, adds on to the lows. What you have described does sound like a "Plato" to me.



Hi Eric!

Appreciate the response. Will look into Plato then. It's on my shopping list now. Also, will there be any upcoming project like the one Eletech had recently? Those cables u guys produce are really eye candies with superb performance too! Awesome job~


----------



## justsomesonyfan

as much as i'm satisfied with my current liquid links venom cable.. i just keep coming back again and again to look in awe on the gorgeous plato x socrates.

if anyone has any interesting eletech offerings, i might be willing to trade  i think my exploring of eletech was cut short by the gorgeous design of the venom. mmcx 4.4 btw


----------



## Eric Chong

Gforce8 said:


> any upcoming project



Do you mean the Project 8? We'll try to hold a Project 8 program yearly.

The Project 8 program stresses our production team too much, we are unfortunately unable to have it as a constant offering


----------



## riverground

twister6 said:


> Ask @Kiats to adopt you


Been asking @Kiats the same thing all the time 🤣


----------



## Gforce8

Eric Chong said:


> Do you mean the Project 8? We'll try to hold a Project 8 program yearly.
> 
> The Project 8 program stresses our production team too much, we are unfortunately unable to have it as a constant offering



Not specifically Project 8, any upcoming ideas/projects/plans will be interesting to know. 

Of cos I fully understand that it stresses the production team, maybe I should drop by with a few packets of Kopi/Teh and packets of mouth-watering carrot cakes to pamper you guys.


----------



## Kiats

riverground said:


> Been asking @Kiats the same thing all the time 🤣


Oi! 😂


----------



## Eric Chong

Gforce8 said:


> Not specifically Project 8, any upcoming ideas/projects/plans will be interesting to know.
> 
> Of cos I fully understand that it stresses the production team, maybe I should drop by with a few packets of Kopi/Teh and packets of mouth-watering carrot cakes to pamper you guys.


Ahh, 2022 will be a busy year with many new projects indeed. Most of them are what the community have been asking for - DAP Cases , TOTL Copper amongst others  

Indeed, my team hates it when i announce "Guys, we're gonna start Project 8 soon" lol. Oof! I didnt know you were local, should definitely all hang out at next SG Canjam 

-Eric


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Ahh, 2022 will be a busy year with many new projects indeed. Most of them are what the community have been asking for - DAP Cases , TOTL Copper amongst others
> 
> Indeed, my team hates it when i announce "Guys, we're gonna start Project 8 soon" lol. Oof! I didnt know you were local, should definitely all hang out at next SG Canjam
> 
> -Eric


I’ve bought tickets and am excited to go for my first Canjam. Looking forward to look for you and your team  but I must think of a way to ask my hubby to not look at the prices rofl! He thinks I’m nuts!


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Eric Chong said:


> Ahh, 2022 will be a busy year with many new projects indeed. Most of them are what the community have been asking for - DAP Cases , TOTL Copper amongst others
> 
> Indeed, my team hates it when i announce "Guys, we're gonna start Project 8 soon" lol. Oof! I didnt know you were local, should definitely all hang out at next SG Canjam
> 
> -Eric


totl copper you say?


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> to not look at the prices


A real struggle indeed. I still battle with that nowadays when i do want to get IEMs / Headphones in for testings =X

Really looking forward to this year's Canjam SG though!



justsomesonyfan said:


> totl copper you say?


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Ahh, 2022 will be a busy year with many new projects indeed. Most of them are what the community have been asking for - DAP Cases , TOTL Copper amongst others
> 
> Indeed, my team hates it when i announce "Guys, we're gonna start Project 8 soon" lol. Oof! I didnt know you were local, should definitely all hang out at next SG Canjam
> 
> -Eric


Ya… for once I will make sure I am not traveling. The last time I went for a Canjam was the first one. Where I almost bought the BHSE demo unit… 🙊 Before my moment of madness dissipated


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> I’ve bought tickets and am excited to go for my first Canjam. Looking forward to look for you and your team  but I must think of a way to ask my hubby to not look at the prices rofl! He thinks I’m nuts!


Do what I do: NEVER bring the SO to such events. The Mrs very wisely looks the other way. Besides, she remembers and recognizes Eric… 😆


----------



## Gforce8

Eric Chong said:


> Ahh, 2022 will be a busy year with many new projects indeed. Most of them are what the community have been asking for - DAP Cases , TOTL Copper amongst others
> 
> Indeed, my team hates it when i announce "Guys, we're gonna start Project 8 soon" lol. Oof! I didnt know you were local, should definitely all hang out at next SG Canjam
> 
> -Eric


I literally took a deep breath when I read DAP cases. Another thing added to shopping lists! Eric, u bad, poisoning us always. Hahaha. 

See u around during SG can jam!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Ahh, 2022 will be a busy year with many new projects indeed. Most of them are what the community have been asking for - DAP Cases , TOTL Copper amongst others
> 
> Indeed, my team hates it when i announce "Guys, we're gonna start Project 8 soon" lol. Oof! I didnt know you were local, should definitely all hang out at next SG Canjam
> 
> -Eric


Hol'e up... DAP cases?!?!? 

PAW6000 case I am begging you


----------



## Gforce8

mvvRAZ said:


> Hol'e up... DAP cases?!?!?
> 
> PAW6000 case I am begging you


iBasso DX300. Let's kneel down and beg.


----------



## Eric Chong

In due time!


----------



## Sabre2

Spending a night with Socrates on DC.


----------



## Kiats

Sabre2 said:


> Spending a night with Socrates on DC.


Looking good! Don’t you love how the P6P drives the DC so effortlessly. And how pristine yet dynamic the Socrates sounds.


----------



## Eric Chong

Dear Eletech #FAM, 

Here's wishing you a MERRY XMAS & happy holidays 

A major thank you for being supportive throughout the difficult Covid-ridden 2021~!! With your support, we pulled through the difficult times while having the chance to explore a multitude of interesting projects that were well received by the community.

We've had the chance to complete on our Flagship project in the making - "Aeneid", bringing you new senses and a dimension of sound. The "Tyrian", where we developed shielded net for specific sonar character, re-introduced the "Project 8" with some new configurations.

Most of all, it wouldn't have been as fun and fulfilling without you guys encouraging us along every step of the way. This year's successes are dedicated to you, our Eletech Fam!

Please look forward to a very interesting 2022 where we begin to work on some very exciting projects that you've been asking for! Hope to personally hang out with you guys in shows come 2022~!!

-Eric
www.elementechnology.com​


----------



## Kiats

Fitting that the first pairing with the LP6Ti AE should be with the FitEar DC/Iliad combination which has brought me so much joy through the darkness of these troubled times. 🤗


----------



## Kiats

Another great combination. FitEar Titan meets LP6Ti AE. Facilitated by the Plato/Socrates8. Blissful evening.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Plato/Socrates8


Inspired off the character of @Kiats WA2


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Inspired off the character of @Kiats WA2


the epitome of dreamy joy.


----------



## KuroKitsu

twister6 said:


> Ask @Kiats to adopt you


The waiting list is a longggggg one



Eric Chong said:


> Do you mean the Project 8? We'll try to hold a Project 8 program yearly.
> 
> The Project 8 program stresses our production team too much, we are unfortunately unable to have it as a constant offering


I wish other companies that do 4 wire + configurations did that as well. 4 wires tend to get caught up like that



Eric Chong said:


> Ahh, 2022 will be a busy year with many new projects indeed. Most of them are what the community have been asking for - DAP Cases , TOTL Copper amongst others
> 
> Indeed, my team hates it when i announce "Guys, we're gonna start Project 8 soon" lol. Oof! I didnt know you were local, should definitely all hang out at next SG Canjam
> 
> -Eric


Cases? YASSSSS


justsomesonyfan said:


> totl copper you say?


ALL THE TOTL COPPERS. I'm excited to see an Eletech Copper different from the Scorates.


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> The waiting list is a longggggg one
> 
> 
> I wish other companies that do 4 wire + configurations did that as well. 4 wires tend to get caught up like that
> ...


Indeed, hoping to have some prototypes, if not finished renditions of the projects we've been working on ready by NYC Canjam.


----------



## Kiats

Sneaking in some early morning listening. The ever sumptuous Aeneid paired with the Fitear EST customs. Out of the LP6Ti Anniversary Edition, streaming QQ Music via spdf from the DX312.


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Indeed, hoping to have some prototypes, if not finished renditions of the projects we've been working on ready by NYC Canjam.


Look forward to these. Will be a great new adventure!


----------



## Kiats

The FitEar EST/ Aeneid pairing is still going strong. Excellent pairing with the LP6Ti AE. One of those blessed days when I can do work and listen to music at the same time.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> The FitEar EST/ Aeneid pairing is still going strong. Excellent pairing with the LP6Ti AE. One of those blessed days when I can do work and listen to music at the same time.


Glad you’re enjoying the combinations! The LP6 TI do look very tempting! Heheh

I just received my booster shot today and will probably be out of commission for the next couple days


----------



## Kiats

Ending the day with some gorgeous music. The Iliad is still my favourite cable for the FitEar DC. The power of the LP6Ti Anniversary Edition is able to drive it to its full potential and open soundstage. Glorious way to spend an evening.


----------



## Kiats

Hope Eric feels better soon!

Happy New Year to all of you!


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Hope Eric feels better soon!
> 
> Happy New Year to all of you!


You too my friend. Dx300 with amp 12 is in route. Should arrive this coming Monday.


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> You too my friend. Dx300 with amp 12 is in route. Should arrive this coming Monday.


Enjoy! The Mest2 is amazing with the DX312! Even more so with the L&P P6Pro, but that’s a different story, especially if you want streaming built in as well.


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Enjoy! The Mest2 is amazing with the DX312! Even more so with the L&P P6Pro, but that’s a different story, especially if you want streaming built in as well.


What is the benefit of using both?


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> What is the benefit of using both?


@korvin12 can tell you how good the SQ is with the L&P P6Pro. But do not expect streaming or android bells and whistles. Flip side is it is focused on R2R sound. 

The DX312 is one of the more organic sounding delta sigma DAC based DAPs because they have tuned the cirrus logic DAC chips well.


----------



## korvin12

Kiats said:


> @korvin12 can tell you how good the SQ is with the L&P P6Pro. But do not expect streaming or android bells and whistles. Flip side is it is focused on R2R sound.
> 
> The DX312 is one of the more organic sounding delta sigma DAC based DAPs because they have tuned the cirrus logic DAC chips well.


Yea, if u dun mind no streaming etc, sound quality alone hands down P6Pro is right at the top


----------



## Kiats

korvin12 said:


> Yea, if u dun mind no streaming etc, sound quality alone hands down P6Pro is right at the top


Unless you take a stab at the LP6Ti Anniversary Edition…


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Unless you take a stab at the LP6Ti Anniversary Edition…


That's above my pay grade.  🤣


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> That's above my pay grade.  🤣


Patience. I am sure you will see them on the sale threads once the LP7 comes out in H2 2022


----------



## korvin12

Kiats said:


> Patience. I am sure you will see them on the sale threads once the LP7 comes out in H2 2022


Might as well save up now & buy the LP7


----------



## 14christ

Do we know what type of DACs are used in the lp6 pro?


----------



## Kiats

korvin12 said:


> Might as well save up now & buy the LP7


Frankly, that makes much more sense.


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> Do we know what type of DACs are used in the lp6 pro?


@bigbeans did a great review. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/luxury-precision-lp6-series.25314/reviews


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> @bigbeans did a great review. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/luxury-precision-lp6-series.25314/reviews


Wow that's some neat stuff. Thanks


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> Wow that's some neat stuff. Thanks


No worries. Enjoy the read. Tells you most of what you need to know.


----------



## Jayden

@Eric Chong is there any chance of re-releasing the Dita collab Phantasm this year?


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> @Eric Chong is there any chance of re-releasing the Dita collab Phantasm this year?


Unlikely! Though we do have other collabs in mind. Stay tuned for that!


----------



## Kiats

Some relaxing evening listening with the Final Shichiku Kangen with Socrates. Out of the LP6Ti 7th Anniversary Edition. Streaming QQ Music from iPhone XS Max.


----------



## Eric Chong

Stay Tuned~!! 

Our WIP is turning out to be something really elegant! 

#Reveal in Feb 2022


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Stay Tuned~!!
> 
> Our WIP is turning out to be something really elegant!
> 
> #Reveal in Feb 2022


Excuse us while we salivate…


----------



## korvin12

Buy Buy Buy. Don't wait anymore


----------



## bigbeans

Eric Chong said:


> Stay Tuned~!!
> 
> Our WIP is turning out to be something really elegant!
> 
> #Reveal in Feb 2022


HK Exclusive I bet


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> Buy Buy Buy. Don't wait anymore


It isn't even out!



bigbeans said:


> HK Exclusive I bet


Woops =P maybe a NYC exclusive, who knows for sure.


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> It isn't even out!
> 
> 
> Woops =P maybe a NYC exclusive, who knows for sure.


Oooops, I mean pre order


----------



## Sifo

Eric Chong said:


> Woops =P maybe a NYC exclusive, who knows for sure.



Pleaaaase I really hope I'll be allowed to go


----------



## Eric Chong

Sifo said:


> Pleaaaase I really hope I'll be allowed to go


We're also seriously planning for the show now, fingers crossed for no sudden changes to travel rules and restrictions. If in the case we'll not make NYC, Bloom Audio would still be there with Eletechs


----------



## 14christ

Im looking for a used Socrates 4.4mm if anyone is looking to sell.


----------



## Silverlinings

14christ said:


> Im looking for a used Socrates 4.4mm if anyone is looking to sell.


Ask and you shall receive LOL. I just listed one.


----------



## 14christ

Silverlinings said:


> Ask and you shall receive LOL. I just listed one.


Amen! I sent you a pm


----------



## 14christ

Any discount for a purchase? My birthday was on the 8th of January.


----------



## Eric Chong

14christ said:


> Any discount for a purchase? My birthday was on the 8th of January.


Socrates? Which termination?


----------



## 14christ

Eric Chong said:


> Socrates? Which termination?


I was thinking the chin slider.  😁


----------



## Sebastien Chiu (Jan 11, 2022)

Received 2 Fortitudes and 2 Prudence from @Eric Chong and friends today! Beautiful cables, some of the best build quality I have seen at this price range.

I'll provide further impressions as I get a week or so in with them.


----------



## Eric Chong

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Received 2 Fortitudes and 2 Prudence from @Eric Chong and friends today! Beautiful cables, some of the best build quality I have seen at this price range.
> 
> I'll provide further impressions as I get a week or so in with them.



Glad you liked em'! Looking forward to your impressions 

-Eric


----------



## Kiats

Friday evening chilling with the FitEar Air2, enabled by the sumptuous Prudence8. Powered by the mighty Luxury & Precision LP6Ti 7th Anniversary Edition. Washes away the madness of the week.


----------



## Deezel177

Hey, everyone! Though long overdue, my review of Eletech's flagship Aeneid is *finally* up on THL. It's been as much a pleasure to listen to as it's been to photograph, and I hope you all enjoy (and are informed by) the piece as always. Cheers! 

*Eletech Aeneid: The Amphitheatre - A Cable Review*


----------



## jwbrent

@Eric Chong, is the cable supplied with the MMR Balmung based on one of your existing models, or is it a one off?


----------



## Kiats

Bliss on a Sunday afternoon: FitEar Titan X PlatoXSocrates X Shanling M9.


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Bliss on a Sunday afternoon: FitEar Titan X PlatoXSocrates X Shanling M9.


So how is the m9 so far? I'm curious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## twister6

14christ said:


> So how is the m9 so far? I'm curious to hear your thoughts.



I know the question wasn't addressed to me, but I also got M9 for review and mighty impressed with it!  Still has a very natural detailed sound, typical of Shanling house tuning, but it is more transparent and less colored (and less bass-heavy) than M8.


----------



## Kiats

Last listen before bed. M9 with FitEar MH334SR / Fortitude8.


----------



## 14christ

twister6 said:


> I know the question wasn't addressed to me, but I also got M9 for review and mighty impressed with it!  Still has a very natural detailed sound, typical of Shanling house tuning, but it is more transparent and less colored (and less bass-heavy) than M8.


Well that's good to know. Sounds like they tightened things up a bit.


----------



## Kiats

twister6 said:


> I know the question wasn't addressed to me, but I also got M9 for review and mighty impressed with it!  Still has a very natural detailed sound, typical of Shanling house tuning, but it is more transparent and less colored (and less bass-heavy) than M8.


Agree with Alex. @Damz87 has the same view as well. I am half jokingly calling it the M30 in a DAP.


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> Well that's good to know. Sounds like they tightened things up a bit.


Well, what it means as well is that owners of M8 do not need to flog off their M8. Complementary  sound signatures.


----------



## Eric Chong

jwbrent said:


> @Eric Chong, is the cable supplied with the MMR Balmung based on one of your existing models, or is it a one off?


Sorry for the late response! 

It's a one-off. We designed the cable specifically to MMR's request. It's of a SPC variant made to match Balmung's signature.



Kiats said:


> M30 in a DAP


Sounds promising.

-Eric


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> Stay Tuned~!!
> 
> Our WIP is turning out to be something really elegant!
> 
> #Reveal in Feb 2022



We're heading right into Feb soon Eric, any more reveals?  Looking forward to this - whatever it is


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> We're heading right into Feb soon Eric, any more reveals?  Looking forward to this - whatever it is



Realistically we'll be able to unveil it at the NYC Canjam along with another item(hopefully)  And yes, our team is heading down to the show this time


----------



## Kiats

While we await with bated breathe for the new copper masterpiece from @Eric Chong, some time spent with the MH334 paired with Socrates. Off the Shanling M9.


----------



## korvin12

Yeayea, my Campfire Audio Saber is waiting for the new copper masterpiece too


----------



## Sabre2

Kiats said:


> While we await with bated breathe for the new copper masterpiece from @Eric Chong, some time spent with the MH334 paired with Socrates. Off the Shanling M9.


wow! new copper masterpiece. I am definitely looking forward to it


----------



## Kiats

In the meantime, there is the staggering Plato 8 to enjoy. With the MH335DWSR and Shanling M9.


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> Yeayea, my Campfire Audio Saber is waiting for the new copper masterpiece too


Heheh you seems to have the CA full collection! 



Sabre2 said:


> new copper masterpiece


Still in development, we'll see how it goes. Hopefully a prototype ready by Canjam Singapore


----------



## Kiats

As I was telling @Eric Chong this afternoon, the Prudence8 is so enjoyable. Added note weight, layering and headroom. I have been burning in the Shanling M9 since Friday. This evening I am back on the LP6Ti AE. All I will say is 😱. Staggering with the FitEar Air2. Bliss after a brutal Monday.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Prudence8 is so enjoyable. Added note weight, layering and headroom.



Heheh happy to hear you liked the balance. With 8 wires, usually it always translate to a heftier sound while being much airier. The challenge with all 8 wires is that doubling the wires almost certainly significantly impacts on the lows/bass (for good or for bad). It's always fun to explore the possibilities in Project 8, looking forward to bring more innovations in the 8' field this year 

@bigbeans , i was mistaken, Prudence 8 , not Socrates =X 

-Eric


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> almost certainly significantly impacts on the lows/bass


The Prudence 8 actually has a much deeper extensions and well rounded but not as thumpy / as much bloom as the OG Prudence. Is that what you meant for effect on the lows? Does this affect all cables going from 4 to 8? 

Thanks in advance for sharing Eric ! Appreciate you sharing the cabling insights as always.


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> The Prudence 8 actually has a much deeper extensions and well rounded but not as thumpy / as much bloom as the OG Prudence. Is that what you meant for effect on the lows? Does this affect all cables going from 4 to 8?
> 
> Thanks in advance for sharing Eric ! Appreciate you sharing the cabling insights as always.


Not exactly a standard rule of thumb when it comes with doubling the wires.

There are cases where it loses it’s 4w inherent traits completely and situations where the inherent traits are bolstered. What we did find out during experiments is the lows / bass when doubling the wire count will be impacted the most out of the 3 frequencies. Sometimes too flabby , overbearing, sometimes wet and textured. There’s no knowing how it goes until we craft it out and test. Where in some cases we have to tweak the geometry and materials a little to achieve the tonal characteristics we are going for. 

The unknown / surprises off the experimentation is what makes it so fun and rather fulfilling for us


----------



## Kiats (Jan 25, 2022)

One of my favourite combinations: the Iliad and the FitEar DC. I honestly cannot recall this pairing ever being broken since the Iliad was first released.  Here with the Shanling M9.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> FitEar DC


With the DC-Ti coming in soon =X


----------



## Kiats

Much as I do like the Shanling M9, the organic sound signature of the P6Pro (and its older sibling the LP6) is still the one to beat. I am always impressed that such a small and light package as the P6Pro is able to drive the FitEar DC/Iliad effortlessly. No congestion at all.


----------



## korvin12

LP6TI still reign supreme!!!


----------



## Kiats

korvin12 said:


> LP6TI still reign supreme!!!


Heheh! Indeed. It is a good problem to have of having a few LP DAPs to rotate with great FitEar customs and of course just as great cables from @Eric Chong and his team.


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> LP6TI still reign supreme!!!


LP7 is coming in 2022  

Booked yours yet?


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> LP7 is coming in 2022
> 
> Booked yours yet?


Super broke now!!!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Kiats

korvin12 said:


> Super broke now!!!🤣🤣🤣


Book now and have the rest of the year to save up.


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> Super broke now!!!🤣🤣🤣



Ouch. Brace yourself though, Canjam NYC is usually when I see a slew of new releases unveiling heheh


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> Ouch. Brace yourself though, Canjam NYC is usually when I see a slew of new releases unveiling heheh


Looking forward to your February release though!!!


----------



## Kiats

korvin12 said:


> Looking forward to your February release though!!!


Absolutely agree!!!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Ouch. Brace yourself though, Canjam NYC is usually when I see a slew of new releases unveiling heheh


I feel like we’ve had a ton of releases recently already, I know Chord has the new Mojo coming up and you guys have some cool stuff in store but other than that I’m not aware of anyone else coming up with anything spicy


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> I feel like we’ve had a ton of releases recently already, I know Chord has the new Mojo coming up and you guys have some cool stuff in store but other than that I’m not aware of anyone else coming up with anything spicy



"Usually" is the keyword bruh, we're in unusual times heheh. We used to see a lot of prototypes in CJ NYC, followed by CJ SG announcements. Next round of releases are usually around the Aug period. That was the schedule we're used to seeing in the past.


----------



## Kiats

Having a nice listen to the FitEar DC Ti demo unit. Off the Luxury & Precision LP6Ti 7th Anniversary Edition. Of course paired with the Iliad cable. Bliss.


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Having a nice listen to the FitEar DC Ti demo unit. Off the Luxury & Precision LP6Ti 7th Anniversary Edition. Of course paired with the Iliad cable. Bliss.


Absolutely stunning! So beautiful. Dare I say breath taking!


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> Absolutely stunning! So beautiful. Dare I say breath taking!


Indeed. Can’t wait for my customs to arrive from FitEar. It will hopefully just be in time for @Eric Chong and team’s new TOTL copper cable.  Lovely thing about titanium shell is they will have a nice patina after use like my FitEar Titans.


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Indeed. Can’t wait for my customs to arrive from FitEar. It will hopefully just be in time for @Eric Chong and team’s new TOTL copper cable.  Lovely thing about titanium shell is they will have a nice patina after use like my FitEar Titans.


I wish there was someplace I could listen to the FitEar. I know you love them so there has to be something there. Which set is your favorite?


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> I wish there was someplace I could listen to the FitEar. I know you love them so there has to be something there. Which set is your favorite?


Tough call. They have their own special qualities. For the BA series, the legendary C435; for the DD based series, perhaps the DC or the Titan.


----------



## 14christ (Jan 30, 2022)

I continue to be amazed by the Socrates. The low end of this cable is phenomenal! It's as if the entire frequency range has been lifted marginally. Enough to notice, yet subtle enough to blend well. Fantastic job Eletech. I do not know how you do it, but the fact remains...you do it.


----------



## 14christ

By the way, I am actively looking for an Eletech Iliad so if someone is looking for an easy and smooth sale I'm available. 

Thanks


----------



## Eric Chong

【Happy Lunar New Year 2022】






2022 has been nothing but fulfilling thanks to the audiophile community, and we have accomplished more than what we have expected just 2 months into the year. It is the constant support from you guys that motivates us as we strive to create more ingenious products!

We will be taking a break for a week from 31st Jan to 4th Feb for Lunar New Year celebrations, and we will be back on the 7th of February. Meanwhile, our online webstore will still be available to serve you at anytime round the clock.

We have some exciting announcements after the CNY festivities break! Stay tuned 

Lastly, the Eletech team wishes all our friends out there a safe, and a happy lunar new year!

www.elementechnology.com

#eletech #cables #upgradecable #iemcable #iemcables #headfi #hifi #musician #musiclife #audio #earphones #audiophile #gadgets #geometry #iem #inearmonitor #ciem #uiem #kevlar #2pin #mmcx #audiophile #silvercable #custommade​


----------



## Kiats




----------



## Ronon

After reading through the thread I was wondering if any of the people that posted they were getting the Iliad to use with the 64 Audio Nio could share any kind of feedback from the pairing? Just got the Nio and love it, sounds good with the P8 Fortitude but that cable goes with another pair of IEMs. Seems like most people are usually pairing the Nio with the Socrates, and after reading some reviews that is the way I originally planned to go. Problem is that the dealer in the US is out for the 2-pin/4.4mm and they don't know when they will get more in. So while I'm waiting on my tax refund, I started looking into options. Hence the ask about the Iliad. Thanks in advance for any feedback!


----------



## Eric Chong

Ronon said:


> After reading through the thread I was wondering if any of the people that posted they were getting the Iliad to use with the 64 Audio Nio could share any kind of feedback from the pairing? Just got the Nio and love it, sounds good with the P8 Fortitude but that cable goes with another pair of IEMs. Seems like most people are usually pairing the Nio with the Socrates, and after reading some reviews that is the way I originally planned to go. Problem is that the dealer in the US is out for the 2-pin/4.4mm and they don't know when they will get more in. So while I'm waiting on my tax refund, I started looking into options. Hence the ask about the Iliad. Thanks in advance for any feedback!



Perhaps @Andrew DiMarcangelo from BloomAudio can help you with getting a special order in 

From feedbacks of customers, here's a summarisation of their thoughts on the "Iliad" or "Socrates" route. The Nio itself is a rather warm dynamic sounding IEM with great lows textures and soft hitting bass. If you would like to accentuate the inherent signature and go for a mellower direction with great texture, layering and all, the "Socrates" might be a way to go.

On the other hand, if you want to opt for a more dynamic sounding , snappier and energetic signature with airiness and great extensions, the Iliad would be a better option. 

Hope this helps!

-Eric


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> Perhaps @Andrew DiMarcangelo from BloomAudio can help you with getting a special order in
> 
> From feedbacks of customers, here's a summarisation of their thoughts on the "Iliad" or "Socrates" route. The Nio itself is a rather warm dynamic sounding IEM with great lows textures and soft hitting bass. If you would like to accentuate the inherent signature and go for a mellower direction with great texture, layering and all, the "Socrates" might be a way to go.
> 
> ...



Another thumbs up vote for Nio + Socrates.  And indeed, ping @Andrew DiMarcangelo , I'm sure Bloom Audio can special order it, they are official distributors of Eletech in US.


----------



## Ronon

Thank you @Eric Chong and @twister6, I will reach out to @Andrew DiMarcangelo  to see what can be done. @Eric Chong an extra thank you for sharing what the two cables would provide experience wise with the Nio. I should have mentioned I was also tempted by the P8 Plato x Socrates because I am a bit curious what the addition of the P8 Plato would add to the Socrates, but from reading this thread it sounds like the Plato is not a good fit for the Nio. I do really like the Project 8 cable I have. Any chance of a P8 Socrates for 2022?


----------



## Wyville

Time to relax with a subtle bit of Plato going on. Love this pairing with the Shanling M8 in the equation. Gives a lovely clear, yet analogue feel to my Phantom.


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

Ronon said:


> Thank you @Eric Chong and @twister6, I will reach out to @Andrew DiMarcangelo  to see what can be done. @Eric Chong an extra thank you for sharing what the two cables would provide experience wise with the Nio. I should have mentioned I was also tempted by the P8 Plato x Socrates because I am a bit curious what the addition of the P8 Plato would add to the Socrates, but from reading this thread it sounds like the Plato is not a good fit for the Nio. I do really like the Project 8 cable I have. Any chance of a P8 Socrates for 2022?



DM sent! 😊


----------



## Eric Chong

Ronon said:


> Thank you @Eric Chong and @twister6, I will reach out to @Andrew DiMarcangelo  to see what can be done. @Eric Chong an extra thank you for sharing what the two cables would provide experience wise with the Nio. I should have mentioned I was also tempted by the P8 Plato x Socrates because I am a bit curious what the addition of the P8 Plato would add to the Socrates, but from reading this thread it sounds like the Plato is not a good fit for the Nio. I do really like the Project 8 cable I have. Any chance of a P8 Socrates for 2022?


Heyy no worries at all. Happy to share 

The Plato X Socrates itself is another thing in itself. It's more similar to the Socrates than anything like the Plato. We've developed a special variant of "P8 Plato" that accentuates the inherent Socrates traits really well. 

Meanwhile, yes! We'll be looking forward to developing a P8 Socrates sometimes this year for sure!



Wyville said:


> Time to relax with a subtle bit of Plato going on. Love this pairing with the Shanling M8 in the equation. Gives a lovely clear, yet analogue feel to my Phantom.



Sleek! Long time no see buddy  How have you been?


----------



## Auricon

Eric Chong said:


> *Meanwhile, yes! We'll be looking forward to developing a P8 Socrates sometimes this year for sure!*


@Eric Chong Feel free to go ahead and send me an invoice now and take my money!


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Sleek! Long time no see buddy  How have you been?


Yeah, been lurking around in the shadows a bit. 😉 
All good here. Hope the same goes for you and that you will have a great Year of the Tiger with lots of shows to travel to!


----------



## Auricon

EXT + Eletech rolling weekend. Starting with my bae - Electech Project 8 Plato x Socrates


----------



## Ronon

Auricon said:


> @Eric Chong Feel free to go ahead and send me an invoice now and take my money!


@Eric Chong yeah, you can go ahead and take my money now too for a Project 8 Socrates.  
Sweet news indeed and look forward to this year's Project 8 release, and the year has only just started. lol
After your comment about the Plato X Socrates, I find myself wondering if it'd be a good pairing with the Nio? I'm really leaning towards buying one now and finding out.


----------



## Eric Chong

Auricon said:


> send me an invoice now and take my money!





Ronon said:


> take my money now too for a Project 8 Socrates


Hahahah not till we've perfected the P8 Socrates~!! We would want it to be absolutely perfect before launching it 


Auricon said:


> EXT + Eletech rolling weekend. Starting with my bae - Electech Project 8 Plato x Socrates


Nice photo! How goes the pairing synergy? This is one combination that i've not personally tried.



Wyville said:


> Yeah, been lurking around in the shadows a bit. 😉
> All good here. Hope the same goes for you and that you will have a great Year of the Tiger with lots of shows to travel to!


Glad to see you back in the forums again  

Thank you for the well wishes! I'm certainly looking forward to the shows resumption this year! Especially London, my fav one. I could possibly make a detour to Netherlands after and finally see Barnie!


----------



## Auricon (Feb 5, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> Nice photo! How goes the pairing synergy? This is one combination that i've not personally tried.


P8 Plato x Socrates adds textural bass and sub-bass extension punch and rumble; slightly more details are noticeable in the mids despite that EXT isn't a very detailed IEM; soundstage sounds slightly deeper and wider than VE EXT stock 8-wire cable but not a night-and-day difference; mids and treble are smooth, crisp and revealing. P8 PxS just augments all of EXTs great qualities and adds more bass extension.

Tennyson's "Feelwitchu" is a great track showcasing P8 Plato x Socrates bass and sub-bass extension with EXT. Stock cable = great bass / P8 PxS = tickles my ear drums, LOL.

@Eric Chong The new P8 Plato silver is the perfect Socrates partner and P8 PxS is one of the best creations you and your team has crafted. My Aeneid is a bit jealous.


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Glad to see you back in the forums again
> 
> Thank you for the well wishes! I'm certainly looking forward to the shows resumption this year! Especially London, my fav one. I could possibly make a detour to Netherlands after and finally see Barnie!


You're always welcome! Barnie will show you some of his favourite haunts. Mind you, you'd better be prepared because he can stand there one second...



And then suddenly it is...



and...



and finally he will proudly show off his good work...



🤣


----------



## twister6

Wyville said:


> You're always welcome! Barnie will show you some of his favourite haunts. Mind you, you'd better be prepared because he can stand there one second...
> 
> And then suddenly it is...
> 
> ...



Erik, you don't feel offended that instead of mentioning about taking a detour to Netherlands to see you or Nic, Eric wants to see Barnie instead?


----------



## Wyville

twister6 said:


> Erik, you don't feel offended that instead of mentioning about taking a detour to Netherlands to see you or Nic, Eric wants to see Barnie instead?


Lol! Not in the least. It's actually very common these days. Half the village here knows Barnie by name, even people I can't remember ever meeting, and I'm always just "Barnie's dad". 😂

Talking about Nic. A few months ago he apparently rode his bike up to the woods here to visit friends of his who had rented a holiday cottage. I probably passed the cottage while walking Barnie and didn't know he was there.


----------



## Eric Chong

Auricon said:


> P8 Plato x Socrates adds textural bass and sub-bass extension punch and rumble; slightly more details are noticeable in the mids despite that EXT isn't a very detailed IEM; soundstage sounds slightly deeper and wider than VE EXT stock 8-wire cable but not a night-and-day difference; mids and treble are smooth, crisp and revealing. P8 PxS just augments all of EXTs great qualities and adds more bass extension.
> 
> Tennyson's "Feelwitchu" is a great track showcasing P8 Plato x Socrates bass and sub-bass extension with EXT. Stock cable = great bass / P8 PxS = tickles my ear drums, LOL.
> 
> @Eric Chong The new P8 Plato silver is the perfect Socrates partner and P8 PxS is one of the best creations you and your team has crafted. My Aeneid is a bit jealous.



Glad to hear that the PxS is doing great and showcasing its inherent qualities on the EXT as well. The sub extensions and the layering / texture is one to look forward for with this piece. I've had the PxS hooked onto the OG Ely, hence was always curious about the Ely EXT and its pairing combination.



Wyville said:


> You're always welcome! Barnie will show you some of his favourite haunts. Mind you, you'd better be prepared because he can stand there one second...
> 
> And then suddenly it is...
> 
> ...


Heheheh! I feel like i'll be amused all this with Barnie. He always had that "woops" innocent face lol!



twister6 said:


> Eric wants to see Barnie instead?


Nah, before we got married, my wife used to tells her parents i'm passing by to visit her dog and not her. I'll be there spending most of the time with the puppy than with her haha!


----------



## Eric Chong

As promised, we have an exciting project lined up after a week of the Chinese New Year break. 

We'll be getting ready for the unveil in 4 days! 

Stay Tuned~!!


----------



## metaljem77

I’m looking fwd!! Some stuff happening on the family front but hoping I manage to visit in time and see what this surprise is!


----------



## JerryX

Eric Chong said:


> As promised, we have an exciting project lined up after a week of the Chinese New Year break.
> 
> We'll be getting ready for the unveil in 4 days!
> 
> Stay Tuned~!!


Wow, that looks premium for my dap*s* and iem*s *Please demo it in NYC Canjam!


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> I’m looking fwd!! Some stuff happening on the family front but hoping I manage to visit in time and see what this surprise is!


Heheh, there's more than enough time! We'll catch up after NYC and hopefully during SG Canjam!



JerryX said:


> Wow, that looks premium for my dap*s* and iem*s*Please demo it in NYC Canjam!


Getting really excited for the upcoming NYC Canjam  ; Yes this is coming for NYC as well


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> As promised, we have an exciting project lined up after a week of the Chinese New Year break.
> 
> We'll be getting ready for the unveil in 4 days!
> 
> Stay Tuned~!!


Coming soon: Eletech-branded cubicles for your office! Keep your call centre workers happy in their cells with the most luxurious fabrics and premium artisan stitching!
Custom phone and desktop interconnects available at cost.


----------



## Layman1

Auricon said:


> P8 Plato x Socrates adds textural bass and sub-bass extension punch and rumble; slightly more details are noticeable in the mids despite that EXT isn't a very detailed IEM; soundstage sounds slightly deeper and wider than VE EXT stock 8-wire cable but not a night-and-day difference; mids and treble are smooth, crisp and revealing. P8 PxS just augments all of EXTs great qualities and adds more bass extension.
> 
> Tennyson's "Feelwitchu" is a great track showcasing P8 Plato x Socrates bass and sub-bass extension with EXT. Stock cable = great bass / P8 PxS = tickles my ear drums, LOL.
> 
> @Eric Chong The new P8 Plato silver is the perfect Socrates partner and P8 PxS is one of the best creations you and your team has crafted. My Aeneid is a bit jealous.



Amen! My Plato X Socrates 8-wire has found pride of place on my EE Phantom, where it is doing a great job of enhancing the low end and bringing air and clarity across the spectrum, and all - most importantly - without compromising the unique sound signature for which this IEM is known. A triumph. Roll on the next 8-wire series


----------



## Eric Chong

Layman1 said:


> Coming soon: Eletech-branded cubicles for your office! Keep your call centre workers happy in their cells with the most luxurious fabrics and premium artisan stitching!
> Custom phone and desktop interconnects available at cost.


Hehehh not a bad idea except that offices are a ghost town nowadays with WFH becoming the norm 



Layman1 said:


> Amen! My Plato X Socrates 8-wire has found pride of place on my EE Phantom, where it is doing a great job of enhancing the low end and bringing air and clarity across the spectrum, and all - most importantly - without compromising the unique sound signature for which this IEM is known. A triumph. Roll on the next 8-wire series


Glad you loved the PXS, it'll be stressful for us to keep up with 2022's Project 8. The PXS would have set a high bar / expectations for the Socrates 8


----------



## Sifo

Can't wait to see everyone in a few weeks <3


----------



## Eric Chong

Sifo said:


> Can't wait to see everyone in a few weeks <3



Trying to rush a prototype to be in time for NYC, Hope we'll be able to make it on time for NYC! See you there!


----------



## Eric Chong

One day to the unveiling ;

We'll come back tomorrow for a truly special Eletech Limited Release~!!


----------



## Eric Chong

Announcing ; Eletech "Luxe" Companion Case
Deviating from Eletech usual cable wonders, Eletech unveils a new limited release Large Companion Case - “Luxe” ; Featuring premium Cowhide and fully modular interior customization.

A truly limited run of 100 pieces, the Eletech “Luxe” companion case will not be an evergreen product within Eletech’s line-up due to the complexity of crafts and procurement of leather.

Read the Full Specs & PR here :
https://tinyurl.com/Luxepressrelease

Pre-Order here, Whilst stocks lasts :
https://elementechnology.com/collections/accessories


----------



## Kiats (Feb 10, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> Announcing ; Eletech "Luxe" Companion Case
> Deviating from Eletech usual cable wonders, Eletech unveils a new limited release Large Companion Case - “Luxe” ; Featuring premium Cowhide and fully modular interior customization.
> 
> A truly limited run of 100 pieces, the Eletech “Luxe” companion case will not be an evergreen product within Eletech’s line-up due to the complexity of crafts and procurement of leather.
> ...


Oooohhhh.... gorgeous! 

@metaljem77


----------



## Auricon (Feb 10, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> Announcing ; Eletech "Luxe" Companion Case
> Deviating from Eletech usual cable wonders, Eletech unveils a new limited release Large Companion Case - “Luxe” ; Featuring premium Cowhide and fully modular interior customization.
> 
> A truly limited run of 100 pieces, the Eletech “Luxe” companion case will not be an evergreen product within Eletech’s line-up due to the complexity of crafts and procurement of leather.
> ...


@Eric Chong Absolutely stunning, now this is how you craft an IEM/DAP case. BTW, you should just keep my AMEX on file.

Pre-ordered 😍


----------



## Eric Chong

Auricon said:


> @Eric Chong Absolutely stunning, now this is how you craft an IEM/DAP case. BTW, you should just keep my AMEX on file.
> 
> Pre-ordered 😍



Thank you! We hope you'll love it  

Hahaha, nah it'll pose too big of a security risk. Our Shopify site settings makes sure that all payment details are not saved.


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

Eric Chong said:


> Announcing ; Eletech "Luxe" Companion Case
> Deviating from Eletech usual cable wonders, Eletech unveils a new limited release Large Companion Case - “Luxe” ; Featuring premium Cowhide and fully modular interior customization.
> 
> A truly limited run of 100 pieces, the Eletech “Luxe” companion case will not be an evergreen product within Eletech’s line-up due to the complexity of crafts and procurement of leather.
> ...


Thanks @Eric Chong for this piece of art, had to buy this beauty !
Can't wait to receive it.


----------



## Eric Chong

MrLocoLuciano said:


> Thanks @Eric Chong for this piece of art, had to buy this beauty !
> Can't wait to receive it.



Thanks buddy!~ Hope you come to love it. Am also looking forward to see how everybody's Luxe CC age down the road. The unique scuff marks and patina should make it very special!


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> Oooohhhh.... gorgeous!
> 
> @metaljem77


Thank you for the tag! You know my weakness haha! I look forward to receiving mine 🥳


----------



## 14christ

Eric Chong said:


> Announcing ; Eletech "Luxe" Companion Case
> Deviating from Eletech usual cable wonders, Eletech unveils a new limited release Large Companion Case - “Luxe” ; Featuring premium Cowhide and fully modular interior customization.
> 
> A truly limited run of 100 pieces, the Eletech “Luxe” companion case will not be an evergreen product within Eletech’s line-up due to the complexity of crafts and procurement of leather.
> ...


Is this the big release? I thought for some reason you were going to be releasing another cable. 

By the way, I will be ordering one of the Luxe cases.


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Thank you for the tag! You know my weakness haha! I look forward to receiving mine 🥳



Enjoy! Indeed I do recall!


----------



## Eric Chong

14christ said:


> Is this the big release? I thought for some reason you were going to be releasing another cable.
> 
> By the way, I will be ordering one of the Luxe cases.



This was part of the recent tease yes, but we do have cable projects upcoming


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Announcing ; Eletech "Luxe" Companion Case
> Deviating from Eletech usual cable wonders, Eletech unveils a new limited release Large Companion Case - “Luxe” ; Featuring premium Cowhide and fully modular interior customization.
> 
> A truly limited run of 100 pieces, the Eletech “Luxe” companion case will not be an evergreen product within Eletech’s line-up due to the complexity of crafts and procurement of leather.
> ...


Only 100 pieces Eric? You know what you are doing to people, right? I will give you a visual illustration of what your inbox is going to look like...





😜

Seriously, gorgeous looking case my friend! 👍


----------



## Auricon (Feb 11, 2022)

Ahhh sold out, so much for doubling up (j/k)


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> Only 100 pieces Eric? You know what you are doing to people, right? I will give you a visual illustration of what your inbox is going to look like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are quite right there ! We were absolutely flooded =X

The Luxe Companion Case is #SOLDOUT~!! 

We hope you guys love the case and am psyched to see how your Luxe CC looks with scuffs and burnish as it ages!


----------



## Sifo

If for whatever reason you find a spare with you at canjam.... no one will see you passing it to me under the table.


----------



## Kiats

Sifo said:


> If for whatever reason you find a spare with you at canjam.... no one will see you passing it to me under the table.


Might start a riot or stampede… 🙈


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Thank you for the tag! You know my weakness haha! I look forward to receiving mine 🥳


Now that we have shown @Eric Chong how popular his leather audio accessories will be, now to dream other use cases and perhaps other leather colours too…


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Now that we have shown @Eric Chong how popular his leather audio accessories will be, now to dream other use cases and perhaps other leather colours too…


Hahaha indeed! Something to seriously ponder over..


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Hahaha indeed! Something to seriously ponder over..


Indeed! Why would I pay premium prices for these Japanese brands using synthetics when I can have leather craftsmanship which has been thoughtfully designed for music lovers ?


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> Hahaha indeed! Something to seriously ponder over..



Coming soon, Eletech Luxury Luggage product line


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> Coming soon, Eletech Luxury Luggage product line


The team was just joking about crafting a travel bag, similar to the ones you get on selected business class flights. For toiletries and all lol


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> The team was just joking about crafting a travel bag, similar to the ones you get on selected business class flights. For toiletries and all lol


Excellent idea! For extra cables, adapters etc


----------



## Auricon

Eric Chong said:


> The team was just joking about crafting a travel bag, similar to the ones you get on selected business class flights. For toiletries and all lol


Ah like a Dopp kit. That would be fabulous. A matching kit to the Luxe.

Here’s a pic for inspiration. Hardgraft is my go to brand for unique leather creations.

This is my favorite Dopp kit - belted in off grey.


----------



## 14christ

Auricon said:


> Ah like a Dopp kit. That would be fabulous. A matching kit to the Luxe.
> 
> Here’s a pic for inspiration. Hardgraft is my go to brand for unique leather creations.
> 
> This is my favorite Dopp kit - belted in off grey.


Gorgeous piece there.


----------



## Eric Chong

Auricon said:


> Ah like a Dopp kit. That would be fabulous. A matching kit to the Luxe.
> 
> Here’s a pic for inspiration. Hardgraft is my go to brand for unique leather creations.
> 
> This is my favorite Dopp kit - belted in off grey.



Wow, that's stunning. The leather used is pretty good too. 



Kiats said:


> Excellent idea! For extra cables, adapters etc



Or toiletries hahahaha =X


----------



## Jayden

Auricon said:


> Ahhh sold out, so much for doubling up (j/k)



Crap, I was away from Head-Fi recently and actually missed this release. The case is gorgeous! It's completely out, is there any chance of getting it locally?

@Eric Chong would you consider sending out mailer updates in the future?


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Crap, I was away from Head-Fi recently and actually missed this release. The case is gorgeous! It's completely out, is there any chance of getting it locally?
> 
> @Eric Chong would you consider sending out mailer updates in the future?



I actually did not have the chance to send out an mailer update on the launch as all 100 units got snagged before i woke up the next day =X

Perhaps you can check with our dealers and see if anybody has an unbooked set lying around.


----------



## Eric Chong

Here's how the Luxe CC looks when filled up with audio goodness!  Look forward to seeing everybody's Luxe CC filled up


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> I actually did not have the chance to send out an mailer update on the launch as all 100 units got snagged before i woke up the next day =X
> 
> Perhaps you can check with our dealers and see if anybody has an unbooked set lying around.


Bummer. Searched around with no avail.  I'll look forward to your next release hopefully


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Bummer. Searched around with no avail.  I'll look forward to your next release hopefully


Not sure if we'll revisit "Luxe CC" soon. May consider doing another project for a slightly smaller case, or a even larger one. Which direction would you guys prefer?


----------



## Andricop

Eric Chong said:


> May consider doing another project for a slightly smaller case, or a even larger one. Which direction would you guys prefer?


A smaller one


----------



## Layman1

Andricop said:


> A smaller one


What he said


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Not sure if we'll revisit "Luxe CC" soon. May consider doing another project for a slightly smaller case, or a even larger one. Which direction would you guys prefer?


I’d go for smaller - something like 2 IEMs and a DAP, which is my standard travel “kit” 

I’d love a black case too, brown isn’t my favorite


----------



## NYanakiev

Small please!


----------



## metaljem77

Smaller one pls!☝️


----------



## mvvRAZ

Iliad and Aeneid on the way weeeeee. Spent too long without ETs


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> 2 IEMs and a DAP


Yeah I was about to ask, Im thinking that could be a good size to go? Anybody concur? 

Regarding Black leather, I've haven't come across any piece that I'm attracted to yet. Will keep a look out



mvvRAZ said:


> Iliad and Aeneid on the way weeeeee. Spent too long without ETs


Had to put in some overtime and just left office


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Yeah I was about to ask, Im thinking that could be a good size to go? Anybody concur?
> 
> Regarding Black leather, I've haven't come across any piece that I'm attracted to yet. Will keep a look out
> 
> ...


 highly appreciated man and sorry to be a pain in the ass <3


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> highly appreciated man and sorry to be a pain in the ass <3


Hahahaha kidding bruh, it’ll be one of my last OT before heading for NYC next week


----------



## Andricop

Eric Chong said:


> Yeah I was about to ask, Im thinking that could be a good size to go? Anybody concur?


I would prefer something even smaller for 1 DAP + 1 IEM 

Something like this :


----------



## Eric Chong

Andricop said:


> I would prefer something even smaller for 1 DAP + 1 IEM
> 
> Something like this :



Do you feel it being unwieldy being in a elongated shape? Ergonomics wise


----------



## Eric Chong

𝑺𝑨𝑽𝑬 𝑻𝑯𝑬 𝑫𝑨𝑻𝑬 ; 𝑪𝑨𝑵𝑱𝑨𝑴 𝑵𝒀𝑪 2022
𝟚𝟞𝕥𝕙 - 𝟚𝟟𝕥𝕙 𝔽𝕖𝕓𝕣𝕦𝕒𝕣𝕪






𝚅𝚒𝚜𝚒𝚝 𝚞𝚜 𝚊𝚝 𝚋𝚘𝚘𝚝𝚑 𝙴𝟻
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eletech is making a return to NYC after 2 long years~!! Canjam NYC 2019 is where we made our debut and it's where we've been itching to return to!

𝕊𝕙𝕠𝕨 𝔽𝕖𝕒𝕥𝕦𝕣𝕖𝕤:
𝑽𝒊𝒓𝒕𝒖𝒆𝒔 𝑺𝒆𝒓𝒊𝒆𝒔 (Fortitude, Prudence)
𝑺𝒄𝒉𝒐𝒐𝒍 𝑶𝒇 𝑨𝒕𝒉𝒆𝒏𝒔 𝑺𝒆𝒓𝒊𝒆𝒔 (Socrates, Plato)
𝑷𝒂𝒓𝒏𝒂𝒔𝒔𝒖𝒔 𝑺𝒆𝒓𝒊𝒆𝒔 (Iliad , Aeneid)
-
𝑳𝒖𝒙𝒆 𝑪𝒐𝒎𝒑𝒂𝒏𝒊𝒐𝒏 𝑪𝒂𝒔𝒆
-





𝗦𝗽𝗲𝗰𝗶𝗮𝗹 𝗣𝗿𝗼𝘁𝗼𝘁𝘆𝗽𝗲 "𝗜"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canjam Onsite Specials will be available for all attendees.

Come by to say hi! Look forward to seeing you guys soon!


----------



## Andricop

IMO I think that the elongated shape is nice and and makes it easier to store in a bag or a backpack


----------



## metaljem77

I’m so digging the one DAP and one IEM idea. I’m hoping cases in tan or purple leather 🤩


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> 𝑺𝑨𝑽𝑬 𝑻𝑯𝑬 𝑫𝑨𝑻𝑬 ; 𝑪𝑨𝑵𝑱𝑨𝑴 𝑵𝒀𝑪 2022
> 𝟚𝟞𝕥𝕙 - 𝟚𝟟𝕥𝕙 𝔽𝕖𝕓𝕣𝕦𝕒𝕣𝕪
> 
> 
> ...



Shouldn't Luxe Companion case be crossed out since it is sold out?


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> 𝑺𝑨𝑽𝑬 𝑻𝑯𝑬 𝑫𝑨𝑻𝑬 ; 𝑪𝑨𝑵𝑱𝑨𝑴 𝑵𝒀𝑪 2022
> 𝟚𝟞𝕥𝕙 - 𝟚𝟟𝕥𝕙 𝔽𝕖𝕓𝕣𝕦𝕒𝕣𝕪
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh… special prototype…


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> Shouldn't Luxe Companion case be crossed out since it is sold out?


A demo piece will be brought over on display at the request of a friend. Unfortunately it’ll not be available for sale.



Kiats said:


> Ooh… special prototype…


Heheh an interesting one


----------



## Auricon

Double purple pleasures, Aeneid + EXT


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> A demo piece will be brought over on display at the request of a friend. Unfortunately it’ll not be available for sale.
> 
> 
> Heheh an interesting one


Any possibility of selling this demo piece?


----------



## Eric Chong

Auricon said:


> Double purple pleasures, Aeneid + EXT


Heheh, loving the purple hue on the set-up. DAP leather seems to be purple as well yes?



Jayden said:


> Any possibility of selling this demo piece?



Unfortunately no, it's a booked piece and one of our customers in NYC graciously allowed us to loan it for display during the show. 

We'll maybe look into more Luxe CC - like products down the road. No worries! You'll get a piece eventually!


----------



## bigbeans

The elusive HK exclusive has finally found its home, a US exclusive now  @Eric Chong


----------



## mvvRAZ

bigbeans said:


> The elusive HK exclusive has finally found its home, a US exclusive now  @Eric Chong


Aeneid and Iliad have landed in Germany for me… should have them tomorrow can can’t wait to spam the thread to death


----------



## Auricon

bigbeans said:


> The elusive HK exclusive has finally found its home, a US exclusive now  @Eric Chong


Sigh… would look great with my EXT… time to maybe scout for one…


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> A demo piece will be brought over on display at the request of a friend. Unfortunately it’ll *not be available for sale*.





😜


----------



## MrLocoLuciano

bigbeans said:


> The elusive HK exclusive has finally found its home, a US exclusive now  @Eric Chong


Tyrian is a great cable. Build quality is stunning for the price, and sound is so rich.


----------



## metaljem77

bigbeans said:


> The elusive HK exclusive has finally found its home, a US exclusive now  @Eric Chong


Lucky you! Can I please ask for your impressions? Thank you… I can’t wait to see how the Aeneid looks with my EXT when I receive it


----------



## NovaFlyer

Eric Chong said:


> Announcing ; Eletech "Luxe" Companion Case
> Deviating from Eletech usual cable wonders, Eletech unveils a new limited release Large Companion Case - “Luxe” ; Featuring premium Cowhide and fully modular interior customization.
> 
> A truly limited run of 100 pieces, the Eletech “Luxe” companion case will not be an evergreen product within Eletech’s line-up due to the complexity of crafts and procurement of leather.
> ...


Looks incredible!  Like a few others, I was away from the forums and missed this.  Looking forward to any new leather accessories in the future.

@Eric Chong will be good to catch up next weekend at CanJam NYC


----------



## Eric Chong

bigbeans said:


> The elusive HK exclusive has finally found its home, a US exclusive now  @Eric Chong


Oof! *Starts figuring out a way so it'll stay HK exclusive moving forward* 

In all seriousness, hahahah hope you liked it!


mvvRAZ said:


> Aeneid and Iliad have landed in Germany for me… should have them tomorrow can can’t wait to spam the thread to death


That's fast! DHL ftw



Wyville said:


> 😜


Hahaha! Fearing for the NYC trip now..



NovaFlyer said:


> Looks incredible!  Like a few others, I was away from the forums and missed this.  Looking forward to any new leather accessories in the future.
> 
> @Eric Chong will be good to catch up next weekend at CanJam NYC


Oh nice! Would love to catch up buddy  See you there!


----------



## Kiats

@metaljem77 you might want to glance away if you in a public place... 

Thanks to @Eric Chong and crew for a GORGEOUS piece of handcrafted masterpiece! 🤗


----------



## Deezel177

Kiats said:


> @metaljem77 you might want to glance away if you in a public place...
> 
> Thanks to @Eric Chong and crew for a GORGEOUS piece of handcrafted masterpiece! 🤗


It's so cute. 'Looks like someone hit the Luxe with a shrink ray.


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> @metaljem77 you might want to glance away if you in a public place...
> 
> Thanks to @Eric Chong and crew for a GORGEOUS piece of handcrafted masterpiece! 🤗


Hahaha, I just happened to see this at home! The drool landed safely on my towel rofl! Colour, grains and patterns of course didn’t disappoint! Waiting for mine to arrive, thanks for the sneak preview! 🤩


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Hahaha, I just happened to see this at home! The drool landed safely on my towel rofl! Colour, grains and patterns of course didn’t disappoint! Waiting for mine to arrive, thanks for the sneak preview! 🤩


Heheh! Good! I was concerned otherwise. 😆 Yes, it is so gorgeous! It arrived just before a meeting and so I had time to take the photos. The Mrs is sitting right next to me. So I will play with it later. Problem is that it is rather conspicuous cos the Mrs will likely appreciate it as well... And horrors! She may requisition for her own use. 🙊


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> She may requisition for her own use. 🙊


Was just joking with Pauline from Lotoo that she can use the Luxe as her makeup/facial products kit heheheh


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Was just joking with Pauline from Lotoo that she can use the Luxe as her makeup/facial products kit heheheh


Shh… 🙊🤐 Not so loud!


----------



## infinitejustice

Eric asked me to share some photos of new loot drop this evening.

Here's one Luxe fitted with my collection of eletech and a few favorite iem, and another of my other favorite and the newer iem recently acquired.


----------



## Eric Chong (Feb 21, 2022)

infinitejustice said:


> Eric asked me to share some photos of new loot drop this evening.
> 
> Here's one Luxe fitted with my collection of eletech and a few favorite iem, and another of my other favorite and the newer iem recently acquired.



Oof! You look like you’ll need more than 2 cases 

PS : a well packed case is good too. It’ll stretch the leather a little, forming nice burnish lines down the down


----------



## korvin12

Received mine too, Thanks Eletech for producing a stunning masterpiece👍👍👍


----------



## Auricon

Friday can’t arrive soon enough!


----------



## Kiats

Just trying on for size


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> Was just joking with Pauline from Lotoo that she can use the Luxe as her makeup/facial products kit heheheh


I am curious did your wife ask u for 1 too?🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Just trying on for size


Yay, we get to see around 10% of Kiats’ collection =X


korvin12 said:


> I am curious did your wife ask u for 1 too?🤣🤣🤣


Hahahha she asked about it a tad bit late.


----------



## twister6

Enjoy your gloating while others are drooling since they can't get this case anymore 

j/k


----------



## Eric Chong

In the drooling camp bro. My supposed unit went to Pauline =\


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> In the drooling camp bro. My supposed unit went to Pauline =\



As long as your wife OK with it


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Yay, we get to see around 10% of Kiats’ collection =X


No la. Quite a bit of the collection there… 😆


----------



## mvvRAZ

Missed these so much - to my surprise I ended up being way more excited by the Iliad, forgot just how U shaped the cable is, boosting the bass and the air of the Kr5 even further for a slightly more V shaped listen. The Aeneid needs no re-introduction, that cable is pure class 🥰


----------



## metaljem77

As I deliberate more and more at how spacious the case is, I’ll be cajoling Eric now and then to please work on a smaller case. I’m constantly on the go carrying tonnes of s*** around, so a smaller case would be more suitable for my every day use 🤓


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> As I deliberate more and more at how spacious the case is, I’ll be cajoling Eric now and then to please work on a smaller case. I’m constantly on the go carrying tonnes of s*** around, so a smaller case would be more suitable for my every day use 🤓


Or you need @Eric Chong to produce thicker sheathed cables… 🙈


----------



## Eric Chong

We've prepared something special to be brought to the table at the impending CanJam Global NYC 2022~!!

We'll see you there! Let's hang out!

Drop by and let us know what you think of it!


----------



## bigbeans

Eric Chong said:


> We've prepared something special to be brought to the table at the impending CanJam Global NYC 2022~!!
> 
> We'll see you there! Let's hang out!
> 
> Drop by and let us know what you think of it!


That skull is epic, getting some blood sacrifice vibes…

Who succumbed in Eric’s deep catacombs I wonder? My bet is @Kiats 😂


----------



## Kiats

bigbeans said:


> That skull is epic, getting some blood sacrifice vibes…
> 
> Who succumbed in Eric’s deep catacombs I wonder? My bet is @Kiats 😂


Heheh! Me...? Just a guinea pig...


----------



## Layman1

bigbeans said:


> That skull is epic, getting some blood sacrifice vibes…
> 
> Who succumbed in Eric’s deep catacombs I wonder? My bet is @Kiats 😂


The Eletech Imhotep, coming soon 

Dear Eric, I love you guys but please, please, don't start making dull, proletarian, cloth-wrapped cables


----------



## Eric Chong

Layman1 said:


> dull, proletarian, cloth-wrapped cables


Not within consideration  

If you talking about the special prototype, you’ll be in for a surprise @ NYC


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> We've prepared something special to be brought to the table at the impending CanJam Global NYC 2022~!!
> 
> We'll see you there! Let's hang out!
> 
> Drop by and let us know what you think of it!


That looks dope. Anything with skulls always gets my attention  I wonder if this is some kick-a** copper cable 🤤


----------



## 14christ

metaljem77 said:


> That looks dope. Anything with skulls always gets my attention  I wonder if this is some kick-a** copper cable 🤤


Its probably not even a cable.


----------



## Jayden

14christ said:


> Its probably not even a cable.


It definitely looks like a cable release to me from what I'm seeing from the teaser. In fact it kind of resembles the HK exclusive purple cable they had back then. Perhaps a similar release but available globally?


----------



## 14christ

Jayden said:


> It definitely looks like a cable release to me from what I'm seeing from the teaser. In fact it kind of resembles the HK exclusive purple cable they had back then. Perhaps a similar release but available globally?


I sure do hope it's a cable but you just never know with Eric and team. They are like mad scientists over there. 😉😂


----------



## Blanchot

My guess is ET's first headphone cable.


----------



## 14christ

Blanchot said:


> My guess is ET's first headphone cable.


Thats the first thing that came to my mind when I saw those cables. Looks like a headphone cable, or bungie cords. Hehe


----------



## Kiats

Heheh! All be revealed shortly at CanJam.  Something to look forward to.


----------



## Auricon

Yasss, my Audeze needs some Eletech luv'in!


----------



## 14christ

Maybe its a new power cable for desktop use?


----------



## bigbeans

The DHL birdie dropped by this afternoon…

Luxe is incredible. The second the packaging was removed, my room was filled with that luscious scent of hand treated leather. I may have sniffed Luxe more often than should have 😅. The thick buttons and sturdy design makes this perfect for chunky DAPs as well as iems. Props to Eletech for including 4 sets of iem pouches. I don’t know how @Eric Chong made this happen at the $249 price. I put a OnePlus N10 phone to illustrate how spacious this case is. Needless to say…keep them coming! 🔥


----------



## jwbrent

Eric Chong said:


> Yay, we get to see around 10% of Kiats’ collection =X
> 
> Hahahha she asked about it a tad bit late.



Nice collection. 😉 How do you like the Lab 2?


----------



## Eric Chong

14christ said:


> Maybe its a new power cable for desktop use?


Perhaps an Eletech branded paracord =X We’ll see this weekend! 


bigbeans said:


> I don’t know how @Eric Chong made this happen at the $249 price


The Luxe was supposed to be a fun give-back project rather than a proper commercial one hence the price and limited availability


----------



## NovaFlyer

Eric Chong said:


> We've prepared something special to be brought to the table at the impending CanJam Global NYC 2022~!!
> 
> We'll see you there! Let's hang out!
> 
> Drop by and let us know what you think of it!


Looking forward to hearing what you have to share.  Only a few days to go now!


----------



## bigbeans

Just wait for @Eric Chong to reveal a line of NFT’s 😂


----------



## Eric Chong

NovaFlyer said:


> Looking forward to hearing what you have to share.  Only a few days to go now!


Psyched! In fact we just arrived in NYC today and just got settled in after a gruelling 18 hours flight..



bigbeans said:


> Just wait for @Eric Chong to reveal a line of NFT’s 😂



HK exclusive bro 😂


----------



## twister6 (Feb 23, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> Psyched! In fact we just arrived in NYC today and just got settled in after a gruelling 18 hours flight..



Hope you enjoyed nice weather today, it was close to 68degF.  Now, temperature is dropping and will go down to mid 30 on Saturday


----------



## NovaFlyer

Eric Chong said:


> Psyched! In fact we just arrived in NYC today and just got settled in after a gruelling 18 hours flight..



Singapore to Newark direct?


----------



## Kiats

jwbrent said:


> Nice collection. 😉 How do you like the Lab 2?


Thanks! I have had the Lab2 since it was first released. It is the most balanced amongst all the Pianoforte range. but again, it may not be for everyone.


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> Hope you enjoyed nice weather today, it was close to 68degF.  Now, temperature is dropping and will go down to mid 30 on Saturday


I saw! Not looking forward to that..



NovaFlyer said:


> Singapore to Newark direct?


We dont have flights to Newark anymore unfortunately, so we did direct to JFK


----------



## Auricon

Ahhh DHL delivery arrived a day early. Apologies for the late evening, bad bright lighting but couldn't wait to send thanks to @Eric Chong for this gorgeous case. Was able to fit all of my Eletech cables, interconnects and 3 primary IEMs.

Need to play around with configuring my "bricks" - M17, 3MAX and next month's Nate 2.


----------



## Eric Chong

Auricon said:


> Ahhh DHL delivery arrived a day early. Apologies for the late evening, bad bright lighting but couldn't wait to send thanks to @Eric Chong for this gorgeous case. Was able to fit all of my Eletech cables, interconnects and 3 primary IEMs.
> 
> Need to play around with configuring my "bricks" - M17, 3MAX and next month's Nate 2.


Glad that the package has arrived safely and earlier than expected! (Go DHL!)

I remember this piece, i especially love the patina patterns on this Luxe CC!

Enjoy


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Glad that the package has arrived safely and earlier than expected! (Go DHL!)
> 
> I remember this piece, i especially love the patina patterns on this Luxe CC!
> 
> Enjoy


And with age, each individual piece will show its own character and experiences even more.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> And with age, each individual piece will show its own character and experiences even more.


Very much so, especially with these kind of leather where the oil level is higher


----------



## Eric Chong

All set for Canjam NYC! See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> All set for Canjam NYC! See you guys tomorrow!


Looking good!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Very much so, especially with these kind of leather where the oil level is higher


The envy is real! Looking forward to impressions of the prototype


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> The envy is real! Looking forward to impressions of the prototype






This?


----------



## Auricon (Feb 26, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> This?


Oh hello, there luvah!  When can I pre-order?!?


----------



## 14christ

I figured it would be a headphone cable.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> This?


Make this in 8w GPC and I’ll be the baddest gangsta in the hood


----------



## Eric Chong

Auricon said:


> Oh hello, there luvah!  When can I pre-order?!?


Heheh, soon! We brought along a final phase prototype to gather some feedbacks. Depending on the feedbacks we may want to tweak it further when we return. 



14christ said:


> I figured it would be a headphone cable.


Great guess 



mvvRAZ said:


> Make this in 8w GPC and I’ll be the baddest gangsta in the hood


That would be obscene!


----------



## Laylow33

Kiats said:


> @metaljem77 you might want to glance away if you in a public place...
> 
> Thanks to @Eric Chong and crew for a GORGEOUS piece of handcrafted masterpiece! 🤗
> 
> This is a creative handcraft masterpiece. I love this.


----------



## riverground

Eric Chong said:


> This?


----------



## Eric Chong

@twister6 not a NYC that goes by without us secretly snapping your pic! 😂


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> This?


Serious looking cable!


----------



## twister6 (Feb 27, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> @twister6 not a NYC that goes by without us secretly snapping your pic! 😂



It's a serious heavy duty "thicc boi" cable. Beautiful craftsmanship. Was just talking to a friend of mine about it, Wonder Woman lasso reference came up, so I'm calling this cable the Lasso of Audio Truth


----------



## Sifo

up so early after the bar? hope you slept well Eric 😴


----------



## Eric Chong

Sifo said:


> up so early after the bar? hope you slept well Eric 😴


🤭 shh how did you know? Hahaha


----------



## Jayden

twister6 said:


> It's a serious heavy duty "thicc boi" cable. Beautiful craftsmanship. Was just talking to a friend of mine about it, Wonder Woman lasso reference came up, so I'm calling this cable the Lasso of Audio Truth


boy this does look like one hella of a badass cable right there!


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> boy this does look like one hella of a badass cable right there!


gives a whole meaning to whipping the music into shape huh?


----------



## Sifo

Didn't get a cable but finally got me one of these


----------



## Eric Chong

Sifo said:


> Didn't get a cable but finally got me one of these


Hope you enjoyed it bud 

Speaking of cases, here’s what went into the last Luxe CC that went off with our friend in the NYC show!





So much awesome goodies!


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> Hope you enjoyed it bud
> 
> Speaking of cases, here’s what went into the last Luxe CC that went off with our friend in the NYC show!
> 
> ...



Is that Collin's setup?  Approximating about $35k+ of gear in that picture   You should have told him to use Eletech instead of PWA cables in that picture


----------



## mvvRAZ

twister6 said:


> Is that Collin's setup?  Approximating about $35k+ of gear in that picture   You should have told him to use Eletech instead of PWA cables in that picture


Def not Collin he only uses streaming DAPs


----------



## twister6

mvvRAZ said:


> Def not Collin he only uses streaming DAPs



We might have to verify with @SeeSax , I thought he was one of the few who got Noble Sultan Damascus and UM Mason Halo Red iems and has all those high end pwa shielded cables   Or maybe there is someone else on the East Coast with the same taste for audio luxury


----------



## mvvRAZ

twister6 said:


> We might have to verify with @SeeSax , I thought he was one of the few who got Noble Sultan Damascus and UM Mason Halo Red iems and has all those high end pwa shielded cables   Or maybe there is someone else on the East Coast with the same taste for audio luxury


Collin's collection is MVP but I am 100% certain he doesn't own Orpheus or an LP or the new ET case haha


----------



## Eric Chong

Nope, not Collin.


----------



## SeeSax (Feb 28, 2022)

twister6 said:


> We might have to verify with @SeeSax , I thought he was one of the few who got Noble Sultan Damascus and UM Mason Halo Red iems and has all those high end pwa shielded cables   Or maybe there is someone else on the East Coast with the same taste for audio luxury



Not me, but I’m flattered all the same! I really need to take a new photo of my current insanity. Thanks for the reminder 

-Collin-

P.S. @mvvRAZ is right: if I ever post a photo of a non-streaming DAP like that it means my account has been compromised.


----------



## Sifo

Now that everyone has their Luxe, just waiting on a 1+1 case


----------



## metaljem77

Sifo said:


> Now that everyone has their Luxe, just waiting on a 1+1 case


I’m waiting for mine to arrive! wishing Eric (and team) a great time at CJ and a safe journey back home! I’m looking fwd to CJ SG; though admittedly I don’t have the patience for crowds


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> I’m waiting for mine to arrive! wishing Eric (and team) a great time at CJ and a safe journey back home! I’m looking fwd to CJ SG; though admittedly I don’t have the patience for crowds


We go there to show support for Eric and team!


----------



## Eric Chong

Sifo said:


> Now that everyone has their Luxe, just waiting on a 1+1 case


Heheh, will discuss with the design team as soon as i win the battle against jet lag 🙈



metaljem77 said:


> I’m waiting for mine to arrive! wishing Eric (and team) a great time at CJ and a safe journey back home! I’m looking fwd to CJ SG; though admittedly I don’t have the patience for crowds


Thank you! We got home yesterday  i heard that this year’s Canjam will have to be separated into 4 zones (covid restrictions) hence the crowd will be subdued in comparison to previous years. Besides the SEA crowds are unlikely to visit. It’ll be okay.



Kiats said:


> We go there to show support for Eric and team!


Heheh! We’ll plan a dinner.


----------



## Jayden

@Eric Chong When will thicc boi be available? Any chance of crafting it in IEM too? =X


----------



## riverground

Jayden said:


> @Eric Chong When will thicc boi be available? Any chance of crafting it in IEM too? =X


I’ve had a similar cable made for an IEM and all I can say is to avoid it lmao

It looks so pretty and sounds amazing but it’s insanely microphonic. 

I always have to stay still or lay down when using it 😂


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> @Eric Chong When will thicc boi be available? Any chance of crafting it in IEM too? =X



We've gathered quite a bit of feedbacks during the show and we want to tweak it further prior to launch. Probably by the end of month before we're ready to launch.

As for IEM config, definitely no. For the same reasons @riverground has mentioned. We do however will look into incorporating similar geometry into our future IEM collections. We still need to test and prototype to see if this kind of configuration will work well for IEMs set-up.


----------



## Andricop

It looks like you can still find a Luxe case in Switzerland

https://audioessence.ch/en/collections/zubehor/products/eletech-luxe-companion-case


----------



## Eric Chong

A quick & casual poll guys : 

If we were to consider a re-release of the Luxe sometime down the road, would you guys prefer :

1) The same Leather (Considering quite a few of you guys missed the Luxe CC this round) 
2) A completely different leather / look

-Eric


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> A quick & casual poll guys :
> 
> If we were to consider a re-release of the Luxe sometime down the road, would you guys prefer :
> 
> ...


2 for me, not a huge fan of brown leather personally


----------



## Auricon

Eric Chong said:


> A quick & casual poll guys :
> 
> If we were to consider a re-release of the Luxe sometime down the road, would you guys prefer :
> 
> ...


2) Darker perhaps - completely different leather. I especially like the Stratus grey


----------



## Blanchot

I must say I liked the brown color, so opt. 1.

BTW, it looks like I have to eat my words. I swore I would never buy the Aeneid with the gold and all, but browsing for a new cable my brand loyalty kicked in. Since I own or have owned all the regular cables in ET's lineup, the Aeneid was the only cable missing in my collection


----------



## korvin12

2!!!


----------



## riverground

Eric Chong said:


> A quick & casual poll guys :
> 
> If we were to consider a re-release of the Luxe sometime down the road, would you guys prefer :
> 
> ...





mvvRAZ said:


> 2 for me, not a huge fan of brown leather personally


I’m with Michael on this one.

Though I’m not sure which colour he’d like, I’d like to see the Luxe in a similar leather colour as the Socrates red leather case.

Black leather would be nice too to keep it a bit more sleathy.


----------



## mvvRAZ

riverground said:


> I’m with Michael on this one.
> 
> Though I’m not sure which colour he’d like, I’d like to see the Luxe in a similar leather colour as the Socrates red leather case.
> 
> Black leather would be nice too to keep it a bit more sleathy.


Agreed, the purple leather of the Aeneid would also be incredible on a larger case


----------



## riverground

mvvRAZ said:


> Agreed, the purple leather of the Aeneid would also be incredible on a larger case


Did I read “PURPLE”??? I’m in!

Lol I haven’t seen the purple leather in person yet so I’m not sure but purple is purple! I’m a sucker for purple haha


----------



## Sifo

Purple or matching the Socrates case sounds good to me


----------



## bigbeans

Aeneid Purple leather case would be DIVINE. 

Of course, a series of DAP cases (for upcoming DAPs like LP7 and WM1ZM2) in Aeneid purple leather would be an instant buy for me


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> A quick & casual poll guys :
> 
> If we were to consider a re-release of the Luxe sometime down the road, would you guys prefer :
> 
> ...


Perhaps a blue or sporting green with black polish for an antiqued look.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

mvvRAZ said:


> 2 for me, not a huge fan of brown leather personally


Agree with Michael. No 2 for me.


----------



## jwbrent

Eric Chong said:


> A quick & casual poll guys :
> 
> If we were to consider a re-release of the Luxe sometime down the road, would you guys prefer :
> 
> ...



I’d vote for a different color to be able to easily differentiate a new Luxe from the og. 👍

I’m looking forward to getting my case sometime soon …


----------



## NovaFlyer

Eric Chong said:


> A quick & casual poll guys :
> 
> If we were to consider a re-release of the Luxe sometime down the road, would you guys prefer :
> 
> ...


Either brown or black for me.  I'll buy it regardless of color (well except for puke green)


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Eric Chong said:


> A quick & casual poll guys :
> 
> If we were to consider a re-release of the Luxe sometime down the road, would you guys prefer :
> 
> ...


My vote is #2
Saw someone mention a Grey Leather, and would second that
Or possibly a nice black leather would be simple and classic looking
Agree with JWBrent, something different to differentiate it from the orignal Luxe release to not devalue those who purchased initially investment


----------



## Eric Chong

Thanks for responding to the poll guys. Looks like a different look it is! We’ll start looking at leathers and see what we can come up with! 

PS: The purple would be nice but i would not fancy the price =\ Socrates red can be considered if we can purchase enough of the leather. Currently it’s in shortage as is.

We’ll continue crafting the current orders of Luxe come monday and have all orders shipped out within the next 3 weeks


----------



## KuroKitsu

mvvRAZ said:


> 2 for me, not a huge fan of brown leather personally


More colour options for sure.

I do like the Socrates case, but not for something as big the Luxe.

Perhaps slate gray



riverground said:


> Did I read “PURPLE”??? I’m in!
> 
> Lol I haven’t seen the purple leather in person yet so I’m not sure but purple is purple! I’m a sucker for purple haha


Depends on the shade of purple. There's a very specific shade of animu waifu purpuru that I like. 

Eva 01 purple? BLEH


----------



## Sifo

Hey since you're taking requests you wanna make me something blue Eric?


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks for responding to the poll guys. Looks like a different look it is! We’ll start looking at leathers and see what we can come up with!
> 
> PS: The purple would be nice but i would not fancy the price =\ Socrates red can be considered if we can purchase enough of the leather. Currently it’s in shortage as is.
> 
> We’ll continue crafting the current orders of Luxe come monday and have all orders shipped out within the next 3 weeks


Thank you for accommodating. If you’re going to make the smaller case in the future, please make tan available as well. My fav colour of your leather cases, if no purple. I have companion cases in all colours in the Eletech line-up haha


----------



## Eric Chong

Sifo said:


> Hey since you're taking requests you wanna make me something blue Eric?


Funny you mentioned that. We’ve always been on the look out for a nice blue / green / black leather. Haven’t chanced across any yet. 

Let’s see how our search goes this year! Fingers crossed 🤞🏻 


metaljem77 said:


> Thank you for accommodating. If you’re going to make the smaller case in the future, please make tan available as well. My fav colour of your leather cases, if no purple. I have companion cases in all colours in the Eletech line-up haha


For sure, the Natural tanned will always be one of the staples


----------



## KuroKitsu

metaljem77 said:


> I have companion cases in all colours in the Eletech line-up haha


The temptation is strong!


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> Funny you mentioned that. We’ve always been on the look out for a nice blue / green / black leather. Haven’t chanced across any yet.
> 
> Let’s see how our search goes this year! Fingers crossed 🤞🏻
> 
> For sure, the Natural tanned will always be one of the staples


I'm with @metaljem77 on this one, big fan of the tan leather (a la Plato case)


----------



## Sifo

Eric Chong said:


> Funny you mentioned that. We’ve always been on the look out for a nice blue / green / black leather. Haven’t chanced across any yet.
> 
> Let’s see how our search goes this year! Fingers crossed 🤞🏻



Fingers crossed indeed, can't wait!


----------



## Eric Chong

Late to the party but I'm really enjoying the Cayin C9 and have been tweaking with the interconnects. Thanks @Kiats for loaning the team!


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Late to the party but I'm really enjoying the Cayin C9 and have been tweaking with the interconnects. Thanks @Kiats for loaning the team!


Most welcome @Eric Chong ! Always happy to contribute to R&D and more amazing cables! 🤗


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> Late to the party but I'm really enjoying the Cayin C9 and have been tweaking with the interconnects. Thanks @Kiats for loaning the team!


As Roxy Music once said, "I'm just a jealous guy"


----------



## jwbrent

Layman1 said:


> As Roxy Music once said, "I'm just a jealous guy"



John Lennon as well.


----------



## Eric Chong

Ouch, we have some unfavourable news coming up. Will finalise the discussion with the team and drop the news within the next few days..


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Ouch, we have some unfavourable news coming up. Will finalise the discussion with the team and drop the news within the next few days..


_The reds are coming! _

Price hikes because of the whole "commodities went to crap" Russia situation?


----------



## Layman1

mvvRAZ said:


> _The reds are coming! _
> 
> Price hikes because of the whole "commodities went to crap" Russia situation?


let's hope there's no nickel involved in Eletech's creations


----------



## Layman1

jwbrent said:


> John Lennon as well.


Oh, yes, of course! When I wrote that, I was thinking that I should check to see who actually wrote the song


----------



## Kiats

mvvRAZ said:


> _The reds are coming! _
> 
> Price hikes because of the whole "commodities went to crap" Russia situation?


The terrible thing is it’s not just commodities prices or the soaring prices of precious metals like gold in any crisis or war. The supply chain crunch that we have been seeing in the last couple of years during the pandemic can only be exacerbated by the current situation. Imagine with the soaring price of oil, what it does to the cost of logistics, production or manufacturing?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Kiats said:


> The terrible thing is it’s not just commodities prices or the soaring prices of precious metals like gold in any crisis or war. The supply chain crunch that we have been seeing in the last couple of years during the pandemic can only be exacerbated by the current situation. Imagine with the soaring price of oil, what it does to the cost of logistics, production or manufacturing?


A bit on an upopular take, but the supply crunch that we've been seeing is IMHO due to extraordinary levels of demand much more so than insufficient supply. If anything, the gas prices as well as double/triple digit inflation will reduce consumption to the point where the supply crunch will be much less of an issue. 

Next year will be quite tough, because with current prices of oils/natural gas fertilizer prices will be off the charts, which will inevitably lead to prolonged and sustained inflation in the food/commodity sector. The world is also extremely reliant on Russia and Ukraine for food (60% of sunflower production for example comes from there, as well as a bunch of grains and whatnot), and having these two countries completely off the market has caused wild swings in prices. We're in the sunflower kernel business, and in the past few week alone prices have gone up some 50%. 

The market Imo is in need of major correction, they delayed and inflated the crisis by printing all that cash as COVID relief and it's come back to bite them in the ass. Interest rates would need to go up by a solid 5-10% to counter what's going on, but they can't do that without killing like, 80% of American companies considering how indebted and financially-unhealthy they are

World's going to crap lol


----------



## bigbeans (Mar 9, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> Ouch, we have some unfavourable news coming up. Will finalise the discussion with the team and drop the news within the next few days..


ah, the end of HK exclusives eh bud?


----------



## KuroKitsu

bigbeans said:


> ah, the end of HK exclusives eh bud?


But that just means global releases no? 🤣


----------



## mvvRAZ

bigbeans said:


> ah, the end of HK exclusives eh bud?


Oh no… the loss


----------



## Eric Chong

bigbeans said:


> ah, the end of HK exclusives eh bud?



For the sake of our banter ... heheheh


----------



## Eric Chong

⚠️ 𝔽𝕚𝕟𝕒𝕝 𝔹𝕒𝕥𝕔𝕙 ℕ𝕠𝕥𝕚𝕔𝕖 - 𝔸𝕖𝕟𝕖𝕚𝕕 ⚠️

ᴀꜰᴛᴇʀ ᴇxʜᴀᴜꜱᴛɪɴɢ ᴏᴜʀ ᴄᴜʀʀᴇɴᴛ ʙᴀᴛᴄʜ ᴏꜰ ᴍᴀᴛᴇʀɪᴀʟ ꜱᴜᴘᴘʟɪᴇꜱ ᴀᴇɴᴇɪᴅ ᴡɪʟʟ ʙᴇ ᴛᴇᴍᴘᴏʀᴀʀɪʟʏ ᴅɪꜱᴄᴏɴᴛɪɴᴜᴇᴅ ᴛɪʟʟ ꜰᴜʀᴛʜᴇʀ ɴᴏᴛɪᴄᴇ

Due to the constant rising costs of Gold and Materials Procurement due to the changing socio-economic landscape, Eletech has regretfully decided to temporarily halt the production of "Aeneid" after we exhaust our current materials on hand.

Eletech's "Aeneid" has been designed to offer unparalleled value at it's MSRP and whilst a pricing adjustment/hike would still retain it's competitiveness, we are hesitant to do so as it would impact on the Product's actual perceived value, and not create value for our customers.

It's our duty as a brand to preserve the brand & products equity thus we have been reluctant to raise costs for our Eletech #Fam and we'll be temporarily discontinuing "Aeneid" till the procurement market pricing stabilises. 

Nonetheless, subsequent RMA policies and warranty servicing of "Aeneid" will stay intact! Thank you for supporting Eletech all through these years. 

We hope to be able to bring you more innovative products this year! 

Stay Tuned


----------



## Jayden (Mar 10, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> ⚠️ 𝔽𝕚𝕟𝕒𝕝 𝔹𝕒𝕥𝕔𝕙 ℕ𝕠𝕥𝕚𝕔𝕖 - 𝔸𝕖𝕟𝕖𝕚𝕕 ⚠️
> 
> ᴀꜰᴛᴇʀ ᴇxʜᴀᴜꜱᴛɪɴɢ ᴏᴜʀ ᴄᴜʀʀᴇɴᴛ ʙᴀᴛᴄʜ ᴏꜰ ᴍᴀᴛᴇʀɪᴀʟ ꜱᴜᴘᴘʟɪᴇꜱ ᴀᴇɴᴇɪᴅ ᴡɪʟʟ ʙᴇ ᴛᴇᴍᴘᴏʀᴀʀɪʟʏ ᴅɪꜱᴄᴏɴᴛɪɴᴜᴇᴅ ᴛɪʟʟ ꜰᴜʀᴛʜᴇʀ ɴᴏᴛɪᴄᴇ
> 
> ...


Kudos Eric! I appreciate how you thought of us customers before deciding the companies' policy. Most would definitely consider a raised pricing without considerations for us.

That aside, does that mean that my Aeneid is semi-limited edition now?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Jayden said:


> Kudos Eric! I appreciate how you thought of us customers before deciding the companies' policy. Most would definitely consider a raised pricing without considerations for us.
> 
> That aside, does that mean that my Aeneid is semi-limited edition now?


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> ⚠️ 𝔽𝕚𝕟𝕒𝕝 𝔹𝕒𝕥𝕔𝕙 ℕ𝕠𝕥𝕚𝕔𝕖 - 𝔸𝕖𝕟𝕖𝕚𝕕 ⚠️
> 
> ᴀꜰᴛᴇʀ ᴇxʜᴀᴜꜱᴛɪɴɢ ᴏᴜʀ ᴄᴜʀʀᴇɴᴛ ʙᴀᴛᴄʜ ᴏꜰ ᴍᴀᴛᴇʀɪᴀʟ ꜱᴜᴘᴘʟɪᴇꜱ ᴀᴇɴᴇɪᴅ ᴡɪʟʟ ʙᴇ ᴛᴇᴍᴘᴏʀᴀʀɪʟʏ ᴅɪꜱᴄᴏɴᴛɪɴᴜᴇᴅ ᴛɪʟʟ ꜰᴜʀᴛʜᴇʀ ɴᴏᴛɪᴄᴇ
> 
> ...


Thanks @Eric Chong! Very considerate. But it does leave the door for the Aeneid to rise again.


----------



## Sifo

That's too bad to hear but very respectable decision.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> ... and whilst a pricing adjustment/hike would still retain it's competitiveness, we are hesitant to do so as it would impact on the Product's actual perceived value, and not create value for our customers.
> 
> It's our duty as a brand to preserve the brand & products equity thus we have been reluctant to raise costs for our Eletech #Fam and we'll be temporarily discontinuing ... till the procurement market pricing stabilises.
> 
> Nonetheless, subsequent RMA policies and warranty servicing ... will stay intact!


I think a lot of us were surprised by the Illiad's price tag when it came out, while some of us where expecting something to come along at a higher price bracket. Even though the MRSP of everything past Socrates might be out of my zone for cables, this decision will be what sets Eletech apart from the rest of the field.

Bravo Eric, you could probably have not needed to do this at all and most of us would still have given you business based on the quality alone (I'm only being stopped due to financial constraints myself).


----------



## Auricon

Eric Chong said:


> ⚠️ 𝔽𝕚𝕟𝕒𝕝 𝔹𝕒𝕥𝕔𝕙 ℕ𝕠𝕥𝕚𝕔𝕖 - 𝔸𝕖𝕟𝕖𝕚𝕕 ⚠️
> 
> ᴀꜰᴛᴇʀ ᴇxʜᴀᴜꜱᴛɪɴɢ ᴏᴜʀ ᴄᴜʀʀᴇɴᴛ ʙᴀᴛᴄʜ ᴏꜰ ᴍᴀᴛᴇʀɪᴀʟ ꜱᴜᴘᴘʟɪᴇꜱ ᴀᴇɴᴇɪᴅ ᴡɪʟʟ ʙᴇ ᴛᴇᴍᴘᴏʀᴀʀɪʟʏ ᴅɪꜱᴄᴏɴᴛɪɴᴜᴇᴅ ᴛɪʟʟ ꜰᴜʀᴛʜᴇʀ ɴᴏᴛɪᴄᴇ
> 
> ...



@Eric Chong Thank you for communicating out to the Head-Fi community and Eletech owners/brand loyalists on how Eletech is tackling supply constraints, support and servicing for Aeneid owners. Personally, what I appreciate the most is your genuine honesty regarding pricing and reluctance to raise costs for #EletechFam and future owners. It's truly commendable especially during this time with increased inflation and socio-economic challenges worldwide. It's your personal connections, innovative products and brand equity that makes the #EletechFam, Head-Fi community and myself excited for more.


----------



## metaljem77

TGIF! Eric and his team’s service is fantastic, going out of their way to show dedication to the Eletech family (as Eric would say 🥰)


----------



## Kiats

On a brighter note, Can Jam SG edition looms large. Look forward to catching up with you and the team @Eric Chong. It just occurred to me that I have yet to meet the team in person because of the on-off Covid restrictions in Singapore. 

And of course we all look forward to trying out the Project “I”. As well as the new TOTL copper cable, the prototype for which we hope will be ready to be demoed by then as well!


----------



## NovaFlyer

metaljem77 said:


> TGIF! Eric and his team’s service is fantastic, going out of their way to show dedication to the Eletech family (as Eric would say 🥰)


Is that the Project 8 - Plato X Socrates cable?
​


----------



## Auricon

NovaFlyer said:


> Is that the Project 8 - Plato X Socrates cable?
> ​


Ja.


----------



## metaljem77

NovaFlyer said:


> Is that the Project 8 - Plato X Socrates cable?
> ​


Yes it is, I love this cable


----------



## metaljem77

Auricon said:


> Ja.


Oddly, I have yet to try this combo as I can’t bear to un-pair the P8 cable from my Lx 😂


----------



## Eric Chong (Mar 11, 2022)

Thank guys for your kind understanding~!!

I would've expected to receive more shade given that our flagship product is being discontinued with a short notice. As i've always said, the Eletech #Fam lurking in the thread's the best! 



Jayden said:


> semi-limited edition now?





Kiats said:


> the Aeneid to rise again



The Aeneid will make a return. Fingers crossed. The question is "When". While there's also the consideration that if too much time has passed, should we have updated the SKU if we have better ideas by then? Something for us to ponder over. In the meantime, enjoy your Aeneids 




KuroKitsu said:


> I think a lot of us were surprised by the Illiad's price tag when it came out, while some of us where expecting something to come along at a higher price bracket. Even though the MRSP of everything past Socrates might be out of my zone for cables, this decision will be what sets Eletech apart from the rest of the field.
> 
> Bravo Eric, you could probably have not needed to do this at all and most of us would still have given you business based on the quality alone (I'm only being stopped due to financial constraints myself).



Thank you for your kind words buddy. Really appreciate that! Well, you don't need to own an Eletech to be a #Fam. Besides we've had dealings for so many years now, it already way past the "pure business" point 



Auricon said:


> @Eric Chong Thank you for communicating out to the Head-Fi community and Eletech owners/brand loyalists on how Eletech is tackling supply constraints, support and servicing for Aeneid owners. Personally, what I appreciate the most is your genuine honesty regarding pricing and reluctance to raise costs for #EletechFam and future owners. It's truly commendable especially during this time with increased inflation and socio-economic challenges worldwide. It's your personal connections, innovative products and brand equity that makes the #EletechFam, Head-Fi community and myself excited for more.



No problems, and thank you for your support and understanding. I felt compelled to explain our sudden decision to temporary halt the production and to affirm our stance towards the brand, our products and our customers. No doubt, a price increase would certainly solve "Our" problem, but it creates more issues for both the customers and the market. Customers who would have gotten it at an inflated rate would have to deal with it's subsequent almost certain depreciating value and that's not a problem we would like our customers to have.

Besides, Aeneid was designed to be offered at US$2399. When hit with an price adjustment, say US$2799 ; begets the question : What exactly the customer paying the additional $300-400 bucks for? And does that really reflect the product's true value?



Kiats said:


> the Project “I”. As well as the new TOTL copper cable,



Heheh Project "I" will be properly launched later this month while we will have 3 Prototypes "Alpha" "Beta" "Gamma" which are different variants of the same project by Canjam SG. Would love to hear the feedbacks on those!


----------



## DanielListening

I was given a Eletech Socrates as a gift for my Andromeda 2020. I never thought that a cable would make such a large difference. The Socrates woke up my Andromeda 2020 and it is a lot more lively and dynamic.

Not to mention the quality of connections, splitter and materials. What a great cable.


----------



## Auricon

DanielListening said:


> I was given a Eletech Socrates as a gift for my Andromeda 2020. I never thought that a cable would make such a large difference. The Socrates woke up my Andromeda 2020 and it is a lot more lively and dynamic.
> 
> Not to mention the quality of connections, splitter and materials. What a great cable.



Socrates was my first Eletech cable. Such a lovely, underrated cable and great value too!


----------



## 14christ

Auricon said:


> Socrates was my first Eletech cable. Such a lovely, underrated cable and great value too!


I couldn't agree more. It lifts a veil on my MEST mk2


----------



## Eric Chong

DanielListening said:


> I was given a Eletech Socrates as a gift for my Andromeda 2020. I never thought that a cable would make such a large difference. The Socrates woke up my Andromeda 2020 and it is a lot more lively and dynamic.
> 
> Not to mention the quality of connections, splitter and materials. What a great cable.



The Socrates does make for a thoughtful gift!  Happy to hear that you've enjoyed it.


----------



## Auricon

On the road again, traveling down for training at Plant Spartanburg.

Impression notes of VE EXT + Socrates for mon ami @14christ pairing with DX312 + C9.

Late night sounds of Robert Glasper's R+R=Now Live.


----------



## Eric Chong

Auricon said:


> On the road again, traveling down for training at Plant Spartanburg.
> 
> Impression notes of VE EXT + Socrates for mon ami @14christ pairing with DX312 + C9.
> 
> Late night sounds of Robert Glasper's R+R=Now Live.



The C9 has also become one of my favourites go-to these days. Impressive gear!

Meanwhile nice Luxe case you’ve got there, im seeing some nice burnish marks starting to form 

Speaking of, i did manage to source a couple of great unique leathers and is in the process of acquiring them. Fingers crossed. Lets see if we can do a continuation for Luxe in these leathers


----------



## Auricon

Eric Chong said:


> The C9 has also become one of my favourites go-to these days. Impressive gear!
> 
> Meanwhile nice Luxe case you’ve got there, im seeing some nice burnish marks starting to form
> 
> Speaking of, i did manage to source a couple of great unique leathers and is in the process of acquiring them. Fingers crossed. Lets see if we can do a continuation for Luxe in these leathers



@Eric Chong  I don't travel anywhere without my Eletech wired and leather goods. Received a lot of compliments on the Luxe case and looking forward to the continuation of Luxe and collecting more, LOL. Ja I've enjoyed pairing DX312 + C9 despite and especially to delivery of the new Cayin N8ii next week.


----------



## 14christ

Auricon said:


> On the road again, traveling down for training at Plant Spartanburg.
> 
> Impression notes of VE EXT + Socrates for mon ami @14christ pairing with DX312 + C9.
> 
> Late night sounds of Robert Glasper's R+R=Now Live.


Absolutely gorgeous combo. What a shot.


----------



## Natesdailies (Mar 13, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> A quick & casual poll guys :
> 
> If we were to consider a re-release of the Luxe sometime down the road, would you guys prefer :
> 
> ...


Hi there, love the design. I would go for either 1) Black 2) Colour 8.


----------



## Eric Chong

Natesdailies said:


> Colour 8.


What’s a colour 8?


----------



## Natesdailies

@Eric Chong 

Colour 8 is a type of burgundy colour used in leather shoes.


----------



## Eric Chong

Interesting, i did a search. I recall i did come across this leather shade in a cordovan piece in the past. Good suggestion!


----------



## Natesdailies

Eric Chong said:


> Interesting, i did a search. I recall i did come across this leather shade in a cordovan piece in the past. Good suggestion!


Shell cordovan would be awesome!


----------



## Jayden

@Eric Chong I'm having a used HD800s added to my collection, is there any sound impressions on your Prototype "I" ? Would it pair well with the Sennheiser?


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> @Eric Chong I'm having a used HD800s added to my collection, is there any sound impressions on your Prototype "I" ? Would it pair well with the Sennheiser?



@Jayden I had it for an hour or so to test it out. Of course it is fresh out of the box, but what I struck me was the note weight and the soundstage and air. I did love the bass and bass decay which marked it out as a copper cable, while at the same time, I found it surprisingly quick and nimble for a copper cable. This was tried out of a MySphere 3.1 and then 3.2. I sent it back today cos, whilst it would be great for most headphones, it was unwieldy for the MySphere which uses single sided entry for a 3.5mm 4 pole plug. @Eric Chong will have it re-terminated for mini XLR connectors for my LCDs and Meze Empy. 

Frankly, I was torn between getting it re-terminated for the HD800/S or for the LCDs/Empys.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

DanielListening said:


> I was given a Eletech Socrates as a gift for my Andromeda 2020. I never thought that a cable would make such a large difference. The Socrates woke up my Andromeda 2020 and it is a lot more lively and dynamic.
> 
> Not to mention the quality of connections, splitter and materials. What a great cable.


man, your friend is awesome haha


----------



## qua2k (Mar 15, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> The C9 has also become one of my favourites go-to these days. Impressive gear!
> 
> Meanwhile nice Luxe case you’ve got there, im seeing some nice burnish marks starting to form
> 
> Speaking of, i did manage to source a couple of great unique leathers and is in the process of acquiring them. Fingers crossed. Lets see if we can do a continuation for Luxe in these leathers


Is there any chance of a larger sized case in the works or more varying dimensions? 

(I realize no Eletech in the picture and I greatly apologize! It is my aim to add Odin+Illiad to my collection later in the year.)


----------



## Jayden (Mar 15, 2022)

@Kiats thank you for the detailed impressions

Sounds like what I would want for the HD800s. While the HD800s has excellent air and staging, I would have loved more note weight on it. I was reading up on the cable pairings and was torn between a pure copper or pure silver for it. From your impressions it does sound like Eric's prototype I would pair remarkably.

Guess i'll have some time to think about it before Eric launches it. Canjam SG perhaps?


----------



## Eric Chong (Mar 16, 2022)

qua2k said:


> Is there any chance of a larger sized case in the works or more varying dimensions?


We're working towards another round of Luxe CC release, as we've gotten quite a number of emails of customer's frustration that they missed the project. The current "Natural Tanned" leather is currently unavailable though, we'll be using a different exotic leather for the next run. Not sure how many pieces we can acquire. 

We also have plans to offer a smaller ver. thereafter 




Jayden said:


> Canjam SG perhaps?


Perhaps sooner, we'll see!

That said, we do have some surprises in store for SG CJ


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Perhaps sooner, we'll see!
> 
> That said, we do have some surprises in store for SG CJ


Where do we register for the surprises?!


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Where do we register for the surprises?!


Heheh will tease on closer date!  Fingers crossed we make it on time


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> We're working towards another round of Luxe CC release, as we've gotten quite a number of emails of customer's frustration that they missed the project. The current "Natural Tanned" leather is currently unavailable though, we'll be using a different exotic leather for the next run. Not sure how many pieces we can acquire.
> 
> We also have plans to offer a smaller ver. thereafter


Eric: so guys we might have a thing coming up

Thread: say no more! 

Eric: but wait we're also planning on doing a smaller one

Thread: WHENNNNNNN ERIC? WHENNNNNNNN?


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> Eric: so guys we might have a thing coming up
> 
> Thread: say no more!
> 
> ...



Hahahaha, i realised that planning for the Luxe CC series is bad for my heart =X


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> another round of Luxe CC release


Will you send out mailer / newsletter? Else I might have to continue camping out here lest I miss it again


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Will you send out mailer / newsletter? Else I might have to continue camping out here lest I miss it again


Most certainly, so sorry i missed out previous round. It completely slipped my mind on the EDM mailer.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> We're working towards another round of Luxe CC release, as we've gotten quite a number of emails of customer's frustration that they missed the project. The current "Natural Tanned" leather is currently unavailable though, we'll be using a different exotic leather for the next run. Not sure how many pieces we can acquire.
> 
> We also have plans to offer a smaller ver. thereafter
> 
> ...


Dibs dibs dibs


----------



## qua2k

Eric Chong said:


> We're working towards another round of Luxe CC release, as we've gotten quite a number of emails of customer's frustration that they missed the project. The current "Natural Tanned" leather is currently unavailable though, we'll be using a different exotic leather for the next run. Not sure how many pieces we can acquire.
> 
> We also have plans to offer a smaller ver. thereafter


Nice, good to hear. Will be looking out for the new batch... very curious to see the color of the next leather choice, hoping it isn't black, pers preference


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> Hahahaha, i realised that planning for the Luxe CC series is bad for my heart =X


I'm just impatient for the smaller version, even though it would be dangerous for the wallet.

Been holding back from smaller cases from Dignis and Miter, so this is very good news


----------



## Eric Chong

qua2k said:


> Nice, good to hear. Will be looking out for the new batch... very curious to see the color of the next leather choice, hoping it isn't black, pers preference


We came across a couple higher range of patina leather recently. Have begun negotiating for them, let's see.



KuroKitsu said:


> I'm just impatient for the smaller version, even though it would be dangerous for the wallet.
> 
> Been holding back from smaller cases from Dignis and Miter, so this is very good news


Heheh, it's a good distraction for us, truth be told. We like to explore other projects in-between cables designs so to keep our minds fresh and creative juices flowing  

We'll start looking into the smaller ver. after Canjam SG


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> We came across a couple higher range of patina leather recently. Have begun negotiating for them, let's see.
> 
> 
> Heheh, it's a good distraction for us, truth be told. We like to explore other projects in-between cables designs so to keep our minds fresh and creative juices flowing
> ...


No jostling in the queue that is forming please… 😆


----------



## metaljem77

Dibs on the smaller case 😆 I received my Aeneid cable, drooling over it for months. I was quite apprehensive at first as I’m more of a copper cable gal… but I seem to recall a review which said it was not your typical silver sound signature (sorry I can’t recall who wrote it). Pairing it with my EVO at the moment and i’m bobbing my head to some BTS 🤩 👩‍🎤


----------



## jwbrent

@Eric Chong, I’m enjoying the Balmung cable on several of my iems, I was wondering which model in your lineup does it approximate in your lineup so when I buy another Eletech cable, I have a reference point. I really like the build quality as well which is a feature that is important to me. You definitely have a new fan!


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Dibs on the smaller case 😆 I received my Aeneid cable, drooling over it for months. I was quite apprehensive at first as I’m more of a copper cable gal… but I seem to recall a review which said it was not your typical silver sound signature (sorry I can’t recall who wrote it). Pairing it with my EVO at the moment and i’m bobbing my head to some BTS 🤩 👩‍🎤


Glad you're enjoying the Aeneid! It's indeed not a typical sound sig, not very common warm fuzzy GPS-like as well. I love how musical it is. Been enjoying it on the VE Ely / C9 combo recently. 



jwbrent said:


> @Eric Chong, I’m enjoying the Balmung cable on several of my iems, I was wondering which model in your lineup does it approximate in your lineup so when I buy another Eletech cable, I have a reference point. I really like the build quality as well which is a feature that is important to me. You definitely have a new fan!


The Balmung cable uses the same type of SPC material as the "Prudence" however, a completely different geometry to it. It's more akin to the type of Geometry / structure we use for "Iliad" with lesser cores config and different strand sizes. 

I see you're based in CA, perhaps you can try out the Eletech's collection and let me know your thoughts later this year @ CJ SoCal


----------



## Jayden

If we're doing dibs, I'm calling dibs on both cases, big and small ; Seeing as I missed the previous Luxe release haha! Would you consider doing a pre-order / registration sort of affair closer to the launch?


----------



## KuroKitsu

jwbrent said:


> I’m enjoying the Balmung cable on several of my iems, I was wondering which model in your lineup does it approximate in your lineup so when I buy another Eletech cable


Welcome to the ranks of "bugged Eric about the Balmung cable by post or PM"

I was super surprised that to discover it was the same wire source as the Prudence since it sounded so much more refined. 

I really wanted one with the generic Eletech hardware for my A12t. Should have taken a photo of that with the abalone plates.


Eric Chong said:


> Glad you're enjoying the Aeneid! It's indeed not a typical sound sig, not very common warm fuzzy GPS-like as well. I love how musical it is. Been enjoying it on the VE Ely / C9 combo recently.
> 
> 
> The Balmung cable uses the same type of SPC material as the "Prudence" however, a completely different geometry to it. It's more akin to the type of Geometry / structure we use for "Iliad" with lesser cores config and different strand sizes.


Ahhhhh I don't need an Aeneid, I don't need an Aeneid.... I WANT AN AENEID

It's your fault @metaljem77 😅

How many more posts/PMs from other members asking for a generic Balmung before it becomes a reality? Eletech Skunkworks first product maybe?


----------



## metaljem77

KuroKitsu said:


> Welcome to the ranks of "bugged Eric about the Balmung cable by post or PM"
> 
> I was super surprised that to discover it was the same wire source as the Prudence since it sounded so much more refined.
> 
> ...


Hahaha blame accepted… I’ll happily take one for the Eletech family rofl


----------



## Auricon

Burning in new Cayin N8ii with Eletech jewelry.


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Hahaha blame accepted… I’ll happily take one for the Eletech family rofl


The Aeneid is so refined yet so luscious sounding! It is a great cable. I did tell @Eric Chong the team and he had hit it out of the park with the Aeneid!


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> pre-order / registration


Heheh! That sounds alot like the Sony Playstation 5 got going on. Nah i doubt our small team will be able to handle that. Besides with leather business, there's always gonna be an unknown factor of "how many" pieces we can acquire or "if" we can even acquire it at all. The odds are stacked against us and the leather suppliers are always gonna favor companies who can buy from them in bulk. 

Wouldn't want to disappoint you guys after a round of registration of interest. Imagine the frustrations.. I'll be stoned by mobs 



KuroKitsu said:


> super surprised that to discover it was the same wire source as the Prudence since it sounded so much more refined.



Indeed! We live in lucky times where cables are no longer just a manifestation of its materials but how it is built up internally. The same materials can yield so many different direction of signature. While it's exciting, it's also a major headache. Our team often get excited by new geometries that we built, that should sound excellent (theoretically) but to end up having the prototype prove us completely wrong =/ 

Fact is the current "Socrates" was one of the simpler config we had when we did the R&D. We had a few more configurations that is more complex and better spec-ed on paper but sounds...atrocious. 



Auricon said:


> Burning in new Cayin N8ii with Eletech jewelry.


I spy a nice looking leather on the Cayin N8II


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh! That sounds alot like the Sony Playstation 5 got going on. Nah i doubt our small team will be able to handle that. Besides with leather business, there's always gonna be an unknown factor of "how many" pieces we can acquire or "if" we can even acquire it at all. The odds are stacked against us and the leather suppliers are always gonna favor companies who can buy from them in bulk.
> 
> Wouldn't want to disappoint you guys after a round of registration of interest. Imagine the frustrations.. I'll be stoned by mobs
> 
> ...


Eric: sees a nice leather case *_maybe I could skin that_*


----------



## Auricon

Eric Chong said:


> I spy a nice looking leather on the Cayin N8II



Mmm hmm, it's an interesting shade of burnished green-blue


----------



## justsomesonyfan

any hint on when's the totl copper coming out?


----------



## 14christ

Auricon said:


> Mmm hmm, it's an interesting shade of burnished green-blue


Is that the stock case that came with it?


----------



## Auricon

14christ said:


> Is that the stock case that came with it?


Yus


----------



## Eric Chong

Auricon said:


> Mmm hmm, it's an interesting shade of burnished green-blue


I like that this piece of leather has nice levels of oil %. Makes it looks plump and fresh. Pretty good!



justsomesonyfan said:


> any hint on when's the totl copper coming out?


The TOTL copper is taking more time than we thought. We are exploring 3 distinct directions with their corresponding permutations. Usually at this part of the R&D process we'll be doing a elimination and selection internally. However seeing as the Canjam SG is coming up, what we'll do this time around is bring this 3 types of prototypes over and gather some feedbacks on the ground  

Splitter designs and components we've already firmed down on the specifics. We'll leave that as a surprise for the launch


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Eric Chong said:


> I like that this piece of leather has nice levels of oil %. Makes it looks plump and fresh. Pretty good!
> 
> 
> The TOTL copper is taking more time than we thought. We are exploring 3 distinct directions with their corresponding permutations. Usually at this part of the R&D process we'll be doing a elimination and selection internally. However seeing as the Canjam SG is coming up, what we'll do this time around is bring this 3 types of prototypes over and gather some feedbacks on the ground
> ...


very interesting. will it be copper only? or will copper be the main component along with palladium/gold etc.?


----------



## Jayden

Yes, @Eric Chong any hints on the type of copper that you’re building? Im personally hoping for a pure copper only build rather than a blend with other exotic materials.


----------



## Eric Chong

justsomesonyfan said:


> very interesting. will it be copper only? or will copper be the main component along with palladium/gold etc.?





Jayden said:


> Yes, @Eric Chong any hints on the type of copper that you’re building? Im personally hoping for a pure copper only build rather than a blend with other exotic materials.



A pure copper setup. We struggle to find a mixed copper setup that provides a TOTL / Flagship performance levels thus far. More often than not when we mix Gold etc into a high purity Copper, it brings in a unique flavor sure, but diminishes its technicalities / performance levels. We still found that exotic materials are best mixed with Silvers, perhaps as Silvers are cleaner and less flavorful.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Eric Chong said:


> A pure copper setup. We struggle to find a mixed copper setup that provides a TOTL / Flagship performance levels thus far. More often than not when we mix Gold etc into a high purity Copper, it brings in a unique flavor sure, but diminishes its technicalities / performance levels. We still found that exotic materials are best mixed with Silvers, perhaps as Silvers are cleaner and less flavorful.


pure copper will be rough for a cable that isn't thick. my favorite so far is the liquid links venom- biggest component is copper but it has silver, gold plating and palladium plating etc, whilst also being a thick cable to retain technicalities. the other copper cable i tried that has good technicalities (pure copper) is the complement C, and that one is dummy thick- coming in at a whopping 18.8awgx2 cores per side.

i don't know if you experiment with thicker cables, but it seems that 24/26 awg is the standard for eletech. 

tl;dr personal experience thick cables work wonders for copper technicalities, if haven't yet, might be a good experiment  good luck!


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> A pure copper setup. We struggle to find a mixed copper setup that provides a TOTL / Flagship performance levels thus far. More often than not when we mix Gold etc into a high purity Copper, it brings in a unique flavor sure, but diminishes its technicalities / performance levels. We still found that exotic materials are best mixed with Silvers, perhaps as Silvers are cleaner and less flavorful.



Intriguing to say the least! With Socrates being one of my favourite go-to, Im interested to see Eletech's go at TOTL copper. Will drop by to check out the prototypes at SG Canjam


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> Intriguing to say the least! With Socrates being one of my favourite go-to, Im interested to see Eletech's go at TOTL copper. Will drop by to check out the prototypes at SG Canjam


Absolutely @Jayden ! I know @Eric Chong is a great appreciator of excellent copper cables. I am excited too!


----------



## metaljem77

@Eric, what a gorgeous case! 🤩 And more importantly is Eric and his team rushing to finish my case so that I can bring it to CJ SG. Crossing my fingers and toes nothing urgent on the family front so that I can make it! 🥰 I must drop by the Eletech booth!


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Absolutely @Jayden ! I know @Eric Chong is a great appreciator of excellent copper cables. I am excited too!


Coppers are easy to appreciate and there are just so many possibilities with them. The team is really excited and motivated about this project too! 



metaljem77 said:


> @Eric, what a gorgeous case! 🤩 And more importantly is Eric and his team rushing to finish my case so that I can bring it to CJ SG. Crossing my fingers and toes nothing urgent on the family front so that I can make it! 🥰 I must drop by the Eletech booth!


Glad that it has arrived safely!  Hope you like it. Sorry it took so long! Looking forward to seeing it filled with goodies and of course the burnish marks developing over time!


----------



## KuroKitsu

@Eric Chong 

Awaiting those smaller ones, any day now would be great 🤣

Interesting tidbits of insight as to the R&D process that goes into the cables. Would definitely like to hear more, perhaps an occasional post like Schitt does? 

Copper-wise, definitely interested to see what the Skunkworks cook up compare to what's out there considering we've discuss Cardas, and my attempts to match those using the Aries II wiring at the time. 

Also that prototype looks oddly like the DHC Complement C with Eletech hardware


----------



## Jayden

@metaljem77 im so jealous right now hahaha



Kiats said:


> Absolutely @Jayden ! I know @Eric Chong is a great appreciator of excellent copper cables. I am excited too!


Yes! I'm also curious on the hardware design, something Eric has kept ever changing and exciting but i guess we wont get to see that till much later.


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> Awaiting those smaller ones, any day now would be great 🤣


In progress, heheh. Perhaps June? We'll see. 



Jayden said:


> @metaljem77 im so jealous right now hahaha
> 
> 
> Yes! I'm also curious on the hardware design, something Eric has kept ever changing and exciting but i guess we wont get to see that till much later.


Keeping that Top Secret till its launch day


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Eric Chong said:


> In progress, heheh. Perhaps June? We'll see.
> 
> 
> Keeping that Top Secret till its launch day


any estimate on price? will it be in the iliad - aeneid range or more along the plato?


----------



## mvvRAZ

justsomesonyfan said:


> any estimate on price? will it be in the iliad - aeneid range or more along the plato?


TOTL range AFAIK, will be closer to Iliad/Aeneid in terms of pricing. Would personally love to see a pure silver TOTL after the copper, maybe as a spin-off of sorts featuring similar designs but different colorways


----------



## Eric Chong

2 more days~ 

Stay tuned.


----------



## KickAssChewGum

Eric Chong said:


> The C9 has also become one of my favourites go-to these days. Impressive gear!
> 
> Meanwhile nice Luxe case you’ve got there, im seeing some nice burnish marks starting to form
> 
> Speaking of, i did manage to source a couple of great unique leathers and is in the process of acquiring them. Fingers crossed. Lets see if we can do a continuation for Luxe in these leathers


If you dig the C9, I can wholeheartedly recommend that you audition the new Cayin N8ii. It’s something truly special.


----------



## Kiats

KickAssChewGum said:


> If you dig the C9, I can wholeheartedly recommend that you audition the new Cayin N8ii. It’s something truly special.


Well, let's see. I recall Eric had already heard the N8ii at CanJam. 

But that can be discussed in the N8ii thread. 

@Eric Chong quick question for you: will the TOTL copper IEM cable aim for the same sort of sound signature as the "I" HP cable that I had heard previously? I still remember the note weight and the soundstage and air. Not forgetting the excellent bass and bass decay which marked it out as a copper cable. I did also enjoy that it was quick and nimble for a copper cable.

I really look forward to receiving the "I" back since I have the LCDs and Meze Empy to try it with.


----------



## Jayden

Pretty sure the "I" would be the launch release on Friday. Im excited for more details and hopefully affordable prices


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> Pretty sure the "I" would be the launch release on Friday. Im excited for more details and hopefully affordable prices



Yeah. One thing about @Eric Chong is they are not out to rip their loyal following off. In any event, I hope you will like it. The short time I had with it notwithstanding, I felt it was excellent out of the box. So, you can imagine I am trying to be calm waiting for it to come back with mini XLR connectors.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> will the TOTL copper IEM cable aim for the same sort of sound signature as the "I" HP cable that I had heard previously? I still remember the note weight and the soundstage and air. Not forgetting the excellent bass and bass decay which marked it out as a copper cable


Heheh depends on which you're asking for. We have 3 prototypes and one of them is in that direction of sound signature. The other 2 is quite different. Needs further tweaking though, but we're close to perfection 



Jayden said:


> Pretty sure the "I" would be the launch release on Friday. Im excited for more details and hopefully affordable prices


We'll see in 24 hours- ish


----------



## Eric Chong

Here we are, Prototype "I" has been officially released  

Major thanks / credit to the show attendees at NYC Canjam that provided feedback which helped us fine tuned it! 

Introducing, the all new "Dante Series" - "Inferno" Headphone Cable~!!

Full PR can be read here :
Press Release

More details  :
Product Page


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Here we are, Prototype "I" has been officially released
> 
> Major thanks / credit to the show attendees at NYC Canjam that provided feedback which helped us fine tuned it!
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!!! Cannot wait for mine to make its way back to me! For a headphone cable, I will say that it is surprisingly easy to handle and pretty light.


----------



## Auricon

Eric Chong said:


> Here we are, Prototype "I" has been officially released
> 
> Major thanks / credit to the show attendees at NYC Canjam that provided feedback which helped us fine tuned it!
> 
> ...



Ahhh absolutely gorgeous @Eric Chong! Mmm love the customization options especially Furutech dual mini XLR for my Audeze!


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Gorgeous!!! Cannot wait for mine to make its way back to me! For a headphone cable, I will say that it is surprisingly easy to handle and pretty light.


Heheh as soon as the pins are in, we'll have it to you within a day! 



Auricon said:


> Ahhh absolutely gorgeous @Eric Chong! Mmm love the customization options especially Furutech dual mini XLR for my Audeze!


Glad you liked it!


----------



## justsomesonyfan (Mar 25, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> Here we are, Prototype "I" has been officially released
> 
> Major thanks / credit to the show attendees at NYC Canjam that provided feedback which helped us fine tuned it!
> 
> ...


"oh no, he's hot!"

edit: wait so this is the totl or is this one of it's prototypes? sorry haha i'm confused


----------



## Eric Chong

justsomesonyfan said:


> "oh no, he's hot!"
> 
> edit: wait so this is the totl or is this one of it's prototypes? sorry haha i'm confused



This is not the IEM cable we've got brewing  It's a HP one


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> Here we are, Prototype "I" has been officially released
> 
> Major thanks / credit to the show attendees at NYC Canjam that provided feedback which helped us fine tuned it!
> 
> ...



Looks sublime @Eric Chong , congratulations on another beautiful product! I've just placed my order in for HD800S. Excited for it! 

Am glad that it isn't mega kilo bucks pricing, was half expecting this to be well over 1k


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Eric Chong said:


> This is not the IEM cable we've got brewing  It's a HP one


ahh i see. would it be possible to have this cable with mmcx/2 pin connectors tho?


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Looks sublime @Eric Chong , congratulations on another beautiful product! I've just placed my order in for HD800S. Excited for it!
> 
> Am glad that it isn't mega kilo bucks pricing, was half expecting this to be well over 1k



Thank you for your kind words Jayden  Hope you'll enjoy it! We're also in the midst of building a desktop environment in the office with HPs and desktop gears. You can drop by to experience them in the future!



justsomesonyfan said:


> ahh i see. would it be possible to have this cable with mmcx/2 pin connectors tho?


Technically... yes it can be done. But i wouldn't recommend it. The ergonomics will be too terrible for IEM usage. Besides the "Inferno" was developed with HP in mind and it wouldn't be optimised for IEM usage.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Eric Chong said:


> Thank you for your kind words Jayden  Hope you'll enjoy it! We're also in the midst of building a desktop environment in the office with HPs and desktop gears. You can drop by to experience them in the future!
> 
> 
> Technically... yes it can be done. But i wouldn't recommend it. The ergonomics will be too terrible for IEM usage. Besides the "Inferno" was developed with HP in mind and it wouldn't be optimised for IEM usage.


21awg and average ergonomics... i've had far worse haha. 

good thing my iems sound like full sized then


----------



## Eric Chong

justsomesonyfan said:


> 21awg


Dual 21awg within the sheath. The actual OD you're looking at probably a 17-18awg kind of OD =X


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Eric Chong said:


> Dual 21awg within the sheath. The actual OD you're looking at probably a 17-18awg kind of OD =X


had a sleeved 18.8x2 per side before. 

also had a single 18awg per side, comfiest cable to date!


----------



## kenjamin0523

Kiats said:


> Well, let's see. I recall Eric had already heard the N8ii at CanJam.
> 
> But that can be discussed in the N8ii thread.
> 
> ...


Hi, It recalls me to think about danacable Lazuli Reference, have you ever heard DLR? How is Inferno sound when comparing to DLR?


----------



## riverground

justsomesonyfan said:


> had a sleeved 18.8x2 per side before.
> 
> also had a single 18awg per side, comfiest cable to date!


You never had problems with microphonics with that?

The DHC Complement C I had was similar to the new Inferno and I always had to stay still or lay down just to avoid any microphonics. The comfort was fine but the noise wasn’t.


----------



## Eric Chong

justsomesonyfan said:


> had a sleeved 18.8x2 per side before.
> 
> also had a single 18awg per side, comfiest cable to date!


Oof! Thats some heft! 



riverground said:


> You never had problems with microphonics with that?
> 
> The DHC Complement C I had was similar to the new Inferno and I always had to stay still or lay down just to avoid any microphonics. The comfort was fine but the noise wasn’t.


Microphonics, alot of the times had to do with how the maker formulated the outer sheath and design the internals. Perhaps the one he has was microphonics-free


----------



## justsomesonyfan

riverground said:


> You never had problems with microphonics with that?
> 
> The DHC Complement C I had was similar to the new Inferno and I always had to stay still or lay down just to avoid any microphonics. The comfort was fine but the noise wasn’t.


i don't use the huge cables on the go, nor my totl iems, but for home usage it was fine for me. pretty sure the eletech cable will be better on that department anyways tho..

anyways they'll have an iem version for a totl copper, so definitely interested in that too! probably won't be nearly as thick, and more similar to their other cables.


----------



## Kiats

justsomesonyfan said:


> i don't use the huge cables on the go, nor my totl iems, but for home usage it was fine for me. pretty sure the eletech cable will be better on that department anyways tho..
> 
> anyways they'll have an iem version for a totl copper, so definitely interested in that too! probably won't be nearly as thick, and more similar to their other cables.


Indeed. Perhaps wait for the Eletech TOTL copper IEM cable and that may get you more mileage. I am certainly looking forward to having a listen to the choices that @Eric Chong and crew are deciding between for this cable during CanJam SG.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Kiats said:


> Indeed. Perhaps wait for the Eletech TOTL copper IEM cable and that may get you more mileage. I am certainly looking forward to having a listen to the choices that @Eric Chong and crew are deciding between for this cable during CanJam SG.


we'll see how it's priced  if it'll be a hefty amount then the proto1 will appeal to me more haha


----------



## Auricon

Music doesn't get any better than this - Eletech P8 Plato x Socrates + EXT + N8ii


----------



## Eric Chong

Auricon said:


> Music doesn't get any better than this - Eletech P8 Plato x Socrates + EXT + N8ii


Heheh indeed, the PxS is rather versatile in that sense and excels at anything you throw at it  Loved the photo!


----------



## Eric Chong

Current batch of Socrates is #SOLDOUT! 

As the backlog for "Socrates" is building up, we've temporarily disabled it on our webstore. We'll be crafting more of the materials in the meantime and will re-enable the ordering page in the coming days when we're ready to take orders!


----------



## SBranson

Eric Chong said:


> Here we are, Prototype "I" has been officially released
> 
> Major thanks / credit to the show attendees at NYC Canjam that provided feedback which helped us fine tuned it!
> 
> ...



Oh man..  I just moved from iems to headphones and you release this….!!
I guess I better start saving.


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> Oh man..  I just moved from iems to headphones and you release this….!!
> I guess I better start saving.



Oof! I swear it wasn't intentional =X


----------



## SBranson

Are there impressions of the new headphone cable posted anywhere?


----------



## Eric Chong (Mar 26, 2022)

SBranson said:


> Are there impressions of the new headphone cable posted anywhere?


At the moment @Kiats  have left his quick impressions of the inferno a couple of pages back on this thread.

Warren have also left a short tease here, he’ll probably cover more details in the upcoming Canjam Singapore 2022 preview video


----------



## Kiats

SBranson said:


> Are there impressions of the new headphone cable posted anywhere?


As soon the Inferno is back from @Eric Chong for re-termination, will post more.


----------



## SBranson

Thanks.  I’m getting a bad case of the “wants” that might progress to “needs”. The waiting will be good so I can sell my Shanling M8 and my Prudence iem cable and justify the purchase..


----------



## Eric Chong

Here's what to expect from Eletech in Canjam SG~!! It's been so long since we did back to back shows. Psyched!


----------



## Layman1 (Mar 28, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> Here we are, Prototype "I" has been officially released
> 
> Major thanks / credit to the show attendees at NYC Canjam that provided feedback which helped us fine tuned it!
> 
> ...


Good lord.. I don't really really use headphones, but this cable makes me want to start, just so I have an excuse to buy it 

Purely in terms of aesthetics, my favourite headphone would be the Focal Stellia; can't get enough of that soft coffee and copper styling, and I imagine this new cable would be a stunning visual combination with that


----------



## Eric Chong

Layman1 said:


> Good lord.. I don't really really use headphones, but this cable makes me want to start, just so I have an excuse to buy it
> 
> Purely in terms of aesthetics, my favourite headphone would be the Focal Stellia; can't get enough of that soft coffee and copper styling, and I imagine this new cable would be a stunning visual combination with that



Heheh we have been working on a HP cable for the longest time (IIRC I've been talking about it in 2020-2021). Just managed to perfect the project. 

Glad you liked it!


----------



## Kiats

Layman1 said:


> Good lord.. I don't really really use headphones, but this cable makes me want to start, just so I have an excuse to buy it
> 
> Purely in terms of aesthetics, my favourite headphone would be the Focal Stellia; can't get enough of that soft coffee and copper styling, and I imagine this new cable would be a stunning visual combination with that


Which is why this is likely to be paired with my Meze Empy... 🤗


----------



## SBranson

Well this happened…. to pair with my Abyss Diana Phi..
Now for the unbearable wait.. ha ha


----------



## Sifo

Jealous of everyone who gets to try the mystery cables


----------



## riverground

Sifo said:


> Jealous of everyone who gets to try the mystery cables


Yeah, I really wonder how those 3 sound like


----------



## Sifo

riverground said:


> Yeah, I really wonder how those 3 sound like


Maybe Eric can send us a care package and we can get together


----------



## riverground

Sifo said:


> Maybe Eric can send us a care package and we can get together


That would be amazing 😂


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> Well this happened…. to pair with my Abyss Diana Phi..
> Now for the unbearable wait.. ha ha


Thank you !  I can't wait to hear your impressions on the Diana Phi! 



Sifo said:


> Jealous of everyone who gets to try the mystery cables



Don't be! I'll bring them to you in September! Heheh, CJ Socal. We'll do dinner and beer again


----------



## Jayden

SBranson said:


> Now for the unbearable wait..


My experience with Eric's stuffs is the excruciating wait / availability. However all well worth it when it's time to unbox it hahaha!


----------



## KuroKitsu

Jayden said:


> My experience with Eric's stuffs is the excruciating wait / availability. However all well worth it when it's time to unbox it hahaha!


If there was a rush service option a lot of us would take it 🤣

Dealing with Eric is the only time I'm willing to wait for the stuff to arrive. I'm usually, no stock? No beuno.


----------



## SBranson

This will be the 6th Eletech cable I’ve owned.


----------



## Eric Chong

You guys are the best~! 

As a consumer, im pretty bothered by a long lead time so i completely feel y'all. 

I wish we can churn out faster but i fear QC may take a hit. So we've chosen to take things slow to ensure quality and the finer details of the craft.


----------



## Jayden

SBranson said:


> This will be the 6th Eletech cable I’ve owned.



My 5th and I wished I hadn't missed on the Luxe. Hoping it'll get re-released soon *hints* @Eric Chong


----------



## SBranson

Eric Chong said:


> You guys are the best~!
> 
> As a consumer, im pretty bothered by a long lead time so i completely feel y'all.
> 
> I wish we can churn out faster but i fear QC may take a hit. So we've chosen to take things slow to ensure quality and the finer details of the craft.


100% the way to go.  There are no audio emergencies.


----------



## Andricop

Eric Chong said:


> I wish we can churn out faster but i fear QC may take a hit. So we've chosen to take things slow to ensure quality and the finer details of the craft.


Very wise decision!


----------



## mvvRAZ

SBranson said:


> There are no audio emergencies.


I beg to differ


----------



## Kiats

SBranson said:


> This will be the 6th Eletech cable I’ve owned.


I am not even going to try to count...


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> You guys are the best~!
> 
> As a consumer, im pretty bothered by a long lead time so i completely feel y'all.
> 
> I wish we can churn out faster but i fear QC may take a hit. So we've chosen to take things slow to ensure quality and the finer details of the craft.


Yeah... no point getting a rushed job... Kills the CX as well... The best things in life are well worth the wait!


----------



## korvin12

Kiats said:


> I am not even going to try to count...


Noneed to count cos yours is countless🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Eric Chong

It’s daunting to even begin counting @Kiats gears hehehh


----------



## korvin12

Eric Chong said:


> It’s daunting to even begin counting @Kiats gears hehehh


Precisely, not many can rival his collection


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> It’s daunting to even begin counting @Kiats gears hehehh


🙊


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> It’s daunting to even begin counting @Kiats gears hehehh



Are you suggesting that @Kiats should have his own table at CanJam SGP?


----------



## Sabre2

twister6 said:


> Are you suggesting that @Kiats should have his own table at CanJam SGP?


Need more than 1 table definitely


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> Are you suggesting that @Kiats should have his own table at CanJam SGP?


I think between @Kiats , @bigbeans and yourself. It’s an entire canjam, not “a” table per se 🙈


----------



## Kiats

Sabre2 said:


> Need more than 1 table definitely


Oi!


----------



## Sifo

Eric Chong said:


> Don't be! I'll bring them to you in September! Heheh, CJ Socal. We'll do dinner and beer again



Can't say I'm booked just yet but if I make it, deal!


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> Here we are, Prototype "I" has been officially released
> 
> Major thanks / credit to the show attendees at NYC Canjam that provided feedback which helped us fine tuned it!
> 
> ...



Woah, an incredibly beautiful cable there. I went diving into full desktop and this will be a good addition! Any impressions of this with Utopia?


----------



## mico1964

Andricop said:


> It looks like you can still find a Luxe case in Switzerland
> 
> https://audioessence.ch/en/collections/zubehor/products/eletech-luxe-companion-case


Delivered this morning from Zurich, followed an hour later by my second (and hopefully last) Aeneid from Singapore.


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Mar 30, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> Current batch of Socrates is #SOLDOUT!
> 
> As the backlog for "Socrates" is building up, we've temporarily disabled it on our webstore. We'll be crafting more of the materials in the meantime and will re-enable the ordering page in the coming days when we're ready to take orders!


I am part of that ‘backlog’ that ordered (from Bloom Audio in the US) before this announcement and am waiting patiently and longingly. Planning to pair it with Legend X, Hiby R8 DAP AND Cayin C9 portable amp.


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Woah, an incredibly beautiful cable there. I went diving into full desktop and this will be a good addition! Any impressions of this with Utopia?


Utopia was one of the HP we tested with during the R&D process. We found it to synergise pretty well with notable increase in note weight, texture across the mid and mid lows as well as increased the airiness and depth of the soundstage ( On this setup we did not find notable increase in height & width of staging).



mico1964 said:


> Delivered this morning from Zurich, followed an hour later by my second (and hopefully last) Aeneid from Singapore.


Oof! We fondly remember this particular piece of leather. We nicknamed it "sunburst" for it vibrance. Hope you liked it! 



jlemaster1957 said:


> I am part of that ‘backlog’ that ordered (from Bloom Audio in the US) before this announcement and am waiting patiently and longingly. Planning to pair it with Legend X, Hiby R8 DAP AND Cayin C9 portable amp.


Thank you for being so patient with us! I know that you've been waiting for ages. I would've lost my cool if I was in your shoes.


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> increase in note weight, texture across the mid and mid lows



This sounds really yummy, I'll keep it in mind and consider getting a piece after my Woo Audio comes in! Am excited to see how Eletech develops the HP line


----------



## Eric Chong

I'll likely be offline from Head-Fi till Canjam SG is over guys. Mad rush prepwork for the upcoming show. 

For those who are attending the show. Come by and let me know your thoughts on these 3 prototypes please! 

See y'all!

-Eric


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> I'll likely be offline from Head-Fi till Canjam SG is over guys. Mad rush prepwork for the upcoming show.
> 
> For those who are attending the show. Come by and let me know your thoughts on these 3 prototypes please!
> 
> ...



Will you be at the show booth entire day on Saturday? Looking forward to catch up with you in person. Cant say for sure what time i'll be arriving at the venue yet


----------



## Eric Chong (Mar 31, 2022)

Jayden said:


> Will you be at the show booth entire day on Saturday? Looking forward to catch up with you in person. Cant say for sure what time i'll be arriving at the venue yet



Yes will be mostly at the booth except Saturday noon, i'll be lunching with @Kiats heheh ; You're welcomed to join!


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Yes will be mostly at the booth except Saturday noon, i'll be lunching with @Kiats heheh ; You're welcomed to join!


Hahah! What time should I pop by @Eric Chong ?


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Hahah! What time should I pop by @Eric Chong ?



At your convenience!


----------



## Rockwell75

Scored the perfect cable for my Vision Ears EXT


----------



## Auricon

Rockwell75 said:


> Scored the perfect cable for my Vision Ears EXT



So jellie!


----------



## Sifo

Hope you have a wonderful time Eric and everyone attending!


----------



## Eric Chong

Rockwell75 said:


> Scored the perfect cable for my Vision Ears EXT


Heheh I hear the Tyrian is a good pair up with the EXT! Love the color synergised look 



Sifo said:


> Hope you have a wonderful time Eric and everyone attending!



We missed you here! Our usual pre-Canjam shenanigans has already started =X


----------



## Craftsman1511

Just went ahead and ordered the Inferno for my Utopia despite the 3-4 weeks preorder lead time. Eric's CS is top-notch and this cable is too beautiful to pass up! 

@Eric Chong will you continue to develop the HP line?


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Just went ahead and ordered the Inferno for my Utopia despite the 3-4 weeks preorder lead time. Eric's CS is top-notch and this cable is too beautiful to pass up!
> 
> @Eric Chong will you continue to develop the HP line?



Thank you for your kind words! Hope you’ll enjoy the Inferno when it comes 

Yes, while we do intend to further develop the “Dante Series”, it will be a long time before we release another cable in the line-up.

We wanted to properly test and fully develop our ideas as well as stretch out our designs knowing that we’ve explored everything we wanted to before officially launching it ; Rather than throw out a whole lineup.


----------



## Eric Chong

Midnight setup complete. See you peeps in a few hours!


----------



## Sifo

Eric Chong said:


> Midnight setup complete. See you peeps in a few hours!


Get some sleep this time lmao


----------



## Rockwell75

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh I hear the Tyrian is a good pair up with the EXT! Love the color synergised look



Sonically and aesthetically it's perfect. 

Some more purple goodness:


----------



## 14christ

Rockwell75 said:


> Sonically and aesthetically it's perfect.
> 
> Some more purple goodness:


Looks like the exact same color too!! Amazing that those two didn't come together.


----------



## Sifo

Honestly I want the EXT carry case more than anything.

Although I wouldn't be opposed to Eric coming up with some blue colored cables...


----------



## Rockwell75 (Apr 1, 2022)

14christ said:


> Looks like the exact same color too!! Amazing that those two didn't come together.



Yeah it's crazy how well they go together.  I feel Iike I'm in some sort of D&D dungeon quest and I've just sought out & united two magical relics, each incomplete without the other and whose power multiplies when they're brought together.


----------



## Eric Chong

Rockwell75 said:


> Sonically and aesthetically it's perfect.
> 
> Some more purple goodness:


I’ve always been curious of this pairing and as luck would have it, we’re right beside VE for Canjam SG, gonna check this out.



Sifo said:


> blue colored cables...


That… might actually be a thing 🤭


----------



## Sifo

Eric Chong said:


> I’ve always been curious of this pairing and as luck would have it, we’re right beside VE for Canjam SG, gonna check this out.
> 
> 
> That… might actually be a thing 🤭


SIGN ME UP RIGHT NOW


----------



## Rockwell75 (Apr 1, 2022)

I’d have to do the opposite this time and buy a blue IEM to go with my blue cable 



Eric Chong said:


> I’ve always been curious of this pairing and as luck would have it, we’re right beside VE for Canjam SG, gonna check this out.



Nice say hi to the VE crew from me  And please share your impressions.


----------



## Sifo

Rockwell75 said:


> I’d have to do the opposite this time and buy a blue IEM to go with my blue cable


Got an oldie ready to go but let's be honest any new customs I'm getting are gonna be blue too.


----------



## metaljem77

Thank you, Eric and team! I am so psyched up over the upcoming cable launch. I had a blast trying the cables and frankly, the Eletech booth was the most enjoyable one during my short time at CJ SG. I’m even more of an Eletech fan than ever 🥰


----------



## Gan Sheng Kai

Only try Alpha and Gamma

Alpha- baby Socrates.

Gamma- this is very solid! Very clean and warm!! Not very bright also, note slightly thick. I like this one!!


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Thank you, Eric and team! I am so psyched up over the upcoming cable launch. I had a blast trying the cables and frankly, the Eletech booth was the most enjoyable one during my short time at CJ SG. I’m even more of an Eletech fan than ever 🥰


Think I would have missed you at the the booth @metaljem77. I was at CanJam SG for a short while and to have lunch with @Eric Chong and @korvin12. Yes... I am a bit of a recluse during weekends. After a entire week in meetings.  Thanks for your hospitality @Eric Chong. and good to meet @korvin12 in real life too!


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> Think I would have missed you at the the booth @metaljem77. I was at CanJam SG for a short while and to have lunch with @Eric Chong and @korvin12. Yes... I am a bit of a recluse during weekends. After a entire week in meetings.  Thanks for your hospitality @Eric Chong. and good to meet @korvin12 in real life too!


Yeah, I was speaking to Eric and asked if you had dropped by  no worries I knew you were planning to have lunch with him. We both loved the cable which you tried. I cannot wait for Eric’s announcement!! 🤩 have a good rest, I’m a recluse every day of the week lol I couldn’t stay long in CJ, I found it v tiring


----------



## Kiats (Apr 2, 2022)

metaljem77 said:


> Yeah, I was speaking to Eric and asked if you had dropped by  no worries I knew you were planning to have lunch with him. We both loved the cable which you tried. I cannot wait for Eric’s announcement!! 🤩 have a good rest, I’m a recluse every day of the week lol I couldn’t stay long in CJ, I found it v tiring


No worries. There will be another time, I am sure. I actually had brought along the Luxury & Precision P6Pro and LP6 Ti 7th Anniversary for Eric to try over lunch. In the gorgeous Eletech Luxe carry case. Of course.


----------



## Eric Chong (Apr 2, 2022)

A perfect first day at Canjam SG~!!

Thanks so much @metaljem77 for the cookies you brought us! It got our team through midday!! 🙏🏻

Thanks @Kiats and @korvin12 for dropping by for the lunch ~!! Glad i got to try out the LP!

Appreciate the many others who popped by to hangout. We had great chats and chill out!

You guys are the best community one could ask for 🙏🏻

Will consolidate the feedbacks from Project “L” tomorrow!


----------



## Rockwell75




----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> A perfect first day at Canjam SG~!!
> 
> Thanks so much @metaljem77 for the cookies you brought us! It got our team through midday!! 🙏🏻
> 
> ...


Thank you Eric and your team for the fantastic hospitality. I like Beta as you know. If you decide not to go with this eventually based on the general consensus, can you pls sell me the prototype? I’m quite serious about it 🤭


----------



## SBranson

Eric Chong said:


> Midnight setup complete. See you peeps in a few hours!



Seeing this is making the wait for my Inferno, infernal.. ha ha


----------



## Sifo

Eric Chong said:


> That… might actually be a thing 🤭



Why you playing with my heart Eric, I just got the news about this blue cable...


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Thank you Eric and your team for the fantastic hospitality. I like Beta as you know. If you decide not to go with this eventually based on the general consensus, can you pls sell me the prototype? I’m quite serious about it 🤭


Nono, thank you for being so considerate with the cookies! 

Yes sure, if i decided not to develop the Beta. I’ll gift you the Beta. Since it’s gonna be chucked in “Eletech abandoned designs corner” anyway 🙈


SBranson said:


> Seeing this is making the wait for my Inferno, infernal.. ha ha


Heheh, to make it more tough for you, the Inferno is the MVP of SG canjam 🙈



Sifo said:


> Why you playing with my heart Eric, I just got the news about this blue cable...


Heheheh, i’ll make it happen for you, i promise.


----------



## Sifo

That aside I hope everyone had a wonderful CanJam!!


----------



## Eric Chong

Sifo said:


> That aside I hope everyone had a wonderful CanJam!!


Man, the vibes were so good. I love the Eletech #fam


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> That… might actually be a thing 🤭


Eletech thread's immediate response:


Sifo said:


> SIGN ME UP RIGHT NOW


Eric's PMs suddenly require a HF hardware upgrade because of the sudden volume of payment details 

Now about that smaller Luxe (hint hint wink wink)

Any chance of us Canuck bois unable to get to CJ not called @Sifo getting a go at the prototypes? (Asking for @riverground as well)


@Rockwell75 Tell us more about how the Tyrian sounds!


----------



## Sifo

Hey I didn't get to go to Singapore, those protos weren't at NYC. Still undecided on SoCal since I'm visiting in July for AX already...


----------



## Rockwell75

KuroKitsu said:


> @Rockwell75 Tell us more about how the Tyrian sounds!



It sounds glorious TBH.  I've always waffled back and forth around the extent to which I believe cables impact sound and most of my purchases (this one included) were motivated mainly by aesthetics.  As soon as I put this cable on I noticed a difference right away.  Bass seemed more refined and disciplined and mids were brought more to the forefront.  In fact after my first few hours with this cable I had that "total immersion in the mids" feeling I associate with VE and that I hadn't quite felt with EXT which to that point had been more of a "mids & bass" IEM for me.  The synergy is perfect and has brought out the best of EXT for me.  As I said in the cooler earlier I'm not sure if this is due to physics or magic unicorns sprinkling some high grade synergy dust on top, but I'll take it.  




(I'm surprised I've never seen you in the Watercooler thread.)


----------



## KuroKitsu

Rockwell75 said:


> It sounds glorious TBH.  I've always waffled back and forth around the extent to which I believe cables impact sound and most of my purchases (this one included) were motivated mainly by aesthetics.  As soon as I put this cable on I noticed a difference right away.  Bass seemed more refined and disciplined and mids were brought more to the forefront.  In fact after my first few hours with this cable I had that "total immersion in the mids" feeling I associate with VE and that I hadn't quite felt with EXT which to that point had been more of a "mids & bass" IEM for me.  The synergy is perfect and has brought out the best of EXT for me.  As I said in the cooler earlier I'm not sure if this is due to physics or magic unicorns sprinkling some high grade synergy dust on top, but I'll take it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Synergy in looks and sound it seems. I wonder if @Eric Chong had insider knowledge of the EXT when he designed the Tyrian. Judging from my experience with shielding on iem cables, I think that probably contributes to the unicorn/pixie dust magic.

I usually have a hard enough time keeping track of discussions on the Flick thread, and with the pace of demo's slowing down in the last half year I haven't been as active on here as before. But I do lurk the watercooler


----------



## Rockwell75

KuroKitsu said:


> Synergy in looks and sound it seems. I wonder if @Eric Chong had insider knowledge of the EXT when he designed the Tyrian. Judging from my experience with shielding on iem cables, I think that probably contributes to the unicorn/pixie dust magic.



Yeah it's hard to say.  I was actually worried while I was waiting for the cable in the mail (after all the effort I put in to get it) because I'd never seen it pictured alongside EXT and it's hard to discern from pictures sometimes what the true shade of something actually is-- my fear was that it would turn out to be closer to pink than purple.  Such fears were unfounded and pictured together they appear to be made for one another. 



KuroKitsu said:


> I usually have a hard enough time keeping track of discussions on the Flick thread, and with the pace of demo's slowing down in the last half year I haven't been as active on here as before. But I do lurk the watercooler



lol right on.  Well if you ever decide to register on the VE or Fir tours your're always welcome...though I'm you'll manage to hear them when @riverground has them.


----------



## jlemaster1957

Rockwell75 said:


> It sounds glorious TBH.  I've always waffled back and forth around the extent to which I believe cables impact sound and most of my purchases (this one included) were motivated mainly by aesthetics.  As soon as I put this cable on I noticed a difference right away.  Bass seemed more refined and disciplined and mids were brought more to the forefront.  In fact after my first few hours with this cable I had that "total immersion in the mids" feeling I associate with VE and that I hadn't quite felt with EXT which to that point had been more of a "mids & bass" IEM for me.  The synergy is perfect and has brought out the best of EXT for me.  As I said in the cooler earlier I'm not sure if this is due to physics or magic unicorns sprinkling some high grade synergy dust on top, but I'll take it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Watercooler is a happening place- though it’s a challenge keeping up with the number of emails announcing each new entry. A very kind and welcoming group of head-fi’ers and really interesting and varied posts including some on travel, art and gourmet cooking— all inspired by the excellence of sound and beautiful, well-crafted gear.


----------



## 14christ

Last price drop before it goes to eBay for Eletech Socrates 2 pin 4.4mm termination
$350 

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/eletech-socrates-2-pin-4-4mm-price-drop.23166/


----------



## Layman1

Rockwell75 said:


> Yeah it's crazy how well they go together.  I feel Iike I'm in some sort of D&D dungeon quest and I've just sought out & united two magical relics, each incomplete without the other and whose power multiplies when they're brought together.


You rolled a natural 20 with this combo for sure


----------



## Sifo

14christ said:


> Last price drop before it goes to eBay for Eletech Socrates 2 pin 4.4mm termination
> $350
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/eletech-socrates-2-pin-4-4mm-price-drop.23166/


Absolute steal and would have grabbed it if I didn't already own one (that I paid a higher price for despite being used as well). One of my favs from the Eletech options.


----------



## jlemaster1957

Sifo said:


> Absolute steal and would have grabbed it if I didn't already own one (that I paid a higher price for despite being used as well). One of my favs from the Eletech options.


I’m committed to  backorder on a new one - waiting for Eric to ship from Singapore once he gets Pentaconn connectors from Shanghai.


----------



## Eric Chong (Apr 5, 2022)

KuroKitsu said:


> if @Eric Chong had insider knowledge of the EXT when he designed the Tyrian


Heheh, i don't. I had that tuned with my Elysium though, don't know how much of it helped.



jlemaster1957 said:


> I’m committed to  backorder on a new one - waiting for Eric to ship from Singapore once he gets Pentaconn connectors from Shanghai.


As soon as the parts arrive, it'll be on a plane to you within 2 days. Infact, it's already braided and sitting around in the office for ages.. exasperating..






Sorry that I disappeared for a little. We closed the office yesterday to properly rest and recharge from the entire Canjam Singapore activities. Managed to clear most (if not all) of the Pms and emails today. Apologies for the delayed response guys!

Meanwhile Im so thankful for y'all who popped by the booth during the Canjam SG~!! Loved all the feedbacks on our offerings, we'll continue to innovate and improve with all the feedbacks gathered!

Btw : Kudos to all of y'all who noticed the easter egg (Project 8 : Socrates) which was silently laying in one of the unlabeled display stands heheh.

We've tabulated the Project "L" , TOTL Copper project feedback ; It seems to be a 50 : 50 tie between "Alpha" & "Gamma" and some for "Beta" ... we hear ya! The fact is, these prototypes were far from being ready for launch but a 50-60% completion early prototype. The entire process of inviting you guys down to participate in the tuning and feedbacks is extremely fun and incredibly helpful to us. We've gained quite a bit of inspiration off the chats with you guys and will be exploring a certain direction. I really hope that we could do this more often!


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh, i don't. I had that tuned with my Elysium though, don't know how much of it helped.
> 
> 
> As soon as the parts arrive, it'll be on a plane to you within 2 days. Infact, it's already braided and sitting around in the office for ages.. exasperating..
> ...


Kudos to all the hard work and warm hospitality! I know whatever the outcome of project L, I’m getting both the Proj 8 Socrates and Project L cable 🥰


----------



## Sabre2

Eric Chong said:


> We've tabulated the Project "L" , TOTL Copper project feedback ; It seems to be a 50 : 50 tie between "Alpha" & "Gamma" and some for "Beta" ... we hear ya! The fact is, these prototypes were far from being ready for launch but a 50-60% completion early prototype. The entire process of inviting you guys down to participate in the tuning and feedbacks is extremely fun and incredibly helpful to us. We've gained quite a bit of inspiration off the chats with you guys and will be exploring a certain direction. I really hope that we could do this more often!


Didn’t manage to make it to the show due to family commitment  I am definitely looking forward to your Project “L” copper.


----------



## yong_shun

In CanJam Singapore 2022, Eletech brought three prototype cables for their upcoming “L” series – Alpha, Beta, and Gamma. After listening to all three of them, I provided my honest feedback to Eric. Alpha has a good boost in the sub-bass region, making the IEMs paired with it to be very energetic. It could be a great pairing for those IEMs that are more analytical or colder sounding.

Beta focuses more on the upper midrange and treble, making the sound signature turn bright. This could be a savior for those IEMs that are warmer and too textured. However, I find that some of the details were compromised to achieve the airy and spacious kind of sound signature.

On the other hand, Gamma is probably the combination of Alpha and Beta. Its sound signature is more conservative, boosting every spectrum equally, without biasing towards any of them. Personally, I find the Gamma to be the best choice as I always prefer a cable that is not overly aggressive in altering the IEM’s signature.

Looking forward to see the finalise version of the “L” series!


----------



## jlemaster1957

metaljem77 said:


> Kudos to all the hard work and warm hospitality! I know whatever the outcome of project L, I’m getting both the Proj 8 Socrates and Project L cable 🥰


When will Project 8 Socrates arrive?


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Kudos to all the hard work and warm hospitality! I know whatever the outcome of project L, I’m getting both the Proj 8 Socrates and Project L cable 🥰


Agree on the Socrates 8. I was telling @Eric Chong that it is a very balanced cable. Love the 3D staging, the very organic timbre in the mids. Excellent bass too. The trebles are also great because the timbre and texture extends to the trebles as well. The test of trebles in vocals for me has always been Alison Krauss. Even at this early stage of its burn in, the cable neither made her voice deeper than it is nor did it cause any sibilance. That’s good balance.


----------



## metaljem77

jlemaster1957 said:


> When will Project 8 Socrates arrive?


I think best for Eric to announce… I’m not sure what I can freely share


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh, i don't. I had that tuned with my Elysium though, don't know how much of it helped.
> 
> 
> As soon as the parts arrive, it'll be on a plane to you within 2 days. Infact, it's already braided and sitting around in the office for ages.. exasperating..
> ...



Sorry I bailed on the Canjam guys, my family members contracted Covid and I felt it'll be safer to not leave the house at all seeing as we live in close contact. Bummed out that I dont get to try the prototypes and Socrates 8. 

Will I be able to have a go at them at your office after im cleared for Covid ? @Eric Chong


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> Sorry I bailed on the Canjam guys, my family members contracted Covid and I felt it'll be safer to not leave the house at all seeing as we live in close contact. Bummed out that I dont get to try the prototypes and Socrates 8.
> 
> Will I be able to have a go at them at your office after im cleared for Covid ? @Eric Chong


oh dear! Hoping for speedy recovery for all.


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Thank you Eric and your team for the fantastic hospitality. I like Beta as you know. If you decide not to go with this eventually based on the general consensus, can you pls sell me the prototype? I’m quite serious about it 🤭


Have to agree with you @metaljem77 . As I was telling @Eric Chong , it reminds of the great Final Audio Design Piano Forte X: mid centric and great for vocals/acoustic. So lush and so addictive!


----------



## Eric Chong

jlemaster1957 said:


> When will Project 8 Socrates arrive?


Likely Q4... or next year. There's much more room for refinement that i would want to explore. Will look into it after Project "L"



Jayden said:


> Sorry I bailed on the Canjam guys, my family members contracted Covid and I felt it'll be safer to not leave the house at all seeing as we live in close contact. Bummed out that I dont get to try the prototypes and Socrates 8.
> 
> Will I be able to have a go at them at your office after im cleared for Covid ? @Eric Chong


So sorry to hear that! Hope your family will have a speedy recovery! No worries at all. Always have time to meet another day 

You're welcomed any day at the office


----------



## justsomesonyfan

@Eric Chong is project L the totl copper iem cable? And if so what can we expect from socrates 8?

another question for project L is what's the thickness of the cable  super interested in these pure copper bois as it's my favorite material.


----------



## Eric Chong

justsomesonyfan said:


> @Eric Chong is project L the totl copper iem cable? And if so what can we expect from socrates 8?
> 
> another question for project L is what's the thickness of the cable  super interested in these pure copper bois as it's my favorite material.



Yes the Project “L” we showcased this round is early prototypes of the TOTL copper that we are working on. Namely, the direction where we would like to explore.

For Socrates 8 we were shooting for a nice timbre and a very organic sounding mids through highs. Not the bells and whistles up top but a smooth and open and wide presentation. We wanted the lows to be highly textured and layered with more rounded wetness more so than an oomph kick.

As for the “L” thickness, i cant say for sure as we’re still in the experimentation stage.


----------



## 14christ

Eric Chong said:


> Yes the Project “L” we showcased this round is early prototypes of the TOTL copper that we are working on. Namely, the direction where we would like to explore.
> 
> For Socrates 8 we were shooting for a nice timbre and a very organic sounding mids through highs. Not the bells and whistles up top but a smooth and open and wide presentation. We wanted the lows to be highly textured and layered with more rounded wetness more so than an oomph kick.
> 
> As for the “L” thickness, i cant say for sure as we’re still in the experimentation stage.


Are the vocals going to be a bit less forward than the Socrates?


----------



## Kiats

Just plugged the Inferno into the Meze Emprean.


----------



## mvvRAZ

14christ said:


> Are the vocals going to be a bit less forward than the Socrates?


AFAIK one variant is quite warm, thick and organic, while the other is supposed to be cleaner and more neutral (my vote is obvious lol). 

Considering that it seems like it's a pretty even 50/50 split I was urging Eric to release both variants with the exact same hardware - the way I see it, at least half the people will be disappointed if the one they liked/would've liked isn't released. In the meantime, if they both look the same, people won't feel pressured to purchase both - the issue of "A fits me better on sound but I like the looks of B better" won't be there either


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Just plugged the Inferno into the Meze Emprean.


That is a really nice looking cable. How does it perform?


----------



## Kiats

14christ said:


> That is a really nice looking cable. How does it perform?


I like it. As with the initial listen (albeit then terminated for the MySphere 3.1/3.2), I love the organic sound, yet with nice big soundstage. Gorgeous bass. Good note weight.


----------



## Kiats

Updated the FW for the Shanling M30. Time for some more listening pleasure.


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Updated the FW for the Shanling M30. Time for some more listening pleasure.


Im sure that update is well received.


----------



## Craftsman1511

Kiats said:


> Updated the FW for the Shanling M30. Time for some more listening pleasure.



Im actually itching to get one Inferno for the Meze Elite, how do you think the synergy is for Meze headphones? They look good together though!


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> AFAIK one variant is quite warm, thick and organic, while the other is supposed to be cleaner and more neutral (my vote is obvious lol).
> 
> Considering that it seems like it's a pretty even 50/50 split I was urging Eric to release both variants with the exact same hardware - the way I see it, at least half the people will be disappointed if the one they liked/would've liked isn't released. In the meantime, if they both look the same, people won't feel pressured to purchase both - the issue of "A fits me better on sound but I like the looks of B better" won't be there either


We actually have got inspiration on one more special configuration that we wanted to try out after the chats at the show. We've gotten around to developing it and see how it goes 



Craftsman1511 said:


> Im actually itching to get one Inferno for the Meze Elite, how do you think the synergy is for Meze headphones? They look good together though!



One of the Headphones we used during the R&D testing for the Inferno is the Meze Elite. We found that the note weight and depth to have significant improvements, highs extensions were nice and smooth while the soundstage notably deepens with more airiness. Width wise, we did not notice a noticeable difference perhaps due to the Elite's inherent wide staging.


----------



## arijitroy2

I'm getting a delivery of the HE1000SE this week hopefully, might buy the Inferno after checking how it sound stock!


----------



## Eric Chong

arijitroy2 said:


> I'm getting a delivery of the HE1000SE this week hopefully, might buy the Inferno after checking how it sound stock!


I’ll be keen to hear your thoughts on the pairing synergy should you decide to pick up the inferno! 

Meanwhile no rush, you may want to sit with the stock for a couple of weeks before finding any meaningful upgrade cables.


----------



## arijitroy2

Eric Chong said:


> I’ll be keen to hear your thoughts on the pairing synergy should you decide to pick up the inferno!
> 
> Meanwhile no rush, you may want to sit with the stock for a couple of weeks before finding any meaningful upgrade cables.


Pretty sure I'll be getting one eventually, I thought it was a limited edition so was pleasantly surprised to know otherwise


----------



## Eric Chong

arijitroy2 said:


> Pretty sure I'll be getting one eventually, I thought it was a limited edition so was pleasantly surprised to know otherwise


Nah, not a Ltd Edt at all. No hurry on that.

Though we did discuss of a possible one in the Dante series 🙈


----------



## Craftsman1511

I just picked up a VE EXT off the used market, what would you guys recommend for cable pairings and tips? Im trying to get back into IEMs again as my WFH phase is officially over =/


----------



## Deezel177

Craftsman1511 said:


> I just picked up a VE EXT off the used market, what would you guys recommend for cable pairings and tips? Im trying to get back into IEMs again as my WFH phase is officially over =/


Congrats! If you wanna maximize its technique (imaging, resolution, etc.), then the Aeneid’s the clear choice. But, if you don’t mind a less-expansive stage, my favorite pairing tonally with the EXT is the Socrates. It adds even more physicality to the bass, it livens up the midrange, and it smooths out its sometimes-edgy mid-treble very nicely too. As far as tips go, the included AZLA and SpinFit tips should very well suffice. I haven’t had to resort to anything else.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Craftsman1511 said:


> I just picked up a VE EXT off the used market, what would you guys recommend for cable pairings and tips? Im trying to get back into IEMs again as my WFH phase is officially over =/


I liked the Iliad personally, the one thing I needed to boost most on the EXT was the treble and the only ET cable that really does that is the Iliad. Aeneid is good with it, but I generally pair it with brighter, or more neutral IEMs to get some more warmth and dynamics out of it


----------



## Craftsman1511

Deezel177 said:


> Congrats! If you wanna maximize its technique (imaging, resolution, etc.), then the Aeneid’s the clear choice. But, if you don’t mind a less-expansive stage, my favorite pairing tonally with the EXT is the Socrates. It adds even more physicality to the bass, it livens up the midrange, and it smooths out its sometimes-edgy mid-treble very nicely too. As far as tips go, the included AZLA and SpinFit tips should very well suffice. I haven’t had to resort to anything else.





mvvRAZ said:


> I liked the Iliad personally, the one thing I needed to boost most on the EXT was the treble and the only ET cable that really does that is the Iliad. Aeneid is good with it, but I generally pair it with brighter, or more neutral IEMs to get some more warmth and dynamics out of it



Thanks guys for the recc ! Sounds like Socrates / Iliad / Aeneid are all decent pairings just a diff flavor. I may just grab a Socrates first before shooting for either Aeneid / Iliad.. (tight budget after a spending spree)

I also saw a purple cable pairing? I don't see it on Eletech's website


----------



## mvvRAZ

Craftsman1511 said:


> Thanks guys for the recc ! Sounds like Socrates / Iliad / Aeneid are all decent pairings just a diff flavor. I may just grab a Socrates first before shooting for either Aeneid / Iliad.. (tight budget after a spending spree)
> 
> I also saw a purple cable pairing? I don't see it on Eletech's website


Tyrian - was a limited run. I believe @Rockwell75 is a big fan


----------



## Jayden

Craftsman1511 said:


> Thanks guys for the recc ! Sounds like Socrates / Iliad / Aeneid are all decent pairings just a diff flavor. I may just grab a Socrates first before shooting for either Aeneid / Iliad.. (tight budget after a spending spree)
> 
> I also saw a purple cable pairing? I don't see it on Eletech's website


I agree, I've been spending a lot of time on the EXT these few days in isolation. Iliad really does bring out the spirit and musicality , the oomph factor to EXT. I also would find myself switching to the Aeneid if i wanted to capitalize on its technical capabilities and extensions. 

In short, you can't go wrong with either!



mvvRAZ said:


> Tyrian - was a limited run


Yes, similarly like the Luxe. @Eric Chong we hate you


----------



## mvvRAZ

Jayden said:


> I agree, I've been spending a lot of time on the EXT these few days in isolation. Iliad really does bring out the spirit and musicality , the oomph factor to EXT. I also would find myself switching to the Aeneid if i wanted to capitalize on its technical capabilities and extensions.
> 
> In short, you can't go wrong with either!
> 
> ...


Luxe was even worse for me, I could use my underground connections to get the Tyrian. The Luxe sold out so fast I texted Eric like 4 days after release and he told me he didn't even manage to keep one for himself lol


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> I texted Eric like 4 days after release and he told me he didn't even manage to keep one for himself lol



Blame Pauline...the unit i initially kept for myself got summoned by her =/



Jayden said:


> Yes, similarly like the Luxe. @Eric Chong we hate you



Heheh it's coming back.........soon ; Albeit in a more fanciful color scheme


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Blame Pauline...the unit i initially kept for myself got summoned by her =/
> 
> 
> 
> Heheh it's coming back.........soon ; Albeit in a more fanciful color scheme


So that's why Hanako has been so quiet about it...


----------



## Craftsman1511

Oh man, i just went and look at the Luxe that you guys are talking about. That's gorgeous! Even though i no longer have as much IEMs as in the past to hold it in. Is there or will there be a smaller one?


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Oh man, i just went and look at the Luxe that you guys are talking about. That's gorgeous! Even though i no longer have as much IEMs as in the past to hold it in. Is there or will there be a smaller one?


Yes but,

Let's steer the conversation away from Luxe lest i incite angry mobs


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> Yes but,
> 
> Let's steer the conversation away from Luxe lest i incite angry mobs


Mobbing already in process  

Im kidding, you guys did really great on the Luxe and we're just really excited to see the next release. Hopefully sooner than later!


----------



## mico1964

Craftsman1511 said:


> I just picked up a VE EXT off the used market, what would you guys recommend for cable pairings and tips? Im trying to get back into IEMs again as my WFH phase is officially over =/



My favorite pairings are the Azla SednaEarfitLight (the regular version, not the short one) and the Eletech Tyrian (about USD 470, but you have to buy it from a Hong Kong dealer, Eletech doesn't sell it directly).

I personally don't like pairing with the the Socrates (too bassy), while the Tyrian (and the Plato) make the sound more mid-centric than the stock cable.

I haven't tried them with the Aeneid yet, and unfortunately I've never owned the Iliad.


----------



## Craftsman1511

mico1964 said:


> My favorite pairings are the Azla SednaEarfitLight (the regular version, not the short one) and the Eletech Tyrian (about USD 470, but you have to buy it from a Hong Kong dealer, Eletech doesn't sell it directly).
> 
> I personally don't like pairing with the the Socrates (too bassy), while the Tyrian (and the Plato) make the sound more mid-centric than the stock cable.
> 
> I haven't tried them with the Aeneid yet, and unfortunately I've never owned the Iliad.


Thank you for the recc and explanations. I loved the Azlas as well. Spinfits for some reason doesn't fit me so well.

Yes! This was the cable i've been seeing shown around. They looked so good together, Eletech should consider doing more colour options.


----------



## Rockwell75

mico1964 said:


> while the Tyrian (and the Plato) make the sound more mid-centric than the stock cable.



That's my perception as well.  Switching to the Tyrian gave me the "totally sucked into the midrange" feeling that I associate with VE and that I hadn't really experienced with EXT until getting that cable.  EXT really feels like an "Elysium EXTended" with the Tyrian.  It's hard to not love the color synergy as well 



mico1964 said:


> I haven't tried them with the Aeneid yet, and unfortunately I've never owned the Iliad.



Beauty!


----------



## Eric Chong (Apr 9, 2022)

We may be working (or experimenting would perhaps be a better word) on something Navy blue.. not sure if there's any blue IEMs out there that would synergize this well (in color)...

Meanwhile, Inferno pre-order batch #1 is completely out. Subsequent orders will be for batch #2 delivery in end May


----------



## Sifo

Just let me know if you ever need someone to test... half my iems are blue


----------



## Eric Chong

Sifo said:


> Just let me know if you ever need someone to test... half my iems are blue


Deal


----------



## SBranson

Eric Chong said:


> We may be working (or experimenting would perhaps be a better word) on something Navy blue.. not sure if there's any blue IEMs out there that would synergize this well (in color)...
> 
> Meanwhile, Inferno pre-order batch #1 is completely out. Subsequent orders will be for batch #2 delivery in end May



Sure hope I’m in the first batch… End of May would be torture seeing people like @Kiats sporting this beauty.  My Diana Phi’s are waiting patiently…. Ha ha..


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> Sure hope I’m in the first batch… End of May would be torture seeing people like @Kiats sporting this beauty.  My Diana Phi’s are waiting patiently…. Ha ha..


Yes it is 

Im excited to get the first batches out and hear the feedbacks man


----------



## Postwarclover

Eric Chong said:


> We may be working (or experimenting would perhaps be a better word) on something Navy blue.. not sure if there's any blue IEMs out there that would synergize this well (in color)...
> 
> Meanwhile, Inferno pre-order batch #1 is completely out. Subsequent orders will be for batch #2 delivery in end May


I love navy blue 😍


----------



## Kiats

I have been enjoying the Socrates 8 prototype on the UM Mest2 and Fusang. As I was telling @Eric Chong : excellent timbre and so nuanced and organic. And it is only a prototype! More improvements and refinements to come! @Sabre2 will camp outside the Eletech office the night before launch date.


----------



## Sabre2

Kiats said:


> I have been enjoying the Socrates 8 prototype on the UM Mest2 and Fusang. As I was telling @Eric Chong : excellent timbre and so nuanced and organic. And it is only a prototype! More improvements and refinements to come! @Sabre2 will camp outside the Eletech office the night before launch date.


Yeah! I need to be fast before Socrates 8 is being snatch off. The same for Project L too


----------



## justsomesonyfan

oh man we'll need a showdown between the project L and socrates 8, who will preveil as the copper king?


----------



## 14christ

justsomesonyfan said:


> oh man we'll need a showdown between the project L and socrates 8, who will preveil as the copper king?


Isn't ORPHEUS copper?


----------



## justsomesonyfan

14christ said:


> Isn't ORPHEUS copper?


speaking for eletech only.. if it'd be for all brands i think complement C would (probably) take the cake.


----------



## 14christ

justsomesonyfan said:


> speaking for eletech only.. if it'd be for all brands i think complement C would (probably) take the cake.


Sorry my bad.


----------



## Auricon

justsomesonyfan said:


> oh man we'll need a showdown between the project L and socrates 8, who will preveil as the copper king?


I’m not for compromising, gotta have both Project “L” and P8 Socrates 🤭


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Auricon said:


> I’m not for compromising, gotta have both Project “L” and P8 Socrates 🤭


project 8 socrates X project L B)


----------



## KuroKitsu

14christ said:


> Isn't ORPHEUS copper?


Overpriced 8-wire Cardas Clear with shielding. Your money is much better spend on what Eletech comes out of their Skunkworks.


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Apr 9, 2022)

Auricon said:


> I’m not for compromising, gotta have both Project “L” and P8 Socrates 🤭


My money is on Project 8 Socrates- I am hoping there will be an opportunity to pre-order so Eric will know how many to prep for the first batch, ie there was a limited number of Infernos in batch #1.
Of course it’d be great to hear them both before making a decision- I see why you might go for both…


----------



## Auricon (Apr 9, 2022)

jlemaster1957 said:


> My money is on Project 8 Socrates- I am hoping there will be an opportunity to pre-order so Eric will know how many to prep for the first batch, ie there was a limited number of Infernos in batch #1


Only if you wanted to be first off the block. Otherwise it a standard production model that will be available throughout the year. There's not immediate need to rush for order one. Eg there were batches of Cayin N8ii - if you pre-ordered early enough you may have been in Batch 1 depending on the dealer and quantity allocated to them.

Project 8s are limited and you'll want to get on the pre-order list when it's available. Having purchased P8s in the past, from what I understand all are produced at the same time. @Eric Chong can correct if I'm mistaken.


----------



## Eric Chong

jlemaster1957 said:


> My money is on Project 8 Socrates- I am hoping there will be an opportunity to pre-order so Eric will know how many to prep for the first batch, ie there was a limited number of Infernos in batch #1.
> Of course it’d be great to hear them both before making a decision- I see why you might go for both…


It would really depends on personal preference, I reckon.

Ideally, with the Project 8 - Socrates, we're pursuing an extra nice timbre with a natural sounding midrange texture while retaining it's technical traits of the 4. We also want to further darken the background to make those micro-details pop. The current prototype has yet to manifest what we wanted in full ; will have to ponder and spend some time tweaking refinements. 

Where the Project "L" greatly differs is, the direction where we're pursuing is a full-on , full fledged copper flavor without compromises on technicalities, note weight, depth of soundscape as well as the headspace. A couple of things we're not so satisfied with the current prototype is musicality and texture of the presentation. It needs to handle the music thrown at it with much higher finesse... Much more work to be done!

**** Meanwhile, Warren has recommended for us to bring the "Project L" prototype testing (Alpha,Beta,Gamma) to the wider audience of Head-Fi rather than having it only once in SG Canjam ; in the format of a Head-Fi tour (ish). Excellent idea though I'm currently considering the logistics and feasibility of it. I would love pick the brains of you Eletech #Fam. I'll keep you guys updated if we decide to run that here.



Auricon said:


> Only if you wanted to be first off the block. Otherwise it a standard production model that will be available throughout the year. There's not immediate need to rush for order one. Eg there were batches of Cayin N8ii - if you pre-ordered early enough you may have been in Batch 1 depending on the dealer and quantity allocated to them.
> 
> Project 8s are limited and you'll want to get on the pre-order list when it's available. Having purchased P8s in the past, from what I understand all are produced at the same time. @Eric Chong can correct if I'm mistaken.



Indeed. Project 8 are essentially not limited release unlike the "Luxe" CC project (in the sense that it'll be unavailable stat. once sold out). We'll usually plan for a month every year to open up the Project 8 for orders, where we'll try our best to meet the demand of the units sold within the timeframe ; subjected to production schedule and materials availability.

The reason we cannot have Project 8 as a regular offering is due to the complexity of craft and the much higher man-hours needed for building a piece. We usually would pull a fair bit of overtimes during Project 8 months and we would not be able to keep that state up constantly.


----------



## Auricon

Eric Chong said:


> It would really depends on personal preference, I reckon.
> 
> Ideally, with the Project 8 - Socrates, we're pursuing an extra nice timbre with a natural sounding midrange texture while retaining it's technical traits of the 4. We also want to further darken the background to make those micro-details pop. The current prototype has yet to manifest what we wanted in full ; will have to ponder and spend some time tweaking refinements.
> 
> ...



That’s an excellent idea Eric, despite being logistically challenging, I would personally enjoy the opportunity to get an early listen of the projects and contribute in anyway - especially with many Head-Fiers with different sources, IEMs and Eletech cable collections.


----------



## jlemaster1957

Eric Chong said:


> It would really depends on personal preference, I reckon.
> 
> Ideally, with the Project 8 - Socrates, we're pursuing an extra nice timbre with a natural sounding midrange texture while retaining it's technical traits of the 4. We also want to further darken the background to make those micro-details pop. The current prototype has yet to manifest what we wanted in full ; will have to ponder and spend some time tweaking refinements.
> 
> ...


Sounds a great idea, the tour. If the idea is for the reviewers to share their detailed impressions on Head-Fi, it seems that The ideal reviewer will have a range of other cables at least including the Socrates (since it seems that will be the main comparison internally) as well as TOTL IEMs to pair with the samples.


----------



## Sifo

Plenty of cable nuts in Toronto who would be happy to give you feedback haha


----------



## riverground

Sifo said:


> Plenty of cable nuts in Toronto who would be happy to give you feedback haha


@KuroKitsu  and I are part of said nuts 😂


----------



## bigbeans

riverground said:


> @KuroKitsu  and I are part of said nuts 😂


what about DEEZ nuts 🥴


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> It would really depends on personal preference, I reckon.
> 
> Ideally, with the Project 8 - Socrates, we're pursuing an extra nice timbre with a natural sounding midrange texture while retaining it's technical traits of the 4. We also want to further darken the background to make those micro-details pop. The current prototype has yet to manifest what we wanted in full ; will have to ponder and spend some time tweaking refinements.
> 
> ...


Love this post! Of all the many cables I have bought, Eletech gives me the best and most satisfying experience each time 😍 hashtag  Eletech family (one of those rare instances where I willingly say hashtag lol)


----------



## Deezel177

bigbeans said:


> what about DEEZ nuts 🥴


Mine?


----------



## Kiats

Auricon said:


> I’m not for compromising, gotta have both Project “L” and P8 Socrates 🤭


Having heard both prototypes, I agree.  Take no prisoners!


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> It would really depends on personal preference, I reckon.
> 
> Ideally, with the Project 8 - Socrates, we're pursuing an extra nice timbre with a natural sounding midrange texture while retaining it's technical traits of the 4. We also want to further darken the background to make those micro-details pop. The current prototype has yet to manifest what we wanted in full ; will have to ponder and spend some time tweaking refinements.



You can imagine my amazement when @Eric Chong said this to me after I gave my feedback. But such is his dedication to the pursuit of perfection...


----------



## Eric Chong

Auricon said:


> with many Head-Fiers with different sources, IEMs and Eletech cable collections.


Indeed! That's what I thought and what some of our friends reminded me of. "Singapore" as a sample size would be too small to make a huge decision from and besides, the western hemisphere may have another completely different ideas for a complete profile "Copper". 

It's indeed ideal for us to hold another one via the Head-Fi platform.



jlemaster1957 said:


> If the idea is for the reviewers to share their detailed impressions on Head-Fi


Not so much as share detailed impressions but some footnotes (likes & dislikes ; Pairing  as well as critique with us. In fact, during this phase of R&D what we really want to hear is the suboptimal things and 'what could be improved' and the aspects which put you off. 



Deezel177 said:


> Mine?


My first thoughts as well LOL!



Kiats said:


> You can imagine my amazement when @Eric Chong said this to me after I gave my feedback. But such is his dedication to the pursuit of perfection...



Heheh, it's a case of "We'd like to make things that we personally would purchase".


----------



## Jayden

Kiats said:


> Having heard both prototypes, I agree.  Take no prisoners!


Poisonous! Im kind of half glad that I didn't make it to canjam to try the prototypes. Can't stop thinking about it otherwise. Needs to save up some money to fund my Eletech addiction too...

That said, @Eric Chong would the Head-Fi tour / feedback on the prototypes encompass SG as well or just overseas?



Eric Chong said:


> Heheh, it's a case of "We'd like to make things that we personally would purchase".



I love this ethos btw


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh, it's a case of "We'd like to make things that we personally would purchase".


This this this


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> I love this ethos btw


The best

So bummed that Socrates is currently out of stock pending further developments. Tried to put my order in to no avail..


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> That said, @Eric Chong would the Head-Fi tour / feedback on the prototypes encompass SG as well or just overseas?


Currently looking at planning for a Head-Fi feedback tour perhaps select a few participants ;  but you can pop by our office anytime 



Craftsman1511 said:


> The best
> 
> So bummed that Socrates is currently out of stock pending further developments. Tried to put my order in to no avail..


Yes, we'll be clearing the backlog before taking in any more new orders for Socrates


----------



## Craftsman1511

Oh you devious you .. @Eric Chong  I just placed an order for the Iliad while waiting for the Socrates to become available. Will you let us know when it becomes available?


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Oh you devious you .. @Eric Chong  I just placed an order for the Iliad while waiting for the Socrates to become available. Will you let us know when it becomes available?



Hope you like the Iliad  Yes, will inform via mailer once the Socrates is back online.


Quick question guys :

Would you guys be comfortable shipping courier by yourselves to each other if we bring the "Alpha,Beta,Gamma" tour to headfi? Most likely we will be doing a round of feedback tour via Head-Fi while we continue to work on it.

Meanwhile we're currently in the midst of purchasing enough leather to make another Luxe. Will keep you guys updated. Hopefully to have it out by mid-end May.


----------



## riverground

Eric Chong said:


> Quick question guys :
> 
> Would you guys be comfortable shipping courier by yourselves to each other if we bring the "Alpha,Beta,Gamma" tour to headfi? Most likely we will be doing a round of feedback tour via Head-Fi while we continue to work on it.


That's actually what we've been doing for the Tours to work. @Rockwell75 is actually hosting the Canadian Tours for Vision Ears and FiR Audio. Maybe he's interested in handling this for the Canadians as well.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Hope you like the Iliad  Yes, will inform via mailer once the Socrates is back online.
> 
> 
> Quick question guys :
> ...


Have people sign a commitment to next day shipping regardless of costs. Just take my word for it


----------



## mico1964

Eric Chong said:


> Would you guys be comfortable shipping courier by yourselves to each other if we bring the "Alpha,Beta,Gamma" tour to headfi? Most likely we will be doing a round of feedback tour via Head-Fi while we continue to work on it.



Certainly yes, should the tour also include the European Community.


----------



## Andricop

Eric Chong said:


> Would you guys be comfortable shipping courier by yourselves to each other if we bring the "Alpha,Beta,Gamma" tour to headfi? Most likely we will be doing a round of feedback tour via Head-Fi while we continue to work on it.


Sure, that's how tours are also done in the French community


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Apr 12, 2022)

mvvRAZ said:


> Have people sign a commitment to next day shipping regardless of costs. Just take my word for it


Absolutely … sounds very reasonable. Would feel honoured to participate.


----------



## mvvRAZ

jlemaster1957 said:


> Absolutely … sounds very reasonable. Would feel honoured to participate.


I've been riling up Eric all morning trying to make it happen, maybe we can peer pressure him into doing it


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> I've been riling up Eric all morning trying to make it happen, maybe we can peer pressure him into doing it


Pondering pondering….


----------



## arijitroy2

Eric Chong said:


> Pondering pondering….


💡*clicks ignore on @mvvRAZ , problem solved*


----------



## Blanchot

Does the Aeneid come with the fancy chin slider as standard or was it just the first units?


----------



## mvvRAZ

arijitroy2 said:


> 💡*clicks ignore on @mvvRAZ , problem solved*


I have him on Facebook, Instagram, WhatsApp, Telegram and regular email... he's going to have to do a lot of ignoring honestly, and I'm the type of toxic that will apply for a job at Eletech if he manages to block me on all platforms


----------



## Eric Chong

arijitroy2 said:


> 💡*clicks ignore on @mvvRAZ , problem solved*


Hahahaha wouldnt do that to Fam



Blanchot said:


> Does the Aeneid come with the fancy chin slider as standard or was it just the first units?


It comes with the Pentaconn X Eletech slider as a standard


----------



## xenithon

Hey all. I’m looking for a set of 4.4mm interconnects to connect my R8 to C9. Has anyone tried and/or compared the three options in the ProAdapt range?

The stock C9 IC is decent though feel it could be a weak point. I got to try the iFi but found it quite bright. Not many other options in the market but did come across the ProAdapt. 

Socrates piqued my interest as I’ve read it is a well bodied, slightly warmer sound (which I prefer over clinical and forward). Iliad description sounds great though at quite a hefty price tag 🙃


----------



## Rockwell75

Eric Chong said:


> Hope you like the Iliad  Yes, will inform via mailer once the Socrates is back online.
> 
> 
> Quick question guys :
> ...





riverground said:


> That's actually what we've been doing for the Tours to work. @Rockwell75 is actually hosting the Canadian Tours for Vision Ears and FiR Audio. Maybe he's interested in handling this for the Canadians as well.



I would love to be a part of that if it was at all feasible.


----------



## Jayden

xenithon said:


> Hey all. I’m looking for a set of 4.4mm interconnects to connect my R8 to C9. Has anyone tried and/or compared the three options in the ProAdapt range?
> 
> The stock C9 IC is decent though feel it could be a weak point. I got to try the iFi but found it quite bright. Not many other options in the market but did come across the ProAdapt.
> 
> Socrates piqued my interest as I’ve read it is a well bodied, slightly warmer sound (which I prefer over clinical and forward). Iliad description sounds great though at quite a hefty price tag 🙃


I owned the Socrates and Iliad IC previously myself for the C9 before I sold the amp set off. I find that with Socrates, mid range is thicker and more detailed compared to the stock one. Iliad gives a bigger soundstage and headroom essentially but did not seems to do anything for the 3 frequencies. Im recalling from memory, so forgive me if I deviate a little. Never tried the Plato, have never been a silver man.

Perhaps @Kiats can answer better, he should have all 3 hahaha!


----------



## SBranson (Apr 13, 2022)

I had the Plato.  The Plato isn’t like other silver cables in my experience.  Detailed but still smooth.  All the benefits and none of the drawbacks.  Amazing cable if you want clear neutrality.
As someone else said, I paraphrase, the Plato makes what is there more of what it is.  It doesn’t colour the sound, it reveals that which it’s connected to better.


----------



## Kiats

SBranson said:


> I had the Plato.  The Plato isn’t like other silver cables in my experience.  Detailed but still smooth.  All the benefits and none of the drawbacks.  Amazing cable if you want clear neutrality.
> As someone else said, I paraphrase, the Plato makes what is there more of what it is.  It doesn’t colour the sound, it reveals that which it’s connected to better.



Agree with your assessment. I was going to suggest to @xenithon that if you want uncoloured transmission but more details, then the Plato is the way to go.


----------



## Blanchot

Eric Chong said:


> It comes with the Pentaconn X Eletech slider as a standard


I couldn't find it. Is there some sort of hidden compartment in the Aeneid box?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Blanchot said:


> I couldn't find it. Is there some sort of hidden compartment in the Aeneid box?


I think it comes in the inner pocket of the Aeneid carry case


----------



## justsomesonyfan

@Eric Chong wondering, have you ever experimented with a carbon fibre core in iem cables?


----------



## Eric Chong

Blanchot said:


> I couldn't find it. Is there some sort of hidden compartment in the Aeneid box?


Yes it's kept in the Purple Companion Case. Did you manage to find it? If not, send me a PM  



justsomesonyfan said:


> @Eric Chong wondering, have you ever experimented with a carbon fibre core in iem cables?


For core stabilising purposes? No i haven't, the current one that i've been toying with (and released in the Inferno) is the fibre ceramics but implemented as a shielding. 

But for core stabilizing, i find that Kevlar works well due to it's much lower density compared to CF but yet having comparable tensile strength.


----------



## xenithon

Jayden said:


> I owned the Socrates and Iliad IC previously myself for the C9 before I sold the amp set off. I find that with Socrates, mid range is thicker and more detailed compared to the stock one. Iliad gives a bigger soundstage and headroom essentially but did not seems to do anything for the 3 frequencies. Im recalling from memory, so forgive me if I deviate a little. Never tried the Plato, have never been a silver man.
> 
> Perhaps @Kiats can answer better, he should have all 3 hahaha!


Thanks so much - very helpful! One question on the mid thickness….did this impact clarity / layering in any way, and did it end up boosting mid bass thickness too?


----------



## Jayden

xenithon said:


> Thanks so much - very helpful! One question on the mid thickness….did this impact clarity / layering in any way, and did it end up boosting mid bass thickness too?


No, not that i recall. The Socrates on the C9 gave a really well layered mids. Its definitely fully sounding and i dont think it did much for the bass


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

SBranson said:


> I had the Plato.  The Plato isn’t like other silver cables in my experience.  Detailed but still smooth.  All the benefits and none of the drawbacks.  Amazing cable if you want clear neutrality.
> As someone else said, I paraphrase, the Plato makes what is there more of what it is.  It doesn’t colour the sound, it reveals that which it’s connected to better.



Couldn't have said it better myself. I have the Plato, and when I cable roll it with other IEMs it's like a breath of fresh air. 

That said, that neutrality you mentioned is something a prospective buyer has to be intentional with.


----------



## Eric Chong

Sebastien Chiu said:


> that neutrality you mentioned is something a prospective buyer has to be intentional with.



Yes indeed, it's a pretty specific kind of organic neutral sound signature that doesn't do much on coloration. It'll not do good for people looking to inject some coloration and specifics traits into their rig. 
.
.
.
Meanwhile, please look out on the thread guys. Will have an exciting announcement coming up. Probably today if i can get the specifics tied down ; Otherwise latest by tomorrow!


----------



## NYanakiev

Eric Chong said:


> Yes it's kept in the Purple Companion Case. Did you manage to find it? If not, send me a PM
> 
> 
> For core stabilising purposes? No i haven't, the current one that i've been toying with (and released in the Inferno) is the fibre ceramics but implemented as a shielding.
> ...


Speaking of which, that's the best case I have had bar none. It just exudes luxury.


----------



## Eric Chong

NYanakiev said:


> Speaking of which, that's the best case I have had bar none. It just exudes luxury.


Wait till you see the next one we have in development. Managed to sourced a premium leather that's processed by hand and we made some small edits to the regular companion case's blueprint.

Will likely come shipped with Project "L"


----------



## Eric Chong (Apr 14, 2022)

I blame /* thank* @mvvRAZ & @warrenpchi for recommending me to do this 

Special thanks to Warren for the guidance on how to properly organize a HeadFi Tour~!!

Eletech is bringing the same campaign we had for Canjam Singapore over to the Head-Fi community! A chance to join us in our prototyping journey for Eletech's next TOTL project~!!






*Tour Details :*

_Key Notes : _
_- "Alpha , Beta , Gamma" prototypes are only available in (_*2 Pin / 4.4mm*)_ configuration.
- Please send in your applications no later than *22nd April 2022*
- We currently only have 1 set of the prototypes so the tour will not be simultaneously ran in parallels._
_- A very special and exclusive *gift* will be given to all the successful applicants to the tour (TBA)
-This Tour* will not be* available for local Singapore residents to sign up. Local enthusiast can just simply drop by our office without the need of a tour _

// Each successful applicant will get to audition the prototypes for 4 days. Impressions posting on the thread is not necessary (unless you so wish) but do pass us critiques and feedbacks to help further our R&D of this project.

// We'll can only accept* up to* 8 participants for this tour due to time constraint on the R&D process.
_Sincerest apologies that I couldn't include all the Eletech Fam into this as we're looking at a super tight schedule. If you miss this round of Tour we promise to include you in priority the next time we have something similar_

// Context & more information of the materials canvas ("Alpha","Beta","Gamma") will be provided with the successful applicants ;

// Successful applicants will have to arrange minimum of "*Two days courier shipping*" to the next person in line ;

_*Signing up :*_

Please let us know the following information when you register your interest :

1) What's your reference / go-to IEM(s)
2) What's your reference DAP / source(s)
3) What's your reference Cable(s)
4) Do you own any Eletech cables? Which one(s)
5) Country of Residence
6) If you have "WhatsApp" and would you be comfortable with us arranging the tour within a WhatsApp group? // Not compulsory, but it helps ease the processes.


Meanwhile, our office has had a positive COVID case so we'll be closing the office for a couple of days. I may be slower to respond on Head-Fi but I'll definitely track back to this on next Monday/Tuesday.

If I've missed out anything or if you guys have any specific questions that's not attended to above, feel free to send me a text/ pm / email /WhatsApp/messenger ; you guys know how to reach me


----------



## SeeSax

Ummmmmm me please! 


1) What's your reference / go-to IEM(s)

Currently Noble Viking, Mason Red Halo and Aroma Jewel.

2) What's your reference DAP / source(s)

Cayin N8ii and Ifi iDSD Signature.

3) What's your reference Cable(s)

ET Aeneid and EA Centurion.

4) Do you own any Eletech cables? Which one(s)

Aeneid, Iliad and Plato (formerly).

5) Country of Residence

USA

6) If you have "WhatsApp" and would be comfortable with us arranging the tour within a WhatsApp group // Not compulsory, but it helps ease the processes.

Yep! Will share privately. 

-Collin-


----------



## aaf evo

Eric Chong said:


> I blame /* thank* @mvvRAZ & @warrenpchi for recommending me to do this
> 
> Special thanks to Warren for the guidance on how to properly organize a HeadFi Tour~!!
> 
> ...



1) Aroma Jewel / FiR XE6
2) cayin n8ii
3) all stock + PW FT on Jewel
4) nope!
5) USA
6) yes I do and that is fine


----------



## Beh0lder

1) U12t; IE900; Aurum custom; Andromeda 2020; HERO FE; VxV; FIBAE 3; Timeless; Titan 6; Legacy 3; IT01X; Mele; BL-03
2) Sources: DX312, DX90, R2 x S2 Amps*:* Gryphon, xCan; UP5
3) Trisilver, EVO1, Hulk, No10 x8, Fortitude, Chifi cables
4) The Frotitude
5) Poland
6) Yes


----------



## Auricon (Apr 14, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> I blame /* thank* @mvvRAZ & @warrenpchi for recommending me to do this
> 
> Special thanks to Warren for the guidance on how to properly organize a HeadFi Tour~!!
> 
> ...


Thanks @Eric Chong et all for providing the opportunity and organizing the tour:

Registering my interest :

*1) What's your reference / go-to IEM(s)*
VE EXT, Fir Xe6, EE EVO, UM Indigo

*2) What's your reference DAP / source(s)*
Cayin N8ii, iBasso 3MAX SS, DX312 + C9, Fiio M17

*3) What's your reference Cable(s)*
Eletech P8 Plato x Socrates, Aeneid, PWA FT

*4) Do you own any Eletech cables? Which one(s)*
All except Tyrian *shakes fists*, Fortitudes and standard Plato

*5) Country of Residence*
USA

*6) If you have "WhatsApp"*
Definitely


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> I blame /* thank* @mvvRAZ & @warrenpchi for recommending me to do this
> 
> Special thanks to Warren for the guidance on how to properly organize a HeadFi Tour~!!
> 
> ...


Thank you for this wonderful initiative. Hope you and team remain well! Take good care 🍵


----------



## metaljem77

SeeSax said:


> Ummmmmm me please!
> 
> 
> 1) What's your reference / go-to IEM(s)
> ...


Wow, you own the Viking IEM! Ultra cool design


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Hope you and team remain well!


Hoping it's contained! But yeah it's mild for the team member who contracted. All good


----------



## Damz87 (Apr 14, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> I blame /* thank* @mvvRAZ & @warrenpchi for recommending me to do this
> 
> Special thanks to Warren for the guidance on how to properly organize a HeadFi Tour~!!
> 
> ...


I’d love to be a part of this @Eric Chong ! Here’s my application:

1) *What's your reference / go-to IEM(s) *(listing only the 2-pin options) Aroma Audio Jewel, FiR XE6, EE Legend EVO, 64 Audio Fourte Noir & U12t, UM MEST Indigo & MEXT, VE Phonix & EXT.
2) *What's your reference DAP / source(s)* Cayin N8ii, iBasso DX300 Max, Shanling M9, FiiO M17, A&K SP2000, Sony DMP-Z1 & WM1ZM2
3)* What's your reference Cable(s)* Eletech Aeneid, PW Orpheus, EA Centurion & Code 51
4) *Do you own any Eletech cables? Which one(s) *Aeneid. Previously owned Iliad & Plato
5) *Country of Residence *Australia
6)* If you have "WhatsApp" and would you be comfortable with us arranging the tour within a WhatsApp group? *Yes, happy to be part of WhatsApp group


----------



## mico1964 (Apr 14, 2022)

1) Oriolus Traillii, FIR Audio XE6, Empire Ears Odin
2) iBasso DX300 MAX, Cayin N8ii
3) Eletech Aeneid
4) Tyrian, Socrates, Plato, Aeneid, Project 8 - Plato X Socrates
5) Italy
6) Yes!


----------



## Wyville

SeeSax said:


> Ummmmmm me please!
> 
> 
> 1) What's your reference / go-to IEM(s)
> ...


Collin, you forgot to add the disclaimer. I'll help:

**Disclaimer** _Between the time you start and finish reading this post, I will have rotated my IEMs three times with other highly exclusive TOTL offerings I was curious about. Probably rotated my source as well. And let's just say the cables seem to defy everything Einstein ever claimed about nothing going faster than the speed of light._ **​​😁😂


----------



## bigbeans (Apr 14, 2022)

This sounds super exciting! Would love to be a part of it 

1) *What's your reference / go-to IEM(s)* Aroma Audio Jewel, UM Fusang, Elysian X
2) *What's your reference DAP / source(s)* iBasso DX300, Luxury Precision P6Pro Obsidian, Sony DMP Z1
3)* What's your reference Cable(s)* Eletech Aeneid, Ultra Exclusive Tyrian (Unobtanium Edition) @Eric Chong, UM Purple Charm
4) *Do you own any Eletech cables? Which one(s) *Aeneid and @SBranson's Plato Interconnect. Previously owned Iliad, Socrates, Iliad IC 6W
5) *Country of Residence *Flavortown 🇺🇸
6)* If you have "WhatsApp" and would you be comfortable with us arranging the tour within a WhatsApp group? *Yes, happy to be part of WhatsApp group


----------



## asifur

1) What's your reference / go-to IEM(s)
Vision Ears EXT, Unique Melody MEST MKII, Audeze Euclid, DUNU ZEN PRO, Cayin Fantasy, Campfire Audio Dorado 2020
2) What's your reference DAP / source(s)
Cayin N8ii, Cayin N6ii with R01, E02, T01, Shanling M3X
3) What's your reference Cable(s)
CEMA ACOUSTI Tianwaitian, Rosefinch, Palace, Pipa, etc... 
4) Do you own any Eletech cables? Which one(s)
Not yet
5) Country of Residence
Bangladesh
6) If you have "WhatsApp" and would you be comfortable with us arranging the tour within a WhatsApp group? // Not compulsory, but it helps ease the processes.
Yes. Comfortable with Whatsapp


Eric Chong said:


> I blame /* thank* @mvvRAZ & @warrenpchi for recommending me to do this
> 
> Special thanks to Warren for the guidance on how to properly organize a HeadFi Tour~!!
> 
> ...


----------



## warrenpchi

Crazy, the entire future of this product depends on y'all!    My absolute reference, Westone's ES80, is MMCX, so I'm out of this one.  Best of luck to y'all!


----------



## Doug2507

1) Aroma Jewel / UM MEST Indigo / UM Mason Red Halo FE
2) Cayin N8ii
3) All PWA (Orpheus / Attila / UM3)
4) No
5) UK
6) Yes and yes


----------



## NYanakiev

Nice!!!!

please! 


1) What's your reference / go-to IEM(s)

Currently Obravo Ra 21 C-Cu 

2) What's your reference DAP / source(s) Chord DAVE, Lotoo Paw 6k 

3) What's your reference Cable(s)

ET Aeneid

4) Do you own any Eletech cables? Which one(s)

ET Aeneid, (used to own Iliad and Plato)

5) Country of Residence

UK

6) If you have "WhatsApp" and would be comfortable with us arranging the tour within a WhatsApp group // Not compulsory, but it helps ease the processes.

Yep! Absolutely 

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Tokpakorlo

Absolutely! Would love to be a part of this tour 

1) What's your reference / go-to IEM(s) 
*Aroma Jewel and 64 Audio A18t*

2) What's your reference DAP / source(s)
*Cayin N8ii + Cayin C9*

3) What's your reference Cable(s)
*PW Orpheus + PW First Times + PW 1950s *

4) Do you own any Eletech cables? Which one(s)
*Owned Iliad*

5) Country of Residence
*Prague Czech Republic*

6) If you have "WhatsApp" and would you be comfortable with us arranging the tour within a WhatsApp group? // Not compulsory, but it helps ease the processes.
*YES*


----------



## Sifo

1) EE Zeus XIV custom, EE Valkyrie mk1, access to others
2) A&K SR25, access to others
3) Cardas Clear Light, EA Eros 2, Socrates
4) Socrates
5) Canada
6) Yeah just let me know! 

Additionally if you send to me I can make sure @KuroKitsu and @riverground get to try them too if they wanted to.


----------



## pkcpga

1) *What's your reference / go-to IEM(s) *(listing only the 2-pin options) Aroma Audio Jewel, Empire Ears Odin, Empire Ears Legend EVO, 64 Audio A12t, UM Mest II
2) *What's your reference DAP / source(s)* Cayin N8ii, A&K sp2000, Fiio m15, chord Dave 
3)* What's your reference Cable(s)* PW Audio First Times
4) *Do you own any Eletech cables? Which one(s)  not yet*
5) *Country of Residence   USA*
6)* If you have "WhatsApp" and would you be comfortable with us arranging the tour within a WhatsApp group? *Yes, happy to be part of WhatsApp group


----------



## mvvRAZ

Initial plan was for a 5 man tour... at this rate we'll have 5 pages of sign ups lol


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

1) Empire Ears Odin, MMR Thummim, UM MEST MK II, FiR VxV, (also happy to test with the rest of the IEMs in my description
2) iFi's entire line-up!
3) Eletech Plato, Hapa Audio Knot IEM, and Ares Audio Sekai
4) Plato, Prudence, Fortitude
5) Country of Residence
6) Yep!


----------



## jwbrent

Just ordered a custom Fortitude with A2DC connectors for my recently purchased Audio Technica ATH-W900 which I’m using for listening when lying down. These headphones have recessed connectors, so I hope Eletech can find a pair of A2DCs that are 9mm long and 6mm wide so they fit. Ever since I got the Balmung cable, I’m really impressed with the build quality and sound of Eletech. One day, I’ll reach for the top end model so I can experience what their best model offers (I’m aware the Aeneid is in short supply and no more will be made, but I hope that is only temporary).


----------



## audionewbi

1) What's your reference / go-to IEM(s)

For cable test LP6 Gold and Simphonio VR1 (extremely cable sensitive).
2) What's your reference DAP / source(s)

HUGO, LP6 Gold, P6, WM1A, other custom built sources not known on head-fi
3) What's your reference Cable(s)

Dita audio Truth cable
4) Do you own any Eletech cables? Which one(s)

No
5) Country of Residence

Australia
6) If you have "WhatsApp" and would you be comfortable with us arranging the tour within a WhatsApp group? // Not compulsory, but it helps ease the processes.

Yes, I do have whatsapp.


----------



## SeeSax

Wyville said:


> Collin, you forgot to add the disclaimer. I'll help:
> 
> **Disclaimer** _Between the time you start and finish reading this post, I will have rotated my IEMs three times with other highly exclusive TOTL offerings I was curious about. Probably rotated my source as well. And let's just say the cables seem to defy everything Einstein ever claimed about nothing going faster than the speed of light._ **​​😁😂


It’s true, my post is already outdated! Cheers Erik!


----------



## Kiats

Gorgeous combination: FitEar EST paired with the Aeneid off the Sony 1ZM2. Bliss!


----------



## riverground

1)What's your reference / go-to IEM(s)
*Empire Ears Phantom LE, Empire Ears ESR MKII*

2) What's your reference DAP / source(s)
*Sony WM1A, A&K SP2000SS*

3) What's your reference Cable(s)
*Eletech Iliad, Effect Audio Janus B*

4) Do you own any Eletech cables? Which one(s)
*Plato, Iliad*

5) Country of Residence
*Canada*

6) If you have "WhatsApp" and would you be comfortable with us arranging the tour within a WhatsApp group? // Not compulsory, but it helps ease the processes.
*Yes I do. *


----------



## Kiats

Giving the 1AM2 a run out with the FitEar EST and Aeneid.


----------



## Eric Chong

jwbrent said:


> Just ordered a custom Fortitude with A2DC connectors for my recently purchased Audio Technica ATH-W900 which I’m using for listening when lying down. These headphones have recessed connectors, so I hope Eletech can find a pair of A2DCs that are 9mm long and 6mm wide so they fit. Ever since I got the Balmung cable, I’m really impressed with the build quality and sound of Eletech. One day, I’ll reach for the top end model so I can experience what their best model offers (I’m aware the Aeneid is in short supply and no more will be made, but I hope that is only temporary).


Thank you! The Bloom audio guys has reached out to us on this. We should be able to work with that. We have a A2DC connector that is elongated to fit recessed socket. 



Kiats said:


> Gorgeous combination: FitEar EST paired with the Aeneid off the Sony 1ZM2. Bliss!


Oof! Tempting. Bigbeans has been telling me to get one too


----------



## Mibuzo

Thank you!

1) What's your reference / go-to IEM(s)
Mason FS

2) What's your reference DAP / source(s)
Shanling M8

3) What's your reference Cable(s)
Eletech Aeneid

4) Do you own any Eletech cables? Which one(s)
Aeneid

5) Country of Residence
USA

6) If you have "WhatsApp" and would you be comfortable with us arranging the tour within a WhatsApp group? // Not compulsory, but it helps ease the processes.
Yes


----------



## solstice15

So this is where the Jewel owners convention was? Cable rolling novice checking in:

1)What's your reference / go-to IEM(s)
Aroma Jewel, EE Legend X 

2) What's your reference DAP / source(s)
DX300, M9 (soon)

3) What's your reference Cable(s)
Stormbreaker (1960's 2 wire), Khanyayo/doctorjuggles (1 SPC, other silver/copper mix)

4) Do you own any Eletech cables?
No

5) Country of Residence
US

6) If you have "WhatsApp" and would you be comfortable with us arranging the tour within a WhatsApp group? // Not compulsory, but it helps ease the processes.
Yes


----------



## jwbrent

Eric Chong said:


> Thank you! The Bloom audio guys has reached out to us on this. We should be able to work with that. We have a A2DC connector that is elongated to fit recessed socket.



Great! Thank you for the good news.


----------



## Kiats

Taking the Plato 8 out for a spin with the FitEar MH335DWSR and the Sony 1AM2.


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Apr 15, 2022)

1) What's your reference / go-to IEM(s)
EE LX, Thieaudio Monarch MkII, UM 3DT, Final Audio A4000, IKKO OH-10

2) What's your reference DAP / source(s)
Hiby R8, also have Cayin C9 and RU- 6- also have IFI micro IDSD whoch I use to stream Room via a Sonore Micro Rendu and an IFI Zen stack at my office. Various Douk audio tube pre-amps sandwiched in between DAC and Amp which I can but don’t always use.

3) What's your reference Cable(s)
I hope to have Socrates soon! Now have DUNU Hulk Pro and Effect Audio Ares 2. I have access to an EA Horus but don’t own that (yet).

4) Do you own any Eletech cables? Which one(s)
Socrates (when it comes, I have paid for it anyways)

5) Country of Residence
USA

6) If you have "WhatsApp" and would be comfortable with us arranging the tour within a WhatsApp group // Not compulsory, but it helps ease the processes

Happy to use that and comfortable to do so, I don’t use it now but will install of selected, not a problem- typically use Yammer and all sorts of similar apps


----------



## Kiats

One of the few copper cables that give so much in terms of organic signature while not sounding congested or veiled: the Eletech Fortitude 8. Paired with the FitEar MH334SR. And of course the incomparable 阿兰 off the gorgeous Sony 1ZM2. It doesn’t get much better than this… 🤗


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> One of the few copper cables that give so much in terms of organic signature while not sounding congested or veiled: the Eletech Fortitude 8. Paired with the FitEar MH334SR. And of course the incomparable 阿兰 off the gorgeous Sony 1ZM2. It doesn’t get much better than this… 🤗



Which is why the Fortitude 8 gets snatched up pretty fast during Project 8 periods. It offers a high value preposition has a really high price : performance ratio.

Which makes it really tough for us to design a Gen.2 for Fortitude.


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Which is why the Fortitude 8 gets snatched up pretty fast during Project 8 periods. It offers a high value preposition has a really high price : performance ratio.
> 
> Which makes it really tough for us to design a Gen.2 for Fortitude.


That be true. But we have faith @Eric Chong . Already everyone is excited about the Socrates 8. And from what I have heard from my demo, it will be even more hot in terms of demand!


----------



## jlemaster1957

Kiats said:


> That be true. But we have faith @Eric Chong . Already everyone is excited about the Socrates 8. And from what I have heard from my demo, it will be even more hot in terms of demand!


Finger on the pre-order button! 🤪


----------



## Kiats

Gotta love how the Plato 8 glows even in low light. Getting some Easter morning listening on the FitEar Air2 off the Sony 1ZM2.


----------



## Eric Chong

jlemaster1957 said:


> Finger on the pre-order button! 🤪


Heheheh it'll take a fair amount of time before any button is up!  Huge project and challenge with the Project "L" that'll take up all our R&D resources and time for the moment. 

Will begin looking into the Project 8 after the "L" is finalized. Not to mention that in between we may look at the Luxe CC line 



Kiats said:


> Gotta love how the Plato 8 glows even in low light. Getting some Easter morning listening on the FitEar Air2 off the Sony 1ZM2.



The Plato 8 is definitely one of my favs. Now pondering on how to reflect and improve upon this kind of signature when we bring it across to the Dante series


----------



## Kiats

Glorious combination: the Eletech PlatoXSocrates 8, FitEar Titan and Sony 1AM2. Not just aesthetically but also in terms of musical synergy.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Glorious combination: the Eletech PlatoXSocrates 8, FitEar Titan and Sony 1AM2. Not just aesthetically but also in terms of musical synergy.


Just noticed. 

Bring it along the next time we meet. I'll refresh the braid for you  It'll go back to looking like new in 10 secs


----------



## Jayden

I've actually just exited isolation and have recovered ! 

@Eric Chong can I arrange to head down to your office to check out the prototypes that you've been working on? Im especially excited to hear the Socrates 8 prototype that @Kiats have mentioned


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> I've actually just exited isolation and have recovered !
> 
> @Eric Chong can I arrange to head down to your office to check out the prototypes that you've been working on? Im especially excited to hear the Socrates 8 prototype that @Kiats have mentioned


Congrats on being out of isolation! 

Yes for sure  Early week is no good for us. How about we arrange for a mid-week / end week? Send me a pm, i'll pass you my cell phone contact for easier liaison.



Eric Chong said:


> I blame /* thank* @mvvRAZ & @warrenpchi for recommending me to do this
> 
> Special thanks to Warren for the guidance on how to properly organize a HeadFi Tour~!!
> 
> ...


We'll be tabulating this early and release the name list in the next 2 days  Psyched! Thank you all for signing up!


----------



## Neil91

Pulled the trigger for the Inferno, from the pics in the forum definitely looks sweeet!


----------



## Craftsman1511

I'm eagerly waiting for the 2 Infernos that I ordered as well. Pretty excited to have it in my hands, the photos do look nice, good heft, and nice aesthetics to my headphones desktop set up. 

I'm also slowly picking up the IEMs due to travels and all. Just picked up a used Fusang and with a Aroma Jewel on the way. What cables do you guys recommend to pair with those? I have an Iliad on the way and also procrastinating on the Plato & Aeneid. Will they be good pairings?


----------



## Jayden

Craftsman1511 said:


> I'm eagerly waiting for the 2 Infernos that I ordered as well. Pretty excited to have it in my hands, the photos do look nice, good heft, and nice aesthetics to my headphones desktop set up.
> 
> I'm also slowly picking up the IEMs due to travels and all. Just picked up a used Fusang and with a Aroma Jewel on the way. What cables do you guys recommend to pair with those? I have an Iliad on the way and also procrastinating on the Plato & Aeneid. Will they be good pairings?


Im looking forward to the Inferno as well, hoping it'll add a much needed weight and lushness to the HD800s, without sacrificing the air etc. 

Conversely, Im in the midst of adding and building my desktop rig, perhaps we can exchange some ideas! I'll send you a pm for your advice

For Fusang, I have the Aeneid and it's a incredible magical pairing. Silky smooth sound signature with lots of crisp sparkle (not the sibilant kind) up top. Midrange were very buttery but not in the warm lush kind. Details pops up at you at every possible point while being very organic and natural, effortless sounding. The iliad may not go too well with the Fusang unfortunately. Brought in too much dynamics that spoilt the character of Fusang. 

I don't own the Aroma but i heard it's highly neutral. It's very preferential on what route you want to take it down. Maybe try the Socrates? Actually the Project 8 would be a fine choice but i dont think @Eric Chong has it available now.


----------



## Eric Chong

Neil91 said:


> Pulled the trigger for the Inferno, from the pics in the forum definitely looks sweeet!


Thank you for considering us in your HP upgrade route!  Hope you'll like it 



Craftsman1511 said:


> I'm eagerly waiting for the 2 Infernos that I ordered as well. Pretty excited to have it in my hands, the photos do look nice, good heft, and nice aesthetics to my headphones desktop set up.
> 
> I'm also slowly picking up the IEMs due to travels and all. Just picked up a used Fusang and with a Aroma Jewel on the way. What cables do you guys recommend to pair with those? I have an Iliad on the way and also procrastinating on the Plato & Aeneid. Will they be good pairings?


I would actually do Aeneid on Jewel and Plato on Fusang.
.
.
.

Meanwhile the results for the tour has been tabulated! Thank you all for participating in the tour! Unfortunately we couldn't include more of you guys as we're under quite a tight timeline. I promise to give y'all priority if we run another in the future 

*Tour Participants*
1) @bigbeans 
2) @SeeSax 
3) @Auricon 
4) @Mibuzo 
5) @Damz87 
6) @mico1964 
7) @mvvRAZ 
8) @Tokpakorlo 

Major thanks to you guys for joining our R&D for Project "L"~!! Please pm me your WhatsApp contact and I'll get a group set up and get the ball rolling


----------



## Eric Chong

@Craftsman1511 

Sorry edit on the recc, you can also go a safer route and go for 1 Plato shared amongst both IEMs. Cant go wrong


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Eric Chong said:


> Thank you for considering us in your HP upgrade route!  Hope you'll like it
> 
> 
> I would actually do Aeneid on Jewel and Plato on Fusang.
> ...



Congrats to those who got selected for this what I'm sure will be a wonderful experience!


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> *Tour Participants*
> 1) @bigbeans
> 2) @SeeSax
> 3) @Auricon
> ...



So glad that Eletech is doing this for the Head-Fi community. Im actually the unofficial #9 to the list where i'll get to listen in at their place once you guys have it sent back. Please do share some impressions when Eric get to shipping them out, we'll be eagerly waiting for the read


----------



## Sifo

Have fun guys  can't wait to read impressions


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> Im looking forward to the Inferno as well, hoping it'll add a much needed weight and lushness to the HD800s, without sacrificing the air etc.
> 
> Conversely, Im in the midst of adding and building my desktop rig, perhaps we can exchange some ideas! I'll send you a pm for your advice
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation! I'll certainly look out for the Project 8 that seems to be coming , correct me if im wrong? Yes! Happy to exchange pms on desktops and vice versa. Could use some help as im getting acquainted with the IEM field again



Eric Chong said:


> Thank you for considering us in your HP upgrade route!  Hope you'll like it
> 
> 
> I would actually do Aeneid on Jewel and Plato on Fusang.
> ...


Ooo golly, what did i miss? I have to flip several pages back to vaguely understand. Is this a new upcoming LE cable project?


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Ooo golly, what did i miss? I have to flip several pages back to vaguely understand. Is this a new upcoming LE cable project?



Not a LE cable. We decided to rope in some of the HeadFi-ers and Eletech #fam to assist is in developing our next TOTL offering. Im sure we’ll come out with something spectacular  Keep posted!


----------



## Jayden

Sorry to bring this up again @Eric Chong , you mentioned bringing back Luxe in May. Is that happening? I want to be in the know so I wont miss the release. Sorry for bugging you on this


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Sorry to bring this up again @Eric Chong , you mentioned bringing back Luxe in May. Is that happening? I want to be in the know so I wont miss the release. Sorry for bugging you on this



Unfortunate but im still in the midst of getting enough leather to hold a run. Likely will be pushed forward to June instead. 

Would you guys like me to do a pre-registration of sorts so you guys can get ahold of the next run?


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> Would you guys like me to do a pre-registration of sorts so you guys can get ahold of the next run?


If by Luxe you mean the leather goods your brand has been churning out, YES PLEASE. 

btw i've already left notice on the website for notify me when it's back in stock. Didnt hear back, i presume it never came back on stock.


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Unfortunate but im still in the midst of getting enough leather to hold a run. Likely will be pushed forward to June instead.
> 
> Would you guys like me to do a pre-registration of sorts so you guys can get ahold of the next run?


Me please! I want to pre-register for the next run of the Luxe case! 🤩 Also I want to pre-register for the Proj L and Proj 8 Socrates cables! 🥳


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Me please! I want to pre-register for the next run of the Luxe case! 🤩 Also I want to pre-register for the Proj L and Proj 8 Socrates cables! 🥳


@Eric Chong should sell us season tickets… or standing orders…  😆


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Apr 21, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> Unfortunate but im still in the midst of getting enough leather to hold a run. Likely will be pushed forward to June instead.
> 
> Would you guys like me to do a pre-registration of sorts so you guys can get ahold of the next run?


I assume this is only for Luxe? Or is it also for future releases of Project L or Project 8 Socrates? What is most helpful to/feasible for you, Eric brother?.


----------



## Auricon

Eric Chong said:


> Unfortunate but im still in the midst of getting enough leather to hold a run. Likely will be pushed forward to June instead.
> 
> Would you guys like me to do a pre-registration of sorts so you guys can get ahold of the next run?



Ja, please! Might need to double up this time


----------



## Kiats

Alternative of course is for @Eric Chong to start a subscription service. I’d sign up for sure! Saves me the hassle of keeping a keen eye on this thread all the time. 🙊


----------



## Eric Chong (Apr 21, 2022)

metaljem77 said:


> Me please! I want to pre-register for the next run of the Luxe case! 🤩 Also I want to pre-register for the Proj L and Proj 8 Socrates cables! 🥳


Gotcha! Written you down for the Luxe. No worries on the Project L and Project 8, it’ll still be sometime away 

@bigbeans is just done with the prototypes. Next up @SeeSax , let’s see what they have to say 



jlemaster1957 said:


> I assume this is only for Luxe? Or is it also for future releases of Project L or Project 8 Socrates? What is most helpful to/feasible for you, Eric brother?.


Yep this is just for Luxe for now. So i can get a list of interests in and keep it aside 



Kiats said:


> @Eric Chong should sell us season tickets… or standing orders…  😆


Heheheh no selling, just a registration of interest so i can secretly stash away some of the Luxe so our #Fam can be ensured of getting it 😂



Kiats said:


> Alternative of course is for @Eric Chong to start a subscription service. I’d sign up for sure! Saves me the hassle of keeping a keen eye on this thread all the time. 🙊


Introducing our new subscription : Eletech roasted coffee beans from Columbia. A colllaboration of Beans sourced by @bigbeans and roasted by @Damz87 🔥


----------



## 14christ

Eric Chong said:


> Gotcha! Written you down for the Luxe. No worries on the Project L and Project 8, it’ll still be sometime away
> 
> @bigbeans is just done with the prototypes. Next up @SeeSax , let’s see what they have to say
> 
> ...


I'd like to be added for a Luxe as well please.


----------



## bigbeans

Eric Chong said:


> A colllaboratiob of Beans sourced by @bigbeans


They don’t call me bigbeans for nothing


----------



## mvvRAZ

14christ said:


> I'd like to be added for a Luxe as well please.


+1 I can’t miss this one too


----------



## Jayden

mvvRAZ said:


> +1 I can’t miss this one too


Can I be a outlier and +2? =X 

@Eric Chong I can place deposit escrow if needed


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Can I be a outlier and +2? =X
> 
> @Eric Chong I can place deposit escrow if needed


Hahaha no worries on deposit. And no obligations on the ROI too. 

Im taking notes so i can ensure you guys are able to grab a piece when the time comes.


----------



## bigbeans (Apr 22, 2022)

Some impressions from the Project L Tour. Thank you @Eric Chong for making this possible . IEMs used for the evaluation was Unique Melody Fusang and Aroma Audio Jewel. Source is Luxury Precision P6 Pro Obsidian.

*Physical Build*
The cable utilizes maximum strand thickness topology across all variants, which leads to a stiffer cable that is beyond my comfort level. This is purely for prototype reasons and Eric has assured me when the topology becomes finalized, Project L will exhibit the exemplary physical qualities and suppleness of Eletech Parnassus cables. Outer sheath is covered in a black/gold flake jacket, similar to Venom Cable shipped with the now-discontinued Elysian X. The braid is 4W.

*Beta*
A smoother presentation, reminds me of PW Attila when I used it with Mason Fabled Sound. Listening to my favorite jazz ensembles reveals a lusher take on the presentation, perhaps an intimate sound stage. Beta with Fusang creates an 'easier listen' nature to the iem with the best mid presentation out of the other other variants. This comes at a cost of less definition throughout the range and less bass bass impact than alpha (evident on Jewel). The synergy on Jewel was lacking due to the veil in the mid range, where as the Beta worked far better with Fusang's analog tonality. It seems the polite and lush presentation of beta doesn't work well with Jewel's 'shimmering and bright' midrange. If I didn't know any better, I'd think Beta is a re-wrapped PW Audio cable. Congrats on Eric being able to create this sound signature without the less than desirable ergonomics of PW cables.

*Gamma*
Tighter presentation, presents details quite well. Compared to Beta, sounds as if a 'veil' was lifted. I could be fooled into thinking it’s a silver/copper hybrid cable due to the clear mid presentation with sparkly highs. On Jewel I noticed vocals are clearer, pushed up forward a little. Compared to Beta, I perceive an 'airy' presentation however I feel this is redundant (adding by zero). Gamma leans into a ‘sterile-hifi’ presentation rather than the colored take of Beta. This is a safe presentation which doesn't take much risks and by consequence works well with both Fusang and Jewel, while not excelling in either.

*Alpha*
At first listen, I found this presentation brittle compared to Beta. Perhaps flatter sounding. Similar to how I found the WM1A vs WM1Z at first impression. The bass is rounded, and has greater impact than other variants, however vocal feels pulled back (especially on Jewel). However, Alpha was the clear winner for Jewel despite the shortcomings. Better bass impact, this is incredible rounded punchy low end which works well with Jewel's bass DD. This is the best bass I’ve heard in a cable…by far. If I could get the airiness, clear midrange and resolution of Gamma with this alpha bass, such a combination could be the perfect cable overall for my tastes. Alpha needs to figure out mid presentation, coherence wasn’t quite there with the bass presentation. Upper mid definition and treble sparkle (compared to Gamma) is lacking compared to the strong bass performance. To my ears, Alpha is more of a work in progress compared to the other variants.

On the whole, I found Gamma to work best across my gear, but I keep getting drawn to the intriguing yet conflicting qualities of Alpha. Beta is ‘typical copper’, and has best synergy with Fusang. I think PW Audio house sound was the inspiration behind Beta. Beta lines up with my expectations from a copper cable. Gamma is a jack of all trades, but master of none. Alpha...now this is an interesting beast that has yet to be tamed. @Eric Chong, if you can, *please work on Alpha*. This cable has a lot of potential and has me the most excited out of the three. Thank you for making this tour possible, being part of the journey with you is a privilege and an honor. I'm excited to see where Project L takes you next


----------



## Blotto80

+1 more for the Luxe please.


----------



## Sifo

Sign me up for the 1+1


----------



## Kiats

bigbeans said:


> Some impressions from the Project L Tour. Thank you @Eric Chong for making this possible . IEMs used for the evaluation was Unique Melody Fusang and Aroma Audio Jewel. Source is Luxury Precision P6 Pro Obsidian.
> 
> *Physical Build*
> The cable utilizes maximum strand thickness topology across all variants, which leads to a stiffer cable that is beyond my comfort level. This is purely for prototype reasons and Eric has assured me when the topology becomes finalized, Project L will exhibit the exemplary physical qualities and suppleness of Eletech Parnassus cables. Outer sheath is covered in a black/gold flake jacket, similar to Venom Cable shipped with the now-discontinued Elysian X. The braid is 4W.
> ...


Agree @bigbeans ! The Alpha likely has the best potential for a TOTL cable that makes you sit up and take notice. The Beta is close to the hearts of lush mids lovers like @metaljem77 and myself. Yeah…Gamma to me lacks personality.


----------



## metaljem77 (Apr 22, 2022)

Which is why I’m hoping that there will be at least 2 cables with different signatures when Proj L is concluded. I had some unpleasant listening experiences from enhanced mids and treble from certain cables. I’ve no doubt these cables are great, but just not for me. I’m clearer now more than ever that I’m planted in the lush and warm sounds camp (even if details and soundstage have to be compromised in a worst case scenario) but my dream is to always have warm and detailed sounds (greedy! 😜).


----------



## Kiats

Some early morning listening on the 1AM2 off the SK and the Socrates. Such a blessed way to start the weekend.


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Which is why I’m hoping that there will be at least 2 cables with different signatures when Proj L is concluded. I had some unpleasant listening experiences from enhanced mids and treble from certain cables. I’ve no doubt these cables are great, but just not for me. I’m clearer now more than ever that I’m planted in the lush and warm sounds camp (even if details and soundstage have to be compromised in a worst case scenario) but my dream is to always have warm and detailed sounds (greedy! 😜).


Have you heard the Luxury & Precision DAPs? Next time we get a chance to meet (perhaps in Eric’s workshop, I will bring along some for you to try. I suspect you will like the LP6 Gold and the P6Pro Obsidian. @Eric Chong heard a couple of them at Canjam.


----------



## Kiats

Oh yes! This shows the cassette player screen. To remind of the heritage of the Sony Walkman


----------



## twister6

Kiats said:


> Oh yes! This shows the cassette player screen. To remind of the heritage of the Sony Walkman



Are you waiting to get new Dignis case for it?


----------



## Kiats

twister6 said:


> Are you waiting to get new Dignis case for it?



Let’s see when it comes out.  The 1ZM2 came with the Sony leather case. Ordered a TPU case from AliExpress as well. I do like the new Sony case: balanced against bulk, it does do a good job of protecting the player all round, including the display.


----------



## Eric Chong

bigbeans said:


> Some impressions from the Project L Tour. Thank you @Eric Chong for making this possible . IEMs used for the evaluation was Unique Melody Fusang and Aroma Audio Jewel. Source is Luxury Precision P6 Pro Obsidian.
> 
> *Physical Build*
> The cable utilizes maximum strand thickness topology across all variants, which leads to a stiffer cable that is beyond my comfort level. This is purely for prototype reasons and Eric has assured me when the topology becomes finalized, Project L will exhibit the exemplary physical qualities and suppleness of Eletech Parnassus cables. Outer sheath is covered in a black/gold flake jacket, similar to Venom Cable shipped with the now-discontinued Elysian X. The braid is 4W.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed read @bigbeans , discussing with you and the rest of the tour group has been very helpful and inspirational. I'll continue to share more details as we progress within the group, it's exciting and I'm confident we can come out with something amazing 

BTW we'll be crediting all who have helped in the Project "L" final rendition within it's retail packaging so keep a look out for that!



Sifo said:


> Sign me up for the 1+1


Not yet mate, the 1+1 will come after the 2nd round of Luxe  But yes, i'll keep one for you when the 1+1 comes! 



metaljem77 said:


> greedy!


Yes, we're shooting for a greedy perfect "one size fits all" for the Project "L". I believe that lush with texture & details and extensions are not mutually exclusive. Rather confident it'll turn out good. We'll see in due time 



Kiats said:


> Have you heard the Luxury & Precision DAPs? Next time we get a chance to meet (perhaps in Eric’s workshop, I will bring along some for you to try


Please don't. It's dangerously addictive xD



twister6 said:


> Are you waiting to get new Dignis case for it?


Are they coming out with one? They seems to have gotten quiet lately..


----------



## Eric Chong

Thanks @metaljem77 for sending us a huge cake~!!  The team were pleasantly surprised and happily munching away for their unusual 'tea break'

Very kind of you! We'll love to have you over sometime for coffee and drinks!


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks @metaljem77 for sending us a huge cake~!!  The team were pleasantly surprised and happily munching away for their unusual 'tea break'
> 
> Very kind of you! We'll love to have you over sometime for coffee and drinks!


@metaljem77 wants queue no. 1 for the Socrates 8 and is trying to influence the outcome of the Project L selection? heheh!

But seriously, very sweet of @metaljem77 !


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> @metaljem77 wants queue no. 1 for the Socrates 8 and is trying to influence the outcome of the Project L selection? heheh!
> 
> But seriously, very sweet of @metaljem77 !


Kiats knows me too well hahaha! But life is short so if there’s an opportunity within my means to spread happiness and kindness to people who matter to me, why not? 🥳


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> But seriously, very sweet of @metaljem77 !


Indeed! What an awesome start to the week 



metaljem77 said:


> Kiats knows me too well hahaha! But life is short so if there’s an opportunity within my means to spread happiness and kindness to people who matter to me, why not? 🥳


Heheh the entire team thanks you~!! Grateful for this treat


----------



## Craftsman1511

I have a FiR KR5 on the way and possibly eyeing the XE6. What cable pairing synergy do you guys recommend? I like a nice midrange and flowing lows.


----------



## metaljem77

If you like mids, my view is that Eletech Tyrian is a lovely mid-centric cable, with sufficient lows and nice highs.


----------



## Craftsman1511

metaljem77 said:


> If you like mids, my view is that Eletech Tyrian is a lovely mid-centric cable, with sufficient lows and nice highs.


Ahh, except that it's not available. The purple looks real nice though.


----------



## Natesdailies

Hey @Eric Chong 

Following up to your email, leaving a comment here if there is a way to reserve a spot for the premium leather for the 2nd batch. 

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## metaljem77

Craftsman1511 said:


> Ahh, except that it's not available. The purple looks real nice though.


I’m cautious to not recommend a cable where you can’t audition for fear of buyer’s regret at your end. I managed to get one recently from a HK suppliers (2 HK suppliers said they could ship it overseas) and I liaised with them via WhatsApp. Very prompt service and I was very pleased with their service. @Rockwell75 managed to get one as well.


----------



## Eric Chong

Natesdailies said:


> Hey @Eric Chong
> 
> Following up to your email, leaving a comment here if there is a way to reserve a spot for the premium leather for the 2nd batch.
> 
> ...


Gotcha' We'll tabulate and leave a notice here prior to the next launch of the Luxe. Will try to fulfil all the head-fiers orders.  



Craftsman1511 said:


> I have a FiR KR5 on the way and possibly eyeing the XE6. What cable pairing synergy do you guys recommend? I like a nice midrange and flowing lows.


May go out on a limb and say Plato, Tyrian definitely too, but I haven't had critical listening time with the KR5 myself. Can't call it straight. Perhaps @mvvRAZ can advise, he have the FiR IEMs iirc


----------



## Jayden

Craftsman1511 said:


> I have a FiR KR5 on the way and possibly eyeing the XE6. What cable pairing synergy do you guys recommend? I like a nice midrange and flowing lows.


Intrigued on your impressions / findings on those FiR and the eventual cable synergy pairing! Im secretly drooling at the FiR as well but couldn't make up my mind on the 5 or 6


----------



## Craftsman1511

metaljem77 said:


> I’m cautious to not recommend a cable where you can’t audition for fear of buyer’s regret at your end. I managed to get one recently from a HK suppliers (2 HK suppliers said they could ship it overseas) and I liaised with them via WhatsApp. Very prompt service and I was very pleased with their service. @Rockwell75 managed to get one as well.


Excellent! They are still available. Could you possibly share which contact / outlet you approached? I'll check them out. By check out i mean buy xD



Jayden said:


> Intrigued on your impressions / findings on those FiR and the eventual cable synergy pairing! Im secretly drooling at the FiR as well but couldn't make up my mind on the 5 or 6


Certainly, will share my thoughts when the package comes in. I may have jumped the gun with the cables here but im pampered by Eletechs so..


----------



## metaljem77

Craftsman1511 said:


> Excellent! They are still available. Could you possibly share which contact / outlet you approached? I'll check them out. By check out i mean buy xD
> 
> 
> Certainly, will share my thoughts when the package comes in. I may have jumped the gun with the cables here but im pampered by Eletechs so..


Sure I’ll pm you, but I have to reiterate: caveat emptor 😂


----------



## PHLHarmonic

metaljem77 said:


> Sure I’ll pm you, but I have to reiterate: caveat emptor 😂



I'd be curious about it as well.


----------



## metaljem77

PHLHarmonic said:


> I'd be curious about it as well.


Sure pls feel free to pm me if you’re keen to get the cable


----------



## KuroKitsu

Sifo said:


> Sign me up for the 1+1


Ericcccccccc where is itttttttt?


Eric Chong said:


> Not yet mate, the 1+1 will come after the 2nd round of Luxe


Noooooooooooooooo


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> Ericcccccccc where is itttttttt?
> 
> Noooooooooooooooo


Sooooon!  As soon as i stockpile enough of the leather needed for that project heheh sorry for the long wait!


----------



## Craftsman1511

metaljem77 said:


> Sure I’ll pm you, but I have to reiterate: caveat emptor 😂


Thank you! Hahaha, not to worry at all. Eletech stuffs speaks for itself.


----------



## metaljem77

KuroKitsu said:


> Ericcccccccc where is itttttttt?
> 
> Noooooooooooooooo


I’m v tickled by this response 😂 so cute


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> Sooooon!  As soon as i stockpile enough of the leather needed for that project heheh sorry for the long wait!


Eletech leather farm when?  Vertical integration is the way of the future!


metaljem77 said:


> I’m v tickled by this response 😂 so cute


I'd show up with liqour for Eric and the gang if he makes the 1+1 happen


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> Eletech leather farm when? Vertical integration is the way of the future!


Oof~ I'll have to start selling Sofas and Eletech fashion pieces if that happened 



KuroKitsu said:


> I'd show up with liqour for Eric and the gang if he makes the 1+1 happen


Consider me...*Very* bribed lol


----------



## Jayden

@Eric Chong how goes the Project "L" tour since bigbeans? Super excited to hear the findings and get it in my hands after the overseas tour


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> @Eric Chong how goes the Project "L" tour since bigbeans? Super excited to hear the findings and get it in my hands after the overseas tour


Not yet. We just had it run by @SeeSax (super helpful on the suggestions btw) and now otw to @Auricon.

Seesax will leave his thoughts after he settles in


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> Not yet. We just had it run by @SeeSax (super helpful on the suggestions btw) and now otw to @Auricon.
> 
> Seesax will leave his thoughts after he settles in


I'm curious, what kind of signature are you shooting for Project L?


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> I'm curious, what kind of signature are you shooting for Project L?


I can't confirm the exact signature that will be the final outcome as of yet. At the moment, the impressions/suggestions from the tour group has been streaming in and we're shooting for something organic sounding without discounting musicality. We wanted to push for more extensions on both ends while also maintaining lushness and coherency through the spectrum. It'll be a unique Copper that's befitting of its flagship status.


----------



## Sabre2

Eric Chong said:


> I can't confirm the exact signature that will be the final outcome as of yet. At the moment, the impressions/suggestions from the tour group has been streaming in and we're shooting for something organic sounding without discounting musicality. We wanted to push for more extensions on both ends while also maintaining lushness and coherency through the spectrum. It'll be a unique Copper that's befitting of its flagship status.


Yummy 🤤 I want to take a queue number


----------



## SBranson

Any more impressions of the Inferno @Kiats ? 
I’ve been tweaking my system chasing down a hum issue and wondering what to change next and remembered that I still have the Inferno to look forward to for my Diana Phi’s!!


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Eric Chong said:


> Hahaha no worries on deposit. And no obligations on the ROI too.
> 
> Im taking notes so i can ensure you guys are able to grab a piece when the time comes.



Eric will take tips in beer tho 



bigbeans said:


> Some impressions from the Project L Tour. Thank you @Eric Chong for making this possible . IEMs used for the evaluation was Unique Melody Fusang and Aroma Audio Jewel. Source is Luxury Precision P6 Pro Obsidian.
> 
> *Physical Build*
> The cable utilizes maximum strand thickness topology across all variants, which leads to a stiffer cable that is beyond my comfort level. This is purely for prototype reasons and Eric has assured me when the topology becomes finalized, Project L will exhibit the exemplary physical qualities and suppleness of Eletech Parnassus cables. Outer sheath is covered in a black/gold flake jacket, similar to Venom Cable shipped with the now-discontinued Elysian X. The braid is 4W.
> ...



Thanks for the in depth write-up. Very excited to see the feedback from the rest of the tour participants, and how they get implemented into devleopment.



Eric Chong said:


> Thanks @metaljem77 for sending us a huge cake~!!  The team were pleasantly surprised and happily munching away for their unusual 'tea break'
> 
> Very kind of you! We'll love to have you over sometime for coffee and drinks!



That cake looks yummy!



SBranson said:


> Any more impressions of the Inferno @Kiats ?
> I’ve been tweaking my system chasing down a hum issue and wondering what to change next and remembered that I still have the Inferno to look forward to for my Diana Phi’s!!



Second this. I'd like to grab an Inferno for my Susvara but need more impressions on it


----------



## Auricon (Apr 28, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> Not yet. We just had it run by @SeeSax (super helpful on the suggestions btw) and now otw to @Auricon.
> 
> Seesax will leave his thoughts after he settles in


I'm horrible at leaving thoughts and provided @Eric Chong my stream of consciousness, LOL. Overall impressions and to quote my esteemed colleague @bigbeans:

* There's something about "Alpha"*
_"If I could get the airiness, clear midrange and resolution of Gamma with Alpha bass, such a combination could be the perfect overall cable"_

I spent most of my listening time with Alpha followed by Gamma. I have the most notes on Alpha and will gather them coherently over the next couple of days

*Beta*
Surprisingly, Beta didn't vibe with my primary IEMs - EXT, Xe6, EVO and N8ii. Beta had the best synergy with my UMs - Indigo and MEST Mk2 and sounded similar to UM3 Copper (stock cable on Indigo) and M17, 3MAX, DX312.

*Here are my initial Gamma listening impressions*
_While Gamma might sound safe, there's great extension on each end - bass/sub-bass and highs, and oh the details..._

- Exceptional technical performance, very detailed, Lionel Richie's "All Night Long" - yes you can LOL at me, are best I've heard.
- Energetic - maybe a little to forward on vocals
- Lush textural bass

And it's consistent across all of my IEMs (EXT, Xe6, EVO and Indigo) and DAPs - N8ii, M17, 3MAX, DX312.
Still needs refinement but it's a solid cable, if it was a stock IEM cable - I wouldn't need to cable roll, LOL.


----------



## jlemaster1957

Just ordered Project8-Fortitude from Bloom Audio- will see how it compares to Ares II AND Socrates (when it comes), on Legend X and U12T


----------



## Eric Chong

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Eric will take tips in beer tho


How? Tell me how we didn't manage to get a beer sess in @ NYC ? Lol



Sebastien Chiu said:


> Thanks for the in depth write-up. Very excited to see the feedback from the rest of the tour participants, and how they get implemented into development.


Indeed! The fun is where we implement the changes into the final development. 



Auricon said:


> I'm horrible at leaving thoughts and provided @Eric Chong my stream of consciousness, LOL. Overall impressions and to quote my esteemed colleague @bigbeans:
> 
> * There's something about "Alpha"*
> _"If I could get the airiness, clear midrange and resolution of Gamma with Alpha bass, such a combination could be the perfect overall cable"_
> ...


Thanks for the detailed read! Sent you some notes earlier that we can discuss more on. Luckily so far the tour group have sorta formed a consensus on how things would go. Make things alot easier


----------



## Jayden

Auricon said:


> I'm horrible at leaving thoughts and provided @Eric Chong my stream of consciousness, LOL. Overall impressions and to quote my esteemed colleague @bigbeans:
> 
> * There's something about "Alpha"*
> _"If I could get the airiness, clear midrange and resolution of Gamma with Alpha bass, such a combination could be the perfect overall cable"_
> ...



I got excited reading your teasing notes about Alpha lol! The Gamma does seem to be a good technical cable with good extensions. I wonder if Eric will release 2 variants?


----------



## Auricon

Jayden said:


> I got excited reading your teasing notes about Alpha lol! The Gamma does seem to be a good technical cable with good extensions. I wonder if Eric will release 2 variants?


That was my not so subtle hint to Eric 🤭


----------



## Eric Chong

Auricon said:


> That was my not so subtle hint to Eric 🤭


----------



## Craftsman1511

Auricon said:


> I'm horrible at leaving thoughts and provided @Eric Chong my stream of consciousness, LOL. Overall impressions and to quote my esteemed colleague @bigbeans:
> 
> * There's something about "Alpha"*
> _"If I could get the airiness, clear midrange and resolution of Gamma with Alpha bass, such a combination could be the perfect overall cable"_
> ...


The Gamma does sound to be a great companion for Audezes. Now if @Eric Chong will consider this for headphones, my desktop rig will cry joy.


----------



## metaljem77

I adore the Gamma, it brought fantastic extension in soundstage, and the EXT pairing was sublime! I wanted to “steal” it during CJ SG lol…


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> The Gamma does sound to be a great companion for Audezes. Now if @Eric Chong will consider this for headphones, my desktop rig will cry joy.


Interesting, having this done for our Dante Series, hadn't crossed my mind. I'll look into it and see if there's anything i could do in the future 



metaljem77 said:


> I adore the Gamma, it brought fantastic extension in soundstage, and the EXT pairing was sublime! I wanted to “steal” it during CJ SG lol…



Heheh i'd thought the Beta / Alpha to be more of your cup of tea?


----------



## SeeSax

Hi Friends, time for me to share my thoughts on the cables! IEMs I used for testing were the Noble Viking (super neutral, analytical) and Earsonics Grace Platinum (natural, somewhat warm). 

*Beta*: I started my listening with the Beta and found it to be a fairly natural, neutral-tuned copper cable befitting of its material. On the Viking which has super energetic highs, it sounded like a pretty neutral option which toned down some of the brightness (which was welcome). On my other IEM that's fairly balanced, it seemed like a slightly-warm cable that provided an analogue-like bass slam, warm and textured mids and slightly smooth treble. Once I tried it on this IEM (Earsonics Grace Platinum), I concluded that it was a pleasant-sounding copper cable, but with a high degree of resolution. Now from the builder perspective and making any sort of recommendation or critical analysis here, this cable would come in as my third choice. Not because it doesn't sound good (I actually love the sound), but because the market has numerous options of "copper" sounding cables. 
*
Gamma*: This was a pretty neutral, high-clarity cable that didn't have quite as wooly of a texture as the Beta and definitely not the quantity of warmth in the low end. It did, however, really make treble sound special on my Grace IEMs. This cable sounds similar to how I remember the 1950. Gamma really let the effortless treble shine through and give a high degree of extension while keeping sparkle pleasant for the masses. On Viking, this cable was a little bright, but provided outstanding clarity throughout the range. Mids were somewhat dryer than Beta, but only by a very small margin. I could see this cable working very well for a warmer monitor like Legend X or something, especially with the clean and impactful bass it provides, and possibly breaking free of a traditional silver cable that may rob some of the emotion. I really liked Gamma - I think it would be my second choice of the three because it's hard to find a copper cable that gives utmost detail, while still managing to retain musicality and that's what Gamma does. But again it reminded me of how I remember 1950: a little less bass than most copper cables, super clear mids and detailed treble that extends well and doesn't have any harshness. I think this would be a crowd-pleaser especially with beautiful Eletech hardware and design elements. I'd buy it! 
*
Alpha*: I found Alpha to be a great cable. It's got 80% (I pulled that number out of my a**, but it's an accurate guess) of the bass quantity and impact of Beta, while retaining a bit more clarity and faster response. Into the mids, I found more texture and warmth than Gamma, but again not as much as Beta. Trouble was extended, sparkly and while still on the musical side, left nothing wanting for more. I still think the bass is the star of the show for this one, but it's got a more nuanced sound throughout than the Beta. Now if I'm being totally honest, this is the cable I would buy because it's very intriguing being a blend of coppers. Even if I cannot hear massive differences between the other two, knowing that it has a blend of both would make it unique in the current copper offerings and I think that's definitely worth something. Anyway, back to sound for a second, I did not find this cable disjointed or unrefined. Perhaps (or most likely) others have better ears than me, but I found it highly-detailed, neutral-natural and just very much a "HiFi" sound overall. As mentioned, this was my favorite cable and while I wouldn't call it an in-between of the other two, I would say it has everything I love: impressive bass with outstanding speed and clarity (but also perfect quantity), mids that are free of cloudiness or bloating and a treble presence that is both sparkly and extended without being harsh. That's what I look for in a cable, sigh me up! 

-Collin-


----------



## Eric Chong

SeeSax said:


> Hi Friends, time for me to share my thoughts on the cables! IEMs I used for testing were the Noble Viking (super neutral, analytical) and Earsonics Grace Platinum (natural, somewhat warm).
> 
> *Beta*: I started my listening with the Beta and found it to be a fairly natural, neutral-tuned copper cable befitting of its material. On the Viking which has super energetic highs, it sounded like a pretty neutral option which toned down some of the brightness (which was welcome). On my other IEM that's fairly balanced, it seemed like a slightly-warm cable that provided an analogue-like bass slam, warm and textured mids and slightly smooth treble. Once I tried it on this IEM (Earsonics Grace Platinum), I concluded that it was a pleasant-sounding copper cable, but with a high degree of resolution. Now from the builder perspective and making any sort of recommendation or critical analysis here, this cable would come in as my third choice. Not because it doesn't sound good (I actually love the sound), but because the market has numerous options of "copper" sounding cables.
> 
> ...



Thanks Collin for sharing your detailed impressions on those 3~!! Looks like so far the impressions are pretty aligned and the suggestions are pretty consistent


----------



## Jayden

SeeSax said:


> Hi Friends, time for me to share my thoughts on the cables! IEMs I used for testing were the Noble Viking (super neutral, analytical) and Earsonics Grace Platinum (natural, somewhat warm).
> 
> *Beta*: I started my listening with the Beta and found it to be a fairly natural, neutral-tuned copper cable befitting of its material. On the Viking which has super energetic highs, it sounded like a pretty neutral option which toned down some of the brightness (which was welcome). On my other IEM that's fairly balanced, it seemed like a slightly-warm cable that provided an analogue-like bass slam, warm and textured mids and slightly smooth treble. Once I tried it on this IEM (Earsonics Grace Platinum), I concluded that it was a pleasant-sounding copper cable, but with a high degree of resolution. Now from the builder perspective and making any sort of recommendation or critical analysis here, this cable would come in as my third choice. Not because it doesn't sound good (I actually love the sound), but because the market has numerous options of "copper" sounding cables.
> 
> ...


Really detailed insights into the Project L. Regretting that I didn't make it to Canjam SG now for the audition of these gems. Reading off the impressions so far, @Eric Chong  you should really consider releasing variants of these. They seems to be offering different synergies to various IEMs


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Interesting, having this done for our Dante Series, hadn't crossed my mind. I'll look into it and see if there's anything i could do in the future
> 
> 
> 
> Heheh i'd thought the Beta / Alpha to be more of your cup of tea?


Omg believe it or not, I recalled wrongly off the cuff, I had to check our pm and realised Beta is my first choice, followed by Alpha; so my bad, kudos to you for remembering!!! 🫣🥰


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Omg believe it or not, I recalled wrongly off the cuff, I had to check our pm and realised Beta is my first choice, followed by Alpha; so my bad, kudos to you for remembering!!! 🫣🥰


I was wondering myself... thought:no.... been abandoned by @metaljem77 ....


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> I was wondering myself... thought:no.... been abandoned by @metaljem77 ....


Hahaha no no, I realise I have difficulty recalling things at times after my med treatment. Which is why I don’t trust my memory these days  😝


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Hahaha no no, I realise I have difficulty recalling things at times after my med treatment. Which is why I don’t trust my memory these days  😝


Heheh! No worries. Will remind you. 🤗


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Really detailed insights into the Project L. Regretting that I didn't make it to Canjam SG now for the audition of these gems. Reading off the impressions so far, @Eric Chong  you should really consider releasing variants of these. They seems to be offering different synergies to various IEMs


I doubt we’ll end up with a 2-variant or more release for a TOTL. We really wanted to nail down the perfect do-it-all.

Not to worry, as these are prototypes catalyst, Im pretty confident it’ll turn out to be something special. I’ve already gotten some concrete ideas from the tour group to work with.



metaljem77 said:


> Omg believe it or not, I recalled wrongly off the cuff, I had to check our pm and realised Beta is my first choice, followed by Alpha; so my bad, kudos to you for remembering!!! 🫣🥰



Heheh no worries! I thought i noted down wrong


----------



## Jayden

Finally had the chance to visit Eletech office / lab. Thanks to Eric and his team for the amazing hospitality~!! Eric remembered that i'll be dropping by today and specially pulled a double shot of espresso from his home and brought it to offer me! (Eric cannot stop talking about coffee, perhaps the Eletech coffee beans is coming? lol)










Spent a good 2 hours at their crib and started by listening to the Project 8s Fortitude and Prudence. Really loved their Project 8 series where i found their 8 wire braiding really soft and supple compared to many. The Fortitude 8 offer such good value that i instantly said to Eric - " I gotta have another". Unfortunately, he had me wait till the Project 8 campaign month. Too bad the Project "L" isn't around, but I've been keeping close tabs on the impressions posted thus far to satisfy my curiosity.




The highlight of this trip is definitely the prototype Socrates 8 !! The midrange is so seductive and staging is incredibly airy! Eric said that they were testing for a  "Socrates on steroids" but in fact I found that the Socrates 8 doesn't really sound like the OG Socrates ; I think they stumbled upon something really amazing instead. I found it to be a really amazing mix despite Eric nitpicking on some finer elements of the prototypes which i have to be really critical in order to hear.

Eric also showcased some (sorry he said no pictures) old prototypes and some upcoming new experiments inside his "Dark room" where tons of abandoned old designs were sitting. I got to listen to them and I gotta say, the Eletech team has such high standards ; i can imagine how much they spend on prototyping each products. I've at least heard 2 versions of "Aeneid" that was abandoned which I personally thought was excellent and that I'd buy. 

Hope I'm not overstepping / oversharing - there's this hybrid limited cable in the "Dark room" that Eric is working on and said may come during this year's Project 8 that I'm really excited about. This piece really does blows my Aeneid out of the water in terms of resolution and detail retrieval. I do hope I'll be able to snag one in time!



Also managed to try the Thummim from MMR.... ooohhhh the bass! Unfortunate but it doesn't fit my ears properly but I can definitely see the allure of it!

All in all an incredibly informative trip! Thank you once again for the hospitality and for sharing with me the inner works of cabling and definitely for the home brewed coffee! Would definitely recommend anybody in SG to drop by and experience (as Eric would say) the "Eletech Experience".


----------



## metaljem77

Jayden said:


> Finally had the chance to visit Eletech office / lab. Thanks to Eric and his team for the amazing hospitality~!! Eric remembered that i'll be dropping by today and specially pulled a double shot of espresso from his home and brought it to offer me! (Eric cannot stop talking about coffee, perhaps the Eletech coffee beans is coming? lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I need to order more alcoholic cakes for you guys lol!!! I want to drop by during my leave…


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Finally had the chance to visit Eletech office / lab. Thanks to Eric and his team for the amazing hospitality~!! Eric remembered that i'll be dropping by today and specially pulled a double shot of espresso from his home and brought it to offer me! (Eric cannot stop talking about coffee, perhaps the Eletech coffee beans is coming? lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you enjoyed the tour around Jayden! I see you've had the most fun in the experimental room lol. Happy to host you anytime! 

Reading your posts reminded me ; In fact i would probably like to run a poll by you guys later in the week. I could only make one in time for the Project 8 campaign this year - either the "Socrates 8" or that "Special something". Will properly ask the rest in a poll later. 



metaljem77 said:


> I think I need to order more alcoholic cakes for you guys lol!!! I want to drop by during my leave…



Heheh the team is getting enough alcohol as is  They have free access to our fully stocked alcoholic fridge after 430pm daily. Have to praise them for their self restraint, it seems that i'm the only one ransacking the fridge =X

Happy to host you anyday!  Although we're thinking of moving into a bigger space and having a nicer space to host friends. We're running down the final stretch of our rent contract and have been on the lookout for new suitable spaces. 

We've actually already got the concept of our new space mapped out - We wanted our visitors to feel like they walked into a bar / lounge when they come in and fully enjoy their time here. Also a good excuse for me to get a proper espresso machine setup in the office  It's a huge project hopefully we can have it realized in the next 1-2 years.


----------



## metaljem77

Fingers crossed that it’ll be in the West so that it’s nearer to my home whahaha… regardless, pls stay well in the midst of your hectic work schedules 💪


----------



## Andricop

Eric Chong said:


> Also a good excuse for me to get a proper espresso machine setup in the office



Then you need a Jura ...  

https://sg.jura.com/en/homeproducts/Machines/GIGA-6-Aluminium-EA-15394


----------



## Eric Chong

Andricop said:


> Then you need a Jura ...
> 
> https://sg.jura.com/en/homeproducts/Machines/GIGA-6-Aluminium-EA-15394


Ooo yes @Kiats highly recommended the Jura too. 

But i low key covet having a Lelit Bianca / MaraX in the office.


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> Finally had the chance to visit Eletech office / lab. Thanks to Eric and his team for the amazing hospitality~!! Eric remembered that i'll be dropping by today and specially pulled a double shot of espresso from his home and brought it to offer me! (Eric cannot stop talking about coffee, perhaps the Eletech coffee beans is coming? lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you'll indulge me, would you mind sharing your findings on Eletech 4wires against their 8 wired counterparts ? I havent had the chance of trying 8 wires from Eletech as they were usually sold out. Are they that much better or are they different completely from it's original base form.

Also, could anyone recommend an Eletech that does good for bass / lows?


----------



## Andricop

Eric Chong said:


> Ooo yes @Kiats highly recommended the Jura too.
> 
> But i low key covet having a Lelit Bianca / MaraX in the office.



Yeah, they are nice and more "authentic" espresso machine but the dosage and tamping of the coffee in the percolator are always a bit tricky ... not to mention cleaning


----------



## Eric Chong

Andricop said:


> Yeah, they are nice and more "authentic" espresso machine but the dosage and tamping of the coffee in the percolator are always a bit tricky ... not to mention cleaning


Heheh indeed, though in a way it’s a healthy distraction to walk away from the desk and focus on the brewing craft instead of brooding over some mental block


----------



## arijitroy2

Andricop said:


> Yeah, they are nice and more "authentic" espresso machine but the dosage and tamping of the coffee in the percolator are always a bit tricky ... not to mention cleaning


I love Jura, have the E8 for few years now, best investment I made.


----------



## Kiats

See what came around today? Excellent match with the Aeneid/FitEar EST.


----------



## Kiats

Not sure if I have heard much about the synergy that the Meze Empy has with the DMP, but with the Inferno cable, gosh! This is breathless!


----------



## Kiats

Feeling very blessed...


----------



## Sifo

Sounds like I should try to visit for SG CanJam next year. Buuuut that means I'd have to take out from the IEM fund


----------



## jlemaster1957

Eric Chong said:


> Glad you enjoyed the tour around Jayden! I see you've had the most fun in the experimental room lol. Happy to host you anytime!
> 
> Reading your posts reminded me ; In fact i would probably like to run a poll by you guys later in the week. I could only make one in time for the Project 8 campaign this year - either the "Socrates 8" or that "Special something". Will properly ask the rest in a poll later.
> 
> ...


Definitely on my bucket list Eric! I was in Singapore in 2019 en route to Nepal and fell in love with the place. Will definitely plan on a visit when I come thru again.


----------



## Kiats

Kiats said:


> Feeling very blessed...


Let there be no doubt that the Inferno is such a gorgeous sounding cable. I am pondering if I need it for my HD800S as well. Heheh!


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Let there be no doubt that the Inferno is such a gorgeous sounding cable. I am pondering if I need it for my HD800S as well. Heheh!


Why can't iem cables be that big before the splitter for at home use? I love the look of it.


----------



## blotmouse (May 4, 2022)

14christ said:


> Why can't iem cables be that big before the splitter for at home use? I love the look of it.


Because over your ear use will be around 30 minutes tops before you lose the blood flow to your brain.

Side question: Do you own a pet snake by chance?


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> but with the Inferno cable, gosh! This is breathless!


Argh the "Inferno" delays. So frustrated with that. I really hope that i can ship out the pre-orders soon!

Sorry guys! I know you guys have been waiting eagerly.



Sifo said:


> Sounds like I should try to visit for SG CanJam next year. Buuuut that means I'd have to take out from the IEM fund





jlemaster1957 said:


> Definitely on my bucket list Eric! I was in Singapore in 2019 en route to Nepal and fell in love with the place. Will definitely plan on a visit when I come thru again.



Ooo yes! I'll definitely love to host you guys. Hopefully, we'll have a new cosy space by then. Somewhere that we can properly hangout for a day  Current place is probably too corporate office vibes to really enjoy sitting around for long @Jayden would know 



14christ said:


> Why can't iem cables be that big before the splitter for at home use? I love the look of it.


Heheh for ergonomics reason, with that kind of heft on IEMs usage would cause severe microphonics. You'll want to be a statue when listening to the music ; Any minute movement will make you hate Eletechs


----------



## Jayden

Craftsman1511 said:


> If you'll indulge me, would you mind sharing your findings on Eletech 4wires against their 8 wired counterparts ? I havent had the chance of trying 8 wires from Eletech as they were usually sold out. Are they that much better or are they different completely from it's original base form.
> 
> Also, could anyone recommend an Eletech that does good for bass / lows?


Personally I found Eletech's 8 to be much higher performing than the 4 wires for some and whereas for others I discerned a change of sound signature. Fortitude and Prudence 8 were mostly the OG but much much added extensions and airiness (<- especially this). The lows seems to be much better in both cases, more well controlled and tight. While for Plato 8 and Plato X Socrates 8 I noticed a change of signature. 

I did speak with Eric on that end he mentioned that with 8wires , the additional amount of materials and change in wire resistance may sometime bring about a complete different signature and occurs more often on "mixed materials" iirc. Will have to pm him if you want to know more. 

Eletech's best cable for lows i presume is the Iliad, a wonderful wonderful piece that I kept in my cables collection. Had to buy it back after selling it to fund the Aeneid.



Eric Chong said:


> Current place is probably too corporate office vibes to really enjoy sitting around for long @Jayden would know


Heh! I actually enjoyed the place actually and it's pretty close to my home after all. I may drop by more often to spend the afternoons  Maybe you can consider having a retail space too!


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh for ergonomics reason, with that kind of heft on IEMs usage would cause severe microphonics. You'll want to be a statue when listening to the music ; Any minute movement will make you hate Eletechs


The bigger issue really is that the weight will take a toll on the connectors as well as pull out the IEM out of your ears. Hence, for the stiffer Brise Yatono Ultimate 8 wire, Brise advises that it is suitable for customs only.


----------



## mico1964

Hi guys, a question for Jewel owners: which Eletech cable do you pair with these iEMs?

I tried the Aeneid for a couple of days: absolutely excellent in technicalities, but something is missing in the impact of the bass (and the sub-bass), slam and punch seem a bit lacking.

Yesterday I tried to use the Plato X Socrates: bass and sub-bass are pleasantly full-bodied, but the beautiful transparency of the Aeneid has been blurred a bit.

In both cases, using my iBasso DX300 MAX.


----------



## Auricon

Cable rolling Thursday, EVO x Eletech Aeneid + N8ii... mmm dah bass


----------



## PHLHarmonic

Decided to give the Tyrian a try but it's a little heavy for me in real world use, so it's up on the classifieds if anybody in the US is looking for one.


----------



## jlemaster1957

PHLHarmonic said:


> Decided to give the Tyrian a try but it's a little heavy for me in real world use, so it's up on the classifieds if anybody in the US is looking for one.


Not seeing it on Head-Fi classified (maybe there is a delay before it posts) but there are several “ looking for Tyrian” notices so I doubt you’ll have any difficulty selling this.


----------



## PHLHarmonic

jlemaster1957 said:


> Not seeing it on Head-Fi classified (maybe there is a delay before it posts) but there are several “ looking for Tyrian” notices so I doubt you’ll have any difficulty selling this.



https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/eletech-tyrian-cable-2-pin-4-4mm.25198/


----------



## KuroKitsu

Jayden said:


> I wonder if Eric will release 2 variants?


@Eric Chong Eletech Janus Alpha, Beta and Gamma variants? 🤣


----------



## riverground

KuroKitsu said:


> @Eric Chong Eletech Janus Alpha, Beta and Gamma variants? 🤣


Eletech Cerberus Alpha, Beta, and Gamma representing the different heads 😂 

Or it could be Eletech King Gidora too 🤣 

Kaiju series


----------



## jlemaster1957 (May 5, 2022)

PHLHarmonic said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/eletech-tyrian-cable-2-pin-4-4mm.25198


Looks nice!


----------



## Eric Chong

mico1964 said:


> Hi guys, a question for Jewel owners: which Eletech cable do you pair with these iEMs?
> 
> I tried the Aeneid for a couple of days: absolutely excellent in technicalities, but something is missing in the impact of the bass (and the sub-bass), slam and punch seem a bit lacking.
> 
> ...


Try the Socrates 8 when it comes, i have a good feeling that this synergy would be excellent 



KuroKitsu said:


> @Eric Chong Eletech Janus Alpha, Beta and Gamma variants? 🤣


Oof you remember the Janus. That was a fun project 



riverground said:


> Kaiju series


Rad idea, i wonder why no JP cable makers took that up.


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> Personally I found Eletech's 8 to be much higher performing than the 4 wires for some and whereas for others I discerned a change of sound signature. Fortitude and Prudence 8 were mostly the OG but much much added extensions and airiness (<- especially this). The lows seems to be much better in both cases, more well controlled and tight. While for Plato 8 and Plato X Socrates 8 I noticed a change of signature.
> 
> I did speak with Eric on that end he mentioned that with 8wires , the additional amount of materials and change in wire resistance may sometime bring about a complete different signature and occurs more often on "mixed materials" iirc. Will have to pm him if you want to know more.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the detailed impressions and sharing. I'll look forward to dipping into Eletech's 8 wires when they become available. Any idea when they'll be available?


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> Oof you remember the Janus. That was a fun project


The universe conspired against me when I tried to get the D. I didn't get to hear the B until a few years later. 

Also missed that D that went on sale for an insane low price. 

Moar plz


----------



## Jayden

Craftsman1511 said:


> Thank you very much for the detailed impressions and sharing. I'll look forward to dipping into Eletech's 8 wires when they become available. Any idea when they'll be available?


Good question that i'll like to bug Eric for. He said he's unsure of when but it'll come. What a way to tease us lol



KuroKitsu said:


> The universe conspired against me when I tried to get the D. I didn't get to hear the B until a few years later.
> 
> Also missed that D that went on sale for an insane low price.
> 
> Moar plz


Wait, Eletech had a Janus project?


----------



## Jayden (May 6, 2022)

**apologies double posted


----------



## riverground

Jayden said:


> Good question that i'll like to bug Eric for. He said he's unsure of when but it'll come. What a way to tease us lol
> 
> 
> Wait, Eletech had a Janus project?


It was Eric’s previous project over at Effect Audio. The Janus B and D. 

I still wanna try the Janus D. I have the B at the moment and I really like it with IEMs that have a more mid forward tonality. 

I’m thinking the Iliad might be somewhat similar to the Janus D in a way that it lifts the mids up more and brings more liveliness  to the sub bass while still being transparent up top. That’s been my experience so far with the Iliad.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Auricon said:


> I'm horrible at leaving thoughts and provided @Eric Chong my stream of consciousness, LOL. Overall impressions and to quote my esteemed colleague @bigbeans:
> 
> * There's something about "Alpha"*
> _"If I could get the airiness, clear midrange and resolution of Gamma with Alpha bass, such a combination could be the perfect overall cable"_
> ...





SeeSax said:


> Hi Friends, time for me to share my thoughts on the cables! IEMs I used for testing were the Noble Viking (super neutral, analytical) and Earsonics Grace Platinum (natural, somewhat warm).
> 
> *Beta*: I started my listening with the Beta and found it to be a fairly natural, neutral-tuned copper cable befitting of its material. On the Viking which has super energetic highs, it sounded like a pretty neutral option which toned down some of the brightness (which was welcome). On my other IEM that's fairly balanced, it seemed like a slightly-warm cable that provided an analogue-like bass slam, warm and textured mids and slightly smooth treble. Once I tried it on this IEM (Earsonics Grace Platinum), I concluded that it was a pleasant-sounding copper cable, but with a high degree of resolution. Now from the builder perspective and making any sort of recommendation or critical analysis here, this cable would come in as my third choice. Not because it doesn't sound good (I actually love the sound), but because the market has numerous options of "copper" sounding cables.
> 
> ...


Looking like Beta and Alpha would be where my personal tastes line up


----------



## Deezel177

riverground said:


> It was Eric’s previous project over at Effect Audio. The Janus B and D.
> 
> I still wanna try the Janus D. I have the B at the moment and I really like it with IEMs that have a more mid forward tonality.
> 
> I’m thinking the Iliad might be somewhat similar to the Janus D in a way that it lifts the mids up more and brings more liveliness  to the sub bass while still being transparent up top. That’s been my experience so far with the Iliad.


The D is actually the opposite of that, where it makes everything sit relaxed and have equal temperament in terms of dynamics. It pulls back more than it pushes forward, and that creates a more spherical stage, as well as reveals the tonality of the IEM a bit more transparently. It's still one of my go-to's for peering inside an IEM's "true color". But, yeah, I'd definitely use it more often if it wasn't for its thickness and its 2.5mm plug. Apologies for the detour; back to talking about Eletech cables now.


----------



## riverground

Deezel177 said:


> The D is actually the opposite of that, where it makes everything sit relaxed and have equal temperament in terms of dynamics. It pulls back more than it pushes forward, and that creates a more spherical stage, as well as reveals the tonality of the IEM a bit more transparently. It's still one of my go-to's for peering inside an IEM's "true color". But, yeah, I'd definitely use it more often if it wasn't for its thickness and its 2.5mm plug. Apologies for the detour; back to talking about Eletech cables now.


Thanks for the impressions buddy! I still hope to try it one day. 

My main source is a 2.5 now tho 😏 

I mean it was still Eric’s project 😉 

I wonder if there will be an Iliad in project 8 as well in the future… 🤔 

I’m still curious about the prototypes tho.


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Good question that i'll like to bug Eric for.


Eh, it’s really tough to call. I cant say for sure when we can run another Project 8. We usually would need to dedicate a whole month of production to this project.

Currently looking at Q4 perhaps.



riverground said:


> I wonder if there will be an Iliad in project 8 as well in the future… 🤔
> 
> I’m still curious about the prototypes tho


Heheh in fact Jayden tried the prototype/ skunkworks of a little something that has something to do with Iliad when he was here. Lets see if i can make it on time for the Project 8.

The “L” project has been progressing well though. Next round this kind of tour comes around, we’ll include Canada in for sure 



Sebastien Chiu said:


> Looking like Beta and Alpha would be where my personal tastes line up


From your SQ profile i would say the Beta would be something you’ll love


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Eh, it’s really tough to call. I cant say for sure when we can run another Project 8. We usually would need to dedicate a whole month of production to this project.
> 
> Currently looking at Q4 perhaps.
> 
> ...


Definitely eagerly looking forward to the Socrates 8. Especially now that I have taken it for a test drive.


----------



## 14christ

Kiats said:


> Definitely eagerly looking forward to the Socrates 8. Especially now that I have taken it for a test drive.


Lucky!!!


----------



## mico1964

Eric Chong said:


> Try the Socrates 8 when it comes, i have a good feeling that this synergy would be excellent



Thanks for your advice.

Anyway, I don't know if it was the Jewel burn-in, my brain burn-in or the tips replacement (from SednaEarFitLight to Acoustune AET-07), but I like the pairing with the Plato X Socrates more and more.

Can't wait to try out Alpha/Beta/Gamma…


----------



## warrenpchi

Kiats said:


> Not sure if I have heard much about the synergy that the Meze Empy has with the DMP, but with the Inferno cable, gosh! This is breathless!



It's so good! 



Eric Chong said:


> Argh the "Inferno" delays. So frustrated with that. I really hope that i can ship out the pre-orders soon!



Hmm, sounds like it's better to get in line sooner rather than later.


----------



## Kiats

warrenpchi said:


> It's so good!
> 
> Hmm, sounds like it's better to get in line sooner rather than later.


Haha! Glad you agree @warrenpchi ! It is such a sumptuous combination! Both in terms of looks and sound.

Yeah… there are a few queues forming as it is for various creations from @Eric Chong 😆


----------



## Eric Chong

mico1964 said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if it was the Jewel burn-in, my brain burn-in or the tips replacement (from SednaEarFitLight to Acoustune AET-07), but I like the pairing with the Plato X Socrates more and more.
> 
> Can't wait to try out Alpha/Beta/Gamma…


Heheh it could well be the Tips, i've often found quite good changes when i tips-roll.

The A/B/G is on its way to @Damz87 now and you're next in line after 



Kiats said:


> there are a few queues forming


Quite literally, massive backlog due to the Shanghai Covid shutdown causing logistical nightmare.. so frustrated


----------



## jlemaster1957

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh it could well be the Tips, i've often found quite good changes when i tips-roll.
> 
> The A/B/G is on its way to @Damz87 now and you're next in line after
> 
> ...


Any updates on that?- I heard that logistics in Shanghai was coming back on line shortly but then the last few days the news has been that government  had decided to keep things locked down till the end of May to ensure ‘victory’ over the current Omicron surge.


----------



## Eric Chong

jlemaster1957 said:


> Any updates on that?- I heard that logistics in Shanghai was coming back on line shortly but then the last few days the news has been that government  had decided to keep things locked down till the end of May to ensure ‘victory’ over the current Omicron surge.



Unfortunately they made a reversal on the decision and further tightened current curbs in hopes of achieving a Zero Covid policy.. frustrating.


----------



## Jayden (May 10, 2022)

Oh man, was looking forward to getting the Inferno soon.. Hope Shanghai will lift their lockdown soon. I mean, as long as it's from Eletech, it is always worth the wait.  We're in this with you @Eric Chong !


----------



## Craftsman1511

How far are we from the exciting Socrates 8 release? I was speaking with Jayden about it and it sounded pretty promising for the FS


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> How far are we from the exciting Socrates 8 release? I was speaking with Jayden about it and it sounded pretty promising for the FS


Possibly months away. We could be planning for another bout of Project 8 in Q3-Q4.

We’ve gotten into the final phase of prototyping with the Socrates 8 and have sent @riverground and co. for some testing and impressions. Will await to hear from them before finalizing the design


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Possibly months away. We could be planning for another bout of Project 8 in Q3-Q4.
> 
> We’ve gotten into the final phase of prototyping with the Socrates 8 and have sent @riverground and co. for some testing and impressions. Will await to hear from them before finalizing the design


I’m already really happy and contented with the Socrates 8 prototype I heard during CJ SG… I hope the quintessence of Socrates (or in my hubris, what I think it is) will be retained. I thought it was fantastic for EXT, and that will be my magic pairing


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> We’ve gotten into the final phase of prototyping with the Socrates 8 and have sent @riverground and co. for some testing and impressions. Will await to hear from them before finalizing the design


So that's what it is!   I'm readddddddddddy!!!


metaljem77 said:


> I’m already really happy and contented with the Socrates 8 prototype I heard during CJ SG… I hope the quintessence of Socrates (or in my hubris, what I think it is) will be retained. I thought it was fantastic for EXT, and that will be my magic pairing


The VE tour kit should be arriving pretty soon for us,  so I'm looking forward to trying that out.


----------



## Sifo

KuroKitsu said:


> So that's what it is!   I'm readddddddddddy!!!


Nice excuse to finally meet up with you guys


----------



## riverground

Sifo said:


> Nice excuse to finally meet up with you guys


It’s time to organize that meet up 😂


----------



## Jayden

metaljem77 said:


> I’m already really happy and contented with the Socrates 8 prototype I heard during CJ SG… I hope the quintessence of Socrates (or in my hubris, what I think it is) will be retained. I thought it was fantastic for EXT, and that will be my magic pairing


Right? I thought it was pretty perfect for what it is but Eric insisted on nitpicking finer details, wanting it to be perfect - not that im complaining about his dedication though!



KuroKitsu said:


> So that's what it is!   I'm readddddddddddy!!!
> 
> The VE tour kit should be arriving pretty soon for us,  so I'm looking forward to trying that out.


Lucky you! I wanted to make a trip down again to test more of the 8 but looks like the new proto is with you  Let me know what you think of the pairing especially if you have the VEs


----------



## KuroKitsu

Jayden said:


> Right? I thought it was pretty perfect for what it is but Eric insisted on nitpicking finer details, wanting it to be perfect - not that im complaining about his dedication though!
> 
> 
> Lucky you! I wanted to make a trip down again to test more of the 8 but looks like the new proto is with you  Let me know what you think of the pairing especially if you have the VEs


Probably depends on the time I have available. I'm not officially on the VE tour due to concerns with having private details held by a third party, so its like a side thing while he has it for a week.

The protoype will definitely be taking a spin on the Odin though. There were some improvements I wanted on the pairing to Socrates, so I'm curious as to what direction it has gone in.


----------



## Eric Chong

riverground said:


> It’s time to organize that meet up 😂


Wished i could be there!


----------



## Jayden

KuroKitsu said:


> The protoype will definitely be taking a spin on the Odin though.


My Odin is happily paired with the Iliad but I reckon the Socrates 8 proto could spin well. Excited to know how it fares


----------



## jlemaster1957 (May 11, 2022)

Today received and paired Project 8 Fortitude with 64 Audio U12T. This is the 2.5 mm terminated. All comparisons were using Cayin C9 paired to Hiby R8 using the same settings for stock and the Eletech.  I am hearing MUCH more prominent mids with P8 F, especially vocals. Bass is elevated and more tight with faster attack and shorter decay,  treble is more detailed and sparkly than stock. Stage is wider than stock (but remember too that stock is 3.5 mm and the P8F I have is balanced). I have heard the word ‘airy’ used - what I am hearing is a very dark background and very distinct, widely separated instruments with a bit deeper stage than stock. This is all quite prominent A/B vs stock. However, there is a wrinkle which makes me wonder what exactly is causing what I am hearing: the P8F is paired with a 2.5 mm (female) to 4.4 mm (male) Socrates pigtail. Is it possible that the 6” of Socrates wire in the pigtail is having a substantial influence on the SQ.? I expected to hear changes but not quite this much, especially the prominence of the mids.

Whatever,  it is all EXTREMELY delicious and better than even hoped for.


----------



## Eric Chong

jlemaster1957 said:


> Today received and paired Project 8 Fortitude with 64 Audio U12T. This is the 2.5 mm terminated. All comparisons were using Cayin C9 paired to Hiby R8 using the same settings for stock and the Eletech.  I am hearing MUCH more prominent mids with P8 F, especially vocals. Bass is elevated and more tight with faster attack and shorter decay,  treble is more detailed and sparkly than stock. Stage is wider than stock (but remember too that stock is 3.5 mm and the P8F I have is balanced). I have heard the word ‘airy’ used - what I am hearing is a very dark background and very distinct, widely separated instruments with a bit deeper stage than stock. This is all quite prominent A/B vs stock. However, there is a wrinkle which makes me wonder what exactly is causing what I am hearing: the P8F is paired with a 2.5 mm (female) to 4.4 mm (male) Socrates pigtail. Is it possible that the 6” of Socrates wire in the pigtail is having a substantial influence on the SQ.? I expected to hear changes but not quite this much, especially the prominence of the mids.
> 
> Whatever,  it is all EXTREMELY delicious and better than even hoped for.


Glad you like the Fortitude 8, the SQ improvements you described largely comes from the IEM cable itself more so than the pigtail. Pigtails will likely not impact the setup strongly. 

Hoping i can ship you the Socrates soon!


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> Possibly months away. We could be planning for another bout of Project 8 in Q3-Q4.


Looking forward to it! And also hoping to have my hands on the Socrates soon. Just throwing it off my mind, I wonder how would the next cable in the Dante series be like. My desktop rig needs some fresh equipments


----------



## Jayden

Craftsman1511 said:


> Looking forward to it! And also hoping to have my hands on the Socrates soon. Just throwing it off my mind, I wonder how would the next cable in the Dante series be like. My desktop rig needs some fresh equipments


I believe @Eric Chong and his team has plans in mind for his upcoming product line, he's just keeping us in suspense! It would definitely be exciting to see what he and his team have up their sleeves


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> I wonder how would the next cable in the Dante series be like


I would reckon a proper Silver cable would make sense. What do you guys reckon?



Jayden said:


> I believe @Eric Chong and his team has plans in mind for his upcoming product line, he's just keeping us in suspense! It would definitely be exciting to see what he and his team have up their sleeves



Heheh mid year has usually been a period of heavy R&D for us in preparation of the releases for Q3 / Q4.


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> I would reckon a proper Silver cable would make sense. What do you guys reckon?


You can't beat a classic. 😁 


Eric Chong said:


> Heheh mid year has usually been a period of heavy R&D for us in preparation of the releases for Q3 / Q4.


Time for science! 😅


----------



## Auricon

Big band jazz sounds in DSD256 with trombone player and session musician, Krisztian Csapo aka "Kriz", with my 3 bae's:
N8ii + EXT x Eletech P8 Plato x Socrates


----------



## 14christ

Auricon said:


> Big band jazz sounds in DSD256 with trombone player and session musician, Krisztian Csapo aka "Kriz", with my 3 bae's:
> N8ii + EXT x Eletech P8 Plato x Socrates


Shame on your for having a DSD512 capable device and listening to a mere 256. Blasphemy!!! 😂😂


----------



## Auricon

14christ said:


> Shame on your for having a DSD512 capable device and listening to a mere 256. Blasphemy!!! 😂😂


LOL original recording was DSD256, wasn’t worth the extra file size or $$ 🤣🤣


----------



## 14christ

Auricon said:


> LOL original recording was DSD256, wasn’t worth the extra file size or $$ 🤣🤣


I figured that. I was just pulling your leg buddy


----------



## Auricon

14christ said:


> I figured that. I was just pulling your leg buddy


Hahaha, ja ja!


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> You can't beat a classic. 😁
> 
> Time for science! 😅


Indeed, i’ll likely devise a pure Silver for the Dante series prior to going the exotic route. Imagine a future with GPS in Dantes, oof!

PS : im amazed at the amount of puppies GIF you managed to dig up 😂


----------



## riverground

Eric Chong said:


> I would reckon a proper Silver cable would make sense. What do you guys reckon?


Yes to silver!!! That would look absolutely gorgeous!

And GPS Dantes would be amazing too 😂 

But I’m all for pure silver.


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Indeed, i’ll likely devise a pure Silver for the Dante series prior to going the exotic route. Imagine a future with GPS in Dantes, oof!
> 
> PS : im amazed at the amount of puppies GIF you managed to dig up 😂


Big vote for GPS! 🙏


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Indeed, i’ll likely devise a pure Silver for the Dante series prior to going the exotic route. Imagine a future with GPS in Dantes, oof!


I think I have become a bit of a purist recently and seem to enjoy higher end pure copper and silver cables most of all (yep, Plato is still up there with my all-time favourites 😁). 


Eric Chong said:


> PS : im amazed at the amount of puppies GIF you managed to dig up 😂


LOL! 😂 Gotta love a good puppy gif. Making them myself now too (might take long to load):






But dressing Barnie up in my old lab coat and making him do experiments might take a bit more training. 🤣


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Big vote for GPS! 🙏


Indeed, i haven't seen much GPS in the Desktop realm, could be an interesting future project to ponder..



Wyville said:


> I think I have become a bit of a purist recently and seem to enjoy higher end pure copper and silver cables most of all (yep, Plato is still up there with my all-time favourites 😁).
> 
> LOL! 😂 Gotta love a good puppy gif. Making them myself now too (might take long to load):
> 
> ...


Heheh indeed, wait till i get the Inferno over to you! Would love to hear your thoughts on that too! 

Oof Barnie seems to be getting bigger since i last saw photos/videos of him!


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> Indeed, i haven't seen much GPS in the Desktop realm, could be an interesting future project to ponder..
> 
> 
> Heheh indeed, wait till i get the Inferno over to you! Would love to hear your thoughts on that too!
> ...



LOL!!!  As I'm reading your reply in a rush on my phone, I see "wait till i get Inferno over to you... oof, Barnie seems to be getting bigger".  So, I jumped to a conclusion you are suggesting that Inferno can double as a nice copper leash


----------



## Eric Chong

heheh why not  if it’ll hold Barnie, it’d be a really robust cable lol


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> heheh why not  if it’ll hold Barnie, it’d be a really robust cable lol


Trust me all. I am one of the few with the Inferno and I can tell you that it WILL be a great leash. Even a whip to keep your pet tigers at bay. But such a gorgeous one at the same time!


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Trust me all. I am one of the few with the Inferno and I can tell you that it WILL be a great leash. Even a whip to keep your pet tigers at bay. But such a gorgeous one at the same time!


@Wyville 

Kiats endorsed. Barnie it away


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh indeed, wait till i get the Inferno over to you! Would love to hear your thoughts on that too!


Been looking forward to trying out your take on a dedicated headphone cable for such a long time now and the Inferno looks amazing, so can't wait! 😁


Eric Chong said:


> Oof Barnie seems to be getting bigger since i last saw photos/videos of him!


Oh man, he's huge now. He is a lean 60kg (he's still on a strictly controlled diet), so the weight doesn't even give a good indication of his size. Bigger than most Leonbergers, and his half-brother, whom we always thought as big, seems tiny now. Barnie is such a gorgeous dog and has a character to match:





twister6 said:


> LOL!!!  As I'm reading your reply in a rush on my phone, I see "wait till i get Inferno over to you... oof, Barnie seems to be getting bigger".  So, I jumped to a conclusion you are suggesting that Inferno can double as a nice copper leash





Kiats said:


> Trust me all. I am one of the few with the Inferno and I can tell you that it WILL be a great leash. Even a whip to keep your pet tigers at bay. But such a gorgeous one at the same time!





Eric Chong said:


> @Wyville
> 
> Kiats endorsed. Barnie it away


LOL! 😂 If we want to do a durability stress test, then Barnie is the right man dog for the job! He's super strong.


----------



## KuroKitsu

So the Project L hardware. I think y'all are gonna like it,


----------



## Damz87 (May 17, 2022)

Thank you so much to @Eric Chong for the opportunity to hear the Project L prototype cables and accepting my amatuer feedback 

I shared more with Eric directly, but here is a quick summary of my thoughts on the three prototypes:

_Impressions with 64 Audio Tia Fourte Noir & U12t, Unique Melody MEST Indigo, Vision Ears EXT & Phonix, and Empire Ears Legend Evo. _

*Alpha* has a beautifully rich, lush and analogue tonality which was immediately noticeable on each IEM I tested it with. I noticed that treble gets slightly brought down and more in line with the mids, but bass gets some extra emphasis, effectively making an L-shape type of sound. Bass notes sound a bit thicker and rounder. Easily my favourite tonality out of the three, but I just wished for not such a heavy cut in the upper registers to maintain a bit more of an open and expansive sound with each iem I tried.

Switching from Alpha to *Gamma*, I'm immediately presented with a more lively, energetic and technical sound. Upper frequencies sound revealing but with a warm tone, albeit not as warm as Alpha.  Bass again has an analogue feel to it, a little more defined than Alpha but maintains a good sense of roundness and heft. Overall, Gamma sounds the least "copper" out of the three, leaning more to the analytical side of the spectrum but not as far as silver-based cables that I’ve heard. I really like this one. I told Eric that if he can combine the tonality of Alpha with the technicality of Gamma, that would be ideal for my tastes.

*Beta* sounds the most mid-forward out of the three to my ears. It has a nice vocal presentation, however I found the bass and treble extension to be heavily restricted, thus killing some energy and balance in the overall sound. I would say Beta is the least technical sounding cable out of the three. It may work well for IEM's that are v-shaped and need some more midrange emphasis. I felt Beta had the thickest tone overall which was simply too much in my opinion. It was my least enjoyable out of the three prototypes.


----------



## Auricon

KuroKitsu said:


> So the Project L hardware. I think y'all are gonna like it,


Ja, Project L hardware is distinctly unique and personally, I’m quite enamored with its design.


----------



## Damz87

Auricon said:


> Ja, Project L hardware is distinctly unique and personally, I’m quite enamored with its design.


Same here. Can’t wait to see it in person 🔥


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> I would reckon a proper Silver cable would make sense. What do you guys reckon?


Good ol' pure silver goodness sounds like another piece of All-time Classic from Eletech! 



Eric Chong said:


> Heheh mid year has usually been a period of heavy R&D for us in preparation of the releases for Q3 / Q4.


Q3 is coming right up, I'll be on a lookout on every platform you are on @Eric Chong, just to be sure that I don't miss out on any teasers you're going to drop!


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> Imagine a future with GPS in Dantes, oof!


GPS in Dante series would be massive!


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> I would reckon a proper Silver cable would make sense. What do you guys reckon?


A pure silver cable would be nice, and definitely massive. Ever considered using materials from Iliad and making them into headphone cables @Eric Chong?



Eric Chong said:


> Indeed, i haven't seen much GPS in the Desktop realm, could be an interesting future project to ponder..


Ooooo, sounds like I will have new loots from you in the future @Eric Chong! I can already imagine an Aeneid XL on my desktop setup...


----------



## Sifo

So that project 8 socrates prototype.... sounds gooooooood. Hopefully riverground posts some pics


----------



## Kiats

Sifo said:


> So that project 8 socrates prototype.... sounds gooooooood. Hopefully riverground posts some pics


This is what it looks like


----------



## jlemaster1957

Kiats said:


> This is what it looks like


Byu- tee- ful. Someday!


----------



## KuroKitsu

Y'all get ready for that Socrates 8.

It's good, reallly good


----------



## metaljem77

I’m waiting for Eric and his team’s cable releases… of all the audio things I’m waiting for, I’m waiting eagerly for this the most 🥹


----------



## KuroKitsu

metaljem77 said:


> I’m waiting for Eric and his team’s cable releases… of all the audio things I’m waiting for, I’m waiting eagerly for this the most 🥹


The one thing I said after trying it on Odin was: If this is the final tuning, I would havr to pair my palladium plated hybrid with something else. 

As it is the current hardware gives me Aeneid vibes, can't wait to see the design Eric goes with. 

Project L design though, mhmmmm


----------



## Jayden

KuroKitsu said:


> Y'all get ready for that Socrates 8.
> 
> It's good, reallly good


This is soooo tempting. Even though I've yet to receive my Inferno, I'm already thinking of getting the Socrates 8 


metaljem77 said:


> I’m waiting for Eric and his team’s cable releases… of all the audio things I’m waiting for, I’m waiting eagerly for this the most 🥹


You're not alone in this. I am also looking forward to what Eric and his team has in store for the rest of 2022. I'm pretty sure it's gonna be wild


----------



## KuroKitsu

Jayden said:


> This is soooo tempting. Even though I've yet to receive my Inferno, I'm already thinking of getting the Socrates 8


Eric wants to squeeze a bit more height in the soundstage and even darker background. It's gonna be glorius.


----------



## Jayden

KuroKitsu said:


> Eric wants to squeeze a bit more height in the soundstage and even darker background. It's gonna be glorius.


Definitely, given that Eric's products have been top notch thus far, these tweaks and adjustments are the differentiating factors that makes his products so ever attractive.


----------



## Eric Chong

Oof sorry i havent been present. Was out of the country for a little bit and just returned back to the office today. Will get to the PMs and Emails immediately. Thanks for being so patient with me!

Meanwhile, @Sifo ,@riverground ,@KuroKitsu just had a field day or mini Toronto meet with the Socrates 8 Prototype. Photos should come soon! Wished i could be there!

PS : Come to SG guys



Auricon said:


> Ja, Project L hardware is distinctly unique and personally, I’m quite enamored with its design.


Heheh, im waiting to see the final CNC effects on it, hopefully it'll turn out as nice i thought it'll be! 



Jayden said:


> Good ol' pure silver goodness sounds like another piece of All-time Classic from Eletech!


Oh yes , and always a challenging one to work with. Let's see if i can do a "Inferno" kind of cable with Silver, that should be very full bodies and interesting. 



Craftsman1511 said:


> Ever considered using materials from Iliad and making them into headphone cables @Eric Chong?


No, but good idea. The problem though i foresee is that with large gauge and multi-mixed materials, it's going to be realllyyyyy difficult to control the final sound output. The costs isn't going to be pretty though. 



metaljem77 said:


> I’m waiting for Eric and his team’s cable releases… of all the audio things I’m waiting for, I’m waiting eagerly for this the most 🥹


Heheh you spoil us too much! Now the team's only thinking about Metaljem's cookies and treats


----------



## riverground

Sifo said:


> So that project 8 socrates prototype.... sounds gooooooood. Hopefully riverground posts some pics


I’ll definitely be sharing the photos soon lol



Eric Chong said:


> Meanwhile, @Sifo ,@riverground ,@KuroKitsu just had a field day or mini Toronto meet with the Socrates 8 Prototype. Photos should come soon! Wished i could be there!
> 
> PS : Come to SG guys


Would definitely love to visit SG sometime soon!!

The product photos will be up soon lol

I have so much to work on this long weekend.
I just have a wedding to attend to Saturday but other than that, I should have time to work on the photos.

I might do a bit more but for the Socrates 8 I paired it with the VE PHöNIX for that sophistication lol

Here are some photos from the Mini “CanJam” Toronto. I have to thank Charles over at Headfoneshop for letting me host a meetup there.


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Oof sorry i havent been present. Was out of the country for a little bit and just returned back to the office today. Will get to the PMs and Emails immediately. Thanks for being so patient with me!
> 
> Meanwhile, @Sifo ,@riverground ,@KuroKitsu just had a field day or mini Toronto meet with the Socrates 8 Prototype. Photos should come soon! Wished i could be there!
> 
> ...


Hehehe, there’s a Chinese saying 能吃是福… jokes aside, I really don’t mean to pressure you and your team, and more importantly, I want to express my appreciation of your efforts and work ethos 🤩 I want to be able to visit soon and bring some munchies!


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Hehehe, there’s a Chinese saying 能吃是福… jokes aside, I really don’t mean to pressure you and your team, and more importantly, I want to express my appreciation of your efforts and work ethos 🤩 I want to be able to visit soon and bring some munchies!



Let me know la! I will try to make time to pop by with the LP DAPs for you to try.  

Packing soon for trIp to Indonesia. Am deciding between Shanling M9/LP W2 and Sony 1AM2/P6Pro. And matching FitEar Air2/Iliad and Turii Ti. Decisions decisions…


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> Let me know la! I will try to make time to pop by with the LP DAPs for you to try.
> 
> Packing soon for trIp to Indonesia. Am deciding between Shanling M9/LP W2 and Sony 1AM2/P6Pro. And matching FitEar Air2/Iliad and Turii Ti. Decisions decisions…


Yes, I’m thinking when Eric and his team have finalised on the Proj L and/or P8 Socrates cables, can I please drop by? Have a safe and good trip!


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Yes, I’m thinking when Eric and his team have finalised on the Proj L and/or P8 Socrates cables, can I please drop by? Have a safe and good trip!


Thanks! I am still trying to decide on combo. Think I will settle for the 1AM2 and P6P.


----------



## Eric Chong

riverground said:


> I’ll definitely be sharing the photos soon lol
> 
> 
> Would definitely love to visit SG sometime soon!!
> ...


How goes the mini-meet in Toronto? Any interesting stuffs? Man i wished we could be there



metaljem77 said:


> Hehehe, there’s a Chinese saying 能吃是福… jokes aside, I really don’t mean to pressure you and your team, and more importantly, I want to express my appreciation of your efforts and work ethos 🤩 I want to be able to visit soon and bring some munchies!



Heheh thank you for being so kind with us! Yes, let's organise a mini gathering with the rest at the office when the prototypes are all done. I'll bring some nice coffee


----------



## FlyHigh247

Hi guys! Im new to the audiophile scene, only started lurking around HeadFi recently. Have been looking around for some nice cables to pair with my EE Legend Evos and I came across Eletech while looking around the cables thread. I'm more inclined towards bass and vocals, what would you guys recommend from Eletech? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deezel177

FlyHigh247 said:


> Hi guys! Im new to the audiophile scene, only started lurking around HeadFi recently. Have been looking around for some nice cables to pair with my EE Legend Evos and I came across Eletech while looking around the cables thread. I'm more inclined towards bass and vocals, what would you guys recommend from Eletech? Thanks in advance!


My vote goes to the Socrates for bass and vocals. It gives great power and texture to the sub-bass and high-mids. As long as you don’t mind a stage that isn’t _insanely_ spacious, I think it’s a solid bet.


----------



## jlemaster1957

Deezel177 said:


> My vote goes to the Socrates for bass and vocals. It gives great power and texture to the sub-bass and high-mids. As long as you don’t mind a stage that isn’t _insanely_ spacious, I think it’s a solid bet.


Agree- this is the firm rec from the vast majority of reviewers at least for EE LX including @twister6 and @ngoshawk. It’s good to read a similar rec for EVO. Socrates has been nearly impossible to obtain the last few months due to the Shanghai lockdown and unavailability of parts- soon to be remedied we hope. I backordered in last March from Bloom Audio in the US and am still waiting. Having said that, this seems a solid rec for us new cable users as it is still not in the stratosphere price-wise (though not inexpensive either).


----------



## Sifo (May 23, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> How goes the mini-meet in Toronto? Any interesting stuffs? Man i wished we could be there



Lot of cable talk since that's what we were there for. Thanks for giving us a reason to get together!



Deezel177 said:


> My vote goes to the Socrates for bass and vocals. It gives great power and texture to the sub-bass and high-mids. As long as you don’t mind a stage that isn’t _insanely_ spacious, I think it’s a solid bet.



Socrates Project 8 does this EVEN better... by a significant margin. And it's not even in its final form 

That being said I do echo the sentiment that Socrates 4w is also great for this, I use them on the Valkyrie and it accomplishes exactly that. Great boost to the sub-bass and vocals.


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> Oh yes , and always a challenging one to work with. Let's see if i can do a "Inferno" kind of cable with Silver, that should be very full bodies and interesting.


Looking forward to the wonders that you and your team are going to come up with!



metaljem77 said:


> Yes, I’m thinking when Eric and his team have finalised on the Proj L and/or P8 Socrates cables, can I please drop by? Have a safe and good trip!


Please do! I am sure you will enjoy your time at his office trying out all the cables that are available 



FlyHigh247 said:


> Hi guys! Im new to the audiophile scene, only started lurking around HeadFi recently. Have been looking around for some nice cables to pair with my EE Legend Evos and I came across Eletech while looking around the cables thread. I'm more inclined towards bass and vocals, what would you guys recommend from Eletech? Thanks in advance!


Yes I have to agree to having the Socrates as the cable of choice when you are looking at bass and vocals. But to get them, it will probably take you quite some time due to the current restrictions in Shanghai (which we all hope that the restrictions will be eased soon)


----------



## Mibuzo

*Project L Test & Review*

I have been fortunate to be given the opportunity to be a part of a group to test Eletech’s Project L Cables. Below are my thoughts and observations.

*Test Criteria –* All testing was done with CIEM Mason FS, a Shanling M8, and the New Aroma A100TB with the PS100 Power supply. I also tested them with the M8 straight on without the amp. As with any review, YMMV.

Testing was performed as follows.

One day was spent with each of the three cables and taken with me wherever I went throughout the day. The total listening time exceeded 8 hours per day, inclusive of a mid-day break to compare each cable to Eletech’s current flagship, the Aeneid. The final day was spent switching between all 3 test cables to cement my findings. Tracks and Genre’s were varied and spanned everything in my library.

Packaging Arrived properly labeled and ready to go. Since the fit and finish of the prototype cables are not representative of any final product, we will skip that portion, except to say that the cables themselves were all similar quality and similar comfort. Ergonomics are a strong point of Eletech’s, and not one I expect to change in the future.

*Alpha

Pros* – Most Balanced sound of the three, gives a touch of extra extension and clarity, relatively neutral with solid technicality
*Cons* –Slightly uneven at times, slightly sharp during complex or heavy passages

The Alpha started out as my 2nd favorite cable and upon extensive listening, evolved into my favorite of the three. The Alpha offered a strong case for neutrality and technicality, even if it did become a bit uneven and chaotic in its presentation at times. For those who prefer a warmer, sweeter sound, you may find the alpha a bit harsh for your tastes, especially on poorly mastered metal tracks. Those who prefer the extra bit may enjoy it more so for that reason. The staging felt natural without feeling overextended in any artificial way

For the Alpha, Extension, Clarity (with an edge), and an aggressive presentation are the keywords to consider. Over the course of the day or so that I spent with Alpha, I came to appreciate its capabilities quite a bit more than its initial presentation led me to believe, and I believe it has the strongest potential to become the final product in Eletech’s line (with some adjustments).

*Beta

Pros* – Pleasing, warm tonality with a mid-forward presentation compared to alpha and gamma, smooth, easy to enjoy if not listening critically
*Cons* – Least technically capable of the three cables, loses out on extension and dynamics, and can be overly smooth at times

Beta began as my favorite cable in terms of tonality, warmth, and musicality. I hews closest to my personal preference in terms of sound signature (neutral-warm), and so in the first few hours, I spent most of my time pleasantly enjoying the experience. After that time had passed however, I noticed a few things which I wasn’t able to shake off. Firstly, the extension is lacking compared to both other test cables in Project L, and dynamics are reduced by a noticeable amount. In my estimation, Beta sounds the most “coppery” of the three cables but seems to suffer from too much of a good thing. At no point did I stop enjoying my time with the Beta, but the longer into my listening session I got, the less I could shake off the feeling that I was missing a bit of texture, bite, and clarity in tracks that I knew extremely well. I felt that the principles this cable was shooting for could be used in other concepts to great effect or modified in a way that dialed back on the warmth and smoothness a touch. Overall – Beta still ended up in 2nd, and I very much enjoyed my time with it.

*Gamma

Pros *– Most Technical of the three, with the best dynamics, and the sharpest transients
*Cons* – More uneven than Alpha, some sibilance, Peaky

Gamma was unfortunately my least favorite of the three, even though I did see some of its redeeming qualities. It was more technical to my ears by a significant margin than beta, and slightly more so than alpha. I felt that it had the tightest attack and the quickest transients. All these things, in a vacuum are very positive qualities. However, something about the Gamma cable just didn’t click over the long term. I will say besides the unevenness, gamma was the hardest for me to cement my thoughts on. At times, its presentation was just right for the track I was listening too, but ultimately, I felt that I was consistently being pulled out of the immersive experience by a peak or sibilance, and it was enough to diminish my overall enjoyment so that it ended up on the bottom.

*Overall Verdict*

Once I sent the cables onto the next reviewer and sat down to think, I realized that what I would want most would be a combination of the Alpha and Beta cables. Combining the technicalities of the Alpha (without the peaks of Gamma), while adding a touch of smoothness and warmth from the Beta concept cable would be ideal for my preferences. I would also advocate for a small amount of shielding on the final product, as I did hear a bit of noise coming through my amp (which does not exist with Aeneid). I think, with further testing, that the finished product could be a huge compliment to the Eletech line. I am excited to see where it ends up!


----------



## Eric Chong

FlyHigh247 said:


> Hi guys! Im new to the audiophile scene, only started lurking around HeadFi recently. Have been looking around for some nice cables to pair with my EE Legend Evos and I came across Eletech while looking around the cables thread. I'm more inclined towards bass and vocals, what would you guys recommend from Eletech? Thanks in advance!


Welcome to the community~!! The people here are rather nice, will be able to advise you on IEMs , Cables or otherwise. Thank you for considering Eletechs in your upgrade path 



jlemaster1957 said:


> impossible to obtain the last few months due to the Shanghai lockdown and unavailability of parts- soon to be remedied we hope


Indeed, this is getting really frustrating and hopefully we'll see the end of it in a week or two.



Sifo said:


> Lot of cable talk since that's what we were there for. Thanks for giving us a reason to get together!


You guys should do it more often! Cables or not! 



Mibuzo said:


> *Project L Test & Review*
> 
> I have been fortunate to be given the opportunity to be a part of a group to test Eletech’s Project L Cables. Below are my thoughts and observations.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the intensive listening and feedbacks, we've actually begun the next phase of prototyping for it based off the group's feedback so far and even im excited to see how what results it'll yield.


----------



## FlyHigh247

Thank you for the recommendations, seems like the Socrates could potentially be the cable that I may be looking for. Can anyone advise on the build quality of Eletech cables? Do they last long with daily use, say a good 4-8hours worth of listening time throughout the day?

Also, besides the technical and physical qualities of the cable, how is the after-sale service and customer service from Eletech? Please don't get me wrong, I don't mean anything hostile, just enquiring on this aspect of the brand as I have encountered bad experiences from other known audio brands.

As I mentioned that I have been reading a few pages back, there are reviews and impressions on the Socrates 8, which I believe is a product that hasn't been launched yet? If I were to wait for the Socrates 8 to be released, will the Socrates 8 will be a significant difference over the 'regular' Socrates?


----------



## korvin12

FlyHigh247 said:


> Thank you for the recommendations, seems like the Socrates could potentially be the cable that I may be looking for. Can anyone advise on the build quality of Eletech cables? Do they last long with daily use, say a good 4-8hours worth of listening time throughout the day?
> 
> Also, besides the technical and physical qualities of the cable, how is the after-sale service and customer service from Eletech? Please don't get me wrong, I don't mean anything hostile, just enquiring on this aspect of the brand as I have encountered bad experiences from other known audio brands.
> 
> As I mentioned that I have been reading a few pages back, there are reviews and impressions on the Socrates 8, which I believe is a product that hasn't been launched yet? If I were to wait for the Socrates 8 to be released, will the Socrates 8 will be a significant difference over the 'regular' Socrates?


Been supporting them ever since they started, their customer service is top notch, Boss Eric will serve u well, mark my words


----------



## Mibuzo

FlyHigh247 said:


> Thank you for the recommendations, seems like the Socrates could potentially be the cable that I may be looking for. Can anyone advise on the build quality of Eletech cables? Do they last long with daily use, say a good 4-8hours worth of listening time throughout the day?
> 
> Also, besides the technical and physical qualities of the cable, how is the after-sale service and customer service from Eletech? Please don't get me wrong, I don't mean anything hostile, just enquiring on this aspect of the brand as I have encountered bad experiences from other known audio brands.
> 
> As I mentioned that I have been reading a few pages back, there are reviews and impressions on the Socrates 8, which I believe is a product that hasn't been launched yet? If I were to wait for the Socrates 8 to be released, will the Socrates 8 will be a significant difference over the 'regular' Socrates?


Eric has some of the best customer service, as well as one of the best overall demeanors, of anyone I have done business with in this hobby. Buy with 100% confidence.


----------



## Sifo

FlyHigh247 said:


> Thank you for the recommendations, seems like the Socrates could potentially be the cable that I may be looking for. Can anyone advise on the build quality of Eletech cables? Do they last long with daily use, say a good 4-8hours worth of listening time throughout the day?
> 
> Also, besides the technical and physical qualities of the cable, how is the after-sale service and customer service from Eletech? Please don't get me wrong, I don't mean anything hostile, just enquiring on this aspect of the brand as I have encountered bad experiences from other known audio brands.
> 
> As I mentioned that I have been reading a few pages back, there are reviews and impressions on the Socrates 8, which I believe is a product that hasn't been launched yet? If I were to wait for the Socrates 8 to be released, will the Socrates 8 will be a significant difference over the 'regular' Socrates?



As far as the minute subtleties that a cable swap may or may not provide in the first place (depending on who you ask), from what I experienced yeah it was a significant sonic difference but do keep in mind it's also a significant price difference. As far as build quality goes I use mine for about that many hours every day and have had no issues.


----------



## jlemaster1957

FlyHigh247 said:


> Thank you for the recommendations, seems like the Socrates could potentially be the cable that I may be looking for. Can anyone advise on the build quality of Eletech cables? Do they last long with daily use, say a good 4-8hours worth of listening time throughout the day?
> 
> Also, besides the technical and physical qualities of the cable, how is the after-sale service and customer service from Eletech? Please don't get me wrong, I don't mean anything hostile, just enquiring on this aspect of the brand as I have encountered bad experiences from other known audio brands.
> 
> As I mentioned that I have been reading a few pages back, there are reviews and impressions on the Socrates 8, which I believe is a product that hasn't been launched yet? If I were to wait for the Socrates 8 to be released, will the Socrates 8 will be a significant difference over the 'regular' Socrates?


Correct on Socrates 8- price is usually a bit less than double the price of the 4 wire, if the past is a good predictor for the Project 8 versions of 4 wire  Eletech cables (which in this current world economy it probably isn’t). If you can purchase a 4-wire Socrates I’d advise starting with that - given their recent unavailability, resale value ought to be good if you decide later to upgrade to the Project 8 version…at least, that’s what I am telling myself…


----------



## Jayden

FlyHigh247 said:


> Thank you for the recommendations, seems like the Socrates could potentially be the cable that I may be looking for. Can anyone advise on the build quality of Eletech cables? Do they last long with daily use, say a good 4-8hours worth of listening time throughout the day?
> 
> Also, besides the technical and physical qualities of the cable, how is the after-sale service and customer service from Eletech? Please don't get me wrong, I don't mean anything hostile, just enquiring on this aspect of the brand as I have encountered bad experiences from other known audio brands.
> 
> As I mentioned that I have been reading a few pages back, there are reviews and impressions on the Socrates 8, which I believe is a product that hasn't been launched yet? If I were to wait for the Socrates 8 to be released, will the Socrates 8 will be a significant difference over the 'regular' Socrates?


I can attest to Eletech's CS and after care as well. They're jolly good bunch and just nice people to talk to generally. I've not had any build quality issues with their products so far and it's been nothing but fantastic especially with the intricate designs and all. 



Sifo said:


> As far as the minute subtleties that a cable swap may or may not provide in the first place (depending on who you ask), from what I experienced yeah it was a significant sonic difference but do keep in mind it's also a significant price difference. As far as build quality goes I use mine for about that many hours every day and have had no issues.


I personally found the Socrates 8 to have improved so much off the Socrates, and that was only a early prototype I heard. I believe the one you guys listened to was the part 2 of the R&D ?


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> No, but good idea. The problem though i foresee is that with large gauge and multi-mixed materials, it's going to be realllyyyyy difficult to control the final sound output. The costs isn't going to be pretty though.


I see, I guess with a huge gauge and mixed materials, it would be interesting



FlyHigh247 said:


> Also, besides the technical and physical qualities of the cable, how is the after-sale service and customer service from Eletech? Please don't get me wrong, I don't mean anything hostile, just enquiring on this aspect of the brand as I have encountered bad experiences from other known audio brands.


ET customer care is one of the outstanding ones in my audio dealings, Eric is someone who knows his stuff, and is able to advise and help you with any enquiries you may have before or after-sales. Build quality-wise, Eletech cables have one of the best hardware that I have seen thus far.

I have been seeing photos and talks on the Socrates 8, and it has gotten me very intrigued. To my knowledge, the 8W series from Eletech has always been a seasonal product, but I am unsure of the availability and when is the project usually launched. Can anyone advise if it is released in limited quantities or it is a limited edition product?


----------



## jlemaster1957

Craftsman1511 said:


> I see, I guess with a huge gauge and mixed materials, it would be interesting
> 
> 
> ET customer care is one of the outstanding ones in my audio dealings, Eric is someone who knows his stuff, and is able to advise and help you with any enquiries you may have before or after-sales. Build quality-wise, Eletech cables have one of the best hardware that I have seen thus far.
> ...


Project 8 Socrates is not yet available for purchase anywhere. Eletech is still developing it. Some users have been able to listen to a prototype that was loaned to them.  It is slated to become available in the second half of this year.


----------



## Jayden

Craftsman1511 said:


> I have been seeing photos and talks on the Socrates 8, and it has gotten me very intrigued. To my knowledge, the 8W series from Eletech has always been a seasonal product, but I am unsure of the availability and when is the project usually launched. Can anyone advise if it is released in limited quantities or it is a limited edition product?


Yes, Project 8 has been a seasonal product, usually releases once a year. Not sure when @Eric Chong and his team will release the products for 8W this year as I have not heard or seen any hints from him on any platforms. That being said, products from Project 8 are not limited, but do take note that they usually sell out VERY quickly. The Socrates 8 you see in the previous pages are still prototypes, and to my knowledge, nothing have been finalised as yet.


----------



## Kiats

Been on the road for a lightning trip to Jakarta and Surabaya, which included waking up at 430 am to leave at 530 am to beat the JKT traffic for a domestic flight. 

Did I miss anything? Any new Eletech products unveiled? 

One lesson during this crazy trip: the Turii Ti is a wonderful IEM. So, those in SG should pop by Jaben SG and ask @Uncle Wilson to have a listen to the demo unit. Wonderfully balanced. Crazy good for vocals. Yet the sub bass is still there when called on.


----------



## FlyHigh247

Thank you all for the recommendations and advises! Definitely considering to get the Socrates for a start, when it is available. I will reach out to Eletech on my purchases. Another question, where would be the best place to get firsthand information on new Eletech's new cable releases, platforms like Headfi/ Facebook/ Instagram?


----------



## mico1964

Here are my thoughts on the three prototypes kindly sent to me by Eric and now on their way to mvvRAZ.
I tested them with the two sources that I currently use most often (M11 Plus Ltd and DX300MAX), pairing them with the ProPhile 8, the EVO, the Odin, the Jewel and the Phönix, listening to a playlist of jazz music, mostly instrumental.

Of the three cables, the one I liked most in the end was the Gamma (and it was also the one I most regretted parting with!).
The reason is that of the three it is the one that seemed to me to really stand out from the copper cables I have used to date.
I liked the bass: defined, extended and textured, maybe just a little too tight.
Mids and treble are precise, analytical and detailed, more than I would expect from a classic copper cable.
What really amazed me, however, was the soundstage: in 3 years I had never heard from my ProPhile 8s such a wide and deep, truly holographic soundstage.
A really interesting cable, which pairs very well with IEMs with a neutral (ProPhile 8) or warm (Phönix) tonality.
Thanks to its well-controlled and never dominant bass I also liked it paired with the EVOs, but less so in the short test done with the Odins, whose already accentuated upper mids become a bit excessive.

I also liked the Alpha for its nice full and rounded low range, certainly much more present and in evidence than in the Gamma, compared to which, however, it loses in technical excellence.
Among my IEMs, the ones that seemed to me the most suitable to be paired with the Alpha were the Jewels and the Odins, probably because they have a tonality that compensates for a certain weakness of this cable in the mid and high range.

Beta was the one I liked least of the three, and certainly not because it sounds bad, far from it, but only because it seems to me the least original and innovative.
As I think bigbeans had already written, it is reminiscent of the sound of a PW Audio cable (without the damn nylon microphonic sleeving ...)

A cable that could combine the technical magic (resolution, clarity, width and depth of the soundstage) of Gamma with the powerful and round (but not at all bloated) bass of Alpha would be (for me) the cable of the year!

Thanks Eric for the nice experience!


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Yes, Project 8 has been a seasonal product, usually releases once a year. Not sure when @Eric Chong and his team will release the products for 8W this year as I have not heard or seen any hints from him on any platforms. That being said, products from Project 8 are not limited, but do take note that they usually sell out VERY quickly. The Socrates 8 you see in the previous pages are still prototypes, and to my knowledge, nothing have been finalised as yet.


As usual, Project 8 is not gonna be limited ; But it'll be seasonal. We may also have something up in the works to release together during the Project 8 this year - that will be limited in nature, Likely a 20-30 units project.



Kiats said:


> Did I miss anything? Any new Eletech products unveiled?


Not yet! But very soon heheh. You'll know if we launch anything 



FlyHigh247 said:


> Thank you all for the recommendations and advises! Definitely considering to get the Socrates for a start, when it is available. I will reach out to Eletech on my purchases. Another question, where would be the best place to get firsthand information on new Eletech's new cable releases, platforms like Headfi/ Facebook/ Instagram?


We can be reached everywhere even on our mobiles. But yeah the best place for updated news is here on Headfi. Meanwhile the Socrates is still unavailable unfortunately but it'll be coming back online soon hopefully



mico1964 said:


> Here are my thoughts on the three prototypes kindly sent to me by Eric and now on their way to mvvRAZ.
> I tested them with the two sources that I currently use most often (M11 Plus Ltd and DX300MAX), pairing them with the ProPhile 8, the EVO, the Odin, the Jewel and the Phönix, listening to a playlist of jazz music, mostly instrumental.
> 
> Of the three cables, the one I liked most in the end was the Gamma (and it was also the one I most regretted parting with!).
> ...



Thanks Mico for the detailed feedback, we've begun to work on the feedbacks and steered it in the general direction that y'all mentioned


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> We may also have something up in the works to release together during the Project 8 this year


I sense some teasing in this sentence... I should really stick around HeadFi more often so that I don't miss anything



FlyHigh247 said:


> Another question, where would be the best place to get firsthand information on new Eletech's new cable releases, platforms like Headfi/ Facebook/ Instagram?


You can keep a lookout on Facebook and Instagram for Eletech's latest news, but I would recommend HeadFi to be the best place to get first hand news on anything related to Eletech


----------



## Eric Chong

Meanwhile, we're at a critical juncture for the completion of Project "L". Will be away from Head-Fi for the next 1-2 weeks. Will still be reachable on mails and texts. 

Hopefully, i come back to you guys with good news!


----------



## Kiats

While we await new goodies from @Eric Chong , to whet the appetite of those who may be pondering the Inferno.  Pleasing to the eye, gorgeous sounds for the ears.


----------



## Craftsman1511

Kiats said:


> While we await new goodies from @Eric Chong , to whet the appetite of those who may be pondering the Inferno.  Pleasing to the eye, gorgeous sounds for the ears.


Not many people own the Inferno rn due to its availability of it. Still eagerly waiting on its arrival and def the long awaiting almost completion of "L"


----------



## Wyville

It is early days yet, but I recently received the Inferno and wanted to share some initial impressions.





First of all, the cable itself: This absolutely gorgeous piece of craftsmanship is definitely a potential lead for Barnie. 😂 Although I guess you can use it on the go, the Inferno is clearly aimed at desktop use and full-size headphones. It is by no means a cable that could double for IEMs. Big, heavy and extremely well built. The parts used have grown along with the cable, yet maintain the same intricate design familiar from Eletech’s IEM cables.

Given its size I thought I might find it annoying to use because I generally don’t get along well with bigger cables, until now that is. Paired with the HD650 I find that everything balances just fine when I use it while working behind my desk. The cable is stiffer than you would find with puny IEM cables, but again I feel like it is balanced well with regard to desktop use. The other aftermarket cable I have for the HD650 is based on an IEM cable and that feels fragile when I use it. For dedicated desktop use, I think I prefer the sturdy Inferno already.

In terms of sound, I have only used the Inferno for a few hours, but my first impressions are very positive. The Inferno seems to pair very well with the HD650 and I keep being a little surprised by how spacious and holographic it makes the HD650 sound, relatively speaking of course because the HD650 are always fairly intimate headphones. I get the impression that the low end gets a very nice analogue quality to it, while the mids seem to get more air and clarity, and the treble feels sweet. As always, it is a joy to listen to the HD650 and the Inferno seems to synergise very well with these iconic headphones.

Just to note, I am driving the HD650 with the Shanling M8 on “turbo” gain. It is sufficient to drive them properly, but I hope I can also get access to a 4.4mm desktop source.


----------



## Damz87

Wyville said:


> It is early days yet, but I recently received the Inferno and wanted to share some initial impressions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s so pretty 😍


----------



## Wyville

Damz87 said:


> It’s so pretty 😍


Yeah, Eric and his team did a great job on it. The Inferno is a proper desktop headphone cable and I love it. It actually makes me want to buy a proper desktop setup because I feel like I am embarrassing it by using the M8. 😂


----------



## Jayden

Wyville said:


> It is early days yet, but I recently received the Inferno and wanted to share some initial impressions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah elegant as heck. Im surprised Eric and his team can design something that feels right for Desktop in the first go given they've mostly been in the IEM field.

Btw, Is the actual more pinkish copper than reddish brown copper? I cant wait for it's arrival. How would you say the Inferno's main signature is?


----------



## Wyville

Jayden said:


> Woah elegant as heck. Im surprised Eric and his team can design something that feels right for Desktop in the first go given they've mostly been in the IEM field.
> 
> Btw, Is the actual more pinkish copper than reddish brown copper? I cant wait for it's arrival. How would you say the Inferno's main signature is?


Yes, I think they did a great job on the cable and really built it from the ground up as a full-size headphone cable.

The colour is pure copper, but the sleeving makes it difficult to capture if the light is not ideal and my picture was a very quick snapshot in bright daylight.


----------



## Craftsman1511

Just received a mail from @Eric Chong saying that production is moving again, looking forward to receiving the Inferno and Socrates soon. Am excited for them


----------



## FlyHigh247

Wyville said:


> It is early days yet, but I recently received the Inferno and wanted to share some initial impressions.


Oh this is nice! Didn't know Eletech have proper headphone cables. Color me intrigued. Are there any in-depth reviews of the Inferno?


----------



## Wyville

FlyHigh247 said:


> Oh this is nice! Didn't know Eletech have proper headphone cables. Color me intrigued. Are there any in-depth reviews of the Inferno?


This is the first one in the 'Dante' series of headphone cables. I believe there are a few reviews in the works and @Kiats has been sharing impressions here in the thread as well.


----------



## mvvRAZ (Jun 1, 2022)

Prototype Impressions time!

A big thanks to Eric and Eletech in including me in the tour and listening to my feedback for the prototype TOTL coppers.

So, here go impressions:

From what Eric explained, the Beta and Gamma are each its own material/composition, while the Alpha is a mix of the two in some proportions. The sound reflects that in my opinion.

The Beta I spent the least time with. Too warm and muddy for my taste, overall would attribute it to an entry level copper, and as such didn't pay much attention to it. Tonality is pleasant as most dark, thick sounding IEMs and cables are, but just lacks refinement and excitement

The Gamma was cool. I liked that a fair bit at first - it has this forward, wonky treble presentation which can be quite enjoyable depending on signature and IEMs, but can't quite escape that wonkiness. It is resolving due to the treble quantity, but it doesn't have the texture or dynamics I'd expect coming out of a TOTL copper. In that sense I wouldn't really consider it all that technical either really.

The Alpha is where things start heating up for me. It has a very satisfying, deep and textured bass rumble - my first instinct was to compare it to the Aeneid, but the Alpha has faster, more present midbass which works extremely well with the texture, and the general neutrality of the midrange and treble of the cable. Great dynamics, decent headroom. Discussed it with Eric and it seems like my impressions were pretty consistent with those of everyone else in the tour, so the Alpha's tonality will be the starting point for the Ode to Laura cable, with the focus on efforts being on improving the technical ability and further refining the signature.

I have to say this is one of the coolest tours I've ever been a part of, because all of us get to actually pick a prototype cable that we tried to keep (or well Eric will build and send it to us). I've picked the Alpha, and can't wait to compare the prototype to the finished product once I purchase the OtL. Gives an interesting perspective of where product development starts, and how elaborate the process is.

Amazing work from Eletech once again, and hats off for being this involved with the community and listening to our feedback.

Note: Whole post is "edited" because I clicked Ctrl Enter when I started typing it up and accidentally posted it 2 lines in


----------



## Kiats

mvvRAZ said:


> Prototype Impressions time!
> 
> A big thanks to Eric and Eletech in including me in the tour and listening to my feedback for the prototype TOTL coppers.
> 
> ...


Agree on the Gamma. it flatters to deceive. After the initial glow, it starts getting a bit fatiguing and a fair bit of glare.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Kiats said:


> Agree on the Gamma. it flatters to deceive. After the initial glow, it starts getting a bit fatiguing and a fair bit of glare.


It does make instruments a bit honky, I haven’t really heard a cable do that before


----------



## jlemaster1957

Craftsman1511 said:


> Just received a mail from @Eric Chong saying that production is moving again, looking forward to receiving the Inferno and Socrates soon. Am excited for them


I as well (got that email). Exciting development! 😀


----------



## jlemaster1957

mvvRAZ said:


> Prototype Impressions time!
> 
> A big thanks to Eric and Eletech in including me in the tour and listening to my feedback for the prototype TOTL coppers.
> 
> ...


So… the final name of the L will be “Ode to Laura”? Who is Laura?


----------



## Auricon

jlemaster1957 said:


> So… the final name of the L will be “Ode to Laura”? Who is Laura?





> "Petrarch wrote more than 300 Italian sonnets to Laura, as well as other short lyrics and one long poem. Those included in his _Canzoniere_ are divided into _Rime in vita Laura_(263 poems) and _Rime in morte Laura_ (103 poems). The poems treat a variety of moods and subjects but particularly his intense psychological reactions to his beloved. Many of his similes, such as burning like fire and freezing like ice, beautifully stated in the sonnet beginning “I find no peace, and all my war is done,” were to be frequently repeated by the sonneteers of Elizabethan England and later became poetic clichés. Some of the poems express the very simple, human wish to be with her and to be treated kindly. After Laura’s death Petrarch’s poems continued on the same themes, expressing his sorrow and describing her return to him in dreams.
> 
> Earlier Italian poets had written splendid sonnets expressing their love for a particular woman, but it was Petrarch’s poems that gave rise to a whole generation of translators and imitators in Europe and particularly in England, where his example inspired the great love-sonnet cycles of Sir Philip Sidney, Edmund Spenser, Michael Drayton, and William Shakespeare."



https://www.britannica.com/biography/Laura-literary-subject


----------



## kenjamin0523

Wyville said:


> It is early days yet, but I recently received the Inferno and wanted to share some initial impressions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friend told me that the inferno cable at canjam Singapore was very soft, smooth and flexible. Maybe they have changed some materials or it becomes softer when used for a long time?. Btw congra as you can get your cable now. I’m still waiting for mine T_ T.


----------



## metaljem77

@Kiats, which Proj L cable did you prefer? I may have recalled wrongly that you liked Beta? I seemed to remember that it’s kind of just both of us who liked it?  😆


----------



## SBranson

Wyville said:


> It is early days yet, but I recently received the Inferno and wanted to share some initial impressions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's such a beautiful looking cable.  I'm sad that I had to cancel my order to sort out a new amp but I will be back to get one later..


----------



## Jayden

kenjamin0523 said:


> My friend told me that the inferno cable at canjam Singapore was very soft, smooth and flexible. Maybe they have changed some materials or it becomes softer when used for a long time?. Btw congra as you can get your cable now. I’m still waiting for mine T_ T.


The demo that I tried in Eletech's office seems to be supple and flexible as well although it is unlike the IEM cables, a proper heft that is suitable for desktop rigs


SBranson said:


> That's such a beautiful looking cable.  I'm sad that I had to cancel my order to sort out a new amp but I will be back to get one later..


No doubt, I'm committed to wait out for this masterpiece. 

@Eric Chong how are we doing on those upcoming Luxes??


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> @Kiats, which Proj L cable did you prefer? I may have recalled wrongly that you liked Beta? I seemed to remember that it’s kind of just both of us who liked it?  😆



Heheh @Kiats heard a later prototype and we both backed it to be something that you would love 



Jayden said:


> @Eric Chong how are we doing on those upcoming Luxes??



Early July. If not by the end of month heheh


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh @Kiats heard a later prototype and we both backed it to be something that you would love
> 
> 
> 
> Early July. If not by the end of month heheh


Hahaha, I trust both of you fully and will buy Proj L regardless  I’m mightily strange/weird/lacking in hearing, I like Beta at first go lol…


----------



## FlyHigh247

Wyville said:


> This is the first one in the 'Dante' series of headphone cables. I believe there are a few reviews in the works and @Kiats has been sharing impressions here in the thread as well.


I see, nice to hear that there are some in-depth reviews coming soon. It is indeed very tempting to lay my hands on one of this beautiful piece of cable, just the aesthetics alone makes me want to buy it already  But I think I would exercise some prudence and wait out for more in-depth reviews on the Inferno


----------



## Wyville

kenjamin0523 said:


> My friend told me that the inferno cable at canjam Singapore was very soft, smooth and flexible. Maybe they have changed some materials or it becomes softer when used for a long time?. Btw congra as you can get your cable now. I’m still waiting for mine T_ T.


Oh, the cable is very smooth and flexible. I only find it a little stiffer when compared to thin IEM cables. Given the size of the cable, I actually think the Inferno is really well done and comfortable to use. Like I said, everything balances just right with this cable.


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> Early July. If not by the end of month heheh


Mentioned N times already but sign me up! Hahaha



Wyville said:


> Oh, the cable is very smooth and flexible. I only find it a little stiffer when compared to thin IEM cables. Given the size of the cable, I actually think the Inferno is really well done and comfortable to use. Like I said, everything balances just right with this cable.



Yes i thought it was quite a nice weight to it for Desktop uses. Will love it on the HD800s


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> Early July. If not by the end of month heheh


Ooo I'm looking forward to what Eric and his team is coming up with the upcoming Luxes.

Also, with CJ London coming up, I wonder what will Eletech feature at the show. Hope I'll be able to go *fingers crossed*


----------



## FlyHigh247

Craftsman1511 said:


> Ooo I'm looking forward to what Eric and his team is coming up with the upcoming Luxes.
> 
> Also, with CJ London coming up, I wonder what will Eletech feature at the show. Hope I'll be able to go *fingers crossed*


I'm looking forward to the re-stock of the Socrates, hopefully real soon because I saw Eletech's facebook post on the Socrates being back online on the 8th of June.

I have to say that I've never been to one of these shows, but it'll definitely be an experience to be there and listen to different cables that are available


----------



## Blanchot

The barrel on the 4.4. mm connector on my Aeneid is now moving freely around:






I thought I could just screw it in place but that seems impossible. What do I do?


----------



## Eric Chong

Blanchot said:


> The barrel on the 4.4. mm connector on my Aeneid is now moving freely around:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I could just screw it in place but that seems impossible. What do I do?


Oof! Havent seen that before, is it freely moving now or jammed ? 

Either case, send it back to us i'll change out a new piece of connector for you no worries  Send me a PM / Email.


----------



## FlyHigh247

I received a notification on the Socrates being back online, placed an order and it should be on its way to me very soon. So excited to hear about it after hearing all the reviews from you guys.


----------



## jlemaster1957

FlyHigh247 said:


> I received a notification on the Socrates being back online, placed an order and it should be on its way to me very soon. So excited to hear about it after hearing all the reviews from you guys.


Yes some of us in the US have been waiting for delivery of our backorder since late March! We too should receive in coming days. Very excited!


----------



## Craftsman1511

FlyHigh247 said:


> I received a notification on the Socrates being back online, placed an order and it should be on its way to me very soon. So excited to hear about it after hearing all the reviews from you guys.


Yes me too! I've received notifications on the Socrates being back in stock, as well as the Inferno. So excited to receive them in due time, especially the Inferno, after seeing so many nice photos and reviews on it. Can't wait to see and touch this beauty for myself in real life! And of course, listen to them


----------



## Eric Chong (Jun 10, 2022)

FlyHigh247 said:


> I received a notification on the Socrates being back online, placed an order and it should be on its way to me very soon. So excited to hear about it after hearing all the reviews from you guys.





jlemaster1957 said:


> Yes some of us in the US have been waiting for delivery of our backorder since late March! We too should receive in coming days. Very excited!





Craftsman1511 said:


> Yes me too! I've received notifications on the Socrates being back in stock, as well as the Inferno. So excited to receive them in due time, especially the Inferno, after seeing so many nice photos and reviews on it. Can't wait to see and touch this beauty for myself in real life! And of course, listen to them



Thank you all for being so patient with us ,we're slowly getting up to speed and have every backorder sent out.

Meanwhile during this production stoppage, we've been busy developing the planned products for this year. We'll have a packed schedule from July forth with many innovative and interesting projects lined up. Stay tuned! 

PS : @Blanchot , haven't receive your email / pm yet. Have you gotten it sorted out? We'll be ready to assist whenever you're ready


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> We'll have a packed schedule from July forth with many innovative and interesting projects lined up. Stay tuned!



Yes to Luxe! Been waiting forever for it. 

Since we're this close to it, do you have any tease for us? Will it be the same leather , color etc?


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Yes to Luxe! Been waiting forever for it.
> 
> Since we're this close to it, do you have any tease for us? Will it be the same leather , color etc?



Same size, a higher grade of leather in "Patina - Emerald" ; Ah difficult to describe but wait for the launch/PR


----------



## Kiats

Giving the Meze Empyrean a run out with the Sony TA-ZH1ES. And of course the Inferno.


----------



## Sabre2

Eric Chong said:


> Thank you all for being so patient with us ,we're slowly getting up to speed and have every backorder sent out.
> 
> Meanwhile during this production stoppage, we've been busy developing the planned products for this year. We'll have a packed schedule from July forth with many innovative and interesting projects lined up. Stay tuned!
> 
> PS : @Blanchot , haven't receive your email / pm yet. Have you gotten it sorted out? We'll be ready to assist whenever you're ready


I am loving and enjoying the Fortitude 8 and the Socrates that you guys make. Looking forward to your Project L and the 8-ssss


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Giving the Meze Empyrean a run out with the Sony TA-ZH1ES. And of course the Inferno.


Heheh i wonder how the synergy is like. Seeing as the Sony gears usually optimised note weight and lushness, does the inferno brings it over the top?



Sabre2 said:


> I am loving and enjoying the Fortitude 8 and the Socrates that you guys make. Looking forward to your Project L and the 8-ssss


Glad you’re enjoying our coppers. Definitely do look forward to the Project L as it’s the best copper we managed yet! 

We’ll have a very exciting  2nd half of the year


----------



## korvin12

Project L with VE7 will be very interesting I hope


----------



## Eric Chong

korvin12 said:


> Project L with VE7 will be very interesting I hope


You have the Ely iirc? That pairing would be sublime


----------



## Eric Chong

Eletech will be making our appearances in Canjam Chicago~!! Represented by the good guys at Bloom Audio @Andrew DiMarcangelo 

Remember to check them out for show specials and listen to the much anticipated "Inferno"~!!


----------



## Craftsman1511

Sabre2 said:


> I am loving and enjoying the Fortitude 8 and the Socrates that you guys make. Looking forward to your Project L and the 8-ssss


I am looking forward to Project L too! The suspense is killing me, but for such a long wait, I believe that it's gonna sound awesome.

Also, I received news that the Inferno I purchased is on its way to me, should reach me around Wednesday. Can't wait!


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Jun 13, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> Eletech will be making our appearances in Canjam Chicago~!! Represented by the good guys at Bloom Audio @Andrew DiMarcangelo
> 
> Remember to check them out for show specials and listen to the much anticipated "Inferno"~!!



Just received this:

Your order from Bloom Audio has been shipped. 






Eletech Socrates on the way. Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> I am looking forward to Project L too! The suspense is killing me, but for such a long wait, I believe that it's gonna sound awesome.
> 
> Also, I received news that the Inferno I purchased is on its way to me, should reach me around Wednesday. Can't wait!


Let me know what you thought of the packaging and pouch that we put together. The sound definitely too! 



jlemaster1957 said:


> Just received this:
> 
> Your order from Bloom Audio has been shipped.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Eagerly await your thoughts


----------



## rev92

Hi there!

I just posted my Eletech Inferno review here on Head-Fi 

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/eletech-inferno.25906/reviews

Enjoy!


----------



## Andricop

rev92 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I just posted my Eletech Inferno review here on Head-Fi
> 
> ...


That's a wonderful photo of an awesome cable! 🤩


----------



## rev92

Andricop said:


> That's a wonderful photo of an awesome cable! 🤩


Thanks buddy!

There are more in the review


----------



## Craftsman1511

Arrived earlier than I expected! My god, the packaging alone leaves much room for imagination. Kudo @Eric Chong , another visually captivating work before I even get around to the listening to it.













Will come back to listen to it after a work meeting.


----------



## metaljem77

Craftsman1511 said:


> Arrived earlier than I expected! My god, the packaging alone leaves much room for imagination. Kudo @Eric Chong , another visually captivating work before I even get around to the listening to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Will come back to listen to it after a work meeting.


Lovely packaging! 😍


----------



## Eric Chong

PS - a quick one.

We managed to craft 3 more Luxe Case (Natural Tanned) with a micro batch of leather that came by. Updated the availability on the web, while it lasts 

@Jayden In case you grumble that i didn't send you a notice


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> PS - a quick one.
> 
> We managed to craft 3 more Luxe Case (Natural Tanned) with a micro batch of leather that came by. Updated the availability on the web, while it lasts
> 
> @Jayden In case you grumble that i didn't send you a notice



YES! Just grabbed one. Luckily im on leave today, hence alot of time spent browsing the net.


----------



## Eric Chong

All sold! =X 

For y'all who didnt manage to get the microlot this round, please wait for a July next series of Luxe


----------



## Craftsman1511

After spending one day to properly burn in this monster and 1 full day of listening to it, I must say I'm very impressed with this. The difference Eletech's Inferno brought into my rig is bigger than what I'm used to with Eletech IEM cables in IEM setup. Not to say that the IEM cables were subpar but the Inferno brought on that much of a difference!

First of all  - "MEAT"! The Inferno thickens up the entire presentation of my rig without introducing any colors especially in the midrange where i fear it'll become overly warm/ muddy which is synchronous with Copper cables this thick. None of that but pure details and lushness. Maybe this is what @Kiats and the rest of you guys meant by note weight?  Extremely well done! Headspace is much more spacious and realistic where the instrument separation, as well as positioning, is much more defined. 

Trebles were largely untouched except for a more extended presentation. Lows... wow, the rumble and roar when it's needed. Overall it preserves the original signature but added much more enjoyable traits to it. 









Ergonomics were as it looks, sturdy and good heft. It does not weigh down on usage but it's not like the stock cable where you it disappears. Microphonics were strangely non-existent despite this thickness and weight. 

@Eric Chong i think you have an absolute winner on your hands, i will eagerly follow for more news on this line-up.


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> After spending one day to properly burn in this monster and 1 full day of listening to it, I must say I'm very impressed with this. The difference Eletech's Inferno brought into my rig is bigger than what I'm used to with Eletech IEM cables in IEM setup. Not to say that the IEM cables were subpar but the Inferno brought on that much of a difference!
> 
> First of all  - "MEAT"! The Inferno thickens up the entire presentation of my rig without introducing any colors especially in the midrange where i fear it'll become overly warm/ muddy which is synchronous with Copper cables this thick. None of that but pure details and lushness. Maybe this is what @Kiats and the rest of you guys meant by note weight?  Extremely well done! Headspace is much more spacious and realistic where the instrument separation, as well as positioning, is much more defined.
> 
> ...



Glad you're enjoying it so much! The team is very encouraged by your appreciation of the Inferno. It's one of the "harder-to-build" SKU in our line-up heheh. 

While we do not have any more plans to develop the "Dante Series" in this year, we are however looking to develop something for this line next year. Our plans for the 2nd half of the year are mainly on the IEM field and especially some big excitement in July


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Glad you're enjoying it so much! The team is very encouraged by your appreciation of the Inferno. It's one of the "harder-to-build" SKU in our line-up heheh.
> 
> While we do not have any more plans to develop the "Dante Series" in this year, we are however looking to develop something for this line next year. Our plans for the 2nd half of the year are mainly on the IEM field and especially some big excitement in July


To me it is clear that a lot of effort went into the Inferno in order to meet the specific demands for a proper full-size headphone cable and I think it is good to take time before taking the next step in the Dante Series. 

I haven't been able to spend much time with the Inferno yet because of obligations otherwise, but should be able to enjoy some R&R with it next week and I am very much looking forward to that! 😁


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> To me it is clear that a lot of effort went into the Inferno in order to meet the specific demands for a proper full-size headphone cable and I think it is good to take time before taking the next step in the Dante Series.
> 
> I haven't been able to spend much time with the Inferno yet because of obligations otherwise, but should be able to enjoy some R&R with it next week and I am very much looking forward to that! 😁


Indeed, it was a case of “Forget what you learnt in the IEM realm and start anew” kind of project heheh. Daunting task but im glad we did manage to explore this.

Looking forward to your thoughts on it  that is, if Barnie havent chewed it out yet heheh


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Indeed, it was a case of “Forget what you learnt in the IEM realm and start anew” kind of project heheh. Daunting task but im glad we did manage to explore this.
> 
> Looking forward to your thoughts on it  that is, if Barnie havent chewed it out yet heheh


Haha! Yeah, I need to keep it away from Barnie. He is on a very strict diet at the moment, so no cable chewing for him! 😂


----------



## Kiats (Jun 18, 2022)

Wyville said:


> Haha! Yeah, I need to keep it away from Barnie. He is on a very strict diet at the moment, so no cable chewing for him! 😂


No minerals or metals for him then?


----------



## Kiats

Had almost forgotten that the Inferno for the Meze Empyrean comes with mini XLR connectors which fit the LCD3 as well. 

Having a listen on the LCD3.


----------



## Kiats

Kiats said:


> Had almost forgotten that the Inferno for the Meze Empyrean comes with mini XLR connectors which fit the LCD3 as well.
> 
> Having a listen on the LCD3.


And it is sounding so gorgeous! Lovely lovely combination!


----------



## SBranson (Jun 18, 2022)

I keep trying to tell myself that I’m happy with my set up but these reviews of the Inferno really make me want to try this last piece of the puzzle..  I suspect my Diana Phi / Burson Conductor 3XR would sound even better with the Inferno..

Maybe in the fall…. 

On the other hand there was that announcement of a mid year sale…. Hmm


----------



## Kiats

Lazy Sunday morning. Taking the LCD3/Inferno out for a spin with the DMP streaming QQMusic from the DX300.


----------



## aaf evo

Managed to snag one, my first Eletech product  love the build quality!


----------



## twister6

aaf evo said:


> Managed to snag one, my first Eletech product  love the build quality!



But how does it sound?

j/k


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Jul 15, 2022)

After 3 months of waiting, Eletech Socrates arrived yesterday. I realize this impression is 2-3 years later than everyone else's, and I am thankful for @twister6 and @ngoshawk, whose reviews led me to take the plunge and ---hold on--- these long months. I confess the unboxing last night was quite the experience, I turned the lights down low, drank in the fragrance of that leather case, let the dim light play on the Y-splitter and 2.5 mm terminus as I held in my mind the Pentaconn workers and the 25 million Shanghainese in months of lockdown, and the anxiety I know Eric faced (I hope things are looking up now, sir!). I felt it was only fitting to do this in memoriam to them.

Today I felt I needed to undertake an A/B comparing Socrates on Empire Ears Legend X to the stock Ares II cable. A-II is 2.5 mm terminated with a Cayin 2.5 mm-> 4.4 mm balanced adapter. Socrates is also 2.5 mm terminated, connected to Socrates 2.5 mm -> 4.4. mm pigtail . Source is Hiby R8, Turbo = on. Tracks were Fruhlingsgefuhle by Melokind, Magnetar by Mark Lettieri, Beldiya by Triplego, Twice by Ludovici Einaudi (Reimagined by Mercan Dede) Lifted by Love by KD Lang, Drover by Bill Callahan and When will I begin by Tadeschi Trucks Band. I listened through all tracks, the last one several times (When will I begin) because it was the last one listened to via Ares II before starting to listen to the Socrates.  I used Azla Sedna Xelastic tips well worn in.

One 'fit' issue to note is that the 2-pin 0.78 mm connection between the Legend X and the Socrates is TIGHT- I considered this good, I'm not a frequent cable roller, so my chief concern is that the connection will stay snug (no worries at all).

 I was immediately struck by the difference in the detail retrieval and presence of the mids. Vocal annunciation was much clearer on Socrates than A-II and immediately noticable (at first I wondered if there was something wrong it was so noticeable). I particularly noticed that background vocals, which with A-II were always far back on the stage and never very noticeable, suddenly were more forward and clear. Some mids instruments that had been hidden in the mix with A-II were now easily distinguishable and clearer with Socrates. Mids instruments spread across the stage with more separation than I had noticed on A-II.

Treble was much more forward, I was noticing a lot more snappy, crispy, sparkly details up top, especially on percussion instruments- transients were perfectly timed. With A-II, there is a kind of warm, gooey smooth musicality that is very comfortable (in fact at times almost soporific), but detail retrieval up top is pretty recessed and rolled off. With Socrates treble jumps forward into focus, and the amount of treble information noticeable is - a lot, and it is more extended. None of this is harsh, sibilant or shouty btw- lower treble in the vocal range is clear, breathy, consonants are forward, but there is no sense of it being in any way shrill. I have read a lot of places how much better U12T treble retrieval is than withLX — I have both, Socrates turns LX to a treble detail emperor, easily U12T's rival.

Bass- on A-II bass quantity was always strong, but with Socrates I am hearing a lot more bass detail, just the right amount of rumble and slam (read: lots), I think sub-bass rumble is in fact more, I can feel it down in my chest. On some tracks with A-II, bass feels a bit 'boom'y and not so well controlled. With Socrates, the control I had wanted, hoped for is -THERE BABY- . @twister6 reported that Socrates did not change LX bass- IMHO I think bass is transformed. This is really noticeable on Bill Callahan's Drover- kind of a test track for physical drums. They were present and impact was OK with A-II. With Socrates,  those drums are right in the room with me. Mid-bass (especially bass guitar) vibration is palpable. Bass remains forward but there is zero bleed or suppression of lower mids now (which was indeed present with A-II on some of these tracks).  Quality and nuance of bass texture, I think, FAR OUTSHINES A-II. Micro-dynamics (max bass to max blackness in between bass drops) is much better, decay seems a bit quicker with Socrates. When there were several bass instruments playing at the same time, instrument separation and location with Socrates is much wider and clearer than with A-II.

In terms of staging and separation overall, as I've already I think made clear, Socrates has it in spades- instrument separation in both width and depth and space between instruments across the FR. Stage width was wider with Socrates than AII, not a lot but noticeable, but the preciseness of instrument or vocals location on that stage was crystal clear, with greater instrument separation and clarity than I noticed with A-II, ever. Depth is about the same between the two.  Soundstage with the A-II is much more "inside the head" or at best 'helmet-like'. Having said that, it's not terrible with A-II, instrument separation was still good- everything is just closer and more intimate. Interestingly the center image is still clear for both, the difference to me is in the details I can hear coming from it with Socrates. Having said all that, the smoothness, a musicality, and coherence I have always loved on LX is still present. I do agree with @twister6 that Socrates makes LX a more W shaped set.

Conclusion: I am glad that the Socrates fits snugly into the 0.78 mm sockets on LX because it is never coming off. This is transforming. This makes LX all I ever hoped it would be.  I don't know how you did it Eric, this is even more than I anticipated or had read about. This was my first near-TOTL cable (my first foray out of mid-fi in cable land) so perhaps I should not be surprised; having said that, I was perfectly prepared to report if I heard no differences. I wish I had some of the cable nay-sayers listening with me this afternoon. This is not subtle. If anything, it may take some getting used to. LX is now much more of an exciting listen to me now.

Bravo man, well worth the wait!


----------



## ngoshawk

jlemaster1957 said:


> After 3 months of waiting, Eletech Socrates arrived yesterday. I realize this impression is 2-3 years later than everyone else's, and I am thankful for @twister6 and @ngoshawk, whose reviews led me to take the plunge and ---hold on--- these long months. I confess the unboxing last night was quite the experience, I turned the lights down low, drank in the fragrance of that leather case, let the dim light play on the Y-splitter and 2.5 mm terminus as I held in my mind the Pentaconn workers and the 25 million Shanghainese in months of lockdown, and the anxiety I know Eric faced (I hope things are looking up now, sir!). I felt it was only fitting to do this in memoriam to them.
> 
> Today I felt I needed to undertake an A/B comparing on Empire Ears Legend X the stock Ares II cable. A-II is 2.5 mm terminated with a Cayin 2.5 mm- 4.4 mm balanced adapter. Socrates is also 2.5 mm terminated, connected to Socrates 2.5 mm -> 4.4. mm pigtail . Source is Hiby R8, Turbo = on. Tracks were Fruhlingsgefuhle by Melokind, Magnetar by Mark Lettieri, Beldiya by Triplego, Twice by Ludovici Einaudi (Reimagined by Mercan Dede) Lifted by Love by KD Lang, Drover by Bill Callahan and When will I begin by Tadeschi Trucks Band. I listened through all tracks, the last one several times (Where will I begin) because it was to be the one directly opposed to the Socrates.  I used Azla Sedna Xelastic tips well worn in.
> 
> ...


An excellent review of the Socrates! I am glad you are enjoying the sound. Every time I think of replacing the LX/Socrates with another I just listen. Still my all-time favorite combination. Plus, I do love spending other peoples money for them! That said, I do have a set of custom UE Live, that I will also be reviewing. Came about through a show out west, and I am looking forward to them.

Cheers, and keep listening.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Had almost forgotten that the Inferno for the Meze Empyrean comes with mini XLR connectors which fit the LCD3 as well.
> 
> Having a listen on the LCD3.


Heheheh, glad that LCD gets some ear time after the introduction of Inferno 



SBranson said:


> I keep trying to tell myself that I’m happy with my set up but these reviews of the Inferno really make me want to try this last piece of the puzzle..  I suspect my Diana Phi / Burson Conductor 3XR would sound even better with the Inferno..
> 
> Maybe in the fall….
> 
> On the other hand there was that announcement of a mid year sale…. Hmm


No worries at all man, we'll always be around. Whenever you're ready. I hope the amp situation is resolved already?



aaf evo said:


> Managed to snag one, my first Eletech product  love the build quality!


Hope you liked~!! 



jlemaster1957 said:


> After 3 months of waiting, Eletech Socrates arrived yesterday. I realize this impression is 2-3 years later than everyone else's, and I am thankful for @twister6 and @ngoshawk, whose reviews led me to take the plunge and ---hold on--- these long months. I confess the unboxing last night was quite the experience, I turned the lights down low, drank in the fragrance of that leather case, let the dim light play on the Y-splitter and 2.5 mm terminus as I held in my mind the Pentaconn workers and the 25 million Shanghainese in months of lockdown, and the anxiety I know Eric faced (I hope things are looking up now, sir!). I felt it was only fitting to do this in memoriam to them.
> 
> Today I felt I needed to undertake an A/B comparing on Empire Ears Legend X the stock Ares II cable. A-II is 2.5 mm terminated with a Cayin 2.5 mm- 4.4 mm balanced adapter. Socrates is also 2.5 mm terminated, connected to Socrates 2.5 mm -> 4.4. mm pigtail . Source is Hiby R8, Turbo = on. Tracks were Fruhlingsgefuhle by Melokind, Magnetar by Mark Lettieri, Beldiya by Triplego, Twice by Ludovici Einaudi (Reimagined by Mercan Dede) Lifted by Love by KD Lang, Drover by Bill Callahan and When will I begin by Tadeschi Trucks Band. I listened through all tracks, the last one several times (When will I begin) because it was the last one listened to via Ares II before starting to listen to the Socrates.  I used Azla Sedna Xelastic tips well worn in.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear that you've been enjoying it. Im so grateful for your kind patience during the nightmare of supply shortage/stoppage. I hope the Bloom peeps did remember to ship you the little gift i got you?

Apologies for the lapse in CS, the lead time were never meant to be so ridiculously long.


----------



## Kiats

Since we are on the subject of Socrates. Had the Final Shichiku Kangen out with the SP2000Cu (running as a Roon endpoint). Sporting the peerless Socrates (until the Socrates8 comes out, of course). Wonderful music with Hikaru Utada in Live Sessions from Air Studios. Bliss!


----------



## Jayden

aaf evo said:


> Managed to snag one, my first Eletech product  love the build quality!


Indeed! The build quality is simply superb for the price Eletech is commanding for. Luxe is probably my best audio buy for the year. That being said, I'm super excited for the next Luxe that Eric has been teasing about! (that is if I can get my hands on it in time )





It's a good monday for me~! I just collected my Inferno from Eletech office today. Brought along my camera to snap some photos of it, and I easily got this shot without much effort. This piece of cable is simply gorgeous! Photos don't do this piece of art justice, seeing it in person is a whole new experience, and not to mention the packaging and pouch is like a chef's kiss. 

As for sound impressions, I will give it a listen after dinner and post them here


----------



## jlemaster1957

Eric Chong said:


> Glad to hear that you've been enjoying it. Im so grateful for your kind patience during the nightmare of supply shortage/stoppage. I hope the Bloom peeps did remember to ship you the little gift i got you?



Yes thanks so much for the Pentaconn x Eletech  chin slider, much appreciated! This was easy to install on the Socrates, and moves well. I particularly like the fact that it can be applied to a cable that is attached to IEMS without having to ‘unplug’ them via 1 tiny screw, and that there are 2 extra screws supplied as well as a very small Allen wrench (the world’s smallest?) to secure them. I well be careful to store well- those would not be easy to replace.


----------



## Eric Chong

jlemaster1957 said:


> Yes thanks so much for the Pentaconn x Eletech  chin slider, much appreciated! This was easy to install on the Socrates, and moves well. I particularly like the fact that it can be applied to a cable that is attached to IEMS without having to ‘unplug’ them via 1 tiny screw, and that there are 2 extra screws supplied as well as a very small Allen wrench (the world’s smallest?) to secure them. I well be careful to store well- those would not be easy to replace.



Heheh glad you liked!  no worries, if you lose them, just send me a ping.

Thanks again for being so patient with us!


----------



## aaf evo

@Eric Chong are more of these Eletech IEM pouches available to buy separately ?


----------



## metaljem77

I want to buy more of those too!


----------



## KuroKitsu

aaf evo said:


> @Eric Chong are more of these Eletech IEM pouches available to buy separately ?





metaljem77 said:


> I want to buy more of those too!


Pouches? We were discussing Eletech leather furniture as well as a gym set with Inferno wires  🤣 pouches might be further down the list


----------



## Eric Chong

aaf evo said:


> @Eric Chong are more of these Eletech IEM pouches available to buy separately ?


Perhaps in July, we're still in the midst of acquiring enough leather (a new type) for a 100 pieces run of the next Luxe project.



KuroKitsu said:


> Pouches? We were discussing Eletech leather furniture as well as a gym set with Inferno wires  🤣 pouches might be further down the list


Oof, Imagine cables machine with the Inferno, should be quite fun (and pretty). Not sure if you can stack to maximum weight though.


----------



## Sifo

Meanwhile i'm patiently awaiting Astute and the other cable


----------



## Eric Chong

Sifo said:


> Meanwhile i'm patiently awaiting Astute and the other cable


What Astute?


----------



## Sifo

oh that was definitely a typo don't mind me


----------



## KuroKitsu

Sifo said:


> Meanwhile i'm patiently awaiting Astute and the other cable


Getting your non audio leather and audio leather hobbies mixed up eh


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> Getting your non audio leather and audio leather hobbies mixed up eh


He could be teasing about some new leather keyboard caps.. heheh


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> He could be teasing about some new leather keyboard caps.. heheh


I think having an entire keyboard with the "E" in a gothic font would be cool af but also incredibly frustrating to actually use  🤣


----------



## SBranson (Jun 21, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> No worries at all man, we'll always be around. Whenever you're ready. I hope the amp situation is resolved already?



It is sorted, thanks.  I picked up a Burson Conductor 3x Reference.  Such a great match for my Diana Phi's and so much more suited than my previous dac/amp.  I see that the Inferno didn't make it into the sale.. which is just as well I guess..  I'm going to save for the summer and hopefully I can order by Sept..  I think it will be a fantastic match up and I can't wait.
Glad I don't have any iems as the temptation on the other items on sale would probably be too much for me to control myself..


----------



## Eric Chong

Site server actually just crashed, please hold on while we resolve the issues with tech


----------



## twister6

KuroKitsu said:


> I think having an entire keyboard with the "E" in a gothic font would be cool af but also incredibly frustrating to actually use  🤣



A bit off topic, but what's up with this fascination of keyboards? A new trend? I thought it is for gaming only. Now, I see some audio stores selling it and Crin also working for one of the keyboard manufacturers, doing PR?


----------



## Eric Chong

twister6 said:


> A bit off topic, but what's up with this fascination of keyboards? A new trend? I thought it is for gaming only. Now, I see some audio stores selling it and Crin also working for one of the keyboard manufacturers, doing PR?


Probably somebody figured audio enthusiast would probably be someone who invests in keyboards 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> Probably somebody figured audio enthusiast would probably be someone who invests in keyboards 🤦🏻‍♂️


They're probably thinking that if you're into beats and things, then a keyboard that loudly clacks like a circa-1960's typewriter is clearly going to be your thing


----------



## Sifo

It's nothing new and has been some overlap for a very long time. I "officially" got REALLY into audio around 2013 which was also my peak activity in keyboards as well. Some keyboard friends introduced me to nice audio gear and here I am. That being said it has grown to become unbelievably popular so it's not surprising to see people try to capitalize on it. I'm far less involved now as I don't have the energy for it, and I'm much happier pursuing new stuff in audio, but of course I still dabble and contribute here and there over in keyboard land. Just less desire to interact with people vs having nice discussions over in portafi land.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Just loads of overlap between gear freaks in all kinds of hobbies. A ton of headfiers are into cameras as well


----------



## Jayden

Spent a good amount of time listening the past day on the Utopia with my new ET Inferno~!! Man, the unboxing experience is still top notch despite it being a simpler design than the IEM cables. Love the leather pouch that comes with the Inferno.





I think Eric has updated the 4.4mm to fit the inferno, while having the same form factor as the IEM 4.4mm , i thought it was rather thoughtful, it compliments the entire cable size rather well







Wearability / ergo of this cable is pretty good, I expected more weight from holding it but it seems to play nice with my Utopia, not too cumbersome and definitely not weighing my head down either. 

Onto the sound - wow! What a fleshy presentation. I can't explain it well but it felt like a veil was taken off and everything seems larger scale and instruments / vocals sounded bigger as well. I found the bass to be very satisfying with the inferno and it only appears when needed, no bloat in the mids at all. My biggest worry of it slicing off the top extensions or muting the trebles and highs were unfounded. The highs were as sparkly as ever and headspace is still ever present as with stock Utopia cable.

All in all, a very classic Eletech product experience. Pretty long wait this time around but it was well worth it! 

Now im eagerly waiting for more Eletech news that being teased to come. @Eric Chong you're not good for my wallet =)


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> Spent a good amount of time listening the past day on the Utopia with my new ET Inferno~!! Man, the unboxing experience is still top notch despite it being a simpler design than the IEM cables. Love the leather pouch that comes with the Inferno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... it's such a gorgeous cable: looks and sound signature!


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> @Eric Chong you're not good for my wallet


Glad that you're enjoying the Inferno man, sorry for the extra long wait this time around. 

PS: You might want to keep a lookout / prowl here week 1/2 of July


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> PS: You might want to keep a lookout / prowl here week 1/2 of July


Eric doing his best Billy Mays impression here: "But wait, there's morrrrrre!" 

@Jayden definitely bad for your wallet  🤣


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> Glad that you're enjoying the Inferno man, sorry for the extra long wait this time around.
> 
> PS: You might want to keep a lookout / prowl here week 1/2 of July


Sheesh I think I know what is coming. You’re toxic!


----------



## kenjamin0523 (Jun 23, 2022)

My inferno just arrived today thank to @Eric Chong to help me with declaration.
Beautiful package and well build cable.
The sound out of the box is transparent, clear, full-body, thickness, neutral / colorless. I think the cable itself doesnt add any color to the sound signature of a headphone, but just improves your headphone in term of soundstage, detail, clarity, and add body to all-round. 
- Some think: I dont like at first hope it can be better after burning. I hear a very transparent and clear sound, but not a dark background as I expected, it’s not as black as my Siltech Duchess Crown cable. I hear a little roll off at high-mid on my Utopia makes female vocal is not beautiful as it should be.


----------



## Jayden

kenjamin0523 said:


> My inferno just arrived today thank to @Eric Chong to help me with declaration.
> Beautiful package and well build cable.
> The sound out of the box is transparent, clear, full-body, thickness, neutral / colorless. I think the cable itself doesnt add any color to the sound signature of a headphone, but just improves your headphone in term of soundstage, detail, clarity, and add body to all-round.
> - Some think: I dont like at first hope it can be better after burning. I hear a very transparent and clear sound, but not a dark background as I expected, it’s not as black as my Siltech Duchess Crown cable. I hear a little roll off at high-mid on my Utopia makes female vocal is not beautiful as it should be.



On the contrary, I liked the inferno quite a bit as it played nicely with the Utopia. I was rather worried of it inducing some dark warm or bloomy texture to the clear and distinct Utopia signature but I'm glad it didn't. The Inferno opened up quite a bit after clocking 35-40 hours on it, not sure if it's brain burn in or cable burn in haha!


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> On the contrary, I liked the inferno quite a bit as it played nicely with the Utopia. I was rather worried of it inducing some dark warm or bloomy texture to the clear and distinct Utopia signature but I'm glad it didn't. The Inferno opened up quite a bit after clocking 35-40 hours on it, not sure if it's brain burn in or cable burn in haha!




Inferno needs quite a significant burn in time (compared to the IEM line-up). I would say 80+ hours would be a good period.


----------



## kenjamin0523

Jayden said:


> On the contrary, I liked the inferno quite a bit as it played nicely with the Utopia. I was rather worried of it inducing some dark warm or bloomy texture to the clear and distinct Utopia signature but I'm glad it didn't. The Inferno opened up quite a bit after clocking 35-40 hours on it, not sure if it's brain burn in or cable burn in haha!


Yeah, like I said, the cable is neutral and colorless.


----------



## FlyHigh247

Hi guys, just got my new Socrates from the delivery earlier today. The packaging, metallic card and the pouch looks perfect! The cable, is just gorgeous. I love how the splitter reflects light, simply dazzling! This looks like the start of the many more purchases in the future  Will listen to it over the weekends and update my thoughts over here. Super excited!


----------



## warrenpchi

FlyHigh247 said:


> Hi guys, just got my new Socrates from the delivery earlier today. The packaging, metallic card and the pouch looks perfect! The cable, is just gorgeous. I love how the splitter reflects light, simply dazzling! This looks like the start of the many more purchases in the future  Will listen to it over the weekends and update my thoughts over here. Super excited!



🤣 You left the plastic wrapping on it just like meeee!


----------



## jlemaster1957

warrenpchi said:


> 🤣 You left the plastic wrapping on it just like meeee!


Now you mention it I think I did too. I’m sure it looks better with it off!


----------



## metaljem77

I used to keep the plastic wrapping on too, until Eric reminded just to be careful esp when temp are quite high (like in my country) to not let the wrapping meld together or something. Perhaps @Eric Chong can advise more


----------



## warrenpchi

I don't even know why I kept it on as long as I did, but I just took it off.  It definitely looks better with the plastic wrap off, as I can see the brushed texture of the metal much better.  Plus it looks less plasticky as well.

Now I'm debating whether to take the plastic off of the Iliad... first world problems.


----------



## twister6

warrenpchi said:


> I don't even know why I kept it on as long as I did, but I just took it off.  It definitely looks better with the plastic wrap off, as I can see the brushed texture of the metal much better.  Plus it looks less plasticky as well.
> 
> Now I'm debating whether to take the plastic off of the Iliad... first world problems.


----------



## warrenpchi

Pretty sure the Iliad is worth more than that couch tho.


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> I used to keep the plastic wrapping on too, until Eric reminded just to be careful esp when temp are quite high (like in my country) to not let the wrapping meld together or something. Perhaps @Eric Chong can advise more


Heheh we wrapped the hardware (Y-split & Plug) in a thin film of plastic so that during transport they dont develop dings / scratches. Feel free to remove them! 

I actually would say, please remove them soon after receiving them especially if you stay in a hot / humid climate. I stupidly left my showroom demo unit’s wrapping on for months. When i finally removed them, the adhesive sort of transferred all over the hardware and cleaning them up is not fun!


----------



## warrenpchi

Eric Chong said:


> I actually would say, please remove them soon after receiving them especially if you stay in a hot / humid climate. I stupidly left my showroom demo unit’s wrapping on for months. When i finally removed them, the adhesive sort of transferred all over the hardware and cleaning them up is not fun!


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> I used to keep the plastic wrapping on too, until Eric reminded just to be careful esp when temp are quite high (like in my country) to not let the wrapping meld together or something. Perhaps @Eric Chong can advise more


Ya… @Eric Chong was chuckling at me once cos I was asking why the splitter looked a bit tarnished. He was like: you didn’t remove the plastic after all this time?! Heheh! Agree with him that removing the adhesives was not fun… 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Jun 25, 2022)

Kiats said:


> Ya… @Eric Chong was chuckling at me once cos I was asking why the splitter looked a bit tarnished. He was like: you didn’t remove the plastic after all this time?! Heheh! Agree with him that removing the adhesives was not fun… 🤦🏻‍♂️


Have had my 2.5->4.4 pigtail for about 2 months and no difficulty removing with a sharp ‘iris’ scissors (sorry I’m a medic that’s what we call it). About 12 inches of very thinly wrapped cellophane. No problem with adhesive sticking to the pigtail. Takes a bit of patience and care to avoid scratching the actual surface but doable if one proceeds cautiously. Use of magnifying glasses/ readers is helpful. Removal from the Socrates was even easier, plastic came off in 1 layer similarly without adhesive residue. I can’t say I notice VERY MUCH difference visually though after a while I imagine if left on the plastic would turn yellow (or green even from the copper of the connectors - if it is real copper). Worth doing.


----------



## FlyHigh247

Wait, i didnt' realise there is plastic protection film on those hardware haha! Thanks for point it out. I'll have them removed tonight.

Spent quite a number of days listening to the Socrates, clocked about 40-50 hours burn in on it and the cable opens up significantly. I find that the over head space and soundstage is much larger and airier. I also find that although being a copper cable, the high frequencies are more crisp , snappy and fast. The key takeaway is definitely midrange! Its done magic to the midrange, i seem to hear the vocals much more differently with more emotions. Lows are very much detailed compared to the stock cables that i've been rolling with.

My very first upgrade IEM cable in the mid-high range and im impressed. Considering the Iliad now as Eletech's Eric has mentioned the Iliad to be more dynamic and colorful sounding.


----------



## warrenpchi

FlyHigh247 said:


> Wait, i didnt' realise there is plastic protection film on those hardware haha! Thanks for point it out. I'll have them removed tonight.



 I think the only reason to leave it on, is to protect the housings for potential future owners. Since I'll never ever sell these, there's no point in leaving them on.  



FlyHigh247 said:


> My very first upgrade IEM cable in the mid-high range and im impressed. Considering the Iliad now as Eletech's Eric has mentioned the Iliad to be more dynamic and colorful sounding.



The Iliad is very nice.  It offers the detail retrieval I'd typically associate with silver, but without the harshness that often comes with the same.


----------



## Eric Chong

Just gonna leave this here


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> Just gonna leave this here


I've got this triple booked, just FYI


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> I've got this triple booked, just FYI


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> Just gonna leave this here



Ooh i know what this is - YES! When?


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> Just gonna leave this here



Project L? Been eagerly waiting on that for awhile


----------



## korvin12

My VE7 wants to marry Laura too🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Kiats

korvin12 said:


> My VE7 wants to marry Laura too🤣🤣🤣


Gotta take a number and join the Q… 😆


----------



## Sabre2

korvin12 said:


> My VE7 wants to marry Laura too🤣🤣🤣


Is Laura the name for Proj L?


----------



## Natesdailies

Eric Chong said:


> Perhaps in July, we're still in the midst of acquiring enough leather (a new type) for a 100 pieces run of the next Luxe project.
> 
> 
> Oof, Imagine cables machine with the Inferno, should be quite fun (and pretty). Not sure if you can stack to maximum weight though.



^ Very keen on the next Luxe batch.


----------



## Eric Chong

Natesdailies said:


> ^ Very keen on the next Luxe batch.


Weeks away


----------



## Eric Chong

We are close..


----------



## SBranson

Took the plunge…. Can’t wait to hear this with my Diana Phi’s and Burson Conductor 3XR..


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> Took the plunge…. Can’t wait to hear this with my Diana Phi’s and Burson Conductor 3XR..


Apologies i just saw this! 

I have it on higher priority  Hope you'll like this. Look forward to your impressions!


----------



## Jayden

SBranson said:


> Took the plunge…. Can’t wait to hear this with my Diana Phi’s and Burson Conductor 3XR..


Congrats on joining the Inferno poison. Gotta say im loving it quite abit. Have been on on desktop alot recently after the Infernos come in. Will find time to go back into portables when Project L appears haha!


----------



## Eric Chong




----------



## warrenpchi

Eric Chong said:


>



Okay, I might actually need a couple of those to accommodate my growing cable collection... _gonna start rationalizing it to myself now.   _


----------



## bluestorm1992

Cross-posting from the Watercooler thread 

My Aeneid arrived today. Been loving it with FS & Sony 1ZM2/LP6


----------



## Kiats

bluestorm1992 said:


> Cross-posting from the Watercooler thread
> 
> My Aeneid arrived today. Been loving it with FS & Sony 1ZM2/LP6


Yeah… It is such a gorgeous cable, both in terms of understated elegance and such euphonic sound signature. Enjoy @bluestorm1992 !


----------



## jlemaster1957

bluestorm1992 said:


> Cross-posting from the Watercooler thread
> 
> My Aeneid arrived today. Been loving it with FS & Sony 1ZM2/LP6


Watercooler is way cool - but there are about 10 postings an hour over there sometimes. I could not keep up as an active part of the group so had to let it go- sometimes I go and lurk over there to glean from their collective wisdom (which is considerable)


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> Cross-posting from the Watercooler thread
> 
> My Aeneid arrived today. Been loving it with FS & Sony 1ZM2/LP6


Enjoy~!! Hope you like it  And! Remember to remove the plastic wrappings on those hardware heheh



jlemaster1957 said:


> Watercooler is way cool - but there are about 10 postings an hour over there sometimes. I could not keep up as an active part of the group so had to let it go- sometimes I go and lurk over there to glean from their collective wisdom (which is considerable)


Indeed, i get lost on that thread for hours sometimes..


----------



## warrenpchi

Eric Chong said:


> Remember to remove the plastic wrappings on those hardware heheh


----------



## berger

Eric Chong said:


>


order placed. what a relief. missed the first batch.


----------



## Natesdailies

Ordered!


----------



## Eric Chong

Luxe Companion Case is back!

Whilst stocks last:
https://elementechnology.com/products/eletech-luxe-companion-case-patina-moss-green












P.S. You guys are fast! For those who've just seen it, grabs your before it sells out, its a limited run of a 100 pieces


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> Luxe Companion Case is back!
> 
> Whilst stocks last:
> https://elementechnology.com/products/eletech-luxe-companion-case-patina-moss-green
> ...


Ooo this is simply gorgeous! @Jayden are you going to get your hands on this?? You wouldn't want to miss this round of the Luxe release, don't you?


----------



## Kiats

Big thanks to @Eric Chong and the Eletech team! Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! So classy too! And I love the way that you have tightened up the interior straps. Much easier to use and more secure.  I’d be really surprised if these have not already sold out!


----------



## Auricon (Jul 8, 2022)

Another gorgeous case! Congratulations to Eric, team and Head-fiers on the 2nd Luxe release.


----------



## Jayden

Kiats said:


> Big thanks to @Eric Chong and the Eletech team! Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! So classy too! And I love the way that you have tightened up the interior straps. Much easier to use and more secure.  I’d be really surprised if these have not already sold out!


Looking good! I just ordered mine, so glad I made it in time for this round of Luxe. Looking forward to getting it! 



Craftsman1511 said:


> Ooo this is simply gorgeous! @Jayden are you going to get your hands on this?? You wouldn't want to miss this round of the Luxe release, don't you?


Yes I just ordered mine, why do you sound like you're not going to get the Luxe case?? Or have you already done so..


----------



## Craftsman1511

Kiats said:


> Big thanks to @Eric Chong and the Eletech team! Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! So classy too! And I love the way that you have tightened up the interior straps. Much easier to use and more secure.  I’d be really surprised if these have not already sold out!


Very nice photos you have there, looks like this will definitely age very age with daily use



Jayden said:


> Yes I just ordered mine, why do you sound like you're not going to get the Luxe case?? Or have you already done so..


Hah, I ordered mine  Couldn't resist the temptation


----------



## FlyHigh247

Kiats said:


> Big thanks to @Eric Chong and the Eletech team! Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! So classy too! And I love the way that you have tightened up the interior straps. Much easier to use and more secure.  I’d be really surprised if these have not already sold out!


This is indeed very classy with the moss green. As much as I would want to lay my hands on this, I think a more compact size will suit me better. Hope Eletech and team will release a carrying case that is small enough for those who has a smaller setup. I believe it will be more handy too. Maybe one that is dark coloured!


----------



## metaljem77

I’m not one who makes friends (as opposed to acquaintances) easily, esp when I start out as a customer / client. But Eric has shown me that he cares about the Eletech family members, so thank you @Eric and your team for bringing much warmth during very dark times as I bring my father through his final days. Bravo to this iteration of the Luxe case, the leather visually and tactile-wise are a treat! I’ve no doubt it will sell out before we say “green”


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> I’m not one who makes friends (as opposed to acquaintances) easily, esp when I start out as a customer / client. But Eric has shown me that he cares about the Eletech family members, so thank you @Eric and your team for bringing much warmth during very dark times as I bring my father through his final days. Bravo to this iteration of the Luxe case, the leather visually and tactile-wise are a treat! I’ve no doubt it will sell out before we say “green”



Heheh stay positive Jemy  hope you’ll enjoy this iteration of Luxe !


----------



## deafenears (Jul 9, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> Dual 21awg within the sheath. The actual OD you're looking at probably a 17-18awg kind of OD =X


@Eric Chong, any chance of providing what the impedance  / resistance of the Inferno cable? Will it be low enough for the RAAL-requisite SR-1a / CR-1a headphones?

It also requires special wiring / pin outs and a female 4-pin XLR on the amp side, so thats another thing.



Torq said:


> I mapped it out when I made my first custom SR1a cables and my own adapter for running normal headphones off the ribbon output (as part of my modular cable system):
> 
> HSA-1b/Jotunheim R amplifier/Ribbon Interface end:
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Chong

deafenears said:


> @Eric Chong, any chance of providing what the impedance  / resistance of the Inferno cable? Will it be low enough for the RAAL-requisite SR-1a / CR-1a headphones?
> 
> It also requires special wiring / pin outs and a female 4-pin XLR on the amp side, so thats another thing.



The Inferno impedance is pegged differently at different lengths. For 1.5m standard length, it will run to about 0.07ohms. Most thicker gauge HP cables wouldn't have too high of an impedance.

Unfortunately , we unable to handle the special pin-outs config at the moment.


----------



## Eric Chong

𝐓𝐡𝐚𝐧𝐤 𝐘𝐨𝐮!

We really appreciate the support of Eletech's Luxe series of products, the "Moss Green” Ver. Luxe Companion Case is sold out!

For those whom have missed it this round, we may have a micro-lot of leather coming in next month. Will update if we managed to craft any more of the Luxes.

-Eric


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> 𝐓𝐡𝐚𝐧𝐤 𝐘𝐨𝐮!
> 
> We really appreciate the support of Eletech's Luxe series of products, the "Moss Green” Ver. Luxe Companion Case is sold out!
> 
> ...


Woo， Congrats @Eric Chong !! Your Luxe has become quite a collectible! Im glad im able to secure one this time around. I suspect now that Luxe is all and done, we're looking at "L" next? haha!


----------



## korvin12

Looking forward to the Big 1


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Woo， Congrats @Eric Chong !! Your Luxe has become quite a collectible! Im glad im able to secure one this time around. I suspect now that Luxe is all and done, we're looking at "L" next? haha!


Thank you! 

Hmm… Lets see heheh. I can only promise the next half of the year will be exciting.



korvin12 said:


> Looking forward to the Big 1


Oof , let’s see if i can get it on schedule


----------



## Kiats

Giving the Aeneid a run out with the FitEar EST off the Luxury & Precision LP6Ti 7th Anniversary.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Giving the Aeneid a run out with the FitEar EST off the Luxury & Precision LP6Ti 7th Anniversary.


The toxic combi that got me hooked on Canjam SG heheh


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> The toxic combi that got me hooked on Canjam SG heheh


Heheh! Indeed! It is now even scarier with the LP WP2 OTG cable. Usually these make only incremental differences. The WP2 makes a discernible difference and seems like a veil has been lifted.


----------



## Jayden

My Luxe companion case just arrived today! The smell of the leather feels just like sitting in a newly bought car. Love the simple packaging yet having the case being well protected all around. Haven't got time to properly store all my IEMs and cables because I was too excited to unwrap this when it arrived. Easily snapped some photos right out the box!


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> My Luxe companion case just arrived today! The smell of the leather feels just like sitting in a newly bought car. Love the simple packaging yet having the case being well protected all around. Haven't got time to properly store all my IEMs and cables because I was too excited to unwrap this when it arrived. Easily snapped some photos right out the box!



This piece will really shine with rugged usage, enjoy!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Eric Chong said:


> This piece will really shine with rugged usage, enjoy!


Eric: pleaaaaase actually use your cases, they're designed to get a little beaten up
Audiophiles: I have a case to keep the case in and that case is kept in a safe to make sure no one so much as looks at it


----------



## Eric Chong

mvvRAZ said:


> I have a case to keep the case in and that case is kept in a safe


Oof! Next time im saving one for myself and abuse it while bringing it to shows


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> My Luxe companion case just arrived today! The smell of the leather feels just like sitting in a newly bought car. Love the simple packaging yet having the case being well protected all around. Haven't got time to properly store all my IEMs and cables because I was too excited to unwrap this when it arrived. Easily snapped some photos right out the box!


This shade of green is really growing on me, I can already imagine the patina that it will have after some use and abuse. (but that is if I can bear to even abuse, I will probably treat it with much care  ) I'm still patiently waiting for mine to arrive, hope it arrives soon!


----------



## FlyHigh247

Jayden said:


> Woo， Congrats @Eric Chong !! Your Luxe has become quite a collectible! Im glad im able to secure one this time around. I suspect now that Luxe is all and done, we're looking at "L" next? haha!


I have been seeing "L" appearing quite a fair bit in the recent chats. What is "L" may I ask? Is it an abbreviation of something??


----------



## jlemaster1957

FlyHigh247 said:


> I have been seeing "L" appearing quite a fair bit in the recent chats. What is "L" may I ask? Is it an abbreviation of something??


“Laura” I read earlier in the thread. Eric pls enlighten us!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Ode To Laura is their upcoming pure copper flagship, but I'll leave Eric to share further detail


----------



## warrenpchi

mvvRAZ said:


> Ode To Laura is their upcoming pure copper flagship, but I'll leave Eric to share further detail



lol, it's not time yet.


----------



## Eric Chong

warrenpchi said:


> lol, it's not time yet.


Heheh this ^

All shall be revealed in the coming days. Will be an exciting one


----------



## Blanchot

"All shall be revealed ..." That sounds almost like a religious prophecy


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh this ^
> 
> All shall be revealed in the coming days. Will be an exciting one



Hmm, I just got notification from DHL, claiming they are going to reveal it to me today


----------



## Eric Chong

Blanchot said:


> "All shall be revealed ..." That sounds almost like a religious prophecy


Now that you’ve mentioned, it did sounded mystical *facepalms*

But, soon! 


twister6 said:


> Hmm, I just got notification from DHL, claiming they are going to reveal it to me today



Oof! That was fast


----------



## SBranson

2 1/2 hours before my birthday I get this email:




Happy Birthday to me!! 🎂 🥳

Thanks so much to Eric and the team.. 
As good as the products are, Eric’s customer service is second to none.


----------



## Eric Chong

Happy Birthday 

I hope you have a wonderful day ahead! Stay safe!


----------



## Natesdailies

My green moss Luxe case arrived last night! It also happens to match my N8ii & Billingham camera bag.


----------



## Eric Chong

Natesdailies said:


> My green moss Luxe case arrived last night! It also happens to match my N8ii & Billingham camera bag.



Beautiful pictures @Natesdailies , we’re glad that you’re enjoying this rendition of Luxe


----------



## twister6

Since we are talking about Eletech storage cases, I also added one to my collection. Oh, and yeah, it has something cool inside as well


----------



## Jayden

twister6 said:


> Since we are talking about Eletech storage cases, I also added one to my collection. Oh, and yeah, it has something cool inside as well


Woah, what leather is that? It looks ruggedly unique! I think I have a vague idea what holds within. How’s the sound!


----------



## Kiats

twister6 said:


> Since we are talking about Eletech storage cases, I also added one to my collection. Oh, and yeah, it has something cool inside as well


Look forward to more photos and impressions!


----------



## warrenpchi

Jayden said:


> Woah, what leather is that? It looks ruggedly unique! I think I have a vague idea what holds within. How’s the sound!



It sounds quite good!


----------



## bluestorm1992

Time for me to share as well!!










Also, this is what the original organization is like upon receiving it.


----------



## Eric Chong

bluestorm1992 said:


> Time for me to share as well!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it’s fitting your usage pretty well! 

PS : the additional short straps can be placed on top of the DAP for an extra secure placement 

Check out Nate’s photos above^^


----------



## Craftsman1511

twister6 said:


> Since we are talking about Eletech storage cases, I also added one to my collection. Oh, and yeah, it has something cool inside as well


Nice case! New offering??


----------



## Jayden

warrenpchi said:


> It sounds quite good!


Oooo, any further impressions that you may share?  @twister6 waiting for your impressions too


----------



## FlyHigh247

bluestorm1992 said:


> Time for me to share as well!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good with your setup right there! I actually find it quite smart that it is modular and there can be so many configurations to hold different setups. Hope Eletech and team will come up with a case that is smaller in size!


----------



## FlyHigh247

twister6 said:


> Since we are talking about Eletech storage cases, I also added one to my collection. Oh, and yeah, it has something cool inside as well


Oh and is this the 'L' that's been on everybody's mind?? The new case looks really nice!


----------



## korvin12

twister6 said:


> Since we are talking about Eletech storage cases, I also added one to my collection. Oh, and yeah, it has something cool inside as well


The case looks dope, looking forward to your impressions


----------



## Eric Chong

FlyHigh247 said:


> Hope Eletech and team will come up with a case that is smaller in size!


Next on the menu


----------



## warrenpchi

Craftsman1511 said:


> Nice case! New offering??





Jayden said:


> Oooo, any further impressions that you may share?  @twister6 waiting for your impressions too





FlyHigh247 said:


> Oh and is this the 'L' that's been on everybody's mind?? The new case looks really nice!



Sadly, not yet.  I mean I have impressions, but I can't share them just yet... nor can Twister for that matter, as we're both bound by the same embargo. 

I can say that you'll want to keep an eye out for the upcoming CanJam London 2022 preview video though.


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> Next on the menu


Is it just me or this is already a subtle tease on another upcoming case?? 



warrenpchi said:


> I can say that you'll want to keep an eye out for the upcoming CanJam London 2022 preview video though.


Oooo sounds like CanJam London will be exciting, can't wait to see what Eric and team have for us then!


----------



## Craftsman1511

warrenpchi said:


> Sadly, not yet.  I mean I have impressions, but I can't share them just yet... nor can Twister for that matter, as we're both bound by the same embargo.
> 
> I can say that you'll want to keep an eye out for the upcoming CanJam London 2022 preview video though.


I see, the suspense here is building up... I better get my wallet ready. Really excited to know what the 'L' will bring to the table 

On a side note, I just received my Luxe Case in the mail, will take some photos and share it here soon!


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Is it just me or this is already a subtle tease on another upcoming case??



A not-so-subtle confirmation heheh, but it's not soon. Still a long ways away from it


----------



## Layman1

Jayden said:


> Woah, what leather is that? It looks ruggedly unique! I think I have a vague idea what holds within. How’s the sound!


Have to say, it looks like a special edition Komodo dragon leather


----------



## SBranson

Inferno delivered 2 days early but I am stuck at work….


----------



## warrenpchi

Eric Chong said:


> A not-so-subtle confirmation heheh, but it's not soon. Still a long ways away from it



It's what's on the inside that counts!


----------



## berger

twister6 said:


> Since we are talking about Eletech storage cases, I also added one to my collection.


Stratus Grey's sibling who refused to use anti-aging serum 🤩


----------



## SBranson (Jul 22, 2022)

What a cable!!  Just gorgeous.  Large and seemingly imposing but it drapes well and is supple enough not to cause any issues at all.

It sounds excellent so far. The stock cable is a bit peaky particularly in the upper mids/ lower treble which gives a sense of detail but can be a bit wince inducing a higher volumes.  The Inferno seems to reign that in and seems to impart more depth to the staging but a slightly narrower presentation, similar to moving back a few rows..
As I listen more though I think it’s actually more like an expansion of space.  It’s not so much moving back as “looking” at a larger image.
There are subtle timbres and an uncluttering of harmonies that are more apparent even though that reigning in of the peakiness really smooths out the sound.
At first I didn’t think it was as large an influence as it seems now.  There’s a general “betterment” of everything.
I haven’t explored much in terms of bass effects as I’m enjoying my baroque and piano music tonight but I will report back as I explore more.

A very big thanks to Eric and crew for another amazing cable and for such great service time and time again.


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> What a cable!!  Just gorgeous.  Large and seemingly imposing but it drapes well and is supple enough not to cause any issues at all.
> 
> It sounds excellent.  The stock cable is a bit peaky particularly in the upper mids/ lower treble which gives a sense of detail.  At first the Inferno seemed to reign that in and seemed to impart more depth to the staging but a slightly narrower presentatio, similar to moving back a few rows..
> As I listen more though I think it’s actually more like an expansion of space.  It’s not so much moving back as “looking” at a larger image.
> ...



Glad you’re enjoying the Inferno buddy  Have it go through a rigorous burn in process, you’ll notice a bigger change! Enjoy!

Meanwhile, another inferno’s review by Ryan’s just been released! 

https://everydaylistening.net/2022/07/19/eletech-inferno-review-red-hot/


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> A not-so-subtle confirmation heheh, but it's not soon. Still a long ways away from it


So I guess I can only look forward to the upcoming releases you have in store for us! My eyes are on this thread 



Layman1 said:


> Have to say, it looks like a special edition Komodo dragon leather


Yes it does, looks like it is ready to go through daily heavy use. Oh, I noticed that it is also quite different from all the other current cases?


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Oh, I noticed that it is also quite different from all the other current cases?


Yes, this is a special leather treatment that creates a textured distressed look. At the same time, we've redesigned the new companion case a little. Sleeker looking 



Jayden said:


> So I guess I can only look forward to the upcoming releases you have in store for us! My eyes are on this thread



I did promise an exciting next half of the year


----------



## berger (Jul 20, 2022)

received my Luxe case today. totally satisfied. build quality is top-notch.


----------



## Eric Chong

berger said:


> received my Luxe case today. totally satisfied. build quality is top-notch.



Glad you’re enjoying the Luxe! The compartments looks great


----------



## Craftsman1511

I just opened up the package containing my Luxe Companion Case. Boy, it looks gorgeous! The quality of the leather is indeed top-notch as mentioned by the rest of the Head-fiers here. The case feels and looks like it can withstand daily use and abuse but I just can't bear to put it through such use  I think this shall be a stay-home case to store my cables and IEMs, at least before I can bear to bring it out.

Good job to Eletech and team for such a premium product! Shall let the pictures do the talking now


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> Yes, this is a special leather treatment that creates a textured distressed look. At the same time, we've redesigned the new companion case a little. Sleeker looking


Nice! The subtle change does make the case sleeker looking    



Craftsman1511 said:


> I just opened up the package containing my Luxe Companion Case. Boy, it looks gorgeous! The quality of the leather is indeed top-notch as mentioned by the rest of the Head-fiers here. The case feels and looks like it can withstand daily use and abuse but I just can't bear to put it through such use  I think this shall be a stay-home case to store my cables and IEMs, at least before I can bear to bring it out.
> 
> Good job to Eletech and team for such a premium product! Shall let the pictures do the talking now


I see @Craftsman1511 getting poisoned with his first Luxe case? xD


----------



## ryanjsoo

Lads get ready...


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> I see @Craftsman1511 getting poisoned with his first Luxe case? xD


@Jayden Yes I think I am poisoned. The build quality of this case is really superb. It is probably the start of my collection of Eletech's leather products (that is if they are planning on more product ranges!) 



ryanjsoo said:


> Lads get ready...


My goodness, is this what I think it is?! The shadow already looks out of the world man


----------



## ryanjsoo

Craftsman1511 said:


> @Jayden Yes I think I am poisoned. The build quality of this case is really superb. It is probably the start of my collection of Eletech's leather products (that is if they are planning on more product ranges!)
> 
> 
> My goodness, is this what I think it is?! The shadow already looks out of the world man


Can't speak before the embargo but you'll find out soon


----------



## Jayden

ryanjsoo said:


> Lads get ready...


Im getting irrationally excited for this launch. I’ll be all over it when first impressions are out


----------



## Auricon

Craftsman1511 said:


> My goodness, is this what I think it is?! The shadow already looks out of the world man



Hidden in the shadow is uniquely Eletech 😍… that’s all I can share 🤫


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> Im getting irrationally excited for this launch. I’ll be all over it when first impressions are out


I recall seeing some impressions from @Damz87 at the watercooler thread


----------



## Deezel177

Jayden said:


> Im getting irrationally excited for this launch. I’ll be all over it when first impressions are out


For a start, it has the best Y-split I’ve ever seen by a country *mile*. And, sonically, we’ll get there when we get there… 😉


----------



## james93

Craftsman1511 said:


> I recall seeing some impressions from @Damz87 at the watercooler thread


Also seen a post from @efftee in the Empire Ears thread. (O2L)


----------



## Eric Chong (Jul 22, 2022)

So... #Fam, I know that all excited for the upcoming release. I've specially arranged with @warrenpchi for an early sneak peek this upcoming weekend~!!

Project "L" early impressions and aesthetics form will be *REVEALED* in the upcoming Canjam London Show Preview video that's gonna go live this weekend! Warren will have a segment discussing the sound profile of Project "L" that'll be super interesting.

_^^ Stay tuned and check back on this thread  / Head-Fi for the Video._

Full PR , Pricing and pre-order details will be released on schedule , on 26th July!


----------



## SBranson (Jul 22, 2022)

For those who have the Inferno, what changes did you note after burning it in.

I have been letting it run during the evenings at home when not listening and am only at about 15 or so hours.


----------



## Wyville

A very nice surprise arrived at our doorstep today and I wanted to share it here because it is such an amazingly nice gesture from Eric and the team at Eletech:










For those who don't know. Eric and I have been friends for several years and he was one of the very first people who encouraged me to write reviews. Aside from that he was a great support for my wife when she did a fundraiser challenge in 2019, cycling 10,000km for cancer research. My wife is a cancer researcher and the fundraiser was a valuable support to help her newly established research group. So when a couple of weeks ago my wife was awarded a large research grant from the Dutch Cancer Society, I had to think back at Eric's early support for my wife's research and made sure to send him the good news.  

Thank you Eric for your support and a wonderful gift! The case is an amazing piece of craftsmanship and my pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Jayden

SBranson said:


> For those who have the Inferno, what changes did you note after burning it in.
> 
> I have been letting it run during the evenings at home when not listening and am only at about 15 or so hours.


The inferno is one monster to burn in. It took many times longer hours than the IEMs cables to burn in. I noticed a significant change around the 130hr mark.

Soundstage opens up further and sounds more effortless. Lows are tighten up quite abit delivering power without looseness and extensions on both end seemed to improve. Im actually not super sure about the last one, could be placebo but it did seem that way.


----------



## SBranson (Jul 23, 2022)

Jayden said:


> The inferno is one monster to burn in. It took many times longer hours than the IEMs cables to burn in. I noticed a significant change around the 130hr mark.
> 
> Soundstage opens up further and sounds more effortless. Lows are tighten up quite abit delivering power without looseness and extensions on both end seemed to improve. Im actually not super sure about the last one, could be placebo but it did seem that way.



Thanks.  I'll be sure to let it play for a long time this week.  I'm encountering a confusing sense where there's both a bit of a veiled sound but with more inner detail and even better separation so there are definite improvements but tonally it's a bit flat at the moment in certain freq.  I imagine it like the sound is dampened but I have a feeling that those leading edges of notes and the "t" and "k" sounds will get more crisp.  There are some vocal tracks with those almost spittle in the throat sounds that are a bit muted.  Piano timbre and solo instruments though sound excellent but I'm just finding female vocals seem to lack a bit of realism.  It's nit picking but I suspected  that it will improve and it sounds like what you describe will be what I'm hoping for.  Thanks!

**Edit**

I‘ll say that piano timbre is marvellous with the Inferno…. I just bought this tonight and the stage, the image and the timbre are just gorgeous


----------



## Natesdailies

Eric Chong said:


> So... #Fam, I know that all excited for the upcoming release. I've specially arranged with @warrenpchi for an early sneak peek this upcoming weekend~!!
> 
> Project "L" early impressions and aesthetics form will be *REVEALED* in the upcoming Canjam London Show Preview video that's gonna go live this weekend! Warren will have a segment discussing the sound profile of Project "L" that'll be super interesting.
> 
> ...


Prepping my music playlist with anticipation. Can't wait to plug "her" in 😉. She's beautiful.


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> Thanks.  I'll be sure to let it play for a long time this week.  I'm encountering a confusing sense where there's both a bit of a veiled sound but with more inner detail and even better separation so there are definite improvements but tonally it's a bit flat at the moment in certain freq.  I imagine it like the sound is dampened but I have a feeling that those leading edges of notes and the "t" and "k" sounds will get more crisp.  There are some vocal tracks with those almost spittle in the throat sounds that are a bit muted.  Piano timbre and solo instruments though sound excellent but I'm just finding female vocals seem to lack a bit of realism.  It's nit picking but I suspected  that it will improve and it sounds like what you describe will be what I'm hoping for.  Thanks!
> 
> **Edit**
> 
> I‘ll say that piano timbre is marvellous with the Inferno…. I just bought this tonight and the stage, the image and the timbre are just gorgeous



What you're lacking now is a little note weight and extensions which will significantly improve upon burn in. The Inferno does need a good amount of burning in. Let it clock some hours 



Natesdailies said:


> Prepping my music playlist with anticipation. Can't wait to plug "her" in 😉. She's beautiful.


Can't wait to get her in your hands


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> A very nice surprise arrived at our doorstep today and I wanted to share it here because it is such an amazingly nice gesture from Eric and the team at Eletech:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heheh, im so happy for you guys!  Enjoy the gift! Now that you mentioned, it's been so long since we first touched base. Oof, how time flies..


----------



## SBranson

Eric Chong said:


> What you're lacking now is a little note weight and extensions which will significantly improve upon burn in. The Inferno does need a good amount of burning in. Let it clock some hours



It's already starting to open up.  Solo guitar, lute, any strings for that matter sound so nice.  Great dimensionality to the sound.  It's taking my Diana's to a level of imaging that I have only really heard with the Traillii before.


----------



## Kiats

Whilst we await the next big release, I thought I’d spend a bit of time this morning with the Aeneid paired with the FitEar EST out of the Sony 1ZM2. Sonic bliss!


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh, im so happy for you guys!  Enjoy the gift!


Will do! 😁 Thanks again. 


Eric Chong said:


> Now that you mentioned, it's been so long since we first touched base. Oof, how time flies..


Indeed, must be around 5 years ago now. Back then I never suspected I would end up as deep down the rabbit hole as am. 😅


----------



## Kiats

Since we are celebrating Eletech cables while await the big day, I thought I’d put on the Inferno back on the Meze Empyrean for some Roon. Lovely… both in looks and sound.


----------



## Lu88

Ode To Laura!!! 

from the CanJam London 2022 Preview video...


----------



## jlemaster1957

Lu88 said:


> Ode To Laura!!!
> 
> from the CanJam London 2022 Preview video...



Beautiful! Love that y-splitter! So- any info on when available? Price?


----------



## NovaFlyer

Lu88 said:


> Ode To Laura!!!
> 
> from the CanJam London 2022 Preview video...



WOW! Awesome looking and can't wait to hear about the details.  Hopefully Eric will have it at CanJam SoCal as well.


----------



## Eric Chong

Lu88 said:


> Ode To Laura!!!
> 
> from the CanJam London 2022 Preview video...



Oof, the cat’s out of the bag! Hope you guy love this design  it’s the most intricate that we have to date.



jlemaster1957 said:


> Beautiful! Love that y-splitter! So- any info on when available? Price?


Details will be out on tuesday 



NovaFlyer said:


> WOW! Awesome looking and can't wait to hear about the details.  Hopefully Eric will have it at CanJam SoCal as well.


I’ve just booked with Ethan for Canjam SoCal. See you there!


----------



## Kiats

Lu88 said:


> Ode To Laura!!!
> 
> from the CanJam London 2022 Preview video...



gorgeous!!! Look forward to it!


----------



## twister6

Eric Chong said:


> Oof, the cat’s out of the bag! Hope you guy love this design  it’s the most intricate that we have to date.
> 
> 
> Details will be out on tuesday
> ...



I think we are about to start a discussion of Ode to Laura in HF thread of Ode to Eric


----------



## Jayden

Lu88 said:


> Ode To Laura!!!
> 
> from the CanJam London 2022 Preview video...



This is so beautiful! So much intricacy on the splitter design! Looking forward to more details on 26th July


----------



## Craftsman1511

Lu88 said:


> Ode To Laura!!!
> 
> from the CanJam London 2022 Preview video...



Wow, this looks awesome! So many details packed into such a small space, love the multi-layered design on the y-split itself. From first looks, I could already tell Eric's attention to the finest details, just like how he does for all the SQ on his cables 

Side note, I also noticed that the design of the plug is different from the current cables, definitely something new and innovative from Eletech in this product, which is nice

I'm ready, my wallet is ready!


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Wow, this looks awesome! So many details packed into such a small space, love the multi-layered design on the y-split itself. From first looks, I could already tell Eric's attention to the finest details, just like how he does for all the SQ on his cables
> 
> Side note, I also noticed that the design of the plug is different from the current cables, definitely something new and innovative from Eletech in this product, which is nice
> 
> I'm ready, my wallet is ready!



Yes indeed, we wanted to explore a multi-layered / faceted design with details that accentuates the theme. We decided to further augment the entire look by updating the hardware on the termination as well  

We kept the termination design simpler with a more crude / simpler design element of “Laurels” so as not to run in conflict to the Y-split or create a visually heavy or ‘too busy’ look.

Pre-Order opens tomorrow with the full PR


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Oof, the cat’s out of the bag! Hope you guy love this design  it’s the most intricate that we have to date.


Wow, that is really intricate! Do you have a team of elves working for you these days. 😜


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> Wow, that is really intricate! Do you have a team of elves working for you these days. 😜







I am that elf 😂


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> I am that elf 😂


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## SBranson (Jul 25, 2022)

I have been letting music play through the Inferno most of the weekend with bits of listening on the way.  I’m at about 40 or so hours and last night I had a short listen before bed and what I’m noticing most is how incredible this cable is a pulling out individual timbre of either instruments or voices.  I’ll put up some examples later but an 5 part acapella piece I really enjoy has amazing harmonies but before it tended to sound like “chords”.  Now, however, I can really hear the difference in each singer’s voice.  It so much more interesting and enjoyable being able to follow each line individually and how it fits in.
Another vocal track with two singers and a guitar with the Inferno really highlights how different the voices are in character and how complementary they are in their difference.  The list goes on, like with a violin, revealing more of the timbre difference between the high notes and the low notes..

It keeps getting better..!


----------



## warrenpchi

Eric Chong said:


> Details will be out on tuesday



It's now Tuesday (in Singapore)!


----------



## KuroKitsu

Wyville said:


> Wow, that is really intricate! Do you have a team of elves working for you these days. 😜


It is my standing theory that everyone on the Eletech team is called Eric.


Eric Chong said:


> I am that elf 😂


Or Eric masquerading as a team it seems 🤣


----------



## Auricon

warrenpchi said:


> It's now Tuesday (in Singapore)!


I messaged him earlier, he's awake 🤭 but unfortunately stuck at camp 😢


----------



## warrenpchi

Auricon said:


> I messaged him earlier, he's awake 🤭 but unfortunately stuck at camp 😢



I actually know the details, but I feel like I should leave it for Eric to announce.  In the meantime, I’ll just have to be content with enjoying it.


----------



## warrenpchi

KuroKitsu said:


> It is my standing theory that everyone on the Eletech team is called Eric.



*Fun Fact:*  The Singaporean pronounciation of Eletech is actually Eritech.
_(Just kidding, but wouldn't it be amazing if that were true?)_


----------



## berger (Jul 26, 2022)

it's finally here. 
beautifully crafted 😍


----------



## Eric Chong

Here we go guys! Announcing the highly anticipated "Copper Masterstroke", Ode To Laura~!! We would like to thank all of our friends in the community for being with us along this journey since Project "L"  We hope you like this!




















Full PR: https://elementechnology.com/blogs/news/announcing-ode-to-laura

Pre-Order: https://elementechnology.com/products/ode-to-laura


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> Here we go guys! Announcing the highly anticipated "Copper Masterstroke", Ode To Laura~!! We would like to thank all of our friends in the community for being with us along this journey since Project "L"  We hope you like this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's finally here! Looking gorgeous as always, kudos to Eletech and team for the great work! Excited to know how this cable sounds, now I am looking forward to detailed impressions from fellow Head-Fiers before I bite bullet   



Eric Chong said:


> Yes indeed, we wanted to explore a multi-layered / faceted design with details that accentuates the theme. We decided to further augment the entire look by updating the hardware on the termination as well
> 
> We kept the termination design simpler with a more crude / simpler design element of “Laurels” so as not to run in conflict to the Y-split or create a visually heavy or ‘too busy’ look.
> 
> Pre-Order opens tomorrow with the full PR


 Very nice iteration of the 'Laurels' on the termination, complements the Y-split seamlessly


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> It's finally here! Looking gorgeous as always, kudos to Eletech and team for the great work! Excited to know how this cable sounds, now I am looking forward to detailed impressions from fellow Head-Fiers before I bite bullet
> 
> 
> Very nice iteration of the 'Laurels' on the termination, complements the Y-split seamlessly



Heheh first batch should be shipped in the August 10th week. 

Meanwhile you can bug @twister6 @ryanjsoo @Deezel177 @bluestorm1992 for impressions =X

A demo is also currently on loan at Jaben! Can drop by to try it out


----------



## Deezel177

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh first batch should be shipped in the August 10th week.
> 
> Meanwhile you can bug @twister6 @ryanjsoo @Deezel177 @bluestorm1992 for impressions =X
> 
> A demo is also currently on loan at Jaben! Can drop by to try it out


'Working on it!


----------



## Eric Chong

Deezel177 said:


> 'Working on it!



Sorry for selling you out


----------



## warrenpchi

Eric Chong said:


> Meanwhile you can bug @twister6 @ryanjsoo @Deezel177 @bluestorm1992 for impressions =X



I feel bad about having spoiled it a bit, so I'll  until the fellas have chimed in, and then jump back in after.


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Here we go guys! Announcing the highly anticipated "Copper Masterstroke", Ode To Laura~!! We would like to thank all of our friends in the community for being with us along this journey since Project "L"  We hope you like this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bought!! 🥰 One of the nicest looking cables that I’ve seen…


----------



## warrenpchi (Jul 26, 2022)

One of my favorite visual details about the Ode To Laura is the plug housing.  In the photos above, it's slightly blurred out so that it might be missed at first glance - especially on phones - but it's not Eletech's typical triangular facet theme.  They're actually opposing leaves/petals.





EDIT:  I just double-checked, not even Aeneid has that attention to detail in terms of theme matching.


----------



## korvin12

Ordered!!! Can't wait to pair up with my VE7!!!


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> Here we go guys! Announcing the highly anticipated "Copper Masterstroke", Ode To Laura~!! We would like to thank all of our friends in the community for being with us along this journey since Project "L"  We hope you like this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered mine! Couldn't resist not getting my hands on this beautiful cable, probably one of the most, if not the most sophisticated design on the splitter I have ever come across. Looking forward to receiving mine in due time! Really great work right there @Eric Chong 



warrenpchi said:


> One of my favorite visual details about the Ode To Laura is the plug housing.  In the photos above, it's slightly blurred out so that it might be missed at first glance - especially on phones - but it's not Eletech's typical triangular facet theme.  They're actually opposing leaves/petals.


 Yes I could not really make out on how the plug housing looked like in the photos, but now I get a clearer picture of how it looks. The opposing petals do look cohesive when it is placed together with the splitter design. The team at Eletech really did a total overhaul on the design this time round, a very fresh sight to behold I would say


----------



## berger

Eric Chong said:


> Meanwhile you can bug @twister6 @ryanjsoo @Deezel177 @bluestorm1992 for impressions =X


Looking forward to reading their impressions. I'm particularly interested in hearing their thoughts on how it pairs with Traillii and Jewel. 

Also holding my breath to see how the packaging would look like 🤩


----------



## warrenpchi

berger said:


> Also holding my breath to see how the packaging would look like 🤩



Dude, breathe!   There are more pics in the announcement thread, including this:


----------



## funasianguy4u

Eric Chong said:


> Here we go guys! Announcing the highly anticipated "Copper Masterstroke", Ode To Laura~!! We would like to thank all of our friends in the community for being with us along this journey since Project "L"  We hope you like this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I skipped checking the board it seems like for ages, I missed the news about the moss green case, amongst other things, but I did pay attention to an announcement about the latest cable, while dealing with news from work, that we are now mandated to return back In-Office, 4 days a week or full time, in early September.

It will be such a change of course - but instead shedding tears of horror, some tears of joy - I placed the order.  I sure hope it will match with my EE Evo my only really good IEM.


----------



## Eric Chong

We’re out for the first batch!

Will update when we get ready for another batch


----------



## ryanjsoo

Now that the cat's out of the bag I can share some snippets from my review alongside some early low-key photos, I hope you enjoy 






*Brief impressions -* 

What immediately strikes about the Ode to Laura is its liquid note presentation and smooth yet highly articulate nature. It has an L-shaped signature with a rich yet meticulously controlled bass presentation, large, highly resolved vocals and a smooth, refined top-end. The cable strikes me as being impressively spacious and it has a good if not market-leading technical foundation despite its darker character in the treble. To me, vocals are a highlight, presented with enhanced size, great definition and slightly higher contrast with counterbalancing warmth and top-end articulation. Rather than being dense, the midrange is well-extended but emboldened by the more robust low-end. Lows similarly inspire, and the densely packed conductors provide a sense of power similar to that observed on the Socrates. The Laura provides an immediate boost to extension but does so in the cleanest manner I’ve yet seen with minimal introduction of muddiness or loss to separation. Bass upholds exemplary definition in the mid-bass and overall timbre showcases great authenticity.





*Vs Aeneid -* 

Eletech's co-flagship provides a more reference character with its more balanced proportions whilst the Laura comes across as smoother and lusher. Where the Aeneid is clean in the mid-bass and prides itself on its definition, the Laura isn't far behind technically whilst providing a noticeably more sizable whallop in the sub-bass and a larger bass note in general. The midrange is once again cleaner on the Aeneid and both share large, wholly resolved notes. The Aeneid has slightly better separation whilst the Laura provides more contrast between its foreground/background layers and a more liquid yet higher resolution image. Specifically, the Laura is more articulate and small details are more apparent, I adore the midrange on Laura especially when paired with an already highly resolving monitor like the RS10. At the very top, both cables share a focussed and defined lower-treble with a sharp leading edge that highlights fine details. The Aeneid has a bit more shimmer and sparkle whilst the Laura focuses on a darker, cleaner background. Those that prefer a more open, energetic treble will still prefer the Aeneid, the Laura provides a different kind of appeal with its hyper-defined layers and outstanding background cleanliness.


----------



## FlyHigh247

Lu88 said:


> Ode To Laura!!!
> 
> from the CanJam London 2022 Preview video...



Wow this is gorgeous, feels like I've only left this thread for awhile due to work commitments but I already feel like I am missing out on so many things. Is 'Ode To Laura' actually the Project 'L' everyone was talking about?! This is one GORGEOUS cable I have ever seen!



warrenpchi said:


> One of my favorite visual details about the Ode To Laura is the plug housing.  In the photos above, it's slightly blurred out so that it might be missed at first glance - especially on phones - but it's not Eletech's typical triangular facet theme.  They're actually opposing leaves/petals.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:  I just double-checked, not even Aeneid has that attention to detail in terms of theme matching.


I especially love how the leaf petals are alternated on the plug, it goes so well with the entire theme!

Tempted as I am, I would probably wait out for more reviews and impression before I lay my hand on this beautiful product. But good work to the team nonetheless.


----------



## funasianguy4u

Eric Chong said:


> We’re out for the first batch!
> 
> Will update when we get ready for another batch


wow - just made it I hope prior to the Sold Out sign - and I am in the first batch.  - astonishing but not surprising - congrats to everyone who were able to place the order for the first batch.


----------



## jlemaster1957

ryanjsoo said:


> Now that the cat's out of the bag I can share some snippets from my review alongside some early low-key photos, I hope you enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A comparison to Socrates (if someone has that also) would be appreciated- though Project 8 Socrates is also coming later in the Fall, which may be a more appropo comparison (and not yet possible).


----------



## Eric Chong

See you guys soon!


----------



## bluestorm1992

I would dare to say that… Laura competes with Orpheus 🤭


----------



## bluestorm1992

Some quick sound impressions. All done with Traillii.

Excellent technical performance. Reminds me a whole lot of Orpheus’s ability in exposing ultra-details and bringing in an expansive soundstage. The sound is also very holographic, something I do not get with Traillii’s stock 1960 cable.

Laura differs from Orpheus in terms of tuning. Orpheus is darker with an emphasis on bass/lower mids. Laura is more balanced overall. People have described Orpheus as being analog/organic sounding. I think Laura is also very natural but it is more neutral-leaning.


----------



## Kiats

bluestorm1992 said:


> Some quick sound impressions. All done with Traillii.
> 
> Excellent technical performance. Reminds me a whole lot of Orpheus’s ability in exposing ultra-details and bringing in an expansive soundstage. The sound is also very holographic, something I do not get with Traillii’s stock 1960 cable.
> 
> Laura differs from Orpheus in terms of tuning. Orpheus is darker with an emphasis on bass/lower mids. Laura is more balanced overall. People have described Orpheus as being analog/organic sounding. I think Laura is also very natural but it is more neutral-leaning.


Sounds good! Look forward to receiving my own in due course!


----------



## warrenpchi

Eric Chong said:


> See you guys soon!



Aww, look at those cute little spotlights! 🥰


----------



## metaljem77

ryanjsoo said:


> Now that the cat's out of the bag I can share some snippets from my review alongside some early low-key photos, I hope you enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I suspect I’ll still prefer Aeneid with EVO, and I’m v excited to hear how Laura pairs with Jewel or EXT  
Have a wonderful and safe time, Eric and looking forward to meeting you and your team soon!


----------



## SBranson (Jul 30, 2022)

So I'm at about the 130 hour mark with my Inferno and I am truly impressed.  For close to a year I had the Shanling M8 and the Traillii and thought I was at the end of the road, however I never really seemed to listen as much or for as long as I figured I should considering the (for me) nose bleeding cost of the Traillii.  Still, the thought of selling them for something else I knew would leave me with regret.  In thinking about it though, it was partially a comfort thing as I never could last long with iems and there were times when I just found them physically irritating.  My listening sessions would only be 1/2 an hour most evenings while lying in bed. As I never listen out and about and would never take the Traillii out anyway, I decided to go back to headphones.  I've had Stax and what were, at the time, some top tier headphones like the Beyerdynamic T1 and the HD800 when they ruled the roost and later the Hifiman HE560 then Edition X..    I got into iems after that.

I'd always liked the look of the Abyss Diana and so I decided to try the Phi version.  At first I was mostly happy with the sound though it felt like a downgrade in sound quality but better comfort and a more enjoyable listening session overall.  But I very shortly started thinking about going back to Stax.  An amp change from the Woo WA7 to the Burson Conductor 3X Reference was a big change in the right direction and I thought I would just "settle" here for a while.  That needed amp change and the long delays with the first round of the Inferno had me cancel my order..  But around the end of June I couldn't get the Inferno out of my head as the impressions coming in called to me and my upcoming birthday... So I ordered.  I was told about a 2-3 week processing time.
As the 3rd week approached I reached out to @Eric Chong just for an update and to discuss some connection questions and upon hearing of my birthday, my order was promptly posted and I got the notification a couple hours before my actual birthday.. What a treat!

When I first received the cable, I have to admit I was having some mixed feelings.  There were some nice effects like better depth of stage and some nice bass fullness, but, likely combined with my age, the top end was a bit muted and transients lacked some snap.  "T"'s sounded a little closer to "D"'s than I would like.  "S"'s didn't have the sharpness I like.  I went back to the stock cable for a bit to compare, wondering if maybe I had made a mistake in terms of synergy.  I had no doubt that the cable might suit another headphone more but in this case maybe didn't match my Diana Phi/ Burson Conductor.  I thought maybe an op amp change.
I was also aware that this cable was new and likely would change with a bit of time and maybe I just needed to adjust to a different presentation.

I asked here and got the recommendation from @Jayden saying:



Jayden said:


> The inferno is one monster to burn in. It took many times longer hours than the IEMs cables to burn in. I noticed a significant change around the 130hr mark.
> 
> Soundstage opens up further and sounds more effortless. Lows are tighten up quite abit delivering power without looseness and extensions on both end seemed to improve. Im actually not super sure about the last one, could be placebo but it did seem that way.



As I was only at about 15 hours I sat back and figured I'd give it some time.  I left it running while at work and would check in in the evenings for some short listening.

Well...  somewhere around 80 hours in I sat down in the evening for a listen and went back to some of the recordings from the first couple nights.  Some female vocal tracks with acoustic guitar.  The "T"'s were crisp, the "S"'s were beautifully enunciated with that sharpness.  The guitar sounded so lifelike.



However, with even more time, overall throughout my listening the soundstage did something very exciting.  Rather than seem like I took a step back, it opened up to a much larger space. With the stock cable, instruments were more localized to the left and right and what I had thought of as a "Planar Sound" was that the presentation was forward and lacking depth but as a trade off to the dynamic and detailed nature of planar drivers.  The Inferno has changed that!!  The sound has taken on a 3-D holographic sound and if there is depth in the recording I hear it.  Some songs that seemed to start of quietly and crescendo now sound like they are way off in the distance and now moving closer.  It's revealed some more layers sound that I hadn't noticed.
This song from a local group, Fifth Street Acapella, is a great example of the Inferno's ability to separate and image.  It's just from youtube but as the Inferno has broken in, I've become more and more aware of, or rather able to pick out, each of the vocal lines.  Their voices are so well match for timbre that sometimes they sound like chords rather than individual notes.
But last night as I listened with the Inferno at about 110 hours, I was able to pick out the female alto line so clearly and realized I had never actually heard it individuated so well.  It's such a fun song to listen to an individual singer and hear their line.
I have never, even with the Traillii/M8, been able to pick out this timbre difference and subtlety before.



But it's not just these songs.  As I've reached a decent amount of burn in, every song is giving me that sense of newness and something different that has me appreciating the music more and more.
I haven't even mentioned the bass yet.  The Diana Phi's with the stock cable don't have the visceral bass of some headphones/iems and often people do something to "port" the pads to allow some air for the bass to bloom.  With the Inferno the bass is better than I've ever heard it.  More full sounding and even better extension.

I have owned the Prudence, Socrates, Plato and Iliad.  Until now I probably liked the effect of the Plato on the VE Elysium as the best synergy.  The Inferno in my current set up however has done more than any cable change I have yet come across.
The holographic soundstage, the smooth but still detailed sound.  The depth and imaging..  the realism of instrument timbre.  It really has transformed my system such that I'm not really thinking about Stax any more.  In fact I feel like I've stumbled onto the last piece in the chain and the Inferno is letting both the Burson and the Dianas really show just how good they are.

TLDR: Really, really impressed. Ha ha


----------



## Eric Chong

Canjam London Day 1~! 

We are on! 

Hang out in abit


----------



## jlemaster1957

Eric Chong said:


> Canjam London Day 1~!
> 
> We are on!
> 
> Hang out in abit


Enjoy Eric!


----------



## named name

Was this design from the ECT held design competition from a couple years back?


----------



## Eric Chong

SBranson said:


> So I'm at about the 130 hour mark with my Inferno and I am truly impressed.  For close to a year I had the Shanling M8 and the Traillii and thought I was at the end of the road, however I never really seemed to listen as much or for as long as I figured I should considering the (for me) nose bleeding cost of the Traillii.  Still, the thought of selling them for something else I knew would leave me with regret.  In thinking about it though, it was partially a comfort thing as I never could last long with iems and there were times when I just found them physically irritating.  My listening sessions would only be 1/2 an hour most evenings while lying in bed. As I never listen out and about and would never take the Traillii out anyway, I decided to go back to headphones.  I've had Stax and what were, at the time, some top tier headphones like the Beyerdynamic T1 and the HD800 when they ruled the roost and later the Hifiman HE560 then Edition X..    I got into iems after that.
> 
> I'd always liked the look of the Abyss Diana and so I decided to try the Phi version.  At first I was mostly happy with the sound though it felt like a downgrade in sound quality but better comfort and a more enjoyable listening session overall.  But I very shortly started thinking about going back to Stax.  An amp change from the Woo WA7 to the Burson Conductor 3X Reference was a big change in the right direction and I thought I would just "settle" here for a while.  That needed amp change and the long delays with the first round of the Inferno had me cancel my order..  But around the end of June I couldn't get the Inferno out of my head as the impressions coming in called to me and my upcoming birthday... So I ordered.  I was told about a 2-3 week processing time.
> As the 3rd week approached I reached out to @Eric Chong just for an update and to discuss some connection questions and upon hearing of my birthday, my order was promptly posted and I got the notification a couple hours before my actual birthday.. What a treat!
> ...




Indeed! The Inferno is a pain to burn in, after that phase, it goes pretty smoothly. Glad you liked it 



named name said:


> Was this design from the ECT held design competition from a couple years back?


No it wasnt. We explored a more regal theme after confirming on the naming of “Victoria”


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> Canjam London Day 1~!
> 
> We are on!
> 
> Hang out in abit


Your booth is looking good @Eric Chong😀 I see the Ode To Laura right in the spotlight! I'm pretty sure the 'Laura' would be very well received

 Enjoy the show💪🏼💪🏼💪🏼



named name said:


> Was this design from the ECT held design competition from a couple years back?


Not sure whether if it is from a competition, but this is the first time I am seeing this cable. Will Eletech be releasing this or where can I get more information?


----------



## named name

Jayden said:


> Your booth is looking good @Eric Chong😀 I see the Ode To Laura right in the spotlight! I'm pretty sure the 'Laura' would be very well received
> 
> Enjoy the show💪🏼💪🏼💪🏼
> 
> ...


Like last year with the Tyrian, I would guess that the Victoria will be a ECT exclusive. So you’ll likely be able to buy it from their web site or one of their authorised resellers.


----------



## Eric Chong

named name said:


> Like last year with the Tyrian, I would guess that the Victoria will be a ECT exclusive. So you’ll likely be able to buy it from their web site or one of their authorised resellers.



It is, more details will be out in the next couple of days


----------



## Jayden

named name said:


> Like last year with the Tyrian, I would guess that the Victoria will be a ECT exclusive. So you’ll likely be able to buy it from their web site or one of their authorised resellers.


I see, I wonder what would this cable be. I realised ECT will always come up with an interesting cable at every show 🤔


----------



## justsomesonyfan

bluestorm1992 said:


> I would dare to say that… Laura competes with Orpheus 🤭


what about LL Venom?


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> I see, I wonder what would this cable be. I realised ECT will always come up with an interesting cable at every show 🤔



I realised that there's leaks on the HK side already, but we'll reveal more soon =X


----------



## bluestorm1992

justsomesonyfan said:


> what about LL Venom?


I am still in the middle of comparing the two cables, but my short impression so far is that these two cables are very different. Venom really goes for the “uncolored” signature and focuses on giving a fast presentation. Laura gives you that typical copper cable flavor (kinda warmish with good texture). Both are very nice in terms of detail retrieval and giving a large stage. Venom seems to be better in the horizontal angle and Laura is more spherical. Neither cable is muddy in any sense, which is a big improvement from Traillii’s stock 1960 cable.


----------



## justsomesonyfan

bluestorm1992 said:


> I am still in the middle of comparing the two cables, but my short impression so far is that these two cables are very different. Venom really goes for the “uncolored” signature and focuses on giving a fast presentation. Laura gives you that typical copper cable flavor (kinda warmish with good texture). Both are very nice in terms of detail retrieval and giving a large stage. Venom seems to be better in the horizontal angle and Laura is more spherical. Neither cable is muddy in any sense, which is a big improvement from Traillii’s stock 1960 cable.


thanks! venom is a killer cable  glad I don't need to think about far more expensive alternatives now


----------



## Jayden

Looking forward to this.. @Eric Chong do you have a demo i can drop by to listen to? 

Hope you're back from from London safely


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Looking forward to this.. @Eric Chong do you have a demo i can drop by to listen to?
> 
> Hope you're back from from London safely



We’ll be back in SG on saturday. Let’s arrange for next week 

The Victoria is a special one, i think you’ll love it


----------



## Sifo

Jayden said:


> Looking forward to this.. @Eric Chong do you have a demo i can drop by to listen to?
> 
> Hope you're back from from London safely


LET'S GOOOOOO


----------



## Jayden

Right? Im starting to hate/love Eric for all the HK exclusives


----------



## Eric Chong

Sifo said:


> LET'S GOOOOOO


I know “blue”s your thing 



Jayden said:


> Right? Im starting to hate/love Eric for all the HK exclusives



Oof, to be fair i wasnt the one who initiated these exclusives. Let’s see if we can do something for US / SG next year


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> We’ll be back in SG on saturday. Let’s arrange for next week
> 
> The Victoria is a special one, i think you’ll love it


Maybe I can drop by too on another day? Have a safe trip home!


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Maybe I can drop by too on another day? Have a safe trip home!



Most definitely  would love to hang out. Bear with the messiness of our place though! Heheh


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Most definitely  would love to hang out. Bear with the messiness of our place though! Heheh


If @metaljem77 is bringing down the gorgeous looking home baked cakes etc, I will try to come down and bring the Luxury & Precision DAPs for her to try too. Heheh!


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> If @metaljem77 is bringing down the gorgeous looking home baked cakes etc, I will try to come down and bring the Luxury & Precision DAPs for her to try too. Heheh!


That would be awesome, maybe we can discuss further and arrange the logistics via a group Whatspp with Eric 🥰 I’m definitely bringing munchies but I’m not baking/cooking, don’t want to poison anyone whahaha! Ooh I have yet to try a L&P! Thank you in advance 😊


----------



## klyzon

Can i dropby to eat too? 

I need to make a list of stuff I need @Eric Chong , will drop by soon


----------



## Andricop

Eric Chong said:


> Oof, to be fair i wasnt the one who initiated these exclusives. Let’s see if we can do something for US / SG next year


And nothing for Europe ?! 😭


----------



## Eric Chong (Aug 4, 2022)

Sounds like we have a mini meet going? Hahaha i’ll text you guys the details when i get back.

Hmm im not sure if the Durians season is in when i get back. Anybody dislike durians?  if not i’ll try to get some in for desserts



Andricop said:


> And nothing for Europe ?! 😭


Heheh We’ll probably have something for US/EU


----------



## twister6

For those who are interested, I just posted my detailed review of Eletech Ode to Laura, including a ton of pair up and comparison examples.  Enjoy the read


----------



## jlemaster1957

twister6 said:


> For those who are interested, I just posted my detailed review of Eletech Ode to Laura, including a ton of pair up and comparison examples. Enjoy the read


Great review as usual! It would be additionally very interesting to read your comparison of OtL to Socrates (if you still have it) since that is Eletech’s other higher-end (if not TOTL) copper cable. Especially with both paired to EE Legend X or Evo.


----------



## Jayden

@Eric Chong , my friend from the show say this sounds amazing, you have to let me know how to get it!


----------



## twister6

jlemaster1957 said:


> Great review as usual! It would be additionally very interesting to read your comparison of OtL to Socrates (if you still have it) since that is Eletech’s other higher-end (if not TOTL) copper cable. Especially with both paired to EE Legend X or Evo.



Tbh, I wasn't even thinking about the pair up of LX with Laura until you just asked me  Socrates pair up with LX is great, bringing more clarity and resolution to the mids while still keeping it closer to the original L-shaped tuning.  But with Laura the upper mids are more forward and even more resolving/detailed, and the treble has more air and better extension.  Bass also feels like it has more control due to perception of a more balanced tuning.  The soundstage is big with both cables.  With Socrates, LX is still L-shaped tuned, while with Laura it is definitely W-shaped, so it does scale up if these are the changes you are looking for.


----------



## funasianguy4u

I am new to the "kilo" cable arena, heck I am a casual listener with another mid-life crisis on my hand, so hopefully my Laura cable from @Eric Chong  will perk me up  

A stupid question - is the removal and switching cables really that easy on an IEM, and nothing wears out and gets loose because one does it often like changing into a new pair of undies every day...lol? Only reason why I am asking, it all looks delicate to me, e.g. the prongs and the way one has to wiggle in and out of the socket it seems like...at least from a video I saw on EE

I noticed in the latest picture from @twister6 on how the cable faces, logo facing outside with Laura....does this apply to all IEM's and is that always the right direction - just trying not to ruin my EVO with my first cable switch as I have not tried to remove the cable from my EVO yet.

Am I overthinking this - or can you break a prong or crack an IEM? ....just wondering...


----------



## twister6

funasianguy4u said:


> I am new to the "kilo" cable arena, heck I am a casual listener with another mid-life crisis on my hand, so hopefully my Laura cable from @Eric Chong  will perk me up
> 
> A stupid question - is the removal and switching cables really that easy on an IEM, and nothing wears out and gets loose because one does it often like changing into a new pair of undies every day...lol? Only reason why I am asking, it all looks delicate to me, e.g. the prongs and the way one has to wiggle in and out of the socket it seems like...at least from a video I saw on EE
> 
> ...



If you are dealing with higher end brand name IEMs and cables, usually they use quality shell sockets and cable connectors with a tighter tolerance and less room to "wiggle".  Also, there is a spec for a max number of insertions relative to a specific connector/socket part number, and it usually in hundreds if not thousands of cycles.  But unless you are a reviewer who cable-rolls all the time, your wear'n'tear should be down to a minimum.

Regarding which way logo is facing, it is really up to a manufacturer.  Some don't even feature logos.  And certainly, there is no set rule.  But, there is one consistent thing, when you look closer at the plug, right above the pins, you will see a notch.  Traditionally, in all 2pin cables the notch has to face out.  Some cables don't have logo or L/R id marking, some use color dots (red usually indicates "right" side) that can wear out after a while, but this notch is a sure thing indicator to know which side is left or right.  Otherwise, you will have to connect cable to IEMs and then tweak balance control on your DAP to see if your left and right sides connected correctly


----------



## funasianguy4u

twister6 said:


> If you are dealing with higher end brand name IEMs and cables, usually they use quality shell sockets and cable connectors with a tighter tolerance and less room to "wiggle".  Also, there is a spec for a max number of insertions relative to a specific connector/socket part number, and it usually in hundreds if not thousands of cycles.  But unless you are a reviewer who cable-rolls all the time, your wear'n'tear should be down to a minimum.
> 
> Regarding which way logo is facing, it is really up to a manufacturer.  Some don't even feature logos.  And certainly, there is no set rule.  But, there is one consistent thing, when you look closer at the plug, right above the pins, you will see a notch.  Traditionally, in all 2pin cables the notch has to face out.  Some cables don't have logo or L/R id marking, some use color dots (red usually indicates "right" side) that can wear out after a while, but this notch is a sure thing indicator to know which side is left or right.  Otherwise, you will have to connect cable to IEMs and then tweak balance control on your DAP to see if your left and right sides connected correctly


thanks so much for the insights so helpful - and of course with an actual picture of the Laura   - I get the idea, a few variables, but I am glad there is one common denominator as a fail safe. But yes - no cable rolling for me -..cheers, thanks again


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Aug 5, 2022)

twister6 said:


> Tbh, I wasn't even thinking about the pair up of LX with Laura until you just asked me  Socrates pair up with LX is great, bringing more clarity and resolution to the mids while still keeping it closer to the original L-shaped tuning.  But with Laura the upper mids are more forward and even more resolving/detailed, and the treble has more air and better extension.  Bass also feels like it has more control due to perception of a more balanced tuning.  The soundstage is big with both cables.  With Socrates, LX is still L-shaped tuned, while with Laura it is definitely W-shaped, so it does scale up if these are the changes you are looking for.


Thanks 🙏- now this is starting to tempt me🥴


----------



## NovaFlyer

twister6 said:


> For those who are interested, I just posted my detailed review of Eletech Ode to Laura, including a ton of pair up and comparison examples. Enjoy the read


Great review as always!  The case looks amazing.

@Eric Chong looking forward to "meeting" Laura at SoCal next month.


----------



## warrenpchi

😮  I wants! 😃


----------



## Kiats

warrenpchi said:


> 😮  I wants! 😃


Wow!!! 🙋🏻‍♂️


----------



## riverground

warrenpchi said:


> 😮  I wants! 😃





Kiats said:


> Wow!!! 🙋🏻‍♂️


I wants too lol

I’m also hoping Eric could make one for the IEM cables haha

I think it’d be a good option to have instead of opting for ConX.


----------



## justanut

Jayden said:


> @Eric Chong , my friend from the show say this sounds amazing, you have to let me know how to get it!


I want too... but the online shops I see don't have it in Pentaconn Ear connection...


----------



## Eric Chong

warrenpchi said:


> 😮  I wants! 😃


Convenient isn't it? Heheh. Unfortunately a real hassle to craft these. So we've only done them for shows.



riverground said:


> I wants too lol
> 
> I’m also hoping Eric could make one for the IEM cables haha
> 
> I think it’d be a good option to have instead of opting for ConX.


We're actually in the midst of designing and making a 2Pin - others adaptor so users can have a choice of swapping things around in the future 



justanut said:


> I want too... but the online shops I see don't have it in Pentaconn Ear connection...


Try hitting ECT HK up. They may be able to special order one in for you.

Meanwhile, i've received a few PMs on the look of Victoria , here's one i grabbed from the HKAV show :





I've just returned from the UK and will start replying the emails and PMs that i've missed. Also, we'll start working on the Ode To Laura batch come monday!


----------



## metaljem77 (Aug 7, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> Convenient isn't it? Heheh. Unfortunately a real hassle to craft these. So we've only done them for shows.
> 
> 
> We're actually in the midst of designing and making a 2Pin - others adaptor so users can have a choice of swapping things around in the future
> ...


Glad to hear that you’re back safe, Eric! Wishing you a good rest! 
I’m trying to get the Victoria! Hope a HK dealer can reply me soon! 😅 I realise I’m such a hoarder of Eletech cables but such satisfying indulgences 🙃


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Glad to hear that you’re back safe, Eric! Wishing you a good rest!
> I’m trying to get the Victoria! Hope a HK dealer can reply me soon! 😅 I realise I’m such a hoarder of Eletech cables but such satisfying indulgences 🙃


Ooh! Look forward to hearing what you think of the Victoria.


----------



## Kiats (Aug 7, 2022)

metaljem77 said:


> That would be awesome, maybe we can discuss further and arrange the logistics via a group Whatspp with Eric 🥰 I’m definitely bringing munchies but I’m not baking/cooking, don’t want to poison anyone whahaha! Ooh I have yet to try a L&P! Thank you in advance 😊



Well… @metaljem77 if you feel adventurous enough… [banana walnut loaf]


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> Well… @metaljem77 if you feel adventurous enough… [banana walnut loaf]


Whahaha! I don’t even cook anymore for my hubby and myself lol… and I don’t seem to find joy in cooking anymore, I’d rather go blast some music and do some crazy ass exercises 😂
Did you or your wife bake this? Delectable and wholesome!


----------



## riverground

Eric Chong said:


> Convenient isn't it? Heheh. Unfortunately a real hassle to craft these. So we've only done them for shows.
> 
> 
> We're actually in the midst of designing and making a 2Pin - others adaptor so users can have a choice of swapping things around in the future
> ...



Can’t wait for the adapters!!! 

And man… the Victoria is really really pretty


----------



## jlemaster1957

riverground said:


> Can’t wait for the adapters!!!
> 
> And man… the Victoria is really really pretty


Have really found the Socrates inter-connect and pigtail adapter helpful add-ons with Socrates cable- so that would be good for OtL also.


----------



## Wyville

Kiats said:


> Well… @metaljem77 if you feel adventurous enough… [banana walnut loaf]


That looks delish! 🤤


metaljem77 said:


> Whahaha! I don’t even cook anymore for my hubby and myself lol… and I don’t seem to find joy in cooking anymore, I’d rather go blast some music and do some crazy ass exercises 😂
> Did you or your wife bake this? Delectable and wholesome!


Perhaps a good tip to get back into cooking... I have found joy in cooking through a new "gear" addiction: kitchen knives. Now I want to keep chopping stuff, explore new foods and find increasingly convoluted reasons for adding new knives to the collection. 😜 (Actually, just trying to eat more healthy and less processed food, but the knife addiction helps. 😂)

Working hard to finish up my review of the Inferno. I can tell you, Eric and I are having one "hell" of a journey in that one. 😁


----------



## Anfernee

Camelot x Ode To Laura, what a wonderful experience~


----------



## Eric Chong

Oof! First day back to the office and loads to catch up on. Forgive me if your DM / email is still pending. Have been trying to clear them all day!


metaljem77 said:


> Glad to hear that you’re back safe, Eric! Wishing you a good rest!
> I’m trying to get the Victoria! Hope a HK dealer can reply me soon! 😅 I realise I’m such a hoarder of Eletech cables but such satisfying indulgences 🙃


Thank you!  Let me know if you dont get a response. I'll work my magic with them heheh



metaljem77 said:


> Did you or your wife bake this? Delectable and wholesome!


@Kiats is an amazing cook. If one day he decides to do "Kiats' Kitchen Catering Subscription" I'll sign up for the entire office in a heartbeat 



riverground said:


> Can’t wait for the adapters!!!


Indeed me too! It's still a WIP at the moment but yes i'm trying to get something out and perhaps have it included in all orders in the future. We'll see 



Wyville said:


> That looks delish! 🤤
> 
> Perhaps a good tip to get back into cooking... I have found joy in cooking through a new "gear" addiction: kitchen knives. Now I want to keep chopping stuff, explore new foods and find increasingly convoluted reasons for adding new knives to the collection. 😜 (Actually, just trying to eat more healthy and less processed food, but the knife addiction helps. 😂)
> 
> Working hard to finish up my review of the Inferno. I can tell you, Eric and I are having one "hell" of a journey in that one. 😁


Heheh, i already know that it'll be an exciting read. Looking forward to that!



Anfernee said:


> Camelot x Ode To Laura, what a wonderful experience~


Welcome to Head-Fi @Anfernee, heheh. You'll love the community here. Nothing but the best people around here.


----------



## justanut

Eric Chong said:


> Try hitting ECT HK up. They may be able to special order one in for you.


Sadly they said they only ship to Hk and Macao. Oh well, I'll just wait for the next pretty thing available locally


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Whahaha! I don’t even cook anymore for my hubby and myself lol… and I don’t seem to find joy in cooking anymore, I’d rather go blast some music and do some crazy ass exercises 😂
> Did you or your wife bake this? Delectable and wholesome!


Heheh! @Eric Chong will testify that I am the cook in the house. The Mrs has more important things to do. 😆


----------



## FlyHigh247

Eric Chong said:


> We’re out for the first batch!
> 
> Will update when we get ready for another batch


Are there any updates/ information on the next batch of pre-order for Ode To Laura??


----------



## Jayden

@Eric Chong I've been speaking to people about the Ode To Laura, gathering the funds needed now. Please let me know when will it be restocked


----------



## Eric Chong

Sorry guys, have been slightly inactive lately as we're rushing for the big batch of Laura to be sent out in around 10 days time worldwide.

Regards to restocking / PO, likely we're looking at end of the month or later. Let me first get the current run delivered before we reopen orders


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Sorry guys, have been slightly inactive lately as we're rushing for the big batch of Laura to be sent out in around 10 days time worldwide.
> 
> Regards to restocking / PO, likely we're looking at end of the month or later. Let me first get the current run delivered before we reopen orders


Ooh… Now for the exciting but painful wait...


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> Sorry guys, have been slightly inactive lately as we're rushing for the big batch of Laura to be sent out in around 10 days time worldwide.
> 
> Regards to restocking / PO, likely we're looking at end of the month or later. Let me first get the current run delivered before we reopen orders


All good! Gives me time to prepare funds haha! Super excited for it, I've grabbed an audition in Jaben and it fits the FS really well. Will snipe it when it comes back online!


----------



## Anfernee

I don't know what this is. Maybe this Eric Chong was left in the package? Yes, I admit I am drawn.


----------



## Eric Chong

Anfernee said:


> I don't know what this is. Maybe this Eric Chong was left in the package? Yes, I admit I am drawn.



Heheh, currency to exchange for future Eletech exclusives? 

I jest, it’s part of the Ode To Laura’s packaging experience. Hope you like! Most of it is different, so everybody should get a different image coin


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh, currency to exchange for future Eletech exclusives?
> 
> I jest, it’s part of the Ode To Laura’s packaging experience. Hope you like! Most of it is different, so everybody should get a different image coin


😍 the Eletech consumer experience is always so satisfying!! 



Just received my Victoria, plaudits for Eric and team!!! I’m still testing but it may dethrone Proj8 P&S pairing with LX, will try P&S with EXT. I’m excited and swooning 🤩


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> 😍 the Eletech consumer experience is always so satisfying!!
> 
> Just received my Victoria, plaudits for Eric and team!!! I’m still testing but it may dethrone Proj8 P&S pairing with LX, will try P&S with EXT. I’m excited and swooning 🤩



Heheh nice~! That’s some fast shipping from the HK side  With the Victoria, we employed an GPS that makes it easy to achieve a synergy with most IEMs. 

Happy to hear that you’re enjoying it! Wait for your Ode To Laura, im pretty confident that’ll impress you


----------



## metaljem77

I’m excited! But also to say I can wait, don’t want you and your team to over work to rush the orders out! Is the team in full force? I want to arrange some goodies to give some minor respite from the mad rush! 😋


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> I’m excited! But also to say I can wait, don’t want you and your team to over work to rush the orders out! Is the team in full force? I want to arrange some goodies to give some minor respite from the mad rush! 😋


Or as fuel for them to work faster… 🤭


----------



## Jayden

metaljem77 said:


> Just received my Victoria, plaudits for Eric and team!!! I’m still testing but it may dethrone Proj8 P&S pairing with LX, will try P&S with EXT. I’m excited and swooning 🤩


@metaljem77 how does the Victoria sound??


----------



## justanut

metaljem77 said:


> 😍 the Eletech consumer experience is always so satisfying!!
> 
> Just received my Victoria, plaudits for Eric and team!!! I’m still testing but it may dethrone Proj8 P&S pairing with LX, will try P&S with EXT. I’m excited and swooning 🤩


You're seriously fast at snapping one up... more close ups of the cable please! How's the weight on the ears with these?


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> I’m excited! But also to say I can wait, don’t want you and your team to over work to rush the orders out! Is the team in full force? I want to arrange some goodies to give some minor respite from the mad rush! 😋


Hahaha no worries Jemy, We've eaten too much of your munchies~!! "Paiseh" lah



Kiats said:


> Or as fuel for them to work faster… 🤭


That always works 



Jayden said:


> @metaljem77 how does the Victoria sound??


The GPS in Victoria lends some body to the overall weight of the presentation. It's likely the most analogue sounding of our current line-up. Not the best if you're after sparkly highs and hihats.


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> The GPS in Victoria lends some body to the overall weight of the presentation. It's likely the most analogue sounding of our current line-up. Not the best if you're after sparkly highs and hihats.


Oooh... analogue is always good. Sadly, ECT only has 2 options: 2 pin or MMCX


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Oooh... analogue is always good. Sadly, ECT only has 2 options: 2 pin or MMCX



Yes sadly they ignored FitEar / PentaconnEars =/


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> The GPS in Victoria lends some body to the overall weight of the presentation. It's likely the most analogue sounding of our current line-up. Not the best if you're after sparkly highs and hihats.


Ahh analogue sounding, that is definitely a sound that is up my valley.. I should probably hit up a HK dealer and see if there are any more stocks available


----------



## metaljem77 (Aug 15, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> Hahaha no worries Jemy, We've eaten too much of your munchies~!! "Paiseh" lah
> 
> 
> That always works
> ...





Jayden said:


> @metaljem77 how does the Victoria sound??





justanut said:


> You're seriously fast at snapping one up... more close ups of the cable please! How's the weight on the ears with these?


I’ll do my best, I fail at technical jargon so pls don’t use me as a reference point to buy audio equipment 🫣 Out of the box, Victoria is able to hit hard with bass slam (more so than Tyrian, though I think the quantity of bass is prob a little more with Proj8 P&S). What I love about Victoria with LX is that I could hear more details with the higher registers, esp the treble. Proj 8 P&S synergises wonderfully with EXT, which I never bothered to try because I didn’t want to take it away from LX. But Victoria gives me good basis to do so. I’m so looking forward to hearing Laura with LX, the colour combination with my pink LX would be sublime 🤤 weight-wise, I think it’s lighter than Tyrian, perhaps Socrates too (I may be mistaken as I don’t have the latter anymore).

Btw, I’m adoring that Eletech is using female names with the latest line up 😍


----------



## Jayden

metaljem77 said:


> I’ll do my best, I fail at technical jargon so pls don’t use me as a reference point to buy audio equipment 🫣 Out of the box, Victoria is able to hit hard with bass slam (more so than Tyrian, though I think the quantity of bass is prob a little more with Proj8 P&S). What I love about Victoria with LX is that I could hear more details with the higher registers, esp the treble. Proj 8 P&S synergises wonderfully with EXT, which I never bothered to try because I didn’t want to take it away from LX. But Victoria gives me good basis to do so. I’m so looking forward to hearing Laura with LX, the colour combination with my pink LX would be sublime 🤤
> 
> Btw, I’m adoring that Eletech is using female names with the latest line up 😍


Thanks @metaljem77 , i suspect it’ll go down very well with the Odin that i just acquired  im still waiting for the next order slot of Ode To Laura. Im running out of IEMs for Eletech collections! Haha


----------



## Craftsman1511

@Eric Chong Just curious, when will the first batch of Ode To Laura be shipping out? Please don't get me wrong, just inquiring on an approximate date as im getting really excited to receive mine after seeing numerous posts and reviews on it. Same sentiments with @metaljem77 , we definitely don't want you and your team to overwork to ship the orders out.


----------



## metaljem77

Jayden said:


> Thanks @metaljem77 , i suspect it’ll go down very well with the Odin that i just acquired  im still waiting for the next order slot of Ode To Laura. Im running out of IEMs for Eletech collections! Haha


Awesome, I notice that you’re fr Singapore. Do you plan to head down to Eric’s office to try Victoria with your Odin? I’m mindful that Eric has said it would pair well with most iems. In terms of cable feel, it’s comfortable, more so than Tyrian. Lovely colour which I think will look wonderful with the Odin Bifrost faceplate 🤩


----------



## Jayden

metaljem77 said:


> Awesome, I notice that you’re fr Singapore. Do you plan to head down to Eric’s office to try Victoria with your Odin? I’m mindful that Eric has said it would pair well with most iems. In terms of cable feel, it’s comfortable, more so than Tyrian. Lovely colour which I think will look wonderful with the Odin Bifrost faceplate 🤩


I’ve checked with Eric but unfortunately he’s out of Victoria and all but naught have been sent to HK. I’m going into this blind but the color, design and Eletech's service & quality doesn't get me uncomfortable for a blind buy. 

Lovely! I was thinking that it should resonate with Odin’s vibe too!


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Yes sadly they ignored FitEar / PentaconnEars =/


Hahah! No worries. Saves me from pondering then…


----------



## FlyHigh247

Seems like the Ode To Laura is unavailable for now. I should perhaps think about collecting this Victoria. Any idea if it's still available in the HK or would it be possible for me to get it through other sales channel/ platform?


----------



## klyzon

Blue should pair well with my Jewel or maybe my purple LX


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> @Eric Chong Just curious, when will the first batch of Ode To Laura be shipping out? Please don't get me wrong, just inquiring on an approximate date as im getting really excited to receive mine after seeing numerous posts and reviews on it. Same sentiments with @metaljem77 , we definitely don't want you and your team to overwork to ship the orders out.


Im targeting to ship out next week hopefully. We’re daily on overtime till we ship  no worries , we arnt overworked, we enjoy the work heheh



FlyHigh247 said:


> Seems like the Ode To Laura is unavailable for now. I should perhaps think about collecting this Victoria. Any idea if it's still available in the HK or would it be possible for me to get it through other sales channel/ platform?


Yes they should have ample left. I’ve yet to deliver the latter half of their shipment over 



klyzon said:


> Blue should pair well with my Jewel or maybe my purple LX


Or, your Odin..? =X


----------



## klyzon

Eric Chong said:


> Or, your Odin..? =X


give up on Odin liao haha, no good deals around


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Aug 15, 2022)

klyzon said:


> give up on Odin liao haha, no good deals around


So far —BUT word on the EE thread from visitors to the factory is that something new (Odin Mk2-ish) os in the works. If/when it is released we should start to see Odin appear more often on the classifieds. Already it appears occasionally, depending on configurations ~$2200-$2500 typically. There’s one there now (not mine or any of my friends’, I promise)


----------



## Jayden

Nice! i've one of the Victoria on the way, or rather pending shipping. Looking forward to its pairing with the Odin



jlemaster1957 said:


> So far —BUT word on the EE thread from visitors to the factory is that something new (Odin Mk2-ish) os in the works. If/when it is released we should start to see Odin appear more often on the classifieds. Already it appears occasionally, depending on configurations ~$2200-$2500 typically. There’s one there now (not mine or any of my friends’, I promise)


Oh? Odin Mk2 is coming? I havent noticed that piece of news


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Nice! i've one of the Victoria on the way, or rather pending shipping. Looking forward to its pairing with the Odin
> 
> 
> Oh? Odin Mk2 is coming? I havent noticed that piece of news



Hope you'll like the Vic Jayden  Let me know how the synergy goes!

Re: Odin MK2, i did hear whispers of it. Unlikely to be this year though


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> Im targeting to ship out next week hopefully. We’re daily on overtime till we ship  no worries , we arnt overworked, we enjoy the work heheh


Great~!! Eagerly looking forward to receiving the Ode To Laura. Im keen to see how the splitter look in real life


----------



## metaljem77

Jayden said:


> Nice! i've one of the Victoria on the way, or rather pending shipping. Looking forward to its pairing with the Odin
> 
> 
> Oh? Odin Mk2 is coming? I havent noticed that piece of news


Looking fwd to your impressions! 😛


----------



## Jayden

metaljem77 said:


> Looking fwd to your impressions! 😛


I will post it when my Vic arrives~! Im also looking forward to your Laura impressions when it comes. Seems like i'll be super late to the Laura party.


----------



## metaljem77

Jayden said:


> I will post it when my Vic arrives~! Im also looking forward to your Laura impressions when it comes. Seems like i'll be super late to the Laura party.


I have this impression that you tried Laura in Eric’s office prior to official launch, my apologies if I recall wrongly. Pls post photos of your Odin pairing with Vic in due course, the colour combination will be great!


----------



## Natesdailies

Craftsman1511 said:


> Great~!! Eagerly looking forward to receiving the Ode To Laura. Im keen to see how the splitter look in real life


Likewise. I've been visualizing what the Laura will look like in my hands. Refreshing my personal email with the hope that its been shipped 😆.


----------



## Eric Chong

Natesdailies said:


> Likewise. I've been visualizing what the Laura will look like in my hands. Refreshing my personal email with the hope that its been shipped 😆.



I think it's safe to start refreshing the mail, next Wed / Thurs. (Likely Wed, or even Tues).


----------



## Jayden

metaljem77 said:


> I have this impression that you tried Laura in Eric’s office prior to official launch, my apologies if I recall wrongly. Pls post photos of your Odin pairing with Vic in due course, the colour combination will be great!


The one i tried was unfortunately one of the more final prototypes, without shielding too. I always wondered how much a difference the Shielding could make with Laura


----------



## Kiats

The Olive Luxe case with my treasures from the Final Audio range: clockwise from top right - the FIBASS; the Piano Forte IX; the Piano Forte X; the Lab II; the Piano Forte VIII; the 1601SB (precursor range to the PFs). Thought it was fitting that they have a lovely case.


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> The one i tried was unfortunately one of the more final prototypes, without shielding too. I always wondered how much a difference the Shielding could make with Laura


The final shielding makes for quite a significant amount of difference. Air, details, headspace impacted quite abit. You’ll see 




Kiats said:


> The Olive Luxe case with my treasures from the Final Audio range: clockwise from top right - the FIBASS; the Piano Forte IX; the Piano Forte X; the Lab II; the Piano Forte VIII; the 1601SB (precursor range to the PFs). Thought it was fitting that they have a lovely case.


Oof! Legends of FAD


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Oof! Legends of FAD


Hahah! I remember you were there for practically all of them, except the Lab2. And the shocked look on your face when I took all the Piano Fortes.


----------



## Wyville

Kiats said:


> The Olive Luxe case with my treasures from the Final Audio range: clockwise from top right - the FIBASS; the Piano Forte IX; the Piano Forte X; the Lab II; the Piano Forte VIII; the 1601SB (precursor range to the PFs). Thought it was fitting that they have a lovely case.







O.. M.. G.. 

For me the Piano Forte are the ones that got away. Always wanted to try them and they would have been perfect for my Masters of Classical Music series, but never been able to so much as demo them. So in one word... Jealous! 😉


----------



## Kiats

Wyville said:


> O.. M.. G..
> 
> For me the Piano Forte are the ones that got away. Always wanted to try them and they would have been perfect for my Masters of Classical Music series, but never been able to so much as demo them. So in one word... Jealous! 😉


Heheh! Yes, I was very fortunate to have picked them up. Even if @Eric Chong, @Uncle Wilson and everyone at Jaben Singapore thought I was stark raving mad. 😆


----------



## warrenpchi

Jayden said:


> The one i tried was unfortunately one of the more final prototypes, without shielding too. I always wondered how much a difference the Shielding could make with Laura





Eric Chong said:


> The final shielding makes for quite a significant amount of difference. Air, details, headspace impacted quite abit. You’ll see



I was able to AB the production Ode to Laura vs the Alpha prototype, and I can definitely say that the shielding was a welcome addition.


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> O.. M.. G..
> 
> For me the Piano Forte are the ones that got away. Always wanted to try them and they would have been perfect for my Masters of Classical Music series, but never been able to so much as demo them. So in one word... Jealous! 😉


Oof! Yes now that you mentioned. I think the PF series would be PERFECT for you. Except that, they dont stay in ears as well. The air and space and how they portray the presentation of staging, is perfect for classicals.



Kiats said:


> Heheh! Yes, I was very fortunate to have picked them up. Even if @Eric Chong, @Uncle Wilson and everyone at Jaben Singapore thought I was stark raving mad. 😆


Indeed, at a time where $500 is high end, anything above $1000 is insanity while PF XG is practically astronomical in audio world. You can imagine how shocked i was when you completed the collection heheheh



warrenpchi said:


> I was able to AB the production Ode to Laura vs the Alpha prototype, and I can definitely say that the shielding was a welcome addition.


The final icing on the cake, but yes it did make quite a significant upgrade to the original shielding-less design


----------



## FlyHigh247

Is there any recommended pairing IEM synergy with the Ode To Laura?


----------



## Andricop

FlyHigh247 said:


> Is there any recommended pairing IEM synergy with the Ode To Laura?


Haha now we do it the other way round ? 
We first pick the cable and then a matching pair of IEM and DAP 
But I must admit that with the prices of the cables going up and up, the cable can be the backbone of your setup around which you choose your IEM and DAP (that can cost less than the cable ...)


----------



## FlyHigh247

Perhaps phrased my question wrongly haha! I have quite a few cables from PW and ET, i'm interested in getting the OTL and was wondering what synergy is recommended. 

I don't usually like to change cables or rather swapping around too


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Oof! Yes now that you mentioned. I think the PF series would be PERFECT for you. Except that, they dont stay in ears as well. The air and space and how they portray the presentation of staging, is perfect for classicals.


The fit was my biggest worry because I always have trouble with earbuds, and the PF series did not have much more for a secure fit than that. Otherwise I would have bought them blind years ago. 

From what I understand they were designed with orchestral music in mind so I had a chat with Final for the Masters of Classical Music series, but they indicated they are discontinuing the series.


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> The fit was my biggest worry because I always have trouble with earbuds, and the PF series did not have much more for a secure fit than that. Otherwise I would have bought them blind years ago.
> 
> From what I understand they were designed with orchestral music in mind so I had a chat with Final for the Masters of Classical Music series, but they indicated they are discontinuing the series.



Indeed! While the SQ might be what you’re looking for, the fit might really bother you quite a bit as i know you’re very concerned about fittings and ergonomics.

No regrets there!


----------



## Eric Chong

FlyHigh247 said:


> Perhaps phrased my question wrongly haha! I have quite a few cables from PW and ET, i'm interested in getting the OTL and was wondering what synergy is recommended.
> 
> I don't usually like to change cables or rather swapping around too


The bulk of Ode To Lauras is going out onto customers and dealers next week, you should have your answer soon


----------



## bluestorm1992

The box and accessories of Laura arrived today, so I was able to (re)experience the unboxing!












This coin that comes as a separate accessory is pretty cool haha.


----------



## Kiats

bluestorm1992 said:


> The box and accessories of Laura arrived today, so I was able to (re)experience the unboxing!
> 
> 
> 
> This coin that comes as a separate accessory is pretty cool haha.


Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Auricon

bluestorm1992 said:


> The box and accessories of Laura arrived today, so I was able to (re)experience the unboxing!
> 
> 
> 
> This coin that comes as a separate accessory is pretty cool haha.



I'm so jelly!


----------



## NovaFlyer

bluestorm1992 said:


> The box and accessories of Laura arrived today, so I was able to (re)experience the unboxing!
> 
> 
> 
> This coin that comes as a separate accessory is pretty cool haha.


Looks awesome! Like the look of the case as well - I have a few in other colors.  Is the slider part of the kit, or was it purchased separately?


----------



## bluestorm1992

NovaFlyer said:


> Looks awesome! Like the look of the case as well - I have a few in other colors.  Is the slider part of the kit, or was it purchased separately?


The slider is part of the kit.


----------



## Anfernee

FlyHigh247 said:


> Perhaps phrased my question wrongly haha! I have quite a few cables from PW and ET, i'm interested in getting the OTL and was wondering what synergy is recommended.
> 
> I don't usually like to change cables or rather swapping around too


I highly recommend the pairing of Laura and Traillii/Jewel/Sultan Damascus, it will make them better coordinated and the overall structure will be healthier and more composed.


----------



## Anfernee

bluestorm1992 said:


> The slider is part of the kit.


Eric is so bad, I just found out that the gold coins that Laura came with have different styles.


----------



## metaljem77

Anfernee said:


> I highly recommend the pairing of Laura and Traillii/Jewel/Sultan Damascus, it will make them better coordinated and the overall structure will be healthier and more composed.


Could you please try with EVO? Quite curious what you think  thanks!


----------



## warrenpchi

Anfernee said:


> Eric is so bad, I just found out that the gold coins that Laura came with have different styles.



You'll have to collect them all... otherwise what are you going to put inside the upcoming Eletech coin display case?


----------



## Jayden

bluestorm1992 said:


> The box and accessories of Laura arrived today, so I was able to (re)experience the unboxing!
> 
> 
> 
> This coin that comes as a separate accessory is pretty cool haha.


That distressed leather case! Will you sell them separately? @Eric Chong


----------



## FlyHigh247

Anfernee said:


> I highly recommend the pairing of Laura and Traillii/Jewel/Sultan Damascus, it will make them better coordinated and the overall structure will be healthier and more composed.


Thanks for the recc! I have the PW FTS on the bird. I'll try out the OTL pair up and perhaps shift the PW back to UM FS


----------



## twister6

For those who are interested, I just shared Erik's (@Wyville) review of Eletech Inferno.  And I gotta say, it is one very enjoyable read


----------



## Natesdailies

warrenpchi said:


> You'll have to collect them all... otherwise what are you going to put inside the upcoming Eletech coin display case?



Intrigued..Trading currency or even favors perhaps? Valar Morghulis 🤫


----------



## warrenpchi

Natesdailies said:


> Intrigued..Trading currency or even favors perhaps? Valar Morghulis 🤫



_Or a yet-to-be-announced program that I'm not supposed to talk about where the first person to collect them all wins a one-of-a-kind (SN: 01 of 01) unicorn edition (codenamed "Pegasus") that will never be offered or even made ever again?_

Oh no, did I just say that out loud?


----------



## Wyville

twister6 said:


> For those who are interested, I just shared Erik's (@Wyville) review of Eletech Inferno. And I gotta say, it is one very enjoyable read


Thanks for sharing Alex! It was fun to try and see how far I could run with the 'Dante's Inferno' theme. 😅


----------



## Eric Chong

warrenpchi said:


> _Or a yet-to-be-announced program that I'm not supposed to talk about where the first person to collect them all wins a one-of-a-kind (SN: 01 of 01) unicorn edition (codenamed "Pegasus") that will never be offered or even made ever again?_
> 
> Oh no, did I just say that out loud?


Collect all 12 special coins and summon an super exclusive Eletech cable - that'll be a thought lol



Wyville said:


> Thanks for sharing Alex! It was fun to try and see how far I could run with the 'Dante's Inferno' theme. 😅


Amazing Wyville! I really , really enjoyed the read!


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Amazing Wyville! I really , really enjoyed the read!


Good to hear! Who knows where our adventures will take us next... 😅


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> Good to hear! Who knows where our adventures will take us next... 😅


right down to purgatory *hint*


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> right down to purgatory *hint*


Hint??


----------



## jlemaster1957

Over in Empire Ears thread @KuroKitsu said “P8 Socrates is a competely different animal even compared to the regular Socrates” Pls @KuroKitsu have you heard the prototype yet and pls can you describe further? It is supposedly to be released in the Fall, interested to hear more about it.

Eric any ETA?


----------



## Kiats

jlemaster1957 said:


> Over in Empire Ears thread @KuroKitsu said “P8 Socrates is a competely different animal even compared to the regular Socrates” Pls @KuroKitsu have you heard the prototype yet and pls can you describe further? It is supposedly to be released in the Fall, interested to hear more about it.
> 
> Eric any ETA?


The Socrates8 is very nuanced. I enjoy the full richness of copper in the Socrates8. Great timbre and note weight. Yet even the treble extensions are nuanced and layered. Lovely cable when I heard the prototype.


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> The Socrates8 is very nuanced. I enjoy the full richness of copper in the Socrates8. Great timbre and note weight. Yet even the treble extensions are nuanced and layered. Lovely cable when I heard the prototype.


Second that!! I’m eagerly waiting for its release  I’m still hoping to buy one of the prototypes of OTL fr Eric hehehe 🤪


----------



## Rockwell75




----------



## KuroKitsu

jlemaster1957 said:


> Over in Empire Ears thread @KuroKitsu said “P8 Socrates is a competely different animal even compared to the regular Socrates” Pls @KuroKitsu have you heard the prototype yet and pls can you describe further? It is supposedly to be released in the Fall, interested to hear more about it.
> 
> Eric any ETA?


I paired the Socrates for a while with my Odin and I found that the Odin took a dip in technicality but increased in dynamics as a result. 

The Socrates 8 takes that and dials it up to 11,  but without that techicality dip. There's a healthy dose of air in the upper mid/lower treble as well,  Eric said he wanted to squeeze more on the final 🤣


----------



## korvin12

Rockwell75 said:


>


How's the Supermoon pairing with Victoria?


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Aug 21, 2022)

KuroKitsu said:


> I paired the Socrates for a while with my Odin and I found that the Odin took a dip in technicality but increased in dynamics as a result.
> 
> The Socrates 8 takes that and dials it up to 11,  but without that techicality dip. There's a healthy dose of air in the upper mid/lower treble as well,  Eric said he wanted to squeeze more on the final 🤣


Thinking about Socrates pairing with other IEMs than my LX (from which it will be displaced if/when Socrates8 arrives). Other options are U12T (currently paired with Fortitude8)  Monarch Mk 2, and UM 3DT. I’m thinking probably the 3DT as it has the most to gain in the mids. The Mk2 has great mids already but could use a boost in its bass and U12T tonality is already pretty darned good as is, apart from a bit of peakiness in the lower treble.

FYI I have seriously thinking about re-pairing U12T with EA Eros S- as this would not elevate any part of the FR but improve stage  width-depth (or so reviewers say but they are comparing it to stock not Fortitude8— I never listened to stock I put F8 on the U12T new- so maybe I’m looking for a difference I’m not going to hear easily). I was about to order the EA one but haven’t yet and could still be convinced otherwise…cost matters also to me. I cannot afford to buy multiple kilobuck cables.


----------



## Jayden

Just received my Victoria! Looks absolutely stunning, the blue shell on the Odin matches so well with the blue cable on the Victoria!
Will have a listen and update with some impressions


----------



## Layman1

twister6 said:


> For those who are interested, I just shared Erik's (@Wyville) review of Eletech Inferno. And I gotta say, it is one very enjoyable read


@Wyville hugely enjoyable review, many thanks! I greatly enjoyed the Dante-influenced structure and content; for me, this experiment was very much a success.
I tip my hat to you sir


----------



## Wyville

Layman1 said:


> @Wyville hugely enjoyable review, many thanks! I greatly enjoyed the Dante-influenced structure and content; for me, this experiment was very much a success.
> I tip my hat to you sir


Thanks my friend, much appreciated! It is always a risk trying out something a little different, but I do enjoy doing it. 😁


----------



## Kiats

Big shout out to @Eric Chong and the Eletech team! Gorgeous packaging and unboxing experience! 🤗

Now to take Laura out for a test drive.


----------



## Kiats

Taking the Laura out for a spin with the FitEar DC Ti/Sony 1ZM2.


----------



## korvin12

Kiats said:


> Big shout out to @Eric Chong and the Eletech team! Gorgeous packaging and unboxing experience! 🤗
> 
> Now to take Laura out for a test drive.


Very nice, looking forward to receive mine very soon!!!


----------



## Kiats

korvin12 said:


> Very nice, looking forward to receive mine very soon!!!


Well worth the wait!


----------



## Kiats

Some morning listening on the FitEar DCTi/Laura combination with the Luxury & Precision LP6 Ti 7th Anniversary Edition. Female vocals are so nuanced and seductive on the Laura. There is such a romantic and euphonic tint to the music. Be still my heart! 🤗


----------



## Craftsman1511

Kiats said:


> Big shout out to @Eric Chong and the Eletech team! Gorgeous packaging and unboxing experience! 🤗
> 
> Now to take Laura out for a test drive.


What a beaut !! Still patiently waiting for mine. Was speaking with Eric, he promised this week. Can't wait!!


----------



## Kiats

Craftsman1511 said:


> What a beaut !! Still patiently waiting for mine. Was speaking with Eric, he promised this week. Can't wait!!


Well worth the wait!


----------



## Jayden

Kiats said:


> Taking the Laura out for a spin with the FitEar DC Ti/Sony 1ZM2.


Nice! I'm jealous! How’s the final tuning sound of Laura? I'm still waiting for the reopen of preorder, @Eric Chong when is it avail again?


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> Nice! I'm jealous! How’s the final tuning sound of Laura? I'm still waiting for the reopen of preorder, @Eric Chong when is it avail again?


Excellent! I particularly like how @Eric Chong and team improved the shielding even more: background is black.


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Nice! I'm jealous! How’s the final tuning sound of Laura? I'm still waiting for the reopen of preorder, @Eric Chong when is it avail again?


Hmm, We're still in the midst of shipping out all the Laura's. Batch 2 PO should commence maybe Friday. I'll get back to you on that!



Kiats said:


> Excellent! I particularly like how @Eric Chong and team improved the shielding even more: background is black.


Heheh thank you for the kind words ~!! Glad you liked the final edition with the shielding


----------



## bigbeans (Aug 24, 2022)

I wasn't expecting this so quickly, incredible service as always @Eric Chong. This cable, as with all of Eletech cables I own, is reserved for a special CIEM... 
I will need to place the order soon haha


----------



## Kiats

bigbeans said:


> I wasn't expecting this so quickly, incredible service as always @Eric Chong. This cable, as with all of Eletech cables I own, is reserved for a special CIEM...
> I will need to place the order soon haha


It will be worth the wait!


----------



## Eric Chong

bigbeans said:


> I wasn't expecting this so quickly, incredible service as always @Eric Chong. This cable, as with all of Eletech cables I own, is reserved for a special CIEM...
> I will need to place the order soon haha


Heheh enjoy~!! Although @bigbeans the only person i knew so far that has gotten a cable before the matching IEM~!! You need to get those Fitears soon! 





Ode To Laura's 2nd batch PO should come back online late noon tomorrow, stay tuned for more info


----------



## metaljem77 (Aug 25, 2022)

I get the most satisfaction from Eletech’s goodies… love the booklet that comes with OtL. Of all the Eletech cable boxes, this box is aesthetically most beautiful to me. I’ve not heard Laura yet due to work commitments, I wanted to take some time and savour this process. As I read through the wonderfully informative booklet, which provides specifications of Eletech’s creations, it really hit me how specs are one thing, and the audio experience is another. Eg. I wouldn’t have guessed Aeneid’s lows specs-wise metrically speaking, but when I pair it with EVO, the pairing energies are imposing. Awesome work, Eric and team. Something is heading your office next week 😝


----------



## FlyHigh247

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh enjoy~!! Although @bigbeans the only person i knew so far that has gotten a cable before the matching IEM~!! You need to get those Fitears soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Ode To Laura's 2nd batch PO should come back online late noon tomorrow, stay tuned for more info


Ready to pull the trigger as soon as it goes live, Eletech is really not good healthy for me lol


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> I get the most satisfaction from Eletech’s goodies… love the booklet that comes with OtL. Of all the Eletech cable boxes, this box is aesthetically most beautiful to me. I’ve not heard Laura yet due to work commitments, I wanted to take some time and savour this process. As I read through the wonderfully informative booklet, which provides specifications of Eletech’s creations, it really hit me how specs are one thing, and the audio experience is another. Eg. I wouldn’t have guessed Aeneid’s lows specs-wise metrically speaking, but when I pair it with EVO, the pairing energies are imposing. Awesome work, Eric and team. Something is heading your office next week 😝


Heheh glad you liked. The entire unboxing of the Ode To Laura should be an experience in itself. The booklet detailed our journey thus far. The final page of the booklet we’ve actually credited the people who have been helping is out during the prototyping phase of Ode to Laura! 

Remember to remove the film wrap soon!

And Oof! You spoil us too much! The team is gonna be so happy.



FlyHigh247 said:


> Ready to pull the trigger as soon as it goes live, Eletech is really not good healthy for me lol



Still in the midst of prepping the back end. Trying to ascertain how many units we can offer for the 2nd batch PO.


----------



## Jayden

Will the 2nd batch of PO be open at any specific SGT time? I wouldn't want to miss this round's PO @Eric Chong 



FlyHigh247 said:


> Ready to pull the trigger as soon as it goes live, Eletech is really not good healthy for me lol


Be prepared to get poisoned... 



metaljem77 said:


> I get the most satisfaction from Eletech’s goodies… love the booklet that comes with OtL. Of all the Eletech cable boxes, this box is aesthetically most beautiful to me. I’ve not heard Laura yet due to work commitments, I wanted to take some time and savour this process. As I read through the wonderfully informative booklet, which provides specifications of Eletech’s creations, it really hit me how specs are one thing, and the audio experience is another. Eg. I wouldn’t have guessed Aeneid’s lows specs-wise metrically speaking, but when I pair it with EVO, the pairing energies are imposing. Awesome work, Eric and team. Something is heading your office next week 😝


 To be honest, I am looking forward to the unboxing the packaging as much as listening to the cable itself. Eletech's product unboxing experiences are of a different level


----------



## Craftsman1511

I just received the DHL tracker from Eric, the OtL is OTW~! Boy am i so excited for this



Kiats said:


> Taking the Laura out for a spin with the FitEar DC Ti/Sony 1ZM2.


Interested to know how the final tuning of Laura sounds like too!

@Jayden Nice pairing right there with the Odin and Victoria, how does it sound??


----------



## FlyHigh247

Can't help but to keep looking at all the beautiful photos of Laura, and there's one common thing i saw, all of you kept the film wrap on haha! It's such a pity to not remove the film to admire the beauty of the cable, but I am also worried that it might get scratched if i remove the film.

@Jayden You are the only one i saw remove the plastic film, are you not worried that it might get damaged as you use it?


----------



## Kiats

FlyHigh247 said:


> Can't help but to keep looking at all the beautiful photos of Laura, and there's one common thing i saw, all of you kept the film wrap on haha! It's such a pity to not remove the film to admire the beauty of the cable, but I am also worried that it might get scratched if i remove the film.
> 
> @Jayden You are the only one i saw remove the plastic film, are you not worried that it might get damaged as you use it?


No man! It's more that I keep forgetting! I recall once @Eric Chong kindly, and very politely, pointed out to me that the splitter looks a strange colour cos I omitted to remove the film 🙊


----------



## metaljem77

Because my biggest love is LX, it often gets first pick of an incoming cable to my crazy cable collection. Currently I feel it may get as good as it gets when I said I want impactful, whoop-a** bass with clarity and details in the higher registers. So Kiats and Eric, you’re right to guess that I would love Laura  I’m looking forward to P8 Socrates!! 😻


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Aug 25, 2022)

metaljem77 said:


> Because my biggest love is LX, it often gets first pick of an incoming cable to my crazy cable collection. Currently I feel it may get as good as it gets when I said I want impactful, whoop-a** bass with clarity and details in the higher registers. So Kiats and Eric, you’re right to guess that I would love Laura  I’m looking forward to P8 Socrates!! 😻


+1 @metaljem77. I have Socrates paired to LX which was a huge step up both on bass and mids quality on LX compared to stock (Ares II), and looking forward to what P8S may do to improve on that.

Relatedly has anyone on this thread paired Socrates with U12T? Currently my U12T has Eletech Project 8 Fortitude which is good - impactful bass, forward mids, detailed extended treble (especially on MX Apex module) but intimate soundstage. Could Socrates improve on that or should I look elsewhere to do so?


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Because my biggest love is LX, it often gets first pick of an incoming cable to my crazy cable collection. Currently I feel it may get as good as it gets when I said I want impactful, whoop-a** bass with clarity and details in the higher registers. So Kiats and Eric, you’re right to guess that I would love Laura  I’m looking forward to P8 Socrates!! 😻


Heheh the team is very glad that you're enjoying the Ode To Laura! It's a really special piece to us, took us so long to develop and it was such a great experience involving you guys during the R&D process 



jlemaster1957 said:


> +1 @metaljem77. I have Socrates paired to LX which was a huge step up both on bass and mids quality on LX compared to stock (Ares II), and looking forward to what P8S may do to improve on that.
> 
> Relatedly has anyone on this thread paired Socrates with U12T? Currently my U12T has Eletech Project 8 Fortitude which is good - impactful bass, forward mids, detailed extended treble (especially on MX Apex module) but intimate soundstage. Could Socrates improve on that or should I look elsewhere to do so?


The P8S , hmm. Im encountering a mental block at the moment trying to increase the staging and details retrieval. Shielding would definitely work but with 8wires, im trying my best not to include any shielding at all (ergonomics).

The Socrates if you still have it, you can try it on, it most certainly does improve the depth of staging while adding meat to the midrange. Treble is mostly untouched with a little more extensions on the top register


----------



## klyzon

metaljem77 said:


> Because my biggest love is LX, it often gets first pick of an incoming cable to my crazy cable collection. Currently I feel it may get as good as it gets when I said I want impactful, whoop-a** bass with clarity and details in the higher registers. So Kiats and Eric, you’re right to guess that I would love Laura  I’m looking forward to P8 Socrates!! 😻


feels like I gotta try these out with my LX too!


----------



## Craftsman1511

metaljem77 said:


> Because my biggest love is LX, it often gets first pick of an incoming cable to my crazy cable collection. Currently I feel it may get as good as it gets when I said I want impactful, whoop-a** bass with clarity and details in the higher registers. So Kiats and Eric, you’re right to guess that I would love Laura  I’m looking forward to P8 Socrates!! 😻


Hold up, did i see P8 Socrates?? Would it be also Pure copper? *wallet screaming*

@FlyHigh247 I think you would like the Ode To Laura too, I remember you mentioned that you were looking for a cable for bass. Hopefully you manage to check out before it goes OOS when the Pre-Order opens!



Kiats said:


> No man! It's more that I keep forgetting! I recall once @Eric Chong kindly, and very politely, pointed out to me that the splitter looks a strange colour cos I omitted to remove the film 🙊


Yes I agree the splitter's colour does look a little bit strange with the film on, but I just can't bear to remove it and risk getting any dings and dents


----------



## metaljem77

klyzon said:


> feels like I gotta try these out with my LX too!


Looking fwd to your impressions 🙂


----------



## Kiats

Craftsman1511 said:


> Hold up, did i see P8 Socrates?? Would it be also Pure copper? *wallet screaming*
> 
> @FlyHigh247 I think you would like the Ode To Laura too, I remember you mentioned that you were looking for a cable for bass. Hopefully you manage to check out before it goes OOS when the Pre-Order opens!
> 
> ...


ooh... I heard the prototype... You will LOVE the Socrates8 if you like your copper cables!

hahah! gives a whole meaning to precious metals, huh?


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh the team is very glad that you're enjoying the Ode To Laura! It's a really special piece to us, took us so long to develop and it was such a great experience involving you guys during the R&D process
> 
> 
> The P8S , hmm. Im encountering a mental block at the moment trying to increase the staging and details retrieval. Shielding would definitely work but with 8wires, im trying my best not to include any shielding at all (ergonomics).
> ...


It's OK. We are very patient people. For the best!


----------



## FlyHigh247

Kiats said:


> No man! It's more that I keep forgetting! I recall once @Eric Chong kindly, and very politely, pointed out to me that the splitter looks a strange colour cos I omitted to remove the film 🙊


Right, maybe I will remove the film on my Socrates when I am ready to  but for my Laura-to-be, the film's staying put haha!



metaljem77 said:


> Because my biggest love is LX, it often gets first pick of an incoming cable to my crazy cable collection. Currently I feel it may get as good as it gets when I said I want impactful, whoop-a** bass with clarity and details in the higher registers. So Kiats and Eric, you’re right to guess that I would love Laura  I’m looking forward to P8 Socrates!! 😻


Yes to bass and clarity! This just assured me that I will not regret with the purchase of the Ode To Laura   



Craftsman1511 said:


> @FlyHigh247 I think you would like the Ode To Laura too, I remember you mentioned that you were looking for a cable for bass. Hopefully you manage to check out before it goes OOS when the Pre-Order opens!


I believe I will like it too. Fingers crossed that I can manage to check out before it sells out! My eyes are glued to the website and this thread


----------



## metaljem77

I also don’t want to remove the film, but I did have some experience where the film got quite “ugly-stuck” to the splitter, the local heat and humidity exacerbates the situation I believe.


----------



## Sifo

Every time i have some doubt if i can hear cables or not, I try the socrates 8 proto and immediately the doubts go away. Crazy good cable, and the Socrates 4 is already one of my favs. It'll be worth the wait I'm sure.


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> I also don’t want to remove the film, but I did have some experience where the film got quite “ugly-stuck” to the splitter, the local heat and humidity exacerbates the situation I believe.


Indeed~!! Our local weather is not conducive at all, the film degrades really fast and it's a lot of hassle to remove that after. Perhaps i should start looking at something less harsh. Perhaps a rubberised cover for the splitter etc.



Sifo said:


> Every time i have some doubt if i can hear cables or not, I try the socrates 8 proto and immediately the doubts go away. Crazy good cable, and the Socrates 4 is already one of my favs. It'll be worth the wait I'm sure.


<3 , Did jonathan try it ? Is he still affected with the issue on 8 wires braiding above the y-splitter?


----------



## Craftsman1511

Kiats said:


> ooh... I heard the prototype... You will LOVE the Socrates8 if you like your copper cables!
> 
> hahah! gives a whole meaning to precious metals, huh?


Ooo I would love a listen to the Socrates8! 

Precious metals, indeed. I think to me, preserving the cable to be as pristine as I can would be more important than letting it be sort of 'naked' and exposed. They're just too precious.



FlyHigh247 said:


> I believe I will like it too. Fingers crossed that I can manage to check out before it sells out! My eyes are glued to the website and this thread


Yes you would want to, Eletech's products usually run out of stock very quickly when they launch. All the best!



Sifo said:


> Every time i have some doubt if i can hear cables or not, I try the socrates 8 proto and immediately the doubts go away. Crazy good cable, and the Socrates 4 is already one of my favs. It'll be worth the wait I'm sure.


This is getting exciting, it would then be the comparison between OtL and the Socrates8. Battle of the Copper Cables!


----------



## Eric Chong

Ode To Laura is back online. Limited sets for Batch #2 available on PO~!!

Preorder Page:
https://elementechnology.com/products/ode-to-laura


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> Ode To Laura is back online. Limited sets for Batch #2 available on PO~!!
> 
> Preorder Page:
> https://elementechnology.com/products/ode-to-laura


Sniped a piece! The wait will be grueling! 

Meanwhile I'll have the Victoria tide me over the itch of Eletechs 




I found the Victoria added a certain amount of rough gruff to the Odin allowing it to slam and be really raw, i really like this combination. More so than the PxS where i've had it paired previously. With this pairing i'll still miss the Aeneid's holographic space and detailed instrumentals but this pairing does exceptionally for day easy listening. The emotions and raw energy is abundant in this pairing synergy. 

Nice job on your GPS @Eric Chong ! Now to think about which cable goes where when the OTL is in!


----------



## klyzon

metaljem77 said:


> Looking fwd to your impressions 🙂


yet to order leh, probably need to offload n8ii first maybe


----------



## FlyHigh247

Eric Chong said:


> Ode To Laura is back online. Limited sets for Batch #2 available on PO~!!
> 
> Preorder Page:
> https://elementechnology.com/products/ode-to-laura





Just saw the 'Ode To Laura' being live at the website, I knew I had to lay my hands on it this time round! I was prowling around during the first launch, but i was too late as it got sold out when I decided to buy it. Now i'm excited to receive my Ode To Laura!


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> Sniped a piece! The wait will be grueling!
> 
> Meanwhile I'll have the Victoria tide me over the itch of Eletechs
> 
> ...


Nice buy with the OtL~! 

@Eric Chong maybe consider using more GPSs in upcoming cable configs? Would be interesting to see!



FlyHigh247 said:


> Just saw the 'Ode To Laura' being live at the website, I knew I had to lay my hands on it this time round! I was prowling around during the first launch, but i was too late as it got sold out when I decided to buy it. Now i'm excited to receive my Ode To Laura!


Welcome to the club, you will now begin your journey in Eletech's cable collection. Or have you already begun...


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Sniped a piece! The wait will be grueling!
> 
> Meanwhile I'll have the Victoria tide me over the itch of Eletechs
> 
> ...





Craftsman1511 said:


> Nice buy with the OtL~!
> 
> @Eric Chong maybe consider using more GPSs in upcoming cable configs? Would be interesting to see!
> 
> ...



Victoria is GPC btw  Yes, we achieved what we want in regards to GPC in the Victoria. We may look into having more of such designs incorporated in our future products


----------



## Deezel177

Hey, everyone! In case you haven’t figured it out yet, I’ve been taking Eletech’s marketing shots for a few of their releases now, from the Luxe, to the Moss Luxe and, now, the Ode to Laura. As a result, I’ve had the great opportunity of spending the past few weeks with their new copper flagship. And, although I don’t listen to IEMs too much anymore outside of the reviews I have left to do, Eric has kindly asked me to give you guys my impressions in time for the recent restock, so here they are…

Eletech’s Ode to Laura is a cable that’s as articulate as it is relaxed. As much as the skin of a drumhead or the nylon on a guitar string is revealed and refined, they’re never brought too far forward, nor artificially sharpened. There’s almost a bar to how much musicality it’s willing to compromise for technique, and that sentiment is true everywhere, including imaging. Its stage is holographic and well-layered, but never to the point of stretching. With in-ears like the VE EXT, the cable won’t transform its image into a concert arena. But, it will maximize what the earphone already has, whilst also equipping it with a dark background (one of the cleanest I’ve heard yet), well-separated instruments and an evenly-spherical stereo image. So, again, it’ll make the best of what your in-ear has, without stretching the image and discombobulating the instruments within it.




Down low, I’m hearing a bias towards rumble (or tactility) vs. warmth; what’s felt vs. what’s heard. On Snarky Puppy’s _Bet_, for example, the Laura will tend to highlight the _thwack _of the kick drum or the _thump_ of the bass guitar over the warm _ooh_ of the keyboards or the _chug_ of the rhythm guitar. The bass gets a stronger transient, which is more noticeable with those short-burst sounds. The mid-bass isn’t thinned or recessed at all, though. There’s a meatiness and an _oomph_ to it always, but there _is_ a quicker, airier quality to it, especially with fatter-sounding IEMs like the A18s. This means that both toms and kick drums will have more of their tonalities heard, as if you gave them coated skins. But, again, their impact is maintained by the tactility and weight of the sub-bass.

Moving into the midrange, you’ll hear a more upfront, direct presentation here. Whether they are electric guitars or pianos, melodic instruments will take a step forward, and seem larger as a result too. This adds punch and engagement to the in-ear’s dynamics. But, it’ll also allow you to glean more detail. There’s a slightly sharper etch to notes; a more palpable sort-of texture. But, again, it’s not done to the detriment of naturalness or organicity. There’s an analog wetness or _glow_ that’s maintained. So, in spite of all that detail, the _groove_ of the pairing prevails. I’m hearing about as much change to the low-mids as the upper-mids, so there isn’t as much of a tonal overhaul here. It’s just a step forward, as well as the gentlest of enhancements to clarity, separation and, as a result, resolution.




The enhancements up top are a bit of a mix between what’s been described above. As the bass was quickened and tidied up, the treble assumes a similar pace. It’s not a cable that adds _glitz_ or _tizz_ to promote clarity, but it isn’t one that dulls or rolls off either. It assumes a healthy in-between, while extending those air frequencies for the holographic imaging and the black backdrop described earlier. What it does similarly to the midrange is ever-so-slightly turn up that _revealing_ dial. Hi-hats, shakers and percussion all receive notable boosts; popping up more often on my radar when I’m listening to crowded ensembles. Those little details catch your ears more often, which engages your interest as a listener. Still, though, it’s key to note that it won’t bombard you with sharp transients 24/7 either. Again, it’s a measured split that brings those nuances to your attention, but keeps them where they ought to be.

All in all, the Ode to Laura is what you get when you cross active and passive listening. It’ll reveal all the detail and spatial cues you want if you’re feeling like an audio examiner. And, it’s also got the smooth-sailing groove if all you want is music to wash over you. To a degree, it has bits of Eletech’s previous flagships, from the Iliad’s clear, direct mids to the Aeneid’s effortlessness, and puts them all in an image that exceeds those previous efforts in stereo spread, background blackness and resolution. It’s also worth noting that it’ll exceed them in price as well, which is always important to highlight. And, this also wouldn’t be the first cable I’d recommend for those who prefer more distant, more neutrally-positioned mids. Still, it’s Eletech as distilled and refined as I’ve heard them, and a titanic effort from Eric and his team in all - visual, ergonomic and aural - fronts.


----------



## Sifo

Eric Chong said:


> <3 , Did jonathan try it ? Is he still affected with the issue on 8 wires braiding above the y-splitter?


He tried it the first time we met up but not sure if he's tried it again yet. I personally didn't hear any issues of microphonics

Wish I knew someone with a Laura


----------



## bigbeans

Eletech have managed to one up themselves from Aeneid. Simply incredible.


----------



## twister6

bigbeans said:


> Eletech have managed to one up themselves from Aeneid. Simply incredible.



Is this a Sennheiser headphones (HDxyz) plug with Laura cable?


----------



## bigbeans

twister6 said:


> Is this a Sennheiser headphones (HDxyz) plug with Laura cable?


FitEar, planning to get DC Ti.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Deezel177 said:


> Hey, everyone! In case you haven’t figured it out yet, I’ve been taking Eletech’s marketing shots for a few of their releases now, from the Luxe, to the Moss Luxe and, now, the Ode to Laura. As a result, I’ve had the great opportunity of spending the past few weeks with their new copper flagship. And, although I don’t listen to IEMs too much anymore outside of the reviews I have left to do, Eric has kindly asked me to give you guys my impressions in time for the recent restock, so here they are…
> 
> Eletech’s Ode to Laura is a cable that’s as articulate as it is relaxed. As much as the skin of a drumhead or the nylon on a guitar string is revealed and refined, they’re never brought too far forward, nor artificially sharpened. There’s almost a bar to how much musicality it’s willing to compromise for technique, and that sentiment is true everywhere, including imaging. Its stage is holographic and well-layered, but never to the point of stretching. With in-ears like the VE EXT, the cable won’t transform its image into a concert arena. But, it will maximize what the earphone already has, whilst also equipping it with a dark background (one of the cleanest I’ve heard yet), well-separated instruments and an evenly-spherical stereo image. So, again, it’ll make the best of what your in-ear has, without stretching the image and discombobulating the instruments within it.
> 
> ...


Just want to say great photography skills - love the pics!


----------



## warrenpchi

*Happy Birthday @Eric Chong! 🎂 🍻 🥳*


----------



## metaljem77

Happy birthday, Eric!! I wish I had known, would have sent a bigger 🎂! Now recorded in my phone calendar


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> Did jonathan try it ? Is he still affected with the issue on 8 wires braiding above the y-splitter?


I should have it for a bit the coming week.
Fingers crossed that it's minor at worse. 

I tested the Soc8 proto on my Odin during the meet and I didn't really notice any issues, but then I didn't reall move my head much during the session. 

The test of the A12t will be the ultimate test as I've noticed microphonics rear their head on custom monitors.

Soc8 is gonna go head to head with the Venom. Meaning I'm gonna be shilling it like no tomorrow soon. @Craftsman1511 protect your wallet🤣

Waiting for Eric to open the legendary Eletech Protoype Vault for a birthday sale !


----------



## Jayden

Deezel177 said:


> Hey, everyone! In case you haven’t figured it out yet, I’ve been taking Eletech’s marketing shots for a few of their releases now, from the Luxe, to the Moss Luxe and, now, the Ode to Laura. As a result, I’ve had the great opportunity of spending the past few weeks with their new copper flagship. And, although I don’t listen to IEMs too much anymore outside of the reviews I have left to do, Eric has kindly asked me to give you guys my impressions in time for the recent restock, so here they are…
> 
> Eletech’s Ode to Laura is a cable that’s as articulate as it is relaxed. As much as the skin of a drumhead or the nylon on a guitar string is revealed and refined, they’re never brought too far forward, nor artificially sharpened. There’s almost a bar to how much musicality it’s willing to compromise for technique, and that sentiment is true everywhere, including imaging. Its stage is holographic and well-layered, but never to the point of stretching. With in-ears like the VE EXT, the cable won’t transform its image into a concert arena. But, it will maximize what the earphone already has, whilst also equipping it with a dark background (one of the cleanest I’ve heard yet), well-separated instruments and an evenly-spherical stereo image. So, again, it’ll make the best of what your in-ear has, without stretching the image and discombobulating the instruments within it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the in depth review, and boy loving your photography skills right there!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Eric Chong !! Wishing you great health and stay happy always! 



KuroKitsu said:


> I should have it for a bit the coming week.
> Fingers crossed that it's minor at worse.
> 
> I tested the Soc8 proto on my Odin during the meet and I didn't really notice any issues, but then I didn't reall move my head much during the session.
> ...


I think @Craftsman1511 would contemplate for a bit then place his order on the Socrates8 regardless hah!


----------



## Eric Chong

Thanks for the well wishes guys~!! Sorry for the late replies on PMs and etc. Just got back from all the birthday shenanigans.


Sifo said:


> He tried it the first time we met up but not sure if he's tried it again yet. I personally didn't hear any issues of microphonics
> 
> Wish I knew someone with a Laura


Always a next Canjam to look forward to  Good excuse to hang out after shows ; Beer and Cables 



bigbeans said:


> Eletech have managed to one up themselves from Aeneid. Simply incredible.


Glad you loved the unboxing and the Ode To Laura experience~!! We try our best. We're always trying to elevate the experience of the order - from ordering to receiving to unboxing and finally enjoying the product itself. 

In fact we're in talks with a bespoke fragrance atelier locally , exploring customized scents for future products. One that will diffuse from the box the minute it's unsealed. A canister included as well if you want some Eletech scents day-day heheh. 

I always thought about engaging our five senses when it comes to a product experience. Let's see if I can manage this in the future 



metaljem77 said:


> would have sent a bigger 🎂



Oof ! Thank you so much ~!! You spoil us too much! No worries at all, we love slowly savoring the sweet treats that you've been sending  

Our fingers will be getting stubby and we wont be able to intricately braid cables if this continues on !


----------



## korvin12

Sublime pairing!!!😊😊😊


----------



## warrenpchi

omg take off the wrapping already!


----------



## metaljem77

korvin12 said:


> Sublime pairing!!!😊😊😊


I’m looking forward to your impressions! 🤩


----------



## hshock76

Some Eletech Love and of course the mandatory color matching for my gears 😂


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks for the well wishes guys~!! Sorry for the late replies on PMs and etc. Just got back from all the birthday shenanigans.


Darn it! Missed it!





HAPPY (belated) BIRTHDAY ERIC!!! 🥳


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Hi to all. 
Not too long ago a lot of people started sharing pictures of great cables and cases... 
If anyone can suggest any case, please drop me a line. I would love to get one.


----------



## Craftsman1511

Eric Chong said:


> Victoria is GPC btw  Yes, we achieved what we want in regards to GPC in the Victoria. We may look into having more of such designs incorporated in our future products


Looking forward to more GPCs!



Deezel177 said:


> Hey, everyone! In case you haven’t figured it out yet, I’ve been taking Eletech’s marketing shots for a few of their releases now, from the Luxe, to the Moss Luxe and, now, the Ode to Laura. As a result, I’ve had the great opportunity of spending the past few weeks with their new copper flagship. And, although I don’t listen to IEMs too much anymore outside of the reviews I have left to do, Eric has kindly asked me to give you guys my impressions in time for the recent restock, so here they are…
> 
> Eletech’s Ode to Laura is a cable that’s as articulate as it is relaxed. As much as the skin of a drumhead or the nylon on a guitar string is revealed and refined, they’re never brought too far forward, nor artificially sharpened. There’s almost a bar to how much musicality it’s willing to compromise for technique, and that sentiment is true everywhere, including imaging. Its stage is holographic and well-layered, but never to the point of stretching. With in-ears like the VE EXT, the cable won’t transform its image into a concert arena. But, it will maximize what the earphone already has, whilst also equipping it with a dark background (one of the cleanest I’ve heard yet), well-separated instruments and an evenly-spherical stereo image. So, again, it’ll make the best of what your in-ear has, without stretching the image and discombobulating the instruments within it.
> 
> ...


Your photos look awesome! Appreciate the effort to come up with this review too, super excited as my OtL will arrive anytime this week!



KuroKitsu said:


> Soc8 is gonna go head to head with the Venom. Meaning I'm gonna be shilling it like no tomorrow soon. @Craftsman1511 protect your wallet🤣


Ohmy, not gonna lie but I am already getting funds ready for the Socrates8 



Jayden said:


> I think @Craftsman1511 would contemplate for a bit then place his order on the Socrates8 regardless hah!


You got me right there, I will definitely contemplate but temptation eventually gets the better of me. It's getting almost like an addiction🤣


----------



## KuroKitsu

Craftsman1511 said:


> Ohmy, not gonna lie but I am already getting funds ready for the Socrates8


SQ wise, I'm all in, but I need to see if I run into microphonics on it. ugh


----------



## Kiats

KuroKitsu said:


> SQ wise, I'm all in, but I need to see if I run into microphonics on it. ugh


it would be surprising if there was microphonics. Not least cos none of the cables from @Eric Chong have ever faced that issue.  Certainly there was none when I tired the prototype.


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> In fact we're in talks with a bespoke fragrance atelier locally , exploring customized scents for future products. One that will diffuse from the box the minute it's unsealed. A canister included as well if you want some Eletech scents day-day heheh.
> 
> I always thought about engaging our five senses when it comes to a product experience. Let's see if I can manage this in the future


Interesting exploration in the multi-sensorial direction, scents could possibly reflect the product, brings forth a more unique storytelling of the product



Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Hi to all.
> Not too long ago a lot of people started sharing pictures of great cables and cases...
> If anyone can suggest any case, please drop me a line. I would love to get one.


Hi there! What are you planning to store in the case that you are looking for if I may ask?



Kiats said:


> it would be surprising if there was microphonics. Not least cos none of the cables from @Eric Chong have ever faced that issue.  Certainly there was none when I tired the prototype.


Indeed, the cables I have from Eletech have no microphonics too, I wonder what's the magic behind zero microphonics


----------



## FlyHigh247

Craftsman1511 said:


> Welcome to the club, you will now begin your journey in Eletech's cable collection. Or have you already begun...


Thank you! I would say, the journey is starting very soon, with all the interesting things that I have been seeing and reading in this thread. I now understand why it is such a pleasure to purchase products from Eletech, seems to be of a total different experience with different products



warrenpchi said:


> omg take off the wrapping already!


We all love our cables too much to take off the wrapping  but @hshock76 took off the wrapping on the Laura! Kudos to you 

Oh, I realised I have no microphonics on my Socrates too


----------



## Eric Chong

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> Hi to all.
> Not too long ago a lot of people started sharing pictures of great cables and cases...
> If anyone can suggest any case, please drop me a line. I would love to get one.


Heyy buddy. Unfortunately all our Luxe cases are out of print. We do them seasonally and (may) look into another one end of year or the next! 

The only case available at the moment is the Single set Stratus Grey Companion case which is available on our site under accessories.


Jayden said:


> scents could possibly reflect the product, brings forth a more unique storytelling of the product


Indeed! My thoughts exactly. Been learning more about scents these days, let's see if I can pull it off. We often have the most ridiculous ideas brewing in the lab.. Not many made it to the public! Heheh!

.
.
.
Meanwhile guys, a little piece of bad news :






𝐍𝐎𝐓𝐈𝐂𝐄*
Due to supply shortage, we are unable to procure the same leather materials for Iliad's iconic green companion case.

Eletech Iliads shipped from henceforth will come with a Phantom Black Companion case instead.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Jayden said:


> Indeed, the cables I have from Eletech have no microphonics too, I wonder what's the magic behind zero microphonics


Fresh insulation? 

Eric suggested that older insulation could be the reason what I'm hearing on one of my 8 wires. So I'm waiting on Soc8 proto to confirm.

I am hearing some microphonics on my newer 8 wires as well.


Eric Chong said:


> Heyy buddy. Unfortunately all our Luxe cases are out of print. We do them seasonally and (may) look into another one end of year or the next!
> 
> The only case available at the moment is the Single set Stratus Grey Companion case which is available on our site under accessories.
> 
> ...


I kinda like the Phantom Black case. The OG Iliad felt a bit flashy for my tastes.


----------



## Kiats

Agree on the Phantom Black case. It is distinguished in an understated way.


----------



## Jayden

KuroKitsu said:


> Fresh insulation?
> 
> Eric suggested that older insulation could be the reason what I'm hearing on one of my 8 wires. So I'm waiting on Soc8 proto to confirm.
> 
> I am hearing some microphonics on my newer 8 wires as well.


Right, maybe due to different weather conditions too I suppose?




Eric Chong said:


> Indeed! My thoughts exactly. Been learning more about scents these days, let's see if I can pull it off. We often have the most ridiculous ideas brewing in the lab.. Not many made it to the public! Heheh!
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Very sleek black companion case. Would be good if it came along with a snap hook to attach onto the side strap of the bag, just like the case that comes with Plato/ Socrates


----------



## Eric Chong

TEA TIME~! 

I got in the office late today and wondered what's the ruckus about :



Thank you so much @metaljem77 for the sweet treats~!! We're gonna grow fat from this soon


----------



## Eric Chong

Quick QQ :

Did you guys prefer the companion case with or without the hook (Iliad's vs Plato's) - design wise, not the leather choice.


----------



## Natesdailies

Received my Ode to Laura today. It transformed my XE6. The detailing on everything from the packaging to the sound is master class.


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> TEA TIME~!
> 
> I got in the office late today and wondered what's the ruckus about :
> 
> ...


Aw… SO SWEET! @metaljem77 I am definitely going for a visit to the Eletech office only when you are around. 😆


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Quick QQ :
> 
> Did you guys prefer the companion case with or without the hook (Iliad's vs Plato's) - design wise, not the leather choice.


Agnostic for me. I don’t actually hang my customs off anything. And so the slimmer profile without hook works nicely for me.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Aw… SO SWEET! @metaljem77 I am definitely going for a visit to the Eletech office only when you are around. 😆


Indeed! Now back to braiding with my fat stubby fingers 🤭


----------



## Eric Chong

Natesdailies said:


> Received my Ode to Laura today. It transformed my XE6. The detailing on everything from the packaging to the sound is master class.



Glad you’re enjoying the Laura. It should open up more as you run it in 

Looking forward to your feedbacks!


----------



## metaljem77 (Aug 30, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> TEA TIME~!
> 
> I got in the office late today and wondered what's the ruckus about :
> 
> ...


Please also stay active by exercising and not just stuck in office rushing out your creations and orders! 😅 能吃是福 🤗
Food (and music) is often a universal passion, bonds are often easily created through food and music  happy belated birthday and enjoy! 🥰
I’m also agnostic to the hook, but it’s a nice additional functionality to me  with Luxe case, I honestly am happy keeping these companion cases as my collectibles hehehe


----------



## Layman1

Eric Chong said:


> Quick QQ :
> 
> Did you guys prefer the companion case with or without the hook (Iliad's vs Plato's) - design wise, not the leather choice.


I think ergonomically it would be better without the hook.
On the other hand, whilst aesthetically it would look more sleek without, the greedy part of Layman1 rejoices in the further abundance of gold and gorgeous leather on display when the hook is present


----------



## jlemaster1957

Kiats said:


> Agnostic for me. I don’t actually hang my customs off anything. And so the slimmer profile without hook works nicely for me.


+1- the leather loop on the Socrates looks cool and has the appeal that it could be used in multiple ways, like hooked around a belt, but in practice I would not actually transport an expensive IEM or cable that way. 

Have you seen the leather strap that comes with the Ikko OH10 cable? I have found that one very useful for cable management (unlike Socrates it is prone to tangling, and the way the strap can be tightened by threading it through a hole in one end of the strap is helpful to keeping the IEM cable tidy).


----------



## Eric Chong

Gotcha' on the Companion Cases, We're thinking to do more of the leather stuffs next year and a single round case is definitely on the pipeline 



metaljem77 said:


> Please also stay active by exercising and not just stuck in office rushing out your creations and orders! 😅 能吃是福 🤗
> Food (and music) is often a universal passion, bonds are often easily created through food and music  happy belated birthday and enjoy! 🥰
> I’m also agnostic to the hook, but it’s a nice additional functionality to me  with Luxe case, I honestly am happy keeping these companion cases as my collectibles hehehe



Heheh for sure! The work out culture is pretty prevalent in the team  @hshock76 also made sure that i'll have a very quality workout session always 

@metaljem77 , @Kiats ; Something coming your way , later!


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Gotcha' on the Companion Cases, We're thinking to do more of the leather stuffs next year and a single round case is definitely on the pipeline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’re too kind!! I’m excited! Cool, when I visit your office, I’ll be keen to talk about exercise! 😝


----------



## jlemaster1957

Eric and I have been corresponding about Socrates 8, and he encouraged me to bring the discussion here for input from the rest of you. I have simplified the correspondence to keep clear the issues under consideration:

Eric writes:
"I'm still in a mental block over a certain component of Socrates 8 over the last several days. I wanted to push the airs and staging bigger without increasing the heft of the cable hence i'm currently still in the final phase of R&D. I've plans to increase the headspace further from the current prototype iteration with a darker signature. While I know that adding shielding is a "quick fix" or a sure fire way to get what I wanted , I'm hesitant to introduce shielding in 8 wires for the additional heft it adds on. Current prototype only manages to achieve perhaps 70-80% of what I had planned for the product. I'm keen to search for alternative methodologies to achieve the results in the coming weeks. 

At the moment, I'm trying to fine tune it with different geometry make up and having different materials make up. It's an interesting process"

Jlemaster1957 responded:

"I've been thinking about your issue over the last day, and had a few thoughts on it- ....Thinking about shielding and weight, have you considered graphene shielding? It would be light, and might also have sonic benefits similar to what you are seeking (increased detail and separation without altering the FR). Consider also the Penon USG, which reportedly used graphene infused copper.

Another (different) thought- if you add too much 'exotic materials' to the mix, will the P8Socrates still be a Socrates? It seems that the prototype of the P8Socrates was well received. After all, you just released Ode to Laura, which included a Bespoke Premium OCC Copper blend. Perhaps (as Effect Audio did recently with their Founders Edition of the Ares S) you could create a small number of "Founders Edition" Project 8 Socrates with whatever you choose to enhance the headroom, but the 'production' version after the Founders edition would be similar to the P8 Socrates prototype that others heard a while back, and liked.

For me, cost could be an issue, also. I would expect P8Socrates to cost no more than 2x the cost of the Socrates (which I imagine might be difficult if you change the geometry substantially)"

Eric responds:

"I have considered other shielding methods however, it would alter the sound not to what i'll be looking for. Many different companies employed different sets of shielding benefits , with each type yielding certain benefits and disadvantages. With the "Shielding" i mentioned, it most certainly is the Eletech way of shielding employed in Inferno, Ode To Laura. 

Meanwhile I'm not considering adding exotic materials or significantly changing the make-up of Socrates to achieve the sound profile we desire as it would, as you said - un-Socrates-like. I'm pondering about ways to increase the headspace which i know will be possible and very within the limits of the material by altering the geometry (need to test this hypothesis soon). The Socrates 8 will definitely not be more than 2x of the Socrates and will not be a complete overhaul like a Founder's edition. I'm agonising over the design due to the fact that i want to the project to be perfect, not a project that is almost complete (not sure if I'm explaining myself right).

Would be lovely to see where everyone's mind is at."


----------



## Sifo

Have had brief discussions about it too, unfortunately nothing productive to contribute since I know he's gonna want it to be perfect to his specification before release. While I do very much enjoy the proto I know he can bring more out of it. I wouldn't be disappointed if the answer was to increase the heft via shielding. I haven't had it for home use but I don't think I would be very portable with a P8 Socrates anyway so it wouldn't affect me personally. But I eagerly await what creative solutions Eric comes up with. 

Final thought is to just take as much time as you need. I know P8 "season" is coming up but if we gotta wait longer, all good


----------



## Craftsman1511

I've never been so excited about receiving … Who am I kidding, I'm always excited when Eletechs come knocking ! xD

Boy oh boy, the OTL has finally arrived at the doorstep. Thanks for the speedy delivery @Eric Chong . Gotta say, you've upped the game again this time. Aeneid, for me was the pinnacle of unboxing experience and products aesthetics design. How you've managed to improve upon that baffles me! Love the understated gold (?) shimmer through the sheath and the distressed leather case it comes with. 

Not to mention the hardware and gold coin *chef kiss* ; Perfect!

Now i'll take my time after the workday to slowly savor the sound.. TBC!

Now something to mull over - to remove or not to remove (film)


----------



## Jayden

jlemaster1957 said:


> Eric and I have been corresponding about Socrates 8, and he encouraged me to bring the discussion here for input from the rest of you. I have simplified the correspondence to keep clear the issues under consideration:
> 
> Eric writes:
> "I'm still in a mental block over a certain component of Socrates 8 over the last several days. I wanted to push the airs and staging bigger without increasing the heft of the cable hence i'm currently still in the final phase of R&D. I've plans to increase the headspace further from the current prototype iteration with a darker signature. While I know that adding shielding is a "quick fix" or a sure fire way to get what I wanted , I'm hesitant to introduce shielding in 8 wires for the additional heft it adds on. Current prototype only manages to achieve perhaps 70-80% of what I had planned for the product. I'm keen to search for alternative methodologies to achieve the results in the coming weeks.
> ...



Pretty much the same conversation I had with Eric. The way I see it - Classic @Eric Chong being a perfectionist! Hahahah, I know he has been agonizing over this project for quite some time but have been too swarmed to properly spend time on it.

I agree that it shouldn't be too different from the Socrates - We're probably expecting a Socra-Beast not a completely new sound with this project. Im sure whichever way it goes, it's going to turn out really well. 

It's also quite encouraging to see that ET team does place much effort and time in the R&D processes. Agree with Sifo, if it's gonna wait, it's gonna wait. Im sure that Eric & team would not want to introduce a half baked project.

Meanwhile! @Craftsman1511 Wow! Drooling over here! Looking forward to your impressions


----------



## Kiats

jlemaster1957 said:


> Eric and I have been corresponding about Socrates 8, and he encouraged me to bring the discussion here for input from the rest of you. I have simplified the correspondence to keep clear the issues under consideration:
> 
> Eric writes:
> "I'm still in a mental block over a certain component of Socrates 8 over the last several days. I wanted to push the airs and staging bigger without increasing the heft of the cable hence i'm currently still in the final phase of R&D. I've plans to increase the headspace further from the current prototype iteration with a darker signature. While I know that adding shielding is a "quick fix" or a sure fire way to get what I wanted , I'm hesitant to introduce shielding in 8 wires for the additional heft it adds on. Current prototype only manages to achieve perhaps 70-80% of what I had planned for the product. I'm keen to search for alternative methodologies to achieve the results in the coming weeks.
> ...


Insofar as shielding is concerned, I suspect anyone who is fine with a 8 wire cable would be fine with any incremental heft from shielding. If you want your cable to be thin, an 8 wire is likely out of your radar in any event.

As for adding exotic materials, I tend to agree with Eric as that would detract from the core characteristic of the Socrates.


----------



## metaljem77

I have nothing useful to contribute specs-wise, am amazed at how others can provide such informative inputs like jlemaster. I can only contribute food and emotional support: jia you! Don’t need to rush this out, Eric. Bask in the accolades regarding Laura (I know you won’t rest on your laurels), and sometimes taking a well-deserved break gives you the headspace you need for innovative or eureka moments 😁


----------



## Craftsman1511

jlemaster1957 said:


> Eric and I have been corresponding about Socrates 8, and he encouraged me to bring the discussion here for input from the rest of you. I have simplified the correspondence to keep clear the issues under consideration:
> 
> Eric writes:
> "I'm still in a mental block over a certain component of Socrates 8 over the last several days. I wanted to push the airs and staging bigger without increasing the heft of the cable hence i'm currently still in the final phase of R&D. I've plans to increase the headspace further from the current prototype iteration with a darker signature. While I know that adding shielding is a "quick fix" or a sure fire way to get what I wanted , I'm hesitant to introduce shielding in 8 wires for the additional heft it adds on. Current prototype only manages to achieve perhaps 70-80% of what I had planned for the product. I'm keen to search for alternative methodologies to achieve the results in the coming weeks.
> ...


Interesting and insightful 'brainstorming' session between @jlemaster1957 and @Eric Chong ! But again, my dear Laura only arrived and you guys are already so far ahead with the SQ of Socrates 8, slow down guys haha! Before I have to extend apologies to my wallet..



Jayden said:


> Pretty much the same conversation I had with Eric. The way I see it - Classic @Eric Chong being a perfectionist! Hahahah, I know he has been agonizing over this project for quite some time but have been too swarmed to properly spend time on it.
> 
> I agree that it shouldn't be too different from the Socrates - We're probably expecting a Socra-Beast not a completely new sound with this project. Im sure whichever way it goes, it's going to turn out really well.
> 
> ...


+1 with the waiting, Eletech has always been so ever particular about the quality of their products and experience. It will always be worth the wait  

@Jayden Waiting for yours to arrive and join the Laura Club! I will let the cable burn for a bit and i will post some impression here!



metaljem77 said:


> I have nothing useful to contribute specs-wise, am amazed at how others can provide such informative inputs like jlemaster. I can only contribute food and emotional support: jia you! Don’t need to rush this out, Eric. Bask in the accolades regarding Laura (I know you won’t rest on your laurels), and sometimes taking a well-deserved break gives you the headspace you need for innovative or eureka moments 😁


Eric and his team is really blessed to be so well-fed by you! I also do agree eureka moments do come from ample rest and headspace. Maybe @Eric Chong can look into some scents to test with that helps relax the mind and include them in the upcoming products


----------



## FlyHigh247

Eric Chong said:


> Heyy buddy. Unfortunately all our Luxe cases are out of print. We do them seasonally and (may) look into another one end of year or the next!
> 
> The only case available at the moment is the Single set Stratus Grey Companion case which is available on our site under accessories.
> 
> ...


I am liking this stealthy black case, looks so elegant and sleek! The previous 'Iliad' case is nice too, but personal preference would be of a more low-profile and not too flashy
colour 



Eric Chong said:


> Quick QQ :
> 
> Did you guys prefer the companion case with or without the hook (Iliad's vs Plato's) - design wise, not the leather choice.


A hook would be much more practical, but again its each to their own 



Craftsman1511 said:


> I've never been so excited about receiving … Who am I kidding, I'm always excited when Eletechs come knocking ! xD
> 
> Boy oh boy, the OTL has finally arrived at the doorstep. Thanks for the speedy delivery @Eric Chong . Gotta say, you've upped the game again this time. Aeneid, for me was the pinnacle of unboxing experience and products aesthetics design. How you've managed to improve upon that baffles me! Love the understated gold (?) shimmer through the sheath and the distressed leather case it comes with.
> 
> ...


What an unboxing experience Getting super excited after seeing all the photos of Ode To Laura being posted here, shall patiently wait for mine to arrive in due time and enjoy the unboxing experience



Jayden said:


> Pretty much the same conversation I had with Eric. The way I see it - Classic @Eric Chong being a perfectionist! Hahahah, I know he has been agonizing over this project for quite some time but have been too swarmed to properly spend time on it.
> 
> I agree that it shouldn't be too different from the Socrates - We're probably expecting a Socra-Beast not a completely new sound with this project. Im sure whichever way it goes, it's going to turn out really well.
> 
> ...


Not the best person to talk about technical specs, but it is indeed assuring to see the brand's dedication in listening and bringing the best to their products and customers. Feels like I came just to the right place, the right brand in my audio journey! Good going Eletech and team!


----------



## KuroKitsu (Sep 1, 2022)

I'm just lurking waiting for Phantom Black cases to go on sale individually. Need that black to go with the Odin + Venom pairing.

Or I'll give in at some point and buy an Iliad 😅


----------



## funasianguy4u

It all started just before the pandemic, when I wanted a “better” Walkman like audio device, and I discover the new naming convention was “Digital Audio Player” for something that I had in mind. And soon thereafter, discovering head-fi.org, IEM’s and of course the world of “kilo cables.”

Fast forward, I am ecstatic to finally made the plunge in acquiring my first high-end earphone cable, and I officially joined the “kilo cable club.”

Truthfully, I am just a “regular” consumer without any technical background or aptitude to use any of the lingos that professional reviewers or a product information guide is using, I am probably more equipped to provide a colorful description of my journey and what I am experiencing when a marvelous DAP, a fantastic IEM and a most amazing cable come together.

It is fair to say, I began to follow Eletech by figuring out that they were one of the few bespoke cable makers who sell costly audio cables, with an astonishing track record in just a few years.

Moreover, my first email inquiry with the company was answered personally by Eric! I was thrilled, pleased and absolutely delighted – because I was getting feedback directly from the source. Soon thereafter, I also discovered that Eric answers inquiries on the head-fi.org board personally, as well, with the same politeness, humbleness and a profound passion that makes Eletech a hallmark of cultivating a following.

The passion, joy and the true spirit of community giving back was soon thereafter displayed by offering the “Luxe” case at cost, and my journey of supporting Eletech became more intense than ever.

*What stood out personally to me when I unboxed my Ode to Laura?*

The color scheme of the box and the packing material all matching in such an astonishing harmony along the cable and the accessory box, it is truly an amazing feast for the eyes. In my humble opinion there is absolutely no denial – this was an amazing display of artistry, combined with an intricate eye for details at every aspect of ensuring that it was a bespoke experience end to end. It was able to articulate this without even revealing the cable yet.
The carefully chosen print and lettering, the exact brand positioning of the brand identity, together with the magnificent product brochure of the entire Eletech line up, contributes further to the bespoke nature of Eletech being translated into next level of unboxing experience for my first “kilo” earphone cable
Everything to me conveyed high-end, the paper weight of the brochure and packaging, the carefully chosen print aesthetics, and the carefully chose materials to provide the opening experience, with some surprises tugged in, e.g., the gold coin – it is hard to explain what it does to the unboxing experience, but I got tickled along the fact that the serial number card is so pretty!
Issuing a certificate, or a control number/serial number – should be treated with the utmost care, especially for a bespoke atelier or brand, which Eletech has met and surpassed my expectation. You truly want to admire the plaque that came with the Ode to Laura
I noticed that there is an intense following and admiration about the accessories from Eletech, initially I didn’t fully comprehend, but once I was the receipient of the Luxe case, I recognize immediately one of the trademarks of Eletech.
Nothing is being offered without meeting the highest of expectation – and this goes as whimsical as for an accessory box that came with the Ode to Laura. It is a magnificent accessory box; you can actually feel and touch it with your eyes closed and you sense it is special
*What was the immediate impression when finding the “kilo cable” in the accessory box?*

It looked smaller, more delicate in real – but I adore the colors immediately, it many ways it looked jewelry like, and it would come alive when you take it out from the presentation box
I think I recognize when folks on the board commented that the Evo comes with a rather stiff Genesis cable, well, I noticed immediately on how the Ode to Laura cable felt when I removed it from the accessory box, it was layering beautifully without a fight, smoothly and compact
I did notice the barrel and the 4.4mm plug, it was shouting bespoke all over (I am keeping the protective foil on! And I won’t remove it) because of the sizing – again, jewelry like proportion while getting the job done. The fit and finish is astonishing. Yes, the 4.4mm plug fits flush and tight into my DAP, the same with the earphone connectors on the cable to the earphone socket – as @twister6 stated have explained to me – higher end brands do not disappoint, and I can attest the exactness was enlightening
The cable felt and look bespoke, but I did have to pinch myself that I did pay $$$$ for an earphone cable, it is not that I didn’t pay that amount for a cashmere sweater, or a trinket from Hermes or a wallet from Bottega or a Nylon backpack from Prada or a tiny jewelry piece in the past, but getting a “kilo cable” was a new frontier to me personally speaking
I was also very sure that Ode to Laura wouldn’t disappoint, I was certain that the cable will bring some excitement to the table, I simply wasn’t sure how, and how it aligns with the $$$$ in the bigger scheme
*The experience – Ode to Laura on the EE Evo and on the Ibasso 300 SS max*

I left my settings from the night before, volume and the music source (Sirius XM), and I happened to connect the cable to the DAP with my Evo IEM’s.
I was stunned – the moment I turned on the DAP, suddenly the Sirius XM music source has moved so much closer, meaning if my chair was in the back, the chair has moved suddenly close up front and center
Sirius XM to me is an easy music source, but not the best, even at setting at the highest quality – but to me that is actually more revealing and telling. A cable can actually provide a so, so music source with a significant quality improvement, based on what I have experienced. Simply superb. I don’t know if it is headspace, staging – the entire sound has moved in front on me, with an astonishing loudness, musicality that embrace dance music more fully, more complete beside the loud bass
And -yes- I had to turn down the volume – because it became clear to me that Ode to Laura, has elevated the listening experience to something beyond what the stock cable could do that came with the EVO.
*What have I been listening to? Not the most demanding or eclectic listener here...*

Although I have a music library on my micro-SD (Micron!) I do like music streaming as my preference
Tidal MQA (if possible, often I do not find my music on MQA)
Sirius XM (Armin van Burren)
The DJ artist Offer Nissim – a perfect workout for the Evo, and now a major feast for the ears with the Ode to Laura – simply sublime in every way.
A quick sampling of Sam Smith
For me personally – all experience an improvement, sound is fuller, I think I heard something in the background (I guess revealing more…), once again, the sound moved closer in, and I guess that’s the headspace…
I don’t think I am great in evaluating sounds, but I do think I get the idea if a certain IEM doesn’t really handle a certain genre or a vocal to begin with, for my personal listening taste, a cable most likely won’t change that – for me the exercise was listening to Adele – there is something I don’t like when it crosses over from the Evo, maybe too thick, not church like or angel like?
In summary, I am now understanding why readers on the board have different IEM’s and may upgrade to a perfect cable from stock! I am actually getting it.

Thank you for allowing me to be part of the community at head-fi, and thank you Eletech for continuing to push the boundaries of creating incredible master pieces, but more than anything, thank you team @Eric Chong for being you!!!


----------



## Rockwell75




----------



## warrenpchi

funasianguy4u said:


> Thank you for allowing me to be part of the community at head-fi, and thank you Eletech for continuing to push the boundaries of creating incredible master pieces, but more than anything, thank you team @Eric Chong for being you!!!



@funasianguy4u, I don't know if you can spare the time, but this is happening in a couple of weeks:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2022-september-17-18-2022.963875/

Sounds like it might be something you'd enjoy?  @Eric Chong will be there!


----------



## funasianguy4u

warrenpchi said:


> @funasianguy4u, I don't know if you can spare the time, but this is happening in a couple of weeks:  https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2022-september-17-18-2022.963875/
> 
> Sounds like it might be something you'd enjoy?  @Eric Chong will be there!



Such a tempting event - trust me - that's like stepping into a department store and an amusement park at the same time, unfortunately timing is off for me, as company has major return into physical office campaign going on, with major C-level traveling abroad, I need to be available on-site.

Thanks kindly though @warrenpchi for the shout out. 

I can only imagine the topics I would discuss with Eric, including the vast topic of fragrances , with other friends from the Eletech community.


----------



## Craftsman1511

funasianguy4u said:


> It all started just before the pandemic, when I wanted a “better” Walkman like audio device, and I discover the new naming convention was “Digital Audio Player” for something that I had in mind. And soon thereafter, discovering head-fi.org, IEM’s and of course the world of “kilo cables.”
> 
> Fast forward, I am ecstatic to finally made the plunge in acquiring my first high-end earphone cable, and I officially joined the “kilo cable club.”
> 
> ...


 Love your 'review' on Eletech and the OTL, man! 

I've had similar experience as well. I connected with Eric over the Iliad and was hooked by the customer service and his willingness to share more deets. Im amazed how Eric  takes care of everyone so well despite being the front of everything - CS , Design and running the business! Safe to say, he's got heart in his crafts heh!

Let's be clear here - Eletechs are not cheap ; What gets me going back to them is the impeccable customer service and the assurance that every product is properly designed with heart, not a slip shot project. Eric often mentions Consumer Experience and i think he nailed it on his offerings. I suspect he must have studied Consumer Behavior extensively in his university days heh!

The OTL is a unique experience, i'm still savouring the whole unboxing process, attention to detail and the booklet! SQ wise, it's nothing short of extraordinary, I seem to find the OTL pairing well with most IEMs, unlike the previous offerings which is slightly more conscious of synergy.


----------



## Eric Chong

funasianguy4u said:


> It all started just before the pandemic, when I wanted a “better” Walkman like audio device, and I discover the new naming convention was “Digital Audio Player” for something that I had in mind. And soon thereafter, discovering head-fi.org, IEM’s and of course the world of “kilo cables.”
> 
> Fast forward, I am ecstatic to finally made the plunge in acquiring my first high-end earphone cable, and I officially joined the “kilo cable club.”
> 
> ...


You're too kind. Im incredibly grateful for the support of the community. Without you guys providing feedbacks, Eletech wouldn't have grown since our inception. As makers, we often get "Tunnel Vision" and speaking with you guys help keep us grounded 

I value "Customer Experience" more than a simple "Service" in itself. We often ask ourselves how we would like to be treated if we're a consumer and we bring across what we thought we'd like into our products and services. Audio/ Music is a Passion/Hobby as much as it is our business, i hope that with Eletech and this thread here, we can bring like-minded individuals together and enjoy this hobby together with discussions be it Eletech/ or not.

One thing we haven't been doing as well is in "Lead Time" & "Availability". I hope that next year we can improve on that end as we expand our team, apologies for the many delays and so grateful that you guys have been so patient with us! We'll look into improving this segment as we move into 2023!

PS : As the Ode To Laura burns in, you'll notice the headspace opening up further  Enjoy! 
I'll share your feedbacks with the team, i think they'll be really encouraged 



Rockwell75 said:


>


Now this is a pairing that @korvin12 would be very excited to hear about heheh


----------



## Jayden

funasianguy4u said:


> It all started just before the pandemic, when I wanted a “better” Walkman like audio device, and I discover the new naming convention was “Digital Audio Player” for something that I had in mind. And soon thereafter, discovering head-fi.org, IEM’s and of course the world of “kilo cables.”
> 
> Fast forward, I am ecstatic to finally made the plunge in acquiring my first high-end earphone cable, and I officially joined the “kilo cable club.”
> 
> ...


I love how you shared your journey with @Eric Chong and Eletech, and also how you described the whole experience of unboxing and listening the Ode To Laura! It is of no doubt that Eletech's customer service has been top notch since the beginning of time, not to mention the quality of their products ever since the brand was started. 

Also, showing no qualms about mentioning a competitor's brand and providing honest feedback according to their needs just shows @Eric Chong's professionalism in what he is doing. It is really our honour to have such a prestigious brand with the best customer service and product quality in the audio community


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> I love how you shared your journey with @Eric Chong and Eletech, and also how you described the whole experience of unboxing and listening the Ode To Laura! It is of no doubt that Eletech's customer service has been top notch since the beginning of time, not to mention the quality of their products ever since the brand was started.
> 
> Also, showing no qualms about mentioning a competitor's brand and providing honest feedback according to their needs just shows @Eric Chong's professionalism in what he is doing. It is really our honour to have such a prestigious brand with the best customer service and product quality in the audio community


Hear hear! 🤗


----------



## funasianguy4u

Craftsman1511 said:


> Love your 'review' on Eletech and the OTL, man!
> 
> I've had similar experience as well. I connected with Eric over the Iliad and was hooked by the customer service and his willingness to share more deets. Im amazed how Eric  takes care of everyone so well despite being the front of everything - CS , Design and running the business! Safe to say, he's got heart in his crafts heh!
> 
> ...



Amazing validating to hear - how we ended up in the same way splurging on a cable - I totally agree - nothing matters if A/B and C don't come together. 



Jayden said:


> I love how you shared your journey with @Eric Chong and Eletech, and also how you described the whole experience of unboxing and listening the Ode To Laura! It is of no doubt that Eletech's customer service has been top notch since the beginning of time, not to mention the quality of their products ever since the brand was started.
> 
> Also, showing no qualms about mentioning a competitor's brand and providing honest feedback according to their needs just shows @Eric Chong's professionalism in what he is doing. It is really our honour to have such a prestigious brand with the best customer service and product quality in the audio community



Couldn't agree more  - such a clarity on the business model and philosophy, combined with a clear vision for perfectionism and complete ownership which provides such a confidence to a buyer...


----------



## justanut

Pretty convinced I want a OTL now and support the local industry. But without instalment options like Pace, gonna be difficult to fly under the wife's radar~ Gonna take me a while to convince her I need to spend that much on strands of wires and not that bag she's been eyeing xD


----------



## klyzon

justanut said:


> Pretty convinced I want a OTL now and support the local industry. But without instalment options like Pace, gonna be difficult to fly under the wife's radar~ Gonna take me a while to convince her I need to spend that much on strands of wires and not that bag she's been eyeing xD


that is exactly what i do to avoid the wife radar too!


----------



## funasianguy4u

justanut said:


> Pretty convinced I want a OTL now and support the local industry. But without instalment options like Pace, gonna be difficult to fly under the wife's radar~ Gonna take me a while to convince her I need to spend that much on strands of wires and not that bag she's been eyeing xD


From a US standpoint a high end bag is like 40% less in Europe right now .....compared to the US MRSP...so the math will never, ever will be in my favor to buy a cable ..haha..thankfully, single here  ....the OTL ...I am sensing because it is cooper, much more versatile and complimentary..heck, it is an investment !!! 

On a side note, I dislike cardio exercising, it is a chore to me ...but with the OTL the workout pain has been so much more improved to survive the ordeal.....I am like pumping and I want the music to go on....interesting..interesting..prior to the OTL, I felt every second.....


----------



## Kiats

justanut said:


> Pretty convinced I want a OTL now and support the local industry. But without instalment options like Pace, gonna be difficult to fly under the wife's radar~ Gonna take me a while to convince her I need to spend that much on strands of wires and not that bag she's been eyeing xD


@Uncle Wilson atJaben carries Eletech cables and they have PACE. 🤗


----------



## Jayden

justanut said:


> Pretty convinced I want a OTL now and support the local industry. But without instalment options like Pace, gonna be difficult to fly under the wife's radar~ Gonna take me a while to convince her I need to spend that much on strands of wires and not that bag she's been eyeing xD


There's this good ol saying we have in Singapore: Happy wife happy life 🤣



Kiats said:


> @Uncle Wilson atJaben carries Eletech cables and they have PACE. 🤗


But again, it seems that @Kiats just sent in radar support for @justanut, you can get the OtL with PeACE 😉


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> here's this good ol saying we have in Singapore: Happy wife happy life 🤣



Eh making good sense there! At this point i'd say that that Bag take precedence over Ode To Laura


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Eh making good sense there! At this point i'd say that that Bag take precedence over Ode To Laura



That’s why the BNPL industry saw an uptick: it solves a problem statement. 😆


----------



## justanut (Sep 3, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> Eh making good sense there! At this point i'd say that that Bag take precedence over Ode To Laura





Kiats said:


> That’s why the BNPL industry saw an uptick: it solves a problem statement. 😆


Ya lor... definitely... That's how I got away with claiming the WM1ZM2 cost only $1700~

Oh ya Jaben! Haha.. time to put that new TRUST card to use hehehe


----------



## Jayden

justanut said:


> Ya lor... definitely... That's how I got away with claiming the WM1ZM2 cost only $1700~
> 
> Oh ya Jaben! Haha.. time to put that new TRUST card to use hehehe


Rule of thumb: As much as possible never disclose the actual price of a purchase 🤣🤣


----------



## justanut

Jayden said:


> Rule of thumb: As much as possible never disclose the actual price of a purchase 🤣🤣


Ya... until she nonchalantly pushes my walkman to the edge of the desk... ONLY $1700 what's the big deal? 😵


----------



## Eric Chong

Havent you guys heard the golden Singaporean phase? “ Act dumb ; Live longer”


----------



## justanut

Eric Chong said:


> Havent you guys heard the golden Singaporean phase? “ Act dumb ; Live longer”


Can you disguise my OTL to look cheap 🤣


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> Havent you guys heard the golden Singaporean phase? “ Act dumb ; Live longer”





justanut said:


> Can you disguise my OTL to look cheap 🤣


In addition to Eletech Scents, we now present Eletech Snaps! Snap on protectors for your Eletech cables, that also make them appear 75% cheaper!


----------



## Eric Chong

justanut said:


> Can you disguise my OTL to look cheap 🤣


Let me find a cheap looking see through plastic baggie 🤭



KuroKitsu said:


> In addition to Eletech Scents, we now present Eletech Snaps! Snap on protectors for your Eletech cables, that also make them appear 75% cheaper!


Eh seriously considering how im gonna implement the scents. Would make for an interesting experience


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Let me find a cheap looking see through plastic baggie 🤭


Or ship the packaging and extra goodies separately. Simple brown cardboard box like for the Trailii… 🙊


----------



## KuroKitsu

Ordering Eltech from Bloom would be a helluva experience, the chocolate bar and scents


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> Ordering Eltech from Bloom would be a helluva experience, the chocolate bar and scents


Oof , they provide chocolate bars to go with every order? Very nice of them, definitely elevates the buying experience. Bloom is one of our nicest dealers, easy to talk and and nice peeps in general


----------



## Craftsman1511

funasianguy4u said:


> Amazing validating to hear - how we ended up in the same way splurging on a cable - I totally agree - nothing matters if A/B and C don't come together.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more  - such a clarity on the business model and philosophy, combined with a clear vision for perfectionism and complete ownership which provides such a confidence to a buyer...


Yes, it is that consumer confidence @Eric Chong brings that kept me so hooked on to Eletech, there is no need for me to worry about after-sales or running into any potential issues



Jayden said:


> There's this good ol saying we have in Singapore: Happy wife happy life 🤣


Oh, I've heard of this too. Interesting how it is called Mr. Right but it always ends up with the wife being right. Maybe it should be Mrs. Right hah! 



Eric Chong said:


> Eh making good sense there! At this point i'd say that that Bag take precedence over Ode To Laura


Exactly the point right there, get the bag to get a chance to get the OtL



Jayden said:


> Rule of thumb: As much as possible never disclose the actual price of a purchase 🤣🤣


This is one thing which I've ALWAYS done, and it ALWAYS works and I certainly hope that it will continue to work in the future 



justanut said:


> Can you disguise my OTL to look cheap 🤣





Kiats said:


> Or ship the packaging and extra goodies separately. Simple brown cardboard box like for the Trailii… 🙊


@Eric Chong maybe you can consider your future product package to be: Buy a scent and all the other goodies in an exquisite packaging, then get the actual product for 'free' in a brown cardboard box. This method could even get our spouses interested!


----------



## Jayden

justanut said:


> Ya... until she nonchalantly pushes my walkman to the edge of the desk... ONLY $1700 what's the big deal? 😵


Oh my, it is at that point in time you realised you can only stomach that statement of hers to allow for more future purchases   



KuroKitsu said:


> In addition to Eletech Scents, we now present Eletech Snaps! Snap on protectors for your Eletech cables, that also make them appear 75% cheaper!


Or maybe Eletech Sleeves, where the cables come sleeved, disguised as cheap insulation and then you peel it off to reveal the actual sleeve insulation of the cable



Craftsman1511 said:


> @Eric Chong maybe you can consider your future product package to be: Buy a scent and all the other goodies in an exquisite packaging, then get the actual product for 'free' in a brown cardboard box. This method could even get our spouses interested!


Interesting idea! Or Eric can even consider incorporating scents for the Femme and then the cables would be for the Homme, or vice versa, best of both worlds!

Btw, @Craftsman1511 how does the OtL sound after burning for some time?


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> Btw, @Craftsman1511 how does the OtL sound after burning for some time?


Havent really got time to sit down and immerse myself in the OtL yet, may squeeze in some time tonight or tomorrow night to listen. Keep you guys posted when I can!

Meanwhile, I can't help but to wonder how different will the Socrates8 sound as compared to the OG when it releases


----------



## Natesdailies

Some shots of the OTL & Traillii:


----------



## Kiats

Natesdailies said:


> Some shots of the OTL & Traillii:


Gorgeous shots!


----------



## Eric Chong

Natesdailies said:


> Some shots of the OTL & Traillii:


The natural sunlight is coming nicely on the shots! Love em! 

How goes the pairing synergy?


----------



## Natesdailies (Sep 7, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> The natural sunlight is coming nicely on the shots! Love em!
> 
> How goes the pairing synergy?


Thanks. I am still soaking in the experience. Quite smitten by the amount of detail this cable has (pun intended). For example, the termination side not only looks good, it is practical ergonomically. It grips well for regular use.





Sonically after about 5 days with the Traillii and N8ii I have noticed:





- A "veil" being lifted. The resolution was already fantastic on the Traillii. Compared to stock, this slightly dries out the sound while maintaining its rich analog characteristic. In photography terms, the resolution is upscaled while the contrast is boosted up (higher than the resolution respectively). This reveils more of what was already there.

- The mid range is pushed up. I feel closer to the vocalist. This is something I'll have to A/B test further.

- Added treble energy. To stress test this, I used EDM & Metal. On the stock cable, I can do longer sessions with Tube Mode and P+ Volume matched On the Laura, I have to turn it down to Solid State and P to maintain the same speed of fatigue. This is genre dependent.

- Increased dynamics and blacker backround. These go hand in hand to create punchier, more circular kickdrums. You feel more of the impact.

- It has about the same soundstage width but more space between instruments. I noticed this while listening to Tchaikovsky. Individual instruments layer well.

TLDR: This cable adds an extra level of dimension to the Traillii with its resolution, dynamics and highs. For a relaxed, smoother, longer listening, I would choose stock. For a slightly more ethereal, analytical listen I would pick up OTL.

Some of these points might evolve the longer I burn it in. YMMV.


----------



## Jayden

Craftsman1511 said:


> Havent really got time to sit down and immerse myself in the OtL yet, may squeeze in some time tonight or tomorrow night to listen. Keep you guys posted when I can!
> 
> Meanwhile, I can't help but to wonder how different will the Socrates8 sound as compared to the OG when it releases


I think the Socrates8 and the OtL would deliver different sound signature, albeit the fact that they will both be copper cables



Natesdailies said:


> Some shots of the OTL & Traillii:


Great photos you've taken, love the natural light coming through!


----------



## jlemaster1957

Craftsman1511 said:


> Meanwhile, I can't help but to wonder how different will the Socrates8 sound as compared to the OG when it releases


That’s tbe 65 million dollar question, isn’t it? (That is such a strange expression, very commonly used here in the US, I do t know if anyone ever actually made $65M after answering it right, I hope Eric does!)


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> I think the Socrates8 and the OtL would deliver different sound signature, albeit the fact that they will both be copper cables


Heheh , sorry guys. I'm caught in abit of a family emergency and will be away from the office for awhile, I'll be back to work on the Socrates 8 next week. Will be able to answer this soon


----------



## Craftsman1511

Natesdailies said:


> Some shots of the OTL & Traillii:


Beautiful snaps of the OtL!    



jlemaster1957 said:


> That’s tbe 65 million dollar question, isn’t it? (That is such a strange expression, very commonly used here in the US, I do t know if anyone ever actually made $65M after answering it right, I hope Eric does!)


Indeed. I hope one of us here would win $65M from Eric if we answer it right!


----------



## FlyHigh247

Just got the notification from DHL that the Ode To Laura is on the way, super excited to receive and unbox the beauty


----------



## Natesdailies

Cross post from a different thread. My Eletech Aeneid arrived today! (purchased from classifieds)









Just sitting here staring at it.


----------



## Jayden

Natesdailies said:


> Cross post from a different thread. My Eletech Aeneid arrived today! (purchased from classifieds)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For XE6, do you prefer the OTL or Aeneid?


----------



## Natesdailies

Jayden said:


> For XE6, do you prefer the OTL or Aeneid?


Still too early to say yet. It will vary from music genre to music genre. Cross post between threads. Here are my first impressions with the N8ii + XE6 + Aeneid:



Test songs: Cavatina (Deer hunter theme), Mozart - Lacrimosa, Havana - Kenny G,  Dreams - Alex M.O.R.P.H, The Man from Nowhere - Mad Soul Child (Female vocals)

_Did someone turn on the lights?_
Mad Soul Child in her OST "Dear" sounds more transparent... even more haunting, vulnerable and irresistable

- Aeneid has a leaner, airer, brighter presentation up to 10-15%. One of the reasons I listen to Jazz on the Traillii over the XE6 its sweet timbre. The Aeneid scales down some of that often contested dark tuning. Kenny Gs "Havana" on the soprano saxophone sounds more "right" (To my ears). The pitch is higher, the texture is grittier yet still more smooth than digital.

-I hear better treble extention. The edges are sharpened creating a circular punchier delivery. Higher pitch string notes pop out more amongst the sea of the continuous bombastic XE6 low end.

- The bass is tighter, faster  than the OTL. The thickness is leaned out. If OTL was a 8 in thickness, Aeneid is a 7. It skims even more of the bass quantity than the OTL does.

- Black background compared to stock. Its a duel in my head for note separation between the Aeneid and OTL. As far as thickness goes, OTL is the clear winner.

-Better treble extention. The edges are sharpened creating a circular punchier delivery.

@Eric Chong While this is happening, I cant help but hold these in my hand and feel swept away by how gorgeous it  feels and looks ❤️.  

-✌️Nate


----------



## Eric Chong

Natesdailies said:


> Still too early to say yet. It will vary from music genre to music genre. Cross post between threads. Here are my first impressions with the N8ii + XE6 + Aeneid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you liked both the Aeneid and the Ode To Laura, both were huge projects that took the literal life out of us


----------



## NovaFlyer

My CIEM and cable of choice for today - the LX with the Socrates


----------



## Eric Chong

NovaFlyer said:


> My CIEM and cable of choice for today - the LX with the Socrates



Heheh nice, will you be at SoCal?


----------



## jlemaster1957

NovaFlyer said:


> My CIEM and cable of choice for today - the LX with the Socrates


+1- though I only have LX uni. No CanJam for me this year- have to save $$$ for what’s yet to come!


----------



## NovaFlyer

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh nice, will you be at SoCal?


You bet.  Looking forward to catching up...and meeting Laura


----------



## Eric Chong

jlemaster1957 said:


> +1- though I only have LX uni. No CanJam for me this year- have to save $$$ for what’s yet to come!


Hope to finally meet you at one of the Canjams soon  I owe you a proper drink and hangout 



NovaFlyer said:


> You bet.  Looking forward to catching up...and meeting Laura



Noice, looking forward to catching up


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Hope to finally meet you at one of the Canjams soon  I owe you a proper drink and hangout
> 
> 
> 
> Noice, looking forward to catching up


Looks like it will be a great catch up! Lucky you! 🤗


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Looks like it will be a great catch up! Lucky you! 🤗


Ill timed trip though, wished i could be home


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Ill timed trip though, wished i could be home


I am sure! But there will be other times!


----------



## Jayden

@Eric Chong Have a safe trip to SoCal , I'm sure it'll be a good show! Wished I could be there though!

Would be interesting to listen to the mystery prototype you'll have at SoCal 😃 what would it be I wonder~


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> @Eric Chong Have a safe trip to SoCal , I'm sure it'll be a good show! Wished I could be there though!
> 
> Would be interesting to listen to the mystery prototype you'll have at SoCal 😃 what would it be I wonder~


Heheh thanks!

It’ll be 2 secret ones but something y’all are waiting for. For those who were here for the show, just mention “Hemlock”.

Also i brought in tow a prototype IEM from JomoAudio if anyone’s interested


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh thanks!
> 
> It’ll be 2 secret ones but something y’all are waiting for. For those who were here for the show, just mention “Hemlock”.
> 
> Also i brought in tow a prototype IEM from JomoAudio if anyone’s interested


Yeee you have mystery prototype… aiya wish I had known so that I could try it in your office haha… 
Most importantly, have a safe and great trip! You will be back with your family soon 😍


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Yeee you have mystery prototype… aiya wish I had known so that I could try it in your office haha…
> Most importantly, have a safe and great trip! You will be back with your family soon 😍


Let me know when you are going down @metaljem77 la. Will bring down the DAPs for you to try. 🤗


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Yeee you have mystery prototype… aiya wish I had known so that I could try it in your office haha…
> Most importantly, have a safe and great trip! You will be back with your family soon 😍



Heheh, you left too early! I missed you by an hour or so. The prototypes were with me 

Let’s catch up over coffee when im back with @Kiats


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh, you left too early! I missed you by an hour or so. The prototypes were with me
> 
> Let’s catch up over coffee when im back with @Kiats


And if you are brave enough @metaljem77 @Eric Chong , I could try to do a batch of banana walnut loaf…


----------



## metaljem77

I’d love to but to be honest, I don’t take sweet stuff and very little carbs due to my condition. But I’m a sucker for latte (no sugar) so just the great company is more than enough 🥰 let’s keep in touch via WA when Eric’s back


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> I’d love to but to be honest, I don’t take sweet stuff and very little carbs due to my condition. But I’m a sucker for latte (no sugar) so just the great company is more than enough 🥰 let’s keep in touch via WA when Eric’s back


No worries. @Eric Chong won’t have to worry about his team losing digital dexterity from too much sweets then. 😆 Just sweet music from the LP DAPs then. 🙏


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Just back from Can-Jam So CA!
Eric as always is a gracious host at shows like Can-Jam from the days he was with another OEM.

Was able to talk with Eric, try out and ultimately purchase an Inferno for my "have headphones on while working" Meze Liric's (Can't believe I'm the first person to let Eric try the Liric's) and he allowed me to test out his 2 prototype cables he brought to Can-Jam.  
I DO NOT want to steal any of his thunder/let any secrets out, so won't go into details on make up/materials, wire counts, etc, but the direction and timbre/depth/sound out of both these cables was more than I could have imagined.
Will be worth the wait as Eric said I heard only 1 iteration of the cables, but I like the direction!
If your at Can-Jam So CA it is worth your time to stop by say HI and have a listen to his project "Hemlock"


----------



## KuroKitsu

Y'all at CJSoCal, tell Eric to drop the Soc8 already 😉

Checking all the time for that announcement.


----------



## Eric Chong

NJoyzAudio said:


> Just back from Can-Jam So CA!
> Eric as always is a gracious host at shows like Can-Jam from the days he was with another OEM.
> 
> Was able to talk with Eric, try out and ultimately purchase an Inferno for my "have headphones on while working" Meze Liric's (Can't believe I'm the first person to let Eric try the Liric's) and he allowed me to test out his 2 prototype cables he brought to Can-Jam.
> ...


We’re super glad we’re able to see you and that we got the time to hangout with you and the rest of the watercooler guys! 

Thanks for being so welcoming! 🙏🏻


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Eric Chong said:


> We’re super glad we’re able to see you and that we got the time to hangout with you and the rest of the watercooler guys!
> 
> Thanks for being so welcoming! 🙏🏻


Eric

Thank you, and the pleasure was all mine!
I know you mentioned before the show in threads on this forum you had a full plate this trip
Next year, it would be my honor to take you out for dinner and discussion!

Thanks again for letting me bend your ear.  You are a true gentlemen!

Safe flight home!


----------



## theveterans (Sep 19, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> We’re super glad we’re able to see you and that we got the time to hangout with you and the rest of the watercooler guys!
> 
> Thanks for being so welcoming! 🙏🏻



Thanks for dropping by here in SoCal!

I did drop impressions on the Official CanJam impressions thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/can...ead-september-17-18-2022.964899/post-17149497

Socrates x Plato was amazing, and Ode to Laura was simply stunning!


----------



## drftr

_[cross-posting from the Watercooler and PW Audio cables thread, and looking for a "chocolaty" upgrade cable for my U18t with a full/warm/slow-ish low end, warm/rich/lush mids, and a neutral to warm top end]_

Looking for my missing link last week I demoed 4 cables (Effect Audio Ares S + Eros S, and Eletech Fortitude + Socrates) and today I added 3 more (Brise Audio STR7-Ref + Asuha-Ref.2 + STR7-Rh2+) but I'm not there yet as most are still too lean to my liking. The Fortitude stood out in a positive way for being the most linear of the bunch (but having disappointing technicalities), the Socrates for its low end, top end, and general technicalities (but having too lean mids), and the Asuha-Ref.2 for its low end, mids, and general technicalities (but being too bright, and contrary to the 2 STR7 cables a terrible cable to handle).

I think for great sub $1,200-ish copper cables that would more or less mean only PlusSound (impossible to find here), HanSound, and PW Audio are on the table, am I right?

My question: Has anyone compared the Socrates with PW Audio 1960s 2-wire or the August Fun (which should only differ slightly in the bass) so I know more or less what to expect when translating to the U18t?

drftr


----------



## Kiats

I know @Eric Chong will wince at how twisted my PlatoXSocrates8 is… heheh! But I thought I would try the cable with FitEar 335DWSR today. Excellent synergy. There is nice pith to the sound and lotsa timbre in the midst while maintain treble extension.


----------



## Shecky504

Back from another epic SoCal CanJam! One of the highlights for me was the Socrates 8 cable. It paired extremely well with my VE Phonix and did some magic to the vocals while maintaining a natural sounding and extended treble with deep lows. To my ears it even topped the PW Audio First Times pairing with the Phonix, sounding more present and engaging. Very much looking forward to this release and shout out to @Eric Chong for constantly grinding and striving for only the best in sound, design, packaging, customer service and making the long trek to the US for CanJam!


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

I just wanted to give a shout-out to Eric here - we shared a few meals and drinks over CanJam.

For those of you who haven't met him, he's just as wonderful in person as he is online. Not just an Internet personality, but a very nice and easygoing guy all around.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Shecky504 said:


> Back from another epic SoCal CanJam! One of the highlights for me was the Socrates 8 cable. It paired extremely well with my VE Phonix and did some magic to the vocals while maintaining a natural sounding and extended treble with deep lows. To my ears it even topped the PW Audio First Times pairing with the Phonix, sounding more present and engaging. Very much looking forward to this release and shout out to @Eric Chong for constantly grinding and striving for only the best in sound, design, packaging, customer service and making the long trek to the US for CanJam!


I tried the Socrates 8 with my EE LX and loved it.  I wonder how it would be with the new EE Odyssey


----------



## Shecky504

NovaFlyer said:


> I tried the Socrates 8 with my EE LX and loved it.  I wonder how it would be with the new EE Odyssey


I thought the same thing about the Odyssey but wasn’t able to try that pairing..….yet. In due time though we’ll find out!


----------



## Sifo

Jealous of those who got to try the current iteration of the Socrates 8. I have the old proto with me right now and can't even imagine this being better than it already is.


----------



## Eric Chong

Sorry guys, have been MIA for a little. Im still in the midst of digging myself out of the CanJam SoCal and the horrible jetlag  i’ll be back come Monday and will clear the backlog of emails and pms.

Gotta say, LOVE the Canjam SoCal Head-Fier attendees. So incredibly warm and welcoming. We should all get together for dinner and drinks the next time around.

THANK YOU all for coming down and spending the afternoon (or 2) hanging out with us! Always love the chats we’ve had! Meeting you awesome people is why our team travel across the globe! 🙏🏻



NJoyzAudio said:


> Eric
> 
> Thank you, and the pleasure was all mine!
> I know you mentioned before the show in threads on this forum you had a full plate this trip
> ...


You’re too kind, yes we’d love that. Let’s cook something up the next time we’re there  i’ll bring some Singaporean gifts 



theveterans said:


> Thanks for dropping by here in SoCal!
> 
> I did drop impressions on the Official CanJam impressions thread: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/can...ead-september-17-18-2022.964899/post-17149497
> 
> Socrates x Plato was amazing, and Ode to Laura was simply stunning!


So good to see you again after all these years! 



Kiats said:


> I know @Eric Chong will wince at how twisted my PlatoXSocrates8 is… heheh! But I thought I would try the cable with FitEar 335DWSR today. Excellent synergy. There is nice pith to the sound and lotsa timbre in the midst while maintain treble extension.


I…..have… to.. reset that braid for you xD



Shecky504 said:


> Back from another epic SoCal CanJam! One of the highlights for me was the Socrates 8 cable. It paired extremely well with my VE Phonix and did some magic to the vocals while maintaining a natural sounding and extended treble with deep lows. To my ears it even topped the PW Audio First Times pairing with the Phonix, sounding more present and engaging. Very much looking forward to this release and shout out to @Eric Chong for constantly grinding and striving for only the best in sound, design, packaging, customer service and making the long trek to the US for CanJam!


Loved the chats we’ve had during Canjams, should definitely catch up after shows! We never had enough time to properly chat due to the crowd 



Sebastien Chiu said:


> I just wanted to give a shout-out to Eric here - we shared a few meals and drinks over CanJam.
> 
> For those of you who haven't met him, he's just as wonderful in person as he is online. Not just an Internet personality, but a very nice and easygoing guy all around.


Likewise! Heheh, Seb’s probably one of the few people i feel comfortable enough to meet after having already 8 drinks in 😂. Come to SG Seb, i’ll be happy to host ya


----------



## Jayden

@Eric Chong I was just reading through the thread and saw great demo feedbacks on the Socrates 8 from those who attended, maybe it's time to release it?


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> @Eric Chong I was just reading through the thread and saw great demo feedbacks on the Socrates 8 from those who attended, maybe it's time to release it?



As soon as we come up with a solid design for the splitter


----------



## drftr

Eric Chong said:


> As soon as we come up with a solid design for the splitter


Perhaps you can somehow use the fact that Socrates is 8 characters. Don't ask me how! That's for the creative ones among us 

drftr


----------



## Eric Chong

drftr said:


> Perhaps you can somehow use the fact that Socrates is 8 characters. Don't ask me how! That's for the creative ones among us
> 
> drftr


Oof! I did not even realise that!

We're cooking up some really nice designs for the Socrates 8 splitter, haven't got around to perfecting and shortlisting it yet. We wanted something that still retains the identity of a Socrates but yet dial it up a notch.


----------



## Kiats

I suppose the splitter could be an octagon or octahedron.


----------



## FlyHigh247

Had to contain my excitement to unbox the OtL due to work commitments, finally have got some time yesterday to savour the entire experience of the product and packaging. I would like to just point out some details of the packaging that I really loved, as it would be too much to talk about if I were to talk about the entire packaging in details. 

1. The intricacy on the packaging is just out of this world imo, the amount of thinking and some serious work has really been put in to achieve such levels of details. The colour theme and visuals of the entire packaging were well-complemented, breathing life to the narrative of the Ode To Laura. Kudos to Eletech and team for going the extra mile to add value to their products!

2. I saw that there was this little coin that's included in the packaging, which I thought was a very nice touch as a small token of surprise (we never know what we will get!) 

3. Moving on, I love the distressed leather case and cable tie included, albeit the greyish colour tone, somehow it did not deviate very far from the entire colour scheme. I feel that it adds on to the vintage/ renaissance style just right.

4. Last but not least, the cable!! I have never seen such details made possible on the splitter as well as the plug termination. The layered design on the splitter had a very three-dimensional look, and the alternating petals/ leaves went hand-in-hand with each other. Did some research on the brand's design, and realised that only the OtL had a totally different design on the plug termination end. Very nice approach on this, I would say it is a direction well worthed pursuing for future products.

In all, the unboxing experience I had with the Ode To Laura was simply incredible. The cable itself, the narrative, colours were spot on, together with the bundled accessories were just icing to the cake. Good job to Eletech and I am certainly looking forward to more awesome products in the future. Keep it up!   

Shall let some photos do the talking, pardon the poor photography!


----------



## warrenpchi

KuroKitsu said:


> Y'all at CJSoCal, tell Eric to drop the Soc8 already 😉



Hemlock. 



Eric Chong said:


> Gotta say, LOVE the Canjam SoCal Head-Fier attendees. So incredibly warm and welcoming.



I told you! 😃

Also, this made me think of you...







Sebastien Chiu said:


> I just wanted to give a shout-out to Eric here - we shared a few meals and drinks over CanJam.



Got one for you too Seb! 😃


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Sep 26, 2022)

Hi folks- a practical question for existing Eletech cables. I recently started to store my IEMs /cables in an air tight case with dessication pods, as I was starting to note some moisture issues in the IEMs. Dessication fixed the IEM problems, but I'm noting that the cables are getting a bit stiffer in that dry environment. Any suggestions from the group to keep the cables supple i.e. safe moisturing lotions that won't damage the cable coatings. I own Socrates OG and Project 8 Fortitude, so far.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Eric Chong said:


> As soon as we come up with a solid design for the splitter


Waiting patiently and looking forward to the release.  Hope you had good travels back home after SoCal!!


----------



## KuroKitsu

warrenpchi said:


> Hemlock.


If I say it backwards three times will a compeleted Soc8 appear in front of me with the funds transferred from my account to Eletech?🤔



jlemaster1957 said:


> Hi folks- a practical question for existing Eletech cables. I recently started to store my IEMs /cables in an air tight case with dessication pods, as I was starting to note some moisture issues in the IEMs. Dessication fixed the IEM problems, but I'm noting that the cables are getting a bit stiffer in that dry environment. Any suggestions from the group to keep the cables supple i.e. safe moisturing lotions that won't damage the cable coatings. I own Socrates OG and Project 8 Fortitude, so far.


@Eric Chong has mentioned leather conditioner, I havent tried yet, but I may be that done with a certain cable to try it out.


----------



## Eric Chong

FlyHigh247 said:


> Had to contain my excitement to unbox the OtL due to work commitments, finally have got some time yesterday to savour the entire experience of the product and packaging. I would like to just point out some details of the packaging that I really loved, as it would be too much to talk about if I were to talk about the entire packaging in details.
> 
> 1. The intricacy on the packaging is just out of this world imo, the amount of thinking and some serious work has really been put in to achieve such levels of details. The colour theme and visuals of the entire packaging were well-complemented, breathing life to the narrative of the Ode To Laura. Kudos to Eletech and team for going the extra mile to add value to their products!
> 
> ...


Glad that it has arrived safely~!! Looking towards your impressions on the Ode To Laura  

Meanwhile, the next batch of Laura should be weeks away! Will update you guys when we get around the corner.



warrenpchi said:


> Hemlock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oof, i had to hold my pee in from 11 - 6pm  Never again will i do a one-man-show lol


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Oof, i had to hold my pee in from 11 - 6pm  Never again will i do a one-man-show lol


Kidney stones… 🙈 Ya… OMO is never fun…


----------



## klyzon

Eric Chong said:


> Glad that it has arrived safely~!! Looking towards your impressions on the Ode To Laura
> 
> Meanwhile, the next batch of Laura should be weeks away! Will update you guys when we get around the corner.
> 
> ...


Should’ve ask the watercooler gang to look after your booth while you go release ma haha


----------



## Jayden

FlyHigh247 said:


> Had to contain my excitement to unbox the OtL due to work commitments, finally have got some time yesterday to savour the entire experience of the product and packaging. I would like to just point out some details of the packaging that I really loved, as it would be too much to talk about if I were to talk about the entire packaging in details.
> 
> 1. The intricacy on the packaging is just out of this world imo, the amount of thinking and some serious work has really been put in to achieve such levels of details. The colour theme and visuals of the entire packaging were well-complemented, breathing life to the narrative of the Ode To Laura. Kudos to Eletech and team for going the extra mile to add value to their products!
> 
> ...


Photos are looking great, you're too humble! Meanwhile I am still patiently waiting for mine to arrive but I am already excited for the drop of Socrates 8.

I have spoken to some who attended CanJam SoCal and they shared with me that the Socrates 8 was just one of the few prototypes brought to the show. They mentioned something like 'Hemlock'(?) Will there be more information or teases on it @Eric Chong ?


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> Photos are looking great, you're too humble! Meanwhile I am still patiently waiting for mine to arrive but I am already excited for the drop of Socrates 8.
> 
> I have spoken to some who attended CanJam SoCal and they shared with me that the Socrates 8 was just one of the few prototypes brought to the show. They mentioned something like 'Hemlock'(?) Will there be more information or teases on it @Eric Chong ?


Speaking of teasers…https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...Y7eFrU6kzr8jGNfcGJdj2vQDZl&id=107829070612321


----------



## Somek

It's been a pleasure meeting @Eric Chong at CanJam London this year. I'm happy to say that Prudence just came via mail for the review at Ear-Fidelity.com

I'm already in love. Top build quality, super soft and playable. It makes Shuoer S12 play insanely good. Other (more price-appropriate) IEMs are on the way.


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Speaking of teasers…https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...Y7eFrU6kzr8jGNfcGJdj2vQDZl&id=107829070612321


Heheh this will be exciting 



Somek said:


> It's been a pleasure meeting @Eric Chong at CanJam London this year. I'm happy to say that Prudence just came via mail for the review at Ear-Fidelity.com
> 
> I'm already in love. Top build quality, super soft and playable. It makes Shuoer S12 play insanely good. Other (more price-appropriate) IEMs are on the way.


Glad it has arrived safely! Looking forward to your impressions


----------



## Jayden

Kiats said:


> Speaking of teasers…https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...Y7eFrU6kzr8jGNfcGJdj2vQDZl&id=107829070612321


October is in a few days! Somehow how I am drawing connections with #BUCKLEUP and 'Hemlock'... Not sure if I am drawing the right connections though.


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> October is in a few days! Somehow how I am drawing connections with #BUCKLEUP and 'Hemlock'... Not sure if I am drawing the right connections though.



Heheh "Hemlock" is another thing altogether, it's something we're still playing around with - in it's early days.

Meanwhile, knowing you, October....will get you really excited


----------



## Craftsman1511

Kiats said:


> Speaking of teasers…https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...Y7eFrU6kzr8jGNfcGJdj2vQDZl&id=107829070612321


Count me in! My wallet is ready  Btw, 'Hemlock' sounds interesting too, can't wait for more info!


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Kiats said:


> Speaking of teasers…https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...Y7eFrU6kzr8jGNfcGJdj2vQDZl&id=107829070612321


An *Ode to Silver*?


----------



## qua2k

Kiats said:


> Speaking of teasers…https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...Y7eFrU6kzr8jGNfcGJdj2vQDZl&id=107829070612321


Kevlar, hmm. Fireproof? Anti-Diablo?


----------



## drftr

qua2k said:


> Kevlar, hmm. Fireproof? Anti-Diablo?


Wireless? Oh, wait...

drftr


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

Yo guys! I just announced an Ode to Laura tour and I'm cross-posting it here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bloom-audio-eletech-ode-to-laura-tour.965145

Would love for some of y'all with experience reviewing other Eletech cables to participate!


----------



## Eric Chong

Thanks for feeding our team @metaljem77 !!


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks for feeding our team @metaljem77 !!


Nice!!!


----------



## drftr

Kiats said:


> Nice!!!


Yeah, if THIS is what you get as a reward then I suggest we start our very own cable company ASAP!

drftr


----------



## NovaFlyer

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks for feeding our team @metaljem77 !!


Looks delicious - Cables and Desserts.


----------



## Bret Halford

These cables look very nice indeed, what is the plug diameter on Prudence? It looks like it might be a bit big to fit around DAP case hole for 4.4...


----------



## Kiats

Having a nice listen on a Sunday afternoon on the FitEar DC Ti, paired with Laura, off the Sony 1ZM2. Testing out the new Roon ARC app.


----------



## Kiats

Bret Halford said:


> These cables look very nice indeed, what is the plug diameter on Prudence? It looks like it might be a bit big to fit around DAP case hole for 4.4...


It should not be an issue. I have yet to have any issues with the Eletech 4.4mm plugs with any DAP case.


----------



## klyzon

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks for feeding our team @metaljem77 !!


i want cake too!


----------



## Eric Chong

Bret Halford said:


> These cables look very nice indeed, what is the plug diameter on Prudence? It looks like it might be a bit big to fit around DAP case hole for 4.4...


The barrel diameter is 10.4mm , it should be fine, we haven't got any alerts yet on the fitting on DAPs 



klyzon said:


> i want cake too!


We should be moving sometime around Canjam Singapore next year. Will organise a get together with cakes and drinks!


----------



## drftr

Eric Chong said:


> We should be moving sometime around Canjam Singapore next year. Will organise a get together with cakes and drinks!


_... and will let @metaljem77 do the cooking._

Count me in!

drftr


----------



## Eric Chong

drftr said:


> _... and will let @metaljem77 do the cooking._
> 
> Count me in!
> 
> drftr


The secret mega chef is actually @Kiats


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> The secret mega chef is actually @Kiats


Absolutely… I just like to eat and vicariously experience people’s enjoyment of desserts (I try to minimise sugar consumption due to my condition) 👻


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> The secret mega chef is actually @Kiats


😆🤣🤭

No la… Simple stuff only.


----------



## klyzon

sounds like we need a bbq or something haha


----------



## Eric Chong

klyzon said:


> sounds like we need a bbq or something haha


And people wonder why Eletechs comes with a smoked bbq smell


----------



## drftr

Eric Chong said:


> And people wonder why Eletechs comes with a smoked bbq smell


It's never too late to start with pork belly heatshrinks that are traditionally shrunk on a BBQ! _(says the vegetarian among us - please get me a banana for the BBQ)_

Next up: Socrates x Miss Piggy.

drftr


----------



## Jayden

Kiats said:


> Speaking of teasers…https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...Y7eFrU6kzr8jGNfcGJdj2vQDZl&id=107829070612321



Still lurking and waiting for this drop, we are in October are we?


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> Still lurking and waiting for this drop, we are in October are we?



Still in prep~! It'll be worth the wait


----------



## nekromantik

Hi 
Got justice cable that was bundled with campfire Dorado 2020. I started to see problems with sound cutting out on one side and having to keep moving cable to fix.
Do you do repairs?


----------



## Eric Chong

nekromantik said:


> Hi
> Got justice cable that was bundled with campfire Dorado 2020. I started to see problems with sound cutting out on one side and having to keep moving cable to fix.
> Do you do repairs?



Heyy, did you purchase from Hongkong? It should be under warranty for such issues. You can either send it to HK service centre or pop me an email.

We’ll take care of you


----------



## Craftsman1511

I've been on my desktop rig for quite some time now and boy I'm loving my Inferno! Also, since the Inferno is currently the one and only headphone cable in Eletech's collection, will there be more releases of headphone cables in the near future?? (Asking for a friend )


----------



## qua2k

So I just could not wait for the next drop. I have been coveting an Iliad for some time and this week went a little Iliad crazy. Cable first then IC, both arrived this week


----------



## Xinlisupreme

Kiats said:


> Heheh! Indeed! It is now even scarier with the LP WP2 OTG cable. Usually these make only incremental differences. The WP2 makes a discernible difference and seems like a veil has been lifted.


@Kiats did you try DDhifi MFi09s?


----------



## Kiats

Xinlisupreme said:


> @Kiats did you try DDhifi MFi09s?


I am afraid I have not had an opportunity to try this IC.


----------



## Eric Chong

qua2k said:


> So I just could not wait for the next drop. I have been coveting an Iliad for some time and this week went a little Iliad crazy. Cable first then IC, both arrived this week



Loving the set-up~!! Which IEM are those?


----------



## qua2k

Eric Chong said:


> Loving the set-up~!! Which IEM are those?


Thanks Eric! IEM is TRI Starlight


----------



## nekromantik

Eric Chong said:


> Heyy, did you purchase from Hongkong? It should be under warranty for such issues. You can either send it to HK service centre or pop me an email.
> 
> We’ll take care of you


Hi
Yeah I emailed also and got reply. 
My 1 year warranty expired in July so would cost me over $100 to ship to Hong Kong and repair cost and shipment back.
Now not sure if its worth spending that much on a repair


----------



## Eric Chong

nekromantik said:


> Hi
> Yeah I emailed also and got reply.
> My 1 year warranty expired in July so would cost me over $100 to ship to Hong Kong and repair cost and shipment back.
> Now not sure if its worth spending that much on a repair



Ugh sorry to hear that! The bulk of the costs stems from the shipping costs. Alternatively we could ship via regular mail but the risk of it getting lost is there as well. 

Let us know if we can do anything to help


----------



## warrenpchi

🤣


----------



## Eric Chong

warrenpchi said:


> 🤣



Hehehh finally got enough materials to push for a 3rd batching!


----------



## Craftsman1511

Pondering over another one for AK/EE Odyssey, I wonder how would the pairing be like...


----------



## twister6

Craftsman1511 said:


> Pondering over another one for AK/EE Odyssey, I wonder how would the pairing be like...



Pair up of Laura with Odin was great, so I expect the same with Odyssey.


----------



## Kiats

Had a quick demo session of the AK SP3000 at JabenSG last week. I've discovered that the Laura has great synergy with the FitEar Titan.


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> Had a quick demo session of the AK SP3000 at JabenSG last week. I've discovered that the Laura has great synergy with the FitEar Titan.


Are you intending to get SP3k? 😁


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Are you intending to get SP3k? 😁


Haha! Tough Q! No thoughts of that at this stage. I had left one of my two Stax SR 007 Mk1 for Jeremy at AV One to try over a few days. So, I thot I’d give the SP3K a quick spin when I dropped by to pick it up.

Let’s see after I get my SP2K back from Korea. Minor issue. What I was disappointed about that whilst the UI is much better and quicker with SP3K, the power remains the same… Hence, I had the Titan to test out its driving power. I even had the DC Ti in the car but decided it might be asking too much.

It will be more compelling for me when the copper version is actually released.  Eric knows I am more partial to the copper iterations.


----------



## drftr

How about a baby Ode To Laura? Didn't she have a daughter?

Unless the Socrates8 would qualify for that, but since Socrates OG and Laura are like miles away from each other...

drftr


----------



## Eric Chong

drftr said:


> How about a baby Ode To Laura? Didn't she have a daughter?
> 
> Unless the Socrates8 would qualify for that, but since Socrates OG and Laura are like miles away from each other...
> 
> drftr



Good Idea! Perhaps next year we would see if we could formulate around a Ode To Laura jr 

Meanwhile, We should be planning for something exciting next week. Stay tuned!


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Good Idea! Perhaps next year we would see if we could formulate around a Ode To Laura jr
> 
> Meanwhile, We should be planning for something exciting next week. Stay tuned!


I see the queue forming already 😆


----------



## drftr

Kiats said:


> I see the queue forming already 😆


The obvious way to avoid disappointment is taking 50% off the price of OTL till then!

drftr


----------



## Kiats

I’ve been giving the DC Ti a listen with the Aeneid of late. I will say that the combination has a great synergy: brings a nice lushness to the DC Ti sound signature.


----------



## Kiats

In the meantime, look forward to what Eric has in store for us in the coming weeks. And, of course the Socrates 8, which is a gorgeously lush sounding cable.


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> In the meantime, look forward to what Eric has in store for us in the coming weeks. And, of course the Socrates 8, which is a gorgeously lush sounding cable.


I’m waiting for Soc8 until 花儿都谢了 lol! Just kidding 🤭


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> In the meantime, look forward to what Eric has in store for us in the coming weeks. And, of course the Socrates 8, which is a gorgeously lush sounding cable.


Something something will drop before the Soc8 heheheh



metaljem77 said:


> I’m waiting for Soc8 until 花儿都谢了 lol! Just kidding 🤭


Lol! Oof, it'll take a little while more. The design has been finalised but we're sitting on the production of the new splitter etc


----------



## Jayden

Eric Chong said:


> Something something will drop before the Soc8 heheheh


*Perks up ears*
*Stalking mode : on*
*Shaking from excitement*


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> I’m waiting for Soc8 until 花儿都谢了 lol! Just kidding 🤭


Heheh! Though it'll be worth it, I'm pretty sure


----------



## Craftsman1511

Kiats said:


> In the meantime, look forward to what Eric has in store for us in the coming weeks. And, of course the Socrates 8, which is a gorgeously lush sounding cable.


Saw the teaser posted on FB earlier and I am so so so ready for what's to drop, can't wait!


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> Heheh! Though it'll be worth it, I'm pretty sure


In Eric and his team, we trust 😬 if food supplantation will facilitate in the production of your breakthrough on the design of Soc8’s splitter, I’ll be happy to help in that regard hehehehe


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> In Eric and his team, we trust 😬 if food supplantation will facilitate in the production of your breakthrough on the design of Soc8’s splitter, I’ll be happy to help in that regard hehehehe


Must have delicate balance: between contentment/motivation and inability to braid the cables any more from too much feasting. 🤭


----------



## KuroKitsu

Hopefully Eric will bring the USD down a bit too. US to CAD has jumped a bit since I started lusting for it


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> Hopefully Eric will bring the USD down a bit too. US to CAD has jumped a bit since I started lusting for it


Indeed,  Forex fluctuations has been a huge headache for us. Some of our entry level product simply does not make sense anymore in certain markets =/


----------



## drftr

Eric Chong said:


> Indeed,  Forex fluctuations has been a huge headache for us. Some of our entry level product simply does not make sense anymore in certain markets =/


Well my friend, in that light, if you want the Ode To Laura to be lovingly renamed to Ode To Eric among the folks here then you know _exactly_ what to do...

drftr - professional currency fighter


----------



## Natesdailies

The Eletech "Astute" case is out. I like the straps for functionality and the beautiful shade of blue. Had to order one ❤️.


----------



## Jayden

Natesdailies said:


> The Eletech "Astute" case is out. I like the straps for functionality and the beautiful shade of blue. Had to order one ❤️.


Just placed my order! Love that the case has a dedicated strap, I will be able to bring this around without putting in a bag. Looking forward to receiving it!

@Craftsman1511 I saw that you said you were ready? Here you have it, time to get yours maybe?


----------



## Kiats

Natesdailies said:


> The Eletech "Astute" case is out. I like the straps for functionality and the beautiful shade of blue. Had to order one ❤️.


Yes. Such a gorgeous colour! Kudos to @Eric Chong and team!


----------



## Craftsman1511

Lucky you @Jayden ! I just returned from a short business trip and it's gone... @Eric Chong, please tell me you kept some buffers aside? Or is there anywhere I can steal from the stash? =(


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Lucky you @Jayden ! I just returned from a short business trip and it's gone... @Eric Chong, please tell me you kept some buffers aside? Or is there anywhere I can steal from the stash? =(



Oof! Unfortunately not, i did not have a secret stash 🤭

The dealers should have them up in stock soon though, you can ping your local dealers to check it


----------



## funasianguy4u

I am still speechless - I got the Moss Green!!!!!. Thank you so much bloom audio @Andrew DiMarcangelo 

I assume a new IEM or DAP next?  to fill the empty space ..we shall see...


----------



## JerryX

Really enjoyed my Iliad (2Pin - 2.5mm), but decided to sell it for funding on my next desktop setup (maybe with Eric's new cables).
Please check my Classifieds listing if anyone is interested. Nice cable Eric, thanks for the excellent idea.


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

Eric Chong said:


> Oof! Unfortunately not, i did not have a secret stash 🤭
> 
> The dealers should have them up in stock soon though, you can ping your local dealers to check it



Preorders are live on our store! https://bloomaudio.com/products/eletech-astute-companion-case


----------



## Eric Chong

funasianguy4u said:


> I am still speechless - I got the Moss Green!!!!!. Thank you so much bloom audio @Andrew DiMarcangelo
> 
> I assume a new IEM or DAP next?  to fill the empty space ..we shall see...



I love the insane marbling on yours! One of the nicer pieces


----------



## Natesdailies

Eric Chong said:


> I love the insane marbling on yours! One of the nicer pieces


Reminds me of Counterstrike Go knife skins. For the un-initiated, like limited edition Pokemon cards there are virtual skins that cost more with a certain type of marbling.


----------



## Eric Chong

Natesdailies said:


> Reminds me of Counterstrike Go knife skins. For the un-initiated, like limited edition Pokemon cards there are virtual skins that cost more with a certain type of marbling.


Love this! Rest assured that i'll be snatching up any leather that i come across with such accents


----------



## FlyHigh247

Was on a short vacation, I knew I had to get one when I saw that the "Astute" was released on Electech's IG. A solid proof that Eletech actually listens to feedbacks from their customers! Looking forward to the day that I receive the case and use it with the strap. A lovely touch to include the strap on this time round's companion case!


----------



## Craftsman1511

I'm looking forward to see some use photos on the Astute for those who got it!

Also, I just ordered the new Fourte Blanc, really excited to hearing the synergy it has with the Laura and Iliad.


----------



## Eric Chong

FlyHigh247 said:


> Was on a short vacation, I knew I had to get one when I saw that the "Astute" was released on Electech's IG. A solid proof that Eletech actually listens to feedbacks from their customers! Looking forward to the day that I receive the case and use it with the strap. A lovely touch to include the strap on this time round's companion case!


Its a detachable strap so you can go with / without 



Craftsman1511 said:


> Also, I just ordered the new Fourte Blanc,



Oof! Congrats! Looking forward to hearing how that goes


----------



## KuroKitsu

Y'all are in for a treat with the Astute. Been hyped up about it for 5-6 months at this point


----------



## klyzon

when will astute ship? Can't wait!


----------



## Eric Chong

klyzon said:


> when will astute ship? Can't wait!



Looking likely to ship a small batch in the coming week and the next batch week thereafter 

Look forward to it


----------



## Craftsman1511

Y'all who have heard the Socrates 8 prototype, do you guys think it'll synergise with a warm IEM, say the Mentor FS and the ilk? Or would it be too warm?


----------



## Jayden

Craftsman1511 said:


> Y'all who have heard the Socrates 8 prototype, do you guys think it'll synergise with a warm IEM, say the Mentor FS and the ilk? Or would it be too warm?


I'll be heading down Eric's next week to hang out and listen to his prototypes. I'll tell you about it after


----------



## drftr

Jayden said:


> I'll be heading down Eric's next week to hang out and listen to his prototypes. I'll tell you about it after


What IEMs will you use for your demo? I'm still interested in this cable but I have to make up my mind quickly (about to continue travelling in portable hifi wasteland) and may have to buy a different brand instead; Laura not being within reach financially and Socrates OG not being warm and lush enough in the mids plus a little bit too bright up top.

drftr


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Nov 7, 2022)

Craftsman1511 said:


> Y'all who have heard the Socrates 8 prototype, do you guys think it'll synergise with a warm IEM, say the Mentor FS and the ilk? Or would it be too warm?


I have not heard the prototype (though I hope to one day… ETA yet @Eric Chong?). Pls see my earlier post for my impressions with the Socrates OG on the Legend X, a warm IEM if ever there was one here. Earlier impressions on the P8 Socrates suggest that all this will be taken up to another level entirely. I will share my own impression whenever I get a listen.


----------



## Craftsman1511

jlemaster1957 said:


> I have not heard the prototype (though I hope to one day… ETA yet @Eric Chong?). Pls see my earlier post for my impressions with the Socrates OG on the Legend X, a warm IEM if ever there was one here. Earlier impressions on the P8 Socrates suggest that all this will be taken up to another level entirely. I will share my own impression whenever I get a listen.



Great impressions mate, I think I would agree as far as Socrates goes. With 8 wires it would be a gamble, there's a chance that it would head towards a gooey direction paired with a warm IEM. I shall eagerly wait for a prototype or demo impressions. @Jayden your advice would be greatly appreciated!

I've heard Eric re-working the P8 Soc again and again, seemed to me that it'll really be another level as you've mentioned. Love it when creators (IEMs or otherwise) takes their works seriously


----------



## drftr

Craftsman1511 said:


> Great impressions mate, I think I would agree as far as Socrates goes. With 8 wires it would be a gamble, there's a chance that it would head towards a gooey direction paired with a warm IEM. I shall eagerly wait for a prototype or demo impressions. @Jayden your advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> I've heard Eric re-working the P8 Soc again and again, seemed to me that it'll really be another level as you've mentioned. Love it when creators (IEMs or otherwise) takes their works seriously


Often, but I'm 100% sure not always, adding extra strands of the very same cable leads to a much more dynamic sound in which both frequency extremes are seemingly becoming more energetic while the mids seem to stay behind a bit. I don't think they do as they must receive the same extra percentage of energy, but because we tend to pick up extremes easier (sub bass + high treble) it may seem that an 8-wire becomes a little brighter instead of warmer. Let's see how that works out for Socrates 8 as in this very case I hope to be wrong as I'd need exactly the opposite effect for my situation, or a more linear approach like a baby Laura so that I can tune with a new DAP instead.

drftr


----------



## Jayden

drftr said:


> What IEMs will you use for your demo? I'm still interested in this cable but I have to make up my mind quickly (about to continue travelling in portable hifi wasteland) and may have to buy a different brand instead; Laura not being within reach financially and Socrates OG not being warm and lush enough in the mids plus a little bit too bright up top.
> 
> drftr



Im bringing down a UM fusang and Odin to try out Eric's goodies. The OTL doesn't come across to me as an overtly warm piece of cable though, so it might not turn out to be what you're looking for afterall.

Eric teased about some wild "do-not-know-if-it'll-make-the-cut" prototypes over the whatsapp and got me really excited to try them. Cant wait for the outing next week!


----------



## drftr

Jayden said:


> The OTL doesn't come across to me as an overtly warm piece of cable though


Correct, that's why I added the word linear. Not easy to find with copper unless it becomes totally dead and boring.

drftr


----------



## Eric Chong

jlemaster1957 said:


> ETA yet @Eric Chong?


We should be looking at Dec due to supply chain delays. Final tuning and most kinks are sorted out and set in stone 



Jayden said:


> "do-not-know-if-it'll-make-the-cut" prototypes


shushhhh


----------



## klyzon

feels like I need to start saving up and get a pair of OTL to pair with ody


----------



## drftr

klyzon said:


> feels like I need to start saving up and get a pair of OTL to pair with ody


I can recommend winning one. Really, think about the benefits... 🤗

drftr


----------



## Jayden

klyzon said:


> feels like I need to start saving up and get a pair of OTL to pair with ody



How goes the Ody? I've been in love with the Odin / OTL synergy and i'd imagine the Ody to take it a notch up


----------



## Kiats

Big shout out to @Eric Chong and team! See what the nice delivery chap brought today? Gorgeous colour! And excellent luxurious feel! Though it took me a while to get the protective stickers off… And Eric wonders why I usually don’t bother with the tape over the cable connectors. 😆


----------



## Kiats

klyzon said:


> feels like I need to start saving up and get a pair of OTL to pair with ody


It will be worth the saving up.  But then again, the Socrates 8 is coming out as well… First world problems: decisions decisions…


----------



## klyzon

Kiats said:


> It will be worth the saving up.  But then again, the Socrates 8 is coming out as well… First world problems: decisions decisions…


will need to try the socrates 8 first, seems like OTL with ody is for now the better combo


----------



## stacey

I’m expecting the Odyssey soon. I’m keeping my eyes/ears on the Soc 8, and the OTL. Looking forward to hearing impressions between the two of them.


----------



## Damz87

klyzon said:


> feels like I need to start saving up and get a pair of OTL to pair with ody


Yes, you do 🤭


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Nov 10, 2022)

Damz87 said:


> Yes, you do 🤭


It is me, or it is just ****ing awesome?! 😎✌️

Nice and absolutely stunning, beautiful! 👍


----------



## Jayden

The biggest question I've been excited to find out about is if the Socrates 8 would go a different direction from the OTL or would it be a mini OTL? 

With 8 wires I tend to be a little cautious, I've seen many 4>8 not working out well, not because they weren't good products in itself but because it differs from the 4 wires in direction or differs from our expectation of it as an 8 wire.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

OTL with 8 wires = huge cable, and compromised ergonomics, as I think... 

Maybe I am wrong, but...


----------



## Eric Chong

Jayden said:


> The biggest question I've been excited to find out about is if the Socrates 8 would go a different direction from the OTL or would it be a mini OTL?
> 
> With 8 wires I tend to be a little cautious, I've seen many 4>8 not working out well, not because they weren't good products in itself but because it differs from the 4 wires in direction or differs from our expectation of it as an 8 wire.


Agreed,

With 8 wires, there's a chance where the inherent DNA is lost. 8 wires are always a headache to work with and the team secretly hates it on Project 8 months  



DaveStarWalker said:


> OTL with 8 wires = huge cable, and compromised ergonomics, as I think...
> 
> Maybe I am wrong, but...


Doubly agreed. 

Hence highly unlikely we'll ever see a Laura 8. The ergonomics would be atrocious


----------



## drftr (Nov 10, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> Hence highly unlikely we'll ever see a Laura 8. The ergonomics would be atrocious


...and it was at exactly _that_ moment that the _Curse To Laura_ was born...

EDIT: Gallows pole on the splitter would be nice, thank you!

drftr


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Nov 10, 2022)

Eric Chong said:


> Agreed,
> 
> With 8 wires, there's a chance where the inherent DNA is lost. 8 wires are always a headache to work with and the team secretly hates it on Project 8 months


Absolutly.
8 wires don't automatically seems "better", but "different", sound wise (ergonomics = it's definitively worse !  ). 

And "different" ? = Sometimes it's _better _(technical chops, textures, note weight, soundstage expansion...), sometimes it's _worse_.

"Worse" ? = exemple, the classic EA Lionheart. 4 wires = magical (good tube sound to resume). 8 wires = no magic....
100% agree.  

So... I was a hardcore 8 wires guy, but with experience, listening sessions, etc., from now on, 50% of my iems are equiped with 8 wires cables, and the others 4 wires....

*And all is about synergies, synergies, synergies.... always think as a whole system... always.*


----------



## klyzon

Damz87 said:


> Yes, you do 🤭


why are you doing this to me!


----------



## Craftsman1511

DaveStarWalker said:


> Absolutly.
> 8 wires don't automatically seems "better", but "different", sound wise (ergonomics = it's definitively worse !  ).
> 
> And "different" ? = Sometimes it's _better _(technical chops, textures, note weight, soundstage expansion...), sometimes it's _worse_.
> ...



Word, i've been burnt by 8 wires too many times in the past. While it's easy to get lost in the additional details and lows rumble, sometimes the flavor or magic as you mentioned, is no longer there.

I've been happy with Eric's P8 so far and a lot of expectation is riding on the Soc 8! Can't wait and fingers crossed.


----------



## Kiats

Craftsman1511 said:


> Word, i've been burnt by 8 wires too many times in the past. While it's easy to get lost in the additional details and lows rumble, sometimes the flavor or magic as you mentioned, is no longer there.
> 
> I've been happy with Eric's P8 so far and a lot of expectation is riding on the Soc 8! Can't wait and fingers crossed.


Agree. Eric does do wonders with his Project 8 cables. That much we can trust him with.


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Nov 11, 2022)

All is not a matter of wire count, but talent 😎

Musical wise. Then sound wise... 

And if we can get both... 😋👌✌️😉👍


----------



## Tokpakorlo

Hey all, just published my full review of the illustrious *Ode To Laura*! You can read it here.

Enjoy! ​


----------



## stacey

Tokpakorlo said:


> Hey all, just published my full review of the illustrious *Ode To Laura*! You can read it here.
> 
> Enjoy! ​


Did you ever get a chance to compare it to your Orpheus? Or even the Centurion?


----------



## drftr

Tokpakorlo said:


> Hey all, just published my full review of the illustrious *Ode To Laura*! You can read it here.
> 
> Enjoy! ​


Wait!!! Let me put one of those little pills under my tongue first!

drftr


----------



## Kiats

Nifty little case. Just nice to take out of hand luggage for use on the flight tomorrow. Shanling M9, FitEar DC Ti/Aeneid, charging cables. Very well thought out and executed.


----------



## Kiats

Decided to go for more musicality: Sony 1AM2, FitEar Titan/OTL. 🤗


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

qua2k said:


> So I just could not wait for the next drop. I have been coveting an Iliad for some time and this week went a little Iliad crazy. Cable first then IC, both arrived this week


My congratulations! 
You know how much I love a good cable and case, so I'm happy for you and hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

funasianguy4u said:


> I am still speechless - I got the Moss Green!!!!!. Thank you so much bloom audio @Andrew DiMarcangelo
> 
> I assume a new IEM or DAP next?  to fill the empty space ..we shall see...


Wow, looks great.


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Kiats said:


> Big shout out to @Eric Chong and team! See what the nice delivery chap brought today? Gorgeous colour! And excellent luxurious feel! Though it took me a while to get the protective stickers off… And Eric wonders why I usually don’t bother with the tape over the cable connectors. 😆


Cool case. I hope I get one too once.


----------



## qua2k (Nov 12, 2022)

Amadeo Nospherathu said:


> My congratulations!
> You know how much I love a good cable and case, so I'm happy for you and hope you enjoy it.


Thank you sir! Also upgraded the IEM a few weeks later 





OTL has me curious though..


----------



## justsomesonyfan

Kiats said:


> Decided to go for more musicality: Sony 1AM2, FitEar Titan/OTL. 🤗


the 1am2 has enough power for that pair?


----------



## klyzon

qua2k said:


> Thank you sir! Also upgraded the IEM a few weeks later
> 
> 
> 
> OTL has me curious though..


interesting. Currently i'm using iliad with odyssey too


justsomesonyfan said:


> the 1am2 has enough power for that pair?


sony have no issues driving iems afaik, not noticing any lack of power for the odyssey compared to n8ii too


----------



## metaljem77

klyzon said:


> interesting. Currently i'm using iliad with odyssey too
> 
> sony have no issues driving iems afaik, not noticing any lack of power for the odyssey compared to n8ii too


What are your thoughts on the Iliad and Ody pairing?


----------



## klyzon

metaljem77 said:


> What are your thoughts on the Iliad and Ody pairing?


Can't say for now, have yet to give it enough time. Mainly swapped venom out for ergonomics, venom is a little too stiff and troublesome to coil for my tastes


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

qua2k said:


> Thank you sir! Also upgraded the IEM a few weeks later
> 
> 
> 
> OTL has me curious though..


Oh, this is nice IEMs, hope you enjoy.


----------



## dkar

Just pulled the trigger on an Ode to Laura and now the wait for the Odyssey begins...


----------



## korvin12

Mysterious parcel🤔🤔🤔


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> We should be looking at Dec due to supply chain delays. Final tuning and most kinks are sorted out and set in stone
> 
> 
> shushhhh


My wallet is ready.

Also, what prototypes Eric? Canuck bois are interested


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> My wallet is ready.
> 
> Also, what prototypes Eric? Canuck bois are interested



Too many wild ideas for 2023


----------



## Jayden

korvin12 said:


> Mysterious parcel🤔🤔🤔



Eletech secret prototypes?


----------



## korvin12

Jayden said:


> Eletech secret prototypes?


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Jayden

Visited Eric's a few days back for a chat and listened to some of his secret prototypes as well as the Socrates 8 prototype. Very kind of him to let me bring it back for a day to give it a good listen as I was late for an appointment by the time i could listen to Socrates 8.

Super excited as I can finally compare the Socrates 8 with the OtL. I will leave the deets till its release hah! According to Eric, this version is the final tuning but i'm not sure if Eric will do any further tweaking but imo, the current version is already bringing things up a notch from the 4-wire version 🤭

Eric is still very secretive about the final design of the Socrates 8 when I asked but I do hope he kinda retains the design looks that the current Socrates 8 has. Looking forward!


----------



## Kiats (Nov 19, 2022)

Jayden said:


> Visited Eric's a few days back for a chat and listened to some of his secret prototypes as well as the Socrates 8 prototype. Very kind of him to let me bring it back for a day to give it a good listen as I was late for an appointment by the time i could listen to Socrates 8.
> 
> Super excited as I can finally compare the Socrates 8 with the OtL. I will leave the deets till its release hah! According to Eric, this version is the final tuning but i'm not sure if Eric will do any further tweaking but imo, the current version is already bringing things up a notch from the 4-wire version 🤭
> 
> Eric is still very secretive about the final design of the Socrates 8 when I asked but I do hope he kinda retains the design looks that the current Socrates 8 has. Looking forward!


But you can understand why I am waiting with bated breathe for the Socrates 8?  I suspect @metaljem77 will love it too


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> But you can understand why I am waiting with bated breathe for the Socrates 8?  I suspect @metaljem77 will love it too


I’ve already reserved one 🤭 whatever the outcome / final tuning 🥳


----------



## klyzon

metaljem77 said:


> I’ve already reserved one 🤭 whatever the outcome / final tuning 🥳


haha! I'm was pretty sure you already did


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> I’ve already reserved one 🤭 whatever the outcome / final tuning 🥳


Heheh! Me too! 🙌 I was so excited after I had heard the prototype.


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> Heheh! Me too! 🙌 I was so excited after I had heard the prototype.


Will you be attending SG CJ next year? Some of us plan to meet up and Eric suggested lunch


----------



## drftr

metaljem77 said:


> Will you be attending SG CJ next year? Some of us plan to meet up and Eric suggested lunch


Is it just me getting a dèja vù of some kinda cake or so?

drftr


----------



## jlemaster1957

drftr said:


> Is it just me getting a dèja vù of some kinda cake or so?
> 
> drftr


Prototypes of the final version are out for review. Watch this space.


----------



## metaljem77

drftr said:


> Is it just me getting a dèja vù of some kinda cake or so?
> 
> drftr


Hahaha yeah, I think I’ll bring Chalkfarm’s cherry roll, I don’t anyone who doesn’t like it


----------



## korvin12

jlemaster1957 said:


> Prototypes of the final version are out for review. Watch this space.


Super duper looking forward to!!!


----------



## KuroKitsu

metaljem77 said:


> I’ve already reserved one 🤭 whatever the outcome / final tuning 🥳





Kiats said:


> Heheh! Me too! 🙌 I was so excited after I had heard the prototype.


Literally told Eric to put me after the two of you on that list. Because I definitely wasn't getting the first 2 made, I'll settle for the third one.



jlemaster1957 said:


> Prototypes of the final version are out for review. Watch this space.


My first response to Eric after hearing the protype "How much, when"

Given the expected cost (roughly) It's a contender in the segement, for sure.

The Soc8 was originally planned for the Odin, and I had bought the LL Venom as a temporary measure until it came out. I no longer have the Odin or Venom, but I have no concern not being to pair it.


----------



## metaljem77

I heard what I think was the early prototype so final tuning may be quite different. But I don’t care, I’m all the more excited and wanting to be amazed without any preconceived notions. Perhaps I’ll get 2 muahahaha! 🫢


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Will you be attending SG CJ next year? Some of us plan to meet up and Eric suggested lunch


I hope to. absolutely!


----------



## klyzon

Kiats said:


> I hope to. absolutely!


we shall have a giant lunch meeting! haha


----------



## Craftsman1511

Spoke to Eric recently about the Socrates 8 before going on a sabbatical and I got really interested in getting one when the time comes. All the positive reviews about Socrates 8 final prototype from you guys just made the poison more potent!

Just one thing I would like to ask, for those who've listened to the Socrates 8 (initial or final protoypes), what are your thoughts on the cable, or how does the initial prototype compare to the final one?


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Nov 21, 2022)

Craftsman1511 said:


> Spoke to Eric recently about the Socrates 8 before going on a sabbatical and I got really interested in getting one when the time comes. All the positive reviews about Socrates 8 final prototype from you guys just made the poison more potent!
> 
> Just one thing I would like to ask, for those who've listened to the Socrates 8 (initial or final protoypes), what are your thoughts on the cable, or how does the initial prototype compare to the final one?


I will  provide full details asap. I have the OG Socrates and will compare to that, primarily, on several IEMs (EE LX, U12T, Monarch MK2). I will provide my impressions on this thread. Eric had not sent the prototype requesting a formal review but I will do my best for him.


----------



## Craftsman1511

jlemaster1957 said:


> I will  provide full details asap. I have the OG Socrates and will compare to that, primarily, on several IEMs (EE LX, U12T, Monarch MK2). I will provide my impressions on this thread. Eric had not sent the prototype requesting a formal review but I will do my best for him.


Nice! Awaiting your kind impressions, especially on Soc v8. I might've missed Eric's tour/ review call somewhere. Would've definitely signed up for it


----------



## jlemaster1957

Craftsman1511 said:


> Nice! Awaiting your kind impressions, especially on Soc v8. I might've missed Eric's tour/ review call somewhere. Would've definitely signed up for it


It’s not really a tour per se. We were among those who waited for the OG Socrates for many months during the Shanghai shutdown and Eric kindly offered to allow us to have advance chance to hear it when the prototype was ready. But we will do our best to share- tho pls don’t expect a review like that of @twister6


----------



## Jayden

KuroKitsu said:


> Literally told Eric to put me after the two of you on that list. Because I definitely wasn't getting the first 2 made, I'll settle for the third one.


Not sure if I'm still in line to get my hands on the 4th one, but if there're only 3 pieces available for reserve, I guess we would have to fight for the 3rd piece 

I fell in love badly with the final tuning of Soc 8 and it took me no hesitation to tell Eric that I am definitely getting it when it's launched. Speaking of which, anyone has any insider news on the actual launch date? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> Not sure if I'm still in line to get my hands on the 4th one, but if there're only 3 pieces available for reserve, I guess we would have to fight for the 3rd piece
> 
> I fell in love badly with the final tuning of Soc 8 and it took me no hesitation to tell Eric that I am definitely getting it when it's launched. Speaking of which, anyone has any insider news on the actual launch date? The suspense is killing me!


I frankly thought the first prototype was already stunning and so sumptuous! But Eric, being the perfectionist that we know he is, insisted that he was still going to do further work on it to improve it further.


----------



## drftr

Kiats said:


> I frankly thought the first prototype was already stunning and so sumptuous! But Eric, being the perfectionist that we know he is, insisted that he was still going to do further work on it to improve it further.


And since he's been a bit quiet in the past few days I wonder if he is reinventing either himself or Socrates 8 at the moment. Or... reading Plato's _Apology_ about Socrates to find out what to do if the cable doesn't deliver... 😁

drftr


----------



## Kiats

Likely to be tied up working on the Socrates 8. @metaljem77 and I are happy he is so dedicated. 🙏 Look forward to the final Socrates 8. It will definitely be worth the wait!


----------



## KuroKitsu

Jayden said:


> Not sure if I'm still in line to get my hands on the 4th one, but if there're only 3 pieces available for reserve, I guess we would have to fight for the 3rd piece
> 
> I fell in love badly with the final tuning of Soc 8 and it took me no hesitation to tell Eric that I am definitely getting it when it's launched. Speaking of which, anyone has any insider news on the actual launch date? The suspense is killing me!


Eric's team is probably going " Y'all want a 4th Project 8?!"


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> Eric's team is probably going " Y'all want a 4th Project 8?!"



Pitchforks and all, yes. Getting ready to burn me at the stake.


----------



## drftr

Eric Chong said:


> Pitchforks and all, yes. Getting ready to burn me at the stake.


Although there's a lot "at stake" for us, it surely won't be you 

drftr


----------



## Kiats

Haha! Eric never disappoints. So, nothing at stake as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Jayden

Returning the proto back tomorrow. Last day of time with it and i know i'll miss it. Pairs exceptionally with the Fusang. My impressions of it can be super concise - Honey , Rich , Body. Anybody who prefers a lighter toned setup would probably go for the OTL instead


----------



## drftr

Jayden said:


> Returning the proto back tomorrow. Last day of time with it and i know i'll miss it. Pairs exceptionally with the Fusang. My impressions of it can be super concise - Honey , Rich , Body. Anybody who prefers a lighter toned setup would probably go for the OTL instead


Thoughts on how it compares to Socrates OG?

drftr


----------



## Kiats (Nov 24, 2022)

Jayden said:


> Returning the proto back tomorrow. Last day of time with it and i know i'll miss it. Pairs exceptionally with the Fusang. My impressions of it can be super concise - Honey , Rich , Body. Anybody who prefers a lighter toned setup would probably go for the OTL instead


Agree. I too tried it with the Fusang primarily. I would describe the Laura as being lithe and nimble, whilst the Socrates 8 is lush and sweet. Amazing how the organic Socrates (in 4 wire format) can be so lush and sweet in 8 wire format. At the same time, there is this intimacy in the vocals, whilst there is great detail that shines through the lushness. I particularly liked how there is a deeper, layered and nuanced soundstage. The timbre is also fantastic. As I was telling Eric, I thought the conductivity was fantastic too: so much information and details coming through. 

I verily think that adherents to richer, lusher mids like @metaljem77 @hshock76 and myself will enjoy this for a while yet. I even had this moment of madness when I was wondering if I should get one in 2 pin connectors and one in FitEar connectors. 🤭


----------



## metaljem77 (Nov 24, 2022)

Kiats said:


> Agree. I too tried it with the Fusang primarily. I would describe the Laura as being lithe and nimble, whilst the Socrates 8 is lush and sweet. Amazing how the organic Socrates (in 4 wire format) can be so lush and sweet in 8 wire format. At the same time, there is this intimacy in the vocals, whilst there is great detail that shines through the lushness. I particularly liked how there is a deeper, layered and nuanced soundstage. The timbre is also fantastic. As I was telling Eric, I thought the conductivity was fantastic too: so much information and details coming through.
> 
> I verily think that adherents to richer, lusher mids like @metaljem77 @hshock76 and myself will enjoy this for a while yet. I even had this moment of madness when I was wondering if I should get one in 2 pin connectors and one in FitEar connectors. 🤭


I’m super excited to try with my current collection and wonder whether we are allowed to order more than one? I’m contemplating one mmcx and one 2 pin… I’ve not only contemplating but have gone mad lol


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> I’m super excited to try with my current and wonder whether we are allowed to order more than one? I’m contemplating one mmcx and one 2 pin… I’ve not only contemplating but have gone mad lol


Give Eric a sugar rush and food coma and then ask the Q ? Heheh


----------



## klyzon

Kiats said:


> Agree. I too tried it with the Fusang primarily. I would describe the Laura as being lithe and nimble, whilst the Socrates 8 is lush and sweet. Amazing how the organic Socrates (in 4 wire format) can be so lush and sweet in 8 wire format. At the same time, there is this intimacy in the vocals, whilst there is great detail that shines through the lushness. I particularly liked how there is a deeper, layered and nuanced soundstage. The timbre is also fantastic. As I was telling Eric, I thought the conductivity was fantastic too: so much information and details coming through.
> 
> I verily think that adherents to richer, lusher mids like @metaljem77 @hshock76 and myself will enjoy this for a while yet. I even had this moment of madness when I was wondering if I should get one in 2 pin connectors and one in FitEar connectors. 🤭


wha lao I can't keep up.

I need thick sweet and lush omg. Maybe I can steal 1 from @metaljem77 in future


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> Give Eric a sugar rush and food coma and then ask the Q ? Heheh


I’m going to strike with my badly disguised plan again 💁‍♀️


klyzon said:


> wha lao I can't keep up.
> 
> I need thick sweet and lush omg. Maybe I can steal 1 from @metaljem77 in future


Sure, you know where and how to find me 🤗


----------



## drftr

But weren't we all going to win an OTL?? Or is the giveaway done already? Did any of the regulars here scoop it up? Would be nice to hear their impression.

drftr


----------



## Craftsman1511

mMm yummy. Eletech rarely have heavily bodied and sweet signatures offerings. I'm intrigued.


----------



## klyzon

Cross post from Watercooler




Initial impressions of OTL on the Ody.
Definitely sounding fuller and clearer as compared to stock Ares II which I didn't spend a lot of time on. Previous pairing was on Iliad.
OTL sounds wider, slightly better imaging. Bass sounds more crisp, gives the DD on Ody sufficient punch with slightly faster decay.

Overall great pairing! Next up when I have the time is to swap around OTL to Jewel and FT to Ody! Special thanks to @Eric Chong and @MusicTeck for the ridiculously fast turnaround


----------



## jlemaster1957

Hi Eletech friends
Has anyone here experience pairing Inferno with  Susvara? Just got a great deal on the Susv’s on-line in the US and have the opportunity to get a separate great deal on Inferno in the next day or two. Given the famous smooth mids and detailed treble of the Susv’s I wonder how the copper cable will pair?


----------



## Doug2507

klyzon said:


> Cross post from Watercooler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slightly O/T but which VN case is that?


----------



## klyzon

Doug2507 said:


> Slightly O/T but which VN case is that?


that's the 6 iem Wide case, E045-00. Do remember to get wide versions if you have thick cables


----------



## Craftsman1511

jlemaster1957 said:


> Hi Eletech friends
> Has anyone here experience pairing Inferno with  Susvara? Just got a great deal on the Susv’s on-line in the US and have the opportunity to get a separate great deal on Inferno in the next day or two. Given the famous smooth mids and detailed treble of the Susv’s I wonder how the copper cable will pair?



I almost pulled the trigger on a Susvara during the lockdown days but have since gone past it as i'm back to travelling and IEM makes more sense currently. That said, I have the Inferno on the HEK & Utopia while I sold off the LCD3's inferno. The Inferno in my view pairs exceptional when the HP is clean , smooth and detailed - it adds a much needed weightage and meat to the presentation while also adding to the stage and air. It's not the usual warm lush copper that you would expect from it's heft and looks.
If you're looking to add loads of warmth and midbass, the Inferno is not ideal.

Share your thoughts on the Susvara if you get around to it, it may trigger my itch for it again =X


----------



## MRT-Man

Got my OTL. I can't speak to how it sounds yet, as I'm awaiting my Odyssey. But I was amused that the unboxing experience was far better than with my SP3000 (or for that matter, any recent Apple products). And the cable itself is extraordinarily pretty...


----------



## mico1964

MRT-Man said:


> Got my OTL. I can't speak to how it sounds yet, as I'm awaiting my Odyssey. But I was amused that the unboxing experience was far better than with my SP3000 (or for that matter, any recent Apple products). And the cable itself is extraordinarily pretty...



A&K should have chosen it as the stock cable...


----------



## theveterans

mico1964 said:


> A&K should have chosen it as the stock cable...



Same sentiments when I heard the Odyssey with the default Ares II. OTL would definitely have amazing synergy with it


----------



## MRT-Man

As someone who’s never spent that much on a cable before, I’m in awe of the workmanship and attention to detail.

Part of me thinks that it would’ve been better to save cost and make it uglier, in a plain box, at a lower price point—because after all it’s a cable, and all we should care about is what it sounds like.

But then part of me is just amazed that someone can take something as mundane as a cable and really make me feel like I’m holding some special magical object. 😛 (I sort of feel the same way about the SP3000 and the 904L steel…)


----------



## Jayden

All these talk about the Odyssey with OTL makes me itch for one…


----------



## Somek

I can't express how happy I am with my Eletech Prudence...
But this review can: https://www.ear-fidelity.com/eletech-prudence/
Big thank you to @Eric Chong for being a great guy!


----------



## Auricon

Late to the party but oh it's so worth it.


----------



## metaljem77

Auricon said:


> Late to the party but oh it's so worth it.


I think this would be a lovely combo, given what EVO needs in certain aspects across the frequencies, but oh how I miss its bass quality, prob unrivalled in my mind. I hope something similar with improved mids and treble from EE will come along in the near future.


----------



## Auricon (Nov 29, 2022)

metaljem77 said:


> I think this would be a lovely combo, given what EVO needs in certain aspects across the frequencies, but oh how I miss its bass quality, prob unrivalled in my mind. I hope something similar with improved mids and treble from EE will come along in the near future.



While out on medical leave, it's been months since I've listened to music via DAP + IEMs. This was my first listen and it's quite lovely – one of the best cable pairing with EVO so far. I'm quite smitten with the design – it's just gorgeous – and sound.

Now if I could splurge on another as this was originally destined for the Xe6, LOL. Have to resist as there's more goodies from Eric being released.... next month?!?!


----------



## Kiats

Figured since there has been less discussion on the great ICs that the Eletech team makes, I’d share some photos the Iliad IC being deployed in a very different context. The Iliad being used to feed the portable Stax set up, both the SR-002 and the SR-001 and their respective energizers. They are fed from the line out of the DX300. The Iliad brings to the table an added level of transparency, as well as an excellent sense of dynamism and character. 

Now to ponder if I should get a 3.5mm IC made from Plato as well. Decisions decisions…


----------



## Wyville

Auricon said:


> Late to the party but oh it's so worth it.


That looks so good...


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> That looks so good...



Been so long! Hope you've (and Barnie) been keeping well heheh


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Been so long! Hope you've (and Barnie) been keeping well heheh


Hey Eric! Yes, it's been a while since I popped in here. I have been busy finishing up my first book, which is at the publisher now and I am trying to get through all the paperwork. I will also be running my own graduate course in Spring and so need to do a lot of paperwork for that. As per usual when I need to do a lot of paperwork... I end up getting distracted here. 😅

Barnie is doing well. He has finally been able to start immune therapy for his allergies and now we have to wait for at least six months to see if it works. Other than that he is one very happy boy.


----------



## Kiats

Wyville said:


> Hey Eric! Yes, it's been a while since I popped in here. I have been busy finishing up my first book, which is at the publisher now and I am trying to get through all the paperwork. I will also be running my own graduate course in Spring and so need to do a lot of paperwork for that. As per usual when I need to do a lot of paperwork... I end up getting distracted here. 😅
> 
> Barnie is doing well. He has finally been able to start immune therapy for his allergies and now we have to wait for at least six months to see if it works. Other than that he is one very happy boy.


Nice! We will likely not be able to enroll for your graduate course, but we can certainly look forward to your new book. What subject is it on?


----------



## Wyville

Kiats said:


> Nice! We will likely not be able to enroll for your graduate course, but we can certainly look forward to your new book. What subject is it on?


I am afraid the course is indeed only open to specific students. The book is about Hungarian Nobel prize winner Albert Szent-Gyorgyi, who did his early research at our local university. The university asked me to write a book about him. I believe it will be published open-source, but it is in Dutch, so might be difficult to read.


----------



## Auricon

Another Eletech arrival, Astute. Everyone was admiring my new Eletech "manpurse", "exotic" cable and of course shinny FIR Bunneh.


----------



## qua2k

Blue Astute Cases available at Music Teck for those still looking

https://shop.musicteck.com/products/eletech-astute-companion-case-deep-sea-blue


----------



## Eric Chong

The boys went gaga with phone photography today because of a sweet gift~! 

Thanks @metaljem77 for always pampering us!


----------



## drftr

Eric Chong said:


> The boys went gaga with phone photography today because of a sweet gift~!
> 
> Thanks @metaljem77 for always pampering us!


Looks like it's even her favourite! I could do a job interview on the 7th when I'm in Singapore if you save just one tiny little piece???

drftr


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> The boys went gaga with phone photography today because of a sweet gift~!
> 
> Thanks @metaljem77 for always pampering us!


Haha, getting you guys all ready for the big push in Dec (?)… Soc8 FTW!!! ㊙️❤️‍🔥


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> The boys went gaga with phone photography today because of a sweet gift~!
> 
> Thanks @metaljem77 for always pampering us!


@metaljem77 cementing her place in the Socrates 8 queue. heheh!


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Haha, getting you guys all ready for the big push in Dec (?)… Soc8 FTW!!! ㊙️❤️‍🔥


sweet treats for the sweet sounds of Soc8!


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Haha, getting you guys all ready for the big push in Dec (?)… Soc8 FTW!!! ㊙️❤️‍🔥



I just saw, the cake's humongous! They be drunk off the cake and forget about Soc8 =X


----------



## Auricon (Dec 3, 2022)

Went candy shopping and a surprise gift was included. Thank you @Eric Chong and @Andrew DiMarcangelo for the holiday sweets and sounds


----------



## Kiats

Auricon said:


> Went candy shopping and a surprise gift was included. Thank you @Eric Chong and @Andrew DiMarcangelo for the holiday sweets and sounds


Gorgeous! Mini-XLR connectors like mine. I have mine currently paired with the Maze Empy.


----------



## Kiats

Inspired by @Auricon ’s photo to give the Meze Empy and the Inferno a run out. They have a little neglected lately since I have been focused on the Stax Omega and the other vintage Stax earspeakers. Still gorgeous and so easy listening off the Sony TA-ZH1ES. Lovely way to start a Sunday morning.


----------



## KuroKitsu

And this is where I'd show my <insert picture of Soc8>...If Eric would release it already!


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> And this is where I'd show my <insert picture of Soc8>...If Eric would release it already!


Heheh soon! Getting finals kinks in order and the administrative side of stuffs.

We should be good to go in 1-2 weeks


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh soon! Getting finals kinks in order and the administrative side of stuffs.
> 
> We should be good to go in 1-2 weeks


As a mutual friend of ours would say: whee!!! Looking forward to this! Now to figure out which pair of FitEar customs will be the beneficiary.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Kiats said:


> As a mutual friend of ours would say: whee!!! Looking forward to this! Now to figure out which pair of FitEar customs will be the beneficiary.


I have 2 additional customs on the way, Soc 8 pairing fest for the holidays (Depending on when they arrive.


----------



## drftr

KuroKitsu said:


> I have 2 additional customs on the way, Soc 8 pairing fest for the holidays (Depending on when they arrive.


You mean you don't know for which holidays?? 😨

drftr


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> As a mutual friend of ours would say: whee!!! Looking forward to this! Now to figure out which pair of FitEar customs will be the beneficiary.


Is this mutual friend a HF member? Sounds like something I would say lol 😝


----------



## Eric Chong

metaljem77 said:


> Is this mutual friend a HF member? Sounds like something I would say lol 😝



@bluestorm1992


----------



## metaljem77

Just saw the IG post : 12.12! Can’t wait! Currently my LX is paired with OTL, what I consider the best pairing with LX to date. I’m eager to see what Soc8 brings to the table 🥳


----------



## klyzon

metaljem77 said:


> Just saw the IG post : 12.12! Can’t wait! Currently my LX is paired with OTL, what I consider the best pairing with LX to date. I’m eager to see what Soc8 brings to the table 🥳


will have to steal it from you somehow eventually


----------



## drftr

klyzon said:


> will have to steal it from you somehow eventually


Dang... How could my timing to visit Singapore be _so_ bad...

drftr


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Just saw the IG post : 12.12! Can’t wait! Currently my LX is paired with OTL, what I consider the best pairing with LX to date. I’m eager to see what Soc8 brings to the table 🥳


I'm making a short trip but will be back in time to join the queue outside the Eletech office next Monday. 🤭


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> I'm making a short trip but will be back in time to join the queue outside the Eletech office next Monday. 🤭



ET boys : “Laying the carpet” 😂


----------



## Jayden

What time does the queue start? i'll take AM leave to secure a unit


----------



## drftr

Jayden said:


> What time does the queue start? i'll take AM leave to secure a unit


It's _did_, not _does_. Looks like I'm 24th in line unless people drop out over the next few days 🙃 

drftr


----------



## KuroKitsu

drftr said:


> It's _did_, not _does_. Looks like I'm 24th in line unless people drop out over the next few days 🙃
> 
> drftr


That's like the 8th batch. I hear the Eletech team is only dropping 3 a run 😜 and one run a year.

I'm excited enough for Soc8 that I'm holding off on any other purchases.


----------



## Auricon

I'm good with being last in the Soc8 queue


----------



## metaljem77

KuroKitsu said:


> That's like the 8th batch. I hear the Eletech team is only dropping 3 a run 😜 and one run a year.
> 
> I'm excited enough for Soc8 that I'm holding off on any other purchases.


Sorry I’m trying to understand. 3 units per run of a Project 8 or so you mean 3 batches per run of a Project 8 a year?


----------



## KuroKitsu

metaljem77 said:


> Sorry I’m trying to understand. 3 units per run of a Project 8 or so you mean 3 batches per run of a Project 8 a year?


3 units per run of Project 8. 1 run of Project per year. So 3 per year.

I'm not sure Eric's team would go for more 🤣


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> 3 units per run of Project 8. 1 run of Project per year. So 3 per year.
> 
> I'm not sure Eric's team would go for more 🤣


Any more Project 8s in a calendar year and i'll have a revolt in my backyard =/


----------



## drftr

Eric Chong said:


> Any more Project 8s in a calendar year and i'll have a revolt in my backyard =/


No breakthrough without a revolution, Eric!

drftr


----------



## KuroKitsu

drftr said:


> No breakthrough without a revolution, Eric!
> 
> drftr


I'm not sure that's the kind of revolution Eric wants


----------



## jlemaster1957

What could be in that box, I wonder? When can it come out and play? Sunday maybe?


----------



## Kiats

Always a joy travelling with the Astute. All I need onboard in a nice case I take out of my hand carry.


----------



## CodenameBK201

Long shot, but if anyone here is looking to part with their eletech iliad in 2 pin 4.4 please let me know. Trying to track one down for a friend.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Silence in the Eletech thread as we wait for Soc8


----------



## Jayden

KuroKitsu said:


> Silence in the Eletech thread as we wait for Soc8


Had already soft booked with Eric on the Soc8 as most of us already have done so! Now to wait for delivery notice and the launch day. @Eric Chong you should consider a subscription service of some sorts haha!


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> Had already soft booked with Eric on the Soc8 as most of us already have done so! Now to wait for delivery notice and the launch day. @Eric Chong you should consider a subscription service of some sorts haha!


Yeah… much excitement! It’s like everyone is holding their collective breathe.


----------



## metaljem77

I can’t wait for the sound of Soc8 to burn in, excited how luxuriously detailed the warm sound can get 🙃


----------



## drftr

metaljem77 said:


> I can’t wait for the sound of Soc8 to burn in, excited how luxuriously detailed the warm sound can get 🙃


Perhaps plug 'em into a wall socket to speed up the process. Or the micro wave maybe? You seem to be good at cooking up something wonderful!

drftr


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> I can’t wait for the sound of Soc8 to burn in, excited how luxuriously detailed the warm sound can get 🙃



Yeah... I had the Laura with me on the FitEar Air2 this week on the road and it was glorious off the Sony 1AM2. The Socrates 8 will take it to the next level. 🤗


----------



## korvin12

Calm before storm 🤣  🤣  🤣


----------



## Kiats

korvin12 said:


> Calm before storm 🤣  🤣  🤣


Before the stampede…? 🤭


----------



## Jayden

Those who're in line at Eletech's office, how's the queue like? 😜


----------



## Kiats

Jayden said:


> Those who're in line at Eletech's office, how's the queue like? 😜


If there's quiet, it's cos @metaljem77 is keeping us well fed. No rioting.


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> If there's quiet, it's cos @metaljem77 is keeping us well fed. No rioting.


I only hope no one gets tummy ache! Cherry rolls for CJ SG next! 🥳


----------



## drftr

Sorry for being late to the party:

Happy 12-12 celebrations to everyone! 🎁🎂🍺

drftr


----------



## KuroKitsu

Kiats said:


> If there's quiet, it's cos @metaljem77 is keeping us well fed. No rioting.


Keeping the line and the Eletech team fed!



drftr said:


> Sorry for being late to the party:
> 
> Happy 12-12 celebrations to everyone! 🎁🎂🍺
> 
> drftr


Nice try drftr, line is at the back 🤣


----------



## KuroKitsu

Psst, P8s are up!

Soc8 ordered!


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Dec 13, 2022)

Eric has sent me and @Shecky504 the final prototype of Project 8 Socrates, and here are my impressions. @Shecky504 will post after hearing S8 with Odyssey. Eric and I agreed that I will not share a photo as the final hardware will be a bit different.

Re:build quality, the S8 is much more supple and less tangle prone than the 4-wire version (hereafter S4). It is a delight to handle. The shrink- wrap around the ear-guides remains and is in no way uncomfortable nor does it impede wearing with glasses worn.

Today I undertook an A/B comparing S8 which has a 4.4 mm Pentaconn termination paired with Empire Ears Legend X vs the S4 which is 2.5 mm terminated, connected to Socrates 2.5 mm -> 4.4. mm pigtail paired with the same IEM. Source is Hiby R8, Turbo = on, volume 40 on the dial. Tracks were Fruhlingsgefuhle by Melokind, Magnetar by Mark Lettieri, Beldiya by Triplego, Twice by Ludovici Einaudi (Reimagined by Mercan Dede) Lifted by Love by KD Lang, Drover by Bill Callahan and When will I begin by Tadeschi Trucks Band. I acknowledge that this is not an ideal A/B comparison as I attached each cable to an IEM, listened thru the track list, then attached a different cable and listened thru again. I did take copious notes each time with each IEM.  I used Azla Sedna Xelastic tips well worn in. I then directly compared the above to S8 on the 64 Audio U12T.

As noted with S4 on my earlier review in this thread',   the 2-pin 0.78 mm connection between the Legend X and the S8 is TIGHT- I considered this good, I'm not a frequent cable roller, so my chief concern is typically that  the connection will stay snug (no worries at all).


TL;DR - this is a very exciting cable. I was immediately struck by the difference in the apparent detail retrieval and impact in both bass and treble. There was an unanticipated difference in volume between the 2 cables (S8 louder) causing me to need to volume adjust.

Bass - relative to S4 bass is elevated- both impact and texture is much greater on S8. At times I could make out the snap of the drum on tbe drumhead. Decay is perfect, neither too fast or slow with great sub-bass reverberation. Low/sub-bass seems more textured relative to S4 (which is already very good).With S4 I am already hearing excellent bass detail, and just the right amount of rumble and slam (read: lots), but with s8 I think sub-bass rumble is in fact more, I can feel it down in my chest. The texture and  control I have wanted, hoped for in Lx — it is THERE BABY- bass is transformed. This is really noticeable on Bill Callahan's Drover- kind of a test track for physical drums. They were present and impact was good with S4. With S8 the  drums are right in the room with me. Mid-bass (especially bass guitar) vibration is palpable. Micro-dynamics (max bass to max blackness in between bass drops) is greater with S8,  decay seems a bit quicker than with S4.

Mids- mids stays about the same as in S4 in terms of forwardness, thus S8 feels more L shaped in terms of FR than S4 to me. Details of vocals improves in concert with the rest of the FR, but as it is less elevated this is more noticeable in tracks that token the mids more.
Vocal annunciation was a bit clearer on S8 than S4. I particularly noticed that background vocals were even more defined and clear.

Treble- . Treble more than any other part of the FR most benefits from the improvement in detail- retrieval. I was noticing a lot more snappy, crisp, sparkly details up top (all in a good way) especially on percussion instruments- transients were perfectly timed. With S4 this was already very good but S8 takes it up a notch.  With Socrates4 treble is clear and  focused , but in S8 it seemed to me that the increase in tbe amount of treble information noticeable is - a lot, and it is more extended. It is as much improved over S4 as S4 was over Ares 2. None of this is harsh, sibilant or shouty on Lx- lower treble in the vocal range remains clear, breathy, consonants are forward, but there is no sense of it being in any way shouty. I have read a lot of places how much better U12T treble retrieval is than with LX — I have both, S8 turns LX to a treble detail emperor, easily U12T's rival.

In terms of staging imaging and separation overall, S8- instrument separation in both width and depth and space between instruments across the FR - is very precise and clear and S8 is superior to S4 in all of these. Everything is just more precise and well-defined. Stage width for S8 seems about the same as S4 ,  but the preciseness of instrument or vocals location on that stage is crystal clear, with greater instrument separation and clarity than I noticed with S4. Depth is about the same between the two. Soundstage is not huge but also not “inside the head” and is very precise and realistically placed. The center image is still clear for both cables, the difference to me is in the details I can hear coming from that image with S8. The vocalist seems just a bit nearer to me on the stage usually. At times I can pick up the slight echo that occurs off the stage side walls in a live concert.  Having said all that, the smoothness, a musicality, and coherence I have always loved on LX is still present.

Moving briefly to the U12T l- all of the above remains true, but bass and treble are a little less forward in U12T so on this IEM there is more of a W-shaped FR and the increased details in the mids are more noticeable. Treble is more elevated on the U12T than the Lx- the peakiness in U12T upper mids/lower treble is accentuated. On Lx this is not so noticeable, although given the amount of details suddenly available up top (around about 7.5k mostly) it may in fact be elevated as the difference is marked in a good way. Having said that, I prefer the Empire Ears pairing and it seems the S8 was ‘made for’ EE IEMS.

Conclusion: I have never heard the Evo but for LX this is transforming. This makes LX a very exciting, dynamic, detailed listen. The differences are not subtle. If anything, they may take some getting used to. LX is much more of an exciting listen to me now.

Bravo Eric, well worth the wait!


----------



## KuroKitsu

jlemaster1957 said:


> Eric has sent me and @Shecky504 the final prototype of Project 8 Socrates, and here are my impressions. @Shecky504 will post after hearing S8 with Odyssey. Eric and I agreed that I will not share a photo as the final hardware will be a bit different.
> 
> Re:build quality, the S8 is much more supple and less tangle prone than the 4-wire version (hereafter S4). It is a delight to handle. The shrink- wrap around the ear-guides remains and is in no way uncomfortable nor does it impede wearing with glasses worn.
> 
> ...


Detailed review.

I'm still resorting to shamelessly plugging it with "Loved it on Odin". Buy it.

@Eric Chong can I coshare Soc8 #1 with all folks like up outside HQ?


----------



## Kiats

Drumroll… Guess what just came? Now to enjoy the listen.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Kiats said:


> Drumroll… Guess what just came? Now to enjoy the listen.


Darn, still beaten to the first one!

Y-Split hardware is mhmmm


----------



## drftr

KuroKitsu said:


> Darn, still beaten to the first one!
> 
> Y-Split hardware is mhmmm


Just wondering what takes him so long to post a full-blown review! Geez... 🤣

drftr


----------



## metaljem77

I told Eric that the black sheen is v sexy… I’m enjoying it v much with my Pathfinder


----------



## Auricon

Emails have been sent!


----------



## Auricon

KuroKitsu said:


> Darn, still beaten to the first one!
> 
> Y-Split hardware is mhmmm


Mmmhmm, it's similar to the OG but distinctively elevated. @Eric Chong we need lifestyle accessories to go with your cable jewelry – thinking matching beaded bracelet using Socrates hardware design


----------



## Eric Chong

KuroKitsu said:


> @Eric Chong can I coshare Soc8 #1 with all folks like up outside HQ?


Sure!  Hope they'll have fun with it heheh



Auricon said:


> @Eric Chong we need lifestyle accessories to go with your cable jewelry


Def! In 2023, have been planning to do that for awhile heheh


----------



## Kiats

What I will say about the Socrates8 is that it has excellent note weight and impact. Distinguishes itself easily from the Socrates 4. As with the last iterations of the Socrates 8 prototypes, the timbre and sparkle is excellent. Yet so organic and nuanced. The vocals and mids are still excellent. @metaljem77 will definitely enjoy this very much. Us fellow disciples of the lush mids school.


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> What I will say about the Socrates8 is that it has excellent note weight and impact. Distinguishes itself easily from the Socrates 4. As with the last iterations of the Socrates 8 prototypes, the timbre and sparkle is excellent. Yet so organic and nuanced. The vocals and mids are still excellent. @metaljem77 will definitely enjoy this very much. Us fellow disciples of the lush mids school.


Well I am mad enough to have gotten 2  🤪


----------



## Kiats (Dec 12, 2022)

metaljem77 said:


> Well I am mad enough to have gotten 2  🤪


Heheh! I was only half joking with @Eric Chong on whether I should get one for FitEar and one 2 pin connector one… 🤭

I am sure the Mrs will be wondering why I am not on my Stax rig tonight which I have been for the past few weeks or more as I have been exploring Stax through the ages. 🙊


----------



## drftr

Kiats said:


> What I will say about the Socrates8 is that it has excellent note weight and impact. Distinguishes itself easily from the Socrates 4. As with the last iterations of the Socrates 8 prototypes, the timbre and sparkle is excellent. Yet so organic and nuanced. The vocals and mids are still excellent. @metaljem77 will definitely enjoy this very much. Us fellow disciples of the lush mids school.


If I prefer lusher mids than OG and also less bright, is S8 the way to go, or save up for OTL?

drftr


----------



## Kiats

drftr said:


> If I prefer lusher mids than OG and also less bright, is S8 the way to go, or save up for OTL?
> 
> drftr


For me, I'd go for the Soc8 for lushness


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> For me, I'd go for the Soc8 for lushness


The magic is seeing if Soc8 can provide lushness and also synergise across a number of iems of varying sound profiles. My first pairing category will be with my bassy iems, will slowly try with more mids / treble focused iems to see how that works out and its ability to maintain the crispness of the higher registers


----------



## CodenameBK201

Eric Chong said:


> Sure!  Hope they'll have fun with it heheh
> 
> 
> Def! In 2023, have been planning to do that for awhile heheh


@Eric Chong , is there one of your cables you'd recommend specifically as a pairing for the Empire Ears/Astell Kern Odyssey for best synergy?


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> The magic is seeing if Soc8 can provide lushness and also synergise across a number of iems of varying sound profiles. My first pairing category will be with my bassy iems, will slowly try with more mids / treble focused iems to see how that works out and its ability to maintain the crispness of the higher registers


In that sense, I am pretty boring. The vast majority of my customs are from FitEar. Heheh! They would all share the same house sound.


----------



## Sabre2

Kiats said:


> Drumroll… Guess what just came? Now to enjoy the listen.


Congratz Kiats! Gorgeous looking cables. I am also in the queue for Socrates 8


----------



## Sabre2

metaljem77 said:


> Well I am mad enough to have gotten 2  🤪


wow! that is Socrates 16


----------



## Eric Chong

CodenameBK201 said:


> @Eric Chong , is there one of your cables you'd recommend specifically as a pairing for the Empire Ears/Astell Kern Odyssey for best synergy?



I havent have had the chance to test the Ody much myself but i’ve heard good synergy comments of the Ody with Laura


----------



## metaljem77

Sabre2 said:


> wow! that is Socrates 16


I wanted one badly in mmcx for my Pathfinder to calibrate its pretty sparkling highs


----------



## Jayden

Looking forward to receiving mine, the splitter looks gorgeous! If there're no surprises, i suppose @Craftsman1511 would be getting one too?


----------



## Sabre2

metaljem77 said:


> I wanted one badly in mmcx for my Pathfinder to calibrate its pretty sparkling highs


hehe, understand now  for me is the normal 2 pin and FitEar pin for my ciem


----------



## drftr

metaljem77 said:


> I wanted one badly in mmcx for my Pathfinder to calibrate its pretty sparkling highs


If all else fails go for PlusSound X8 TriCopper: Gorgeous full and lush bass and mids plus super attenuated treble. Not sure how they managed something like this.

drftr


----------



## jlemaster1957 (Dec 12, 2022)

Kiats said:


> What I will say about the Socrates8 is that it has excellent note weight and impact. Distinguishes itself easily from the Socrates 4. As with the last iterations of the Socrates 8 prototypes, the timbre and sparkle is excellent. Yet so organic and nuanced. The vocals and mids are still excellent. @metaljem77 will definitely enjoy this very much. Us fellow disciples of the lush mids school.


Agree with all of @Kiats comments here. Mids are indeed lush - imo it’s just that the apparent increase in technical performance in bass and treble regions seems .to me even more impressive- i realize too that LX is no longer the TOTL of EE IEMs- I am old school I guess as it is still my favorite. it will be good to read what other reviewers think in detailed reviews to come- especially the pairings with Evo and Odyssey.


----------



## dkar

Debating on whether or not to go with a Soc8 to pair with a Campfire Solaris SE. Does anyone have any thoughts on how it’ll pair?


----------



## Kiats (Dec 12, 2022)

jlemaster1957 said:


> Agree with all of @Kiats comments here. Mids are indeed lush - imo it’s just that the apparent increase in technical performance in bass and treble regions seems .to me even more impressive- it will be good to read what other reviewers think in detailed reviews to come.


Agree with you @jlemaster1957. I do really like how it has helped the DC Ti with more layered and nuanced bass. I recall when I was testing the various iterations of the Socrates 8 prototypes, I remarked to Eric that I noticed how the trebles are more organic. 

I frankly am surprised how well the Socrates 8 is synergising with the FitEar DC Ti. The Socrates 8 may well be the dark horse that wins the race of my search for an optimal cable for the FitEar DC Ti. It was a punt. But one which I am glad I took. 🤗


----------



## steveb1216

Have the OTL. Thinking of combining it with Fourte Blanc? Any impressions?


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> Looking forward to receiving mine, the splitter looks gorgeous! If there're no surprises, i suppose @Craftsman1511 would be getting one too?


No doubt on the how dazzling the design of Soc8 looks, always a job well done on the design aspect. 

Also, surprise! I've been contemplating if i should get one or hold on for more reviews on it before getting one. But on the other hand, I am already seeing some darn good feedbacks on it so.. will keep you posted if im getting one xD


----------



## steveb1216

Craftsman1511 said:


> No doubt on the how dazzling the design of Soc8 looks, always a job well done on the design aspect.
> 
> Also, surprise! I've been contemplating if i should get one or hold on for more reviews on it before getting one. But on the other hand, I am already seeing some darn good feedbacks on it so.. will keep you posted if im getting one xD


OTL really exceeded my expectations.  For me about 20 pc improvement on my EVOS and Socrates


----------



## Sabre2

It’s a rainy and cool evening over here. Big thanks to Eric and team for delivering the Socrates 8. Looks like it’s going to be a long night for me tonight


----------



## KuroKitsu

All the SG peeps already have their Soc8s, meanwhile I'm eagerly waiting for the shipping notification.


----------



## dkar

Well, earlier today I placed my order for the Project 8 Socrates. I’m very curious to see how this will pair with the Campfire Solaris SE.


----------



## Kiats

Sabre2 said:


> It’s a rainy and cool evening over here. Big thanks to Eric and team for delivering the Socrates 8. Looks like it’s going to be a long night for me tonight


Congrats @Sabre2 ! Great rig too! 1ZM2 and Vincy Chan. Must be vocals heaven with the DC Ti/Socrates8.


----------



## Sabre2

Kiats said:


> Congrats @Sabre2 ! Great rig too! 1ZM2 and Vincy Chan. Must be vocals heaven with the DC Ti/Socrates8.


Thanks @Kiats . Yeah! Enjoying myself  As you have a lot of FitEars in your stable, bet you need a lot more time to pamper your collection with Socrates8


----------



## Craftsman1511

steveb1216 said:


> OTL really exceeded my expectations.  For me about 20 pc improvement on my EVOS and Socrates



Right? The OTL has got to be one of my Eletech all-time favs. I found it to perform way better than Aeneid in terms of performance. The matte chocolatey look is right up my alley too.

WA chat with Eric yesterday night reveals the Soc8 preorders to be running to the end of the list soon and will likely be sold out in the next week or so. Looks like I don't have much time to ponder anymore =/


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Right? The OTL has got to be one of my Eletech all-time favs. I found it to perform way better than Aeneid in terms of performance. The matte chocolatey look is right up my alley too.
> 
> WA chat with Eric yesterday night reveals the Soc8 preorders to be running to the end of the list soon and will likely be sold out in the next week or so. Looks like I don't have much time to ponder anymore =/


Not to worry, and please do not rush your decision. 

With exception of "Projecrt 8 - Fortitude" & "Project 8 - Prudence", the rest of the line-up will likely make a return on the next window of P8


----------



## Craftsman1511

Hmmm, not sure if im patient enough to wait until next year!

Order placed! Looking forward to having it pair with my Fourte Blanc or Odin, depends on what synergise better!


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> Not to worry, and please do not rush your decision.
> 
> With exception of "Projecrt 8 - Fortitude" & "Project 8 - Prudence", the rest of the line-up will likely make a return on the next window of P8


Ooh… me being me… that means Fortitude8 and Prudence8 will be history…? 😱


----------



## Eric Chong

Kiats said:


> Ooh… me being me… that means Fortitude8 and Prudence8 will be history…? 😱


Yups, last hurrah!


----------



## steveb1216

Craftsman1511 said:


> Hmmm, not sure if im patient enough to wait until next year!
> 
> Order placed! Looking forward to having it pair with my Fourte Blanc or Odin, depends on what synergise better!


I have it on my Evo's and it's fantastic! Just ordered the Fourte Blanc. Not usually a 64Audio guy, but trying it because it's so different than my EE wheelhouse and the ODL is so good with the EVO'S.  (I figure I can always return for the predictably great Odin's)


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> Ooh… me being me… that means Fortitude8 and Prudence8 will be history…? 😱


Hi Kiats, do you have the Fortitude8 and Prudence8? I’m thinking of getting a Prudence8 to pair with Trifecta to bring some finesse to the overall warm signature. Would love to hear your insights on these 2 cables, thanks! 🤗


----------



## Kiats (Dec 15, 2022)

metaljem77 said:


> Hi Kiats, do you have the Fortitude8 and Prudence8? I’m thinking of getting a Prudence8 to pair with Trifecta to bring some finesse to the overall warm signature. Would love to hear your insights on these 2 cables, thanks! 🤗


Hahah! I do…

The Fortitude 8 has this great richness and lush mids whilst not suffering from any sort of typical weaknesses of copper cables, viz blunted details etc. The Prudence 8 frankly is gives the dynamism which you find in Prudence and takes it up a notch. Basically, you have the copper organic signature and layer on dynamism so that the treble and bass extension are further stretched out. It has a noticeably bigger soundstage for sure.

So… it depends on what you want. Heheh! I suspect you are right in thinking that the Prudence 8 would help with the overall warm signature. 

Though @metaljem77, since they are both going to be extinct soon, it might be worth to have both 🤭


----------



## metaljem77

Kiats said:


> Hahah! I do…
> 
> The Fortitude 8 has this great richness and lush mids whilst not suffering from any sort of typical weaknesses of copper cables, viz blunted details etc. The Prudence 8 frankly is gives the dynamism which you find in Prudence and takes it up a notch. Basically, you have the copper organic signature and layer on dynamism so that the treble and bass extension are further stretched out. It has a noticeably bigger soundstage for sure.
> 
> ...


Thank you v much! Yeah I’ve asked Eric to place orders 😝


----------



## Kiats

metaljem77 said:


> Thank you v much! Yeah I’ve asked Eric to place orders 😝


Very wise! I was telling Eric: eh… you might be too subtle in your initial announcement. Heheh! They are both great cables: excellent price: performance ratio. Hope you enjoy them! The Fortitude 8 has excellent mids.


----------



## Auricon

Kiats said:


> Very wise! I was telling Eric: eh… you might be too subtle in your initial announcement. Heheh! They are both great cables: excellent price: performance ratio. Hope you enjoy them! The Fortitude 8 has excellent mids.


*Shakes fists* just when I was trimming my year end head-fi purchases!


----------



## Kiats

Amazing! Socrates 8 is sold out already!


----------



## KuroKitsu

Kiats said:


> Amazing! Socrates 8 is sold out already!


Our job here is done. Eric just needs to let us know when Soc8 is coming next. Will flood thread with how awesome it is


----------



## Auricon

Kiats said:


> Amazing! Socrates 8 is sold out already!


Amazing! I know many here including myself have been *gently* *pressing* @Eric Chong for Soc8 for sometime, LOL. With Soc8 selling out early is a testament of Eric and his team’s dedication to bringing exceptional cables, accessories and _more_ to head-fiers who are passionate and supporters of the brand. Giddy and anxiously awaiting to hear Soc8.

Sending warm holiday wishes and New Year celebrations to Eric, Eletech and everyone here on Head-Fi.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Auricon said:


> Amazing! I know many here including myself have been *gently* *pressing* @Eric Chong for Soc8 for sometime, LOL. With Soc8 selling out early is a testament of Eric and his team’s dedication to bringing exceptional cables, accessories and _more_ to head-fiers who are passionate and supporters of the brand. Giddy and anxiously awaiting to hear Soc8.
> 
> Sending warm holiday wishes and New Year celebrations to Eric, Eletech and everyone here on Head-Fi.


Very gently 🤣 No peer pressure at all.

Judging from the proto, it's worth the wait. Just seeing if mine arrives first or the 2 customs being built.


----------



## Auricon (Dec 16, 2022)

Not sure why my iPhone 14 PM can't capture the beautiful blue color correctly and I just realized the Astute case is smaller than OG, LOL. First time I've compared the two or *read the measurements, haha.*


----------



## KuroKitsu

Auricon said:


> Not sure why my iPhone 14 PM can't capture the beautiful blue color correctly and I just realized the Astute case is smaller than OG, LOL. First time I've compared the two or *read the measurements, haha.*


It's a very subtle looking blue even to my eyes.


----------



## Eric Chong

Apologies, we’ve been swarmed at JP potafes and havent been around much



KuroKitsu said:


> Our job here is done. Eric just needs to let us know when Soc8 is coming next. Will flood thread with how awesome it is


Heheh Soc8 and the rest of P8 bulk of it should be shipping in mid January. Perhaps sooner, we’ll keep you guys updated 



Auricon said:


> Amazing! I know many here including myself have been *gently* *pressing* @Eric Chong for Soc8 for sometime, LOL. With Soc8 selling out early is a testament of Eric and his team’s dedication to bringing exceptional cables, accessories and _more_ to head-fiers who are passionate and supporters of the brand. Giddy and anxiously awaiting to hear Soc8.
> 
> Sending warm holiday wishes and New Year celebrations to Eric, Eletech and everyone here on Head-Fi.


Heheh, in fact i can safely say alot of the Headfiers have helped in Soc8 final tuning  Grateful for you guys ❤️



Auricon said:


> Not sure why my iPhone 14 PM can't capture the beautiful blue color correctly and I just realized the Astute case is smaller than OG, LOL. First time I've compared the two or *read the measurements, haha.*


The Astute utilises a really special leather dye and texture in that it changes quite visibly on different lighting condition!


----------



## Auricon

Eric Chong said:


> Heheh Soc8 and the rest of P8 bulk of it should be shipping in mid January. Perhaps sooner, we’ll keep you guys updated


Hehe, unacceptable *table flips*! – haha jk!  We've waited this long, what's a couple more weeks 



Eric Chong said:


> Heheh, in fact i can safely say alot of the Headfiers have helped in Soc8 final tuning  Grateful for you guys ❤️


💕


----------



## KuroKitsu

Auricon said:


> Hehe, unacceptable *table flips*! – haha jk!  We've waited this long, what's a couple more weeks


There's gonna be a shortage of tables to flip at this point 😂

Lets just hope our places in the queue are sooner rather than later. Should have pre-ordered like the SG peeps.


----------



## Auricon (Dec 17, 2022)

KuroKitsu said:


> There's gonna be a shortage of tables to flip at this point 😂
> 
> Lets just hope our places in the queue are sooner rather than later. Should have pre-ordered like the SG peeps.



Haha, ja. We'll be flipping chairs next! In support of local small businesses this holiday season, I reached out to Andrew at Bloom and his reply "We have one with your name on it...", LOL. 

I've gotten patient in my old age and don't mind waiting...... *kinda*, haha.


----------



## qua2k

Sad I could not join Soc8 this time around. Too many other new toys, alas timing. 2023 maybe?


----------



## Eric Chong

qua2k said:


> Sad I could not join Soc8 this time around. Too many other new toys, alas timing. 2023 maybe?



No rush at all on these things! 









Meanwhile we’ve just concluded JP Potafes! Incredibly grateful for the lot of JP based headfiers who flew in from outer regions to meet us in Tokyo!


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> No rush at all on these things!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the team had fun!


----------



## CodenameBK201

Hope this is the right thread for this. I'm getting a cable reterminated with ConX. Does Eletech offer RCX adapters for ConX @Eric Chong  ? As in the connectors that Fir Audio uses?


----------



## Auricon (Dec 18, 2022)

CodenameBK201 said:


> Hope this is the right thread for this. I'm getting a cable reterminated with ConX. Does Eletech offer RCX adapters for ConX @Eric Chong  ? As in the connectors that Fir Audio uses?


Aren't you auditioning a FiR Xe6? Universal? It uses the standard 2-pin. If you're ordering custom, you have the option for standard 2-pin or RCX - most opt for 2-pin.

If you're considering the M Series, then it's RCX or MMCX. V x V are MMCX.


----------



## riverground

CodenameBK201 said:


> Hope this is the right thread for this. I'm getting a cable reterminated with ConX. Does Eletech offer RCX adapters for ConX @Eric Chong  ? As in the connectors that Fir Audio uses?


Eletech doesn’t offer ConX at all. But they might be working on something a bit different than ConX. 

So far, it’s only EA that offers ConX. And it only covers recessed 2-pin, MMCX, IPX, A2DC, and Pentaconn Ear thus far. So if you wanna ask if there’s any more development for other adapters, reaching out to EA would be the best bet.


----------



## CodenameBK201

riverground said:


> Eletech doesn’t offer ConX at all. But they might be working on something a bit different than ConX.
> 
> So far, it’s only EA that offers ConX. And it only covers recessed 2-pin, MMCX, IPX, A2DC, and Pentaconn Ear thus far. So if you wanna ask if there’s any more development for other adapters, reaching out to EA would be the best bet.


Ah, entirely wrong thread. Sorry about that!


----------



## Jayden

Looks like Eric and team had a great show in JP looking at the pictures. They totally deserved a good break after all the hustle to launch the Proj8

Also, im super excited to receive the Soc8! @Craftsman1511 had a gut feeling you would cart-out on the Soc8, you would probably miss out on it if you have had any further hesitation hah!


----------



## metaljem77 (Dec 21, 2022)

Did some cable rolling today and wanted to make a decision whether to switch back to OTL with LX. Parameters of preferred sound profile: fast bass response, detailed retrieval with no sacrifice to bass quality and quantity. Source used: N8ii in line with the excitement I wanted with metal music. My findings (subj to change):

LX + OTL (faster bass response (faster transients?) than with Soc8 (Soc8 does give a lusher sound but I prefer OTL)

Ody + Soc8 (winning combo, I had initially paired with Meets Again Shielding (MAS) but Soc8 seemed to provide better ease on dynamics); MAS produces bright tones at times (which I attribute more to the energy of the songs I listen to, but nonetheless I thought the lushness of Soc8 is delicious)

For those with Kublai Khan, I found great enjoyment with P+S8. Am keen to find out other people’s views on this combo 🤗

Will keep playing around with synergies - this helps me to retain interest and provides joyful discoveries of my iems


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> Looks like Eric and team had a great show in JP looking at the pictures. They totally deserved a good break after all the hustle to launch the Proj8
> 
> Also, im super excited to receive the Soc8! @Craftsman1511 had a gut feeling you would cart-out on the Soc8, you would probably miss out on it if you have had any further hesitation hah!


Yes lucky me! Can't wait to see the parcel in the mail! Been longing to hear the Soc8 ever since its prototype phase.

Meanwhile, does anyone have any idea if there will be new HP cables coming up? My desktop rig feels kinda neglected recently


----------



## Rockwell75

Aesthetic & sonic perfection.  I love the blue and gold look as it brings to mind energy and the infinte vastness.  I think my Victoria has found a new partner.


----------



## Auricon

Rockwell75 said:


> Aesthetic & sonic perfection.  I love the blue and gold look as it brings to mind energy and the infinte vastness.  I think my Victoria has found a new partner.


Needs more gold! 🤩


----------



## Rockwell75

Auricon said:


> Needs more gold!








The unit on the left above was a one-off...I quite like it.


----------



## metaljem77

The other aesthetically gorgeous and potentially awesome combo I’m thinking of is Tri + Aeneid


----------



## metaljem77

Rockwell75 said:


> The unit on the left above was a one-off...I quite like it.


Why is that only a one off? I like the amount of gold!


----------



## Auricon (Dec 21, 2022)

Rockwell75 said:


> The unit on the left above was a one-off...I quite like it.


Oooh, left one I likely… all I see is liquid gold 🤩

and just noticed they’re MMCX - whew wallet saved… 🥹


----------



## Rockwell75

metaljem77 said:


> Why is that only a one off? I like the amount of gold!



I'm not sure I ripped it off someone's Insta.  It went to one of their distributors in Thailand I believe. In classic CFA fashion I'm sure there will be special editions of this IEM in different colors down the road.  I like this gold one more than stock and more than the blue one, which I prefer the stock to.


----------



## Shecky504 (Dec 22, 2022)

Got the Socrates 8 prototype (with final tuning) back from @jlemaster1957 to demo with my EE Odyssey and boy what a treat this pairing is! I agree with @metaljem77 that this is a winning combo  I'm hearing tight and impactful bass mixed with lush vocals, mids with excellent clarity and an overall super clean sound. I don't hear any mids recession that the stock Ody cable can sometimes cause. The treble is nice and extended and overall there's a great sense of space and stellar instrument separation. After A/Bing I prefer the Soc 8 to both the PW First Times and 1950s cables that I previously had paired with Ody. I find the Soc 8 does more justice for the Ody DDs and provides a less warm, less veiled sound vs. the First Times cable and the overall clarity comes through more with the Soc 8. Soc 8 brings out even more detail vs. the other cables I mentioned, I can especially hear cymbals coming through more clearly. I'm also hearing more reverb (more BCD effect?) with vocals which is a pleasant addition.

Like the EE LX I had paired with Socrates 4 when I previously owned the LX, this new, upgraded Socrates 8 is an excellent pairing with the EE Odyssey. It seems that Socrates + EE is a match made in heaven!


----------



## qua2k

Rockwell75 said:


> The unit on the left above was a one-off...I quite like it.


Curious why CA is mmcx only? So close to their HQ, would love to audition more.


----------



## Wyville

Barnie insisted on sending his buddy @Eric Chong some season's greetings from a wintery Holland! (Of course it is wet again now, but we got the picture just before the weather turned. 😅)






Happy holidays to everyone else as well of course because Barnie is everyone's friend. 😉


----------



## Auricon

Wyville said:


> Barnie insisted on sending his buddy @Eric Chong some season's greetings from a wintery Holland! (Of course it is wet again now, but we got the picture just before the weather turned. 😅)
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays to everyone else as well of course because Barnie is everyone's friend. 😉



Ahhh so cuddly!  

Happy holidays to you and everyone. Warm holiday cheer and wishes for a safe and healthy New Year!


----------



## Craftsman1511

Rockwell75 said:


> The unit on the left above was a one-off...I quite like it.


Wow! The one on the left looks just like liquid gold. I would consider getting it to go with my Aeneid if they did custom orders 

Merry Christmas and happy holidays everybody, wishing all of you great happiness and health and also to receive your Soc8 in no time hah!


----------



## Kiats

Wyville said:


> Barnie insisted on sending his buddy @Eric Chong some season's greetings from a wintery Holland! (Of course it is wet again now, but we got the picture just before the weather turned. 😅)
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays to everyone else as well of course because Barnie is everyone's friend. 😉


Happy holidays! Makes me miss the Netherlands! The Mrs was based out of Den Haag for 4 years. Yes… the incessant rain and strong winds… 😆


----------



## Wyville

Kiats said:


> Happy holidays! Makes me miss the Netherlands! The Mrs was based out of Den Haag for 4 years. Yes… the incessant rain and strong winds… 😆


Happy holidays to you! 

Nice, so you are a world traveler too. 😁 These days we live near Groningen, the back of beyond in our little country. It is a nice part of the country to live because the population density is quite low for the Netherlands. The rain and wind though can indeed be depressing. But we're Dutch and so we came up with the annual "Dutch Headwind Cycling Championships" (to be held during a force 7 or higher storm across the Oosterscheldekering/Eastern Scheldt storm surge barrier on a single speed bicycle). 😂


----------



## Kiats

Wyville said:


> Happy holidays to you!
> 
> Nice, so you are a world traveler too. 😁 These days we live near Groningen, the back of beyond in our little country. It is a nice part of the country to live because the population density is quite low for the Netherlands. The rain and wind though can indeed be depressing. But we're Dutch and so we came up with the annual "Dutch Headwind Cycling Championships" (to be held during a force 7 or higher storm across the Oosterscheldekering/Eastern Scheldt storm surge barrier on a single speed bicycle). 😂



Hahah! I recall the Mrs telling me that if there are more than 3 consecutive days when the temperature is above 25 degrees, it’s officially a heat wave or something of that sort. 🤭 But such a lovely country. The Mrs still misses Den Haag and being able to zip around the country on your most excellent Nederlandse Spoorwegen. I believe we both still have cash in our OV-chipkaart. We live in hope we will have an opportunity come by again.


----------



## Wyville

Kiats said:


> Hahah! I recall the Mrs telling me that if there are more than 3 consecutive days when the temperature is above 25 degrees, it’s officially a heat wave or something of that sort. 🤭


Yep, that is genuinely how we decide on a "heatwave". 😅 If the temperature rises above 27 for several days we have the national heat emergency plan. 😂


Kiats said:


> But such a lovely country. The Mrs still misses Den Haag and being able to zip around the country on your most excellent Nederlandse Spoorwegen. I believe we both still have cash in our OV-chipkaart. We live in hope we will have an opportunity come by again.


If you ever happen to be near Groningen or Assen, let me know and I will bring Barnie for a meet and greet. 😁


----------



## jlemaster1957

Shecky504 said:


> Got the Socrates 8 prototype (with final tuning) back from @jlemaster1957 to demo with my EE Odyssey and boy what a treat this pairing is! I agree with @metaljem77 that this is a winning combo  I'm hearing tight and impactful bass mixed with lush vocals, mids with excellent clarity and an overall super clean sound. I don't hear any mids recession that the stock Ody cable can sometimes cause. The treble is nice and extended and overall there's a great sense of space and stellar instrument separation. After A/Bing I prefer the Soc 8 to both the PW First Times and 1950s cables that I previously had paired with Ody. I find the Soc 8 does more justice for the Ody DDs and provides a less warm, less veiled sound vs. the First Times cable and the overall clarity comes through more with the Soc 8. Soc 8 brings out even more detail vs. the other cables I mentioned, I can especially hear cymbals coming through more clearly. I'm also hearing more reverb (more BCD effect?) with vocals which is a pleasant addition.
> 
> Like the EE LX I had paired with Socrates 4 when I previously owned the LX, this new, upgraded Socrates 8 is an excellent pairing with the EE Odyssey. It seems that Socrates + EE is a match made in heaven!


Great review, great cable! Agree on the EE-Eletech synergy- this seems to hold across multiple IEMs and cables.


----------



## Kiats

jlemaster1957 said:


> Great review, great cable! Agree on the EE-Eletech synergy- this seems to hold across multiple IEMs and cables.


Yeah... I have loads of FitEar customs and @Eric Chong and team have never let me down in terms of the magic they do. Truly dedicated craftsmen at the top of their game!


----------



## Kiats

Wyville said:


> Yep, that is genuinely how we decide on a "heatwave". 😅 If the temperature rises above 27 for several days we have the national heat emergency plan. 😂
> 
> If you ever happen to be near Groningen or Assen, let me know and I will bring Barnie for a meet and greet. 😁


Heheh! As Eric and Metaljem77 will tell you, if that be the case in Singapore, we'd be in perpetual heat emergency. Not that I do not agree that temperatures about 27 is brutal, especially when coupled with our relative humidity level.   

Absolutely! Thanks for the invitation.


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> Barnie insisted on sending his buddy @Eric Chong some season's greetings from a wintery Holland! (Of course it is wet again now, but we got the picture just before the weather turned. 😅)
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays to everyone else as well of course because Barnie is everyone's friend. 😉




Oof! I just got back to SG yesterday midnight and have just gotten settled in - just in time for Xmas! 

Thanks Wyville~! Heheh i love how Barnie’s just chilling in the woods 🤭

Happy Holidays #ETFAM! It’s been a really busy year and thank you all for being with us throughout the year! ❤️ loved being around you guys and looking forward to seeing y’all again next year during shows and meets!


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Oof! I just got back to SG yesterday midnight and have just gotten settled in - just in time for Xmas!
> 
> Thanks Wyville~! Heheh i love how Barnie’s just chilling in the woods 🤭
> 
> Happy Holidays #ETFAM! It’s been a really busy year and thank you all for being with us throughout the year! ❤️ loved being around you guys and looking forward to seeing y’all again next year during shows and meets!


Happy to hear that you have safely returned and in time to spend with your family during this festive period! 🥰 best wishes to you, your family and the Eletech team!


----------



## korvin12

Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays to all, hope u guys have a great festive season!!!


----------



## Kiats (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry X'mas to @Eric Chong and team! and all here! Hope to catch @metaljem77 @korvin12 at next CanJam!


----------



## Eric Chong

Heheh happy holidays guys~! Have a great one with the loved ones.

Look forward to seeing you guys soon ✌🏻


----------



## Auricon

Golden New Year wishes to my #ETFAM, friends and Head-Fi'ers


----------



## Eric Chong

Auricon said:


> Golden New Year wishes to my #ETFAM, friends and Head-Fi'ers



I like that everything is color matched - Gold. I can imagine how dangerous that looks in the streets


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Dante Series Inferno 

Apologies to Eric but life, work and Holidays got in the way of my finishing this “write up”, but I’m determined to post as I did promise Eric I would.

Though I have to admit that I am little intimidated as many of you on this forum are people’s who’s opinions I respect and don’t think I’m in the same class as many of you....but this is a promise I made to Eric and one I am keeping.

I don’t consider myself a reviewer, just someone who enjoys audio, but have been around the block a few times so I do know what I like and willing to share with anyone.
As such what I write is “In My Opinion” (IMO) and “Your Milage May Vary” (YMMV)

I will assume you’re on this forum for Eletech then you are looking for info about Eric's products and how they may help you.
I will also assume you agree that “tuning” via cable changes the sound for the better and don't need to write a disclaimer about cabling. but I will add that I also look at it as way to preserve your investment in both monitors (IEM and Over the ears) and source HW, as often the next “tweak” to what you own is going to be a sizable step-up in investment on your part from what you own today. 
But just as the "true" reviewers on this forum and Head-fi are quick to say, will a cable suddenly make an overly dark or overly bright monitor neutral, or make a low cost monitor rival a Kilobuck monitor? 
NO, it won’t. (sigh - we can only wish)
But it can make the HW you have found will now meet your exact tastes and needs and with the various blends of materials and wire geometry Eric offers us all today, there is a lot to try to “tune” what you have. 
And just for the record, all the cables I mention in this write up I purchased, nothing was given to me nor do I get any compensation from anyone for posting this. I do this because I just enjoy sharing my findings and my opinions. So these opinions and a $1 might get you a cup of coffee at best. I do this because I want to….

I’ve had a great run using cables form BOTH PlusSound and Eletech.
Christian at PlusSound has been a great source of info, and his cable builds and combination of materials and construction I feel are some of the best out there.
Christian has steered me in the right direction often selling me a less expensive solution than I originally thought I needed, and I’ve found his advise is usually spot on.

Similarly Eletech has done a fantastic job in this arena. Eletech's builds are some of the most innovative and his quality is also second to none!
Eric and team have created cables that will suit many tastes. Similarly Eric has NEVER steered me wrong and as you will read below is one of the most honest gentleman you will ever meet.
Being old school I tend to lean towards a warmer analog sound, but I still appreciate accuracy and many of Eric’s products have given me what I have looked for
Eric has noticed that about me in the way I listened to all of his latest cables at CanJam Socal, and pointed out I may not like some combo’s and that I also may not like many of the TOTL IEM’s out there today and he is correct.

The topic of my write up today is the Inferno for my latest purchase the Meze Lyric Closed Back Planar Magnetic Over the ear headphones
Having met Eric years ago at A Can Jam, I was looking forward to seeing and talking to him in person at Can Jam Socal 2022 to demo the Inferno for my Meze Lyric’s I had purchased during the Covid Lockdown.

Been a while since I’ve had a closed back over the ear headphone (needed to be closed back for use around others) and narrowed it down to either Focal Stellia or the Meze Lyrics
I’ve always enjoyed Planar Magnetic speakers over the years as an option and have owned both Planar and traditional cone drivers for home use.
These options presented themselves to me for a new over the ear headphone during the height of the Covid lockdown here in CA, and I was able to audition the Lyric’s back to back with the Focal Stellia and while I did not think either was perfect, felt I had a better base sound to build on with the Lyrics and purchased them knowing I could tune via cable.

I followed Wyville’s Journey here on Head-Fi with his Senn HD650’s, and his quest seem to mirror mine with cables he was trying and finding also not meeting the mark
For my Lyrics as I found them to be a little mid forward, OK with highs, but a little lacking in Bass (both Low Mids and lows and almost no low end punch) and knew from previous experience with IEM’s a cable change would probably get me what I was looking for with the Lyrics
I first tried the Meze Upgrade SPC and Upgrade Copper Cables. They both were a great improvement over the stock Lyric cable, but wasn’t quite what I was looking for. The SPC cable went a little shrill at times, and the copper cable seemed to lack some clarity.
I then worked with Christian at PlusSound and after discussing with him what I was looking for was asking for one of his Copper+ cables (for those not familiar with his Copper+ it is a coax type pure copper cable with silver foil for shielding). He mentioned Wyville was releasing a review of the Copper+ cable so I read with great interest while I waited for mine to be built and delivered
What Wyville mentioned in his review were similar to what I wanted to find in the Lyrics
The cable arrived and as Christian recommended, I gave it about 120+ hours of burn in, not sneaking any listening while being burned in so brain burn in would not be a factor. I know Burn-In is another topic that has also ignited religious wars here on Head-fi, but I can say there is a marked difference, and I’m a believer but know others are not, so please take what I say as IMO and agree that YMMV.

The Copper+ did what I wanted it to
I didn’t think I needed anything more in the mids and the Copper+ left the Lyric’s mids as-is (which is what I thought it needed, I was wrong), it cleaned up the highs, added clarity and maybe a little more extension. But it did help the bass A LOT, and gave the lyrics the punch I desired.
It also improved the soundstage left to right but left the height and depth with a small improvement and for all practical purposes it was the same. Again thought the Lyrics were already good front to back so this did NOT bother me at all
I’ve been use to PlusSound’s cable always improving both depth and width so what the Copper+ did was new to me for a PlusSound Cable, and this is something probably unique to the Lyrics as other reviews for this cable on IEM's mention improvements to the entire soundstage.

I was enjoying the clarity the cable provided, but occasionally A/B’ing with my IEM’s I felt there was still improvements to be had.

As luck would have it, Wyville posted his change from the Copper+ to the Inferno on his Senn HD650’s. Additionally other reviewers I trust such as Twister6, Deezel177 and Ryan Soo all had either full reviews or smaller posts on the Eletech Inferno, so along with Wyville’s full review, I was interested.
After a 6 month wait, off I go to Can Jam Socal. There I was able to spend an extended amount of time with Eric and the Inferno (and snuck in some time with Soc8 and some other surprise prototype cables, which I look forward to their release!)
I was actually surprised I was the first person to let Eric try the Lyrics, and he was able to hear the stock cable, the Copper+ and the Inferno, and gave me his honest opinions, and they did mirror what I too was hearing between the Copper+ and the Inferno. 
The true gentleman Eric is, he told me point blank that the Copper+ was in his opinion definitely a little more accurate and did extend the Treble a little more than the Inferno 
But what we both found the Inferno did Vs both the stock and Copper+ cables was extend the bass much lower, cleaned up and attenuated the mid bass, cleaned up the mids without moving them forward, and made a nice bridge/segway to the highs, which was an area I feel the Copper+ left too much on its own with the lyrics, there is a distinct difference between the 2 cables where the mid highs and the highs transition. 
Both Eric and I summed it up as the Copper+ was a little more accurate but at a cost of warmth and maybe a little more “digital” sounding (which is NOT bad, just not what I wanted)
The Inferno was warmer, more analog in its sound and the sounds transitioned smoothly across the spectrum. Of the 2 the inferno was more “musical” and analog sounding with the Copper + being more “accurate” and digital in its sound

The Lyric’s for me were never meant to be a headphone I was going to use to analyze a recording or do critical listening with. It was the settle in after a long day, put on familiar tracks and lull myself to relax or a nap with. 
The Inferno help these headphones do just that. Mind you the combo is STILL accurate as if I listen and miss certain attributes in the music I know should be there, that would drive me nuts, and those headphones would not stay long in my arsenal, but the combo of the Inferno on the Lyrics just make it a comfortable nice to listen to pairing, and one I can recommend to anyone.
One word of Caution. Eric mentioned the Inferno really needs a long burn in and recommended 150 hours at least. I can say when the Inferno first arrived it sounded NOTHING like what I had auditioned at CanJam and was in all ways inferior to the Copper+. But at 100 hours it started to sound like what I heard and at 150-160 hours it became a great cable to use and just keeps improving the more time I put on it.
Patience is a virtue when it comes to the Inferno.

Sources used
Cayin N8ii in Class A/Tubes Med Gain for most testing but also a Lotoo Paw 6000 in variable Line Out mode into a Cayin C9 Amp in Pre Mode (removing the C9 volume control from the signal path) Class A/Tubes Low Gain
16 and 24 Bit FLAC files as well as high bit rate MP3 files
Rock, Jazz (Classic and Modern) R&B and some classical tracks

If you’ve made it this far in my “write up” THANK YOU for taking the time read my writing, and again, this is IMO and YMMV


----------



## Auricon

NJoyzAudio said:


> Dante Series Inferno
> 
> Apologies to Eric but life, work and Holidays got in the way of my finishing this “write up”, but I’m determined to post as I did promise Eric I would.
> 
> ...



Exceptional write-up and enjoyed your background, cable progression and comparisons. I'm only 40 hours in "burning" in my Inferno – too engrossed with OTL, LOL – and with your review, looking for to the next 80 more hours. Thank you!


----------



## Eric Chong

Thanks for such a long and insightful write up @NJoyzAudio ~!! I enjoyed reading it  Glad you've had a joyful experience with us!

The inferno with its complex geometry and thick gauge does require significant amount of burn in. Perhaps i'll look into doing a little bit of burn in for Inferno orders in the future to save y'all some time


----------



## Auricon

Eric Chong said:


> The inferno with its complex geometry and thick gauge does require significant amount of burn in. *Perhaps i'll look into doing a little bit of burn in for Inferno orders in the future to save y'all some time *



Expect a package from me soon, hehe! 😜🤭


----------



## metaljem77

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks for such a long and insightful write up @NJoyzAudio ~!! I enjoyed reading it  Glad you've had a joyful experience with us!
> 
> The inferno with its complex geometry and thick gauge does require significant amount of burn in. Perhaps i'll look into doing a little bit of burn in for Inferno orders in the future to save y'all some time


I think that’s a superb idea, love it! Perhaps if this service can be extended to IEM cables, it would be v helpful to have a relevant / not-premature impression right from the get go. I heard an IEM maker saying that they believe in this philosophy as well, and I’m all for it 🥰


----------



## Auricon

metaljem77 said:


> I think that’s a superb idea, love it! Perhaps if this service can be extended to IEM cables, it would be v helpful to have a relevant / not-premature impression right from the get go. I heard an IEM maker saying that they believe in this philosophy as well, and I’m all for it 🥰



Moi aussi!! 

Interestingly this topic came up the other day.  🤭


----------



## Eric Chong

Auricon said:


> Expect a package from me soon, hehe! 😜🤭


If you'd want to, sure! 



metaljem77 said:


> I think that’s a superb idea, love it! Perhaps if this service can be extended to IEM cables, it would be v helpful to have a relevant / not-premature impression right from the get go. I heard an IEM maker saying that they believe in this philosophy as well, and I’m all for it 🥰



Indeed, something to ponder about and perhaps get set up when we shift office next year. However, this could impact on lead times. I'll have to think it through


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Auricon said:


> Exceptional write-up and enjoyed your background, cable progression and comparisons. I'm only 40 hours in "burning" in my Inferno – too engrossed with OTL, LOL – and with your review, looking for to the next 80 more hours. Thank you!


Auricon
Thank you for those kind words, and reaching out to say so! I really appreciate your taking the time to let me know.
I think you too will enjoy what you hear after some additional burn in time on the Inferno!
Enjoy both the inferno and OTL, as both are great cables and really have changed for me how I look at straight copper cables!


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Eric Chong said:


> Thanks for such a long and insightful write up @NJoyzAudio ~!! I enjoyed reading it  Glad you've had a joyful experience with us!
> 
> The inferno with its complex geometry and thick gauge does require significant amount of burn in. Perhaps i'll look into doing a little bit of burn in for Inferno orders in the future to save y'all some time


Eric
Thank You!
Burn In Service with cable purchase?  Sign me up!
It is a test of patience when you have something new and have to click off the hours and hear it playing in the background but know you just have to wait....


----------



## Kiats

Eric Chong said:


> If you'd want to, sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, something to ponder about and perhaps get set up when we shift office next year. However, this could impact on lead times. I'll have to think it through


No worries la! I am sure @metaljem77 and a few us will happily volunteer help burn them in a environmentally sustainable way. 😁


----------



## Craftsman1511

Here's an advanced happy new year to Eric & his team as well as the fabulous ETFam here as i board a flight with the OTL paired to Odin powered by the trusty LP W2! 

Im looking forward to see what you bring for 2023 @Eric Chong  ; Please work on those HP cables line!


----------



## Eric Chong

Happy 2023 guys! Thank you all for being a good friend to us in 2022. We really appreciate all the chats we had in the past year, audio or not!

Cheers! 

Come 2023, we will be working on a myriad of projects thats highly promising as well as some community giveback programs. Look forward to that! 

-Eric


----------



## Sifo

Eric Chong said:


> Happy 2023 guys! Thank you all for being a good friend to us in 2022. We really appreciate all the chats we had in the past year, audio or not!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


happy new year Eric, see you soon for another great year


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Eric Chong said:


> Happy 2023 guys! Thank you all for being a good friend to us in 2022. We really appreciate all the chats we had in the past year, audio or not!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


Happy New Year Eric!
You're going to celebrate in Singapore way before I will in California!
Look forward to the new projects, and with those "teases" you're keeping the saying when I first joined Head-Fi true to form, "Welcome to Head-Fi, Sorry about your wallet"....

Enjoy Bringing in the New Year!


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Happy 2023 guys! Thank you all for being a good friend to us in 2022. We really appreciate all the chats we had in the past year, audio or not!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


Happy New Year! 🥳

Barnie sends his best wishes for 2023 from his holiday in the Veluwe (natural park).


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> Happy New Year! 🥳
> 
> Barnie sends his best wishes for 2023 from his holiday in the Veluwe (natural park).



Wishing you and your family a smooth sailing year ahead E. 

Looks like he made a new friend! 😂 Hopefully i can visit him sometime this year!


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Wishing you and your family a smooth sailing year ahead E.
> 
> Looks like he made a new friend! 😂 Hopefully i can visit him sometime this year!


You are always welcome! Barnie loves meeting visitors. He greets them similar to this:




Except Barnie is a little bigger and can more easily put his front paws on your shoulders to lick your face. 

We recommend bringing a distraction item, which can be an old shirt or towel that has your scent. He usually runs off with that so you are safe to enter. 😅


----------



## Eric Chong

Wyville said:


> You are always welcome! Barnie loves meeting visitors. He greets them similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking forward to his face eating and me throwing away some Aeneids , Lauras and Infernos in attempt to save myself


----------



## KuroKitsu

Eric Chong said:


> Looking forward to his face eating and me throwing away some Aeneids , Lauras and Infernos in attempt to save myself


Let us know when you'll be visiting Erik
Doggo + Eletech cables flying everywhere sounds like a blast.


----------



## Wyville

Eric Chong said:


> Looking forward to his face eating and me throwing away some Aeneids , Lauras and Infernos in attempt to save myself


I'll use the inferno as a dog leash. That one is strong enough to restrain his excitement. 😂


----------



## Kiats

Wyville said:


> I'll use the inferno as a dog leash. That one is strong enough to restrain his excitement. 😂


Heheh! That same thought occured to me! 🤭


----------



## Eric Chong

All i can say is, do not underestimate Barnie’s teeth 🤭


----------



## Jayden

Been hooked on this setup since a few days back. I'm still in awe how well the OtL synergises with the Mason FS! A go-to pairing after listening to different IEMs and cable pairings. Would be interesting to see how it pairs with the Socrates 8 when it arrives (hopefully soon)!


----------



## Craftsman1511

Jayden said:


> Been hooked on this setup since a few days back. I'm still in awe how well the OtL synergises with the Mason FS! A go-to pairing after listening to different IEMs and cable pairings. Would be interesting to see how it pairs with the Socrates 8 when it arrives (hopefully soon)!


Nice FS x OtL pairing right there! Heard that the synergy is just 'mamamia', especially after burning in

A quick thought/ question, any chance in the future where Eletech make leather cases for headphones? Could be interesting as I was browsing the Apple store online and saw the carrying case for AirPods Max, and the idea of 'Eletech Headphone Companion Case' came straight to my mind


----------



## Jayden

Craftsman1511 said:


> Nice FS x OtL pairing right there! Heard that the synergy is just 'mamamia', especially after burning in


Thanks man, and yes they really do synergise very well with each other after having them burned in

Maybe Eric and his team are already secretly preparing for a leather case launch, who knows!


----------



## Eric Chong

Craftsman1511 said:


> Nice FS x OtL pairing right there! Heard that the synergy is just 'mamamia', especially after burning in
> 
> A quick thought/ question, any chance in the future where Eletech make leather cases for headphones? Could be interesting as I was browsing the Apple store online and saw the carrying case for AirPods Max, and the idea of 'Eletech Headphone Companion Case' came straight to my mind



Heheh unfortunately we do not have any headphone cases on the pipeline, a generic looking case is widely available while a model specific HP case might be too much for us to handle at the moment. Although, we might revisit the idea next year perhaps 

Meanwhile, we do have plans for a nice leather case in the near term


----------



## Rockwell75

Cable porn


----------



## Eric Chong

Rockwell75 said:


> Cable porn


Is it a photo angle/reflection or is that blue internals on the Trifecta? Slick!


----------



## Rockwell75

Eric Chong said:


> Is it a photo angle/reflection or is that blue internals on the Trifecta? Slick!



Yup I positioned it so the light would reflect the blue of the cable through the clear internals of the Trifecta


----------



## FlyHigh247

10 days late but nonetheless, Happy 2023 everyone! 

Will there be any new releases from Eletech coming up soon?  Been looking around to get a gift for a friend who's graduating from college soon, he's kinda into audio too


----------



## Eric Chong

FlyHigh247 said:


> 10 days late but nonetheless, Happy 2023 everyone!
> 
> Will there be any new releases from Eletech coming up soon?  Been looking around to get a gift for a friend who's graduating from college soon, he's kinda into audio too


We're unsure of the entire timeline for now but rest assured that 2023 will be a exciting packed year with interesting releases. We've spent a bulk of 2022 on R&D , design and we'll be ready for some of them this year 

Meanwhile, we discontinuing some of our current products very soon. Will release a notice next week!


----------

